# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Laajasalon raideyhteys

## 339-DF

> Ainoa mahdollisuus tuoda pikaraitiotie lähemmäs keskustaa on toteuttaa se osana Katajanokan-Laajasalon metroa, jolloin se käyttäisi nykyistä Ruoholahden-Kampin metrotunnelia, joka muutetaan raitiotietunneliksi, ja rata kurvaisi Kampisssa Erottajalle päin.





> Jopa HKL:n suunnitteluosasto on myöntänyt, että Laajasalon metro jää unelmaksi. Siksi on ryhdytty suunnittelemaan lentokentän metroa.
> 
> Raitiovaunujen vieminen tunnelissa Laajasaloon on sama asia kuin metro - radalla on vain toisenlaista kalustoa. Siten raitiotietunneli on yhtä mahdoton ajatus kuin metrokin.


Kun siis kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on äänin 5-4 päättänyt, ettei siltavaihtoehtoa enää tutkita, ja HKL toteaa, ettei suoraa metroa kannata rakentaa (en itse usko siihen, että Santahamina "vapautuisi" asuinkäyttöön - ei nyt eikä 20 vuoden päästä eikä...), niin käytännössä ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi jää liityntäliikenne Herttoniemeen ja (kallis?) imagovesibussi Kauppatorille. Ollaan siis rakentamassa uutta lähiötä Itä-Helsinkiin.

Tunnetteko taustoja sille, miksei silta kelpaa poliitikoille? Tukevatko virkamiehet ajatusta sillasta ja raitiotiestä? Mikä on Laajasalon nykyisten asukkaiden kanta liikenneasiaan? Onko missään sanottu ääneen sitä, ettei Laajasaloon mitään metroa tule?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunnetteko taustoja sille, miksei silta kelpaa poliitikoille? Tukevatko virkamiehet ajatusta sillasta ja raitiotiestä? Mikä on Laajasalon nykyisten asukkaiden kanta liikenneasiaan? Onko missään sanottu ääneen sitä, ettei Laajasaloon mitään metroa tule?


Tunnen toki, kun olin itse lautakunnassa äänestämässä.

Sillasta ei voi sanoa, ettei se kelpaa poliitikoille. Se ei kelpaa KSV:n tätä projektia tekeville arkkitehdeille. Osa poliitikoista haluaa noudattaa heidän kantaansa. Sillan vastustusta perustellaan esteettisillä syillä, eli että se on ruma eikä sovi Helsingin merelliseen kaupunkikuvaan.

KSV:n liikennesuunnittelu on sillan kannalla, eli liikennesuunniteluvirkamiehet tukevat siltaa. Heidän mielestään silta on ainoa keino noudattaa lainvoimaista yleiskaavaa. Lisäksi se nostaisi alueen arvoa enemmän kuin mitä silta maksaa, mikä kaupungin kannalta merkitsee, ettei siltaan tarvita verorahoja.

Laajasalon nykyiset asukkaat eivät todennäköisesti ole edes tietoisia sillan mahdollisuuksista. Kuten siitä, että on laskettu sen nostavan heidän asuntojensa myyntiarvoa 20 %:lla ja tarjoavan 15 minuutin matkan Laajasalosta Stockmannille. Yleisesti uskotaan, että kun KSV:n arkkitehtipuoli on sillan tyrmännyt, sitä ei ole eikä tule.

Laajasalolaisten suurin huoli on, että esitetty asukasmäärä (maksimissaan 15.000 hlö) on liian paljon, ja luontoa uhrataan liiaksi. Asukasmäärän vastustus ei perustu liikenteen kasvuun, jota ei kaupungin toimesta ole korostettu. Metsän kaataminen on helppo havaita asemakaavakuvista. Liikenteen ongelmat eivät karttapiirroksissa näy eivätkä tunnu.

Sitä, että Laajasaloon ei tule metroa, ei ole sanottu suoraan. Toki se selviää suunnitteluohjelmasta välillisesti, kun siellä sanotaan, että joukkoliikenne perustuu metron liityntäliikenteeseen.

Kun sanotaan, että metro rakennetaan mahdollisesti sitten jos Santahamina vapautuu puolustusvoimilta, se ei kuulosta samalta kuin sanoa: Kruunuvuorenrantaan ei rakenneta metroa, mutta se voidaan ehkä rakentaa (jos Santahaminaan rakennetaan tarpeeksi suuri määrä asuntoja ja merenpohjan ongelmat pystytään ratkaisemaan).

Tämänhetkisen suunnitteluohjelman mukaan KSV suunnittelee Kruunuvuorenrantaan asumalähiötä, jonka pääliikennemuoto on henkilöauto. Näinhän on pakko tehdä, jos siellä ei ole yleiskaavassa päätettyä kiinteää joukkoliikenneyhteyttä Helsingin keskustaan rakentamisen alkaessa. Näin tehdään nyt lautakunnan äänestyspäätöksellä, johon valtuusto ei tässä vaiheessa ota kantaa.

Antero

Aihetta käsittelevä nettisivuni: http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/kruunu.html

----------


## late-

> Laajasalon nykyiset asukkaat eivät todennäköisesti ole edes tietoisia sillan mahdollisuuksista. Kuten siitä, että on laskettu sen nostavan heidän asuntojensa myyntiarvoa 20 %:lla ja tarjoavan 15 minuutin matkan Laajasalosta Stockmannille. Yleisesti uskotaan, että kun KSV:n arkkitehtipuoli on sillan tyrmännyt, sitä ei ole eikä tule.


Päätös tehtiin tosiaan erittäin vähin äänin. Ensimmäisen käsittelyn yhteydessä Hesarissa oli aiheesta pieni juttu, mutta enempää ei sitten kirjoitettu. Yritin minäkin Hesarille aihetta ehdottaa erikseen, mutta eipä tainnut kiinnostaa. Mielipidepalstalla aiheesta kirjoiteltiin hitusen, mutta silloinkin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan jäsenen kirjoituksessa silta sivuutettiin heti mahdottomuutena.

Minusta näin suuresta päätöksestä olisi pitänyt käydä kunnollinen julkinen keskustelu. Olisi myös hyvä saada Ruoholahden ja Jätkäsaaren välinen silta mahdollisimman pian aikaiseksi, jotta saataisiin Helsinkiin edes yksi kunnollinen esimerkki nykyaikaisesta siltasuunnittelusta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta näin suuresta päätöksestä olisi pitänyt käydä kunnollinen julkinen keskustelu.


Sitä edellyttää lakikin. Epäilen, ettei tätä asiaa jätetä käyttämättä hyväksi laajasalolaisten taistellessa metsistään - jos KSV ei ymmärrä korjata asiaa.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Nuo perustelut ovat aivan surkuhupaisia - siltä on ruma, enne kuin kukaan edes tietää, miltä se näyttää. Ja silta ei sovi merelliseen Helsinkiin - eikös siltoja yleensä rakenneta (vesi)esteiden yli?   :Wink:  

Mitä tälle silta-asialle olisi vielä tehtävissä? Mikä mahtaa olla HKL:n kanta? Kaipa HKL:n suunnittelulla ja joukkoliikennelautakunnalla on jotain sanottavaa Kruunuvuoren joukkoliikenneyhteyksistä. Luulisi HKL:n kannattavan suoraa yhteyttä liitynnän sijaan ihan jo lipputulojenkin takia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nuo perustelut ovat aivan surkuhupaisia - siltä on ruma, enne kuin kukaan edes tietää, miltä se näyttää.


Loppujen lopuksi kyse on mielipideasioista. Joidenkin mielestä rakentamisen kieltäminen pääkaupungissa maisemasyillä on surkuhupaisaa, joidenkin mielestä taas pääkaupungin pinta-alasta suurimman osan pitää olla luonnontilaista.

Oleellinen kysymys oikeastaan on, estääkö joku laki tms. sillan rakentamisen maisemasyistä. Jos sillan rakentamiselle ei ole juridisia esteitä, pitää mielipidekysymys sillan rumuudesta ratkaista (edustuksellisen) demokratian keinoin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä tälle silta-asialle olisi vielä tehtävissä? Mikä mahtaa olla HKL:n kanta? Kaipa HKL:n suunnittelulla ja joukkoliikennelautakunnalla on jotain sanottavaa Kruunuvuoren joukkoliikenneyhteyksistä. Luulisi HKL:n kannattavan suoraa yhteyttä liitynnän sijaan ihan jo lipputulojenkin takia.


Tällä hetkellä kaavoitus on siitä vastaavan arkkitehdin Riitta Jalkasen työnä. Hänen kanssaan voi keskustella, mutta hän noudattaa tietenkin lautakunnaan siunaamaa ohjetta, eikä siihen vedoten halua keskustella silta-aiheesta. Silti sanoisin, että rakentava keskustelu asiaan liityvien henkilöiden kanssa on paras vaikuttamisen keino nyt.

Asiaan liittyviä henkilöitä ovat myös poliitikot. Valtuuston jäsenet ja ryhmien nokkamiehet kuin myös lautakunnan jäsenet käsittelevät ja päättävät näistä asioista. Kaavasuunnitelma tulee lautakunnalle vuoden sisään. Ja jatkaa valtuustoonkin aikanaan.

Periaatteessa valtuusto tai valtuuston mielipide ja sen heijastuminen lautakuntaan voi kääntää tilanteen. Viime kädessä kaavasta päättää valtuusto, ja se voi halutessaan palauttaa kaavan arkkitehdeille takaisin sitä varten, että he lisäävät sen sillan.

Valituskierteen voi aloittaa sitten, kun valtuusto on hyväksynyt alueen asemakaavan. Fiksumpaa on minusta kuitenkin saada kaavoitus hoidetuksi siten, ettei siitä tarvitse valittaa.

HKL on käsittääkseni sillan kannalla. Sillä käytännössä se on myös ainoa tapa saada joskus metrokin. On näet mahdollista, että vaikka Santahamina rakennettaisiin, Kruunuvuorenselän ruhje voi sittenkin olla liian vaikea tunnelille. Ainakin se on tavattoman paljon kalliimpi.

HKL:n talouden kannalta arvelen, että siltayhteyden merkitys on siinä, että se lisää joukkoliikenteen matkustajia. Ennusteen mukaan liityntäliikenteen ja sillan kautta kulkevan ratikan liikennöintikustannukset ovat suunnilleen samat, vaikka matka sillan kautta keskustaan on pidempi kuin liityntäbussin matka Herttoniemeen. Mutta on mahdollista, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö kasvaa ennustetta enemmän kun taas liityntäliikenteen käyttö voi jäädä ennusteesta. Virhemahdollisuus on nimenomaan näin päin, koska kustannuksia on arvioitu varovasti.

Kruunuvuorenrannasta on tehty useita selvityksiä, jotka olivat lautakunnan päätöksenteon liiteaineistona. Ne ovat kaikki julkisia asiakirjoja, joita voi pyytää KSV:sta. Selvityksiä olivat:
Joukkoliikennejärjestelmien vertailuKaupunkirakenteen sosiaalisia lähtökohtia KruunuvuorenrannassaKaupunkikuvallisten vaikutusten selvitysMaisema-analyysi (sisältää havainnekuvia)Metron tekninen toteuttamisselvitysSuunniteluohjelma
Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikennejärjestelmien vertailuissa alueelle on ehdotettu kahta rv-linjaa. Mielestäni ainakin toinen, ellei molemmat, kannattaisi vetää Herttoniemen metroasemalle saakka. Tällöin voidaan helposti korvata liityntäbussit 84, 87 ja 88 (yht. nykyisin  5 500* matkustajaa/vrk). Jos Herttoniemeen vedettäisiin kaksi raitiolinjaa, voisi toinen kulkea Yliskylän kautta. Jollaksen ja Santahaminan liikenne voitaisiin järjestää vain syöttönä raitiolinjalle (85 ja 86 yht. 10 000 matkustajaa/vrk). Liityntänä bussi+rv on nopeampi kuin bussi+metro, kun turha kierto Herttoniemen kautta jää pois. Itään jatkaville tulisi tietysti kaksi vaihtoa (bussi+rv+metro/bussi). Tällä tavoin koko nyky-Laajasalo-Santahamina hyötyisi raitioliikenteestä merkittävästi.

Siis linjojen 84-88 matkustajat siirtyisivät kaikki käyttämään raitiolinjaa, suurin osa suorana keskustayhteytenä, idän suuntaan kulkevat liityntälinjana metroon, ja osa tulisi raitiovaunuun liityntäbussista. Tästä saataisiin 15 500 matkustajaa. Kruunuvuorenrantaan tullee noin 10 000 asukasta, joten uusilta asukkailta saadaan 12 500 matkaa lisää**. Näillä määrillä päästään helposti kahden raitiolinjan tarvitsemiin matkustajalukuihin, vaikka linjat pitkiä ovatkin. Osuinko arvioissani yhtään lähelle oikeaa, Antero?

Tietysti suurin osa em. linjojen bussiliikenteestä korvautuu jo Laajasaloonkin päättyvällä raitiolinjalla, kun matka-aika suoralla ratikalla keskustaan on paljon lyhyempi kuin liityntävaihtoehtona. Kuitenkin uskoisin, että alueelta tehdään matkoja myös idän suuntaan, joten yhteys Herttoniemeen ja metroon on siinä mielessä tärkeä. En osaa kuitenkaan laskea, kannattaisiko tämä loppupätkä Laajasalo - Herttoniemi raitiolinjana.

Keskusta - Katajanokka - Laajasalo - Herttoniemi voisi siten olla Suomen ensimmäinen pikaratikka, kunhan rata Katajanokalta eteenpäin toteutetaan oikein. Ja siihenhän olisi nyt kaikki edellytykset (pitkät pysäkinvälit, suora reitti ym.).

Jos HKL on sillalle myönteinen, ja joukkoliikennelautakunta sen kannalla, niin eipä olisi ensimmäinen kerta kun kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta saa tarkistaa mielipiteitään.

* Lukua pienentää se, että ne linjan 87 matkustajat, jotka pyrkivät Laajasalon öljysatamaan, eivät pyri sinne enää sen jälkeen, kun ko. satamaa ei enää ole. Vaikutus on marginaalinen; linjalla on vain 85 matkustajaa päivässä HKL:n tilaston mukaan.

** Tuo 12 500 perustuu seuraavaan: Helsingissä oli n. 559 000 asukasta ja HKL:n liikennevälineissä tehtiin 693 000 matkaa päivittäin vuonna 2004. Tästä sadaan suhdeluvuksi noin 1,24. Uskallanpa väittää, että arvio on jopa alakanttiin, sillä raitiotie olisi poikkeuksellisen houkutteleva liikenneväline nopean keskustayhteytensä ansiosta (verrattuna henkilöautoonkin) sekä siksi, että se palvelisi myös itään menevää liikennettä. Lisäksi tuosta HKL:n tilastosta ei käy ilmi, sisältääkö 693k myös seutubusseilla tehdyt kaupungin sisäiset matkat. Jos ei, niin luku on vielä suurempi.

----------


## 339-DF

Mutta kun se silta pilaa kaupunkikuvan!   :Laughing:  

Vakavasti ottaen, en ymmärää miten silta voidaan hylätä kaupunkikuvallisista syistä, kun kukaan ei tiedä, miltä tämä silta voisi näyttää. Pilaako Brooklyn Brigde New Yorkin kaupunkikuvan? Pilaako Tower Bridge Lontoon kaupunkikuvan?

Nykyisten laajasalolaisten olisi kyllä korkea aika herätä puolustamaan kotiseutuaan. Liityntäbussilla ja autoilla he saavat katuverkkonsa täyteen kruunuvuorelaisten liikennettä. Sillalla ja ratikalla he saisivat nopean ja suoran ratikkayhteyden keskustaan, eikä kruunuvuorelaisista olisi enää liikennehaittaa. Kumpi olisi parempi?

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Viesti siirretty vesijoukkoliikenteen mahdollisuuksia käsittelevästä viestiketjusta

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vakavasti ottaen, en ymmärää miten silta voidaan hylätä kaupunkikuvallisista syistä, kun kukaan ei tiedä, miltä tämä silta voisi näyttää. Pilaako Brooklyn Brigde New Yorkin kaupunkikuvan? Pilaako Tower Bridge Lontoon kaupunkikuvan?


Sillasta on tehty maisema-analyysi. Sitä ei tietenkään ole julkistettu kaupunkilaisille, vaikka se onkin lautakunnassa esitettynä julkinen asiakirja. Jos haluatte sellaisen, pyytäkää KSV:sta.

Tämä maisema-analyysi on minusta huvittava. Siinä on toinen toistaan hienompia kuvia, ja kuvateksteissä lukee, että on niin kamalan näköinen.

Minua eivät selitykset vakuuta, uskon enemmän omia silmiäni. Ja Helsinki on muka merellinen kaupunki, eikä täällä ole ainuttakaan monumentaalista siltaa.

Yhden kuvan löydätte, pienenä tosin, nettisivuni alusta. http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/kruunu.html

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Ja vielä: miten ihmeessä makuasioista voi esittää muka virallisen mielipiteen. Mikä on toisen mielestä kamala, on toisen mielestä kaunis. Jos tuo silta on tosiaan maailmaa suurempi asia, niin sittenhän sitä pitäisi kysyä kaupunkilaisilta vaikka kansanäänestyksen muodossa, että onko se kaunis vai ei sen sijaan, että virkamiehet ilmoittavat, että selvityksen mukaan silta on ruma. Kuulostaa jo ihan vitsiltä. Harmi vaan, ettei ole sellainen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja vielä: miten ihmeessä makuasioista voi esittää muka virallisen mielipiteen. Mikä on toisen mielestä kamala, on toisen mielestä kaunis. Jos tuo silta on tosiaan maailmaa suurempi asia, niin sittenhän sitä pitäisi kysyä kaupunkilaisilta vaikka kansanäänestyksen muodossa, että onko se kaunis vai ei sen sijaan, että virkamiehet ilmoittavat, että selvityksen mukaan silta on ruma.


Tätä edellyttää myös maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaki. Näin vain ei ole tehty. Tällaista lautakunnan äänestyspäätöstä en hyväksynyt, ja jätin asiasta siksi eriävän mielipiteen.

Antero

----------


## 738

> Vakavasti ottaen, en ymmärää miten silta voidaan hylätä kaupunkikuvallisista syistä, kun kukaan ei tiedä, miltä tämä silta voisi näyttää. Pilaako Brooklyn Brigde New Yorkin kaupunkikuvan? Pilaako Tower Bridge Lontoon kaupunkikuvan?


Puhumattakaan Golden Gatesta tai Lissabonin silloista. Tai jos modernia esimerkkiä haetaan, niin Rotterdamiin on rakennettu viime vuosina erittäin tyylikkäitä isoja siltoja. Täällä tosin epäilen, että jos Kruunuvuorenrannan silta toteutetaan mietitään ensijaisesti vain sitä mitä silta maksaa, ja valitaan halvin ja tylsin vaihtoehto eikä mietitä olleenkaan sitä miltä seuraavat vuosisadat kaupungin keskeisellä paikalla oleva silta näyttää katsojan silmissä. Tälläisessä hankkeessa tulisi käyttää maamme paras arkitehtuurinen osaaminen. Sitähän kyllä löytyy, esimerkiksi Raippaluodon sillan suunnittelijoilta.




> Minua eivät selitykset vakuuta, uskon enemmän omia silmiäni. Ja Helsinki on muka merellinen kaupunki, eikä täällä ole ainuttakaan monumentaalista siltaa.


Helsingin merellisyyshän on ollut viime vuosikymmenet sitä, että elävä satama, ja kaikki muu mereen liittyvä on pyritty siirtämään maalle (esim Vuosaareen) ja tilalle merenrantaan tulevia Ruoholahden kaltaisia kerrostalolähiöitä. Tätä taustaa vasten on kuitenkin kummallista, että Santahaminan varuskunta, on kuitenkin saanut pysyä tähän kerrostalolähiö tarkoitukseen parhaalla alueella suhteellisen rauhassa. Kruunuvuorenrannan silta olisi pitkästä aikaa jotain positiivista muutosta Helsingin merenrantamaisemaan, toisin kuin tuo virallinen mielipide antaa ymmärtää. Muistan kuulleeni myös väitteitä, että tuo silta muka pilaisi Suomenlinnan suojellun kulttuurimaiseman. Outoa sinäänsä. Minun maantiedon tietämyksellä Suomenlinna sijaitsee ihan eri suunnalla kuin Kruunuvuoren rannassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistan kuulleeni myös väitteitä, että tuo silta muka pilaisi Suomenlinnan suojellun kulttuurimaiseman. Outoa sinäänsä. Minun maantiedon tietämyksellä Suomenlinna sijaitsee ihan eri suunnalla kuin Kruunuvuoren rannassa.


Siltaa on suunniteltu siten, että kansi on kyllin korkealla purjeveneiden purjehtia ali. Jänneväli puolestaan on niin pitkä, että sillasta on tehtävä riippusilta - se on taloudellisinta. Sillalla olisi 2 pylvästä, jotka ulottuvat noin 80 metrin korkeuteen. Tietenkin tämä näkyy joka puolelle kaupunkia, myös Suomenlinnaan. Sehän siinä sillassa hienoa onkin, että se näkyy.

No, silloin kun Suomenlinna tehtiin, sieltä ei nähnyt siltaa. Siltaa ei siis ole otettu huomioon Suomenlinnan suunittelussa. Eikä montaa muutakaan asiaa, mutta tämä on nyt kovin tärkeätä. Asemakaavoituksessahan pitäisi ottaa huomioon, minkälaisia näkymiä asemakaavassa syntyy. Ja nyt voidaan sanoa, että jossain paikassa Suomenlinnasta on näkymä Kruunuvuorenselälle, ja sitä pidetään tärkeänä. Mutta sitten tullaan makuasioihin. Yksi on sitä mieltä, että tällainen näkymä menee pilalle, jos siellä näkyy silta. Toinen taas on sitä mieltä, että näkymä paranee sillasta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Uudenmaan alueellisissa TV-uutisissa 12.4.2006 liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö Olli-Pekka Poutanen kertoi, että Kruunuvuorenrannan uuden kaupunginosan raitiotie on tarkoitus saada käyttöön 2010-luvulla. Linjaa on suunniteltu Katajanokalta Hylkysaareen sillalla ja sielä edelleen meren ali Kruunuvuorenrantaan. Alustava kustannusarvio on 100 Me.

Sillasta ei puhuttu mitään, mutta pääasia on, ettei itse yhteyttä ole unohdettu.

----------


## JE

Lupaavaa. Ehkä Kruunuvuori voisi sittenkin joskus jopa toteutua.

----------


## 339-DF

Suhtaudun siihen positiivisesti. Sille ei ole oikein vastustajiakaan, varsinkaan jos maanarvon nousulla voidaan rahoittaa osa tai kaikki ratahankkeesta.

Uudenmaan uutiset voi muuten katsoa YLE:n nettisivun kautta tämän päivän aikana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sillasta ei puhuttu mitään, mutta pääasia on, ettei itse yhteyttä ole unohdettu.


Sillasta ei puhuttu, mutta se sanottiin, että tunneli on mahdollista muuttaa metrotunneliksi. 
Se on sitten ihan toinen juttu, tullaanko sellaista "optiota" tarvitsemaan milloinkaan.

----------


## JE

Ja sekin on ihan aiheellinen kysymys, onko yhtään minkään tunnelin rakentaminen mikään todellinen optio.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ja sekin on ihan aiheellinen kysymys, onko yhtään minkään tunnelin rakentaminen mikään todellinen optio.


Eiköhän tämä ole ihan vain arvostuskysymys. Tunneli maksaa siltaa enemmän, mutta ei muuta maisemaa. Kysymys siis kuuluu, paljonko maiseman muuttumattomuudesta halutaan maksaa. Suurempi kuluerä pitää sitten ymmärtää Kruunuvuoren kehittämisestä maksetuksi rahaksi, ei liikenneyhteyden kuluksi. 100 miljoonaa on aikamoinen lisäkulu raitiotielinjalle, mutta ehkäpä kohtuullinen lisäkulu koko uuden asuinalueen infrakuluissa.

Tämä voisi olla hyvä alku, ehkäpä uudenaikainen raitiotie ja siihen perustuva kaupunginosa uskalletaan toteuttaa, kun jätetään tämä 'takaportti', että sinne voidaan myöhemmin rakentaa metro. Jos raitiotie toteutetaan, niin se saa sitten näyttää toimivuutensa käytännössä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eiköhän tämä ole ihan vain arvostuskysymys. Tunneli maksaa siltaa enemmän, mutta ei muuta maisemaa. Kysymys siis kuuluu, paljonko maiseman muuttumattomuudesta halutaan maksaa. Suurempi kuluerä pitää sitten ymmärtää Kruunuvuoren kehittämisestä maksetuksi rahaksi, ei liikenneyhteyden kuluksi. 100 miljoonaa on aikamoinen lisäkulu raitiotielinjalle, mutta ehkäpä kohtuullinen lisäkulu koko uuden asuinalueen infrakuluissa.


Kruunuvuoren sillan hinnaksi on arvioitu 60 miljoonaa, ja tämän uuden tunnelisuunnitelman hinta-arvio on 100 miljoonaa. Kruunuuvuoren rakennusoikeuksien arvonnousuksi on arvioitu 92 miljoonaa - jos silta tai tunneli tehdään. Arvonnousun aiheuttaa Kruunuvuorenrannan ajallisen etäisyyden lyheneminen.

Silta on kaupungille käytännössä "ilmainen", sillä kaupungin omistamien maiden arvonnousu kattaa sillan hinnan. Tunneli tulisi 40 miljoonan kuluksi.

Kaupunki ei usko kuitenkaan siihen, että silta tai tunneli säästäisivät autoliikenteen kustannuksissa, joiksi on arvioitu 50 miljoonaa yhteydestä Itäväylälle. Helsingissä kun on sellainen henki nykyään, että autoilu on tärkeintä ja siihen pitää satsata ja sen edellytyksiä parantaa. Siksi suunnitellaan keskustatunneliakin. Olen kuullut kommentteja, että silta Kruunuvuorenrantaan on liian kallis, jos siinä ei saa ajaa autolla myös.

Arvostuskysymyksiä, kuten Ville kirjoitti.

Antero

----------


## TEP70

> Helsingissä kun on sellainen henki nykyään, että autoilu on tärkeintä ja siihen pitää satsata ja sen edellytyksiä parantaa. Siksi suunnitellaan keskustatunneliakin. Olen kuullut kommentteja, että silta Kruunuvuorenrantaan on liian kallis, jos siinä ei saa ajaa autolla myös.


On se nyt kumma, että Kuopiostakin löytyi poliittista tahtoa toteuttaa joukkoliikennesilta autoilijoiden ruikutuksesta välittämättä, mutta pääkaupungista ei. Pääkaupungissa luulisi olevan parhaat edellytykset toteuttaa uusia ja ennakkoluulottomia ratkaisuja. Silta kytkisi Laajasalon suoraan keskustaan ja matka-aika putoaisi murto-osaan nykyisestä. Pitääkö myös Kotkan kaupungin rakentaa ensin silta Hallaan tai Tiutiseen ennenkuin Helsinki saa päätöksen aikaan?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Onkohan jollakulla tässä mielessä jopa se, että silta ja suora yhteys keskustaan vähentäisi Herttoniemen metroaseman käyttäjiä ja heikentäisi metron kannattavuutta? :?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onkohan jollakulla tässä mielessä jopa se, että silta ja suora yhteys keskustaan vähentäisi Herttoniemen metroaseman käyttäjiä ja heikentäisi metron kannattavuutta? :?


Eiköhän Laajasalon suunniteltu metroyhteyskin rokottaisi HN:n metroaseman käyttäjämäärää ihan samalla lailla, ja varmaankin samat metromyönteiset tahot ovat yhtä lailla niin Laajasalon kuin perinteisen itämetronkin puolella.
Itse en pidä Laajasalon metroyhteyttä ajankohtaisena tällä haavaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut TEP70
> 
>  Onkohan jollakulla tässä mielessä jopa se, että silta ja suora yhteys keskustaan vähentäisi Herttoniemen metroaseman käyttäjiä ja heikentäisi metron kannattavuutta? :?
> 
> 
> Eiköhän Laajasalon suunniteltu metroyhteyskin rokottaisi HN:n metroaseman käyttäjämäärää ihan samalla lailla, ja varmaankin samat metromyönteiset tahot ovat yhtä lailla niin Laajasalon kuin perinteisen itämetronkin puolella.


Totta kai Herttoniemen käyttö vähenee. Joukkoliikenteen järjestelmävertailun mukaan Kulosaaren sillan joukkoliikennematkat väheneävt 11.000 matkaa vuorokaudessa, jos Kruunuvuorenrannasta pääsee suoraan Katajanokalle. Suoralla yhteydellä olisi 20.000 matkaa.

Joukkoliikenteen kustannukset liityntäliikenteellä ja ilman siltaa ovat raportin mukaan 10,1 Me/vuosi ja sillan kanssa ilman liityntää Herttoniemeen 10,9 Me/vuosi.

Kustannusten perusteella voisi siten väittää, että ei silta kannata, kun liityntä on halvempaa. Mutta avain onkin siinä, että sillan kanssa on myös 9.000 matkaa enemmän, eli myös tuloja enemmän. 

Kulujen lisä on 89 e/vuosi yhtä päivittäistä matkaa kohden. Jos lasketaan, että työssä kävijä maksaa kausilipun 11 kuukaudelta, kulujen lisä on 8,1 e/kk matkaa kohden. Kun yksi henkilö tekee päivässä 2 työmatkaa, voimme arvioida, että työmatkalaisia olisi 4500 henkilöä, ja henkilöä kohden lisäkuluja on 16,2 e/kk. Koska kuukauden matkakorttiaika maksaa noin 40 e, joukkoliikenteen kasvavat kustannukset tuottavat 1,2 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa puhdasta tulosparannusta joukkoliikenteen taloudelle.




> Itse en pidä Laajasalon metroyhteyttä ajankohtaisena tällä haavaa.


Mutta "esimetroyhteyttä" kannattaa pitää ajankohtaisena. Tässähän toistuu vain (vihdoinkin) sama kuvio kuin 40 vuotta aikaisemmin Saksassa Stadtbahnin muodossa. Rakennetaan raitiotie, jossa varaudutaan siihen, että osa yhteydestä voi toimia myös metroratana joskus, jos se osoittautuu tarpeelliseksi.

Tällainenhan on ainoastaan älykästä suunnittelua toisin kuin meillä tavallisempi suunnittelu, jossa vaihtoehtoiset kehityspolut ovat estettyjä jo ennen kuin mitään edes aiotaan rakentaa. Malliesimerkki tästä on keskustatunneli, jonka olemassaolo suunnitelmankin estää kaiken muun kehittämisen. Eikä keskustatunneli ole suinkaan ainoa suunnitelmissa oleva hanke, joka estää muiden hankkeiden suunnittelun saati toteuttamisen.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Torstaina kokoontuvan kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esityslistalla on Helsingin liikenneinvestointien ohjelmaehdotus lähivuosiksi. Siinä esitetään Kruunuvuorenrannan ratikkayhteyden rakentamista aloitettavaksi jo 2008. Kokonaishinnaksi on mainittu 90 miljoonaa.

----------


## 339-DF

No katos per..... Ja minä kun mielestäni kahlasin esityslistan läpi jopa väärinkirjoitettua renessanssia myöten, enkä kuitenkaan huomannut kuin Kampin radan lausunnon ja Mikonkadun radan.

Sieltä löytyy myös paljon muuta mielenkiintoista, lienee syytä perustaa aivan uusi topikki sille.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Eikö olisi hyvä, jos Laajasalon raideliikenne jatkaisi Roihuvuoren kautta Itäkeskukseen saakka. Tällöin Roihuvuorikin saataisiin raideyhteyden piiriin ja Itäkeskuksessa voisi vaihtaa tulevaan raide-Jokeriin.

Jos tämä toteutettaisiin metrona, voitaisiin esimerkiksi Vuosaaresta keskustaan liikennöidä Laajasalon kautta. Näin Vuosaareen ja Mellunmäkeen voisi saada helposti tiheän vuorovälin ilman ongelmia radalla Itäkeskus-Sörnäinen-Ruoholahti.

Jos tämä rata toteutettaisiin pikaraitiotienä, voisi sitä myöhemmin jatkaa Itäkeskuksesta Itäväylän suuntaisesti eteenpäin kohti Sipoota. Sipoo ei kuitenkaan halua kovin raskasta rakentamista mailleen, joten pikaraitiotie sopisi sinne metroa paremmin. Itäkeskuksessa olisi vaihtoyhteys metroon.

----------


## Jusa

Sunnuntain Hesarissa juttu!
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135221681847

----------


## 339-DF

Kiva, että HS uutisoi! Mutta harmi, että juttu ei ole mainostavampi. Johan laajasalolaiset ovat ihmeissään, kun yhtäkkiä kotiovelta pääseekin 20 minuutissa Stokkalle! Laajasalon ratikka on Helsingin ainoa raitiolinja ja ylipäätään taitaa olla ainoa joukkoliikenneyhteys, jossa joukkoliikenne voittaa autoilun noin kirkkaasti - matka-ajasta katoaa kolmasosa kun hyppää ratikkaan! Kelvannee pukumiehillekin, vaikka heillä olisi se paljon puhuttu firman parkkipaikka työpaikan kellarissa.

Uskaltaisin väittää, että toteutuessaan tämä nostaa nyky-Laajasalon asuntojen arvoa puhumattakaan siitä, millaiset mahdollisuudet tässä luodaan Kruunuvuorenrannalle: uudesta itälähiöstä tuleekin henkisesti kantakaupunkimainen kaupunginosa!

Ratikkatunnelin positiivisiin puoliin kuuluu toki myös se, että se on myöhemmin muunnettavissa metrotunneliksi. Eihän se ole ajankohtaista vuosikymmeniin, jos sittenkään, mutta hyvä siihen on kuitenkin valmistautua.

----------


## Hape

Hesarissa esitetty suunitelma on mielenkiiintoinen. Itse uskon Laajasalon arvostuksen kasvavan paremman joukkoliikeneyhteyden myötä. Varsinkin Kruunuvuorenrannan uusi asuinalue tulee houkuttelevammaksi, kaupunkimainen umpikorttelikaava meren rannalla, muutaman minuutin matkan päässä keskustasta, mutta silti esikaupungissa luonnon lähellä! Samalla voi parantaa Laajasalon muidenkin osien joukkoliikenneyhteyttä keskustaan.
Kannatan suunitelmaa!

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse uskon Laajasalon arvostuksen kasvavan paremman joukkoliikeneyhteyden myötä. Varsinkin Kruunuvuorenrannan uusi asuinalue tulee houkuttelevammaksi, kaupunkimainen umpikorttelikaava meren rannalla, muutaman minuutin matkan päässä keskustasta, mutta silti esikaupungissa luonnon lähellä!


Ihan varmasti kasvaa, sehän on laajasalolaisille oikea lottovoitto! Jos asuntojen hinta nousee tuon takia viakka 20% niin sinnehän kannattaisi nyt muuttaa ja myydä sitten kalliilla pois aikanaan.

Ovatkohan laajasalolaiset itse ollenkaan heränneet ponnekkaasti vaatimaan tuota ratikkaa? Se on heidän etunsa paitsi rahallisesti ja palvelutasollisesti niin myös siksi, että Kruunuvuoren aikaansaama läpiajoliikenne todennäköisesti on vähäisempää, kun joukkoliikenne on noin houkuttelevaa eli tosiaankin ratkaisevasti nopeampaa kuin autoilu. Olisi aika Laajasalo-Seuran tai vastaavan alkaa rummuttaa ratikan puolesta!

Mitäs luulette, onkohan niin, että Kruunuvuoressa vuonna 2015 joukkoliikenteen alueellinen käyttöaste on yksi korkeimmista Helsingissä? Ratikallahan pääsee paitsi keskustaan myös Yliskylään paikallispalvelujen äärelle. Jotain bussiliikennettäkin täytyy olla, sillä yhteys metroon on edelleen tärkeä toissijainen kulkuyhteys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hesarissa esitetty suunitelma on mielenkiiintoinen.


Luin kanssa suunnitelmasta, mutta eniten kiinnitin huomiota arvioituun hintaan. 

Hesarin mukaan tunneli maksaa  300 miljoaa  ja koko ratikkalinja Kampista Laajasaloon yhteensä 500 M, eli yhtä paljon kuin länsimetro Ruoholahti-Matinkylä!

Osaavatko foorumin pikaratikka-asiantuntijat kertoa, onko Laajasalon raitiotien hinnassa ilmaa, vai onko länsimetron hinnasta "unohdettu" jotain? 

Vertailun vuoksi: Laajasalon ratikalla on yksi tunneli meren alla, länsimetro alittaa meren kahdesta kohtaa.  Länsimetro on maanalainen täysverinen metro koko matkaltaaan, Laajasalon raitiotie on ratikka niin keskustassa kuin Laajasalon puolella, ja osittain maastossa kulkevaa avorata. Mistä 500 M hinta johtuu? Kalustohankinnoista? Tunneliin rakenettavasta kevyen liikenteen väylästä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Rainer, investointi on kallis, totta. Tunneli ja silta ovat mitoitettu siten että sinne mahtuu myös kevyen liikenteen kaista. Sen mielekkydestä voidaan keskustella, haluavatko ihmiset pyöräillä niin pikää matkaa tunnelissa?  Tai kävellä? Uskon että valvonnalla voidaan poistaa epäsosiaaliseen aineksen kokoontuminen tunneliin. Mutta tämä investointi nopeuttaa Laajasalolaisten matkustusaikaa keskustaan huomattavasti nykyisestä. Ja rataahan voidaan jatkaa tulevaisuudessa Laajasalosta Roihuvuoreen, esimerkiksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Hesarin mukaan tunneli maksaa  300 miljoaa  ja koko ratikkalinja Kampista Laajasaloon yhteensä 500 M, eli yhtä paljon kuin länsimetro Ruoholahti-Matinkylä!


Ratikkatunnelin ja kevytliikenneväylän hinta on 100 M. Tämä vaikuttaa varsin realistiselta hinta-arviolta. Tällainen upotettava tunneli on kalliimpaa kuin kallion louhiminen.

Laajasalon - Santahaminan metron hinta on 500 M eli yhtä paljon kuin Länsimetron. Tämä onkin ihan loogista. 

Länsimetron tunnelointi on kustannuksiltaan kohtuullista, koska kallioperä sillä suunnalla on varsin hyvälaatuista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ratikkatunnelin ja kevytliikenneväylän hinta on 100 M. Tämä vaikuttaa varsin realistiselta hinta-arviolta. Tällainen upotettava tunneli on kalliimpaa kuin kallion louhiminen.


Miksi sitten Hesari kirjoittaa että tunneli +silta maksaa 300M? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Miksi sitten Hesari kirjoittaa että tunneli +silta maksaa 300M€?


Ainakin sunnuntain 17.9. numeron Kaupunki-sivujen uutisessa "Hylkysaaresta Laajasaloon suunnitellaan raitiotietunnelia" kirjoitetaan yhteyden (sillan ja tunnelin yhdistelmän) maksavan noin sata miljoonaa euroa.

Samassa uutisessa mainittu 500 miljoonaa arvioidaan sitten tosiaan Kampin-Laajasalon metrolinjan hinnaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mistä 500 M hinta johtuu? Kalustohankinnoista? Tunneliin rakenettavasta kevyen liikenteen väylästä?


Ei kummastakaan noista. Kalustohankintoja ei sisällytetä investoinnin osaksi, ne ovat osa liikennöintikuluja.

Kevyen liikenteen väylä tulee molemmissa tapauksissa, oli sitten metro tai ratikkatunneli. Tunnelin hinta ei kai oleellisesti kasva, vaikka se olisi pikkuisen leveämpikin. Jos joku siis esim. ajattelisi, ettei kannata nyt varautua metrolevyiseen tunneliin, vaan tehdä vain ratikkalevyinen, niin siinä ei säästettäisi paljonkaan rahaa. Ja sitten jos/kun metro joskus tulisi, niin tunnelia pitäisi leventää ja se vasta maksaisi.

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n keskustelupalstalla k&#228;yd&#228;&#228;n vilkasta keskustelua, p&#228;&#228;osin my&#246;nteisess&#228; hengess&#228;. Ratikan kulun sujuvuudesta Skattalla ollaan huolissaan. Itse en kulje siell&#228;p&#228;in. Miten on, onko ratikka tosiaan niin ep&#228;luotettava Satamakadun ja Aleksin v&#228;lill&#228; kuin mit&#228; HS:n keskustelu antaa ymm&#228;rt&#228;&#228;? Olisiko siell&#228; liikenteellisesti mahdollisuus rv-kaistoihin?

Kruunuvuoren ratikkahan kulkisi Kanavakatua, eli Ritarihuoneen j&#228;lkeen seuraava pys&#228;kki olisi vasta terminaalilla, sitten seuraava ennen Hylkysaaren siltaa ja sitten seuraava vasta Hylkysaaressa. Kanavakadulla kuljettaisiin autojen seassa, mutta samassa virrassa autojen kanssa, kun ei olisi pys&#228;kkej&#228; matkan varrella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten on, onko ratikka tosiaan niin epäluotettava Satamakadun ja Aleksin välillä kuin mitä HS:n keskustelu antaa ymmärtää? Olisiko siellä liikenteellisesti mahdollisuus rv-kaistoihin?


Jos halutaan, myös Katajanokan ratikkaliikenne voidaan järjestää täysille eduille. Pullonkaula on Kanavakadun sillan järjestelyt tultaessa Päävaritontorille. Järjestely tulee tehdä niin, että Kanavakadulla on raitiovaunukaistat ilman autoja. Tarvittaessa autoliikennettä siirretään Katajanokanlaituirille eli etelämmälle sillalle. Siellä on tyjää tilaa vaikka kuinka toisarvoisessa käytössä mm. pysäköinnissä. Kyse on vain ja ainoastaan tahdosta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Niin, itse asiassahan Kanavakatu voisi olla Satamakadulta päävartiolle yksisuuntainen suunnassa kaupunkiin päin (ratikat 2-suuntaisesti) ja sitten rantakatu yksisuuntainen suunnassa Nokalle. Lisäisi kai jonkin verran liikennettä Satamakadun pätkällä näiden kahden kadun välissä, mutta muuten ei liene ongelma. Toivon mukaan näitä pohditaan sitten liikennesuunnitteluosastolla osana koko kokonaisuutta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainakin sunnuntain 17.9. numeron Kaupunki-sivujen uutisessa "Hylkysaaresta Laajasaloon suunnitellaan raitiotietunnelia" kirjoitetaan yhteyden (sillan ja tunnelin yhdistelmän) maksavan noin sata miljoonaa euroa.
> 
> Samassa uutisessa mainittu 500 miljoonaa arvioidaan sitten tosiaan Kampin-Laajasalon metrolinjan hinnaksi.


Kiitos oikaisusta. noin sitä käy kun lukee lehteä kiireessä. Olin juuri tullut mökiltä ja kerkesin vilkaista sunnuntain hesaria ennekuin piti laittaa jäkikasvu nukkumaan. Siis 500M oli metron kanssa. Ratikan kanssa toivottavasti halvempaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kiitos oikaisusta. noin sitä käy kun lukee lehteä kiireessä. Olin juuri tullut mökiltä ja kerkesin vilkaista sunnuntain hesaria ennekuin piti laittaa jäkikasvu nukkumaan. Siis 500M oli metron kanssa. Ratikan kanssa toivottavasti halvempaa.


Kyllä kyllä! Parhaassa tapauksessa ei maksa mitään, sillä kiintestöjen arvo voi nousta jopa yli tunnelihankkeen 100 Me kustannusarvion. Silta muuten maksaisi "vain" 60 Me... :Very Happy:  

Antero

----------


## late-

> Kiitos oikaisusta. noin sitä käy kun lukee lehteä kiireessä. Olin juuri tullut mökiltä ja kerkesin vilkaista sunnuntain hesaria ennekuin piti laittaa jäkikasvu nukkumaan.


Ei muuten mikään yllättävä lukuvirhe. Minäkin artikkelia lukiessani huomasin, että kirjoitustavasta johtuen siinä on melko helppoa sekaantua luvuissa. Ratikasta kun siirryttiin metroon melko saumattomasti ja 500 miljoonaa oli viimeisenä mainittu luku.

Aiemmista tiedoista päättelisin, että 100 miljoonaa kattaa sekä tunnelin että ratikkakiskot kahteen paikkaan Laajasalossa. Jos kiskot eivät ole mukana, kokonaiskustannus lienee muutamia kymmeniä miljoonia suurempi.

500 miljoonaa on kokonaiskustannus toimivalle metrolle eli se sisältää paitsi tunnelin hinnan, myös 250-300 miljoonan yhteyden Kamppi-Hylkysaari ja metron hinnan Laajasalon puolella.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyll&#228; kyll&#228;! Parhaassa tapauksessa ei maksa mit&#228;&#228;n, sill&#228; kiintest&#246;jen arvo voi nousta jopa yli tunnelihankkeen 100 Me kustannusarvion. Silta muuten maksaisi "vain" 60 Me...


Itse mietin eilen, josko HS j&#228;tti tahallaan siltavaihtoehdon hinnan mainitsematta. T&#228;m&#228;h&#228;n nimitt&#228;in voisi pahimmillaan tarkottaa pysyv&#228;&#228; raitiovaunuliikennett&#228;. Tiet&#228;&#228;kseni siltavaihtoehto on edelleen samalla viivalla Suomessa ennest&#228;&#228;n tuntemattoman tunneliratkaisun kanssa.

Lis&#228;ksi voin kuvitella, ett&#228; HS:n tapa ilmoittaa hinta ep&#228;selv&#228;sti on keino saada ihmiset vaatimaan heti sit&#228; 500 miljoonan euron (!) raskasraideliikennett&#228;.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse mietin eilen, josko HS jätti tahallaan siltavaihtoehdon hinnan mainitsematta. Tämähän nimittäin voisi pahimmillaan tarkottaa pysyvää raitiovaunuliikennettä.


Sillalla ei ole vaikutusta tähän, sillä siltasuunnitelma on tehty myös niin, että sillä voi olla metrorata.




> Tietääkseni siltavaihtoehto on edelleen samalla viivalla Suomessa ennestään tuntemattoman tunneliratkaisun kanssa.


KS-lautakunnan äänestyspäätöksellä siltavaihtoehtoa ei enää suunnitella. Tosin se on suunniteltu jo. Mutta kaava-arkkitehti ei halua ottaa suunnitelmaa huomioon. Tosin ei halua ottaa kaavassaan huomioon tunnelissakaan tulevaa raitiotietä. Metro kelpaa, koska se on maan alla eikä vaikuta siten katuverkkoon. Bussejahan ei tarvitse ottaa huomioon, koska katuverkon mitoituksen määrää henkilöautojen määrä.




> Lisäksi voin kuvitella, että HS:n tapa ilmoittaa hinta epäselvästi on keino saada ihmiset vaatimaan heti sitä 500 miljoonan euron (!) raskasraideliikennettä.


Tai luulemaan, että tämäkin joukkoliikenne maksaa noin paljon, kuten jopa asioita tuntevat ja niistä kiinnostuneet henkilöt tällä foorumillakin erehtyivät luulemaan.

Antero

----------


## heka

> Miten on, onko ratikka tosiaan niin epäluotettava Satamakadun ja Aleksin välillä kuin mitä HS:n keskustelu antaa ymmärtää?


Olen kulkenut työmatkat säännöllisesti ainakin 10 v ajan nelosella Ritarihuoneelta Munkkiniemeen päin. Kerran on ratikka jäänyt tulematta, myöhästymiset yleensä korkeintaan muutaman minuutin luokkaa. Jonkin verran enemmän häiriöitä on ollut iltapäivällä kaupungin suuntaan tultaessa, mutta harvoin niitäkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Ajattelinkin, että kyllä HS:n palstalle kirjoittaneilla oli erikoisia kokemuksia. Itse matkustin opiskellessani 1990-2000-luvun taitteessa neljän vuoden ajan päivittäin Senaatintorilta Munkkaan, vieläpä niin, että luento loppui varttia vaille ja työt alkoivat Munkassa varttia yli. Taksirahat olivat aina lompakossa valmiina, mutta kertaakaan en niitä tarvinnut. Jos Skattan tilanne olisi niin heikko kuin mitä HS-läiset ajattelivat, niin kyllä se heijastuisi myös Ritarihuoneen tai Senaatintorin pysäkeillekin.

Toisin sanoen uskon, että Kruunuvuoren ratikka pärjää ongelmitta tuolla reitillä. Ja jos vielä liikennejärjestelyin parannetaan sen kulkua, niin siitä taitaa tosiaan tulla kaupungin ensimmäinen pikaratikka. Ainakin pysäkkiväli on pisin, jos Ritarihuonetta seuraava pysäkki on Terminaalilla, niin kuin tarkoitus on.

----------


## 339-DF

HS kertoo tänään, että nyt KSV:ssä tutkitaan myös uudenlaisia silta-tunneliyhdistelmiä. Uutisessa ei kerrota, tulisiko kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa kuitenkin tunneli Kruunuvuorenselän alitse. Joka tapauksessa osassa vaihtoehdoista on useita siltoja.

Artikkelista paistaa rivien välistä ajatus siitä, että kokoomuksen ja demarien yhteinen lautakuntapäätös lopettaa sillan suunnittelu oli huono. Saapa nähdä, tekeekö Kslk asiassa uuden päätöksen. Suotavaa se ainakin olisi. Henkilökohtaisesti minulle on samantekevää, onko yhteys tunneli vai silta, mutta kun silta saataisiin 40Me edullisemmin, niin toki hyvin suunniteltu, kauniisti tehty silta tuntuu paremmalta vaihtoehdolta.

Laajasalon metrosta todetaan nyt viime artikkelia selvemmin, ettei sen rakentamiselle ole taloudellisia perusteita.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Arvoisat foorumilaiset, 

Katajanokalla yli 15 vuotta asuneena (1985-1999, 2006-) luulen tuntevani tarpeeksi hyvin saaremme liikennejärjestelyt ja niiden heikot kohdat. Lähdenkin tämän aamuisen Helsingin Sanomien kirjoituksen perusteella suunnittelemaan reittivaihtoehtoa Laajasalon linjalle Katajanokalla.

Tosiasiahan on, että Katajanokan liikenne tukkeutuu muutamia kertoja päivässä totaalisesti Viking Linen autolauttojen saapuessa Tukholmasta ja Tallinnasta Katajanokan terminaalille. Kummasta kohteesta laiva saapuu ei oikeastaan vaikuta ruuhkaan sen enempää, vaan Kanavakatu menee yhtälailla tukkoon molemmista. Vuonna 2008 liikenteeseen tuleva uusi alus Tallinnan liikenteeseen tulee kasvattamaan ruuhkia suurempien matkustaja- ja automäärien vuoksi kuin nykyinen m/s Rosella. Tukholmasta/Maarianhaminasta saapuvat autot ohjataan Marina kongressikeskuksen meren puolta Satamakadulle asti, mutta rekat liittyvät Kanavakadun liikenteeseen Suomen Elokuvasäätiön ja Grand Marina hotellin välisestä risteyksestä. Tallinnasta saapuva liikenne tulee Katajanokanrannan puolesta välistä kohti Kanavakatua.

Laivojen saapuminen näkyy suoranaisena vaikutuksena linjan 4 (Katajanokan terminaalilta) lähdöissä, jotka jäävät seisomaan ruuhkaan yhden korttelin matkalle kiertäessään Viking Linen toimistorakennusta Katajanokanranta-Mastokatu välillä. Tässä ei mene välttämättä montaa minuuttia, mutta sillä on suora vaikutus täsmällisyyteen. Tähän noin 100 metrin matkaa voi mennä jopa 5 minuuttia.

Mielestäni nykyinen linja 4 reitti Merisotilaantorilta on toimiva ja melko riskitön häiriöille. Vaunut kulkevat koko Katajanokan alueella keskustaan tultaessa henkilöautoliikenteen kanssa vain Kruunuvuorenkadulla pysähtyen Kauppiaankadun pysäkillä. Keskustasta tultaessa tällaisia pysäkkejä on 3 (Satamakatu, Kauppiaankatu, Puolipäivänkatu). Muilla katuosuuksilla autoilu on kielletty, pl. huoltoajoa/invatakseja.

Suosittelisinkin Laajasalon linjan tuontia Merisotilaantorilta alkaen vanhalle valmiille rataosalle. Liittyminen voitaisiin järjestää yksi- tai kaksisuuntaisena ratkaisuna Merisotilaankatua pitkin, jolloin tosin kadun 20 pysäköintipaikkaa jouduttaisiin uudelleensijoittamaan. Tähän olisi mahdollisuus esimerkiksi Merisotilaantorilla, joka on vain iso aukio ilman sen ihmeempää toimintaa - lukuunottamatta joulukuusien myyntiä 1-2 viikkoa ennen joulua. Asukaspysäköintipaikat täytyy joukkoliikenteestä huolimatta ottaa huomioon. 




> Onko ratikka tosiaan niin epäluotettava Satamakadun ja Aleksin välillä kuin mitä HS:n keskustelu antaa ymmärtää?


Satamakadun ja Aleksin väli vetää hyvin keskustaan tullessa, koska raitiovaunuilla on oma kaistansa. Katajanokalle saavuttaessa tämä kohta aiheuttaa välillä pientä hetkellistä tukkoisuutta raitiovaunun ajaessa Uspenskin katedraalin vieressä mäen ylös autojen seassa. Valoetuisuudella tämäkin on mielestäni parantunut viime aikoina. Tämä ei siis ole ongelmakohta.




> Kruunuvuoren ratikkahan kulkisi Kanavakatua, eli Ritarihuoneen jälkeen seuraava pysäkki olisi vasta terminaalilla, sitten seuraava ennen Hylkysaaren siltaa ja sitten seuraava vasta Hylkysaaressa. Kanavakadulla kuljettaisiin autojen seassa, mutta samassa virrassa autojen kanssa, kun ei olisi pysäkkejä matkan varrella.


Kuulostaa hienolta, mutta Kanavakadulla ei liikennevirrassa liikuta mihinkään laivojen tuloaikoina. Silloin seistään jonossa ja aikataulut pettävät, matkustajat hermostuvat jne. Lisäksi miksi ei samalla palveltaisi katajanokkalaisia, jos kerran vaunu saaren läpi kulkisi? Matka-aika Katajanokan läpi nykyistä nelosen reittiä pysähdyksineen vie 5 minuuttia, joten laajasalolaiset olisivat Stockmannilla korkeintaan 1-2 minuuttia aiemmin ilman pysähdyksiä. 




> Kanavakadulla on raitiovaunukaistat ilman autoja. Tarvittaessa autoliikennettä siirretään Katajanokanlaituirille eli etelämmälle sillalle. Siellä on tyjää tilaa vaikka kuinka toisarvoisessa käytössä mm. pysäköinnissä. Kyse on vain ja ainoastaan tahdosta.


Mielenkiintoinen idea, mutta valitettavasti omasta mielestäni mahdoton yhtälö vaikka en autoa Katajanokalla käytä. Pohjoisrannan (edelleen Itäväylän/Lahdenväylän) suunnalta tulevan autoliikenteen ohjaus Katajanokalle eteläistä siltaa tukkisi koko Kauppatorin alueen liikenteen, jos liikenne Katajanokalle kulkisi vain yhtä siltaa. Pidän ideaa mahdottomana. Kanavakatu on myös ainoa suora katu Katajanokan 80-luvulla rakennetulle puolelle, joten eiköhän nykyinen katu kannata pitää nykyisessä käytössä.

----------


## late-

> Laivojen saapuminen näkyy suoranaisena vaikutuksena linjan 4 (Katajanokan terminaalilta) lähdöissä, jotka jäävät seisomaan ruuhkaan yhden korttelin matkalle kiertäessään Viking Linen toimistorakennusta Katajanokanranta-Mastokatu välillä.


Olisiko tässä kohden mahdollista järjestellä sujuvampi reitti Katajanokanrantaan asti? Katajanokanrannalla pitäisi minusta olla jo mahdollista tavalla tai toisella järjestellä raitiovaunuille omat kaistat. 

En sinänsä vastusta ajatusta vain yhdestä Katajanokan linjasta sillä matka terminaailta tavallisen nelosen pysäkille ei ole mitenkään kohtuuton verrattuna vaikkapa Tukholman pään matkoihin pysäkeille. Nykyinen järjestely on kuitenkin kiistatta parempi laivamatkustajien kannalta. Tietysti mikään ei estä jättämästä terminaalille haaraa, vaikka läpikulkeva linja menisikin Merisotilaantorin kautta.

Katajanokanrannan reitti saattaa myös olla asukkaiden kannalta hyväksyttävämpi kuin trafiikki Merisotilaantorilla. Melkein veikkaan, että Laajasalon linjalle olisi perusteltua tuoda joko nykyistä pidempiä vaunuja tai kaksinajoa, jos halutaan todella vastata kysyntään.

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n pääkirjoitus otti tänään ilahduttavalla tavalla kantaa hankkeeseen. Sielläkin oltiin huolissaan liikenteen sujuvuudesta Nokalla. Minulla ei ole mitään käsitystä siitä, missä kunnossa Kanavakadun liikenne on laivojen tulo- ja lähtöaikoina, mutta ihmettelin HS:n puheita konttisatamasta. Ei kai Nokalla enää sellaista ole? Ja vaikka olisikin niin tuskin on enää parin vuoden kuluttua, eikä missään tapauksessa enää silloin, kun ratikkatunneli valmistuu.

Laivaliikenne saattaa kyllä hyvinkin lisääntyä. Rosella vaihtunee parin vuoden päästä uuteen lauttaan, mutta mikä sen autokapasiteetti on, sitä en tiedä. Kaksi reissua päivässä sen uuden aluksen kuitenkin on määrä tehdä. Tulee sitten muutoksia 4T:n aikatauluihin  :Wink: 

Mutta mitä Kanavakadulla olisi tehtävissä? Onko kadulta mitenkään mahdollista erottaa ratikkakaista esim. vain suunnassa keskustaan, vai kärsiikö autokapasiteetti liikaa? Ovatko ruuhkat pahimmillaan nimenomaan laivojen saapuessa? Kuvittelisin, että laivojen lähtöaikoina ruuhkat eivät ole yhtä pahoja, sillä autot saapunevat vähitellen satamaan.

----------


## Safka

> Jos halutaan, myös Katajanokan ratikkaliikenne voidaan järjestää täysille eduille. Pullonkaula on Kanavakadun sillan järjestelyt tultaessa Päävaritontorille. Järjestely tulee tehdä niin, että Kanavakadulla on raitiovaunukaistat ilman autoja. Tarvittaessa autoliikennettä siirretään Katajanokanlaituirille eli etelämmälle sillalle. Siellä on tyjää tilaa vaikka kuinka toisarvoisessa käytössä mm. pysäköinnissä.


Tai toisinpäin eli raiteet voisi siirtää reitille -Mariankatu-"etelämpi silta"-Katajanokanlaituri-Satamakatu ja siitä Kruunuvuorenkadulle nykyreitilleen. Tällä päästäisiin eroon hankalasta Rahapajanmäestä ja siitä viheliäisestä s-mutkasta Satamakadulla sekä voisi perustaa vaikka Kanavaterminaalille uuden pysäkin. Linjapituutta tulisi satakunta metriä suuntaansa. Kanavakadun voisi pyhittää kokonaan autoille, joille saisi samalla hulppean liittymän Päävartiontorille.
Laajasalon linjauksen sais sitten helposti haaroitettua Kanavaterminaalin edestä, josta se ajaisi suoraan Katajanokanlaituria Katajanokan terminaalille ja Katajanokanrantaan ja siitä mereen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tai toisinpäin eli raiteet voisi siirtää reitille -Mariankatu-"etelämpi silta"-Katajanokanlaituri-Satamakatu ja siitä Kruunuvuorenkadulle nykyreitilleen.


Tämä vaikuttaa hyvältä ajatukselta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Laajasalon kannalta vaikuttaa fiksulta, reitti on suorempi ja ennen kaikkea rauhallisempi. Laajasalon ratikalla voisi olla pysäkki Kanavaterminaalin edessä sekä Katajanokan terminaalin edessä, sitten seuraava vasta ennen siltaa Hylkysaareen. Saattaisi olla matka-ajallisesti sama kuin ajo Kanavakatua pitkin, vaikka rantareitillä olisikin yksi pysäkki lisää, mutta vastaavasti vähemmän liikennevaloja ja liikennettä.

Mutta entäs nelonen? Jos se kiertäisi Kanavaterminaalin kautta, niin kuinka paljon kierto ja uusi pysäkki hidastaisi sitä verrattuna nykytilanteeseen? Kannattaisiko nelonen kuitenkin jättää nykyiselle reitille?

KSV:n tarkoitushan on, että Merisotilaantorille kulkee edelleen yksi linja, ja Laajasaloon kaksi. Näistä kolmesta linjasta joku jatkaa Munkkiniemeen, mutta mikä, se jää HKL:n ratkaistavaksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Laajasalon rata taitaakin olla köysirata, jos eräät lennokkaat ajatukset (HS 2.11.2006) saavat tuulta purjeisiin. Tosin juuri tuulisella säällä se köysirata ilmeisesti olisi pois käytöstä...  :Wink: 
Viihdettä tarjotaan foorumimme lisäksi myös valtakunnan suurimmassa sanomalehdessä. Hyvä näin, muutoin ankea syksy voisi alkaa masentaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laajasalon rata taitaakin olla köysirata, jos eräät lennokkaat ajatukset (HS 2.11.2006) saavat tuulta purjeisiin. Tosin juuri tuulisella säällä se köysirata ilmeisesti olisi pois käytöstä...


Ja sehän ei tietenkään ole mitenkään maisemallinen haitta kuten taiteellisesti suunniteltu silta. :Laughing: 

Antero

----------


## edsel

> Ja sehän ei tietenkään ole mitenkään maisemallinen haitta


Maisemahaitan ja tuuliongelmat voi poistaa helposti - sijoitetaan köysirata tunneliin! Se on toki luotettavampi ja pitkässä juoksussa kustannustehokkaampi ratkaisu kuin ajeluttaa matkustajat sukellusveneellä Kruunuvuorenselän yli.

:-)

----------


## Hape

Mielestäni laajasalolaisten kannalta miellyttävin ratkaisu olisi raitiotie tunnelia/siltaa pitkin Katajanokan kautta keskustaan. Päätepysäkki voisi sijaita Kampin alueella. Täten Laajasalon makustajat voisivat saada hyvät vaihtoyhteydet muuhun liikenneverkkoon. Joka tapauksessa tämä linjaus olisi nopeampi yhteys kuin metron liityntäliikenne Herttoniemen kautta.
Oma kantani on että linja 4 voisi säilyä nykyisellä reitillään Katajanokalla. Laajasalon linjat voisivat mennä terminaalien ohi pintaratana. Kenties laivojen tulo-ja lähtöaikoihin voisi kulkea Vikiglinen terminaalilta keskustaan lisälinja joko nykyisen 4T'n erittiä tai uutta linjausta pitkin.

----------


## edsel

> Mielestäni laajasalolaisten kannalta miellyttävin ratkaisu olisi raitiotie tunnelia/siltaa pitkin Katajanokan kautta keskustaan.


Miten huomioitaisiin laajasalolaisten mahdolliset tarpeet päästä idän suuntaan (töihin tai ostoksille)? Jäisikö käyttöön osa nykyisistä bussilinjoista Herttoniemeen? Ratikkaa ei ymmärrettävistä syistä voi jatkaa toisesta päästään sinne asti.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ja miksei voisi? Tuskin tuota ajatusta kannattaa ihan suorilta tyrmätä. Tällöin raitiovaunulinja korvaisi Herttoniemen metroasemalle kulkevia liityntälinjoja ja sitä kautta se tulisi perustelluksi. Silloin voisivat ihmiset itse miettiä, haluavatko he kulkea Katajanokan kautta keskustaan vaiko vaihtaa mieluummin metroon.

Raitiotie ei tule missään tapauksessa kattamaan koko Laajasalon saarta, ainakin Jollas jäänee ulkopuolelle, joten saareen tarvitaan ainakin yksi bussilinja. On sitten helppoa linjata se niin, että jossain kohtaa on vaihtomahdollisuus raitiotiehen ja sitten jatkaa Herttoniemen metroasemalle, toimien mahdoliisesti samalla liityntälinjana vaikkapa Yliskylälle. Tällainen yhteys joka tapauksessa tarvitaan ja samalla se tietenkin tarjoaa sen yhteyden Laajasalosta itään. Näin minä olettaisin asian olevan.

----------


## Jusa

Hape: Oma kantani on että linja 4 voisi säilyä nykyisellä reitillään Katajanokalla. 

Miksei peruslinjana voisi olla nelonenkin, apulinjoina 4T Munkka-Terminaali ja joku 4K  Laajasalo-Kamppi-Meilahti.

----------


## 339-DF

Alustavien kaavailujen mukaan nelonen jäisi Merisotilaantorille, mutta Laajasaloon kulkisi kaksi linjaa. Toinen kääntyisi Mikonkadun ja Manskun kautta takaisin, mutta toinen veisi sitten jonnekin vielä suunnittelemattomaan paikkaan (Töölön tai Kampin suuntaan).

Herttoniemen metroasemalle ja eteenpäin Jokerille voisi vallan hyvin kulkea raitiolinja, mutta itse laittaisin nyt jäitä hattuun, että saataisiin edes pää auki ja se ensimmäinen linja tehtyä. Yliskylässä ratikkaan jo varaudutaan uudessa kaavassa, ja siihen on suhtauduttu niin monelta taholta ei vain vakavasti vaan myös positiivisesti, että hanke alkaa vaikuttaa hyvin todennäköiseltä.

Bussiyhteydet (mm. Santahamina, Jollas, Gunillantie) Herttoniemeen tulevat säilymään aivan varmasti, ja yhteys on tärkeä toissijainen yhteys myös ratikan vaikutuspiirissä asuville, sillä asiointimatkoja itään tehdään varmasti. En tiedä, onko matkoja ja määränpäitä alueella tutkittu, ilmeisesti ei, sillä Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikenneselvityksessä tutkittiin ainoastaan keskustaan suuntautuvia matkoja.

Odotettavissa on, että liityntäbusseista ei vaihdetakaan jatkossa vain metroon vaan myös, ja pääosin, ratikkaan kun mennään keskustaan. Tämä on sikäli hyvä, että se tasaa bussikuormia (karkeasti niin, että siinä missä santislaiset jäävät pois niin itään menevät laajasalolaiset nousevat kyytiin) eli bussiliikenteen käyttöaste nousee ja sitä myöten sen tappiot pienenevät.

Tuo köysirataidea on ihan hauska. Ennemmin näkisin turistimagneettina tuollaisen kapistuksen kuin uuden, kalliin lauttayhteyden. Mitä todennäköisimmin imagovesiliikenteen liikennöintikustannukset olisivat suuremmat kuin tuon köysiradan. Mikään joukkoliikenneratkaisu tuo köysirata ei tietenkään ole, ellei sitä sitten jatketa idässä halki Laajasalon ja lännessä Erottajalle ja Kamppiin asti. Ilmaratahan meiltä vielä keskustasta puuttuukin :d

Kuriositeettina mainittakoon taas kerran, että Suomenlinnan liikenteen hoito raitiovaunutunnelina tulisi halvemmaksi kuin vesiliikenteenä. Sisältäen myös investoinnin kuoletuksen. Tiedot tosin jo 1980-luvulta.

----------


## edsel

> Ja miksei voisi?


Koska vaihtoehtoiset/päällekkäiset välineet ja reitit katsotaan suunnittelussa tuhlaukseksi ja niillä annetaan asiakkaille liikaa valinnanvaraa joka johtaa huonompaan ennustettavuuteen. Asiakas on arvaamaton ja saattaa olla omasta mielestään jopa oikeassa. 

Nykyään suositaan puumaisia linjastoja jossa reitti aina ohenee toista päätä kohden. Molemmista päistä yhtä vahvoihin reitteihin perustuva verkosto olisi kai turhan monimutkainen. Tai sitten käytössä olevat tietokonesuunnitteluohjelmat eivät vaan tue sellaista :-)

----------


## Hape

Raitiovaunulinjat eivät ulottuisi koko Laajasalon aluelle. Niille alueile jatkuisi siis bussiliikenne. Mielestäni olisi luonnollista ajatellen poikitttaisyhteyksiä että nämä linjat ulottuisivat Herttoniemen metroasemalle. Asiakas voisi itse valita, vaihtaako hän ratikkaan vai metroon matkallaan kohti keskustaa, ihan sen mukaan minne hän on menossa. 
Projekti on vasta suunnitteluasteella. Nyt on hyvä kertoa erilaisia ideoita kaupunkisuunnittelun asiantuntijoille pohdittaviksi.

----------


## Jusa

> Kuriositeettina mainittakoon taas kerran, että Suomenlinnan liikenteen hoito raitiovaunutunnelina tulisi halvemmaksi kuin vesiliikenteenä. Sisältäen myös investoinnin kuoletuksen. Tiedot tosin jo 1980-luvulta.


Eikös sinne huoltotunneliin yksi metrinen kiskoitus mahtuisikin.
Vaunut vaan pitäisi olla matalampia ja miten virransyöttö.
Onko tunnelin katossa tilaa vai onko jo täynnä muuta putkistoa.
Linja pitäisi ulottua vaihtoyhteyksien takia esim. "Olympia-satamaan"
Muutama eurokontti vaunuakin pitäisi olla tavarakuljetuksia varten

Kuitenkin turistiaikoina riittäisi kyllä lautoillekin matkustajia.

----------


## ultrix

Tuo köysirata Laajasaloon on kyllä sinänsä hauska idea, ja siinä on tiettyjä yhteisiä piirteitä Rooseveltin saaren "ratikan" kanssa: http://world.nycsubway.org/us/ritram/.  :Very Happy:  Köysiradan jälkeen olisi tietenkin vuoro rakentaa Laajasalon metro, jos apinoidaan jenkkejä viimeisen päälle.

Realistisin vaihtoehto on kuitenkin rakentaa (pika)raitiotie sillalla/tunnelissa. Köysiradan voi joku rikas rakentaa yksityisellä rahoituksella, ja kokeilla josko se löisi rahoiksi. Sama pätee tuohon lauttaliikenteeseen. Tosin minun puolestani YTV-matkakortti saisi olla käypä maksuväline myös köysiradalla ja näillä aluksilla (kuten myös Espoon rannikkoaluksilla), ellei yhteiskunnan kustannukset nouse kohtuuttoman suuriksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eikös sinne huoltotunneliin yksi metrinen kiskoitus mahtuisikin.
> Vaunut vaan pitäisi olla matalampia ja miten virransyöttö.
> Onko tunnelin katossa tilaa vai onko jo täynnä muuta putkistoa.


Käsittääkseni tunneli ei täytä turvallisuusnormeja siksi se on suljettu yleiseltä liikenteeltä. Jos tunneliratikkaa sinne halutaan, niin tarvittaisiin kokonaan uusi tunneli.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuo köysirata Laajasaloon on kyllä sinänsä hauska idea, ja siinä on tiettyjä yhteisiä piirteitä Rooseveltin saaren "ratikan" kanssa: http://world.nycsubway.org/us/ritram/.  Köysiradan jälkeen olisi tietenkin vuoro rakentaa Laajasalon metro, jos apinoidaan jenkkejä viimeisen päälle.


Jos oikein Hesarin jutun ymmärsin, niin tuollainen köysirata olisi oikeastaan varsin taloudellinen ratkaisu, paljon halvempi kuin halvinkaan siltavaihtoehto. Muuten se olisikin kannatettava vaihtoehto, mutta se integroituu tosi huonosti muuhun liikenteeseen. Käytännössä matkustajien täytyisi ensin tulla nelosella Katajanokan kärkeen, vaihtaa köysirataan ja sitten Laajasalon päässä vaihtaa bussiin tai raitiovaunuun. Jos toisessa päässä olisi selvä pistemäinen kohde, minne matkat suuntautuisivat, niin sitten voisi ajatellakin. Mutta olisihan se hauska, kun sitten ilmeisesti Korkeasaareenkin mentäisiin köysiradalla.

----------


## Murzu

Naurattaa suunnitelmat, joita esitetään mediassa hyvinä ideoina. Että oikein silta laajasalon ja katajanokan välille, tai että oikein köysirata. Jos laajasaloon raideyhteyttä halutaan, ja miksipä ei, niin kannattaisi ottaa huomioon myös että laajasalosta voidaan haluta päästä myös itäkeskuksen suuntaan. Jos silta olisi katajanokalle, niin matka laajasalosta itäkeskukseen kulkisi kampin kautta.

Kun päämetrolinja on valtaväylä, niin eikö kannattaisi harkita raideyhteyttä laajasalosta herttoniemeen. Näin matka olisi lyhyt sekä keskustaan että itä-helsinkiin. Ja linjan toisen pään voisi toteuttaa töölön metrona, munkkiniemeen & pasilaan. Näin saataisiin ihan oma linja. Toki väli herttoniemi-kamppi olisi todella tiheää liikennettä, mutta 2 minuutin vuorovälikin on ainakin ulkomailla mahdollista. Eli suunnilleen reilu aseman väli.

Mitä mieltä??

----------


## late-

> Jos silta olisi katajanokalle, niin matka laajasalosta itäkeskukseen kulkisi kampin kautta.


Mitähän tällaiseen horinaan vastaisi? Jos Laajasalosta on suora raideyhteys (silta tai tunneli keskustaan), reitti Laajasalosta Itäkeskukseen kulkee Herttoniemen kautta liityntäbussilla kuten nytkin.

Yhteys suoraan keskustaan muuttuu pääyhteydeksi, mutta bussiliikenne metron liityntäliikenteenä ja poikittaisliikenteenä jatkuu varmasti melko tiheänä.

Yhteys Herttoniemen kautta keskustaan ei ole Laajasalolle eikä varsinkaan Kruunuvuorenrannalle läheskään sama asia kuin suora yhteys keskustaan. Suora keskustayhteys merkitsee joukkoliikenteellä radikaalisti lyhyempiä matka-aikoja kuin yksityisautolla ja siten tuo Kruunuvuorenrannan yhtä lähelle ydinkeskustaa kuin Lauttasaaren.

Metron haaroittaminen Herttoniemessä ei käytännössä ole mahdollista ainakaan liikennelaitoksen näkemyksen mukaan. Se ei myöskään tuottaisi riittävää kapasiteettia ja nopeutta mahdolliselle Santahaminan yhteydelle, johon on haluttu varautua. Laajasalon ja Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikenneyhteyksien kannalta Herttoniemen kautta kulkeva reitti olisi olennaisesti heikompi kuin suora reitti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Naurattaa suunnitelmat, joita esitetään mediassa hyvinä ideoina. Että oikein silta laajasalon ja katajanokan välille, tai että oikein köysirata. Jos laajasaloon raideyhteyttä halutaan, ja miksipä ei, niin kannattaisi ottaa huomioon myös että laajasalosta voidaan haluta päästä myös itäkeskuksen suuntaan. Jos silta olisi katajanokalle, niin matka laajasalosta itäkeskukseen kulkisi kampin kautta.


Tämä on varmaan tarkoitettu vitsiksi, mutta tosikkona suhtaudun siihen vakavasti. :Wink: 

Raitiotiesilta Laajasaloon tuottaa kaupungille ehkä 30 miljoonaa euroa voittoa kohoavina rakennusmaan hintoina. Ei siis hullumpi ajatus taloudellisesti, eikö vain?

Totta, joku haluaa matkustaa Laajasalosta Itäkeskukseen. Mutta suurin osa haluaa keskustan suuntaan, minkä näkee joka aamu Herttoniemen metroasemallakin. Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamisessa on lisäksi kyse uusista Laajasalon asukkaista. Kun sieltä on keskustaan yhtä nopea yhteys kuin esim. Munkkiniemestä, sinne hakeutuu asumaan ihmisiä, jotka haluavat tästä hyötyä. Eli tulevaisuudessa nykyistä suurempi osa Laajasalolaisista matkustaa keskustaan jos yhteys on. Jos sitä ei ole, niin sitten ei. Tehtävät ratkaisut kun vaikuttavat kehitykseen myös, haluttiin tai ei.

Ai että Kampin kautta Laajasalosta Itäkeskukseen. Joo, varmasti joku joukkoliikenneharrastaja matkustaa silläkin tavalla. Tai eksyksissä oleva turisti, joka tosin vahingossa pääsee katsomaan komeita maisemia.




> Kun päämetrolinja on valtaväylä, niin eikö kannattaisi harkita raideyhteyttä laajasalosta herttoniemeen.


Kyllä se syntyy siinä sivussa.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Että oikein silta laajasalon ja katajanokan välille, tai että oikein köysirata. Jos laajasaloon raideyhteyttä halutaan, ja miksipä ei, niin kannattaisi ottaa huomioon myös että laajasalosta voidaan haluta päästä myös itäkeskuksen suuntaan.


Mielenkiintoinen näkökulma, Murzu! On tärkeää, että itsestäänselvyyksiä kyseenalaistetaan, vaikkapa eräiden pyhien asioiden kustannuksellakin. Kahdesta edellisestä, toki erittäin hyvin perustellusta, vastauksesta taisi irvistää rivien välissä jokseenkin ikävä ivallinen asenne, johon ajoittain törmää (onneksi täällä varsin harvakseltaan).
Matkustajavirrat tosiaan kohdentuvat voimakkaasti Helsingin niemelle, joten tunneli-/siltayhdistelmä kyllä tulee johtaa juuri ydinkeskustan suuntaan lyhintä mahdollista reittiä. Sitä vastoin miettisin lähinnä pidempää tähtäintä ajatellen, olisiko joskus kauempana tulevaisuudessa mahdollista jatkaa raitiotietä Laajasalosta aina Herttoniemeen saakka. Siellähän on tosiaan paikallisliikenteen solmukohta ja kaukobussien pysäkit Itä-Suomen suuntaan. Mutta se on sitten paljon myöhempien aikojen juttu se. Ensin tosiaan tulee luoda nopea raideyhteys ydinkeskustan suuntaan.

----------


## late-

> Kahdesta edellisestä, toki erittäin hyvin perustellusta, vastauksesta taisi irvistää rivien välissä jokseenkin ikävä ivallinen asenne, johon ajoittain törmää (onneksi täällä varsin harvakseltaan).


Rivien välistä? Omasta mielestäni olin tarkoituksellisen tyly.

Tämän ketjun läpi lukeneelle pitäisi olla täysin selvää mistä on kyse. Jos taas ei ole jaksanut lukea ketjua, ei pitäisi kirjoitellakaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tämän ketjun läpi lukeneelle pitäisi olla täysin selvää mistä on kyse.


Meille kokeneille puoli- tai täysammattilaisille asiat voivat näyttää selvemmiltä kuin nk. taviksille tai tavisharrastajille.
Nuorien, vastikään mukaantulleiden liian raju tylyttäminen periaatteessa saattaisi karkottaa heidät pois tästä ihmeellisestä joukkoliikennemaailmasta. Tai sitten ei. Täyttä asiaa late- kuitenkin kirjoitat.  :Smile:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Nimimerkki Late- viitannee siihen, että täsmälleen tästä samasta aiheesta keskusteltiin ihan muutama viesti/viikko sitten. Ei tarvitse olla mikään liikenneasiantuntija tämän huomatakseen. Ja jos jokin jäi epäselväksi tai on jostain asiasta eri mieltä, niin silloin on paikallaan lainata edellistä aihetta koskevaa viestiä. Jo käsiteltyjen asioiden toistaminen ainakin samassa ketjussa ja lyhyen ajan sisään on todellakin huonoa nettikäytöstä, jos ei ole mitään uutta sanottavaa aiheesta. Tosin tälläkin foorumilla siihen syyllistyy moni kokeneempi ja aktiivisempi käyttäjä. 

Kehottaisin myös välttämään tarpeetonta tylyyttä, jos ei ole mitään syytä muuta olettaa, kannattaa lähteä siitä, että käyttäjälle asia on uusi. Onhan meistäkin jokainen joskus ollut ensimmäistä kertaa foorumeille tai uutisryhmiin kirjoittamassa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tosin tälläkin foorumilla siihen syyllistyy moni kokeneempi ja aktiivisempi käyttäjä.


Juu. On tainnut jonkinmoinen vauhtisokeus iskeä aika moneen meistä. En väitä itse olevani tässä asiassa yhtään parempi kuin muut.
Mutta on ilahduttavaa, että miltei kaikki (elleivät jopa ihan kaikki) keskustelijat ovat yhtenä rintamana ainakin sen puolesta, että Laajasaloon / Kruununvuorenrantaan tarvitaan tehokas ja nykyaikainen raideyhteys. On paljon yhteysvälejä, joista foorumin käyttäjien on paljon vaikeampi päästä oikein minkäänlaiseen yksimielisyyteen. No ehdoton yksimielisyys ei tietenkään mikään tavoite olekaan, mutta kuten täällä ja monilla muilla palstoilla on nähty, jotkut hankkeet jakavat väkeä voimakkaasti eri leireihin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Laajasalon raideyhteyden 1. vaiheen suunnittelu jatkuu Helsingissä yleiskaava 2002:n toteuttamissuunnitelman mukaisesti raitioyhteyden pohjalta metroon varautuen. Raitioyhteyden alustava kustannusarvio on valmistuneen konsulttityön perusteella noin 110 milj. , mikä sisältää kaksi raitiolinjaa Laajasaloon.
> 
> Yhteyden perusinvestointi on hyödynnettävissä lähes kokonaan siinä vaiheessa, jos metrolinja Helsingin keskustasta Laajasaloon toteutuu. Tällöin Laajasalon raideyhteys olisi osa Helsingin toista metrolinjaa, jolla on myös tärkeä seudullinen merkitys koko raideverkkoa ja seudun pääkeskuksen kehittämistä ajatellen. Siksi valtion tulisi osallistua jo 1. vaiheen rahoitukseen samalla osuudella kuin muihinkin seudullisiin raidehankkeisiin, kuten Raide- Jokeri. Metroyhteytenä osuus Kamppi - Laajasalo maksaisi noin 500 milj. .


Lainaus koskee kslk:n lausuntoa PLJ2007:sta. Valtiota halutaan siis maksumieheksi - mielenkiintoista. Kansainvälisesti ajateltuna tämä ei ole ollenkaan tavaton ajatus, päinvastoin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yleiskaava 2002:n toteuttamissuunnitelman mukaan Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Helsingin Niemen välille avataan maankäytön kehittämisen edellyttämässä aikataulussa 2010-luvun alussa metroon varautuva kiinteä yhteys, joka toimii bussilinjojen tai raitiolinjojen reittinä keskustaan.
> 
> Yleiskaava sisältää täten vision siitä, että maankäyttöä kehitettäessä Laajasalon suunnalla, alueelle luodaan heti hyvä joukkoliikenneyhteys. Kruunuvuorenranta on ensimmäinen kohde. Välivaiheen ratkaisuksi on valittu raitioyhteys, joka tarjoaa keskeisestä osasta Laajasaloa vaihdottoman yhteyden Helsingin keskustaan ja muualta vaihtomahdollisuuden raitiolinjoille.


Tämä lainaus on vuorostaan PLJ 2007:n luonnoksesta, joka on lausuntokierroksella. Laajasalon ratikkaa pidetään tässä koko lailla itsestäänselvyytenä. Toteuttamisakseli on 2008-2015. KSV:n tietojen mukaanhan linjan tulisi olla käytössä 2013.

KSV aikoo vuoden 2007 alkupuolella laatia yleissuunnitelmat Kanavakadun ja Laajasalon katuverkon raitioteille. Mielenkiintoista on nähdä erityisesti, miten raitiotie saadaan istumaan Kanavakadulle ja tutkitaanko erilaisia Katajanokanrannan ja Kanavakadun vaihtoehtoja, kuten yksisuuntaistamisia.

Ilmeisesti on niin, että Kruunuvuoren ratikka ei ole kohdannut vastustusta oikeastaan missään. Sitä tuntuvat kannattavan niin ksv:n virkamiehet kuin poliitikotkin. HKL lausuu asiasta ensimmäistä kertaa Jlk:n esityslistassa 30.11.:




> Laajasalon ja Katajanokan välisen joukkoliikenneyhteyden suunnittelu jatkuu Helsingissä. Toiminnallistaloudellisessa analyysissä, joka valmistuu vuonna 2007, vertaillaan bussiyhteyttä, raitiovaunuyhteyttä ja metroyhteyttä. Raitioyhteyden alustava kustannusarvion on arvioitu olevan noin 110 milj. euroa, mikä sisältää kaksi raitiolinjaa Laajasaloon. Mahdollisen ensimmäisen vaiheen raitiotieyhteyden perusinvestointi on hyödynnettävissä lähes kokonaan siinä vaiheessa, jos metrolinja Helsingin keskustasta Laajasaloon toteutuu. Tällöin ensimmäisessä vaiheessa Laajasalon raitiotieyhteyttä varten tehtävät silta- ja tunnelijärjestelyt olisivat osa Helsingin toista metrolinjaa, jolla on myös tärkeä seudullinen merkitys koko raskaan raideliikenteen verkkoa ajatellen. Siksi valtion tulisi osallistua jo mahdollisen ensimmäisen vaiheen rahoitukseen samalla osuudella kuin muihinkin seudullisiin raidehankkeisiin


Itse hankkeeseen siis tunnutaan suhtautuvan myönteisesti. Saas nähdä johtaako tuo rahan kinuminen valtiolta siihen, että koko hanke kaatuu. Suhtaudun ainakin itse hyvin epäilevästi siihen, tukisiko valtio tällaista selkeästi Helsingin sisäistä hanketta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Suhtaudun ainakin itse hyvin epäilevästi siihen, tukisiko valtio tällaista selkeästi Helsingin sisäistä hanketta.


Vuosaaren metroahan valtio tuki. Kuten muualla täällä foorumissa olen muistuttanut, kerran tiedotusvälineissä LVM:n Tervalaa haastateltaessa tämä lupasi valtion tukevan tarvittaessa mm. Töölön metroa todeten, että se on metro metrojen joukossa eikä sen kummempi asia. Hän viittasi asiassa tietenkin siihen, että Vuosaarikin oli saanut valtiolta tukea. Laajasalossa on tietenkin tilanne siitä erilainen, että raideyhteys olisi ensimmäisessä vaiheessa muuta kuin metro. Toisaalta liikenneministeri Susanna Huovisen lausunnot ihan viime päiviltä noin periaatetasolla voisivat ehkä antaa lisää uudenlaista toivoa siitä, että valtiovalta olisi laajemminkin kiinnostunut tukemaan pääkaupungin ja seudun liikennehankkeita. Tietenkin lähestyvien eduskuntavaalien alla on varmaan hyvä puhua kaikenlaista kaunista...

----------


## 339-DF

Niin. Helsinki onkin tässä ovela. Valtiohan ilmoitti, että länsiraidetta tuetaan vain, jos se on metro. Siis pikaratikka ei kelvannut valtiolle. Saman periaatteen mukaan voisi olettaa, että Laajasalon linjaa tuettaisiin metrona muttei ratikkana.

Siksi Helsinki esittääkin viekkaasti, että valtion pitäisi tukea Laajasaloa, koska se on oikeastaan metro, vaikka sitä ensin ajetaankin raitiovaunuilla. Fiksusti ajateltu  :Wink:  mutta menneekö läpi... Toivon, että menisi.

----------


## vristo

Huomenna, tiistaina 12.12. 2006, keskustellaan Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa mm. Laajasaalon joukkoliikenneratkaisusta (esityslista).

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Mä en ole paljoa seurannut näitä rakennetaan-ei rakenneta viestiketjuja, mut nyt kun ajattelee niin olis aika täysin jalkaanmenevää saada kuvattua kahden eri metrolinjan junat samaan aikaan silloilla samaan tahi eri suuntiin menossa. Ja varsinkin jotain M100:sta Laajasalon sillalla...  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja varsinkin jotain M100:sta Laajasalon sillalla...


Se vaan ei taida onnistua...  :Sad:  Ainakin tällä hetkellä suunnitelma on sellainen, että jos/kun ratikka muutetaan aikanaan metroksi niin siltaosuus korvataan samanlaisella elementtitunnelilla kuin Hylkysaaren ja Laajasalon välinen osuus eli se olisi sitten kokonaan tunnelimetroa. Mutta toisaalta, sitähän ei tiedä millainen se suunnitelma on sitten ehkä 30 vuoden päästä, jos sinne vaikka oikeasti jäisikin metrosilta.

----------


## ultrix

> Se vaan ei taida onnistua...  Ainakin tällä hetkellä suunnitelma on sellainen, että jos/kun ratikka muutetaan aikanaan metroksi niin siltaosuus korvataan samanlaisella elementtitunnelilla kuin Hylkysaaren ja Laajasalon välinen osuus eli se olisi sitten kokonaan tunnelimetroa. Mutta toisaalta, sitähän ei tiedä millainen se suunnitelma on sitten ehkä 30 vuoden päästä, jos sinne vaikka oikeasti jäisikin metrosilta.


Sitä paitsi M100 taitaa olla Laajasalon metron aikaan sukupuuttoon kuollut kalustolaji.  :Sad:  Mutta onhan sekin jo jalkaanmenevää, kun välipala-NrII kiitää meren yllä! Ja voihan Stadin Ratikoitten #339 tulla myös vierailemaan Laajasalossa, tai Ludde...  :Wink:

----------


## jpe

Onko se nyt sitten jo kiveen hakattu, ettei sitä siltaa tule? En henkilökohtaisesti kykene sulattamaan ajatusta tuosta betonitunnelista. Ajatteli sitten miten hyvänsä, niin ideassa ei vaan ole päätä eikä häntää. Joka tapauksessahan metro - jos ikinä edes tulee - kulkisi paljon syvemmällä, kovemmassa maaperässä.

Kun täällä on Länsimetroprojektin yhteyttä kivimurskan ja louhintateollisuuden tarpeisiin jo arvailtukin, niin uskallan pohtia ääneen josko tuon tunneliprojektinkin taustalla onkin ihan muut motiivit, kuin miellyttävän joukko- ja kevyen liikenteen järjestäminen kaupunkilaisille. Mitäpä jos esimerkiksi tunnelin elementeistä onkin tullut niin houkutteleva tarjous, että kaupunkilaisetkin saa tunkea meren syvyyksiin? Siltahan on laskettu jopa tunnelia halvemmaksi.

Kaikista hämärintä on se, kuinka tämä päätys tunnuttiin tehtävän kaikessa hiljaisuudessa. Kovin monen mielipidettä ei kysytty, eikä siltaväelle ole kai hirveästi annettu mahdollisuuksia väittää vastaan. "Maiseman suojelu" on kaikessa subjektiivisuudessaan erittäin hatara perustelu. Ei ole syytä rankaista kaupunkilaisia siitä, että joltain puuttuu mielikuvitus ja kyky ajatella että sellainenkin, jota ei vielä ole olemassa, ja jota hän näin ollen ei itse voi silmillään nähdä, voi olla kaunista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaikista hämärintä on se, kuinka tämä päätys tunnuttiin tehtävän kaikessa hiljaisuudessa. Kovin monen mielipidettä ei kysytty, eikä siltaväelle ole kai hirveästi annettu mahdollisuuksia väittää vastaan.


Suomen lainsäädännön mukaan tällaista päätöstä ei voi tehdä ilman julkista kuulemista. Eikä sellaista ole ollut Laajasalon joukkoliikenneyhteyden ratkaisemisesta.

Tähän asti asiaa on valmisteltu. KSV:n arkkitehdit eivät halunneet siltaa, joten KSV:n liikenneinsinöörit joutuivat keksimään toteuttamiskelpoisen tunneliratkaisun. Jos edetään kuten pitää, seuraavaksi on tehtävä näiden kahden ratkaisun välillä päätös, jossa on kuultava myös kaupunkilaisten mielipide. Ja jotta sen voi kuulla, molemmista vaihtoehdoista on kerrottava kaupunkilaisille.

Toivon että tämä osallistumis- ja arviointiprosessi hoidetaan kunnolla. Valitettavasti esimerkkejä on siitäkin, että valmistelua ja päätöksentekoa ei hoideta kunnolla. Silloin annetaan tietenkin valittajille kaikki aseet käsiin.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Olen samaa mieltä jpe:n kanssa siitä, että Laajasalon vaihtoehdoista ei todellakaan ole käyty riittävästi keskustelua julkisuudessa. Mutta tilanne ei käsittääkseni ole kuitenkaan ihan noin salamyhkäinen. Olen seurannut asiaa aika tiiviisti ksv:n kautta ja vetänyt seuraavia johtopäätöksiä:

Silta (henk. koht. suosikkini) on joidenkin päättäjien epäsuosiossa siksi, että se ei sopisi kaupunkikuvaan. Minusta perustelu on naurettava varsinkin kun emme tiedä miltä se silta näyttäisi. Lautakunta saatiin kuitenkin päättämään jo kerran, että siltaa ei tehdä. Lautakunta voi toki päättää uudelleen, mutta en usko.

Metrouskovaiset joutuivat Laajasalon kanssa tosi ongelmiin. Toisaalta heidän oli pakko myöntää, että Laajasalon metrolinja vaatii Santahaminan asuttamisen (mieluiten se 100 000 asuasta) ollakseen järkevä hanke. Puolustusvoimat ei luovu Santahaminasta, tai ainakaan mitään sellaista ei ole näköpiirissä. Ja vaikka luopuisi, niin metroa ei saa sillalle eikä tunneliinkaan. Ns. "betonipuolue" tietenkin haluaisi sen kalliotunnelin, enkä ihmettelisi, vaikka he olisivatkin lobanneet siltaa vastaan. Se ei vaan tällä kertaa auttanut. On osoittautunut että lukuisten ruhjeiden vuoksi kalliotunnelin louhiminen on käytännössä mahdotonta. Myös metron fanaattisimmat puolestapuhujat, jotka esittelevät HS:ssä milloin mitäkin metrolinjastoja, ovat jättäneet Laajasalon niistä linjastospageteista ihan suosiolla pois.

Ksv:ssä tämä uusi malli, elementeistä koottava kaukalotunneli, tuli esille vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun näytti siltä, että koko kiinteä yhteys jää puuttumaan. Lautakunta kielsi sillan, tunneli oli mahdoton ja kuitenkin yleiskaava vaati kiinteän yhteyden. Virkamiehet sitten löysivät tämän uuden vaihtoehdon, jota ainakin itse pidän erinomaisena vaihtoehtona, vaikka siltaa kaipaankin. Mutta itse koen, että jos nyt asettuu elementtitunnelia vastaan, niin asettuu koko projektia vastaan. Tämä on onnistunut kompromissi.

Raitiovaunun kapasiteetti riittää Laajasalolle oikein hyvin, ja riittää myös Santahaminalle, jos sinne joskus muutama kymmenentuhatta asukasta tulee. Kuitenkin on mielestäni järkevää varautua myös metroon. On totta, että tunnelista tulee nyt liian suuri ratikan tarpeisiin, ja siksi jonkin verran kalliimpi, mutta kaukonäköisenä siitä kannattaa kuitenkin maksaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Sen verran selvennykseksi kaupungin päätöksentekoprosessista, että Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta ei tee kaupungin päätöksiä, vaan tässä tapauksessa valtuusto.

Lautakunta halusi lopettaa sillan tutkimisen Kruunuvuorenrannan asemakaavan suunnittelun kannalta. Eli asemakaavan suunnittelussa ei tarvitsisi ottaa huomioon siltaa pitkin tulevaa raideliikennettä. Kaavoittajat ja lautakunnan enemmistö luulivat tämän merkitsevän sitä, ettei joukkoliikennettä tarvitse ottaa koko asemakavassa huomioon. Sillä jos metro joskus tulisi, sen maanalainen asema ei vakuta maanpäälliseen asemakaavaan. Näin siis Kruunuvuorenrantaa päästiin suunnittelemaan tavallisen auton käyttöön perustuvana lähiönä.

Tämä päätös on jo nyt käytännössä pyörrettävä, koska maanpäällinen raideliikenne saadaan Kruunuvuorenrantaan kuitenkin. Itse asemakaavan kannalta on loppujen lopuksi sama, tuleeko se tunnelissa vai sillalla. Näin ollen valinta sillan tai tunnelin välillä ei liity varsinaisesti kaavoitukseen.

Sillan ja tunnelin hintaero on nyt luokkaa 40 miljoonaa euroa. Kyse ei ole pikkujutusta kaupungin taloudenkaan kannalta. Eli ei niin pienestä asiasta, ettei sen kanssa olisi noudatettava SOVA-lakia ja valintavaihtoehdot siten asetettava julkisesti arvioitavaksi.

Se, että vaatii noudatettavaksi Suomen lakia ei ole hanketta vastaan, vaan nimenomaan raideyhteyden puolesta. Suurin uhka minusta on edelleen se, että ensin silta teilattiin maisemaperusteilla ja seuraavaksi tunneli teilataan hintaperusteilla. Esimerkiksi vertaamalla sitä paljon halvempaan siltaan. Ja lopputuloksena on autolähiö ja sadan miljoonan euron henkilöautoliikenteen järjestelyt Hertoniemessä ja Laajasalossa.

Varsinainen ongelmahan on siinä, että laajasalolaiset eivät itse tiedä mitä suora joukkoliikenneyhteys on ja mitä se merkitsee. Laajasalossa on yhteydelle ylipäätään vastustusta sillä perusteella, että sen uskotaan lisäävän uusien asukkaiden määrää jota Laajasalossa vastustsetaan. Sen sijaan sitä ei ymmärretä, mitä pienenkin asukasmäärän autoliikenne vaikuttaa, jos autoilulle ei ole mitään todellista vaihtoehtoa.

Antero

----------


## jpe

> Mutta itse koen, että jos nyt asettuu elementtitunnelia vastaan, niin asettuu koko projektia vastaan.


Täysin realistisesti ajatellen saattaa tietysti olla noinkin - joko tunneliratikka tai sitten pelkät autot. 

En kuitenkaan kykene näkemään KSL:ää niin korkeana auktoriteettina, että tyytyisin heidän täysin subjektiivisn perustein tehtyyn päätökseensä, joka ainakin tähän mennessä on kohdannut hyvin vähän julkista kritiikkiä. Onneksi sentään Jarmo Huhtanen on Hesarissa kritisoinut tunnelia melko mojovasti, mutta tuo ei taida vielä riittää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Täysin realistisesti ajatellen saattaa tietysti olla noinkin - joko tunneliratikka tai sitten pelkät autot. 
> 
> En kuitenkaan kykene näkemään KSL:ää niin korkeana auktoriteettina, että tyytyisin heidän täysin subjektiivisn perustein tehtyyn päätökseensä...


KS-lautakuntaa on pidetty korkeana auktoriteettina mm. tilastoihin nojautuen perustellen, etteivät lautakunnan päätökset ole muuttuneet kaupunginhallituksessa tai valtuustossa. Mutta pidän tärkeämpänä kaupunkisuunnitteluun ja liikenteeseen liittyviä periaatteita kuin tilastojen kunnioittamista.

Oleellinen kysymys on kuten Jpe:kin minusta tarkoittaa, tehdäänkö taas autolähiö vai sellaista kaupunkia, jota muualla on vaikea tarjota ja joka on vaihtoehto tavanomaiselle lähiörakentamiselle. Valtuusto on yleiskaavaan halunnut joukkoliikenneyhteyden juuri siitä syystä, että tehdään jotain houkuttelevampaa kuin tähän asti. Yleiskaavan selostuksessa on sanottu, että joukkoliikenneyhteys tehdään saman tien kun aluetta ryhdytään rakentamaan.

Yleiskaava on lautakunnalle ja virastolle sekä sen kaavoittajille ohje, jota tulee noudattaa. Myös silloin, kun itse ei tykkää siitä, mitä yleiskaavassa sanotaan. Kaupunkilaisilla on oikeus vaatia yleiskaavan noudattamista, eikä tarvitse hyväksyä yleiskaavasta poikkeamista siksi, että lautakunnan äänestyksessä niin halutaankin.

Itse näen asetelman nimenomaan niin, että haetaan vain syytä jättää joukkoliikenneyhteys tekemättä. Sillan kanssa syyksi sanottiin maisema, joka on makuasia eikä mikään syy. Tunnelin rakentamatta jättämisen syy oli korkea hinta ja sen lisäksi tekniset vaikeudet. Betoniputkitunnelilla nämä syyt on ratkaistu, joten esteitä joukkoliikenneyhteyden tekemiselle ei olekaan. Vaan on 2 vaihtoehtoa, joko silta hintan 60 miljoonaa tai tunneli hintaan 110 miljoonaa.

Minulla on sellainen käsitys, että sillan vastustajat vastustivat nimenomaan joukkoliikenneyhteyttä. Poliittisesti ei ole kuitenkaan viisasta vastustaa joukkoliikennettä, joten tarvittiin jokin muu selitys, tässä tapauksessa maisema. Toivon, että Kruunuvuoren kaavoituksen tullessa lautakuntaan uudelleen ensi vuoden alussa, voidaan keskustella asiallisesti. Painostakaa omia edustajianne valtuustossa ja lautakunnassa, että näin tapahtuu.

Antero

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Sitä paitsi M100 taitaa olla Laajasalon metron aikaan sukupuuttoon kuollut kalustolaji.  Mutta onhan sekin jo jalkaanmenevää, kun välipala-NrII kiitää meren yllä! Ja voihan Stadin Ratikoitten #339 tulla myös vierailemaan Laajasalossa, tai Ludde...


No siinä missä M100:t ovat sukupuuttoon kuolleita niin todennäköisesti Nr:t ovat myös. En nyt tähän hätään muista valmistusvuosia yksilöittäin mutta 70-80-lukujen taitteesehan ne kaikki suurinpiirtein menee. Ja kumpiakin on rempattu/rempataan viime aikoina.

----------


## 339-DF

Nr I:t ovat vuosilta 1973-1975. Vanhimmat ovat nyt siis 33-vuotaita. Huomattakoon, että VTS-vaunut poistettiin aktiiviliikenteestä 31-32-vuotiaina.

Luulenpa kuitenkin, että Nr I:llä on vielä edessään aika pitkä tulevaisuus. Enpä ihmettelisi, vaikka ne kulkisivat vielä silloinkin, kun Variot siirtyvät raiteitten taivaaseen... Kruunuvuoren radan pitäisi olla valmis 2013, ja vaikka se viivästyisi viidelläkin vuodella, niin kyllä sinne Nr I:llä pääsee, edellyttäen tietysti että niitä satutaan käyttämään Laajasalon linjoilla. Mutta uskon, että ne ovat liikenteessä vielä 2020-luvulla.

----------


## Albert

> Luulenpa kuitenkin, että Nr I:llä on vielä edessään aika pitkä tulevaisuus.


HKL-Raitioliikenteen omilla nettisivuilla kerrotaan vaunuista 31-70, että:
_Vaunuille on tehty vuodesta 2005 alkaen laajamittaista peruskorjausta, jossa vaunujen tekniikkaa ja sisustusta modernisoidaan sekä koko teräskori hiekkapuhalletaan ja pintakäsitellään uudenveroiseksi._
Tuskin tällaiseen ryhdytään muuten kuin vaunujen käyttöiän pidentämiseksi ja enemmän kuin muutamalla vuodella?

----------


## ultrix

> No siinä missä M100:t ovat sukupuuttoon kuolleita niin todennäköisesti Nr:t ovat myös. En nyt tähän hätään muista valmistusvuosia yksilöittäin mutta 70-80-lukujen taitteesehan ne kaikki suurinpiirtein menee. Ja kumpiakin on rempattu/rempataan viime aikoina.


Kuten toisessa vastauksessa sanottiin, Kruunuvuoren rata on todennäköisesti jo kymmenen vuoden päästä vähintäänkin tekeillä ellei valmis. Metroradaksi muuttaminen taas on ajankohtaista aikaisintaan 2030-luvulla, todennäköisesti paljon myöhemmin jos koskaan.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Kuten toisessa vastauksessa sanottiin, Kruunuvuoren rata on todennäköisesti jo kymmenen vuoden päästä vähintäänkin tekeillä ellei valmis. Metroradaksi muuttaminen taas on ajankohtaista aikaisintaan 2030-luvulla, todennäköisesti paljon myöhemmin jos koskaan.


Sen näkee sitten kun päättävät asiasta lopullisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sen näkee sitten kun päättävät asiasta lopullisesti.


Niinpä. Ja sitähän ei taas tiedä että mikä päätös sieltä oikein tulee...

Kslk ja jlk ovat tavallaan ottaneet kantaa raideyhteyden puolesta omissa PLJ-lausunnoissaan, jotka olivat hankkeelle myönteisiä ja penäsivät siihen valtion rahaa.

Kslk ottaa asiaan selkeästi kantaa ensi kevään, kun Kruunuvuorenrannan osayleiskaava tulee toistamiseen lautakunnan käsittelyyn. Viimeksihän se palautettiin ja osasyynä oli juuri riittämättömät ja puuttellisesti suunnitellut joukkoliikennepalvelut (joukkoliikenne perustui vain liityntäbussiin).

Käsittääkseni perustamispäätös (valtuusto tekee) olisi tarkoitus saada suht pian (2007/2008) jotta aikaa suunnittelulle ja rakentamiselle jää riittävästi.

Elämme toivossa!

----------


## 339-DF

Laajasalon ratikka etenee. Tammikuun aikana järjestetään Laajasalon joukkoliikennettä ja Kruunuvuorenrannan osayleiskaavaa koskeva yleisötilaisuus KSV:llä. Tuonne http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Kaupunk...o/Tilaisuudet/ tulee tarkat tiedot aikanaan.

Tilaisuuteen mennessä on olemassa valmiina suunnitelmat linjastoista vuoroväleineen ja liikennöintikustannuksineen. Vertailussa ovat liityntäbussien kehittäminen, suorat bussit, suorat ratikat ja lopputilanteen metro.

----------


## vristo

Täytyy toivoa, että kaikki menee hyvin ja että saadaan sujuva/kunnollinen joukkoliikenneyhteys keskustan ja Laajasalon välille.

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk:n esityslistassa 18.1. on seuraava teksti:




> Laajasalon suunnan raideyhteyden 1. vaiheen, raitioyhteyden, suunnittelua jatketaan tavoitteena sen toteuttaminen yleiskaava 2002 toteuttamissuunnitelman mukaisesti 2010-luvun alussa.


Samassa esityslistassa, jossa tuomitaan idea köysiradasta (valtuustoaloite), todetaan edelleen:




> Vahvistetussa Yleiskaava 2002:ssa on varauduttu metrolinjaan Pasilasta keskustan kautta Laajasaloon. Metron toteutuminen on kuitenkin sidoksissa Santahaminan tulevaan maankäyttöön.
> 
> Kevään 2007 aikana valmistuu liikennelaitoksen ja kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston yhteistyössä Laajasalon joukkoliikennevaihtoehtojen toiminnallistaloudellinen vertailu, jossa arvioidaan erilaisia bussi-, raitiovaunu- ja metrovaihtoehtoja.


Tämän voinee tulkita siten, että bussitunnelivaihtoehto on lähinnä teoreettinen tarkastelu, ja tunneliin tulisi nimenomaan ratikka (toistaiseksi).

----------


## vristo

Tässä on tosiaan nyt tuhannen taalan paikka rakentaa Helsinkiin "esimetro" eli raitiotiepohjainen kaupunkirata. Huolellisella suunnittelulla, sopivalla esim. ulkomaisella asiantuntija-avustuksella ryhditettynä ja ennenkaikkea äärimmaisen tarkalla poliittisella pelillä voidaan saada aikaan toimiva joukkoliikenneväylä Laajasaloon. Jos homma toimii sitten mallikkaasti, niin siinähan on sitten mahdollisuus todeta, että tällainen systeemihan toimii. Ja jatkossa sitten nähdään enemmän Helsingin metron muuttavan muotoaan. Kaikki on mielestäni nyt mahdollista ja auki tulevaisuuteen. Näin kävi aikanaan mm. minun mallkaupungissani eli Kölnissa. Sielläkin toimet tähtäsivät alkujaan raskasmetroon kun kaupunkirataa alettiin rakentaa. Asemat ja tunnelit mitoitettiin niin, että niillä olisi voitu ajaa virtakiskovirroitteisella Stadtbahn "A"-tyyppisellä vaunulla. Ko. vaunua ei kuitenkaan koskaan rakennettu, vaan sen sijaan saman tyyppinen, mutta kattovirroittimella varustettu Stadtbahn "B". Ko. vaunu täyttää kaikki kriteerit metrovaunusta, mutta on kuitenkin tarvittaessa tavallinen katuratikka. Loppu onkin pelkkää historiaa.

Tuo köysirata on kylla aivan huuhaa-idea. Täytyy tosiaankin olla varovainen, ketä äänestää. Huh!

----------


## teme

> Tässä on tosiaan nyt tuhannen taalan paikka rakentaa Helsinkiin "esimetro" eli raitiotiepohjainen kaupunkirata. Huolellisella suunnittelulla, sopivalla esim. ulkomaisella asiantuntija-avustuksella ryhditettynä ja ennenkaikkea äärimmaisen tarkalla poliittisella pelillä voidaan saada aikaan toimiva joukkoliikenneväylä Laajasaloon.


Riippuu siitä mitä Santahaminalle tapahtuu. Sen saaminen puolustusvoimilta pois on mahdollista, ja toivottavaa noin yleensä, varuskunnan pitäminen alueelle jonka maanarvo on jotain puolen ja yhden miljardin euron välillä herättänee kysymyksia jo Valtiovarainministeriössäkin. Jos näin käy, asukkaita tulee Santahaminaan yli 50 000, siihen päälle Kruunuvuori (20-30 000) ja Laajasalon nykyiset asukkaat niin meillä on 100 000 asukkaan kaupunginosa. Joku viisaampi saa kertoa onko tällaisen massan liikennöinti ratikkakiskoja mytöen Katajanokan läpi edes teoriassa mahdollista, mutta äkkiseltään tuntuu että sellainen ratikkaralli ei ole toivottavaa. 

Toisaalta jos Santahamina jää maan kalleimmaksi marssikentäksi, niin sitten raskasraiteessa ei ole mitään järkeä. Näin ollen looginen ratkaisu on raitiovaunulinja ja metro tai muu raskasraide myöhemmin. Ratikka joka tapauksessa jäisi ainakin alueen sisäiseen liikenteeseen.

Olennaisempi kysymys on tehdäänkö silta vai ei, ja nimenomaan kevyeen liikenteen kannalta. Toisaalta silta olisi hieno reitti jota kautta pääsee Keskustan lisäksi myös Korkeasaareen ja edelleen Kulosaareen. Toisaalta Itäväylää aikoinaan säännölisesti polkeena voin raportoida, että säännöllinen ja kova tuuli ajoittain vaakasateella terästettynä pistää arvostamaan kävelytunneliakin, semminkin kun se on suorempi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> (...)niin meillä on 100 000 asukkaan kaupunginosa. Joku viisaampi saa kertoa onko tällaisen massan liikennöinti ratikkakiskoja mytöen Katajanokan läpi edes teoriassa mahdollista.


Helsingin olosuhteissa 100 000 asukasta tarkoittaa noin 1 matka / asukas / päivä joukkoliikenteellä eli 100 000 matkaa. Ruuhkatunnin osuuden ollessa 12% ruuhka-aikaan matkustaa 12 000 matkustajaa. 2 x 250 matkustajan ratikoilla (500 henkilöä/juna) tarvitaan 24 vuoroa / h eli 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli.

Eli: onnistuu.

Toki tämä on syytä ohjata mieluummin rannan kautta kuin Katajanokan asuntoalueiden kautta.

Osa matkoista jää saarille tai suuntautuu Herttoniemen ja Itäkeskuksen suuntiin (varsinkin koulumatkat ja päivittäistavaran ostosmatkat). Kuitenkin pitäisin 1 / matka / asukas / päivä keskustaan aika realistisena.

Ylläolevin arvoin yhden raitiotieradan maksimi palvelualue on muuten n. 250 000 asukasta (minuutin vuoroväli, 500 matkustajan junat, 30 000 matkaa / huipputunti).

----------


## teme

> Helsingin olosuhteissa 100 000 asukasta tarkoittaa noin 1 matka / asukas / päivä joukkoliikenteellä eli 100 000 matkaa. Ruuhkatunnin osuuden ollessa 12% ruuhka-aikaan matkustaa 12 000 matkustajaa. 2 x 250 matkustajan ratikoilla (500 henkilöä/juna) tarvitaan 24 vuoroa / h eli 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli.


Kiitoksia vastauksesta, tuo huipputunti on mielestäni sitä luokkaa mihin tulee varautua, yksi pieni osapiikki on myös matkustajalautan saapuminen satamaan. Sen lisäksi, että Santahaminan rakentaminen vahvasti joukkoliikenteen varaan on muutenkin toivottavaa, laajan autoliikenteen järjestäminen ylipäänsä on mm. Laajasalontien kapasiteetin takia hyvin vaikaa (joku valopää varmaan ehdottaa jotain tyylin kuusikaistainen tunneli Itäväylälle, mutta tämä kaatunee viimeistään kustannuksiin...) Eli matkustajia riittänee.

Vaikka se olisi rannan kautta vedetty rata niin kyllä tuommoinen juna minuutissa maksimissaan viittaa mielestäni tunneliratkaisuun Rautatieasemalle. Ja mitä niille junille sitten tapahtuu kun ne saapuvat Kauppatorille, käännetään ympäri vai jatkavat ratikkalinjoja, eli kuinka paljon nuo Keskustan raiteet vetävät? Askarruttaa myös kustannukset, eli olisiko tuollaisilla matkustajamäärillä metro kuitenkin halvempi?  

Tietenkin jos Santahaminan lisäksi vapautuisi myös Vallisaari - Kuninkaansaari niin jonkinlainen (pitkälti tunnelissa kulkeva) yhteys Suomenlinnan kautta edelleen Eiraan voisi olla mahdollinen? Lautoillakin voisi olla joku rooli.

----------


## 339-DF

Laajasalon ja tulevan Kruunuvuorenrannan yhdistämiseksi Helsingin kantakaupunkiin suunnitellaan sillan ja tunnelin yhdistelmää. Yhteyttä voisivat käyttää raitiovaunut tai linja-autot sekä tulevaisuudessa mahdollisesti rakennettava metro.

Luonnoksia joukkoliikenneyhteydeksi ja Kruunuvuorenrannan osayleiskaavaksi esitellään yleisötilaisuudessa tiistaina 23.1. klo 18-20 kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston auditoriossa, Kansakoulukatu 3.

Kaavan valmistelusta vastaa projektipäällikkö Riitta Jalkanen, puh. 169 4327 ja joukkoliikenneyhteyden suunnittelusta toimistopäällikkö Paavo Vuonokari, puh. 169 3508.

----------


## 339-DF

> TIEDOTE 5/2007
> Joukkoliikenneyhteys kantakaupungista Kruunuvuorenrantaan
> 
> Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa suunnitellaan Laajasalon ja tulevan Kruunuvuorenrannan yhdistämistä Helsingin kantakaupunkiin avattavalla läppäsillalla ja tunnelilla. Näin Laajasalo olisi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille vastaavan etäisyyden päässä keskustasta kuin Lauttasaari ja Kulosaari ovat.
> 
> *Suunnittelun tässä vaiheessa tutkittavia linjausvaihtoehtoja on kaksi. Ensimmäinen vaihtoehto kulkisi Katajanokalta avattavaa läppäsiltaa pitkin Hylkysaareen ja sukeltaisi sieltä meren pohjaan asennettavaan betonielementtitunneliin, joka nousisi maan pinnalle nykyisen öljysataman paikkeilla. Toinen vaihtoehto kulkisi Liisankadulta Tervasaareen, sieltä avattavalla läppäsillalla Sompasaareen josta kiinteää siltaa pitkin Korkeasaaren rantaan. Korkeasaaressa yhteys menisi tunneliin ja jatkaisi sitä pitkin meren alitse Kruunuvuorenrantaan.*
> 
> Katajanokan kautta kulkevassa vaihtoehdossa ajaisi kolme raitiolinjaa: yksi ajaisi rakennettavalle Kruunuvuorenrannan alueelle, toinen jatkaisi Yliskylään saakka ja kolmas Reiherintien ja Laajasalontien risteykseen. Sompasaaren kautta kulkevalla reitillä liikennöisi edellisten lisäksi oma linja keskustasta Sompasaareen. Molemmat vaihtoehdot mahdollistavat ratikkayhteyden Korkeasaareen.
> 
> ...

----------


## vristo

Ihan lupaavasti edistyy näköjään. Tässä vielä havainnekuvia(Kuvat: © Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto).

----------


## teme

> Ihan lupaavasti edistyy näköjään. Tässä vielä havainnekuvia(Kuvat: © Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto).


Tuo Pohjoinen reitti on aika nokkela, saataisiin Liisankadulle koko matkalle ratikka ja Kalasatamasta myös yhteys. Katajanokalle nuo raitiovaunut ei tuo oikeastaan mitään parannusta. Toisaalta matka-aika keskustaan on pitempi.

Onko ihan mahdoton ajatus tehdä kummatkin, eli eihän tuohon pohjoiseen vaihtoehtoon tarvitse lisätä kuin Hylkysaaren silta niin meillä on kombi?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Onko ihan mahdoton ajatus tehdä kummatkin, eli eihän tuohon pohjoiseen vaihtoehtoon tarvitse lisätä kuin Hylkysaaren silta niin meillä on kombi?


Jos korvattaisiin tuo tarpeeton tunneli sillalla, säästyisi niin monta miljoonaa, että molemmat vaihtoehdot voitaisiin toteuttaa.

Harmi, että noista havainnekuvista puuttuu näkymä tunnelista ilta-yhdentoista aikaan. Sitä pitkin olisi mukava kävellä kotiin raskaan iltatyövuoron jälkeen.

----------


## teme

> Jos korvattaisiin tuo tarpeeton tunneli sillalla, säästyisi niin monta miljoonaa, että molemmat vaihtoehdot voitaisiin toteuttaa.


Juu. Siitä Pohjois-tunnelista, en ole hetkeen käynyt Korkeasaaressa, mutta onko sen ali pakko mennä tunnelissa? Vai onko tässä ongelma se että ratikkamatkustajat näkee maksutta elukoita? Olisihan se hienoa katsella työmatkallaan paviaaneja.

----------


## ultrix

> Olisihan se hienoa katsella työmatkallaan paviaaneja.


Eiköhän niitä näe vaunun sisällä aivan tarpeeksi, ja jos Kruunuvuoren ratikka on paviaaneille liian hienostunut paikka niin ainakin metrossa niitä näkee jo nyt päivittäin!  :Laughing:

----------


## jhaarni

> Ihan lupaavasti edistyy näköjään. Tässä vielä havainnekuvia(Kuvat: © Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto).


Vau. Ratikalla eläintarhaan (sellaiseen jossa on myös eläimiä!  :Wink:  ). Aika mielenkiintoinen linjaus. Mistäs tuo yhtäkkiä keksittiin?

Ja ai että mä tykkään noista havainnekuvista! Purjevene iloisesti kelluskelemassa kahden kävelysillan välissä.. 

- Janne

----------


## teme

Tutkittuani Korkeasaareen karttaa, täytyy valitettavasti todeta että Paviaanit ei oikein sovi minkään reitin varrelle. Jos ratikkalinja kulkisi tuota saaren keskeltä idästä länteen kulkevaa katua myötäillen niin oikealla puolella Laajasaloon päin ajattaessa (eli etelässä) olisi mm. kanit, pikkupanda ja kameleita. Vasemmalla taas vaikka Haikarat ja Kenguru. Jos taas reitti kulkisi etelään rantaa myötäillen niin näkyisi hylkeitä, karhuja, peuroja... Kts. http://www.korkeasaari.fi/suomi/sub/kartta.html

Tää olisi ihan oikeasti hieno!

----------


## vristo

Tässäkö uusi raidekulkuväline (Alstom Regio Citadis) Laajasaloon, joka täyttää täysin metron vaatimukset.

Tai katsokaapa Ateenan uutta pikaratikka. Olisi kyllä melkoisen tyylikästä, jos Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Laajasalon raideliikenteen saisi järjestettyä edes jotenkin tuohon malliin.

----------


## jhaarni

> Tässäkö uusi raidekulkuväline (Alstom Regio Citadis) Laajasaloon, joka täyttää täysin metron vaatimukset.
> 
> Tai katsokaapa Ateenan uutta pikaratikka. Olisi kyllä melkoisen tyylikästä, jos Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Laajasalon raideliikenteen saisi järjestettyä edes jotenkin tuohon malliin.


Ahh.. ihan noin esteettisesti tuo ensimmäinen miellyttää enemmän. Mutta kyllä silmä lepää tuollaisessa ruohopohjaisessa radassa.

Ja eikun ostoksille!  :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

Tässä mielestäni Bombardierin vastaus uudelle kalustolle, joita hankitaan Laajasalon ja Kruunuvuoren ratoja varten. Kuvan mukaisia Flexity Swift-malleja toimitetaan Metro do Portolle Portugaliin.

----------


## teme

> Tässä mielestäni Bombardierin vastaus uudelle kalustolle, joita hankitaan Laajasalon ja Kruunuvuoren ratoja varten. Kuvan mukaisia Flexity Swift-malleja toimitetaan Metro do Portolle Portugaliin.


Semmoinen pieni liikennetekninen yksityiskohta tulee mieleen, että onko tuo lähes 40 metrinen ratikka yhtäaikaa sekä Mariankadun ja Aleksentarinkadun, että Mariankadun ja Pohjois-Esplanaadin risteyksessä? No, valoilla tuon kai voi hoitaa...

----------


## vristo

> Semmoinen pieni liikennetekninen yksityiskohta tulee mieleen, että onko tuo lähes 40 metrinen ratikka yhtäaikaa sekä Mariankadun ja Aleksentarinkadun, että Mariankadun ja Pohjois-Esplanaadin risteyksessä? No, valoilla tuon kai voi hoitaa...


Käys katsomassa kuinka 43-metriset Combinot tai kahden GT8-100D-vaunun yhdistelmät kulkevat helposti vaikkapa Baselissa, Freiburgissa tai Karlsruhessa. Siis vilkkaassa keskustassa. No problem. Eikä kelpaa, että "mutku Helsinki...". Asiat voidaan ajatella uudella tavalla ja niitä voi myos kehittää.

Mielestäni tavoitteena tulee olla, että ratikat eivät tulevaisuudessa joudu pysahtymään muuta kuin pysäkeillään. Valot pysäyttävät sitten muun liikenteen, ei raitiovaunua. Tai sitten 90-luvun Kanjo-suunnitelman mukainen C-rata tunneliin. Mutta kaikenkaikkiaan nyt voisi olla muutoksen aika Helsingissäkin: hidas ja vanhanaikainen katuratikka muuttuu moderniksi ja nykyaikaiseksi kaupunkiradaksi. Se on tavoitteeni. Laajasalon uusi rata on hyva alku tuolle uudella ajalle.

----------


## 339-DF

Nykyistä suurikapasiteettisemmat vaunut tulisivat kyllä tarpeeseen meillä, esimerkiksi parisataapaikkaisilla vaunuilla saataisiin linjoille 4 ja 10 6-7 min vuoroväli ja 1/3 ruuhka-ajan kustannuksista pois palvelutason kärsimättä.

Jos sitten ajatellaan Laajasaloa, niin nyt kun sinne on suunniteltu kolmihaarainen rata - mikä on matkustajapalvelun kannalta erinomainen asia, sillä käytännössä kaikki kerrostaloalueet palvellaan suoralla keskustaratikalla - niin noista haaroista tulee sen verran ohuet, että suurista vaunuista ei enää olekaan hyötyä; vuorovälin saneleekin palvelutasovaatimus eikä vaunukoko. Nykyisenkokoisilla vaunuilla pärjätään Laajasalon haaroilla mainiosti. Isommat vaunut merkitsisivät liian pitkiä vuorovälejä, mistä palvelutaso kärsisi.

----------


## vristo

Minusta 10 minuuttia on varsin sopiva vuoroväli (tuo noin 3 mimuutin vuoroväin runko-osuudelle) noilla haaroilla, kun kuitenkin kolme linjaa on Laajasaloon ja Kruunuvuorenrantaan tulossa, kapasiteettia säädellään sitten yksikkökoolla.  Ja pysäkit sitten mallin tämä.



> Liian pienten vaunujen käyttö runkolinjalla johtaa tilanteeseen, jossa matkustajamäärien lisääntyminen voidaan hallita vain lisävaunuilla ruuhka-aikaan. Nämä lisävaunut lisäävät pääoma- ja henkilöstökustannuksia enemmän kuin lipputuloja. Liian suuri vuorotiheys yhdistettynä puutteellisiin etuisuuksiin johtaa vaunujen "sumppuuntumiseen", jolloin vaunut hidastavat toisiaan linjalla. Sumppuuntumisessa myöhemmin lähtenyt vuoro saavuttaa edellisen, koska edellisellä menee pitkä aika pysäkillä kerätessään matkustajia, kun myöhemmin lähteneellä vuorolla ei ole matkustajia kerättävänä.
> 
> Oikea ratkaisu:
> Liikennöintisopimukset on sovittava niin, että linjalle voidaan ottaa käyttöön suuremmat vaunut aina kun tarvitaan. Kun kapasiteettitarve ylittää teli- tai nivelbussien kapasiteetin, on voitava rakentaa linjalle kapasiteettitarvetta vastaava raideliikenne.

----------


## late-

> Jos sitten ajatellaan Laajasaloa, niin nyt kun sinne on suunniteltu kolmihaarainen rata - mikä on matkustajapalvelun kannalta erinomainen asia, sillä käytännössä kaikki kerrostaloalueet palvellaan suoralla keskustaratikalla - niin noista haaroista tulee sen verran ohuet, että suurista vaunuista ei enää olekaan hyötyä


Suorat linjat kaikille alueille ovat tietysti parasta palvelua, mutta kolmihaarainen rata on silti minusta hiukan valitettava ratkaisu. Lähtökohdaksi on ilmeisesti otettu nykyinen vaunukoko ja suunniteltu siitä. Mahdollisuutta kasvattaa vaunukokoa vaikkapa juna-ajolla ja siten alentaa kustannuksia ei siis ole edes harkittu.

En osaa tarkemmin miettimättä sanoa olisiko Laajasaloon kehitettävissä mielekäs linjasto vaikka vain kahdella haaralla. Ehkä se ei onnistu. Kuitenkin hieman kutkuttaa ajatus, jossa Laajasalon pisintä linjaa ajettaisiin yhteenkytketyillä vaunuilla vaikka alkuun vain keskustaan asti. Kovin montaa pysäkkiä ei tarvitsisi pidentää.

Laajasaloa yleisemmin KSV:n muuten ratikkamyönteistä toimintaa rajoittaa minusta hiukan tarpeettomasti nykyiseen toimintatapaan perustuva ajattelu. Esimerkiksi Arabianrannassa ja Pikku-Huopalahdessa radat on suunniteltu niin, ettei niitä voida kovin mielekkäästi jatkaa enää pidemmälle. Molemmat alueet vaativat siten väistämättä oman linjansa. Läpiajettavuus voisi mahdollistaa pidemmät linjat suuremmalla kalustolla ja siten parantaa raitiovaunuliikenteen kilpailukykyä bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna.

----------


## 339-DF

> Laajasaloa yleisemmin KSV:n muuten ratikkamyönteistä toimintaa rajoittaa minusta hiukan tarpeettomasti nykyiseen toimintatapaan perustuva ajattelu. Esimerkiksi Arabianrannassa ja Pikku-Huopalahdessa radat on suunniteltu niin, ettei niitä voida kovin mielekkäästi jatkaa enää pidemmälle. Molemmat alueet vaativat siten väistämättä oman linjansa. Läpiajettavuus voisi mahdollistaa pidemmät linjat suuremmalla kalustolla ja siten parantaa raitiovaunuliikenteen kilpailukykyä bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna.


Näinhän se on, tosin se ei välttämättä ole KSV:n vika, jos uusia toimintatapoja ei "saa" ajatella. Esim. Laajasalon liikennöintikustannusten arvioiminen rv-liikenteen nykyisillä yksikkökustannuksilla ei anna oikeaa kuvaa Laajasalon tilanteesta, koska liikenneympäristö on muista linjoista oleellisesti poikkeava. Mutta kun ei ole muitakaan keinoja, niin "väärillä" kustannuksilla lasketaan, vaikka tiedetään sen menevän metsään.

----------


## Resiina

Mitenköhän  tämä raideyhteys vaikuttaisi matkaikoihin Esim Laajasalon ostarilta Stokmannin eteen eli mitä se on nykyään ja mitä se on tulevaisuudessa

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitenköhän  tämä raideyhteys vaikuttaisi matkaikoihin Esim Laajasalon ostarilta Stokmannin eteen eli mitä se on nykyään ja mitä se on tulevaisuudessa


Näitä asioita on selvitetty jo kauan aikaa sitten. Varsin selkeästi matka-aikoja on selvitetty kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnalle 10.5.2005 esitellyssä raportissa *Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikennejärjestelmien vertailu*. KSV:n julkaisu 2005:12. Raportin on tehnyt Paavo Vuonokari, ja se löytyy Helsingin kaupungin tietokeskuksen kirjastosta ( http://www.hel2.fi/tietokeskus/kirja...julkaisut.html ). Sitä ei kuitenkaan löydä Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastosta Kruunuvuorenrannan projektisivujen kirjallisuusluettelosta, ei myöskään lautakunnan kokouksen esityslistan liitteiden linkkinä. Ja mikä vielä erikoisempaa, julkaisunumerolla 2005:12 on myös Kruunuvuorenrannan osayleiskaavan ohjelma. Olen kuitenkin kesällä 2005 käyttänyt linkkiä tähän julkaisuun. Linkki ei silloin toiminut, mutta ilmoitettuani asiasta Kaupunksuunnitteluvirastoon, linkki korjattiin toimivaksi. Mutta nyt linkki ja tuo pätevä raportti on jälleen pantu piiloon!

Raportissa on verrattu matka-aikoja Kruunuvuorenrannasta Keskustaan. Raportin sivun 7 kuviossa on seuraavia matka-aikoja:
Henkilöauto 25 minMetro+liityntä 34 minRatikka 19 min
Kysyit Laajasalon ostaria. Se on noin 6 pysäkin päässä Kruunuvuorenrannasta, joten matka-aikaa tulee 6 min lisää ratikalla tai 6 min vähemmän liityntäbussille. Molempien voi olettaa ajavan ruuhkattomassa ympäristössä. Henkilöauton ajoaika on ehkä 4 min lyhyempi. Siten matka-ajat olisivat:
Henkilöauto 21 minMetro+liityntä 28 minRatikka 25 min
Itse kritisoin hieman ratikan matka-aikaa. Siltaosuus Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Katajanokan välillä on 2 km, ja se voidaan ajaa 80 km/h - kunhan Laajasalon liikenteeseen hankitaan uusia vaunuja joissa tämä mahdollisuus otetaan huomioon. Välillä on yksi pysäkki Hylkysaaressa. Siltaosuuden ajoajaksi tulee siten 2,5 min. Kolmen sepän aukiolle on ratikan ajoaika 11 minuuttia Kruunuvuorenrannan "keskustan" pysäkiltä. Keskimääräiseksi kävelyajaksi on matka-aikaan laskettu 5 minuuttia, joten ratikan matka-ajaksi tulee:
Kruunuvuorenrannata 16 minLaajasalon ostarilta 22 min
Käytännössä ratikka on siten jopa kävelymatkan päässä Laajasalon ostarilta yhtä nopea kuin auto.

Kruunuvuorenrannan raideyhteydestä on tiistaina 23.1. klo 18:00 yleisötilaisuus KSV:n auditoriossa Kansakoulukadulla.

Oma www-sivuni vuodelta 2005 on tässä osoitteessa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Laajasaloa yleisemmin KSV:n muuten ratikkamyönteistä toimintaa rajoittaa minusta hiukan tarpeettomasti nykyiseen toimintatapaan perustuva ajattelu...


Tässä onkin mielestäni nykyisen jämähtyneen tilan perusonglema. Millä saataisiin tämä muuri murtumaan ja uudet tuulet puhaltamaan Helsingissä? Ympäri maailmaa, mutta niinkin lähellä kun Tukhomassa ja nyt myös Tallinnassa, on herätty jo. Näissä kaupungeissa on nähty mihin raitiovaunu pystyy ja erilaisia pikaratoja on jo käytössä ja lisää suunnitteilla. Milloin meillä Helsingissäkin? Meillä olisi kaikki mahdollisuudet ja edellytykset siihen. Katsokaa ympärillenne, hyvät päättäjät ja virkamiehet. Menkää käymään vaikkapa Saksan Bielefeldissä. Siellä teidän eteenne avautuu täysverinen kaupunkirata metroineen, tunneliratoineen, erillisratoineen sekä normaaleineen katuratioineen. Ja kaikki samaa systeemia, jonka raideleveys 1000mm ja kalustossa on muunmuassa Helsingin Nr-nivelvaunujen serkkuja Duewagin M8-vaunuja. Bochum, Mulheim sekä Essen ovat myös hyviä esimerkkejä. Mutta myös em. Tukholman Tvärbana, jonka mallina on puolestaan ollut Kölnin Stadtbahn; jopa matalalattiakalusto on samaa.

Toki jo nämä Laajasalon ja Kruununvuoren radat jo sinäänsä on merkki siitä, että ajattelu on muuttumassa, siitä kun raitioliikenne olitiin vähällä lakkauttaa Helsingissäkin vielä parisen vuosikymmentä sitten. Mutta nyt sitä olisi mielestäni kehitettävä vielä eteenpäin ja malleja siihen on ympärillämme vaikka kuinka. Siitähän on tarkoitus tulla Helsingin ensimmäinen "esi-metro" ja minusta sen kaikin tavoin syytä olla sellainen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ...raitioliikenne olitiin vähällä lakkauttaa Helsingissäkin vielä parisen vuosikymmentä sitten.


Itse asiassa 1980-luvulla oli saatu Länsi-Pasilan kautta kulkeva raitiotie käyttöön, Pikku-Huopalahden raitiotien rakennustyöt alulle ja NrII-sarja kokonaan liikenteeseen. Raitioliikenteen lakkauttaminen oli ajankohtainen huomattavasti aikaisemmin, 1950-60-lukujen vaihteessa ja jonkun aikaa sen jälkeenkin.
Laajasalon suunta on johdonmukainen ja perusteltu laajennushanke muiden laajennuksien jatkoksi. Pyrkisin välttämään asialla hehkutusta "vain uskonnollisten motiivien pohjalta". Näitä ketjuja on huomattavasi mukavampi lukea, mikäli puheenvuoroissa tulisi aina annos ihan uuttakin tietoa. Samojen toistaminen ei oikein vie hommaa yhtään mihinkään. Samojen asioiden toisteluun toki sorrumme kaikki vuorollamme, enkä tällä kommentilla halua leimata yksistään ylläolevan lainauksen alkuperäistä kirjoittajaa sen kummemmin kenenkään tai minkään kustannuksella.

----------


## vristo

> Itse asiassa 1980-luvulla oli saatu Länsi-Pasilan kautta kulkeva raitiotie käyttöön, Pikku-Huopalahden raitiotien rakennustyöt alulle ja NrII-sarja kokonaan liikenteeseen. Raitioliikenteen lakkauttaminen oli ajankohtainen huomattavasti aikaisemmin, 1950-60-lukujen vaihteessa ja jonkun aikaa sen jälkeenkin.


Kirjoitin ehkä hieman liian suurpiirteisesti; tarkoitin juuri tuota aikaa kylläkin.



> Laajasalon suunta on johdonmukainen ja perusteltu laajennushanke muiden laajennuksien jatkoksi. Pyrkisin välttämään asialla hehkutusta "vain uskonnollisten motiivien pohjalta". Näitä ketjuja on huomattavasi mukavampi lukea, mikäli puheenvuoroissa tulisi aina annos ihan uuttakin tietoa. Samojen toistaminen ei oikein vie hommaa yhtään mihinkään. Samojen asioiden toisteluun toki sorrumme kaikki vuorollamme, enkä tällä kommentilla halua leimata yksistään ylläolevan lainauksen alkuperäistä kirjoittajaa sen kummemmin kenenkään tai minkään kustannuksella.


Joo, myönnetään, että olen ollut hieman innoissani muun maailman systeemeistä ja haluisin niiden kaltaisia meidänkin nurkillemme. Minusta se on ihan mahdollista. Jos olen liiaksi sortunut hehkuttelemaan ja samojen asioiden toistoon, niin pahoitteluni siitä. Mistään "uskonnosta" kohdallani on kuitenkin turha puhua. Minulle on aivan muut asiat tärkeämpiä tässä maailmassa ja ne ovat tässä ihan ympärilläni todellisuutta joka hetki. En myöskään halua mitenkään mollata Helsingin tai HKL-Raitioliikenteen pyrimyksiä tai uskoa omaan toimintaansa ja sen kehittämiseen. Olenpahan tuonut esille omia näkemyksiäni, ehkäpä vähän turhan tiuhaan/innokkaasti, kuten jo myönsinkin. Omasta mielestäni vain vaikuttamalla voi vaikuttaa muutoksiin, ei hiljaa olemalla. Joku näitä lukeva voi hyvinkin saada ideoita ja kenties ajatuksia. Edelleen en hyväksy toisten ihmisten näkemyksien kommenttien "suitsimisia". Sellaista tehdään tässä maassa jossa nyt olen. Esim. kaikille tuttu ja hyvä web-tietosanakirja wikipedia ei aukea täällä Kiinassa. Sen on sensuroitu pois kiinalaisten näköpiiristä, jotta nämä eivät saa "väärää tietoa" maailmasta ja pysyvät paremmin hallituksen kontrollissa. 

Laajasalon kohdalla en voi vaikuttaa siellä Helsingissä paikanpäällä, koska en ole siellä. Toivottavasti muut asiaan vihkiytyneet tekevät sen, sillä tiedän, että varsin samansuuntaisia ajatuksia on monilla.

Myönnän avoimesti kannattavani raitiotiejärjestelimä ja niiden edelleenkehittämistä, en kuitenkaan sulje mitään muitakaan vaihtoehtoja pois. Aiemmin olin puhdas metrofani, mutta taannoinen matkani avasi silmäni: jos näin muualla, niin miksei Suomessakin. Älkää siitä närkästykö, jos näkemyksiäni esittelenkin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olenpahan tuonut esille omia näkemyksiäni, ehkäpä vähän turhan tiuhaan/innokkaasti, kuten jo myönsinkin. (... ) Älkää siitä närkästykö, jos näkemyksiäni esittelenkin.


Eiköhän meistä aika moni ole innostunut jostain asiasta täällä aika moneenkin kertaan...

Hyvää asiaa ei ehkä kannata pilata "toitottamalla" siitä liiaksi asti. Pahimmillaan jonkun asian ylipalvonta voi kääntyä itseään vastaan. Laajasalon raitiohankkeelle en haluaisi sitä kohtaloa. Tähän saakka sen aiheen keskustelu täällä on kyllä pysynyt asiallisessa mittakaavasa ja näin toivon asian sujuvan jatkossakin. Edellisen puheenvuoroni sananvalinta oli toki ehkä jyrkempi, mitä siinä olisi tarvittu.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllähän tuo Laajasalon ratikkahanke on innostava asia, ei siitä pääse mihinkään. Ja sen toteutuminen näyttää aina vaan todennäköisemmältä. Tiistaina siitä sitten tiedotetaan laajemmin ensimmäistä kertaa.

*Maaliskuussa lautakunta ottaa tähän kantaa Kruunuvuoren osayleiskaavan yhteydessä.* Osayleiskaavaan on nyt varattu katutilaa ratikoille, ja esim. Koirasaarentiellä on varauduttu raitiovaunu/joukkoliikennekaistoihin. Ne jopa näkyvät tuossa Kruunun havainnekartassa. Kun lautakunnan kanta maaliskuussa on myönteinen, ja kaikki merkit viittaavat siihen, että näin on, niin suunnittelua tarkennetaan ja *syksyn aikana on määrä tehdä päätös yhteyden rakentamisesta.* Jos/kun kaikki menee näin, niin voimme vain ihmetellä, miten nopeasti näin suuri projekti on edennyt verrattuna muutaman kilometrin katuradoista käytyyn vääntöön Kallio/Vallilassa tai Kampissa.

Kun tässä on nyt ollut jonkin verran aikaa sulatella tuota uutta Tervasaaren-linjausta, niin alan olla sitä mieltä, että Laajasalon ratikka olisi kuitenkin parasta vetää Katajanokan kautta. Matka-ajassa säästyy teoriassa vain minuutti verrattuna Kruununhakaan, mutta käytännössä Liisankadun, Unioninkadun ja Kaisaniemenkadun risteys autoineen ja yhdeksine raitiolinjoineen (1, 3, 6, 7, 9, K ja L1, L2, L3) muodostuisi aikamoiseksi sumpuksi. Olen myös huolissani siitä, miten käy ratapakasiteetin ja risteysten läpäisykyvyn kanssa Kaisaniemenkadulla ja Kaivokadulla, se kun on aiemminkin tullut vastaan erilaisten laajennushankkeiden estäjänä. Aleksille mahtuu varsinkin huoltotunnelin valmistumisen jälkeen ratikoita nykyistä paljon enemmän.

Sinänsä olisi fiksua vetää Kalasataman raitiolinja Liisankadulta Tervasaaren kautta Sompasaaren kärkeen, mutta sehän edellyttää vain siltaa Tervasaaresta Sompaan, ja se voidaan hyvin toteuttaa myös ilman, että Laajasalo kytketään samaan nippuun. Lopullinen kustannuserokaan ei välttämättä ole suuri, sillä siltojen määrä pysyy samana (vaihtoehtoja ovat joko Hylkysaaren ja Katajanokan yhdistävä tai Sompasaaren ja Korkeasaaren yhdistävä silta). Sen sijaan Korkeasaaren alittava kalliotunneli jäisi kokonaan pois.

Mitä Korkeasaaren yhteyksiin tulee, niin sinne pääsisi sitten ratikalla Hylkysaaren kautta. Myös Laajasalon ja keskustan välisen kevyen liikenteen kannalta rauhallisempi reitti Katajanokan kautta on paitsi lyhyempi niin myös miellyttävämpi (vrt. Katajanokanranta vs. Liisankatu/Unioninkatu).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kyllähän tuo Laajasalon ratikkahanke on innostava asia, ei siitä pääse mihinkään. Ja sen toteutuminen näyttää aina vaan todennäköisemmältä.


Ja kuten aiemmin todettu, hanke tarkoittaa Helsingin kaikkien aikojen suurinta yksittäistä raitioliikenteen laajentamishanketta. Minä elän jo ihan sellaisessa maailmassa, että hanke toteutuu. Vaikka kaikenlaista voi vielä tapahtuakin. Toivossa on kuitenkin kiva elää...  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Sopiiko jatkossa niin, että jos allekirjoittanut joskus kirjoittelee jotain "ylihilseen meneviä" tai muuten pitää hillitä, niin laittakaa yksityisviestillä ko. asia? Asian julkinen puiminen ja leimaaminen "uskonnolliseksi hihhuliksi" ei ole mielestäni myöskään asiallista ja sopivaa. No, se siitä ja jatketaan aiheessa, mutta varovaisemmin. 

Tuli sellainen asia mieleeni, että olisikohan aiheellista/tarpeellista järjestää tuosta Laajasalon/Kruunuvuoren-hankkeen urakasta kansainvälinen tarjouskilpailu? Samaten koko radan liikennöinnistä yms.? Tunnetuilla valmistajilla on valmiita paketteja sellaisiin (mm. Bombardierin CityFlo) ja niitä sovelletaan hyvinkin lähellä meitä. Ko. alueen liikenne kuitenkin tulee olemaan siinä määrin laajaa, että se mahdollisesti edellyttäisi kokonaan uuden varikon tms. perustamista nykyisten Töölön ja Koskelan lisäksi, vai kuinka? Tällainen tilaaja-tuottaja-järjestelmä on toki vielä vierasta raitioliikenteessä Helsingin alueella. 

Muuten tuon Terva- ja Korkeasaaren kautta kulkeva linjaus on erittäin mielenkiintoinen, mutta kuinkahan Museovirasto tai muut vastaavat instanssit suhtautuvat siihen? Alueella on kuitenkin kulttuurihistoriallisesti arvokkairta rakennuksia ja muutenkin se on varsin luonnontilaista vapaa-ajan aluetta. Tietenkin hyvällä suunnittelulla ja ammattitaitoisella rakentamisella voitaisiin saada hyvä tulos aikaan. Ja liikenteellisestihän tuo olisi mitä ihanteellisin ja korvaisi esim. bussilinjan h18 Kruununhaan pään hienosti. Samaten ratikkayhteys Sompasaaren kautta Kalasataman metroasemalle ja mahdollisesti siitä eteenpäin ovat erinomaiset linkit.

Katsokaas näitä kuvia ja ympäristöön sulautuvaa/sopivaa miettikää ratikkalinjausta siihen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Katsokaas näitä kuvia ja ympäristöön sulautuvaa/sopivaa miettikää ratikkalinjausta siihen.


Sanoisin, että viimeinen kuva räjäytti potin. Kaikki se idylli voisi jatkua myös kaupunkiin, mutta kaupunki onkin muutettu asfalttikentäksi. Siinähän voisi olla jotain tämän näköistä.

Jos ratikka tehtäisiin Liisankadulta Sompasaareen, niin eihän sitä edes ole mitään syytä rakentaa Tervasaaren läpi, vaan sivuitse pohjoisrannan puolelta. Viittaamassasi kuvagalleriassa ei ole kuvaa Tervasaareen johtavalta kannakselta, joka täyttää nykyisellään vain pysäköintipaikan virkaa. Olenkin sitä mieltä, että nurmetettu ratikkarata ja hyvällä arkkitehtuurilla tehty silta Sompasaareen vain kohentavat nykyisin autojen pilaamaa kaupunkikuvaa.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Jos ratikka tehtäisiin Liisankadulta Sompasaareen, niin eihän sitä edes ole mitään syytä rakentaa Tervasaaren läpi, vaan sivuitse pohjoisrannan puolelta.


Samantien voidaan mennä Merihaan kautta.

----------


## jpe

> Katsokaas näitä kuvia ja ympäristöön sulautuvaa/sopivaa miettikää ratikkalinjausta siihen.


Eipä nurmetettu ja esimerkiksi pensasaidoin eristetty ratikkakaista mielestäni tuotakaan idylliä pilaa. Toinen ongelma on sitten raitiotien aiheuttama estehaitta. Kiskot pitäisi olla ylitettävissä useasta kohdasta, joten ratikan pitäisi madella hiljaa halki saaren, jottei se vahingossakaan jyräisi varomattomia kävelijöitä nautiskelemasta kauniista miljööstä. Oli miten oli, kysymys Tervasaaresta on mielestäni turvallisuuskysymys, ei maisemakysymys. Välillä tuntuu, että maisemanpilaajana oleminen on ainoastaan joukkoliikenneprojektien yksinoikeus. Parkkipaikat ynnä muut asfalttikentät eivät taasen ketään häiritse.

Tervasaaren linjaus olisi muuten maisemallisesti varsin upea. Ei tosin niin upea, mitä silta Hylkysaaresta Kruunuvuorenrantaan olisi ollut, mutta matkasta Kruunuvuorenrantaan voisi helposti tulla Helsingin yleinen _sightseeing_-kohde ja joukkoliikenteen yksi keulakuva.




> Samantien voidaan mennä Merihaan kautta.


Vetäisitkö sitten raitiotien Lintulahden yli ja hiilikasan (siihen rakennettaneen tulevaisuudessa jotain muuta) viertä vielä pienen satama-altaan yli Sompasaaren kärkeen? Ei paha ajatus tuokaan, mutta luultavasti nopea yhteys Kruunuvuorenrantaan on tässä se ykköstavoite, sillä Sörnäisten uusille kortteleille vedettäneen omatkin linjansa aikanaan. Kruunuvuori taitaa järjestyksessä olla myös Sompasaarta ennen, eikä ratikkaa voi vetää satama-alueelle.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei sen ratikan ole ajateltu kulkevan Tervasaaren halki, vaan nätisti siellä sivussa. Kartta on siltä osin hiukan harhaanjohtava. Tervasaarta suurempana huolena pidän kruununhakalaisten suhtautumista siihen, että Liisankadulle yhtäkkiä tulee 60 ratikkavuoroa tunnissa lisää, ja vieläpä koko kadun matkalle. Krunikalaisilla on sen verran vaikutusvaltaa, että heitä kyllä kuunnellaan.

Skattalla ei ole tuota ongelmaa, koska linjaus ei ole ihan asutuksen välittömässä läheisyydessä, kun mennään Kanavakatua ja sitten rauhassa Katajanokanrantaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo Sompasaaren ongelma on se, että nyt kaavaan piirretty Merihaan ja Parrukadun kautta Kalasataman metroasemalle kulkeva ratikka ei palvele Sompan eteläkärkeä. Sinne taas ei kannata vetää omaa linjaa, vaikka sellainen onkin kaavakarttoihin piirretty. Linja voisi korkeintaan toteutua osana Kalasataman ja Pasilan välistä poikittaislinjaa, mutta tällöinkin yhteys Sompasta keskustaan olisi vaihdollinen eli huono.

Asian voisi ratkaista niin, että ratikka kulkisi Merihaasta Sörkan rantatietä Hanasaareen ja siltaa pitkin Sompasaaren, mitä KSV:ssä harkittiin, mutta tällaista siltaa eivät jotkut tahot halua eikä sitä sinne tule. Tätä ongelmaa yritetään nyt sitten ratkaista viemällä Kalasataman ratikka Tervasaaren kautta Sompaan siltaa pitkin. Tervasaaren-ratkaisu on satama-alueen ratikan kannalta kaikin puolin hyvä ja kannatettava (no, yhteys Hakaniemeen jää puuttumaan eli vaatii vaihdon metroon tai bussiin), mutta Laajasalon kannalta Skatta on mielestäni parempi.

----------


## teme

> Ei sen ratikan ole ajateltu kulkevan Tervasaaren halki, vaan nätisti siellä sivussa. Kartta on siltä osin hiukan harhaanjohtava. Tervasaarta suurempana huolena pidän kruununhakalaisten suhtautumista siihen, että Liisankadulle yhtäkkiä tulee 60 ratikkavuoroa tunnissa lisää, ja vieläpä koko kadun matkalle. Krunikalaisilla on sen verran vaikutusvaltaa, että heitä kyllä kuunnellaan.


Muistaakseni Kruunuhaka-seura vastusti aikoinaan Hartwall-areenan rakentamista koska se lisää autoliikennettä Kruunuhaassa. Hölmistynyt toimittaja kysyi, että oletteko te ylipäänsä koskaan kannattanut mitään rakennushanketta, hiljaista oli.

Kaupunginjohtaja Korpinen piti vielä aamun Hesarissa siltaa hengissä, mielenkiintoinen linjaus, Emännän pikkusaareen siltana ja siitä kannaksena Korkeasaareen. Olisi sen verran lyhyempi silta, että saattaisi mennä läpikin, eikä tuo kummoinen mutka ole.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllähän se silta olisi matkustajalle miellyttävämpi ratkaisu kuin tunneli. Saas nähdä, Korpisella kyllä on valtaa ja kun silta siirtyy pohjoisemmaksi, niin ehkä ne höpöpuheet Suomenlinnan tuhoutumisesta sillan vuoksi voidaan unohtaa.

Tervasaari näyttää nyt sitten todennäköiseltä. Mutta jollain konstilla tuolle reitille on kyllä saatava lisää nopeutta varsinkin Kruununhaan ja rautatieaseman väliselle osuudelle.

----------


## teme

> Mutta jollain konstilla tuolle reitille on kyllä saatava lisää nopeutta varsinkin Kruununhaan ja rautatieaseman väliselle osuudelle.


Kaisaniemen puiston kaava on kai menossa joka tapauksessa uusiksi, ja Kaisaniemenkatukin ehkä saadaan autottomaksi, eli vaihtoehtoja on.

----------


## vristo

Komea vinoköysisilta esim. malliin Kölnin Severinsbrucke olisi kylla aivan mahtavaa maamerkki ja ilmestys. Meneekö siitä jokin laiva- tai syväväylä, jolloin ko. sillan pitaisi olla melkoisen korkeakin? Sillan ollessa kyseessä on kyllä vaarana, että se ei jäisi pelkästään joukko- ja kevyenliikenteen käyttöön, vaan siihen tulisivat autotkin. Minä kun haavelien aidosta joukkoliikenteseen perustuvasta yhteydestä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaisaniemen puiston kaava on kai menossa joka tapauksessa uusiksi, ja Kaisaniemenkatukin ehkä saadaan autottomaksi, eli vaihtoehtoja on.


Vielä mielenkiintoisempi olisi yhteys Liisankadulta Unioninkadun kautta Aleksille. Tällöin ei tarvitsisi lainkaan ylittää Liisankadun/Kaisaniemenkadun risteystä, ja Unioninkadulla ei ole liikennevaloja eikä pahemmin autoliikennettäkään. Sille välille ei tarvittaisi pysäkkejäkään, Liisankadun jälkeen seuraava pysäkki olisi Senaatintorin nurkalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vielä mielenkiintoisempi olisi yhteys Liisankadulta Unioninkadun kautta Aleksille...


Aleksin sivuuttaminen on HS:n kuvassakin esitetyn Sompan linajuksen paha vika. Tietysti Kaisaniemen kauppiaat toivoisivat matkustajavirtaa heidän kauppakadulleen, mutta kyllä todellinen Helsingin keskustan kauppakatu on edelleen Aleksi, ja sinne halutaan eniten. Vaikka Kamppiin on yksi tavaratalo rakennetukin. Aleksin varrelta on myös yhteydet isoon määrään työ- ja opiskelupaikkoja.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaisaniemen puiston kaava on kai menossa joka tapauksessa uusiksi, ja Kaisaniemenkatukin ehkä saadaan autottomaksi, eli vaihtoehtoja on.


Puiston kaava oli käsittelyssä ks-lautakunnassa juuri viime viikolla. Puiston kaavalla ei ole merkitystä raitioliikenteelle. Liikenteelle muuten sikäli, että puiston ympäriajon mahdollisuus autolla rannan kautta poistuu.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Komea vinoköysisilta esim. malliin Kölnin Severinsbrucke olisi kylla aivan mahtavaa maamerkki ja ilmestys. Meneekö siitä jokin laiva- tai syväväylä, jolloin ko. sillan pitaisi olla melkoisen korkeakin?


Suunniteltu silta Hylkysääri-Kruunuvuorenranta on kyllin korkea purjealuksille. Varsinaista laivaliikennettä ei sillan ali ole kulkemassa.

Siltaa kannattaa edelleen puolustaa ja pitää keskusteluissa. Jo tutkitun ja muihin nähden sekä toiminnallisesti parhaan että kustannuksiltaan edullisimman vaihtoehdon sivuuttaminen on myös Suomen kaavoitusta ja hankkeita koskevan lainsäädännön vastaista.




> Sillan ollessa kyseessä on kyllä vaarana, että se ei jäisi pelkästään joukko- ja kevyenliikenteen käyttöön, vaan siihen tulisivat autotkin. Minä kun haavelien aidosta joukkoliikenteseen perustuvasta yhteydestä.


Henkilöautojen salliminen sillalle on aika ison poliittisen väännön takana. Onneksi se on myös teknisesti ja taloudellisesti hankalaa. Keskustan päässä katuverkosta ei löydy kapasiteettia ja sillan kustannukset kasvavat reilusti, jos sen leveys tuplataan tai peräti kolminkertaistetaan.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Vielä mielenkiintoisempi olisi yhteys Liisankadulta Unioninkadun kautta Aleksille. Tällöin ei tarvitsisi lainkaan ylittää Liisankadun/Kaisaniemenkadun risteystä, ja Unioninkadulla ei ole liikennevaloja eikä pahemmin autoliikennettäkään.


Miksei sinne Aleksille voi ajaa Snellmanninkatua? Ja jos Unioninkadulle ehdotetaan kiskoja voin kuvitella museoviraston reaktion, ei minustakaan kiskot oikein sovi siihen Kansalliskirjaston eteen.  Mieluummin tehdään vaikka 7:lle ja 1:lle raide Aleksilta Kaisaniemenkadulle joko Mikonkadun tai Fabianinkadun kautta ja rauhoitetaan nuo Kruunuhaan kiskot Laajasalon liikenteelle, eli niin että vaikka yksi linjoista kääntyy Liisankadulta pohjoiseen Hakaniemeen päin ja muut ajaa Snellmanninkatua Aleksille.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä ne kiskot yliopiston kirjaston eteen sopivat siinä missä valtioneuvoston linnan, säätytalon tai kansallisarkiston arvorakennustenkin eteen. Unioninkadun etuna on pysäkittömyys ja siksi nopeampi eteneminen. Katu on myös sen verran leveä, että toiseen suuntaan voidaan järjestää oma kaista ratikoille. Se ei edes vähennä pysäköintipaikkoja, nehän on kaikki poistettu jo aiemmin.

Snellulla Laajasalon ratikka olisi hidas, kun se joutuisi pysähtymään pysäkeillä. Jos 1 ja 7 siirtyisivät Snellulta pois, niin sitten tietenkin voi ottaa ne pysäkitkin pois. Mutta milläs sitten palvellaan Kruununhaan asukkaat ja työpaikat, jos ei siellä mikään pysähdy?

Yksi vaihtoehto, joka olisi syytä tutkia, on myös linjaus Pohjoisrantaa pitkin. Mutta onkohan siellä tilaa omille rv-kaistoille? Siellä ei nimittäin voida olla autoliikenteen seassa, Unioninkadulla voidaan.

----------


## Resiina

Mitenköhän tämä vaikuttaa muuhun raitiotie ja bussilinjastoon esim jos pohjoinen vaihtoehto toteutuu niin bussilinjaa 18 ei ehkä kannata ajaa nykyiselle päättärille.

----------


## vristo

Koska kyseessä tulee olemaan nimenomaan nopea runkoyhteys keskustaan on syytä pitää huolen, ettei se juutu mihinkään pullonkauloihin sitten kantakaupungin puolella. Samaten Aleksia pitkin kulkeva linjaus taitaa olla hyvin merkityksellinen. Mulla olis kylla yksi ehdotus, mutta...hmm. Joku alittava/ylittävä ramppi jonnekin strategiselle paikalle ehkapä?

Toinen voisi olla raitiolinjojen osittainen tai perusteellinen uudellenjärjestely tyyliin vuosi 1986. Mitkä linjan voisikin ohjata tuonne Laajasalon ja Kruunuvuorenrannan suuntaan? Vai onko Katajanokan kautta kulkeva linjaus sittenkin parempi? 

Ja bussilinjan h18 kohdalla on mielestäni nimenomaan tavoiteltava asia, että se korvataan nykyaikaisella ja sujuvalla raitiolinjalla. Kuten muutkin keskustan ja sen kautta kulkevat heilurilinjat.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Toinen voisi olla raitiolinjojen osittainen tai perusteellinen uudellenjärjestely tyyliin vuosi 1986. Mitkä linjan voisikin ohjata tuonne Laajasalon ja Kruunuvuorenrannan suuntaan?.


Itse asiassa edellinen merkittävä linjastopäivitys toteutettiin kesäliikenteen alkaessa *vuonna 1985*.

vristo on oikeassa, että näin merkittävän muutoksen ollessa kyseessä tulee tarkistella myös mahdollisuutta, että huomattavan suurikin osa vanhastakin linjastosta järjestetään uudelleen. Laajasaloon esitetään nyt kolmea raitiolinjaa ja niillä kaikilla voi olla toinen pää hyvinkin eri puolella Helsinkiä. Joku voisi mennä Pikku-Huopalahteen, joku Arabianrantaan ja kolmas vielä muuallekin. Nuo olivat siis teorettiisia esimerkkejä, todellisen valinnan jätän tälläkin kertaa oikeiden ammattilaisten huoleksi.

----------


## Jusa

> Ja bussilinjan h18 kohdalla on mielestäni nimenomaan tavoiteltava asia, että se korvataan nykyaikaisella ja sujuvalla raitiolinjalla. Kuten muutkin keskustan ja sen kautta kulkevat heilurilinjat.


= Rvlinja 5 Laajasalo - Meilahti - Munkkivuori

----------


## vristo

> = Rvlinja 5 Laajasalo - Meilahti - Munkkivuori


Esimerkiksi noin juuri. Joudutaankohan aikanaan raitioliikenteessä ottamaan numeroita kymmenestä ylöspäin kun liikenne laajenee melkoisesti? Mitäs siellä onkaan vapaana?

----------


## kuukanko

> Esimerkiksi noin juuri. Joudutaankohan aikanaan raitioliikenteessä ottamaan numeroita kymmenestä ylöspäin kun liikenne laajenee melkoisesti? Mitäs siellä onkaan vapaana?


KSV:n tekemässä luonnoksessa Laajasalon ratikkalinjat on numeroilla 11, 12 ja 13 (bussilinja 11 on olemassa, mutta Laajasalon ratikat tekevät sen tarpeettomaksi). Tässä vaiheessa nuo numerot on kuitenkin tulkittava vielä aivan työnumeroiksi. Laajasalon linjojen lopullinen numerointi riippuu varmaan siitä, miten linjat integroituvat nykyiseen linjastoon. Voisin hyvin kuvitella, että esim. kympin vuorot ajettaisiin Kolmikulman sijasta Laajasaloon.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Esimerkiksi noin juuri. Joudutaankohan aikanaan raitioliikenteessä ottamaan numeroita kymmenesta ylöspäin kun liikenne laajenee melkoisesti?


Kyllä kai tuo on väistämättä jossain vaiheessa edessä. Liikenne on kuitenkin laajentumassa niin paljon pitkällä tähtäimellä, ettei kaikki ole vain nykyisten linjojen pidentämistä tai uudelleenlinjausta.

Omissa visioissani uudet linjastojärjestelyt voisivat merkitä mm. sellaista, että joiltakin kuormitetuimmilta haaroilta menee kaksi tasavahvaa linjaa johonkin saakka, josta ne erkanevat omiin suuntiinsa. Arabianranta tulee olemaan ensimmäinen esimerkki sellaisesta ajattelusta meillä, eli 6 menee Arabiasta keskustaan (ja edelleen Hietalahteen) kasin kääntyessä Hesarille, Töölöön ja Salmisaareen.

Aivan hyvin Pikku-Huopalahdesta ja Munkkiniemestä* voisi mennä kaksi linjaa keskustaan ja linjat haarautuisivat keskustan jälkeen kukin omiin suuntiinsa. Näin vähennettäisiin vaihtotarvetta. Kullakin linjalla olisi yhä siedettävä vuoroväli, koska kullakin yksittäisellä tässä käsitellyllä haaralla on sen verran kova kysyntä. Laajasalon linjat tulee tietenkin kytkeä osaksi tätä uudenlaista kokonaisuutta.

*) Täältä toinen voisi tietenkin tulla aluperin Munkkivuoresta.

----------


## 339-DF

Otetaanpa tästä tällainen pikaheitto esimerkkinä:

9 Jätkäsaaresta (Saukonpaasi) Pasilaan

10 Pikkiksestä Reiherintielle ja Yliskylään haaroitettuna (haarojen ruuhkatarve on sattumoisin tasan tarkkaan puolet kympin nykyisestä liikenteestä, siis täydellinen jatko Kolmikulman-kympille, päivän vuoroväli 12 ja illan 20 ovat myös riittävät lähiölinjalle)

2 Jätkäsaaresta (Länsiterminaali) Katajanokan terminaalin kautta Kruunuvuoreen

5 Kirurgilta Liisankadun kautta Sompaan ja Kalasatamaan

Ja avot - meillä on kaikkien satama-alueiden linjat perustettuna ilman, että uusia numeroita tarvitaan (Hernesaari hoituu sitten aikanaan linjan 6 jatkona). No, sanoisin kuitenkin, että psykologisista syistä Reiherintien ja Yliskylän linjojen tulee olla omilla numeroillaan, eikä 10A ja 10B. Ja tarvitaanhan uusia numeroita sitten myös Pasilan tason poikittaisratikkaa (ratikoita?) varten. Mutta muistamme toki, että Helsingissä on aiemminkin ollut raitiolinjat 11, 12 ja 15.

----------


## Safka

> 10 Pikkiksestä Reiherintielle ja Yliskylään haaroitettuna (haarojen ruuhkatarve on sattumoisin tasan tarkkaan puolet kympin nykyisestä liikenteestä, siis täydellinen jatko Kolmikulman-kympille, päivän vuoroväli 12 ja illan 20 ovat myös riittävät lähiölinjalle)


Selvennätkö, -tos.

----------


## kuukanko

Eilisessä yleisötilaisuudessa jaettu materiaali on jaossa myös pdf:nä kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston sivuilla: http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/liitteet/2007...n23.1.2007.pdf

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Otetaanpa tästä tällainen pikaheitto esimerkkinä.


Minullakin alkoi sormet syyhytä uuden linjaston luomiseksi...  :Wink: 
Alla näkyvä lista on väännetty puhtaasti ajatusleikin pohjalta eikä siis ole kannanotto mihinkään - ei edes linjanumeroiden korvaamiseksi linjaväreillä.



```
Linjat joskus

Valkoinen	Kauppatori  YT  Kallio  Käpylä  Oulunkylä as.
Keltainen	Terminaali  Mikonkatu  Kaivokatu  Bulevardi  Jätkäsaari
Sininen    	Nykyiset kolmoset ilman Töölön kiertoa
Vihreä     	Merisotilaantori  Munkkiniemi
Punainen	Gunillantie  Kruununhaka  Meilahti  Munkkivuori
Oranssi	        Jätkäsaari  Bulevardi  Hämeentie  Arabianranta
Ruskea	        Nykyiset seiskat lisättynä Mikonkatu  Kamppi + Topeliuksenkatu
Violetti	Jätkäsaari  Töölöntori  Ooppera  Sörkka  Arabianranta
Vaaleansininen	Merikatu  YT  Fleminginkatu  A. Kiven katu  Psl  Ilmala
Vaaleanvihreä	Yliskylä  Kruununhaka  Pikku-Huopalahti
Musta	        Punavuori (PMK)  Pikku-Huopalahti  Huopalahti as.
Harmaa	        Stansvik (Kruunuvuori)  Kruununhaka  Kamppi  Jätkäsaari
Turkoosi	Hermanni  Sompasaari  Hämeentie  Keskusta  Marian sair.
```

Perusjuoni on se, että verkoston laajetessa huomattavasti suurin osa linjastosta kannattaa järjestellä kokonaan uudelleen. Varmasti jotkut haluaisivat purkaa mm. nykyisenlaiset kiertävät kolmoset ja seiskat, mutta niin "pyhiin" asioihin en tohtinut kajota. Tyydyin päivittämään heilurilinjoja ottamalla huomioon varsinkin Laajasalon laajennuksen sekä satama-alueet.

----------


## teme

> Eilisessä yleisötilaisuudessa jaettu materiaali on jaossa myös pdf:nä kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston sivuilla: http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/liitteet/2007...n23.1.2007.pdf


Osaako joku kertoa minkä takia vaikka tuo raitiolinja 11 Laajasalossa ei jatka saman tien Herttoniemen asemalle? Jos 40% matkoista kuitenkin suuntautuu sinne, vai tarkoittaako tuo "Kruunuvuorenselän ylittävien
matkojen osuus on raitio-, bussi- ja metrovaihtoehdoissa noin 60% Laajasalon matkoista" osuutta kaikista matkoista, siis ei vain joukkoliikenne?

----------


## kuukanko

> Osaako joku kertoa minkä takia vaikka tuo raitiolinja 11 Laajasalossa ei jatka saman tien Herttoniemen asemalle?


Yleisötilaisuudessa asiaa kyseltiin ja kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastosta vastattiin, että asiaa on kyllä mietitty. Ratikan jatko Herttoniemeen olisi kuitenkin kallis investointi (vaatisi mm. uuden sillan Herttoniemensalmen yli), jos ratikka halutaan viedä omaa väyläänsä ohi henkilöautoruuhkien.

Minä olen sitä mieltä, että tehdään nyt ensiksi tämä yhteys keskustasta Laajasaloon, koska se on kuitenkin ensisijainen, eikä nosteta projektin hintaa (ja siten toteuttamiskynnystä) jatkolla Herttoniemeen. Jatko voidaan tehdä sitten, kun keskustayhteys on ensin saatu valmiiksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yleisötilaisuudessa asiaa kyseltiin ja kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastosta vastattiin, että asiaa on kyllä mietitty. Ratikan jatko Herttoniemeen olisi kuitenkin kallis investointi (vaatisi mm. uuden sillan Herttoniemensalmen yli), jos ratikka halutaan viedä omaa väyläänsä ohi henkilöautoruuhkien.


Tämä oli toki hyvä selitys, mutta ei vastaa tilannetta nykyisellä sillalla. Siinä taitaa olla 6 autokaistaa ja 5-metriset jalkakäytävät.




> Minä olen sitä mieltä, että tehdään nyt ensiksi tämä yhteys keskustasta Laajasaloon, koska se on kuitenkin ensisijainen, eikä nosteta projektin hintaa (ja siten toteuttamiskynnystä) jatkolla Herttoniemeen. Jatko voidaan tehdä sitten, kun keskustayhteys on ensin saatu valmiiksi.


Ei makeaa mahan täydeltä, eli hyvä ajatella näin. Ja juuri tuo hintapelko on asia, jota kannattaa varoa.

Yleisen ymmärtämisenkin kannalta on tärkeintä saada ensin yksi esimerkki siitä, mitä nykyaikainen esikaupunkiraitiotie on. Se, ettei sitä tiedetä ja sitten ymmärretä, mistä on kysymys, kuului kovin hyvin eilisessä infossa. Sekä pelkoina siitä, miten kamala on raitiotie Liisankadulla puhumattakaan Tervasaaren kannaksen vierellä. Ja huippuna eläkeläinen, joka arveli Korkeasaaren eläinten häiriintyvän, jos Hylkysaaren eteläreunalla kulkee raitiovaunu.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Minullakin alkoi sormet syyhytä uuden linjaston luomiseksi... 
> Alla näkyvä lista on väännetty puhtaasti ajatusleikin pohjalta eikä siis ole kannanotto mihinkään - ei edes linjanumeroiden korvaamiseksi linjaväreillä.


No niin, tuleehan sieltäkin laadukkaita ideoita. Mielestäni hyvä linjakaavio kaikenkaikkiaan. Osaisikohan joku väsätä tuosta (tai omasta idestaan) tämän kaltaisen kaavion?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No niin, tuleehan sieltäkin laadukkaita ideoita. Mielestäni hyvä linjakaavio kaikenkaikkiaan.


No moukan tuuria. Meikäläisen hommissa laadukkuus on yleensä pyrkinyt pitäytymään loitolla... Mutta kiitos kehuista kuitenkin!

Aika suurpiirteisesti tuon "huitaisuni" esitin muutenkin. Todettakoon, että punaisen ja vaaleanvihreän linjan olen päättänyt vetää Kruununhaassa Liisankadun ja Snellmaninkadun kautta Aleksille, koska muuten Kaisaniemi uhkaisi ylikuormittua. Nimittäin sinne päätin ohjata mm. Käpylän / Oulunkylän linjankin (valkoinen) monen muun lisäksi. Mieleni tekisi avata vielä kolmonen hieman siihen tyyliin kuin kesällä 2002 Aleksin rempan aikana. Jotta saataisiin Kaivokadulle mm. riittävästi tilaa ja toisaalta akselille Hakaniemi - Snellmaninkatu riittävästi tarjontaa 1 / 1A:n poistuessa sieltä. 1 / 1A:n seuraaja toisaalta paikkaa Aleksilta poistuvaa kolmosta (kolmosia).

Keskeistä hommassa on se, että juurikaan millään linjalla vuoroväli ei ole tiheämpi kuin 10 min (muutamalla linjalla ruuhka-aikana ilmeisesti tarvitaan hieman tiheämpiä vuorovälejä). Kaikilla vähänkin keskeisemmillä osuuksilla menee vähintään kaksi linjaa ja kalustona on tarkoitus käyttää minimissään 24 metrin yksiköitä (Vario). Uusi kalusto mitoitetaan 30 m yksikköpituudelle ja mikäli NrI:ien käyttöikää aiotaan merkittävästi pidentää, ne varustetaan väliosalla. Jos ei, sitten ne korvataan kokonaan uusilla 30-metrisillä osamatalalattiavaunuilla. NrII:t on jo aiemmin päätetty pidentää 26,5-metrisiksi.

Koska Laajasalon linjasto näyttää perustuvan monihaaraisuuteen, en tässä vaiheessa vielä lähde suunnittelemaan moniajoa (multippelia). Toisaalta en halua sitä sulkea pois kuitenkaan pidemmän tähtäimen suunnitelmista.




> Osaisikohan joku väsätä tuosta (tai omasta idestaan) tämän kaltaisen kaavion?


No ehkä pienen harjoittelun jälkeen. Aivan nyt en siihen kyllä ryhdy...  :Smile:

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Toteutuu sitten Tervasaaren tai Katajanokan reitti, niin se on aina parempi kuin ei mitään. 




> Tervasaarta suurempana huolena pidän kruununhakalaisten suhtautumista siihen, että Liisankadulle yhtäkkiä tulee 60 ratikkavuoroa tunnissa lisää, ja vieläpä koko kadun matkalle.


Tämän ongelman ydin on siinä, että niin Krunikassa kuin muuallakin
kaikella uudella on helppo pelotellapaikallisen yhdistyksen toiminta virkistyy, kun keksitään yhteinen vihollinensitten joku paikallisaktiivi alkaa syöttää naapureilleen mielikuvaa, että raitiovaunu lisää katujen liikennettä huikeasti. Hän ei tietenkään halua kertoa raitioliikenteen voivan korvata melu-, haju- ym haittoja aiheuttaa bussi- ja henkilöliikennnettä.

Vielä varmasti joku katajanokkalainenkin keksii ryhtyä vastustamaan raitiotietä, vaikkei järkeviä perusteita olisikaan. Niinhän tuolla eteläisissäkin kaupunginosissa takavuosina kuultiin mitä kummallisempia väitteitä raitiovaunua vastaan.

Siksi onkin yritettävä tuoda raitiotien hyvät puolia esille niin kauan kuin kansa jaksaa kuunnella. Vastustajat ovat sitkeitä väsytystaktiikassaan.

Kun ketjussa on visioitu entistä parempaa linjastoa, niin rajoitteiksi tuntuvat muodostuvan myös muutamat katu- ja rataverkon ongelmakohdat. Kruununhaan ollessa ajankohtainen kysynkin:

Miksi Kaisaniemen risteys (Unioninkatu/Liisankatu/Kaisaniemenkatu) ei voisi olla sujuvammin järjestetty? Miten sijoittaisit kiskot, miten autokaistat?Onko nykyinen ympyräratkaisu välttämätön? Kaupunkimaisemaa se ei ainakaan paranna.Miksi Liisankatu ei voisi olla rauhoitettu vain raitiovaunille ja jalankululle välillä Snellmaninkatu - Unioninkatu?Miten sijoittaisit ja järjestäisit Kaisaniemen/Varsapuiston raitiovaunu- ja bussipysäkit nykyistä selkeämmin ja käyttäjäystävällisemmin?

----------


## teme

> Kruununhaan ollessa ajankohtainen kysynkin:
> 
> Miksi Kaisaniemen risteys (Unioninkatu/Liisankatu/Kaisaniemenkatu) ei voisi olla sujuvammin järjestetty? Miten sijoittaisit kiskot, miten autokaistat?Onko nykyinen ympyräratkaisu välttämätön? Kaupunkimaisemaa se ei ainakaan paranna.Miksi Liisankatu ei voisi olla rauhoitettu vain raitiovaunille ja jalankululle välillä Snellmaninkatu - Unioninkatu?Miten sijoittaisit ja järjestäisit Kaisaniemen/Varsapuiston raitiovaunu- ja bussipysäkit nykyistä selkeämmin ja käyttäjäystävällisemmin?


Täsmälleen samaa mieltä Liisankadusta ja Unioninkadusta, henkilöautojen sullominen siihen sumppuun on täysin absurdia. Unioninkadun kautta pääsee autolla, ja mahdollisesti voisi taas avata yksisuuntaisena sen pienen pätkän joka menee talon ali Siltavuorenpenkereeltä Unioninkadulle. Oikeastaan rauhottaisin koko Pitkäsillan-Kaisaniemenkadun joukkoliikenteelle, mutta realismia voisi olla:
- Pitkältäsillalta Unionin/Kaisaniemenkatua tultaessa vain yksi kääntyminen vasemmalle/itään, ja se toteutettuna nuolivalona Fabianinkadulle, jonka risteys Kaisaniemenkadulle olisi siis toisinpäin yksisuuntainen kun nyt, eli vain etelään päin. Valon ollessa vihreänä raitiovaunut ovat Kaisaniemen tai Metsätalon pysäkillä.
- Unioninkatu ja Kaisaniemenkatu yhtyvät Y-risteyksessä, se voiko niiltä kääntyä Liisankadulle ja Liisankadulta niille ei muuta asiaa, Liisankadulta joka tapauksessa kääntyminen vain pohjoiseen päin. Unioninkadulle voidaan jos niin haluttaessa järjestää U-käännösmahdollisuus Liisankadun jälkeen ja ennen Pitkääsiltaa: Nuolivalo vasemmalla puolen katua etelästä päin tultaessa, valo on vihreä silloin kun Liisankadulta Unioninkatua etelään kääntyville ratikoilla on vihreä, eli Unioninkadun suuntaiset raitiovaunut seisovat joka tapauksessa.
- Tai sitten vain niin, että tuolla väylällä ei saa kääntyä kadun yli.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä on ensimmäinen karttakuva, jossa olen nähnyt koko Laajasalon linjaston sekä muun raitiolinjaston kokonaisuutena. Siitä näkee hyvin, kuinka merkittävä tuo Laajasalon-reitistö tosiaan on verrattuna nykyverkkoomme.

http://www.nettilinja.fi/~ahellman/r.../map/suunn.htm

----------


## vristo

Kehittelin tätä Laajasalon (ja muita siihen liittyviä linjoja) linjastoa ja tällainenhan siitä tuli: 




> 4:Katajanokka(nykyinen päätepys.)-Aleksi-Mansku-Paasiuksenkatu-Munkkiniemi 
> 
> 5:Yliskylä-Kruunuvuorenranta-tunneli/silta-Katajanokka terminaali-Aleksi-Mansku-Paciuksenkatu-Huopalahdentie-Munkkivuori-Tali-Pajamäki (vaihtoyhteys Jokeriin)
> 
> 10:Reiherintie-Kruunuvuorenranta-tunneli/silta-Katajanokka terminaali-Aleksi-Mansku-Pikku-Huopalahti-Haaga-Huopalahden as.
> 
> 11:Stansvik(Kruunuvuori)-Kruunuvuorenranta-tunneli/silta-Katajanokka terminaali-Aleksi-Mikonkatu-Kaivokatu-Simonkatu-Kamppi-Ruoholahti-Jätkäsaari


Linjat 4, 5 (uusi linja) ja 10 käyttäisivät samaa pääväylää eli Aleksi-Mansku-Tullinpuomi, jolloin siihen saadaan hyvä liikennetarjonta, kun joka linjalla on 10 minuutin vuoroväli (iltaisin ja sunnuntaisin 15 min.). Näinollen ne kuuluisivat samaan "linjaryhmään". Muita "linjaryhmiä" olisivat sitten keskustan-, kantakaupungin- ja kiertolinjat sekä Hämeentielle, Mäkelänkadun suuntaan kulkevat linjat (Vallila, Hermanni, Arabianranta, Viikki jne).

Tämän Laajasalo-Aleksi-Mansku-Tullinpuomi-pääväylän linjojen sekä niiden haarojen prioritettia nostetaan mahdollisimman korkealle mm. käyttämällä valo-ohjauksen nolla-viive-etuisuuksia yms. parannuksilla. Lisäksi Aleksi muutetaan pelkästään raitiovaunuilla liikennöitäväksi joukkoliikenneväyläksi. Myös Manskun raitioliikenneväylät muutetaan niin paljon erillisväylien kaltaisiksi kuin mahdollista mm. risteyksiä vähentämällä (toki kaikkia ei voida). Pysäkit rationalisoidaan eli kovin lähekkäin olevia pysäkkejä yhdistetään ja niitä muutetaan pidemmille vaunu(yhdistelmille) sopiviksi. Laajasalon kaikki radat rakennetaan mahdollisesti tulevaisuudessa käytettävää 2,65 metriä leveää kalustoa varten sekä täysin erillisradoiksi (toki voi kulkea esim. korotettuna kadun keskellä). 

Linja 11 tarjoaa puolestaan yhteyden keskustan tärkeiden paikkojen, kuten rautatieaseman, Kampin Keskuksen, Ruoholahden sekä mm. matkustajasatamien välille, uusia Jätkäsaaren, Stansvikin sekä Kruunuvuorenrannan asuinalueita unohtamatta. 

Se, miten muut raitiolinjat näihin suhtatuvat on vielä työn alla tässä "suunnittelutoimistossa"  :Wink: .

----------


## vristo

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Linjakehitelmä
> 
> 11:Stansvik(Kruunuvuori)-Kruunuvuorenranta-tunneli/silta-Katajanokka terminaali-Aleksi-Mikonkatu-Kaivokatu-Simonkatu-Kamppi-Ruoholahti-Jätkäsaari


Muutin tämän linjan numeron: se on nyt linja 2. Kerron perustelut muutokseen myöhemmin.

Siis:
2:Stansvik(Kruunuvuori)-Kruunuvuorenranta-tunneli/silta-Katajanokka terminaali-Aleksi-Mikonkatu-Kaivokatu-Simonkatu-Kamppi-Ruoholahti-Jätkäsaari

----------


## Elmo Allen

Helsingin Sanomat kirjoittaa nyt, että siltaa Laajasaloon mietitään nyt ihan "aikuisten oikeasti".




> Helsingin kantakaupungin ja Laajasalon välille saattaa sittenkin tulla silta.
> 
> Uuden suunnitelman mukaan silta alkaisi Korkeasaaren koillispuolelta ja kulkisi Kruunuvuorenselän yli Laajasaloon.
> 
>  
> 
> Silta hylättiin aikoinaan poliittisessa käsittelyssä, koska sen ajateltiin pilaavan Kruunuvuorenselän maisemat. Uudessa suunnitelmassa silta on siirretty Korkeasaaren eteläpuolelta sen pohjoispuolelle.
> 
> "Kannattaa katsoa molemmat vaihtoehdot. Silta on ihan mahdollinen", kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan puheenjohtaja Maija Anttila (sd) sanoo nyt.
> ...

----------


## vristo

Kannatetaan ehdottomasti!

Mielestäni huolellisesti suunniteltu ja taidolla rakennettu vinoköysisilta voisi olla arkkitehtoonistesti erittäin vaikuttava, vaikka pylonit voivatkin olla korkeita. Sellaisenaan se olisi varma maamerkki, joka näkyy kauas. 

Esimerkkinä vinoköysisilta tyyliä Fuzhou (joka tosin edustaa ns. kiinalaista, hieman groteskia arkkitehtuuria):


Mutta esimerkiksi Severinsbrücke Kölnissä tai tämä silta Hongkongissa ovat varsin tyylikkäitä. Jälkimmäinen tosin taitaakin olla riippusilta, joka sekin tyylikäs siltatyyppi.

Paljonko tuolle Kruuvuvuorenselän sillalle tulisi pituutta?

----------


## risukasa

Itse toivoisin tyyliltään hieman arvokkaampaa arkkitehtuuria, keskustahan edustaa kuitenkin pääosin, erityisesti merelle päin, 1800-1900 luvun vaihteen arkkitehtuuria. Rakentamalla keskustan henkeen sopiva silta, Helsingin keskusta voitaisiin henkisesti saada vihdoin rönsymään ulos ahtaalta Helsinginniemeltä. Tyylillisiä vaikutteita voisi siis etsiä menneisyydestä ja unohtaa tällä kertaa lasin- ja betonintäyteiset jetson-fantasiat.

Siinä nyt yksi haiseva mielipide.

----------


## vristo

Muunmuassa vihreiden joukkoliikennelautakunnan vara-jäsen Ville Komsi kommentoi silta-asiaa Hesarin uutisen kirvoittamaan keskusteluun. Linkki ko. keskusteluun.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muunmuassa vihreiden joukkoliikennelautakunnan vara-jäsen Ville Komsi kommentoi silta-asiaa Hesarin uutisen kirvoittamaan keskusteluun. Linkki ko. keskusteluun.


Keskustelua kun on seurannut, niin mielipteitä löytyy aikamoinen kirjo. Paljon monimutkaisempi tapaus kuin esim länsimetro.

Seuraavat päätapaukset ovat tunnistettavissa suhtautumisessa Laajasalon raideyhteyteen:

1) Vastustaa sekä siltaa että tunnelia koska on sitä mieltä että autoilijoita syrjitään liikaa ettei  pelkkään joukkoliikennehankkeeseen pidä tuhlata noin paljon
2) Vastustaa sekä siltaa että tunnelia koska pelkää että Laajasalon idylli menetetään, sinne rakennetaan liikaa ja pelätään että uudet asukkaat kuitenkin liikkuvat autoilla
3) Vastustaa sekä siltaa että tunnelia koska on sitä mieltä että lautta hoitaisi liikennetarpeet riittävän hyvin
4) Vastustaa sekä siltaa että tunnelia koska on sitä mieltä että panostus nykyiseen katuverkkoon + itäväylään + metroon +liityntäbussiiikenteeseen riittävät
5) Vastustaa sekä siltaa että tunnelia koska vihaa Pekka Korpista ja muita "byrokraatteja" jotka eivät ymmärrä Helsingin sielun päälle

6) Vastustaa siltaa mutta voisi hyväksyä tunnelin koska silta pilaa maisemat ja Helsingin merellisen profiilin
7) Vastustaa siltaa mutta voisi hyväksyä tunnelin koska sillan alle ei mahdu purjeveneellä
8) Vastustaa siltaa mutta voisi hyväksyä tunnelin koska pelkää, että jos silta rakennetaan, se ei tule jäämään pelkäksi joukkoliikenne- ja kävelysillaksi vaan sille päästetään myös autoja
9) Vastustaa siltaa mutta hyväksyy tunnelin koska tunnelissa voitaisiin liikennöidä metrolla

10) Vastusta tunnelia mutta voisi hyväksyä sillan koska tunneli on "liian helposti" muutettavissa metroksi
11) Vastusta tunnelia mutta haluaa sillan koska sillalle voisi päästää autojakin
12) Vastusta tunnelia mutta voisi hyväksyä sillan koska tunneli meren alla pelottaa
13) Vastusta tunnelia mutta haluaa sillan koska silta olisi komean näköinen

Jostain syystä en löytänyt ainoatakaan puheenvuoroa joka olisi kelpuuttanut sekä sillan että tunnelin

Eli aikamoinen soppa on päättäjillä hämmennettävänä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Jostain syystä en löytänyt ainoatakaan puheenvuoroa joka olisi kelpuuttanut sekä sillan että tunnelin.


Hyvä pontti, johon itsekaan en ole kiinnittänyt huomiota. Omasta mielestäni tuon raideyhteyden luominen on nimenomaan tärkeintä, mutta siltavaihtoehto on tunnelia parempi. Hyväksyn kuitenkin jälkimmäisenkin mukisematta ilman pienintäkään "hampaidenkiristelyä", jos yhteyden luomisen etu niin vaatii.

----------


## Haltia

> Keskustelua kun on seurannut, niin mielipteitä löytyy aikamoinen kirjo. Paljon monimutkaisempi tapaus kuin esim länsimetro.
> 
> Seuraavat päätapaukset ovat tunnistettavissa suhtautumisessa Laajasalon raideyhteyteen:


Monsigneur Slfverberg, unhoititte vallan ryhmän 14) Vastustaa kaikkia muita vaihtoehtoja paitsi köysirataa. Tästä vaihtoehdosta kun on ihan valtuustoaloitekin tehty. Ja torpattukin  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Ryhmät 3 (lautta) ja 14 (köysirata) ovat kerrassaan hauskoja. Lautan suhteen ihan erikoisen hauskaa on vielä se, miten siitä puhutaan halpana. Voi kun nekin haihattelijat tietäisivät, että kun 1980-luvulla alettiin suunnitella Suomenlinnan lautan uudistamista, tutkittiin - kaupungin toimesta ja ihan tosissaan - erilaisia vaihtoehtoja Suomenlinnan liikenteen hoitamiseksi. Halvimmaksi osoittautui raitiovaunuille tehty kalliotunneli Olympiaterminaalin kulmalta Suomenlinnaan. Liikennöintikustannukset olisivat olleet lauttaan verrattuna niin pienet, että myös investointi olisi maksanut itsensä takaisin kohtuullisessa ajassa!

Mutta hauskuuden keskelläkin rupee kyllä väkisin mietityttämään, millaisia valtuutettuja - ja vielä vihreitä, joiden kai kuuluisi kannattaa joukkoliikennettä - meillä oikein on, kun tuollaisia köysiratoja ilmeisesti ihan tosissaan miettivät.

----------


## Haltia

> Mutta hauskuuden keskelläkin rupee kyllä väkisin mietityttämään, millaisia valtuutettuja - ja vielä vihreitä, joiden kai kuuluisi kannattaa joukkoliikennettä - meillä oikein on, kun tuollaisia köysiratoja ilmeisesti ihan tosissaan miettivät.


Se vetää kieltämättä vakavaksi, mikäli kyseinen aloite tosissaan on tehty. Mitä puoluekysymykseen tulee, lainaisin Antero Alun eduskuntavaalien alla kirjoittamaa viisasta ajatusta siitä, että ei ole olemassa "joukkoliikennepuolueita". Enemmänkin kyse on pelkistä ihmisistä. Kuka kannattaa, kuka ei ja miten.

Tietysti voi katsoa kolikon toistakin puolta ja olla iloinen, että luovuudelle on pakko antaa tilaa ja että poliittisessa päätöksenteossa voidaan edes yrittää selvittää pähkähullujakin ideoita ennemmin kuin vajota pelkkään kyynisyyteen. Eli ehkä sittenkin on hyvä asia, että lennätetään mielummin vähän hullumpiakin ideoita kuin että ei lennätetä ollenkaan ja vajotaan pelkkään muutosvastarintaan. Ne putoavat sitten alas joiden siivet eivät kanna.

----------


## vristo

Eikös joku ollut vieläpä huolissaan Korkeasaaren leijonien häiriintymisestä raitiovaunuliikenteen takia?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikös joku ollut vieläpä huolissaan Korkeasaaren leijonien häiriintymisestä raitiovaunuliikenteen takia?


Kyllä, ja myös sellaisista kuin Tervasaaren idyllin säilymisestä matonpesulaitureineen kaikkineen. 

Maisemien osalta pelätään että silta peittää Kulosaaren sillalta katsottuna näköalan Katajanokalle päin, ja mereltä päin katsottuna, että silta pilaa ainutlaatuisen profiilin muutamine kirkontorneinen, savupiippuineen ja Merihakan torneineen jollaisena ollaan totuttu Pohjolan Valkea Kaupunki näkemään 1970-luvulta asti. Siitä, että kuka saa viedä kenenkin näköalat käydään vielä kovaa kädenvääntöä.

Muuten, jos Timo Soini olisikin stadilainen eikä espoolainen, ja asuisi vielä Laajasalossa tai jossain muualla kaupungin itäpuolella jota hanke koskettaa, niin voisin kuvitella minkälaisen haravatätilegioonan hän mobilisoisi koko hanketta vastaan. Korpinen vapisisi kuin haavanlehti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Muuten, jos Timo Soini olisikin stadilainen eikä espoolainen, ja asuisi vielä Laajasalossa tai jossain muualla kaupungin itäpuolella jota hanke koskettaa, niin voisin kuvitella minkälaisen haravatätilegioonan hän mobilisoisi koko hanketta vastaan. Korpinen vapisisi kuin haavanlehti.


Sanopa muuta!  :Smile:  Toivottavasti Soini pysyy Espoossa...

Laajasalolaiset joutuvat joka tapauksessa tunnustamaan tappionsa sen asian suhteen, että Kruunuvuoreen todellakin tulee uusi asuinalue, vaikkeivät he sitä halunneet. Haluaisin uskoa, että he nyt tässä tilanteessa ymmärtäisivät sen, kuinka suuri merkitys kiinteällä joukkoliikenneyhteydellä, on se sitten silta tai tunneli, on heille. Paitsi että he itse pääsevät nauttimaan tästä nykyistä nopeammasta yhteydestä, joka myös nostaa heidän kotiensa arvoa, niin toinen niistä Kruunuvuoren aiheuttamista suurista peloista (toinen lie viheralueiden menetys) eli läpiajavan autoliikenteen lisääntyminen riippuu ihan oleellisesti siitä, mitä muita vaihtoehtoja kuin henkilöauto kruunuvuorelaisilla on käytettävänään. Jos Kruunuvuoreen on heti asukkaiden sinne muuttaessa nopea ja tiheä raitiovaunuyhteys keskustasta, joka vielä on henkilöautoa huomattavasti nopeampi, niin se tarkoittaa, etä henkilöautoliikennettä vanhan Laajasalon läpi on oleellisesti vähemmän kuin liityntäbussitilanteessa.

On harmi, että EMME-ohjelma ei osaa tätä ennustaa. Mutta kun tästä ei oikein ole meillä missään ennakkotapaustakaan, niin eipä sitä voida ennustaa sen paremmin EMMEllä kuin ilman sitäkään.

----------


## teme

> Jostain syystä en löytänyt ainoatakaan puheenvuoroa joka olisi kelpuuttanut sekä sillan että tunnelin.


Edustukselliseen demokratiaan kuuluu, että kansa vastustaa ja edustajilla on vastuut. Vastuullista on tässä tapauksessa hoitaa tuo joukkoliikenne Kruunuvuoreen kuntoon, mielellään mahdollisimman hyvin.

Ei se lauttakaan noin yleisesti ottaen ihan mahdoton liikenneväline ole, siis jos meillä olisi kokonainen lauttaverkosto johon nämä tulevat laiturit liittyisivät. Kun ei ole, niin ei siinä mitään järkeä ole. Ylipäänsä huonojen liikenneideoiden kantava teema tuntuu olevan liikenteen järjestäminen pisteestä A pisteeseen B (mihin köysiratakin olisi ihan mahdollinen vaihtoehto).

Ja tässä hengessä, ymmärrän miksi sitä päivänselvää jatkolinjaa Herttoniemeen ei ole piirretty, mutta siltikin sen poisjättäminen edes tulevaisuuden vaihtoehtona on typerää. Saisi hyvä hanke lisää kannatusta vaikka Länsi-Herttoniemessä.

----------


## juhani

Mulle kelpaa sekä tunneli että silta, mutta olen jälkimmäisen kannalla, koska silta olisi upea lisäys Helsingin kaupunkikuvaan.

Metroyhteyttä en kannata, koska Laajasalo ei ole ideaalinen paikka metrolähiölle. Myöskään ratikkalinjaa ei kannattaisi tehdä. Siispä julkinen liikenne siltaa pitkin hoidettaisiin busseilla. Hyvä puoli tässä on sekin, että silloin siltaa voisivat käyttää halutessaan kaikki autoilijat. Liikennettä hillitsemään voisi tarvittaessa asettaa siltamaksun.

----------


## Razer

> Ratikkalinjaa ei kannattaisi tehdä. Siispä julkinen liikenne siltaa pitkin hoidettaisiin busseilla.


 Perustelematon väite... 


> Hyvä puoli tässä on se, että silloin siltaa voisivat käyttää halutessaan kaikki autoilijat.


 Ihmettelen myös, että mitä hyvää autoilijoista sitten seuraa? Ruuhkia ja päästöjä, yksinkertainen yhtälö. Ei siis mitään yhteiskunnallisesti hyödyttävää. Ja ruuhkamaksuilla ei ainakaan saataisi hillittyä autojen virtaa, sillä ei se raha enää merkitse, kun auton käyttökulutkin saavat olla pilvissä, kunhan bussiin ei joudu eläissään astumaan. En itse kannata mitään tietullin tapaista, sillä kepin sijaan näen porkkanan aina toimivampana keinona. On siis korostettava joukkoliikenteen vahvuuksia vaihtoehtona yksityisautoilulle, mikä ei onnistu ilman merkittävää etua infrastruktuurissa. Suoran raitioliikenteelle omistetun väylän (oli sitten silta tai tunneli) ansiosta asetelma olisi helpoimmin saavutettavissa.

----------


## vristo

> Metroyhteyttä en kannata, koska Laajasalo ei ole ideaalinen paikka metrolähiölle. Myöskään ratikkalinjaa ei kannattaisi tehdä. Siispä julkinen liikenne siltaa pitkin hoidettaisiin busseilla. Hyvä puoli tässä on sekin, että silloin siltaa voisivat käyttää halutessaan kaikki autoilijat. Liikennettä hillitsemään voisi tarvittaessa asettaa siltamaksun.


Niin, kyllähän tämäkin on näkökulma ja koska se on ihan tosissaan yhtenä vaihtoehtona, niin voihan sitäkin hieman pohtia. 

Mitäs bussilinjoja perustettaisiin tai jatkettaisiin Laajasaloon tässä bussivaihtoehdossa? 
Minusta luontevinta olisi jatkaa jo olemassaolevia linjoja. Kruunuvuorensalmen pohjoisessa reittivaihtoehdossa luontevimmat mielestäni olisivat linjan h18 jatko Kruununhaasta Yliskylään (voisi mennä jopa Herttoniemen metroasemalle saakka), linjan h15A jatko Elieliltä Kruununhakaan ja edelleen Stansvikiin sekä linjan h20 jatko Esplanadia pitkin Kauppatorille ja edelleen Pojoisrannan kautta Kruunuvuorensalmen yli Gunillantielle (linja h84 nykyinen päätepysäkki, mutta tämäkin voisi mennä aina Santahaminaan saakka). Kaikilla linjoilla olisi kalustona matalalattiaisia nivelbusseja. 

Mutta mikä siis tekisi ratikkavaihtoehdosta vieläkin paremman? Kapasiteetti ja sen tuomat edut. Mikään bussi ei pysty sellaiseen metron luokkaan olevien matkustahamäärien kuljettamiseen kuin suuri kapasiteettinen raitiovaunu tai kaksi sellaista yhteen kytkettynä. Noiden bussilinjojen pitäisi kulkea melkoisen tiehästi, jolloin niiden aiheuttamat kustannukset nousisivat. Lisäksi raitiovaunu on sähköisenä ja suurikapasiteettisenä joukkoliikennemuotona ympäristöystävällisempää.

Ja nuo em. linjathan voidaan perustaa hyvin raitiovaunulinjoinakin; h20 vaan sitten Aleksin jo olemassa olevaa rataa pitkin ja sen jatko länsipäässä aina Lauttasaareen saakka. Lauttasaaressa se hoitaisi samalla syöttöliikennettä sen sisällä Lauttasaaren metroasemalle. Jätkäsaaren suunnitelmissa oleva suora raitiolinjayhteys Kampin kautta keskustaan voidaan jatkaa näin Laajasaloon saakka ja korvaa siten bussilinjan h15A:n. Linja h18 voidaan myös korvata raitiovaunulla; Kampin rataa voisi hyödyntää tässäkin mainiosti, mutta tulevaisuudessa tarvittaisiin myös ratayhteys Töölön torilta Topeliuksenkatua Tukholmankadulle. Myös rata Munkkivuoreen ja edelleen jopa Pajamäkeen saakka ratkaisisi monta nykyistä keskustan/kantakaupungin bussilinjaa.

Mutta yksi asia: ei henkilöautoliikennettä tuolle Kruunuvuorensalmen ylittävälle/alittavalle yhteydellä. Sen ideahan on olla nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen ja kevyenliikenteen käytössä; muille on suuri ja mahtava Itäväylä jo olemassa.

----------


## vristo

> Mutta mikä siis tekisi ratikkavaihtoehdosta vieläkin paremman?


Bussiliikenteen etuisuuksia ei ole myöskään mahdollista järjestää yhtä sujuviksi kuin raideliikenteen, vaikka käytettaisiin jopa bussi-Jokerin tasoista etuisuuksia. Bussikaistoista yms. huolimatta se on paljolti muun auto- ja tieliikenteen armoilla. Tästä on hyvänä esimerkkinä vaikkapa Tukholman keskustan alueen "stombuss"-linjat, jotka häviävät sujuvuudessaan vastaaville omilla väylillään kulkeville raitiovaunuille; ne eivät juurikaan poikkea niistä entisistä tavanomaisista bussilinjoista joiden tilalle ne perustettiin (muuten kuin bussin koolla). Myöskin em. Jokeri bussilinja on jo nyt bussijärjestelmänä kuormittunut ääriään myöten, mikä on osoitus bussin kapasiteetin rajallisuudesta (vaikka bussi-Jokeri sinäänsä edustaa laadukkainta kaupunkibussiliikennettä Suomessa).

Kyllä; Laajasalon joukkoliikenneyhteyden tulee mielestäni perustua nimenomaan kevyeen raideliikenteeseen eli raitiovaunuun ja tehdä sen kulku mahdollisimman sujuvaksi sekä kapasiteetiltaan riittäväksi.

----------


## risukasa

Mitkäs seikat tarkalleen ottaen estävät järjestämästä busseille samoja etuuksia kuin raitiovaunuille?

----------


## vristo

> Mitkäs seikat tarkalleen ottaen estävät järjestämästä busseille samoja etuuksia kuin raitiovaunuille?


No joo, käytin ehkäpä turhan vahvaa ilmaisua ja onhan maailmalla toki esimerkkejä toimivista "bussi-metroista" eli ns. BRT-järjestelmistä (Bus Rapid Transit). Niiden kannattajat kyllä vahvasti luottavat niihin (ihan niinkuin raitioteidenkin kannattajat omaansa) sujuvana ja edullisenä joukkoliikennevalineenä.

Löysin pari videota, joissa esitellään mm. Kiinan kaupunkien BRT-järjestelmien toimintaa. Tuollaisia systeemejä on tulossa tänne useimpiin suurkaupunkeihin ja se onkin varsin hyvä tapa parantaa nimenomaan bussiliikenteen laatua. Odotan itse sellaisia tänne Fuzhouun vielä tänä vuonna. Kiinalaisella bussivalmistajalla King Longilla onkin valikoimissaan uusi nimenomaan BRT-järjestelmiä varten optimoitu 18-metrinen matalalattiainen ja ilmastoitu nivelbussi. Linkki. Myos muilta valmistajilta loytyy vastaavat tuotteet.
Mielestäni bussin rajallinen kapasitetti (max. tuplanivelbussi vrt. 25-45-metrinen raitiovaunu, joita voidaan useita peräkkäin tarvittaessa) ei kuitenkaan tee siitä raideliikenteen veroista runkolinjaa. 

Tässä kuitenkin nämä videot katsottavaksi ja ajatuksia herättämään:
Linkki 1
Linkki 2

Mexico Cityn tunnettu BRT (englanniksi):
Linkki

Lopuksi vielä jonkinlainen BRT-mainosvideo (englanniksi):
Linkki osaan 1
Linkki osaan 2

Bussi-Jokeria pitäisin YTV-alueen BRT-järjestelmänä ja Tampereelle kaavaillut bussien laatukäytävät edustavat myös mielestäni samaa ajattelua, jossa suurikapasiteettinen bussi toimii runkolinjana käyttämällä paljolti omia väyliään ja jolla on vahvat etuudet.

Olisiko tuollainen BRT-järjestelmä omiaan Laajasalon joukkoliikenneratkaisuksi?

----------


## Antero Alku

Vristo on Laajasalon uuden sillan ja autoliiken kanssa aivan oikeassa. Ei ole taloudellista järkeä ajaa busseilla, kun ratikkaliikenne on halvempaa. Ja vain ratikoilla voidaan viedä ihmiset perille asti, eli keskustan kauppakaduille.

Autoilua tuolle sillalle ei voi laittaa sen vuoksi, ettei sillan autovirralle ole tilaa keskustan päässä. Katajanokan rantaa voi kyllä ajattaa, mutta Nokalta ei enää pääse niemen puolelle autoillen. Tulppana ovat Nokan ja mantereen väliset sillat.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisiko tuollainen BRT-järjestelmä omiaan Laajasalon joukkoliikenneratkaisuksi?


Minusta ei ole. BRT perustuu erikoisrakenteisiin busseihin, jotka eivät voi liikennöidä kuin BRT-kaisotoilla. Sellaisia ei ole eikä tehdä H:gin keskustaan.

Kiinassa ja Brasiliassa näyttää olevan keskilaiturit ja korkea lattia. Sillä maksimoidaan bussin kapasiteetti ja minimoidaan auton kustannukset. Logiikka on sama kuin metrossa: pannaan rahaa paljon väylään, jotta saadaan kalustosta ja liikennöinnistä halvempaa.

Mainosfilmi oli mekoista puppua, mutta loppu paljastikin sen olevan niille, jotka havittelevat pormestareiksi tai presidenteiksi. Filmi ei esitellyt mitään hyvää, mitä ei voisi tehdä paremmin ratikalla. Sen sijaan paljon huonoa, mistä ei ratikalla ole riesaa. Yhtenä tällaisena asiana yhteensopivuus normaaliin katuympäristöön. Onhan se aika tylyä, että BRT:n myötä luovutaan bussin tärkeimmästä edusta joukkoliikennevälineenä, eli sopivuudesta autoliikenteen väyläverkkoon, joka tehdään kaikkialle. Mutta BRT johtaa välttämättä liityntäliikenteeseen bussista toiseen! Edes ratikalla ei tule tätä ongelmaa, koska sekin voidaan rakentaa normaalikadulle ja jopa ilman pysäkkilaitureita, jos halutaan.

Härskeintä oli väittää, että BRT:n kapasiteetti on yhtä suuri kuin ratikalla mutta hinta halvempi. Olen itse nähnyt 3-vaunuisia ratikkajunia, joissa kapasiteetti on eurooppalaisella pakkaustiheydellä 600-700 matkustajaa junaa kohden. Ovia saadaan laiturin pituutta kohden enemmän kuin bussiin, joten pysäkkiajat ovat aina lyhyemmät kuin bussilla. Joten vaikka 3 BRT bussia ajaisi peräkkäin "junana", aina samassa järjestyksessä ja pysähtyisivät peräkkäin pysäkeille, ne eivät koskaan pääse samaan vuoromäärään kuin ratikka.

Kuten täällä JLF:ssä on aiemminkin todettu ja todisteltu, BRT on köyhän miehen ratikka. Toki siihen pääsee kiinni vähemmillä investoinneilla kuin ratikkaan. Mutta siitä maksetaan sitten liikennöinnin ja ylläpidon kuluissa moninkertaisesti. Sellainen lyhytnäköinen hölmöily sopii tietenkin hyvin poliitikolle, joka ei ole vastaamassa tekemisistään 10 vuoden päästä. Olipa filkassa yksi erinomainen argumetti mainittukin: BRT:n voi toteuttaa yhden vaalikauden aikana! Todella tärkeä peruste liikenne- ja kaupunkirakennehankkeissa.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Laajasalon tapauksessa kannattaa lisäksi huomioida muutama oleellinen seikka:

- Laajasalon raitiotie on investointikustannuksiltaan halvempi kuin vastaava "bussimetro". Tämä johtuu erityisesti siitä, että silta- ja tunneliratkaisut voidaan tehdä edullisempina. HKL:n rataprofiililla raitiotie tarvitsee kapeamman tilan. Laajasalossa voidaan myös - ainakin jos halutaan - käyttää edullisia pölkkyrataratkaisuja.
- Laajasalon raitiotie on HKL:n olemassaolevan raitiotien laajennus. Voidaan hyödyntää nykyistä kalustoa ja varikoita. Raitiotien kallein osa - keskustan raiteet - on jo ajat sitten rakennettu.

Laajasalon tapauksessa "bussivaihtoehto" ei tuota mitään säästöjä, ei investoinnissa eikä käyttökuluissa.

----------


## vristo

> BRT perustuu erikoisrakenteisiin busseihin, jotka eivät voi liikennöidä kuin BRT-kaisotoilla. Sellaisia ei ole eikä tehdä H:gin keskustaan.


Muutamissa Etelä-Amerkikan kaupungeissa liikennöidään noilla korkeilla 2-nivelbusseilla ja Pekingissä on käytössä matalalattiabusseja, joissa on niin ovet kuin ohjauskin vasemmalla puolella (käytössä on saarekelaiturit), mutta esim. tuossa nähdyssä Hangzhoun BRT:llä on käytössä aivan normaaleja Neoplan-matalalattia nivelbusseja. Kunmingnissa Lounais-Kiinassa on todellinen "köyhänmiehen-BRT": noita katujen keskellä olevia bussikaistoja käyttävät aivan tavalliset kaupunkibussit, ilman mitään erikoisuuksia. Ko. ratkaisu on merkittävästi nopeuttanyt ennen niin tukkoista bussiliikennettä, joka juuttui kaupungin ruuhkiin. 
Kiinassakin on siis huomattu, että erikoisrakenteiset tai muuten tavallisuudesta poikkeavat bussit eivät välttämättä ole kannattava investointi ja jatkossa uudet BRT:t perustuvatkin aivan normaaleihin teknisiin ratkaisuihin.

Vaikka itse sinäänsä kannatankin raideliikennettä, niin kyllä tämä BRT:kin kiinnostaa ja onhan sekin joukkoliikenteen suosiota sekä sen laatua parantava ratkaisu. Tänne Fuzhouun on juuri tullut kameroilla valvotut bussikaista ja tämä enteillee kovasti tällaisen järjestelmän käyttöönottoa täällä lähiaikoina.

Tässä pari pdf-selvitystä Kiinan BRT-järjestelmistä:
 BRT Developments in China
Perspectives on Bus Rapid Transit. (BRT) Developments in China.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta ei ole. BRT perustuu erikoisrakenteisiin busseihin, jotka eivät voi liikennöidä kuin BRT-kaisotoilla. Sellaisia ei ole eikä tehdä H:gin keskustaan.


Laajasalon kohdalla BRT ei oikein sovi, koska sille ei olisi mitään kunnollista sisääntuloreittiä Helsingin keskustan katuverkossa. Sillan rakentaminen pelkästään busseja varten ei olisi millään tavalla halvempaa kuin raitiovaunuja varten, lisäksi turvallisuus olisi heikompaa esim talvella kun on liukasta. Tunnelissa taas olisivat ongelmana pakokaasujen poisto ja paloturvallisuus. 

Bussi-Jokeri on lähimpänä BRT:tä mihin Suomessa on päästy. Kun bussi-jokeri on "raiteistettu" voisi kuvitella että jokeri II tai vastaava kehäyhteys rakennettaisiin BRT:ksi. 

Jos Espoon kaupunginvaltuusto olisi viime syyskuisessa kokouksessaan päättänyt hylätä länsimetron, ja sensijaan kehittää bussiliikennettä etelä-Espoosta Helsingin keskustaan, olisi ennemmin tai myöhemmin jouduttu rakentamaan BRT:tä muistuttavat järjestelyt, raskaammasta päästä: Busseille oman tunnelin rakentaminen Ruoholahdesta Kamppiin, monen keseisen pysäkin suurentaminen terminaalimaisiksi, mahdollisesti nivelbussien, jopa 2-nivelisten, käyttöönotto jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Laajasalon kohdalla BRT ei oikein sovi, koska sille ei olisi mitään kunnollista sisääntuloreittiä Helsingin keskustan katuverkossa. Sillan rakentaminen pelkästään busseja varten ei olisi millään tavalla halvempaa kuin raitiovaunuja varten, lisäksi turvallisuus olisi heikompaa esim talvella kun on liukasta. Tunnelissa taas olisivat ongelmana pakokaasujen poisto ja paloturvallisuus.


 Hyvin kiteytit myös minun ajatukseni. Tämä BRT-juttu ja siihen liittyvät linkit olivat lähinnä keskustelun herättämiseksi ja kyllähän bussivaihtoehtoa tutkitaan yhtenä Laajasalon ratkaisuista. Itse olen myös sitä mieltä, ettei uutta siltaa tai tunnelia kannata rakentaa vain busseja ja kevyttäliikennettä varten. Nykyaikainen ja tarkoituksenmukaisesti rakennettu raitiotie on mielestäni se oikea vaihtoehto. Sillä päästään samaan lopputulokseen kuin metrollakin, mutta halvemmalla ja joustavammin. Nythän ilmeisesti suunnitellaan raide-Jokeria parasta aikaa ja noita oppeja voisi hyvinkin käyttää hyödykseen myös Laajasalossa.

Mutta bussimatkustaminen ei tule loppumaan YTV-alueella vaan säilyy edelleen vahvana joukkoliikennemuotona ja eräillä alueilla tulee täyttämään jopa runkoliikenteen kriteerit. Tällaisissa tapauksissa on mielestäni tärkeää tehdä bussien kulku mahdollisimman joustavaksi ja tarjota niille vahvat etuudet. Ei varmasti ole tarpeen luoda ihan niin radikaaleja BRT-systeemiä kuin Kiinassa tai Etelä-Amerikassa, mutta tärkein asia lienee bussien estäminen juuttumasta ruuhkiin. 

Pari linkkiä vielä asiaan liittyen:
Linkki 1
Linkki 2

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kiinassakin on siis huomattu, että erikoisrakenteiset tai muuten tavallisuudesta poikkeavat bussit eivät välttämättä ole kannattava investointi ja jatkossa uudet BRT:t perustuvatkin aivan normaaleihin teknisiin ratkaisuihin.


Niinpä niin. Ei kannata rakentaa bussiliikennettä raideliikenteen tapaan. Kun sitten päädytään tavanomaisiin bussikaistoihin, niin mihin pannaan raja sille, että kyseessä on BRT tai ei?

Länsiväylän bussiliikenne on jo amerikkalaisen määrittelyn mukaan BRT, kun siellä kerran on omat kaistansa busseille. Minusta onkin parempi määritellä BRT:ksi bussiliikenteelle järjestetty selkeä etuisuus, koska sillä saavutetaan halvemmalla samat asiat muuhun bussiliikenteeseen yhteensopivana kuin korkealaiturisilla BRT-järjestelyillä.

Tämän vuoksi näen mm. Brasilian systeemit vain kuriositeettina. Volvolle on ollut mukavaa rakentaa halpoja ja yksinkertaisia korkealattiaisia 2-nivelbusseja kun kaupungit ovat maksaneet korkeat laiturit ja "putkipyäskit".

Sanoisin tätä vain kikkailuksi, jolla BRT saadaan näyttämään edullisemmalta sillä keinoin, että itse bussit ovat halvempia. Poliitikoille tämä on helppo myydä: "Katsokaa, näin halpoja ja isoja busseja! Paljon halvempia kuin ratikat." Putkipysäkkien osalta taas selitetään: "Katsokaa, näin paljon halvempaa kuin ratikka, koska ei tarvita kiskoja!"

Paikallinen liikennelaitos tai vastaava luultavasti maksaa putkipysäkit bussien lisäksi, mutta muut katujärjestelyt ja itse radan eli kaistan teko ja ylläpito menevät katurakennuksen momentilta. Ja sehän on joka tapauksessa niin valtava, ettei pikku lisä siellä tunnu missään.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Kslk:n esityslistassa on nyt 10.5. sekä Kruunuvuoren osayleiskaavaluonnos että joukkoliikennejärjestelmä. HKL:ssä on keksitty, että "minimetro" pitää vielä selvittää, eli projektia joudutaan nyt sen vuoksi viivästyttämään, toivottavasti ei kuitenkaan kovin pitkään. Esityslistateksti kuitenkin pitää raitiovaunua ykkösvaihtoehtona, metron hinnan laskeminen lie lähinnä muodollisuus.

Merkillepantavaa on, että bussien näennäisestä halpuudesta huolimatta liikennöinti Laajasaloon raitiovaunuin maksaa käytännössä saman verran kuin busseilla. Ilmeisesti matkustajakapasiteetilla mitattuna raitiovaunu on peräti halvempi, koskapa yksikkökoko on suurempi.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Kslk:n esityslistassa on nyt 10.5. sekä Kruunuvuoren osayleiskaavaluonnos että joukkoliikennejärjestelmä. HKL:ssä on keksitty, että "minimetro" pitää vielä selvittää, eli projektia joudutaan nyt sen vuoksi viivästyttämään, toivottavasti ei kuitenkaan kovin pitkään.


Millaisesta minimetrosta tuossa mahtanee olla kysymys? Ei kaiketi kuitenkaan saitin http://www.minimetrospa.it/ todella pienestä "metrosta"?

----------


## kuukanko

> Millaisesta minimetrosta tuossa mahtanee olla kysymys?


Siellähän se tekstissä lukee: yhden yksikön metrojunilla ajettava linja, jolla olisi asemat vain Kampissa, Esplanadilla ja Kruunuvuorenrannassa. Vuoroväli ruuhkassa 5 min ja muulloin 8 min.

----------


## vristo

Ei kyllä mielestäni paljoa poikkea tuota kuuluisasta köysirataehdotuksesta tuollainen "minimetro". Paitsi, että on paljon kalliimpi. Esimerkiksi katajanokkalaisten yhteydethän Laajasaloon todella parenevat tuolla. 

Metro on kyllä mielestäni kelpo kulkuväline, mutta silloin sen ja asemien pitää palvella mahdollisimman monia. Niinpä esimerkiksi keskustan ja kautakaupungin alueella asemia tulisi olla verrattaen tieheästi ja niiden niin lähellä pintaa (jos ovat tunneliasemia) kuin mahdollista. Sellainen "pikajuna" kun siitä ollaan nyt muovaamassa on kyllä huonosti palveleva.

----------


## vristo

Onhan tuossa esityksessä paljon hyvääkin ja tärkein niistä on se, että suunnitelman jatkotyöksi ehdotetaan pohjoista raitiovaihtoehtoa (RP1), joka on merkittävästi eteläistä Katajanokalta kulkevaa (RE) vaihtoehtoa monipuolisempi ja luo raitioliikenteeseen perustuvia joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoja myös muualle Helsinkiin. Siltavaihtoehto (vinoköysisilta eteenkin) näyttää olevat esteettisesti melkein mahdottomuus Helsingin nykyiseen kaupunkikuvaan; ainakin vaikuttaa siltä, ettei sen ei haluta muuttuvan noin radikaalisti. Omasta mielestäni komea silta ei ole "maisemanpilaaja", vaan päinvastoin; Helsinki kaipaa tulevaisuudessakin uusia maamerkkejä ja sillat puolestaan korostavat pääkaupungin merellistä henkeä. 

Omiin silmiini pistivät muutamat lauseet tuossa esityksessä:
"Siltojen mittakaava viittaa erheellisesti keskeiseen valtaväylään." 
Sellainenhan se mielestäni onkin, vaikka onkin joukko -ja kevyeenliikenteeseen perustuva.

"Suunniteltu yhteys Korkeasaaresta Kruunuvuorenrantaan kulkee vaihtoehtoisesti matalatunnelissa tai sillalla. Molempien yhteyksien luonne kävely- tai pyöräreittinä on ongelmallinen mittakaavaltaan. Noin kilometrin mittainen tunneliyhteys ei tarjoa mahdollisuutta nauttia merellisestä maisemasta. Toisaalta samanpituinen silta linjattuna avoimen selkäveden yli on tuulinen ja suojaton. Virkistysreitteinä suojaisammat yhteydet tulevat olemaan suositumpia." 
Erityisesti viimeinen lause särähti pahasti; miten tunneli olisi kevyenliikenteen väylänä virkistävä vaikutukseltaan? Minusta tuntuu, että tuulisella/myrskyisänä tai muuten huonolla säällä ei muutenkaan niin kauheasti harrasteta "virkistävää" ulkoilua. Silloin mentäisiin sillä ratikalla sillan yli (jos se olisi vaihtoehtona).

Mutta kuten sanoin jo aiemmin, niin tämä silta-/tunnelivaihtoehto ei ole minulle mikään kynnyskysmys, vaan tämän yhteyden toteutuminen raitioliikenteen muodossa on se avainsana. Pohjoinen raitiotievaihtoehto tunnelissa on matka-ajallisesti aivan yhtä nopea kun sillallakin, vain estetiikka puuttuu. Lisäksi silta on tunnelia halvempi, mutta jos ensinmainitun vaikutukset kaupunkikuvan, maiseman ja kulttuurihistorian kannalta ovat niinkin negatiiviset, kun Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntan esitys antaa ymmärtää, niin upotetaan ne kiskot sitten meren pohjalle vaan. 

Nyt tuo "torso-metro" pitää vaan selvitellä pois, saada asiasta päätös ja päästä itse toteuttamisvaiheeseen. Tämä on mielestäni lähes länsimetron veroinen raideliikenneyhteys.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> "Toisaalta samanpituinen silta linjattuna avoimen selkäveden yli on tuulinen ja suojaton. Virkistysreitteinä suojaisammat yhteydet tulevat olemaan suositumpia."
> ...
> miten tunneli olisi kevyenliikenteen väylänä virkistävä vaikutukseltaan?


Esityksessä ei varmaankaan ole tarkoitettu tässä yhteydessä tunnelia suojaisampana vaihtoehtona, vaan jotain vaihtoehtoista maalla kulkevaa ulkoilureittiä. 

Keskustaan kulkevien täytyisi kuitenkin kiertää melkoinen matka jos haluaisivat kulkea suojaisampaa reittiä kuin Kruunuvuorenselän silta. Kulosaaren siltakaan ei ole kovin suojaisa ja pohjoisempana tullaan Viikin pelloille, joilla niilläkin tuulee kovaa. Käytännössä on siis melkolailla tarpeetonta perustella sillan huonoutta sillä, että se ei huonolla säällä sovellu kevyen liikenteen yhteydeksi keskustaan. 

Virkistäytymiskäytössähän tunneli on aina yhtä kehno ja huonolla säällä voi virkistäytyä muualla, kuten vristo sanoi ja esityksessä epäiltiin tapahtuvan. Tunnelivaihtoehdossa on minun mielestäni enemmän kärsijöitä kuin voittajia, koska tunnelia ei kyllä hyvinkään syin voi pitää varteenotettavana vaihtoehtona kevyen liikenteen väyläksi. Siltakaan ei estä merimaisemaa kuin Kulosaaren eteläkärjen asukkailta, joilla varmasti on vahva mielipide asiasta, mutta nykyisillä ja tulevilla laajasalolaisilla voi olla vahvempi mielipide.

----------


## vristo

Katselin vielä em. esityslistan liitteitä ja erityisesti tässä liitteessä oleva tietokoneella tehdyt havainnekuvat siltavaihtoehdoista Mustikkamaalta katsottuna ovat erittäin vakuuttavia. Eristyisesti tuo ihailemani vinoköysisilta näyttää juuri niin upealta, kuin se mielikuvissani on ollutkin. Mutta olen ymmärtänyt, että se, monumenttaallisine ja hallitsevine piirteineen, herättää suorastaa pelkoja tietyissä piireissä. Minusta se vaan on käsittämättömän kaunis, eikä turmele ympäristöään millään tavalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

Supistetusta metrosta on esityslistan mukana jaettu paperinen selvitys. HKL:n julkaisunumero on D: 4/2007, otsikko "Laajasalon raideyhteys - supistettu metro".

Metroasema Laajasalon saarella olisi Kruunuvorenrannan alueen keskellä, suunnilleen koulun alla. Samassa kohdassa on nykyään Koirasaarentien eteläpäässä oleva risteys nimeämättömälle länteen päin haarautuvalle kadunpätkälle. Kyseinen pätkä on itse asiassa tonttiliittymä tontille, josta rakennukset on jo purettu. Laajasalon nykyisillä asuikkailla olisi tälle metroasemalle keskimäärin yhtä pitkä matka kuin Herttoniemen asemalle.

Mainitun dokumentin mukaan esityslistan liitteenä olevassa ja netistä ladattavassa KSV:n selvityksessä esitetty raitiotieyhteyden hyöty-kustannussuhde (HK-suhde) olisi laskettu väärin. Ja sen vuoksi tämä "minimetro" olisi parempi. Koko supistetun metron esitys nojaa tähän, mutta valitettavasti myös kaatuu tämän väittämän virheellisyyden vuoksi.

Väite on virheellinen, sillä KSV:n arvo on laskettu oikein. Raitiotien HK-suhteesta ei puutu vaunuinvestointia, koska se sisältyy liikennöintikustannuksiin, jotka sisältyvät HK-laskelmaan. Raitioliikenne ei myöskään edellytä väitettyä 17 vaunua, eikä vaunujen hinta ole 3 milj. euroa kappale. Laajasalon ja Rautatientorin väliseen liikenteeseen tarvitaan esitetyillä matka-ajoilla 11 vaunua, joiden markkinahinta on 2,2 milj. euroa kappale. Mutta kuten sanottu, tätä investointia ei pidä lisätä HK-laskelmaan toiseen kertaan.

Dokumentti siis esittää, että supistetun metron HK-suhde olisi 1,54. Raitiotielle samalla tavalla laskettu HK-suhde on 1,92. Metro on siis selkeästi ratikkaa huonompi vaihtoehto.

HK-suhteessa lasketaan vain "kuviteltuja" hyötyjä, kuten matka-aikoja. Siihen ei lasketa lipputuloja. On aivan selvää, että vaihdoton raitiotie houkuttelee enemmän joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä kuin vaihdollinen metro pidempine matka-aikoineen. Kun samalla metron kustannukset ovat suuremmat ja tulot pienemmät, ei ole tietenkään mitään perusteita pohtia metroa ratikan vaihtoehtona.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Täytyy sanoa että tuo minimetro on aika hauska: siinä saadaan kaikki metron huonot puolet, muttei mitään hyviä. Ehkä se mini tarkoittaakin sitä  :Wink:  Tai no, onhan se asematon metro tietenkin huippunopea. Mutta mitäs hyötyä siitä on, kun se ei vie perille, vaan loppumatka pitää sitten kulkea jotenkin?

Hinta on ratikkaan verrattuna tupla. Saavutettavuus on huono, kun asemia ei ole. Liityntäjärjestelmä Laajasalossa säilyy, Herttoniemen ohella liityntää tarvitaan Kruunuvuoreen. Katajanokan ali kulkee metro, mutta siitä eivät asukkaat ja työntekijät hyödy lainkaan. Keskustassa ei pääse muualle kuin Espalle (kuka sinne menee?) ja Kamppiin. Ydinalue jää palveluitta, tai pidemmän kävelymatkan päähän.

Eiköhän Kslk voisi kokouksessaan todeta, että minimetroa on jo selvitetty riittävästi osoittamaan, ettei se ole varteenotettava vaihtoehto tässä vaiheessa. Lautakunta voisi määrätä lopettamaan resurssien käytön tällaiseen ja kohdistaa suunnittelun nyt rv-vaihtoehtoon, jotta homma saadaan etenemään pikaisesti ja Kruunuvuoren rakennusaikataulun edellyttämällä tavalla. Mitään uusia minimetroköysiratakuumailmapallokeksintöjä ei tarvita enää viivästyttämään asioita.

----------


## vristo

Ja onhan tuossa esityksessä mukana toki raitioliikenteen sujuvuutta parantavia asioita; sellaisia, joita tälläkin foorumilla on monesti haikailtu.

Jos sitten puhutaan itse linjoista, jotka tuon raitiotieyhteyden myötä toteutuisivat. Lähtökohtani on nimenomaan se, että pohjoinen vaihtoehto (RP) toteutuu. Esityksen mukaanhan Kruunuvuorenrannasta eli Stansvikistä tuleva linja ohjataan Liisankadulta Kaisaniemeen ja edelleen Rautatientorille. Muut linjat eli Yliskylästä ja Gunillantieltä tulevat linjat ohjattaisiin puolestaan Liisankadulta Snellmanninkadulle ja edelleen Aleksille. 

Mihin jo olemassaoleviin linjoihin nuo olisi tarkoituksenmukaisinta yhdistää? 
Tuo RP-vaihtoehtohan toisi mahdollisesti (siis toivottavasti) Sompasaaren sekä Kalasataman suunnalta vielä yhden raitiolinjan keskustan tuntumaan. Hyvin suunniteltu, suuria yksiköitä ja mahdollisimman paljon omia väyliään esteettömästi käyttävä raitioliikennehän on parhaimmillaan juuri heilurilinjoina. Mutta tärkeää on toteuttaa ne niin, etteivät linjat ole toistensa tukkoina. Tästä esimerkkinä vaikkapa Aleksi, jossa tuon myötä kulkisivat linjat h4, h3B/T, h7A/B sekä Laajasalon linjat R11 ja R12 (numerot projektinumeroita esityksestä). Rautatientorille päättyvällä linjalla R13 olisi kääntöpaikka Mikonkadulla, mutta mielestäni sekin pitäisi pyrkiä muodostamaan heilurilinjaksi yhdistämällä sen jonkin muun linjan kanssa. Mieleeni tulee jatkuvasti bussilinjan h18 korvaaminen raitiotiellä, johon tuo R13 olisi aivan omiaan.

Radikaalejakin muutoksia saattaa olla siis edessä raitiolinjastossa, eivätkä mielestäni "pyhät kiertolinjat" voi olla välttämättä turvassa.

----------


## 339-DF

Reiherintien ja Yliskylän linjojen tarjona vastaa yhteenlaskettuna melko tarkkaan nykyisen linjan 10 tarjontaa. Loogista onkin, että tulevaisuudessa Erottajalle päättyvä linja 10 jatkuu Aleksia ja Snellmaninkatua pitkin Laajasaloon ja haarautuu lopuksi Reiherintielle ja Yliskylään.

Kruunuvuorenrannan tiheämmälle linjalle löytyy hyvä päätepiste Jätkäsaaresta (jolloin esim. ysin ei tarvitse kulkea Jätkään, vaan se voi kulkea Kirurgille).

----------


## vristo

Ihan hyvä visio.

Linja h10 jatkettaneen sitten tulevaisuudessa toisessa päässään aina Huopalahden asemalle, jossa olisi vaihtoyhteydet Jokeriin ja lähijuniin. Todellinen runkolinja silloin.

Tuon R13:n päätepiste Jätkäsaaressa kävi minunkin mielessäni toisena vaihtoehtona. Ihan hyvä sekin; sujuvasti Kaivokadulta Kamppiin ja sieltä Ruoholahden uudisradan kautta Jätkäsaareen. Tai jospa keskustatunnelia ei todella toteutettaisi, silloinhan voisi käyttää nykyistä satamaradan kuilua nopeana raitiotieväylänä.

----------


## vristo

Tuli vaan mieleeni, että tuollainen raitiolinja Laajasalosta (Yliskylästä/Reiherintieltä) Kruununhaan ja keskustan kautta Pikku-Huopalahteen ja edelleen Huopalahden asemalle olisi kuten Helsinkiin suunniteltu "toinen metrolinja", jos raitiovaunujen yksikkökoot olisivat suurempia ja niiden etuudet saataisiin sujuviksi. Tosin ajatusta vasten pitäisi siltä olla myös sujuva yhteys Pasilaan ja edelleen vaikkapa Viikkiin saakka.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuli vaan mieleeni, että tuollainen raitiolinja Laajasalosta (Yliskylästä/Reiherintieltä) Kruununhaan ja keskustan kautta Pikku-Huopalahteen ja edelleen Huopalahden asemalle olisi kuten Helsinkiin suunniteltu "toinen metrolinja", jos raitiovaunujen yksikkökoot olisivat suurempia ja niiden etuudet saataisiin sujuviksi. Tosin ajatusta vasten pitäisi siltä olla myös sujuva yhteys Pasilaan ja edelleen vaikkapa Viikkiin saakka.


Ainakin tällaiseen kehitykseen sopisi ennalta varautua tekemällä Laajasalon radoista ratageometrialtaan tasokkaampia. Näin olisi jo puolet "metrolinjasta" tehtynä. Sitten tarvittaisiin vain se rataosuus Keskustasta Pasilaan, millainen saataisiin remppaamalla Mannerheimintien rata ja edelleen osuus Pasilan asemalle. Siitä eteenpäin sitten olisikin uutta rataa Viikkiin ja sieltä edelleen jonnekin.

Sillä ei ole niin väliä, minkä tasoinen rata on ihan ydinkeskustassa Varsapuistosta Lasipalatsille. Väli ei ole kovin pitkä, sillä on paljon pysäkkejä, joissa nousee ja poistuu paljon matkustajia. Siis vastaava osuus vaikkapa tunneliratana ei olisi olennaisesti nopeampi, ehkä vain minuutin taikka pari.

Mutta pointtina siis: Laajasalossa kannattaisi jo valmiiksi varautua siihen, että ainakin yksi sen ratikkalinjoista, lähinnä se, mitä olisi helpointa jatkaa Santahaminaan, kannattaisi rakentaa niin, että sitä voisi tulevaisuudessa käyttää runkolinjana.

----------


## vristo

> Ainakin tällaiseen kehitykseen sopisi ennalta varautua tekemällä Laajasalon radoista ratageometrialtaan tasokkaampia.


 Laajasalon radat voitaisiin toteuttaa Raide-Jokerin "suunnittelukirjan" mukaan.



> Sillä ei ole niin väliä, minkä tasoinen rata on ihan ydinkeskustassa Varsapuistosta Lasipalatsille.


Ideana oli, että tuo runkolinja ("h10") kulkisi reittiä Liisankatu-Snellmaninkatu-Aleksi-Mansku-jne. Kruunuvuorenrannasta tuleva linja kulkisi Liisankatu-Kaisaniemi-Rautatientori-jne.

----------


## vristo

Etelä-Helsingin Vihreät ry:n kannanotto Kruunuvuoren ja Laajasalon joukkoliikenneyhteyksiin: linkki.

Lainaus sieltä:



> Koska kumpikaan esitellyistä raitiotievaihtoehdoista ei ole ongelmaton, eikä metron rakentaminen alueelle ole taloudellisesti järkevää, tulee vielä miettiä tehokkaan lauttaliikenteen mahdollisuuksia ja parannettua liityntäliikennettä Laajasalosta Herttoniemeen.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa Helsingin saariston julkista lautta- ja vesibussiliikennettä tulisi laajentaa voimakkaasti.


Mitäs tästä sanotte? 

Melkoista poukkoilua mielestäni; samasta puolueestahan tuli se köysirata-aloite ja nyt tällainen melkeinpä yksityisautoilua tukeva kannanotto.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Etelä-Helsingin Vihreät ry:n kannanotto Kruunuvuoren ja Laajasalon joukkoliikenneyhteyksiin: linkki.
> 
> Lainaus sieltä:
> Mitäs tästä sanotte? 
> Melkoista poukkoilua mielestäni; samasta puolueestahan tuli se koysirata-aloite ja nyt tällainen melkeinpä yksityisautoilua tukeva kannanotto.


Huomasithan että kyseessä oli *Etelä-Helsingin* Vihreät. Tietenkin he haluavat kaikin keinoin estää että syntyisi uusi, viihtyisä, merellinen asuinalue lyhyen ratikkamatkan päässä keskustasta joka kilpailisi Kruunuhaan, Katajanokan, Ullanlinnan jne kanssa. Sehän leikkaisi todella pahasti etelän vanhojen kaupunginosien asuntojen hintoja  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Melkoista poukkoilua mielestäni; samasta puolueestahan tuli se koysirata-aloite ja nyt tällainen melkeinpä yksityisautoilua tukeva kannanotto.


Tämä on taas yksi esimerkki siitä, miten vihreät muka edistävät joukkoliikennettä. Eivätkä oikeasti ymmärrä asiasta yhtään mitään. Todella sääli. Tosiasiassa tuolla kannanotolla ei kuitenkaan ole mitään merkitystä, kiinteällä yhteydellä on niin laaja tuki sekä poliittisessa että virkamiesjohdossa, että kyllä se sieltä tulee. Nyt vaan pitäisi keskittyä siihen, että ratikkaa saisi suunnitella rauhassa, jotta siitä tulee mahdollisimman hyvä ja toimiva.

Sen vuoksi ei kannattaisi enää uhrata resursseja ja aikaa erilaisten minimetrojen sun muiden miettimiseen. Vaihtoehdot on nyt tutkittu, ja niistä ratikka pohjoisessa näyttää saavan laajimman tuen. On aika käynnistää suunnittelu sellaisella tarkkuudella, että seuraavaksi voidaan tehdä jo perustamissuunnitelma tarkkoine budjetteineen ja viedä se syksyllä valtuustoon.

----------


## Antero Alku

Lautakunta jätti tänään pöydälle kaikki Kruunuvuorenrantaan liittyvät asiat. Niitä olivat
- itse yleiskaava
- joukkoliikenneratkaisu
- Herttoniemen autotunnelit

Pöydälle jättämisessä ei ole mitään dramatiikkaa. Asiat vain ovat niin isoja, ettei yhden 3 tunnin kokouksen puitteissa niitä ehditä puimaan. Käsittelyä jatketaan 3 viikon päästä. Sinä aikana poliittisilla ryhmillä on aikaa pohtia asioita keskenään ja viraston kanssa.

Yleiskaavaa on suunniteltu siltä pohjalta, että alueelle tulee ratikka. Ratikoita on mallinnettu havainnekuviin - vaunu muistuttaa muuten Wienin ULF-vaunuja. Metron voi joskus tehdä, kunhan on tarpeeksi syvällä etteivät runkoäänet häiritse kalliolla asuvia uusia kaupunkilaisia.

Virasto on Krunikan ja Korkeasaaren kautta kulkevan tunneliratikan kannalla. Arkkitehdit kun vastustavat siltaa. Supistetusta metrosta mainittiin sen verran, että epäiltiin esitetyn kustannusarvion pitävyyttä mm. siksi, ettei siinä ilmeiseti ole otettu huomioon sitä, miten Kampin nykyisen aseman alla poikittain tuleva toinen rata yhdistetään nykyiseen rataan, jotta radalle pystyään ajamaan siellä liikennöivät vaunut.

Autoliikenteen lisääntymien lasketaan aivan kuin Kruunuvuorenrannasta ei olisi mitään joukkoliikennettä. Eli samalla tavoin kuin vaikka jossain Vuosaaren perukoilla. Ei siis ole rohkeutta uskoa, etteivät ihmiset viitsi ajaa sieltä autoillaan, jos kerran on kunnollinen joukkoliikenne.

Lautakunnalla ei ollut aikaa juurikaan keskustella kokonaisuudesta, joten mitään mielialoja eri puolueista ei ole kerrottavana. Ilmapiiri oli kuitenkin minun mielestäni kiinnostava ja optimistina uskon, että mahdollisuudet hyviin ratkaisuihin ovat käsillä - HKL:n metrohaamuista huolimatta.

Antero
edustajanne lautakunnassa  :Smile:

----------


## jpe

> Virasto on Krunikan ja Korkeasaaren kautta kulkevan tunneliratikan kannalla. Arkkitehdit kun vastustavat siltaa.


Tässä Hesarin artikkelissa sanotaan kuitenkin, että "lopullisesti asian päättää kaupunginvaltuusto", eli ovatko mahdollisuudet siltaan viraston nihkeilystä huolimatta edelleen hyvät? Samaisessa artikkelissa kun vielä kerrotaan "kaupunginjohdossa kannatettavan siltaa". Olen itse huono hahmottamaan byrokratian rattaiden pyörimisliikkeitä, mutta oman ymmärrykseni mukaan "kaupunginvaltuusto" ei ole ainakaan kovin kaukana "kaupungin johdosta".  :Smile: 

Tunneli on mielestäni lähinnä kaupunkilaisten ja heidän reittiensä piilottamista, lakaisemista maton alle. Se viestii mielikuvituksen ja visiontikyvyn puutteesta, sekä kyvyttömyydestä nähdä mitään uutta tai näkyvää muuna kuin lähtökohtaisesti pahana ja rumana haittatekijänä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... että "lopullisesti asian päättää kaupunginvaltuusto", eli ovatko mahdollisuudet siltaan viraston nihkeilystä huolimatta edelleen hyvät?


Katsotaan ensin, mihin lautakunta päätyy. Sen pitäisi selvitä 31.5.




> Samaisessa artikkelissa kun vielä kerrotaan "kaupunginjohdossa kannatettavan siltaa". Olen itse huono hahmottamaan byrokratian rattaiden pyörimisliikkeitä, mutta oman ymmärrykseni mukaan "kaupunginvaltuusto" ei ole ainakaan kovin kaukana "kaupungin johdosta".


Lautakunta päättää oman kantansa, ja se menee kaupunginhallituksen pohdittavaksi. KH tekee sitten oman ehdotuksensa valtuustolle. Valtuusto päättä hyväksyä, muuttaa tai palauttaa KH:n ehdotuksen.

Historian valossa lautakunnan päätökset ovat vahvoja. Niitä on muutettu kovin harvoin KH:ssa tai valtuustossa.

"Kaupungin johto" on epämääräinen ilmaisu, mutta HS tarkoittanee apulaiskaupunginjohtajia Korpinen ja Sauri.




> Tunneli on mielestäni lähinnä kaupunkilaisten ja heidän reittiensä piilottamista, lakaisemista maton alle. Se viestii mielikuvituksen ja visiontikyvyn puutteesta, sekä kyvyttömyydestä nähdä mitään uutta tai näkyvää muuna kuin lähtökohtaisesti pahana ja rumana haittatekijänä.


Samaa mieltä.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Etelä-Helsingin Vihreät ry:n kannanotto Kruunuvuoren ja Laajasalon joukkoliikenneyhteyksiin: linkki.
> 
> Melkoista poukkoilua mielestäni; samasta puolueestahan tuli se köysirata-aloite ja nyt tällainen melkeinpä yksityisautoilua tukeva kannanotto.





> Tämä on taas yksi esimerkki siitä, miten vihreät muka edistävät joukkoliikennettä. Eivätkä oikeasti ymmärrä asiasta yhtään mitään. Todella sääli.


Käsittämätöntä, että Vihreän liiton jäsenyhdistys voi esittää tällaisen kannanoton. Ymmärrän kyllä purjehdusharrastajien ja "luonnollista" merimaisemaa katselevien huolen, mutta tämä menee jo liian pitkälle. Täysin vihreän liikenne- ja ilmastopolitiikan vastainen kannanotto, jätin yhdistykselle kommentin vriston antaman linkin taakse. Joltain asukasyhdistykseltä tällaista NIMBYilyä voisi odottaakin, mutta ei tiettyihin poliittisiin arvoihin sitoutuneelta puolueen jäsenyhdistykseltä.

Tampereen vihreät eivät ikinä laatisi näin typerää kannanottoa.

----------


## vristo

> Tunneli on mielestäni lähinnä kaupunkilaisten ja heidän reittiensä piilottamista, lakaisemista maton alle. Se viestii mielikuvituksen ja visiontikyvyn puutteesta, sekä kyvyttömyydestä nähdä mitään uutta tai näkyvää muuna kuin lähtokohtaisesti pahana ja rumana haittatekijänä.


 Tuollainen vinoköysisiltahan voisi tuoda kaupunkikuvaan joitain hirveää ja korkeaa, kuten ne 80-metriset pylonit, jotka kohoaisivat "kaupungin kirkontornejakin korkeimmiksi". Tämähän on pöyristyttävää! Ja Suomenlinnastakin voisi nähdä ne, jos katsoo tiettyyn suuntaan. Jos ei katso, niin tietoisuus, että ne kuitenkin ovat siellä kalvaisi kylla alinomaan. Karmeaa! Jos pistettäisin sinne pylonien huipulle ristit ja nimettäisiin silta vaikkapa Kruunuvuorensiltakirkoksi (engl. Helsinki Viadukt Church), niin saataisinko sitten rauha  :Wink:  ? Tämähän on sitten vain huumoria, enkä pilkkaa kenenkään uskoa; älkäähan ärsyyntyko.

Rohkeasti vain toteuttamaan korkeampaa rakentamista Helsinkiin ja varsinkin tällainen uljas silta olisi niistä tyylikkäimpiä. Hyvä Stadin Pekat-team (Korpinen ja Sauri): näyttäkää suuntaa vain.

Huom. tyylikkäästi suunniteltu kaari- tai palkkisiltakin on ihan komea (vrt. Tukholman Tvarbana), joten jos vinoköysisilta koetaan liian radikaaliksi, niin on aina olemassa matalampi vaihtoehto.

Yksi kuva taas ajatusten herättämiseksi:
Severinsbrücke (Köln)

----------


## risukasa

> Yksi kuva taas ajatusten herättämiseksi:
> Severinsbrücke (Köln)


90-luvun flashbackit! En pysty pidättelemään niitä! Aargh!  :Eek: 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

Iltalehden asioita tunteva kannanotto Laajasalon joukkoliikenneratkaisuun.

Linkki tämän päivän Iltalehden pääkirjoitukseen.

Mistä muuten johtuu tuollainen harhakäsitys raitiovaunun kyvyttömyydestä metroon verrattuna? Jos esimerkiksi kummatkin menisivät yhtenä vaihtoehtona olevaa tunnelia pitkin? Tai vaikkapa sitä siltaa pitkin? 

Tällainen verteilutieto noiden kahden eri kulkuvälineen omapainoista (vaunua kohden) tähän vain sivuhuomautuksena: Variotram 35t vs. M200 32t. Variotram on siis metrovaunua painavampi. Moottoritehot vastaavissa vaunuissa: Variotram 12x45kW=540kW vs. M200 4x125kW = 500kW. Variotram on tehokkaampi. Metrovaunuja tietysti kytketään useampi peräkkäin, mutta niin voidaan tehdä Varioillekin. Metrojuna kulkee "turvallisesti" tunnelissa, mutta samaa voi tehdä Variotramkin, jossa on jo valmistajan (Bombardierin) toimesta täysi tunneliajovalmius  :Wink: .

Minun mielestäni kannattaisi toimittajienkin hieman perehtyä asioihin, ennenkuin esittävät niitä faktoina.

Tässä muuten kuvasarja eräältä foorumilta Duesseldorfista ja sen uusimmasta matalalattiaisesta metrojunasta: linkki. Näyttää ihan ratikalta  :Smile: . Tämä Siemens/Kiepe NF8U-Silberpfeil II (Niederflur-U-Bahn) on muuten 2,4 metriä leveä...

----------


## 339-DF

No ei tuo nyt ihan kamalan asiantunteva ollut.  :Smile:  Mutta saahan ihmisillä, toimittajillakin, mielipiteitä olla. Ovathan jotkut sitäkin mieltä, että Ahvenanmaan voisi myydä Ruotsille (Ritva Santavuori).

----------


## vristo

> Mutta saahan ihmisillä, toimittajillakin, mielipiteitä olla.


 Toki ja ovathan minunkin esittämäni ajatukset nimenomaan minun mielipiteitäni. Joku voisi pitää niitä hyvinkin hoopoina ja harhaoppisina  :Wink: . Siitä vaan...

----------


## teme

> Toki ja ovathan minunkin esittämäni ajatukset nimenomaan minun mielipiteitäni. Joku voisi pitää niitä hyvinkin hoopoina ja harhaoppisina . Siitä vaan...


Toisaalta, Iltalehtihän vaatii että pitää vetää metro Santahaminaan saakka, joka siis pitäisi saada asuinkäyttöön. Joka ei ole pöllömpi ajatus, paitsi että  Santahaminaa ei saada asuinalueeksi ainakaan kovin pian.

Joka tapauksessa suosittelen palautetta päätoimittajalle: Ihmettelin joskus lehdistöä paremmin tuntevalle sitä että Iltalehden pääkirjoitus on lehden muuhun tasoon suhteessa hämmentävän hyvä noin yleensä, ja minua valistettiin että heidän pääkirjoitustoimittajat on ihan vakavasti otettavia journalisteja. Eli saattavat ottaa onkeensakin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Supistetusta metrosta on esityslistan mukana jaettu paperinen selvitys. HKL:n julkaisunumero on D: 4/2007, otsikko "Laajasalon raideyhteys - supistettu metro".


Tämä julkaisu on tänään laitettu saataville HKL:n webbisivuille: http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/resources/...on%20metro.pdf

Selvityksen tehneen konsulttitoimisto kiskoksen edustajana näyttää olevan varsin tuttu nimi...

----------


## 339-DF

Olenpa yllättynyt, että uskalsivat laittaa tämän nettiin. Kun luin sen viime viikolla, niin totesin, että onpahan Seppo keksinyt sen saman vanhan köysiradan, josta jo vihreät tekivät valtuustoaloitteensa, mutta Seppopa tyylilleen uskollisena on pannut sen maan alle. On vaikea uskoa, että tällainen "selvitys" otetaan lautakunnissa taikka virkamiehistössä kovinkaan vakavasti. Mutta ehkä Antero kslk:n jäsenenä osaa kertoa lautakuntansa ajatuksista tässä asiassa?

Sivun 7 taulukosta näkee suoraan, että paras hyötykustannus on metrolla, jolla ei ole asemia ollenkaan  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta ehkä Antero kslk:n jäsenenä osaa kertoa lautakuntansa ajatuksista tässä asiassa?


Kuten kerroin lautakunnan kokouksesa aiemmin, siellä ei ehditty keskustella aiheesta. Käsittelemme tätä uudelleen 31.5.

Rohkenen arvata, että KSV:ssä ehditään selvittää tätä metroehdotusta sen verran, että ainakin esityksen virheet oikaistaan. Olennaisimpana väite siitä, että KSV olisi jättänyt huomiotta raitioliikenteen vaunukaluston kustannuksen. Kaluston kuoletushan sisältyy liikennöintikustannuksiin, kuten kaikissa Suomessa viime vuosina tehdyissä joukkoliikenteen hankearvioinneissa. Lisäksi esitetty väite 17 vaunusta hintaan 3 Me/kpl (eli metrojunan hinta) ei vastaa millään lailla nykyistä markkinatilannetta.

Toinen olennainen tämän esityksen virhe on sivuuttaa tyystin palvelun vaikutus matkustajamääriin. Varsin nopealla vilkaisulla näkee, että Laajasalosta on keskimäärin yhtä pitkä matka metroasemalle Herttoniemeen tai Kruunuvuorenrantaan. Kun sitten edelleen arvioi yhteyksiä Helsingin päässä, matka tällä esitetyllä metrolla kestää suunnilleen yhtä kauan kuin Herttoniemen kautta. Se taas johtaa siihen, että Laajasalosta keskustaan suuntautuvat matkat vain jakautuvat kahdelle metrolinjalle. Kun merkittävää matka-ajan lyhenemistä ei ole, ei ole odotettavissa lisää matkustajia joukkoliikenteelle. Näkeehän sen sivun 12 kartastakin. Kulosaren sillan kohdalla joukkoliikenteen matkamäärien vähentyminen on suunnilleen sama kuin uuden metron matkamäärät.

Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että tehdään 300 miljoonan euron luokassa oleva investointi, josta ei ole mitään hyötyä joukkoliikenteen käytölle eikä taloudelle. Taloudelle on vain haittaa. HK-suhteet perustuvat pääasiassa arvotettuun aikaan, eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä kaupungin tai joukkoliikenteen tulojen ja menojen kanssa. Mutta siinäkin tämä on olennaisesti huonompi kuin ratitiotie.

Sen sijaan kaupungin talouden kannalta on merkitystä sillä, mitä yhteys vaikuttaa Kruunuvuoren arvoon. Ratikkasilta nostaa rakennusoikeuden arvoa suunnilleen saman verran kuin siltayhteys maksaa. Ja kun kaupunki on pääomistaja, ratikkasillan tekeminen ei maksa kaupungille mitään. HK-suhteesta tulee ääretön. Metron tapauksessa ei käy näin. Koska matka on hitaampi, arvonnousu jää vähäiseksi. Eikä se missään tapauksessa olisikaan kattanut 300 miljoonan investointia.

Tällaisen esityksen tekeminen on turhaa poliitikkojen sekoittamista vaiheessa, jossa alettiin olla varsin yksimielisiä siitä, että Kruunuvuorenrantaan saadaan heti nopea joukkoliikenneyhteys. Tämä ehdotushan tarkoittaisi jälleen sitä, että ensin tehdän lähiö autoilulle, rakennetaan Herttoniemeen vähintään 70 miljoonalla autotunneli, sitten ehkä joskus on rahaa tällaiseen. Joskus tarkoittaa myös sitä, että maan arvon nousu menetetään, kun maat on jo myyty ja rakennettu. Kiteytettynä tämä on joukkoliikenteen vastaista.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tulee vaan mieleeni, että tarvitseeko tuollainen yksiraiteinen ja muutamin ohituspaikoin varustettu automaattimetro varikkoa tai huoltoa ollenkaan kalustolleen, kun kääntöraiteitakaan ei kuulemma tarvita (näin tuossa pdf-julkaisussa todetaan)? Asemallako nuo toimenpiteet tehtäisiin? 

Kovaa on kyllä usko automattimetron kaikkivoipaisuuteen. Missäs vaiheessa tuo projekti muuten on? Ei ole kuulunut mitään...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulee vaan mieleeni, että tarvitseeko tuollainen yksiraiteinen ja muutamin ohituspaikoin varustettu automaattimetro varikkoa tai huoltoa ollenkaan kalustolleen, kun kääntöraiteitakaan ei kuulemma tarvita (näin tuossa pdf-julkaisussa todetaan)? Asemallako nuo toimenpiteet tehtäisiin?


Tarkkaan ottaen mikään metro ei tarvitse kääntöraiteita. Pääteasemaksi riittää yksi raide ja laituri. Junahan vain tulee ja vaihtaa suuntaa. Näin myös toimitaan monessa paikassa maailmalla, eikä siihen tarvita mitään automaattia. Näin toimitaan myös monilla raitioteillä, kun käytetään kahteen suuntaan ajettavia vaunuja.

Kääntöraiteella tehdään sama asia, mutta ilman matkustajia. Kääntöraide on kuin yksi asema lisää, ja se merkitsee myös kalustotarpeen kasvua, koska linjan kiertoaika pitenee.

Junahuolto voidaan hoitaa asemalla silloin, kun liikenne yleisölle on lopetettu. Sekään ei poikkea normaalista käytännöstä sikäli, että kaiken kaluston huolto tehdään aina muulloin kuin silloin, kun kalusto on ajossa. On halvempaa maksaa yötyölisää kuin ostaa junia tarvetta enemmän, jotta huoltotyö voidaan tehdä päiväsaikaan.




> Kovaa on kyllä usko automattimetron kaikkivoipaisuuteen.


Niin on. Se ratkaisee kaiken, tekee metrosta lähestulkoon ilmaisen. Seuraavassa vaiheessa varmaan korvataan matkustajatkin koneilla tai virtuaalimatkustajilla. Kannattavuus paranee entisestään, koska silloin automaattimetro säästää myös matkustajien matka-ajan.  :Laughing:  

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Tarkkaan ottaen mikään metro ei tarvitse kääntöraiteita. Pääteasemaksi riittää yksi raide ja laituri. Junahan vain tulee ja vaihtaa suuntaa. Näin myös toimitaan monessa paikassa maailmalla, eikä siihen tarvita mitään automaattia. Näin toimitaan myös monilla raitioteillä, kun käytetään kahteen suuntaan ajettavia vaunuja.


Joo, itseasiassa Hongkongissa on jo kaksi tuollaista "Sepon mallin" mukaista shuttlemetroa: kartta. Vaaleanpunaisella merkitty Disneyland Resort Line, jolla on kaksi asemaa, sekä violetilla merkitty Tsueng Kwan O Line, jolla on seitsemän asemaa. Ensimmäisellä linjalla on 4 minuutin(4 vaunu/juna) ja jälkimmäisellä 3 minuutin (8 vaunua/juna) vuoroväli. Jälkimmäisen loppupää on kokonaan yksilaiturillista ja pääteasema Po Lam (linkki) on tunnelissa, mutta sen lippuhalli on välittömästi samalla tasolla (Hongkongin maasto on erittäin kumpuilevaa) ja liityntäbussit heti siinä takana. Hongkongin MTR:llähän on miehitetty automaatioajo. Ainakin Tsueng Kwan O linjalle on tulossa laajennuksia lähivuosina.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hongkongin MTR:llähän on miehitetty automaatioajo.


Siellä ei varmaan ole aikaa sähliä automaattiovilla ja sekoittaa koko liikennettä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Siellä ei varmaan ole aikaa sähliä automaattiovilla ja sekoittaa koko liikennettä.


Katsos tämä video (linkki) eräältä Hongkongin metroasemalta kuvattuna.

----------


## risukasa

> Katsos tämä video (linkki) eräältä Hongkongin metroasemalta kuvattuna.


Haha, no tuollaista käyttäytymistä ei tulla näkemään suomessa kolmeenkymmeneen vuoteen  :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Katsos tämä video (linkki) eräältä Hongkongin metroasemalta kuvattuna.


Mikäs siinä pätkässä mätti, kun ovet vedettiin auki sulkemisen jälkeen? Siinähän oli jo kansaa, joka kiltisti jäi odottamaan avoimien ovien eteen ennen sulkeutumista. Sitten kumminkin kun ovet avattiin uudelleen sieltä juoksi vielä joku sisään.

Ettei vain ollut niin, että kuljettaja näki jonkun olevan vielä tulossa, ja hän tiesi että junalla oli vielä aikaa ottaa tulijat kyytiin. Taisi muuten olla myös niin, että tuolta laiturilta kulki junia eri kohteisiin. Siksi kaikki eivät menneet ekaan junaan. Arvaanko oikein?

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Mikäs siinä pätkässä mätti, kun ovet vedettiin auki sulkemisen jälkeen? Siinähän oli jo kansaa, joka kiltisti jäi odottamaan avoimien ovien eteen ennen sulkeutumista. Sitten kumminkin kun ovet avattiin uudelleen sieltä juoksi vielä joku sisään.
> 
> Ettei vain ollut niin, että kuljettaja näki jonkun olevan vielä tulossa, ja hän tiesi että junalla oli vielä aikaa ottaa tulijat kyytiin. Taisi muuten olla myös niin, että tuolta laiturilta kulki junia eri kohteisiin. Siksi kaikki eivät menneet ekaan junaan. Arvaanko oikein?


Tuollaista ovien uudelleen avautumista näkee ajoittain ja lieneekö johtuvan siitä, että joku on välissä vaiko hetkellinen "bugi". Tuolta kyseiselta asemalta (Jordan) kulkevat junat menevät kyllä samaan kohteeseen kaikki. Tuo, että matkustajat eivät mene herkästi sulkeutuvien ovien väliin (yksihän menee junaan edelleen) johtuu siitä, että joka asemalla on laiturivalvojat paikalla ja tahallinen häiriön tuottaminen maksaa kyllä tekijälleen runsaasti $HK. Lisäksi vuoroväli tuohon aikaan on 2-3 minuuttia, eikä maksa vaivaa odottaa seuraavaa junaa.

----------


## vristo

Vielä hieman juttua Hongkongn metrosta eli MTR:stä. Kartta tueksi.

Kutakin aluetta palvelee yksi metrolinja ja näin ollen kultakin metroaseman laiturilta kulkee vain ko. linjan junia. Vaihdot linjoilta toiselle on järjestetty nerokkaasti. Esimerkiksi oheisella kartalla näkyvien punaisen (Tsuen Wan Line) ja vihreän (Kwun Tong Line) linjojen keskinäiset vaihdot on tehty niin, että asemat Yau Ma Tei, Mong Kok ja Prince Edward ovat kaikki kahdessa kerroksessa. Yau Ma Tein asemalla kummatkin linjat ovat eri kerroksissa, Mong Kokissa kummatkin linjat kulkevat samaan suuntaan samoissa kerroksissa ja Prince Edwardissa ne kulkevat eri suuntiin samoissa kerroksissa. Näin saadaan vaihtavat matkustajat jakaantumaan paremmin eri asemille, eikä heidän tarvitse kuin kävellä laiturin toiselle puolelle. Vaihto on vieläpä ajoitettu niin, että junat saapuvat ja lähtevät samanaikaisesti, odottaen toistensa vaihtavat matkustajat. Sama rakenne on myös sinisen (Island Line) ja violetin (Tseung Kwan O Line) linjojen asemilla North Point sekä Quarry Bay. Kuten myös muutamassa muuassakin vaihtopaikassa.

Helsingissä vastaava olisi sellainen, että nykyisen ja Laajasalo-Kamppi-Pasila- metrolinjojen vaihdot olisi järjestetty Kamppiin niin, että samaan Itäkeskuksesta länteen ja Laajasalosta pohjoiseen kulkevat junat olisivat samalla tasolla, kun taas toiseen suuntaan menevät olisivat samalla tasollaan. Kamppi vaan taitaa olla (jos metro valitaan) +-tyyppinen risteysasema, jossa kuljetaan eri tasoissa täysin eri suuntiin. 

Tukholman tunnelbanassahan tällainen jarjestely on tuttua välillä Slussen-Gamla Stan-T-Centralen.

----------


## vristo

Tässä tällainen "cross-platform interchange"-systeemi havainnollistettuna: linkki. Onko tuollaisia käytössä missään järjestelmissä koko Suomessa? Mites Huopalahden asemalla Kirkkonummen ja Vantaankoskelle meneville lähijunille?

Helsingin metrossakaan ei taida laajennuksissakaan olla juurikaan mahdollisuutta tällaiseen, ellei sitten Kamppia on hieman suunnitella uudelleen. Nykyisen suunnitelmanhan mukaan sen raiteet sen kahdessa kerroksessa olisivat ristissä toisiinsa nähden (nykyisen metroaseman allahan on se valmiiksi luohittu tila).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tässä tällainen "cross-platform interchange"-systeemi havainnollistettuna: linkki. Onko tuollaisia käytössä missään järjestelmissä koko Suomessa? Mites Huopalahden asemalla Kirkkonummen ja Vantaankoskelle meneville lähijunille?


Hpl:ssa voi vaihtaa vastakkaiseen suuntaan laiturin yli kävellen vain kaupunkiradalta kaupunkiradalle, ts. A- ja M-junien (hiljaisena aikana L- ja M-junien) välillä. Vantaankoskelta vaihto E-, S- ja U-juniin tapahtuu matkustajien kannalta vaivalloisella tavalla. Matkustajien kannalta on epämukavaa sekin, että Pasilan suuntaan mennään kahdelta eri laiturilta. Reaaliaikainen info tosin eliminoi osan haitoista, kun on tiedossa miltä raiteelta oikeasti seuraava juna menee. Reaaliaikaiset näytöt ovat kaikilla sisäänkäynneillä portaikkojen alapäässä.

----------


## vristo

Vielä yksi havainnollistava kuva tällaisesta erinomaisesta vaihtojärjestelystä: "cross-platform interchange".

----------


## vristo

Mietinpä tuota minimetroakin, miltä se sitten näyttäisi.

Yksilaiturilliset asemat (toki olisi koko asema luohittu jo valmiiksi, mutta vain toinen laitureista olisi käytossä ja ylipäätään näkyvissä) ja ohituspaikat tarpeen mukaan. Missäs nuo ohituspaikat olisivat? Hyvä paikka ainakin olisi Katajanokan valmiiksi louhittu asema. Jos radalla ajaisi ruuhka-aikaan 3 junaa, niin pitäisi olla myos ainakin toinen ohituspaikka jossain. Ja automaatti ohjaisi niin joustavsti, ettei liikenne hidastuisi. Nämä ohitusraiteet toimisivat sitten myos kaluston säilytyspaikkoina  liikennetilanteiden mukaan; hiljaisena aikana vain yksi juna ajossa, jolloin muut kaksi junaa seisovat noilla ohitusraiteilla. 

Kampin asema olisi luonnollisesti nykyisen aseman alla "kakkoskerroksessa", josta se sujuvasti tulevaisuudessa jatkuisi sitten mahdollisesti Töölöä, Meilahtea ja Pasilaa kohden. Esplanadin aseman (kuten kaikkien muidenkin asemien) tulisi olla niin lähellä kadunpintaa kuin mahdollista, mieluiten vain yhdet portaat ja siinä heti laiturialue. Tiedä sitten, miten sellainen olisi mahdollista, sillä olen ymmärtänyt Kauppatorin kohdalla olevan pahoja kallioruhjeita, jotka vaikeuttavat ratkaisevasti mm. Kauppatorin oman metroaseman toteuttamista. Erään suunnitelmavaihtoehdon mukaanhan asemat olisivat olleet Erottajalla ja juuri Kauppatorilla, mutta sittemmin kummatkin asemat on korvattu yhdellä Esplanadin asemalla. 

Asemien tulisi olla korkeatasoisia ja juuri Espan asemalta voisi olla suora kulkutunneli Rautatientorin ja/tai Kaisaniemen metroasemalle, vaikkapa osittain sähkoisellä liukukäytävällä toteutettuna.

Asemilla tulisi jo alkuvaiheesta saakka olla laituriovet, jotka ovat mielestäni paitsi turvallisuutta lisäävä, toimiva niin myoskin esteettinen ratkaisu. Ja vaikka asemat olisivat minimetron säästokonseptin mukaisia yksilaiturillisia "kevytasemia" ei niiden korkeatasoisuudesta tai laadusta tulisi kuitenkaan tinkiä, vaan niiden tulisi olla paitsi toimivia ja myoskin korkeatasoisia arkkitehtuuriltaan.

Linjan kolme junaa olisivat kaikki uushankintoja joltain kansainvaliseltä valmistajalta ja rakenteeltaan 3-vaunuisia, noin 60-metrisiä, läpikuljettavia yksioitä (mutta asemat louhittuna valmiiksi nykyiseen junien maksimipituuteen eli 135 metriä, jotta kapasiteettiä voidaan laajentaa myohemmin). Tällaiset ovat kovasti yleistyneet maailmalla ja pisimmillään sellaiset voivat olla 8- tai jopa 12-vaunuisia yksikoitä. Läpikuljettavien yksikoiden etu on matkustajien vapaa liikkuvuus koko junan sisällä ja siten tasaisempi kuormitus junayksikossä. Näiden junien ollessa täydellisessä automaattiohjauksessa/-kontrollissa myoskään varsinaisia ohjaamoita ei tarvittaisi (manuaalinen ajokytkin jonkin lukittavan kannen alla poikkeustapauksia varten), vaan junien päädyissä olisi kookkaat, hyvin merkityt ja helppokäyttoiset hätäuloskäynnit. Virroitustapaa tulisi mielestäni harkita ja jopa ilmajohtovirroituksen mahdollisuutta tutkia. Laituriovet poistavat siitä mahdollisesti aiheutuvan turvallisuusriskin. 

Luulenpa muuten että koko konseptin saisi yhdeltä valmistajalta valmiina ns. "turnkey"-pakettina liikkuvaa kalustoa myoten.

Vaikka olenkin edelleen toki ratikkayhteyden kannalla, niin se ei estä minua pohtimasta muitakin vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## vristo

Mitä pidemmälle tuota minimetroa pohtii, niin sitä enemmän se tuntuu hieman omituiselta ja ennenkaikkea puutteelliselta suunnitelmalta. Asemien kohdalla säästettaessä, esimerkiksi jättämällä sisäänkayntejä pois niiden saavutettavuus heikkenee, mutta niiden lisääminen taas lisäisi kustannuksia. 

Olisikos mahdollista toteuttaa nuo asemat kaksilaiturillisina sivulaituriasemina (Kalasataman tapaan), jolloin nuo ohitusraiteetkin saataisiin samalla? Vaaditaanko Helsingin metroon tunneli per raide (esimerkiksi turvallisuussyistä) vai voisivatko kummatkin raiteet olla samassa tunnelissa (kuten maailmalla paljolti on)? Ja säästäisiko tällainen merkittävästi louhimiskustannuksia? 

Radan rakenne voisi siten olla sellainen, että kaikki asemat olisivat sivulaituriasemia, mutta Kampissa ja Kruunuvuorenrannassa olisi vain yksi raide käytossä. Tälloinhän laituri voisi olla kummallakin puolella (peittäen samalla toisen raiteen varauksen) ja junien kummankin puolen ovet voisivat olla käytossä. Esplanadin asemalla sekä Katajanokan asemavarauksen kohdalla olisi sitten täydelliset sivulaiturit (kuvalinkki Pariisin metrolinjalta 14, joka on automaattimetro laituriovilla) ja tämä mahdollistaisi siis myos junien ohitukset sekä niiden säilytyksen. Muilta osin rataosuus olisi sitten yksiraiteista, mutta tunnelissa olisi valmiina varaus myos kakkosraiteelle.


Alla ratalinjan rakenne pelkistetyllä grafiikalla ilmaistuna (katkoviiva kuvaa yhtä raideparia, numero asemaa):


1------------2=====------------3=====------------4


1. Kamppi
2. Esplanadi
3. Katajanokan asemavaraus
4. Kruunuvuorenranta

----------


## Compact

> Alla ratalinjan rakenne pelkistetyllä grafiikalla ilmaistuna (katkoviiva kuvaa yhtä raideparia, numero asemaa):
> 
> 1------------2=====------------3=====------------4


Tarkoittanet yhdellä viivalla yhtä raidetta ja kaksoisviivalla yhtä raideparia, eli tunnetummin sanottuna kaksoisraidetta?

----------


## vristo

> Tarkoittanet yhdellä viivalla yhtä raidetta ja kaksoisviivalla yhtä raideparia, eli tunnetummin sanottuna kaksoisraidetta?


Just näin piti sanomani: yksi viiva on yksi raide ja kaksi viivaa raidepari.

----------


## vristo

Jatkanpa vielä ideaani minimetrosta.

Kaluston säilytykseen ja päivittäishuoltoon kehitin muutamia vaihtoehtoja. 

Jos ruuhka-aikaan olisi liikenteessä kaksi junaa (vuoroväli 7,5 min) toinen junista voitaisiin parkkeerata hiljaisen liikenteen (vuoroväli 15 min) ajaksi Esplanadin aseman kakkosraiteelle. Ja kun asemalla olisi laituriovet olisi se turvallisesti "lukittujen ovien" takana, johon vain henkilokunnalla olisi oikeus päästä. Toinen juna voidaan sitten parkkeerata samalle asemalle, jolloin sama henkilökunta voi hoitaa senkin päivittäishuollon. Vaihtoehtoisesti Kamppi voitaisiin rakentaa heti kaksiraiteiseksi ja käyttää vapaana olevaa raidetta vastaavasti junien säilytykseen. Kampin etuna olisi myös se, että se olisi yhteydessä jo olemassa olevaan metroon, jolloin se olisi paremmin huolto- ym. henkilökunnan saavutettavissa. Jos ruuhka-aikaan liikennoitäisiin tiuhemmin, eli 5 min välein tarvittaisiin kolmas juna, jota voidaan liikenteen harventumisen jälkeen säilyttää myos em. keinoin. Jos laiturit olisivat jo valmiiksi maksimipituisia eli 135-metrisiä voitaisiin kaksi noin 60-metrista junayksikköä säilöä samalle raiteelle peräkkäin. Tälloin koko liikenne hoidettaisiin yhdellä yksiköllä kokonaan yhtä raidetta pitkin.

Yksi vaihtoehto on tietysti rakentaa yhteys Kampin nykyiselle kääntoraiteelle ja säilöä sekä huoltaa junat siellä, "minivarikolla". Junien ulkopesukin yms. voisivat hoitua paremmin siellä. Mutta tällaisen yhteyden rakentaminen lisäisi taas kustannuksia, mutta olisi varmasti toiminnallisesti paras vaihtoehto. 

Lisäksi tällöin voitaisiin hieman tinkiä asemien kustannuksista. Ne olisi toki luohittu valmiiksi maksimipituuteen, mutta niiden infrastruktuuri yms. olisi mitoitettu noita 60-metrisiä junia varten. Liikenteen lisääntyessä ja metroradan jatkuessa Kampilta pohjoiseen otettaisiin loput tilat vähitellen käyttoon ja asemat rakennettaisiin täyteen mittaansa. Uloskäynti asemilla voisi olla aina siten (sivulaitureiden ollessa kyseessä), että varsinaiselta laiturilta noustaisiin raitteet ylittavälle välitasolle, joka sijaitsisi asemahallin puolivälissä ja sieltä olisi puolestaan yhteys maanpinnalle ja ulos. Vilkkaimmilla asemilla tällaisia tasoja voisi olla kaksi (1/4 ja 3/4 kohdalla aseman pituudesta).Tällaista asemarakennetta voitaisiin käyttää myos pinta-asemilla sekä viadukteille rakennetuille asemille.

Tuli vaan mieleeni, että pitäisikö Kampin 2. laituritasolta olla yhteys sekä ylemmälle tasolle, että myös suora yhteys ulos? Vai riittäisikö, että kaikki matkustajat kulkisivat aina ykköslaituritason kautta?

----------


## vristo

No niin.

Nyt olen käynyt läpi tässä ketjussa kaikki vaihtoehdot Laajasalon joukkoliikenteeksi: ratikka, BRT-bussi ja metro. Valitaan niistä sitten paras niin talouden, toiminnan kuin ympäristönkin kannalta. 

Ratikka: 
+ ratikan imago 
+ kevyet pysäkit 
+ erillisradoilla ja muilla etuuksilla metromaisen luotettava ja täsmällinen
+ verkko ja pysäkit jo olemassa keskustassa
+ suhteellisen pienet ja helpot investoinnit niin haluttaessa
+ joustava
+ siltavaihtoehto maisemallisesti tyylikäs ja edullisin
+ tunnelivaihtoehto yhtä nopea
+ suurilla yksikoillä liikennointikustannukset alas
+ nopeat, vaihdottomat yhteydet
+ ympäristoystävällisyys

- siltavaihtoehto pilaa Helsingin merimaiseman (joidenkin mielestä)
- tunnelivaihtoehto ankeahko
- keskustan alueen ahtaus
- suhteellisen haavoittuva

Bussi:
+ kevyet pysäkit
+ vaihtoehdoista joustavin kun on kääntyvät etupyorät
+ verkko ja pysäkit jo olemassa keskustassa
+ suhteellisen pienet ja helpot investoinnit niin haluttaessa
+ siltavaihtoehto maisemallisesti tyylikäs ja edullisin
+ nopeat, vaihdottomat yhteydet

- rajoitettu kapasiteetti (max. tuplanivelbussi 25 metriä)
- siltavaihtoehto pilaa Helsingin merimaiseman (joidenkin mielestä)
- tunnelivaihtoehto ankeahko ja bussille hankalahko
- keskustan alueen ahtaus
- suhteellisen haavoittuva

"Minimetro"+liityntäbussit:
+ metron korkea kapasiteetti
+ nopea
+ täsmällinen ja luotettava
+ helppokäyttoinen
+ edulliset liikennointikustannukset, jotka vain korostuvat automaattimetrossa
+ suhteellisen häiriovapaa (esim. sää ja muut liikennetilanteet)
+ suosittu joukkoliikenneväline jo nyt ja imago on hyvä
+ asemat voivat olla osa kaupungin arkkitehtuuri-imagoa
+ ympäristoystävällisyys

- vaihdolliset yhteydet
- kalleimmat alku-ja infrainvestoinnit
- tunnelimetro ankeahko
- asemat voivat tuntua turvattomilta
- asemien ylläpidosta kustannuksia

Noita tuli mieleeni; tuleeko teille muuta?

----------


## 339-DF

Saavutettavuus Laajasalossa:
Ratikassa erinomainen, minimetrossa surkea, täysmetrossa tyydyttävä

Saavutettavuus niemellä:
Ratikassa erinomainen, monipuolinen. Metroissa heikko.

Hinta:
Ratikassa hyvän saavutettavuuden aniosta maanarvonnousu tekee investoinnista ilmaisen. Hinta alkaen reilu 100 Me.
Minimetron hinta on ratikkaan nähden vähintään kaksinkertainen ja n. 270. Maanarvonnousua ei tule, koska joukkoliikenneyhteys ei ole yhtä kattava. Täysmetron hinta puoli miljardia.

Matka-aika:
Ratikassa kokonaismatka-aika vaihdottomuuden ansiosta lyhyt. Minimetrossa pisin, koska 2 vaihtoa. Täysmetrossa matka-aika verrattavissa ratikkaan minuuttien osalta, jos vaihtosakko 5 min lasketaan mukaan, joka on käytäntö, niin metro häviää ratikalle. Kaikissa metrovaihdoehdoissa asemien huono sijoittelu niemellä muodostaa vielä yhden pakkovaihdon.

Kapasiteetti:
Ratikassa riittävä, myös Santahaminan tarpeisiin. Metrossa varsinkin alussa reilusti ylimitoitettu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaikissa metrovaihdoehdoissa asemien huono sijoittelu niemellä muodostaa vielä yhden pakkovaihdon.


Pakkovaihdoista voi yrittää puhua vaikka niille, jotka vastustavat länsimetroa siksi että suorat bussiyhteydet Helsingin keskustaan muuttuvat vaihdollisiksi  :Wink:  Asemien sijainti Esplanadien välissä ja Kampissa ei ole optimaalinen, mutta silti koko ydinkeskusta on täysin kävelyetäisyydellä niiltä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pakkovaihdoista voi yrittää puhua vaikka niille, jotka vastustavat länsimetroa siksi että suorat bussiyhteydet Helsingin keskustaan muuttuvat vaihdollisiksi  Asemien sijainti Esplanadien välissä ja Kampissa ei ole optimaalinen, mutta silti koko ydinkeskusta on täysin kävelyetäisyydellä niiltä.


Niin. Tällä hetkellä bussista pitää vaihtaa Kampissa johonkin, esim metroon. Jatkossa tuo vaihto tehdään sitten jo siellä Espoossa.

Tramwestin kaltaisessa järjestelmässä vaihto jäisi kokonaan pois, kun Espoon päässä ei tarvittaisi liityntäbussia ja keskustassa TW voisi jakaa matkustajat ympäri nykyistä ratikkaverkkoa, tai ainakin tuoda heidät Kamppia pidemmälle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ratikassa hyvän saavutettavuuden aniosta maanarvonnousu tekee investoinnista ilmaisen.


Minua häiritsee tuo maan arvon nousun mukaan ottaminen eri joukkoliikennevälineiden kannattavuuslaskelmiin. Eikö teidän useimpien mielestä maan arvo Helsingin seudulla ole jo niin korkea, että alkaa olla aika epärealistista kuvitella että missään ainakin kehäykkösen sisäpuolella maan arvo enää nousisi jonkun ratikan tai metron vuoksi. Maan arvon määrää yksinkertaisesti markkinat, ja asunto- ja kiinteistöämarkkinat ovat pk-seudulla niin ylikuumentuneet että pahemman luokan kriisin merkit ovat jo näkyvillä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Minua häiritsee tuo maan arvon nousun mukaan ottaminen eri joukkoliikennevälineiden kannattavuuslaskelmiin.


Maan arvonnousu on ilman muuta otettava huomioon, koska:
julkisen vallan omistaessa maata arvonnousu tulee suoraan hankkeiden maksajalle (toisin kuin esim. matka-aikasäästöt) ja arvonnousulla voidaan kattaa merkittävä osa hankkeiden kustannuksistajoukkoliikenteen parantaminen todellakin nostaa maan arvoa, vaikka muuta epäiletkin

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Maan arvonnousu on ilman muuta otettava huomioon, koska:
> julkisen vallan omistaessa maata arvonnousu tulee suoraan hankkeiden maksajalle (toisin kuin esim. matka-aikasäästöt) ja arvonnousulla voidaan kattaa merkittävä osa hankkeiden kustannuksistajoukkoliikenteen parantaminen todellakin nostaa maan arvoa, vaikka muuta epäiletkin


Maan arvonnousu toteutuu vasta sitten kuin tontit, eli käytännössä asunnot on myyty. Jos paljon puhuttu Korpisen ennustama ns sikasykli toteutuu eli asuntojen hintakupla puhkeaa, lievemmässäkin muodossa kuin 1990-luvulla, niin seurauksena iso määrä uusia asuntoja ja rakentamattomia tontteja jää myymättä.  Jos Kruunuvuorenrantaan on ehditty siihen mennessä rakentaa ratikka tai metro, niin kaupunki saa odottaa seuraavaa kiinteistöbuumia ennenkuin hanke on "maksanut itsensä", jos kaupunki nyt ylipäänsä omistaa sillä suunnalla mitään.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos Kruunuvuorenrantaan on ehditty siihen mennessä rakentaa ratikka tai metro, niin kaupunki saa odottaa seuraavaa kiinteistöbuumia ennenkuin hanke on "maksanut itsensä", jos kaupunki nyt ylipäänsä omistaa sillä suunnalla mitään.


Oletushan on, että Kruunuvuorenranta rakennetaan ja tontit myydään joka tapauksessa. Myyntihinta riippuu suhdanteista, mutta joka tapauksessa suoralla joukkoliikenneyhteydellä hinta on korkeampi kuin ilman sitä. Suhdanteet vaikuttavat maan arvoon enemmän kuin rakennuskustannuksiin, joten hyödyn määrää on tietysti vaikea arvioida ennakolta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oletushan on, että Kruunuvuorenranta rakennetaan ja tontit myydään joka tapauksessa. Myyntihinta riippuu suhdanteista, mutta joka tapauksessa suoralla joukkoliikenneyhteydellä hinta on korkeampi kuin ilman sitä. Suhdanteet vaikuttavat maan arvoon enemmän kuin rakennuskustannuksiin, joten hyödyn määrää on tietysti vaikea arvioida ennakolta.


Helsingin seudulla ei taida olla kovin monta esimerkkiä siitä että minkään yhdyskunnan ja ison joukkoliikennehankkeen samanaikainen toteuttaminen olisi osunut nappiin suhdanteiden kanssa, eli että maan arvon nousu on realisoitunut niin että kaikki osapuolet ovat hyötyneet. Ainoa joka tulee mieleen on Martinlaakson radanvarsi. Jos Martsaria/Myrtsiä olisi alettu rakentaa vasta 1970-luvun toisella puoliskolla, niin veikkaan että joko rata olisi jäänyt rakentamatta tai sitten lähiöt olisivat jääneet kitumaan puolet pienempinä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Pointtihan siis on, että toimiva raideyhteys nostaa alueen suhteellista arvoa, siis alueen arvostus suhteessa muihin Helsingin alueisiin verrattuna nousee. Ja tästä seuraa, kuten Kuukanko jo totesi, että kaupunki voi toki menettää paljon rahaa suhdannesyklin takia, mutta silti kaupungin maiden arvo on suurempi suhteessa siihen tilanteeseen, missä raideyhteyttä ei ole. Aivan samoin kuin tontti Kulosaaressa on arvokkaampi kuin Kontulassa kaikissa suhdannetilanteissa.

Mutta minäkin kyllä oletan ns. sikasyklin toteutuvan. Ja sehän ei ole Korpisen keksintö, vaan hän nojautuu venäläiseen taloustieteilijään Kondratjeviin, joka 30-luvulla esitteli niin sanotut Kondratjevin pitkät syklit. Ja tästä voi kyllä seurata, että Laajasalon hankkeen konkreettinen rahoituspohja katoaa tai että rakennuttajat eivät halua lainkaan ostaa tontteja. Huonoimmillaan voi käydä niin, että ratikka rakennetaan, mutta Kruunuvuorenrannan valmistuminen myöhästyy viidellä tai kymmenellä vuodella. Nythän rakennuttajat olettavat, että he näillä ns. uuden kantakaupungin alueilla voivat rakentaa ja myydä premium-luokan asuntoja. Mutta ihan väistämättä nämä markkinat romahtavat, kun tarjolle tulee uusina alueina myös Jätkänsaari ja Hermanni. Maksukykyisiä asukkaita ei yksinkertaisesti riitä tarpeeksi. Mutta meille tavan ihmisille tämä on ihan hyvä uutinen, jos nämä projektit ehditään toteuttaa. Kantakaupugin laajetessa näin paljon, kantakaupunkiasumisesta voi tulla kohtuullisen edullista vuosikymmenien ajoiksi.

Tuosta syklistä vielä, miksi asuntojen hintojen romahdus on välttämätöntä. Asuntojen hinnat voivat nousta tulotasoa nopeammin vain, jos lainakanta kasvaa riittävän nopeasti. Tämä taas on mahdollista vain jos saadaan uusia lainaajia ja lainaajat lainaavat suurempia rahasummia. Tämä taas johtaa lainakannan huononemiseen. On siis yhä enemmän lainaajia, joiden kyky hoitaa lainaa voi kadota pienestäkin ongelmasta, kuten vaikka koronnoususta tai työttömyydestä. Tästä seuraakin, että pienehkökin ongelma taloudessa johtaa suureen määrään asuntojen pakkomyyntiä. Suuri määrä myytäviä asuntoja, jotka on pakko myydä sitten puolestaan romauttaa asuntojen hinnat. Tavallaan asuntojen jatkuva arvonnousu, siis talouskasvua nopeampi, on viime kädessä eräänlainen pyramidihuijaus.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tarkennetaan analyysia. Rainer taitaa sittenkin olla oikeassa. Kun raakamaan hinnat laskevat, taitaa käydä niin, että arvokkaamman ja huonomman maan hintojen suhteellinen ero, mutta ei absoluuttinen, säilyy. Otetaan esimerkki. Hyvän tontin hinta laskusuhdanteessa on 10 000 euroa ja huonon 3000. Hintaero on siis 7 000 euroa. Korkeasuhdanteessa voisikin paremman tontin hinta olla 100 000 euroa ja huonon 30 000, mutta nyt hintaero onkin 70 000 euroa. Oletettavasti raideliikenteen tuomaan hintalisään pätee sama: se nostaa maan arvoa tietyllä prosenttiosuudella, joka tosin epäilemättä vaihtelee alueittain.

Jos edellä esitetty hypoteesi pätee, raideyhteyden antama arvonlisä tulee arvioiduksi yläkanttiin noususuhdanteen hinnoilla. Jos vaikka Laajasalon raakamaan hinta puolittuu, niin myös laskettu hinnannousu raideyhteden takia puolittuu. Konservatiivinen elikkä turvallinen arvio olisi kait laskea arvioidusta vain puolet mukaan, kun nyt selvästi ollaan syklin huipulla. Tietysti riippuu paljon tuurista ja taidosta, miten hyvin tällainen kiinteistöjalostusprojekti kuin raideyhteys saadaan rahastetuksi: oikeaan aikaan ja kunnon hypellä se tuo rahansa helposti takaisin moninkertaisena, huonoon aikaan taas ei välttämättä mitään, kun valinnanvaran ollessa suuri rakennuttajat eivät ehkä suostu edes ostamaan maata ilman raideyhteyttä. Siis ainakaan kerrostaloprojekteissa. Tosin tässä tapauksessa raideyhteys pelastaisi koko projektin ja sikäli olisi aivan ensiarvoinen vaikka sitten sen hinta jäisi kokonaan kaupungin maksettavaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kruunuvuorenrannan arvonnoususta sellainen asia, että Suomessa ja Helsingissä on tutkittu maan arvoa joukkoliikenteeseen liittyen. Seppo Laakso teki metron vaikutuksesta Itä-Helsinkiin väitöskirjatutkimuksen. Eli ei olla tyhjän päällä. KSV on arvioituttanut Kruunuvuorenrannan maan arvoa tämän kaavoituksen yhteydessä, ja kaikki arviot ovat yksimielisiä siitä, että joukkoliikenneyhteys nostaa maan arvoa verrattuna tilanteeseen, ettei yhteyttä ole.

Ville on oikeassa, nousu on suhteellinen - siis kun sitä on tutkittu ja saatu selville. Maan arvon realisoituminen tapahtuu silloin, kun maa myydään. Jos on huonot suhdanteet ja maata ei myydä, se ei realisoidu. Mutta sitä arvonnousua ei menetetä, vaan sen realisoituminen siirtyy myöhemmäksi. Maan arvonnousu voidaan kaupungin ja joukkoliikenteen maksajan näkökulmasta menettää vain siten, että maat myydään ennen kuin yhteyttä on tehty. Näin on tapahtunut Itä-Helsingissä metron kanssa ja tapahtuu Espoossa, jos sinne metro tehdään.

Seppo Laakson väikkärin tulos oli, että maan arvoon vaikuttaa etäisyys seutukeskuksesta, siis Helsingin keskustasta. Muutos on 1 % jokaista matka-ajan minuttia kohden. Jos 35 min automatka muuttuu 20 min joukkoliikennematkaan, nousu on 15 % - tämän tutkimustuloksen mukaan.

Muistaakseni Helsinki omistaa noin 80 % kaavoitettavasta rakennusoikeudesta, joten osuus on merkittävä.

Tämä ja muiden "uusien" alueiden rakentaminen perustuu Vuosaaren satamaan. Alueiden toteutuksen kestoajaksi on arvioitu noin 20 vuotta. Näistä alueista siis tulee Helsingille asuntorakentamisvaranto tuolle ajalle. Siinä ehtii sikasyklitkin vaihdella, inflaatio laukata ja vaikka mitä. Ei arvonnousun realisoituminen siten ole kiinni yhden hetken tilanteesta tai hintatasosta. Eikä tavallaan rahasta lainkaan, vaan kaupungin toimivuuden arvosta ihmisten elämässä.

Kruunuvorenrannan arvo osana Helsingin kaupunkia on ihmisille suurempi, jos sieltä pääsee 20 minuutissa Stockmannille kuin jos sama matka kestää 35 min. Suhdanteista riippuen tämä realisoituu joksikin määräksi rahaa. Ja suhdanteista riippuen yhteyden raketaminen maksaa jonkin määrän rahaa. Mutta yhteyden reaaliarvo on aina sama.

Antero

----------


## teme

Kannattaa nyt kuitenkin muistaa, että tontin hinta on hyvin pieni osa kerrotaloasunnon myyntihinnasta. Jos myyntihinta on jotain luokkaa 4000 euroa kerroneliö niin tontin osuus tuosta on tuskin kymmenystäkään. Muista kuluista sen verran, että pari vuotta sitten kerrostaloneliön keskirakennuskustannus oli 1400 euroa. Rakentamiskustannukset ovat nousseet, mutta eiköhän tuo vieläkin ole alle 2000. Kun myyntihinnat on noin kaksinkertaiset suhteessa kustannuksiin, niin kohteliaasti sanoen hintojen alenemisen riski on hinnoiteltu sisään, eli suomeksi kyllä tässä joustaa ensimmäiseksi joku ihan muu kuin maan hinta.

Näin myös siksi, että kerrostalotonttien markkinoita Helsingissä ei voi pitää normaalina markkinana. Ostajia eli rakennusliikkeitä on puolisen tusinaa, ja toisaalta suurena maanomistajan kaupunki on hyvin määrävässä asemassa. Rakennusliikkeet voivat kieltäytyä ostamasta, tai ostaa mutta vetkutella rakentamisesta parempien hintojen toivossa. Kaupunki voi vastata näihin rakentamalla itse tai käyttämällä sakkomaksuja (esim. korotettu kiinteistövero) rakentamattomalle maalle.

Kruunuvuorenrantaan on kaavoitettu muistaakseni puoli miljoonaa kerrosneliötä. Myyntihintaan 4000 euroa neliö, se tekee kaksi miljardia euroa. Raitiovaunuyhteyden kokonaiskustannus oli jotain sata miljoonaa, eli tuollaiset 5%...

Varsinainen riski uudessa asuinalueessa on se, että niitä asuntoja ei yksinkertaisesti kukaan halua edes kustannukset kattavaan hintaan. Ilman ratikkaa tällainen (pieni) riski on olemassa Kruunuvuorenrannan suhteen, ei Laajasalo nykyisellään ole mikään kovin haluttu asuinpaikka. Ja tämä johtuu liikenneyhteyksistä, suhteessa matka-aikaan keskustaan paikka vertautuu Vantaaseen. Vartin ratikkamatkan päässä taas löytyy ostajia, huonossakin suhdanteessa, olettaen ettei suunnittelua sössitä totaalisesti malliin Merihaka. Menihän nuo Ruohalahdenkin asunnot viime laman aikaan kaupaksi, ja tuskin siinä rakentaja hirveitä tappioita teki vaikka myyntihinnat romahtivatkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Nyt täytyy muistaa että suhdanteiden ennustaminen on hyvin vaikeaa. Se tiedetään että auntojen hinnat ovat suhteessa muuhun hintatasoon jo yli laman edeltävän tason. Ja ennen 1990-luvun lamaa olivat asunnot monen mielestä sairaan kalliita (nimim "kokemusta on"). Sikasyklin romahdusvaihe siis toteutuu nytkin hyvin todennäköisesti, mutta että ei tiedetä milloin. Jos tiedettäisiin, niin kaikkihan lopettaisivat asuntojen ostamisen. Mitä itse toivoisisin, olisi että isoa romahdusta ei tulisi, vain pientä n 5-10%, joka ikäänkuin puhdistaisi ilman, ja että hinnat sen jälkeen eivät enää noususi muita kuluttajahintoja nopeammin. Mutta tämä edellyttää sitä että todellakin rakennetaan uusia kaupunginosia suunniteltuun tahtiin ja kasvatetaan pk-seudun asukaslukua reippaasti toiselle miljoonalle. Mutta juuri nyt näyttää siltä kuin oltaisiin pahasti jäljessä suunnitelluista volyymeistä ja kierre vain jatkuu.

----------


## 339-DF

Pekka Korpinen on ilmoittanut jäävänsä eläkkeelle marraskuun alusta. Julkisuudessa nimenomaan Korpinen ja Pekka Sauri ovat tukeneet Laajasalon ratikkaa. Mitenköhän sen mahtaa käydä nyt, kun yksi merkittävistä puolestapuhujista jää pois?

----------


## vristo

> Pekka Korpinen on ilmoittanut jäävänsä eläkkeelle marraskuun alusta. Julkisuudessa nimenomaan Korpinen ja Pekka Sauri ovat tukeneet Laajasalon ratikkaa. Mitenköhän sen mahtaa käydä nyt, kun yksi merkittävistä puolestapuhujista jää pois?


Toivottavasti tämä on sellainen asia, ettei "sota yhtä miestä kaipaa", vaikka Pekka Korpisen mielipiteen painoarvoa en yhtään väheksykään. HKL-SUY:n torsomainen "Mini-metro" pitäisi nyt vain selvitellä pois, jotta se ei olisi hidastamassa päätöksentekoa asiassa.

Mikähän onkaan hankkeen aikataulu seuraavaksi?

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL-SUY:n torsomainen "Mini-metro" pitäisi nyt vain selvitellä pois, ...
> Mikähän onkaan hankkeen aikataulu seuraavaksi?


Itse arvelen, että siitä tulisi ainakin ks-lautakunnan päätös ennen Korpisen eläkkeelle jäämistä. Eli tämän syksyn aikana.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Ksv:n seuraavassa kokouksessa (esityslista) sivutaan myös Laajasalon raideyhteyttä. 

Lausunto joukkoliikenteen tavoitelinjastosuunnitelmaluonnoksesta 2030

Tuolla mainitaan Laajasalon raideyhteys pikaratikkana Raide-Jokerin tapaan ja Laajasaloon on piirretty yksi ainoa linja, joka lähtee jostan Helsingin keskustan tuntumasta. Hieman ihmetyttää, mutta toki Laajasalon raideyhteyden toteuttaminen pikaratikkatasoisena, erillisratoineen kaikkineen, olisi ihan hienoa. 
Kokonaisuudessaan joukkoliikenteen tavoitelinjastosuunnitelma vaikuttaa oikein lupaavalta ja antaa pääroolin joukkoliikenteestä todellakin raideliikenteelle ja bussit jäävät syöttöliikenteeseen, mutta toisaalta myös joillekin tärkeille runkoyhteyksille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kokonaisuudessaan joukkoliikenteen tavoitelinjastosuunnitelma vaikuttaa oikein lupaavalta ja antaa pääroolin joukkoliikenteestä todellakin raideliikenteelle ja bussit jäävät syöttöliikenteeseen, mutta toisaalta myös joillekin tärkeille runkoyhteyksille.


Valitettavasti olen täysin eri mieltä tuosta suunnitelmasta, jossa päärooli on oikeasti bussiliikenteellä - siihenhän ihmiset kotipysäkiltään nousevat.

Tuo suunnitelma toistaa 1960-lukulaista ja Smith-Polvisessa esitettyä autoilumyönteistä joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa. Olen kritisoinut sitä lausunnoissani PLJ-suunnitelmista, koska noilla periaatteilla on tuhottu seudun korkea joukkoliikenteen käyttö. Kun väitetään, että halutaan edistää joukkoliikennettä, miksi sitten tarjotaan niitä ratkaisuja, joista on vuosikymmenten näyttö siitä, että ne heikentävät joukkoliikennettä?

Mikä on sellainen joukkoliikenteen tavoitelinjasuunnitelma, josta puuttuu kokonaan joukkoliikenteen perusta, kävelyetäisyydellä olevat yhteydet? Koko liityntärunkoverkkoajatus perustuu täysin vääriin lähtökohtiin, eli siihen, miten tehdään autoliikenteen tieverkkoa. Tieverkon hierarkia on autoilussa toimiva ratkaisu, koska auto lähtee kotipihalta ja vaihtaa sujuvasti "moodia" tonttikadulta moottoritielle. Autoliikenne ei toimi aikataulutettuna, joten sellaista elementtiä ja siihen liittyviä suureita ei ole olemassakaan autoliikenteessä. Mutta joukkoliikenteessä on, ja niillä on keskeinen merkitys, joten niitä ei voi sivuuttaa.

Muualla on näitä samoja ajatuksia kokeiltu ja niistä on opittu. Meillä näitä suunnitelmia tekevät edelleen saman ihmiset, jotka kävivät koulunsa Smith-Polvisen aikaan. Eivätkä he ole halunneet seurata aikaa, vaan pitää jääräpäisesti kiinni siitä, minkä kerran ovat omaksuneet.

Joukkoliikenteessä pitää välttää vaihtoja eikä luoda niitä. Siksi koko suunnitelman lähtökohta on väärä. Joukkoliikenteen väylästön pitää olla sopusoinnussa yhdyskuntarakenteen kanssa. Siksi on väärä lähtökohta pohtia ainoastaan metrolinjoja, joita vastaavaa maankäytön tehokkuutta seudulla on vain hieman Helsingin niemellä. Joukkoliikenteen tulee pyrkiä optimaaliseen kustannusratkaisuun. Siksi ei pidä perustaa järjestelmää busseihin, joiden yksikkökoko on liian pieni ja ne ovat siksi kalliita sekä metroihin (= raskasraiteisiin), joiden yksikkökoko on liian suuri ja ne ovat siksi kalliita. Eikä liityntäliikenteeseen, jonka kustannus matkaa kohden tulee tuloja kalliimmaksi, koska käytetään kahta ratkaisua, joista molemmat ovat optimia kalliimpia.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Laajasalon ratikka tarvitsee minustakin enemmän kuin yhden linjan.

Kolmella ratikkalinjalla varmaan saataisiin kohtuullinen peitto. Yhden niistä pitäisi päättyä Herttoniemen metroasemalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laajasalon ratikka tarvitsee minustakin enemmän kuin yhden linjan.
> 
> Kolmella ratikkalinjalla varmaan saataisiin kohtuullinen peitto. Yhden niistä pitäisi päättyä Herttoniemen metroasemalle.


Yliskylän haara menee jo aika lähelle...  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Yliskylän haara menee jo aika lähelle...


Mutta miksi tästä tavoitesuunnitelmasta puutuvat nuo muut haarat (Gunillantielle ja Kruunuvuorenrantaan). Onko suunnitelma jotenkin muuttunut nyt kesän aikana vai onko YTV:llä hieman eri näkemys asiasta?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuolla mainitaan Laajasalon raideyhteys pikaratikkana Raide-Jokerin tapaan ja Laajasaloon on piirretty yksi ainoa linja, joka lähtee jostan Helsingin keskustan tuntumasta. Hieman ihmetyttää, mutta toki Laajasalon raideyhteyden toteuttaminen pikaratikkatasoisena, erillisratoineen kaikkineen, olisi ihan hienoa.


Ei tuo suunnitelma ole mikään detaljitason linjapiirros, vaan periaatekuva siitä, miten liikenneverkkoa kehitetään ja mille alueille. Raitiolinja myös menee siinä Katajanokan kautta, vaikka näillä näkymin on melko varmaa, että se tulee kulkemaan Liisankatua.

----------


## kouvo

Suunnitelman pohjalta olisi saanut aika näppärän ympyrälinjan (Keskusta-Laajasalo-Itäkeskus-Leppävaara-Tapiola-Otaniemi-Lauttasaari-Keskusta) muutamalla lisäpikaratikkakiskokilometrilla. Länsimetro luonnollisesti tuhoaa tämän vaihtoehdon.

----------


## 339-DF

En olisi tuon 2030-paperin perusteella huolissani Laajasalon ratkaisusta, päin vastoin. Visiossa on mukana Laajasalon raideyhteys ja nimenomaan ratikkana.  Se on jo sinänsä saavutus, kun ajatellaan, että siinä kuitenkin mainitaan useampikin nimi HKL-Suy:stä. Se, ettei erilaisia haaroja ole piirretty karttoihin, ei ole ongelma: tarkoitushan ei ollutkaan tehdä linjatason visioita, vaan ainoastaan karkeita suuntaviivoja.

Enemmän olisin huolissani siitä, että Raide-Jokeri ajoittuu vasta vuoden 2020 jälkeen noissa karttakuvissa. Mutta ei sekään jaksa pahemmin huolestuttaa, tuollaiset erilaiset "tavoite 2030"-paperit jäävät valmistuttuaan vaan mappeihin pölyttymään, ja tämäkin paperi on jo vanhentunutkin ennen valmistumistaan (Sipoo).

----------


## kuukanko

Laajasalon raideyhteyden suunnittelu jatkuu tunneli- ja siltavaihtoehtojen tarkemmalla suunnittelulla. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on tilannut eilen välille Korkeasaari - Kruunuvuorenranta alustavat yleissuunnitelmat sekä sillasta että betonielementtitunnelista. Molemmat vaihtoehdot suunnitellaan raitiotieyhteyden pohjalta. Suunnitelmat valmistuvat tammikuun loppuun mennessä.

Betonielementtitunnelissa varaudutaan radan muuttamiseen myöhemmin metroksi. Sillasta tehdään kaksi vaihtoehtoa, joista toisessa varaudutaan yhteyden muuttamiseen metroksi ja toisessa ei. Metron toteutuessa siltavaihtoehtoon jäisi silti yksi raitiokiskopari vaihtuvasuuntaista liikennettä varten (ilmeisesti tämä mahdollistaisi esim. liityntäratikat Laajasalossa).

----------


## Antero Alku

Näiden suunnitelmien tilaamisen tarkoituksena on saada luotettava ja kaikkien osapuolten hyväksyttävissä oleva selvitys silta- ja tunnelivaihtoehdon kustannuksista periaateratkaisuja varten. Eli sillasta tai tunnelista ei tule välttämättä sellaisia, joiden hintaa nyt arvioidaan. Lopulliset ratkaisut ja suunnitelmat tehdään nyt saatavan tiedon pohjalta. Ja saatavaa tietoa voidaan käyttää myös tarkemman vaihtoehtosuunnittelun arviointiin.

Metrosiltavaihtoehdossa on ollut alusta saakka - siis jo Katajanokan kautta suunnitellussa ratkaisussa - mukana yhdysraide raitioliikenteelle. Ajatus nimenomaan on, että jos joskus metro Laajasaloon tehtäisiin, saarella oleva raitioliikenne säilyy ja se tarvitsee tietenkin yhteyden muuhun rataverkkoon.

Itse olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että ei ole kovin älykästä järjestää tilannetta sellaiseksi, että Laajasalossa on liityntäliikennettä raitiotienä ja sitten on vaihdettava yhdeksi asemaväliksi metroon. Tilanne olisi sama, jos esim. raitiolinjat 6 ja 7 päättyisivät Kurviin, koska siitähän voi jatkaa metrolla keskustaan. Samalla periaatteella myös kaikki Hämeentietä tulevat bussilinjat on tarpeetonta ajaa pidemmälle, koska kerran voi vaihtaa metroon. Mutta tällainenkin mahdollisuus siis selvitetään.

Antero

----------


## Epa

HS:n tuore uutinen kertoo Unesco haluavan, että maailmanperintöluetteloon kuuluvan Suomenlinnan ympärille määritellään suojavyöhyke. Suojavyöhykkeelle ei saisi tehdä rakennuksia ja rakennelmia, jotka vähentävät Suomenlinnan arvoa muistomerkkinä. 

Museovirasto on jo hahmotellut Suomenlinnan hoitokunnan kanssa alueen rajat. Alue ulottuisi idässä Santahaminan ja lännessä Kaivopuiston rantaan. Alueen sisälle jäisi Suomenlinnan lisäksi useita muita saaria, kuten puolustusvoimien hallussa nyt olevat Kuninkaansaari ja Vallisaari. 

Helsinki kieltäytyi maanantaina omalta osaltaan lyömästä lukkoon suojavyöhykkeen rajoja. Kaupunginhallituksen mukaan suojavyöhykkeen käytännön vaikutukset ovat epäselviä. Ongelmana ovat tulevaisuuden joukkoliikenneratkaisut ja suojelualueen vaikutukset niihin. Parhaillaan pohditaan, rakennetaanko Kruunuvuorenselälle raitiovaunutunneli vai silta. Lopullinen tavoite on rakentaa vuosikymmenien päästä metrolinja Kruunuvuorenrannan kautta Santahaminaan. Helsinkiä mietityttävät myös meriväylien ja Suomenlinnan lauttaliikenteen kohtalo.
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/...f=lahetalinkki

----------


## 339-DF

Positiivista asiassa on se, että

a) mahdollinen suojavyöhyke on kartan mukaan sen verran suppea, ettei se haittaa ratikkasillan toteuttamista pohjoisen vaihtoehdon mukaan

b) tekstissä ei enää puhuta mitään mistään minimetroista, vaan Kh:n ja Saurin näkemys lie selkeästi se, että raitiovaunulla mennään (ja ehkä 50 vuoden päästä metrolla)

----------


## jpe

> a) mahdollinen suojavyöhyke on kartan mukaan sen verran suppea, ettei se haittaa ratikkasillan toteuttamista pohjoisen vaihtoehdon mukaan


Eihän se vaikuttaisi edes eteläisen (ilmeisesti haudatun) vaihtoehdonkaan mukaan toteutettua linjausta, ainakaan jos oheista karttaa on uskominen. Olenkin pitänyt sillan vastustajien laukomaa Suomenlinna-argumenttia siksi nokkelana, että sen kyseenalaistaja ikään kuin kyseenalaistaa koko Suomenlinnan arvon, jos ei häiriinny siitä, että Suomenlinnasta katsottuna kilometrien päässä horisontossa siintäisi moderni silta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eihän se vaikuttaisi edes eteläisen (ilmeisesti haudatun) vaihtoehdonkaan mukaan toteutettua linjausta, ainakaan jos oheista karttaa on uskominen.


Ei niin, silta jää kätevästi juuri alueen ulkopuolelle. Mutta niin jää Santahaminakin, ja silti mietitään nyt, voiko sinne rakentaa ylipäätään yhtään mitään ettei Suomenlinnan arvo kärsi. Luulen, että kartta on enintään suuntaa-antava ja koko asia pahasti kesken.

Sikäli tuolla ei ole käytännön merkitystä, että KSV on koko lailla siirtynyt tuon pohjoisen vaihtoehdon suunnitteluun ja unohtanut Katajanokan kautta kulkevan vaihtoehdon.

----------


## sebastin

Laajasalon raideyhteydestä on olemassa muutama melko kattava selvitys. Itse kannatan metrolinjaa Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja Laajasaloon. Laajasaloon tarvitaan pohjoisen metrolinjan kääntöraiteet ennen kuin metroa jatketaan Santahaminaan. Tietenkin esimerkiksi Punavuoren ja Munkkisaaren tilavarauksiin se on myös mahdollista tehdä. Mutta ne on toisaalta varattu Viikin suunnan metrosuunnitelmille. 

Santahaminen luovutus puolustusvoimilta Helsingille on jokseenkin ilmeinen. Pääkaupunkiseudun asuntotarpeeseen Santahamina on yksi Helsingin viimeisiä kasvuvaroja. Mutta on myös ehdotettu tekosaarien tekemistä Helsingin edustalle. Sinnehän on jo metro osoittamassa Punavuoresta ja Munkkisaaresta  :Smile:  jos Viikin suunnan metron eteläisiä kääntöraiteita vaikka tekosaarille jatkettaisiin. Hollantiin rannikolle on kaavailtu jättimäistä tulppaanitekosaarta uusine kaupunginosineen rannikon suojelemiseksi tulvilta. Joten ei tekosaariajatukset täysin utopistisia ole.

Helsingissä tekosaaria todennäköisempää kuitenkin on Santahaminan ottaminen asukaskäyttöön, joten Laajasalon metroyhteys ensimmäisessä rakennusvaiheessa on perusteltua Laajasalon ja Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikennevälineeksi, seudulliseen joukkoliikenteeseen sekä pohjoisen metrolinjan kääntöraiteeksi. 

Meren ylitykseen kannatan siltaa vaikka 1.5-2km pituinen silta onkin melko pitkä ja tunnelikin tähän sopisi. Kevyen liikenteen ja mahdollisesti raitioliikenteenkin ylitys on oltava mahdollinen. Vaikka metron rakentaminen olisikin keskustassa kesken voidaan väliä liikennöidä rakennustöiden ajan esimerkiksi vesibussilla. Ehkä tosiaan tunneli on parempi jos siltaratkaisu todetaan liian pitkäksi. Mielestäni silta kyllä korostaisi alueen luonnetta. Kruunuvuorenranta, Laajasalo ja Santahamina myöhemmin tulevat olemaan urbaani, runsasväkinen ja merellinen kaupunginosa. Sillan täytyisi sopia kummankin rantojen rakennustyyleihin ja siluetteihin. Läppäsiltaratkaisu ei estäisi vesiliikennettä.

Laajasalon raideyhteyden myötä on mahdollista avata Korkeasaareen asema. Mutta se olisi kyllä sellainen extra-bonus HKL:lta vasta jossain tämän kyseisen metrolinjan aivan loppuvaiheissa. Korkeasaaren Eläintarhasta on tosin esitetty eriäviä mielipiteitä kaupunkilaisten keskuudessa ja ilmeisesti jopa eläintarhan vastustusta? on esiintynyt. Itse en niin välttämättä välittäisi eläintarhasta ainakaan Korkeasaaressa ja saaren muuttaminen asuinkäyttöön,, onkohan se totaalisen mahdoton ajatus? Vaikka sopii siellä toki Zoo olla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laajasalon raideyhteydestä on olemassa muutama melko kattava selvitys.


Oletko perehtynyt näihin ja ymmärrätkö ne?

Näitä selvityksiähän on kahdenlaisia: KSV:n tekemiä ja HKL:n julkaisemia. Jälkimmäisissä on osoittautunut olevan koko joukko virheitä, jotka kuin sattumalta vaikuttavat metroratkaisun eduksi. Pidänkin varsin omituisena tällaista tilannetta kaupungin sisällä.

En ihmettele, että kannatat metroa Laajasaloon, koska kannatat metroa ihan minne vain. Metrossa Laajasaloon ei vain satu olemaan mitään taloudellista tai liikenteellistä järkeä. Lisäksi se heikentäisi joukkoliikennepalveluita verrattuna ratikkaan, koska palvelutaso on olennaisesti huonompi.

Santahaminaan on turha vedota, koska sitä ei olla rakentamassa. Jos mielipiteet ovat tulevilla sukupolvilla toiset, niin se on sitten heidän asiansa. Satojen miljoonien metrolinjoja ei kannata rakentaa vuosikymmeniksi odottamaan tyhjän panttina. Siksi toiseksi on todennäköistä, että merenpohjan kallioruhjeen vuoksi tunnelin rakentaminen on toistaiseksi käytännössä mahdotonta teknisesti, ei pelkästään taloudellisesti.




> Mutta on myös ehdotettu tekosaarien tekemistä Helsingin edustalle. Sinnehän on jo metro osoittamassa Punavuoresta ja Munkkisaaresta  jos Viikin suunnan metron eteläisiä kääntöraiteita vaikka tekosaarille jatkettaisiin.


Onko Helsingin alla salainen metrotunneli Punavuoressa ja Munkkisaaressa? Dekkarit ja muu viihdekirjallisuus ovat eri asia kuin vastuullinen liikennesuunnittelu.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Mitäs tälle projektille kuuluu nykyään?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitäs tälle projektille kuuluu nykyään?


KSV:n selvitys tulee ks-lautakuntaan ja todennäköisesti myös jl-lautakuntaan toukokuussa. Olisi pitänyt tulla jo viime kuussa samaan aikaan kun käsiteltiin Kruunuvuorenrannan asemakaavoitusta, mutta työtä on viivyttänyt HKL:n antamien tietojen puuttuminen. Vasta viime viikolla HKL:stä tuli liikennöintiin liittyviä tietoja, joita on odotettu kuukausikaupalla.

Esitys on mitä todennäköisimmin raitiotie pohjoista reittiä eli Liisankatu - Sompasaari - Korkeasaari - Laajasalo.

Tervasaaren ja Sompasaaren väliin tulee 2-osainen läppäsilta Hanasaaren voimalaitoksen hiililaivaliikenteen tarpeisiin. Silta avattaneen kerran kolmessa vuorokaudessa jolloin liikenne on poikki noin 10 min. Tieto avaustarpeesta on 3 tuntia ennakkoon. Avaus voi olla minä vuorokaudenaikana hyvänsä. Katkon aikana Laajasalon ratikkavuorot voidaan kierrättää takaisin tai ajattaa Hakaniemen kautta. Poikkeus koskee 3-4 vuoroa suuntaansa, jos on kyse vilkkaan liikenteen ajasta.

Tarkoitus on, että hanke etenee ilman viivytyksiä ja yhteys saadaan käyttöön samaan aikaan kun Kruunuvuorenrannan ensimmäiset rakennukset valmistuvat. Näin yhteyden kustannukset voidaan kattaa rakennusoikeustuloilla, koska nopea yhteys nostaa maan arvoa yhtä paljon kuin yhteys maksaa.

HKL on entisen suunnittelujohtajansa toimesta tarjonnut ratikan sijasta liityntäliikennettä ja metroa, joka rakennettaisiin ehkä 30 vuoden kuluttua. Matinkylän metron hankesuunnitelman kustannusarvio on tuplannut tämänkin metrosuunnitelman kustannusarvion ja tehnyt sen entistä kannattamattomammaksi ja epätarkoituksenmukaisemmaksi ajatukseksi.

Kruunuvuorenrantaa käsittelevä verkkosivuni tässä.

Antero

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Muinaisena laajasalolaisena raitiovaunu tuntuu kyllä järkevämmältä ajatukselta. Miten on, Antero, jos Santahamina rakennetaan joskus, kuinka suuren lähiön liikennetarpeet ratikka voi kattaa? Metro kuulostaa perstuntumalta hieman ylimitoitetulta.

----------


## kuukanko

Laajasalon joukkoliikenneratkaisun valinta on joukkoliikennelautakunnan ensi viikon esityslistalla. Lautakunnalle esitetään rakennettavaksi raitiotietä siltayhteyksin Laajasalosta Korkeasaaren, Sompasaaren ja Kruununhaan kautta.

Tulevaisuudenvaraukseksi esitetään pikaraitiotietä Santahaminasta Katajanokalle.

Esityksessä lautakuntaa kehotetaan esittämään kaupunginhallitukselle, että se kehottaisi joukkoliikennelautakuntaa ja kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaa sekä Laajasalon raitioliikenneratkaisun että kantakaupungin muun raitioliikenteen hyvän palvelutason varmistamiseksi toteuttamaan raitioliikennettä nykyistä voimakkaammin suosivat liikennevaloetuudet keskustassa ja valmistelemaan esityksen henkilöautojen väärinpysäköinnin merkittäväksi vähentämiseksi raitioliikennekiskoilla.

----------


## 339-DF

En jostain syystä saa liitettä auki. Mistähän mahtaa johtua?

Esityslistatekstin pohjalta yhdyn kyllä esittelijän näkemyksiin täysin. Sitä en ihan sulata, että Laajasalon ratikka hidastaisi keskustan rv-liikennettä 20%, mutta pidän ihan hyvänä tuollaista pelottelua, jos sen avulla saadaan parannettua liikennevaloetuuksia ja mahdollisesti muutenkin tehtyä likenneympäristöstä rv-myönteisemmän.

Maanantaina tulee myös kslk:n listateksti nettiin, silloin sitten saa tuon raportinkin auki sitä kautta. Kslk:n teksti lie aika pitkälti yhteneväinen jlk:n tekstin kanssa, siihen ainakin on valmistelussa pyritty.

Se on hiukan outoa, että saman esityslistan Töölön metro -asiassa puhutaan yhä vielä Laajasalon metrosta, joka kuitenkin sitten Laajasalo-pykälässä käytännössä kuopataan. Ehkä Töölön ja Laajasalon koordinointi ei täysin ole onnistunut.

Yksi pieni yksityiskohta: metron liikennöintikulut ovat ratikkaa selvästi edullisemmat (4,5 Me/vuosi). Voisi siis ajatella, että metro kannattaa tehdä, koska ajan mittaan se olisi ratikkaa edullisempi. Vai voisiko kuitenkaan? Investointien hintaero on niin suuri, että vasta sadan vuoden jälkeen tuo 4,5 Me/vuodessa saatu säästö alkaisi näkyä. Tämä vieläpä täysin ilman korkokustannuksia. Ja sadan vuoden päähän tuskin tänään suunnittelemme mitään (vrt. Helsinki vuonna 1908...). Lisäksi liikennöintikustannuksista täytyy sanoa, että vaikka onkin käytetty HKL:n "ennusteyksikkökustannuksia" niin veikkaisinpa, että ratikan yksikkökustannukset tulevat laskemaan ennustetusta nopeiden osuuksien ja mahdollisen kantakaupunkinopeutuksen myötä, vastaavasti bussien yksikkökustannukset nousevat tällä hetkellä niin voimakkaasti, ettei sitä varmaan ole HKL:ssä osattu ennakoida.

Kaiken kaikkiaan toivon että esitys menee sellaisenaan läpi ja että kh kiirehtii hankesuunnitelman laatimista. Kiire sen kanssa tuleekin, kun rata olisi tarkoitus saada käyttöön heti alueen rakentuessa n. v. 2013-2015.

----------


## vristo

> Se on hiukan outoa, että saman esityslistan Töölön metro -asiassa puhutaan yhä vielä Laajasalon metrosta, joka kuitenkin sitten Laajasalo-pykälässä käytännössä kuopataan. Ehkä Töölön ja Laajasalon koordinointi ei täysin ole onnistunut.


Joo, on kyllä metka juttu nuo kaksi esityslistan tekstiä. 

Toisessa, Laajasalon joukkoliikenneratkaisussa, puhutaan aika ennakkoluulottomasti jopa pikaraitiotiestä sekä sen varauksesta aina Helsingin keskustaan saakka (kuvin varustettuna, joihin on oikein piirretty Tvärbanan Bombardierin K4000 näköinen pikaratikka) ja tässä vaihtoehdossa keskustan asemien vaihtoehdoiksi esitetään samoja kuin varsinaisessa metroratkaisussakin olisi. Töölön metro-asia on puolestaan kuin täysin eri planeetalta ja siinä Länsimetron hankesuunnitelman mukaista automaattimetroa, lyhyin 90 metrin asemin ja laituriovin varustettuna, ollaan linjaamassa käytännössä samaan paikkaan. Eli pikaratikallako Kamppiin ja siitä automaattimetrolla Töölön ja Meilahden kautta Pasilaan? Toki esitysten valmistelijat näyttävät olevan eri "tiimiä", mutta tuntuu kuin kaksi eri suuntausta tai tuon suunnan joukkoliikenneratkaisua hieman "sotisivat" keskenään.

Täytyy myöntää, että tuen voimakkaasti tuota pikaratikkavaihtoehtoa Laajasaloon ja Raide-Jokerin ohella juuri tämä ratkaisu voisi olla paras paikka tuoda tämä raideliikennemuoto myös Helsingin alueelle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sitä en ihan sulata, että Laajasalon ratikka hidastaisi keskustan rv-liikennettä 20%


Riippuu keskustan määritelmästä  :Wink:  Kaivokadulla niin todennäköisesti kävisikin, koska nykyisillä käytännöillä vaunut joutuisivat jonottamaan pysäkille ja Mannerheimintien risteyksen liikennevaloissa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Maanantaina tulee myös kslk:n listateksti nettiin, silloin sitten saa tuon raportinkin auki sitä kautta.


Niin saa (linkki).

----------


## petteri

Pikaratikkasuunnitelmiakin on tuossa esitelty. Töölön metro taitaa olla hitaasti muuttumassa Töölön pikaratikkatunneliksi. Tai  ilmajohtovirroitetuksi "metroksi"

Olisi toivottavaa, että jatkossa tulisi esiin idea, jossa Töölön metro tulisi pintaan Pasilan haaran lisäksi myös Paciuksenkadulla eli Töölön metrosta vedettäisiin pikaratikkaa myös kohti Pitäjänmäki - Konalaa. Ja sitten vielä ehkä lisäksi tunneli Kamppi - Punavuori- Hernesaari - Jätkäsaari. 

Keskustan katuverkkoa käyttäen on vaikea saada riittävän nopeita yhteyksiä, jos halutaan tehdä pitempiä uusia yhteyksiä.

Tuota töölön tunnelia voisivat käyttää vaikka uudet nopeat pikaratikkalinjat 

1a) (Santahamina) - Laajasalo - (tunneliin) -Katajanokka - Esplanadi - Kamppi - Meilahti - (pintaan) - Munkkiniemi -Pitäjämäki -Konala - Pähkinärinne - (Kalajärvi)

1b) (Santahamina) - Laajasalo - (tunneliin) -Katajanokka - Esplanadi - Kamppi - Meilahti - (pintaan) - Munkkiniemi - Pitäjämäki - Leppävaara - Laaksolahti - Jupperi

2) (Jätkäsaari - ) Hernesaari  - Kamppi - Meilahti - Pasila - (pintaan)- Viikki - Malmin lentoasema - Hakunila  

3) (Jätkäsaari - ) Hernesaari  - Kamppi  - Meilahti - Pasila - Käpylä -(pintaan) - Maunula - Tammisto - Pakkala -Lentoasema

Kun tunneliliikenne automatisoidaan ja katuverkossa ajetaan kuljettajilla, 60s-90s vuoroväli tunnelissa onnistunee. Vaihto samalla laiturilla sujuu nopeasti.

----------


## vristo

Hieno visio, Petteri.

Tässä virallisessa Laajasalon järjestelmävaihtoehtojen tarkastelussa esitetään pikaratikkaa Santahaminasta Katajanokalle ja sitten vaihto metroon, josta edelleen Kamppiin ja Pasilaan. Miksi näin? Onko ainoa "virallinen totuus" kahden vaunuparin, 90-metriset automaattimetrojunat? Kun metro on saatu muutettua pikaratikaksi jo noinkin pitkältä matkalta, onnistuu se helposti lopultakin matkalta, näin ainakin kuvittelisin. Ja tuloksena on huomattavasti toimivampi ja joustavampi joukkoliikennejärjestelmä kuin nykyinen jäykkä metron, jonka takia sen asematkin joudutaan rakentamaan puutteellisesti ja huonosti palveleviksi. Minimikaaresäde 400 metriä on hieman eri luokkaa kuin 25 metriä.

Mutta muuten ko. selvitys on mielestäni monin paikoin varsin ilahduttavaa lukea sen "uusien tuulien" takia. Mikä sitten lienee kääntänytkään "isoa laivaa"?

----------


## 339-DF

> Riippuu keskustan määritelmästä  Kaivokadulla niin todennäköisesti kävisikin, koska nykyisillä käytännöillä vaunut joutuisivat jonottamaan pysäkille ja Mannerheimintien risteyksen liikennevaloissa.


Nyt kun kslk:n listakin on netissä, niin saimme vastauksen tähän. Kslk:n listahan on tietysti, kuten asiaan kuuluu, huomattavasti yksityiskohtaisempi kuin jlk:n.

Raportissa todetaan, että ratikan matka-aika Unioninkadulta Rautatieasemalle kasvaa Laajasalon ratikoiden takia 0,1 min ja vastaavasti Aleksilla Senaatintorilta Ylioppilastalolle samoin 0,1 min (verrattuna tilanteeseen, jossa esim. Jätkäsaaren ratikat tehdään joka tapauksessa).

Eli taas tuli todistettua se, että tilastoilla kikkailemalla saadaan esitettyjä ties mitä kauheita lukuja, kuten 20% hidastuminen, kun oikeasti on kyse siitä, että matka-aika hidastuu 6 sekuntia!

----------


## vristo

Kysymys Anterolle, joka on mukana tästä päättämässä: 

Lukemieni lähteiden mukaan Terva- ja Sompasaarien sekä Kruunuvuorensalmen ylittäville silloille tulee siis myös ajomahdollisuus yöliikenteen busseille sekä pelastustoimen ajoneuvoille. Eli tuleeko ko. siltojen kiskotus olemaan normaalia urakiskoa asvaltilla? Jos näin on, niin miten aiotaan estää luvaton autoilu noilla silloilla? Bussi-Jokerin kuskina tiedän hyvin, että sen varrella olevilla joukkoliikenneväylillä luvaton autoilu on aivan päivittäistä (Huopalahden tunneli ja Oulunkylä-Viikki "bussirata"). Tuleeko noille silloille jokin henkilöautoilua estävä ratkaisu, joka tosin estäisi sitten mm. poliisin henkilöautojen ajon siellä? Minulla ei ole sinäänsä mitään sitä vastaan, että Helsingin pelastustoimi saa myös käyttöönsä nopeampia väyliä avun tarvitsijoille; voihan itsekin olla joskus sellaisessa tilanteessa. Myös yöliikenteen busseilla ko. joukkoliikenneväylä tulee olemaan matka-aikaa huomattavasti nopeuttava ratkaisu. Mutta ratkaisun tulisi olla mielestäni mahdollisimman "harmooninen" raitiotien kanssa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mielestäni mahdollisuus ajaa yöliikenteen busseja ei pikaraitiotielle tarvittaisi ollenkaan, vaan raitiovaunuilla ajettaisiin yölläkin. Pelastuskalustolle riittää että sillalla on yksi kaista, ja se voi esim olla kevyen liikenteen väylä jolla ajo on kielletty muilta moottoriajoneuvoilta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mielestäni mahdollisuus ajaa yöliikenteen busseja ei pikaraitiotielle tarvittaisi ollenkaan, vaan raitiovaunuilla ajettaisiin yölläkin.


Samaa mieltä. Tosin siinä on varmaan ajateltu, että esim. Jollaksen ja Santiksen yöbussitkin voisivat käyttää tätä uutta yhteyttä, sinne kun ei ratikalla pääse.

----------


## vristo

> Mielestäni mahdollisuus ajaa yöliikenteen busseja ei pikaraitiotielle tarvittaisi ollenkaan, vaan raitiovaunuilla ajettaisiin yölläkin. Pelastuskalustolle riittää että sillalla on yksi kaista, ja se voi esim olla kevyen liikenteen väylä jolla ajo on kielletty muilta moottoriajoneuvoilta.


 Se ensimmäinen vaihe ei ole kuitenkaan pikaraitiotie, vaan nykyisen kaltaisen katuraitiotien jatko. Laajasalossakin liikutaan ihan katuverkossa nykyiseen malliin. Tulevaisuutta ajatellen Laajasalossa olisi kuitenkin pikaraitiotievaraus Santahaminan suuntaan. 

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esityslista sanoo näin:




> Tekniset ratkaisut ja vaihtoehdot
> 
> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan päätöksen mukaisesti on Kruunuvuorenselällä tutkittu sekä silta- että betonielementtitunneli- ratkaisua. Niiden suunnittelun reunaehdot ovat osin täsmentyneet työn aikana. Sillalla ja tunnelissa on varauduttu erilaisiin näköpiirissä oleviin liikenteellisiin tarpeisiin ja vaihtoehtoihin.
> 
> Silta on mitoitettu 15 metriä leveäksi ja profiililtaan sellaiseksi, että myös metro voi käyttää sitä. Täten sillalla on raitio-vaiheessa:
> 
> - kevyen liikenteen raitti sillan molemmilla reunoilla
> - raitiorata Laajasaloon
> - yöliikenteen bussien yhteys raitiotieraiteilla
> ...


Teksti on niin "varmanoloista", että vaikuttaa aivan siltä, että asia olisi jo päätetty.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lukemieni lähteiden mukaan Terva- ja Sompasaarien sekä Kruunuvuorensalmen ylittäville silloille tulee siis myös ajomahdollisuus yöliikenteen busseille sekä pelastustoimen ajoneuvoille. Eli tuleeko ko. siltojen kiskotus olemaan normaalia urakiskoa asvaltilla? Jos näin on, niin miten aiotaan estää luvaton autoilu noilla silloilla?


Kiinnitin huomiota tähän asiaan. Ensinnä en 339-DF:n ja Rainerin tapaan ylipäätään ymmärrä, miksi Laajasaloon pitäisi ajaa yöliikennettä busseilla. Sandikseen voi ajaa liityntäliikennettä, joskin parempaa palvelua on tarjota lomilta palaaville itähelsinkiläisillekin varusmiehille yhteys kassulle kiertämättä keskustan kautta.

Metroa korvaava bussiyöliikenne johtuu siitä, että metroradan ja asemien auki pitäminen maksaa niin paljon, ettei sitä yöliikenteen matkamäärillä kannata tehdä. Siksi metrojen sulkeminen iltaisin on yleistä maailmalla.

Mutta raitiotiellä ei ole tällaista ongelmaa. Radan ja pysäkkien ylläpidosta ei tule lisäkustannuksia, vaikka ne ovat käytössä öisinkin. Yöliikenteen hoito raitiovaunuin on halvempaa kuin busseilla. Raitioliikenteellä ei ole metron haittoja.

Radan käyttö pelastusväylänä on minusta erikoinen hesalainen ilmiö. Miksi metrosiltaa ei Kulosaaren sillan vieressä ole varustettu asfaltilla? Eikö Laajasalon pelastustoimi perustukaan Itä-Helsingissä oleviin pelastusasemiin? Minulle tulee tästä mieleen muut tarkoitusperät kuin se, mitä kirjoitetaan näkyviin.

Jos yhteydestä tehdään ajoneuvokelpoinen, väylän esto henkilöautoille ja käyttö raskaille (=kookkaille) ajoneuvoille onnistuu raideleveyskuopalla. Eli ajoratapinta on vain bussien ja kuorma-autojen pyörien leveydellä yhteyden alku- ja loppupäässä. Muualla pitää olla täyspinnoite, muuten pitäisi ajaa tavattoman varovasti, mikä ei ole hyväksyttävää. Mutta jos kaiken pelastustoimen pitää voida käyttää väylää, niin silloinhan pelastusjohtajan henkilöautonkin pitää päästä väylälle, eikä tallaista voi tehdä.

Toinen mekaaninen este ovat muualla maailmassa hyvin toimivat hydraulitolpat. Mutta Suomen erikoisolosuhteethan estävät sellaiset täällä. Ja Riston kokemuksen mukaan taitaa olla niin, että myös valvonta ja sakottaminen eivät ole Suomen erityisolosuhteissa mahdollista.  :Sad: 

En tiedä, onko esim. Oberhausenin ratikka+bussi-väylällä (kuva yhdestä pysäkistä alla) paljon henkilöautoja. Itse en niitä paikalla käydessäni nähnyt ainoatakaan. Mikään ei estä henkilöautojen ajoa väylälle risteyksissä ja rampeissa tai väylän päissä. Mutta voihan tosiaan olla niin, että Saksan erityisolosuhteet ovat toisenlaiset kuin Suomen.



Antero

----------


## vristo

> Samaa mieltä. Tosin siinä on varmaan ajateltu, että esim. Jollaksen ja Santiksen yöbussitkin voisivat käyttää tätä uutta yhteyttä, sinne kun ei ratikalla pääse.


Nimenomaan ja onhan se ihan kohtuullista niiden käyttäjiä ajatellen; olisi aika outo lähteä kierrättämään heitä nykyistä reittiä Herttoniemen kautta, jos tällainen yhteys on kuitenkin olemassa. Yöbussien, varsinkin OxN-linjojen korvaamista raitioliikenteellä en pidä kovin realistisena, mahdollisena kylläkin. Olisiko se?

Jotenkin väylä silloilla voitaisiin tehdä niin, että siinä olisi raskaan liikenteen, kuten bussien ja palpautojen sekä raskaampien ambulanssien ajettavat ajourat, mutta ratikkakiskot siinä keskellä ja niiden keskellä vaikkapa ura, joka estäisi henkilöautolla ajon (onkohan tällaisesta esimerkkejä maailmalla?). Mutta se estäisi sitten myös poliisin henkilöautomallisen partioauton käytön ko. väylällä myös. Kinkkinen juttu hieman...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se ensimmäinen vaihe ei ole kuitenkaan pikaraitiotie, vaan nykyisen kaltaisen katuraitiotien jatko.


Rata on kuitenkin aivan sama. Selvitysraportin kuvituksessa pikaraitiovaunu näyttää olevan piirretty 2650 leveäksi ja 1524 mm:n raideleveydellä. Mutta nämä ovat yksityiskohtia, jotka päätetään myöhemmin, eivätkä ne vaikuta nyt tehtyyn järjestelmätason suunnitelmaan. Maallikkojen kannalta on hyvä, että kuvat ovat erilaiset, jotta maallikko ymmärtää, mitä kuvissa kulloinkin esitetään.




> Teksti on niin "varmanoloista", että vaikuttaa aivan siltä, että asia olisi jo päätetty.


Niinhän se on ollut vuosikymmenet kaikissa metrosuunnitelmissakin. Ja eikö sen pidäkin olla. Kyllä kai asiaa suunnitellaan vakavissaan, myös kaikkia esitettyjä vaihtoehtoja.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Yöbussien, varsinkin OxN-linjojen korvaamista raitioliikenteellä en pidä kovin realistisena, mahdollisena kylläkin. Olisiko se?


Ai mutta idän yöliikennehän kävi juuri melkoisen mullistuksen läpi ja nuo aiemman 0xN-yölinjat muutettiin kokonaan normaalien yölinjojen lisälähdöiksi. Siinä valossa Laajasalon sekä Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikenne voisi yölläkin toimia raitiovaunuilla. Mutta miten kontroloida lippuja ratikassa? Myöskin yöbussien kuljettajana tiedän, että helsinkiläinen joukkoliikennematkustaja yritää varsinkin viikonloppuöinä, enemmän tai vähemmän hiprakassa, päästä maksutta pummilla, jos vain suinkin onnistuu.

----------


## vristo

> En tiedä, onko esim. Oberhausenin ratikka+bussi-väylällä (kuva yhdestä pysäkistä alla) paljon henkilöautoja. Itse en niitä paikalla käydessäni nähnyt ainoatakaan. Mikään ei estä henkilöautojen ajoa väylälle risteyksissä ja rampeissa tai väylän päissä. Mutta voihan tosiaan olla niin, että Saksan erityisolosuhteet ovat toisenlaiset kuin Suomen.


Minulle on vilkuteltu valoja närkästyneenä, kun olen ollut Jokeribussilla Huopalahden tunnelissa lastaamassa ja palvelemassa asiakkaitani. Sitten vihaisesti ja kansainvälisiä sormimerkkejä näytellen ohi tunnelista päästyämme. Varsinkin siellä ajaa päivittäin erilaisia jakelu- ja kuorma-autoja sekä yksityisautoja. Myös taksit, vaikkakin hehän saavat siellä ajaa, suhtautuvat hyvin usein kiukkuisesti matkustajiaan palvelevaan Jokeribussiin. Oulunkylän ja Viikin välisestä bussiväylästä olenkin kertonut aiemminkin, kuinka olen ko. väylän "yksiraiteisilla" osuuksilla joutunut odottelemaan punaisissa valoissa vastaantulevia henkilöautoja. Näille olisi mielestäni tehtävä joitain, ennenkuin ihmisille tulee kokonaan käsitys, että "ei niitä kukaan valvo tai välitä". Vaikkakin Saksassa toimii, niin Suomessa ei niin hyvin. Asennevamma näet vaivaa monia suomalaisautoilijoita, eivätkä he näe muuta kuin oman napansa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta miten kontroloida lippuja ratikassa? Myöskin yöbussien kuljettajana tiedän, että helsinkiläinen joukkoliikennematkustaja yritää varsinkin viikonloppuöinä, enemmän tai vähemmän hiprakassa, päästä maksutta pummilla, jos vain suinkin onnistuu.


Junaliikenteessä on päivisin avorahastus, mutta yöliikenteessä on siirrytty portteihin. Vaan mitenkäs toimii nykyinen ratikan yöliikenne?

Joukkoliikenteessä on minusta parempi mennä yleiseen avorahastukseen, koska se säästää liikennöintikuluja ja parantaa palvelua. Pummilla matkustamiseen vaikutetaan sitten valvonnalla. Pitkässä yöliikenteen ratikassa valvontaisku voi olla esim. smurffipartio siten, että joka ovella katsotaan sisääntulijat. Aikaa ei kulu sakkojen kirjoitteluun, sillä liputon jää laituirille.

Keinoja on, kun vaan on halua. Halusta on minusta osoitus Sörkän metroaseman portit. En ole koskaan nähnyt niitä käytössä, mutta olen kyllä kohdannut tarkastajia Sörkän liukuportaiden alapäässä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Vaan mitenkäs toimii nykyinen ratikan yöliikenne?


Niin, itse en tiedä, kun en ole yötaksan aikaisilla ratikoilla kulkenut. Onhan sellaisia kai ollut?

Ongelma on nimenomaan tuo yötaksa ja sen normaalia korkeampi hinta sekä lisäksi se, että matkakortin kausiosuus, suoraveloitettua lukuunottamatta, eivät ole voimassa. Näin lähes kaikkien matkustajien pitää joko ostaa käteisellä yöliikenteen kertalippu tai ostaa matkakorttinsa arvo-osuudella yöliikenteen arvolippu. Yötaksa avorahastuksella olisi kaaos ja pummimatkustaminen olisi huipussaan, paitsi jos yöaikaan näissä yöratikoissa olisi liikkuvat rahastajat (vartijoilla tai poliiseilla höystettynä). Tukholman Tvärbanassahan on konduktööri paikalla (ainakin silloin kuin minä olen sillä kulkenut). Voisivatkohan lipuntarkastajat toimia sellaisina juuri yöaikaan vaikkapa juuri Laajasaloon suuntautuvilla yöliikenteen raitiolinjoilla?

----------


## teme

Yöliikenteessä on muutenkin hyvä olla henkilökuntaa valvomassa, rahastajat yöratikoihin?

Tässä valvonnassa on kai se perusongelma, että poliisejä resursoi ja ohjaa ihan eri taso kuin suunnittelee ja käyttää joukkoliikenneväyliä. Sikäli kun vaikka Kslk haluaa estää luvattoman käytön, niin työkalut on mekaanisia. Mitä vikaa sellaisessa ihan normaali puomissa on, vaikka suojatien yhteydessä? Ja noi läppäsillat kyllä tarjoavaat mielenkiintoisia mahdollisuuksia estää henkilöautoilu :-)

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin, itse en tiedä, kun en ole yötaksan aikaisilla ratikoilla kulkenut. Onhan sellaisia kai ollut?


Lähinnä yksittäisiä hallisivuja on klo 2 jälkeen. Taiteidenyönä on tainnut olla rv-liikennettä pidempään.

----------


## vristo

> Lähinnä yksittäisiä hallisivuja on klo 2 jälkeen. Taiteidenyönä on tainnut olla rv-liikennettä pidempään.


Miten niissä oli rahastus järjestetty?

----------


## 339-DF

> Miten niissä oli rahastus järjestetty?


Ei mitenkään. Eihän yöratikassa kukaan maksa. Rupesin itse maksamaan sen jälkeen kun tuli niitä tarkastajien yötehoiskuja.

Tai siis saihan sieltä kertalippuja kuljettajalta tavalliseen tapaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei mitenkään. Eihän yöratikassa kukaan maksa. Rupesin itse maksamaan sen jälkeen kun tuli niitä tarkastajien yötehoiskuja.
> 
> Tai siis saihan sieltä kertalippuja kuljettajalta tavalliseen tapaan.


Mä sanoisin että se rahastus lienee pienin ongelmista jos toteutetaan Laajasalon joukkoliikenne yölläkin raitiovuoroilla. 

Vastapainona on sitten luvaton henkilö-autolla ajo, jos kaistat toteutetaan busseille sopiviksi. 

Tarvitaanko muuten paloautoille esim pääsyä sillalle? Onko itä-Helsingillä omia paloasemia, jonne pelastuskalusto pääsisi Laajasaloonkin suorempaa reittiä?

Mitä varuskunnan liikenteeseen tulee, niin se ei tule ainakaan huononemaan jos Santahaminan bussi lähtee Laajasalosta Herttoniemen metroaseman sijaan. Eivätkö varusmiesten kuulu muuten palata lomiltaan klo 2400 
mennessä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä varuskunnan liikenteeseen tulee, niin se ei tule ainakaan huononemaan jos Santahaminan bussi lähtee Laajasalosta Herttoniemen metroaseman sijaan. Eivätkö varusmiesten kuulu muuten palata lomiltaan klo 2400 mennessä?


Suunnitelmassa 86 kulkee kyllä Herttoniemeen asti. Keskustaan menevät vaihtavat tietysti ratikkaan Laajasalossa, mutta Hertsikaan menevät ne jotka jatkavat Itä-Helsinkiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarvitaanko muuten paloautoille esim pääsyä sillalle?


Pelastuslaitos pääsee ajoneuvolla sillalle myös kevyen liikenteen reittiä. Pelastuslaitos ei pääse nykyisille metrosilloille kuin kiskoja pitkin. Kuten ei tunneleihinkaan.




> Onko itä-Helsingillä omia paloasemia, jonne pelastuskalusto pääsisi Laajasaloonkin suorempaa reittiä?


Herttoniemen pelastusaseman osoite on Sorvaajankatu 16 Herttoniemen teollisuusalueella. Sieltä on lyhin tie Laajasaloon.

Itä-Helsingissä on myös Mellunmäen pelastusasema. Lähin keskustassa oleva on Keskuspelastusasema Kalliossa. En oikein usko, että sieltä kovin nopeasti kiemurrellaan Laajasaloon ratikkakiskoja pitkin.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Pelastuslaitos pääsee ajoneuvolla sillalle myös kevyen liikenteen reittiä. Pelastuslaitos ei pääse nykyisille metrosilloille kuin kiskoja pitkin. Kuten ei tunneleihinkaan.


Tukholman uudelle maanalaiselle lähiliikenneradalle, Citybanalle, tulee muuten ajoneuvoin ajettava ajotunneli koko matkalleen. Siis varsinaisten ratatunnelien viereen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Keskustaan menevät vaihtavat tietysti ratikkaan Laajasalossa, mutta Hertsikaan menevät ne jotka jatkavat Itä-Helsinkiin.


Missäs välissä he (=Herttoniemeen jatkavat) ovat olleet pois Itä-Helsingistä?  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itä-Helsingissä on myös Mellunmäen pelastusasema. Lähin keskustassa oleva on Keskuspelastusasema Kalliossa. En oikein usko, että sieltä kovin nopeasti kiemurrellaan Laajasaloon ratikkakiskoja pitkin.


Kriittistä lienee kai se, miten nopeasti ambulanssi pääsee viemään loukkaantunutta Laajasalosta Meilahteen tai Töölöön. Mutta kevyen liikenteen kaista riittänee, kunhan muistavat käyttää sireenejä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja noi läppäsillat kyllä tarjoavaat mielenkiintoisia mahdollisuuksia estää henkilöautoilu :-)


Mieleeni tulee uusi liikennemerkki, yhdistelmä merkeistä 131 ja 132.  :Laughing:

----------


## kouvo

> Jotenkin väylä silloilla voitaisiin tehdä niin, että siinä olisi raskaan liikenteen, kuten bussien ja palpautojen sekä raskaampien ambulanssien ajettavat ajourat, mutta ratikkakiskot siinä keskellä ja niiden keskellä vaikkapa ura, joka estäisi henkilöautolla ajon (onkohan tällaisesta esimerkkejä maailmalla?). Mutta se estäisi sitten myös poliisin henkilöautomallisen partioauton käytön ko. väylällä myös. Kinkkinen juttu hieman...


Siviilit saadaan erittäin helposti pois silloilta törttöilemästä peltilehmillään. Siltojen molempiin päihin kamerat ja joka kerta kun peruspertti karauttaa alitehoisella Taunuksellaan sillalle tiputtaa "vennamo" muutaman päivän kuluttua sakkolapun postilaatikosta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Missäs välissä he (=Herttoniemeen jatkavat) ovat olleet pois Itä-Helsingistä?


...jotka jatkavat Itä-Helsingin sisällä... Nyt tyytväinen?  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Vastapainona on sitten luvaton henkilö-autolla ajo, jos kaistat toteutetaan busseille sopiviksi.


Joo, tämä tulee olemaan aivan varmaan totta, jos olosuhteet järjestetään niin, että siellä voi autolla ajaa ongelmitta. Bussien lisäksi sinne varmasti tulee myös (luvatonta) henkilöautoliikennettä. Mielestäni tämän ratikkaväylän olosuhteet on syytä järjestää teknisesti (tavalla tai toisella) niin, että se on käytännössä mahdotonta. Jos yöbussien on sinne päästävä niin sitten kulku-urat sellaisiksi, että kiskojen keskellä on monttu. Esimerkiksi näin; jätetään urakiskojen (jos sellaiset valitaan) keskiosa valamatta. Pelastustoimi yksinään tosiaankin voisi käyttää tarvittaessa kevyenliikenteen väyliäkin.

----------


## late-

> jätetään urakiskojen (jos sellaiset valitaan) keskiosa valamatta.


Urakisko lie sillalla myös turha ylläpidon kustannuserä ja jopa pieni turvallisuusriskikin. Vignol-kiskossa ei ole uraa, johon juuttuva roska voisi pahimmillaan suistaa vaunun kiskoilta. Silloilla yleensä käytetään myös mahdollisesti suistunutta vaunua ohjaavia lisäkiskoja, joita ei katuradalle saada. Katuradan tapauksessa suistumissuojiksi on rakennettava jotkin erilliset korokkeet kadun reunoille.

Ajettavan radan voinee kyllä viritellä myös vignolin kanssa varsinkin raskaalle kalustolle, jos hyväksytään alhainen nopeus kumipyöräajoneuvoille. Kiskon harja riittävästi ylös kadun pinnasta. Metrisellä raideleveydellä ajoneuvoa pystyy kyllä kuljettamaan muuten kuin kiskon päällä. Pelastuslaitoksen kevyet ajoneuvotkin ovat maastureita.

Raiteiden väliä yksinään ei voine jättää tyhjäksi. Suistunut vaunu päätyisi silloin ikävään kulmaan, kun puolet pyöristä olisi kuopassa. Lyhyen montun sopivaan paikkaan voinee tehdä. Yksi ratkaisu voisi olla tehdä sillan päihin montut ajoneuvojen raideleveyden rajaamiseksi ja tehdä mahdolliseksi montun ohittaminen kevyen liikenteen väylän kautta ambulansseja ajatellen. Kanttikivien ylittämisen tarve hillitsisi luultavasti tehokkaasti yksityisautoilua.

----------


## ultrix

> Mieleeni tulee uusi liikennemerkki, yhdistelmä merkeistä 131 ja 132.


Näiden lisäksi on syytä käyttää myös merkkejä 116 ja 167. Merkki 311 sillan alussa estänee useimpia autoilijoita kulkemasta sillalla. Poikkeuksiahan aina löytyy...

----------


## kouvo

Miksi Santahaminan ratikkaliikenne on tarkoitus suunnitelman mukaan ohjata Korkeasaaren läpi ja Katajanokan kautta? Miksei Santahaminan ratikkaliikenne voi hyödyntää samaa väylää kuin Laajasalon ratikkaliikenne? Vertailuna: muistaakseni joku tällä foorumilla aikoinaan selvitti 4:sen ja 10:n matkustajamääriä ja se taisi olla sitä luokkaa, että Laajasalon ja Santahaminan tulevaisuuden matkustajamäärät mahtuvat hyvin edellämainittujen linjojen kapasitettiin suhteutettuna samalle väylälle, etenkin kun tulevaisuuden ratikat tulevat mitä todennäköisemmin olemaan suurempia kuin nykyiset. Jos kapasiteettiongelma on puolestaan helsinginniemellä, niin tulisi varmasti edullisemmaksi rakentaa lisää raiteita Kruununhakaan kuin tunneleita/siltoja Korkeasaaren ja Katajanokan kulmille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi Santahaminan ratikkaliikenne on tarkoitus suunnitelman mukaan ohjata Korkeasaaren läpi ja Katajanokan kautta? Miksei Santahaminan ratikkaliikenne voi hyödyntää samaa väylää kuin Laajasalon ratikkaliikenne?


Ehkäpä voi, mutta selvityksessä lienee ollut tarkoituksena saada metron kanssa mahdollisimman vastaava, vertailukelpoinen yhteys, joka voisi alittaa kantakaupungin suurella linjanopeudella. Toisin sanoen toisen metrolinjan kevennys Santahaminan päässä ja siitä saatavien säästöjen punnitseminen. Kuten selvityksessäkin lopussa sanotaan, kyse on siitä, mikä vaihtoehto antaa eniten vaihtoehtoja tulevaisuudessa. Raitiotievaihtoehdolla voidaan varautua kaikkeen, mutta pikaraitiotieselvitys osoittaa, että ainakaan leveään metroon ei ole tarvetta varautua kuitenkaan. Edes siinä tapauksessa, että halutaan Katajanokalta Kampin kautta Pasilaan raidetunneli.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi Santahaminan ratikkaliikenne on tarkoitus suunnitelman mukaan ohjata Korkeasaaren läpi ja Katajanokan kautta? Miksei Santahaminan ratikkaliikenne voi hyödyntää samaa väylää kuin Laajasalon ratikkaliikenne?


Mä en olisi tuosta vielä huolissani. Santahaminan raideliikenne on sidoksissa puolustusvoimien ratkaisuihin, joita ei ole näköpiirissä. Kun ehkä joskus kymmenien vuosien kuluttua on ajankohtaista pohtia Santiksen raiteita, kaikki vaihtoehdot tutkitaan kyllä huolella uudelleen. Tässä vaiheessa on vaan ollut tärkeää tutkia pikaratikkaa, todeta se kapasiteettimielessä toimivaksi ratkaisuksi ja laatia sellaiset suunnitelmat, jotka osoittavat, ettei metrovarausta tarvitse säilyttää. Metrovarauksesta eroon pääseminen nimittäin helpottaa merkittävästi Kruunuvuoren alueen suunnittelua.

Santiksen liikenne mahtuu varmaan hyvin tuolle Laajasalon-radalle aina Liisankadulle asti, mutta siitä eteenpäin voi tullakin jo ongelmia. Nykyisten linjojen lisäksi uusia linjoja ovat Laajasalon kolme linjaa (vuorovälit 7, 10 ja 10 min) sekä Sompasaaren linja (7 min ?). Päälle siis vielä nämä Santiksen linjat. Eli ahdasta tulee keskustan ratikkaverkossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli ahdasta tulee keskustan ratikkaverkossa.


Tähänhän on olemassa yksinkertainen ja toimiva lääke: Vaunu- ja junakoon kasvattaminen. Mutta kun sekin on ollut kielletty ajatus Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa. Tosin merkit viittaavat siihen, että tästäkin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen esteestä päästään jopa täälläkin.

Eli mennään siihen suuntaan, että kaikilla linjoilla on sama perusvuoroväli, esim. 10 min. Linjojen erisuuruiset kuormitukset hoidetaan erisuuruisin vaunuin ja junin. Saksassa ratioliikenteen pisin junakoko on 75 m. Yksi Nr-vaunu on nyt pituudeltaan 20 m.

Keskustan tiheimmin liikennöidyissä paikoissa voidaan hyväksyä minuutin vuoroväli. Se tarkoittaa, että 10 min perusvuorovälillä yhdessä paikassa voi kulkea 10 linjaa. Yksittäisen linjan maksimikapasiteetti 75 metrin junana ja 2,4 m leveällä vaunulla voi olla hyvinkin 3000 hlö/tunti. Nykyisellä raitioliikenteen tunti/vuorokausisuhteella yksittäinen linja kykenee siten hoitamaan noin 50.000 matkaa päivässä. Konkreettisesti verrattuna nykytilanteeseen, raitioliikenteen matkamäärän voi suunnilleen nelinkertaistaa nykyisellä rataverkolla.

Jos tarkkaan lukee Laajasalon selostusta, niin ajatus on, että Yliskylästä tuleva raitiolinja vietäisiinkin Aleksanterin kadun kautta. Tässä on sellainen ajatus, että Laajasalon pohjoisosista pääsee bussilla metroon, jos on menossa Sörkän suunnille. Ratikka tarjoaisi siis selkeämmin toisen reittivaihtoehdon kuin metro, kun ratikka ja metro eivät kulje päällekkäin edes Kaisaniemen ja Kampin välisellä reitillä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Jos tarkkaan lukee Laajasalon selostusta, niin ajatus on, että Yliskylästä tuleva raitiolinja vietäisiinkin Aleksanterin kadun kautta. Tässä on sellainen ajatus, että Laajasalon pohjoisosista pääsee bussilla metroon, jos on menossa Sörkän suunnille. Ratikka tarjoaisi siis selkeämmin toisen reittivaihtoehdon kuin metro, kun ratikka ja metro eivät kulje päällekkäin edes Kaisaniemen ja Kampin välisellä reitillä.


Onko nyt ollut tarkempaa ajatusta tai suunnitelmaa, mihin nuo Laajasalon kolme linjaa ohjattaisiin edelleen tai mihin olemassaoleviin linjoihin ne "ympättäisiin"? Tällä foorumillahan niitä on jäsenten toimesta spekuloitu jo kaikenaikaa, mutta niillä ei ole useinkaan tekemistä todellisten suunnitelmien kanssa. Pitkät heilurilinja lienee edelleen tavoitteena, joka osaltaa tukisi yksikkökokojen kasvattamista?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko nyt ollut tarkempaa ajatusta tai suunnitelmaa, mihin nuo Laajasalon kolme linjaa ohjattaisiin edelleen tai mihin olemassaoleviin linjoihin ne "ympättäisiin"?


Raportissa sanotaan 2 linjaa sopimaan nykyisen 10:n pariksi siten, että 10 A ja B (kirjaimet mun keksinnöt) erkanisivat toisistaan vasta Kruunuvuorenrannassa. Kolmannen linjan pariin ei ole otettu tässä vaiheessa kantaa, mutta on mainittu esim. Töölöntori mahdollisena päättärinä. Minusta yksi luonteva vastakohde voisi olla Jätkäsaari tai Lauttasaari.

Ai miten niin Lauttasaari? Siten, että loppujen lopuksi taloudellisestikin on edullisempaa ajaa Larussa ratikalla kuin busseilla. Ja miksi niitä linjoja pilkkomaan, kun voivat olla pilkkomattakin.




> Pitkät heilurilinja lienee edelleen tavoitteena, joka osaltaa tukisi yksikkökokojen kasvattamista?


Kyllä lähtökohta on, että Laajasalon linjat ovat heilurin toisia päitä. Tosin tämän hetkisillä matkamääräennusteilla vain Kruunuvuoren linjalla tarvitaan 10 min vuorovälillä nykyistä suurempia vaunuja. Mutta ongelma on, ettei meillä ole ennustamisen pohjaksi kokemusperäistä tietoa vaihdottoman esikaupunkiraitiotien suosiosta.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Näytän vain pätkän Hesarin keskustelusta tästä aiheesta. Autoilijoiden kateudesta ja "halusta" johtuvan uhan, päästä myös raitiotiesilloille, on syytä ottaa ihan toisisaan, ainakin minusta. Jos sinne tehdään ajomahdollisuus, niin aivan varmasti siellä on myös sinne kuulumattomia ajoneuvoja.

----------


## vristo

> Raportissa sanotaan 2 linjaa sopimaan nykyisen 10:n pariksi siten, että 10 A ja B (kirjaimet mun keksinnöt) erkanisivat toisistaan vasta Kruunuvuorenrannassa. Kolmannen linjan pariin ei ole otettu tässä vaiheessa kantaa, mutta on mainittu esim. Töölöntori mahdollisena päättärinä. Minusta yksi luonteva vastakohde voisi olla Jätkäsaari tai Lauttasaari.


Joo, niinhän tuolla raportissa näkyy lukevan, kun sitä tarkemmin lukee. Ihan hyvät lähtökohdat siis.

Lauttasaareen toivotan ratikan tervetulleeksi metron rinnalle, mutta ainakin Lauttasaari-seura oli sitä kovasti vastaan. He tosin tuntuvat olevan monta muutakin asiaa vastaan, kuten vaikkapa uusia naapureita. Jokatapauksessa linja Larun Vattuniemestä, Lauttasaaren sekä Ruoholahden metroasemien kautta, keskustaan ja edelleen Aleksin sekä Snellmaninkadun kautta Laajasaloon voisi olla tavallaan Helsingin "kolmas metrolinja".

----------


## 339-DF

> Joo, niinhän tuolla raportissa näkyy lukevan, kun sitä tarkemmin lukee. Ihan hyvät lähtökohdat siis.


Siellä on oletettu myös Kruunuvuorenrannan ratikkalinjalle toiseksi päättäriksi Jätkäsaari, vaikka mm. Töölöntori ja Rautatientori mainitaan vaihtoehtoina.

Olen koko ajan itse pitänyt järkevimpänä juuri tuollaista ratkaisua, jossa tiheä 10 haaroitetaan Laajasalossa kahtia (nämä siis Aleksin kautta) ja sitten uusi linja kulkee Kruunuvuoresta Kaivokadun ja Kampin kautta Jätkään.

Toki linjasto on tässä vaiheessa tehty vain karkeasti liikennöintikulujen ym laskemisen pohjaksi ja varsinainen linjastosuunnittelu on vasta käynnistymässä. Toisaalta HKL:n tapa on kyllä ollut, että nämä alustavat hahmottelut ovat sitten myös lopullinen päätösesitys (esim. 7 Kamppiin, 6 ja 8 Jätkään jne) mutta lautakuntahan tuon sitten joskus 2010-luvulla ratkaisee.

Joka tapauksessa Laajasalon raitiot toteutuvat vaiheittain ja aika pitkän ajan kuluessa. Raportissa esitetään ensimmäiseksi linjaksi Yliskylän linjaa (Kruunuvuoren eteläiset osat rakentuvat vasta 2020-luvulla). Tässä yksihaaraisessa Laajasalo-vaiheessa voisi hyvin ajatella, että linjasta 10 puolet ajaisi Kirralle ja puolet Yliskylään, jolloin muutos nykylinjastoon on itse asiassa minimaalinen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tässä yksihaaraisessa Laajasalo-vaiheessa voisi hyvin ajatella, että linjasta 10 puolet ajaisi Kirralle ja puolet Yliskylään, jolloin muutos nykylinjastoon on itse asiassa minimaalinen.


Voisi myös alkaa miettiä, mihin 9 lopulta nyt laitetaankaan. Loppuvaiheessahan voinee käydä niin, että 10 kulkee kokonaisuudessaan Laajasaloon ja kolmas Laajasalon linja Jätkäsaareen, jolloin 9 menisikin sitten Kirurgille, kuten alun perin suunniteltiin. Sieltähän 9 voisi jatkaa Hernesaareenkin.

----------


## Timppak

> Kiinnitin huomiota tähän asiaan. Ensinnä en 339-DF:n ja Rainerin tapaan ylipäätään ymmärrä, miksi Laajasaloon pitäisi ajaa yöliikennettä busseilla. Sandikseen voi ajaa liityntäliikennettä, joskin parempaa palvelua on tarjota lomilta palaaville itähelsinkiläisillekin varusmiehille yhteys kassulle kiertämättä keskustan kautta.


Ehkäpä tässä on ajateltu kustannuksia. Yksi bussi ja bussikuski ovat halvempia kuin ratikka+ratikkakuski ja bussi+bussikuski. Tai monta ratikkaa kaikilla kolmella linjalla, mitä tuonne on tulossa. Bussilla liikennöitäessä päästään kattamaan isompi alue vähemmillä henkilöstökuluilla, kun matkustajia ei kuitenkaan paljoa liene pl. perjantai- ja lauantaiyöt.




> Radan käyttö pelastusväylänä on minusta erikoinen hesalainen ilmiö. Miksi metrosiltaa ei Kulosaaren sillan vieressä ole varustettu asfaltilla? Eikö Laajasalon pelastustoimi perustukaan Itä-Helsingissä oleviin pelastusasemiin? Minulle tulee tästä mieleen muut tarkoitusperät kuin se, mitä kirjoitetaan näkyviin.


Ehkäpä sitä Kulosaaren siltaa ei ole suunniteltu käytettäväksi ajoneuvoliikenteeseen? Vieressä menee silta, jota pitkin voidaan ajaa autolla mielen määrin. Mielestäni tuo ei ole kovin järkevä peruste itkeä täällä, että ei saa tehdä jotain kun jossain toisessakaan paikassa ei ole näin tehty. Minun mielestä näistä kirjoituksista tulee mieleen muut tarkoitusperät kuin se, mitä kirjoitetaan näkyviin.  :Wink:  

Eikö kuitenkin ole järkevää, että sinne sillallekkin päästään pelastuskalustolla jos vaikka joku loukkaantuu tai ratikka kärähtää?  Pyörätie on kapea, sillä on liikennettä, niin miksi ei voi käyttää viereistä reittiä jolla näitä hidasteita ei ole niin paljoa?

Entäpä ratikkaradan huolto? Metrorataa huolletaan kiskoilla kulkevilla vehkeillä, mutta ratikkakiskot taidetaan huoltaa ihan kumipyörävehkein. Lumiauraa ja kiskonhiontaa lukuunottamatta. Yhtä siltaako varten pitäisi hankkia kiskoilla kulkevia huoltoajoneuvoja?




> Jos yhteydestä tehdään ajoneuvokelpoinen, väylän esto henkilöautoille ja käyttö raskaille (=kookkaille) ajoneuvoille onnistuu ”raideleveyskuopalla”. Eli ajoratapinta on vain bussien ja kuorma-autojen pyörien leveydellä yhteyden alku- ja loppupäässä. Muualla pitää olla täyspinnoite, muuten pitäisi ajaa tavattoman varovasti, mikä ei ole hyväksyttävää. Mutta jos kaiken pelastustoimen pitää voida käyttää väylää, niin silloinhan pelastusjohtajan henkilöautonkin pitää päästä väylälle, eikä tallaista voi tehdä.
> 
> Toinen mekaaninen este ovat muualla maailmassa hyvin toimivat hydraulitolpat. Mutta Suomen erikoisolosuhteethan estävät sellaiset täällä. Ja Riston kokemuksen mukaan taitaa olla niin, että myös valvonta ja sakottaminen eivät ole Suomen erityisolosuhteissa mahdollista.


Oletko koskaan kuullut keksinnöstä nimeltä puomi? Kyseisen tyyppisiä laitteita on käytössä myös Suomessa, esim. tasoristeyksissä rautateillä niitä on useita satoja. Puomeja voidaan myös käyttää kauko-ohjatusti, jolloin bussien, pelastuslaitoksen, poliisin on mahdollista ohittaa avattu puomi hyvinkin nopeasti. Puomin toiminta ja estovaikutus vastaa erittäin hyvin ihannoimiasi hydraulitolppia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eikö kuitenkin ole järkevää, että sinne sillallekkin päästään pelastuskalustolla jos vaikka joku loukkaantuu tai ratikka kärähtää?  Pyörätie on kapea, sillä on liikennettä, niin miksi ei voi käyttää viereistä reittiä jolla näitä hidasteita ei ole niin paljoa?


Eli jos metron alle jää (jättäytyy) ihminen tai metrovaunu leimahtaa ilmiliekkeihin, ei pelastuslaitosta tarvita. Mutta ratikallahan tottakai tarvitaan.

Pyörätiehän voi myös olla leveämpi ja muulle liikenteelle voi tehdä väistämistilaa, jos niin päätetään. Kysymyshän on siitä, mikä ehkäisee parhaiten ei-toivottua liikennettä ja mikä on edullisinta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yksi bussi ja bussikuski ovat halvempia kuin ratikka+ratikkakuski ja bussi+bussikuski.


Tuo vertailu on vastaava kuin sanoisi, että omenat ovat halvempia kuin omenat ja appelsiinit. Joukkoliikenteen kustannus määrittyy sillä, että yksikkökustannukset kerrotaan määrällä.

Ja myös uponneet kustannukset tulee ottaa huomioon. Kun raitiovaunu on jo päivän liikenteessä, ei päiväkustannusta tule enää yöliikenteelle. Sama pätee toki busseihinkin. Todennäköisesti yöliikenteessä myös kuljettajan osuus kustannuksista nousee, mikä vähentää raitiovaunun jossain määrin kalliimpien kilometrien vaikutusta. Toisaalta erityisesti tällä nopealla siltaosuudella sähköliikenteen edut tulevat paremmin esiin, kunhan HKL osaa laskea muillakin kuin keskustaraitioteiden keskimääräisellä kustannuksella (ei näytä olevan kovinkaan todennäköistä, valitettavasti).

Joka tapauksessa vertailu ei ole noin yksioikoista, vaan kustannukset tulee laskea. Tuntumalla voi kuitenkin arvioida, ettei raitiovaunujen yöliikenne ole merkittävästi bussien yöliikennettä kalliimpaa. Varsinkin täyteen ahdetut aamuyön bussit jopa hyötyisivät suuremmista vaunuista.




> Puomeja voidaan myös käyttää kauko-ohjatusti, jolloin bussien, pelastuslaitoksen, poliisin on mahdollista ohittaa avattu puomi hyvinkin nopeasti.


Ilmeisesti olet lukenut keskustelua huolimattomasti, koska puomit ja tolpat on täällä jo mainittu. Kysymys on siitä, että HKL on niitä haluton käyttämään nytkin, esimerkiksi mainitulla Oulunkylä Jokeri-sillalla. Mutta miksi?

----------


## teme

Miten olisi sellainen ratkaisu että puomit ovat suojateiden kohdalla, siis kiskojen suuntaan, ja nousevat sitten automaattisesti kun ratikka, bussi tai pelastusajoneuvo lähestyy? Tässä olisi sellainenkin hyöty, että jalankulkijoille tämä olisi hyvin selkeää, kun kiskoilla on puomi voi kävellä, ja kun ne lähtevät nousemaan niin ei.

----------


## vristo

Oikein hyvää tekstiä Laajasalon raideratkaisusta, kuten myös Töölön metrosta, tänään osoitteessa: http://haltia.blogspot.com/, jota minä joudun täältä Kiinasta lukemaan hieman kiertoteitä. Omasta mielestäni Mirva on niin oikeilla jäljillä tässä asiassa, että saa tukeni ilmanmuuta ja voimakkasti. Noilla parilla muulla joukkoliikennelautakunnan jäsenellä taitaa tosiaankin ollä runsaasti ylimääräistä rahaa, kun satojen miljoonien eron omaavat ratkaisut vielä pohdituttavat. Ja mitä runsaalla 600 miljoonalla saisi 125 miljoonan ratkaisuun nähden? Pari asemaa tunneliin, jotka on vieläpä karsittu aivan olemattomiin ja junatkin lyhennetty minimetroksi. Ratikkaratkaisun saamme lisäksi ensi vuosikymmenellä; metroa Laajasaloon ei meistä moni edes näkisi elinaikanaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa tämä asia jäi pöydälle. Sitä pyysi pj. Anttila perustellen yksinkertaisesti sillä, että kyse on suuresta asiasta jota monet haluavat miettiä. Ja ei sitten kukaan pahoita mieltään siitä, että ei ole ollut aikaa miettiä.

Henki on kuitenkin varsin selvästi sellainen, ettei esitys tule muuttumaan. Kaavoituksen ja rakentamisen kannalta tunnelisuunnitelmat ovat hankalia tai katastrofaalisia. Ratikan saa tulemaan tunnelista kohtuullisesti, mutta metroa varten olisi jätettävä Haakoninlahden pohjoispäähän iso alue rakentamattomaksi 20-30 vuodeksi tai siihen asti, kunnes tulevien sukupolvien päättäjät toteavat, ettei metroa koskaan tehdä. Ja tähän asti ajettaisiin etupäässä autoilla sekä toissijaisesti busseilla Herttoniemeen.

Arkkitehdit ovat vastustaneet siltaa halutessaan säilyttää merimaiseman ja aavat selät. Mutta ovat nyt ymmärtäneet sekä kustannukset että muut hankaluudet. Ja hekin ovat nyt kannattamassa siltaa, ja sitä, että otetaan sitten sillasta irti kaikki se hyöty, mikä siitä saadaan.

Itse kiitin perusteellisesta työstä ja siitä, että kaikki kuviteltavissa olevat ja kokemuksella jo ennalta huonoiksi ymmärrettävätkin vaihtoehdot on tutkittu. Ja toivoin, että muissakin hankkeissa tehtäisiin samoin, jotta päättäjätkin aivan oikeasti tietäisivät, mitä ovat päättämässä. Toivoin, että sillan suunnitteluun panostetaan niin, että se on hyvän näköinen, mutta myös toimiva kuten äänetön. Raideliikenne ei ole äänetöntä, Vartiokylänlahdenkin metrosilta metelöi ja vesi kantaa äänen pitkälle.

Lopullinen päätös tehdään ylimääräisessä kokouksessa tiistaina 17.6. Ja asiaa lähdetään sitten viemään eteenpäin niin, että ratikalla päästään Laajasaloon viimeistään 2015, jolloin ensimmäiset asunnot ovat olleet valmiina ehkä 1-2 vuotta.

Tähän liikenteeseen liittyen hyväksyttiin myös Herttoniemen autoliikenteen suunnitelmaksi esityksen mukaan C-vaihtoehto, jossa on tunneli Laajasalontieltä keskustan suuntaan. Muu liikenne kulkee maanpinnalla. Tämä autoliikennetouhu lisää Hertoniemen risteyksen läpäisykykyä noin 15.000 autolla/vuorokausi, mikä on laskettu Kruunuvuorenrannan aiheuttamaksi autoliikenteen lisäykseksi. Touhu maksaa suunnilleen saman verran kuin ratikkayhteys. Eli mikähän se onkaan kallista liikennettä.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Jos sillasta otetaan kaikki irti, laitettakoon siihen metro ja kääntöraiteet Laajasaloon. Töölön metron rakentaminen voitanee aloittaa sekä Pasilasta että Laajasalosta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos sillasta otetaan kaikki irti, laitettakoon siihen metro ja kääntöraiteet Laajasaloon. Töölön metron rakentaminen voitanee aloittaa sekä Pasilasta että Laajasalosta.


Raitiotie sillalla maksaa noin 125 M ja metro sillalla noin 600 M. Edes Santahaminan rakentaminen ei tee metroa tarpeelliseksi saati tarkoituksenmukaiseksi, ei siinäkään tapauksessa, että Töölöön rakennettaisiin metro. Ja lisäksi hinnaltaan 5-kertainen ratkaisu on palvelultaan huonompi ja haittaa ratkaisevasti Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamista.

Kun vielä otetaan huomioon, että ratikka tuo 100 M:n rahallisen hyödyn kaupungille maanarvon nousuna ja 2030 vuoden päästä mahdollisesti rakennettava metro ei sellaista hyötyä tuo, kustannusasetelma on 25 M vastaan 600 M eli metro maksaa 24 kertaa niin paljon kuin raitiotie.

Näillä perusteilla sekä KSV että HKL ovat sitä mieltä, että Laajasalon joukkoliikenne toteutetaan sillalle rakennetulla raitiotiellä, joka rakennetaan samaan aikaan kuin ensimmäiset uudet asunnot Laajasaloon.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näillä perusteilla sekä KSV että HKL ovat sitä mieltä, että Laajasalon joukkoliikenne toteutetaan sillalle rakennetulla raitiotiellä, joka rakennetaan samaan aikaan kuin ensimmäiset uudet asunnot Laajasaloon.


Ymmärsin että teillä oli eilen jokin kokous tästä asiasta, ja saitte sen päätettyä niin. Onneksi olkoon!

Onko vaaraa vielä että ne, jotka vouhottavat jonkin lautan puolesta vielä saavat tuulta purjeisiinsa ja pystyvät panemaan koko sillan vielä "pitkälle penkille" tukholmalaisesimerkkejä lainatakseni?

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Ymmärsin että teillä oli eilen jokin kkokous tästä asiasta, ja saitte sen päätettyä niin. Onneksi olkoon!
> 
> Onko varaa vielä että ne, jotka vouhottavat jonkin lautan puolesta vielä saavat tuulta purjeisiinsa ja pystyvät panemaan koko sillan vielä "pitkälle penkille" tukholmalaisesimerkkejä lainatakseni?


Onnittele vasta ensi tiistaina. Molemmat lautakunnat jättivät asian pöydälle ja käsittelevät sitä ylimääräisessä kokouksessa. Sen perusteella mitä itse olen kuullut niin homma on pässinlihaa eli ratikka sillalla tulee melko varmasti valituksi.

Lautasta en ole huolissani. Se näkyy HS:n mielipidesivulla populistisena sössötyksenä, mutta poliitikot kyllä ymmärtävät, ettei lautta ole tässä tapauksessa joukkoliikenneväline vaan enemmän elämyspohjainen juttu. Jos rahart jostain saadaan, niin saattaahan sinne lauttakin tulla. Mutta ei se ratikkaa uhkaa ja itse en ihan usko, että rahojakaan löytyy. Ainakaan HKL:ltä ja tuskinpa liikuntavirastoltakaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ymmärsin että teillä oli eilen jokin kkokous tästä asiasta, ja saitte sen päätettyä niin. Onneksi olkoon!


Kumpikin lautakunta jätti asian pöydälle, ja kummallakin lautakunnalla on kokoukset 17.6., jolloin asiat varsin suurella todennäköisyydellä tulevat hyväksytyksi esitetyssä muodossa.




> Onko varaa vielä että ne, jotka vouhottavat jonkin lautan puolesta vielä saavat tuulta purjeisiinsa ja pystyvät panemaan koko sillan vielä "pitkälle penkille" tukholmalaisesimerkkejä lainatakseni?


Laajasalon liikenneyhteyksiä on tutkittu minun ymmärrykseni mukaan niin monipuolisesti kuin on mahdollista. Eli kaikki mahdottomiltakin tuntuvat vaihtoehdot on laskettu yhtäläisin ja vertailukelpoisin perustein. Myös nopea ja tiheä lauttaliikenne, sekä Katajanokalle että Kauppatorille päättyvänä. Ehkä vähiten selvitetty vaihtoehto on köysirata.

Eilisiin kokouksiin valmistunut selvitys ei enää selvittänyt lauttaliikennettä, koska siitä tehtiin laskelmat jo 2006. Ne osoittivat, että yhden matkustajan lauttamatkan kustannukseksi tulee noin 5  vuoden 2006 kustannustasolla. Helsingin joukkoliikenteen keskimääräinen kustannus per matka on tällä hetkellä noin 0,6 , joten lauttaliikenne on muista arvioista poiketen erittäin kallista.

Jos nyt verrataan lauttaa ja ratikkaa sillalla, kyse on siitä, onko kannattavaa tehdä noin 25 M:n nettoinvestointi ratikkasiltaan, vai kannattaisiko maksaa noin 4,5  enemmän jokaisesta matkasta. Vastaus on, että ei kannata.

Lisäksi on vielä huomattava, että ratikkasillalla on 23.000 päivittäistä matkaa kun lautalla olisi 3000. Erotus tarkoittaa sitä, että 20.000 joukkoliikennematkaa jatkaisi reittiään Herttoniemen kautta. Lauttavaihtoehto vähentäisi automatkoja 330 per päivä kun ratikkasilta vähentää 6000 atuomatkaa per päivä. 

En halua nimittää lautasta puhujia vouhottajiksi. Joukkoliikennelauttoja on käytössä maailmalla, joten on hyvä syy arvioida niiden soveltuvan mahdollisesti myös Laajasalon liikenteeseen. Vesireitti on sillaksi varsin pitkä, ja lautallakin aikasäästö nykyiseen kiertoreittiin on huomattava. Suhteessa metroon ja sen kustannuksiin on myös perusteltua olettaa, että lautta voisi olla taloudellisesti kilpailukykyinen. Ja itse asiassa se onkin. Laajasalon metroinvestoinnin kuoletus matkaa kohden on samaa luokkaa kuin lauttaliikenteen kustannus matkaa kohden.

Lautan tekeekin kannattamattomaksi sama asia mikä tekee metrostakin kannattamattoman, eli edullinen raitioliikenne.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko vaaraa vielä että ne, jotka vouhottavat jonkin lautan puolesta vielä saavat tuulta purjeisiinsa ja pystyvät panemaan koko sillan vielä "pitkälle penkille" tukholmalaisesimerkkejä lainatakseni?


Minusta kaikkein suurin uhka hankkeen siirtymiselle "pitkälle penkille" on rahoitus. Jos toteuttaminen osuisi laskusuhdanteeseen, niin koko Laajasalon joukkoliikenneyhteys voidaan vetää yli taloussuunnitelmista. Tilannetta toki parantaa, että joukkoliikenneyhteyden rakentaminen nostaisi maan arvoa niin paljon, että sillä voidaan kattaa rakentamiskustannuksia. Rationaalisesti ajattelevat päättäjät ovat silloin joukkoliikenneyhteyden kannalla, mutta poliitikoille populismi on usein tärkeämpää kuin rationaalisuus. Poliitikot voivat pistää tälläisen siltahankkeen jäihin, jos vaihtoehtona on säästää esim. terveydenhuollosta.

----------


## apaivala

> Onnittele vasta ensi tiistaina. Molemmat lautakunnat jättivät asian pöydälle ja käsittelevät sitä ylimääräisessä kokouksessa. Sen perusteella mitä itse olen kuullut niin homma on pässinlihaa eli ratikka sillalla tulee melko varmasti valituksi.


Sellaista jäin vielä pohtimaan, että tietääkös joku mitä joukkoliikennelautakunnassa puhuttiin ratikoiden matkanopeuden hidastumisesta? Esityslistassahan oli arvioitu, että Laajasalon raitioratkaisu kuormittaa nykyistä raitioverkkoa niin paljon, että matkanteko hidastuu pahimmillaan jopa 20 prosenttia. Ratkaisuksi oli tarjottu muun muassa liikennevaloetuuksia.

Missä maailma makaa tämän asian suhteen?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta kaikkein suurin uhka hankkeen siirtymiselle "pitkälle penkille" on rahoitus. Jos toteuttaminen osuisi laskusuhdanteeseen, niin koko Laajasalon joukkoliikenneyhteys voidaan vetää yli taloussuunnitelmista. Tilannetta toki parantaa, että joukkoliikenneyhteyden rakentaminen nostaisi maan arvoa niin paljon, että sillä voidaan kattaa rakentamiskustannuksia. Rationaalisesti ajattelevat päättäjät ovat silloin joukkoliikenneyhteyden kannalla, mutta poliitikoille populismi on usein tärkeämpää kuin rationaalisuus. Poliitikot voivat pistää tälläisen siltahankkeen jäihin, jos vaihtoehtona on säästää esim. terveydenhuollosta.


Se maan arvon nousun hyödyntäminen on laskusuhdannetilanteessa lähinnä suhteellinen käsite. Pallo on kai viime kädessä rakennusliikeillä, mihin hintaan he suostuvat rakentamaan ja kuinka paljon asuntoja Kruunuvuoreen. Sinne pitäisi saada myös työpaikkoja, niin tilanne voisi näyttää toiselta.

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Sellaista jäin vielä pohtimaan, että tietääkös joku mitä joukkoliikennelautakunnassa puhuttiin ratikoiden matkanopeuden hidastumisesta? Esityslistassahan oli arvioitu, että Laajasalon raitioratkaisu kuormittaa nykyistä raitioverkkoa niin paljon, että matkanteko hidastuu pahimmillaan jopa 20 prosenttia. Ratkaisuksi oli tarjottu muun muassa liikennevaloetuuksia.
> Missä maailma makaa tämän asian suhteen?


Tässä:



> Nyt kun kslk:n listakin on netissä, niin saimme vastauksen tähän. Kslk:n listahan on tietysti, kuten asiaan kuuluu, huomattavasti yksityiskohtaisempi kuin jlk:n.
> 
> Raportissa todetaan, että ratikan matka-aika Unioninkadulta Rautatieasemalle kasvaa Laajasalon ratikoiden takia 0,1 min ja vastaavasti Aleksilla Senaatintorilta Ylioppilastalolle samoin 0,1 min (verrattuna tilanteeseen, jossa esim. Jätkäsaaren ratikat tehdään joka tapauksessa).
> 
> Eli taas tuli todistettua se, että tilastoilla kikkailemalla saadaan esitettyjä ties mitä kauheita lukuja, kuten 20% hidastuminen, kun oikeasti on kyse siitä, että matka-aika hidastuu 6 sekuntia!

----------


## 339-DF

> Missä maailma makaa tämän asian suhteen?


En osaa vastata, mitä lautakunnassa on puhuttu. Mutta se 20% on tilastoharhaa. Tai ei se harhaa ole, se on ihan todellinen luku, mutta minuuteiksi muutettuna hidastumista tapahtuu 0,1 minuuttia eli kyse ei ole todellisesta ongelmasta.

Tuo 20% ei siis tarkoita esim. sitä, että matka Laajasalosta keskustaan kestäisi 20 min sijaan 24 min vaan sitä, että Aleksilla Senaatintorin ja Manskun aikaa kuluu 0,1 min enemmän kuin ennen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta se 20% on tilastoharhaa. Tai ei se harhaa ole, se on ihan todellinen luku, mutta minuuteiksi muutettuna hidastumista tapahtuu 0,1 minuuttia eli kyse ei ole todellisesta ongelmasta.


Voin tätä asiaa valaista vielä sen verran, että oikeastaan kysymys on täysin väärien periaatteiden soveltamisesta joukkoliikenteeseen.

Joukkoliikenteessähän kuljetaan aikataulunmukaisesti. Toki aikataulujen teolle on joitain rajoituksia siitä, miten kauan eri tapahtumat liikenneverkossa kestävät. Lähinnä se tarkoittaa sitä, että aikataulua ei voi suunnitella siten, että ajoitetaan tapahtumaan samanaikaisesti sellaiset asiat, jotka eivät voi tapahtua samanaikaisesti. Yksinkertainen esimerkki tästä on risteys. Ei ole mahdollista ajoittaa toistensa reitit risteävät vuorot ajamaan risteyksestä samaan aikaan, sillä silloin ne törmäävät toisiinsa.

Törmäyksen välttäminen ei kuitenkaan merkitse sitä, että ajoaika pitenee. Sillä törmäys vältetään sillä, että toinen vuoroista lähtee lähtöpisteestään liikkeelle joko myöhemmin tai aikaisemmin, jotta se ei osu risteykseen samalla hetkellä toisen vuoron kassa.

Jotta lähtöaikaa voidaan siirtää, verkossa on tietenkin oltava sitten mahdollisuus siihen muualla. Voihan olla niin, että matkalla on toinenkin risteys, ja lähdön siirto aiheuttaakin sen, että sitten törmätään toisessa risteyksessä. Silloin on puututtava näiden risteysten väliseen ajoaikaan. Hyvin suunitellussa verkossa ajoaikaa voidaan muttaa niin, että voidaan ajaa myös nopeammin ja vastaavasti toisaalla hitaammin ja näin vältetään törmäys ilman että kokonaisajoaika muuttuu.

Mutta tällaista säätämistä ei ole mahdollista tehdä, jos verkko on liian kuormitettu ja lisäksi tarvitaan pelivaraa satunnaisuuden vuoksi. Ja se satunnaisuus syö aina verkon kapasiteettia. Jos vuorot voivat ajaa vaikka minuutin välein, kapasiteetti on 60 vuoroa tunnissa. Mutta jos satunnaisuuden vuoksi on varattava yhdelle vuorolle minuutin vaihteluvara, yksi vuoro tarvitsee ensin vuorovälin minuutin ja sitten vaihteluvaran toisen minuutin ja lopputuloksena ei voidakaan ajaa enää kuin 30 vuoroa tunnissa.

Satunnaisuus raitioliikenteessä johtuu siitä, ettei ratikoilla ole liikenne-etuuksia, vaan autojen ruuhkautuminen viivästyttää myös raitiovaunuja. Meillä on kohtalaisen hyvin raitiovaunukaistoja, mutta satunnaisuutta aiheutuu liikennevaloista.

Satunnaisuus on se alussa mainitsemani väärä periaate. Satunnaisuuden kanssa voidaan arvioida ajoaikoja ja keskimääräisiä ajonopeuksia simuloimalla satunnaista liikennettä. Nämä mainitut viivästymiset on laskettu tällä tavalla ja ne aiheutuvat siis siitä, että vaunut joutuvat satunnaisuuden vuoksi odottamaan. Nämä odotusajat lisääntyvät kun vuoroja lisätään, sillä tässä joukkoliikenne alkaa toimia kuin autoliikenne, jossa autojen määrän lisääntymienen hidastaa liikennevirtaa.

Oikea tapa korjata tilanne on ottaa joukkoliikenne hallintaan eli asettaa se toimimaan ilman satunnaisuutta. Tämä edellyttää liikenne-etuuksia. Ja liikenne-etuudet puolestaan edellyttävät, ettei yritetä ajaa liian tiheätä vuoroväliä. Liikenne-etuudet siis vähentävät verkon kapasiteettia, mutta henkilökuljetuskapasiteettia ei ole tarpeen vähentää, koska voidaan kasvattaa yksikkökokoa.

Suomeksi sanottuna, meillä pitää siirtyä suurempiin vaunuihin. Silloin voidaan ajaa pidemmällä vuorovälillä mutta nopeammin ja luotettavasti. Tällä tavoin minimoidaan myös matka-aika, sillä ajoajassa voitetaan enemmän kuin hävitään teoreettisessa odotusajassa vuorovälin pidentymisestä.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Eli jos metron alle jää (jättäytyy) ihminen tai metrovaunu leimahtaa ilmiliekkeihin, ei pelastuslaitosta tarvita. Mutta ratikallahan tottakai tarvitaan.
> 
> Pyörätiehän voi myös olla leveämpi ja muulle liikenteelle voi tehdä väistämistilaa, jos niin päätetään. Kysymyshän on siitä, mikä ehkäisee parhaiten ei-toivottua liikennettä ja mikä on edullisinta.


No ei. Tottakai pelastuslaitosta tarvitaan, mutta ratikkakiskoille on paljon helpompi tehdä tuollainen pelastustie kuin metroradalle. Metroradalla on virtakiskot kaventamassa tilaa, rata on sepelöity, jolloin sitä tarvitsee joskus käydä tukemiskoneella tukemassa. Tämä taas johtaa siihen, että sepelikerroksen päälle ei voi pelastustietä oikein millään puuhastella. 

Koska joku kuitenkin kohta ehdottaa, että miksei metrorataa tehdä urakiskoraiteilla ja valeta kiskoja betoniin kuten ratikkaradalla, niin voin veikata, että betoniin valettu on kalliimpaa.

Ja sen pyörätien leventäminen johtaa samalla korkeampiin sillan rakennuskustannuksiin. Ehkäpä sitä ei sen takia haluta leventää. Voisin veikata (tämä ei ole mitään varmaa tietoa), että porttein asentaminen sillan päihin on paljon halvempaa kuin sillan leventäminen esim. metrillä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Koska joku kuitenkin kohta ehdottaa, että miksei metrorataa tehdä urakiskoraiteilla ja valeta kiskoja betoniin kuten ratikkaradalla, niin voin veikata, että betoniin valettu on kalliimpaa.


A) Ei tarvita välttämättä urakiskoja, vaikka betonipohja kumipyöräliikenteelle olisikin asennettu.

B) Kumma, ettei se ole kalliimpaa, jos se tehdään ratikkasillalle.




> Ja sen pyörätien leventäminen johtaa samalla korkeampiin sillan rakennuskustannuksiin. Ehkäpä sitä ei sen takia haluta leventää. Voisin veikata (tämä ei ole mitään varmaa tietoa), että porttein asentaminen sillan päihin on paljon halvempaa kuin sillan leventäminen esim. metrillä.


Riippuu siitä, mikä sen sillan leveys tulee olemaan. Siitähän se kevyen liikenteen väylän levennys riippuu. En usko, että vaikkapa puoli metriä leveämpi (viivalla tai kanttikivellä erotettu väistämistila) silta maksaa mitenkään hirveän paljon enemmän.
Porttejakin halvempaa olisi alla näkyvä ratkaisu.

----------


## Timppak

> Tuo vertailu on vastaava kuin sanoisi, että omenat ovat halvempia kuin omenat ja appelsiinit. Joukkoliikenteen kustannus määrittyy sillä, että yksikkökustannukset kerrotaan määrällä.
> 
> Ja myös uponneet kustannukset tulee ottaa huomioon. Kun raitiovaunu on jo päivän liikenteessä, ei päiväkustannusta tule enää yöliikenteelle. Sama pätee toki busseihinkin. Todennäköisesti yöliikenteessä myös kuljettajan osuus kustannuksista nousee, mikä vähentää raitiovaunun jossain määrin kalliimpien kilometrien vaikutusta. Toisaalta erityisesti tällä nopealla siltaosuudella sähköliikenteen edut tulevat paremmin esiin, kunhan HKL osaa laskea muillakin kuin keskustaraitioteiden keskimääräisellä kustannuksella (ei näytä olevan kovinkaan todennäköistä, valitettavasti).
> 
> Joka tapauksessa vertailu ei ole noin yksioikoista, vaan kustannukset tulee laskea. Tuntumalla voi kuitenkin arvioida, ettei raitiovaunujen yöliikenne ole merkittävästi bussien yöliikennettä kalliimpaa. Varsinkin täyteen ahdetut aamuyön bussit jopa hyötyisivät suuremmista vaunuista.
> 
> 
> 
> Ilmeisesti olet lukenut keskustelua huolimattomasti, koska puomit ja tolpat on täällä jo mainittu. Kysymys on siitä, että HKL on niitä haluton käyttämään nytkin, esimerkiksi mainitulla Oulunkylä Jokeri-sillalla. Mutta miksi?


Kyllä, olen lukenut huolimattomasti kun en käy täällä joka päivä ja en jaksa kaikkia kahtakymmentä sivua kahlata läpi. Tästä anteeksipyyntöni.  :Smile:  

Jos tuonne Laajasaloon on suunniteilla kolme linjaa, niin silloin sinne tarvitaan kolme ratikkaa ajamaan yövuoroa, joka tarkoittaa kolmea kuljettajaa. Jos matkustajia on vain sen verran, mitä yhteen bussiin mahtuu, niin nuo kolme linjaa voidaan korvata yhdellä bussilla, joka käy noiden ratikkalinjojen kattaman reitin läpi. Tällöin säästetään ainakin yhden ratikkakuskin palkka (bussilla menee kauemmin ajaa koko reitti läpi). Jos matkustajia on enemmän kuin yhten bussiin, niin tietenkin kannattaa ajaa ratikalla nuo vuorot. Tästä on hankala väitellä kun ei ole tarkkaa tietoa, mitä tuonne on porukkaa menossa oikeasti. 

Ratikan ja bussin käyttökulut eivät juuri vaikuta kuten sanoit, koska niitä on hallit pullollaan tuohon aikaan vuorokaudesta. Suurin kulu tulee kuljettajien palkasta.

----------


## antaeus

Tuopa näytti varsin tutulta näyltä täällä Tukholmassa... Mistähän päin kaupunkia se on otettu?

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos tuonne Laajasaloon on suunniteilla kolme linjaa, niin silloin sinne tarvitaan kolme ratikkaa ajamaan yövuoroa, joka tarkoittaa kolmea kuljettajaa.


Joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluohje, joka on valtuuston hyväksymä ohjenuora Helsingin joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluun, sallii yöaikaan pidemmät kävelymatkat pysäkille kuin muulloin. Jos Laajasalon yöliikenne halutaan hoitaa ratikoilla, niin riittää, että on vain yksi yölinja ja se kulkee Yliskylään. Sekä Reiherintien haaran että Kruunuvuoren haaran palvelualueet jäävät kohtuullisen yökävelymatkan päähän pysäkeistä.

Enemmänkin jäisin itse pohtimaan yöliikenteen osalta Jollaksen ja Santiksen yöliikenteen hoitoa. Ne jäävät kauas radasta ja vaativat joka tapauksessa kumipyöräyöliikenteen, jolloin voidaannkin kysyä, hoituisiko niillä samoilla busseilla sitten myös se yöliikenne, jota ajattelemme tässä raitiovaunuin hoidettavaksi.

Joka tapauksessa yöliikenne, vaikka tietysti pohtimisen arvionen asia onkin, on aika lailla toisarvoinen seikka tämän ison hankkeen toteuttamisessa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tuopa näytti varsin tutulta näyltä täällä Tukholmassa... Mistähän päin kaupunkia se on otettu?


Tästä meidän "pihapiiristä" eli Gubbängenin urheilukentän kohdalta Majrovägeniltä, josta 172 kulkee.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koska joku kuitenkin kohta ehdottaa, että miksei metrorataa tehdä urakiskoraiteilla ja valeta kiskoja betoniin kuten ratikkaradalla, niin voin veikata, että betoniin valettu on kalliimpaa.


Jos tehdään rautatiesilta jossa nimellisnopeus on 80 km/h, niin tekniikka on aivan sama riippumatta siitä, mitä nimiä on annettu niille kulkuneuvoille, joita sillä radalla ajaa. Jos ne kuljettavat ihmisiä, niiden pelastustarve on aivan sama riippumatta siitä, millä nimellä niitä kutsutaan.

Meillä Suomessa on nykyään tapana tehdä rautatiesillat betonikaukaloina, joissa on sepeliperustettu rata. Tämän rakenteen yksi etu on sillan ja maapenkereen sauman helppo hallinta. Siltakansi saa elää omaa elämäänsä, sillä sen pituusmuutokset tasaantuvat sepelipenkan matkalla eivätkä vaikuta itse raiteeseen. Aikaisemmin on tehty kiinteämpiä rakenteita, jolloin tarvitaan raiteeseen liikuntavara. Sellaisia voi käydä katselemassa Pasilan aseman edustalla raitiotiekiskoissa.

Ajatus radan varustamisesta autolla ajettavalla pinnalla on puhtaasti asennekysymys. Raitiovaunuliikenteelle rakennettava rata voidaan näköjään vallitsevien asenteiden puitteissa aina tehdä miten vain sattuu piittaamatta siitä, mitä se vaikuttaa raiteen käyttöön, rakentamiskustannuksiin ja ylläpitoon. Sen sijaan metroradan kohdalla mikään myönnytys mihinkään suuntaan ei tule kysymykseen. Ei tässä mistään muusta ole kysymys.

Sama asenteellisuus koskee myös yöliikennettä. Ei ole mikään ongelma tai haitta, että metrolla ei ajeta kuin iltaan ja sitten on ihan oma ja erillinen yölinjasto, jolle voi olla vaikka oma terminaalikin. Mutta ratikan kanssa on kauhea haloo siitä, että kuinkas nyt palvelu pelaa. Pelaahan se metron kanssa, yöliikenteessä paljon paremmin kuin päiväliikenteessä. Kun tarjotaan suorat vaihdottomat yhteydet. Varmaan on suuri harmi, kun ratikka pystyy tekemään saman ilman busseja.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Varmaan on suuri harmi, kun ratikka pystyy tekemään saman ilman busseja.


Mutta kun se ei tässä tapauksessa oikein pysty, kun rataverkko ei ulotu Santikseen ja Jollakseen, ja niillekin alueille pitää järjestää yöliikenne. Eli busseja sinne tulee joka tapauksessa ja kyse onkin siitä, tuleeko niiden lisäksi ratikka vai ei ja mitä reittiä bussit kulkevat Laajasalosta pois.

Mun nähdäkseni yöliikenteen osalta on viisi vaihtoehtoa:

A.
Yöratikka Yliskylään.
Yöbussit Rautatientorilta ratikkasiltaa pitkin Jollakseen ja Santikseen.

B.
Yöbussit Rautatientorilta ratikkasiltaa pitkin Jollakseen ja Santikseen sopivasti kierrellen Laajasalossa niin, että myös ratikan palvelualue tulee hoidettua.
Ei yöratikoita.

C.
Yöratikka Yliskylään.
Yöliityntäbussi Jollas - ratikkapysäkki - Santis jolloin yöyhteys on liityntä ratikkaan.

D.
Yöratikka Yliskylään.
Yöbussit Rautatientorilta Herttoniemen kautta Jollakseen ja Santikseen.

E.
Yöratikka Yliskylään.
Metron yöliikenne.
Liityntäbussit Jollaksesta ja Santiksesta joko ratikkapysäkeille tai metroon.

C on halvin eikä palvelutasoltaan mitenkään huono, sillä bussivuorot voidaan tahdistaa ratikkavuoroihin ja vaihto tapahtuu samalla pysäkillä. Jollaksen ja Santiksen matkustajillahan on päivisinkin vain liityntäyhteys keskustaan.

Jos ratikkasillalla päätetään sallia yöliikenne, niin uskon, että B olisi siinä tapauksessa se valittava vaihtoehto.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta kun se ei tässä tapauksessa oikein pysty, kun rataverkko ei ulotu Santikseen ja Jollakseen...


Raitiotien ratahan ei ulotu päivällä yhtään pidemmälle kuin yöllä. Se, että metro ei aja yöllä ja yöksi joudutaan sen vuoksi järjestämään täysin toisenlainen linjasto, taitaa harhauttaa koko yöliikenteen ajattelun.

Päivä- ja yöliikenteellä ei periaatteessa ole muuta eroa kuin kysynnän väheneminen niin, että voidaan ajaa harvempaa vuoroväliä kuin päivällä. Palvelualueen tarve on periaatteessa sama asuinalueilla ja keskustassa, ainoastaan puhtaasti työpaikka-alueet, joissa ei ole vuorotyötä, voidaan öisin jättää palvelematta.

Yksinkertainen ratkaisu on ajaa Laajasalon kolmea linjaa kutakin yhdellä vaunulla - jos kapasiteetti riittää. Vuoroväli asettuu sen mukaan, kauanko yhden sivun ajamiseen menee. Jos esim. kiertoaika on tunti, Laajasaloon on tarjolla yöliikenteessäkin 20 min. vuoroväli linjojen yhteisellä osuudella.

Ne alueet, jotka päivisin palvellaan busseilla, palvellaan busseilla myös öisin. Ja luonnollisesti synkattuna ratikan aikatauluihin. Ainoa merkittävä poikkeus on, että metro ei kulje Herttoniemeen. Mutta toisaalta Herttoniemen kautta kulkee useita itään meneviä yöbussilinjoja. Siten se Laajasalon bussilinja, joka ajaa päivisin metroasemalle, voi ajaa sinne öisinkin, ja siten tarjolla on sama palvelu kuin päivisin, joskin harvennetulla vuorovälillä.

Nämä olivat vain periaatteita, en ole aikatauluttanut näitä sen tarkemmin. Mutta luultavasti tämä toimii minimiperiaatteella näin ja palvelu on kaupunkilaisten kannalta paras mahdollinen sen kannalta, ettei tarvitse miettiä ja opetella erikseen yöliikennettä. Kunhan vain muistaa, että yöliikenteessä on toinen vuoroväli kuin päivällä.

Ratikan etu tämäkin, eli ei ole tätäkään metron haittaa.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Raitiotien ratahan ei ulotu päivällä yhtään pidemmälle kuin yöllä. Se, että metro ei aja yöllä ja yöksi joudutaan sen vuoksi järjestämään täysin toisenlainen linjasto, taitaa harhauttaa koko yöliikenteen ajattelun.


Muistutan nyt kuitenkin varsinaisen yöbussilinjaston olevan koko YTV-alueella aika poikkeava päiväliikenteeseen nähden. Ei se aina ole metron syytä ja esimerkiksi Etelä-Espoon (jonne ei metroa tällä hetkellä kulje) yölinjat (100N-140N) kiemurtelevat aikalailla ja esimerkiksi Latokaskeen yöaikaan menevä pääseekin tekemään melkoisen pitkän ja täysin vaihdottoman matkan päästäkseen kotiin. Jopa niin pitkän, että heitä on joutunut yleensä joutunut herättelemään perillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei se aina ole metron syytä ja esimerkiksi Etelä-Espoon (jonne ei metroa tällä hetkellä kulje) yölinjat (100N-140N) kiemurtelevat aikalailla...


Espoon yö- ja päivälinjastojen ero ei ehkä ole kovin hyvä esimerkki. Espoon kaupunkirakenne kun on tehty autoilua ajatellen ja joukkoliikenteen ymppääminen sinne on ylipäätään hankalaa. Jos päiväliikenteessä vielä löytyykin kohtuullisia linjojen kuormituksia, yöllä on pakko yhdistää paivälinjoja, jotta ei tarvi busseilla aivan taksikyytiä ajaa.

Jo ajattelee Itä-Helsingin yölinjastoa, niin sehän toimisi päivälläkin varsin hyvin kunhan vain tarjonta on tiheämpää. Raitiotieverkon rakenne olisi hyvin samanlainen, eli linjat sijoitetaan hyvän kuormituksen mukaisesti, koska raitiovaunulla voidaan hoitaa suurempia kuiormia kuin busseilla.

Laajasalossa päästään paikallisesti yölinjaston tapaiseen tilanteeseen päiväliikenteen verkossa. Silloin on helppo siirtyä yöliikenteeseen vain harventamalla tarjontaa.

Antero

----------


## Tuomask

"Joukkoliikennelautakunta liputtaa Laajasalon raitiotien puolesta", sanoi HS muutama minuutti sitten. Lobbaus tehosi.  :Very Happy:  Nyt jännätään vielä KSL:n päätöstä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> "Joukkoliikennelautakunta liputtaa Laajasalon raitiotien puolesta"...


Mirva Haltian blogi kertoo jälleen tuoreimmat ja kiintoisat kuulumiset. Ratikkaa vastusti kaksi kokoomuslaista ja erikseen yksin lautakunnan puheenjohtaja, joka siis ei saanut kannatusta.

En usko soraääniin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, jonka kokous alkaa klo 15.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt jännätään vielä KSL:n päätöstä.


Juuri tulleen tiedon mukaan kslk hyväksyi Laajasalon ratikan yksimielisesti. Nyt sitten vaan hankesuunnitelmaa vauhdilla tekemään!

----------


## apaivala

> Nyt kun kslk:n listakin on netissä, niin saimme vastauksen tähän. Kslk:n listahan on tietysti, kuten asiaan kuuluu, huomattavasti yksityiskohtaisempi kuin jlk:n.
> 
> Raportissa todetaan, että ratikan matka-aika Unioninkadulta Rautatieasemalle kasvaa Laajasalon ratikoiden takia 0,1 min ja vastaavasti Aleksilla Senaatintorilta Ylioppilastalolle samoin 0,1 min (verrattuna tilanteeseen, jossa esim. Jätkäsaaren ratikat tehdään joka tapauksessa).
> 
> Eli taas tuli todistettua se, että tilastoilla kikkailemalla saadaan esitettyjä ties mitä kauheita lukuja, kuten 20% hidastuminen, kun oikeasti on kyse siitä, että matka-aika hidastuu 6 sekuntia!


Nyt kun kummatkin asiaankuuluvat lautakunnat ovat hyviä päätöksiä tehneet, niin jatkaisin vielä kyselyä tästä. Eli tottahan näytti olevan, että ei tuo hidastuminen niin dramaattista ollut kuin ensi kuulemalla näytti. Mutta joka tapauksessa pientä hidastumista on luvassa, vaikka Helsingin suunnitelmat tavoittelevat toista (4 prosentin nopeutus). Tietääkö joku tällä foorumilla, miten suuria nopeutuksia on maailmalla saatu aikaan ratikoiden valoetuuksilla?

-Aleksi Päiväläinen-

----------


## vristo

Hieno uutinen tältä päivältä nuo lautakuntien myönteiset päätökset Laajasalon raitiotieratkaisulle! 

Nyt sitten alamme miettiä ko. sillan ulkonäköä. Oliko, Antero tai Mirva, siitä mitään puhetta? Itse kannatan näyttävää vinoköysisiltaa, jonka pyloni (tai pylonit, jos kahdella sellaisella) kohoaisi "kirkon tornien tasalle", kuten niistä maalailtiin. Siro, kaunis ja ylväs on oma toiveeni.

----------


## Antero Alku

Molempien lautakuntien päätöstä ensimmäisestä varsinaisesta esikaupunkiraitiotiestä Helsingissä vuosikymmeniin voi pitään peräti historiallisena. Tällä päätöksellä on nyt murrettu helsinkiläinen nurinkurinen myytti siitä, että tehokkaan korttelikaupungin maanalainen joukkoliikenneväline soveltuisi parhaiten harvaan rakennettujen esikaupunkien liikenteeseen ja kapasiteetiltaan joustava ja siten myös varsin harvaan rakentamiseen sopiva raitiotie kelpaisi vain kaikkein tiheimmin rakennetun keskustan tarpeisiin.

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa päätös oli yksimielinen, eikä yksikään jäsen esittänyt mitään varsinaisesti poikkipuolista tämän asian kohdalla. Pikemmin hymisteltiin tyytyväisyyttä.

Tiedän, että on kaupunkilaisia, jotka surevat sitä, miten silta heidän mielestään pilaa Kruunuvuorenselän pohjoisosan maiseman. Eihän Kulosaaren etelärannalta enää ole avointa merenselkää etelään. Mutta yli 20.000 kaupunkilaista näkee Kruunuvuorenselän etelään aukeavan maiseman joka päivä!

Ja ennusteiden mukaan raitiotie ja silta vähentävät joka päivä 6000 henkilöautomatkaa, keskimäärin 66.000 ajettua kilometriä jokaiselta päivältä. Näin luodaan pohjaa uudenlaiselle esikaupunkirakentamiselle puolen vuosisadan autokaupunkikauden jälkeen.

Tiedän myös, että Kruununhaassa on vastustusta Liisankadun raitiotielle ja Tervasaaren sivuitse tulevalle penkereelle. Kun täällä ei ole nähtävillä esimerkkiä nykyaikaisesta kaupunkiraitiotien toteutuksesta, ei ole myöskään käsitystä siitä, miten raitiotiekatu parantaa ympäristöä. Tietenkin on olemassa riski, että Liisankatu toteutetaan taitamattomasti, joten tärkeätä on nyt huolehtia siitä, että hyvää periaateratkaisua ei pilata huonolla toteutuksella.




> Nyt sitten alamme miettiä ko. sillan ulkonäköä. Oliko, Antero tai Mirva, siitä mitään puhetta?


Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa ja -virastossa on se henki, että sillasta tehdään esteettisesti näyttävä. Miten, se selvinnee mahdollisesti sillasta järjestettävässä kilpailussa. Jonkinlainen köysisilta on todennäköinen ratkaisu, koska siten saadaan pitkä pylväätön jänneväli. Ja vinoköysisillat lienevät tällä hetkellä ilmeeltään keveimmät ratkaisut.

Muuten Laajasalon ratikka etenee niin, että kaavoitus saadaan nyt viedyksi päätökseen, kun liikenneratkaisu on selvinnyt. Syksyllä käynnistynee yhteyden tarkempi suunnittelu ja mahdollisesti erillinen ympäristövaikutusten arviointi. Laajasalossa rakentaminen on suunniteltu eteneväksi siten, että rata yliskylään on tarkoituksenmukaisinta toteuttaa ensimmäisenä. Näin raitiotie saadaan palvelemaan mahdollisimman laajaa osaa saaresta heti aluksi ja saadaan nopeasti säästöjä vähenevässä bussiliikenteessä. Itse Kruunuvuorenrannan haara valmistunee viimeisenä, koska niemen rakentaminen on tällä hetkellä ajoitettu viimeiseksi.

Antero

----------


## Resiina

> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa ja -virastossa on se henki, että sillasta tehdään esteettisesti näyttävä. Miten, se selvinnee mahdollisesti sillasta järjestettävässä kilpailussa. Jonkinlainen köysisilta on todennäköinen ratkaisu, koska siten saadaan pitkä pylväätön jänneväli. Ja vinoköysisillat lienevät tällä hetkellä ilmeeltään keveimmät ratkaisut.
> Antero


Helsingin Sanomien verkkosivulla pohditaan mm sitä että mahtuuko vesiliikenne kyseisen sillan alta
http://www.hs.fi/keskustelu/thread.j...ageID=2129185&

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietääkö joku tällä foorumilla, miten suuria nopeutuksia on maailmalla saatu aikaan ratikoiden valoetuuksilla?


Valoetuuksilla voidaan välttää käytännössä kaikki muut pysähdykset paitsi pysähdykset pysäkeillä. Saavutettava linjanopeus riippuu silloin pysäkkivälistä. 450 metrin pysäkkivälillä - joka on varsin optimaalinen kun halutaan kattaa linjan palvelualue kävelyetäisyydellä - voidaan teoreettisesti saavuttaa 25 km/h linjanopeus. Käytännössä tähän myös päästään. Esimerkiksi Berliinissä osa ratikkalinjoista on määritelty nopeiksi linjoiksi, joilla tavoitenopeus on 25 km/h.

Vertailun vuoksi todettakoon, että esim. Hesan metron 40 km/h linjanopeus ei ole edes teoreettisesti mahdollinen kuin vähintään 900 metrin pysäkkivälillä. (Metron keskipysäkkiväli on nykyään n. 1200 metriä.) Tällainen pysäkkiväli ei kuitenkaan enää palvele kävelyetäisyydellä, eli joukkoliikenteen palvelunopeus ei voi kaikille ja kaikkialla olla näin suuri.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin Sanomien verkkosivulla pohditaan mm sitä että mahtuuko vesiliikenne kyseisen sillan alta


Alituskorkeudeksi on suunniteltu 18 m., joka on yleinen purjeveneille riittävä korkeus. Sompan rantaa tulee läppäsilta, koska sinne on päästävä hiililaivoilla.

HS:n keskustelussa esiintyviin kysymyksiin on vastaukset, mutta eiväthän nämä keskustelijat useinkaan vaivaudu tehtyjä selvityksiä lukemaan.

antero

----------


## vristo

Kerrankin tällä foormulilla haluan kiittää Mirvaa ja Anteroa omista panostuksistaan tämän hyvän raideliikenne ratkaisun aikaansaamiseksi Laajasaloon; kiitos teille! Sekä toki myös muita, jotka olivat mukana aikaansaamassa ko. ratkaisua. Omasta mielestäni tämä ratkaisu näyttävän sillan kanssa tuo ihan uutta perspektiiviä Kruunuvuorensalmeen, puhumattakaan hyvästä joukkoliikennevälineestä. Raippaluodon silta on aika samaa luokkaa: linkki, Kruunuvuorensalmen yhdistetty raitiotie- ja kevyenliikenteensilta jopa pidempi.

Mitä tuo kalusto sitten olisin, kun Mirvakin puhuu samanlaisesta kalustosta sekä Raide-Jokerille että Laajasaloon? Ihan hyvä niin minusta, mutta kiinnostaa yksityiskohdat. Vai onko sellaisia vielä: kaksisuuntaisia, pitkiä nivelvaunuja jne.?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kerrankin tällä foormulilla haluan kiittää Mirvaa ja Anteroa omista panostuksistaan tämän hyvän raideliikenne ratkaisun aikaansaamiseksi Laajasaloon; kiitos teille!


Samoin onnittelen minäkin. Miten päätöksenteko etenee tämän jälkeen? Käsitteleekö sitä vielä jokin lautakunta, (tekninen?) , ja meneekö itse rakentamispäätös sen jälkeen kaupunginhallitukseen ja valtuustoon?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samoin onnittelen minäkin. Miten päätöksenteko etenee tämän jälkeen? Käsitteleekö sitä vielä jokin lautakunta, (tekninen?) , ja meneekö itse rakentamispäätös sen jälkeen kaupunginhallitukseen ja valtuustoon?


Kiitos kiitoksista!

Asian etenemistä selvitin jo hieman aiemmassa viestissäni:



> Muuten Laajasalon ratikka etenee niin, että kaavoitus saadaan nyt viedyksi päätökseen, kun liikenneratkaisu on selvinnyt. Syksyllä käynnistynee yhteyden tarkempi suunnittelu ja mahdollisesti erillinen ympäristövaikutusten arviointi. Laajasalossa rakentaminen on suunniteltu eteneväksi siten, että rata Yliskylään on tarkoituksenmukaisinta toteuttaa ensimmäisenä. Näin raitiotie saadaan palvelemaan mahdollisimman laajaa osaa saaresta heti aluksi ja saadaan nopeasti säästöjä vähenevässä bussiliikenteessä. Itse Kruunuvuorenrannan haara valmistunee viimeisenä, koska niemen rakentaminen on tällä hetkellä ajoitettu viimeiseksi.


Asemakaavasta päätetään siten, että suunnitelmat esitellään asukkaille ja niistä kuullaan palautteet ja tehdään mahdollisesti muutoksia. Asemakaavaehdotus lähtee sen jälkeen kaupunginhallitukselle, joka esittää asemakaavan valtuuston hyväksyttäväksi.

Raitiolinja etenee periaatteessa samaan tapaan. Sillat ovat hankkeena niin kalliit, että niistä tekee päätöksen valtuusto. Laajasalossa radat suunnitellaan asemakaavojen ja katusuunnitelmien yhteydessä.

Risto kysyi kalustosta. Tarvittava kalusto hankitaan samassa yhteydessä kun muukin lisäkalusto ostetaan. Kokonaisuuden eli hankintahinnan, -aikataulun ja ylläpidon kannalta on eduksi, jos uusi kalusto on rakenteeltaan yhteneväistä myös Jokerilla käyttöön tulevan kaluston kanssa. Vaikka osa vaunuista olisi kaksisuuntaisia, perusvaunu olisi kuitenkin sama jolloin vaunut käyttävät yhtenäistä komponenttivalikoimaa.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

Pitääpä muuten hauskana sattumana mainita, kuinka pari viikkoa sitten metrossa hidasteltiin oikein urakalla jo Sörnäisten asemalta asti matkalla itään. Kun sitten köröteltiin kolmeakymppiä Kulosaaren sillalla, näkyi siltatyömaalla olevan uudet kiskot aseteltu raiteiden väliin, josta raiteidenvaihtokone ne sitten napannee ja vaihtaa vanhojen tilalle. Kiskot olivat todella suorassa linjassa, ikään kuin toinen, kapeampi raidepari olisi tehty siihen. Pari mummoa takanani sitten hoksasivat, että "siinähän on se raitsikka [sic] tulossa Laajasaloon".  :Smile:  Vähän aikaa kihisin halusta kertoa asioiden oikean laidan, mutta alistuin kuitenkin nopeasti takaisin suomalaiseen tuppisuukulttuuriin.

----------


## kouvo

Vaikka sinänsä Laajasalon ratikkapäätös on erittäin hyvä uutinen, niin ei voi kuin ihmetellä Helsingin kaksinaamaista peliä raideliikennehankkeissa. Espoo pakotettiin rakentamaan kallis ja epäkäytännöllinen metro, mutta itse rakennellaan halpaa ja toimivaa ratikkaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaikka sinänsä Laajasalon ratikkapäätös on erittäin hyvä uutinen, niin ei voi kuin ihmetellä Helsingin kaksinaamaista peliä raideliikennehankkeissa. Espoo pakotettiin rakentamaan kallis ja epäkäytännöllinen metro, mutta itse rakennellaan halpaa ja toimivaa ratikkaa.


Kai se johtuu siitä että matkustajamäärät mitä tulee Espoosta verrattuna mitä tulee Laajasalosta ovat hiukan eri hehtaarilla. Teoriassa olisi Espooseenkin voitu rakentaa ratikka, mutta olisi tullut ratikoita niin tiheään, että niiden mahtuminen katuverkkoon ei olisi onnistunut ilman mullistavia järjestelyjä. 

Se, mikä olisi voinut onnistua, olisi ollut Laajasalon ja Espoon ratikkaverkkojen yhdistäminen tunnelilla keskustassa, ikäänkuin toisena metrolinjana, joka kulkisi nykyistä etelämpänä. Mutta näin rohkeaan vetoon ei oltu valmiita. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

laajasalon raideyhteydestä on tulossa jokseenkin metromainen, jos laajsalon raiteet nivotaan yhdeksi töölön metron kanssa. kaiken kaikkiaan olisi löydettävä mahdollisimman yhteensopiva ratkaisu rhk:n ratoja ja metrorataa silmälläpitäen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kai se johtuu siitä että matkustajamäärät mitä tulee Espoosta verrattuna mitä tulee Laajasalosta ovat hiukan eri hehtaarilla.


Ei nyt ihan eri hehtaarilla, jos ennustetaan 23.000 tai 56.000 per päivä. Rohkenen arvata, että Laajasalon matkamäärä tulee olemaan 35.00045.000. Mutta ratikkana tietenkin Espoon matkamäärätkin kasvaisivat metroon verrattuna.

Ja mitä Espoon matkamäärän sopimiseen katuverkkoon tulee, niin sopivathan ne matkat nytkin busseissa matkustettuna, joten mikä ettei ratikkoina.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei nyt ihan eri hehtaarilla, jos ennustetaan 23.000 tai 56.000 per päivä. Rohkenen arvata, että Laajasalon matkamäärä tulee olemaan 35.00045.000. Mutta ratikkana tietenkin Espoon matkamäärätkin kasvaisivat metroon verrattuna.
> 
> Ja mitä Espoon matkamäärän sopimiseen katuverkkoon tulee, niin sopivathan ne matkat nytkin busseissa matkustettuna, joten mikä ettei ratikkoina.


Espoon bussit mahtuvat vain siksi että ne ohjataan omaa, osittain tunneloitua reittiä pitkin Kamppiin jossa niillä on terminaali. Lähemmäs keskustaa kuin Kamppia ei länsiväyläbussilla pääse. 

Se minua ihmetyttää, että miksi pitää, jos Santahaminaan rakennetaan lähiö, rakentaa vielä toinen raitiotieyhteys Katajanokalta Sandikseen? Eikö se vähän juorua siitä että yli 50000 matkustajan tuominen raitioteitse keskustaan katuverkkoa pitkin sama reittiä ei oikein toimi? Vai ollaanko tässä asiassa vähän ylivarovaisia? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Lähemmäs keskustaa kuin Kamppia ei länsiväyläbussilla pääse.


Ensi vuodesta alkaen pääsisivät bussit Mechelininkatua Elielinaukiolle saakka omaa kuiluansa pitkin. Samoin pääsisi raideliikenne, vaan ei kuulemma kelpaa espoolaisille. On suuri harmi, että vain nämä muutamat laajasalolaiset saavat järkevän joukkoliikenneratkaisun, mutta useat espoolaiset joutuvat tyytymään bussiin+metroon ja yhdellä kaistalla levennettyyn moottoritiehen  :Icon Frown: .

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ensi vuodesta alkaen pääsisivät bussit Mechelininkatua Elielinaukiolle saakka omaa kuiluansa pitkin. 
> Samoin pääsisi raideliikenne, vaan ei kuulemma kelpaa espoolaisille.


Elielinaukiolla ei olisi terminaalitilaa sellaiselle määrälle busseja tai raitiovaunuja kuin mitä Kamppiin tulee. Tietysti järjestämällä saa, mutta pitää muistaa myös että keskustatunnelivaraus satamarataa pitkin oli voimassa vielä silloin kun metrosta päätettiin. Jos keskustatunneli olisi sittenkin päätetty rakentaa, olisi jouduttu rakentamaan käytännössä toinen raideliikennetunneli keskustasta Ruoholahteen, ja siinä ei olisi ollut mitään järkeä.




> On suuri harmi, että vain nämä muutamat laajasalolaiset saavat järkevän joukkoliikenneratkaisun, mutta useat espoolaiset joutuvat tyytymään bussiin+metroon ja yhdellä kaistalla levennettyyn moottoritiehen .


Laajasalon uudet asuinalueet tulevat kokonaan uusille asukkaille, jotka valitsevat asuinpaikkansa siksi että pääsevät nopeasti joukkoliikentellä keskustaan. Laajasalo on kuitenkin niin pieni ja rajattu alue kaikenkaikkiaan että metro olis ollut ylimitoitettu. 

Espoossa on niin paljon vanhaa asutusta, että kulkutapatottumukset eivät tule muuttumaan Espoosta Helsinkiin päin kulkiessa kovin paljon, riippumatta mikä joukkoliikenneratkaisu olisi valittu, ellei tapahdu mitään dramaattista esim polttoaineiden hintojen suhteen. Sensijaan eteläisen Espoon työpaikka-alueet tulevat kehittymään paljon joukkoliikenneystävällisemmiksi metron myötä, kun työpaikkarakentaminen tulee keskittymän metroasemien läheisyyten, jonne  bussit mualta Espoostakin ohjataan Kampin sijaan, ja tarve tulla autolla niihin töihin vähenee hyvin suurelta joukolta.

Houkuttelisiko Tukholmassa esim Kistan alue työpaikka-alueena ollenkaan niin paljon ilman metroa kuin metron kanssa nyt?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Laajasalon raitiotiestä on nyt artikkeli Kaupunkiliikenne-sivustollani. Suora osoite artikkeliin on http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Helsinki/laajasalo.html

Artikkeli on osa Helsinkiä käsittelevää kokonaisuutta, jonka uusin sivuilleni samassa yhteydessä. Helsinkiä käsittelevän artikkelin pääsivu on http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Helsinki

Päivitn samalla muutamia muita sivujani. Uusimmat sivut ja tuoreimmat päivitykset löytyvät sivulta http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/uudet.htm

Päivitin mm. vuonna 2002 julkaisemaani sivua, jossa ehdotin toisen metrolinjan toteuttamista pikaraitiotienä. Nythän sitten lautakunnat 17.6.2008 päättivät, että näin tultaneen tekemään sitten, jos asia ylipäätään tulee ajankohtaiseksi. Jotain edistystä siis tapahtuu.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se minua ihmetyttää, että miksi pitää, jos Santahaminaan rakennetaan lähiö, rakentaa vielä toinen raitiotieyhteys Katajanokalta Sandikseen? Eikö se vähän juorua siitä että yli 50000 matkustajan tuominen raitioteitse keskustaan katuverkkoa pitkin sama reittiä ei oikein toimi? Vai ollaanko tässä asiassa vähän ylivarovaisia?


Helsingissä on tahoja, joille on tavattoman tärkeätä rakentaa jotain maan alle. Heille on tässä nyt yksi mahdollisuus keksiä maan alle rakentamista.

Espan menestyksen kannalta paras vaihtoehto on poistaa Espalta autoliikenne ja johtaa Espan kautta raitiotie jolla on esim 3 pysäkkiä yhden maanalaisen aeman sijaan. Mihin maanalaisen aseman sisäänkäynnitkin sijoitettaisiin? Sen sijaan ratikkapysäkkien sijoittaminen ei ole mikään ongelma pilaamatta Espan miljöötä.

Katutason raitiotie kykenee kevyesti 20.000 henkiön kuljettamiseen YHTEEN suuntaan tunnissa, joten 50.000 päivässä ei ole minkäänlainen ongelma. Eiköhän Mannerheimintielläkin homma suju varsin kevyesti tälläkin hetkellä.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Espan menestyksen kannalta paras vaihtoehto on poistaa Espalta autoliikenne ja johtaa Espan kautta raitiotie jolla on esim 3 pysäkkiä yhden maanalaisen aeman sijaan


Ei kai mikään estäisi autoliikenteenkin säilymisen Espalla, jos tehtäisiin niin kuin täälläkin on ehdotettu, eli aurinkoinen Pohjois-Espa raitiotielle ja varjoinen Etelä-Espa autoilijoille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei kai mikään estäisi autoliikenteenkin säilymisen Espalla, jos tehtäisiin niin kuin täälläkin on ehdotettu, eli aurinkoinen Pohjois-Espa raitiotielle ja varjoinen Etelä-Espa autoilijoille.


Mieluummin kokonaan autot pois, jotta eteläpuolikin saadaan liitettyä keskustaan. Onhan siellä eteläpuolella kuitenkin vielä paljon liikkeitä ja kahden korttelin päässä mm. Roobertin kävelykatu. Kaivakoot autoilijat metromyyrän kaverina ajotunnelia Erottajan parkkiluolaan, niin kadulla muut sitten voivat kävellä, kulkea pyörällä tai ratikalla. Ja jos joku vielä näinä aikoina hevoskärryillä haluaa tulla, niin sallitaan toki sekin, sillä nämäkin kuuluivat alkuperäisiin suunnitelmiin.

----------


## sebastin

Minusta kyllä valtion ja kunnan terveydenhuoltomenot moninkertaistuvat tällaisella mentaliteetilla, jossa yksi piskuinen espa lätkittäisiin jopa kolmella raitiovaunupysäkillä. Mitä tapahtui kävelemiselle ja kuntoilulle? Yksi maanalainen metroasema on kaikkein paras ratkaisu tähän niin lähi- kuin seutupoliittisestikin, puhumattakaan vähentyneistä kaloreista ja rasvaprosenteista ja siten terveemmistä terveydenhuoltobudjeteista. Kyllä ihmisten täytyy kävellä ja liikkua.

----------


## vristo

> Minusta kyllä valtion ja kunnan terveydenhuoltomenot moninkertaistuvat tällaisella mentaliteetilla, jossa yksi piskuinen espa lätkittäisiin jopa kolmella raitiovaunupysäkillä. Mitä tapahtui kävelemiselle ja kuntoilulle? Yksi maanalainen metroasema on kaikkein paras ratkaisu tähän niin lähi- kuin seutupoliittisestikin, puhumattakaan vähentyneistä kaloreista ja rasvaprosenteista ja siten terveemmistä terveydenhuoltobudjeteista. Kyllä ihmisten täytyy kävellä ja liikkua.


Hyvä, kun otit asian esille; vielä ei olekaan puhuttu metron positiivisesta terveysvaikutteista  :Wink: .

----------


## Albert

> Minusta kyllä valtion ja kunnan terveydenhuoltomenot moninkertaistuvat tällaisella mentaliteetilla,


Ei kai sentään Laajasalon raideyhteydellä ole tarkoitus pitää huolta Helsinkiläisten kunnosta. He he he...

----------


## ultrix

> Minusta kyllä valtion ja kunnan terveydenhuoltomenot moninkertaistuvat tällaisella mentaliteetilla, jossa yksi piskuinen espa lätkittäisiin jopa kolmella raitiovaunupysäkillä.


Etkö ole huolissasi katumaasturikansasta Espalla, jotka löhöävät kotiovelta parkkihalliin asti omassa ajoneuvossaan?

Ai niin, joutuvathan he kapuamaan maan alta katutasoon - useimmiten toki hissin konevoimalla (tai otisvoimalla).

----------


## teme

> Etkö ole huolissasi katumaasturikansasta Espalla, jotka löhöävät kotiovelta parkkihalliin asti omassa ajoneuvossaan?
> 
> Ai niin, joutuvathan he kapuamaan maan alta katutasoon - useimmiten toki hissin konevoimalla (tai otisvoimalla).


Tähän huutavaan epäkohtaan tuleekin puuttua pikimmiten, eihän se nyt kertakaikkiaan käy että pysäkki on lähempänä kuin parkkipaikka. Jos tekisi vaikka semmoisia jonotusaitoja ettei kunto laske?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei kai sentään Laajasalon raideyhteydellä ole tarkoitus pitää huolta Helsinkiläisten kunnosta. He he he...


Kyllä mielestäni 3 pysäkkiä Espan varrella on jo vähän liikaa, jos kerran tavoitteena tämän foorumin keskustelijoilla on toivomuksena tehostaa ja nopeuttaa Helsingin raitiotieliikennettä. Moni kiireinen ihminen välttää raitiovaunujen käyttöä juuri siksi että ovat keskustassa niin hitaita ja pysähtyvät turhan usein. Moni laajasalolainen saattaa olla matkalla läntiseen kantakaupunkiin, ja turhautuisi tiheiden pysähtelyjen johdosta.

Ymmärrän että Espa on ikkunashopailijoiden suosima näyttäytymispaikka, mutta jokin raja sentään. 2 pysäkkiä pitäisi riittää, toinen lähelle ruotsalaista teatteria ja toinen Kappelin kohdalle. Jos vaihtoehtona olisi metro, tai maanlainen pikaraitiotie, niin senkin aseman sisäänkäynnit olisi helppo laittaa noihin kohtiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Kyllä mielestäni 3 pysäkkiä Espan varrella on jo vähän liikaa, jos kerran tavoitteena tämän foorumin keskustelijoilla on toivomuksena tehostaa ja nopeuttaa Helsingin raitiotieliikennettä. Moni kiireinen ihminen välttää raitiovaunujen käyttöä juuri siksi että ovat keskustassa niin hitaita ja pysähtyvät turhan usein. Moni laajasalolainen saattaa olla matkalla läntiseen kantakaupunkiin, ja turhautuisi tiheiden pysähtelyjen johdosta.


Eivätköhän ne ole nuo liikennevalot, jotka aikaa vievät.
Haapaniemen ja Hakaniemen välillä ei ole yhtään pysäkkiä. Mutta hyvin usein vaunu pysähtyy näiden pysäkkien välillä kolme kertaa liikennevaloihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eivätköhän ne ole nuo liikennevalot, jotka aikaa vievät.
> Haapaniemen ja Hakaniemen välillä ei ole yhtään pysäkkiä. Mutta hyvin usein vaunu pysähtyy näiden pysäkkien välillä kolme kertaa liikennevaloihin.


Niinpä. Olen monet kerrat ajanut ratikalla läpi kaupungin hyvinkin joutuisasti (muualla kuin Helsingissä), vaikka pysäkkejä onkin paljon. Mutta eivät ne haittaa, kun ei pysähdytä turhaan ja pysäkkien välissä ajetaan eikä madella. 

Ja kannattaa muistaa, että kävellen (ja liukuportaissa) kuljetaan hyvinkin 5 kertaa hitaammin kuin mitä mikään vaunu kulkee. Metron tai muun maanalaisen kanssa vaunu kerkiää seuraavalle asemalle samassa ajassa kuin matkustaja pääsee maanpinnalle. Pintaliikenteessä pysäkkivälin aika on suunnilleen minuutin. Siinä ajassa kävelee 60-70 metriä - puolet metrolaiturin pituudesta!

Joukkoliikenteen palvelu on nopeata, kun palvelulla minimoidaan kävelymatkaa. Samalla joukkoliikenteen palvelu koetaan korkeatasoiseksi, kun joukkoliikenteellä voi kulkea eikä vain kävellä sen luokse.

Siksi yksi metroasema Espalla on huonoa palvelua, oli sillä sitten kuinka monta sisäänkäyntiä tahansa. Mutta 3 ratikkapysäkkiä on hyvää palvelua. Kuntoilijathan voivat vaikka juosta Laajasalosta Espalle jos haluavat - ratikkasillalla se on mahdollista, metrotunnelissa ei.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## ess

Välillä Makasiiniterminaali - Bulevardi raitiovaunu kulkee ihan joutuisasti myös Helsingissä vaikka pysäkkejä on todella paljon. Liikennevaloja sen sijaan ei ole ainoatakaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joukkoliikenteen palvelu on nopeata, kun palvelulla minimoidaan kävelymatkaa. Samalla joukkoliikenteen palvelu koetaan korkeatasoiseksi, kun joukkoliikenteellä voi kulkea eikä vain kävellä sen luokse.


Tuosta voi olla montaa mieltä. Ihannetapaus kaikkialla ei ole tiheä pysäkkiväli, koska se rankaisee pitkän matkan kulkijoita. Mitään ei ole niin turhauttavaa kuin istua joukkoliikennevälineesä joka pysähtelee milloin missäkin, kun itsellä on vielä pitkä matka edessä. Naurettavimpia suunnittelun kukkasia ovat sellaiset bussipysäkkien sijoitelut joissa bussi käänty kadunkulmassa ja sekä ennen että heti sen jälkeen on pysäkki. 

Espa ja Aleksi ovat siinä ja siinä tapauksia. Nythän Aleksin kautta kulkevat raitiolinjat palvelevat hyvin paikallisia tarpeita, ja sillä että se pysähtyy 3 kertaa, ei häiritse. Mutta jos avataan uusi linja Laajasaloon esim, niin sen pitää olla nopeampi. Parempi olisi jos Laajasalon linja kulkis vain Kaisaniemen-Kaivokadun kautta, ellei linjan päätepysäkki ole juuri keskustassa.

Jos Espalla on 2 pysäkkiä, toinen Kappelin ja toinen ruotsalaisen teatterin kohdalla, jää niiden väliin vain 200 metriä, ja sen pitäisi riittää. Jos on 3 pysäkkiä, jää niiden välille vain 100 metriä!

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Tuosta voi olla montaa mieltä. Ihannetapaus kaikkialla ei ole tiheä pysäkkiväli, koska se rankaisee pitkän matkan kulkijoita.


Mutta kuinka pitkän matkan? Pyörittellin vähän näitä lukuja:

Periaatteessa keskimääräinen kävelymatkan (k) pysäkille ja pysäkkivälin (p) suhde on seuraava k^2 = 1/8p^2.  Eli 200 metrin pysäkinvälille 70m, 400 140m, jne. 70m on myös näppärästi minuutissa kävelty matka, joten 200 metrin pysäkinvälillä tulee minuutti kävelyä, ja kun otetaan huomioon että tämä toistuu kummassakin päässä, niin saamme näppärän luvun minuutti sadan metrin pysäkinväliä kohti.

Oletetaan pyöreästi yhden pysähdyksen hidastavaksi vaikutukseksi 0,5min, sisältää siis jarrutuksen, pysäkillä olon ja kiihdytyksen. Tämän mallintaminen tasasakkona nopeudesta riippumatta on hieman epärealistista, toki suurempi nopeus tuottaa suuremman ajan, mutta ratikkanopeuksille vaikutus lienee pieni, suurin osa ajasta kuluu matkustajien poistumiseen ja nousuun, ja ennen kaikkea tältä pohjalta voi tarkastelle pysäkinväliä ottamatta huippunopeutta huomioon.

Eli siis jotta pysäkkivälin pidentäminen sadalla metrillä kannattaisi, niin keskimääräisestä matkasta pitäisi tippua kaksi pysähdystä. 

Keskimatkan (m) pituus voidaan täten laskea kaavalla jossa on pysäkinväli (p, kilomerteinä) ja kulkunopeus (v, km/h, eli se kuinka radalla voi ajaa keskimäärin):
Kävelymatkat + Pysähdyssakot + Matkan ajoaika kulkunopeudella, eli  
p*10min + (m/p -1)*0,5min  + m/v*60min

Läiskin Exceliin, sain seuraavia

Matka-aika kulkunopeudella				40	km/h		

Pysäkinväli / Keskimatka									
1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9	10
0,2	5,5	9,5	13,5	17,5	21,5	25,5	29,5	33,5	37,5	41,5
0,4	6,3	9,0	11,8	14,5	17,3	20,0	22,8	25,5	28,3	31,0
0,6	7,8	10,2	12,5	14,8	17,2	19,5	21,8	24,2	26,5	28,8
0,8	9,6	11,8	13,9	16,0	18,1	20,3	22,4	24,5	26,6	28,8
1	11,5	13,5	15,5	17,5	19,5	21,5	23,5	25,5	27,5	29,5

60 km/h
Pysäkinväli/eskimatka									
	1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9	10
0,2	5,0	8,5	12,0	15,5	19,0	22,5	26,0	29,5	33,0	36,5
0,4	5,8	8,0	10,3	12,5	14,8	17,0	19,3	21,5	23,8	26,0
0,6	7,3	9,2	11,0	12,8	14,7	16,5	18,3	20,2	22,0	23,8
0,8	9,1	10,8	12,4	14,0	15,6	17,3	18,9	20,5	22,1	23,8
1	11,0	12,5	14,0	15,5	17,0	18,5	20,0	21,5	23,0	24,5

80 km/h
Pysäkinväli/Kesimatka									
	1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9	10
0,2	4,8	8,0	11,3	14,5	17,8	21,0	24,3	27,5	30,8	34,0
0,4	5,5	7,5	9,5	11,5	13,5	15,5	17,5	19,5	21,5	23,5
0,6	7,1	8,7	10,3	11,8	13,4	15,0	16,6	18,2	19,8	21,3
0,8	8,9	10,3	11,6	13,0	14,4	15,8	17,1	18,5	19,9	21,3
1	10,8	12,0	13,3	14,5	15,8	17,0	18,3	19,5	20,8	22,0


Sikäli kun noista ei saa selvää, niin yhteenvetona 400 metrin pysäkkiväli on paras jos keskimatka on alle 4km, 600m taas 10km saakka nopeampi kuin suuremmat pysäkinvälit. Suomeksi, juuri tuota pitemmille pysäkinväleille ei ole ratikkaliikenteessä käyttöä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämän mallintaminen tasasakkona nopeudesta riippumatta on hieman epärealistista, toki suurempi nopeus tuottaa suuremman ajan, mutta ratikkanopeuksille vaikutus lienee pieni, suurin osa ajasta kuluu matkustajien poistumiseen ja nousuun, ja ennen kaikkea tältä pohjalta voi tarkastelle pysäkinväliä ottamatta huippunopeutta huomioon.


Mutta juuri huippunopeus pitäisi erittäin tärkeänä tekijänä ottaa huomioon. Matkustajien poistumiseen ja nousuun kuluva kokonaisaikahan ei muutu, vaikka pysäkkiväli muuttuisi! Sama määrä matkustajia nousee ja poistuu niin kahdelta pysäkiltä 400 m välein kuin neljältä pysäkiltä 200 m välein. Ainoastaan ylimääräiset jarrutukset ja kiihdytykset hidastavat matkaa. Vasta kun on laskettu samalla matkustajamäärällä, mikä pysäkkiväli on optimaalisin, voidaan arvioida, kuinka paljon se kohottaa palvelutasoa ja siten matkustajamääriä. Sitten voidaankin iteroida kaavaa hieman uudestaan.

Tämä tietysti pätee vain silloin, kun pysäkkiväli on "riittävän lyhyt". Pidemmillä väleillä tulisi ottaa huomioon myös joukkoliikenteen käytön osuus tietyn kävelymatkan päästä. Mutta ei voi olettaa, että pysäkkiaika automaattisesti olisi yhtä pitkä tiheillä ja harvoilla pysäkkiväleillä.

Todellisuudessa tietysti tulisi ottaa huomioon myös pysäkkien käyttäjämäärät. Paljon käytetyillä pysäkeillä kannattaa utilitaristinkin pysähtyä tiheämmin. Samasta syystähän keskustassa on metroasemiakin enemmän.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta juuri huippunopeus pitäisi erittäin tärkeänä tekijänä ottaa huomioon. Matkustajien poistumiseen ja nousuun kuluva kokonaisaikahan ei muutu, vaikka pysäkkiväli muuttuisi! Sama määrä matkustajia nousee ja poistuu niin kahdelta pysäkiltä 400 m välein kuin neljältä pysäkiltä 200 m välein. Ainoastaan ylimääräiset jarrutukset ja kiihdytykset hidastavat matkaa. Vasta kun on laskettu samalla matkustajamäärällä, mikä pysäkkiväli on optimaalisin, voidaan arvioida, kuinka paljon se kohottaa palvelutasoa ja siten matkustajamääriä. Sitten voidaankin iteroida kaavaa hieman uudestaan.


Saahan asiasta väännettyä aina nippelitiedettä. Matka-aikaan vaikuttavat jarrutuksien ja kiihdytysten lisäksi myös ovien avaamiseen ja sulkemiseen menevä aika. Jos ovet avautuvat ja sulkeutuvat paiskimalla kuten Moskovan metrossa, niin ei merkitystä, mutta jos kuin suomalaisissa busseissa, sillä alkaa jo olla. Lisäksi erilaiset mattimyöhäiset jotka tulevat juosten viime hetkellä, ja hyväsydämiset kuskit päästävät kyytiin, hidastavat matkantekoa, jos pysäkkejä on paljon. 

Optimitilanteeseen nopeuden ja palvelutason osalta päästäisiin varmaan niin että vaunut eivät pysähdy, vaan ajavat hidasta vauhtia ja kyytiin hypitään vauhdissa, kuten San Fransiscon kaapelivaunuissa ainakin ennen vanhaan. Mutta luulen ettei ole ihan direktiivien mukaista nykyään, eli on pakko pysähtyä, mutta missä?




> Todellisuudessa tietysti tulisi ottaa huomioon myös pysäkkien käyttäjämäärät. Paljon käytetyillä pysäkeillä kannattaa utilitaristinkin pysähtyä tiheämmin. Samasta syystähän keskustassa on metroasemiakin enemmän.


Tämän pitäisi olla tärkein kriteeri joka mitoittaa pysäkkien sijainnin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Matka-aikaan vaikuttavat jarrutuksien ja kiihdytysten lisäksi myös ovien avaamiseen ja sulkemiseen menevä aika.


Olin tuonkin jo viestiini kirjoittanut, mutta lyhyyden ja ytimekkyyden nimissä jätin ne pois ja sisällytin implisiittisesti jarrutuksiin ja kiihdytyksiin. Pointtini viestissäni kuitenkin oli, että lyhyemmällä pysäkkivälillä matkustajamäärät jakautuvat useammalle pysäkille, joten pysäkkiaika ei ole vakio.

----------


## teme

> Mutta juuri huippunopeus pitäisi erittäin tärkeänä tekijänä ottaa huomioon. Matkustajien poistumiseen ja nousuun kuluva kokonaisaikahan ei muutu, vaikka pysäkkiväli muuttuisi!.


Itseasiassa muuttuu, koska tiheämpi pysäkkiväli tarkoittaa vähemmän matkustajia per pysäkki...  Mutta kuitenkin, olet toki oikeassa, yksinkertaistamisen vuoksi jätin sen vaan huomiotta. 

Mutta lasketaan kiihtydyyden kanssa:

Kävelyaika eri pysäkinväleillä						
400	m			240	s	
600	m			360	s	
800	m			480	s	
1000	m			600	s	
Kiihtyvys / jarrutus				1	m/s2	
Pysähdyksen pituus				20	s	

Kulkunopeus				10	m/s	(36km/h)
Kiihdytysaika + jarrutusaika				10	s	v/a*0,5*2
Pysähdyksen kokonaisvaikutus				30		

Aika minuutteina (Pysäkinväli / Keskimatka metrejä)						
xxx 2000	4000	6000	8000	10000	15000
400	9,3	15,2	21,0	26,8	32,7	47,3
600	10,5	15,5	20,5	25,5	30,5	43,0
800	12,1	16,7	21,3	25,8	30,4	41,9
1000	13,8	18,2	22,5	26,8	31,2	42,0

Kulkunopeus				15	m/s	(54km/h)
Kiihdytysaika + jarrutusaika				15	s	v/a*0,5*2
Pysähdyksen kokonaisvaikutus				35		

Aika minuutteina (Pysäkinväli / Keskimatka metrejä)						
xxx 2000	4000	6000	8000	10000	15000
400	8,6	13,7	18,8	24,0	29,1	42,0
600	9,6	13,8	17,9	22,1	26,3	36,7
800	11,1	14,8	18,5	22,1	25,8	35,0
1000	12,8	16,2	19,6	23,0	26,4	34,8

Kulkunopeus				20	m/s	(72km/h)
Kiihdytysaika + jarrutusaika				20	s	v/a*0,5*2
Pysähdyksen kokonaisvaikutus				40		

Aika minuutteina (Pysäkinväli / Keskimatka metrejä)						
xxx 2000	4000	6000	8000	10000	15000
400	8,3	13,3	18,3	23,3	28,3	40,8
600	9,2	13,1	17,0	20,9	24,8	34,5
800	10,7	14,0	17,3	20,7	24,0	32,3
1000	12,3	15,3	18,3	21,3	24,3	31,8

Eli jopa 400 metrin pysäkinväli syö vain minuutin tai puoli aina kuuden kilometrin keskimatkaan saakkaa, ja yli 600 metrin pysäkinväleistä alkaa olla jotain hyötyä vasta yli kymmenen kilometrin matkoilla.

Järkevämpää kuin pysäkkivälien pidentäminen pitkillä matkoilla on tietenkin pysähtyä kahdessa päässä linjaa tiheästi. Oletetaan 15km pitkä linja. Ensimmäisellä 2,5 kilometrillä on pysäkit 500 metrin välein ja nopeus 10m/s, sitten ajetaan pysähtymättä 10km ja viimeiset 2,5km samoin kuin alkupää. Ensimmäiseen 2,5km kuluu 5*30s + 2500m/10m/s, eli 2,5 min +  4 min. Eli kummassakin hitaassa päässä yhteensä 13 min. Nopealla pätkällä taas kiihdytyksistä ja jarrutuksista tulee 20m/s/1/m/s^2 eli 20s ja matkajaosta 10000m/20m/s eli 500s, yhteensä 8,5 minuuttia.  Koko linjan ajoaika siis 13 + 8,5 = 21,5min.

Lisätäään tähän 500m pysäkkinvälin tuottamat kävelymatkat 5min, niin matka-aika päättäreiltä nousevalla ja poistuvalle onm 26,5min. Toisaalta 20m/s nopeudella ja kilometrin pysäkkivälillä kulkevalla junalla vastaava aika on 32min. Tämä on se syy miksi bussi Kivenlahdesta pesee niin metron kuin pikaratikankin, jos ne pysähtyvät joka pysäkillä.

Esikaupunkiratikoihin voisikin harkita semmoisia motarin omaisia pätkiä, miksei vaikka keskellä motaria. Esimerkiksi Hakunilaan voisi mennä ratikka niin että jatketaan Kustaa Vaasan kadun kiskoja Lahden moottoritien kaistojen välissä ja vaihdetaan katuverkkoon vasta Kehä III jälkeen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itseasiassa muuttuu, koska tiheämpi pysäkkiväli tarkoittaa vähemmän matkustajia per pysäkki...


Siis kokonaisaika (kaikkien pysäkkien yhteenlaskettu pysäkkiaika) ei muutu, mutta pysäkkikohtainen aika muuttuu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pysähdyksen pituus  20 s


Mihin perustuu olettamuksesi, että itse pysähdys ei kestä keskimäärin kuin 20 s? Jo ovien avaamiseen ja sulkemiseen menee yhteensä 5-10 s, joten pitää olla todella ripeäliikkeisiä matkustajia, ja heitä ei saa olla kuin pari per pysäkki, niin selvitään 20 sekunnissa. Vai onko ovien avaus ja sulkeminen jarrutuksissa ja kiihdytyksissä mukana? Onko kukaan mitanut kellolla kauanko seistään keskimäärin pysäkeillä eri liikennevälineissä ja eri vuorokaudenaikoihin?





> Lisätäään tähän 500m pysäkkinvälin tuottamat kävelymatkat 5min, niin matka-aika päättäreiltä nousevalla ja poistuvalle onm 26,5min. Toisaalta 20m/s nopeudella ja kilometrin pysäkkivälillä kulkevalla junalla vastaava aika on 32min. Tämä on se syy miksi bussi Kivenlahdesta pesee niin metron kuin pikaratikankin, jos ne pysähtyvät joka pysäkillä.
> 
> Esikaupunkiratikoihin voisikin harkita semmoisia motarin omaisia pätkiä, miksei vaikka keskellä motaria. Esimerkiksi Hakunilaan voisi mennä ratikka niin että jatketaan Kustaa Vaasan kadun kiskoja Lahden moottoritien kaistojen välissä ja vaihdetaan katuverkkoon vasta Kehä III jälkeen.


Tämä on se ikuisuusongelma, miksi joidenkin mielestä raideliikenne aina häviää bussille esikaupunkiolosuhteissa. Mutta täytyy muistaa että nykyisistä pikabusseista ei pääse ulos Lauttasaaressa ollenkaan, ja toisaalta niillä moottoritiepysäkeillä joissa bussit pysähtyy, jos se on "väärällä puolella" motaria, on kävelymatka tien yli kohteeseen jonne on menossa paljon pidempi kuin mitä se metrossa olisi. Raideliikennettä ei mielestäni pidä laittaa matkimaan bussia. Ne ihmiset jotka ovat ilmeisesti hyvin tyytyväisiä pikabussien nopeuteen ja palvelutasoon, ja joiden matkatarve on käytännössä vain bussin päätepysäkkien välinen matka,  pitää saada ymmätrtämään että heitä on "ylipalveltu", ja että järjestely syö resursseja kaupungin muulta bussiliikenteeltä ja palveltasolta, ja että muissa kulttuureissa pikabusseissa matkustamisesta peritään ylimääräinen maksu, joka ei ole peruslipun hintaan nähden mikään mitätön.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Mihin perustuu olettamuksesi, että itse pysähdys ei kestä keskimäärin kuin 20 s?


Lainasin Anteron (?) laskelmista, sivulla http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/julkaisu/9502.htm



> Matka-aikalaskelmissa raitiovaunun keskimääräisenä kiihtyvyys- ja hidastuvuusarvona käytetään 1,0 m/s2. Pysäkkiaikana on laskelmissa 20 sekuntia.





> Jo ovien avaamiseen ja sulkemiseen menee yhteensä 5-10 s,


Pitäisi varmaan mennä sekkarin kanssa katsomaan, mutta minusta viisikin sekunttia pekästään ovien avaamiseen ja sulkemiseen kuulostaa paljolta. Oviparista, ihan mutuna, kulkee vähintään kolme matkustajaa sekunissa. Eli ei tuo 20s yhteensä keskimäärin niin hullulta kuulosta, joillan pysäkeillä menee pitempään, toisilla kauemmin. Tänään kun nousin kolmoseen Hesarilla, ykksi muu nousi ja pois jäi pari muuta, niin ovien avaamisesta niiden sulkeutumiseen ei millään mennyt edes kymmentä sekunttia, Lasipalatsin pysäkillä voi taas varmaan mennä varmaan minuuttikin.

Muistan joskus kuulleeni, ja fiksummat korjatkoon, että lähijunalla yhden pysähdyksen vaikutus on 45s, ja tässä tapauksessa sekä nopeudet että matkustajamäärät ovat ratikkaa huomattavasti suurempia.


Mitä tulee bussien matkimiseen ja moottoritien maanväylien käyttöön, jos sen tekee huonosti niin se toki on huono idea. Jos raideparin pistäisi keskellä Lahdenväylää, niin ensimmäinen pysäkki olisi luontevasti siinä Jokerin sillan kohdalla, mieluiten niin että kiskot nousivat sillan tasolle. Toinen pysäkki taas niin että laskeuduttaisiin Suurmetsäntien tasolle kuilua Jakomäen kohdalla, jossa taas risteys kakkosjokerin kanssa. Helpointa olisi varmaan jatkaa tästä katuverkossa Jakomäen kautta Hakunilaan. Se onko tässä mitään järkeä riippuu siitä kuinka paljon aikaa säästyy, paljonko matkustajia on, jne. niin kuin yleensäkin. Mutta en minä nyt sitä sillä perusteella tyrmäisi että se on bussimaista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lainasin Anteron (?) laskelmista, sivulla http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/julkaisu/9502.htm


Otsikon mukaan olisi Espoon kaupungin teettämä pikaraitiotieluonnos 1990-luvun alkupuolelta. Sinänsä mielenkiintoisa. 




> Pitäisi varmaan mennä sekkarin kanssa katsomaan, mutta minusta viisikin sekunttia pekästään ovien avaamiseen ja sulkemiseen kuulostaa paljolta. Oviparista, ihan mutuna, kulkee vähintään kolme matkustajaa sekunissa. Eli ei tuo 20s yhteensä keskimäärin niin hullulta kuulosta, joillan pysäkeillä menee pitempään, toisilla kauemmin. Tänään kun nousin kolmoseen Hesarilla, ykksi muu nousi ja pois jäi pari muuta, niin ovien avaamisesta niiden sulkeutumiseen ei millään mennyt edes kymmentä sekunttia, Lasipalatsin pysäkillä voi taas varmaan mennä varmaan minuuttikin.


Riippuu varmaan vaunu- tai bussityypistä kauanko menee ovien avaamiseen ja sulkemiseen, mutta uudella matalalattiakalustolla menee useita sekuntteja siitä kun kulkuneuvo on ensin pysähtynyt, siihen asti kun ovet ovat auki. Se on vissiin jokin turvallisuuden vuoksi automatiikkaan ohjelmoitu tarkistus joka valvoo että kulkuneuvo on kokonaan pysähtynyt ennenkuin  ovi avautuu. Vanhassa kalustossa ei sellaista "idioottivarmaa" automatiikkaa taida olla, ja ovet paukkuvat nopeammin auki ja kiinni. Jos ajatellaan tulevaisuutta, niin oviautomatiikka tullee kaikissa kulkuneuvomuodoissa vain hidastumaan, ellei jotain ihmeitä tapahdu.




> Muistan joskus kuulleeni, ja fiksummat korjatkoon, että lähijunalla yhden pysähdyksen vaikutus on 45s, ja tässä tapauksessa sekä nopeudet että matkustajamäärät ovat ratikkaa huomattavasti suurempia.


Näin on, ja junissa on jyrkät portaat joita pitää nousta, ja konduktöörin pitää varmistua että kaikki ovat sisällä, ja antaa  lähtöluvan jne, joten se vie aikaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Teme on aivan oikeassa laskelmissaan. Myös lähtöarvot ovat oikeat. 20 sek. on jopa pitkä pysäkkiaika. Vaunuissa on useita ovia, ja käytännössä ne eivät edes ole täydessä käytössä.

Metron pysäkkiajat ovat Hesassa 15-35 sek., ratikoilla 12 sekunnista lähtien ja busseilla 10 sekunnista lähtien. Bussien pysäkkiajat venyvät pisimmiksi, koska kulku sisään on vain yhdestä ovesta ja yksi matkustaja vie keskimäärin 2 sek., mikäli ei ala ostaa lippuja. Ratikalla maksimaaliset pysäkkiajat syntyvät usein siitä, että odotetaan liikennevaloja. Tehollisesti tarvitaan hyvin harvoin yli 20 sek. pysäkkiaikaa suurillakaan pysäkkikuormilla, koska kaikista ovista kuljetaan ulos ja sisään.

Temen esittämä asia on graafisessa muodossa nettisivullani www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/aika.htm
Olen käsitellyt asiaa myös kirjassani Mennäänkö metrolla. Oleellinen asia on juuri se, mitä Teme sanoo: Hyvin palveleva tiheä pysäkkiväli ei ole haitta vaan etu. Sen voi osoittaa sekä teoreettisesti että näkee käytännössä esim. pitkän pysäkkivälin metron + liityntäliikenteen vaikutuksessa joukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Se vaikutus siis on ei mitään, kuten tilastoista on nähty. Ja kuten ennusteet osoittavat Espoon metrollekin.

Ei siis ole hyötyä ryhtyä pidentämään kävelymatkoja pitkilläkään matkoilla, koska kävelyajat pitenevät enemmän kuin matka-aika vaunussa lyhenee. Lisäksi saavutetaan nopeasti niin pitkä kävelyaika ja -matka, että aletaan menettää matkustajia.

Kun olin koululainen, Helsingin bussiliikenteessäkin oli pikalinjoja. Eli bussivuoroja, joilla ei ollut poistumismahdollisuutta ennen kohdelähiötä. Pitkien matkojen nopeuttaminen tällä tavoin on helppoa bussiliikenteessä, mutta ei raiteilla, koska raiteilla ei voi ohittaa. Moottoritie on tässä bussiliikenteelle etu, mutta joukkoliikenteen kokonaisuuden kannalta sekään ei ole kovin hyvä etu. Kokonaispalvelutaso ei yllä kovin suureen joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuuteen, vaan hitaampi mutta muuten oikein toteutettu vaihdoton raideliikenne houkuttelee matkustajia paremmin.

Antero

----------


## teme

Kiitoksia Anterolle graafista, ajettelin jo piirtää itse saman. Tämä on tosiaankiin pelkkää matematiikkaa, ja vielä aika yksinkertaista sellaista.

Ymmärrän kyllä Rainerinkin näkemyksen, sitä kautta että havaintopsykologisesti pysähdykset ovat ongelmallisia. Eräs työkaveri joka tulee Lahden moottoritien suunnasta Helsinkiin autolla kertoi ruuhka-aikaan ajavansa pikkuteitä Oulunkylän ja muiden läpi, ei siksi että se säästäisi aikaa vaan siksi että matka tuntuu sujuvan nopeammin ja mukavammin kun ei koko ajan tarvitse pysähdellä. Sama varmaan pätee ainakin joillekin matkustajille joukkoliikenteessäkin. Pitäisiköhän tämä ottaa mallintamisessa huomioon jonkinlaisena aikasakkona  samoin kuin vaihtojen tuoma riesa mallinnetaan aikasakkona?




> Metron pysäkkiajat ovat Hesassa 15-35 sek., ratikoilla 12 sekunnista lähtien ja busseilla 10 sekunnista lähtien.


Hoksasin eilen I-junassa Pasilan kohdalla, että kännykässähän on sekunttikello ja kun ei muutakaan tekemistä ollut niin mittasin aikoja siitä kun juna pysähtyy siihen kun se lähtee liikkeelle. Nopein oli Käpylä 28s, hitain taas Malmi 38s. Malmia lukuunottamata nuo olivat niin lähellä 30s, että rupesin jo epäilemään että se on joku minimiaika jota nopeammin ei toimita, koska Oulunkylässä ja Puistolassa oli omituiset viivet vaikka ovet olivat jo kiinni.




> Kun olin koululainen, Helsingin bussiliikenteessäkin oli pikalinjoja. Eli bussivuoroja, joilla ei ollut poistumismahdollisuutta ennen kohdelähiötä. Pitkien matkojen nopeuttaminen tällä tavoin on helppoa bussiliikenteessä, mutta ei raiteilla, koska raiteilla ei voi ohittaa. Moottoritie on tässä bussiliikenteelle etu, mutta joukkoliikenteen kokonaisuuden kannalta sekään ei ole kovin hyvä etu. Kokonaispalvelutaso ei yllä kovin suureen joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuuteen, vaan hitaampi mutta muuten oikein toteutettu vaihdoton raideliikenne houkuttelee matkustajia paremmin.


Toisaalta ei noi ratikkaraiteet niin kauheasti maksa. En edelleenkään sano että se on välttämättä hyvä idea, mutta jos vaikka Lahden motarin suunnan busseja lähdettäisiin ihan tosissaan korvaamaan ratikoilla, niin voisi ajatellella että tuonne suuntaan kulkisi hitaat ja nopeat kiskot.

Hitaalla raiteella on pieni pysäkkiväli, nopealla pitempi tai ei pysäkkejä juuri lainkaan. Hitaan raiteen ei tarvitse myöskään olla ihan yhtä hyvin eristetty muusta liikenteestä. Jotenkin niin kuin liitteessä, vinot viivat hitaita ja suorat nopeita.

Idea on siis että ratikat vaihtavat tarpeen mukaan hitaalta reitiltä nopealla. voitaisiin toteuttaa esim. hyvinkin nopea pikalinja Hakunilasta, tarvittaessa vaihdot hitaampaa reittiä kulkevaan olisivat yhteisillä pysäkeillä. Miinuspuolella on että tarvitaan enemmän kiskoja ja vuorovälit ovat suurempia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hoksasin eilen I-junassa Pasilan kohdalla, että kännykässähän on sekunttikello ja kun ei muutakaan tekemistä ollut niin mittasin aikoja siitä kun juna pysähtyy siihen kun se lähtee liikkeelle. Nopein oli Käpylä 28s, hitain taas Malmi 38s. Malmia lukuunottamata nuo olivat niin lähellä 30s, että rupesin jo epäilemään että se on joku minimiaika jota nopeammin ei toimita, koska Oulunkylässä ja Puistolassa oli omituiset viivet vaikka ovet olivat jo kiinni.


Tämä johtuu siitä, että lähijunilla on aikataulunmukainen lähtöaika joka asemalla. Ja se on aina säädetty vasta seuraavalle tasaminuutille, joten yleensä turhaa odotusta tulee jonkin verran. Tästä on oma ketjunsakin täällä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tämä johtuu siitä, että lähijunilla on aikataulunmukainen lähtöaika joka asemalla.


Tuo on tietenkin osa totuutta. Toinen osa on se, että on olemassa useita asemavälejä, joissa annettu aika ei tosiasiassa riitä. Menetetty aika kurotaan umpeen seuraavalla löysällä välillä. Esim. Vantaankosken radalla on liki kaikilla väleillä ajoaika 2 min, vaikka asemien väliset matkat vaihtelevat alle kilometristä reiluun puoleentoista. Huopalahden ja Ilmalan väli (on jo Rantarataa mutta koskee M-juniakin) on peräti 1,9 km ja siinä 2 min 0 sek ei riitä ruuhka-aikana oikein millään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisaalta ei noi ratikkaraiteet niin kauheasti maksa. En edelleenkään sano että se on välttämättä hyvä idea, mutta jos vaikka Lahden motarin suunnan busseja lähdettäisiin ihan tosissaan korvaamaan ratikoilla, niin voisi ajatellella että tuonne suuntaan kulkisi hitaat ja nopeat kiskot.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Ratikkaverkolla voi tarjota vaihtoehtoisia yhteyksiä. Nopealla tai hitaalla radalla ei juurikaan ole kustannuseroa. Ja laajassa verkossa syntyy jopa luonnostaan ratoja, joilla on tiheästi pysäkkejä kun toisaalla on harvemmin.

Hesan ratikkaverkossakin on useita tilanteista, joissa jonkin välin voi ajaa hidasta tai nopeaa reittiä. Esim. Oopperan ja Kaivokadun väli: Nopea reitti Mannerheimintietä, hidas Töölön kautta Runegerginkatua.

TramWestissä meillä on myös tällainen hidas ja nopea rinnakkaisrata. Westendin ja Haukilahden kautta on hidas reitti, Tapiolan kautta nopea. Samoin Lauttasaaren kautta on hidas reitti, Länsiväylän rinnalla ohi Lauttasaaren on nopea.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Laajasaloon aloitetaan Kruunuvuorenrannan ensimmäisten asukkaiden muuttaessa lauttaliikenne Kauppatorilta. Raitioyhteyttä saadaan odottaa. Jos lauttayhteys koetaan toimivaksi raitiovaunuyhteys saattaa lykkääntyä. Lautalla periaatteessa voitaisiin hoitaa Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Laajasalon keskustayhteyksiä siihen asti, kunnes toista metrolinjaa jatketaan.

----------


## 339-DF

:Laughing:  Kerros tälle joku lähde? Jos sellaista ei hyvin pian ilmaannu niin mä tulkitsen tämän viestin pelkäksi trollaukseksi.

----------


## sebastin

En trollaa missään enkä täällä. Lähdettä ei ole nyt laittaa, mutta usealla taholla on todettu, että lauttaliikenteellä aloitetaan keskustayhteys Kruunuvuorenrannasta, kunnes kiskot kummallakin puolella ja silta ovat valmiina. Kruunuvuorenrannan ensimmäisiä asukkaita ei ole odottamassa valmis ratikkasilta aamun ensimmäisine lähtöineen, vaan lautta. Ja jos lauttayhteys koetaan toimivaksi, saattaa raitioyhteys lykkääntyä. Se kulkeeko lautta juuri Kauppatorin laituriin vai Katajanokalle on vielä hienosäätökysymys.

Laajasalon asukasyhdistys on toivonut lauttaa mikä kuljettaa myös ratikan, mutta tarkoitus lautalla siis on paikata siltayhteyttä kunnes valmistuu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En trollaa missään enkä täällä.


Pitihän sinut un-PLONKata, kun muuten jäisin paitsi tästä suuresta viihteestä.




> Lähdettä ei ole nyt laittaa, mutta usealla taholla on todettu, että lauttaliikenteellä aloitetaan keskustayhteys Kruunuvuorenrannasta, kunnes kiskot kummallakin puolella ja silta ovat valmiina.


Näin en ole missään kuullut mainittavan, vaan useammallakin taholla on todettu, että liikenne alkaa liityntänä Herttoniemeen. Lautta kyllä tullee liikennöimään raitiotieyhteyden valmistumisen jälkeenkin kesäisin.




> jos lauttayhteys koetaan toimivaksi, saattaa raitioyhteys lykkääntyä.


Lauttayhteydestä on jo tällä hetkellä ihan riittävästi kokemusta Suomenlinnasta: se on törkeän kallista. Ja hidasta. Siitä ei pääse yli eikä ympäri, että lautta Kruunuvuoreen on 15 minuuttia hitaampi ovelta ovelle kuin raitiovaunu. Siksi edes matkustajia paljon houkutteleva lauttayhteys ei perustele eikä tule perustelemaan raitioyhteyden viivästyttämistä. Raitioyhteys on tulevaisuudessakin lauttaa merkittävästi nopeampi ja halvempi. Raitioyhteyden rakentamisesta käytännössä tehdään päätökset jo ennen Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamista, ja lauttayhteyttä ei aloiteta ennen kuin ensimmäiset talot ovat Kruunuvuorenrantaan nousseet, jos silloinkaan aivan heti.

----------


## sebastin

Aivan. Raitioliikenne Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja Laajasaloon ei ala tuskin viiteen vuoteen ensimmäisten asukkaiden muutettua. On totta, että busseilla hoidetaan liikenne Herttoniemeen, mutta myös lautalla keskustaan. Lautta on kilpailukelpoinen yhteys bussi+metroon verrattuna. Lauttaa voidaan liikennöidä myös pidemmän aikaa. Metroliikennöinti Laajasaloon ja eteenpäin ei ole poissuljettu tulevaisuudennäkymä. Lauttayhteyksiä voidaan ylläpitää siihen saakka, kunnes varuskunta siirretään mantereelle. Puolustuksellisia perusteita varuskunnan pitämiseen Santahaminassa ei ole. Puolustusvoimille jää edelleen lukuisat saaret Helsingin edustalla joissa ylläpidetään puolustusteknisiä ratkaisuja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Metroliikennöinti Laajasaloon ja eteenpäin ei ole poissuljettu tulevaisuudennäkymä.


Kyllä se vähän alkaa olla.




> Lauttayhteyksiä voidaan ylläpitää siihen saakka, kunnes varuskunta siirretään mantereelle. Puolustuksellisia perusteita varuskunnan pitämiseen Santahaminassa ei ole. Puolustusvoimille jää edelleen lukuisat saaret Helsingin edustalla joissa ylläpidetään puolustusteknisiä ratkaisuja.


Olikos sinulla lähdettä tähän? Löytyykö kenties puolustusvoimien selonteosta? Olen ollut koko ajan siinä uskossa, että saarta ei aioita luovuttaa nykyisestä käytöstään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aivan. Raitioliikenne Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja Laajasaloon ei ala tuskin viiteen vuoteen ensimmäisten asukkaiden muutettua. On totta, että busseilla hoidetaan liikenne Herttoniemeen, mutta myös lautalla keskustaan. Lautta on kilpailukelpoinen yhteys bussi+metroon verrattuna. Lauttaa voidaan liikennöidä myös pidemmän aikaa. Metroliikennöinti Laajasaloon ja eteenpäin ei ole poissuljettu tulevaisuudennäkymä.


Tämä sisältää taas pelkkää roskaa alusta loppuun. Ole ystävällinen ja
- joko sano että nämä ovat omia mielipiteitäsi eivätkä mitään "totuuksia"
- tai kerro lähde mistä nämä ovat peräisin.

Joku epämääräinen "usealta taholta" ei sitten riitä. Usea taho voi olla vaikka kalakaveri, että silleen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pitihän sinut un-PLONKata, kun muuten jäisin paitsi tästä suuresta viihteestä.


Veit sanat suusta.  :Smile: 




> Lautta kyllä tullee liikennöimään raitiotieyhteyden valmistumisen jälkeenkin kesäisin.


Epäilisin tätäkin vähän. Vaikea kuvitella, että YTV ainakaan tällaisen touhun maksajaksi ryhtyisi. Tai mikä HKL-YTV:n seuraaja sitten onkaan nimeltään. Enemmän liikuntaviraston juttuja, ja siellä ei kyllä tällaisia rahoja ole. Luulenpa, että tämä edellyttäisi valtuuston erikseen tekemää päätöstä, että on pakko liikennöidä lauttaa. Silloin valtuusto myös osoittaisi rahat jostain erillisbudjetista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Epäilisin tätäkin vähän. Vaikea kuvitella, että YTV ainakaan tällaisen touhun maksajaksi ryhtyisi.


Voi hyvinkin olla totta. Tosin Korkeasaareen voisi edelleenkin paljon mukavampi olla ajaa lautalla kuin ratikalla kesäisin, ja silloin voisi ehkä olla kannattavaa jatkaa samalla lautalla Kruunuvuorenrantaan asti. Mutta on tietysti mahdollista, että liikenne järjestetään kokonaan yksityisellä riskillä. Pointtini kuitenkin oli, että lauttaliikennettä ei missään suunnitelmissa esiinny ainakaan ympärivuotisesti. (Vai muistanko väärin?) Suunnitelmissa kai on ollut lähinnä kertoa lauttaliikenteen romantisoijille, että voidaan sitä halutessa järjestää ratikan kanssakin, jos sille niin paljon kysyntää on.

Mikä tällä hetkellä muuten on lautan ja bussin välinen markkinaosuus Korkeasaareen? Onko 11:n reittimuutoksesta tänä kesänä ehtinyt tulla mitään merkittävää tietoa? Epäilen toki itsekin, että vasta ensi kesän lomabuumista saadaan merkityksellistä tietoa. En tunne linjastohistoriaa; onko milloin viimeksi liikennöity busseja keskustasta suoraan Korkeasaareen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aivan. Raitioliikenne Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja Laajasaloon ei ala tuskin viiteen vuoteen ensimmäisten asukkaiden muutettua. On totta, että busseilla hoidetaan liikenne Herttoniemeen, mutta myös lautalla keskustaan. Lautta on kilpailukelpoinen yhteys bussi+metroon verrattuna...


Luepas sekä Kaupunkisuunnittelu- että joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistat 17.6.2008! Ja esityslistan liitteenä oleva selvitys Laajasalon joukkoliikennevaihtoehdoista. Löydät nämä kaupungin www-sivuilta.

Laajasaloon rakennetaan raitiotie Korkeasaaren kautta. Se tehdään niin nopeasti kuin mahdollista. Kaupungilla on siihen erittäin suuri oma taloudellinen intressi, koska ratikkayhteys merkitsee noin 100 miljoonan euron arvonnousua kaupungin tonttimaalle. Tällainen arvonnousu ei toteudu, jos rakentajat ja asuntojen ja liiketilojen ostajat / vuokraajat eivät ole täysin varmoja siitä, että Kruunuvuorenranta on todellakin 15 minuutin päässä Helsingin keskustasta. Se varmuus tulee vain siitä, että hanke etenee ja on vähintään rakenteilla silloin, kun ensimmäiset talot valmistuvat. Höpinät lautasta joka ehkä joskus voitaisiin korvata ratikalla eivät myy.

Metroa ei Laajasaloon tule kuviteltavissa olevassa tulevaisuudessa. Ei sitä tosin mitenkään yritetä estääkään. Ratikan suunnittelu lähtee siitä, että metron mahdollisuus on olemassa. Niin pitääkin toimia toisin kuin muutamissa paikoin, missä on pyritty estämään ratikan tekeminen edes tulevaisuudessa.

Metro ei ole kiinni Santahaminasta, sillä vaikka se vapautuisi rakentamiselle, Santahaminakin on paremmin hoidettavissa ratikalla kuin metrolla. Rakennettu Santahamina tarvitsee pintaliikenteen joka tapauksessa. Siihen tarkoitukseen soveltuu ratikka oikein hyvin, ja sitä on turha katkaista metroasemalle, kun se voidaan viedä halvemmalla keskustaan asti.

Olen näissä asioissa täsmälleen samaa mieltä tehtyjen selvitysten kanssa, joten en esitä tässä ainoastaan omia mielipiteitäni, vaan sitä mitä tässä kaupungissa on tästä asiasta päätetty ja miten aiotaan edetä. Ihan vaan tiedoksesi, Sebastin, jos asiakirjojen lukeminen ei silmiäsi avaa.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Pakko todeta tähän väliin, että kun raitioliikenne nostaa jonkin alueen arvoa, se on hyvä, mutta kun Aviapoliksessa tai Kivistössä tapahtuu sama, se onkin huono asia. Tässä Laajasalon tapauksessa ei tietenkään enää tule tekstiä "auktoriteeteistä" ja uskosta niihin, luonnollisesti kaikki selvityksetkin ovat nyt täysin uskottavia...  :Smile: 
(kehäradassahan kaikki on propagandaa ja takana on salaliitto...)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pakko todeta tähän väliin, että kun raitioliikenne nostaa jonkin alueen arvoa, se on hyvä, mutta kun Aviapoliksessa tai Kivistössä tapahtuu sama, se onkin huono asia.


???

Ei voi olla totta!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pakko todeta tähän väliin, että kun raitioliikenne nostaa jonkin alueen arvoa, se on hyvä, mutta kun Aviapoliksessa tai Kivistössä tapahtuu sama, se onkin huono asia.


Nyt tulkitset taas muiden sanomisia omin päin itsellesi mieluisiksi. Vaikuttaa suorastaan trollaukselta, koska tekstistäsi paistaa läpi tarpeesi provosoida. Kukaan ei ole väittänyt, etteikö maan arvon nousua tapahtuisi Aviapoliksessa aivan samoin kuin Laajasalossakin, eikä kukaan varsinkaan ole väittänyt sitä huonoksi asiaksi.

Kysymys on siitä, kuinka paljon ja millaisin kustannuksin. Koska joukkoliikenteen käyttö ulottuu vain 600 metriä aseman ympärille, on selvää, että lentoasemalla ja Aviapoliksessa maan arvo nousee kokonaisuutena vähemmän kuin Laajasalossa, vaikka raitiotielle laskettaisiinkin vain 400 metrin vaikutussäde. Maan arvon nousu on melko hyvin verrannollinen matka-aikaan keskustaan, ja asemasta kauempana sitä ei tapahdu. Esimerkiksi metron liityntäalueella metro ei ole nostanut maan arvoa, vaikka asemien ympärillä luonnollisesti onkin. Ja kuitenkin Kehäradan kustannus on viisinkertainen Laajasalon raitiotiehen verrattuna. Tällöin jo lähtökohtaisesti tulos on paljon kehnompi.

Laajasalossa vaikutus vain on vielä aivan ilmeinen, koska suora ratikkayhteys puolittaa matka-ajan. Tällaista ei voine tapahtua missään muualla enää uudestaan. Sama asia tapahtuisi toki metrollakin, mutta moninkertaisin kustannuksin ja asemista kauempana paljon vähemmän.

----------


## Kolli

Mutta entäs jos en usko auktoriteetteja? Entäs jos tämä onkin vaan katuratikkalobbareiden trollausta? Auktoriteettejähän ei saa uskoa...eikös se mennyt niin? :Laughing: 

Kannatan toki ratikkaa Laajasaloon, uskon tässäkin asiassa auktoriteettejä.

p.s Kehäradan tarkoitus ei ole nostaa Ilmailulaitoksen maan arvoa, vaan parantaa yhteyttä kentälle ja tukea muita Valtioneuvoston, Eduskunnan ja pk-seudun yhteisiä tavoitteita. Kuinkas paljon matka-aika junalla lyhenikään Tikkurilasta? Oliko peräti niin, että bussi v61 menee 25min ja juna 8min? Eli n.66%..?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Auktoriteettejähän ei saa uskoa...eikös se mennyt niin?


Ei kannata luottaa siihen, että virkamies on erehtymätön, mutta se ei tarkoita, etteikö virkamies osaisi joskus laskea oikein. Jos kritisoi jotain suunnitelmaa siitä, että se on laskettu väärin periaattein, totta kai toinen suunnitelma, joka on laskettu sitten korjatuin periaattein, on oikein. Riippumatta laskijan auktoriteettitasosta.

Nämä asiat eivät ole sellaista rakettitiedettä, etteikö niihin voisi perehtyä itsekin. Laskutaitoa ei takaa se, että työnantaja on HKL. Ei välttämättä sekään, jos on yliopistotutkinto liikennesuunnittelussa, jos voidaan vaikka yliopistotason tieteellisen tutkimukseen vedoten osoittaa, että suunnitteluperiaatteet ovat vääriä. Tämä foorumikin on hyvä juuri siihen, että keskustellaan kriittisesti siitä, mitä suunnitellaan ja miten. Puolin ja toisin. Mutta siihen kuuluu, että vaihtoehtoisiakin laskelmia käsitellään järkevin asia-argumentein. Niitä ei voi kumota vain sillä, että uskoo auktoriteettien olevan oikeassa ja auktoriteettiä kritisoivien väärässä. Kriittinen keskustelu kuuluu niin akateemiseen huippututkimukseen kuin virkamiesten liikennesuunnitteluun. Kritiikin puute johtaa pitkällä aikavälillä väistämättä vanhentuneiden periaatteiden käyttämiseen. Tällä hetkellä yhteiskunnallisesta liikennesuunnittelusta tiedetään huomattavasti enemmän kuin vielä vaikkapa 1960-luvulla.

Tässä keskustelussa ja muissa ketjuissa yritämme käydä läpi juuri niitä tekijöitä, joiden vuoksi näiden auktoriteettien suunnitelmiin kannattaa suhtautua kriittisesti. Silloin auktoriteettiuskoon vetoaminen on vain päänsä pistämistä pensaaseen. Jos myönnät, ettei sinulla ole asiantuntemusta osoittaa näiden auktoriteettien laskelmia vääriksi, ei se tarkoita etteikö jollain muulla täällä olisi siihen kyky ja oikeus.




> Oliko peräti niin, että bussi v61 menee 25min ja juna 8min? Eli n.66%..?


Kehärata ei keskimääräisiä matka-aikoja sen vaikutusalueelle vähennä 66 %. Jos puhutaan vain lentoasemasta, bussi 615:n markkinaosuus on moninkertainen ja vaikutus siihen on ehkä 15 % luokkaa. Kaikki joukkoliikennehankkeet, jossa jokin väline korvataan toiselle, aina nopeuttavat joidenkin matkoja ja hidastavat toisten. Laajasalon raitiotiestä ainutlaatuisen tekee juuri se, että se on täysin uusi yhteys, jonka positiivinen vaikutus on erittäin merkittävä. Se hidastaa joitakin matkoja ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa, että liityntäliikennettä Herttoniemeen vähennetään kysynnän puutteessa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kehäradan tarkoitus ei ole nostaa Ilmailulaitoksen maan arvoa, vaan parantaa yhteyttä kentälle ja tukea muita Valtioneuvoston, Eduskunnan ja pk-seudun yhteisiä tavoitteita.


Maan arvon nousu on hyvä indikaattori siitä, kuinka paljon yhteyden paranevat. Siksi vähäinen maan arvon nousu kielii hankkeesta, jolla ei ole tarpeeksi hyötyjä.

Kehäradalla maan arvon noususta on Vantaalle hyötyä Aviapoliksen ja Kivistön osalta, kun se voi periä osan maan arvon noususta takaisin rakennusoikeuden myynnillä. Tällöin yhteiskunta verottaa osan yksityisten saamasta hyödystä kustannuksiinsa. Tällöin kustannukset myös kohdistuvat oikein, koska vaihtoehtona sille, että hyötyjä maksaa, on että kaikki maksavat.

Mutta koska aseman ympärillä oleva 500-600 m ympyrä on pinta-alaltaan kovin vaatimaton ja matka-aikojen nopeutuminen sekin vaatimatonta muualle kuin Tikkurilaan, ei yhteiskunta saa rahojaan takaisin, koska maan arvo ei nouse riittävästi. Laajasalossa taas matka-aikahyödyt ovat huomattavasti suurempia ja kaiken lisäksi murto-osalla kustannuksista.

----------


## Kolli

Kiitos luennosta. Minä poika,joka en ole tiedemies, vertailin vain sitä lentoaseman ja Tikkurilan välistä matka-aikaa. Kun 25 on mielestäni suurempi luku kuin 8! Ja bussi 615 käsittääkseni vähentää rajusti liikennettään, kun kehärata valmistuu, mutta kait se sitten on ylivoimainen 615...
_Mutta voi ei, taas erehdyin!_

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta entäs jos en usko auktoriteetteja? Entäs jos tämä onkin vaan katuratikkalobbareiden trollausta? Auktoriteettejähän ei saa uskoa...eikös se mennyt niin?


Tulepa nyt ihan oikeasti vaikka tänne Tukholmaan katsomaan Tvärbanania. Mäkiä lyötyy, paljon korkeita siltoja ja pari tunneliakin. Huomattavasti vaikeampi maasto kuin missään pääkaupunkiseudulla. Ja hinta? Vain noin 300 miljoonaa euroa, siitä huolimatta, vaikka infrastruktuuri on ehkä liiankin raskasta. Turha ruveta ketään syyttämään trollamisesta, jos et itse viitsi ottaa asioista tuon enempää selvää, tai jos ilman mitään perusteluita jaksat täällä väännellä toisten kirjoituksia.

----------


## Kolli

Enpä ole ketään syyttänyt trollaamisesta. Kysyin, että jospa se on trollaamista. Lukutaito hoi!

Kiitos kutsusta, mutta ajoin jo viime kerralla, kun olin stokiksessa. Tunnelbanasta pidin enemmän.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> vertailin vain sitä lentoaseman ja Tikkurilan välistä matka-aikaa.


Siirsin vastaukseni lentoasemayhteyksiä käsittelevään ketjuun.

----------


## sebastin

Toivon tietenkin itse, että raitioyhteys Kruunuvuoreen ja Laajasaloon käynnistyy suht pian alueen öljysataman asutuskuntoon saamisen jälkeen. Jos jostain syystä viivästyksiä tulisi, on erinomaista, että lautalla voidaan hoitaa keskustayhteyttä melko pienellä vaivalla. Keskustan ja lähialuiden raitioteitä tulee tietenkin kehittää voimakkaasti, ja olen iloinen, että tämä on ollut suunta viime aikoina. 

Tulevaisuuden Santahaminaan voidaan rakentaa edullista pintarataa metrolle. Tähän tulisi ainakin varautua Kruunuvuoren ja Laajasalon kaavoituksessa. Ettei, jos niin käy, ole sitten pakko mennä maan alle.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Jaaha, odotellaan pitkään ja hartaasti metroa ja opetetaan sillä aikaa asukkaat autoilijoiksi, voi ei...  :Frown: 

http://194.252.88.3/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=Content52163




> *Kruunuvuoreen halutaan metro*
> 28.08.2008
> 
> Metro on vahvoilla Helsingin Kruunuvuorenrannan liikenneratkaisujen perustaksi. 
> 
> Yleisten töiden lautakunta haluaa näillä näkymin alueelle jollain aikavälillä metroaseman. 
> 
> Koska metroa jouduttaneen odottamaan pitkään, pitää rakennusviraston mukaan alueella huolehtia riittävistä pysäköintimahdollisuuksista ja liityntäliikenteestä Herttoniemen metrolle.
> 
> ...

----------


## teme

> Jaaha, odotellaan pitkään ja hartaasti metroa ja opetetaan sillä aikaa asukkaat autoilijoiksi, voi ei...


Juu ja seuraavaksi Liikuntalautakunta ehdottaa trampoliinia vaihtoyhteydeksi Kalasataman metroasemalla ja Kulttuurilautakunta kelluvaa keskustakirjastoa seilaamaan Töölönlahden ja Kruunuvuorenrannan väliä. Se mikä tässä erityisesti lämmittää on perustelujen laadukkuus ja syvällinen tutustuminen muiden lautakuntien selvityksiin:



> Joukkoliikenneratkaisu 
> 
> 
> Suora joukkoliikenneyhteys keskustasta Kruunuvuorenrantaan ei ole 
> kannatettava järjestely esitetyllä tavalla. 
> Joukkoliikenneyhteyden järjestämiseksi keskustaan esitetään 
> harkittavaksi muita tapoja kuin suunnitelmassa esitetty silta 
> Korkeasaareen. Samalla olisi selvitettävä mahdollisuudet 
> parantaa rakentamisen yhteydessä koko Laajasalon 
> ...


http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...ehdotukse.html

----------


## vristo

Mitäs tämä em. metrojuttu nyt onkaan taas, Antero tai Mirva? Eikö ole jo päätös raitiotiestä Kruunuvuoren salmen yli sillalla?

----------


## kuukanko

En ole Antero enkä Mirva, mutta päätöstä Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikenneratkaisusta ei ole. Joukkoliikennelautakunta ja kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta ovat päätyneet ehdottamaan raitiotieratkaisua, mutta lopullinen päätösvaltahan asiassa on kaupunginvaltuustolla.

----------


## vristo

> En ole Antero enkä Mirva, mutta päätöstä Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikenneratkaisusta ei ole. Joukkoliikennelautakunta ja kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta ovat päätyneet ehdottamaan raitiotieratkaisua, mutta lopullinen päätösvaltahan asiassa on kaupunginvaltuustolla.


Just. Eli kaikki on tavallaan "auki" vielä ja voi muuttua suuntaan tai toiseen? Toki hankkeen toteutumiseekin on vielä niin pitkä aika, että moni asia ehtii muuttua vielä ennen sitä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli kaikki on tavallaan "auki" vielä ja voi muuttua suuntaan tai toiseen?


Riippuu varmaan ihan siitä, keltä kysyy  :Wink:  Onhan täällä moneen kertaan toitotettu, että Kehäradasta tai länsimetrostakaan ei ole vielä tehty rahoituspäätöstä. Ne ovat hankkeina kuitenkin selvästi pidemmällä päätöksenteossa kuin Laajasalon raideyhteys.

Kaupunginvaltuusto tuskin repii auki Laajasalon raideyhteydessä ratikkaratkaisua, vaikka joku muu lautakunta ehdottaisikin metroa. Silta vs. tunneli -asia voikin sitten muuttua. Kaupunginvaltuuston mahdollinen päätös ratikasta on kuitenkin vain periaateratkaisu. Sen jälkeen ratikkaratkaisu olisi "virallinen totuus", jonka mukaan jatkovalmistelua tehdään, mutta edelleen olisi auki, tehdäänkö ratikkaa koskaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Korjatkaa, jos olen väärässä, mutta eikös päätöksentekopolku mene näin:

Jlk ja kslk ovat päättäneet esittää nyt kh:lle, että tehdään ratikka ja silta.

Seuraavaksi Kh päättää, että tehdään hankesuunnitelma. Mitä todennäköisimmin Kh päättää, että hankesuunnitelma tehdään ratikasta ja sillasta. Kaksi lautakuntaa, joiden toimialaan tuo kuuluu, haluaa näin. Samoin kh:ssa asian esittelevä apulaiskaupunginjohtaja. Jonkun yleisten töiden lautakunnan lausunto ei siinä paljon paina. Teoriassa kh voisi tietysti myös päättää, että tehdäänkin hankesuunnitelma metrosta.

Sitten hankesuunnitelma valmistuu. Lautakunnat käsittelevät sen ja päättävät esittää kh:lle, että suunnitelma toteutetaan eli tehdään ratikka ja silta. Ne voivat toki myös esittää, että ei tehdä mitään.

Kh päättää lautakuntien esityksestä esittää valtuustolle, että tehdään ratikka ja silta. Kh voi myös päättää, että se esittää, ettei tehdä mitään.

Kun asia vihdoin tulee valtuustoon, se voi joko päättää, että hankesuunnitelma toteutetaan tai se voi päättää, että ei toteuteta eli ei tehdä mitään. Valtuusto ei Helsingissä käytä tällaisissa asioissa enää valtaa käytännössä, joten vaihtoehdot ovat koko lailla tuossa. Teoriassa valtuusto voisi repiä koko jutun auki ja päättää, että tehdäänkin hankesuunnitelma metrosta. Mutta sellaista päivää ei kyllä Helsingin valtuustossa nähdä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Korjatkaa, jos olen väärässä, mutta eikös päätöksentekopolku mene näin:


Kyllä se menee, mutta yksi asia tästä vielä puuttuu.

Kaupunginhallituksen päätös tässä asiassa on se, mitä suurimmat ryhmät eli Kokoomus, SDP ja Vihreät tästä keskenään sopivat. En ole kuullut, että näissä ryhmissä olisi suuria säröjä sen suhteen, että poikettaisiin siitä, mitä valmistelevat lautakunnat ovat päättäneet.

Yleisten töiden lautakunta ei päätä tätä asiaa millään lailla, vaan se antaa lausunnon, eli kertoo, mitä mieltä se on. Kaupunginhallituksen valmistelija eli apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Penttilä otta lausunnon huomioon haluamallaan tavalla ja kirjoittaa päätösehdotuksen neuvoteltuaan myös poliittisten ryhmien kanssa.

Lausunto on vähän saman tyylinen asia kuin ääni äänestyksessä. Jos lausunnossa ei huomauteta esim. asiasta, joka vaikka lain mukaan edellyttää muutosta, lausunto on todellakin vain mielenilmaisu. Eikä yksi poikkeava mielenilmaisu riittä muuttamaan sitä, mitä mieltä enemmistö on.

Palaamista kalliiseen, hitaaseen ja autoilua suosivaan metroratkaisuun en pidä millään lailla mahdollisena senkään vuoksi, että Suomen valtion lisäksi H:gin kaupunki on sitoutunut omassa energiaohjelmassaan mm. päästöjen vähentämiseen. Siitä on päättänyt valtuusto, jonka tahtoa kaupunginhallituksen on noudatettava. Ja sen tahdon täyttämistä ei auta valita mahdollisimman kallis metroratkaisu, joka myös tuottaa eniten päästöjä.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Kehäradasta ja länsimetrosta on jo päätös.
www.vm.fi/budjetti
Ok, Eduskunta siunaa sen joulukuussa virallisesti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kehäradasta ja länsimetrosta on jo päätös.
> www.vm.fi/budjetti


Onhan niistä montakin päätöstä. Espoon kaupungihallitus on tosin kokouksessaan 11.8. päättänyt, ettei Matinkylän metrosta olekaan päätöstä.

Laajasalon ratikasta on myös päätöksiä. Kaupunkisuunnittelu- ja joukkoliikennelautakuntien päätökset.

Musiikkitalostakin oli monta päätöstä, joiden jälkeen pelättiin, ettei talosta sittenkään tule mitään, vaikka monttukin on jo räjäytetty. Tarkkaan ottaen kai on sanottava, että vasta sitten on päätös, kun on päätetty metro- tai ratikkaliikenteen alkamisesta. Ja rakentamisesta on päätös silloin, kun kaikki urakat on päätetty tilata.

Voihan tätä saivarrella, erityisesti omien toiveiden mukaan.

Antero

----------


## teme

Lautakunnan jäsenen suusta:



> Lausunto Kruunuvuorenrannan osayleiskaavasta. 
> 
> Tästä keskustelimme jo viimeviikolla tunnin verran ja palautimme asian uudelleenvalmisteluun evästyksin. Saimme aikataulusyistä muokatun esityksen vasta tänään pöydälle. Esityksessä oli hyvin otettu mukaan lautakunnan käymää keskustelua, teimme muutamia tarkennuksia sanamuotoihin yhteistyössä esittelijän kanssa. Joukkoliikenteestä Jussi Heinämies (vihr.) muotoili hyvän lisäyksen tekstiin, lainaan sen sellaisenaan koska se kuvaa aikalailla ytimekkäästi koko lautakunnan kantoja Kruunuvuoren joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


http://porrosahlberg.net/?p=66

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lautakunnan jäsenen suusta:...


Tämä valaisee kyllä sitä, mitä Yleisten töiden lautakunnassa on tapahtunut. Alkuperäinen esitys 21.8. oli aivan päinvastainen:



> Suora joukkoliikenneyhteys *[tarkoittaa raitiotietä, AA:n huomautus]* keskustasta Kruunuvuorenrantaan on kannatettava järjestely. Joukkoliikenne kulkee kuitenkin aluksi liityntäliikenteenä Herttoniemen metroasemalle. On syytä varautua siihen, että suoran joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen keskustasta saattaa pitkittyä kaavoitusprosessissa tai toteutusvaiheessakin. Tämä lisäisi ainakin aluksi yksityisautoilun osuutta, ja tulee ottaa huomioon mm. katujen ja pysäköintialueiden mitoituksessa. Julkisen liikenteen järjestelyt vaikuttavat myös matkailupalvelujen toteutusmahdollisuuksiin.


Asia palautettiin valmisteltavaksi, ja esityslista 28.8. oli kuten Teme viestitti eilen. Nyt siis Pörrön blogi kertoo ilmeisesti lopullisen päätöksen muodon.

YLE:n aikaisen Uudenmaan uutisissa kerrotaan tänä aamuna (klo 7:30 ja 8:30), että raitiotie on poissuljettu, kun Helsinki on päättänyt rakentaa Kruunuvuorenrantaan metron. Uutinen on tietenkin täyttä puppua, sillä asia ei kuulu ylipäätään Yleisten töiden lautakunnan päätäntävaltaan. Yleisten töiden lautakunta antaa Kaupunkisuunnittelu- ja joukkoliikennelautakuntien päätöksistä vain lausunnon. Pörrön viestittämä lausuntomuoto ei kuitenkaan tule vaikuttamaan siihen, miten asia etenee kaupunginhallituksessa, koska lausunnon mukainen ratkaisu on jo selvitetty ja todettu mahdottomaksi. Sen vuoksi metro ja vesibussit on hylätty ja päädytty raitiotiehen.

Metro ja vesibussithan olivat Kaupunkisuunitteluviraston arkkitehtien ehdotus vuonna 2005. Sen jälkeen molempien toteutusmahdollisuudet on selvitetty ja todettu, että sekä teknisesti että taloudellisesti molemmat ovat käytännössä mahdottomia. Yleisten töiden lautakunnan lausunnosta tullaan toteamaan näin eikä lausunnolla tältä osin tule olemaan muuta merkitystä.

Pörrön kertoma paljastaa asiaan liittyvän poliittisen pelin. Lautakunnassa vihreitä edustava Jussi Heinämies on kruununhakalainen asukasaktivisti joka vastustaa Liisankadun raitiotietä. Pohjoinen raitiotieratkaisu on ollut näille vastustajille suuri pettymys, ja he pyrkivät vaikuttamaan vielä Yleisten töiden lautakunnan kautta. Ilmeisesti myös kontaktit YLE:n aikaiseen ja Hesariin ovat käytössä. HS:n uutinen aiheesta on kuitenkin muotoiltu realistisemmaksi, kun se kertoo Yleisten töiden lautakunnan mielipiteestä eikä pidä sitä Helsingin kantana. HS:n uutinen ontuu vain siinä, että se pitää metroa lopullisena ratkaisuna. Mutta modernia pikaratikkaahan nimitetään monissa kaupungeissa metroksi.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tästä voinevat halukkaat laittaa kipakkaa palautetta sekä HS:n keskusteluun että muutosesityksen tehneille ja sen puolesta äänestäneille poliitikoille.

Vähäinenkin kielteinen palaute on poliitikolle usein melkoinen järkytys - puhun omasta kokemuksesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tästä voinevat halukkaat laittaa kipakkaa palautetta...


Lähetin palautetta YLE:n aikaiseen, ja klo 8:30 Uudenmaan uutisista puppu-uutinen olikin jo poistettu.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

> Voihan tätä saivarrella, erityisesti omien toiveiden mukaan.


Onko saivartelua, jos hankkeelle on myönnetty jo rahat keltaisessa kirjassa?
Miksi pitää vielä pitää yllä illuusiota, että kehärata ei toteudu, kun on jo allekirjoitettu PLJ, sekä valtio on myöntänyt rahaa hankkeelle. Länsimetron suunnittelukin on saanut rahaa ja on perustettu yhtiö rakentamaan sitä.

On jotenkin lapsellista esittää asia täysin faktojen vastaisessa valossa.

Edit: lukaisin tuon Espoon KH:n paperin läpi. No joo, siinä sanotaan, että vaaditaan erillispäätökset, mutta tottakai asia muotoillaan näin lakiteknisistä syistä. Tottakai Espoo on jo metron hyväksynyt ja rakentaminen alkaa ensi vuonna.

Huvittavinta on, että Laajasalosta on olemassa päätökset, mutta Länsimetrosta ei. Ilmeisesti päätöksiä katuratikkalobbarit eivät huomioi, kun ne ovat epämieluisia.

P.P.S Mielestäni on suloista, miten monien mielenrauha järkkyy ja yöunet menevät, kun yleisten töiden lautakunta tuo asioihin eri näkökulman... :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi pitää vielä pitää yllä illuusiota, että kehärata ei toteudu, kun on jo allekirjoitettu PLJ, sekä valtio on myöntänyt rahaa hankkeelle. Länsimetron suunnittelukin on saanut rahaa ja on perustettu yhtiö rakentamaan sitä.


Kaikki edellä esittämäsi perustuu yhä tietyn tason arvauksiin siitä, mitä touhu maksaa. Yhtä varmaa oli keskustatunnelin toteutuminen niin kauan, kunnes hinta-arvauksetkin nousivat liian korkeiksi. Niinpä suurta valtaa pitävä poliittinen ryhmä SDP käänsi asiassa kelkkansa ja hanke pysähtyi.

Länsimetrosta on keinotekoisesti alhaiseksi puristettu kustannusarvio, joka perustuu epävarmoihin ratkaisuihin. Keväällä SDP:tä edustava valtuuston puheenjohtaja Sistonen, innokas metron kannattaja, sanoi jo julkisuudessa, että 100 miljoonan hinnannousu kaataa hankkeen. Hinta on keinotekoisesti alennettu tuo 100 M ja urakkatarjousvaiheessa tai jo urakkatarjouspyyntöä laadittaessa hintalappu voi muuttua enemmänkin kuin 100 M.




> On jotenkin lapsellista esittää asia täysin faktojen vastaisessa valossa.


Niin on. Siksi on hyvä ymmärtää, mitä tosiasiassa on päätetty ja mitä ei. Työmaiden kylttejä on ennenkin pystytetty suureen ääneen ja viety pois vähän vähemmällä julkisuudella. Linkkaamasi kehäratakyltin sijoituspaikkakin kertoo jo paljon hankeen tarpeellisuudesta.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Ok, no sovitaan niin, että metrosta ei ole päätetty mitään.
Ja se kyltti on paras uutinen pitkään aikaan, pistin sen sinne ihan teidän iloksenne. Ymmärrän, että se ottaa koville.

Ja toden totta, rata avaa valtavasti uusia mahdollisuuksia asuntorakentamiseen, joten olet oikeassa: kyltti todella kertoo kuin tarpeellinen hanke on, tässä olemme samaa mieltä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Huvittavinta on, että Laajasalosta on olemassa päätökset, mutta Länsimetrosta ei. Ilmeisesti päätöksiä katuratikkalobbarit eivät huomioi, kun ne ovat epämieluisia.


Luehan uudestaan 339-DF:n ja minun selvitykset siitä, miten päätöksenteko etenee. Et voi väittää, etten olisi selvillä siitä, mitä missäkin vaiheessa päätetään.

Laajasalon ratikka ja metro tai Marjarata eroavat toisistaan siinä, että hankkeiden kustannusarviot ovat eri luokassa vaikka hyödyt ovat väljästi ymmärrettynä samassa luokassa. 120 M:n hankkeen kustannusriksi on ratkaisevasti pienempi kuin 6001000 M:n hankkeilla. Lisäksi vain Laajasalon ratikalla on selkeä taloudellinen hyöty, joka tuo rahaa maksajalle eli kaupungille. Eli tonttimaan arvo. Laajasalon ratikan nettokustannus on vain noin 25 M. Siis muutama prosentti länsimetrosta tai Marjaradasta.

Keitä tarkoitat katuratikkalobbareilla? Raitioliikenteen puolustajat ovat täällä kerta toisensa jälkeen sanoneet, etteivät kannata 50 vuotta vanhojen ajatusten mukaista raitiotietä. Katuratikkalobbareita taitavat olla metrofanaatikot, jotka perustelevat asiaansa omilla vanhentuneilla käsityksillään raitioliikenteestä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ok, no sovitaan niin, että metrosta ei ole päätetty mitään.


??? Sovi sinä, minun ei tarvitse sopia, koska tiedän, mitä on päätetty.  :Smile: 



> Ja se kyltti on paras uutinen pitkään aikaan, pistin sen sinne ihan teidän iloksenne. Ymmärrän, että se ottaa koville.


Minulle kyltti on yhdentekevä, koska tietoni hankkeesta perustuvat muuhun kuin tauluun pusikossa. Joku, joka asioista ei oikein mitään ymmärrä, voi kuitenkin ihmetellä, miksi keskelle ei mitään rakennetaan kallista rataa. Koska se ymmärtämätön ei välttämättä ymmärrä, että ehkä metsään rakennetaan jotain muutakin.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Kafka tulee mieleen. 
Mutta tottakai sinä olet selvillä, eihän sitä kukaan kiistä.
Yritin vain nöyrästi, kainosti ja vienosti tuoda esiin sen asian, että Espoon kaupunginhallitus, Helsingin kaupunginhallitus, sekä kaupunkien valtuustot ovat hyväksyneet metron. Sen lisäksi sille on myönnetty rahaa valtion vuoden 2008 ja 2009 talousarviossa ja hyväksyessään budjetin joulukuussa 2008 Eduskunta hyväksyy myös valtion 200 miljoonan panostuksen metroon ottaen huomioon MAKU-indeksi. Tottakai tilanne muuttuu, jos Eduskunta päättää ottaa rahat pois budjetista. En kuitenkaan pidä tätä enää todennäköisenä, sillä meillä on enemmistöhallitus.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ja kylteistä puheenollen:

Aleksis Kiven kadulla luki jo monta kuukautta etukäteen, että raitiolinja 9:ää rakennetaan, vaikka tosiasiassa kyse oli putkitöistä. Raitiolinjan rakentaminen alkoi vasta sen jälkeen, kun HKR oli saanut putket asetettua. Mutta siinä ilmeisesti haluttiin tehdä niin, että kun hankkeet tehtiin samalla kertaa, haluttiin syy sysätä hidasratikalle, jotta koskaan ei tähän kaupunkiin tulisi edes pikaratikkaa. Tämä oli siis se kuva, joka siitä minulle jäi.

----------


## Kolli

> Ja kylteistä puheenollen:
> 
> Aleksis Kiven kadulla luki jo monta kuukautta etukäteen, että raitiolinja 9:ää rakennetaan, vaikka tosiasiassa kyse oli putkitöistä. Raitiolinjan rakentaminen alkoi vasta sen jälkeen, kun HKR oli saanut putket asetettua. Mutta siinä ilmeisesti haluttiin tehdä niin, että kun hankkeet tehtiin samalla kertaa, haluttiin syy sysätä hidasratikalle, jotta koskaan ei tähän kaupunkiin tulisi edes pikaratikkaa. Tämä oli siis se kuva, joka siitä minulle jäi.


Jep, olen ihan varma tästä. Olen varma, että kyseessä oli salaliitto.

----------


## teme

> Jep, olen ihan varma tästä. Olen varma, että kyseessä oli salaliitto.


Joo, menee vainoharhaisuuden puolelle. Ohi aiheen, mutta kysyin yhdeltä HKR:ssa työskentelevältä tutulta, että mikä siinä katurakentamisessa oikein kestää? Sain vastauksen, että periaatteessa kaikista putkista ja muista maanalaisista rakenteista on tarkat kuvat, käytännössä niihin ei voi kantakaupungissa luottaa eli kaivetaan lusikalla. En ole sen jälkeen ihmetellyt miksi kadut on niin pitkään auki..

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tottakai tilanne muuttuu, jos Eduskunta päättää ottaa rahat pois budjetista. En kuitenkaan pidä tätä enää todennäköisenä, sillä meillä on enemmistöhallitus.


En minäkään. Mutta pidän jokseenkin varmana, että urakkatarjouksien loppusumma ei ole 714 M vaan reilusti yli 800 M silloinkin, kuin indeksin vaikutus on poistettu. Nousulla tosin ei ole mitään merkitystä niin kauan, kun Espoo kykenee järjestämään rahoituksen. Mutta jossain on raja sillekin. Vaikka sosiaali-, koulu-, kulttuuri- jne. menoista tinkiminen on jo aloitettu, ei kaikkia kunnan palveluita voi edes metron tähden lakkauttaa.

Teoriassahan myös kunnallisvaalit voivat muuttaa tilanteen. Metron maksamisesta eivät päätä nykyiset valtuutetut, ja uudet voivat olla asiasta eri mieltä.

Että sillä lailla on metrosta jo päätetty ja varmasti.

Mutta tämä keskustelu kai kuuluisi jo toiseen ketjuun.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Teoriassahan myös kunnallisvaalit voivat muuttaa tilanteen. Metron maksamisesta eivät päätä nykyiset valtuutetut, ja uudet voivat olla asiasta eri mieltä.
> 
> Että sillä lailla on metrosta jo päätetty ja varmasti.
> 
> Mutta tämä keskustelu kai kuuluisi jo toiseen ketjuun.


Muistatko sinä vai joku muu, että pidettiinkö Helsingin valtuustossa mitään äänestystä metrotöiden keskeyttämisestä silloin kun koko metrosta aiheutui eniten riitaa 1980-luvun alussa Valtas-sotkujen ym johdosta, ja meininki alkoi hirvittää joitakin. Muistan että jotkut kunnallisvaaliehdokkaat vaalien alla mainostivat aikovansa  "pysäyttää metron" mutta pitikö uusi v 1980 valittu valtuusto missään vaiheessa mitään kokousta jossa olisi ehdotettu metrohankkeen keskeyttämistä tai hautaamista?

En ollut itse siihen aikaan helsinkiläinen, mutta seurasin tilannetta sivusilmällä, ja eksyin kerran syksyllä 1980 vahingossa yhteen vaalitilaisuuteen joka järjestettiin yhdessä  opiskelijoiden suosimassa  disko-ravintolassa. Ainakin muistan että kunnallisvaaliehdokkaana ollut RKP:n Eva Biaudet piti kovaa ääntä että "Jag skall stoppa metron!"

t. Rainer

----------


## samkos

Rakennuslautakunnan esityslistalla (http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/d9...df?MOD=AJPERES) ei valitettavasti ole sen järkevämpää tekstiä kuin yleisten töiden lautakunnan pöytäkirjassa. Siltarakentaminen ja raitioliikenne torjutaan hyvin heppoisin perustein.

Ihan kuin nämä lauttayhteyttä (tai metroa) romantisoivat ihmiset eivät olisi ollenkaan lukeneet Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikenteestä tehtyjä selvityksiä. Vähän kyllä huolettaa millaista jälkeä tästä vielä saadaan aikaan, vaikka päätöksen ei pitäisi kovin vaikea olla.

----------


## sebastin

Kovin ovat harmillisia nämä viivästykset. Raitioliikenteen kehittäminen ei näistä seikoista saa kärsiä. Tyytyväisyyttä raitioreittien kehittämiselle kyllä löytyy. Kalasatamaan vedetään uutta kiskoa, samoin Länsisatamaan. On korkea aika kehittää pääkaupunkisedun raideliikennettä vuosien hiljaiselon jälkeen. Keskustaan ja lähialueille onkin tulossa raitioreittejä ja hieman pidemmille ja seudullisille matkoille metroa. Raidejoukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä puolestapuhujien on syytä olla yhtenäisiä. Jo liian pitkään on vedetty kilometritolkulla säteittäisiä ja kehämäisiä moottoriteitä. Tämä verkosto on nyt täytettävä nopealla ja muusta liikenteestä vapaalla raideliikenteellä.

----------


## teme

> . Raidejoukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä puolestapuhujien on syytä olla yhtenäisiä. Jo liian pitkään on vedetty kilometritolkulla säteittäisiä ja kehämäisiä moottoriteitä. Tämä verkosto on nyt täytettävä nopealla ja muusta liikenteestä vapaalla raideliikenteellä.


Kun ei tässä ongelma ole autopuolue, vaan sisälukutaidon puute ja hatusta nyhtäistyt argumentit. Toinen lautakunta putkeen nyt sitten selittää että vesiliikenne on halpaa, tehokasta ja riiittävää, ilman yhtään mitään perusteluja.

----------


## sebastin

No olihan se Laajasalon ratikkasäätö melko kallis, toteutukseltaan ja liikennöinniltään. Helsingin raitioliikenne on törkykallista, mutta keskustan lähellä juuri ja juuri kannattavaa, koska kantakaupungissa liikkuu paljon enemmän ihmisiä verrattuna asukaslukuun.

----------


## teme

> No olihan se Laajasalon ratikkasäätö melko kallis, toteutukseltaan ja liikennöinniltään. Helsingin raitioliikenne on törkykallista, mutta keskustan lähellä juuri ja juuri kannattavaa, koska kantakaupungissa liikkuu paljon enemmän ihmisiä verrattuna asukaslukuun.


Selvityksen mukaan ratikan liikennöinti on käytännössä saman hintaista kuin suoran bussin (n. 14 ja 14,5Me/v), ja on perusteltua suhtautua jokseenkin optimistisemmin ratikan kuin bussin kulukehitykseen jatkossa. Metro olisi saman laskelman mukaan maksanut liikennöidä 10Me/v, eli se olisi saman hintainen jos se maksaisi rakentaa noin korkeintaan 90 miljoonaa enemmän kuin ratikka. Matka-ajoissa ei juuri eroja ollut vaihtoehtojen välillä. Lauttaliikenteen kustannuksia ei suunnittelijat viitsinyt enää edes laskea. Olisi ilmeisesti pitänyt.

----------


## Albert

> Kun ei tässä ongelma ole autopuolue, vaan sisälukutaidon puute ja hatusta nyhtäistyt argumentit. Toinen lautakunta putkeen nyt sitten selittää että vesiliikenne on halpaa, tehokasta ja riiittävää, ilman yhtään mitään perusteluja.


Ettei vaan Kärkikallionkuja 3:n vesitaso olisi alkanut "lobata". :Wink:  Siltähän menee kiitorata, jos silta tehdään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lauttaliikenteen kustannuksia ei suunnittelijat viitsinyt enää edes laskea. Olisi ilmeisesti pitänyt.


On ne selvitetty. Raportin nimi on Kruunuvuorenrannan vesiliikenneyhteys, päiväys 24.4.2006. Vähän se on korutonta luettavaa lauttaliikenteen kannattajille. Vesiliikenne on noin 10 kertaa niin kallista kuin maajoukkoliikenne. Raportissa ei ole laskettu kaikkia rantautumisviivästyksiä, koska ilman niitäkin liikenteellä ei ole aikataulullista pohjaa.

Lautakuntien jäsenet olisivat voineet vaikka lukea hankkeen vaiheista täältä, jos olisi oikeasti asiat kiinnostaneet. Laajasaloon liittyviä selvityksiä löytyy kokoamastani luettelosta. Kannattaa lukea Kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivustoa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Rakennuslautakunnan esityslistalla (http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/d9...df?MOD=AJPERES) ei valitettavasti ole sen järkevämpää tekstiä kuin yleisten töiden lautakunnan pöytäkirjassa. Siltarakentaminen ja raitioliikenne torjutaan hyvin heppoisin perustein.


Kaikesta päätellen on vielä "monta kantoa kaskessa" ennenkuin mitään lopullista päätöstä raitiotiestä Laajasaloon on lyöty lukkoon  :Sad: . Puhumattakaan sen toteuttamisesta.

----------


## petteri

Laajasalon ratikan kohtalonkysymys on nyt se, annetaanko rakentaa silta vai pitääkö ympäristösyistä mennä tunneliin.

Minusta raitio- ja kevyenliikenteen silta on ihan ok, kyllähän kaupungissa siltoja voi olla.Ilmeisesti osalle ihmisistä siltahankkeesta tulee kuitenkin mieleen suunnilleen Smith-Polvisen hankkeen sillat.

Ratikka toimii Laajasalon etäisyyksillä ihan erinomaisesti.

----------


## sebastin

Sillan vastustamiselle ei ole kunnollisia perusteluja.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Sillan vastustamiselle ei ole kunnollisia perusteluja.


Paitsi ehkä se, että tähän asti kaikki Helsingin sillat ovat olleet rumia.

----------


## teme

> Paitsi ehkä se, että tähän asti kaikki Helsingin sillat ovat olleet rumia.


Toisaalta, ne on järjestäen tehty 60-70 luvulla, aikansa betoniarkkitehtuuri tuppaa olemaan rumaa. Muita uusia siltoja ei tule mieleen kuin Vanhankaupungin lahden kävelysilta, eikä se ole minusta ollenkaan hassummpi.

----------


## sebastin

Makuasiat eivät ole kunnollisia argumentteja. Esillä olleissa siltamalleissa oli variaatioita ensimmäisistä katsannoista.

----------


## Antero Alku

Ympäristölautakunnalla on tämän päivän kokouksessaan lausunnon antaminen Kruunuvuorenrannan osayleiskaavasta. Tässä lautakunnassa näyttää selvitykset olevan luetut. Ei esitetä selvitettäväksi asioita jotka on jo selvitetty ja ymmärretään esitetyn ratkaisun edut.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Ympäristölautakunnalla on tämän päivän kokouksessaan lausunnon antaminen Kruunuvuorenrannan osayleiskaavasta. Tässä lautakunnassa näyttää selvitykset olevan luetut. Ei esitetä selvitettäväksi asioita jotka on jo selvitetty ja ymmärretään esitetyn ratkaisun edut.


Ainakaan lautoista ei lautakunta melunnut:



> Lausunto kaupunginhallitukselle Kruunuvuorenrannan osayleiskaavaehdotuksesta
> 
> Hyväksyttiin yksimielisesti jäsen Kati Vierikon lisäysehdotus kohtaan Liikennejärjestelyt (s. 22), 1. kappale, lauseen
> 
> "kevyen liikenteen reitit ovat tärkeä edellytys pyöräilyn edistämiseksi" jälkeen. 
> 
> Uusi teksti: 
> 
> "Ympäristölautakunta ehdottaa että sillasta ja mahdollisista muista joukkoliikennevaihtoehdoista tehtäisiin ympäristönvaikutusten arviointi. Tuleva siltarakenne vaatii huomattavia perustuksia Kruunuvuorenrannan puolella. Osayleiskaavan laadintavaiheessa on tarpeen selvittää siltahankkeen luonto- ja ympäristövaikutukset. Suunnittelussa tulee huomioida erityisesti merialueen tuulisuus, liityntäkohta Kruunuvuorenrannan puolella ja CO2- ja pienhiukkaspäästöt, eri liikennemuotojen tarvitsemien asemien ja muun infrastruktuurin energiankulutus sekä niiden tuottamat CO2-päästöt sekä eri vaihtoehtojen vaikutus kevyen liikenteen, joukkoliikenteen ja henkilöautoliikenteen määriin ja kulkutapaosuuksiin".
> ...


http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Ymparis...kunta_2_9_2008

----------


## Kolli

Vaikuttaisi tuon perusteella siltä, että metro on vielä selkeästi pelissä mukana.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaikuttaisi tuon perusteella siltä, että metro on vielä selkeästi pelissä mukana.


Jep, eihän se metro Herttoniemestä mihinkään häviä, vaikka Laajsaloon tuleekin ratikka.

----------


## teme

En oikeasti tajua mitä lautakunta ajaa takaa Herttoniemen metron liityntäpysäköinnillä, jos Laajasalosta on suora yhteys keskustaan niin en oikein ymmärrä miksi joku ajaisi autolla Herttoniemeen ja nousisi siellä metroon? Mutta ei tuosta nyt mitään haittaakaan ole.

----------


## 339-DF

> En oikeasti tajua mitä lautakunta ajaa takaa Herttoniemen metron liityntäpysäköinnillä, jos Laajasalosta on suora yhteys keskustaan niin en oikein ymmärrä miksi joku ajaisi autolla Herttoniemeen ja nousisi siellä metroon? Mutta ei tuosta nyt mitään haittaakaan ole.


Teoriassa kai joku idän suuntaan menevä voisi tehdä niin. Miksei, jos työpaikka on ihan jonkun metroaseman nurkalla tai vaikka Kalasatama-Sörnäinen -alueella. Mutta auto + metro + liityntäbussi ei kyllä ole vaihtoehto.

----------


## sebastin

Ihmiset matkustavat monista syistä ja monilla eri tavoilla. Jotkut saattavat hyvinkin jättää auton liityntäpysäköintiin, ja matkustaa metrolla itään tai länteen, ehkä joskus vielä etelään ja pohjoiseenkin, vaikkei se tarjolla olevien joukkoliikennereittien perusteella olisi loogisin tai ideaalein.

----------


## samkos

Rakennuslautakunta onneksi palautti uudelleen valmisteltavaksi lausunnon Kruunuvuorenrannan osayleiskaavasta. Uusi ehdotus (http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/f3...df?MOD=AJPERES) onkin sitten ihan eri planeetalta:




> Liikenneratkaisut ovat avainasemassa alueen identiteetin ja toiminnallisten tavoitteiden toteutumiselle. Nopea raitiotie keskustaan on ainoa mahdollisuus toteuttaa yleiskaava 2002:n selostusosassa jo edellytetty kiinteä joukkoliikenneyhteys Kruunuvuoren ja keskustan välille. Raitiotie- ja kevyen liikenteen yhteys keskustaan heti 2010luvun alussa mahdollistaa Kruunuvuorelle identiteetin Munkkiniemen tapaisena, urbaanina mutta pienimittakaavaisena kantakaupungin jatkeena. Jälkeenpäin rakennettu joukkoliikenne ei enää muuta alueen luonnetta ja arvostusta.
> 
> Suvilahden pienvenesataman sulkeminen purjeveneiltä ei tue kaupungin pyrkimyksiä tarjota asukkaille toimivia ja kestäviä virkistysratkaisuja. Vaihtoehtoisia tunneliratkaisuja tulee vielä tutkia. Sama koskee kilometrin mittaista, Kruunuvuorenselän ylittävää siltaa penkereineen. Esteettisesti suunnitellun, monumentaalisen raitiotie- ja kevyen liikenteen sillan voi ajatella olevan osa merenrantakaupunkia. Silta voi parhaimmillaan jopa parantaa kaupunkikuvaa sekä Helsingin imagoa kestävän kehityksen kaupunkina. Tästä huolimatta on vielä tarkkaan harkittava Kruunuvuoren sillan korvaamista tunnelilla. Tunneliratkaisu ei myöskään sisällä sellaisia talviaikaisen jäätymisen ja tuulisuuden aiheuttamia liikenteellisiä riskitekijöitä, jotka väistämättä liittyvät ylipitkään siltaan. Lauttayhteyden kaltaisella omaperäisellä liikennöintiratkaisulla on alueen erityispiirteitä mahdollista korostaa. Valittiin kiinteäksi yhteydeksi silta- tai tunnelivaihtoehto tai niiden yhdistelmä, ei lauttayhteydestä tule kokonaan luopua.

----------


## 339-DF

HS uutisoi tänään, että Helsinki valmistautuu budjetissaan (ja tulevien vuosien menoarvioissaan) siihen, että Kruunuvuoreen johtava ratikkasilta valmistuu ja otetaan käyttöön vuonna 2014.

----------


## Max

> Miksei, jos työpaikka on ihan jonkun metroaseman nurkalla tai vaikka Kalasatama-Sörnäinen -alueella. Mutta auto + metro + liityntäbussi ei kyllä ole vaihtoehto.


Eikös Kalasatamaan tulevaisuudessa pitäisi päästä Laajasalosta vaihtamalla ratikkaa Sompasaaressa? Kuulostaa helpommalta kuin liityntäpysäköinnit...

----------


## 339-DF

Selvitys "Laajasalon raidevaihtoehtojen tarkastelu 2008" on tullut painosta. Tämä on se selvitys, jonka alustavan version jlk ja kslk hyväksyivät kokouksessaan 17.6. ja jonka suosituksesta ne päättivät esittää kh:lle, että raitiovaunusta sillalla ryhdytään tekemään hankesuunnitelmaa.

Painetussa, 63-sivuisessa raportissa on yksityiskohtaisesti selvitetty sekä ratikka- että metrovaihtoehtoja, myös metroa Herttoniemen kautta. Lisäksi on alustavasti tarkasteltu myös Santahaminan liikenneyhteyksiä pikaratikkana metron sijaan ja Sompasaaren ratikkayhteyksiä.

Selvityksestä löytää vastauksen melkein mhin kysymykseen tahansa. Siellä on laskettu esim. ratojen ylläpitökulut (metro/rv) taikka todelliset matka-ajat eri vaihtoehdoissa. Ainoa kritiikki: tasonvaihtoon metroasemalta maanpinnalle on varattu 2 min. Senhän näimme jo siinä Ruoholahden Youtube-videossa, että 2 min ei riitä.

Hyötukustannukset on laskettu ja laskentaperusteet yksityiskohtaisesti selitetty. Metron HK on 0,5 ja ratikan 1,7.

Oman kappaleen saa tilaamalla KSV:stä. Minulle se tuli postissa seuraavana päivänä. Varmaan sen saa myös sähköisenä KSV:n sivuiltakin. Suosittelisin lämpimästi kaikille tutustumista tähän raporttiin. Paitsi että se selvittää Laajasalon liikennejärjestelmää se toimii samalla kuin oppikirjana meille, jotka olemme kiinnostuneita joukkoliikennejärjestelmästä ja sen toimivuudesta*sekä sen integroimisesta uuden asuinalueen toteuttamiseen.

----------


## Albert

> Varmaan sen saa myös sähköisenä KSV:n sivuiltakin. Suosittelisin lämpimästi kaikille tutustumista tähän raporttiin.


http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...UONNOS_10_.pdf
Tuosta voi yrittää. Minulla ei tällä hetkellä (4.10. klo 14) kuitenkaan lataudu kuin muutama ensimmäinen sivu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...UONNOS_10_.pdf
> Tuosta voi yrittää.


Kuten jo linkkikin sanoo, tuohan on se jo kesäkuussa esitelty raporttiluonnos. Nyt kaivattaisiin linkkiä nimenomaan lopulliseen versioon.

----------


## jaywarp

> Kuten jo linkkikin sanoo, tuohan on se jo kesäkuussa esitelty raporttiluonnos. Nyt kaivattaisiin linkkiä nimenomaan lopulliseen versioon.


http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/julkaisut/julk_2008-10.pdf

----------


## Albert

> Kuten jo linkkikin sanoo, tuohan on se jo kesäkuussa esitelty raporttiluonnos. Nyt kaivattaisiin linkkiä nimenomaan lopulliseen versioon.


No niinpäs olikin  :Embarassed: . Lopullisen toimiva linkki onkin jo tarjolla.

----------


## 339-DF

Osoitteessa http://ptp.hel.fi/hanke/Applications...&makeprint=yes on Koirasaarentien asemakaavaluonnos. Kaavassa ratikoille (ja busseille) on varattu kadun keskeltä omat kaistat, jotka on puurivein erotettu autoliikenteestä Helsingille perinteiseen tapaan. Risteykset ovat pääasiassa kiertoliittymiä. Näin ratikalle ei tule lainkaan liikennevaloviiveitä (liittymiin saataneen jokerivalot). Hyvältä näyttää!

----------


## 339-DF

Kaupunginhallitus saa vihdoin ensi maanantaina käsiteltäväkseen Laajasalon raitioyhteyden ja siltojen hankesuunnitelman laatimisen. Asia aiotaan viedä vielä valtuustonkin vahvistettavaksi (12.11.08). Kh:n esityslista tulee nettiin huomenna.

Kovin tuntuu hitaalta tämä eteneminen, mutta toisaalta on tietysti hyvä, että jo tässä vaiheessa viedään asia valtuustoonkin asti. Kun se on siellä kertaalleen hyväksytty, niin voi olla taas hitusen varmempi siitä, ettei asia enää varsinaisessa päätöskäsittelyssä kaadu.

----------


## Kolli

Vaikka en asiaa tunne, niin eikö ole periaatteessa riittävää, että valtuusto tekee päätöksen tämän vuoden puolella. Rakentamiseenhan on budjetoitu vuodelle 2009 rahaa, taloussuunnitelman mukaan sillan rakentaminen alkaa 2010.
Tämän aikataulun mukaan ei oltaisi myöhässä, vai kuinka?

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaikka en asiaa tunne, niin eikö ole periaatteessa riittävää, että valtuusto tekee päätöksen tämän vuoden puolella. Rakentamiseenhan on budjetoitu vuodelle 2009 rahaa, taloussuunnitelman mukaan sillan rakentaminen alkaa 2010.
> Tämän aikataulun mukaan ei oltaisi myöhässä, vai kuinka?


Nythän päätetään vasta siitä, että tehdään hankesuunnitelma. Se valmistunee keväällä, sitten valtuuston pitää tehdä hankepäätös. Sitten käynnistyy rakennussuunnittelu. En usko, että maastossa tapahtuu mitään konkreettista vielä ensi vuonna, mutta nuo budjetoidut rahat varmaan käytetään juuri rakennussuunnitteluun. Ei hanke vielä ole minusta myöhässä.

Eri juttu on sitten, miten laskusuhdanne vaikuttaa asuinrakentamiseen. Jos asuinrakentaminen Laajasalossa viivästyy, saattaa ratikka viivästyä sen vuoksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Rakentamiseenhan on budjetoitu vuodelle 2009 rahaa, taloussuunnitelman mukaan sillan rakentaminen alkaa 2010.


Talousarviossa todetaan sananmukaisesti näin:




> Kruunuvuorenrannan katujärjestelyjen rakentaminen aloitetaan vuonna 2010 ja jatkuu suunnitelmakauden jälkeen. [...] Keskustan ja Laajasalon välisen raitiotien edellyttämiin silta- ja katujärjestelyihin (yhteensä 125 milj. euroa) on varauduttu vuodesta 2010 alkaen siten, että yhteys olisi valmis vuonna 2014.


Käytännössä rakentamaan pitäisi siis päästä vuonna 2010. Eiköhän se ole ihan mahdollista; jos hankesuunnitelma on valmis esim. ensi maaliskuussa, se ehditään hyväksyä lautakunnissa ja valtuustossakin ennen kesää. Heti syksyllä käynnistetään rakennussuunnittelu.

Ilmeisesti ensimmäiset kiskotkin nähdään Laajasalossa jo vuonna 2010, sillä Koirasaarentien asemakaavaluonnoksessa todetaan, että kadun rakennustyöt alkavat vuonna 2010, ja loogista on tietysti, että kiskot lasketaan katuun muun rakentamisen yhteydessä.

Valmista pitäisi budjettiehdotuksen mukaan olla jo 2014. Toivotaan parasta!

----------


## petteri

Miten Laajasalon ratikan rakentamiseen voi mennä 4 vuotta aloituksesta? Kyllä tuon kokoiselle projektille pitäisi riittää suunnilleen  kahden vuoden rakennusaika. Vai onkohan tuossa 4 vuodessa suunnittelua mukana?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten Laajasalon ratikan rakentamiseen voi mennä 4 vuotta aloituksesta? Kyllä tuon kokoiselle projektille pitäisi riittää suunnilleen  kahden vuoden rakennusaika. Vai onkohan tuossa 4 vuodessa suunnittelua mukana?


Ei kai tähän voi muuta sanoa, kuin että meillä byrokratia vain on niin hidasta. Maailmalla tällaisten hankkeiden toteutusaika on 2 vuotta siitä, kun päätetään että tehdään. Tosin jotain valmistelua on täytynyt tehdä, ennen kuin voidaan päättää.

Mutta meillä on joukko lakisääteisiä vaiheita mm. asukkaiden osallistumisesta. Kun monille vaiheille on pakko varata kuukausi tai pari, niin äkkiä siinä vuodet vierähtävät.

Laajaslon ratikka liittyy kuitenkin saumattomasti alueen kaavoitukseen. Vaikka KSV:n ja HKL:n välinen keskustelu onkin jossain määrin hidastanut ratikkayhteyden muodossa koko kaavoitusta, varsinainen aikatauluttaja on kuitenkin kaavoitusprosessi. Eikä sekään ole edennyt täysin riidattomasti nopeimmalla mahdollisella tavalla syistä, jotka eivät kuitenkaan liity ratikkaan.

Antero
Ehdolla Helsingissä nro:lla 881
Joukkoliikennepuolueen keskellä, metron ja bussien välissä
www.antero.alku.net

----------


## Kolli

> Kaupunginhallitus saa vihdoin ensi maanantaina käsiteltäväkseen Laajasalon raitioyhteyden ja siltojen hankesuunnitelman laatimisen. Asia aiotaan viedä vielä valtuustonkin vahvistettavaksi (12.11.08). Kh:n esityslista tulee nettiin huomenna.
> 
> Kovin tuntuu hitaalta tämä eteneminen, mutta toisaalta on tietysti hyvä, että jo tässä vaiheessa viedään asia valtuustoonkin asti. Kun se on siellä kertaalleen hyväksytty, niin voi olla taas hitusen varmempi siitä, ettei asia enää varsinaisessa päätöskäsittelyssä kaadu.


http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Helsink...0Khs%2037%20El

En löytänyt mainittua asiaa kaupunginhallituksen esityslistalta enkä myöskään valtuustoon menevistä asioista:
http://www.hel2.fi/paatoksenteko/khs.../20alku08.html

Soitin kuitenkin kirjaamoon ja he sanoivat asian olevan 12.11. valtuuston käsittelyssä.

----------


## 339-DF

> En löytänyt mainittua asiaa kaupunginhallituksen esityslistalta enkä myöskään valtuustoon menevistä asioista.


Se on valtuustoon menevien asioiden esityslistan keskiosassa, tämän linkin takana (alin asia).

http://www.hel2.fi/paatoksenteko/khs...20keski08.html

----------


## Kolli

Juu, löysin sen itsekin, mutta aika hakemista on.
Kun menee tälle sivulle http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Helsink...+menev_t+asiat

Ja klikkaa "Kaupunginhallituksen esitykset valtuustolle" saa eteensä tämän sivun:

http://www.hel2.fi/paatoksenteko/khs/kvstoA/index.html

Suoraa linkkiä keskiosaan ei löydy mistään, vaan tuosta linkistä täytyy poistaa loppuosa ja jättää jäljelle 
http://www.hel2.fi/paatoksenteko/khs/kvstoA/

poistamalla siis "index.html" lopusta, saadaa sivu auki, jossa on kaupunginvaltuuston esityslistan keskiosa 20/12.11.2008.

Tärkeintä on, että homma etenee ja hyvältä vaikuttaa. Toivottavasti hankkeelle pannaan kunnolla vauhtia.

----------


## 339-DF

Kh ei muuten mitenkään noteeraa ympäristö-, rakennus- ym lautakuntien lausuntoja tässä Laajasalo-asiassa. Ainoastaan talous-*ja suunnittelukeskuksen järkevä lausunto on mainittu.

Yhdestä asiasta en pidä: Jlk:n lausunnossa on harhaanjohtavasti sanottu, että metron keskinopeus on 57 km/h ja ratikan 23 km/h. Sinänsä voi olla totta, mutta matka-aikojen kannalta tieto on epäoleellinen ja harhaanjohtava. Oleellista on se, että matka Kruunuvuoresta keskustaan kestää ratikalla 36 sekuntia pidempään kuin metrolla. Käytännössä siis yhtä kauan. Jlk:n lausunnon perusteella syntyy mielikuva, että matka sujuisi metrolla nopeammin kuin raitiovaunulla.

Muualta Laajasalosta ratikka on keskimäärin 2 min 10 s. hitaampi.

Lähde: Laajasalon raidevaihtoehtojen järjestelmätarkastelu, sivu 18.

----------


## 339-DF

Kh jätti molemmat Laajasalo-asiat tänään pöydälle jäsen Rautavan pyynnöstä. Ensi viikolla sitten taas...

----------


## teme

> Kh jätti molemmat Laajasalo-asiat tänään pöydälle jäsen Rautavan pyynnöstä. Ensi viikolla sitten taas...


Eilen hyväksytty:



> Kaupunginhallituksen kokouksessa 27.10.2008 pöydälle pantu asia
> Laajasalon raidevaihtoehtojen järjestelmätarkastelu
> 
> Esittelijä muutti asiassa ehdotustaan siten, että Khn perustelutekstin toiseksi viimeiseen kappaleeseen tehtiin seuraava muutos (muutettu teksti _kursivoitu_):
> 
> "Khs ilmoittaa, että se tulee päätöksen täytäntöönpanon yhteydessä kehottamaan joukkoliikennelautakuntaa ja kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaa laatiman hankesuunnitelman _ja asemakaavan_ raitiotielle siltayhteyksineen välillä LaajasaloKorkeasaariSompasaariKruununhaka, tavoitteena se, että raitioyhteys voidaan toteuttaa Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamisen alkuvuosina."
> 
> Edelleen esittelijä muutti ehdotustaan päätöstekstiksi seuraavalla tavalla (muutettu teksti _kursivoitu_):
> 
> ...


HS.fi ei jostain syystä ole aiheesta mitään, mutta digi- ja paperilehden puolella oli juttu:



> Laajasalon raitiovaunusilta sai kaupunginhallituksen siunauksen
> Santahaminanmetro jäänee toteutumattomaksi utopiaksi
> Riku Jokinen 
> 
> Samuli Laita 
> 
> helsingin sanomat 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Elmo Allen

Lainauksissa kursivoinnit eivät näy, joten tässä teksti uudestaan siten, että muuttuneet kohdat näkyvät:

Esittelijä muutti asiassa ehdotustaan siten, että Khn perustelutekstin toiseksi viimeiseen kappaleeseen tehtiin seuraava muutos (muutettu teksti _kursivoitu_):

"Khs ilmoittaa, että se tulee päätöksen täytäntöönpanon yhteydessä kehottamaan joukkoliikennelautakuntaa ja kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaa laatiman hankesuunnitelman _ja asemakaavan_ raitiotielle siltayhteyksineen välillä LaajasaloKorkeasaariSompasaariKruununhaka, tavoitteena se, että raitioyhteys voidaan toteuttaa Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamisen alkuvuosina."

Edelleen esittelijä muutti ehdotustaan päätöstekstiksi seuraavalla tavalla (muutettu teksti _kursivoitu_):

"Kaupunginvaltuusto päättänee merkitä tiedoksi Laajasalon raidevaihtoehtojen tarkastelu 2008 -raportin ja hyväksyä Laajasalon joukkoliikenteen _raideratkaisun jatkovalmistelun pohjaksi_ raitiotie- ja siltavaihtoehdon välillä LaajasaloKorkeasaariSompasaariKruununhaka."

----------


## Antero Alku

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta hyväksyi eilen Kruunuvuorenrannan osayleiskaavan äänestysten jälkeen esittelyn mukaisena. Äänestykset eivät liittyneet mitenkään liikenteeseen, vaan viheralueisiin ja vapaa-ajan mökkeihin.

Osayleiskaava perustuu raitiotiesiltaan. Edellisiin käsittelyvaiheisiin nähden muuttunutta on lähinnä se, että varaukset metrolle on tarpeettomina poistettu.

Sinänsä en olisi pitänyt pahana, vaikka metron rakentaminen joskus sadan vuoden päästä olisikin mahdollista, mutta varaukset olisivat merkinneet ratkaisevia muutoksia asemakaavaan. Tunnelille olisi pitänyt varata tilaa Haakoninlahden pohjoispäässä ja aivan koko alueen parhailla paikoilla. Tunnelin yläpuolelle olisi pitänyt jättää leveä kaistale, jolle ei rakenneta asumista meluhaittojen vuoksi.

Voi kuulostaa kummalta, että maanalaiselle pitää varata maanpäältä tilaa. Mutta näin se vain on. Alueella on suuria korkeuseroja sekä vaikea maaperä eli ruhjekalliota. Ranta ja vesi ovat jo sinänsä hankaluus maanalaiselle rakentamiselle. Enää ei hyväksytä sitä, että rakennetaan meluava metro kolisemaan asuntojen alle. Jos se tehtäisiin kyllin syvälle, melutaso laskisi sallittuun, mutta sitten heikkenee käytettävyys liiaksi.

Laajasalossa on uhattu valituskierteellä niistä asioista, joista nyt äänestettiin. Jos valitukset lähtevät, se hidastaa kaavoitusta ja siten alueen rakentamista ja myös joukkoliikenteen rakentamista.

Antero

----------


## teme

Hesarin yleisönosastolla ideat sen kun paranee:



> Kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston selvityksestä 24. 4. 2006 "Kruunuvuorenrannan vesiliikenneyhteys" on laskettu ympärivuotisen lauttaliikenteen kustannuksia. Nopean lauttayhteyden kustannukset ovat kalleimmillaankin vain murto-osa raitiotiesiltojen kustannuksista. 
> 
> Lauttayhteyden kumpaankin päähän tarvittaisiin tietysti toimiva raideyhteys, jotta se olisi nopeampi kuin nykyiset yhteydet. Uudenaikainen lautta voi liikennöidä ympärivuotisesti ja on matkustusmukavuudeltaan raitiovaunun tasoa. Lauttaan mahtuisivat myös pyöräilijät. Eikä vesillä tarvitse tuskailla ruuhkassa. 
> 
> Tiedossa olevan hintatason mukaan yhdistetyn raide- ja vesiliikenteen kokonaiskustannukset alittaisivat raitiotiesiltojen rakentamiskustannukset, jotka ovat arviolta 125 miljoonaa euroa. 
> 
> Tutkimatta on myös raitiovaunulautta, joka kuljettaisi raitiovaunun Kruunuvuorenselän yli lähes yhtä nopeasti kuin raitiovaunut keskimäärin kulkevat. http://www.hs.fi/digilehti/mielipide.../1135240952467

----------


## edsel

Seuraavaksi voisi ehdottaa sellaista hiihtohissigondolityyppistä ilmarataa, jossa raitiovaunu jatkaa vesialueen yli vaijereista ilmassa roikkuen. Raitiovaunussahan on se kaapeli valmiksi ja katolla tarvittavat välineet sun muut. Kyllä suomalainen insinööri nopeasti tuollaisen rakentaa. 

Helppoa kuin mikä ja avaa matkustajille avarat näkymät ympäröivään saaristoluontoon. Jos tuolla ei saada turisteja Helsinkiin niin ei sitten millään.

----------


## Max

Joo, kyllä täytyy sanoa, että veri kuohahti tämän lauseen kohdalla:



> Tutkimatta on myös raitiovaunulautta, joka kuljettaisi raitiovaunun Kruunuvuorenselän yli lähes yhtä nopeasti kuin raitiovaunut keskimäärin kulkevat.


Kerrankin kun olisi mahdollisuus saada aikaan linja, jolla raitiovaunut kulkevat nopeammin kuin "keskimäärin" - siis Helsingissä. Yllättäen mielipiteen kirjoittaja asui Kruununhaassa...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Voisi mennä tutustumaan kehittyneempään raitioliikenteeseen vaikkapa Varsovaan  :Wink:

----------


## teme

> Seuraavaksi voisi ehdottaa sellaista hiihtohissigondolityyppistä ilmarataa, jossa raitiovaunu jatkaa vesialueen yli vaijereista ilmassa roikkuen. Raitiovaunussahan on se kaapeli valmiksi ja katolla tarvittavat välineet sun muut. Kyllä suomalainen insinööri nopeasti tuollaisen rakentaa. 
> 
> Helppoa kuin mikä ja avaa matkustajille avarat näkymät ympäröivään saaristoluontoon. Jos tuolla ei saada turisteja Helsinkiin niin ei sitten millään.


Itse ajattelin amfibioratikkaa, mahdollisesti sukellusveneenä, mutta tämä on kyllä parempi. Mitäs jos penkit ratikassa olisi gondolinityyppisiä ja nostettaisiin suoraan ratikasta tuolle köysiradalle? Tutkimatta on jäänyt myös zeppelini joka kuljettaisi ratikat meren yli, puolikas silta josta loppumatkan ratikka laskettelisi liitovarjolla sekä henkilökatapultti, ilmeisesti virkamiehet eivät uskalla ottaa näitä vaihtoehtoja tarkasteluun.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse ajattelin amfibioratikkaa, mahdollisesti sukellusveneenä, mutta tämä on kyllä parempi. Mitäs jos penkit ratikassa olisi gondolinityyppisiä ja nostettaisiin suoraan ratikasta tuolle köysiradalle? Tutkimatta on jäänyt myös zeppelini joka kuljettaisi ratikat meren yli, puolikas silta josta loppumatkan ratikka laskettelisi liitovarjolla sekä henkilökatapultti, ilmeisesti virkamiehet eivät uskalla ottaa näitä vaihtoehtoja tarkasteluun.


Vitsit kannattaa jättää sikseen, ja panna merkille että nyt ovat siltaa vastustavat NIMBY-aktivistit tosissaan heränneet ja alkaneet koota voimiaan.

Jos tämä hanke halutaan vakavissaan toteuttaa tällä vuosisadan puoliskolla, niin kannattaa järkeenkäypiä argumentteja kaivaa esiin, ja olla tarkkoja ettei päätösketjuissa synny muotovirheitä, ettei siitä tule ikuisuushanketta kuten länsimetro tai töölönlahti. Virkamiehillä ja päättäjillä on nyt vastassaan tavanomaisten kantakaupungin kukkahattutätien ja kävelykeppisetien lisäksi itä-Helsingin merenrannoilla asuva äveriäs veneilevä ja autoileva eliitti, joiden meriitteinä ovat mm Mustikkamaan tanssipaviljongin rakentamisen estäminen jopa oikeuden päätöksiä vastaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vitsit kannattaa jättää sikseen, ja panna merkille että nyt ovat siltaa vastustavat NIMBY-aktivistit tosissaan heränneet ja alkaneet koota voimiaan.


Ei tämä nyt ihan uutta ole. Sama rintama yritti kampittaa hanketta lautakuntien lausuntovaiheessa, josta taisi täälläkin olla keskustelua.

Vastustajilla on argumentit myös aika heikoilla. Raitiovaunuja kuljettavaa lauttaa ei ole tutkittu. Sellaisestahan on Helsingissä jo kokemuksia Kulosaaresta. Mutta on vaikea kuvitella, että raitiovaunua kuljettava lautta olisi parempi ratkaisu kuin ilman raitiovaunua ihmisiä kuljettava lautta, joka on jo tutkittu. Ja todettu jokseenkin kaikilta osin huonoksi ratkaisuksi muihin esillä oleviin vaihtoehtoihin verrattuna.

Noin äkkäseltään voi raitiovaunua kuljettavasta lautasta sanoa, että henkilökuljetukseen soveltuvan lautan kokoisia lauttoja tarvittaisiin yksi jokaista raitiovaunuvuoroa varten. Jos 3 linjaa liikennöi kantakaupungin ja saaren välillä 4 minuutin välein ja kiertoaika on vaikka 40 min., on oltava 10 lauttaa. henkilökapasiteetti on yksi raitiovaunullinen, mutta lautan kantavuuden on oltava kuitenkin kuormatun raitiovaunun verran eli luokkaa 60 tonnia. Se vastaa ihmiskuljetukseen verrattuna 800 hlö:n lauttaa. Etu henkilölauttaan verrattuna on, että kuormataan vain raitiovaunu, ei irtoihmisiä. Se vähentäisi laituriajan lossien luokkaan.

Raitiovaunulautan kustannukset henkilökapasiteettin suhteutettuna ovat 4-kertaiset ihmislauttaan nähden. Lauttaliikenteen kustannus oli jo noin 10 kertaa maajoukkoliikenne, joten ratikkalautalla kustannustaso olisi 40 kertaa maajoukkoliikenne. Lisäksi systeemi sitoo tarpeettomasti 10 raitiovaunua, jotka seilaavat lautoilla.

Väittäisin, ettei tämän tarkemmin tarvitse selvittää.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> Väittäisin, ettei tämän tarkemmin tarvitse selvittää.


Turhaan kulutit elämästäsi tuonkin viisi minuuttia, mutta kiitos  :Very Happy: 

Kas kun eivät ehdota, että korvataan Hakaniemen siltakin lautalla, selvää säästöä ja ydinkeskusta kehittyy...

----------


## kivisuo

Muttamuttamutta... Jokainen lautta tarvitsee miehistön, joten lauttaliikenne edistää työllisyyttä huomattavasti enemmän kuin silta. Vielä jos on lautalla pienoinen kahvila, niin johan alkaa joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuus kasvaa kohisten.

----------


## Albert

> Muttamuttamutta... Jokainen lautta tarvitsee miehistön, joten lauttaliikenne edistää työllisyyttä huomattavasti enemmän kuin silta. Vielä jos on lautalla pienoinen kahvila, niin johan alkaa joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuus kasvaa kohisten.


Niin, eikä työllistyminen tähän jää. Katkottoman lauttaliikenteen hoitoon ei riitä 10 lauttaa. Varalauttoja tarvitaan myös (ainakin viisi, jos Puolasta tilataan). Eli Laajasaloon tarvitaan myös telakka, jossa paikallisetkin toki voisivat jahtejaan korjauttaa. Voisi kuvitella, että telakka tekisi ainakin 25 henkilötyövuotta. 
Vakavasti ottaen, jos raitiovaunussa olisi pienoinen kahvila, niin vois työmatkalla mukavasti juoda kupposen ja ihailla sillalta maisemia.

----------


## hylje

> Vakavasti ottaen, jos raitiovaunussa olisi pienoinen kahvila, niin vois työmatkalla mukavasti juoda kupposen ja ihailla sillalta maisemia.


Osassa isoja raitiovaunuja voisi jopa ollakin kahvilatoimintaa, mutta mielenkiintoista on miten ruuhkien kanssa toimittaisiin. Seisomabaari lienee ruuhka-aikaan pakollinen, kun muuhun aikaan voitaisiin istua helposti esiinvedettävillä pöytätuoliryhmillä.

Toisaalta yksityinen ravintolajuna voisi olla myös toimiva, jopa (erityisesti) ruuhka-aikaan. Itse ajattelisin, että kyse olisi vähittäiskaupatusta tilauspalvelusta, jossa paikka ja ateria pitää tilata etukäteen tietylle matkalle. Täten kyydissä voisi istua mukavasti ja nauttia rauhassa aamiaista tai päivällistä. Toimisi kuitenkin parhaiten pitkähköillä linjoilla, kuten Jokerilla, jossa vieläpä joka paikka voisi olla usean ruokailijan käytössä kierroksen aikana.

----------


## risukasa

Tuohon vaadittaisiin kyllä löysänlaiset aikataulut, nykyiset vaativat liian kovat kiihdytykset ja jarrutukset. Ja jos mentäisiin ruuhka-aikaan, pitäisi kulkea erikoisreittiä Sporakoffin tapaan, ettei kerry vuorovaunujen jonoa perään.

Lisäksi nivelvaunussa on hieman liian kulmikas loppupysäys, manne nykäisee lähdössä ja variohan on suorastaan kuuluisa rajusta pysähdyksestään, eli jollekin vaunulle pitää tehdä teknisiä muutostöitä että kulku saadaan niin tasaiseksi ettei kahvi läiky. Itse asiassa nykyiset kaarreprofiilit ja ristikotkin ovat aika epäkahviystävällisiä :/

Minä kannattaisin ennemmin kahvila-kioski-pysäkkiä, jolla on sivuraide jolle voidaan pysähtyä kahvittelua varten hetkeksi ja jatkaa eteenpäin sitten kun kuppi alkaa olla puolillaan.

----------


## teme

ihan oikeasti, pystybaari ei ole ollenkaan hassumpi ajatus. Sitä pitää tosin kutsua kiskaksi, muuten viranomaiset vaativat vessan. Olen matkustanut kahvikuppi kädessä ratikalla useinkin, ei läiky.

Jos ja kun saamme isompia vaunuja niin tätä pitäisi harkita. Sellainen mikrokiska josta saa matkalippuja, kahvia, pientä purtavaa, iltapäivälehden, jne. mitä nyt kiskasta saa, erikoistuotteena museolippuja ja muuta vastaavaa turisteille, vaikka ratikkapienoismalleja matkamuistoksi. Ihan niin kuin vanha rahastajan koppi, mutta niin että myydään muutakin kuin lippuja.

Ei näiden edes tarvitsisi tehdä kuin nollatulosta myynnillä: HKL pääsisi eroon kuljettajalipunmyynnistä, kontrolli vaunussa paranisi, ja asiakkaat saisivat parempaa palvelua. Lipputulot todennäköisesti kasvaisivat kaiken tämän seurauksena, vartijoita tarvittaisiin vähemmän ja liikenne nopeutuisi. Sopiva pilottilinja olisi 4T, ja varsinkin lauttaturistit.

----------


## vristo

Eihän Bistro Tram aivan uusi ajatus ole: linkki
Käsittääkseni sellaisia on ollut liikenteessä ainakin muutamassa kaupungissa Saksassa.

----------


## risukasa

> Olen matkustanut kahvikuppi kädessä ratikalla useinkin, ei läiky.


Oletko kokeillut laskea sen pöydälle pitämättä siitä kiinni? Tuskin olet uskaltanut yrittääkään. Kyllä kahvia voi mukista ryystää missä vain, mutta kahvila on paikka, jossa kädet ovat vapaana muuhunkin.

----------


## teme

> Oletko kokeillut laskea sen pöydälle pitämättä siitä kiinni? Tuskin olet uskaltanut yrittääkään. Kyllä kahvia voi mukista ryystää missä vain, mutta kahvila on paikka, jossa kädet ovat vapaana muuhunkin.


Junassa olen, mutta se että kuppi on kädessä nyt kuuluu tuollaiseen liikkuvaan tarjoilun.

----------


## hylje

> Oletko kokeillut laskea sen pöydälle pitämättä siitä kiinni? Tuskin olet uskaltanut yrittääkään. Kyllä kahvia voi mukista ryystää missä vain, mutta kahvila on paikka, jossa kädet ovat vapaana muuhunkin.


Jos tärinä on todettavissa liian kovaksi, tekniset apuvälineet kuten muotoillut mukit ja mukitelineet ja -syvennykset auttavat paljon.

----------


## 339-DF

Kaupunginvaltuusto on tänäisessä kokouksessaan päättänyt, että Laajasalon joukkoliikenne toteutetaan siltaa pitkin kulkevin raitiovaunuin.

Lisäksi hyväksyttiin lukuisia ponsia mm. vesiliikenteesta. Mielenkiintoisin on kuitenkin ponsi, jossa kaupunginvaltuusto edellyttää, että Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikennejärjestelyiden suunnittelussa selvitetään raitiovaunuyhteyden toteuttaminen Kruunuvuorenrannasta Herttoniemen metroasemalle asti. Ponsiehdotus hyväksyttiin 50 äänellä.

Käytännössä tämä merkinnee sitä, että asiasta on tehtävä kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa selvitys.

----------


## teme

Hieno homma!



> Lisäksi hyväksyttiin lukuisia ponsia mm. vesiliikenteesta. Mielenkiintoisin on kuitenkin ponsi, jossa kaupunginvaltuusto edellyttää, että Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikennejärjestelyiden suunnittelussa selvitetään raitiovaunuyhteyden toteuttaminen Kruunuvuorenrannasta Herttoniemen metroasemalle asti. Ponsiehdotus hyväksyttiin 50 äänellä.
> 
> Käytännössä tämä merkinnee sitä, että asiasta on tehtävä kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa selvitys.


Myös seuraava ponsi meni läpi:



> Matti Enroth + Sami Heistaro
> 
> Kaupunginvaltuusto edellyttää, että myös liityntäliikenteen kehittämistä Herttoniemen metroasemalle edelleen selvitetään.
> Ponsiehdotus hyväksyttiin 64 äänellä
> http://www.hel2.fi/paatoksenteko/kvs...ote/index.html


Ja minusta nämä tukevat toisiaan.

Varikkoyhteyttä ei ole, mutta jos sen sillan rakentaminen kestää, niin olisiko ihan mahdoton ajatus että tehtäisiin ja otettaisiin käyttöön ensin Herttoniemi - Kruunuvuori-ratikka?

----------


## jaywarp

> Varikkoyhteyttä ei ole, mutta jos sen sillan rakentaminen kestää, niin olisiko ihan mahdoton ajatus että tehtäisiin ja otettaisiin käyttöön ensin Herttoniemi - Kruunuvuori-ratikka?



Toisaalta raidejokeri ei olisi kuin 2-3km päässä. Minkähänlainen vastustus syntyisi jos h81 linjaa lähdettäisiin muuttamaan spåraksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Varikkoyhteyttä ei ole, mutta jos sen sillan rakentaminen kestää, niin olisiko ihan mahdoton ajatus että tehtäisiin ja otettaisiin käyttöön ensin Herttoniemi - Kruunuvuori-ratikka?


En mä usko, että siinä sillassa mikään niin kauan kestää. Sen sijaan mun mielestä on perusteltua vetää ratikka saman tien Jokerille asti, jos se kuitenkin viedään Herttoniemeen saakka.

Jos ponsi oikeasti johtaa asiallisen selvityksen laatimiseen, niin silloin vertailussa voisi bussi- ja ratikkaliitynnän lisäksi olla ratikka+ jossa ratikka korvaa myös linjan 81 ainakin metroasemalta Erätorin suuntaan.

----------


## Albert

> Kaupunginvaltuusto on tänäisessä kokouksessaan päättänyt, että Laajasalon joukkoliikenne toteutetaan siltaa pitkin kulkevin raitiovaunuin.





> ...hyväksyä Laajasalon joukkoliikenteen raideratkaisun jatkovalmistelun pohjaksi raitiotie- ja siltavaihtoehdon välillä Laajasalo-Korkeasaari-Sompasaari- Kruununhaka.
> ...Laajasalon suunnittelussa varaudutaan siihen, että tulevat maankäyttötarpeet perustuvat joukkoliikenteen osalta tehostettuun raitiotieratkaisuun


_Jatkovalmistelun pohjaksi_ ja _varauduta siihen_. 
Eli käsittääkseni mitään konkreettista ei ole päätetty.

----------


## 339-DF

> _Jatkovalmistelun pohjaksi_ ja _varauduta siihen_. 
> Eli käsittääkseni mitään konkreettista ei ole päätetty.


Nyt on päätetty, että Laajasaloon ei tule metroa ja että sinne ei tehdä tunnelia. Tämä on hyvin konkreettista.

Lisäksi Kh on päättänyt, että ratikasta tehdään hankesuunnitelma. Käytännössä käy käsittääkseni hyvin harvoin niin, että pannaan isot paukut hankesuunnitelman laatimiseen ja sitten todetaan vaan, että ei toteutetakaan.

Hankesuunnitelma valmistuu keväällä ja se käsitellään aikanaan lautakunnissa sekä hyväksytään (tai jätetään hyväksymättä) valtuustossa. Tarkoitus on, että hankesuunnitelma hyväksytään vuoden 2009 syksyllä.

Sinänsä on ihan totta, että ennen hankesuunnitelman hyväksymistä rakennuspäätöstä ei ole.

----------


## Albert

> Nyt on päätetty, että Laajasaloon ei tule metroa ja että sinne ei tehdä tunnelia. Tämä on hyvin konkreettista.
> Lisäksi Kh on päättänyt, että ratikasta tehdään hankesuunnitelma.


Toki tämä on konkreettista, että mitä ei tehdä ja, että tehdään suunnitelma.
Ajattelin asiaa raitiotien konkreettisen rakentamisen kannalta.
Poliittiset päätökset ovat kuin veteen piirretty viiva. Olettehan seuranneet Vuotos-asiaa. Mihinkään päätökseen ei voi luottaa.
Sitten kun on solmittu urakkasopimus sillan rakentamisesta ja tehty sopimus raitiotiekiskojen "valssaajan" kanssa, on tapahtunut jotain konkreettista raitiotien rakentamisesta Laajasaloon.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lisäksi Kh on päättänyt, että ratikasta tehdään hankesuunnitelma. Käytännössä käy käsittääkseni hyvin harvoin niin, että pannaan isot paukut hankesuunnitelman laatimiseen ja sitten todetaan vaan, että ei toteutetakaan.


Hankesuunnitelma ei ole vielä kovinkaan syvällinen paperi, joten sen tekeminen ei vaadi kovinkaan isoja paukkuja verrattuna hankkeen kokoon. Koska hankesuunnitelma tuodaan yleensä luottamuselimien käsittelyyn vain vähän ennen rahoituspäätöstä, ei päättäjien mieli ehdi muuttua välillä, joten siksi hyväksytystä hankesuunnitelmasta seuraa yleensä rahoituspäätös.




> Hankesuunnitelma valmistuu keväällä ja se käsitellään aikanaan lautakunnissa sekä hyväksytään (tai jätetään hyväksymättä) valtuustossa. Tarkoitus on, että hankesuunnitelma hyväksytään vuoden 2009 syksyllä.


Noinkohan käy...




> Sinänsä on ihan totta, että ennen hankesuunnitelman hyväksymistä rakennuspäätöstä ei ole.


Hankesuunnitelma ei ole vielä rakennuspäätös, koska se ei sisällä rahoitusta. Onhan mm. länsimetrosta hyväksytty hankesuunnitelma, mutta rahoituspäätöstä ei vielä ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

Koirasaarentien varren kaavoitus ja itse tien asemakaava ja katusuunnitelma jäivät tänään kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa pöydälle. Kritisoin varsin voimakkaasti esitettyä ratkaisua sijoittaa bussi- ja raitioliikenne kadun keskelle joukkoliikennekaistoille, joita reunustavat puurivit. Virasto tutkii ainakin alustavasti ehdotustani tehdä katu ja raitiotierata vierekkäin, jolloin bussit ajavat autokaistoja ja raitiovaunut katuliikenteestä riippumattomasti nurmirataa. Katusuunnitelmaa ja rakentamisen muita kaavoja käsitellään uudelleen ensi viikolla.

Edellä käytyyn keskusteluun viitaten totean, että Kruunuvuorenrannan alueen rakentaminen edellyttää liikenneyhteyksiä. Ja kun alue on suunniteltu ja kaavoitettu sen perusteella, että sinne tullaan ratikalla meren yli, yhteys on toteutettava. Eli nyt ei ole kysymys siitä, toteutuuko alueen joukkoliikenneyhteys vai ei, sillä jos se ei toteudu, ei toteudu koko aluekaan. Vaihtoehdot olivat yhteyden toteutustavassa, ei siinä, tehdäänkö yhteyttä vai ei. Siltä kannalta asia on varma, vaikka hankesuunnitelmaa ja rahoituspäätöstä ei vielä olekaan.

Espoon metron kanssa tilanne on erilainen siksi, että metron rakentaminen ei ole välttämätöntä. Espoon kaavoitus on tehty siten, että liikenne on hoidettavissa yhtä hyvin ilman metroa, myös tulevaisuudessa. Espoossa on jo toiminnassa oleva liikennejärjestelmä, joten metron viivästyminen tai rakentamatta jättäminen ei estä mitään muuta. Siksi Espoossa voidaan tehdä kieltävä rahoituspäätös, jos rahaa ei ole.

Sekin ero Laajasalon ja Espoon välillä on, että Espoossa valittiin kustannuksiltaan kallein esillä ollut vaihtoehto, joka nykyistä huomattavasti alhaisemmalla kustannusarviolla oli osoitettu kannattavimmaksi. Laajasalossa on valittu halvin ratkaisuperiaate, joka samalla oli osoitettu kannattavimmaksi. Laajasalossa ei siis ole sellaista mahdollisuutta, että jos rahasta tulee tiukkaa, otetaan halvempi vaihtoehto. Sen sijaan Espoossa tämä mahdollisuus on.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Hankesuunnitelma ei ole vielä rakennuspäätös, koska se ei sisällä rahoitusta. Onhan mm. länsimetrosta hyväksytty hankesuunnitelma, mutta rahoituspäätöstä ei vielä ole.


Jep. Kuitenkaan pk-seudulta ei tule nyt mieleen mitään sellaista tämän kokoluokan hanketta, joka olisi edennyt niin pitkälle, että hankesuunnitelma olisi hyväksytty, mutta sitten ei löytyisikään rahaa toteutukseen. Pidän tuollaista tilannetta aika teoreettisena. Länsimetrostakin Espoo pitää kynsin hampain kiinni, vähentää sitten rahaa koulujen hankinnoista, sairaanhoitajien sijaisuuksista yms. että siihen saadaan rahaa.

No, yksi hanke tulee mieleen. Kumpulan kampuksen busseja varten suunniteltu katulämmitys. Siihen oli rahatkin varattu ja tarjoukset pyydetty ja saatu, mutta kun halvin tarjous oli budjetoituun nähden kaksinkertainen (kuka tekee tuollaisia budjetteja?) niin homma päätettiin unohtaa. Tuo painii kuitenkin aivan eri kokoluokassa kuin raideliikenteen laajennushankkeet.

Tuleeko sulle mieleen jotain suuremman kokoluokan hankkeita Helsingistä, jossa hankepäätöksen jälkeen olisi todettu, että eipäs tehdä sittenkään?

Et näytä uskovan tuohon hankesuunnitelman hyväksymisaikatauluun. Miksi näin? Kyllä yksi vuosi on mielestäni riittävän pitkä aika hankesuunnitelman tekoon ja poliittiseen käsittelyyn.

Kslk:n esityslistassa 6.11. todetaan, että hankesuunnitelman pitäisi olla valmis maaliskuussa. Siihen mäkään en ihan jaksa uskoa, koska tämän suuruusluokan ratikkahanke on jotain aivan muuta kuin mitä HKL-Suy on tottunut suunnittelemaan. Aikaa kuluu varmasti enemmän, kun opetellaan uusia asioita ja uudenlaista ajattelua taikka vaihtoehtoisesti etsitään ja koulutetaan konsultteja. Mutta jos paketti on valmis kesäkuun lautakuntiin, niin kyllä se ehtii valtuustoon syksyllä.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Helsingin Sanomien palstoilla on keskustelu käynyt kiivaana ketjun aiheesta. Monessa viestissä on ihmetelty miksei selvitetyissä vaihtoehdoissa ole siltaa Kulosaareen ja sitä kautta joukkoliikenneyhteyttä Kulosaaren metroasemalle. Myös pikaratikkaa Herttoniemeen on ehdotettu. Joku taisi ehdottaa ratikkaa Merihaan kautta. Ihan uteliaisuuttani, tiedättekö näitä vaihtoehtoja tutkitun? Nopeampiahan noi olisivat nykyiseen bussiliityntään, vaan eivätkö riittävän?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Edellä käytyyn keskusteluun viitaten totean, että Kruunuvuorenrannan alueen rakentaminen edellyttää liikenneyhteyksiä. Ja kun alue on suunniteltu ja kaavoitettu sen perusteella, että sinne tullaan ratikalla meren yli, yhteys on toteutettava. Eli nyt ei ole kysymys siitä, toteutuuko alueen joukkoliikenneyhteys vai ei, sillä jos se ei toteudu, ei toteudu koko aluekaan. Vaihtoehdot olivat yhteyden toteutustavassa, ei siinä, tehdäänkö yhteyttä vai ei. Siltä kannalta asia on varma, vaikka hankesuunnitelmaa ja rahoituspäätöstä ei vielä olekaan.
> 
> Espoon metron kanssa tilanne on erilainen siksi, että metron rakentaminen ei ole välttämätöntä. Espoon kaavoitus on tehty siten, että liikenne on hoidettavissa yhtä hyvin ilman metroa, myös tulevaisuudessa. Espoossa on jo toiminnassa oleva liikennejärjestelmä, joten metron viivästyminen tai rakentamatta jättäminen ei estä mitään muuta. Siksi Espoossa voidaan tehdä kieltävä rahoituspäätös, jos rahaa ei ole.


Jos nyt näitä vertailee, niin voihan koko Kruunuvuorenranan  asuinalue jättää rakentamatta, jos tulee pulaa rahasta. Sillan vastustajathan eivät ole kiinnostuneita missä muut ihmiset asuvat, kunhan he itse saavat nauttia merinäköalasta. Lisäksi asuntojen rakentamisaikataulun sanelevat aika pitkälti rakennusliikket, joilla on samaanaikaan tai ennen Kruunuvuorenrantaa muita isoja kovan rahan asuntojen rakennushankkeita vireillä kuten Jätkäsaari ja Sompasari/Kalasatama. 

Espoon kohdalla on se vaihtoehto olemassa, että jos rahaa ei ole tarpeeksi, rakennetaan metro aluksi vain Tapiolaan. Metrohan on kahden kaupungin yhteinen hanke, ja mikään muu ratkaisu kuin metro ei ole toistaiseksi kelvannut Helsingille. Helsingille on tärkeintä miten sen omat asukkaat pääsevät töihin Espoon suurille työpaikka-alueille Tapiolan-Otaniemen-Keilaniemen alueella. Espoolle metro kaupungin rajalta Tapiolaan tulisi maksamaan alle puolet Matinkylän metroon verrattuna, joten siihen luulisi rahaa löytyvän. Pitää ottaa myös huomioon että metro ja Tapiolan alueen kehittäminen ylipäänsä ovat kytketty vahvasti yhteen toisiinsa, jos toinen jätetään tekemättä, ei toisestakaan tule mitään. Espoolaisten matkustamista Helsinkiin Tapiolan metrokaan ei huonontaisi jos länsiväylän ja kehäykkösen risteykseen Keilaniemeen rakennetaan iso vaihtoterminaali jossa tapahtuu vaihto nopeasti bussin ja metron välillä niiden osalta jotka tulevat länsiväylää pitkin Tapiolaa kauampaa. Jos metro rakennetaan aluksi vain Tapiolaan, jää aikaa tutkia enemmän miten pikaraitiotie soveltuisi Espoon muiden osien liikenteen hoitamiseen, ja saataisiin kattavampi verkko aikaiseksi.  Jokeri tulee joka tapauksessa, mutta olisi aika hassua jos esim Suurpellon raitiotie jäisi irralliseksi osaksi ilman kytköstä Jokeriin. 

Joka tapauksessa onnittelen kaikkia Laajasalon raitiotiehankkeessa osallisia olleita onnistuneesta junailusta. Kun asia on valtuustossa näin selvin numeroin päätetty, niin mitään sellaista jälkipeliä kuten Töölönlahden kaavasta tai Vuosaaren satamasta ei tule. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Jokeri tulee joka tapauksessa, mutta olisi aika hassua jos esim Suurpellon raitiotie jäisi irralliseksi osaksi ilman kytköstä Jokeriin.


Suurpellon raitiotie likimain seuraa Jokeri II:n linjausta, jolloin kytkös Jokeriin tulee Myyrmäestä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Et näytä uskovan tuohon hankesuunnitelman hyväksymisaikatauluun. Miksi näin? Kyllä yksi vuosi on mielestäni riittävän pitkä aika hankesuunnitelman tekoon ja poliittiseen käsittelyyn.


Hankesuunnitelmaa ei varsinaisesti tarvita mihinkään tässä vaiheessa. Valtuustolta on jo periaatepäätös joukkoliikenneyhteydestä, joten hankesuunnitelmalla ei ole enää sitä roolia, mikä sillä yleensä on. Nyt hankesuunnitelma on vain muodollisuus, joka voidaan tehdä vasta juuri ennen rahoituspäätöstä.

----------


## teme

> Helsingin Sanomien palstoilla on keskustelu käynyt kiivaana ketjun aiheesta. Monessa viestissä on ihmetelty miksei selvitetyissä vaihtoehdoissa ole siltaa Kulosaareen ja sitä kautta joukkoliikenneyhteyttä Kulosaaren metroasemalle. Myös pikaratikkaa Herttoniemeen on ehdotettu. Joku taisi ehdottaa ratikkaa Merihaan kautta. Ihan uteliaisuuttani, tiedättekö näitä vaihtoehtoja tutkitun? Nopeampiahan noi olisivat nykyiseen bussiliityntään, vaan eivätkö riittävän?


Merihaan kautta kiertäminen on vielä jotenkin järkevä ajatus, mutta Kulosaaren liityntää en kyllä ymmärrä. Yhteys vaatisi ihan kohtuullisen kokoisen sillan ja  todennäköisesti tunnelin Kulosaaressa,. En usko että se juurikaan säästää rahaa, ja hyödyt on pienet, edelleen on vaihto. Lisäksi mitään muuta asiointia kuin liityntäliikennettä tämä ei juuri tue, Herttoniemessä on sentään kaupat, kouluja, jne.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt hankesuunnitelma on vain muodollisuus, joka voidaan tehdä vasta juuri ennen rahoituspäätöstä.


Näinhän siinä tulee väistämättä käymään, sillä hankesuunnitelma on siis tarkoitus hyväksyä syksyllä 2009. Rahoituspäätös tulee väkisinkin samaan syssyyn, sillä taloussuunnitelmassa on varattu rakennusrahaa jo vuodelle 2010. Tuon vuoden budjetti taas tulee hyväksyttäväksi vuoden 2009 lopulla. Vuonna 2010 on määrä ainakin rakentaa Koirasaarentietä Laajasalon puolella.

----------


## Max

HS esitteli tänään Korkeasaaren pohjoisrannan arkkitehtuurikilpailun voittanutta työtä, jossa tosiaan Mustikkamaan sillan ympäristö kokisi aikamoisen muodonmuutoksen. Itselleni siinä pisti silmään, etten huomannut minkäänlaista raitiolinjan tuloon varautumista. Eikös Laajasalon linjan ole tarkoitus ajaa juuri tuota rantaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itselleni siinä pisti silmään, etten huomannut minkäänlaista raitiolinjan tuloon varautumista. Eikös Laajasalon linjan ole tarkoitus ajaa juuri tuota rantaa?


On. Mutta tämä kilpailu on taidettu järjestää ennen kuin asiasta oli päätöstä. Sinänsä hyvin kuvaavaa. Kun on kilpailu, jonka alueelle voisi ehkä joskus tulla joku metrolinja, niin se huomataan kyllä mainita. Mutta ei ratikkaa, vaikka ratikka on paljon suurempi syy mainita siksi, että se VOI kulkea suunniteltavassa ympäristössä sen osana. Esimerkiksi Herttoniemen metroaseman ympäristön kilpailussa ei edellytetty ratikkaa, vaikka sellainen oli suunnitelmissa ja valtuusto joulukuussa päättikin ratikan sinne haluta.

Antero

----------


## Max

> Esimerkiksi Herttoniemen metroaseman ympäristön kilpailussa ei edellytetty ratikkaa, vaikka sellainen oli suunnitelmissa ja valtuusto joulukuussa päättikin ratikan sinne haluta.


Oho, tuota en olekaan kuullut. Laajasalon linja on siis päätetty jatkaa Herttoniemeen asti?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Laajasalon linja on siis päätetty jatkaa Herttoniemeen asti?


Ei, mutta valtuusto on velvoittanut sitä ainakin tutkimaan/suunnittelemaan.

----------


## ess

> Ei, mutta valtuusto on velvoittanut sitä ainakin tutkimaan/suunnittelemaan.


Miksei samalla vaivalla rakenneta metrolle kolmatta pistoa?

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksei samalla vaivalla rakenneta metrolle kolmatta pistoa?


Sitäkin tutkittiin ja vastaus löytyy loppuraportista muutaman sivun mittaisena karttoineen ym. Lyhyesti: järkyttävän kallista, huonot kallio-olosuhteet, pitää kiertää Roihuvuoren kautta, mutkitteleva ja hidas reitti ja liikennöinti hankalasti järjestettävissä eri haarojen erilaisten kuormitusten vuoksi.

----------


## Albert

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...ajasalon_.html




> Kaupunginvaltuusto on 12.11.2008 päättänyt merkitä tiedoksi Laajasalon raidevaihtoehtojen tarkastelu 2008-raportin ja hyväksynyt Laajasalon joukkoliikenteen raideratkaisun jatkovalmistelun pohjaksi raitiotie-siltavaihtoehdon välillä Laajasalo-Korkeasaari-Sompasaari-Kruununhaka.
> 
> Brändö Seglare r.f, Fregatti Oy yrityspalvelut, Markku Jutila, Kruununhaka-Seura-Kronohagssällskapet r.y, Kruununhaan asukasyhdistys r.y, Kulosaarelaiset-Bränöborna r.y ja Sunlines Oy ovat tehneet 19.12.2008 valtuuston päätöksestä kunnallisvalituksen hallinto-oikeudelle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Valitus tullaan onneksi tässä vaiheessa todennäköisesti hylkäämään nopeutetussa järjestyksessä, koska kuten esityslistastakin käy ilmi, ei asiasta ole tehty vielä oikeudessa sitovaa päätöstä, vaan kyseessä on ollut vasta asian valmistelu, josta ei voi valittaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Olisi ollut kiintoisaa lukea myös itse valitus, mutta enpä onnistunut siihen khs:n sivujen kautta pääsemään.

Minusta kaupunki näyttää olevan vahvoilla siinä, että tämä valtuustopäätös tulkitaan asian valmisteluksi, vaikka minusta valmistelulla yleensä tarkoitetaan virastojen, lautakuntien ja khs:n päätöksiä, jotka edeltävät valtuuston päätöstä.

Valittajien väitteet siitä, että muita vaihtoehtoja ei ole tutkittu, kaatunevat melko varmasti. Muita vaihtoehtoja, erityisesti erilaisia metroratkaisuja, jotka eivät vaikuta vesliikenteeseen, on tutkittu erittäin kattavasti. Olisikin kiinnostanut, ovatko valittajat yksilöineet jotain, mikä on jäänyt tutkimatta.

Tähänastisen käytännön mukaan vain muotovirheitä koskevat valitukset menestyvät. Sellaiset valitukset, joissa valittaja ei ole tyytyväinen valittuun ratkaisuun, eivät ole menestyneet. Ratkaisuissa on aina vedottu siihen, että valinta vaihtoehtojen välillä on tarkoituksenmukaisuuskysymys, ja sen ratkaisu on valtuuston toimivaltaa ja se tehtävä, mikä sen pitääkin tehdä. Tällä perusteella on hylätty mm. metrosta tehdyt valitukset.

Jos tai todennäköisesti kun laintulkinta on tämä, valittajien myöhempikin valitus varsinaisesta rakentamispäätöksestä tulee kaatumaan. Eli oikeusistuin ei ole erotuomari, joka päättää, onko valtuuston vai valittajien mielipide oikea. Ja veikkaan, että samoin käy tällä hetkellä käsittelyssä oleville metrovalituksille.

Pelkistetysti sanottuna nimittäin on niin, että valtuusto saa tehdä huonojakin päätöksiä. Jos ne nimittäin on tehty oikeassa järjestyksessä eli lain mukaan menetellen. Huono ja hyvä kun ovat viime kädessä mielipidekysymyksiä, ja valtuustolla on oikeus omaan mielipiteeseensä. Jos kaupunkilaiset ja valtuusto ovat eri mieltä, siinä on kysymys politiikasta, joka ei kuulu hallinto-oikeuden toimivaltaan.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pelkistetysti sanottuna nimittäin on niin, että valtuusto saa tehdä huonojakin päätöksiä.


Valittajat olivat ilmeisesti myös vedonneet kuntalaisten yhdenvertaisuuteen. Se onkin asia, jota valtuustokaan ei saa ylittää. Mutta olisi vaikeaa nähdä, että Laajasalon ratikka loukkaisi yhdenvertaisuutta mitenkään. Enemmän sitä mielestäni loukkaisi sen rakentamatta jättäminen. Metron rakentaminen taas loukkaisi muiden helsinkiläisten yhdenvertaisuutta, koska he joutuisivat maksamaan useita satoja miljoonia hankkeesta, jonka hyödyt olisivat kulosaarelaisten "paremmat" rantamaisemat. Lakipykälät kun eivät kerro mitään "ensin asuvan oikeudesta", johon kulosaarelaiset valituksessa vetoavat. Lain silmissä eilen Helsinkiin muuttanut on yhtä helsinkiläinen kuin täällä syntynytkin. Onneksi. Jos yhdenvertaisuus tarkoittaisi, kuten kulosaarelaiset väittävät, ettei kenenkään oikeuksia mihinkään saa ikinä heikentää, yhdenvertaisuus ei todellisuudessa toteutuisi, vaan vanhimmat asukkaat saisivat NIMBYllä polkea myöhemmin muuttaneiden oikeuksia miten huvittaisi.

----------


## ultrix

> Pelkistetysti sanottuna nimittäin on niin, että valtuusto saa tehdä huonojakin päätöksiä. Jos ne nimittäin on tehty oikeassa järjestyksessä eli lain mukaan menetellen. Huono ja hyvä kun ovat viime kädessä mielipidekysymyksiä, ja valtuustolla on oikeus omaan mielipiteeseensä. Jos kaupunkilaiset ja valtuusto ovat eri mieltä, siinä on kysymys politiikasta, joka ei kuulu hallinto-oikeuden toimivaltaan.


Asia on juurikin näin. Kuntalain 90 § säätelee kunnallisvalituksesta seuraavaa:



> Valtuuston ja kuntayhtymän 81 §:n 1 momentissa tarkoitetun toimielimen päätökseen sekä kunnanhallituksen, lautakunnan ja johtokunnan oikaisuvaatimuksen johdosta antamaan päätökseen haetaan muutosta kunnallisvalituksella hallinto-oikeudelta.
> 
>    Valituksen saa tehdä sillä perusteella, että:
> 
>     päätös on syntynyt virheellisessä järjestyksessä;    päätöksen tehnyt viranomainen on ylittänyt toimivaltansa; tai    päätös on muuten lainvastainen.
>     Valittajan tulee esittää 2 momentissa tarkoitetut valituksen perusteet ennen valitusajan päättymistä.


Kunnanvaltuustolle on jätetty siis suuri harkintavalta toimialaansa kuuluvissa asioissa, mikä on tärkeimpiä kunnallisen itsehallinnon peruspilareita.

----------


## Kolli

Jos valitus ei onnaa, niin milloin siltaa päästään parhaimmillaan rakentamaan?
Onko siis totta, että Laajasalossa tehdään ekat kiskotyöt jo tulevana kesänä?(Koirasaarentie)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos valitus ei onnaa, niin milloin siltaa päästään parhaimmillaan rakentamaan?


Kyllä kai valmisteluun menee pari vuotta. Silta on suunniteltava, ja sekä suunnittelu että rakennusurakka on kilpailutettava.



> Onko siis totta, että Laajasalossa tehdään ekat kiskotyöt jo tulevana kesänä?(Koirasaarentie)


Jos Koirasaarentietä ryhdytään tekemään ks-lautakunnan hyväksymän valitettavan suunnitelman mukaan, raide on rakennettava saman tien. Ei ole kovin älykästä rakentaa keskelle bussikaistat, jotka kohta revitään pois, jotta niille rakennetaan raide ja asfalttipinnoite uudelleen. Ilmajohtoa ei tarvitse rakentaa ennen kuin raiteille tulee liikennettä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos Koirasaarentietä ryhdytään tekemään ks-lautakunnan hyväksymän valitettavan suunnitelman mukaan, raide on rakennettava saman tien. Ei ole kovin älykästä rakentaa keskelle bussikaistat, jotka kohta revitään pois, jotta niille rakennetaan raide ja asfalttipinnoite uudelleen.


Muotoilisin kuitenkin niin, että raide "olisi syytä rakentaa" saman tien. En nimittäin olisi ollenkaan yllättynyt, jos kävisi niin, että bussikaistat revitään parin vuoden päästä auki ratatöiden vuoksi. Ja luulen, ettet säkään olisi yllättynyt? Ei se järkevää ole. Mutta silti.

Laajasalosta pitäisi saada suht pian aikaan sellainen valtuustopäätös, joka ei ole valmistelua vaan päätös (vrt. tuo valitusprosessi), koska ilman sitä ratatöitä tuskin tehdään. Sama hommahan on nyt menossa kiireen vilkkaa Jätkäsaaren kanssa, kun siellä pitäisi aloitella pikku hiljaa kiskotöitä, mutta missään ei vielä virallisesti ole päätetty, että Jätkäsaareen rakennetaan ratikka. Kaipa Khs pian käsittelee Jlk:n hyväksymän perustamissuunnitelman ja vie sen sitten valtuustoon, mutta ennen valtuustopäätöstä kiskoja tuskin lasketaan sen paremmin Jätkässä kuin Laajasalossakaan.

Mitä Laajasaloon tulee niin samaan aikaan siltayhteyden suunnittelun ja rakentamisen kanssa pitäisi mielestäni jo tehdä katuradat saarella valmiiksi sekä Yliskylään että Reiherintielle. Tänä ja ensi vuonna olisi kapasiteettia rakentaa niitä ratoja, kun taas 2011-12 on valtava kapasiteettipula, jos samaan syssyyn yritetään saada vuonna 2012 käyttöön Saukonpaaden, Länsiterminaalin ja Ilmalan radat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> kun taas 2011-12 on valtava kapasiteettipula, jos samaan syssyyn yritetään saada vuonna 2012 käyttöön Saukonpaaden, Länsiterminaalin ja Ilmalan radat.


Kapasiteettipula voisi olla suorastaan toivottavaa. Silloin olisi pakko tilata radanrakennus saksalaisilta firmoilta, jotka tekisivät homman kunnolla.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## 339-DF

> Kapasiteettipula voisi olla suorastaan toivottavaa. Silloin olisi pakko tilata radanrakennus saksalaisilta firmoilta, jotka tekisivät homman kunnolla.


Johan täällä on ollut saksalaisia firmoja rataa rakentamassa, ja ymmärtääkseni laatu on heikompi kuin HKL-radan itse rakentamassa radassa.

Jos koko radanrakennusperiaatetta halutaan päivittää, niin se on asia erikseen. Mutta nykyiset HKL:n ulkopuolelta tilaamat urakat tehdään samoilla periaatteilla ja tekniikalla kuin HKL:n omakin työ, urakoitsija tekee niin kuin tilaaja tahtoo.

----------


## Jusa

> Tänä ja ensi vuonna olisi kapasiteettia rakentaa niitä ratoja, kun taas 2011-12 on valtava kapasiteettipula, jos samaan syssyyn yritetään saada vuonna 2012 käyttöön Saukonpaaden, Länsiterminaalin ja Ilmalan radat.


Kyllähän nyt kannattaisi järjestää radanrakentajille selviä kohteita, muutaman vuoden kuluttua saattaa koittaa taasen nousun alku.
Valmiit suunnitelmat työn alle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Johan täällä on ollut saksalaisia firmoja rataa rakentamassa, ja ymmärtääkseni laatu on heikompi kuin HKL-radan itse rakentamassa radassa.


Niin ilmeisesti ainakin Kamppiin UKKK:n ja Fredan mutkan, jos oikein muistan. En ole kyllä kuullut varsinaisesti radan laadusta kommentteja, mutta toisaalta kuulin, ettei sitä pätkää Helsingille tyypilliseen tapaan valettukaan kiinni betoniin, vaan eristettiin muovilla tms. (minkä olen kuullut olevan hyvä juttu). Kertokaa toki asiaa tuntevammat lisää.

----------


## 339-DF

Yleisten töiden lautakunta antaa kokouksessaan 19.3.09 lausunnon Koirasaarentien asemakaavasta. HKR:n esittelijä ei vaikuta kovin tyytyväiseltä kaavaan. Esittelijän mukaan "katutilan mitoitus on tehty tiukaksi, joten sovitut katusuunnittelun ja esteettömyyden ohjearvot eivät täyty eikä katusuunnittelulle ole jätetty riittävästi pelivaraa." Mitähän tämä mahtaa käytännössä tarkoittaa, kun katualue kuitenkin on 30,5 metriä leveä? Esittelijän mielestä katusuunnittelun edetessä kaavassa esitettyjä katualueen rajoja joudutaan muuttamaan. Edelleen katutilan kapeus ja lumitilan puuttuminen tulevat aiheuttamaan ongelmia ylläpidossa. Kuitenkin ajoradan toisella puolella on kolmimetrinen viherkaista ja toisella puolella metrin levyinen erotuskaista (jonka jälkeen tulee pyörätie). Eikö tuo tila riitä lumelle?

Mielenkiintoisin kommentti on, että raitiovaunun vähimmäisetäisyys puunrungosta tulee olla kuusi metriä. Sitä ei sen kummemmin perustella. Jos tuollainen vaatimus menee läpi, niin sitten koko katu menee uusiksi. Nythän katu on suunniteltu siten, että keskellä on 7 m leveä rv-kaista, ja sen molemmin puolin on kolmimetriset viherkaistat puurivineen.

Rv-liikenteen kannalta olisi tietysti parasta, ettei puita olisi ollenkaan, tai että ne ainakin ovat mahdollisimman kaukana radasta. Kuitenkaan en oikein jaksa uskoa, että kaava menisi uusiksi.

HKL:n johtokunta muuten lausui kaavasta 5.3.09, eikä löytänyt siitä mitään huomautettavaa. HKL:n esittelijän mielestä on ihan OK, että bussit ja ratikat käyttävät samoja kaistoja. Ihmettelenkin vähän, ettei HKL ole osannut hyödyntää sitä tietotaitoa, jota on juuri saatu raidejokerin käynnissä olevan yleissuunnitelmatyön myötä. Siellä nimittäin yksiselitteisesti huomattiin saksalaisen konsultin avulla se tosiasia, että yhdistetty rv- ja bussikaista ei ole hyvä juttu joukkoliikenteelle. Jopa niin, että joukkoliikenteelle kokonaisuudessaa on pääsääntöisesti edullisempaa, että rv kulkee omia kaistoja ja bussi autokaistoja.

----------


## ess

> Kapasiteettipula voisi olla suorastaan toivottavaa. Silloin olisi pakko tilata radanrakennus saksalaisilta firmoilta, jotka tekisivät homman kunnolla.


Pasilan aseman ristikot taisi asentaa VR:n ratapuoli. En sitten tiedä heidän työnsä laadusta.

----------


## late-

> Ihmettelenkin vähän, ettei HKL ole osannut hyödyntää sitä tietotaitoa, jota on juuri saatu raidejokerin käynnissä olevan yleissuunnitelmatyön myötä. Siellä nimittäin yksiselitteisesti huomattiin saksalaisen konsultin avulla se tosiasia, että yhdistetty rv- ja bussikaista ei ole hyvä juttu joukkoliikenteelle. Jopa niin, että joukkoliikenteelle kokonaisuudessaa on pääsääntöisesti edullisempaa, että rv kulkee omia kaistoja ja bussi autokaistoja.


Eipä tuota Raide-Jokerin työssä erityisesti perusteltu tai selvitetty. Tehtiin vain kuten saksalainen konsultti parhaaksi näki. HKL:n päättävien tahojen vakuuttamiseksi asiaa pitäisi selvittää erikseen. Raide-Jokerinkaan osalta ratkaisu ei välttämättä ole lopullinen, jos erillisiä perusteluja ei jossain vaiheessa saada.

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL:n päättävien tahojen vakuuttamiseksi asiaa pitäisi selvittää erikseen. Raide-Jokerinkaan osalta ratkaisu ei välttämättä ole lopullinen, jos erillisiä perusteluja ei jossain vaiheessa saada.


No sitten pitäisi kyllä totisesti selvittää, ja mitä pikimmin. Toki kokeneen saksalaisen konsultin avulla. Mukana sujuvuuden lisäksi myös turvallisuusaspekti. Onkohan tuollaista selvitystä suunnitteilla?

----------


## teme

> Mielenkiintoisin kommentti on, että raitiovaunun vähimmäisetäisyys puunrungosta tulee olla kuusi metriä. Sitä ei sen kummemmin perustella.


Tuota, miksi ihmeessä?

----------


## petteri

Tuo puuetäisyys on varmaan tehty sillä oletuksella, ettei puita trimmata, vaan puiden annetaan kasvaa vapaasti. Trimmaamalla puun saa pysymään hyvinkin kapeana.

----------


## risukasa

Katselkaapa vaikka Bulevardin puiden oksia suhteessa ajolankaan. Kyllä se tietyllä tavalla helpottaa ylläpitoa etteivät puut kasva aivan radan vieressä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuota, miksi ihmeessä?


Ysin reitiltä Aleksin Kiven kadulta katosivat puut tästä samasta syystä, mutta loppujen lopuksi uudet puut istutettiin kadun keskelle kevyen liikenteen väylän molemmin puolin kuten kadulla muuallakin. Etäisyys raiteesta ei ole 6 metriä.

Selitystä tälle vaatimukselle voi hakea lehtikelin välttämisestä sekä tietenkin oksien karsimisesta. Mutta tulee kyllä mieleen myös haluttomuus. HKR:lle on tietenkin halvinta, ettei sen tarvitse hoitaa näitäkään puita, vaan ne saavat kasvaa ja rehottaa itsekseen. Valitsemamme valtuustohan meidän verorahojamme HKR:lle jakaa kaupungin pitämiseksi kauniina. Valtuusto on valinnut lautakunnan.

Antero

----------


## Miska

> HKL:n esittelijän mielestä on ihan OK, että bussit ja ratikat käyttävät samoja kaistoja. Ihmettelenkin vähän, ettei HKL ole osannut hyödyntää sitä tietotaitoa, jota on juuri saatu raidejokerin käynnissä olevan yleissuunnitelmatyön myötä. Siellä nimittäin yksiselitteisesti huomattiin saksalaisen konsultin avulla se tosiasia, että yhdistetty rv- ja bussikaista ei ole hyvä juttu joukkoliikenteelle. Jopa niin, että joukkoliikenteelle kokonaisuudessaa on pääsääntöisesti edullisempaa, että rv kulkee omia kaistoja ja bussi autokaistoja.


Kuinkahan massiivista liikennettä tuonne Laajasaloon on suunniteltu? Voisin kuvitella, että tuollaisessa esikaupunkiympäristössä kohtalaisen harvakseltaan kulkevat bussit ja ratikat mahtuisivat ihan hyvin samoille pysäkeille. Yhteiset pysäkit olisi varmasti erillisiä edullisempaa rakentaa eikä se nyt varmasti matkustajienkaan kannalta huono juttu ole, ettei tarvitse arpoa mennäkö bussi- vai ratikkapysäkille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuinkahan massiivista liikennettä tuonne Laajasaloon on suunniteltu? Voisin kuvitella, että tuollaisessa esikaupunkiympäristössä kohtalaisen harvakseltaan kulkevat bussit ja ratikat mahtuisivat ihan hyvin samoille pysäkeille. Yhteiset pysäkit olisi varmasti erillisiä edullisempaa rakentaa eikä se nyt varmasti matkustajienkaan kannalta huono juttu ole, ettei tarvitse arpoa mennäkö bussi- vai ratikkapysäkille.


Ratikoiden osalta suurin piirtein yhtä tiheää kuin Tukholmankadulla tai Paciuksenkadulla. Koirasaarentien länsipäässä yhtä tiheää kuin Hämeentiellä.

Bussien osalta vuoroja on vähemmän eikä vuorovälejä ole käsittääkseni vielä suunniteltu.

Yhteisten pysäkkien rakennuskustannussäästö on marginaalinen tilanteessa, jossa koko katu joka tapauksessa rakennetaan alusta alkaen.

Arpominen on turhaa, sillä bussit palvelevat Herttoniemeen ja ratikat keskustaan suuntautuvaa liikennettä, eikä sellaisia matkoja käytännössä ole, joilla voi valita jomman kumman liikennemuodon.

Pahimmillaan bussit hidastavat raitiovaunujen kulkua pitkien pysäkkiaikojensa vuoksi (menkääpä katsomaan parin viikon päästä Kamppiin!), mutta suurin huono puoli tuossa liittyy siihen, ettei rv-väylää voida toteuttaa kaupunkikuvallisesti parempana ja liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta parempana nurmiratana urattomin kiskoin.

----------


## Miska

> Pahimmillaan bussit hidastavat raitiovaunujen kulkua pitkien pysäkkiaikojensa vuoksi (menkääpä katsomaan parin viikon päästä Kamppiin!), mutta suurin huono puoli tuossa liittyy siihen, ettei rv-väylää voida toteuttaa kaupunkikuvallisesti parempana ja liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta parempana nurmiratana urattomin kiskoin.


Minä kyllä väitän, että yksittäisiltä pysäkeiltä Laajasalossa bussin kyytiin nousevien matkustajien määrä on huomattavasti pienempi kuin Kampissa. Kampissa nousijoita on yleensä puoli bussillista, kun taas Laajasalon pysäkeillä olettaisin nousijoita olevan yleensä luokkaa 0 - 5. 

En tiedä tarkemmin minkälaista linjastoa Laajasaloon on suunniteltu, mutta kaipa siellä kuitenkin saaren sisäisillä yhteyksillä on mahdollista valita bussin ja ratikan välillä (esim. Koirasaarentie - ostari -välillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä kyllä väitän, että yksittäisiltä pysäkeiltä Laajasalossa bussin kyytiin nousevien matkustajien määrä on huomattavasti pienempi kuin Kampissa. Kampissa nousijoita on yleensä puoli bussillista, kun taas Laajasalon pysäkeillä olettaisin nousijoita olevan yleensä luokkaa 0 - 5.


Varmaan ne nousijamäärät kasvavat, kun asutus lisääntyy, mutta toki ne ovat pienemmät kuin Kampissa. Samaa mieltä.




> En tiedä tarkemmin minkälaista linjastoa Laajasaloon on suunniteltu, mutta kaipa siellä kuitenkin saaren sisäisillä yhteyksillä on mahdollista valita bussin ja ratikan välillä (esim. Koirasaarentie - ostari -välillä.


Linjaston näkee Kruunuvuoren joukkoliikenneraportista. En nyt jaksa etsiä linkkiä siihen, mutta se varmaan löytyy KSV:n sivuilta, tai täältä foorumiltakin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Arpominen on turhaa, sillä bussit palvelevat Herttoniemeen ja ratikat keskustaan suuntautuvaa liikennettä, eikä sellaisia matkoja käytännössä ole, joilla voi valita jomman kumman liikennemuodon.


Täytynee toivoa sellaista ihmettä, että ratikka jatkuisi lopulta Herttoniemeen. Sitten yhteisiä bussipysäkkejä tulisi kai korkeintaan Laajasalon ostarin ja Herttoniemen välille.

Tästä syystä olisi tietysti hyvä päättää jo nyt, jatkuuko ratikka Herttoniemeen ja voitaisiinko yöliikennekin hoitaa ratikoilla. Tosin bussipysäkit tarvittaisiin edelleen poikkeusliikennettä varten.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Täytynee toivoa sellaista ihmettä, että ratikka jatkuisi lopulta Herttoniemeen. Sitten yhteisiä bussipysäkkejä tulisi kai korkeintaan Laajasalon ostarin ja Herttoniemen välille.
> 
> Tästä syystä olisi tietysti hyvä päättää jo nyt, jatkuuko ratikka Herttoniemeen ja voitaisiinko yöliikennekin hoitaa ratikoilla. Tosin bussipysäkit tarvittaisiin edelleen poikkeusliikennettä varten.


Aiemmin tällä viikolla oli mahdollisuus tavata suunnittelupäällikkö Lehmuskoskea, jolta kysyinkin Laajasalon raideyhteyden jatkamisesta Herttoniemeen. Joissakin alkuperäisissä suunnitelmissa sitäkin on kaavailtu, mutta nyt jäi vahva kuva, että suunnitteluyksikkö ei ole Herttoniemen haarasta pätkääkään innostunut. Toisin sanottuna heidän mielestään kuopattu idea.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aiemmin tällä viikolla oli mahdollisuus tavata suunnittelupäällikkö Lehmuskoskea, jolta kysyinkin Laajasalon raideyhteyden jatkamisesta Herttoniemeen. Joissakin alkuperäisissä suunnitelmissa sitäkin on kaavailtu, mutta nyt jäi vahva kuva, että suunnitteluyksikkö ei ole Herttoniemen haarasta pätkääkään innostunut. Toisin sanottuna heidän mielestään kuopattu idea.


HKL voi suhtautua penseästi, mutta kaupunginvaltuusto ei suhtaudu. Se on ilmaissut halunsa ulottaa ratikka Herttoniemeen, ja viraston tehtävä on suunnitella sitä, mitä päättäjät haluavat. Tietenkin on monta hyvää syytä vakuutella, ettei ole mahdollista tehdä sitä, mitä jostain syystä ei vain haluta.

Antero

----------


## GT8N

> Aiemmin tällä viikolla oli mahdollisuus tavata suunnittelupäällikkö Lehmuskoskea, jolta kysyinkin Laajasalon raideyhteyden jatkamisesta Herttoniemeen. Joissakin alkuperäisissä suunnitelmissa sitäkin on kaavailtu, mutta nyt jäi vahva kuva, että suunnitteluyksikkö ei ole Herttoniemen haarasta pätkääkään innostunut. Toisin sanottuna heidän mielestään kuopattu idea.


Ihmetyttää tämä HKL:n yleinen suhtautuminen, että "ei kannata" (tuttu myös eräästä valtio-omisteisesta yhtiöstä). Onko päässyt kenties unohtumaan, että esim. suunnitteluyksikössä suunnitellaan, että miten toteutetaan parempaa joukkoliikennettä, eikä vain voivotella, että ei nyt voi mitään? Onneksi valtuusto sentää ymmärtää toimia:




> HKL voi suhtautua penseästi, mutta kaupunginvaltuusto ei suhtaudu. Se on ilmaissut halunsa ulottaa ratikka Herttoniemeen, ja viraston tehtävä on suunnitella sitä, mitä päättäjät haluavat. Tietenkin on monta hyvää syytä vakuutella, ettei ole mahdollista tehdä sitä, mitä jostain syystä ei vain haluta.


Toivottavasti myös jatkossa riittäisi innostusta, ettei hankkeet kaadu HKL:n "niskurointiin". Varsinkin Laajasalon kokoisessa ratikkahankkeessa olisi täysin päätöntä, jos linjaa Herttoniemaan ei toteutettaisi, vaan jatkettaisiin bussirallia.

----------


## hylje

Uuden radan lisäämisessä tulee myös lisää vaunukilometrejä päivää kohti. Taitavat insinöörit pelätä kalustovajetta ja myös säilytystilan vajetta. Onneksi Herttoniemestä voisi löytyä kohtuuhintainen teollisuustontti haaran raitiovaunujen yösäilöksi. Uutta kalustoa ollaan hankkimassa muutenkin, vielä nyt kyse on vain numeron kasvattamisesta.

----------


## ess

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135244554994

Kannattaa (tai ei kannata) lukea myös kommenttiosio.

----------


## Antero Alku

> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135244554994
> 
> Kannattaa (tai ei kannata) lukea myös kommenttiosio.


Ei ole nyt aikaa lukea tällä hetkellä 75 viestiä. Alussa sentään näytti olevan kannanottoja puolesta sekä vastaan. Mutta asiantuntemattomuus loisti poissaolollaan.

Huvittavaa tai säälittävää on, että kukaan ei taida edes ymmärtää, että samaan aikaan pidetään itsestään selvänä, että Herttoniemeen rakennetaan tunnelia ja siltoja autoliikenteen tarpeisiin suunnilleen samalla hinnalla kuin tämä joukkoliikennesilta. Ja samasta syystä, eli Kruunuvuorenrannan uusien asukkaiden tarpeisiin. Valitettavaa tämä tietämättömyys ja piittaamattomuus on erityisesti niiden kannalta, jotka väittävät vastustavansa siltaa ympäristösyistä. Autoilun lisääntyminen ja teiden rakentaminen ja leventäminen eivät ollenkaan haittaa mitään?

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

HS kertoo tänään, että Museovirasto tahtoo Kruunuvuoren salmen silloista YVA:n. Varmaan se YVA olisi kyllä tehty muutenkin.

Osaako joku YVA-menettelyä tunteva kertoa, millainen käytännön merkitys YVA:n tekemisellä voi hankkeelle olla? Valtuustohan on jo päättänyt, minkä vaihtoehdon mukaan yhteys aiotaan toteuttaa. Onko YVA:ssa siitä huolimatta tutkittava erilaisia vaihtoehtoja, vai riittääkö, että esitetään seuraukset ja vaikutukset tälle yhdelle, jo valitulle vaihtoehdolle?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osaako joku YVA-menettelyä tunteva kertoa, millainen käytännön merkitys YVA:n tekemisellä voi hankkeelle olla? Valtuustohan on jo päättänyt, minkä vaihtoehdon mukaan yhteys aiotaan toteuttaa. Onko YVA:ssa siitä huolimatta tutkittava erilaisia vaihtoehtoja, vai riittääkö, että esitetään seuraukset ja vaikutukset tälle yhdelle, jo valitulle vaihtoehdolle?


En ole hallintojuristi, mutta pidän Museoviraston kantaa hieman erikoisena ja epäilenkin, että sen taustalla voivat olla lobbareina muutamat tunnetut voimat.

Vaikutusten arviointi on tehtävä aina asemakaavoituksen yhteydessä, ja näin on Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikenneyhteydestä jo tehty osana kaavoitusta. Tätä edellyttää Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaki (MRL), ja ilman vaikutusten arviointia kaava ei ole laillisesti valmisteltu. Museoviraston olisi mielestäni pitänyt valittaa asemakaavasta sillä perusteella, ettei vaikutuksia ole kaavoitusprosessin aikana riittävästi tutkittu. Valitusaika on mennyt umpeen, joten asiaan puuttuminen nyt on myöhäisherännäisyyttä.

Sama koskee myös mm. niitä kulosaarelaisia, jotka ovat nyt heränneet siihen, että heidän merimaisemansa muuttuu.

Museovirasto voi tietenkin olla sitä mieltä, että sillan kanssa onkin kysymys erillisestä hankkeesta, kuten oli mm. Espoon metro. Tämä on minusta kuitenkin väärä tulkinta. Joukkoliikenneyhteys on olennainen osa alueen kaavoitusta, koska koko kaavaratkaisu perustuu tähän yhteyteen. Kaavaa ja yhteyttä on suunniteltu samanaikaisesti, ei erillisinä hankkeina. Kruunuvuorenrannan asemakaava on itse asiassa viivästynyt sen vuoksi, että joukkoliikenneratkaisun valmistuminen viipyi.

Museovirasto voi ajatella myös niin, että vaikutusarvio pitäisi tehdä erikseen, koska ympäristöviranomaiset eivät ole päässeet sanomaan asiassa sanaansa. Ei ole, mutta kun MRL:n kaavoitusprosessi on sellaiseksi muutettu, että kunta saa hyväksyä itse kaavansa, eikä kaavoja enää alisteta valtiollisen viranomaisen syyniin. Valtion viranomainen on kaavaprosessissa samassa asemassa kuin yksityinen kansalainen: se pääsee puuttumaan asiaan vasta valtuuston kaavapäätöksen jälkeen tekemällä kaavasta valituksen, jos on sitä mieltä, ettei kaavan valmistelu ole täyttänyt lain vaatimuksia. Se, että Museovirasto ei tykkää sillasta, ei olisi ollut valitusperuste kaavan kumoamiselle, vaikka virasto olisi ajoissa valittanutkin.

Jos oletetaan, että joukkoliikenneyhteys olisi erillinen hanke, siitä varmasti pitäisi tehdä YVA - ei MRL:n vaan SOVA-lain mukaan. Tällöin se olisi tehtävä kuten vaikutukset ja vaihtoehdot on nytkin jo tutkittu. Eli YVA:n henki on, että suunnitelmalle on oltava vaihtoehtoja ja yhtenä vertailukohteena myös se, ettei hanketta toteuteta lainkaan. SOVA-lain perusteella tehtävä YVA poikkeaa MRL:n kaavoitukseen sisältyvästä vaikutusarvioinnista sikäli, että SOVA-YVA on alistettava ympäristökeskukselle eli kunnan ulkopuolelle, jos on kyse kunnan hankkeesta.

Antero

----------


## teme

Vanhaa mallia Laajasalon sillalla, maailman pisin huvilaituri Southend Pier (2158 m) jota tietenkin ajaa juna, alunperin ratikka, http://www.greywall.demon.co.uk/rail/spr.html
Video esim. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOBe3...eature=related
Southend Pieristä yleisimmin vaikka http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southend_Pier

Pointtina että jos on väylä jota pitkin kulkee kevyttä liikennettä niin kai siellä voisi olla edes joku kahvilan tapainen johon voisi pysähtyä, briteillä on sekä perinteitä että kaikenlaisia uusia lennokkaita ideoita noiden laiturien käytöstä, kts. http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/20...on.communities
Tuo Birnbeck Island projekti on mielenkiintoinen, tykkää noista kilpailutöistä tai ei, http://www.urbansplash.co.uk/birnbec...shortlist.html

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vanhaa mallia Laajasalon sillalla, maailman pisin huvilaituri Southend Pier (2158 m) jota tietenkin ajaa juna, alunperin ratikka...


Tämä onkin hauska esimerkki raideliikenteen nimityksistä. Miksi tuolla laiturilla liikennöi ratikka silloin, kun vaunua veti hevonen? Eihän se ratikka kulkenut missään kadulla, joten eihän se voi olla ratikka! Kun rata sähköistettiin, se muuttui junaksi. Miksi junaksi, miksi ei metroksi? Ratahan sähköistettiin virtakiskolla, eikös sellainen ole metro? Nykyäänhän se ei tietenkään ole metro, koska junat toimivat dieselillä. Mutta eihän käyttövoima liity yleiseen metron määrittelyyn täysin suljetusta ja muusta liikenteestä eristetystä rautatiestä, jolla on vain henkilöliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Vanhaa mallia Laajasalon sillalla, maailman pisin huvilaituri Southend Pier (2158 m) jota tietenkin ajaa juna, alunperin ratikka..


Löysin vaunut.orgista tuoreen kuvan tästä kyseisestä laiturijunasta. Ja kyseessä on siis dieselmoottorivaunut.

----------


## vristo

Ylen Aikainen tänään:

Laajasalon raideliikenne saa YVA-menettelyn

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Viisas päätös Helsingin kaupunginhallitukselta. Mikään ei estä viemästä asemakaava- ja hankesuunnitelmamenettelyitä samaan aikaan eteenpäin. YVA:n osana voidaan tehdä myös merkittävä osa hankesuunnittelusta.  Kun YVA on tehty, asemakaavat ja hankesuunnitelma ovat paljon vankemmalla pohjalla eikä esimerkiksi asemakaava kaadu valituksiin kun selvitykset ovat riittävät.

----------


## vristo

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan seuraavassa kokouksessa (27.8) käsitellään yhtenä asiana: 
Koirasaarentien liikennesuunnitelma välillä Hopeakaivoksentie Reiherintie
Liitteenä piirustus.

Koko esityslista tässä.

----------


## teme

> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan seuraavassa kokouksessa (27.8) käsitellään yhtenä asiana: 
> Koirasaarentien liikennesuunnitelma välillä Hopeakaivoksentie Reiherintie
> Liitteenä piirustus.
> 
> Koko esityslista tässä.


Eli kiskot keskellä katua. Mikää siinä on että niitä ei voi laittaa sen reunaan?

----------


## Kari

> Eli kiskot keskellä katua. Mikää siinä on että niitä ei voi laittaa sen reunaan?


Miksi pitäisi? Ottamatta nyt tuohon suunnitelmaan kantaa, voisin tuoda kuitenkin esiin joitakin näkökulmia.

Joukkoliikenteen sijoittamisessa ajoratojen keskelle on joitakin huomionarvoisia etuja reunaan sijoittamiseen verrattuna. Joukkoliikenne-etuudet ja joukkoliikenteen erottelu on useimmiten helpompaa toteuttaa ajoratojen keskelle. Tämä johtuu mm. siitä, että kääntyviä ajoneuvoja ei tarvitse väistää ja tietyissä tilanteissa liikennevalo-etuisuuksien toteuttamiselle tulee enemmän pelivaraa (mm. sen vuoksi, että jalankulkijoille tarvitaan lyhyemmät kokovihreät).

Toinen seikka on liikenneturvallisuus: jalankulkijoiden ylittäessä katua, ylitettävät kaistaosuudet ovat lyhempiä. Keskelle sijoitettavat pysäkit mahdollistavat myös autokaistojen kaventamisen, mikä hillitsee ajonopeuksia ja parantaa siten liikenneturvallisuutta ja alueen viihtyisyyttä.

Kari

----------


## teme

> Miksi pitäisi? Ottamatta nyt tuohon suunnitelmaan kantaa, voisin tuoda kuitenkin esiin joitakin näkökulmia.
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen sijoittamisessa ajoratojen keskelle on joitakin huomionarvoisia etuja reunaan sijoittamiseen verrattuna. Joukkoliikenne-etuudet ja joukkoliikenteen erottelu on useimmiten helpompaa toteuttaa ajoratojen keskelle. Tämä johtuu mm. siitä, että kääntyviä ajoneuvoja ei tarvitse väistää ja tietyissä tilanteissa liikennevalo-etuisuuksien toteuttamiselle tulee enemmän pelivaraa (mm. sen vuoksi, että jalankulkijoille tarvitaan lyhyemmät kokovihreät).


No joo, mutta sitten taas toisaalta:

Jos kiskot on kadun reunassa, niin normaali risteyksessä tai liikenneympyrässä ratikka tarvitsee etuuden vain suhteessa yhteen ajorataan.

Eli oletetaan liikenneympyrä josta lähtee tie joka ilmansuuntaan. Erillaisia autoreittikombinaatioita on 4 x 3 = 12 tai 4 x 4 = 16 jos U-kaannös lasketaan mukaan. Keskellä katua kulkevat kiskojen etuus jättää näistä käyttöön 2 x 2 + 1 x 2 = 6. Jos kisko kulkee reunaa niin käyttöön jää 3 x 2 = 6 tai 3 x 3 = 9. Jos kyseessä on kolmihaarainen liikenneympyrä, kuten Laajasalossa nuo ovat, niin reunakiskot voivat kiertää koko liikenneympyrän, tai jättävät 3x2=6 / 3x3=9 reiteistä käyttöön 2 tai 4. Keskikisko jättää käyttöön 4 reittiä.

Eli ainoa tilanne jossa keskikisko on etuuksien suhteen hieman parempi on kolmihaarainen liikenneympyrä jossa reunakiskot risteäisivät ajoväylän kanssa. Tai sitten minä lasken väärin, joka ei toki olisi eka kerta.


Ja jos jalankulkijoille pitää saada sekä tien että kiskojen yli kokovihreät, niin tuo helposti johtaa siihen että ne vihreät rytmitetään autoliikenteen mukaan, mikä taas estää etuuksia. 




> Toinen seikka on liikenneturvallisuus: jalankulkijoiden ylittäessä katua, ylitettävät kaistaosuudet ovat lyhempiä. Keskelle sijoitettavat pysäkit mahdollistavat myös autokaistojen kaventamisen, mikä hillitsee ajonopeuksia ja parantaa siten liikenneturvallisuutta ja alueen viihtyisyyttä.


Pitäisin käytännöllisempänä että ratikkakiskojen ja ajoradan ylitys erotetaan toisistaan, ratikoita tulee viiden minuutin välein, autoja taas jatkuvalla syötöllä. En ymmärrä miksei ajokaistoja voi kaventaa ilman pysäkkejäkin,

----------


## Kari

> Jos kiskot on kadun reunassa, niin normaali risteyksessä tai lii
> kenneympyrässä ratikka tarvitsee etuuden vain suhteessa yhteen ajorataan.


Pelkkä konfliktisuuntien määrä ei sinänsä ole määrittävät tekijä. Olennaista on myös se, paljonko niiltä konfliktisuunnilta saapuu liikennettä, miten jalankulun valot on määritetty, onko vasemmalle kääntyminen kielletty jne.

Nähdäkseni näitä ajokaistojen keskelle sijoitettuja kiskoja käytetään lähinnä tilanteissa, joissa ko. kiskot kulkevat samansuuntaisesti pääväylän liikenteen kanssa ja sivusuuntien liikenne on vähäistä suhteessa pääväylän liikenteeseen. Tällöin myös vasemmalle kääntymisiä usein rajoitetaan, mikä myös vähentää noita konfliktisuuntia.

Tietenkin paras toteutus on tilannekohtainen, mutta ainakin minä olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että joukkoliikenteen etuisuudet (sekä aktiiviset että passiiviset) on helpompi toteuttaa silloin, kun joukkoliikenne kulkee ajoneuvokaistojen välissä.




> Jos kyseessä on kolmihaarainen liikenneympyrä, kuten Laajasalossa nuo ovat, niin reunakiskot voivat kiertää koko liikenneympyrän, tai jättävät 3x2=6 / 3x3=9 reiteistä käyttöön 2 tai 4. Keskikisko jättää käyttöön 4 reittiä.


Tuossa suunnitelmassa näyttää siltä, että raitiovaunu ajaisi liikenneympyröiden "läpi" (?). Mahdollisiin valoihin tai joukkoliikenne-eutisuuksiin ei olla otettu kantaa. Jokevalot ehkä? Toinen vaihtoehto olisi määrittää ratikalle etuajo-oikeus, mutta siinäkin voi toki tulla omia ongelmiansa (yleensähän liikenneympyrässä ajavilla on etuajo-oikeus).




> Ja jos jalankulkijoille pitää saada sekä tien että kiskojen yli kokovihreät, niin tuo helposti johtaa siihen että ne vihreät rytmitetään autoliikenteen mukaan, mikä taas estää etuuksia.


Tämä ongelmahan toteutuu riippumatta siitä, miten ne kiskot sijoitellaan suhteessa ajokaistoihin. Keskelle sijoitettaessa pysäkki muodostaa "luontaisen" keskikorokkeen, joka tekee kokovihreästä poikkeavan toteutuksen (ehkä) hieman helpommaksi. Nythän on ollut ilmassa sellaista henkeä, että tuosta kokovihreästä luovuttaisiin ainakin osassa katuja, joissa raitiovaunu kulkee (mm. tämä Varova-kokeilu [1])




> Pitäisin käytännöllisempänä että ratikkakiskojen ja ajoradan ylitys erotetaan toisistaan, ratikoita tulee viiden minuutin välein, autoja taas jatkuvalla syötöllä. En ymmärrä miksei ajokaistoja voi kaventaa ilman pysäkkejäkin,


Voihan niitä ajoratoja kaventaa, mutta joka tapauksessa syntyy tilanne, jossa ylitettäväksi tulee kaksi vierekkäistä ajokaistaa. Tämä vältetään sijoittamalla raitiovaunulinja (ja pysäkit) ajoratojen keskelle.

On olemassa näyttöä siitä, että autoilijat antavat jalankulkijoille (jotka siis ovat myös joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä) paremmin tilaa, jos ylitettävä katu on kapeampi (siis tilanteessa, jossa liikennevaloja ei toteuteta).

Kari

[1] http://www.hel2.fi/liikenteenohjaus/varova/index.asp

----------


## vristo

Muistakaas nyt vielä, että noille joukkoliikennekaistoille tulevat myös bussit ja mielestäni on pelkästään hyvä asia, että ne saavat vastaavat vahvat etuudet kuin raitiovaunutkin. Oikein hyvältä suunnitemalta vaikuuttaa.

----------


## risukasa

Minusta aika määräävää kaistojen sijoittelulle on matkustajien liikkumistarve. Autoliikenne on tyypillisesti non-stop-muotoista, eli välipysäkkejä ei ole, vain päättärit. Raitiovaunun matkustjien taas pitäisi päästä tihein välein pois vaunusta, ja mahdollisimman hyvässä paikassa. Paras pysäkkisijainti ei ole keskellä katua, koska sinne ei ole matkalla kukaan.

----------


## teme

> Pelkkä konfliktisuuntien määrä ei sinänsä ole määrittävät tekijä. Olennaista on myös se, paljonko niiltä konfliktisuunnilta saapuu liikennettä, miten jalankulun valot on määritetty, onko vasemmalle kääntyminen kielletty jne.
> 
> Nähdäkseni näitä ajokaistojen keskelle sijoitettuja kiskoja käytetään lähinnä tilanteissa, joissa ko. kiskot kulkevat samansuuntaisesti pääväylän liikenteen kanssa ja sivusuuntien liikenne on vähäistä suhteessa pääväylän liikenteeseen. Tällöin myös vasemmalle kääntymisiä usein rajoitetaan, mikä myös vähentää noita konfliktisuuntia.
> 
> Tietenkin paras toteutus on tilannekohtainen, mutta ainakin minä olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että joukkoliikenteen etuisuudet (sekä aktiiviset että passiiviset) on helpompi toteuttaa silloin, kun joukkoliikenne kulkee ajoneuvokaistojen välissä.


Voihan se noin olla, mutta tuossa Laajasalon tapauksessa sanoisin että poikittainen liikenne on suurta. Mitään määriä en noissa suunnitelmissa näe.

Epäilen sen viisautta että henkilöautot, bussit, raitiovaunut, kevyt liikenne ja vielä pyöräilijät sullotaan samaan väylään. Joskus näin on toki pakko tehdä, mutta ei mielestäni tässä tapauksessa. Miten esimerkiksi niiden pyöräilijöiden on tarkoitus ajaa noissa liikenneympyröissä, kiertävätkö ympyrää vai jatkuvatko pyöräkaistat kiskojen suuntaisesti?

Pitäisi parempana akona esimerkiksi että autokaistat on yhdellä puolella, kevyt liikenne keskellä ja joukkoliikenne toisella puolella. Minusta joukkoliikennekaistojen ylitykseen ei tarvita valo-ohjausta kevyelle liikenteelle eikä henkilöautoille, korkeintaan joku Jokeri-valo varoittamaan, autoilijoille tarvittaessa puomit etteivät jumita kiskoille. Vielä paremmin tuo toteutuisi mielestäni niin että tuon autoväylän ja muiden välissä on talorivi.




> Tuossa suunnitelmassa näyttää siltä, että raitiovaunu ajaisi liikenneympyröiden "läpi" (?). Mahdollisiin valoihin tai joukkoliikenne-eutisuuksiin ei olla otettu kantaa. Jokevalot ehkä? Toinen vaihtoehto olisi määrittää ratikalle etuajo-oikeus, mutta siinäkin voi toki tulla omia ongelmiansa (yleensähän liikenneympyrässä ajavilla on etuajo-oikeus).


Olettasin että etuajo-oikeus on. Mielenkiintoinen liikennesolmu saadaan aikaan seuraavasti: Ainakin pidempi ympyrän läpi ajava ratikka tukkii kaistan kummallakin puolella ympyrää, halkaisija noilla ympyröillä on kartan mukaan noin 30 metriä. Kun ympyrä on yksikaistainen, niin autot pysähtyvät odottamaan ratikkaa, ja jos ympyrä on täynnä niin odottava autojono (kuusikin autoa saattaisi riittää) tukkii sen toisen puolen kiskot  :Smile: 




> Voihan niitä ajoratoja kaventaa, mutta joka tapauksessa syntyy tilanne, jossa ylitettäväksi tulee kaksi vierekkäistä ajokaistaa. Tämä vältetään sijoittamalla raitiovaunulinja (ja pysäkit) ajoratojen keskelle.


Ihan hyvä huomio, ehkä tuossa suunnitelmassa haetaan sitä ettei jää hukkatilaa kaistojen väliin ja ympyröiden keskelle, joka on sinänsä hyvä tavoite.

Ulkomailla muuten näkee sellaisiakin virityksiä että saman tien kaistat erkaantuvat paikoin hyvinkin kauas toisistaan, viimeksi törmäsin Latviassa tällaiseen, väliä oli useita satoja metrejä. Kaliforniassa olen myös nähnyt tällaisia, näyttävät siltä että nelikaistainen motari on toteuttettu rakentamalla uusi kaksikaistainen tie ja muuttamalla vanha yksisuuntaiseksi. Suomessa näitä ei jostain syystä näe.

----------


## Kari

> Epäilen sen viisautta että henkilöautot, bussit, raitiovaunut, kevyt liikenne ja vielä pyöräilijät sullotaan samaan väylään. Joskus näin on toki pakko tehdä, mutta ei mielestäni tässä tapauksessa. Miten esimerkiksi niiden pyöräilijöiden on tarkoitus ajaa noissa liikenneympyröissä, kiertävätkö ympyrää vai jatkuvatko pyöräkaistat kiskojen suuntaisesti?
> 
> Pitäisi parempana akona esimerkiksi että autokaistat on yhdellä puolella, kevyt liikenne keskellä ja joukkoliikenne toisella puolella. Minusta joukkoliikennekaistojen ylitykseen ei tarvita valo-ohjausta kevyelle liikenteelle eikä henkilöautoille, korkeintaan joku Jokeri-valo varoittamaan, autoilijoille tarvittaessa puomit etteivät jumita kiskoille. Vielä paremmin tuo toteutuisi mielestäni niin että tuon autoväylän ja muiden välissä on talorivi.


Tästä olen sinänsä samaa mieltä. Minä en tuota aluetta tai suunnitelmaa tunne niin hyvin, että osaisin sanoa, olisiko tuollainen toteutus ollut mahdollinen. Tilankäyttöönhän tuokin tietenkin liittyy ja ainakin tuossa suunnitelmassa on viitattu väylän kapeuteen joidenkin suojeltujen huviloiden osalta.

Oikeastaan kiinnitin huomiota vain siihen, että ajoneuvokaistojen väliin sijoitettu joukkoliikenne on usein parempi vaihtoehto kuin reunaan sijoitettu. Siis siinä tapauksessa, että joukkoliikenneväylää ei voida muutoin riittävän tehokkaasti eristää ajoneuvoväylistä.

Minä luulisin, että tuossa tapauksessa pyörätiet kiertävät sitä liikenneympyrän ulkoreunaa. Joukkoliikenteen sijoittelu keskelle on tuossa tapauksessa myös pyöräilijöiden etu, koska pyörien ei ole tarpeen ohitella tien varressa olevia pysäkkejä.




> Olettasin että etuajo-oikeus on. Mielenkiintoinen liikennesolmu saadaan aikaan seuraavasti: Ainakin pidempi ympyrän läpi ajava ratikka tukkii kaistan kummallakin puolella ympyrää, halkaisija noilla ympyröillä on kartan mukaan noin 30 metriä. Kun ympyrä on yksikaistainen, niin autot pysähtyvät odottamaan ratikkaa, ja jos ympyrä on täynnä niin odottava autojono (kuusikin autoa saattaisi riittää) tukkii sen toisen puolen kiskot


Niin, tuon takia minä arvelinkin, että ehkä tuonne tulisi ne jokerivalot, joilla estetään autojen saapuminen tuohon liikenneympyrään silloin kuin raitiovaunu kulkee sen läpi. Tämähän on tietenkin pelkkää spekulointia, mutta tuskinpa noihin ympyröihin ainakaan muita valoja tehdään.

Kari

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:37 ----------




> Minusta aika määräävää kaistojen sijoittelulle on matkustajien liikkumistarve. Autoliikenne on tyypillisesti non-stop-muotoista, eli välipysäkkejä ei ole, vain päättärit. Raitiovaunun matkustjien taas pitäisi päästä tihein välein pois vaunusta, ja mahdollisimman hyvässä paikassa. Paras pysäkkisijainti ei ole keskellä katua, koska sinne ei ole matkalla kukaan.


Ei se nyt ihan näin yksoikoista ole. Jos oletamme, että matkojen määränpäitä on yhtä paljon pysäkin molemmin puolin (kuten kai olisi toivottavaa, jos pysäkkien halutaan tarjoavan palvelua mahdollisimman monelle), ei pysäkkien sijoittaminen keskelle katua sinänsä lisää autokaistojen ylitystarvetta. Pysäkille toki joutuu aina ylittämään ainakin yhden kaistan, mutta odotusajat voivat olla jopa lyhempiä, koska yhden kaistan ylittäminen (valo-ohjatusti tai ilman) on vastaavasti helpompaa kuin kahden kaistan ylittäminen.

Lisäksi nykyisessä suunnittelussa kai pyritään muutenkin enemmän siihen, että kevyttä liikennettä ei funktionalismin periaattein pyritä erottamaan autoliikenteestä, vaan autoliikennettä ja ajonopeuksia pyritään hillitsemään enemmän kevyen liikenteen tarpeiden mukaan. Samasta syystähän nykyisin pyritään pyörät sijoittamaan pyöräkaistoille erillisten pyöräteiden sijaan. Tämän katsotaan parantavan liikenneturvallisuutta ja kaupunkiympäristöä.

Kari

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ei se nyt ihan näin yksoikoista ole. Jos oletamme, että matkojen määränpäitä on yhtä paljon pysäkin molemmin puolin (kuten kai olisi toivottavaa, jos pysäkkien halutaan tarjoavan palvelua mahdollisimman monelle), ei pysäkkien sijoittaminen keskelle katua sinänsä lisää autokaistojen ylitystarvetta. Pysäkille toki joutuu aina ylittämään ainakin yhden kaistan, mutta odotusajat voivat olla jopa lyhempiä, koska yhden kaistan ylittäminen (valo-ohjatusti tai ilman) on vastaavasti helpompaa kuin kahden kaistan ylittäminen.


Tässä tapauksessa vaan oletus ei päde. Osayleiskaavaa katsoen huomaa että tuollaiset ehkä 95% asutuksesta tulee Koirasaarentien eteläpuolelle. Myös ratikkakiskojen ainoa haara on etelään, eli sijoittamalla kiskot eteläpuolelle tietä erilleen siitä saavutettaisiin luultavasti etua sekä liikenteen järjestelyn että käytön helppouden suhteen. Nollaviive-etuudetkin saa helpommin rakennettua kun ei tarvitse miettiä ympärillä pyörivän risteyksen dynamiikkaa vaan voi vaan lyödä sen yhden ylitettävän kadun poikki sillä hetkellä kun tarvitsee (no joo, ei se nyt ihan noin helppoa tietenkään ole).

Yleisestikin oletus, että käyttäjät jakautuisivat tasaisesti tien eri puolille ei päde läheskään aina. Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellähän suuri enemmistö tulee länsipuolelta. Myös vaivan ero siinä pitääkö ylittää 0 vai 1 kaistaa on paljon suurempi kuin 1 tai 2 kaistan välillä. Oikeastaan voisi jopa sanoa että on aivan sama, pitääkö ylittää 1 vai 2 kaistaa: yksi autotie siinä pitää kuitenkin ylittää.

Se, mitä erillisellä tien vieressä kulkevalla kiskoparilla menetettääisiin, olisi tietenkin bussien hyvät etuudet (tila tuskin riittää sekä erillisille kiskoille, että bussikasitoille). Tämä olisi tietysti valitettavaa, mutta kannattaa huomioida, että ratikkalijojen valmistuttua liikenne Kruunuvuorenrannasta bussilla pohjoiseen olisi aika vähäistä: ratikalla pääsee keskustaan ja muualle Laajasaloon. Oikeastaan ainoastaan Herttoniemeen kannattaisi mennä bussilla, jos joutuu vaihtamaan voisi yhtä hyvin mennä jo ratikalla keskustan tai Kalasataman kautta

Sivumennen sanoen nuo pyöräteiden viritykset liikenneympyröissä näyttävät todella vaarallisilta, mutta se on jo ohi foorumin aiheen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nollaviive-etuudetkin saa helpommin rakennettua kun ei tarvitse miettiä ympärillä pyörivän risteyksen dynamiikkaa vaan voi vaan lyödä sen yhden ylitettävän kadun poikki sillä hetkellä kun tarvitsee (no joo, ei se nyt ihan noin helppoa tietenkään ole).


Koirasaarentielle ei tule liikennevaloja eikä niin muodoin tarvita etuuksiakaan.  Kiertoliittymiin tulee jokerivalot ratikalle (ja busseille).

----------


## Kari

> Yleisestikin oletus, että käyttäjät jakautuisivat tasaisesti tien eri puolille ei päde läheskään aina. Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellähän suuri enemmistö tulee länsipuolelta. Myös vaivan ero siinä pitääkö ylittää 0 vai 1 kaistaa on paljon suurempi kuin 1 tai 2 kaistan välillä. Oikeastaan voisi jopa sanoa että on aivan sama, pitääkö ylittää 1 vai 2 kaistaa: yksi autotie siinä pitää kuitenkin ylittää.


Kuten aiemmin totesin, tämä tietenkin riippuu tilanteesta. Jos tuossa kaavassa 95 % liikenteestä tulee eteläpuolelle, olisi ehkä kannattanut miettiä koko raitiolinjan sijoittamista etelänpään täysin erilleen autotiestä. Autotien ja joukkoliikenteen sijoittelussahan tavoitteet ovat usein vastakkaiset. Autoliikennettä ei haluta sijoittaa asutuksen keskelle (liikenneturvallisuuden vuoksi), kun taas joukkoliikenne pitäisi siojoittaa mahdollisimman keskelle, jotta tarjottaisiin mahdollisimman hyvä palvelutaso.

Ylitettävien kaistojen määrä ei ole merkityksetön seikka. Se, kuinka usein autot pysähtyvät antamaan tietä liittyy merkittävästi kahdesta tekijästä: ylitettävän tien leveydestä ja ajoneuvojen nopeudesta. Jos kaistoja on vain yksi, ylitettävän tien leveys on vain puolet kaksikaistaisen tien leveydestä. Myös ajoneuvojen nopeudet riippuvat tien leveydestä, jolloin yksikaistaisella tiellä voidaan olettaa nopeuksien olevan pienempiä. Myös kavennukset on useimmiten helpompaa tehdä, jos kaistat on erotettu.

Vaikka autot eivät väistäisi, on kahden yksittäisen kaistan ylityksen odottamiseen käytetty aika yhteensä pienempi kuin yhden kaksikaistaisen väylän ylittämiseen käytetty, koska kahden riittävän aikavälin löytäminen yhtä aikaa on vaikeampaa kuin yhden aikavälin löytäminen kahteen kertaan (minulla on tähän matemaattinen todistus, mutta se ei mahdu marginaaliin  :Smile:  ).

Liikennevaloja käytettäessä tilanne on tietenkin jolteensakin toinen. Yleisesti kuitenkin vastaavien aikavälien löytäminen on ongelma myös siinä tapauksessa. Käytännössä jalankulkijoille voidaan antaa vihreä ainoastaan silloin kuin molemmilla kaistoilla liikennevirta voidaan katkaista turvallisesti. Yksittäisillä kaistoilla siis jalankululle voidaan antaa vihreä nopeammin (tällä ei tietenkään ole väliä, jos vihreät halutaan mitoittaa "kerralla yli"-periaatteella).

Joukkoliikenne-etuisuuksien toteuttaminen on myös helpompaa, jos jalankulkijoille tarvittavat vihreät ovat lyhyempiä. Tyypillisesti juuri nämä jalankulkuvihreät ovat se seikka, joka estää ns. nollaviive-etuisuuksien toteuttamisen: jalankulkijoiden vihreää ei voida katkaista "kesken", ja koska ne joudutaan mitoittamaan "hitaimman mukaan", ne ovat yleensä varsin pitkiä.

Tien reunaan sijoitettujen joukkoliikennekaistojen ongelmia lisää myös kääntyvä liikenne, koska kääntyvät kaistat ovat yleensä käytössä sekä henkilöautoille että joukkoliikenteelle (kuten esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien bussikaistoilla). Lisäksi törtöt autoilijat jattävät autojaan tien viereen estäen joukkoliikenteen kulun, mutta harva kuitenkaan kehtaa jättää autoaan ajoneuvokaistojen välissä kulkevalle joukkoliikenneväylälle.

Yllä mainitut ovat tietenkin vain yleisiä huomioita. Tapauskohtaisesti tilanne saattaa olla toinen riippuen risteyksien rakenteesta (neljään suuntaan kääntyvä vs. T-liittymä), kääntymiskaistojen määrästä, mahdollisista keskikorokkeista, käytettävissä olevasta tilasta, ajoeuvojen ja joukkoliikennevälineiden määrästä, yms.

Kari

----------


## Antero Alku

Tässä on käyty hyvää keskustelua, mutta valitettavasti Koirasaarentien liikennesuunnitelmaa ei ole tehty pohtien näitä liikenteellisiä perusteita, vaan lähtökohtana ovat olleet kaupunkikuvalliset tavoitteet. Kruunuvuorenrantaan johtavasta tiestä on haluttu tehdä vaikuttava bulevardi ja liikenteelliset näkökohdat ovat toissijaiset.

Koirasaarentien asemakaava oli käsittelyssä jo viime vuonna, eikä suunnitelma näytä siitä muuttuneen. Siinä ovat edelleen kaikki ne virheet, joista lautakunnassa huomautin aloittamalla, ettei raitiotietä pidä missään tapauksessa tehdä näin. Vuodatukseni vuoksi tutkittiin mahdollisuutta sijoittaa rata ajoradan eteläpuolelle ja todettiin, että kyllä se siihen sopisi. Ja miksei sopisi, sillä koko katuleikkaus menee kapeampaan tilaan. Puut esim. eivät tarvitse 3 metrin viherkaistaa, kun ne saisivat vettä nurmiradan läpi. Mutta idea symmetrisestä bulevardista menetettäisiin, joten ratkaisu ei tullut kysymykseen.

Bussit puolestaan pantiin ratikan kanssa samaan siksi, ettei tarvita erikseen bussipysäkkejä tietä leventämään. Ne kun haittaisivat pyöräkaistaa ja autoja. Bussien ottaminen huomioon on sikäli täysin turhaa, että bussit ovat tilapäinen juttu. Kun ratikka ulottuu Herttoniemen metroasemalle  kuten valtuusto on edellyttänyt  bussiliikenne Koirasaarentieltä poistuu. Kallis ja huono ratkaisu siis tehdään tilapäisen järjestelyn vuoksi!

Oikein tehty Koirasaarentien raitiotie olisi sellainen, että vanulla voi ajaa muun liikenteen häiritsemättä ja pysäkkivälin sallimalla maksiminopeudella pysähtyen vain pysäkeillä. Tämä ei toteudu. Lisäksi rata olisi edullinen rakentaa ja ylläpitää ja sen ympäristöhaitan tulisi olla mahdollisimman pieni. Ei toteudu, vaan ratkaisu on mahdollisimman kallis ja samalla mahdollisimman huono.

Pahin virhe on tehdä kadun keskelle puurivien väliin yhdistetyt raitio- ja bussikaistat. Se on kallein mahdollinen ratkaisu rakentaa, ja kulut pannaan tietenkin raitiotien piikkiin. Se on myös kallein mahdollinen ylläpidettävä ja turvallisuusriski maksimoidaan. Tämä johtanee siihen, että kaistojen maksiminopeudeksi muodostunee 30 km/h jos sitäkään. Syksyllä on lehtikeli, talvella asfaltti on liukas. Henkilöautoja nastoineen ei ole kuluttamassa lunta, sen sijaan bussin korkea rengaspaine pakkaa lumen nopeasti erittäin liukkaaksi. Suolaa levitettäneen ahkerasti, joten ratikatkin ajavat sitten suolasohjossa.

Mitä olisikaan nurmirata ilman urakiskoa itsekseen puhtaana pysyvällä korotetulla kiskonharjalla. Ei se lehtikeliä kokonaan poista, mutta minimoi, jos lehtipuut on pakko radan viereen laittaa. Rataa tuskin tarvitsee aurata, saati että levitettäisiin suolaa. Eikä ole asfaltille perustusta, ei myöskään asfaltin uusimista muutaman vuoden välein. Eikä tietenkään bussien ja ratikoiden peräänajon riskiä.

Ratikkaliikenteen haitat risteyksistä on keskustelussa käsitelty. Karttakuvassa ei ole näkyvissä kaarresäteitä, jotka edellyttänevät hidastusta kaarteisiin. Ratahan pitäisi linjata niin, ettei kaarteiden vuoksi tarvitse hidastaa.

Että onneton suunnitelma, josta en kuitenkaan moiti suunnitelman tehnyttä henkilöä, vaan tehtävänantoa.

Antero

----------


## teme

Valtuusto on päättänyt että ratikan jatko Herttoniemeen selvitetään. Soininvaara raportoi taannoin, että paradoksaalisesti ratikan takia liikenne Herttoniemeen vähenee niin paljon että ratikalla ei riitä matkustajia. Tuossa saatta olla perääkin, loogisempi vaikkakin pitempi jatkosuunta voisi olla Itäkeskukseen.

Ymmärrän kaupunkuvallisesti noin yleensä tuon bulevardiratkaisun, ja Karin funktionaaliset perustelut yllä ovat ihan hyviä. Siis jos oltaisiin keskellä korttelikaupunkia. Mutta kun tuon Koirasaarentien pohjoispuoli on umpimetsää. Minusta tämä näyttää siltä että jossain kansallisessa liikenneseminaarissa on kerrottu että bulevardi tehdään näin, esim. Vantaan ratikkahahmotelmien kuvassa oli vastaava rakenne, ja nyt se sitten pitää tehdä noin joka paikassa.

----------


## vristo

> Bussit puolestaan pantiin ratikan kanssa samaan siksi, ettei tarvita erikseen bussipysäkkejä tietä leventämään. Ne kun haittaisivat pyöräkaistaa ja autoja. Bussien ottaminen huomioon on sikäli täysin turhaa, että bussit ovat tilapäinen juttu. Kun ratikka ulottuu Herttoniemen metroasemalle  kuten valtuusto on edellyttänyt  bussiliikenne Koirasaarentieltä poistuu. Kallis ja huono ratkaisu siis tehdään tilapäisen järjestelyn vuoksi!


Missä vaiheessa raitiotie ulottuisi Herttoniemeen saakka? Siis realistisesti. Kuinka "tilapaistä" bussien liikennoiminen Koirasaarentiella on? 

Sorry vaan, mutten pidä tällaisesta vastakkainasettelusta raitiotien ja bussien välillä ja on ihan matkustajien etu, että ne palvelevat saman tasoisesti. Muusta liikenteestä erottaminen, kuten tässä on tehty, on yksi sellainen keino. Vastaavanlaisia ratkaisujahan on ympäri Eurooppaa kehittyneissäkin joukkoliikennekaupungissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Missä vaiheessa raitiotie ulottuisi Herttoniemeen saakka? Siis realistisesti. Kuinka "tilapaistä" bussien liikennoiminen Koirasaarentiella on?


Realistisesti silloin, kun Herttoniemen metroasema rakennetaan uudestaan. Suunnittelu on nyt käynnissä. Käytännössä Herttoniemi myllättäneen 510 vuoden haarukassa eli sitten, kun Kruunuvuorenrannassa alkaa valmistua asuntoja ja tehdään henkilöautoilun järjestelyt Herttoniemessä. Ratikan rata on sovitettava sinne samaan aikaan, jos se sinne tehdään tai siihen halutaan edes varautua. 




> Sorry vaan, mutten pidä tällaisesta vastakkainasettelusta raitiotien ja bussien välillä ja on ihan matkustajien etu, että ne palvelevat saman tasoisesti. Muusta liikenteestä erottaminen, kuten tässä on tehty, on yksi sellainen keino. Vastaavanlaisia ratkaisujahan on ympäri Eurooppaa kehittyneissäkin joukkoliikennekaupungissa.


Minusta tämä ei ole mitään vastakkainasettelua, vaan rationaalista joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua. Bussin etu on, että se voi jakaa katutilan autojen kanssa ja yksikkökoko on pieni ja vähäiseen kysyntään soveltuva. Jos kysyntä on niin suuri, että tarvitaan oma kaista, ei silloin pidä enää käyttää liian pientä välinettä.

Matkustajia palvellaan nimenomaan paremmin, jos ratikalla pääsee vaihtamatta Herttoniemen metroon. Toisaalta on turhaa, että matkustajan palvelemiseksi ajetaan bussi- ja ratikkalinjaa päällekkäin, jotta ei tarvitsisi vaihtaa, kun kumpikaan ei mene perille asti. Arvelen, että on halvempaa jatkaa ratikka Herttoniemeen kuin ylläpitää suurimmalta osaltaa päällekkäistä bussilinjaa.

Bussit ja ratikat ajavat monissa kaupungeissa samalla kaistalla päällekkäin, mutta tavallisesti nämä tilanteet ovat kantakaupunkimaisissa olosuhteissa. Koirasaarentie ei ole sellaista alkuunkaan.

Lisäksi Keski-Euroopassa ei ole talviolosuhteita kuten meillä. Olin tarkkailemassa talviolosuhteita viime marraskuussa Hesan keskustassa. Koirasaarentien bussikaista vastaa tilannetta Aleksilla. Ratikat kulkivat kiskoillaan, jotka olivat syvällä lumessa olevassa urassa. Suhteellisen vähäinen Aleksin autoilu oli pakannut lumen tiiviiksi ja liukkaaksi polanteeksi. Siinä jakeluautot sitten liukastelivat kiskouriin tai jäivät jumiin kinostuneeseen reunaan. Ja koko liikenne seisoi.

Aleksilla tämä kaikki tapahtui hyvin alhaisella nopeudella. Koirasaarentiellä ei ole tavoitteena ajaa 20 km/h.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Missä vaiheessa raitiotie ulottuisi Herttoniemeen saakka? Siis realistisesti.


Valitettavasti luulen ettei meidän elinaikanamme.




> Sorry vaan, mutten pidä tällaisesta vastakkainasettelusta raitiotien ja bussien välillä ja on ihan matkustajien etu, että ne palvelevat saman tasoisesti. Muusta liikenteestä erottaminen, kuten tässä on tehty, on yksi sellainen keino. Vastaavanlaisia ratkaisujahan on ympäri Eurooppaa kehittyneissäkin joukkoliikennekaupungissa.


Karlsruhen TTK:n konsultit ottivat tähän kantaa jokerin alustavan yleissuunnitelman yhteydessä. Sikäli hyvä, että taas kerran saatiin huomata, että Helsingin ja muun maailman (lue Saksan) käytännöt ja pyrkimykset ovat päinvastaisia. Helsingissä on ruvettu suosimaan yhteisiä bussi- ja ratikkakaistoja, sen sijaan Saksassa niitä pidetään ehdottomasti huonona vaihtoehtona.

Bussit ja ratikat häiritsevät yhteiskaistoilla toisiaan niin, ettei kumpikaan liikennemuoto toimi niin hyvin kuin voisi. TTK:n kanta oli selkeästi se, että liikennemuodot tulee erottaa, jotta edes sille muodolle, jolle tarjotaan omat kaistat, voitaisiin järjestää mahdollisimman hyvät liikenneolosuhteet.

Koirasaarentiellä tämä tarkoittaisi rv-kaistoja, koska rv kuljettaa huomattavasti suurempia kuormia tuolla osuudella kuin bussi.

TTK:n argumenttien lisäksi itse pidän yhteiskaistoja selkeänä turvallisuusriskinä helsinkiläisen bussinkuljetuskulttuurin vuoksi. Olen mm. todistanut tilannetta, jossa Arkadiankadulla bussi lähtee keltaisen sulkuviivan yli ohittamaan pysäkillä seisovaa ratikkaa. Vauhti ei ollut ihan pieni. Tuurista kiinni, ettei suojatiellä sattunut olemaan jalankulkijaa. Harmi ettei ollut kameraa matkassa. Vastaavia tilanteita nähdään varmaan Koirasaarentielläkin kun tyhjä bussi ei malta odottaa pysäkillä seisovan ratikan perässä. Ja näihinhän puututaan vasta ensimmäisen kuolemantapauksen sattuessa. Silloinkin ehkä vain, jos uhri on lapsi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:05 ----------




> Olin tarkkailemassa talviolosuhteita viime marraskuussa Hesan keskustassa. Koirasaarentien bussikaista vastaa tilannetta Aleksilla. Ratikat kulkivat kiskoillaan, jotka olivat syvällä lumessa olevassa urassa. Suhteellisen vähäinen Aleksin autoilu oli pakannut lumen tiiviiksi ja liukkaaksi polanteeksi. Siinä jakeluautot sitten liukastelivat kiskouriin tai jäivät jumiin kinostuneeseen reunaan. Ja koko liikenne seisoi.


Noinko huonosti se Aleksin katulämmitys toimii?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Noinko huonosti se Aleksin katulämmitys toimii?


En tiedä mikä on Aleksin katulämmityksen sulatusteho, mutta lunta tuli silloin kai luokkaa 20 cm muutamassa tunnissa. Eihän se mikään ongelma olisi, jos Aleksilla kulkisi vain ratikoita. Ongelma syntyy ainoastaan autoista.

Pahimpana skenariona Koirasaarentiellä pidän kuitenkin lehtikeliä, koska sitä luultavasti kestää kauemmin kuin talviliukasta. Mitä seuraa siitä, kun bussit liiskaavat lehdet märkään asfalttiin? Sijoitetaanko Korasaarentielle pysyvästi yksi harja-auto sahaamaan edestakaisin lehtikeliaikaan? Aleksilla ei ole lehtikeliä.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> Liikennevaloja käytettäessä tilanne on tietenkin jolteensakin toinen. Yleisesti kuitenkin vastaavien aikavälien löytäminen on ongelma myös siinä tapauksessa. Käytännössä jalankulkijoille voidaan antaa vihreä ainoastaan silloin kuin ...


Lähtökohta pitäisi olla, ettei jalankulkijoille tarvita mitään vihreitä. Varsinkaan radan yli ei saisi olla suojateitä, vaan ylikulkuja, vilkkaissa paikoissa varoituslaitteilla varustettuja. Autoteiden ja pyöräteiden yli mieluiten ns. villejä suojateitä.

Jos halutaan symmetrinen bulevardi, niin sitten raitiotie kadun reunoille ja pyöräilijät, autoilijat keskemmälle.

----------


## Kari

> Lähtökohta pitäisi olla, ettei jalankulkijoille tarvita mitään vihreitä. Varsinkaan radan yli ei saisi olla suojateitä, vaan ylikulkuja, vilkkaissa paikoissa varoituslaitteilla varustettuja. Autoteiden ja pyöräteiden yli mieluiten ns. villejä suojateitä.


Eh?

Eiköhän lähtökohta aina ole se, ettei mitään valoja asennella, koska ne maksavat. 

Toinen asia on se, että jos halutaan esimerkiksi parantaa a) liikenneturvallisuutta, b) liikenteen tasa-arvoisuutta (eri tulosuunnat) tai c) mahdollistaa liikkuminen myös liikuntarajoitteisille vanhuksille ja vastaaville ryhmille, niin silloin valoja tarpeen mukaan käytetään. 

Tuossa suunnitelmassa ei nähdäkseni kummemmin olla otettu asiaan kantaa, mutta vuorokausiliikenteeksi on arvioitu 12 000 - 15 000 ajoneuvoa. Liikennevalojen suunnitteluohjeen [1] mukaan liikennevalot ovat tällöin tarpeen tai vähintään niitä tulisi harkita, oikeastaan riippumatta jalankulkijoiden määrästä.

Tämä siis siinä tapauksessa, että liikennemäärät ovat mainitut "kerrallaan ylitettävällä ajoradan osalla". Esitetyssä suunnitelmassa kerrallaan ylitetään vain yksi kaista (koska keskellä on ratikkakiskot), jolloin valoja ei välttämättä tarvita. Tarve riippuu jalankulkijoiden määrästä ja ajoneuvojen jakautumisesta eri tulosuunnille.




> Jos halutaan symmetrinen bulevardi, niin sitten raitiotie kadun reunoille ja pyöräilijät, autoilijat keskemmälle.


Voisit ehkä hieman perustella tätä näkemystä. Minä olen oman näkemykseni perustellut jo aiemmin.

Lisäksi huomautan, että jos näin tehdään, sinne nähdäkseni tulee liikennevalot (tai keskikorokkeet), mikäli ennustetut liikennemäärät pitävät paikkansa ja suunnitteluohjeen suosituksia noudatetaan.

Kari

[1] http://alk.tiehallinto.fi/thohje/pdf..._livasu_95.pdf

----------


## hylje

Yli- ja alikulut eivät ole mikään hopealuoti. 

Kävely on erittäin hidas tapa liikkua. Kävely on kuitenkin täysin välttämätön* liikkumistapa, koska kulkuvälineet eivät taivu kadulta sisätiloihin. Joukkoliikenteessä kävely korostuu, koska oven eteen pääsee harvoin. (Merkittäviin kohteisiin pitäisi kyllä päästä, mutta kun ei pääse..) Kävelyn hitauden ja välttämättömyyden takia kävelymatkat on oleellista suunnitella keskimäärin mahdollisimman lyhyiksi.

Suojatie on yksinkertaisin tapa ylittää autotieksi kutsuttu este. Jotta yli- tai alikulut olisivat yhtä tehokkaita ylitystapoja kuin suojatiet, pitää koko kevyt liikenne nostaa eri tasolle ylitettävästä liikenteestä Itä-Pasilan tapaan. Jos näin ei tehdä, rampit pidentävät ylitysmatkan helposti jopa kaksin-kolminkertaiseksi kun matka ei ole ylikulun suuntainen. Attribuutio on pahasti vinksallaan jos _autoliikenteen_*pelleily (l. turvallisuus) on suurin syy tuottaa harmia _jalankulkuliikenteelle_ matkoja pidentämällä. Eikö autotietä pitäisi tehdä turvallisemmaksi, jos siellä ei osata ajaa?

Keinoja siihen on monia, tukevat puomitkin olisivat parempi keino turvata ylikulkevat jalankulkijat kuin epäkätevästi sijoitettu yli- tai alikulku.

* Pyörätuolit eri muodoissaan korvaavat toki kävelyä, mutta esteettömyydessä on parantamista.

----------


## GT8N

Pidän erittäin huonona vaihtoehtona yhdistettyä ratikka- ja bussikaistaa  koirasaarentiellä. Kuten tiedetään, rata ei voi olla rata, vaan asfaltoitu, tavallista raitiotietä leveämpi ura. Yhteisen kaistan kaikkien muiden ongelmien lisäksi tulee myös se haitta, että raitiovaunut eivät voi ajaa pysäkiltä seuraavalle hidastamatta kohdatessaan bussin. Se kun ei kulje määrättyä uraa eteenpäin. 

Koko ongelma pohjautuu siitä, että joillain tahoilla on jokin erityinen tarve pitää syöttöbussiliikenne Kruunuvourenrantaan, vaikka koko liikenteen voisi hoitaa huokeammin sekä kustannustehokkaammin raitiotiellä Herttoniemeen asti. Tuntuu, että kun Helsingissä on ensimmäistä kertaa sitten 50-luvun jälkeen päästy laajentamaan rataverkkoa, on joitain jäänyt asia kaihertamaan sen verran, että ne radat, jotka tulee, pitää olla mahdollisimman kalliita ja epäkäytännöllisiä. Ja jotta tekosyitä verkon jatkolaajentamiseen olisi, on Herttoniemen liikenne toteutettava busseilla. Myös Herttoniemestä keskustaan matkaavat pääsevät varmasti nauttimaan suomalaisittain toteutetusta "näe perävalot"-vaihdosta. Kiusa se on pienempikin kiusa. 

Se, että Koirasaarentiestä tulee se, mitä tulee, kuvastaa hyvin suunnittelun toimintatapoja. Ensin päätetään, että Koirasaarentien on oltava edustusbulevardi, jossa ratikat ja bussit kulkevat keskellä katua. Sitten lähdetään suunnittelemaan miten joukkoliikennettä voisi edes yrittää toteuttaa. Pelkästään risteyksienkin toteutus on erittäin huono, niin kevyen liikenteen kun raitiovaunujen kannalta. Miksi tavallisten matkustajien askä asukkaiden on maksettava kalliimpi ja vähemmän käyttäjäystävällisempi liikenne? Ehkä siksi, että olemme Helsingissä.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Jos minä päättäisin, raitiotie kulkisi kadun ereläreunaa oikeaa rautatierataa pitkin. Toistan: siis _oikeilla rautatiekiskoilla_ ja _oikeilla betonipölkyillä_ ihan _omaa pikaraitiotierataa_ pitkin. Kaikissa risteyksissä olisi varoitusvalot, sekä autoliikenteellä myös puomit, jotta raitioliikenteen häiriötön kulku voitaisiin varmistaa. Vaikka varoitusvalot teoriassa jotain maksavatkin, voi jokainen mielessään miettiä, mitähän kaikki ympäri uusia raitioteitä ja jokerin reitin varteen ripotellut palokuntavalot ovat maksaneet. Tai kuinka paljon pääkaupunkiseudulla on liikennevaloja, ja mistä ne "ilmaisina" ovat putkahtaneet.

Alikulkujen rakentaminen on turhaa (kuten on jo aiemmin selostettu). Tiedetäänhän kuinka mielellään ihminen kiertää 200m, jotta pääsee "turvallisesti", sen sijaan, että kulkee tasoristeyksen läpi 7m.

----------


## vristo

> Myös Herttoniemestä keskustaan matkaavat pääsevät varmasti nauttimaan suomalaisittain toteutetusta "näe perävalot"-vaihdosta.


Eikös Herttoniemestä pääse keskustaan metrolla?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:09 ----------




> Vaikka varoitusvalot teoriassa jotain maksavatkin, voi jokainen mielessään miettiä, mitähän kaikki ympäri uusia raitioteitä ja jokerin reitin varteen ripotellut palokuntavalot ovat maksaneet. Tai kuinka paljon pääkaupunkiseudulla on liikennevaloja, ja mistä ne "ilmaisina" ovat putkahtaneet.


Mitähän ajat takaa tällä? Vähemmän liikennevalojako ja tilalle puomeja, vaiko mitä? Vaiko ei mitään?

Itse pidän Jokerivaloja oikeina ratkaisuina joukkoliikenteen etuja osoittamaan; ne katkaisevat liikenteen vain silloin kun siihen on tarvetta, eivätkä aiheuta turhia viivytyksiä muulle liikenteelle. Ja ovat käsittääkseni normaaleja liikennevaloja halvempia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:18 ----------

Nykyisen suunnitelman mukaan, Koirasaarentiellä kulkee "ratikka-aikana" bussilinjat 84, 86 ja 88 ja varsinkin Santahaminan yhteys on edelleenkin tärkeä ja jos Santahaminan käyttö ei muutu mihinkään, tuo bussiyhteys säilyy myös tulevaisuudessa. Myös hyvät vaihtoyhteydet ratikasta bussiin ja päinvastoin ovat mielestäni silloin tärkeät. Yhdistetty joukkoliikenneväylä Koirasaarentiellä on myös nähdäkseni on omiaan siihen ja lisäksi sen mielestäni niin lyhyt, etten jaksa uskoa ongelmia juurikaan tulevan. Toki sellainen yhteistoiminta edellyttää ammattitaitoa ja pelisilmää niin ratikka- kuin bussinkuljettajiltakin. 

On syytä korostaa, että ennen sitä Laajasalon raitioteillä ei ole mitenkään pikaraitiotien statusta, vaan ne ovat kantakaupungin raitioteidän jatkeita. Jos Santis "vapautuu" joskus ja sotilasalueesta luovutaan, niin silloinhan pikaraitiotie sinne tulee ajankohtaiseksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:40 ----------




> Ja ovat käsittääkseni normaaleja liikennevaloja halvempia.


Tähän heti vahvistus: Jokerivalot maksavat noin kolmasosan normaaleista liikennevaloista.

Lähde:Joukkoliikenteen nopeuttaminen keskeisenä kilpailutekijänä (pdf)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tähän heti vahvistus: Jokerivalot maksavat noin kolmasosan normaaleista liikennevaloista.


Johtuukohan se siitä, että asennus on yksinkertaisempi? Valothan eivät tarvitse yhteyttä liikenteenjohtokeskukseen, koska ne toimivat langattomalla yhteydellä, ja jotka itse bussin lähetin laukaisee. Virtakaapelointi riittää. Vai?

----------


## Kari

> Johtuukohan se siitä, että asennus on yksinkertaisempi? Valothan eivät tarvitse yhteyttä liikenteenjohtokeskukseen, koska ne toimivat langattomalla yhteydellä, ja jotka itse bussin lähetin laukaisee. Virtakaapelointi riittää. Vai?


Eiköhän suurin säästö synny siitä, että jokerivalot eivät tarvitse induktiosilmukoita. Suomessa käytössä olevat liikennevalot perustuvat asfaltin alle kaivettuihin induktiosilmukoihin, joita sijoitetaan tyypillisesti useita kappaleita joka tulosuunnalle. 

Jokerivaloissa tällaisille ei ole tarvetta, koska autoliikenteestä ei olla kiinnostuneita ja bussit kertovat saapumisestaan lähettämällä radiosignaalin ohjauskojeelle (tämä perustuu käytännössä GPS-paikannukseen yhdistettynä pyöränkulun mittaamiseen).

Veikkaisin, että yhteys liikenteenohjauskeskukseen kuitenkin järjestetään myös jokerivaloille, mutta tästä en ole varma.

----------


## Samppa

> Eiköhän suurin säästö synny siitä, että jokerivalot eivät tarvitse induktiosilmukoita. Suomessa käytössä olevat liikennevalot perustuvat asfaltin alle kaivettuihin induktiosilmukoihin, joita sijoitetaan tyypillisesti useita kappaleita joka tulosuunnalle. 
> 
> Jokerivaloissa tällaisille ei ole tarvetta, koska autoliikenteestä ei olla kiinnostuneita ja bussit kertovat saapumisestaan lähettämällä radiosignaalin ohjauskojeelle (tämä perustuu käytännössä GPS-paikannukseen yhdistettynä pyöränkulun mittaamiseen).


Tällä hetkellä jokerivalot kyllä perustuvat juuri näihin induktiosilmukoihin, miten lie sitten joskus...

----------


## hylje

Siinäpä kelpo tapa saada HELMI toimimaan justiinsa eikä sinne päin: Jokeri-valot suoraan kiinni HELMIin ja vaikutusvaltaiset autoilijat kyllä valittavat painavasti kun homma ei toimi. Toisin kuin matkustajat.

----------


## late-

> Pidän erittäin huonona vaihtoehtona yhdistettyä ratikka- ja bussikaistaa  koirasaarentiellä.


Radan sijoittaminen kadun keskelle oli kuitekin Jokerissa TTK:n ensisijainen suositus. Yhdistettyjä kaistoja ei pääsääntöisesti suositeltu Koirasaarentien liikennetiheyksille. Pakko ei ole yhdistettyä kaistaa tehdäkään koko matkalle, koska bussiliikennettä on Yliskylästä lukien korkeintaan Gunillantien risteykseen asti. Linja 88 ei käyttäne keskikaistoja lyhyellä yhteisellä osuudella Kruunuvuorenrannassa.

Avoradan tekeminen on periaatteessa mahdollista rannasta Gunillantielle asti. Käytännössä se ei ole aivan helppoa, koska koko nykyinen radanrakentaminen ja radanhuolto on orientoitu kumipyörille. HKL:n omakaan ratatuotanto ei siis aivan helpolla taivu muihin ratkaisuihin. Pölkkyrata ei myöskään välttämättä toteuta kadulle asettuja ulkonäkötoiveita.

Bulevardiasiassa on kyse pitkälti siitä, ettei Kruunuvuorenrantaa haluta nähdä kaupunkirakenteellisesti lähiönä, vaan korkeamman statuksen alueena. En ole itsekään vakuuttunut, että rautatieulkoasua kannattaisi lähteä kokeilemaan juuri täällä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pölkkyrataa ei ole pakko tehdä avoratana, vaan se voidaan kattaa ruoholla esim. käyttäen kiskon juureen asennettavia elementtejä.

----------


## Albert

> Tällä hetkellä jokerivalot kyllä perustuvat juuri näihin induktiosilmukoihin, miten lie sitten joskus...


Onko tosiaan näin?
Suunnitelmissa oli, että bussi lähestyessään valoja lähettää lähettää etuuspyynnön niin tavallisiin kuin jokerivaloihin. Ja päästyään riittävän pitkälle lähettää etuuskuittauksen. Ja jos bussi on etuajassa, etuudet eivät toimi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:34 ----------




> Pölkkyrataa ei ole pakko tehdä avoratana, vaan se voidaan kattaa ruoholla esim. käyttäen kiskon juureen asennettavia elementtejä.


Onhan Hesassa ollut pölkkyrataa viime aikoihin asti. Mahtoiko osuus Munkkiniemen puistotiellä olla viimeinen. Tänä vuonna se kuitenkin hoideltiin pois.
Mutta eihän siellä pölkkyjä näkynyt. Niiden yläosat olivat maan tasalla ja jopa näkymättömissä. No vignolit tai jopa phoenixit (kiskoja) toki nousivat korkeutensa verran maanpinnan yläpuolelle. Mutta ei sellainen mitenkään haittaa kumipyörillä tapahtuvaa radanhoitoa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onhan Hesassa ollut pölkkyrataa viime aikoihin asti. Mahtoiko osuus Munkkiniemen puistotiellä olla viimeinen. Tänä vuonna se kuitenkin hoideltiin pois.


Ne kiskot, jotka Puistotiellä nyt vaihdettiin, oli perustettu suoraan soraan (ilman betonikakkua). Mun mielestä purkuvaiheessa ei näkynyt ratapölkkyjä. Kiskot oli myös kiinnitetty toisiinsa elementeiksi, mikä kai tekee pölkyistä tarpeettomia.

1992-1993 Puistotieltä purettiin aitoa pölkkyrataa, vignol-kiskotettua, ja sen jälkeen sitä ei ole täällä päin ollut.

Mun muistaakseni koko Puistotien kiskotus uusittiin tuolloin 1992-1993, ja olen ihmetellyt, miksi suoralla osuudella vaihdetaan kiskot näin tiheästi. Nurmiradan rakentaminen on kiva juttu, mutta edellyttikö se tosiaan kiskojen uusimista (edellinen koepätkä, Helsingin ensimmäinen, tehtiin vaan ottamalla soraa pois ja laittamalla multaa ja kivet tilalle)? Vai onko nurmikiveyksen tekeminen niin kallista, että kannatti ottaa kiskot pois ettei tarvitse 15 vuoden kuluttua purkaa nurmikiveä kiskon uusimisen yhteydessä? Vai oliko kiskot menneet näin nopeasti huonoon kuntoon?

----------


## Albert

> Ne kiskot, jotka Puistotiellä nyt vaihdettiin, oli perustettu suoraan soraan (ilman betonikakkua). Mun mielestä purkuvaiheessa ei näkynyt ratapölkkyjä. Kiskot oli myös kiinnitetty toisiinsa elementeiksi, mikä kai tekee pölkyistä tarpeettomia.


No niin! Minulta on yksi vaihe tuolla sitten jäänyt kokonaan noteeraamatta. :Embarassed: 
Sellaisen jostain luin, että termi nurmirata on muutettu termiksi viherrata.

----------


## GT8N

Tosiaan niiden jokerivalojen toimivuus ei ole minua vakuuttanut. Esim. Simonkadun pysäkin valot eivät toimi, kun TLL:n Säffleissä ei ole helmiä. Tai linjan 55 autoissa. Tms. Raitiovaunulla ne puolestaan toimivat jo ennenkuin vaunu on edes pysähtynyt pysäkille. Valot ovat punasella ja hetken kuluttua hermoheikot autoilijat kurvaavat lähtevän vaunun eteen. (Jos ovat edes ymmärtäneet, että valot ovat yksiselitteisesti ehdoton pysähdyskäsky. Sitä harva tuntuu tietävän. Sen vuoksi jokerilla olevat valotkin muutettiin vilkkuvista kiinteiksi, että edes jotkut ymmärtäisivät pysähtyä). Jos puolestaan helmin askellus on pielessä, valot vilkkuvat väärään aikaan.

Viikintien, Pihlajamäentien ja Maaherrantien rautatiellä halkaistu kiertoliittymä / varoitusvaloilla varustettu joukkoliikenneväylän risteys. (Monelle autoilijalle täysin mahdoton kokonaisuus hahmotettavaksi). On hyvä paikka seurata jokerivalojen toimintaa. Läheltäpititilanteita sattuu vähän väliä, kun harva ymmärtää mitä valot merkitsevät, tai kenellä on etuajo-oikeus. Valothan toimivat silmukalla, joka toimii myös henkilöautolla (joka on ohittanut ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty -merkin ja ei koske linja-autoja -lisäkilven). Tosin vika ei ole pelkästään autoilijoissa. Itse valot toimivat silloin suunnitellusti, kun yksi linja-auto kulkee kerrallaan, tai ne kohtaavat valoissa. Muuten valot toimivat väärin.  Valot kun näyttävät vilkkukeltaisia ja kiinteitä punaisia juuri yhdelle autolle suunnitellun ajan. 

Paras tilanne syntyy, kun kaksi 550:aa kulkee peräkkäin noin 100-150m välein. Tällöin valot näyttävät ensimmäiselle autolle oikein, mutta kun seuraava auto tulee "liian aikaisin" silmukan kohdalle, valot eivät venytä punaisia, vaan ymmärtävät, että sama valokierto on toteutettava uudestaan. Silloin siis ensimmäinen 550 menee läpi punaisten loistaessa, mutta seuraava ehtii juuri silloin kun valot ovat pari sekuntia pimeinä. Jälkimmäisen auton mentyä tulee sen tilaama toinen valokierto, eli keltaiset ja punaiset loistavat, kun mitään ei kulje.

Näidenkin syiden vuoksi olen vakuuttunut, että varoitusvilkut eivät ole hintansa väärti, kun ne usein toimivat väärin tai eivät ollenkaan. Siksi olen puomien ja toimivien tasoristeysvalojen kannalla. Tähänmennessä parhaimman jalankulkijoiden varoituslaitteiden toteutuksen olen nähnyt Norrköpingissä. Siellä varoitusvalot toimivat ja kello soi vain silloin kun raitiovaunu tai (Huom!) bussi ohitti. Ei siis kuten täkäläiset varova-valot, jotka käyvät miten sattuu.

----------


## Kari

> Tällä hetkellä jokerivalot kyllä perustuvat juuri näihin induktiosilmukoihin, miten lie sitten joskus...


Tämähän mielenkiintoista. Kun niissä busseissa kuitenkin on paikannus ja radiolähetin (käytetään ainakin normaaleissa liikennevaloissa etuisuuksien toteuttamiseen), niin ihmetyttää, miksei sitä käytettäisi myös jokerivaloissa. Asiahan on tietysti helppo tarkastaa, senkin hommaa bussin ja menee kokeilemaan, saako sillä etuuden. Induktiosilmukkahan ei eri busseja erottele :-)

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun niissä busseissa kuitenkin on paikannus ja radiolähetin (käytetään ainakin normaaleissa liikennevaloissa etuisuuksien toteuttamiseen), niin ihmetyttää, miksei sitä käytettäisi myös jokerivaloissa.


Jokerivaloja käytetään myös linjoilla, joilla ei ole paikannusta.

----------


## a__m

> Valot ovat punasella ja hetken kuluttua hermoheikot autoilijat kurvaavat lähtevän vaunun eteen. (Jos ovat edes ymmärtäneet, että valot ovat yksiselitteisesti ehdoton pysähdyskäsky. Sitä harva tuntuu tietävän. Sen vuoksi jokerilla olevat valotkin muutettiin vilkkuvista kiinteiksi, että edes jotkut ymmärtäisivät pysähtyä).


Itse asiassa jokerivalothan eivät ole ehdoton pysähtymiskäsky. Esimerkiksi mainitussa Viikin tiedepuiston liikenneympyrässä linja-autojen ajoreitti on merkitty väistämisvelvolliseksi varoituskolmioin Pihlajamäentien liikenteeseen nähden, ja kun edelleen otetaan huomioon vuoden 2000 sittemmin tarkistettu poikkeuslupa ns. jokerivaloista (http://www.hel2.fi/liikenteenohjaus/...ikkeuslupa.asp), huomataan, ettei kyseinen liikennevalojärjestely ole täysin yhdenmukainen sen säädännön suhteen, mitä liikennevaloista on annettu.

Väistämisvelvollisuus siis edelleen säilyy muun liikennettä ohjaavan esimerkiksi liikennemerkistön mukaisena.

Tämän vuoksi linja-autonkuljettajia onkin aikanaan ohjeistettu oikeaan toimimiseen jokerivaloissa; esim. http://www.hel2.fi/liikenteenohjaus/...ettajaohje.asp .

Ymmärtääkseni onnettomuuksilta jokerivaloissa on pääosin vältytty (?).

----------


## Lauri Räty

Jokeri-valot toimivat jokeri-bussin 550 reitillä sekä kelailmaisimia tulevan ajoneuvoilmaisun että Helmi-laitteelta saatavan etuuspyynnön mukaan. Kelailmaisimia käytetään Viikin jokerivaloissa, koska joukkoliikennekatua käyttävät myös sellaiset linjat, joilla ei ole Helmiä käytössä. Lisäksi liittymän liikenneympäristö on sen verran monimutkainen, että liikennevalo-ohjaus on tarpeellista myös helmittömien bussien saapuessa liittymään. 

Helmi-laitteelta tulevalla etuuspyynnöllä ohjataan Oulunkyläntien ja Maaherrantien risteyksessä sekä Viikintien ja Viilarintien risteyksessä olevia jokeri-valoja.

Mielestäni jokeri-valojen tehokkuus on riittävän hyvä edellä mainituissa kohteissa ja ne takaavat bussille esteettömän kulun. Jokeri-bussia ajaneenakin koen, että valot toimivat luotettavasti. Havaintojeni mukaan jokeri-valot toimivat hyvin myös kahden linja-auton saapuessa risteykseen peräkkäin, toisin kuin nimimerkki GT8N kirjoitti. 

Jokeri-valoja tulisi rakentaa lisää kohteisiin, joissa linja-auto saapuu väistämisvelvollisena risteykseen. Yksi tällainen kohde olisi Otaniemessä Otaniementien ja Vuorimiehentien risteys.

----------


## risukasa

> Raitiovaunulla ne puolestaan toimivat jo ennenkuin vaunu on edes pysähtynyt pysäkille. Valot ovat punasella ja hetken kuluttua hermoheikot autoilijat kurvaavat lähtevän vaunun eteen.


Enpä ole huomannut tuota itse. Kyllä ovat aina olleet pimeinä kun olen pysäkille saapunut - ellei ole toisen suunnan vaunu tulossa samaan aikaan. Keltainen alkaa vilkkua melko pian ovien avaamisen jälkeen, mikä on ok, punainen saattaa tulla liian aikaisin siinä tapauksessa että pysähdys venähtää, mutta nopealla pysähdyksellä punaista tulee tolppaan juuri muutama sekunti ennen liikkellelähtöä.




> Näidenkin syiden vuoksi olen vakuuttunut, että varoitusvilkut eivät ole hintansa väärti, kun ne usein toimivat väärin tai eivät ollenkaan. Siksi olen puomien ja toimivien tasoristeysvalojen kannalla.


Minusta Jokeri-valot ovat täysin oikea ratkaisu, ainoat ongelma liittyvät siihen, miten niille saadaan hyvä tieto vaunun saapumisesta. Sama ongelma koskee kaikkia valoetuuksia, kun helmi/liva ei saa tarkkaa, jatkuvaa tietoa vaunun kulusta, vaan seuranta perustuu pisteiden seuraamiseen. Erittäin pystyvä tietojärjestelmä on siis tehty tahallaan matkimaan iduktiotunnistimien heikkoutta. Pysäkiltä lähtemisen ennustamisessa taas on jätetty ottamatta käyttöön kuljettajan arviointikyky, eli nappi jolla kuljettaja antaa systeemille tiedon lähtövalmiudesta. Myös vanhat epätarkat GPS-paikantimet ovat kiusanneet systeemin toimintaa. Epätarkan GPS:n takia on jouduttu turvautumaan vielä epätarkempaan odometriin, joka aiheuttaa usein virheitä.

----------


## Kari

> Jokeri-valot toimivat jokeri-bussin 550 reitillä sekä kelailmaisimia tulevan ajoneuvoilmaisun että Helmi-laitteelta saatavan etuuspyynnön mukaan. Kelailmaisimia käytetään Viikin jokerivaloissa, koska joukkoliikennekatua käyttävät myös sellaiset linjat, joilla ei ole Helmiä käytössä. Lisäksi liittymän liikenneympäristö on sen verran monimutkainen, että liikennevalo-ohjaus on tarpeellista myös helmittömien bussien saapuessa liittymään.


Itse olen kyllä periaatteessa sitä mieltä, että oikea tapa (tm) olisi saada se Helmi kaikkiin busseihin. Mutta voihan niitä busseja toki muullakin tavoin havaita. Tuota en tiennyt, että keilailmaisimia voitaisiin tuohon käyttää. Tuo ilmeisesti perustuu siihen, että joukkoliikennekadulta ei muita ajoneuvoja saavu kuin busseja?




> Mielestäni jokeri-valojen tehokkuus on riittävän hyvä edellä mainituissa kohteissa ja ne takaavat bussille esteettömän kulun. Jokeri-bussia ajaneenakin koen, että valot toimivat luotettavasti. Havaintojeni mukaan jokeri-valot toimivat hyvin myös kahden linja-auton saapuessa risteykseen peräkkäin, toisin kuin nimimerkki GT8N kirjoitti.


Voisiko tässä olla kyseessä näkökulmasta johtuva ero? Olen antanut itselleni kertoa, että yksi syy liikennevaloetujen toimimattomuuteen on siinä, että kaikki kuljettajat eivät rekisteröi järjestelmää käyttöön kuten pitäisi.

Kari

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:48 ----------




> Minusta Jokeri-valot ovat täysin oikea ratkaisu, ainoat ongelma liittyvät siihen, miten niille saadaan hyvä tieto vaunun saapumisesta. Sama ongelma koskee kaikkia valoetuuksia, kun helmi/liva ei saa tarkkaa, jatkuvaa tietoa vaunun kulusta, vaan seuranta perustuu pisteiden seuraamiseen. Erittäin pystyvä tietojärjestelmä on siis tehty tahallaan matkimaan iduktiotunnistimien heikkoutta.


Nykyisten ohjauskojeiden toimintalogiikka perustuu yksittäisiin ilmaisuihin eivätkä paikkatietoon. Tämän voi tietenkin katsoa olevan heikkous. Mutta pitäisi muistaa myös KISS-periaate. Järjestelmän parantaminen ei käytännössä ole yksinkertaista. 

Tarkemman tiedon huomioiminen vaatisi jonkinlaisen mallin liikennetilanteesta, mikä tuo muassaan omat ongelmansa vaatien mm. paljon enemmän ilmaisimia ja järjestelmän kalibrointia. Ja hyödytkään eivät ole ilmiselviä, varsinkin, jos tuota yksinkertaisempaakaan systeemiä ei kaikilta osin olla saatu toimimaan, kuten täällä on vihjattu.




> Pysäkiltä lähtemisen ennustamisessa taas on jätetty ottamatta käyttöön kuljettajan arviointikyky, eli nappi jolla kuljettaja antaa systeemille tiedon lähtövalmiudesta.


Tämä voisi olla sinänsä ihan hyvä vaihtoehto joissakin tapauksissa. Minä vain suhtaudun skeptisesti kaikkeen sellaiseen, mikä vaatisi kuljettajilta aktiivista toimintaa. Tämän vuoksi kallistuisin ennemmin pysäkkijärjestelyjen ja valojen parempaan suunnitteluun. Ehkä olen vain pessimisti.




> Myös vanhat epätarkat GPS-paikantimet ovat kiusanneet systeemin toimintaa. Epätarkan GPS:n takia on jouduttu turvautumaan vielä epätarkempaan odometriin, joka aiheuttaa usein virheitä.


Näin voi olla. Periaatteessa kuitenkin odometrin ja GPS-vastaanottimen pitäisi kyetä tuottamaan parempi tieto sijainnista kuin kumpikaan järjestelmä yksinään. Molempien tietojen yhdistämiseen on kuitenkin olemassa matemaattisia menetelmiä. Nykyisin käsittääkseni odometri nollataan pysäkeillä (joiden paikat päätellään GPS:n perusteella). Tämän pitäisi nähdäkseni kyetä tuottamaan riittävän tarkka sijainti joukkoliikenne-etuisuuksien toteuttamiseksi.

Käytännön toteutuksen toimivuuteen en osaa ottaa kantaa.

Kari

----------


## hylje

Bussien paikannuksen tarkkuutta voi parantaa tietysti kasaamalla uusia paikannustapoja vahvistamaan olemassaolevia. 

Reittipisteitä, joiden sijainti tiedetään tarkasti, voidaan käyttää tärkeissä paikoissa tarkkuutta tuomaan, varsinkin jos reittipisteessä on pari kolme kiintopistettä joista kolmioida tarkka sijainti. Reittipisteet voivat olla radio- tai ir-lähettimiä talojen seinissä tai tolpissa. Toimintaperiaate vastaa GPS:ää. Tällä selviää bussin sijainti tiellä vaikka metrin tarkkuuteen kahdessa ulottuvuudessa kun GPS ei jostain syystä anna tarkkoja tietoja. 

Yksinkertainen reittipiste antaisi bussille ylimääräisiä odometrin nollauspaikkoja. Reittipiste olisi teknisesti esimerkiksi kapeahkoon keilaan projektoiva radiolähetin, jonka signaalin bussi voisi varmentaa ja tunnistaa.

Miten olisi odometrin virheenkorjaus tilastollisesti? Tämä korjaisi järjestelmällistä virhettä huonosta kalibroinnista ja keskimäärin tarkentaisi vaihtuvan ajolinjan tuomaa luonnollista heittoa. Tämä pitäisi olla jo toteutettu. Käytännössä tilastoidaan kunkin odometrin arvoja aika- ja etappikohtaisesti ja verrataan kaanoniseen etappimatkaan. Tilastojen perusteella voidaan kalibroida odometrin lukemat etappi- ja aikakohtaisesti ja interpoloida tarkemmat lukemat. Aika kannattaa tilastoida, koska eri vuorokauden aikoina ajolinjat voivat olla keskimäärin erilaisia: tyhjä tie verrattuna ruuhka-aikaan.

Kiihtyvyysanturit voivat myös antaa korreloivia lisätietoja odometrin virheenkorjaukseen. Bussin etu- ja takaosassa olevat kiihtyvyysanturit voivat mitata käännöksiä, kiihdytystä ja jarrutusta. Näitä tietoja voi hyödyntää etappitilastoissa ajolinjojen profilointiin, jonka avulla etapin silloisen ajolinjan aiheuttamaa virhettä voi korjata.

Poikkeustilanteessa, jota tapahtuu riittävän harvoin tilastollista korjausta varten ja vieläpä GPS:n ja apureittipisteiden ulottumattomissa järjestelmä on yhä hukassa. Mutta esimerkiksi työmaan aiheuttama kiertotie kirjaantuu todenmukaiseksi ajolinjaksi kun siitä ajaa muutaman kerran, ja sen aiheuttama viivästys kalibroituu itsestään.

Osa tilastoista on järkevää jakaa liikennesuunnittelulle ja muulle kalustolle. Anturien ja kaluston yksilöerojen takia pelkät mittausarvot eivät välttämättä ole vertailukelpoisia, eikä niitä kannata jakaa ilman harkintaa.

Koko systeemin tarkkuutta on tärkeää mitata ja testata riittävän monessa tilanteessa riittävän pitkän aikaa. Vain näin ikävät virheet voidaan tunnistaa ja korjata ajoissa.

----------


## Kari

Hylje: Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että esittämäsi menetelmät ovat sinänsä ihan hyviä ja  toteuttamiskelopoisia.

Minä en vain ole ollenkaan vakuuttunut siitä, että se paikannuksen tarkkuus olisi se varsinainen ongelma. Luulen noiden joukkoliikenne-etuisuuksien toteutuksissa ilmenevien ongelmien syntyvät pääosin epäselvistä käytännöistä ja järjestelmien ylläpidon vastuukysymysten epäselvyydestä. Tässä kun kuitenkin on eri toimijoita, kuten YTV, HKL, Tiehallinto, kaupungit, yksityiset bussifirmat, laitetoimittajat, jne.

Mielestäni tekniset ongelmat olisi suhteellisen helposti ratkaistavissa, jos organisatoriset ongelmat ratkaistaan ensin.

Kari

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Tuota en tiennyt, että keilailmaisimia voitaisiin tuohon käyttää. Tuo ilmeisesti perustuu siihen, että joukkoliikennekadulta ei muita ajoneuvoja saavu kuin busseja?


Viikissä joukkoliikennekatua ei pitäisi saapua muita ajoneuvoja kuin linja-autoja, mutta silloin tällöin kadulle eksyy muitakin tienkäyttäjia, jotka ilmaisimen yli ajaessaan kytkevät jokeri-valot toimintaan. 

Kelailmaisin on mahdollista toteuttaa pidempänä silmukkana, jolloin se tunnistaa vain raskaat ajoneuvot. Tällöin voidaan tehdä ns. köyhän miehen joukkoliikenne-etuus risteykseen, josta kulkee paljon Helmittömiä busseja. Tällaisia ratkaisuja löytynee vielä ainakin Vantaalta Kielotien ja Lummetien risteyksestä sekä Espoosta Lehtikaskentien ja Finnoontien risteyksestä. 

Lehtikaskentien liikennevalot toimivat usein lähes ns. nollaviipeellä eli bussia tarvitsee harvoin pysäyttää kunhan lähestyy riittävän hitaasti risteystä. Toki oikeat nollaviivevalot eivät edellyttäisi edes hiljentämistä.

----------


## late-

> Pölkkyrataa ei ole pakko tehdä avoratana, vaan se voidaan kattaa ruoholla esim. käyttäen kiskon juureen asennettavia elementtejä.


Olen antanut kertoa itselleni, ettei näiden elementtien leveys riitä tukemiskoneelle eli katetta joudutaan siirtelemään tukemista varten. Ei ole aivan selvää onko ratkaisu silloin Suomessa kovin toimiva, kun ratikan nopea rata pitäisi oikeastaan oikoa vuosittain roudan takia. Oikein tehty kiintoraide voi olla elinkaarimielessä järkevämpi ratkaisu.

Kiintoraiteen haasteena on riittävän routimattoman rakenteen tekeminen. Nykyään ainakin Helsingissä katuja ja raitioteitä saa kaivella lähes kuka tahansa ja kuopat on tapana täyttää vähän millä sattuu. Routimaton rakenne ei pysy routimattomana, jos siihen tungetaan saavikaupalla vaikkapa multaa sekaan. Ei tietenkään mahdoton ongelma ratkaista, mutta vaatii tahtoa useammalta toimijalta.

----------


## risukasa

> Kiintoraiteen haasteena on riittävän routimattoman rakenteen tekeminen. Nykyään ainakin Helsingissä katuja ja raitioteitä saa kaivella lähes kuka tahansa ja kuopat on tapana täyttää vähän millä sattuu. Routimaton rakenne ei pysy routimattomana, jos siihen tungetaan saavikaupalla vaikkapa multaa sekaan. Ei tietenkään mahdoton ongelma ratkaista, mutta vaatii tahtoa useammalta toimijalta.


Ainakin niin kauan kuin Variotramit ovat liikenteessä, niin kaarteiden helppo uudelleentuenta, kiskonvaihto ja vaihtiden uusinta olisi nähdäkseni suuri etu. Suurimmat sivuttaisvoimat jotka matalavaunun pyöristä tulevat, saataisiin varmaan kohdistumaan radan pengerrakenteeseen, sen sijaan että syntyisi lovia kiskoon. Nykyisiä betoniradan kaarteita ei millään voida uusia samassa tahdissa kuin missä ne nyt tuhoutuvat, noin parissa vuodessa viimeistään alkaa kaarteisiin tulemaan häiritseviä heittoja. Toisaalta suorillakin kyllä radan uusimistahti on aika älytön. Ei ole ihme nykytilanteessa, että bussikaistan rakentamista saatetaan pitää taloudellisesti kilpailukykyisenä vaihtoehtona, kun katselee vaikka että mihin kuntoon Hämeentien suora Lautatarhan ja Hauhonpuiston välillä on päässyt.

Pölkkyrata on aivan satavarmasti myös esteettisesti parempi kuin nykyinen neukkula-malli. Radan reunuksiahan voi lisäksi koristella matalalla kasvillisuudella joka peittää ratasepelin ja toimii samalla erottimena muulle liikenteelle.

----------


## Kari

> Viikissä joukkoliikennekatua ei pitäisi saapua muita ajoneuvoja kuin linja-autoja, mutta silloin tällöin kadulle eksyy muitakin tienkäyttäjia, jotka ilmaisimen yli ajaessaan kytkevät jokeri-valot toimintaan. 
> 
> Kelailmaisin on mahdollista toteuttaa pidempänä silmukkana, jolloin se tunnistaa vain raskaat ajoneuvot. Tällöin voidaan tehdä ns. köyhän miehen joukkoliikenne-etuus risteykseen, josta kulkee paljon Helmittömiä busseja. Tällaisia ratkaisuja löytynee vielä ainakin Vantaalta Kielotien ja Lummetien risteyksestä sekä Espoosta Lehtikaskentien ja Finnoontien risteyksestä.


Tarkoittanet jälkimmäisessä keilailmaisimella induktiosilmulkkaa? Se on totta, että niiden avulla voidaan kyllä havaita bussit suhteellisen luotettavasti ja niitä käsittääkseni provinsseissa käytetään vielä enemmässä määrin kuin Helsingissä. Provinsseiksi voitaneen tässä tapauksessa laskea myös Espoon ja Vantaan :-)

Kari

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tarkoittanet jälkimmäisessä keilailmaisimella induktiosilmulkkaa?


Toinen puhuu KEILAilmaisimesta ja toinen KELAilmaisimesta. Kummasta nyt on kyse?

----------


## Kari

> Toinen puhuu KEILAilmaisimesta ja toinen KELAilmaisimesta. Kummasta nyt on kyse?


My bad. Lukihäröni palailee vanhemmiten pätkittäin :-)

Kaikesta päätellen puhuimme lopultakin samasta asiasta, eli siis tien alle asennettavista ilmaisinsilmukoista, jotka havaitsevat metalliset ajoneuvot induktanssin muutoksen perusteella.

Kari

----------


## Max

Hesari kertoi tänään, että Laajasaloon ollaan viemässä ensimmäisenä raitiolinja 10A Pikku-Huopalahti - Yliskylä

Linja on hyvä  :Smile:  Numeroinnista kuitenkin kommentoisin, että se on taas tehty paremmin ratikkakuskin kuin matkustajan näkökulmasta ihan niin kuin 3B/3T -sähellyskin. Laajasalo olisi mielestäni ansainnut ihan oman numeron, mikä varmaan paikallisten asukkaiden silmissäkin olisi ollut jotenkin "arvokkaampaa" kuin jonkin muun linjan epämääräinen A-vuoro. Mannerheimintien varressa ja Pikku-Huopalahdessakin totuttaisiin varmaan aika pian siihen, että sinne kympin lisäksi pääsee esim. linjalla 2.

----------


## Jusa

Hesarin kirjoituksesta voi saada myös käsityksen, että kymppi siirtyy *vaiheittain* kokonaan Laajasaloon. Silloin linjanumero ok, mutta tosiaan tuollaisia pitkiä haaroituksia ei kyllä pidä tehdä samalla linjanumerolla. Numeroita on vapaana kaupunkisarjasta 1-20.
Toisaalta kuljettajan työ on varmaan vaihtelevampaa (?) tuollaisilla linjoilla kuten 6/8, missä samalta päättäriltä voi lähteä kahdelle eri reitille.

Eiran/Hernesaaren linjat ovat melkovarmasti vielä harkinnassa, onhan Vitonenkin suunniteilla Eira-Talinranta reitille, tosin Fredan kautta. Joku (Laajasalon ?) linja varmasti tulee myös erottajan kautta lulkemaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hesari kertoi tänään, että Laajasaloon ollaan viemässä ensimmäisenä raitiolinja 10A Pikku-Huopalahti - Yliskylä
> 
> Linja on hyvä  Numeroinnista kuitenkin kommentoisin, että se on taas tehty paremmin ratikkakuskin kuin matkustajan näkökulmasta ihan niin kuin 3B/3T -sähellyskin. Laajasalo olisi mielestäni ansainnut ihan oman numeron, mikä varmaan paikallisten asukkaiden silmissäkin olisi ollut jotenkin "arvokkaampaa" kuin jonkin muun linjan epämääräinen A-vuoro.


Eiköhän se Laajasalo saa ihan omat numeronsa, kun liikenne alkaa. Suunnittelun näkökulmasta nuo linjanumerot ovat sivuseikka, ja esim. kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelmassa, mihin HS:n juttu pohjautuu, ei ole mitään 10 & 10A:ta, siellä puhutaan vaan linjan 10 jakamisesta. Ei siellä oteta kantaa siihen, onko jako 10/10A, 10A/10B vai 10/11.

Kun sitten liikenne oikeasti alkaa, niin viestinnälliset ja imagosyyt kyllä johtavat siihen, että Yliskylän linjalle annetaan oma numero, samoin Kruunuvuoren linjalle ym.

----------


## ess

11 tuo tunnus ei voi olla, sillä se on varattu Korkeasaaren bussilinjalle. Raitiolinjojen käytössä ovat tunnukset 1-10.

----------


## Mikko Lahti

> 11 tuo tunnus ei voi olla, sillä se on varattu Korkeasaaren bussilinjalle. Raitiolinjojen käytössä ovat tunnukset 1-10.


Laajasalon ratalinjaus kulkee Korkeasaaren kautta, joten epäilen että erillinen bussilinja sinne lakkaa, kun sporayhteys avataan. Niinpä numero 11 voisi ihan hyvin sopia Korkeasaaren kautta Laajasaloon kulkevalle ratikalle.

----------


## teme

Minustakin olisi kyllä selkeämpää nimetä se 10A suoraan linjaksi 11.

----------


## Elmo Allen

On kaksi eri asiaa puhua linjanumeroista suunnittelu- ja käyttövaiheessa. Suunnitteluvaiheessa 10A on oikein sopiva nimitys, koska kaikki tietävät heti, mihin linja kulkee. Siksi Hesarin juttuun sopii hyvin nimitys 10A. Käyttövaiheessa toki kannattaisi perustaa oma linjanumeronsa.

----------


## 339-DF

> 11 tuo tunnus ei voi olla, sillä se on varattu Korkeasaaren bussilinjalle. Raitiolinjojen käytössä ovat tunnukset 1-10.


Näinhän se nyt menee, mutta jos rv-verkko laajenee kehittämissuunnitelmassa esitetyllä tavalla, niin seuraavan 10 vuoden aikana tulee kyllä ajankohtaiseksi palata käytäntöön, jossa rv-linjoilla on suurempiakin tunnuksia kuin 10.

Bussi 11 ei tietenkään ole ongelma, koska se lakkaa siinä vaiheessa kun Korkeasaari saadaan rv-liikenteen piiriin. 14, 14B ja 18 muuttuvat toivottavasti rv-linjaksi 5 ja bussille 16 en povaa kovin pitkää ikää; Hernesaaren ja Kalasataman ratikat kyllä johtavat sen lakkauttamiseen.

Jäljelle jää vain linja 15, joka saattaakin jäädä pitkäksi aikaa. Vasta 2020-luvulla yhteys Länsiterminaalista metroon hoidetaan ratikalla, ja ilmeisesti Varma tarvitsee bussinsa vielä senkin jälkeen, joten loppujen lopuksi tuo 15 on ainoa, jolle on etsittävä uusi numero.

----------


## Jusa

On sitä ennenkin ollut rv-linjoja kuten 12 ja 15.
SRS historialehdiltä voi vaikka lunnata.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jäljelle jää vain linja 15, joka saattaakin jäädä pitkäksi aikaa -- jolle on etsittävä uusi numero.


Eiköhän sekin löydy aika helposti 20-sarjan alkupäästä. 20 ja 21 kokenevat jonkinlaisen uudelleennumeroinnin ja -reitityksen joka tapauksessa Länsimetron avautuessa. Ne ovat ihan hyvin numeroita linjalle, joka liikennöi lähes samalla suunnalla.

----------


## Resiina

> On sitä ennenkin ollut rv-linjoja kuten 12 ja 15.
> SRS historialehdiltä voi vaikka lunnata.


Linja 11 Hermanni - Kauppatori 1944 66 päivää http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...at/linja11.htm
Linja 12 1944-1962 http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...at/linja12.htm
Linja 15 1954-1957 http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...at/linja15.htm

----------


## Max

Onhan meillä vielä käyttämättä myös ihan hyvät numerot 2 ja 5...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onhan meillä vielä käyttämättä myös ihan hyvät numerot 2 ja 5...


Ei oikein riitä, jos Laajasaloon halutaan kolme raitiolinjaa. Olisi myös toivottavaa, että numerot olisivat peräkkäiset.

Yksi radikaali ehdotus olisi ottaa käyttöön numerot 1xx seudun kaikille pikaratikoille. Ne kun yölinjoja lukuunottamatta vapautuisivat Länsimetron myötä. Toki 1x-sarjan siirtäminen ratikoille olisi hyvä sekin. Niin optimisti en vielä hetkeen jaksa olla, että seudulle tulisi yli 20 ratikkalinjaa. Ja Jokerikin todennäköisesti jatkaa 550:nä raitiovaununakin.

----------


## Kaid

> Ei oikein riitä, jos Laajasaloon halutaan kolme raitiolinjaa. Olisi myös toivottavaa, että numerot olisivat peräkkäiset.


Lisäksi kun pääasiallisesti kantakaupungin alueelle ulottuvia linjoja on näillä näkymin tulossa kaksi lisää (Munkkivuori ja Kalasatama), olisi minusta kaikkein järkevintä "säästää" numerot 2 ja 5 näille linjoille ja antaa Laajasalon linjoille numerot 11, 12 ja 13.

----------


## Max

Eilen taas HS:n yleisönosastossa kehuttiin, kuinka mahtavaa olisi sittenkin rakentaa köysirata Laajasaloon ratikan sijaan. Aika harvalla vain matka on rannalta rannalle, ja ratikalla pääsee pidemmälle ympäri kaupunkia.

----------


## jrm

Mitä tälle hankkeelle kuuluu? Eikö päällimmäiseksi vaihtoehdoksi jäänyt raitiotieyhteys Liisankadulta Tervasaaren kautta eteenpäin?

Kruununhakalaiselle tämä on ristiriitainen hanke. On hyvä, että uudelta asuinalueelta pääsee nopeasti ja kätevästi julkisilla kulkuvälineillä keskustaan. Mutta toisaalta lisää brutaaleja siltarakentamisen esimerkkejä ei tänne haluta.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mitä tälle hankkeelle kuuluu? Eikö päällimmäiseksi vaihtoehdoksi jäänyt raitiotieyhteys Liisankadulta Tervasaaren kautta eteenpäin?


Joo, poliittinen päätös on tehty, ja suunnittelu on käynnissä. Linjauksella Liisankatu - Tervasaari - Sompasaari - Korkeasaari -Laajasalo. 

Varsinaiset rakentamispäätökset tehdään sitten suunnitelmien pohjalta, joten periaatteessa suunnitelmat voivat vielä muuttua paljonkin. Mutta tuo silta Tervasaaresta Sompasaareen tullee Laajasalosta riippumattakin Kalasataman ratikkaa varten.

Oliko nyt niinkin, että ympäristökeskus haluaa tehdä tästä vielä selvityksiä? Sen tila ja merkitys on minulle epäselvä.

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että sillat kuuluvat saaristoon rakennettuun kaupunkiin. Toki soisin niiden olevan mielummin hienoja kuin rumia, mutta ne ovat joka tapauksessa osa kaupunkimaisemaa. Ei Kruunuvuorenselkä luonnontilaiselta näytä millään, eikä se sitä myöskään ole.

Krunikan pohjoisosien kannalta tuo muuten tarkoittaa merkittävästi parantuneita julkisen liikenteen yhteyksiä: tulee suora ratikka Rautatientorille ja siitä Töölöön tai jonnekin länteen, ratikka Kalasatamaan ja Arabian suuntaan, Korkeasaareen, Laajasaloon, pitkän päälle ehkä Herttoniemeenkin.

----------


## Albert

> Ylen Aikainen tänään (08/2009):
> Laajasalon raideliikenne saa YVA-menettelyn


Kauankohan tuossakin sitten menee.

Toisaalta ennen päätöstä YVA-menettelystä:



> Kaupunginhallitus on täytäntöönpanopäätöksessään 17.11.2008 hyväksynyt seuraavan tarkennetun esityksen: Kaupunginhallitus päätti kehottaa joukkoliikennelautakuntaa ja kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaa laatimaan hankesuunnitelman ja tarpeelliset kaavat raitiotielle siltayhteyksineen välillä LaajasaloKorkeasaariSompasaariKruununhaka, tavoitteena se, että raitioyhteys voidaan toteuttaa Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamisen alkuvuosina.
> ---
>   Kaavoitus ja hankesuunnitelman laatiminen
>  Kaupunginhallituksen toimeenpanopäätökseen liittyy kehotus hankesuunnitelman ja tarpeellisten kaavojen laatimiseksi siten, että raitioyhteys voidaan toteuttaa Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamisen alkuvuosina.
> Suunnittelu jatkuu tämän päätöksen pohjalta. Raitiotie- ja siltayhteyden hankesuunnitelma on tarkoituksenmukaista viedä kaupunginvaltuustoon, kun suunnittelu on edennyt nykyisestä päätöksentekotilanteesta yksityiskohtaisemmassa suunnittelussa riittävän pitkälle. Tällainen ajankohta voisi olla vuoden 2010 keväällä tai myöhemmin. Oleellista on suunnittelu- ja kaavoitustyön ripeä eteneminen niin, että asetettu tavoite raitioyhteyden toteuttamiseksi Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamisen alkuvuosina voi toteutua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kauankohan tuossakin sitten menee.
> 
> Toisaalta ennen päätöstä YVA-menettelystä:


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että YVA:n ei sinänsä pitäisi hidastaa toteutusaikataulua. Se varmaan hidastaa hankesuunnitelman viemistä valtuustoon, koska sitä ei tehdä ennen kuin YVA on valmis. Mutta hankesuunnitelmaa kaiketi työstetään koko ajan yhdessä YVA:n kanssa, ja jos kaikki saadaan yhdellä kertaa valtuustoon tämän vuoden aikana, niin toteutus pitäisi olla mahdollista suurin piirtein alkuperäisessä tahdissa 2014-15.

Sitä en tiedä, onko taantuma muuten viivästyttänyt koko hanketta, nimittäin jos Kruunuvuoren asuinrakentaminen viivästyy, niin sittenhän ratikkakin voi viivästyä.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Bussi 11 ei tietenkään ole ongelma, koska se lakkaa siinä vaiheessa kun Korkeasaari saadaan rv-liikenteen piiriin. 14, 14B ja 18 muuttuvat toivottavasti rv-linjaksi 5 ja bussille 16 en povaa kovin pitkää ikää; Hernesaaren ja Kalasataman ratikat kyllä johtavat sen lakkauttamiseen.


Jos 11 ja 16 lakkautetaan, vaikutus on todella suuri Kulosaaren eteläosissa. Pitäisiköhän kuitenkin ainakin jonkun linjan kulkea tuota 16:n reittiä Kulosaaressa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos 11 ja 16 lakkautetaan, vaikutus on todella suuri Kulosaaren eteläosissa. Pitäisiköhän kuitenkin ainakin jonkun linjan kulkea tuota 16:n reittiä Kulosaaressa.


Pitkän tähtäimen ratkaisu tälle on Itäväylän ja metron tunnelointi Kuliksessa, jolloin asema saadaan keskelle saarta, minne se kuuluisikin.

Kalasataman ratikkalinjastosta on parhaillaan tekeillä selvitys, joka ottanee tämän 16-asian huomioon.

----------


## teme

> Jos 11 ja 16 lakkautetaan, vaikutus on todella suuri Kulosaaren eteläosissa. Pitäisiköhän kuitenkin ainakin jonkun linjan kulkea tuota 16:n reittiä Kulosaaressa.


Mitäs jos jonkun Lahdentien suunnan vuoroista kääntäisi Hakaniemen sijasta Kalasataman kautta Kulosaareen? Esimerkiksi h73.

----------


## hylje

Mietin itsekin jonkin Kalasataman linjan jatkamista sillan yli Kulosaareen, mutta sellainen ei korvaa 16:n suoraa yhteyttä keskustaan.

Metron tunnelointi Kulosaaressa on aika mielenkiintoinen ajatus, sillä kurvit ja pystygeometria tuntuisivat aika tiukalta jos saaren keskelle pitäisi mennä. Varmaan Herttoniemikin menisi siinä samalla tunneliin.

----------


## Kaid

> Mietin itsekin jonkin Kalasataman linjan jatkamista sillan yli Kulosaareen, mutta sellainen ei korvaa 16:n suoraa yhteyttä keskustaan.


Koska 15 tulee ymmärtääkseni jäämään Jätkäsaaren raitiotien valmistumisen jälkeen henkiin Salmisaaren joukkoliikenneyhteytenä, yksi mahdollinen ratkaisu olisi yhdistää nykyisen 16:n itäpää ja tulevan 15:n länsipää uudeksi linjaksi reitillä Salmisaari-Hakaniemi-Herttoniemi. Näin säilyisi 16:n keskusta-yhteys Kulosaaresta ja 15 ei olisi tulevaisuudessa nykyisen kaltainen tynkälinja.

----------


## teme

Ei tuo 16 ja 15 yhdistäminen hassumalta kuulosta. Ja jos se silta on bussiliikennekelpoinen ja sinne myös mahtuu jokunen bussi sekaan, eli vuoroväli ei ole kovin tiheä, niin voisihan se 16 ajaa Mustikkamaan kautta siltaa Krunikkaan ja siitä edelleen Pohjoisrannan kautta johonkin. Saisi tehtyä myös näppärän vaihdon ratikkaan.

Pitkän tähtäimen ratkaisu on kyllä minusta nostaa 58 kiskoille ja koukata vähän etelämpää Kulosaaressa (korvaisi myös ainakin 59:n Pasilaan saakka ja Raide-Jokerin kanssa 79:n käytännössä). Samoja kiskoja voi sitten joku linja jatkaa vaikka Etelä-Helsinkiin. Munkkivuoren haara, Reijolankatu, Pasilan järjestelyt ja Raide-Jokeri on muutenkin järkeviä rakentaa, tarvittaisiin noiden lisäksi noin 1,5km kiskoa Teollisuuskatu - Kalasatama (voi olla että sekin tehdään ilmankin) sekä noin 6km kiskoa Kalasatama - Kulosaari - Herttoniemi - Jokeri.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Mitäs jos jonkun Lahdentien suunnan vuoroista kääntäisi Hakaniemen sijasta Kalasataman kautta Kulosaareen? Esimerkiksi h73.


Jos joku 70-sarjan bussin reitti muutettaisiin tuollaiseksi, sen pitäisi ehdottomasti olla 74, joka suunnitelmien mukaan muutetaan lähtemään Kalasatamasta joka tapauksessa (muutettuna seutulinjaksi 714). Kulosaaren linjan kannattaisi laittaa kylläkin lähtemään jo Herttoniemestä. Käytettäisiinköhän tuota linjaa matkoihin esimerkiksi Herttoniemen ja Kumpulan ja Herttoniemen ja Arabian välillä?

Ehkä parempi vaihtoehto voisi olla kuitenkin laittaa 59 kiertämään Kulosaaressa ja silloin kun 59 ei ole kulussa, niin 58. Arkisin voisi olla kulussa nykyiset 58 ja 58B ja viikonloppuisin sitten 58N. Tällöin täytyisi kylläkin viikonloppuna ajaa kaikki vuorot Munkkivuoreen saakka, siis myös sunnuntaisin, jotta 58:sta ei tulisi liian sekava. Arkisin on varmaan parempi olla hidastamatta 58:a sen enempää, joten siksi tuo 59 hoitaisi Kulosaaren tuolloin.

Kulosaaren ja keskustan väliä kulkijoille vaihto tulisi Kalasatamaan. 59:n ja 58N:n ongelmana ilmeisemmin oli ainakin tällä hetkellä keskustasta metrolla tullessa pääsy metroasemalta Itäväylän bussipysäkille (täytyy kierrellä).

----------


## Resiina

Kulosaaresta tuli mieleen, mitä jos korvattaisiin linja 16 linjalla KB, lähtöpaikka kulosaaressa Irakin suurlähetystön edessä Kulosaarentietä kulosaaren sillalle, Kulosaaren sillan etelä puolella voisi olla levennyksesssä yksiraiteinen osuus. Kalasataman metroaseman luota Sörnäisten rantatietietä Hakaniemeen ja siitä joko vanhaa reittiä Kauppatorille tai Rautatieaseman kautta Keskustaan. Kulosaaaren ja Herttoniemen välisiä yhteyksi varten voisi perustaa palvelulinjan joka lähtisi Kulosaaren ostarilta-Stålbergintie-Kulosaarentie-Ristorytintie-... linja voisi mennä Herttoniemeen vaikka Hitsaajankadun kautta, kyseinen linja kulkisi Ma-Su nykyisen linja 16 vuorovälillä.
Tosin tuota ei varmaan hirveän vakavasti kannata ottaa, se kuuluu samaan sarjaa, jos joku ehdottaisi hevosraitiotien perustamista Mustikkamaan (Korkeasaaren portti) ja Kulosaaren välille.  :Smile: :

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Pitkän tähtäimen ratkaisu tälle on Itäväylän ja metron tunnelointi Kuliksessa, jolloin asema saadaan keskelle saarta, minne se kuuluisikin.


Onko tuosta tarpeeksi hyötyä kustannuksiin nähden? Kerrostalorakentaminen painottuu kuitenkin enemmän saaren pohjoisosiin ja eteläosissa on enemmän pientaloja ja kartanoita. Uutta rakentamista ei varmaan tulisi yhtään lisää tuon seurauksena toisin kuin Itäväylän kattamisen myötä. Toki Itäväylän kattamissuunnitelmat taitavat tällä hetkellä olla jäissä, mutta olisiko siitä kuitenkin enemmän hyötyä kuin metroradan siirrosta? Kulosaaresta saisi yhtenäisemmän ja kannen päälle uutta rakentamista ja siten metrolle uusia käyttäjiä. Jos eteläosia aletaan esimerkiksi palvelemaan 59:llä arkisin ja 58:lla viikonloppuisin, ei tästä pitäisi kovin paljon ylimääräisiä kustannuksia tulla verrattuna siihen, että nämä vuorot kulkisivat Itäväylää pitkin Kulosaaren ohi. 

***

Olen minäkin joskus miettinyt, että voisiko linjan 58 muuttaa ratikoilla liikennöitäväksi koko matkaltaan ja miettinyt, että kiskot voisivat kulkea Kulosaaressa hieman etelämpänä ja mahdollisesti myös Roihuvuoren kautta. (Tässä taas yksi vaihtoehto Roihuvuoren saattamiseksi raideliikenteen piiriin.) Ei taida olla kuitenkaan kovin realistista kuvitella, että tuollaista metron kanssa rinnakkaista ratikkareittiä haluttaisiin rakentaa ainakaan kovin pian. 

***
Tänään Helsingin Sanomissa  kerrottiin Kruunuvuoren sillasta tehdyn valituksen hylkäämisestä sillä perusteella, että valittaa ei voi, ennenkuin valtuusto on tehnyt asiasta sitovan päätöksen. Siis valittaa ei voi vielä siitä, että siltahanke on hyväksytty jatkovalmistelun pohjaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Helsingin kaupungin tiedotuslehdessä 3/10 kerrotaan, että Korkeasaari arvioi kävijämäärän lisääntyvän noin 200 000 kävijällä vuodessa, kun raitiovaunuyhteys otetaan käyttöön.

H/K-lukujen laskijoiden tulisi ottaa tämäkin asia huomioon verratessaan vaihtoehtoja. Korkeasaaren 6 Me vuosimenot katetaan puoliksi lipputuloilla, puoliksi kaupunkilaisten verorahoista. Jos kävijämäärä kasvaa noinkin merkittävästi, pienenee verorahoista otettava osuus, kunhan eläintarhan menoja ei kasvateta. Siispä Laajasalon raitiotie, jolla on pysäkki Korkeasaaressa, säästää tältä(kin) osin kaupungin menoja verrattuna Laajasalon liityntä- tai metrovaihtoehtoihin.

En tunne Korkeasaaren kävijäprofiilia, mutta pääsylippujen hinnat vaihtelevat 0-7 euron välillä. Lastenlippu maksaa 4 euroa. Jos ajatellaan, että 200 000 kävijää tuo 800 000 euroa, on varmaan suuruusluokka suurin piirtein oikein. Kun tällä hetkellä kaupunki tukee eläintarhaa vuosittain noin 3 miljoonalla eurolla, niin verovaroja säästyy vuosittain 26% olettaen, ettei lisääntyneen kävijämäärän vuoksi tarvitse palkata lisää henkilökuntaa.

----------


## teme

Ja Rantaryhmä taas vauhdissa:



> ...Ryhmän tekemien laskelmien mukaan siltavaihtoehdon kokonaiskustannukset olisivat 320 miljoonaa euroa, kun kahden lautan, lauttalaitureiden ja terminaalirakennuksen kustannuksiksi tulisi 15 miljoonaa euroa. Operointikuluja lautoista kertyisi vuosittain 1,5 miljoonaa.
> 
> Katajanokan ja Laajasalon välinen lauttayhteys olisi pituudeltaan 1,8 kilometriä ja vuoroväli kymmenestä viiteentoista minuuttia. 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135257406140


Ja tottahan toki nuo laskelmat on saatavissa jostain ja kestävät kriittisen tarkastelun.

Odotan veronmaksajain keskusliiton kannanottoa, samoin kuin kaupunginosayhdistyksiä sillä ei ole mitään vaikeuksia esiintyä isojen ryhmien edustajan ilmaan minkäänlaista mahdaattia. Ero on tosin siinä että Veronmaksajain keskusliittolla on yleensä faktat suht kohdallaan.

----------


## kivisuo

> Ja tottahan toki nuo laskelmat on saatavissa jostain ja kestävät kriittisen tarkastelun.


Tottahan toki...

Jos kyse on tästä Kulosaarelaiset ry:n sivuilla referoidusta suunnitelmasta, niin siinä ollaan selvästi tekemässä samaa virhettä kuin edellisenkin raitiovaunulautan kanssa. Myöhemmin hankittavat isommat raitiovaunut eivät mahdukaan lautalle, useampivaunuisista junista puhumattakaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Olen keskustellut jo pari vuotta sitten ryhmäläisten kanssa tästä aiheesta, ja heidän näkemyksensä muutamasta keskeisestä asiasta on eri kuin KSV:lla ja minulla.

Lähinnä on kyse siitä, ettei ryhmässä nähdä olevan mitään eroa sillä, pääseekö ratikalla vaihdotta keskustaan vartissa vai vähintään kahdella vaihdolla ja luultavasti muilla välineillä kuin bussilla sekä ainakin 2-kertaisella matka-ajalla. Myöskään sillä ei ole merkitystä, että lautta toimii dieselmoottoreilla ja matkan polttoainekulut ja päästöt ovat suuremmat kuin autoilulla.

En halua olla kellekään ilkeä, mutta asiaa voisi verrata siihen, että Lauttasaareen ei ole siltayhteyksiä vaan sinne kuljettaisiin lautalla kuten silloin, kun saari on nimensä saanut. Ja kuten Kivisuo jo viittasi, myös Kulosaari ja Itä-Helsinki olisivat edelleen lauttamatkan päässä  ellei kierretä Viikin kautta. Tällöinkin olisi annettu periksi Naurissaaren puolella ja sinne olisi sentään tehty silta.

Lautta-Helsingissä ei tietenkään olisi maisemahaittoja Lauttasaaren ja Kulosaaren silloista. Mutta kuinka moni kaupunkilainen haluaisi asua näitten lauttayhteyksien takana? Mielelläni näkisin tilaston siitä, millä tavoin lautan kannattajat itse liikkuvat ja missä asuvat. Ilkeasti rohkenen epäillä, että selitys olisi, että tietenkään ei ole kyse heistä itsestään. Totta kai he saavat käyttää siltoja, kun niillä on jo maisemat pilattu. Mutta muut ihmiset voivat hyvin tyytyä lauttamatkailuun jotta entisten siltojen käyttäjien maisemat säilyvät ennallaan. Näin ei voi kaupungissa ajatella, vaan kuntalaisilla on yhdenvertaiset oikeudet sekä maisemiin että liikkumiseen.

Antero

----------


## teme

Vaihteen vuoksi ihan asiapohjalta aiheesta. Aamun Hesarissa että sillan hinta on noussut vaatimustason kasvun myötä:



> Kaupungille on selvinnyt myös, että vuoden 2008 arvio sillan hinnasta oli liian alhainen. Silloin valtuustolle kerrottiin, että sillan rakentaminen maksaisi 125 miljoonaa euroa. Nyt kaupunki laskee, että hinta olisi 190 miljoonaa.
> 
> "125 miljoonalla saisi suhteellisen vaatimattoman siltayhteyden, mutta se ei tuohon vaativaan ja jalorotuiseen paikkaan sovi", sanoo projektijohtaja Jari Tirkkonen Helsingin kaupungin talous- ja suunnittelukeskuksesta.


Pajunen on sitä mieltä että investointiin ei ole aikataululla valmista 2014-15 kaupungilla varaa.


Rantaryhmästä sen verran että he jotenkin onnistuneet suunnittelemaan 15 minuutin välein kulkevan lauttayhteyden jossa on etupäässä seisomapaikkoja ja päiväkapasiteetti vaivaiset 5000 matkustajaa. Ei kai nyt kapasiteetti ole vesiliikenteen ongelma, vai mitä soutuvenettä tässä oikein mietitään?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 6:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 5:28 ----------

Taloudellisesti kuvio on muuten vähintään mielenkiintoinen.

Kruununvuoreen on tarkoitus kaavoittaa 550 000 kerrosneliötä. Oletetaan maanarvoksi ilman siltaa lienee n. 500 euroa neliö ja sillan kanssa n. 1000. Eli pyöreästi 300 ja 600 miljoonaa. Se silta kyllä maksaa itsensä kalliimmallakin hinnalla, mutta kun tarvitaan muitakin investointeja kuten se tunneli Herttoniemeen (100 miljoonaa ja todellisuus voi olla hyvinkin yläkanttiin), katuja, vesijohtoja, julkisia rakennuksia ja muuta vastaavaa. Epäilen että nuo eivät rakennu 300 miljoonalla, ja voi tehdä tiukkaa sen sillankin kanssa jolloin rahaa olisi yo. logiikalla 400.

Eli jos haluaa säästää niin voisi olla järkevää lykätä koko rakentamista. Mutta asiassa on myös sellainen puoli että rakentamatta jättäminenkin tavallaan maksaa, maaomaisuus ei tuota mitään jos sitä ei realisoida, yksi tapa hahmottaa asia on laskea korko 600 miljoonalla, 20 - 30 miljoonaa vuodessa. Toisaalta maanhinta saattaa tietenkin nousta, ja se nouseeko se taas riippuu siitä kuinka paljon rakennetaan, joka on taas omistajasta eli kaupungista kiinni...  :Smile:  Ja jotta asia olisi vielä vaikeampi kaupunkia johtaa politiikot joidenka äänestäjien intressi keskimäärin ei ole että asuntojen hinnat nousevat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se silta kyllä maksaa itsensä kalliimmallakin hinnalla, mutta kun tarvitaan muitakin investointeja kuten se tunneli Herttoniemeen (100 miljoonaa ja todellisuus voi olla hyvinkin yläkanttiin), katuja, vesijohtoja, julkisia rakennuksia ja muuta vastaavaa.


Minäkin kiinnitin HS:n jutussa huomiota siihen, että joukkoliikennesillan rakentamisesta pitäisi luopua, koska Herttoniemen autotunneli on niin kallis. En tiedä, onko tämä HS:n toimittajan vain Pajusen logiikkaa, mutta pieleen menee ja pahasti.

Paikalliset kadut, vesijohdot, julkiset rakennukset eli kunnallistekniikka on rakennettava aina, ja ne ovat rakentamisessa muuttuvia kuluja. Niitähän tehdään sitä mukaa kun talojakin, ja niiden kulut katetaan sekä käyttömaksuilla että kunnallisverolla, joita kertyy sen mukaan kuinka rakennetaan. Niitä siis ei kannata sotkea kysymykseen joukkoliikennesillasta tai Herttoniemen autotunnelista.

Sillasta ja tunnelista voi ja tuleekin pohtia, mitä ne vaikuttavat. Silta nostaa rakennusmaan arvoa, autotunneli ei. Oikeasti ne ovat toistensa vaihtoehto, mutta autopuolueen mielestä ei, vaan autotunneli on joka tapauksessa ja aina pakko tehdä. Mutta kun ne ovat vaihtoehdot, ei liene vaikea pohtia, kumpi kannattaa tehdä ja kumpi ei. Mutta arvata voi kyllä, mitä tässä kaupungissa päätetään, jos jotain päätetään tai jätetään päättämättä. Kummassakin tapauksessa se autotunneli syntyy ilman keskustelua siitä, onko siihen varaa tai ei.




> Ja jotta asia olisi vielä vaikeampi kaupunkia johtaa politiikot joidenka äänestäjien intressi keskimäärin ei ole että asuntojen hinnat nousevat.


Hinnan nousu ei tietenkään ole kivaa, mutta arvon nousu on. Tässä tapauksessa arvo tarkoittaa sitä, kuinka lähellä keskustaa Kruunuvuorenranta on. Jos se on Vuosaaren etäisyydellä, alueelle haluavien ihmisten määrä hupenee huomattavasti. Ne, joille kelpaa Vuosaari, eivät ole halukkaita maksamaan paremmasta, mutta ne jotka Vuosaarta mieluummin haluavat lähemmäksi keskustaa, ovat myös valmiit maksamaan siitä. Eli en ollenkaan usko, että poliitikkojen äänestäjien intressi on tehdä Helsingistä mahdollisimman halpa eli arvoton, vaan mahdollisimman hyvä. Poliitikot vaan eivät tätä taida ymmärtää, jos haluavat tarjota äänestäjilleen mahdollisimman huonoa.




> Eli jos haluaa säästää niin voisi olla järkevää lykätä koko rakentamista. Mutta asiassa on myös sellainen puoli että rakentamatta jättäminenkin tavallaan maksaa, maaomaisuus ei tuota mitään jos sitä ei realisoida, yksi tapa hahmottaa asia on laskea korko 600 miljoonalla, 20 - 30 miljoonaa vuodessa.


Niinpä. Se, että ei tee mitään tai ei päätä mitään on valitettavasti myöskin päätös, joka johtaa tiettyihin seuraamuksiin eikä suinkaan pysäytä aikaa ja kehitystä. Verrattakoon vaikka siihen, että joku on käsi ojossa ojentamassa 600 miljoonan shekkiä. Voi päättää ottaa shekin, olla ottamatta shekkiä tai sulkea silmät ja olla päättämättä mitään. Se käsi ei luultavasti vaan ole enää ojossa kun silmänsä avaa. Eli kuis kävi, vaikkei päättänytkään mitään.

Antero

PS: Helppo ratkaisu säästää 200 miljoonaa ja voittaa silti Kruunuvuorenrannan arvonnousu: Ei tehdä Herttoniemen autotunnelia eikä poisteta kuljettajia metrosta. Vaikutukset ovat ei mitään, mutta 200 miljoonaa säästyy.

----------


## j-lu

> Ja jotta asia olisi vielä vaikeampi kaupunkia johtaa politiikot joidenka äänestäjien intressi keskimäärin ei ole että asuntojen hinnat nousevat.


Tarkoitat toisinpäin? Päättäjät ja "äänestysaktiivisimmat" ihmiset ovat keski-ikäisiä, jotka asuvat omistusasunnossa, joka on maksettu tai jonka lyhennykset ovat loppusuoralla. Myöhäiskeski-ikäisillä kokoomuslaisilla on ostettuna ja kenties maksettuna myös lapselle aikoinaan opiskelijakämpäksi hommattu keskustayksiö. Älkää tarttuko karrikointiin  :Wink: 

Joka tapauksessa - kyllä omistusasujalla on syytä olla intresseissä, että asuntojen hinnat nousevat.

----------


## teme

Antero, tarkoitin sitä että asumiskustannukset riippuu kysynnästä ja tarjonnasta, eli jos ei rakenneta uusia asuntoja niin vanhojen hinnat nousevat. Tämä nostaa esimerkiksi vuokria, ei ole olemassa mitään erillisiä uusien omistusasuntojen markkinoita, asuntomarkkinat on kokonaisuus. Ja tämä taas hidastaa talouskasvua ïhan niin kuin inflaatio tekee. J-lu:n mainitsemat hyötyjät ovat aika vähässä, ja mielestäni myös äänestäjäkunnassa vähemmistö.

Tilanne on aika kimurantti. Uusien asuinalueiden vaatimat investoinnit ovat kasvaneet niin suuriksi että maanarvolla niiden rahoittaminen on vaikeaa, toisaalta jos ei investoida niin orastasva talouskasvu vaarantuu. Tämä ei missään mielessä koske vain Laajasaloa, Östersundomin investoinnit uhkaavat paisua, Koivusaaren asema ja maantäytöt saattavat hyvinkin makssa enemmän kuin mitä maasta saa rahaa, Kalasatamassa on odottamassa kalliita maanpuhdistuksia, maanalaisi hiilisiiloja ja autotunneleita, Jätkäsaaressa taas samoin maanpuhdistuksia (kahdessa jälkimmäisessä ratikka on kokonaisinvestointien mittakaavassa pikkurahaa) ja niin edelleen.

Ilmeinen ratkaisu on karsia investointeja, esimerkiksi se Anteron mainitsema tunneli Herttoniemessä ei ole välttämätön. Toinen on hakea investoinneille parempaa tuottoa, Laajasalossa se voisi tarkoittaa täydentysrakentamista,. Samoin Länsimetro olisi vähän järkevämpi jos Lauttasaaressa täydennysrakennettaisiin, luonteva paikka olisi Länsiväylän varsi.

----------


## j-lu

> J-lu:n mainitsemat hyötyjät ovat aika vähässä, ja mielestäni myös äänestäjäkunnassa vähemmistö.


En nyt löytänyt tilastoja, mutta suurin osa suomalaisista asuu omistusasunnossa. Eli yli puolet. Päättäjistä, valtuutetuista ja korkeimmista virkamiehistä, omistusasunnossa asuu valtaosa, luultavasti vähintään kolme neljästä, luultavasti suurempi osa.

Siitä hetkestä lähtien, kun nimet ovat kauppakirjassa, asuntojen hintojen nousu on omistusasujan intresseissä. Mahdollinen lainasumma pysyy samana ja hyöty arvonnoususta jää sille joka maksaa lainaa. Asunto on myös sijoitus.

edit: pari kuuklattua kommenttia aiheesta:

Kasvi on samaa mieltä

PTT: Jos asuntojen hintojen nousu otetaan huomioon, omistusasuminen oli 2000-luvulla melkein ilmaista pääkaupunkiseudulla

----------


## teme

Tämä alkaa mennä rankasti ohi aiheen, mutta oman asunnon hinnan noususta on hyötyä jos sen voi realisoida. Kun jossain pitää asua niin tämä on käytännössä mahdollista niille jotka vaihtavat pienempään asuntoon, eli tyypillisesti sitten kun lapset muuttavat pois. Useimmille seuraava asunto on tyypillisesti isompi, tulee lapsia, teinit vaatii oman huoneen, tai ihan vaan haluaa tulotason noustessa isomman kämpän. Jos hinnan ovat korkeammat niin väliraha vaihdossa on suurempi. Välilliset vaikutukset esimerkiksi sitä kautta että palvelut kallistuvat kun asumiskustannusten vuoksi palkat nousevat taas osuvat ihan kaikkiin.

Asuntojen hintojen laskukaan ei tietenkään ole hyvästä, mm. lainavakuuksista johtuen. Toivottavaa on että nimellishinnat pysyy suurinpiirtein samana ja reaalihinnat laskevat, eikä tästä minusta ole mitään poliittista erimielisyytä.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Kalasatama ja Jätkäsaari pitää ehdottomasti rakentaa eikä näitä hankkeita saa lykätä. Sillä tavoin saadaan lisää asukkaita kantakaupunkiin lyhyen ratikkamatkan päähän keskustasta, mikä auttaa pitämään keskustaa elävänä. Helsingin seutu on sen verran hajalleen rakennettu, että tuollaista tiivistämistä tarvitaan. 

Laajasalon rakentamista voidaan ehkä lykätäkin, mutta kyllä tuokin alue siltoineen päivineen täytyy jossain vaiheessa rakentaa. Tuo tuo uuden alueen lyhyen ratikkamatkan päähän keskustasta. Tuollaisia tarvitaan aina lisää. Siltarakennelma vain sivuaa Tervasaarta, joten eiköhän Tervasaari voi jäädä melkolailla nykyiselleen ja sen käyttö virkistysalueena voi jatkua. 

Kantakaupungin alueella ja sen läheisyydessä ei juuri luonnonrantoja löydy ja myös Tervasaarta on täytelty, Immonen, Kati, Helsingin täyttömaa-alueet. Kartoitus ja ympäristövaikutusten esiselvitys s.19:




> Tervasaari on ollut itsenäinen saari Pohjoisrannan edustalla. Saareen johtava tie on kokonaan täyttöpenkereen päälle rakennettu. Myös saaren rannat on täytetty lukuun ottamatta pohjukkaa saareen itäreunalla. Saaressa saven päällä olevan täytön paksuus vaihtelee ollen yhdestä kolmeen metriä. Saaren pohjoisosaa on täytetty myös hiekan päälle yhdestä kolmeen metrin paksuudelta. Saareen vievä kannas on asfaltoitu ja pääosin autoliikenteen käytössä. Itse saaressa on ulkoilukäytössä nurmialueita ja hiekkateitä sekä koirapuisto ja koirien uimaranta./7/


Tuo Tervasaaresta Sompasaareen ulottuva silta on tärkeä myös Sompasaaren kannalta. Se parantaa huomattavasti Sompasaaren eteläkärjen asemaa ja lyhentää matkaa sieltä keskustaan. Korkeasaarikin hyötyisi huomattavasti ratikkayhteydestä. Korkeasaari on varmaan yksi Helsingin tunnetuimmista nähtävyyksistä ainakin suomalaisille ja ratikat oleellinen osa Helsinkiä. Tämä siltahanke yhdistävät nämä mukavasti. Korkeasaari ja ratikka samassa kuvassa voisi olla hyvinkin toimiva kuva Helsingin mainostamiseen turisteille.

Mites muuten sellainen kompromissiratkaisu toimisi, että rakennetaan sillat keskustasta Korkeasaareen asti ja käytetään ratikkalauttaa Korkeasaaren ja Laajasalon välillä? Näin pääsisi edelleen ratikalla Laajasalosta keskustaan, mutta pelätty Kulosaaren edustan silta jäisi rakentamatta. 

Koivusaaresta olenkin kirjoittanut aiemmin Länsimetroketjuun. Koivusaari ei ole nykyisinkään enää luonnontilassa, vaan siihen on yhdistetty Leppäsaari ja eikä sillä taida olla kovinkaan paljon virkistysarvoa, vaan se on lähinnä pursiseurojen tukikohta. Sinänsä minua miellyttävät Koivusaaren rakennussuunnitelmat, koska noin saadaan paljon uusia asuntoja upeilla merinäköaloilla lyhyen metromatkan päähän keskustasta. Mielestäni Länsiväylän kattaminen parantaisi Katajaharjun viihtyisyyttä ja yhtenäistäisi aluetta. Jos kuitenkin on rahasta puutetta, niin voihan tuon toteutusta vielä lykätä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mites muuten sellainen kompromissiratkaisu toimisi, että rakennetaan sillat keskustasta Korkeasaareen asti ja käytetään ratikkalauttaa Korkeasaaren ja Laajasalon välillä? Näin pääsisi edelleen ratikalla Laajasalosta keskustaan, mutta pelätty Kulosaaren edustan silta jäisi rakentamatta.


Mä olen sitä mieltä että ei mitään kompromisseja vaan Laajasalon asuinalueiden rakentamista lykätään siihen asti kunnes on varaa toteuttaa kiinteä raideyhteys sinne. Samaa sääntö pitäisi koskea mielestäni  myös Espoon Histaa. 

Meillä oli työpaikan kahvipöydässä keskustelua asiasta ja enemmistön mielestä silta on täysin turha koska "ihmiset kutenkin kulkevat autolla" 

Lautta toimisi vain jos uudisrakentaminen Laajasaloon olisi pienimuotoista. Lautan ongelma olisi että pahimman työmatka-ruuhhkan aikana kapasiteetti ei riittäisi ja odotusaika muodostuisi pitkäksi ja ruuhkan ulkopuolellla olisi liikaa kapasiteettia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Mä olen sitä mieltä että ei mitään kompromisseja vaan Laajasalon asuinalueiden rakentamista lykätään siihen asti kunnes on varaa toteuttaa kiinteä raideyhteys sinne. Samaa sääntö pitäisi koskea mielestäni  myös Espoon Histaa.


Juuri näin.




> Meillä oli työpaikan kahvipöydässä keskustelua asiasta ja enemmistön mielestä silta on täysin turha koska "ihmiset kutenkin kulkevat autolla"


Minä olisin kyseisessä kahvipöydässä todennut että jos kaikki tosiaankin kulkevat Kruununvuorenrannasta autolla niin se tarkoittaa suurinpiirtein Mannerheimintien verran autoliikennettä Herttoniemen läpi nykyisen lisäksi. Mikäs siinä jos ei ole mihinkään kiire.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä olisin kyseisessä kahvipöydässä todennut että jos kaikki tosiaankin kulkevat Kruununvuorenrannasta autolla niin se tarkoittaa suurinpiirtein Mannerheimintien verran autoliikennettä Herttoniemen läpi nykyisen lisäksi. Mikäs siinä jos ei ole mihinkään kiire.


Yyritin minäkin puolustaa siltaratkaisua sekä sillä Laajasalon maat ovat kaupungin omistuksessa, voitot eivät menisi pelkästään gryndereille ja että kaikilla ei ole sitä autoa jne. 

Keski-iän ylittäneillä ihmisillä on kuitenkin sellainen käsitys että puoleksi autottomasta kaupungista ei ikinä tulisi mitään hittiä, että ennemmin ihmiset muuttavat Espooseen, Vantaalle, Tuusulaan, Sipooseen tai Kirkkonummelle kunhan kukaan ei estä auton käyttöä.

Mä voisin ennustaa että koko Laajasalo voidaan unohtaa kunnes Puolustusvoimat lähtee Sandiksesta ja sinnekin voidaan rakentaa asuntoja. Yhdessä Laajasalo ja Sandis olisi niin iso alue että jonkilnlainen metro tai pikemmin raitiotien pistäminen tunneliin meren alle ja niin että se olisi 2-haarainen että toinen haara tulisi pohjoisesta ja toinen etelästä, Suomenlinnan kautta, alkaisi kannattaa.

Milloin se puolustusvoimien lähteminen taas tapahtuu on täysin kiinni muista tekijöistä. Jos Suomi joutuu olemaan pitkään liittoutumattomana ja Venäjän napurissa niin toivon että ei lähtisi ikinä. Jos Suomi liittyy demokraattisten länsimaiden yhteiseen sortilasliittoon niin voidaan kehitellä muita ratkaisuja mutta sekään ei takaa että Sandis tyhjenisi, mutta antaisi joka tapauksessa enemmän liikkumavaraa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Milloin se puolustusvoimien lähteminen taas tapahtuu on täysin kiinni muista tekijöistä. Jos Suomi joutuu olemaan pitkään liittoutumattomana ja Venäjän napurissa niin toivon että ei lähtisi ikinä.


Santiksen merkitys puolustuksellehan on yksinomaan symbolinen. Jos pienikin sodan uhka olisi ilmassa, kaikki sotilallinen evakuoitaisiin sieltä ensi tilassa jonnekin turvallisempaan paikkaan. Yhden ainoan sillan takana motissa ei kannata kauheasti sotia odotella. Tämä näin täysin aiheen vierestä. 

Itse aiheesta: sillan ja tunnelin vastakkainasettelua voisi ehkä koittaa saada jotenkin alleviivattua niin, että tajutaan sillan tekevän tunneli luultavasti tarpeettomaksi.

Herttoniemen tunnelin kustannusarvio ylittynee myskin, mutta millä perusteella tuota voisi arvioida? Ja maksaako sen muuten kaupunki kokonaan vai valtio osin?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Santiksen merkitys puolustuksellehan on yksinomaan symbolinen. Jos pienikin sodan uhka olisi ilmassa, kaikki sotilallinen evakuoitaisiin sieltä ensi tilassa jonnekin turvallisempaan paikkaan. Yhden ainoan sillan takana motissa ei kannata kauheasti sotia odotella. Tämä näin täysin aiheen vierestä.


Sandis on muutakin kuin pelkkiä kasarmeja. Voihan Sandiksen kasarmit ja joukot tietenkin siirtää vaikka Vekaranjärvelle mutta missä ajassa puolustajat ehtivät tänne, Stadin ulkopuolisille saarille kun vihollinen yrittää nousta maihin tai lakuvarjodesantteja tippuu Helsingin ylle?

Suurin osa varusmiehistä halunnee sitäpaitsi palvella varuskunnassa joka on lähellä heidän omia kotejaan tai seudulla johon on jotain henkisiä siteitä. Eli missä PK-seudun varusmiesten pitäisi  palvella?

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Luulenpa, että koko Santahamina-keissi olisi hoidettavissa pelkästään tiivistämällä kasarmialuetta ja luovuttamalla osa saaresta asumiseen. Tällaista ajatusta varmaan alettaisiin sitten torpata jollain turvallisuuskysymyksillä ja terrorismipelotteluilla. Mutta jos puolustusvoimat haluaa pitää pääkaupungin kaupunkikasarmin, pitäisi siitä myös silloin tehdä kaupunkikasarmi sekä minimoida mahdolliset sivullisille tai kasarmille kohdistuvat uhat. Eikä siinä ole kummoisestakaan hommasta kyse, on niitä armeijoita ennenkin kaupungeissa asunut. Jääkärirykmentin käytössä on seudulla myös muutama pienempi saari, joista pari ihan lähietäisyydellä santiksesta. Näihin voi sitten sijoittaa ne vaarallisimmat harjoittelut (jotka itse asiassa taitaa niissä jo tapahtuakin).

----------


## Albert

> Sandis on muutakin kuin pelkkiä kasarmeja.
> t. Rainer


Niin onkin. Siellä täytyy olla paljonkin sellaista mitä silmä ei näe eikä korva kuule.

Sillanrakennuksessa mennään näköjään vanhaa tuttua rataa. Sitten *kun* se rakennetaan, hinta on noussut paljon enemmän kuin inflaation verran.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Luulenpa, että koko Santahamina-keissi olisi hoidettavissa pelkästään tiivistämällä kasarmialuetta ja luovuttamalla osa saaresta asumiseen. Tällaista ajatusta varmaan alettaisiin sitten torpata jollain turvallisuuskysymyksillä ja terrorismipelotteluilla. Mutta jos puolustusvoimat haluaa pitää pääkaupungin kaupunkikasarmin, pitäisi siitä myös silloin tehdä kaupunkikasarmi sekä minimoida mahdolliset sivullisille tai kasarmille kohdistuvat uhat. Eikä siinä ole kummoisestakaan hommasta kyse, on niitä armeijoita ennenkin kaupungeissa asunut. Jääkärirykmentin käytössä on seudulla myös muutama pienempi saari, joista pari ihan lähietäisyydellä santiksesta. Näihin voi sitten sijoittaa ne vaarallisimmat harjoittelut (jotka itse asiassa taitaa niissä jo tapahtuakin).


Suurin piirtein noin minä ratkaisisin asian mutta se edellyttäis käytännössä että osa  varuskunnasta siirrettäisiin Kirkkonummelle. 

Moka tehtiin mielestäni kun Hyrylän varuskunta joka oli tärkeä Helsingin puolustuksen kannalta lakkautettiin. Osa Hyrylän joukoista ymmärtääkseni siirrettiin juuri Sandikseen ja osa Parolaan tai muualle. Sitä ratkaisua ei voi enää peruuttaa ja puolustusvoimat suhtautuu nihkeästi mihinkään uuteen muuttorumbaan kun heillä kerran on Sandis. 

Joka tapauksessa pääkaupunki tarvitse niin vahvan puolustuksen kuin vaan on järkevissä puitteissa mahdollista järjestää. Siinä vaiheessa kun presidentinlinnan lipputangossa liehuu jonkin toisen valtion lippu ja Pasilasta lähetetään YLE:n kanavilta jotain vierasta molotusta niin käytännössä peli koko Suomen osalta on menetetty. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Suurin piirtein noin minä ratkaisisin asian mutta se edellyttäis käytännössä että osa  varuskunnasta siirrettäisiin Kirkkonummelle.


Tokihan tämä onnistuu. Esim. aliupseerikoulu ja soittokunta lähtisi varmaan ihan vapaaehtoisesti, jos hyvät tilat on tarjolla. Samoin pari komppaniaa osittain irronnee lyhyehkön matkan päähän. Onhan se jo muutenkin aika hemmottelua, että keskustan kupeessa saa palvelusta suorittaa, joten saisivat olla tyytyväisiä, että edes pääkaupunkiseudun kupeeseen pääsisivät nykyaikana. Eiköhän se suurin uhka kuitenkin tule joko piirien sisältä tai kokonaan kaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelta.

----------


## sane

> Suurin osa varusmiehistä halunnee sitäpaitsi palvella varuskunnassa joka on lähellä heidän omia kotejaan tai seudulla johon on jotain henkisiä siteitä. Eli missä PK-seudun varusmiesten pitäisi  palvella?
> 
> t. Rainer


En pitäisi tätä kummoisenakaan ongelmana; kyseisessä firmassa ei muutenkaan liikaa varusmiesten haluista piitata. Eikä mielestäni pääkaupunkilaisten nuorten tarvi tässä mitenkään etulyöntiasemassa olla, itse kävin kotikaupungistani Oulusta Kajaanissa suorittamassa palveluksen. Suurin osa täältä lähetetään tosin Sodankylään tai Rovaniemelle, itse pääsin niinkin "lähelle" TKK:n opiskelupaikan ansiosta.. Vaikkei kokemusta sandiksesta olekaan, uskoisin koulutukseen löytyvän vähintään yhtä hyvin sopivia paikkoja muualta, eikä tämä uskoakseni pääkaupunkiseudun suojulua heikentäisi; joukot liikkuvat muutenkin nopeasti pois varuskunta-alueilta etukäteen mietittyihin taktisiin sijainteihin tilanteen kiristyessä.

----------


## kouvo

> Mä voisin ennustaa että koko Laajasalo voidaan unohtaa kunnes Puolustusvoimat lähtee Sandiksesta ja sinnekin voidaan rakentaa asuntoja. Yhdessä Laajasalo ja Sandis olisi niin iso alue että jonkilnlainen metro tai pikemmin raitiotien pistäminen tunneliin meren alle ja niin että se olisi 2-haarainen että toinen haara tulisi pohjoisesta ja toinen etelästä, Suomenlinnan kautta, alkaisi kannattaa.


Eiköhän metrokioski aika nopeasti kaivaisi taas papyryksensä esiin siinä vaiheessa jos Kruunuvuoren rakentamista lykättäisiin siihen saakka että Santiskin vapautuu siivilikäyttöön.




> Suurin osa varusmiehistä halunnee sitäpaitsi palvella varuskunnassa joka on lähellä heidän omia kotejaan tai seudulla johon on jotain henkisiä siteitä. Eli missä PK-seudun varusmiesten pitäisi  palvella?


Varusmiehet palvelevat siellä minne heidät määrätään. Ja eiköhän sen henkisen siteen noin armeijakontekstissa tulisi käsittää koko valtakunta, eikä ainoastaan yksittäistä pitäjää. Sitä paitsi Suomessa paikallisidentiteetti ei muutenkaan ole kovin vahvaa, vaan ihmiset identifioituvat voimakkaammin koko valtioon, verrattuna tilannetta moniin muihin maihin. No joo, nyt menee jo rankasti ohi aiheen.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Ei kai se Laajasalon ratikka Santahaminan muuttamista asuinalueeksi vaatisi. Metroyhteys voisikin niin tehdä. Korkeasaaren ja Sompasaaren kautta kulkeva ratikkayhteys on varmasti paljon järkevämpi kuin Katajanokalle tunnelissa kulkeva metro. Ratikkayhteys Korkeasaareen tekisi hyvää matkailullekin. 

Sompasaaren kärki saisi muuten todella mukavat joukkoliikenneyhteydet, kun Laajasalosta voi tulla jopa kolme eri linjaa sekä näiden lisäksi Kalasataman metroasemalta tulisi vielä yksi. 

Voisiko Tervasaaren ja Kruununhaan välisille laitureille saada kelluvia taloja? Ne voisivat tulla vaikka Tervasaareen johtavan kannaksen eteläpuolelle. Silloin ehkä täytyisi rakennella aallonmurtajia ja korvaavaa laituritilaa veneille. Ei niitä tuohon kovin paljoa taida kuitenkaan saada mahtumaan, jolloin järjestelyiden hyöty jäisi melko vähäiseksi. Joka tapauksessa näillä kelluvien talojen asukkailla voisi olla käytössään pysäkit, joissa pysähtyisi jopa neljän eri linjan ratikat ja kohtuullisen lyhyt matka Kauppatorille. 

Kyllä ne sillat kannattaa rakentaa joka välille, eikä alkaa lautoilla temppuilemaan. Joka tapauksessa ratikkalauttojen kulkiessa lyhyttä pätkää Laajasalon ja Korkeasaaresta lähtevän kannaksen välillä, ei lauttoja tarvittaisi yhtä paljon kuin esimerkiksi Laajasalon ja Katajanokan välille. Matkustajat saisivat vaihderikkaan matkan, kun ratikat kulkisivat välillä sillalla ja välillä lautalla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## teme

Santahaminan vapautumisesta on puhuttu varmaan viimeiset 30 vuotta, sitä odotellessa tulee aika pitkäksi. Sitäpaitsi Vallisaari saatiin jo kaupungille, sinne ei vaan haluta rakentaa kun se halutaan virkistysalueeksi, mutta sinne ei saada edes lauttaa ja maaperän puhdistus tulisi liian kalliiksi kun maksajia ei ole, ja maksajia ei ole kun ei voi rakentaa...

----------


## kivisuo

Aikani ihmettelin mitä tämä kohta mahtaa tarkoittaa:



> 4) Lautta on täysin riippumaton sääolosuhteista, toisin kuin silta.


Mutta nythän mä vasta hokasin:
Lautta kulkee iloisesti sellaisessakin kelissä, missä silta seisoo vielä paikallaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lautta kulkee iloisesti sellaisessakin kelissä, missä silta seisoo vielä paikallaan.


Tästäkös syystä Suomessa on järvialueilla ja saaristossa viime vuosikymmenien ajan pikku hiljaa korvattu lähes kaikki sillat losseilla?   :Wink:

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta nythän mä vasta hokasin:
> Lautta kulkee iloisesti sellaisessakin kelissä, missä silta seisoo vielä paikallaan.


Tästä voi yrittää ekstrapoloida kulosaarelaisten metrotunnelia koskevat aivoitukset. Muistuu mieleen yläasteen puolijohteita koskeva fysiikan tunti, jolla lapsukaiset ajoivat opettajan lähes psykoosin partaalle vakuuttamalla hänelle, että aukko ei voi liikkua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eiköhän metrokioski aika nopeasti kaivaisi taas papyryksensä esiin siinä vaiheessa jos Kruunuvuoren rakentamista lykättäisiin siihen saakka että Santiskin vapautuu siivilikäyttöön.


Niin




> Varusmiehet palvelevat siellä minne heidät määrätään. Ja eiköhän sen henkisen siteen noin armeijakontekstissa tulisi käsittää koko valtakunta, eikä ainoastaan yksittäistä pitäjää. Sitä paitsi Suomessa paikallisidentiteetti ei muutenkaan ole kovin vahvaa, vaan ihmiset identifioituvat voimakkaammin koko valtioon, verrattuna tilannetta moniin muihin maihin. No joo, nyt menee jo rankasti ohi aiheen.


On, mutta hyvin usein puhutaan ns maakuntajoukoista joiden tehtävä reservissä on puolustaa omia kotiseutujaan ja että nykyinen varusmieskoulutus muiden kuin ns erikoisaselajien ja johtajakoulutuksen osalta tähtää siihen että suoritetaan se intti mahdollisimman lähellä kotia jossa heillä on paikallistuntemusta. Joka tapauksessa Helsinki tarvitsee asiallisen puolustuksen ja omat joukkonsa. Suomen maanpuolustusdoktriineissa täytyy tapahtua jotain todella mullistavaa että siitä käytännöstä luovuttaisiin, jotain sellaista kuten että asevelvollisuudesta luovutaan ja siirrytään palkka-armeijaan tai liitytään Naton jäseneksi tms. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Niin


Onko kyseessä Niin. vai Niin? ? Tulkitsen sen nyt omavaltaisesti Niin?:iksi.

Sekä Kruunuvuoren että Santiksen yhteydeksi riittää mainiosti ratikka. Jos niiden rakennuttaminen jostain syystä ajoitettaisiin about yhtäaikaiseksi, niin riski siihen että metrosuunnitelmat ottaisivat jälleen tuulta alleen olisi ilmeinen. Tällöin myös riski siihen että yhteydeksi valittaisiin sekä liikenteellisesti että taloudellisesti huonompi vaihtoehto olisi huomattavasti suurempi kuin tilanteessa että alueet suunnitellaan ja rakennetaan aikajanan eri kohdissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko kyseessä Niin. vai Niin? ? Tulkitsen sen nyt omavaltaisesti Niin?:iksi.
> 
> Sekä Kruunuvuoren että Santiksen yhteydeksi riittää mainiosti ratikka. Jos niiden rakennuttaminen jostain syystä ajoitettaisiin about yhtäaikaiseksi, niin riski siihen että metrosuunnitelmat ottaisivat jälleen tuulta alleen olisi ilmeinen. Tällöin myös riski siihen että yhteydeksi valittaisiin sekä liikenteellisesti että taloudellisesti huonompi vaihtoehto olisi huomattavasti suurempi kuin tilanteessa että alueet suunnitellaan ja rakennetaan aikajanan eri kohdissa.


Jos siltapäätöstä lykätään voi käydä myös niin että Kruunuvuorenrannan massiivinen kerrostalorakentaminen todetaan jossain vaiheessa turhaksija ylimitoitetuksi, ja tilalle tulsi pientalorakentamista ts kaupunki alkaisi esim myydä tontteja hartiapankkirakentajille. Siinä tapauksessa Laajasalon asukasluku ei kasvaisi niin isoksi että silta olisi pakko rakentaa vaan nykyisillä yhteyksillä + lautalla pärjättäisiin. Sitten kun Jokeri -pikaraitiotie olisi valmis voisi sitä jatkaa Herttoniemen tai Roihuvuoren katta Laajasaloon niin nykyinen liityntäbussi metroon korvautuisi laadukkaammalla välineellä.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Jos siltapäätöstä lykätään voi käydä myös niin että Kruunuvuorenrannan massiivinen kerrostalorakentaminen todetaan jossain vaiheessa turhaksija ylimitoitetuksi, ja tilalle tulsi pientalorakentamista ts kaupunki alkaisi esim myydä tontteja hartiapankkirakentajille. Siinä tapauksessa Laajasalon asukasluku ei kasvaisi niin isoksi että silta olisi pakko rakentaa vaan nykyisillä yhteyksillä + lautalla pärjättäisiin. Sitten kun Jokeri -pikaraitiotie olisi valmis voisi sitä jatkaa Herttoniemen tai Roihuvuoren katta Laajasaloon niin nykyinen liityntäbussi metroon korvautuisi laadukkaammalla välineellä.


Kaikella kunnioituksilla, tuo on suurinpiirtein yhtä järkevä idea kuin omakotitalojen kaavoittaminen Koivusaareen jottei tarvitsisi tehdä metroasemaa.

Hartiapankilla voi toki tehdä tiivistäkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaikella kunnioituksilla, tuo on suurinpiirtein yhtä järkevä idea kuin omakotitalojen kaavoittaminen Koivusaareen jottei tarvitsisi tehdä metroasemaa.
> 
> Hartiapankilla voi toki tehdä tiivistäkin.


Alueilla on kyllä kokoeroa kanssa ja metro tulee joka tapauksessa kulkemaan Koivusaaren kautta.  Helsingissä on patoutunut tarve rakentaa ok-taloja mutta paikkoja ei ole. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingissä on patoutunut tarve rakentaa ok-taloja mutta paikkoja ei ole.


Tämä on kyllä totta. Ex-Sipooseenkaan niitä omakotitaloja ei taida kovin paljon tulla loppujen lopuksi, kun sinnekin pitäisi saada metro ja yhtälö metro+omakotitalo ei nyt vaan oikein toimi. Ja kun nuo kaksi tappelee, niin metrohan siinä voittaa.

Silti olen sitä mieltä, ettei Helsingillä ole varaa hukata Kruunuvuorenrannan aluetta. Se on käytännössä ainoa alue PK-seudulla, jonne on mahdollista luoda sellainen asuinalue, jossa keskustayhteys joukkoliikenteellä on selkeästi nopeampi kuin keskustayhteys omalla autolla. Tuollaista tilaisuutta ei toista kertaa tule, joten näkisin, ettei Helsingillä yksinkertaisesti ole varaa jättää ratikkasiltaa rakentamatta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Silti olen sitä mieltä, ettei Helsingillä ole varaa hukata Kruunuvuorenrannan aluetta. Se on käytännössä ainoa alue PK-seudulla, jonne on mahdollista luoda sellainen asuinalue, jossa keskustayhteys joukkoliikenteellä on selkeästi nopeampi kuin keskustayhteys omalla autolla. Tuollaista tilaisuutta ei toista kertaa tule, joten näkisin, ettei Helsingillä yksinkertaisesti ole varaa jättää ratikkasiltaa rakentamatta.


Käytännössä monista radan varren kohteista pääsee keskustaan nopeammin julkisilla kuin omalla autolla. Selkeästi  nopeiten esim Haagasta, Leppävaarasta, Oulunkylästä, Malmilta ja Tikkurilasta. Näistä on vuorovälitarjontakin niin tiheää että aikatauluja ei tarvitse opetella ulkoa.  Ymmärrän toki että Laajasalo olisi yksi lisää mutta ainoa se ei olisi.  Eli vaihtoehdot ovat: 
1) Jäädyttää Kruunuvuorenranta siihen asti kunnes kaupungilla on varaa rakentaa silta, silläkin riskilllä että se kestää kauan
2) Sallia pientalojen rakentaminen alueella ja toteuttaa suora yhteys keskustaan lautalla, silläkin riskillä että se kerrotalojen rakentaminen myöhemmin ei enää onnistu

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Käytännössä monista radan varren kohteista pääsee keskustaan nopeammin julkisilla kuin omalla autolla. Selkeästi  nopeiten esim Haagasta, Leppävaarasta, Oulunkylästä, Malmilta ja Tikkurilasta. Näistä on vuorovälitarjontakin niin tiheää että aikatauluja ei tarvitse opetella ulkoa.  Ymmärrän toki että Laajasalo olisi yksi lisää mutta ainoa se ei olisi.


Se olisi kuitenkin ainoa, jossa joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuus olisi huippuluokkaa, eli kävelymatka kadun varressa olevalle ratikkapysäkille on vain joitain satoja metrejä ja lähes verrattavissa kävelymatkaan oman auton parkkipaikalle. Melkein väitän, että ovelta ovelle -vertailussa lähijuna ei saa suurta etua autoon verrattuna rautatieasemien huonon saavutettavuuden vuoksi.

Esim. Leppävaarassa aseman saavutettavuus on aika surkea. E-Leppävaarassa Sello on laiturin ja asuntojen välissä, ja radan pohjoispuolelta tullessa kaivaudutaan pitkään tunneliin. Kuinkahan monta asuntoa vaikka Leppävaarassa on 200 metrin etäisyydellä asemalaitureista (laskettuna aitona kävelymatkana eikä linnuntietä)?

Lisäksi, jos puhutaan Helsingin keskustaan suuntautuvista matkoista, ollaan taas sen vanhan Kaisaniemi/Töölönlahti -ongelman äärellä. Pisara helpottaa sitä, mutta kävelymatka kohteeseen syvätunneliasemiltakin (tai parkkihallista) on ihan toista luokkaa kuin Aleksin rv-pysäkeiltä.




> Eli vaihtoehdot ovat: 
> 1) Jäädyttää Kruunuvuorenranta siihen asti kunnes kaupungilla on varaa rakentaa silta, silläkin riskilllä että se kestää kauan


Tämä on minusta ihan hyvä vaihtoehto. Silta maksaa itse itsensä (ellei siitä tehdä kallista monumenttia), mutta vain, jos se tehdään samaan aikaan kuin asunnot. Jos asuntoja ei vielä tehdä, ei tarvita siltaakaan. Se on ihan OK, jos tämä kaikki toteutuu vaikka 15 vuoden päästä.




> 2) Sallia pientalojen rakentaminen alueella ja toteuttaa suora yhteys keskustaan lautalla, silläkin riskillä että se kerrotalojen rakentaminen myöhemmin ei enää onnistu


Mieti, mikä taloudellinen katastrofi tästä seuraisi.

Ensinnäkin sen lautan ylläpito maksaa aivan älyttömiä summia. (1980-luvulla kaupunki laski jopa, että Suomenlinnan lautan ja Ehrensvärdin korvaaminen ratikkatunnelilla, jossa sallittaisiin huoltoliikenne, olisi edullisempaa kuin uuden lautan hankinta. Eli tunnelin kuoletus, ylläpito ja huolto + ratikkaliikenne maksaisi yhteensä vähemmän kuin lautan hankinta ja liikenne).

Toisekseen lautan matka-aika kaksine vaihtoineen ei ikinä pysty kilpailemaan autojen kanssa, eikä juurikaan liityntäbussi+metroyhteyden kanssa. Kuriositeettina lautta voi olla ihan hauska juttu, sillä voi tehdä kerran kesässä lasten kanssa retken (niin kuin museoratikalla), mutta ei se mitään joukkoliikennettä ole. Enemmänkin sitten liikuntaviraston tai matkailutoimiston toimialaa.

Ja jos kerrostalojen sijaan tehtäisiin omakotitaloja, niin joukkoliikennejärjestelmällä, oli se mikä hyvänsä, olisi paljon vähemmän käyttäjiä, koska asukkaita olisi vähemmän. Eli kustannukset matkustajaa kohden nousisivat huomattavasti.

Kyllä minusta kaupungin olisi järkevintä toteuttaa sinne laadukas ja tasokas kerrostaloalue (tuleehan sinne pientalojakin) ja alueen imagoa tukeva (ja rakentava) joukkoliikenne.

----------


## Antero Alku

Vaikka Itäsalmeen tehtäisiinkin metro, sinne jäisi silti pientaloille haja-asutusmetsää vaikka kuinka. Metron vaatimat kerrostalot kun tehtäisiin kilometrin ympyrään aseman ympärille, jos betonibrutalismin linjalle olisi pakko lähteä.

Itäsalmen ongelmahan on siinä, että halutaan pientalovaltaista asumista joukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuen. Sellainen ei voi perustua metroon, ei se perustu metroon täällä Itä-Helsingissäkään. Tervetuloa kävelylle Metro-Helsinkiin laskemaan, löytyykö omakotitaloa, jossa ei ole kahta autoa.

Laajasalon siltahaloo on sikäli aiheeton, että kaupunkia ei rakenneta sillan perusteella vaan talojen mukaan. Ensin kaupungin kannattaa panna rahansa Jätkäsaareen, sitten Kalasatamaan ja Sompaan ja vasta sitten Kruunuvuorenrantaan. Ei kaupungin kannata kilpailuttaa itsensä kanssa tonttimaita. Satamat nyt sattuivat teknisestä syystä vapautumaan samaan aikaan ja kaupungilla on tonttimaata ja hyvä kaavoitusvalmius nyt ainakin 1015 vuodeksi aivan keskustan kyljessä. Ja siihen päälle sitten vielä Itäsalmi.

Siinä mielessä Pajusen murhe sillasta on turha. Sitten kun sitä ryhdytään rakentamaan  siihen menee joka tapauksessa jokunen vuosi  suhdanteet voivat olla ihan mitä vaan verrattuna nykytilaan. Laajasalon ja sen sillan kanssa pohditaan asioita 20 vuoden tähtäimellä, sinä aikana ehtii olla 34 nousu- ja laskukautta. Laajasalon silta ja Kauppatorin ratikkajärjestelyt ovat aivan eri luokan asia. Kuten on myös metron rakentaminen. Kauppatoria ja metroa voidaan hyvin lykätä muutamalla vuodella, jos nyt on raha tiukalla. Se ei haittaa ketään, vaan itse asiassa lykkää turhaa rahanmenoa ja ihmisten liikkumisen hankaloitumista.

Lautasta haikailukin on sikäli turhaa, että suunnitelmissa on koko ajan ollut järjestää Kruunuvuorenrantaan vesiliikenneyhteys. Kuitenkin siinä mittakaavassa kuin sellaiselle on käyttöä, eli virkistys- ja vapaa-ajan tarpeisiin. Todelliset lauttamatkan ajat on laskettu niin moneen kertaan, että tiedetään, ettei sellaisesta oli kilpailijaksi sillalle. Ratikka ajaa siltaa pitkin Kruunuvuoresta kaupungin puolelle samassa ajassa kun lautalla menee purkuun ja lastaukseen. Lauttaintoilijat vaan laskevat kuten metrointoilijatkin, matka-aikaa laitureiden välillä. Jota sitten verrataan ratikan ovelta ovelle aikaan. Kyllä! Ratikalla pääsee Stockmannin ovelle.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## late-

> Vaikka Itäsalmeen tehtäisiinkin metro, sinne jäisi silti pientaloille haja-asutusmetsää vaikka kuinka. Metron vaatimat kerrostalot kun tehtäisiin kilometrin ympyrään aseman ympärille, jos betonibrutalismin linjalle olisi pakko lähteä.


Tehtäisiinkö välttämättä? Onko tähänkään asti tehty? Kyllähän sinne silti jäisi vaikka kuinka tilaa, mutta kerrostaloja voi kyllä tulla kauemmaskin metro-asemista.




> Itäsalmen ongelmahan on siinä, että halutaan pientalovaltaista asumista joukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuen.


Joukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuminen tuntuu tässä kevään mittaan pudonneen suunnittelukriteereissä aika alas.

----------


## Albert

> Tervetuloa kävelylle Metro-Helsinkiin laskemaan, löytyykö omakotitaloa, jossa ei ole kahta autoa. Antero


Rankasti ohi aiheen, mutta vastata täytyy: kyllä löytyy ja jopa autottomia omakotitaloja!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tehtäisiinkö välttämättä? Onko tähänkään asti tehty? Kyllähän sinne silti jäisi vaikka kuinka tilaa, mutta kerrostaloja voi kyllä tulla kauemmaskin metro-asemista.


Liittyy enemmän Östersundom-ketjuun, mutta...

Kovin vähänhän on metroa tehty Helsingissä kokonaan uudelle alueelle niin, että olisi kaavoitettu ja rakennettu nimenomaan metron tarpeisiin tai sen mahdollisuuksiin. Rastilassa metroaseman vieressä on leirintäalue, mutta aseman lähellä on kohtalaisesti kerrostaloja. Vuosaaressa ja Mellunmäessä on rakennettu metron ympärille ja nimenomaan kerrostalokaupunkia. Molemmissa paikoissa tosin autoilulle ja muille toiminnoille on aika lailla tilaa niin, ettei kovin tiivistä ole itse aseman lähellä. Kaikki muut asemat ovat vanhassa kaupunkirakenteessa, vain Kalasatama on poikkeus ja oikeastaan luku sinänsä.

Sanoisin, että Kruunuvuorenrannassa on onnistuttu paremmin joukkoliikennekaupungin kaavoituksessa, mutta siellä kaavaa onkin tehty ratikalle. Se ei tarvitse asemanseutua katuliikennejärjestelyineen, kuten liityntäliikennemetro.

Östersundomissa olisi tilaisuus yrittää tehdä muuta kuin liityntäliikennemetroa. Minusta on typerää tehdä sinne kerrostaloja liityntäliikenteeseen, kun niitä voitaisiin tehdä metron suoraan palveluunkin. Se on sitten toinen juttu, onko metron teko sinne ylipäätään järkevää. Etenkin siten, että se olisi este tehdä ratikkaan perustuva vaihdottoman palvelun joukkoliikenne Kruunuvuorenrannan tapaan.




> Joukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuminen tuntuu tässä kevään mittaan pudonneen suunnittelukriteereissä aika alas.


Niin, johan sinne on valmiina kallis moottoritie. Eli hyvät eväät tehdä toinen Espoo ja Kirkkonummi.  :Sad:

----------


## hylje

Porvoon moottoritie on yksi juttu, sen yhdistyminen muuhun kaupunkiin oma lukunsa. Jos Österissä tukeudutaan motariin, tukkiutuu Porvoontien, Lahdentien ja Kehä I:n risteys kroonisesti. Jos risteysaluetta parannetaan, tukkiutunee Kehä I esimerkiksi Pakkalaan asti. Onneksi nämä parannukset on pakko tehdä eivätkä liity mitenkään Östersundomiin.

----------


## teme

Porvoon suunnan liikenneselvityksessä oli tarkasti varsinkin suhteessa siihen että koko kaavoitus oli ja on kai vieläkin täysin vaiheessa esitelty eri raidevaihtojen kustannuksia, matka-aikoja, tms. Autoliikenteestä todettiin vaan että motaria nyt vaan pitää leventää, liittymiä tehdä, jne. Ilman minkäänlaista kustannuslaskelmaa. En muista myöskään nähenni Herttoniemen tunnelista mitään H/K-lukuja tai muuta vastaavaa, enkä muuten Itäkeskuksen liittymästäkään (100Me).

Tähän pitää tulla muutos ja olen sen suhteen jokseenkin optimistinen, kun investointeja syynätään tarkemmin niin ne kaikki pitää avata, eikä nillittää yksittäisistä hankkeista. Helsingin seudulla käytetään kokonaisuudessaan minusta liikenteeseen liikaakin rahaa, eli tämä on ihan tervetullutta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:37 ----------

Ja kun nyt rupesin aiheesta uhoamaan, se iso kuva (Penttilän esityksestä kopsattu) on tämä http://tolkku.blogspot.com/2010/02/yhdella-kuvalla.html

Se että liikenteen kokonaisosuus BKT:stä laskee on tervettä taloutta, se tarkoittaa sitä että on enemmän rahaa esimerkiksi yksityisiin tai julkisiin palveluihin. Yksi prosentti seudun BKT:stä on suurin piirtein Länsimetron verran rahaa vuodessa. Se vahinko mitä voidaan tehdä huonolla kaavoituksella on kertakaikkiaan niin eri dekadiluokkaa kuin nimelliset säästöt siitä että tehdään huonosti ettei sitä voi millään taloudellisesti perustella.

----------


## j-lu

->Tuossa mielessä oleellisempaa kuin miettiä miten Östersundomista kuljetaan tulevaisuudessa keskustaan töihin, olisi miettiä, miten Östersundomista ei tarvitsisi tulevaisuudessa kulkea keskustaan töihin. Näissä joukkoliikennevisiossa liikkumisesta tulee liian helposti itsetarkoitus. Piirrellään metrolinjoja ja suunnitellaan maankäytön tehostamista asemien yhteydessä, että linjoille olisi käyttöä. Se on heikkoa. Joukkoliikennesuunnittelu on osa kaupunkisuunnittelua ja yhdessä niiden pitäisi ennen kaikkea yrittää minimoida ihmisten tarvetta liikkua.

Pk-seudun keskeinen ongelma on, että ihmiset asuvat idässä ja tekevät töitä lännessä. Tähän pitäisi pyrkiä saamaan muutosta. Siltä vaan ei näytä. Kruunuvuorenrannan kaavasta ilmeisesti noin 90 prosenttia on asunnoille. Eihän alueesta ehkä miksikään Keilaniemeksi ole, mutta kyllä keskustayhteyden ja mahdollisen jokerijatkon päähän pitäisi saada vähän tasaisemmassa suhteessa asuntoja ja työpaikkoja.

----------


## hmikko

> Eihän alueesta ehkä miksikään Keilaniemeksi ole, mutta kyllä keskustayhteyden ja mahdollisen jokerijatkon päähän pitäisi saada vähän tasaisemmassa suhteessa asuntoja ja työpaikkoja.


Auttaisko Kalasataman tuleva rakentaminen tähän ainakin hieman? Se on tietysti länteen Kruunuvuorenrannasta ja lähellä kantakaupunkia, mutta erittäin hyvän yhteyden päässä jos raitiotiet saadaan tehtyä. Samaten Herttoniemeen on kai suunniteltu lisäystä.

----------


## teme

Kalasatamaan on tulossa aika paljon toimistotilaa, ja ilmeisesti myös kiinnostusta on. Jos olisi metron lisäksi vielä ratikkalinja Pasilaan, Hakaniemeen ja suoraan keskustaan niin saavutettavuus olisi erinomainen. Herttoniemessä on toimistotontit puskeneet pajuja niin kauan kuin minä muistan, ja teollisuusalue on täynnä rengasliikkeitä joka kertonee jotain vuokrista eli haluttavuudesta. Ehkä kun asutuksen painopiste siirtyy vähän itään päin niin tilanne muuttuu, mutta en ole kauhean optimistinen.

----------


## Jusa

> Herttoniemessä on toimistotontit puskeneet pajuja niin kauan kuin minä muistan, ja teollisuusalue on täynnä rengasliikkeitä joka kertonee jotain vuokrista eli haluttavuudesta. Ehkä kun asutuksen painopiste siirtyy vähän itään päin niin tilanne muuttuu, mutta en ole kauhean optimistinen.


Mikähän idea siinä muuten on, että niinkin keskeisellä alueella on niin paljon toisarvoista teollisuustilaa. Alueellehan mahtuisi tosi iso asuinalue hyvine yhteyksineen.

----------


## antti

Tämä on 683. kirje Laajasalon raideyhteydestä ja useimmat keskittyvät vielä Kruunuvuorenrantaan. Useimmat tuntuvat rakastavan siltayhteyttä Kruunuhaasta perusteluina jopa paremmat yhteydet Korkeasaareen. Tosin montako kertaa vuodessa keskiverto stadilainen käy vuodessa leijonia ihmettelemässä, yli yhden kerran ovat varmasti aika marginaalinen osa. Oma ihmettelyni liittyy kustannuksiin: mitä maksaa siltayhteys Liisankatu - Kruunuvuorenranta ja mitä maksaa metron haara Herttoniemestä Kruunuvuorenrantaan, vielä kuriositeettina paljonko raitsikka metrohaaran reittiä. Näistä asioista kun kukaan ei tunnu välittävän.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä on 683. kirje Laajasalon raideyhteydestä ja useimmat keskittyvät vielä Kruunuvuorenrantaan. Useimmat tuntuvat rakastavan siltayhteyttä Kruunuhaasta perusteluina jopa paremmat yhteydet Korkeasaareen. Tosin montako kertaa vuodessa keskiverto stadilainen käy vuodessa leijonia ihmettelemässä, yli yhden kerran ovat varmasti aika marginaalinen osa.


Korkeasaaresta oli kommenttia tässä viestissä:



> Helsingin kaupungin tiedotuslehdessä 3/10 kerrotaan, että Korkeasaari arvioi kävijämäärän lisääntyvän noin 200 000 kävijällä vuodessa, kun raitiovaunuyhteys otetaan käyttöön.


Minusta 200 000 uutta kävijää on aikamoinen määrä. Täytyy tietysti luottaa siihen, että eläintarha osaa tehdä luotettavia kävijäennusteita.




> Oma ihmettelyni liittyy kustannuksiin: mitä maksaa siltayhteys Liisankatu - Kruunuvuorenranta ja mitä maksaa metron haara Herttoniemestä Kruunuvuorenrantaan, vielä kuriositeettina paljonko raitsikka metrohaaran reittiä. Näistä asioista kun kukaan ei tunnu välittävän.


Nämä on kaikki selvitetty kaupungin toimesta (ja kauan niitä selvitettiinkin, kun HKL ja KSV eivät millään tahtoneet päästä yhteisymmärrykseen näistä kustannuksista). Materiaali löytyy netistä.

Karkeasti ottaen on niin, että ratikkasilta maksaa itse itsensä maanarvon nousuna (kaupunki omistaa maat, eli arvonnousu tulee kaupungin hyödyksi ja kaupunki myös maksaa sillan). Jos sillasta tehdään monumentti, niin se tulee tietysti kalliimmaksi, ja tämä "monumenttilisä" täytyy sitten maksaa erikseen.

Herttoniemi-Roihuvuori-Laajasalo -metroa kyllä selvitettiin ja sen hintalappu on vuoden 2008 selvityksessä 400 miljoonaa. Haasteita ovat mm. eritasoliittymä itämetron kanssa Hertsikassa, huono maasto Hertsikan teollisuusalueella ja tarve purkaa metron tieltä olemassaolevia rakennuksia. Liikenteellisiä haasteita ovat eri junaryhmien epätasainen kuormittuminen Hertsikasta länteen sekä palvelutaso Hertsikasta itään. Selvitys ei pidä tuota metrohaaraa järkevänä. Matka-aika Kruunuvuorenrannasta keskustaan on tällä 400 Me metrolla noin 7 min pidempi kuin ratikalla.

----------


## hmikko

> Oma ihmettelyni liittyy kustannuksiin: mitä maksaa siltayhteys Liisankatu - Kruunuvuorenranta


Vaihtoehtoja on selvitetty perusteellisesti. Ks.

http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki.../071240182.pdf

Tuo on vuodelta 2007, eli lisää hintoihin inflaatiota maun mukaan.




> metron haara Herttoniemestä Kruunuvuorenrantaan,


Tämä on todettu moneen kertaan toteutuskelvottomaksi vaihtoehdoksi. Kolmannen haaran lisääminen Itämetroon vaikeuttaa metrolinjojen tasapainoista liikennöimistä ja yhteydet Laajasalosta keskustaan olisivat kustannuksiin nähden liian hitaita.




> vielä kuriositeettina paljonko raitsikka metrohaaran reittiä.


Metron geometrialla ja hinnalla ei tietty kannata tehdä ratikalle rataa, kun vähemmälläkin selviää, mutta jos tarkoitat raitiotietä Itäväylää Herttoniemeen ja sieltä Laajasaloon, niin mikäpä siinä. Kruunuvuorenrannan edellytykseksi oli vissin lähtökohtaisesti asetettu suora ja nopea raideyhteys keskustaan, mikä ei tuossa täyttyisi, kun vauhti olisi oletettavasti sama kuin bussilla. Lisäksi metron kanssa päällekkäinen raitiotie keskustasta Herttoniemeen on poliittisesti vaikea pala nieltäväksi, kun se sotii metron liityntäliikennemallia vastaan. Muusta raitiotieverkosta erillinen liityntäpätkä Herttoniemeen lienisi tolkuttoman kallis syntyvään hitaaseen liityntäyhteyteen nähden, jos tarvitaan erillinen varikko yms.




> Näistä asioista kun kukaan ei tunnu välittävän.


Nämä kaikki on kyllä täällä jauhettu moneen kertaan.

Ratikkasillan ja muiden hintoja voi verrata Laajasaloon suunniteltuihin tiejärjestelyihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ->Tuossa mielessä oleellisempaa kuin miettiä miten Östersundomista kuljetaan tulevaisuudessa keskustaan töihin, olisi miettiä, miten Östersundomista ei tarvitsisi tulevaisuudessa kulkea keskustaan töihin. Näissä joukkoliikennevisiossa liikkumisesta tulee liian helposti itsetarkoitus. Piirrellään metrolinjoja ja suunnitellaan maankäytön tehostamista asemien yhteydessä, että linjoille olisi käyttöä. Se on heikkoa. Joukkoliikennesuunnittelu on osa kaupunkisuunnittelua ja yhdessä niiden pitäisi ennen kaikkea yrittää minimoida ihmisten tarvetta liikkua.


Olet harvinaisen oikeassa. Taustalla vaan on pitkä perinne funktionalismista, kaupungin toimintojen erityttämisestä ja lähiöperiaatteesta. Kaikki perustuvat ajatukseen siitä, ettei liikenne rajoita mitenkään kaupungin rakennetta kuten aikaisemmin kun oltiin vesiväylien ja rautateiden varassa. Kaiken ratkaiseva ihme oli auto, jolla ei 1930-luvun idealistien mielestä ollut mitään haittoja. (Eivät olleet vissiin Corbu & co. käyneet USA:ssa.) Hajauttamisella ja toimintojen eriyttämisellä on luotu valtava tarve liikenteelle, nimenomaan ihmisten liikkumiselle. Toisaalta Helsingissä ei kuitenkaan ole päästy eroon ajatuksesta, että kaikki haluavat ensisijaisesti matkustaa keskustaan. Oli keskusta sitten Vironniemellä tai Pasilassa.

Antero

----------


## teme

Viikon vanha, mutta mielenkiintoista ja toki samaa mieltä:



> Kruunuvuoren joukkoliikennesiltaa ei pidä lykätä
> 10.8.2010
> 
> Helsingin Vihreiden kaupunginvaltuutettujen mielestä kaupungin  investoinneista säästämisessä mennään pahasti pieleen, mikäli säästöt  aloitetaan joukkoliikenneinvestoinneista.
> 
> - Kruunuvuoren raitiovaunusilta on välttämätön asuinalueen rakentamiseksi. Tämänkaltaiset infrainvestoinnit pystytään rahoittamaan maan arvonnousulla, muistuttaa valtuustoryhmän puheenjohtaja Mari Puoskari.
> 
> Parempi säästökohde tässä taloustilanteessa on 120 miljoonaa euroa maksava Herttoniemen eritasoliittymän remontti.
> 
> ...


Tietääkö joku mites muut puolueet?

----------


## 339-DF

Erittäin hyvä lausunto vihreiltä. HS:han kirjoitti taas viime viikolla, että Pajusen mukaan Helsingillä "ei ole varaa" tehdä Kruunuvuoren siltaa. Ihmettelen, että Pajunen entisenä kauppiaana ja liikemiehenä käyttää tuollaista ilmaisua. Ehkä onkin käynyt niin, että HS:n toimittaja on ymmärtänyt väärin tai muutoin vääristellyt Pajusen puheita. Sillä tokihan on niin päin, että Helsingillä ei ole varaa jättää siltaa tekemättä. Tämä siis tilanteessa, jossa Kruunuvuorenrantaan todellakin tulee asuinrakentamista.

HS jätti kokonaan kysymättä Pajuselta, mitä tämä ajattelee koko alueen aikataulusta; onko siis niin, että asuinrakentamista lykätään, jolloin sillallakaan ei ole kiire, vai ajatteleeko Pajunen tosiaan, että asunnot tehdään, mutta siltaa ei?

Kerrankin näyttäisi olevan niin, että vihreät ovat asian ytimessä. Liikaa ei voi korostaa myöskään sitä, että rahoitus maanarvon nousulla onnistuu vain, jos silta tehdään yhtä aikaa asuntojen kanssa. Sillä toki sillan voi tehdä myöhemminkin, ja maan arvo nousee silloinkin. Mutta hyöty siitä ei enää tule kaupungin kassaan, kun maa on jo vuokrattu halvalla itälähiöhinnalla rakennuttajille ja asunnot myyty halvalla itälähiöhinnalla asukkaille.

Millaiset ovat sitten heidän keinonsa vaikuttaa asiaan todella? Nyt olisi tosiaan hyvä saada tietää muiden puolueiden ajatukset. Riittäisi, jos joko kok tai dem ovat samalla kannalla vihreiden kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Puoskari onkin ollut kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa niinä vuosina, kun Kruunuvuorenranta on valmisteltu. Hän on ollut mukana kun me käänsimme Kruunuvuorenrannan imagon harmaasta autolähiöstä moderniksi merelliseksi kantakaupungin jatkeeksi. Koska hän ymmärtää asian, hänelle on luonteva tarttua siihen juuri kuten teki.

Se on selvä, että jos koko Kruunuvuorenrata lykkääntyy, ei tietenkään kannata rakentaa siltaakaan. Mutta tuntuu vaikealta uskoa, että rakennusliikkeet lähtisivät rakentamaan Kruunuvuorenrantaan yhtään mitään, jos suoraa keskustayhteyttä ei tule. Sellainen ei heille yksinkertaisesti kannata, ja se tiedetään niissä piireissä kyllä.

Vaikea minun on uskoa sitäkään, että liikenteelliseen pussinperään tehtäisiin kaupungin omana tuotantona mahdollisimman halpaa sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa. Sellainen yksipuolinen syrjään rakentaminen on vastoin kaikkia hyvän kaupunkirakentamisen periaatteita ja sillä tavoin luodaan vain hyvin pitkäaikaisia ongelmia.

Sopiva säästökohde on Herttoniemen liittymä ja siihen liittyvät rakenteet, kuten Puoskari kirjoitti. Itse puhuin tästäkin jo lautakunta-aikanani. Liittymän uusimisella ei ylipäätään ole mitään tarvetta ensimmäiseen 10 vuoteen, vaikka Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentaminen aloitettaisiinkin nyt. Autoilun kasvu mahtuu nykyverkolle pitkään ja on hyvinkin mahdollista, ettei autoilu koskaan kasva ongelmaksi. Helsingissä kun ei vain ole kokemusta lähiöstä, jonne on kunnollinen joukkoliikenne, minkä vuoksi autoliikenne on ennustettu aivan kuin suoraa keskustayhteyttä ei olisikaan.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Juuri postiluukusta kolahtaneessa Hesarissa on taas hauskaa luettavaa. Toimittaja on silminnähden innostunut Laajasalon köysiradasta, eikä juuri yritä peitellä pettymystään, kun kaupunki ei suunnittelekaan sellaista.

Todellinen uutinen on se, että YVA asetetaan ensi kuussa nähtäville. YVA:ssa on uutisen mukaan palattu sikäli lähtöpisteeseen, että on tutkittu bussiliityntä Herttoniemeen, ratikkasilta, metrotunneli ja lauttaliikenne. Tuntuu vähän oudolta tutkia noin paljon vaihtoehtoja, kun valtuusto on jo päättänyt, että suunnittelu etenee ratikkasiltavaihtoehdon mukaan. Silloin kai riittäisi, että YVA:ssa tutkitaan ratikkasilta ja ei-siltaa (eli bussiliityntä). No, parempihan se on, että tutkitaan liikaa kuin liian vähän.

Palstatilaa toimittaja on katsonut tarpeelliseksi antaa lähinnä köysiradalle, mutta myös lautalle ja sitä puffaavalle "Rantaryhmälle". Kulosaarelaiset ry:n puheenjohtaja kertoo, että lauttayhteys maksaisi 10 miljoonaa euroa. Liikenteen kustannuksista ei puhuta mitään. En tiedä, kenen hatusta nuo luvut on revitty, mutta se olisi kyllä hauska kuulla.

Kaupunki aikoo nyt sitten selvittää, voisiko raitiovaunu ajaa lautalle. Ja tämä ei ole vitsi. Miksi minun verorahojani käytetään tällaiseen tyhjänpäiväisyyteen?

----------


## teme

> Palstatilaa toimittaja on katsonut tarpeelliseksi antaa lähinnä köysiradalle, mutta myös lautalle ja sitä puffaavalle "Rantaryhmälle". Kulosaarelaiset ry:n puheenjohtaja kertoo, että lauttayhteys maksaisi 10 miljoonaa euroa. Liikenteen kustannuksista ei puhuta mitään. En tiedä, kenen hatusta nuo luvut on revitty, mutta se olisi kyllä hauska kuulla.
> 
> Kaupunki aikoo nyt sitten selvittää, voisiko raitiovaunu ajaa lautalle. Ja tämä ei ole vitsi. Miksi minun verorahojani käytetään tällaiseen tyhjänpäiväisyyteen?


Sikäli kun siitä Rantaryhmän kohelluksesta saa mitään tolkkua, heistä laskelmien julkaiseminen on toki tarpeetonta:



> Lautta kuljettaa kerrallaan joko yhden nivelraitiovaunun tai 2–4 bussia. Lauttaparin avulla matka-aika Laajasalosta Helsingin ydinkeskustaan asettuu vastaavalle tasolle kuin siltavaihtoehdossakin. Lähtöjä voi silloin olla huipputunteina 15 min. välein molemmista päistä linjaa.


Siis Rantaryhmän omin luvuin 10 miljoonalla saa siis kaksi lauttaa jolla voi kuljettaa yhden ratikan 15 minuutin vuorovälillä Kruunuhaasta Katajanokalla, ja aikaa kuluu 10 - 15 min. Tarve olisi pikemminkin 3 minuutin vuoroväli, eli lauttoja tarvittaisiin 10 kpl, käytännössä varmaan 12 kun osa on kuitenkin telakalla. Eli tuo maksaa siis 60 miljoonaa. Lautan käyttöikä on kai jotain 20 vuotta, silta taas korjataan noin 40 vuoden välein.

Toisaalta:



> 6) Siitä voidaan tilanteen niin vaatiessa luopua ongelmitta, toisin kuin pysyvästä sillasta.
> 7) Lisäksi lautta voidaan ottaa käyttöön asteittain, kysynnän mukaan.


Kun sitä lauttaa tuskin kannattaa tehdä alkuunkaan eikä se tule keräämään matkustajia, niin tämä on kyllä kieltämättä etu.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Todellinen uutinen on se, että YVA asetetaan ensi kuussa nähtäville. YVA:ssa on uutisen mukaan palattu sikäli lähtöpisteeseen, että on tutkittu bussiliityntä Herttoniemeen, ratikkasilta, metrotunneli ja lauttaliikenne. Tuntuu vähän oudolta tutkia noin paljon vaihtoehtoja, kun valtuusto on jo päättänyt, että suunnittelu etenee ratikkasiltavaihtoehdon mukaan. Silloin kai riittäisi, että YVA:ssa tutkitaan ratikkasilta ja ei-siltaa (eli bussiliityntä). No, parempihan se on, että tutkitaan liikaa kuin liian vähän.


Jos oltaisiin johdonmukaisia, viranomainen huomauttaisi, että YVA:ssa on liian monta vaihtoehtoa. Espoon metron YVA:an Ympäristökeskus vielä vaati ratikkavaihtoehdot, mutta YVA:n arviointivaiheessa Ympäristökeskukselle riitti, ettei ratikkavaihtoehtoa todellisuudessa tutkittukaan. Juuri päätetyssä Pisaran YVA:ssa viranomainen oli sitä mieltä, ettei ole tarpeen edes olla tutkivinaan mitään vaihtoehtoja Pisaralle, joten miksi pitäisi tutkia nyt vaihtoehtoja ratikalle?

Itse olen täysin eri mieltä ympäristöviranomaisen kanssa. Tietenkin pitää tutkia hankkeen vaihtoehtoja. Tässä tapauksessa tehdään juuri niin, ja se on oikein. Ei liene mitään syytä olla tutkimatta lauttaa ja metroa, koska ei liene pelkoa siitä, että tulos olisi päätetyn hankkeen kannalta ikävä.




> Kaupunki aikoo nyt sitten selvittää, voisiko raitiovaunu ajaa lautalle. Ja tämä ei ole vitsi. Miksi minun verorahojani käytetään tällaiseen tyhjänpäiväisyyteen?


Tämä on kommunikatiivista suunnittelua ja hallintoa, jossa aidosti keskustellaan kansalaisten kanssa. Minusta se on hyvä, tosin jossain vaiheessa voi miettieä sitäkin, paljonko se keskustelu saa maksaa. Haluaisin vain nähdä samanlaista käytäntöä metro- ja johdinautohankkeiden kanssa. Tähän mennessä ei ole rohkeus riittänyt. Rahasta ei ole ollut pulaa.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä on kommunikatiivista suunnittelua ja hallintoa, jossa aidosti keskustellaan kansalaisten kanssa. Minusta se on hyvä, tosin jossain vaiheessa voi miettieä sitäkin, paljonko se keskustelu saa maksaa. Haluaisin vain nähdä samanlaista käytäntöä metro- ja johdinautohankkeiden kanssa. Tähän mennessä ei ole rohkeus riittänyt. Rahasta ei ole ollut pulaa.


On tietysti hyvä, että kaupunkilaisia kuunnellaan. Mutta ammattilaisen pitäisi osata vetää raja johonkin. Satunnainen kuntalainen saattaa ehdottaa vaikka Herttoniemen kautta haaroitettavaa metroa ymmärtämättä, ettei se ole järkevä hanke. Mutta se on vielä ehdotuksena järkevän kuuloinen, joten ymmärrän, että sellainen selvitetään ja osataan sitten yksityiskohtaisesti perustella, miksi ei on ei. Sama koskee tavallista lauttayhteyttä, ja sekin on jo selvitetty.

Mutta lautalla kulkeva ratikka on jo koominen. Ei voi olla niin, että kun joku propellipää seuraavaksi ehdottaa sukellusvenettä, helikopteria ja kuumailmapalloa, niin nekin pitää sitten tutkia.

Minusta raja menee siinä, että ammattilainen tietää pelkästään ammattipätevyytensä ja kokemuksensa perusteella, että Laajasalon joukkoliikennettä ei voi hoitaa köysiradalla eikä ratikkalautalla, eikä niitä tarvitse sen enempää selvittää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tietenkin pitää tutkia hankkeen vaihtoehtoja. Tässä tapauksessa tehdään juuri niin, ja se on oikein. Ei liene mitään syytä olla tutkimatta lauttaa ja metroa, koska ei liene pelkoa siitä, että tulos olisi päätetyn hankkeen kannalta ikävä.


Ei periaatteessa, mutta toisaalta tutkimus on turha, mikäli muut vaihtoehdot on jo muilla kriteereillä todettu toteuttamiskelvottomiksi. Ei paljon auta metron tai lautan suhteen, vaikka ne olisivat kuinka paljon paremmat ympäristövaikutuksiltaan, jos ne ovat liikenneverkollisesti ja -taloudellisesti täysin poissuljettuja.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Haluaisin vain nähdä samanlaista käytäntöä metro- ja johdinautohankkeiden kanssa.


Minä haluaisin nähdä sitä tieliikennehankkeiden kanssa. Eihän niistä tehdä minkään sortin kunnollisia vaihtoehtotarkasteluja, edes 0-vaihtoehtoa vastaan. Esimerkkinä vaikka se Herttoniemen liikenneympyrä, jonka 100 miljoonan päätös tehtiin parin sivun esittelymateriaaleilla

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta lautalla kulkeva ratikka on jo koominen. Ei voi olla niin, että kun joku propellipää seuraavaksi ehdottaa sukellusvenettä, helikopteria ja kuumailmapalloa, niin nekin pitää sitten tutkia.


Käytännön elämässä tämä menee niin, ettei tärkeätä ole se, mitä ehdotetaan, vaan kuka ehdottaa.




> Minä haluaisin nähdä sitä tieliikennehankkeiden kanssa. Eihän niistä tehdä minkään sortin kunnollisia vaihtoehtotarkasteluja, edes 0-vaihtoehtoa vastaan. Esimerkkinä vaikka se Herttoniemen liikenneympyrä, jonka 100 miljoonan päätös tehtiin parin sivun esittelymateriaaleilla


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Ja erityisesti tästä hankkeesta, ja olen sen kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnassa sanonutkin, enemmän kuin kerran. Myös Itäväylän ja Kehä 1:n risteyksen kanssa.

Mutta tässä ovat vastassa niin vahvat asenteet siitä, että kaikki autoilua palvelevat hankkeet ovat aina välttämättömiä. Minkään autoiluhankkeen kanssa ei keskustella siitä, tehdäänkö se vai ei, ainoastaan siitä, missä järjestyksessä hankkeet tehdään. Ja sekin vain siksi, etteivät rahat ja urakoitsijat riitä tekemään kaikkea heti. YHTALI on olemassa sitä varten, että kiperissä paikoissa järjestys voidaan arpoa laskemalla.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

Kun nyt kerran tutkimaan ryhdytään, niin mielestäni pitäisi ehdottomasti selvittää kippariton automaattilautta vaihtoehtona raitiovaunujen eestaas laivaamisessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun nyt kerran tutkimaan ryhdytään, niin mielestäni pitäisi ehdottomasti selvittää kippariton automaattilautta vaihtoehtona raitiovaunujen eestaas laivaamisessa.


Älä nyt edes leikilläsi puhu tuollaisia. Kohta joku innostuu tosissaan jostain vaijerilossityyppisestä touhusta. Sillä vaijerilossihan voisi periaatteessa olla juuri tuota  kippariton automaattilautta.

Mitenkäs on laita tällaisten raitiovaunulauttojen kanssa oikeasti? Itse tiedän vain yhden, ja se kulki Kulosaareen, kunnes se voitiin vihdoin vuonna 1919 korvata jo kauan odotetulla sillalla. Lautta oli alun alkaenkin vain tilapäinen ratkaisu, ei suinkaan mikään ihannejuttu.

Maailmalla on kyllä junalauttoja. Niissä prioriteettina ei ole matkanopeus eikä nopea rantautuminen tai laiturista liikkeellelähtö. Onko maailmalla yhtäkään raitiovaunulauttaa? Onko sellaisia, jotka on suunniteltu sahaamaan lyhyttä väliä tiheästi ja rantautumaan ja lähtemään rannasta nopeasti?

----------


## teme

> Mitenkäs on laita tällaisten raitiovaunulauttojen kanssa oikeasti? Itse tiedän vain yhden, ja se kulki Kulosaareen, kunnes se voitiin vihdoin vuonna 1919 korvata jo kauan odotetulla sillalla. Lautta oli alun alkaenkin vain tilapäinen ratkaisu, ei suinkaan mikään ihannejuttu.
> 
> Maailmalla on kyllä junalauttoja. Niissä prioriteettina ei ole matkanopeus eikä nopea rantautuminen tai laiturista liikkeellelähtö. Onko maailmalla yhtäkään raitiovaunulauttaa? Onko sellaisia, jotka on suunniteltu sahaamaan lyhyttä väliä tiheästi ja rantautumaan ja lähtemään rannasta nopeasti?


En tiedä, mutta lauttatekniikka tarkemmin tuntemattakin: Ensin kippari pysäyttää lautan ja ohjaa sen laituriin. Tämä pitää tehdä varmaan millien tarkkuudella koska rannassa pitää saada kytkettyä kiskot lautalla ja laiturissa. Sitten ajetaan ratikka ulos. Tämän jälkeen käännetään vaihde, ja ajetaan toinen ratikka sisään. Ja tämän siis pitäisi Rantaryhmän laskelmien mukaan tapahtua noin minuutissa kymmeniä tai jopa satoja kertoja päivässä, ympäri vuoden, pimeällä, myrksyllä, sivutuulessa ja jäiden seassa. :Smile:  Junalautoissa lastausajat on varmaan vähintäänkin kymmenissä minuuteissa.

Jotain osviittaa tuon lauttaliikenteen kannattavuudesta saa myös siitä että Suomessa korvataan losseja silloilla väleillä missä on päivässä vähemmän matkustajia kuin yhdessä ratikassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ensin kippari pysäyttää lautan ja ohjaa sen laituriin. Tämä pitää tehdä varmaan millien tarkkuudella koska rannassa pitää saada kytkettyä kiskot lautalla ja laiturissa.


En minäkään tekniikkaa tunne, mutta voisin arvella, että on helpompaa rakentaa sellainen raiteidensiirtokone, joka siirtää kiskot tarkasti kohdalleen, jolloin lautalle riittäisi jokin parinkymmenen sentin tarkkuus. En nyt suoralta kädeltä väitä, että se olisi teknisesti mahdollista, mutta se saattaisi olla. Toinen vaihtoehto lienee sitten jokin lautan lukitseva hydraulijärjestelmä, joka siirtää lautan laiturissa oikeaan kohtaan.




> Jotain osviittaa tuon lauttaliikenteen kannattavuudesta saa myös siitä että Suomessa korvataan losseja silloilla väleillä missä on päivässä vähemmän matkustajia kuin yhdessä ratikassa.


En halua vähäisemmässäkään määrin puolustella lauttayhteyttä, koska idea on ihan järjetön. Mutta sanon silti, että esim. Nauvoon kulkee edelleen lautta jotakuinkin samanlaisella etäisyydellä ja tiheimmillään neljä kertaa tunnissa. Se lienee jotakuinkin paras vertailukohta Suomessa. Selviäisikö sen kustannustaso jostain Liikenneviraston dokumentista? Laajasaloon tarvittaisiin todennäköisesti noin tuplamäärä liikennettä, joskin Nauvossa on 50- ja 60-metriset lautat, joten Laajasalon lautan ei tarvitse olla ihan niin iso.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Koko Laajasalo-asiassa on kyse suuremmasta kokonaisuudesta. Kysymys on siitä että tullaanko Kruunuvuorenrrantaan rakentamaan ollenkaan sitä uutta kaupunginosaa ja millaisena. Jos siitä ei tule mitään tai jos siitä tulee vain väljä pientaloalue niin ei se tarvitse mitään uusia yhteyksiä nykyisten lisäksi. Toinen seikka joka kummittelee taustalla on Santahaminan tulevaisuus. Jos koko Sandis pysyy tappiin asti sotilasalueena niin Laajasaloon riittää yksi raitiolinja joka kulkee Kruunuhaasta siltaa pitkin, mutta jos Sandis vapautuu asuntorakentamiselle se ei riitä. Silloin kasvaa todennäköisyys että rakennetaan salmen alittava tunneli Katajanokalta josta aluksi kulkisi esimetrotyypinen raitiotie, joka myöhemmin muutettaisiin osaksi Helsingin 2. metrolinjaa.

Sandiksen tulevaisuuden sanelee pitkälti koko valtakuntaa koskevat puolustuspoliittiset päätökset ja niihin voi kohdistua muutospaineita seuraavien eduskunta- ja presidentinvaalien jälkeen, ja lopullista päätöstä Laajasalon joukkoliikennevalinnasta jouduttaneen odottaa siihen asti.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaid

> Mitenkäs on laita tällaisten raitiovaunulauttojen kanssa oikeasti? Itse tiedän vain yhden, ja se kulki Kulosaareen, kunnes se voitiin vihdoin vuonna 1919 korvata jo kauan odotetulla sillalla. Lautta oli alun alkaenkin vain tilapäinen ratkaisu, ei suinkaan mikään ihannejuttu.


Länsinaapurissa Lidingön raitioyhteys hoidettiin lautalla 1909-1914. Lidingön ja Kulosaaren lauttayhteyksiä uudemmista raitiolautoista en ole minäkään kuullut. Lautan suhteen voisi tietysti kysyä sitä ajavilta Kulosaarelaisilta miltä heistä tuntuisi, jos heidän keskustayhteytensä olisi edelleen raitiotielautan varassa...

----------


## teme

> En halua vähäisemmässäkään määrin puolustella lauttayhteyttä, koska idea on ihan järjetön. Mutta sanon silti, että esim. Nauvoon kulkee edelleen lautta jotakuinkin samanlaisella etäisyydellä ja tiheimmillään neljä kertaa tunnissa. Se lienee jotakuinkin paras vertailukohta Suomessa. Selviäisikö sen kustannustaso jostain Liikenneviraston dokumentista? Laajasaloon tarvittaisiin todennäköisesti noin tuplamäärä liikennettä, joskin Nauvossa on 50- ja 60-metriset lautat, joten Laajasalon lautan ei tarvitse olla ihan niin iso.


Korppoo-Nauvo on 800m. Tällä etäisyydellä kahdella lautalla päästään 15 min vuoroväliin, eli kiertoaika on 30 min. Ilmeisesti ajoaikan on noin 10 min.. http://www.finferries.fi/fi/lauttali...kat.html?id=64

Lyhyimmillään Kruununvuori - Katajanokka väli on kaksi kertaa tuota pidempi. Joskus on puhuttu pikaveneistä, mutta tuollainen raskas lautta ei sitä ole.

Kaikista mahdollista asiantuntijoista Vepsäläinen muuten Soininvaaran blogilla summasi tämän niin että helikopterikin tulee halvemmaksi. Odota Kopteriryhmän vastalauseita siitä ettei asiaa ole selvitetty riittävästi.

Itse ajattelin masinoida Maglev-ryhmän, Riippuliidin on vaihtoehto -kansanliikkeen sekä Sukellusveneiden ystävät Ry:n. Tulevaisuuden tekniikkaa! Vapaa pudotus ei tuota päästöjä! Pinnan alla ei ole maisemahaittoja!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaikista mahdollista asiantuntijoista Vepsäläinen muuten Soininvaaran blogilla summasi tämän niin että helikopterikin tulee halvemmaksi.


Oikeastaan kyllä niin, että se nimenomaan tulee kalliimmaksi. Kommentti oli tietenkin tarkoitettu sarkastiseksi kommentiksi siitä, kuinka kallista lauttaliikenne on, kun ainoa sitä kalliimpi tapa on enää kopteriliikenne.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> En minäkään tekniikkaa tunne, mutta voisin arvella, että on helpompaa rakentaa sellainen raiteidensiirtokone, joka siirtää kiskot tarkasti kohdalleen, jolloin lautalle riittäisi jokin parinkymmenen sentin tarkkuus. En nyt suoralta kädeltä väitä, että se olisi teknisesti mahdollista, mutta se saattaisi olla. Toinen vaihtoehto lienee sitten jokin lautan lukitseva hydraulijärjestelmä, joka siirtää lautan laiturissa oikeaan kohtaan.


En minäkään lauttojen tahi lossien tekniikkaa tarkemmin tunne, mutta osaan kyllä hyvin kuvitella miten lautta saataisiin tarkkaan kohdistettua laiturilla oleviin kiskoihin. Itse laittaisiin veteen järeän V-n muotoisen ohjainhaarukan, johon lautta ajaisi. Lautassa olisi rullat ottamassa vastaan haarukan jomman kumman piikin iskun ja lautta vain puskisi sisään kunnes kiskojen päät olisivat kohdillaan. Tarvittaessa tuohon voitaisiin rakentaa mekaaninen lukitus, niin että lautta pysyy varmasti paikoillaan eikä tarvitse polttaa öljyä pelkkään paikallaan pitoon. Riittäisi ehkä metrin - parin tarkkuus ohjauksessa haarukan koosta ym. riippuen.

Ei, en minäkään kannata lauttaa Laajasalon joukkoliikenneyhteyden ratkaisuksi.

----------


## kouvo

> Älä nyt edes leikilläsi puhu tuollaisia. Kohta joku innostuu tosissaan jostain vaijerilossityyppisestä touhusta. Sillä vaijerilossihan voisi periaatteessa olla juuri tuota – kippariton automaattilautta.


Eikä sitä vaijeriakaan tarvittaisi. Nykyään isotkin laivat voivat automaattisesti telakoitua laituriin, ilman että kapteenin tarvitsee mitään tehdä. Tosin lainsäädännöllisistä syistä lauttaan nyt kuitenkin todennäköisesti vaadittaisiin kipparin papereilla varustettu raitiovaunulauttaemäntä. Mutta näitähän voisi kouluttaa nykyisistä metrokuskeista.

----------


## hmikko

Mmmm... automaattinen pilotiton helikopteri... no joo, se siitä.




> Jos koko Sandis pysyy tappiin asti sotilasalueena niin Laajasaloon riittää yksi raitiolinja joka kulkee Kruunuhaasta siltaa pitkin, mutta jos Sandis vapautuu asuntorakentamiselle se ei riitä. Silloin kasvaa todennäköisyys että rakennetaan salmen alittava tunneli Katajanokalta josta aluksi kulkisi esimetrotyypinen raitiotie, joka myöhemmin muutettaisiin osaksi Helsingin 2. metrolinjaa.


Kuulostaa aika epätodennäköiseltä, että tehtäisiin Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja Santahaminaan kuhunkin oma raideyhteys. Jos silta on jo olemassa kun Santahaminaa aletaan rakentaa, niin metron pitäisi pystyä tarjoamaan jokin selvästi hintansa väärti etu pikaratikan jatkamiseen verrattuna. Raitiotiesillan itsensä kapasiteetti tuskin on ongelma. Muualla raitiotieverkossa voi tietysti tulla ahdasta jos kovasti lisätään pikaratikkatyyppistä liikennettä. En tiedä, millaista linjausta metrolle ajattelit, mutta sitä koskenevat Kruunuvuorenrannan yhteydessä havaitut ongelmat kallioperässä (ts. hinta on varsin kova).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuulostaa aika epätodennäköiseltä, että tehtäisiin Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja Santahaminaan kuhunkin oma raideyhteys. Jos silta on jo olemassa kun Santahaminaa aletaan rakentaa, niin metron pitäisi pystyä tarjoamaan jokin selvästi hintansa väärti etu pikaratikan jatkamiseen verrattuna. Raitiotiesillan itsensä kapasiteetti tuskin on ongelma. Muualla raitiotieverkossa voi tietysti tulla ahdasta jos kovasti lisätään pikaratikkatyyppistä liikennettä. En tiedä, millaista linjausta metrolle ajattelit, mutta sitä koskenevat Kruunuvuorenrannan yhteydessä havaitut ongelmat kallioperässä (ts. hinta on varsin kova).


Kysymys on lähinnä siitä että odotetaan ensin niitä mahdollisia puolustuspoliittisia selontekoja kun ja jos hallitus ja pressa on vaihtunut. Jos ne ovat sensuuntaisia että Sandikselle ei tapahdu mitään niin aletaan pikkuhiljaa rakentaa Kruunuvuorenrantaa ja ratikkasilta nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan. Jos Sandiksen statukseen on tulossa muutos ja jos se merkitsee asuntokäyttöön vapautuminen, tulee tunnelivaihtoehto todennäköisemmäksi. Yksi mahdollisuus on sen vetäminen myös Suomenlinnan kautta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yksi mahdollisuus on sen vetäminen myös Suomenlinnan kautta.


Metroyhteys Kruunuvuorenrannasta Santahaminan ja Suomenlinnan kautta keskustaan olisi ihan yhtä hyvä keskustayhteys kuin pistoraide Herttoniemestäkin, eli siis melkoisen huono. Itämetron kapasiteettiongelmia ei toki sillä olisi, mutta hidasta se olisi kuin mikä. Tällöin Kruunuvuorenranta olisi keskustasta yhtä kaukana kuin Vuosaari. Mikäli siis Kruunuvuorenrannasta halutaan muutakin kuin uusi metrolähiö, on se ratikkasilta rakennettava joka tapauksessa.

Jos toinen metrolinja oikeasti halutaan rakentaa ja siten, että se toimii pikaraitiotienä Laajasalossa ja mahdollisesti Viikkiä kohti, voi sen sillan jälkeen varmaankin sukeltaa tunneliin Korkeasaaressa.

----------


## Albert

> Mitenkäs on laita tällaisten raitiovaunulauttojen kanssa oikeasti?
> ---
> Onko maailmalla yhtäkään raitiovaunulauttaa?


No ainahan sentään yksi löytyy:
*Melbourne Tram Ferry*

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metroyhteys Kruunuvuorenrannasta Santahaminan ja Suomenlinnan kautta keskustaan olisi ihan yhtä hyvä keskustayhteys kuin pistoraide Herttoniemestäkin, eli siis melkoisen huono. Itämetron kapasiteettiongelmia ei toki sillä olisi, mutta hidasta se olisi kuin mikä. Tällöin Kruunuvuorenranta olisi keskustasta yhtä kaukana kuin Vuosaari. Mikäli siis


Se Suomenlinenan kautta meneminen olisi vain yksi vaihtoehto, ei ainoa. Todennäköisempi olisi suoraan Katajanokalta Kruunuvuorenrantaan.




> Jos toinen metrolinja oikeasti halutaan rakentaa ja siten, että se toimii pikaraitiotienä Laajasalossa ja mahdollisesti Viikkiä kohti, voi sen sillan jälkeen varmaankin sukeltaa tunneliin Korkeasaaressa.


Siis tarkoitat että Korkeasaaresta Helsinginniemeen tunneli ja sieltä kiepauttaen U-muotoisesti Töölön kautta Viikkiin? Kuvittelisin että jos alkaa näyttää siltä että Santahaminaan todella tulee asuntoja, ja lopullinen tavoite on kytkeä Laajasalo-Sandis yhtenäisellä metromaisella linjalla keskustan läpi, niin se tehdään mahdollisimman suorta reittiä ja vältetään päälekkäisyyksiä nykyisen metron kanssa. Ei sulje pois sekään seikka,että jos Pisara rakennetaan, rakennetaan siitä haara Kruunuvuoreen ja liikenne hoidetaankin lähijunilla eikä metrojunilla, mutta se on liian aikaista spekuloida.

Lisäksi muistutan että siltasuunitelman mahdollinen kaatuminen johtuu siitä että sitä vastustetaan yli puoluerajojen NIMBY- ja kateus-syistä. Tunnelia ei vastusteta, mutta sen rakentamien on perusteltua vasta jos Sandis saadaan mukaan niin että alueelle nousisi vähintään Vuosaaren kokoinen tytärkaupunki jos sitä tarkoitat perinteisellä metrolähiöllä, niin sitten se on sellainen.

On olemassa nimittäin sekin vaara että jos silta rakennetaan hätäpäisesti ja käy ilmi myöhemin että  Sandikseen tulee sittenkin asuntoja, joudutaan sillalle sallimaan autoja kanssa tavalla tai toisella sitä leventämällä, tai rakentamalla raitiotiesillan rinnalle autosilta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> On olemassa nimittäin sekin vaara että jos silta rakennetaan hätäpäisesti ja käy ilmi myöhemin että  Sandikseen tulee sittenkin asuntoja, joudutaan sillalle sallimaan autoja kanssa tavalla tai toisella sitä leventämällä, tai rakentamalla raitiotiesillan rinnalle autosilta.


Ei sellaista ole vaarassa tapahtua, koska ne autot eivät keskustaan mahdu, olipa sillalla vaikka 8-kaistainen moottoritie.

----------


## teme

> No ainahan sentään yksi löytyy:
> *Melbourne Tram Ferry*


No mutta, amfibioratikka ja kaikki on tyytyväisiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Eiköhän tämä ole suurelta osin turhaa keskustelua. Lauttayhteys kustannuksineen on selvitetty jo 2006. Silloin todettiin, että lauttamatka maksaa 5  per kappale. Jos lautta rupeaa kuljettamaan vielä raitiovaunuja, se tarkoittaa, että lautan hinta on käytännössä kasvanut raitiovaunun hinnalla. Eli se on sitten vielä enemmän kuin 5 /matka.




> On olemassa nimittäin sekin vaara että jos silta rakennetaan hätäpäisesti ja käy ilmi myöhemin että Sandikseen tulee sittenkin asuntoja, joudutaan sillalle sallimaan autoja kanssa tavalla tai toisella sitä leventämällä, tai rakentamalla raitiotiesillan rinnalle autosilta.


Santahaminakin on koluttu luu jo. Vaikka sitä joku metrolinjan tähden haikailee asuinalueeksi, niin ei siitä tule asuinaluetta. Ja vaikka tulisi, ei se mitään metrotunnelia tarvitse. Sillä ei sinne mitään Manhattanin kopiota rakenneta. Saaren asukasmäärää rajoittaa jo sekin, että erilliselle meren ympäröimälle saarelle ei huolto- ja pelastusvarmuussyistä voi asuttaa kovin suurta asukasmäärää. Ratikka pystyy kuljettamaan enemmän kuin mitä metro Helsingissä kuljettaa nyt, eikä Santahaminaan siis voida asuttaa yhtä paljon porukkaa kuin nyt asuu metron liityntäliikenteen alueella.

Ja metron kanssa ylipäätään ei mikään ole muuttunut siitä, minkä vuoksi HKL:n ankarasta vastustuksesta huolimatta KSV totesi metron mahdottomaksi ratkaisuksi. Vaikka entinen suunnittelujohtaja kirjoittaa Oden blogikommenteissa, että metro hylättiin jonkun tontinnurkan tähden, ei kyse ollut mistään tontinnurkasta. Alueen parhaalla paikalla olisi pitänyt jättää kaavoittamatta metrotunnelin melualueen levyinen kaistale. Siis odottamaan, että autolähiöön ehkä 30 vuoden kuluttua katsottaisiin tarpeelliseksi rakentaa metro.

Eikä se merenpohjan ruhje sieltä mihinkään ole kadonnut. Se on edelleen syy, joka estää tekemästä tunnelia merenpohjan alapuolelle. Siksi metrotunneli oli suunniteltu vedessä olevaan betoniputkeen. Siltahan oli kielletty ratkaisu. Teknisesti lähes mahdoton, tolkuttoman kallis, kapasiteetiltaan ylimitoitettu ja palvelutasoltaan huono. Eikö muka ole riittävästi syitä olla tekemättä metroa?

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> No ainahan sentään yksi löytyy:
> *Melbourne Tram Ferry*


Nonni, sehän on siinä! Kaivetaan sille vielä kanava Laajasaloon, vaikka Koirasaarentien keskelle, ja sitten tuodaan se Töölönlahdelle. Ovelta-ovelle lauttaratikka, ja vielä oikean värinen. Eiköhän lopetea selvittely tähän  :Wink: 




> Koko Laajasalo-asiassa on kyse suuremmasta kokonaisuudesta. Kysymys on siitä että tullaanko Kruunuvuorenrrantaan rakentamaan ollenkaan sitä uutta kaupunginosaa ja millaisena. Jos siitä ei tule mitään tai jos siitä tulee vain väljä pientaloalue niin ei se tarvitse mitään uusia yhteyksiä nykyisten lisäksi.


Totta on se, ettei omakotitalo-Kruunuvuorenrantaan ehkä tarvittaisi ratikkasiltaa. Mutta kaavoitus on siellä jo niin pitkällä, että kyllä voi varmuudella sanoa, millainen alue siitä tulee (kerrostaloalue, jossa on pientalojakin). Auki on vaan se, milloin ne talot tulee sinne.




> Toinen seikka joka kummittelee taustalla on Santahaminan tulevaisuus. Jos koko Sandis pysyy tappiin asti sotilasalueena niin Laajasaloon riittää yksi raitiolinja joka kulkee Kruunuhaasta siltaa pitkin, mutta jos Sandis vapautuu asuntorakentamiselle se ei riitä.


Laajasaloon on tarkoitus tehdä kaksi raitiolinjaa, yksi 7 min vuorovälillä Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja yksi 10 min vuorovälillä Yliskylään. Mahdollisesti vielä haararata Reiherintiellekin. Ja kaikki tämä ilman Santiksen rakentamista. Ja nämä kaikki on selvityksissä todettu järkeviksi hankkeiksi, ei ylimitoitetuiksi. Jos Santikseen tulee asuntoja, se ei riitä.




> Silloin kasvaa todennäköisyys että rakennetaan salmen alittava tunneli Katajanokalta josta aluksi kulkisi esimetrotyypinen raitiotie, joka myöhemmin muutettaisiin osaksi Helsingin 2. metrolinjaa.


Tarkoitatko tällä nyt sitä KSV:n suunnittelemaa pikaratikan nimellä kulkevaa liikennettä? Tällainenhan suunniteltiin, eli Santiksessa kaksihaarainen, osittain maan alla kulkeva katukelpoinen pikaratikka, joka voisi tulla mantereelle joko ratikkasiltaa pitkin tai uutta tunnelirataa pitkin, ja jatkua sitten Töölön metrona. Eli Töölön metro olisi katukelpoinen.




> Sandiksen tulevaisuuden sanelee pitkälti koko valtakuntaa koskevat puolustuspoliittiset päätökset ja niihin voi kohdistua muutospaineita seuraavien eduskunta- ja presidentinvaalien jälkeen, ja lopullista päätöstä Laajasalon joukkoliikennevalinnasta jouduttaneen odottaa siihen asti.


Eka osa on totta, ollut jo vuosikymmeniä. Mutta loppuosaan ei kyllä voi yhtyä. Muutenhan sinne Laajasaloon ei koskaan voisi tehdä yhtään mitään, koska Santiksesta on keskusteltu vuosikymmeniä ihan samalla tavalla kuin nytkin, eikä se asia siitä näytä mihinkään muuttuvan. Eli jos Kruunuvuoren ratikan kanssa halutaan odotella jotain Santiksen rakentamispäätöstä (jolla ei ole mitään merkitystä Kruunuvuoren ratikan kannalta), niin sitten jää kyllä Kruunuvuori rakentamatta kokonaan, ratikat ja asunnot.




> Kysymys on lähinnä siitä että odotetaan ensin niitä mahdollisia puolustuspoliittisia selontekoja kun ja jos hallitus ja pressa on vaihtunut. Jos ne ovat sensuuntaisia että Sandikselle ei tapahdu mitään niin aletaan pikkuhiljaa rakentaa Kruunuvuorenrantaa ja ratikkasilta nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan. Jos Sandiksen statukseen on tulossa muutos ja jos se merkitsee asuntokäyttöön vapautuminen, tulee tunnelivaihtoehto todennäköisemmäksi.


Miksi ja mitä haluat odottaa? Onhan tässä pressa vaihtunut Kekkosen jälkeen jo kolme kertaa ja hallitus vaikka kuinka monta kertaa, muttei Santikselle mitään ole tapahtunut. Eikä tapahdu. Eikä se ainakaan pressasta ja hallituksesta riipu. Minusta koko tämä kommentti kuulostaa ihan oudolta, jonkinlaiselta tarkoitukselliselta viivyttelyltä tekosyyn varjolla.

Ei mullakaan sinänsä ole Kruunuvuorenrannan kanssa mikään kiire. Jätkässä ja Kalasatamassa on yllin kyllin tekemistä kaavoittajille, gryndereille ja ratikkaradan rakentajille pitkäksi ajaksi eteenpäin. Ihan hyvin mun puolesta voi siirtää Kruunuvuorenrannan asuinalueen ja ratikkasillan toteuttamisen 2020-luvulle. Mutta jos asunnot pitää tehdä nopeasti, niin sitten pitää tehdä se ratikkasilta myös.




> Yksi mahdollisuus on sen vetäminen myös Suomenlinnan kautta.


Vaikka "metro" Suomenlinnaan voi kuulostaa ajatuksena aika hassulta, kun miettii matkustajamääriä, niin siinä on tiettyä itua. Jo 1980-luvulla kaupunki selvitti, mitä pitäisi tehdä siinä vaiheessa kun M/S Suomenlinna on tiensä päässä. Tulos oli, että Suomenlinnan liikenteen hoitaminen on edullisinta ja tehokkainta Olympiaterminaalin kupeesta lähtevää ratikkatunnelia pitkin. Edullisuus perustui osaksi siihen, että tunnelirakentamisen turvamääräykset olivat silloin erilaiset kuin nyt ja suureksi osaksi siihen, että ratikkatunnelin kautta huoltoliikenne pääsisi kulkemaan itsekseen, eli sekä M/S Ehrensvärdin että M/S Suomenlinnan jatkajan kulut jäisivät pois. Pääteasemana olisi vanha tykkiluola, joka olisi jo valmiinakin.

Tietysti aika on muuttunut, ja Suomenlinnan kautta kulkeva pitkä tunneli nykyisillä turvamääräyksillä ei välttämättä enää olisi edullisempaa kuin lauttaliikenne. Mutta tämä suunnitelma antaa kuitenkin vähän osviittaa lautan kannattajille: liikenne on siis taloudellisempaa hoitaa tunneliratikalla kuin lautalla!




> Itse ajattelin masinoida Maglev-ryhmän, Riippuliidin on vaihtoehto -kansanliikkeen sekä Sukellusveneiden ystävät Ry:n. Tulevaisuuden tekniikkaa! Vapaa pudotus ei tuota päästöjä! Pinnan alla ei ole maisemahaittoja!


Saanko liittyä Sukellusveneiden ystävät ry:hyn? Mutta vaadin ehdottomasti, että liikenne hoidetaan neuvostovalmisteisilla ydinsukellusveneillä. Muuten en liity! Ja vuoroväli 5 min.

----------


## late-

> Laajasaloon on tarkoitus tehdä kaksi raitiolinjaa, yksi 7 min vuorovälillä Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja yksi 10 min vuorovälillä Yliskylään.


Näillä näkymin pitkällä tähtäimellä yksi linja 5 minuutin välein Yliskylään ja toinen 7,5 minuutin välein Kruunvuorenrantaan, ellei saada kalustokokoa joskus kasvamaan vielä nytkin suunnitellusta. Lisäksi kysyntää saattaisi ennusteiden mukaan olla poikittaiselle ratikkayhteydelle Kalasataman kautta Pasilaan. Joka tapauksessa siis laskennallinen vuoroväli korkeintaan 3 minuuttia. Jos ratikkalautta olisikin teknisesti mahdollinen, siedettävä palvelutaso vaatisi 2,5 minuutin välein tarjolle uuden lautan seuraavan ratikan lastaamista varten. Eli luotettava liikenne tuolla vuorovälillä.

----------


## teme

> Saanko liittyä Sukellusveneiden ystävät ry:hyn? Mutta vaadin ehdottomasti, että liikenne hoidetaan neuvostovalmisteisilla ydinsukellusveneillä. Muuten en liity! Ja vuoroväli 5 min.


Tervetuloa matruusi Federley! Ja ehdottomasti käytetty ydinsukellusvene, ohjusluukkujen kautta hoituu paineilmalla matkustajien rantauttaminen nopsasti. Lisäksi lauhdelämpö reaktorista voidaan purkaa kaukolämpöverkkoon, lämpiää samalla ainakin Kruunuvuori.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:02 ----------




> Näillä näkymin pitkällä tähtäimellä yksi linja 5 minuutin välein Yliskylään ja toinen 7,5 minuutin välein Kruunvuorenrantaan, ellei saada kalustokokoa joskus kasvamaan vielä nytkin suunnitellusta. Lisäksi kysyntää saattaisi ennusteiden mukaan olla poikittaiselle ratikkayhteydelle Kalasataman kautta Pasilaan.


Tarkoittaisiko tuo muuten että sinne kolmanteen haaraan menisi vain poikittaislinja? Ihan kiinnostava ajatus.

----------


## 339-DF

Otetaanpas torstai-illan kevennykseksi pieni leikki. Kun kulosaarelaisten Rantojen Miesten Yhdistys, vai mikä ryhmä onkaan, on saanut poliitikot nyt höpöttelemään tuosta ratikkalautasta, niin leikitään hetki, että sellainen olisi ihan oikeasti vaihtoehto ja sellaisia lauttoja olisi ihan aikuisten oikeasti olemassa. Ja kun Rantojen miesten säännöillä leikitään, niin hyväksytään mukisematta heidän täällä http://www.kulosaarelaiset.fi/index....151&Itemid=212 esittämänsä asiat. Eli:

- kahdella ratikkalautalla voidaan tarjota vartin vuoroväli reitillä Laajasalo-Katajanokka
- lautat maksavat 7-8% sillan hinnasta, eli 0,075 x 190 Me = 14,25 Me

Lisäksi tietysti leikitään, että ratikoiden matkustajamäärät eivät lautan takia laske, joten KSV:n mitoittama raitiovaunukapasiteetti (Laten mainitsema 3 min vuoroväli) on perusteltu myös ratikkalauttavaihtoehdossa.

Rantojen miehet laskevat, että sillasta ei kannata maksaa 190 Me, kun lautat maksavat 14,25 Me ja säästö on sitten jo aikamoinen. No niinpä onkin! Vai onkohan vaan?

Laten antaman arvion mukaan lauttoja olisi oltava 2,5 min vuorovälin liikennöintiä varten. Siispä tarvitaankin kahden sijasta kaksitoista lauttaa. Niiden hinta onkin 85,5 Me. Oho. Mutta ei se mitään, säästöön jäi yhä edelleen 104,5 Me. Iso raha! On millä temmeltää siellä Kulosaaren rantamilla.

Mietitäänpä sitten ajoaikoja. Sitä ei ole tiedossa, mistä Rantojen miesten lautta lähtisi, mutta leikitään, että se lähtisi samasta paikasta, minne sillan pää Laajasalossa on tulossa. Sieltä mentäisiin sitten Katajanokan kärkeen. Kun kahdella lautalla voi ajaa Rantojen miesten mukaan vartin välein, niin lautan ajoaika voisi olla 10 minuuttia, ja sitten säästyisi 5 minuuttia oleiluun rannalla. Siis lauttamatka Laajasalo-Katajanokan kärki = 10 min. Ehkä se olisi enemmänkin, mutta nyt leikitään Rantojen miesten säännöillä.

Katajanokan kärjestä ratikkamatka Kolmen sepän patsaalle kestää nykyisten ajoaikojen mukaan noin 13 minuuttia olettaen, että Katajanokan terminaalin pysäkiltä lauttarantaan ajaa noin kahdessa minuutissa. Siis 23 min Laajasalon rannasta Kolmelle sepälle.

KSV:n vuoden 2008 selvityksen mukaan siltaratikka ajaa Kruunuvuorenrannasta Kolmelle sepälle 14 minuutissa. Eroa on siis 9 minuuttia. Oikeasti eroa on enemmän, koska tuo mittapiste ei ole siinä sillan alkupäässä, vaan syvemmällä asuinalueella. Mutta ei nyt takerruta siihen. Leikitään myös edelleen, ettei se vaikuta ratikan houkuttelevuuteen, vaan matkustajamäärät pysyvät yhtä korkeina, vaikka matka kestää kauemmin.

Kun kierros on 18 minuuttia pidempi, täytyy Laten mainitsemalla viiden minuutin vuorovälin linjalla olla neljä vaunua enemmän lautta- kuin siltavaihtoehdossa. Ja 7,5 min vuorovälin linjalle tarvitaan lisävaunuja 2,4. Pyöristetään nyt Rantojen miesten mieliksi se kahteen, vaikka oikeasti tällaisissa laskelmissa jo 2,05 pyöristyisi suoraan kolmeen, valitettavasti. Siis kuusi uutta ratikoiden kokopäivävuoroa.

Lautat ovat pitkäikäisiä. Niillä voi ajella ainakin 40 vuotta. Samoin ratikankin käyttöikä on 40 vuotta. Meillä on siis 40 vuotta aikaa käyttää tuo iso säästö, 104,5 miljoonaa, ja siltikin Rantojen miesten ratkaisu on vain sillan hintainen. Katsotaanpa, päästäänkö siihen. 104,5 miljoonaa euroa jaettuna 40 vuodelle antaa 2,6 miljoonaa euroa joka vuosi. Mahtava lottovoitto! Mihin kaikkeen se mahtaa riittää?

Yksi ratikan kokopäivävuoro kaikkine kuluineen maksaa noin 0,7 Me vuodessa. Tarvitsimme niitä lautan vuoksi kuusi, eli 4,2 miljoonaa euroa palaa jo siihen joka vuosi. Voi itku! Kassaan jäikin 1,6 miljoonan euron vaje joka vuosi, vaikka piti säästöä tulla.

Ja vielä ei lautta liikkunut metriäkään. Sillä sen liikennöintikustannuksiin ei jäänyt senttiäkään rahaa.

Jokohan Rantojen miehiä itkettää, kun leikki päättyi näin ikävästi? 

PS Paljonkohan se kahdentoista ratikkalautan liikenne mahtaisi maksaa? Jos joku löytää maantielauttaliikenteen kustannuksia, niin olisi kiva nähdä.

----------


## hmikko

> No ainahan sentään yksi löytyy:
> *Melbourne Tram Ferry*


Maata se kulki ja ilmaa ja vettä... saako tuohon roottorin katolle, ja automaattiohjauksen?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoitatko tällä nyt sitä KSV:n suunnittelemaa pikaratikan nimellä kulkevaa liikennettä? Tällainenhan suunniteltiin, eli Santiksessa kaksihaarainen, osittain maan alla kulkeva katukelpoinen pikaratikka, joka voisi tulla mantereelle joko ratikkasiltaa pitkin tai uutta tunnelirataa pitkin, ja jatkua sitten Töölön metrona. Eli Töölön metro olisi katukelpoinen.


Mahdollisesti sitä, tai sitten sitä Töölön metroa suunnitelmaa joka jatkuu meren ali Laajasaloon ja  Sandikseen, muta joka olisi mahdollisesti light-rail tyyppinen maanpäälisiltä osuuksiltaan.




> Eka osa on totta, ollut jo vuosikymmeniä. Mutta loppuosaan ei kyllä voi yhtyä. Muutenhan sinne Laajasaloon ei koskaan voisi tehdä yhtään mitään, koska Santiksesta on keskusteltu vuosikymmeniä ihan samalla tavalla kuin nytkin, eikä se asia siitä näytä mihinkään muuttuvan. Eli jos Kruunuvuoren ratikan kanssa halutaan odotella jotain Santiksen rakentamispäätöstä (jolla ei ole mitään merkitystä Kruunuvuoren ratikan kannalta), niin sitten jää kyllä Kruunuvuori rakentamatta kokonaan, ratikat ja asunnot.


Ehkä olen liian aikaisin liikkeellä mutta Suomessa on lakkautettu muitakin varuskuntia kuten Hyrylä. Jollaine näppituntuma on että suurten asutuskeskusten lähellä olevat varuskunnat ovat aina ensin tulilinjalla. Se on kuitankin fakta että pääkaupunki tarvitsee vahvan puolustuksen mutta missä sen varuskunnan on paras sijaita en osaa sanoa. 




> Miksi ja mitä haluat odottaa? Onhan tässä pressa vaihtunut Kekkosen jälkeen jo kolme kertaa ja hallitus vaikka kuinka monta kertaa, muttei Santikselle mitään ole tapahtunut. Eikä tapahdu. Eikä se ainakaan pressasta ja hallituksesta riipu. Minusta koko tämä kommentti kuulostaa ihan oudolta, jonkinlaiselta tarkoitukselliselta viivyttelyltä tekosyyn varjolla.


Viimeisten pressojen aikana lukuunottamatta nykyistä, on maailmanpoliittinen tilanne ollut sellainen että Suomella ei ole ollut mahdollisuutta  liittyä jäseneksi mihinkään sotilasliittooon joka voisi mahdollistaa kevyemmät puolustusjärjestelyt itse Suomessa ja toisaalta edellyttää enemmän liikkuvia ammattisotilaita suhteessa asevelvollisuuteen perustuvaa paikallispuolustusta. Nykyinen presidentti vastustaa sitä taas aatesyistä, mutta seuraavasta ei tiedä koska ei tiedetä kuka tulee olemaan seuraava. Ainakin yksi varteenotettavista ehdokaista ei vastusta.




> Ei mullakaan sinänsä ole Kruunuvuorenrannan kanssa mikään kiire. Jätkässä ja Kalasatamassa on yllin kyllin tekemistä kaavoittajille, gryndereille ja ratikkaradan rakentajille pitkäksi ajaksi eteenpäin. Ihan hyvin mun puolesta voi siirtää Kruunuvuorenrannan asuinalueen ja ratikkasillan toteuttamisen 2020-luvulle. Mutta jos asunnot pitää tehdä nopeasti, niin sitten pitää tehdä se ratikkasilta myös.


Minun mielestäni asuntotuotantoon pitää panna enemmän vauhtia tai muuten uhkaa hintakupla puhjeta ja siitä kärsii koko Suomen kansantalous. pari viuuotta on korkeintaan aikaa odotella Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Sipoon rakentamisen kanssa. Tärkeämpää on saada aikaan kohtalaisen edullisia asuntoja ns taviksille eikä kallista luksusta mitä Jätkäsaareen ja Kalasatamaan tulee.  

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Minun mielestäni asuntotuotantoon pitää panna enemmän vauhtia tai muuten uhkaa hintakupla puhjeta ja siitä kärsii koko Suomen kansantalous. pari viuuotta on korkeintaan aikaa odotella Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Sipoon rakentamisen kanssa. Tärkeämpää on saada aikaan kohtalaisen edullisia asuntoja ns taviksille eikä kallista luksusta mitä Jätkäsaareen ja Kalasatamaan tulee.


Samaa mieltä, mutta asuntojen keskihintojen kannalta on aika yhdentekevää minkä hintaisia ne uudet asunnot on, hinta määräytyy kysynnän ja tarjonnan kautta. Jos tarjontaa ei ole niin hinnat nousee. Sinne Eiranrantaankin muuttaneet muutti jostain, jonne taas muutti joku, jonka kämppään muutti joku...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Samaa mieltä, mutta asuntojen keskihintojen kannalta on aika yhdentekevää minkä hintaisia ne uudet asunnot on, hinta määräytyy kysynnän ja tarjonnan kautta. Jos tarjontaa ei ole niin hinnat nousee. Sinne Eiranrantaankin muuttaneet muutti jostain, jonne taas muutti joku, jonka kämppään muutti joku...


Kyllä uusienkin asuntojen hinta ratkaisee koska vanhojen hinta määräytyy vastaavien uusien perusteella. Se jos Jätkäsaareen tai Eiranrantaan nousee paljon uusia asuntoja ei auta paljon keskituloisia lapsiperheitä joilla on varaa vain lähiöissä asumiseen. Siirtymistä lähiöisitä Eiranranta-tyyppisiin on hyvin vähän. Niihin muuttaa enimmäkseen varakkaita eläkeläisiä muualta kauntakaupungista tai nousukkaita muualta Suomesta tai ulkomailta, osassa tapauksia ne ovat ns kakkosasuntoja tai "bailausasuntoja" eli ovat suuren osan ajastaan tyhjillään.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä uusienkin asuntojen hinta ratkaisee koska vanhojen hinta määräytyy vastaavien uusien perusteella.


Taitaa olla toisin päin: vanhojen asuntojen hinta määrittelee, mitä uusistakin ollaan valmiita maksamaan. Uutuus tuo tietenkin vähän lisähintaa, mutta seudun kysyntä sen hinnan määrittelee. Muistaakseni uudisrakennuksen osuus asuntokaupasta oli kuitenkin jotain 10 %, ehkä vähemmänkin. Se ei siis voi olla hinnanasettaja, vaan yleinen asuntomarkkinoiden hintataso määrää, mitä rakennusliikkeet kehtaavat uusista asunnoista pyytää.

----------


## Antero Alku

Toistan, että tämä keskustelu kuin myös kansalaisryhmien vanhojen aloitteiden uudelleen esittäminen on turhaa. Kun kaikki asiat on selvitetty jo ja niistä on tehty poliittisesti yksimielinen päätös. Sekä kaupunkisuunittelulautakunta että nykyinen HKL:n johtokunta päättivät yksimielisesti 17.6.2008, että Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Laajasalon sekä Santahaminan (jos sinne rakennetaan) liikenneratkaisu on, mitä tämän sivun alussa esitetään. Eikä mitään uutta ole ilmennyt noiden päätösten ja niitä edeltäneiden selvitysten jälkeen.

Tälle kaikelle on myös perustelut, joita on aika paha kaataa. Tunneliratkaisu on paitsi kallis, myös epävarma. Merenpohjan alla on rouhe ja vedessä olevan betonitunnelin tukeminen rouheiseen merenpohjaan on epävarmaa. Tunneli on siis pois suljettu ratkaisu riippumatta siitä, minkä nimisiä vaunuja siellä kulkee.

Santahaminan mahdolliseen rakentamiseen on varauduttu raitioliikenteellä, jossa junakoko on suurempi kuin Helsingissä nykyisin. Keskustan päässä on mahdollista tarvittaessa mennä osin maan alle. Mutta se ei ole edes välttämätöntä, kun vain organisoidaan kantakaupungin liikennettä.

Myös taloudellisesti päätetty ratkaisu on ylivoimainen. Jopa YHTALI-laskelmalla. 2008 käytettiin ratikkayhteyden kustannuksena 125 M, mikä on realistinen kustannus kun tehdään se mikä on pakko tehdä. Nyt kustannus on 190 M, koska sillan arkkitehtuuriin on haluttu panostaa. Rahassa laskien ollaan siten lähellä vuoden 2008 tunneliratikan kustannusta, mutta metroratkaisut ovat edelleen 3 kertaa kalliimpia.

Voi tietenkin kyseenalaistaa sen, onko mitään järkeä panna 65 M sillan arkkitehtuuriin. Vastausta voi pohtia vertaamalla siihen, että jospa kaikki kantakaupungin rakennukset olisivatkin samanlaisia kuin lähiöiden betonilaatikkotalot. Siis myös julkiset rakennukset, kuten eduskuntatalo, rautatieasema, Kansallisteatteri jne. Kiasma olisi harjakattoinen peltihalli, mallia Tattarisuo. Paljon halvemmalla olisi Helsinki rakennettu, ja kaikki olisivat onnellisempia?

339-DF:n laskelma on hyvin valaiseva lauttafaneille. Vesiliikenteen kustannukset löytyvät siitä vuoden 2006 selvityksestä. Lauttaliikenteen autuudesta ja suosiosta jonkinlainen esimerkki on Amsterdam. Siellä on ollut ilmainen lauttapalvelu kuudella lauttayhteydellä, mutta kuitenkin rinnalla on bussiliikenne salmen ali. Ja rakenteilla on metro. Lauttareittien pituus on vain 300400 metriä, mutta silti ihmiset haluavat matkustaa nopeammin ja ilman lautan kahta vaihtoa.

Pajunen voi viivyttää Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamista, mutta kyllä on paljon tapahduttava, että koko kaavoitusprosessi aloitetaan alusta. Puheet lautasta ja metrosta ovat kuin pettyneiden lasten kiukuttelua, kun on mahdotonta myöntää, että kummassakaan ei ole mitään järkeä vaikka niitä kuinka pitää niin kivoina.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Taitaa olla toisin päin: vanhojen asuntojen hinta määrittelee, mitä uusistakin ollaan valmiita maksamaan. Uutuus tuo tietenkin vähän lisähintaa, mutta seudun kysyntä sen hinnan määrittelee. Muistaakseni uudisrakennuksen osuus asuntokaupasta oli kuitenkin jotain 10 %, ehkä vähemmänkin. Se ei siis voi olla hinnanasettaja, vaan yleinen asuntomarkkinoiden hintataso määrää, mitä rakennusliikkeet kehtaavat uusista asunnoista pyytää.


Sellaisissa tilanteissa että asunnoista on todelinen pula voi vanhakin maksaa yhtä paljon tai enemmän kuin uusi, jos sen saa varmasti heti käyttöönsä. Ilmiö on sama kuin Kuubassa vanhojen autojen kohdalla. Kun uusia ei saa kuin jonotamalla niin vanhat viedään käsistä ylihintaan. Helsingin asuntojen kohdalla todiste tästä Kuuba-ilmiöstä on myös se että vanha vapailla markkinoilla myytävä asunto maksaa enemmän kuin uusi vastaavankokoinen samoilla seuduilla myytävä HITAS-asunto. Ja muistutan vielä että uuden HITAS- asunnon hinta vastaa asunnon todellisia tuotantokustannusta lisättynä pienellä voitolla. Vapaasti myytävien uusien hinnoissa on ilmaa tarjonnan niukkuuden vuoksi n 30%.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistaakseni uudisrakennuksen osuus asuntokaupasta oli kuitenkin jotain 10 %, ehkä vähemmänkin. Se ei siis voi olla hinnanasettaja, vaan yleinen asuntomarkkinoiden hintataso määrää, mitä rakennusliikkeet kehtaavat uusista asunnoista pyytää.


Asia on juuri näin. Rakentaminen maksaa yhtä paljon Kalasatamassa, Jätkäsaaressa, Kruunuvuornrannassa, Aurinkolahdessa tai Marja-Vantaalla. Asuntojen varustelu vaikuttaa rakentamiskustannuksiin, muutta kaakelilaatta ja tiskipöytä on saman hintainen siitä riippumatta, mihin se asennetaan.

Eiranrannassa on rakennettu kalliilla varustelulla siksi, että sijainti takaa hyvän myyntihinnan ja rakentajan kate on suuri, vaikka rakentamiseen pantaisiin 10-20 % lisäpanostusta. Lisäksi tuotteen hinnan ja laadun pitää jotenkin kohdata. Ei se optiomiljonääri välitä 66 neliön elementtikolmiosta peltivessalla, vaikka se sijaitseekin Eiranrannassa. Kontulassa tai Kannelmäessä ei käytetä huippuvarustelua, koska sijainti asettaa hinnat alemmaksi ja grynderi maksimoi myyntihinnan ja rakentamiskustannusten eroa.

Sijainti määrittää tonttimaan arvon, mutta se ei ole mikän rakentamiskustannus. Vaan se on nimenomaan sijainnista aiheutuvan arvostuksen hinta. Mutta silti kysynnän ja tarjonnan määräävä myyntihinnan ero on vielä suurempi kuin rakentamattomien tonttien arvojen ero, minkä vuoksi rakentajat tekevät parempaa voittoa hyvillä sijainneilla ja ovat kiinnosteuneita niistä.

Niin kauan kun siis mennään markkinoiden mukaan, asia on kylmästi näin ja keskituloisilla ei ole varaa maksaa hyvästä sijainnista. Asiaan voi puuttua vain sääntelyllä, kuten Helsingissä on tehty HITAS-järjestelmällä ja kaupungin vuokratuotannolla. Se on kaupungin sisäistä aluepolitiikkaa, josta ollaan myös eri mieltä. Mutta esimerkiksi eilen lähetetty ja lauantaina uusittava Ekoliikenne-sarjan Portland-osa antaa varsin myöteisen kuvan asuntojen hintasääntelyn tuloksista. Sillä parempaa ja elävämpää kaupunkia syntyy siitä, että arvokkaallakin alueella asuu oikeita perheitä eikä vain Rainerin vihjaamia haamuja käyttämättömissä sijoitusasunnoissa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin kauan kun siis mennään markkinoiden mukaan, asia on kylmästi näin ja keskituloisilla ei ole varaa maksaa hyvästä sijainnista. Asiaan voi puuttua vain sääntelyllä, kuten Helsingissä on tehty HITAS-järjestelmällä ja kaupungin vuokratuotannolla. Se on kaupungin sisäistä aluepolitiikkaa, josta ollaan myös eri mieltä.


Minun mielestäni pitäisi velvoittaa myös muita pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkeja  rakentamaan ja markkinoimaan asuntoja HITAS:in tapaan koska asuntopulasta ja liian korkeista asuntojen hinnoista kärsivät kaikki kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella ja vähän ulkopuolellakin. 




> Mutta esimerkiksi eilen lähetetty ja lauantaina uusittava Ekoliikenne-sarjan Portland-osa antaa varsin myöteisen kuvan asuntojen hintasääntelyn tuloksista. Sillä parempaa ja elävämpää kaupunkia syntyy siitä, että arvokkaallakin alueella asuu oikeita perheitä eikä vain Rainerin vihjaamia haamuja käyttämättömissä sijoitusasunnoissa.


Miltä kanavalta se tulee? Jos YLE:n niin näkyy varmaan netistäkin? 

Tähän haluan lisätä vielä että Helsingissä onnistuneita "sekä-että" asuinalueita ovat mielestäni Ruoholahti ja Pikku-Huopalahti. Mutta niiden rakentamien oli mahdollista aikoinaan vain siksi että ne rakennettiin 1990-luvun laman aikaan tai heti sen jälkeen kun asuntojen hinnatt olivat vielä alhaalla. Nykyisillä markkinahinoilla sellaisten rakentamisesta ei tule mitään ellei jollain tavalla säännellä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Antero on täsmälleen oikeassa kaikesta, paitsi tästä:



> Niin kauan kun siis mennään markkinoiden mukaan, asia on kylmästi näin ja keskituloisilla ei ole varaa maksaa hyvästä sijainnista. Asiaan voi puuttua vain sääntelyllä, kuten Helsingissä on tehty HITAS-järjestelmällä ja kaupungin vuokratuotannolla. Se on kaupungin sisäistä aluepolitiikkaa, josta ollaan myös eri mieltä. Mutta esimerkiksi eilen lähetetty ja lauantaina uusittava Ekoliikenne-sarjan Portland-osa antaa varsin myöteisen kuvan asuntojen hintasääntelyn tuloksista. Sillä parempaa ja elävämpää kaupunkia syntyy siitä, että arvokkaallakin alueella asuu oikeita perheitä eikä vain Rainerin vihjaamia haamuja käyttämättömissä sijoitusasunnoissa.


Siinä dokkarissakin kerrotaan että Portlandissa aloitetaan nyt hintasäännöstelyä, koska kävelyn ehdoilla toteutettu keskikaupunki on niin suosittu että hinnat ovat karanneet pienempituloisten käsistä. Helsingissä on taas tapana sitkeästi itkeä jotain siitä että kun ei ole kahta autopaikkaa per asunto niin ei sinne kukaan muu kuin köyhät halua muuttaa, vaikka tosiasiat kertovat täsmälleen päinvastaista. Kyselyt ja muut vastaavat on löperöä minusta olisi kivaa, olennaista on mitä ihmiset tekee ei mitä he sanovat haluavansa tehdä. Sen näkee siitä mihin he käyttää rahaa ja sen taas näkee hinnoista. Erityisen humoristinen on usein toistuva argumentti että hyvätuloiset karkaa pois Helsingistä koska asunnot maksaa niin paljon.

Dokkari löytyy Areenasta, http://areena.yle.fi/video/1215508
Jos urbanisteille tehdään pornoa niin se on tällaista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Dokkari löytyy Areenasta, http://areena.yle.fi/video/1215508


No tulipa katsottua toisella silmällä ja toisella korvalla. Muutenhan Portlandin amerikkalaisittain erikoiset ratkaisut ovat aika tuttuja täältä Euroopasta ja miksei Helsingistä. Joissakin asioissa tullaan perässä ja joissakin mennään edellä. 

Helsingin ja Portlandin suurimat erot ovat kuitenkin että Portland ja Orego on vain yksi pieni nurkka valtavasta USA:sta kun taas Helsinki on valtakunnan pääkaupunki ja Euroopan ugrikieliä puhuvan väestön suurin keskus ja kaiken lisäksi Suomi on monilla mittareila sekä Euroopan että koko maailman "paras maa" eli tänne on tunkua. 

Eli Portlandi voi määritellä kasvulleen rajat koska ratkaisuihin tyytymättömät voivat lähteä minne tahansa valtavaa USA:ta ilman ongelmia ja vastaavasti niitä ratkaisuja kaipaava voi tulla sinne jos on sopiva ammatti ja varallisuutta. Helsingissä liikaväestö taas paisuu Espooseen, Vantaalle, Nurmijärvelle, Tuusulaan, Tallinnaan jne.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eli Portlandi voi määritellä kasvulleen rajat koska ratkaisuihin tyytymättömät voivat lähteä minne tahansa valtavaa USA:ta ilman ongelmia ja vastaavasti niitä ratkaisuja kaipaava voi tulla sinne jos on sopiva ammatti ja varallisuutta. Helsingissä liikaväestö taas paisuu Espooseen, Vantaalle, Nurmijärvelle, Tuusulaan, Tallinnaan jne.


Se oli mielenkiintoinen dokumentti. Mutta en ole samaa mieltä väitteestä, että kasvun rajoittaminen maantieteellisesti ei haluttaessa onnistuisi Helsingissä. Kyllähän monet oikeat suurkaupungitkin ovat soveltaneet vastaavaa rajoituspolitiikkaa, ajatellaanpa vaikka Lontoon Green Beltiä. Ja Pariisikin on huomattavan tiheästi asutettu verrattuna Helsinkiin. Täytyy ymmärtää ettei tuollainen politiikka tietenkään voi olla absoluuttista. Aina löytyy joku joka autoilee töihin vaikka kuinka leveän vihervyöhykkeen takaa. Pointti on se mihin tähdätään. Jos tähdätään tiiviiseen asumiseen, saadaan ainakin tiiviimpää asumista kuin jos ei tähdättäisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se oli mielenkiintoinen dokumentti. Mutta en ole samaa mieltä väitteestä, että kasvun rajoittaminen maantieteellisesti ei haluttaessa onnistuisi Helsingissä. Kyllähän monet oikeat suurkaupungitkin ovat soveltaneet vastaavaa rajoituspolitiikkaa, ajatellaanpa vaikka Lontoon Green Beltiä. Ja Pariisikin on huomattavan tiheästi asutettu verrattuna Helsinkiin. Täytyy ymmärtää ettei tuollainen politiikka tietenkään voi olla absoluuttista. Aina löytyy joku joka autoilee töihin vaikka kuinka leveän vihervyöhykkeen takaa. Pointti on se mihin tähdätään. Jos tähdätään tiiviiseen asumiseen, saadaan ainakin tiiviimpää asumista kuin jos ei tähdättäisi.


Suomalaiskaupungeissa on valtavasti  vihervyöhykkeitä koska niihin kajoaminen on poliittisesti mahdotonta. Vihervyöhykkeiksi meillä lasketaan myös taivas ja siksi korkealle rakentaminen on myös mahdottomuus. Suomalaisessa kaupunkipolitiikassa myös monipuoluesysteemi aiheuttaa kapuloita rattaisiin päätöksentekoon. Sen ymmärrän vielä että valtakunnanpolitiikassa ja eduskunnassa pitää historiallisista syistä johtuen olla monta puoluetta mutta useimpiin kaupunkeihin riittäisi 2 tai 3.  

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

Aiheen vierestä, mutta:




> Helsinki on valtakunnan pääkaupunki ja Euroopan ugrikieliä puhuvan väestön suurin keskus


Öööö... Budapestissa asustaa ihmisiä ainakin tuplamäärä.




> ja kaiken lisäksi Suomi on monilla mittareila sekä Euroopan että koko maailman "paras maa" eli tänne on tunkua.


Juurikin Yhdysvaltoihin verrattuna tunku on kyllä perin maltillista. Tosin Yhdysvalloilla saattaa hyvin mennä piankin oleellisesti Suomea heikommin taloudellisessa mielessä, mutta amerikkalaisen kulttuuriviennin vaikutus on sitä luokkaa, että Meksikon tai Intian kylissä tuskin silti aletaan laajassa mitassa haaveilla Suomeen muuttamisesta.

----------


## Albert

> Helsinki on valtakunnan pääkaupunki ja Euroopan ugrikieliä puhuvan väestön suurin keskus t. Rainer


*Suomen kieli* eli *suomi* kuuluu uralilaiseen kielikuntaan ja sen suomalais-ugrilaisen haaran itämerensuomalaisiin kieliin.
*Unkari* on uralilainen kieli. Yhdessä obinugrilaisten mansin ja hantin kanssa se muodostaa kielikuntansa ugrilaisen kieliryhmän.
Että ugrilaiset kielet ja meidän kielemme?

Tämäkin liittyy upeasti Laajasaloon!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siinä dokkarissakin kerrotaan että Portlandissa aloitetaan nyt hintasäännöstelyä, koska kävelyn ehdoilla toteutettu keskikaupunki on niin suosittu että hinnat ovat karanneet pienempituloisten käsistä.


OK, kiitos oikaisusta, jos asia oli näin että vasta aikovat säännöstellä. Tulee kyllä mieleen, että eikö voisi säännöstellä hintoja tarjonnan lisäämisellä. Miksi ei tehdä lisää uusia alueita, joilla voi elää ilman autoja? Tämähän on idea Kruunuvuorenrannassakin  nyt pitkän väännön jälkeen, kun saimme kaavoituksen käännetyksi joukkoliikennekaupungiksi autolähiön sijaan.

Portlandissa ei tietenkään ole tarjolla uusia entisiä ratapihoja. Mutta ehkä sielläkin on muunlaista maata. Meillä näyttää maata olevan, mutta parkkinormista ei tingitä ja ensisijalla on aina autoliikenneyhteydet. Paitsi säästölistoilla, jonne löydetään välittömästi autotonta elämää tukevat hankkeet. Jäin ihmettelemään Portlandin kohdalla, miten siellä onnistuttiin siinä, ettei uudelle alueelle tehty pysäköintiä.

Antero

----------


## Nrg

> No ainahan sentään yksi löytyy:
> *Melbourne Tram Ferry*


Haiskahtaa siltä, että ratkaisu on todella löytynyt! Helsingin kannattaisi nyt tehdä uudet "mannheimit" ja olla yhteydessä Melbourneen, jos sieltä vaikka löytyisi muutama ylimääräinen nurkissa pyörivä yksilö tänne myytäväksi. Näin säästettäisiin aluksi hieman investointikuluissa ja voitaisiin suunnitella omaa Helsinkiin sopivaa mallia. Näyttivätpä melbournelaiset ("Mennet"?) olevan valmiiksi oikeissa väreissäkin.

Ratkaisuhan olisi tietysti täydellinen. Välipala-asennusten yhteydessä asennettavat vahvistetut keulat takaavat liikennöinnin myös tiukassa talvessa. Sillalla ei kun joka säällä ajetakaan ("jos tuulee kovaa nii ei siel sillal voi ajaa ratikoit")! Kulosaarelaisten jäädessä onnelliseksi Laajasalolaiset saisivat oman pikayhteytensä, turhaa siltainvestointia ei tulisi, metro voitaisiin myöhemmin rakentaa ja "mennet" siirtää Suomenlinnan-reitille. Lisäksi kaupunginvaltuuston propellihattupuolue riemuitsisi vesisporan tuomasta harvinaisesta imagoedusta: turistitkin tykkäävät.

Onko Sukellusveneiden ystävät ry:n jäsenhakemuspapereita vielä jäljellä?

----------


## teme

> Onko Sukellusveneiden ystävät ry:n jäsenhakemuspapereita vielä jäljellä?


Ei tarvitse hakea, me haetaan sut torpeedovastaava Nrg!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> *Suomen kieli* eli *suomi* kuuluu uralilaiseen kielikuntaan ja sen suomalais-ugrilaisen haaran itämerensuomalaisiin kieliin.
> *Unkari* on uralilainen kieli. Yhdessä obinugrilaisten mansin ja hantin kanssa se muodostaa kielikuntansa ugrilaisen kieliryhmän.
> Että ugrilaiset kielet ja meidän kielemme?


Kiitos oikaisusta. Mulla menee sekaisin ugrilaiset ja uralilaiset ja itämerensuomalaiset kielet helposti, mutta varmaa on että Helsinki on itämerensuomalaisa kieliä puhuvan väestön suurin keskus.

t. Rainer

----------


## skuruman

Kuulin töissä huhun että Laajasalon ratikkasillan rakentaminen on lykätty hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Sen takia tänään alkaneen kuljettajakurssin jälkeen ei tule uutta kurssia ennen ensi kevättä, kun yleensä uusi kurssi alkaa heti edellisen jälkeen. Ei näemmä tarvita lisää kuljettajia kun ei tule laajasalon ratikkaakaan.

----------


## Jusa

Kulosaaren siltahan on pahasti vaurioitunut keväisessä tulipalossa ja sitä jouduttaneen raskaasti korjaamaan. Nyt jo kuulemma on kovat ruuhkat sillalla, mitä sitten jos jopa toinen puoli jouduttaisiin sulkemaan.

Voipi olla, että mielipiteet Laajasalon sillan suhteen muuttuvat pikaisiksi.

----------


## teme

Ei siitä ole kyllä vielä mitään päätetty, odotellaan nyt YVAa ja syksyn budjettia ihan rauhassa.

----------


## hamalhel

Onko tutkittu vaihtoehtoja, joissa raideliikenne ohjattaisiin Helsingin keskustasta suoraan saaria pitkin Laajasaloon? Olen jossain nähnyt suunnitelmia Kalasataman raitiotiejärjestelyistä. Kalasatamasta raitiovaunu voisi mennä Mustikkamaalle, ja sieltä edelleen Marsalkantietä Kulosaarentielle ja Kulosaaren lakkautetun raitiotien päätepysäkille. Sieltä edelleen Lars Sonckin tietä Bomansonintielle, jonka päästä ei ole mahdotonta rakentaa raitiotiesiltaa/kevyen liikenteen siltaa Laajasaloon.

Kulosaarentieltä voi rakentaa raitiotien myös Herttoniemenrantaan, pitkin Risto Rytin tietä ja edelleen A-lehtien pääkonttorin editse Kipparlahteen. Sieltä nykyisen linjan 81 reittiä metrolle.

Jos halutaan raskaampaa liikenneratkaisua, tulee mietittäväksi metro. Yleiskaavassa Kulosaaren kohdalla on suunniteltu sekä Itäväylän että metroradan viemistä kallion sisään. Metrorata voisi haarautua Kulosaaressa ja mennä sieltä Laajasaloon. Vastaavasti metro voisi haarautua Kalasatamassa Pasilaan menevään haaraan. Kulosaaren sillalle tarvittaisiin näin ainakin yksi metrokaista, eli nykyisen sillan laajennus tai uusi silta.

----------


## ultrix

> Helsingin ja Portlandin suurimat erot ovat kuitenkin että Portland ja Orego on vain yksi pieni nurkka valtavasta USA:sta kun taas Helsinki on valtakunnan pääkaupunki


Helsinki ja Suomi on yksi pieni nurkka valtavasta EU:sta.

----------


## teme

Hamalhel, se metro sinne vaan yksinkertaisesti maksaa aivan liikaa suhteessa asukasmäärin. Haarautumisessa on vielä semmoinen haitta että vuoroväli pitenee sitten sekä haaralla että siitä itään.

En tiedä on Kulosaaren kautta vietävää ratikkaa edes tutkittu, ainakin minulle on epäselvää mikä siitä olisi hyöty? Reitti on pidempi kilometreinä ja lisäksi hitaampi eli matkustajien aikaa kuluu reilusti enemmän, liikennentöinti maksaa enemmän, enkä oikein usko että tuo vaikuttaisi rakennuskustannuksiinkaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:42 ----------




> Kulosaarentieltä voi rakentaa raitiotien myös Herttoniemenrantaan, pitkin Risto Rytin tietä ja edelleen A-lehtien pääkonttorin editse Kipparlahteen. Sieltä nykyisen linjan 81 reittiä metrolle.


Jos 58 halutaan joskus nostaa kokonaan raiteille niin tuossa voisi olla ideaa. Kulosaaren sillalla on muuten ollut alunperin varaus ratikkakiskoille, sen takia siellä on kolme kaistaa suuntaansa.

----------


## hamalhel

> Hamalhel, se metro sinne vaan yksinkertaisesti maksaa aivan liikaa suhteessa asukasmäärin. Haarautumisessa on vielä semmoinen haitta että vuoroväli pitenee sitten sekä haaralla että siitä itään.


Tämä on totta, mutta lienee lähes ainoa keino toteuttaa metro keskustasta Laajasaloon. 




> En tiedä on Kulosaaren kautta vietävää ratikkaa edes tutkittu, ainakin minulle on epäselvää mikä siitä olisi hyöty? Reitti on pidempi kilometreinä ja lisäksi hitaampi eli matkustajien aikaa kuluu reilusti enemmän, liikennentöinti maksaa enemmän, enkä oikein usko että tuo vaikuttaisi rakennuskustannuksiinkaan.


Metron välityskyky on oletettu äärettömäksi, jota se ei ole. Kun metroa laajennetaan aina uusiin ja uusiin kaupunginosiin idässä, tulee vastaavasti lisätä tarjontaa alueille, jotka ovat kohtuuetäisyydellä keskustasta. Herttoniemenranta on keskeinen ja kaupunkimaisesti rakennettu kaupunginosa, aivan kuin mitä on Pikku-Huopalahti.




> Jos 58 halutaan joskus nostaa kokonaan raiteille niin tuossa voisi olla ideaa. Kulosaaren sillalla on muuten ollut alunperin varaus ratikkakiskoille, sen takia siellä on kolme kaistaa suuntaansa.


Naurissalmen sillan kupeessa on hyvin tilaa rakentaa vielä kaksikaistainen silta A-lehtien puolelle. Kevyt liikenne voidaan siirtää reunaan ja näin syntyy tilaa pariraiteelle. Herttoniemenrannasta kiskot voidaan viedä edelleen Yliskylään ja Kruununvuoreen.

----------


## teme

> Tämä on totta, mutta lienee lähes ainoa keino toteuttaa metro keskustasta Laajasaloon..


Mikä pakko se on sinne vetää?

----------


## hamalhel

> Mikä pakko se on sinne vetää?


Totta. Se on poliittinen päätös. Mutta myös metron jatko itään ja Espooseen ovat poliittisia päätöksiä.

Metron välityskyky oletetaan rajattomaksi. Kun radan varteen etenkin Itäkeskuksen itäpuolella syntyy uusia lähiöitä, metrot täyttyvät. Tällöin on järkevää ulottaa raitiovaunuliikenne niihin kaupunginosiin, joihin se voidaan kohtuudella ulottaa. Herttoniemenranta on rakennettu kaupunkiympäristö, jonne raitiovaunu olisi järkevää vetää. Tässä piirroksessa on kaksi haaraa, Itäkeskuksen ja Kruununvuoren haarat, jotka yhtyvät Herttoniemenrannassa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Metron välityskyky oletetaan rajattomaksi. Kun radan varteen etenkin Itäkeskuksen itäpuolella syntyy uusia lähiöitä, metrot täyttyvät. Tällöin on järkevää ulottaa raitiovaunuliikenne niihin kaupunginosiin, joihin se voidaan kohtuudella ulottaa. Herttoniemenranta on rakennettu kaupunkiympäristö, jonne raitiovaunu olisi järkevää vetää. Tässä piirroksessa on kaksi haaraa, Itäkeskuksen ja Kruununvuoren haarat, jotka yhtyvät Herttoniemenrannassa.


Tämä on aivan totta, tosin ei se metron teoreettinen kapasiteetti ihan heti tule vastaan (lyhentämällä vähän nopeammin kyllä).

Any way, pidän ajatuksesta Herttoniemen rannan ratikasta, ja myös sen jatkamisesta teollisuusalueen läpi itään päin. Samalla sitä teollisuusaluetta ja Roihupeltoa vois alkaa muuttaa huomattavasti kaupunkimaisemmiksi.

Vetäisin tuon ratikan itse vaan ensin sitä suunniteltua siltaa Kruunuvuoreen, ja siitä sitten Herttoniemeen. Matka-aika Herttoniemenrannasta olisi suunnilleen sama kuin Kulosaaren kautta, mutta Laajasalossa paljon lyhyempi. Siksi se vähentäisi tehokkaasti Herttoniemen asemalta metroon nousijoiden määrää.

Ratikka Itä-Helsingistä Itäväylää ja Teollisuuskatua Pasilaan saattaisi myös jollain aikataululla tulla ajankohtaiseksi. Se korvaisi jo aika kuormitetun 58:n ja osaltaan luultavasti vähentäisi myös metron kuormaa, kun ainakin junaan vaihtajat jättäisivät pääsääntöisesti menemättä keskustan kautta (kyllä sitä tehdään, olen tehnyt itsekin, kun 58 on varsinkin ruuhkassa aika mitä sattuu)

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä piirroksessa on kaksi haaraa, Itäkeskuksen ja Kruununvuoren haarat, jotka yhtyvät Herttoniemenrannassa.


Kulosaari on joukkoliikenteen kannalta todella hankala paikka, sillä kun siellä saaren laidalla on metroasema, niin kunnollinen joukkoliikenne saarelle on sitä myöten pannassa. Harvakseltaan siellä kulkee kuitenkin bussi 16. Keskustasta Kulosaareen ulottuva raitiotie toki tarjoaisi huomattavasti nykyistä parempaa palvelua, ja samalla metroasema kannattaisi sulkea, jolloin metromatka nopeutuisi ja kulosaarelaisia palveltaisiin ratikalla ilman pitkiä liityntäkävelyitä. Ratikan pitäisi vaan jotenkin palvella myös Itäväylän pohjoispuolta.

Samoin Herttoniemenranta on malliesimerkki siitä, miten metro pilaa lähiön joukkoliikenteen. Suurimmasta osasta aluetta kävelymatka metrikselle on epämukavan pitkä. Se on kuitenkin liian lyhyt, jotta liityntäbussissakaan olisi mitään kunnollista tolkkua. Eli Herttoniemenranta jää väliinputoajaksi, joka on metron vaikutuspiirissä juuri väärällä tavalla.

Sen vuoksi on positiivista, että olet pyrkinyt ratkaisemaan näiden kahden ongelma-alueen ratikalla, joka oikein toteutettuna pystyisi tarjoamaan kilpailukykyisen matka-ajan metroon nähden. En kuitenkaan pidä perusteltuna tehdä huomattavaa ratainvestointia, joka on suoraan päällekkäinen metron kanssa. Eli kun se metro kerran siellä on, niin sen kanssa on opittava elämään ja kärsimään. Vaihtoehto on tietysti, että puretaan se metro pois ja korvataan monihaaraisella pikaratikalla, jolloin Kulikseen ja Herttoniemenrantaan voi olla omat haaransa. Mutta ideologisista syistä sellainen vaihtoehto ei tule kyseeseen.

Laajasalon osalta tuo ajattelemasi ratikkaratkaisu sen sijaan on kelvoton. Matka-aika tuolla ratikalla Laajasaloon paisuisi niin pitkäksi, ettei ratikka ole kilpailukykyinen nykyisen bussi+metro-liitynnän kanssa. Lisäksi se lisäisi liikennöintikustannuksia oleellisesti, sillä pitkä ratikkalinja vaatii valtavan kalustomäärän, eikä metron liikennöintikustannuksista saada kuitenkaan säästöä, vaikka tämä kiertelyratikka tehtäisiinkin. Eli kun matka-aika ei lyhene eikä palvelu parane, mutta kustannukset kuitenkin nousevat reilusti, niin tuo ei ole toteuttamiskelpoinen.

----------


## hamalhel

> Kulosaari on joukkoliikenteen kannalta todella hankala paikka, sillä kun siellä saaren laidalla on metroasema, niin kunnollinen joukkoliikenne saarelle on sitä myöten pannassa. Harvakseltaan siellä kulkee kuitenkin bussi 16. Keskustasta Kulosaareen ulottuva raitiotie toki tarjoaisi huomattavasti nykyistä parempaa palvelua, ja samalla metroasema kannattaisi sulkea, jolloin metromatka nopeutuisi ja kulosaarelaisia palveltaisiin ratikalla ilman pitkiä liityntäkävelyitä. Ratikan pitäisi vaan jotenkin palvella myös Itäväylän pohjoispuolta.


Tässä en perustellut esitystäni Kulosaaren liikennetarpeilla. Samalla logiikalla voisi ajatella, että Kulosaaressa pysähtyy liian moni yöbussi sen väestömäärään nähden. Kulosaaren hankala asema asuu vain asenteissa, joiden mukaan palveluaste nousisi liian suureksi. Itse saarelaisille kuitenkin läpiajosta on silkkaa haittaa.




> Samoin Herttoniemenranta on malliesimerkki siitä, miten metro pilaa lähiön joukkoliikenteen. Suurimmasta osasta aluetta kävelymatka metrikselle on epämukavan pitkä. Se on kuitenkin liian lyhyt, jotta liityntäbussissakaan olisi mitään kunnollista tolkkua. Eli Herttoniemenranta jää väliinputoajaksi, joka on metron vaikutuspiirissä juuri väärällä tavalla.


On väärin rakentaa kaupunkimaista ympäristöä keskelle ei mitään. Liityntäbussi sallisi väljemmän rakentamisen. Nykyinen liityntäbussi ei aja edes siihen suuntaan, minne liikennetarve suuntautuu. Metroon pakotetaan, sillä vaihtoehtoja sille ei suoda.




> Sen vuoksi on positiivista, että olet pyrkinyt ratkaisemaan näiden kahden ongelma-alueen ratikalla, joka oikein toteutettuna pystyisi tarjoamaan kilpailukykyisen matka-ajan metroon nähden. En kuitenkaan pidä perusteltuna tehdä huomattavaa ratainvestointia, joka on suoraan päällekkäinen metron kanssa. Eli kun se metro kerran siellä on, niin sen kanssa on opittava elämään ja kärsimään. Vaihtoehto on tietysti, että puretaan se metro pois ja korvataan monihaaraisella pikaratikalla, jolloin Kulikseen ja Herttoniemenrantaan voi olla omat haaransa. Mutta ideologisista syistä sellainen vaihtoehto ei tule kyseeseen.


Metron poispurkaminen on poliittisesti mahdotonta, koska se kuljettaa Itäkeskuksen takaisten lähiöiden väkeä. Kukaan ei esitä Hämeentien tukkimista betoniporsailla, koska esim raitiovaunut 6 ja 7 sekä bussit 65A ja 66A kulkevat sitä pitkin kilpaillen metron kanssa. Kulosaari vain sattuu olemaan maata oikeassa paikassa. Ehkä ratikat ja Lauttasaaren bussit pitäisi siirtää Sörnäisten rantatielle ja katkaista raitiolinja 8. Se kun myös kilpailee metron kanssa. Pitää vaan oppia elämään ja kärsimään.




> Laajasalon osalta tuo ajattelemasi ratikkaratkaisu sen sijaan on kelvoton. Matka-aika tuolla ratikalla Laajasaloon paisuisi niin pitkäksi, ettei ratikka ole kilpailukykyinen nykyisen bussi+metro-liitynnän kanssa. Lisäksi se lisäisi liikennöintikustannuksia oleellisesti, sillä pitkä ratikkalinja vaatii valtavan kalustomäärän, eikä metron liikennöintikustannuksista saada kuitenkaan säästöä, vaikka tämä kiertelyratikka tehtäisiinkin. Eli kun matka-aika ei lyhene eikä palvelu parane, mutta kustannukset kuitenkin nousevat reilusti, niin tuo ei ole toteuttamiskelpoinen.


Se on kelvoton, mutta jos ratikan laittaa kulkemaan Bomansonintietä, se oikaisee paljon. Olen piirtänyt summittaisen reitin kuvaan oranssilla.

----------


## j-lu

->Mielestäni Kruunuvuorenrannan raitiotien keskeinen idea on siinä, että sillan myötä on mahdollisuus yhdistää kantakaupunkimaisen tiivistä rakentamista valmiiseen kantakaupunkiin. Jos lähdetään kiertämään Kulosaaren kujia Yliskylän kautta, idea vesittyy täysin. Kuten on nähty, raitiovaunuille ei Helsingissä saada aikaan valmiilla kaduilla sellaisia liikennöintiedellytyksiä, etteikö matka-aika kasvaisi reippaasti siltavaihtoehtoon nähden.

----------


## teme

Herttoniemenrannan ja Kulosaaren näkisin niin että vaihtoehto voisi olla poikittaisratikka. Eli niin että Meilahdesta/Pasilasta Teollisuuskatua ja edelleen Kulosaaren siltaa Kulosaaren, siellä pieni lenkki eteläosassa ja sitten Herttoniemenranna ja Herttoniemen teollisuusalueen läpi Raidejokerille. Korvaisi bussit 11, 16, 53, 58, 59 ja 79.

----------


## hamalhel

> ->Mielestäni Kruunuvuorenrannan raitiotien keskeinen idea on siinä, että sillan myötä on mahdollisuus yhdistää kantakaupunkimaisen tiivistä rakentamista valmiiseen kantakaupunkiin. Jos lähdetään kiertämään Kulosaaren kujia Yliskylän kautta, idea vesittyy täysin. Kuten on nähty, raitiovaunuille ei Helsingissä saada aikaan valmiilla kaduilla sellaisia liikennöintiedellytyksiä, etteikö matka-aika kasvaisi reippaasti siltavaihtoehtoon nähden.


Ei Kulosaaren sisällä ole mitään ruuhkia eikä niitä tule, sillä Bomansonintien vaihtoehdossa sillalle pääsisivät vain raitiovaunut sekä omalla kaistallaan kevyt liikenne. Yliskylän kautta kiertäminen oli vain vaihtoehtoinen reitti. Se on hyvä yhteys Itäkeskukseen mutta ei keskustaan.

Bomansonintien päästä tarvitsisi rakentaa vain 400 metrin silta, joka on helpompi ja suojaisampi vaihtoehto kuin koko Kruununvuorenselän ylittävä silta. Raitiovaunuista pääsee saarivaihtoehdossa helposti pois mm. tulipalotilanteessa ja olosuhteet ovat muutenkin helpommat.

Kulosaarivaihtoehdon idea on tehdä joukkoliikennekäytävä eikä mitään yleistä katua.

----------


## sane

> Sen vuoksi on positiivista, että olet pyrkinyt ratkaisemaan näiden kahden ongelma-alueen ratikalla, joka oikein toteutettuna pystyisi tarjoamaan kilpailukykyisen matka-ajan metroon nähden. En kuitenkaan pidä perusteltuna tehdä huomattavaa ratainvestointia, joka on suoraan päällekkäinen metron kanssa. Eli kun se metro kerran siellä on, niin sen kanssa on opittava elämään ja kärsimään. Vaihtoehto on tietysti, että puretaan se metro pois ja korvataan monihaaraisella pikaratikalla, jolloin Kulikseen ja Herttoniemenrantaan voi olla omat haaransa. Mutta ideologisista syistä sellainen vaihtoehto ei tule kyseeseen.


Toinen vaihtoehto: Lakkautetaan metron asemat ainakin välillä Kalasatama Itäkeskus, nostetaan metron suurin nopeus vähintään 120km/h, mielellään 160, sekä jatketaan rataa harvoin asemin Porvooseen asti. Ratikka voisi palvella sinne Itäkeskukseen asti. Tosin länsimetro ja automatisoiti estänee tällaisen kehitysvision, ellei sitä rakennettaisi samantien samanlaisella filosofialla nopeaksi?

----------


## Knightrider

Vaikka täällä ei ole yhtään ehdotusta metron laajentamiseksi niin minusta se voisi olla samalla Etelä-Kulosaaren, Herttoniemenrannan, Tammisalon, Roihuvuoren ja 
Länsi/Lounas-Marjaniemen yhteytenä. Vuosaaren metro poikkeaisi liitteessä näkyvän kaarteen tunnelissa jättäen Kulosaaren, Herttoniemen ja Siilitien pysähtymättä. 
Ainoastaan Herttoniemi olisi ongelma mutta Herttoniemenrannan pysäkiltä voisi vaihtaa Laajasalon bussiin/ratikkaan. 
Tämä metro palvelisi ratikkavaihtoehtoon verrattuna lähes yhtä hyvillä kävelymatkoilla ja matka-aika keskustaan olisi lyhyt.

Liitteessä musta osuus on asema sekä sininen neliö on sisäänkäynti maan alle. Syy metrovaihtoehtoon on että seutu koostuu pienistä alueista kuten Etelä-Kulosaari jotka eivät tarvitse kuin yhden aseman.

----------


## hmikko

> Vuosaaren metro poikkeaisi liitteessä näkyvän kaarteen tunnelissa jättäen Kulosaaren, Herttoniemen ja Siilitien pysähtymättä.


 :Eek:  No täytyy kyllä tunnustaa että varsinaisesti mitään tuon kaltaista ei olisi omaan päähän juolahtanut.

----------


## sehta

> Vaikka täällä ei ole yhtään ehdotusta metron laajentamiseksi niin minusta se voisi olla samalla Etelä-Kulosaaren, Herttoniemenrannan, Tammisalon, Roihuvuoren ja 
> Länsi/Lounas-Marjaniemen yhteytenä. Vuosaaren metro poikkeaisi liitteessä näkyvän kaarteen tunnelissa jättäen Kulosaaren, Herttoniemen ja Siilitien pysähtymättä.


Aika erikoinen ajatus. Spontaanisti ajattellen vain Herttoniemenrannassa ja Roihuvuoressa asuu tarpeeksi väkeä metroa varten. Kartan Tammisalon ja Roihuvuoren asemat pitäisi yhdistää niin, että asema olisi keskellä kaupunginosaa. Muut asemat voisikin jättää pois.

Jos tosissaan ollaan, olisi aikanaan metro voitu vetää tunnelissa Herttoniemesta Roihuvuoreen ja sieltä Itäkeskukseen. Siilitien asema olisi pudonnut pois, mutta vaihtoehtoinen linja olisi palvellut paremmin. Tämä idea on nyt vaan vähän myöhässä.

----------


## teme

> Vaikka täällä ei ole yhtään ehdotusta metron laajentamiseksi niin minusta se voisi olla samalla Etelä-Kulosaaren, Herttoniemenrannan, Tammisalon, Roihuvuoren ja 
> Länsi/Lounas-Marjaniemen yhteytenä. Vuosaaren metro poikkeaisi liitteessä näkyvän kaarteen tunnelissa jättäen Kulosaaren, Herttoniemen ja Siilitien pysähtymättä. 
> Ainoastaan Herttoniemi olisi ongelma mutta Herttoniemenrannan pysäkiltä voisi vaihtaa Laajasalon bussiin/ratikkaan. 
> Tämä metro palvelisi ratikkavaihtoehtoon verrattuna lähes yhtä hyvillä kävelymatkoilla ja matka-aika keskustaan olisi lyhyt.
> 
> Liitteessä musta osuus on asema sekä sininen neliö on sisäänkäynti maan alle. Syy metrovaihtoehtoon on että seutu koostuu pienistä alueista kuten Etelä-Kulosaari jotka eivät tarvitse kuin yhden aseman.


Sanotaan nyt vaikka niin että tuossa päiväänä eräänä laskelin huvikseni ratikkaa Roihuvuoreen ja haaraa Tammisaloon, enkä ole senkään kannattavuudesta täysin vakuuttunut. Hintalappu on noin kymmenesosa tuosta metrosta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Jos tosissaan ollaan, olisi aikanaan metro voitu vetää tunnelissa Herttoniemesta Roihuvuoreen ja sieltä Itäkeskukseen. Siilitien asema olisi pudonnut pois, mutta vaihtoehtoinen linja olisi palvellut paremmin. Tämä idea on nyt vaan vähän myöhässä.


Periaatteessa tuollainen olisi yhtä mahdollista kuin silloinkin - silloin vain jäisi tosiaan nuo Etelä-Kulosaari ja Herttoniemenranta käymättä, 
mutta taasen säästettäisiin rahaa, käytettäisiin enemmän nykyistä rataa hyödyksi sekä pysähdyttäisiin Hertan kohdalla (vaikka vaihto 
Herttoniemenrannasta Laajasalon linjoihin olisi jopa nopeampi kuin Hertan kohdalta) Minun vaihtoehtoni ei sinänsä olisi huonompi koska: 
Kaikki Herttoniemestä lähtevät linjat jatkavat joko Laajasalon suuntaan (84-89), Kalasataman ohi (59), poistettaisiin (16, 80, 82, 83) tai menisi jo Herttoniemenrantaan (81) joten vaihto Vuosaaren metrosta ei olisi ongelma. Lisäksi Hertalle pääsisi Mellunmäen metrolla. 
Sinun vaihtoehdossasi linjat 16 (Etelä-Kulosaari), 80 (Pohjoinen Roihuvuori, yhdistetyltä asemalta olisi muuten lähitaloille jopa 900m loivaa ylämäkeä) luultavasti jätettäisiin. 
Toki linja 80 voitaisiin Jouko-brändätäkin.

----------


## sehta

> Sanotaan nyt vaikka niin että tuossa päiväänä eräänä laskelin huvikseni ratikkaa Roihuvuoreen ja haaraa Tammisaloon, enkä ole senkään kannattavuudesta täysin vakuuttunut. Hintalappu on noin kymmenesosa tuosta metrosta.


Mistä mihin sitä ratikkaa mietit? Herttoniemi-Roihuvuori-Itäkeskus haarautuen Tammisaloon? Vai juuri Kulosaari-Herttoniemenranta-Roihuvuori-Itäkeskus? Vai jopa Kruununvuorenranta-Yliskylä-Tammisalo-Roihuvuori-Itäkeskus?

En minäkään usko, että tuota saa kannattavaksi.

----------


## Knightrider

> En minäkään usko, että tuota saa kannattavaksi.


En itsekään ole varma kummalle puolelle nollaa jäädään vaikka bussilinjoja saadaankin pois, uskoisin että plussalle pitkällä aikavälillä. 
Lisäksi tämä parantaa monen alueen joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä sekä lisää asuntojen arvoja ja nopeuttaa matkaa keskustaan uusilta asemilta 10-20 minuutilla, esim. Roihuvuori:
Matka-aika päiväsaikaan: 

R-Torille nykyään
Keskimääräinen bussin odotus 10 min+Herttoniemeen 8 min+Metrolle+sen odotus ~3 min+Matka-aika R-torille metrolla 12 min = 33 min
Yhdeksän jälkeen matka-aika R-torille lisääntyy n. 3 minuutilla, koska 82B kiertää Tammisalon.

R-Torille sitten
Metrolle+Vuosaaren metron keskim. odotus 6 min+Metromatka R-torille 13 min = 19 min

Vuosaareen nyt
Keskimääräinen bussin odotus 10 min+Itäkeskukseen 8 min+Metrolle 1 min+Vuosaaren metron keskim. odotus 5 min+Metromatka 6 min = 30 min

Vuosaareen sitten
Metrolle+Vuosaaren metron keskim. odotus 6 min+Metromatka Vuosaareen 8 min = 14 min

----------


## teme

> Mistä mihin sitä ratikkaa mietit? Herttoniemi-Roihuvuori-Itäkeskus haarautuen Tammisaloon? Vai juuri Kulosaari-Herttoniemenranta-Roihuvuori-Itäkeskus? Vai jopa Kruununvuorenranta-Yliskylä-Tammisalo-Roihuvuori-Itäkeskus?
> 
> En minäkään usko, että tuota saa kannattavaksi.


Sanotaan nyt näin että edellyttäisi vähän uskoa.

Roihuvuoren busseilla 80 ja 82 on yhteensä noin 8 000 matkustajaa. Se on vähän ottaen huomioon että pelkästään Roihuvuoressa on 7000 asukasta ja nuo palvelevat muitakin alueita. Epäilen että osa kävele (mäen yli) Siilitielle, ja kuulin sellaisen matkustaja-anekdootin että näin siksi koska "keskimäärin pari penkkiä bussissa on istumakelvottomassa kunnossa". Asiaa valaisee se että 82 kulkee seudun kahden Alkon välillä.  :Smile:  Eli tässä on nyt ehkä kysymys vähän muustakin kuin joukkoliikenteestä. Tässä suhteessa Roihuvuoren ratikka joka ei kulje Herttoniemen eikä Itäkeskuksen kautta olisikin parannus. :Smile: 

Vakavammin, Roihuvuoresta kestää n. 30 minuuttia keskustaan metrovaihdolla. Ja tuo on siis vaihdollinen yhteys. Ratikkalinjauksella laskelin ajoajaksi vähän vähemmän, muistaakseni 26 minuuttia, eli parannus lähinnä vaihdottomuuden vuoksi mutta ei dramaattinen. Linjaus pitäisi tehdä erillään Yliskylän radasta, siitä tulisi liian iso mutka, eli ratikan pitäisi kääntyä suoraan Laajasalontietä pohjoiseen. Tämä on ongelma mm. siksi että se olisi neljäs-viides linja sillalle. Hintaa radalle tulisi n . 20  miljoonaa euroa ja tuo bussiliikenne on sen verran harvaa kun ei se ilmeisesti houkuta ettei se kyllä liikeinnöintikustannuksia vähennä, arvaan lisäliikennöintikustannuksiksi noin 2 miljoonaa vuodessa.

Mutta toisaalta, Roihuvuoressa ja muutenkin tuon radan varrella on noiden 80/82 käyttäjämäärien valossa mitä todennäköisimmin piilevää kysyntää, eli matkustajamäärät voisivat kasvaa noihin verrattuna paljon. Ja palveleehan se joten kuten Herttoniemenrannan eteläosaa. Samoin reitin varrella on täydennysrakentamismahdollisuuksia. Ja tuossa olisi jatkomahdollisuus Raide-Jokerille. Eikä tuo nyt niin kauheasti maksa.

Rustasin lähinnä mittaillakseni tällaisen kartan: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...38581&t=h&z=15

----------


## vristo

Menin juuri tänä aamuna bussi (h82)+metroyhteydellä Helsingin keskustaan, Rautatientorille, ja minusta tämä joukkoliikenneyhteys on mitä mainioin. Bussilinjat h80 ja h82 kulkevat niin tiheästi, ettei aikataulua tarvitse katsoa. Monesti kävelen myös juurikin Roihuvuoren "yli" Sahaajankadulle (h58) tai Siilitien metroasemalle. Ihan mukava yhteys sekin.  Myös yhteys Itäkeskukseen bussilinjalla h82 on nopea ja monet palvelut saakin sieltä, tarvitsematta käydä Helsingin keskustassa. Näin siis, kun olen yksin liikkeellä.

Mutta kun koko perheemme lähtee liikkeelle, niin otetaan 7-hengen tila-automme taloyhtiömme omalta parkkipaikalta, enkä usko, että mikään pikaratikka tms. suora linja Helsingin keskustaan muuttaisi sitä asiaa. Näin se vain on!

Totta muuten on, että sekä tämä Roihuvuori, että Hertsikan metroasema on melkolailla täynnään mitä erilaisimpia "sosiaalitapauksia". Kun muutimme tänne perheemme kanssa, johon siis kuuluu kiinalainen vaimoni sekä kolme Suomen kansalaista, mutta lähes koko elämänsä Kiinassa eläneet lapsemme, oli aika hävettävää esitellä roihuvuorelaista "kyläelämää". Tähän kuuluu se esimerkiksi, että kun paikallisten kapakoiden ovet aukeavat aamuisin klo 9, on siellä jo se vakioporukka ovella jonossa. Sitten illansuussa heitä näkyy kadut ja pusikot täynnä, kuka missäkin kunnossa. Ja onpa sitä jo ambulanssiakin soiteltu pahimmille tapauksille, jotka eivät ole tienneen tämän maailman menosta enää mitään. Ikävä ja valitettava suomalainen nykyilmiö  :Sad: .

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta kun koko perheemme lähtee liikkeelle, niin otetaan 7-hengen tila-automme taloyhtiömme omalta parkkipaikalta, enkä usko, että mikään pikaratikka tms. suora linja Helsingin keskustaan muuttaisi sitä asiaa. Näin se vain on!


Jos palataan otsikon aiheeseen, niin kumpaa pitäisit parempana, jos asuisitte Kruunuvuorenrannassa? Eli lyhyen kävelymatkan (200-300 m) päästä lähtevää ratikkaa, joka vie vartissa perille, vai tila-autoa, jolla matka keskustan parkkiluolakävelyineen vie puolisen tuntia?

Mä nimittäin uskon, että paatuneinkin autoilija (puhumattakaan joukkoliikennemyönteisestä autoilijasta, jollaisia kai kumpikin olemme) saattaisi juuri Kruunuvuoressa käyttää ratikkaa, vaikka muualla hyppäisikin auton rattiin.




> Totta muuten on, että sekä tämä Roihuvuori, että Hertsikan metroasema on melkolailla täynnään mitä erilaisimpia "sosiaalitapauksia". Kun muutimme tänne perheemme kanssa, johon siis kuuluu kiinalainen vaimoni sekä kolme Suomen kansalaista, mutta lähes koko elämänsä Kiinassa eläneet lapsemme, oli aika hävettävää esitellä roihuvuorelaista "kyläelämää". Tähän kuuluu se esimerkiksi, että kun paikallisten kapakoiden ovet aukeavat aamuisin klo 9, on siellä jo se vakioporukka ovella jonossa. Sitten illansuussa heitä näkyy kadut ja pusikot täynnä, kuka missäkin kunnossa. Ja onpa sitä jo ambulanssiakin soiteltu pahimmille tapauksille, jotka eivät ole tienneen tämän maailman menosta enää mitään. Ikävä ja valitettava suomalainen nykyilmiö .


Roihuvuori, pommit tippuu. Kuuntelepa Avaimen biisi Roihuvuori vuodelta 2001. Siinä on aika lailla samansuuntaista kuvausta.

----------


## vristo

> Jos palataan otsikon aiheeseen, niin kumpaa pitäisit parempana, jos asuisitte Kruunuvuorenrannassa? Eli lyhyen kävelymatkan (200-300 m) päästä lähtevää ratikkaa, joka vie vartissa perille, vai tila-autoa, jolla matka keskustan parkkiluolakävelyineen vie puolisen tuntia?
> 
> Mä nimittäin uskon, että paatuneinkin autoilija (puhumattakaan joukkoliikennemyönteisestä autoilijasta, jollaisia kai kumpikin olemme) saattaisi juuri Kruunuvuoressa käyttää ratikkaa, vaikka muualla hyppäisikin auton rattiin.


Jos Kruunuvuorenranta toteutuu, niin mikä ettei sitä tilavaa ja pitkää metrojunamaista, mutta taipuisaa ja joustavaa pikaratikka valitsisi... :Smile: . Jaa niin, sellaista se on vaikkapa Kölnissä. Tai Sveitsin raitiovaunukaupungeissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos Kruunuvuorenranta toteutuu, niin mikä ettei sitä tilavaa ja pitkää metrojunamaista, mutta taipuisaa ja joustavaa pikaratikka valitsisi....


Juuri näin! Enkä usko että sinä ja minä olemme ainoat, jotka tämän valinnan tekisivät. Siksi on todella sääli, jos käy niin, että Kruunuvuoreen rakennetaan asunnot muttei suoraa joukkoliikenneyhteyttä. 

Yksi itälähiö lisää muiden joukkoon  :Sad:

----------


## sehta

Myönnän, että tämä on hieman ketjun aiheen ohi, mutta en usko, että Roihuvuoren raideyhteys on aiheena niin suuri, että se vaatisi oman ketjunsa.




> Sanotaan nyt näin että edellyttäisi vähän uskoa.
> 
> Roihuvuoren busseilla 80 ja 82 on yhteensä noin 8 000 matkustajaa. Se on vähän ottaen huomioon että pelkästään Roihuvuoressa on 7000 asukasta ja nuo palvelevat muitakin alueita. Epäilen että osa kävele (mäen yli) Siilitielle, ja kuulin sellaisen matkustaja-anekdootin että näin siksi koska "keskimäärin pari penkkiä bussissa on istumakelvottomassa kunnossa". Asiaa valaisee se että 82 kulkee seudun kahden Alkon välillä.  Eli tässä on nyt ehkä kysymys vähän muustakin kuin joukkoliikenteestä. Tässä suhteessa Roihuvuoren ratikka joka ei kulje Herttoniemen eikä Itäkeskuksen kautta olisikin parannus.


82:n ja  80:n alhainen käyttö on mielenkiintoinen tieto. En itse usko, että tuo spussefaktori on kovin suuri tekijä. Siilitielle varmasti kävellään Ylä-Roihuvuoresta se kilometrin matka, mutta silti minulla on se käsitys, että kyseiset bussilinjat toimivat hyvin. Liityntälinjoja voidaan toki parjata, mutta vriston kanssa olen samaa mieltä siitä, että juuri Herttoniemen bussi-metro vaihto on poikkeuksellisen hyvä. Voisiko yksi syy alhaiseen käyttöasteeseen olla ikäjakauma? Roihuvuoressa asuu keskimääräistä enemmän iäkästä väkeä. Ehkä he eivät liiku yhtä paljon?




> Vakavammin, Roihuvuoresta kestää n. 30 minuuttia keskustaan metrovaihdolla. Ja tuo on siis vaihdollinen yhteys. Ratikkalinjauksella laskelin ajoajaksi vähän vähemmän, muistaakseni 26 minuuttia, eli parannus lähinnä vaihdottomuuden vuoksi mutta ei dramaattinen. Linjaus pitäisi tehdä erillään Yliskylän radasta, siitä tulisi liian iso mutka, eli ratikan pitäisi kääntyä suoraan Laajasalontietä pohjoiseen. Tämä on ongelma mm. siksi että se olisi neljäs-viides linja sillalle. Hintaa radalle tulisi n . 20  miljoonaa euroa ja tuo bussiliikenne on sen verran harvaa kun ei se ilmeisesti houkuta ettei se kyllä liikeinnöintikustannuksia vähennä, arvaan lisäliikennöintikustannuksiksi noin 2 miljoonaa vuodessa.
> 
> Mutta toisaalta, Roihuvuoressa ja muutenkin tuon radan varrella on noiden 80/82 käyttäjämäärien valossa mitä todennäköisimmin piilevää kysyntää, eli matkustajamäärät voisivat kasvaa noihin verrattuna paljon. Ja palveleehan se joten kuten Herttoniemenrannan eteläosaa. Samoin reitin varrella on täydennysrakentamismahdollisuuksia. Ja tuossa olisi jatkomahdollisuus Raide-Jokerille. Eikä tuo nyt niin kauheasti maksa.
> 
> Rustasin lähinnä mittaillakseni tällaisen kartan: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...38581&t=h&z=15


Reitti on mielenkiintoinen. Pakko kommentoida. Luulen, että Herttoniemen rannassa ja Roihuvuoressa oltaisiin pääosin tyytyväisiä, mutta ongelma on, että tällä linjauksella ei ole yhteyttä Herttoniemeen tai Itäkeskukseen. Herttoniemen yhteydet voisi hoitaa busseilla esim yhdistämällä linjat 83, 82 ja 80 yhdeksi linjaksi ja Säilyttämällä nykyisen 81B:n. Mutta kyllä minusta linja pitäisi vetää Roihuvuorentietä pitkin aina tulevalle Raidejokerin radalle (tulevan Roihupellon metroaseman kautta) ja jatkaa Itäkeskukseen asti. Uskoisin, että nytkin aika iso osa matkoista suuntautuu itään pain (vaikkapa sinne Alkoon). Siis rataa tulisi noin 800 m lisää. Ei tuo nyt aivain mahdottomalta tunnu.

Roihupellon metroaseman suunnitelmat ovat kai jäissä. Jos vedettäisiin tuonne ja/tai metroasema rakennettaisiin tulisi alueelle paljon täydennysrakentamista.

Se että Kruunuvuorenrannasta pääsisi myös Itäkeskukseen raiteita pitkin olisi varmaan hyvä. En tiedä ollenkaan tehdäänkö Laajasalosta paljon matkoja juuri siihen suuntaan, mutta tuntuu järkevältä, että myös Itäkeskusta, Pasilaa ja Leppävaaraa suunnitellaan enemmän joukkoliikennelähtöisesti.

----------


## teme

> 82:n ja  80:n alhainen käyttö on mielenkiintoinen tieto. En itse usko, että tuo spussefaktori on kovin suuri tekijä. Siilitielle varmasti kävellään Ylä-Roihuvuoresta se kilometrin matka, mutta silti minulla on se käsitys, että kyseiset bussilinjat toimivat hyvin. Liityntälinjoja voidaan toki parjata, mutta vriston kanssa olen samaa mieltä siitä, että juuri Herttoniemen bussi-metro vaihto on poikkeuksellisen hyvä.


Tuo alkoheitto oli nyt vähän kieli poskessa.

80/82 on poikkeuksellisen hyvä liityntälinja. Mutta siltikin liityntälinja. Tuo 10 min vuoroväli ruuhkassakin on Roihuvuoren asukasmäärän huomioonottaen aika pitkä, esim h79 ajaa 6 min vuorovälillä.




> Voisiko yksi syy alhaiseen käyttöasteeseen olla ikäjakauma? Roihuvuoressa asuu keskimääräistä enemmän iäkästä väkeä. Ehkä he eivät liiku yhtä paljon?


Mutta eikös tuo mummuosasto toisaalta käytä poikkeuksellisen paljon bussia? Roihuvuoren tasolta ei löydy dataa netistä, mutta Herttoniemen peruspiirin




> Reitti on mielenkiintoinen. Pakko kommentoida. Luulen, että Herttoniemen rannassa ja Roihuvuoressa oltaisiin pääosin tyytyväisiä, mutta ongelma on, että tällä linjauksella ei ole yhteyttä Herttoniemeen tai Itäkeskukseen. Herttoniemen yhteydet voisi hoitaa busseilla esim yhdistämällä linjat 83, 82 ja 80 yhdeksi linjaksi ja Säilyttämällä nykyisen 81B:n. Mutta kyllä minusta linja pitäisi vetää Roihuvuorentietä pitkin aina tulevalle Raidejokerin radalle (tulevan Roihupellon metroaseman kautta) ja jatkaa Itäkeskukseen asti. Uskoisin, että nytkin aika iso osa matkoista suuntautuu itään pain (vaikkapa sinne Alkoon). Siis rataa tulisi noin 800 m lisää. Ei tuo nyt aivain mahdottomalta tunnu.


Juuri noin bussien suhteen, paitsi etten ollut tullut edes ajatelleeksi että Raide-Jokerille jatkava ratikka voisi kääntyä Itäkeskukseenkin. Miksipä ei.




> Se että Kruunuvuorenrannasta pääsisi myös Itäkeskukseen raiteita pitkin olisi varmaan hyvä. En tiedä ollenkaan tehdäänkö Laajasalosta paljon matkoja juuri siihen suuntaan, mutta tuntuu järkevältä, että myös Itäkeskusta, Pasilaa ja Leppävaaraa suunnitellaan enemmän joukkoliikennelähtöisesti.


Jep. Itseasiassa väittäisin että Itäkeskuksen suunta on jatkossa Laajasalosta olennaisempi kuin Herttoniemi. Herttoniemeen nyt mennee jatkossakin joka tapauksessa joku bussi Santahaminasta Laajasalon läpi.

----------


## Miska

> Tuo alkoheitto oli nyt vähän kieli poskessa.
> 
> 80/82 on poikkeuksellisen hyvä liityntälinja. Mutta siltikin liityntälinja. Tuo 10 min vuoroväli ruuhkassakin on Roihuvuoren asukasmäärän huomioonottaen aika pitkä, esim h79 ajaa 6 min vuorovälillä.


80 ja 82 menevät kumpikin ruuhkassa 12 min välein eli yhteisellä osuudella vuoroväli on keskimäärin 6 min. Roihuvuoren eteläosaa palvelee myös linja 83 niin ikään 12 min vuorovälillä. Käytännössä nämä on nyt synkattu siten, että Herttoniemestä Porolahteen vuoroväli on 4 min eli yhteys on jokaiselta keskustan suunnasta saapuvalta metrolta.

----------


## sehta

> 80 ja 82 menevät kumpikin ruuhkassa 12 min välein eli yhteisellä osuudella vuoroväli on keskimäärin 6 min. Roihuvuoren eteläosaa palvelee myös linja 83 niin ikään 12 min vuorovälillä. Käytännössä nämä on nyt synkattu siten, että Herttoniemestä Porolahteen vuoroväli on 4 min eli yhteys on jokaiselta keskustan suunnasta saapuvalta metrolta.


Minäkin kiinnitin huomiota tuohon vuoroväliin. Jos puhutuaan Roihuvuoresta ja pohditaan erityisesti mahdollisesti alhaista bussin käyttöastetta, niin hyvin harvoja palvelee kaikki kolme linjaa (80, 82 ja 83). Suurimmalle osalle vuoroväli ruuhkatunteina on keskimäärin tuon kuusi minuuttia. Onko se yhä vähän asukasmäärään suhteutettuna (vajaat 8000)?

----------


## teme

> 80 ja 82 menevät kumpikin ruuhkassa 12 min välein eli yhteisellä osuudella vuoroväli on keskimäärin 6 min. Roihuvuoren eteläosaa palvelee myös linja 83 niin ikään 12 min vuorovälillä. Käytännössä nämä on nyt synkattu siten, että Herttoniemestä Porolahteen vuoroväli on 4 min eli yhteys on jokaiselta keskustan suunnasta saapuvalta metrolta.


Mulle on jostain jäänyt päähän että 80 ja 82 kulkee 10 min vuorovälillä, olisiko ollut kesäaikataulu, mutta joka tapauksessa kiitos korjauksesta.

----------


## teme

YVA julkaistu tänään, http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/kruunuv...sten-arviointi

----------


## Elmo Allen

> YVA julkaistu tänään, http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/kruunuv...sten-arviointi


Täsmennetään nyt, että kyseessä on siis YVA-ohjelma eli suunnitelma, jonka perusteella varsinainen arviointi tehdään. Ohjelman mukaan arviointimenettely päättyy 2012.

----------


## Rattivaunu

YVA-selostus on nyt lautakuntien arvioitavana. Ympäristölautakunta on sitä mieltä, että "Laajasaloon suunniteltu ratikka tuo melun tullessaan". Asiasta enemmän Ylen aikaisen uutisissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> YVA-selostus on nyt lautakuntien arvioitavana. Ympäristölautakunta on sitä mieltä, että "Laajasaloon suunniteltu ratikka tuo melun tullessaan". Asiasta enemmän Ylen aikaisen uutisissa.


Ei ollut YVA-selostus, vaan YVA-ohjelma, jonka perusteella YVA tehdään sitten kun/jos ohjelma hyväksytään.

Ehdotin ympäristölautakunnan lausuntoon lisäystä siitä, että päästölaskennassa otetaan huomioon myös infran päästöt, kuten radan, asemien ja tunneleiden lämmityksestä ja sähkönukulutuksesta aiheutuvan energiankulutuksen päästöt. Perustelin tätä sillä, että HKL:n ympäristöraportti osoittaa nämä metron osalta yhtä suuriksi kuin junien ajoenergian kulutuksen. Kokoomuksen ja SDP:n edustajille tämä lisäys ei kelvannut, joten sitä ei tullut ympäristölautakunnan kaupunginhallitukselle antamaan lausuntoon YVA-*ohjelmasta*.

Antero

----------


## teme

Se YLEn uutinen oli vähän erikoinen, Lautakunta nyt kuitenkin toteaa ihan asiallisesti vain että:



> Hankkeella on sekä rakentamisaikaisia että pysyviä meluvaikutuksia raidelinjauksen ympäristössä. Melun leviämislaskelmilla saadaan tietoa
> melutilanteen muutoksista ja mahdollisista meluntorjuntatarpeista asuin- ja virkistysalueilla. Rakentamistyöt ja rakennusaikainen poraus, louhinta ja murskaus voi tuottaa melun lisäksi tärinä- ja runkomeluhaittaa. Mahdollisille haitoille alttiit kohteet sekä haittojen suuruus ja lieventämismahdollisuudet tulee pyrkiä tunnistamaan ja arvioimaan ennakolta. Asumisen lisäksi herkkiä häiriöille voivat olla saaristolinnut ja Korkeasaaren eläimet.
> http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...n_raideli.html


Eli toki tulee tutkia meluhaitat ja miten niitä lievennetään. Esimerkiksi tekemällä hyvää rataa minun mielestäni.

Samainen lautakunta muuten tokaisi Vallilanlaaksosta:



> Lautakunta hyväksyi yksimielisesti seuraavan muutoksen: 1. luvun viimeisen kappaleen loppuun, ennen otsikkoa "Meluhaitat ja ..." lisätään: "Raideyhteysvaihtoehdon Kalasatamaan suuntautuvine jatkoyhteyksineen tulee olla ensisijainen vaihtoehto. Linja-autoliikenteeseen perustuvan  joukkoliikennekatuvaihtoehdon jatkosuunnittelusta on syytä luopua."
> http://www.hel.fi/hki/ymk/fi/P__t_ks...en+pikatiedote

----------


## teme

Helsingissä päästiin budjetista sopuun ja silta nytkähti taas eteenpäin:



> Onneksi nyt saatiin rahaa Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikennesiltaan. Koko siltahan oli alun perin pyyhitty pois. Nyt siihen laitettiin sekä suunnittelurahaa että varaudutaan rakentamisen aloittamiseen. Suunnittelun olisi tärkeää olla laadukasta ja kansainvälistä. Siten saadaan koko kaupunginosasta sellainen, että se tukeutuu joukkoliikenteeseen eikä  yksityisautoiluun.


http://elinam.vuodatus.net/blog/2686...un-budjetista/
Käsittääkseni miljoona sekä 2011 että 2012 suunnittelun, ja kymmenen 2013 alkuvaiheen rakentamiseen. Hyvä juttu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingissä päästiin budjetista sopuun ja silta nytkähti taas eteenpäin [...]
> Käsittääkseni miljoona sekä 2011 että 2012 suunnittelun, ja kymmenen 2013 alkuvaiheen rakentamiseen. Hyvä juttu.


Erittäin hyvä juttu. Tosin lienee niin, että noista rahoista vain vuoden 2011 miljoona on sitovaa ja lopuista tapellaan sitten aina vuosi kerrallaan seuraavan vuoden budjettineuvotteuilssa. Mutta hyvä alku, ja ilmeisesti siltakilpailu pääsee sitten alkamaan!

----------


## teme

Kaupsussa kosolti Kruunuvuoren kaavoitusta, http://www.hel.fi/hki/Ksv/fi/P__t_ks...-02_Kslk_34_El

Haakoninlahti 1 on käytännössä alueen keskustakortteli ja ihan hyvältä näyttää, http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...vainnekuva.pdf

----------


## 339-DF

Jep, Haakoninlahti I näyttää hyvältä. Tosin ihmettelen, että sielläkin tehdään 3,5-metrisiä autokaistoja ja sitten kuvitellaan, että autot matelee 40 km/h. Mutta ratikan osalta asiat on kunnossa.

Suunnitelma-alueen eteläpuolella näyttääkin sitten havainnekuvan mukaan aika hurjalta. Ratikka on autokaistoilla, mikä varmaan toimii kun ollaan vähäliikenteisessä häntäpäässä. Mutta autopaikat on kiinni kiskoissa, ja ainakin havainnekuvan mukaan näyttää todella kapealta. Olisikohan 7 m katua ja 2+2 m parkkipaikkoja, vai peräti alle sen, kun vertaa Saaristolaivastonkatuun?

Toivottavasti tuohon tulee vielä muutos, muuten käy helposti niin, että Kruunuvuoren ratikka onkin vain kesäkäytössä.

Offtopikkina ihmettlen, mikä tausta on näillä väärinkirjoitetuilla Pohjanmaan-, Turunmaan- ja Hämeenmaankaduilla. Joku idea kai niissä on, vai kohtako Helsinkiin tulee myös Vakosipalikatu ja Kinkuhekusenikatu?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Offtopikkina ihmettlen, mikä tausta on näillä väärinkirjoitetuilla Pohjanmaan-, Turunmaan- ja Hämeenmaankaduilla.


Löytyy sieltä myös Uusimaa eli Udema. Selitys löytyi Googlella: http://hyl.edu.hel.fi/sivut/Jarmo/8v...olaivasto.html Ne ovat 1700-luvun kirjoitusasuja kyseisille laivaluokille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:55 ----------




> Suunnitelma-alueen eteläpuolella näyttääkin sitten havainnekuvan mukaan aika hurjalta. Ratikka on autokaistoilla, mikä varmaan toimii kun ollaan vähäliikenteisessä häntäpäässä. Mutta autopaikat on kiinni kiskoissa, ja ainakin havainnekuvan mukaan näyttää todella kapealta.


Puhutko tässä siis Haakoninlahti I:n havainnekuvasta edelleen? Siinähän Haakoninlahdenkadulla on mielestäni raitiovaunulla omat kaistansa, ja pysäköinti tapahtuu puiden väliin. Niiden väliin jää autokaistat. Korotetuille paikoillehan on muutenkin vaikeampi pysäköidä väärin, koska muuten pyörät jäävät kaistalle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ne ovat 1700-luvun kirjoitusasuja kyseisille laivaluokille.


Joo, näkyy olevan joku logiikka tuossa. Onhan siellä Saaristolaivastonkatukin. Mutta sopii toivoa, etteivät tuollaiset muinaiskirjoitusasut yleisty. Veikkaan, että näitäkin saa jo tavata puhelimessa ihan riittävästi ja osa tulee joka tapauksessa lähettämään postinsa Uudenmaankadulle. Menee sitten väärään kaupunginosaan.

Entäs ruotsinnokset? Udemagatan vai? Kyllä sitä nimistötoimikuntaa joutuu joskus ihmettelmään




> Puhutko tässä siis Haakoninlahti I:n havainnekuvasta edelleen?


Itse asiassa en havainnekuvasta vaan Haakoninlahti I:n liikennesuunnitelmasta. Se on toisessa kohtaa esityslistaa.

Vars. Haakoninlahti I on tehty hyvin, mutta liikennesuunnitelmakuvassa näkyy myös vars. alueen ulkopuolisia alueita, mm. Koirasaarentietä pohjoisessa ja sitten Haakoninlahdenkadun eteläosaa, joka jää siis tämän I-alueen ulkopuolelle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Entäs ruotsinnokset? Udemagatan vai?


Udema- on onneksi vain -kuja. Eräänlaisia ruotsinnoksia kai nuo alun perinkin ovat eli suomalaisten sanojen sovituksia ruotsalaiseen oikeinkirjoitusoppiin? Vai ovatko?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:39 ----------




> Vars. Haakoninlahti I on tehty hyvin, mutta liikennesuunnitelmakuvassa näkyy myös vars. alueen ulkopuolisia alueita, mm. Koirasaarentietä pohjoisessa ja sitten Haakoninlahdenkadun eteläosaa, joka jää siis tämän I-alueen ulkopuolelle.


Joo, niinpä näkyy. Onneksi sentään ovat korotettuja paikkoja. Hieman useampi autoilija sentään ymmärtää, ettei pysäköinti toisen puolen pyörät kadulla ole sallittua. Kovan lumipyryn jälkeen tuo ero saattaa tietysti häipyä.

Ja on tuolle tietysti muutosmahdollisuuskin, koska se on suunnittelualueen ulkopuolella. Soininvaaran blogia vain seurailemaan. Odelta tullee tuostakin esityslistasta jälleen postaus. Kommenteilla sinne on hyvä mahdollisuus saada lautakunta ainakin tiedustelemaan asiaa.

----------


## teme

Ohessa kuva. Tämmöisiä ei nyt vaan pidä tehdä, pitäisi päästä kantakaupungissakin noista eroon. Voisi tuon ehkä hoitaa niin että pyöräkaistat olisi ajoradan ja pysäköintipaikkojen välissä, mutta ei sekään ole yhtään hyvä. Eli pois vaan, ei niitä paikkoja nyt niin montaa ole

----------


## 339-DF

> On hinta ja tietysti tärkeimpänä ettei se yksi kulosaarelainen menettäisi vesitasonsa kiitorataa. 
> Kulosaarelaiset ne kai haluavat Laajasaloon lauttaliikenteen.
> Jos nyt asiaa tosiaan ryhtyy pohtimaan, niin voiko hullumpaa ajatusta olla, kuin lauttaliikenne lyhyen matkan joukkoliikennevälineenä. (Niin mutta Suomenlinna onkin todellinen saari ja Unescon kohde.)
> Mutta asiaa lienee tosiaan pohdittu vaiko vieläkin pohditaan. Tyhmää rahan ja ajan haaskausta.


Täsmälleen samaa mieltä lauttayhteydestä. Siitähän tilattiin tiehallinnolta selvitys  miten lie käynyt sen selvityksen kanssa? En ainakaan ole kuullut, että se olisi valmistunut.

Kun 1980-luvulla pohdittiin Suomenlinnan liikenteen hoitamista, niin ratikkatunneli olisi tullut halvemmaksi kuin lauttaliikenne. No, tähän asti valtiokin on osallistunut tuon lauttaliikenteen kustannuksiin ja lautta on kuriositeettina ihan OK Suomenlinnan erityispiirteen vuoksi. Mutta että lautalla hoidettaisiin keskikokoisen kaupunginosan liikkumistarpeet? Sallikaa mun nauraa!

----------


## Renne

Raitioliikenteen suunnittelu välittömästi lopetettava Kruunuvuoressa. Linjan kulkureittien uudelleentarkasteluun ryhdyttävä. Raitioliikenteen muuttaminen pikaraitiotieksi-minimetroksi yhdistyen toiseen metrolinjaan on otettava huomioon kaikessa suunnittelussa.

Sillan paikkaa muutettava. Tunnelivaihtoehto uudelleen tarkasteluun.

Sillan ja radan paikkaa muutettava. Kukaan ei halua raitiomatkallaan tippua -50m Kruunuvuoren luolastoon, josta siirtymäajat pinnalle olisi useita minuutteja. Ratalinja ei saa kulkea luolaston päällä.

Toiselle metrolinjalle olisi Kruunuvuoressa jo olemassaolevaa tunnelia. Kruunuvuoren luolaston ajotunnelia voisi käyttää toinen metrolinja. Itse luolastosta saisi metro- pikaraitio- ja raitiovarikon. 

Kruunuvuoressa kuitenkin pintarata on mahdollista, joten Laajasalon raideyhteyden toteutuminen jo ensi vaiheessa toisen metrolinjan osana (pikaraitiominimetrokombosynteesi) olisi aiheellista jo siksi, että alueen rakentaminen kestää 15-20 vuotta.

Ilmeisesti Kruunuvuoren luolasto on aikaansaanut ruhjeita ja siksi tunneli ei ole mahdollinen. Mutta luolastoa voisi kyllä käyttää sekä raitio- pikaraitio- metro- ja bussivarikkona.

Laajasalon raideyhteys tulisi toteuttaa Katajanokalta, välttämättä ilman Korkeasaarta, joukko- ja kevyenliikenteen siltayhteytenä siten että yhteys toiseen metrolinjaan, minkä tekniikka on kevyempi kuin itä-länsimetro), olisi jo alkuun toimiva. Keskustassa rata on tunnelissa ja sillalta Laajasaloon pinnassa.

----------


## teme

> Sillan ja radan paikkaa muutettava. Kukaan ei halua raitiomatkallaan tippua -50m Kruunuvuoren luolastoon, josta siirtymäajat pinnalle olisi useita minuutteja. Ratalinja ei saa kulkea luolaston päällä.


Tässä vaiheessa ymmärsin tämän olevan huumoria.

Vakavasti ottaen, tunneli on hankala mm. siksi että merenpohja on kalliorakentamiseen soveltumatonta. Siltaa taas ei voi tehdä Katajanokalle siksi että se pilaa Suomenlinnan maisemat, nykyinen linjaus on kompromissi. Minä en ole tuota mieltä maisemavaikutuksesta, mutta tämä kuitenkin on päätöksen syy.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:27 ----------

Niin ja varikko Kruunuvuoren sisään ei ole ollenkaan hassumpi ajatus, tosin se nykyinen luolasto ei kyllä sellaisenaan toimi.

----------


## Renne

Pilaa ja pilaa, enpä nyt siitä tiedä. Eikö öljysatama tai asuntoalue pilaa näkymiä? Öljysatama on pilannut pohjavedet alueella, maaston ylipäätään ja öljyä on valunut kallioruhjeisiin sekä maastossa että meressä. Kuka välittää "pilaantumisesta?". Miten maisemanpilaantumiseen tai pilaantumattomuuteen on vaikuttanut, ettei Suomenlinnaa saatu koskaan valmiiksi ja ruotsalaiset jänistivät sodasta? Tehdäänkö siltaratkaisulla nyt jotakin sellaisia päätöksiä, jotka eivät oikeasti ole mitenkään todellisia?

Jos Kruunuvuoren sillalle joskus myös avattaisiin henkilöautoliikenne siltaa laajentamalla tms. ei Korkeasaari ja Tervasaari ole sopiva alua, ja hädin tuskin on sopivaa edes kiskoliikenteelle.

Katajanokan yhteys tulisi ottaa uudelleen tarkasteluun. Ns. "maisemahaittaa" voi minimoida esimerkiksi tekemällä Kruunuvuorenselälle tekosaaren tai kaksi ja käyttää tarvittaessa Hylkysaarta. Sillan ei välttämättä tarvitse olla Kulosaarensiltaa korkeampi tai näyttävämpi, mutta tietenkin tuolle mittaamattoman arvokkaalle maisema-alueelle hieman prameamman sillan tekeminen olisi aiheellista. Sehän voisi olla vaikka 1700-luvun tyyliin, niin kaikki voisivat teeskennellä sillan olevan silloin rakennettu, kuten nytkin että öljysatama tai asuntoalue ei pilaa maisemia mutta silta kylläkin.

Tosissaan, noissa tekosaarissa olisi potentiaalia mahdollistaa alueelle sellainen silta ettei korkeita kaupunkiprofiilia muuttavia rakennelmia tarvita. Toisaalta, kyllä uusi silta saa olla näyttävä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:45 ----------

Varikosta, tottakai luolastoa joutuisi muokkaamaan ja rakentamaan uusia kulkuväyliä. Luolastoon täytyisi tehdä kerroksia jne. Yhteydet luolastolta keskustaan ja itään pitäisi olla asianmukaiset.

Luolasto sopisi erittäin hyvin joukkoliikenteen varikoksi. Silloin ainakin muutamasta tilaavievästä varikosta voisi luopua, kuten Roihupellon varikoista ja ehkä Koskelasta.

----------


## teme

Kuten sanoin, mun puolesta sen sillan voisi tehdä Katajanokalta enkä minä pitäisi pahana jos vaikka Hylkysaareen tulisi samalla jotain pienimuotoista uudisrakentamista, mutta se linjaus sai aikanaan täystyrmäyksen esim. Museoviraston puolesta. Korpinen sitten kekkasi että siirretään se linjaus vähän pohjoisemmaksi. Liikenteellisesti siinä on puolensa, tarjoaa mm. paremmat linjastomahdollisuudet Hakaniemeen ja Pasilaan päin vaikka se onkin keskustaan hieman hitaampi. Ei tämä ole mitään esihistoriaa, löytynee alkupäästä tätä ketjua.

Öljysataman ympäristöhaitoiilla ei ole sen sillan kanssa mitään tekemistä.




> Jos Kruunuvuoren sillalle joskus myös avattaisiin henkilöautoliikenne siltaa laajentamalla tms. ei Korkeasaari ja Tervasaari ole sopiva alua, ja hädin tuskin on sopivaa edes kiskoliikenteelle.


No ei avata. Mm. siksi että ne sillalta tulevat autot ei mahdu mihinkään.




> Varikosta, tottakai luolastoa joutuisi muokkaamaan ja rakentamaan uusia kulkuväyliä. Luolastoon täytyisi tehdä kerroksia jne. Yhteydet luolastolta keskustaan ja itään pitäisi olla asianmukaiset.
> 
> Luolasto sopisi erittäin hyvin joukkoliikenteen varikoksi. Silloin ainakin muutamasta tilaavievästä varikosta voisi luopua, kuten Roihupellon varikoista ja ehkä Koskelasta.


Sijainniltaan joo sopii, syvyys vaan arveluttaa. Vastaava luola, en valitettavasti ole löytänyt tarkempaa tietoa, on Mustikkamaallakin. Sekin ex-öjyvarasto. Minusta joku tuollainen on ratikkavarikolle yksi vaihtoehto, koska kiitos taas pitkästä aikaa Museoviraston Koskelan varikon remontista uhkaa tulla todella kallis. Se hassun muotoinen kerrostalo jota ei saa purkaa siinä varikon edessä lienee sen jälkeen välillisillä kustannuksilla mitattuna Helsingin kallein kiinteistö.  :Smile: 

Metrovarukon siirtotarvetta taas en näe, lisäksi se olisi todella kallis operaatio. Ratikkavarikko on eri juttu kun sille tehdään jotain joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Renne

Sitähän ei koskaan tiedä, jos vaikka suora autoliikenne Laajasalosta avattaisiin. Liikennetunnelia yms. keskustaan joka ilmansuunnasta joka ilmansuuntaan. Ja vaikka ei keskustatunneleita tulisikaan, keskustan liike-elämälle myös autoliikenne on tärkeää.

Kruunuvuoren rakentaminen, Laajsalon täydennysrakentaminen ja Santahaminan käyttöönoottoon varautuminen, ovat perusteltuja syitä rakentaa ensi vaiheessa toiseen metrolinjaan yhdistyvä joukkoliikennesilta. Raideväylän tarkoituksenmukaisempi kulkureitti on Katajanokka, kuin Tervasaari ja Korkeasaari. Hylkysaaresta saisi kulun Korkeasaareen jos se koettaisiin tärkeäksi.

Silta olisi rakennettava mahdollisimman - eteläisesti. Sillan siirto 300m pohjoisemmaksi kuulostaa surkuhupaisalta.

----------


## teme

> Sitähän ei koskaan tiedä, jos vaikka suora autoliikenne Laajasalosta avattaisiin. Liikennetunnelia yms. keskustaan joka ilmansuunnasta joka ilmansuuntaan. Ja vaikka ei keskustatunneleita tulisikaan, keskustan liike-elämälle myös autoliikenne on tärkeää.


Niin on joo, mutta sen liike-elämän kannalta tarpeellisen liikenteen määrä (asiointi, huolto) ei ole katuverkosta kiinni. Muu kuten nykyinen työmatkaliikenne taas ei mahdu nykyiselläänkään katuverkkoon eikä varsinkaan Pohjoisrantaan (keskinopeus ruuhkassa 13km/h) ja Espoille,  sinne on aivan turha tuoda lisää autoja uutta siltaa myöten. Lisäksi tuo nostaisi sillan kustannuksia valtavasti, vaatisi sille melueristyksiä, tms.  Jos liike-elämää haluaa auttaa niin keinoja on esimerkiksi asiointia suosivat pysäköintimaksut nykyisten asukaspysäköintiä suosivien sijaan. Tämänkin takia muuten keskustatunnelilla ei ole juuri mitään merkitystä.




> Kruunuvuoren rakentaminen, Laajsalon täydennysrakentaminen ja Santahaminan käyttöönoottoon varautuminen, ovat perusteltuja syitä rakentaa ensi vaiheessa toiseen metrolinjaan yhdistyvä joukkoliikennesilta.


Noin 15 vuoden selvitysten jälkeen on löydetty tukevat perustelut olla tekemättä metroa ja rakentaa ratikka. Jos sinun mielestäsi niissä on jotain vikaa niin kerro ihmeessä mitä.

----------


## Renne

Toisella metrolinjalla tarkoitan minimetropikaraitiolinjastoa, mikä siis keskustassa kulkee tunnelissa ja ulkopuolella pintaradalla tai muuten eristetyllä radalla.

----------


## teme

> Toisella metrolinjalla tarkoitan minimetropikaraitiolinjastoa, mikä siis keskustassa kulkee tunnelissa ja ulkopuolella pintaradalla tai muuten eristetyllä radalla.


OK. Joku muu osannee kertoa paremmin, mutta Laajasaloon tehdään pikaratikkavaraus ja se ratakin mitä sinne tulee ei nyt sinänsä poissulje pikaratikkaa. Laajasalon suunnitelma heikkous on että ratikkalla on kolme haaraa, tuota voisi ehkä raskaammilla ja kalliimmalla tunnelijärjestyilyllä korjata, mutta tämäkin voidaan tehdä ja ehkä pitäisikin tehdä ihan normaali ratikallekin. Pointti on noin lyhyesti että sillä että tehdäänkö ratikkaa vai Jokeri-tyyppisillä vaunuilla liikennöitävää pikaratikkaa ei muuta sitä Laajasalon päätä juuri mitenkään, eli mitään syytä esimerkiksi keskeyttää sen sillan suunnittelua ei todellakaan ole.

Sen tunneliratikan pointti Laajasaloon ei ole se että se tarjoaisi nopeamman yhteyden keskustaan, kun se tuskin on nopeampi. Tämä johtuu siitä että vaikkapa Kruunuvuoresta Aleksille ajavalla linjalla pääsee nopeammin perille kun tunneliin sukeltavalla, koska jälkimmäisen asema on sitten jossain kahdeksan kerrosta maan alla ja lisäksi niitä on vähän. Matkustajien kannalta pointti voisi sen sijaan olla että sillä tunneliratikalla saa paremmat yhteydet Pisaran asemille, helpomman vaihdon metroon ja yhteyksiä pidemmille matkoille. Liikennöinin kannalta tuonne saisi isompia ratikoita ja jonkun verran lisää nopeutta, mikä tuottaa säästöjä.

Jotenkin niin että olisi semmoinen kehä Pasila - Kalasatama - Siltavuoren rinteestä maan alle - Keskusta (Pisara) - Kamppi (Metro) - Töölö (Pisara) - Meilahti ja sen jälkeen joko tunnelissa tai pinnalla takaisin Pasilaan. Tuohon kehää tulee sitten raiteet Jokerilta sekä Laajasalosta. Laajasaloon sitten pikaratikan lisäksi pari ratikkalinjaa, toinen Hakaniemen kautta rautatientorille ja toinen Kruunuhaan kautta Aleksille. Ideana se että näihin ja näistä voi vaihtaa tunnelijunalta eli pääsee näppäristi joka maan päällä tai alla riippuu kumpi matkustajalle on parempi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Renne hei, käypäs lataamassa KSV:n sivuilta Laajsalon ratikan selvitykset ja lue ne. Jatka sitten kirjoittelua. Uudet ideasi on kaikki käsitelty jo vuosia sitten. Valittuihin ratkaisuihin liittyy joitain makuasioita eli mielipiteitä, lähinnä siitä, onko silta ylipäätään maiseman pilaaja vai komistus. Näistä syistä ratikka ei tule Laajasaloon Katajanokan vaan Korkeasaaren kautta. Suunnitelmassa on varauduttu siihen, että sillan liikenteestä osan voi johtaa kantakaupungin puolella maan alle. Se on kuitenkin vain tulevaisuuden optio, jollaisiin  on viisata varautua. Sen sijaan autoiluun sillan kautta ei ole varauduttu, eikä tarvitsekaan varautua, sillä kantakaupunkiin ei mahdu lisää autoja.

Antero

----------


## edsel

http://www.soininvaara.fi/2011/03/10...litus-8-3-2011




> Köysirata Kruunuvuorenrantaan
> 
> (Tämä ei ollut listalla vaan sitä selostettiin kokouksen jälkeen)
> 
> Tätä alun perin Kimmo Helistön tekemää esitystä on tutkittu ihan virallisesti. Ajatus vaikutti alun perin ihan huuhaalta, mutta tarkempi tutkiminen osoitti, että se voisi olla jopa realistinen. Köysiradan kaupunginpuoleinen pää olisi Hakaniemessä metroaseman päällä. Matka olisi joitakin minuutteja hitaampi kuin ratikalla, mutta investointikustannukset olisivat vain puolet ratikan vaatimista. Köysiradan vaunuihin mahtuisi 30 matkustajaa ja ne liikkuisivat 200 metrin välein eli koko ajan.

----------


## teme

Vihreät haluaa erillisrahoituksen ratikalle, hyvä homma ja minusta toimivan oloinen malli muillekin alueille:



> Tuo uusi toimintamalli voisi olla esimerkiksi sellainen, että kaupunki luovuttaa apportio-omaisuutena Kruunuvuoren rannassa olevat maansa kokonaan omistamalleen kehittämisyhtiölle. Yhtiö ottaisi lainaa pankista (kaupungin takaamana: korko) ja rakentaisi tuon lainan turvin sillan ja muun infrastruktuurin. Vauhtiin päästyään se voisi rakentaa myös koulut ja päiväkodit.
> 
> Kaavoitetut tontit vuokrattaisiin asunto-osakeyhtiöille. Kun alue on valmis, maanvuokratuloja pitäisi tulla 20  30 miljoonaa euroa. Näillä tuloilla kehittämisyhtiö maksaisi pikkuhiljaa lainat pois. Kun yhtiö on velaton, se puretaan.
> 
> Miten tämä yhtiön ottama laina eroaa kaupungin muusta lainanotosta? Ilman noita infrainvestointeja ei olisi myöskään tontinvuokratuloja...


http://www.soininvaara.fi/2011/03/27/4436/

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vihreät haluaa erillisrahoituksen ratikalle, hyvä homma ja minusta toimivan oloinen malli muillekin alueille:


Osakeyhtiöstä en innostu, mutta erillinen tilinpito, johon liitetään liikenneratkaisut ja rakentamistalous sekä alueen kuntatalous on tervetullutta. Juuri se, että käsitellään erikseen joitain bussiliikennesopimuksia, maanmyyntiä tai -vuokrausta sekä katuverkon hankkeita johtaa siihen, ettei kukaan tajua, mitä ollaan tekemässä kaupungin taloudelle.

Täytyy kyllä todeta, että vaikka näitä kaikkia yritettäisiinkin pohtia yhdessä, ei se yhdessä pohtiminen pelkästään auta, jos asenteet ja luulot ovat sillä tasolla kuin muutama Soininvaaran blogin kommentti on. Siellähän heijastuu perusongelma siitä, että autoiluhankkeet ovat aina tarpeellisia ja välttämättömiä. Vain joukkoliikennettä pitää pohtia, eikä se koskaan kuitenkaan vaikuta autoiluhankkeiden välttämättömyyteen.

Tässä tapauksessa on tietenkin kyse Herttoniemen liikennejärjestelyistä, joita perustellaan sillä, että Kruunuvuori lisää Itäväylän liittymän liikennettä, eikä siihen vaikuta mitään se, onko suoraa ratikkayhteyttä vai ei. Muistaakseni Teme joskus totesi osuvasti, että eihän esim. oopperan risteyksen ruuhkia kukaan esitä ratkaistavaksi rakentamalla isompi Runskin ja Manskun risteys, vaan eletään sen kanssa, että risteyksen kapasiteetti on mikä on koska oopperaa ei pureta eritasoliittymän tieltä. Ihan sama pätee Herttoniemessä  kuin myös Itäkeskuksessa Kehä 1:n kanssa. Ei ole mitenkään välttämätöntä panna satoja miljoonia siihen, että autoilijan ei tarvitse odottaa pari liikennevalokiertoa.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Osakeyhtiöstä en innostu, mutta erillinen tilinpito, johon liitetään liikenneratkaisut ja rakentamistalous sekä alueen kuntatalous on tervetullutta. Juuri se, että käsitellään erikseen joitain bussiliikennesopimuksia, maanmyyntiä tai -vuokrausta sekä katuverkon hankkeita johtaa siihen, ettei kukaan tajua, mitä ollaan tekemässä kaupungin taloudelle.


Minusta ylipäänsä uusien alueiden rahoitukseen pitää keksiä jotain työkaluja, investoinnit tulee etukäteen niin liikenteeseen kuin vaikka päiväkoteihin, tulot taas jälkikäteen tontinvuokrina ja verotuloina. Kaupungin normaali budjetointi ei tähän oikein taivu kun siinä on velkoja erittelemättä mitkä niistä on sijoituksia ja minkälaisisa. Ideaalimaailmassa korjattaisiin budjettimallit, mutta sitä odotellessa pitää keksiä jotain muuta. Osakeyhtiö on vähän ongelmallinen, ja voi se olla joku rahastokin, mutta tuo on minusta kuitenkin selvästi pienempi ongelma kuin se että asukkaat muuttaa alueelle josta puuttuu julkinen liikenne ja palvelut.




> Täytyy kyllä todeta, että vaikka näitä kaikkia yritettäisiinkin pohtia yhdessä, ei se yhdessä pohtiminen pelkästään auta, jos asenteet ja luulot ovat sillä tasolla kuin muutama Soininvaaran blogin kommentti on. Siellähän heijastuu perusongelma siitä, että autoiluhankkeet ovat aina tarpeellisia ja välttämättömiä. Vain joukkoliikennettä pitää pohtia, eikä se koskaan kuitenkaan vaikuta autoiluhankkeiden välttämättömyyteen.


Mieilipiteitä on netti väärällään. Autoiluhankkeiden kohdalla asiaa auttaa se että ne ovat järjestäen niin järjettömän hintaisia etteivät ne oikein etene. Ja näemmä itse kukin onnistuu sanomaaan jotain järkevääkin kun tarpeeksi suutaan soittaa.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikähän tulee seuraavaksi yritykseksi? Vesibussit vai köysiradat? Näemmekö kohta uunituoreen konsulttiselvityksen, joka alkaa selityksellä siitä, miten vesibussit tai köysiradat ovat kaupunkiliikenteen uusi kuuma trendi, joka yleistyy kulovalkean lailla. Ja sitten luetellaan jostain maapallon toiselta puolelta ainakin kaksi kaupunkia, jotka ovat perustaneet uuden vesibussilinjan tai köysiradan.


Älä nyt sentään ihan hulluttele. Kun mainitset vesibussin ja köysiradan, niin tästä voisi rivien välistä lukea sinun tarkoittavan Laajasaloa. Ja vaikka olenkin samaa mieltä kanssasi johdinautoselvittelyn motiiveista, niin en sentään niin vainoharhaiseksi rupea, että uskoisin virallisen suunnittelun ryhtyvän ideoimaan Laajasalon ratikkaratkaisun korvaajaksi jotain kahden vaihdon köysiratoja. Ei kai Höselissä nyt ihan propellipäitä istu sentään?

Yritetään nyt pysyä järjen rajoissa, jooko?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Älä nyt sentään ihan hulluttele. Kun mainitset vesibussin ja köysiradan, niin tästä voisi rivien välistä lukea sinun tarkoittavan Laajasaloa.


Muistaakseni köysirataa ehdotettiin viimeksi rautatieaseman ja Linnanmäen välille. Sillä reitillähän se varmaankin olisi ratkaisu Helsingin aseman ruuhkaisuuteen. Lähijunat voitaisiin päättää Pasilaan jossa niille on hyvää pysäköintitilaa ja junamatkustajat voisivat kätevästi vaihtaa köysirataan ja matkustaa Linnanmäen kautta keskustaan. Erityinen etu olisi, että olisi helppo poiketa työpäivän sijasta rentoutumaan Linnanmäelle aamuin illoin. Nythän joutuu vain haikeana ihailemaan maailmanpyörää ja lasten vuoristorataa kun junat seisovat Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä.

Ai anteeksi, aprillipäivä menikin jo.  :Sad: 

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Älä nyt sentään ihan hulluttele.


Viime kuussa Soininvaara kirjoitti blogissaan Kruunuvuorenrannan köysiradasta, että se "voisi olla jopa realistinen". Useakin kommentaattori ampui sitten idea alas, mutta hulluttelua on kyllä harrastettu päättäjienkin tasolla.

----------


## teme

> Viime kuussa Soininvaara kirjoitti blogissaan Kruunuvuorenrannan köysiradasta, että se "voisi olla jopa realistinen". Useakin kommentaattori ampui sitten idea alas, mutta hulluttelua on kyllä harrastettu päättäjienkin tasolla.


Kyllä sitä nyt ihan vakavissaan on kai selvitetty. Hyvää noissa on se että käyttökustannukset on matalat, tosin jos niihin koreihin halutaan henkilökuntaa vaikkapa turvallisuussyistä niin sitten ei ole. Ongelma on kuitenkin tässäkin se että pitäisi olla verkosto niitä härveleitä, yksittäinen pätkä tuplavaihtoineen ei ole järkevä investointi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä menee heittämällä ohi aiheen, mutta .... Ongelma on kuitenkin tässäkin se että pitäisi olla verkosto niitä härveleitä, yksittäinen pätkä tuplavaihtoineen ei ole järkevä investointi.


Köysirata on tavallaan vain nurinpäin laitettu Cable Car. Siis vaijerivetoinen ratikka, jollaisia vielä toimii San Franciscossa. Kun köysirata tehdään toisin kuin Suomen yleisimmät köysiradat eli hiihtohissit, niin köysiradoista voidaan (ehkä, ei liene missään tehty) tehdä linjaverkosto, kuten Cable Carit aikanaan olivat. Eli jos köysiradallakin on erillinen kannatinvaijeri (Cable Carilla raide) ja vetovaijeri (Cable Carilla urassa liikkuva vetovaijeri), vaunut voivat pysähtyä ja sivuraitein jopa ohittaa toisiaan. Vaihteet tehdään jäykistä kiskoista mekanismeineen ja vaihteiden välissä ovat vaijerit.

Tällä tavoin siis syntyisi ratikoiden ja bussien kaltainen reitistö, jossa ainoa tapa vaihtaa suuntaa ei olisi hypätä vaunusta pois ja nousta toiseen.

Mutta en näe juurikaan etua siitä, että raiteina ovat ilmassa roikkuvat vaijerit. Ainoa etu on, että sillat eivät maksa erikseen, kun kerran koko raiteisto on siltoja. Mutta tälle edulle on aika vähän tarvetta tavallisessa kaupungissa. Jossain hyvin vuoristoisissa olosuhteissa hyötyä voisi olla, mutta sellaisiin olosuhteisiin ei rakenneta kaupunkeja ihan muista syistä.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Juu, aiheen ohi menee, mutta jos ei tartte (vielä) perustaa omaa ketjua.
> 
> Köysirata on tavallaan vain nurinpäin laitettu Cable Car. Siis vaijerivetoinen ratikka, jollaisia vielä toimii San Franciscossa. Kun köysirata tehdään toisin kuin Suomen yleisimmät köysiradat eli hiihtohissit, niin köysiradoista voidaan (ehkä, ei liene missään tehty) tehdä linjaverkosto, kuten Cable Carit aikanaan olivat. Eli jos köysiradallakin on erillinen kannatinvaijeri (Cable Carilla raide) ja vetovaijeri (Cable Carilla urassa liikkuva vetovaijeri), vaunut voivat pysähtyä ja sivuraitein jopa ohittaa toisiaan. Vaihteet tehdään jäykistä kiskoista mekanismeineen ja vaihteiden välissä ovat vaijerit.
> 
> Tällä tavoin siis syntyisi ratikoiden ja bussien kaltainen reitistö, jossa ainoa tapa vaihtaa suuntaa ei olisi hypätä vaunusta pois ja nousta toiseen.
> 
> Mutta en näe juurikaan etua siitä, että raiteina ovat ilmassa roikkuvat vaijerit. Ainoa etu on, että sillat eivät maksa erikseen, kun kerran koko raiteisto on siltoja. Mutta tälle edulle on aika vähän tarvetta tavallisessa kaupungissa. Jossain hyvin vuoristoisissa olosuhteissa hyötyä voisi olla, mutta sellaisiin olosuhteisiin ei rakenneta kaupunkeja ihan muista syistä.
> 
> Antero


Jonkinlainen kehälinja Pohjoisranta(Liisankatu) - Korkeasaari - Laajasalo - Santahamina - Suomenlinna - Kaivopuisto - Kauppatori - Pohjoisranta. Ei Helsingissä ainakaan verkostoa tarvittaisi, nuo + Vartiosaari taitavat olla ainoita joita tämä auttaisi. Yksi köysirata voisi mennä Kampista Leppävaaraan tikkusuoraa reittiä meren lahden yli. Kaikki nämä voitaisiin kyllä hoitaa lautoillakin, toki sellaisilla mihin pääsee bussit, pikaratikat ja kevyt liikenne kyytiin. Asiaahan pohdittiin, tuliko suurimmaksi ongelmaksi liikennöintikustannukset? Köysiradoillahan ei raitiovaunuja Laajasaloon lenneteltäisi, ellei raitiovaunu olisi itse köysivaunu joka muuntautuu maassa ratikaksi. Vaan onko silta edelleen edullisin vaihtoehto? 

Laajasalon tapauksessa, miksei ole edes mietitty lähijunaa? Ydinkeskustasta kokonaan tunnelissa Laajasaloon yksiraiteisena 160 km/h maksiminopeudella ilman välipysäkkejä. Keskelle merta ei pysäkkejä tarvita, joten voidaan nostaa maksiminopeutta 60-80 km/h:sta reilusti ylöspäin. Suurin osa Korkeasaareen menevistä käy siellä kerran vuodessa, joten kyllä h11 riittänee. Asemalta olisi liityntäliikenne, niin että bussilaituritkin olisi sisällä. Kuin Kampissa vaihtaisi metrosta bussiin, paitsi että junat ja bussit olisivat samalla tasolla. Näin Laajasaloon pääsisi muutamassa minuutissa, ei paljoa enää haittaisi että joutuu edelleen liityntäliikenteeseen. Ratahanke maksaisi itseään takaisin sillä, että lähijunan perään liitettäisiin autovaunuja: varakkaat laajasalolaiset voisivat maksaa vaikka 6-8 euroa/auto/suunta yhdestä asemavälistä välttääkseen ruuhkat ja päästäkseen suoraan keskustan P-luoliin. Siis yksi juna ajaisi yhtä väliä non-stop ilman välipysäkkejä edestakaisin, siksi yksi raide riittäisi. Nykytekniikalla autojen lastaus tuskin vie paljoa aikaa - tähdättäisiin 12 minuutin vuoroväliin (asemien välimatka 3 min/suunta). Esim. juna lähtee :00 keskustasta , on :03 Laajasalossa (samaan aikaan liityntälinjat saapuvat Laajasalon terminaaliin), juna lähtee takaisin sekä bussit/ratikat lähtevät asuinalueille :06. Kluuvin asemalle pääsisi Kaisaniemen metroasemalta, Rautatieasemalta sekä mahd. Pisara-keskusasemalta maanalaista kävelykäytävää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laajasalon tapauksessa, miksei ole edes mietitty lähijunaa? Ydinkeskustasta kokonaan tunnelissa Laajasaloon yksiraiteisena 160 km/h maksiminopeudella ilman välipysäkkejä.


On mietitty. Tunnelia ei tehdä siksi, että tunnelin rakentaminen merenpohjan kallioruhjeeseen on käytännössä mahdotonta. Yksiraiteinen asematon ratkaisu oli esillä metron nimellä. Se, että siellä ajaisi edestakaisin punainen juna oranssinvärisen sijasta ei tee merenpohjan ruhjetta yhtään helpommaksi.

Teoreettisen yhteyden matka on niin lyhyt, ettei 160 km/h nopeudesta ole mitään hyötyä  jos siihen edes ehtii kiihdyttämään.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ratahanke maksaisi itseään takaisin sillä, että lähijunan perään liitettäisiin autovaunuja: varakkaat laajasalolaiset voisivat maksaa vaikka 6-8 euroa/auto/suunta yhdestä asemavälistä välttääkseen ruuhkat ja päästäkseen suoraan keskustan P-luoliin.


Minulla on vielä parempi idea: laitetaan sinne perään matkustajavaunuja, joilla varakkaat laajasalolaiset pääsevät suoraan keskustaan. Yksi autovaunu vetää 12 autoa, eli siitä saisi 72-96 euroa per reissu täyellä kuormalla. Saman kokoinen matkustajavaunu vetää tuollaiset sata henkeä (lähiliikennekalustossa ei ole varsinaisia vaunoja, joten arvioin pituuden mukaan). Jos myymme noille matkustajille vaikkapa 2,20€ hintaisia kertalippuja, maksimitulot ovat 220€ per laaki, eli noin kolminkertaiset! Lisäksi säästyy vielä kalliiden autolastausinforjen rakentelu kummassakin päässä, missä puhuttaneen vähintään kymmenistä miljoonista.

Ja vielä parempi idea: entä jos pistäisimmekin ne liityntäratikat ajamaan liityntäpysähdyksen jälkeen suoraan keskustaan vaikka siltaa pitkin? Tunnelijunajärjestelmä + liityntäliikenne maksanee 600 - 800 miljoonaa euroa, tuohon päälle 100 miljoonaa sillasta ei ole iso kulu, joka voidaan kattaa myymällä varakkaille laajasalolaisille 2,20€ hintaisia kertalippuja, joilla he saavatkin vaihdottoman matkan suurimpaan osaan keskustaa kätevästi suoraan työpaikan tai muun kohteen oven lähellä olevalle pysäkille. Autojenlastailujunaan verrattuna kyyti on huomattavan nopeaakin.

Ja jos meinaa tuntua liian kalliilta, niin ainahan sen junan voikin jättää pois ja säästää 80% kustannuksista ilman että opalvelutaso heikkenee juurikaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tämän uutisen mukaan Laajasalon Raide-YVA odottaa siltakilpailua ja vesiliikenneselvityksen tuloksia. Ilmeisesti siis siltakilpailua jotenkin hyödynnetään YVAn teossa.

Siltakilpailun tuloksia nähdään helmikuussa 2012, ja kilpailu ratkeaa kesäkuussa 2012.

Siltakilpailullakin näkyy olevan omat webbisivunsa: http://www.kruunusillat.fi/
Sosiaalistakin mediaa näköjään kokeillaan:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kruunu...45759365490706
http://twitter.com/#!/kruunusillat

----------


## teme

> Tämän uutisen mukaan Laajasalon Raide-YVA odottaa siltakilpailua ja vesiliikenneselvityksen tuloksia. Ilmeisesti siis siltakilpailua jotenkin hyödynnetään YVAn teossa.
> 
> Siltakilpailun tuloksia nähdään helmikuussa 2012, ja kilpailu ratkeaa kesäkuussa 2012.
> 
> Siltakilpailullakin näkyy olevan omat webbisivunsa: http://www.kruunusillat.fi/
> Sosiaalistakin mediaa näköjään kokeillaan:
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kruunu...45759365490706
> http://twitter.com/#!/kruunusillat


Tämä vetää jotenkin hiljaiseksi kun näyttää eri hyvältä nuo kilpailukriteerit. Sössikää nyt jotain nin saadaan jotain puhuttavaa!  :Smile:

----------


## Harri Turunen

Osmo Soininvaara ehdottaa blogissaan, että Helsinki voisi luopua Santahaminan varuskunnasta (yhtenä osana puolustusvoimille asetettuja säästötavoitteita). Jos näin tehdään, voisi saari vapautua hyvinkin nopeasti asuinrakentamiseen. Ennen kuin aletaan kaivamaan metropiirustuksia naftaliinista, kannattaisi ehkä harkita uudemman kerran raitiotien viemistä tunneliin. Siltavaihtoehtoja kalliimmaksi toki tulisi, mutta kuitenkin metroa halvemmaksi eikä läppäsiltojen läppien käyttö aiheuttaisi katkoja raideliikenteeseen.

----------


## teme

Helsingissä on ollut haluja saada Santis asuntokäyttöön iät ja ajat, mutta joka tapauksessa se kestää kauan vaikka toteutuisikin. Eli jos ei nyt sotkettaisi tähän. Ja kyllä se hoituu ratikallakin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja kyllä se hoituu ratikallakin.


Eikä se hoidu tunnelissa, oli väline ratikka tai metro tai vaikka magneettijuna. Kun kyse ei ole välineestä vaan kallioperästä.

----------


## Renne

Jos Suomi tai EU joutuisi sotaan olisi kyseessä maailmansotatapainen tilanne, kuten oli talvisodassa ja jatkosodassakin. Suomi ei pystyisi juuri ja juuri tappelemaan kuin Ruotsia vastaan. Venäjän tai Kiinan uhatessa helpommalla pääsee kun ei puolusta ollenkaan. Mutta siis suursotatilanteessa Santahaminen strateginen merkitys on nolla. Helsinkiä ja Etelä-Suomea pommitettaisiin ensin risteilyohjuksilla pari viikkoa tuhoten ilmatorjunta, sitten hävittäjät tuhoaisivat muutaman viikon kuukauden strategisia paikkoja, ja jossain vaiheessa hyökkääjäjoukot marssisivat kummatkin kädet ylhäällä Helsinkiin. Sukset ja lumipuvut ei tässä paljoa auta.

Santahaminalla ei ole strategista merkitystä. On Upinniemi, Riihimäki, Lahti ja Vekaranjärvi sekä Parolakin lähellä. Tuusulaan tai Vantaalle voisi perustaa tarvittaessa uuden varuskunnan. Dragsvik on myös mutta se on kovan paineen alla. Vaikka Santahamina vapautuisi metrolähiöiksi, on puolustusvoimilla lukuisia saaria Helsingin edustalla, jotka säilyvät.

Ja jos Santahaminaa alkaisi vapautua, voisi Kruunuvuoren suunnitelmat laittaa uusiksi ja rakentaa metron pintaratana koko matkalta. Ja tietenkin sillalla selän yli, Katajanokalle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kun kyse ei ole välineestä vaan kallioperästä.


Paitsi että kysehän taisi olla kallioperästä vain Korkeasaaren ja Kruunuvuoren välisessä salmessa. Mutta siitähän ei taidakaan mitään valtamerilaivoja kulkeakaan, eli tarvittaessa tunnelointi Tervasaaren ja Korkeasaaren välillä. Teknisestä toteutusmahdollisuudesta tässä tapauksessa en tiedä enkä hinnasta, mutta tuskin lähellekään niin halpa kuin läppäsilta.

Joten tehköön se läppäsiltaviritelmä kunnolla. Maailma on täynnä läppäsiltoja, joilla kulkee raitioliikennettä. Varmaan Amsterdamista löytyy monta Helsingin olosuhteisiin sopivia malleja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:23 ----------




> Dragsvik on myös mutta se on kovan paineen alla.


Tuskin tällä tulevalla hallituskaudella ainakaan.

----------


## Renne

Metro Katanokalta Korkeasaareen josta siltaa pitkin Kruunuvuoreen ja edelleen Santahaminaan. Pintaratana.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Metro Katanokalta Korkeasaareen josta siltaa pitkin Kruunuvuoreen ja edelleen Santahaminaan. Pintaratana.


Kunhan se on tarpeaksi kevyt seudun tarpeeseen. Ei sitä tarvitse välttämättä metroksi kutsua.

----------


## Renne

Joo, sehän olisi tietty osa toista metrolinjaa, josta on paljon puhuttu täällä foorumilla toteutettavan kevyemmällä tekniikalla. Pintaradan mahdollisuuksia on eteläpäässä ja pohjoispäässä paljon, ja vielä jos se huristelisi Hyryläänkin asti. Ja sitten oli vielä se Viikin haarakin Pasilasta. Kantakaupungissa tunnelirakentaminen on melko väistämätöntä. Voihan sitä metroksi kutsua vaikka kevytmetropikaratikkatekniikkaa olisikin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Joo, sehän olisi tietty osa toista metrolinjaa, josta on paljon puhuttu täällä foorumilla toteutettavan kevyemmällä tekniikalla.


Enpä tiedä mistään toisista metrolinjoista, tuskin koskaan tulee toteutumaan. Eikös Hyrylä olisi hyvä saada lähijunayhteyden pariin, jos koskaan välttämätöntä, vaikka sitten pienellä mutkalla, jos lentorata joskus toteutuu? Pikaratikalle ja metrolle Hyrylä on jo ehkä vähän liikaa.

Pasilahan on jo metroradan (lähijunan) varrella, potentiaalisesti kahden minuutin matkan päästä keskusrautatieasemalta, ja Viikkiin kannattaisi ehdottomasti harkita pikaista raitiotietä sekä Jokerin muodossa, että vaikka kutosen/kasin jatkona. Kantakaupungissa tunneleita ei tarvita kuin jakeluliikenteelle. Autoilua voidaan ihan huoleti rajoittaa paremman kaupunkikulttuurin aikaansaamiseksi. Tällöin myös pintajoukkoliikenne saisi uuden mahdollisuuden.

----------


## Renne

Tuusulalle on maakunta väläyttänyt jopa 100 000 asukaslukua vuoteen 2040 mennessä. Sen pohjalta Tuusulassa on tehty (Tuusulan kunta) laajat raideliikenneselvitystyöt. Parhaimmaksi seuloitui metroon perustuva 4-5 asemanseudun asumis- ja työssäkäyntialueet. Hyrylä olisi pääteasema.

Lentorata Tuusulassa ei pysty tarjoamaan 4-5 asemanseutua.

Kevytmetro Pasilassa siis Töölön ja Katajanokan kautta yhdistyisi ei vain Kruunuvuoreen ja Santahaminaan, vaan Pasilasta myös Maunulaan, ------, Tammistoon, Pakkalaan, Jumbon alue, Aviapolikseen ja Lentoasemaan, sekä Koskelaan, Arabiaan, Vanhaankaupunkiin, Viikinrantaan ja Viikkiin. Kaiken lisäksi Meilahdesta kevytmetro voi haaroittua Ruskeasuon/Munkkivuoren/Haagan suuntiin.

Se on kyllä toteuttamiskelpoinen linja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Se on kyllä toteuttamiskelpoinen linja.


Ei nopeudella 80 km/h.
Muuten kyllä Hyrylä voisi olla lähijunalla toteuttamiskelpoinen kohde.

----------


## Renne

Hmm, Maunulan ja Lentoaseman välissä ei ole montaa pysähdystä, ellei Pakila ja Paloheinä saisi seisakkeita, mutta siis vähintään Tammistoa, Pakkalaa ja Aviapolista, lentokentän pohjoispuolella 4-5 asemaa. Mielestäni 80km/h voi hyvinkin olla nopea.

Esimerkiksi Helsinki-Pasila matka junalla on lähes yhtä kestävä kuin Hyvinkää-Riihimäki väli H ja R junilla, ja esim. I-juna on tosi hidas kauttaaltaan.

----------


## teme

> Eikä se hoidu tunnelissa, oli väline ratikka tai metro tai vaikka magneettijuna. Kun kyse ei ole välineestä vaan kallioperästä.


Varmaan sinne Santahaminaan saisi tunnelijunan Suomelinnankin kautta, mutta kuitenkin joo käytännössä se sitä siltaa menee. Sen jälkeen voi sitten miettiä tunneleita jos niin halutaan.

Minusta muuten äkkiseltään toimivin kiskoreitti Santikseen olisi silloilla ja/tai merentäytöille Kruunuvuori - Vasikkaari - Radioniemi.

----------


## Renne

Laajasalon raitiot voi hyvinkin mennä jäihin, jos Santahamina lakkautetaan eli sulautetaan muihin varuskuntiin Uudellamaalla. Metroa ja raitiota alueille ei kannata viedä, joten Santahaminan vapautuessa metrosuunnitelmat kaivetaan taasen esiin. Muutenkin Kruunuvuoren ratikka istuu huonosti kantakaupungin verkostoon Tervasaarineen, Liisankatuinen jne.

Hallitusohjelman vuosittaiset 200 miljoonaan säästöt merkitsevät ripeitä toimenpiteitä. Loppuvuodesta ollaan puolustusremontin suhteen monin verroin tietäväisempiä.

----------


## hylje

Kyllä sen ratikan voi myöhemminkin rakentaa tunneliin ja kutsua metroksi. Laajasalon puolella ei kuitenkaan ole järkevää mennä väljästi rakennetun maan alle, ainoa mielekäs tunneliosuus on keskustan puolella. Näitä rahoja odotellessa ratikat kulkevat olemassaolevia (=ei päällekkäistä investointia) katuosuuksia pitkin myös keskustassa.

----------


## Renne

Jos Santahaminan vapautuminen tulisi varmaksi ennen Kruunuvuoren rakentamisen aloittamista, voisi Kruunuvuoren suunnitelmia laittaa uusiksi siten, että metrolle on pintaratavaraus.

----------


## kouvo

> Hallitusohjelman vuosittaiset 200 miljoonaan säästöt merkitsevät ripeitä toimenpiteitä. Loppuvuodesta ollaan puolustusremontin suhteen monin verroin tietäväisempiä.


Hitusen epäilen eduskunnan haluja siirtää mahdolliset puolustusbudjetin leikkauksista "kerääntyvät" europinot Santiksen metroon. Nykyaikaisen ratikan kapasiteetti ei ole läheskään tapissa, vaikka sinne nyt muutaman sotilasmestarin tilalle jokunen siviili sijoitettaisiinkin. Eiköhän tuo uusien hölmöjen ja kalliiden raskasraidehankkeiden aika ole toistaiseksi ohi.

----------


## Renne

Vaikka toisen metrolinjan yhteydessä puhutaan metrosta, tarkoitetaan kuitenkin kevyempää ja joustavampaa kalustoa kuin nykyinen metro. Kantakaupunkialueella se tietenkin kaivetaan maan alle, kuten on suunniteltu Pasila-Meilahti-Stadion-Töölö-Kamppi-Erottaja- - - välille. Viikin haaralla ja Hyrylän haaralla pintarataosuuksia on paljon. Meilahdesta haaroittuessa Munkkiniemi/munkkivuori/Ruskeasuo suuntaan on pysyttävä maan alla.

----------


## hylje

Miksi tähän pitäisi varautua Laajasaloa tehdessä? Raitiotien tunnelit, jotka täydentävät kantakaupungin rataverkkoa eivät ole edellytys hyvin toimivalle Laajasalon raitioliikenteelle.

----------


## Renne

Koska se kevytmetro kulkisi sillalla Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja sieltä pintaratana (eristettynä) Laajasaloon ja Santahaminaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Laajasalon raideliikenteen voimassa oleviin suunnitelmiin voi tutustua vaikka Kaupunkiliikenne.netissä. Suunnitelmat sisältävät huomattavaa joustavuutta ja varautumista tulevaisuuteen. Kuten, että Santahamina joskus tulisi rakennettavaksi. On mahdollista rakentaa tunneli Korkeasaaren ja Katajanokan välille ja Laajasaloon voidaan liikennöidä tulevaisuudessa nykyisiä suuremmilla ratikoilla ja rata voidaan tehdä tarvittaessa kahdelle raideleveydelle. Se on yhdentekevää, minkä värisiä isommat ratikat olisivat ja mikä niiden nimi on. Väri on näköjään havainnollisuuden vuoksi suunnitelmissa sininen.

Jos uusi hallitus lakkautta Santahaminan Dragsvikin sijasta  vaikka ei taida hirveän hyvä kielipoliittinen ajatus olla, kun Sandiksessa varmaan on enemmän ruotsinkielisiä kuin jossa korpivaruskunnassa  niin yhtään mitään uutta joukkoliikennettä ei Sandikseen tarvita 15-20 vuoteen. Saari ei tyhjene sotilaista heti, saaren kaavoittaminen on vähintään 10 vuoden prosessi ja Helsinkiä ei kiinnosta ryhtyä rakentamaan niin viheliäistä pussinperää ennen kuin 3040 vuoden päästä, kun satamat ja Ö-sundom sekä täydennysrakentaminen muualla on tehty ensin. Minä en tule Sandiksen vapaita asuntoja eläessäni näkemään.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Koska se kevytmetro kulkisi sillalla Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja sieltä pintaratana (eristettynä) Laajasaloon ja Santahaminaan.


Miksei kevytmetron rata voi kulkea osana katuverkon raitiokiskoja? Jos muu liikenne ja vuoroväli joskus menevät niin pahaksi etteivät liikennevalot riitä, voidaan tarvittavat sillat ja tunnelit täyseristykseen tehdä vasta silloin. Tai vaikka yksittäisellä sillalla pahimpaan liikennesolmuun.

----------


## Renne

Varuskuntien tilanteesta keskustelemiseen tämä on tietysti väärä ketju, mutta ei kai ole sellaista tilannetta, että joko Santahamina tai Dragsvik. Jos reservivahvuutta pienennetään ja palvelusaikoja lyhennetään, tarkoittaa se kai melkein joka toista tai joka kolmatta varuskuntaa.

Paineet Santahaminan luovuttamiselle kasvavat varsinkin jos Viikin ja Haltialan pelloilla ei tapahdu mitään.

Puolustusvoimille täytyy tietenkin taata mittavat saari- ja rannikkoalueet pääkaupunkiseudun edustalla strategisten toimintojen ylläpitämiseksi, kuten ilmatorjunta.

Santahaminalle ei ole minkäänlaisia geopoliittisia tai sotageologisia perusteluja näinä uusien sotamenetelmien aikoina. Ollaan kaukana siitä, että vihollinen torjutaan tukkimalla itäraja 500 000 miehellä ja suksilla. 

Ainoaa sotaa mitä Suomessa joskus, toivottavasti ei, voisi olla olisi EU:n rintamasotaa, ja olisi melkein täysin kaukaa haettua EU:n tai Venäjän alkavan sotimaan keskenään. Kiinasta ehkä tänne saattaa joku ohjus yltää, mutta ei Lähi-Idästä. Venäjä on tietenkin arvaamaton, tai siten meidät suomalaiset on koulittu ajattelemaan, ja Kiina on heidän etupihallaan kuten on myös Lähi-Itä, ja jos maailma blokkiutuisi jossakin maailman tilanteessa, ei Venäjästä voi vetää vahvaa johtopäätöstä. Tosin esimerkiksi Venäjällä on infraa eurooppaan kaasun ja öljyn toimituksessa kuten sähkönkin. Kiina vastikään torjui kaasuntoimitukset infranrakentamisineen Venäjältä. Venäjän kanssa harrastetaan yhteistä Itämeren puolustusta ja myöskin Baltian, sekä Itä-Euroopan ohjuskilvestä pääsenevät yhteistyöhön. On puhuttu myös Venäjän mahdollisuudesta liittyä EU:n jäseneksi, ja se olisikin luontevaa, onhan Venäjällä pitkät perinteet eurooppalaisissa aatteissa, kuten valistuksen ajan suosio, mikä levisi Ranskasta Pietarin kautta Venäjälle.

Venäjä vaikuttaa uhalta vähemmän ja vähemmän ja vähemmän. Luulisi myös näiden kaukaasialaisten istuvan samoissa pöydissä missä näköisensä, eikä integroitua Kiinan ja Lähi-Idän kanssa.

Syistä yksi vähimpiä  :Smile:  EU:n Venäjä pyrkimyksissä on varmaankin tietenkin se että Venäjä on valtava markkina-alue ja myös että Venäjällä on valtavat luonnonvarat. Mutta tuskin Venäjällä on halua joutua Brysselin maksumieheksi, vaikka onkin väläytetty EU:n jäsenmahdollisuutta. Kyllä Atlantilta Uralille pystynee elämään hyvässä koheesiossa integroituneena reegionina.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:53 ----------




> Miksei kevytmetron rata voi kulkea osana katuverkon raitiokiskoja? Jos muu liikenne ja vuoroväli joskus menevät niin pahaksi etteivät liikennevalot riitä, voidaan tarvittavat sillat ja tunnelit täyseristykseen tehdä vasta silloin. Tai vaikka yksittäisellä sillalla pahimpaan liikennesolmuun.


Koska matka on pitkä, ja asemia Laajasalon ja Santahaminan puolella noin seitsemän, vastaa se jo melkeinpä Kulosaari-Mellunmäki väliä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varuskuntien tilanteesta keskustelemiseen tämä on tietysti väärä ketju...


Siksipä selvitinkin, miten Laajasalon liikenneratkaisujen kannalta ei ole mitään merkitystä sillä, onko Sandiksessa varuskunta vai kaikille avoin valtion tai kaupungin ulkoilualue. Helsinki ei tarvitse Sandista rakentamisen reserviksi minun elinaikanani.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Santahaminalle ei ole minkäänlaisia geopoliittisia tai sotageologisia perusteluja näinä uusien sotamenetelmien aikoina. Ollaan kaukana siitä, että vihollinen torjutaan tukkimalla itäraja 500 000 miehellä ja suksilla.


Tässä joitain muita Puolustusvoimien tehtäviä:

virka-apu yleisen järjestyksen ja turvallisuuden ylläpitämiseksi,  terrorismirikosten estämiseksi ja keskeyttämiseksi sekä muuksi  yhteiskunnan turvaamiseksipelastustoimintaan osallistuminen antamalla käytettäväksi  tarvittavaa kalustoa, henkilöstöä ja asiantuntijapalvelujaosallistuminen avun antamiseen toiselle valtiolle terrori-iskun,
luonnononnettomuuden, suuronnettomuuden tai muun vastaavan tapahtuman johdosta
Terrorismi ja pelastustoiminta korostunee esimerkiksi juuri pääkaupunkiseudulla. Ja siksi tarvitaan Santahaminaa.
Ja entäs jos Stadin työväki rupee kapinoimaan. Kukas sen kukistaa. :Wink:

----------


## hmikko

> Terrorismi ja pelastustoiminta korostunee esimerkiksi juuri pääkaupunkiseudulla. Ja siksi tarvitaan Santahaminaa.


Voisiko joku luetella ne kerrat, joina Santahaminasta on lähdetty pelastustoimiin tai häätämään terroristeja Helsingistä? Väitän, että Santahamina on kaukana hyvästä sijainnista pelatustoimelle, poislukien ehkä merenkulku, mutta nekin toiminnot taitavat jo olla aivan jossain muualla.

----------


## Knightrider

Nykyhetken matka-aikojen helpottaja?

Metron istumapaikat ovat nykyäänkin jo täynnä ruuhkassa aina Herttoniemi-R-tori-välillä. Miksei Laajasalosta voisi tehdä ruuhkapikalinjaa keskustaan? Sen lisäksi, että asukkaat ovat jo pussinperässä, miksi heidän täytyy vielä vaihtaa Herttoniemessä?

Tämä lyhentäisi R-tori-Gunillantie-matkaa keskimääräisestä 38 minuutista 16-20 minuuttiin. Linjan peruste olisi työmatka-aikojen kohtuullistaminen. Kaksin verroin nopeampi reitti lisäisi myös matkaajien määrää (pois autoilijoista). Linjakilpi olisi Herttoniemi-Hakaniemi-osuudella: "85X EI PYSÄHDY VÄLIPYSÄKEILLÄ"

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metron istumapaikat ovat nykyäänkin jo täynnä ruuhkassa aina Herttoniemi-R-tori-välillä. Miksei Laajasalosta voisi tehdä ruuhkapikalinjaa keskustaan?


Koska samasta syystä kaikkialta metron liityntäliikennealueelta pitäisi tehdä pikalinjat keskustaan, koska ne ovat nopeampia kuin liityntäliikenne. Eihän metroa ole tehty joukkoliikenteen matkojen nopeuttamiseksi.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Koska samasta syystä kaikkialta metron liityntäliikennealueelta pitäisi tehdä pikalinjat keskustaan, koska ne ovat nopeampia kuin liityntäliikenne. Eihän metroa ole tehty joukkoliikenteen matkojen nopeuttamiseksi.
> 
> Antero


Ai samasta syystä? Miten niin? Liityntäalueilta on keskustaan jo nyt n. vartti, eikä pikalinjoja siis niihin tarvita. Laajasalo on eri asia, sieltä matelee perille yli puolessa tunnissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ai samasta syystä? Miten niin? Liityntäalueilta on keskustaan jo nyt n. vartti, eikä pikalinjoja siis niihin tarvita. Laajasalo on eri asia, sieltä matelee perille yli puolessa tunnissa.


Mistähän liityntäalueesta mahdat puhua? Herttoniemi ja Laajasalo ovat lähimmät liityntäalueet, joista metromatkan osuus matkasta on siis lyhin. Kaksi asemaa ja 5 minuuttia eteenpäin, ja ollaan Itäkeskuksessa. Itse Itäkeskuksen metrolaiturilta pääsee kyllä keskustaan vartissa, mutta metrolaituri ei ole liityntäalue. Vaan liityntäalueet ovat liityntäbussien reittien varrella. Ja kun vaihtamiseen menee vähintään 5 minuuttia, mistään et pääse vartissa keskustaan  paitsi yölinjoilla, kun ei ole vaihtoja eikä henkilöautoja busseja häiritsemässä. Yölinjat ovat juuri niitä pikavuoroja, jotka palvelevat paremmin eli nopeammin kuin metro. Mutta jos ne olisivat käytössä päivälläkin, kuka silloin metroon viitsisi vaihtaa. Nähtiinhän se jo 1982 kun metro ja bussit ajoivat aluksi rinnan.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Mistähän liityntäalueesta mahdat puhua? Herttoniemi ja Laajasalo ovat lähimmät liityntäalueet, joista metromatkan osuus matkasta on siis lyhin. Kaksi asemaa ja 5 minuuttia eteenpäin, ja ollaan Itäkeskuksessa. Itse Itäkeskuksen metrolaiturilta pääsee kyllä keskustaan vartissa, mutta metrolaituri ei ole liityntäalue. Vaan liityntäalueet ovat liityntäbussien reittien varrella. Ja kun vaihtamiseen menee vähintään 5 minuuttia, mistään et pääse vartissa keskustaan  paitsi yölinjoilla, kun ei ole vaihtoja eikä henkilöautoja busseja häiritsemässä. Yölinjat ovat juuri niitä pikavuoroja, jotka palvelevat paremmin eli nopeammin kuin metro. Mutta jos ne olisivat käytössä päivälläkin, kuka silloin metroon viitsisi vaihtaa. Nähtiinhän se jo 1982 kun metro ja bussit ajoivat aluksi rinnan.
> 
> Antero


Olen luullut, että liityntäalue tarkoittaa pysäköintialuetta metroaseman yhteydessä :Smile: 

No, mitä jos olisi pikalinja kaikilta alueilta, joille metrolla+liityntälinjalla menee 30 min tai kauemmin? Eli siis sietämättömiä matka-aikoja varten, jotta mistään päin Helsinkiä ei menisi >30 min keskustaan. Nämä kriteerit täyttäisi Laajasalon lisäksi vain Itäväylän varsi Linnavuoresta itään, joka onkin hoidossa U-linjoilla. Siinä olisi perustelua. Muuallakin Helsingissä pääsee <30 minuutissa keskustaan, miksei sitten Laajasalossa, josta näkee keskustaan? Tämä tietysti väliaikaisratkaisuksi, joka korvautuisi raideyhteyden rakennettua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No, mitä jos olisi pikalinja kaikilta alueilta, joille metrolla+liityntälinjalla menee 30 min tai kauemmin? Eli siis sietämättömiä matka-aikoja varten, jotta mistään päin Helsinkiä ei menisi >30 min keskustaan.


Oikeastaan tilanne on päin vastoin. Kun mennään kyllin kauaksi, metrosta voi olla vaihdosta huolimatta hyötyä. Esimerkiksi Keravan aseman läheisyydestä pääsee Helsingin keskustaan puolessa tunnissa, koska juna on kaikkea tieliikennettä nopeampi.

Esikaupunkimetro pitäisi olla tehty samalla tavoin, jolloin kyllin kaukana seudun keskuksesta junan nopeus voittaa vaihtamisessa menetetyn ajan. Nykyisellä metrolla vaihtamiseen menetetty aika voitetaan 1520 km:n metromatkan jälkeen, eli ei oikeastaan mistään metron nykyiseltä palvelualueelta. Mutta jos vaihdoton bussi voi ajaa koko metromatkan motaria radan rinnalla ja bussi pysähtyy metroa harvemmin, metro on pysyvästi bussia hitaampi. Tästä syystä Espoon metro on pysyvästi nykyisiä busseja hitaampi Helsingin keskustaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla.

HKL:n metron ongelma on, että se on liian hidas esikaupunkiliikenteeseen (bussin linjanopeus motarilla on suurempi kuin metron linjanopeus) ja liian iso kantakaupunkiliikenteeseen. Siksi oikeastaan kaikkialla bussi voittaa metron palvelukyvyssä.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Voisiko joku luetella ne kerrat, joina Santahaminasta on lähdetty pelastustoimiin tai häätämään terroristeja Helsingistä? Väitän, että Santahamina on kaukana hyvästä sijainnista pelatustoimelle, poislukien ehkä merenkulku, mutta nekin toiminnot taitavat jo olla aivan jossain muualla.


No eihän se varuskunta tietenkään mikään pelastusasema ole.
Sieltä tullaan avuksi, jos tapahtuu jotain vähän pahempaa, kun ei Pelastuslaitoksen oma voima enää piisaa. Sellaistakin voi sattua.
On hienoa, että olemme välttyneet terrorismilta. Mutta valitettavasti sellaiseenkin pitää varautua. Valmiuslakikin taitaa antää joitakin velvotteita.
Mutta jos tulisi maailmanlaajuinen ydinsota, ei Santahaminalla eikä millään muullakaan olisi mitään merkitystä enää. Että tältä kantilta varuskunta, niinkuin kaikki varuskunnat, on tarpeeton.
Tämä tässä ketjussa loppui tähän!

----------


## Miska

Viime syksynä kokeiltiin käytännössä metron korvaamista samaa reittiä kulkevalla bussimetrolla. Matka-aika bussilla reitillä Rautatientori - Mellunmäki/Vuosaari oli noina lauantai-illan ja sunnuntaiaamun varsin hiljaisina tunteina noin 5 min hitaampi kuin metrolla. Bussi pysähtyi vain metroasemilla. Nykyistä yölinjastoa muistuttavat suorat bussilinjat olisivatkin sitten jo huomattavan hitaita. Yölinjoilla ajoaika reitin päästä päähän on tällä hetkellä noin 30 - 45 min riippuen linjasta. Alkuviikon hiljaisina öinä matka voi taittua hieman nopeammin, mutta viikonloppuna, kun väkeä liikkuu enemmän, menee aikaakin enemmän. Jos esimerkiksi linja 94 jatkettaisiin Itäkeskuksesta suoraan Itäväylää Rautatientorille, olisi matka-aika Kontulankaaren perukoilta keskustaan ruuhka-aikaan noin 35 - 40 min. Nykysysteemissä matka-aika on Rautatientorin metroasemalta ylös kapuaminen huomioiden aika tasan 30 min.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:31 ----------




> Nykyhetken matka-aikojen helpottaja?
> 
> Metron istumapaikat ovat nykyäänkin jo täynnä ruuhkassa aina Herttoniemi-R-tori-välillä. Miksei Laajasalosta voisi tehdä ruuhkapikalinjaa keskustaan? Sen lisäksi, että asukkaat ovat jo pussinperässä, miksi heidän täytyy vielä vaihtaa Herttoniemessä?
> 
> Tämä lyhentäisi R-tori-Gunillantie-matkaa keskimääräisestä 38 minuutista 16-20 minuuttiin. Linjan peruste olisi työmatka-aikojen kohtuullistaminen. Kaksin verroin nopeampi reitti lisäisi myös matkaajien määrää (pois autoilijoista). Linjakilpi olisi Herttoniemi-Hakaniemi-osuudella: "85X EI PYSÄHDY VÄLIPYSÄKEILLÄ"


Tuon linjan ajoaika Gunillantieltä Rautatientorille olisi kyllä jotain ihan muuta kuin 16 - 20 min. Vähintään tuo 10 min kuluisi jo Herttoniemen liikenneympyrään, josta menee ruuhka-aikaan vähintään vartti keskustaan, ehkä enemmänkin. Erityisesti Hakaniemi - Rautatientori -osuus on ruuhka-aikaan tukkoinen muun muassa valtavan bussimäärän takia. Jollaksesta Rautatientorille matka-aika olisi vähintään 35 min. Väittäisin muuten, että RT - Gunillantie kestää nyky-yhteyksillä ruuhka-aikaan noin 30 min ja RT - Jollas noin 35 min.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tuon linjan ajoaika Gunillantieltä Rautatientorille olisi kyllä jotain ihan muuta kuin 16 - 20 min. Vähintään tuo 10 min kuluisi jo Herttoniemen liikenneympyrään,


Toiseen suuntaan se ohitettaisiin ehdottamaani väylää, keskustan suuntaan HELMI:n avulla onnistuisi. Nykyään autolla liikenneympyrään menee muuten korkeintaan 2 minuuttia. 


> josta menee ruuhka-aikaan vähintään vartti keskustaan, ehkä enemmänkin. Erityisesti Hakaniemi - Rautatientori -osuus on ruuhka-aikaan tukkoinen muun muassa valtavan bussimäärän takia.


 Olisi kuitenkin järjetöntä ajaa vain Hakaniemeen. Sörnäisten rantatien bussikaistojen ja liikenneympyrän HELMIttämisen jälkeen voitaisiin jo puhua alle 20 minuutista Gunillantielle. 


> Jollaksesta Rautatientorille matka-aika olisi vähintään 35 min.


Tarkistin asian:
Rautatientori-Kalasatama ilman bussikaistoja 11 min (testattu ruuhka-aikaan matkustamalla linjoilla 68 ja Hakaniemessä vaihto 16:n ja vaihtoaika poistettu)Kalasatama-Kipparlahti nykyisin bussikaistoin 2,5 minHitsaajankatua Linnanrakentajantielle 1,5 min (700 m) Saman verran menisi Helmi-etuuksin liikenneympyrän kautta.Laivalahdenportti-Itäniitynpolku nykyään h85:llä 3 minSuoraan Kuvernöörintielle yhdellä välipysäkillä 1,5 minIsosaarentie-Rudolfintie nykyään h84:llä 2 minLoppumatka, perustuen h85:n keskinopeuteen ja matkan pituuteen 8 min
Yhteensä 29,5 min, Gunillantielle 22,5 min



> Väittäisin muuten, että RT - Gunillantie kestää nyky-yhteyksillä ruuhka-aikaan noin 30 min ja RT - Jollas noin 35 min.


Tarkistin asian:Kävely kompassitasolle 2,5 minLiukuportaat 2,5 minMetro ruuhka-aikaan tasan 11 minLiukuportaat ja bussipysäkille 1 minBussin lähtöön ~ 5 min85 kokonaismatka-aika ruuhka-aikaan 18 min
Yhteensä 40 min

40 min menee mm. Majvikista tai Kirkkonummelta Kamppiin ruuhka-aikana.

----------


## Renne

Armeija harvemmin antaa virka-apua poliisille jollaista kaupungeissa tarvitaan, mieleen ei tule yhtään esimerkkitapausta. Rajavartiolaitos sen sijaan on antanut mellakkapoliisille virka-apua. Tyypillinen virka-apu armeijalta on maastoetsinnät, jota varten varuskuntaa ei tarvita kaupungin ytimessä. Terrorismin torjuntaan (?) armeijaa ei myöskään tarvita kaupungin ytimessä.

Kruunuvuoren luolastoon varuskunnan voisi tietenkin siirtää. Hallituksen tavoitteena tosin on vähentää varuskuntien määrää, jopa puolella-kolmanneksella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Armeija harvemmin antaa virka-apua poliisille jollaista kaupungeissa tarvitaan, mieleen ei tule yhtään esimerkkitapausta.


Ole nyt Herran tähden onnellinen siitä, että elämme yhteiskunnassa, jossa armeijaa ei tarvitse harva se päivä marssittaa kaduille poliisien tueksi! Nykytilanteesta ei kuitenkaan automaattisesti seuraa se, että Santahaminan tai koko armeijan voisi lakkauttaa.

Itse sotilaspoliisina KaartJR:ssä palvelleena olen harvinaisen tietoinen niistä puolustusvoimien tehtävistä, joista Albert meitä kaikkia muistutti. Varsinaisen perinteisen sodan uhka on Suomessa olematon, niin nyt kuin ennustettavissa olevassa tulevaisuudessa. Muita uhkia sen sijaan riittää, ja väittäisin, että nykyisessä maailman tilanteessa tarvitsemme puolustusvoimiamme ehkä enemmän kuin koskaan sitten kylmän sodan.




> Terrorismin torjuntaan (?) armeijaa ei myöskään tarvita kaupungin ytimessä.


Juurikin tarvitaan.

Oden henkilökohtaiset ajatukset kannattaa asettaa oikeisiin mittasuhteisiin. Helsingillä ei ole mikään kiire rakentaa Santikseen mitään. Jos puolustusvoimat alueesta luopuisikin, on aika lailla epävarmaa, minkä verran sinne sen jälkeenkään ylipäätään voidaan rakentaa. Vihreät tulevat aikanaan muistuttamaan meitä  todennäköisesti hyvällä menestyksellä  alueen luontoarvoista, ja luonnon kannalta arvottomat alueet ovat todennäköisesti maaperältään aika lailla pilaantuneita. Rakennetaan nyt satamat ja Kaukoitä ensn, kyllä siinä on hommaa lähivuosikymmeniksi. 

Jos joskus 2050-luvulla ruvettaisiinkin Santahaminaa rakentamaan, ei se kuitenkaan olisi mikään peruste lykätä tai hylätä Laajasalon raitiotiehanke vuonna 2011. Kruunusillat raitioteineen eivät vaikuta Santahaminaan tuon taivaallista.

Metrohaaveilijoille joudun vielä sen verran kaatamaan suolaa haavoihin, että KSV on kyllä ottanut huomioon senkin skenaarion, jossa Santahaminaan tosiaan asutettaisiin kymmeniätuhansia asukkaita. Olikohan 60 000 jos en nyt väärin muista. Tässä skenaariossa heitä palvelee ns. pikaratikka, jonka valtuusto on jo hyväksynyt Laajasalon joukkoliikenteen rungoksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Kruunuvuoren luolastoon varuskunnan voisi tietenkin siirtää. .


Menee kauas ohi aiheen, mutta käsittääkseni luolat on todettu vähäkään suurempien ihmisjoukkojen toimintaan sopimattomiksi öljyjäämien ja täysin puutteellisen tuuletuksen takia. Tähän kaatui ampumaradan sijoittaminen luoliin. Tietty varmaan luolat voi rakentaa uusiksikin jos ei hintaa katsota.

----------


## Albert

Kaupungin järjestämään Kruunusiltojen suunnittelukilpailuun tuli määräaikaan mennessä noin 50 ilmoittautumista.
Siltakilpailun sivut.
Tavoitteena on, että kilpailu saadaan päätökseen vuoden 2012 loppuun mennessä. Sillan rakentamisesta ei ole vielä tehty päätöstä.

----------


## Antero Alku

HS uutisoi tänään köysiradasta Laajasaloon. Jutusta saa käsityksen, että KSV olisi tutkinut asiaa. Jutun aiheena on KS-lautakunnan lehdistötiedote, jossa köysirata-asia oli toisena tiistain kokouksen asialistan tiedotusaiheena.

Lautakunnan listateksti kertoo hieman toista kuin HS:n uutinen  tai oikeastaan niin, että kun lukee listan, ymmärtää KSV:n tiedotteeseen perustuvan uutisenkin oikein. Kyse on jo keväällä 19.4.2011 julkaistusta HSL:n köysirataraportista, jota muistaakseni puitiin täällä JLF:llkin perusteellisesti (en vain löytänyt ketjua).

Päätösehdotus on, että raportti merkitään tiedoksi, ei muuta. KSV siis ei aio tutkia mitään, vaan raportti merkitään vasta nyt lautakunnan tiedoksi. Päätöksen perusteluksi todetaan, että jos tutkittaisiin, köysirata pitäisi selvittää vertailukelpoisesti muihin yhteysvaihtoehtoihin verrattuna. Sitä siis raportti ei KSV:nkään mielestä tee, muttei myöskään anna aihetta jatkaa tutkimista.

Siis ei mitään uutta tällä rintamalla.

Antero

----------


## Albert

Eikös siinä raportissa painotettu kovasti, että maailmalla ei ole juurikaan tapahtunut köysirataonnettomuuksia.
Tuosta voipi lukea. Sieltä sitten List of accidents.

----------


## 339-DF

> Päätöksen perusteluksi todetaan, että jos tutkittaisiin, köysirata pitäisi selvittää vertailukelpoisesti muihin yhteysvaihtoehtoihin verrattuna. Sitä siis raportti ei KSV:nkään mielestä tee, muttei myöskään anna aihetta jatkaa tutkimista.


Mä nimenomaan olin pettynyt siihen, että siellä ei sanota noin.

Esityslistassa todetaan, että "Helsingin kaupunki", mitä instanssia se sitten tarkoittaakaan, arvioi, onko köysiratavaihtoehtoa tarkoituksenmukaista sisällyttää yhdeksi vaihtoehdoksi Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikenneratkaisun ympäristövaikutusten selvitykseen ja tarvittaessa tekee asiasta esityksen Uudenmaan ELY:lle. Mutta listateksti ei ota kantaa onko tarkoituksenmukaista vai eikö. Kslk:lle tiedotetaan, mutta päätöksen esityksen tekemisestä tekee joku harmaa eminenssi nimeltä "Helsingin kaupunki". Ja siitä, mikä se päätös on, ei anneta vinkkejä ollenkaan.

Minusta lautakunnan pitäisi ottaa tähän tiukemmin kantaa ja tehdä vastaehdotus, jossa päätös kuuluu yksiselitteisesti "Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta merkitsee selvityksen tiedoksi ja päättää lopettaa köysiradan selvittämisen. Lautakunta päättää myös, ettei ELY-keskukselle tehdä ehdotusta köysiradan mukaanottamisesta YVA-selvitykseen".

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä nimenomaan olin pettynyt siihen, että siellä ei sanota noin.


Mielenkiintoinen juttu, jonka aiheuttaa se, että sana arvioi on sekä tulevaisuutta, nykytilaa tai mennyttä tekemistä kuvaava sana. Ja minä tulkitsin, että se arviointi oli jo tehty, ja nyt ei tarvita muuta kuin merkitä paperi tiedoksi ja asia on loppuun käsitelty. Mutta totta, teksti voi tarkoittaa myös sitä, että joku jossain jää harkitsemaan esitystä ELY-keskukselle.

Minusta jatkoselvitykset ovat turhia, se käy ilmi jo tähänastisesta. Tietenkin voidaan jatkoselvittää ja todeta tähän astista selvemmin, että ei köysiradasta ole siltayhteyden vaihtoehdoksi. Mutta tulee mieleen, miten kalliiksi täytyy kaikkien asioiden selvittäminen tehdä. Rahalle on paljon parempaakin käyttöä.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Minusta jatkoselvitykset ovat turhia, se käy ilmi jo tähänastisesta.


Tuollaisenaan kyllä. Mikäli listateksti on tulkittavissa niin että selvitykset jatkuvat, niin lisättäköön siihen nyt ainakin yksi tolpanväli keskustaan saakka ja mahdollisesti vielä jatkopätkä syvemmälle Laajasaloon. Tuollainen Kruunuvuori-Hakaniemi -pätkä on auttamatta liian torso, vaikka edullinen olisikin.

----------


## j-lu

> Tuollainen Kruunuvuori-Hakaniemi -pätkä on auttamatta liian torso, vaikka edullinen olisikin.


Äläs nyt! Siinä on neuvostohenkisesti ratkaistu ongelma, kuinka ylittää Kruunuvuorenselkä. Se että ihmisillä on liikkumistarpeita muutenkin kuin Kruunuvuorenselän yli, on tämän kirkonkylän joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluperinteiden mukaisesti yhdentekevää.

Vakavammin ottaen joukkoliikennesuunnittelu kyllä kaipaisi enemmän abstrahointia. Ei ihan joka asiaa tarvitse selvittää ja tutkia, vaan alansa asioista hyvin perillä olevat ihmiset osaavat kyllä perustellusti todeta jotkut vaihtoehdot huonoiksi ihan parin minuutin pikakelauksen jälkeen. 

Toisaalta on mysteeri, miten Östersundomiin ei ymmärretä selvittää vaihtoehtona lähijunaa, mutta kaikille ratikkahankkeille selvitetään vaihtoehdot helikopterista sukellusveneeseen...

----------


## teme

Vetreä kuusikymppinen Soininvaara blogaa:



> Helsingin kaupungilla on vaikeuksia löytää rahat Kruunuvuoren rannan ratikkasiltaan, jolloin koko alue uhkaa jäädä vuosiksi jää kesannolle, vaikka maapohjan arvo kaavoitettuna on paljon siltaa arvokkaampi. Jos sama yhtiö omistaisi maan ja olisi vastuussa sillan rahoituksesta, se ei jahkailisi hetkeäkään.
> 
> Yhtiö, joka saisi hyödyt ja vastaisi investoinneista, tuottaisi parempaa asuinympäristöä kuin nykyinen kankea budjettiperusteinen järjestelmä.
> 
> Helsingissä luottamusmiehet päätyivät budjettineuvotteluissa Kruunuvuoren rannan osalta juuri tällaisen yhtiön perustamiseen. Se menisi suunnilleen niin, että kaupunki siirtäisi apportio-omaisuutena maapohjan tuolle yhtiölle. Yhtiö ottaisi lainan sillan ja katuverkon rakentamiseen, vuokraisi tai myisi tontit ja tuloilla hoitaisi pikkuhiljaa lainat pois. Kun yhtiö olisi velaton, se purettaisiin ja kaupunki saisi valmiin alueen ilmaiseksi. Päätös ei ollut yksimielinen. Yksi Helsingin kolmesta suuresta puolueesta suhtautui siihen epäillen, koska valta karkaa.


Ihan uusi asia tämä ei tosin ole. http://www.soininvaara.fi/2011/09/02...io-ja-verotus/

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Aiheeseen liittyen: YLE: Santahaminasta toivotaan ratkaisua Helsingin tonttipulaan

Onkohan tämä viimeinen epätoivoinen yritys saada ratikkahanke kaadettua ja nostettua metrokissa uudelleen pöydälle?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onkohan tämä viimeinen epätoivoinen yritys saada ratikkahanke kaadettua ja nostettua metrokissa uudelleen pöydälle?


Näin olen tulkinnut. Yksi pääallekirjoittajista, Osmo Soininvaara, nimittäin on julkaissut aloitteen blogissaan ja mukana on virke "Mitä myöhemmin tämä [Santahaminan asuttaminen] tapahtuu, sitä enemmän virheellisiä investointeja ehditään tehdä."

Pyynnöistä huolimatta Soininvaara ei ole täsmentänyt, mitä virheelliset investoinnit tarkoittavat. Minulle ei tule mieleen muuta sellaista Laajasaloon liittyvää investointia, johon Santahaminan asuttaminen voisi vaikuttaa, kuin ratikkasilta, jota ei kannata tehdä, kun metro tulee kuitenkin parinkymmenen vuoden päästä. Kuulostaako tutulta virreltä? No, sitä on viimeiset 50 vuotta tällä seudulla veisattu. Olkoonkin että tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa metro on tutkittu lähes mahdottomaksi toteuttaa ja jo kertaalleen poistettu kaavoistakin.

----------


## aki

> Aiheeseen liittyen: YLE: Santahaminasta toivotaan ratkaisua Helsingin tonttipulaan
> 
> Onkohan tämä viimeinen epätoivoinen yritys saada ratikkahanke kaadettua ja nostettua metrokissa uudelleen pöydälle?


Mun mielestä on järkyttävää että Helsinki pitää väkisin saada rakennettua täyteen luonnon kustannuksella, Vuosaaren rannat on täyteen rakennettu lukuunottamatta uutelan kärkeä, Kivikon luontokaistalekin tulee vielä kutistumaan kunhan Lahdenväylän reunan työpaikkarakentaminen valmistuu. Kruunuvuorenrannan valmistumisen jälkeen vaihtoehtoina kokonaan uusille asuinalueille on enää Malmin lentokenttä ja Santahamina, rakennettaisiin sitten mieluummin lentokentän alue kun se on jo valmiiksi aukeaa aluetta, Santahaminan pitäisin kyllä tulevaisuudessakin sotilaskäytössä. Helsingillähän on myös laaja Östersundomin alue joka on vasta suunnitteluasteella, eiköhän senkin alueen rakentamiseen saada menemään helposti 10 vuotta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pyynnöistä huolimatta Soininvaara ei ole täsmentänyt, mitä virheelliset investoinnit tarkoittavat. Minulle ei tule mieleen muuta sellaista Laajasaloon liittyvää investointia, johon Santahaminan asuttaminen voisi vaikuttaa, kuin ratikkasilta, jota ei kannata tehdä, kun metro tulee kuitenkin parinkymmenen vuoden päästä.


Halutaan luoda illuusio kiireestä, jotta päätös saadaan tehtyä? Jos ei ole "kiire", ei tule päätöksiä. Tämä olisi mahdollinen selitys Oden vastaamattomuudelle, koska uskon, että ei Soininvaara sinänsä pidättelisi, jos haluaisi sanoa, että mieluummin odotetaan metroa.

----------


## teme

> Mun mielestä on järkyttävää että Helsinki pitää väkisin saada rakennettua täyteen luonnon kustannuksella, Vuosaaren rannat on täyteen rakennettu lukuunottamatta uutelan kärkeä, Kivikon luontokaistalekin tulee vielä kutistumaan kunhan Lahdenväylän reunan työpaikkarakentaminen valmistuu. Kruunuvuorenrannan valmistumisen jälkeen vaihtoehtoina kokonaan uusille asuinalueille on enää Malmin lentokenttä ja Santahamina, rakennettaisiin sitten mieluummin lentokentän alue kun se on jo valmiiksi aukeaa aluetta, Santahaminan pitäisin kyllä tulevaisuudessakin sotilaskäytössä. Helsingillähän on myös laaja Östersundomin alue joka on vasta suunnitteluasteella, eiköhän senkin alueen rakentamiseen saada menemään helposti 10 vuotta.


Eiku rakennetaan ne motarien varret muuttamalla ne kaduiksi. Virallinen arvaus yhdeksään miljoonaa kerrosneliötä, eli yhdeksän Jätkäsaarta. Jonkun verran siinä menee metsääkin sen varrelta, mutta minusta esimerksi Tali olisi paljon parempi luontokohde jos sen ja tien välissä olisi taloja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:52 ----------




> Halutaan luoda illuusio kiireestä, jotta päätös saadaan tehtyä? Jos ei ole "kiire", ei tule päätöksiä. Tämä olisi mahdollinen selitys Oden vastaamattomuudelle, koska uskon, että ei Soininvaara sinänsä pidättelisi, jos haluaisi sanoa, että mieluummin odotetaan metroa.


Realistisemmin Ode tai kukaan muukaan 40 allekirjoittaneesta ei ole suuremmin miettinyt asiaa. Tuon aloitteen varsinainen pointti on Santahaminan tulevaisuus.

Ja KSV aivan oikein toteaa että tarvittavat suunnitelmat on olemassa, eli pikaratikkavaraukset:



> Myös parannetuista liikenneyhteyksistä alueelle on kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston mukaan olemassa suunnitelmat.


http://www.yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/20...n_2917777.html

Tästähän seuraa vaan se että silta pitää tehdä jo ihan mahdollisen Santahaminan raideyhteyden takia, ja että voisi panostaa siihen että jo Laajasalon yhteys on laadukkaampi.

----------


## hmikko

> Pyynnöistä huolimatta Soininvaara ei ole täsmentänyt, mitä virheelliset investoinnit tarkoittavat. Minulle ei tule mieleen muuta sellaista Laajasaloon liittyvää investointia, johon Santahaminan asuttaminen voisi vaikuttaa, kuin ratikkasilta, jota ei kannata tehdä, kun metro tulee kuitenkin parinkymmenen vuoden päästä.


Epäilen, että Soininvaara yksinkertaisesti tarkoittaa Santahaminan asuntorakentamisen hajaantumista jonnekin oleellisesti kauemmas keskustasta jos se ei tule Santahaminaan. Soininvaarahan oli tässä juurikin virittelemässä Kruunuvuorenrannan suunnitelmalle ratikkayhteyksineen rahoitusmekanismia. Itse en ainakaan ole hahmottanut häntä miksikään Laajasalon ratikan vastustajaksi, vaikka hän onkin metron rakentamista kannattanut muissa yhteyksissä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Epäilen, että Soininvaara yksinkertaisesti tarkoittaa Santahaminan asuntorakentamisen hajaantumista jonnekin oleellisesti kauemmas keskustasta jos se ei tule Santahaminaan. Soininvaarahan oli tässä juurikin virittelemässä Kruunuvuorenrannan suunnitelmalle ratikkayhteyksineen rahoitusmekanismia. Itse en ainakaan ole hahmottanut häntä miksikään Laajasalon ratikan vastustajaksi, vaikka hän onkin metron rakentamista kannattanut muissa yhteyksissä.


No, tätä tukee nyt ainakin Oden uusin postaus, lainattuna: "Jos vaihtoehtona on asuttaa 20 000 ihmistä pikaratikan varrelle Santahaminaan tai hajauttaa heidät kymmenien kolometrien automatkan päähän sinne sun tänne --"

----------


## Albert

Santahamina on paljon muutakin, kuin mitä silmä näkee. Sen "näkymättömän" muuttaminen johonkin toisaalle saattaa olla hintava juttu. Eikä ole ehkä mieleen Puolustusvoimille.
Lisäksi saari on varsinainen luontoreservaatti! Voi kuulostaa hassulta, mutta niin luemma on.
Helsingissä, Espoossa ja Vantaalla on valtavia peltoalueita, jonne asutusta voi hyvinkin keskittää vaikka kuinka tiukkaan nippuun. Mikä ihmepaikka se Santahamina sitten asuntorakentamisen kannalta on?
Hulppeita rantatonttejako raharikkaille?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Santahamina on paljon muutakin, kuin mitä silmä näkee. Sen "näkymättömän" muuttaminen johonkin toisaalle saattaa olla hintava juttu.


Miksi Puolustusvoimat rakentaisi sellaiseen mottiin mitään tärkeitä johtokeskuksia tai muita?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:03 ----------




> Mikä ihmepaikka se Santahamina sitten asuntorakentamisen kannalta on?


Paikka josta on alle puoli tuntia keskustaan.

----------


## Mikle

> Lisäksi saari on varsinainen luontoreservaatti! Voi kuulostaa hassulta, mutta niin luemma on.


Näin on. johtuen juuri siitä kun paikkaa ei ole päässyt "suuri yleisö" kuluttamaan loppuun. 

Lisään tähän sen verran asiaa, että omasta mielestäni on myös sääli, kun kaikki vähänkään keskustan lähellä olevat pläntit halutaan väkisin saada täyteen betonikyliä. Kyllä sitä lääniä riittää muuallakin. Malmin kenttää ja Santahaminaa kohtaan on tietyillä tahoilla ollut lähes fetissin omainen tarve päästä mylläämään ne pois aikaisemmasta käyttötarkoituksesta. 

Ja mulle on muodostunut sellainen käsitys, että ton Santiksen saaminen pois puolustuslaitoksen käytöstä on joillekin asiaa ajaville itsetarkoitus eikä niinkään sen maa-alan hyötykäyttö.
Kyllä Suomessa tarvitaan puolustusvoimia ja uskottavaa puolustusta. Santis on yksi tärkeä osa sitä ja sillä on merkitystä pääkaupungin puolustuksessa. Siksi minusta on ikävä seurata noita ainaisia puheita asevoimien pienentämisestä ja säästöistä. Emmekö me suomalaiset enää tunne omaa historiaamme tai ole kiinnostuneita asemastamme hamassa tulevaisudessa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Santis on yksi tärkeä osa sitä ja sillä on merkitystä pääkaupungin puolustuksessa.


Mitä merkitystä? Santiksesta ei voi erityisen hyvin hoitaa pääkaupungin ilma-, maa- eikä meripuolustusta.

----------


## Mikle

> Mitä merkitystä? Santiksesta ei voi erityisen hyvin hoitaa pääkaupungin ilma-, maa- eikä meripuolustusta.


Voisihan toki vastaava paikka olla jossain muuallakin pääkaupungin lähellä, mutta kun se paikka nyt tuolla sattuu olemaan niin miksei sen anneta olla? Ja  kuka tosissaan uskoo. että noin läheltä pääkaupungin ydintä löytyisi armeijalle oikeasti vapaita tontteja? :Very Happy:  Kohtuullisen lähellä se on keskustaa ja hallinnon kannalta tärkeitä paikkoja. 

Kaivoin tuossa joutessani netistä asiaa koskevan selvityksen 
Kyseessä siis Puolustusministeriön tuottama "Selvitys Santahaminan asemasta" ja se on julkaistu 10.11.2005

Tässä hieman lainausta tuosta raportista,sivulta 4.
"_Erityinen merkitys Santahaminan alueella on pääkaupunkiseudun ilmatorjunnan kannalta. Helsingin Ilmatorjuntarykmentin lakkauttamisen seurauksena Santahaminan merkitys ilmatorjunnan harjoitusalueena tulee kasvamaan nykyisestä. Samoin kasvaa Santahaminan merkitys ilmatorjunnan ohjusjärjestelmien tuliasema-alueena, etenkin valmiuden kohottamisen alkuvaiheessa...
Selontekojen edellyttämässä pääkaupunkiseudun puolustuksen kehittämisessä on otettava huomioon niin rauhan ajan kuin kriisin eri vaiheiden vaatimukset kohteiden suojaamiselle ja virka-avulle. Tämä ei ole mahdollista, mikäli siihen tarkoitetut johtamisen, huollon ja jalkaväen joukkojen osat tuottava rauhan ajan joukko-osasto sijaitsee pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella_."

Lainaus päättyy.
Eihän Santahamina paikkana toki yksistään muodosta pk-seudun puolustusta, mutta sillä on siinä aivan keskeinen rooli. Mihin perustuu arviosi, ettei sieltä voi esim.pääkaupungin ilma- ja maapuolustusta hoitaa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mihin perustuu arviosi, ettei sieltä voi esim.pääkaupungin ilma- ja maapuolustusta hoitaa?


Miten auttaa maapuolustukseen yksi saari syrjässä pääkaupungista? Ei olla enää keskiajalla, jossa taistelut käytiin linnoitusten ympärillä. Yhtä hyvin mistä tahansa muualta Etelä-Suomesta voidaan perustaa pääkaupunkiseudun puolustusjoukot. Sama koskee ilmatorjuntaa. Sen ei tarvitse olla Santahaminassa. Jos tarkoitus on levittää ilmapuolustus pääkaupunkiseudun ympärille, paremmin tieyhteyksiä on tarjolla pohjoisesta kuin yhdeltä kaakkoiselta saarelta. Ja pääkaupunkiseudun ilmapuolustuksen maahan kohdistuvat taistelut käydään muutenkin Ilmavoimien tukikohdissa ympäri Etelä-Suomea.

Puolustusvoimat voi julkisesti sanoa mitä haluaa, kyllä siellä kenraalitaso tietää Santiksen hyödyttömyyden. Santis on PV:lle tukikohta vain imagopuolustukseen.

Ja paremmin pääkaupunkiseutu puolustetaan ilmahyökkäyksiltä, jos Santikseen uppoava maan arvo käytettäisiin parinkymmenen ohjuslavetin ostamiseen.

----------


## 339-DF

Minusta Santiksen maanpuolustuksellista merkitystä on vähän vaikeaa perus-Pentin ruveta täällä arvioimaan suuntaan tai toiseen. Me ei oikeasti ymmärretä yhtään mitään maanpuolustukseen ja muuhun kriisinhallintaan liittyvistä asioista  sellaisella tasolla, että osattaisiin sanoa Santahaminan strategisesta tai koulutuksellisesta merkityksestä yhtään mitään. Ja sama pätee poliitikkoihinkin.




> Malmin kenttää ja Santahaminaa kohtaan on tietyillä tahoilla ollut lähes fetissin omainen tarve päästä mylläämään ne pois aikaisemmasta käyttötarkoituksesta.


Juuri näin. Ja sitä taistelua käydään nähtävästi niin kauan, kunnes se voitetaan. Välillä voi olla asemasotavaiheita mutta jossain vaiheessa tuo aina leimahtaa uudelleen, kuten nyt on käynyt Santiksen kanssa. Santiksen osalta voisi olettaa että taustalla on yleistä armeijavastaisuutta (vihreät) ja metrokiimaa (demarit).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Me ei oikeasti ymmärretä yhtään mitään maanpuolustukseen ja muuhun kriisinhallintaan liittyvistä asioista  sellaisella tasolla, että osattaisiin sanoa Santahaminan strategisesta tai koulutuksellisesta merkityksestä yhtään mitään.


Toisaalta peruskentsu ei ymmärrä maankäytön kehittämisen arvosta mitään. Totta kai kenraalit kaivavat juoksuhaudat, kun Santiksen luovuttaminen ei heitä hyödyttäisi mitenkään.

----------


## tlajunen

> Paikka josta on alle puoli tuntia keskustaan.


Sellaisia paikkoja on tyhjillään (l. peltoja ja metsää) Helsingin ympäristö suorastaan tulvillaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sellaisia paikkoja on tyhjillään (l. peltoja ja metsää) Helsingin ympäristö suorastaan tulvillaan.


No annapa tulla. Kun saadaan puoli miljoonaa asukasta täyteen, voidaan hetkeksi lopettaa laskeminen.

Jokainen keskustaa lähempänä oleva alue vähentää asuntojen hintojen nousua pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## Mikle

> Totta kai kenraalit kaivavat juoksuhaudat, kun Santiksen luovuttaminen ei heitä hyödyttäisi mitenkään.


Meikäläisellä ei näin perusreserviläisenä ja aikanaan hiukka päälle vuoden intissä viettäneenä ole kapasiteettia arvioida, mikä pääkauppungin puolustuksen kannalta on tarpeen ja mikä ei. Sen verran auktoriteettiuskoa mulla kuitenkin löytyy, että mä luotan tässä maamme tämän alan ammatti-ihmisiin, jotka hyvinkin löytyvät tuolta puolustuslaitoksesta.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Meikäläisellä ei näin perusreserviläisenä ja aikanaan hiukka päälle vuoden intissä viettäneenä ole kapasiteettia arvioida, mikä pääkauppungin puolustuksen kannalta on tarpeen ja mikä ei. Sen verran auktoriteettiuskoa mulla kuitenkin löytyy, että mä luotan tässä maamme tämän alan ammatti-ihmisiin, jotka hyvinkin löytyvät tuolta puolustuslaitoksesta.


Tunnustan itsekin, ettei minulla ole kapasiteettia tuota arvioida. Sen verran ymmärrän maailmaa, että sen tarpeen arviointia ei tule tehdä Santahaminassa, vaan puolustusministeriössä. Eiköhän siellä ymmärretä riittävästi, eikä ole niin pahasti oma lehmä ojassa.

----------


## Mikle

> Ja pääkaupunkiseudun ilmapuolustuksen maahan kohdistuvat taistelut käydään muutenkin Ilmavoimien tukikohdissa ympäri Etelä-Suomea.


No en mä tästäkään juuri ymmärrä, kun ei ole mun alaa edes ressuna. Mutta juuri pääkaupungin suojanahan tuon Santiksen voisi tässäkin tapauksessa kuvitella toimivan hyvin. Käsittääkseni it-kalusto on Suomessa hyvinkin kehittynyttä ja kantaa vähän värkistä riippuen pitkälle. Lisäksi asia, josta ymmärrän reserviläisenä vähän enemmän, on se, että jos joku tänne on tulossa niin tärkeisiin pääkaupungin kohteisiin rupeaa pukkaamaan ilmasta  ehkä mereltäkin vastapuolen erikoisjoukkoa sekä muita yhtä vähän lastenkatseltavia sankareita  :Very Happy: 

Siinä vaiheeessa, jos pääkaupunkia puolustaa joku saunamajuriporukka, jonka tukikohta on poliittisella päätöksellä alueellisteettu Äkäslompoloon ja varusteet säästösyistä Kuhmoon niin saattavat hiukka myöhässä olla Hesaan saapuessaan.  :Very Happy:  Ja sittenkin tarvitsevat karttaa löytääkseen ne tärkiät paikat..

----------


## tlajunen

> No annapa tulla. Kun saadaan puoli miljoonaa asukasta täyteen, voidaan hetkeksi lopettaa laskeminen.


Mahtuuko Santahaminaan puoli miljoonaa?

Puolen tunnin matka-aika Helsingin keskustaan menee siinä Keravan paikkeilla. Nopeilla junilla Järvenpään paikkeilla. Mutta sanotaan nyt rajaksi Kerava, niin voidaan hoitaa liikenne "metromaisella" raideliikenteellä. Kerava on Helsingin keskustasta noin 30 km etäisyydellä. Sitä lähempänä on on paaaaaaljon rakentamatonta maastoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mahtuuko Santahaminaan puoli miljoonaa?


Ei. Exactly my point. Jos tarvitaan asutusta puolelle miljoonalle, ei oikein auta, jos yhden 20 000 läntin tilalle ehdottaa toista 20 000 länttiä. Ne tarvitaan molemmat.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:43 ----------




> Puolen tunnin matka-aika Helsingin keskustaan menee siinä Keravan paikkeilla. Nopeilla junilla Järvenpään paikkeilla.


Et saa millään matka-ajaksi kaikille alta puolta tuntia, jos rakennat vain nopeiden junien varaan. Mitä tiheämmäksi tuon etäisyyden alue rakennetaan, sitä hitaammaksi matkat sen sisällä muuttuvat.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:44 ----------




> Käsittääkseni it-kalusto on Suomessa hyvinkin kehittynyttä ja kantaa vähän värkistä riippuen pitkälle.


Jos se kantaa pitkälle, miksi sen pitäisi olla keskustan kupeessa? Jos se on kiinteästi asennettu Santikseen, eikö se ole todella helppo maali?




> Lisäksi asia, josta ymmärrän reserviläisenä vähän enemmän, on se, että jos joku tänne on tulossa niin tärkeisiin pääkaupungin kohteisiin rupeaa pukkaamaan ilmasta  ehkä mereltäkin vastapuolen erikoisjoukkoa sekä muita yhtä vähän lastenkatseltavia sankareita


Siinä tapauksessa Santis on taas ihan turha, koska se ei ole strategisten kohteiden suojana, vaan kaukana keskustasta. Jos taas tarve ei ole ihan niin nopealle lähdölle, yhtä hyvin voidaan tulla pohjoisesta suoria teitäkin. Santis ei myöskään ole laivaston tukikohta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Palaan aiheeseen sen verran, että pohdinta Sandiksen tulevaisuudesta on irrelevanttia Laajasalon raideyhteyden kannalta. Yhteyttä ei tehdä tai olla tekemättä Sandiksen vuoksi, vaan Kruunuvuorenrantaa varten. Niille, jotka haluavat rakentaa Sandiksen, raideyhteys on pelkästään ilouutinen. Kun silta on kustannettu Kruunuvuorenrannan maanmyynnillä, Sandista varten on valmiina ilmainen joukkoliikenneväylä kantakaupunkiin.

Joku haaveilee yhä metrosta ja on sitä mieltä, että ratikkasilta on virhe. Tämän mielestä parempi on, että kruunuvuorelaiset oppivat autoilijoiksi ja keskeinen osa Kruunuvuorenrannasta jätetään rakentamatta, jotta siihen voidaan joskus tehdä metro, jota varten pitää rakentaa asuntoja Santahaminaan. Ei tässä ajattelussa olennaista ole Sandiksen sotilaskäytön tarpeellisuus tai tarpeettomuus, ainoa tarve on keksiä syy metrolle. Tosin asia on niin, ettei Sandiksen asukasmäärälle metroa tarvita, ratikka riittää hyvin ja palvelee paremmin.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Palaan aiheeseen sen verran, että pohdinta Sandiksen tulevaisuudesta on irrelevanttia Laajasalon raideyhteyden kannalta. Yhteyttä ei tehdä tai olla tekemättä Sandiksen vuoksi, vaan Kruunuvuorenrantaa varten. Niille, jotka haluavat rakentaa Sandiksen, raideyhteys on pelkästään ilouutinen. Kun silta on kustannettu Kruunuvuorenrannan maanmyynnillä, Sandista varten on valmiina ilmainen joukkoliikenneväylä kantakaupunkiin.
> 
> Joku haaveilee yhä metrosta ja on sitä mieltä, että ratikkasilta on virhe. Tämän mielestä parempi on, että kruunuvuorelaiset oppivat autoilijoiksi ja keskeinen osa Kruunuvuorenrannasta jätetään rakentamatta, jotta siihen voidaan joskus tehdä metro, jota varten pitää rakentaa asuntoja Santahaminaan. Ei tässä ajattelussa olennaista ole Sandiksen sotilaskäytön tarpeellisuus tai tarpeettomuus, ainoa tarve on keksiä syy metrolle. Tosin asia on niin, ettei Sandiksen asukasmäärälle metroa tarvita, ratikka riittää hyvin ja palvelee paremmin.


On teoriassa mahdollista, että Sandiksen rakentamisen ja muiden ratikkaproggiksien jäljiltä Helsingin keskustan katuverkko alkaa olemaan ratikoiden osalta tukossa. Jos näin käy, niin se Sandikseen menevä ratikka voidaan helposti muuttaa katumetroksi, joka sukeltaa keskustaan tullessaan maan alle ja käyttää Töölön metron varauksen. Tähän ei kuitenkaan liene tarvetta ainakaan näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa. Mutta onhan se kiva, että tuo varaus on olemassa, jos vaikka joskus Helsinkiin saadaan niin laaja ratikkaverkko, ettei keskustan katukapasiteetti riitä.

----------


## risukasa

Todellakin kaukana ollaan vielä katuverkon välityskyvystä. Tällä hetkellähän sitä katuverkkoa on varaa tarjota ilmaiseksi kenelle tahansa sunnuntaiautoilijalle.

----------


## teme

Varmaan välityskyky riippuu linjastosta, eli puhuttaisko siitä? Minusta esimerkiksi näin:

1) 10 Aleksia Laajasaloon. Tarjoaa joko yhden linjan 5 min vuorovälillä tai kaksi 10 min vuorovälillä.
2) 7 poikki eteläpäästä ja Topeliukselle
Kruunuvuori - Kamppi - Pasila - Hakaniemi - Kirra

Tuon voi tehdä myös tehdä kahtena linjana ja poikkaista Pasilassakin
7 Itä-Pasila - Kamppi - Kruunuvuori
2 Ilmala - Hakaniemi - Kirra.

----------


## kouvo

> Ei. Exactly my point. Jos tarvitaan asutusta puolelle miljoonalle, ei oikein auta, jos yhden 20 000 läntin tilalle ehdottaa toista 20 000 länttiä. Ne tarvitaan molemmat.


Argumenttina Santiksen rakentamisen puolesta tässä ei ole mitään järkeä. Aikaulottuvuus on liian pitkä. Jospa nyt ensin väsättäisiin ne torpat muutamalle sadalle tuhannelle uudisasukkaalle sellaisille alueille pk-seudulla, joiden rakentaminen ei ole aivan yhtä kiistanalaista. Santiksen ehtii pilata myöhemminkin. 

Ratikkasillan valmistuminen tulee todennäköisesti hillitsemään aika monen haaveita Santiksen asuinrakentamisesta, kun eihän sinne sitten enää voi metroa vetää.

----------


## Albert

> Jos se kantaa pitkälle, miksi sen pitäisi olla keskustan kupeessa? Jos se on kiinteästi asennettu Santikseen, eikö se ole todella helppo maali?


Tuskin ohjuspatterit ja laivasto makaa Santahaminassa. Lähimmät Hornetit löytyvät Tampereelta (kai).
Ei niiden tarvitsekaan olla missään tietyssä paikassa. 
Minä en tiedä mitään. En siis pysty salaisuuksia paljastamaan. Mutta taitavat nykyään olla tärkeitä johtokeskukset ja tilannevalvomot. Jos tällaisia on syvällä Sandiksen alla, ei niitä muutamalla millillä siirretä muualle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuskin ohjuspatterit ja laivasto makaa Santahaminassa. Lähimmät Hornetit löytyvät Tampereelta (kai).
> Ei niiden tarvitsekaan olla missään tietyssä paikassa.


Nimenomaan. Minkään muunkaan asian ei erityisesti tarvitse olla Santahaminassa. Jos pääkaupunkiseutua puolustetaan, ilmataistelut käydään Tampereelta tai jostain muualata johtaen, lentotukikohdista ympäri Etelä-Suomea (ei, niitä ei ole siellä rauhan aikana olemassa, ei edes piilossa). Maasta ammuttava ilmatorjunta hoidetaan jostain ihan muualta kuin Santiksesta.




> Mutta taitavat nykyään olla tärkeitä johtokeskukset ja tilannevalvomot. Jos tällaisia on syvällä Sandiksen alla, ei niitä muutamalla millillä siirretä muualle.


En minäkään tiedä, mutta olen täysin varma, ettei sellaisia ole Santiksessa. Se olisi niille varsin typerä paikka. Luolatilaa kannattaa ennemmin tehdä johonkin muualle kuin varuskunnan alle, kun Suomessa ei sellaisesta pulaa ole.

Eikä se luolatila nyt mahdottomia maksa, kun vaakakupissa on miljardien maankäytön mahdollisuudet.

Kyllä, pääkaupunkiseudun uskottava puolustus vaatii varuskunnan, joka on keskittynyt erityisesti pääkaupunkiseudun puolustukseen. Mutta nykyaikaisessa sodankäynnissä Santis ei ole siihen mitenkään erityisen hyvä paikka. Maayhteydet ovat Helsinkiin pohjoisesta paljon paremmat ja täynnä vaihtoehtoja. Eikä Santis ole mikään paloasema, josta tarvitaan lähtövalmius ja perilletulo 15 minuutissa. Ihan yhtä hyvin voidaan ajaa puoli tuntia pidempään pohjoisesta. Toki se vaatii, että varusmieskoulutuksessakin tulee ajomatkaa vähän enemmän, mutta se on suhteutettava siihen, miten Santiksen asukkaiden ajomatka lyhenee verrattuna heidän vaihtoehtoiseen asumiseen kauempana. 20 000 asukasta jossain Hyvinkäällä tuottaa liikennekuormaa monisatakertaisesti enemmän kuin muutama tuhat sotilasta jossain Kärkölässä tai missä vain.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:28 ----------

Ja palatakseni itse aiheeseen: ei tämä keskustelu sinänsä kyllä tämän päivän Laajasalon yhteyksiin liity. Santis ei missään tapauksessa tulisi niin nopeasti, että metrosuunnitelmia kannattaisi nyt tehdä ja korvata niillä ratikkasuunnitelmia. Jos jotain halutaan metron hyväksi tehdä, se sillanpää Kruunuvuorenrannassa voidaan jättää toistaiseksi rakentamatta, että se metrovaraus säilyy. Metronhan voi laittaa sillalle, jos se väkisin myöhemmin halutaan, jos sille vain on se varaus tunnelin suulle toisessa rannassa. Mutta Laajasalon ratikan valmiina olo tekee kyllä Santiksesta entistä houkuttelevamman paikan rakentaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Kyllä, pääkaupunkiseudun uskottava puolustus vaatii varuskunnan, joka on keskittynyt erityisesti pääkaupunkiseudun puolustukseen. Mutta nykyaikaisessa sodankäynnissä Santis ei ole siihen mitenkään erityisen hyvä paikka. Maayhteydet ovat Helsinkiin pohjoisesta paljon paremmat ja täynnä vaihtoehtoja. Eikä Santis ole mikään paloasema, josta tarvitaan lähtövalmius ja perilletulo 15 minuutissa. Ihan yhtä hyvin voidaan ajaa puoli tuntia pidempään pohjoisesta.


Hyrylähän tuossa juuri lakkautettiin jokunen vuosi sitten. En varsinaisesti usko että ainakaan sen varjolla, että helsinki haluaa rakentaa jokusen torpan Santikseen, jotta voi vedellä sinne oranssia hukkaputkea mitään uutta varuskuntaa perustettaisin Santista korvaamaan pk-seudun ympäristöön.




> Metronhan voi laittaa sillalle, jos se väkisin myöhemmin halutaan, jos sille vain on se varaus tunnelin suulle toisessa rannassa.


Vaatinee myös raskaammat (kalliimmat) siltajärjestelyt. Kaiken kaikkiaan nuo metrohömpötykset siihen(kin) suuntaan ovat juurikin tuota mainitsemaasi väkisin haluamista. Johan nykyäänkin jo  esim. nelonen/kymppi -parivalkko raahavat "museo-olosuhteissa" mukanaan sellaista pokaa, jota ei edes villeimmissä Santisutopioissa ole kuvitelmissakaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En varsinaisesti usko että ainakaan sen varjolla, että helsinki haluaa rakentaa jokusen torpan Santikseen, jotta voi vedellä sinne oranssia hukkaputkea mitään uutta varuskuntaa perustettaisin Santista korvaamaan pk-seudun ympäristöön.


Paitsi että sinne ei tarvitse vetää metroa. Mutta jos joku haluaa sen option pitää edelleen auki, se on auki. Jollei siis joku vielä ole vakuuttunut siitä, että pikaratikka riittää ja haluaisi Santiksen varjolla jarruttaa Laajasalon ratikkaa. Mutta Santiksen metrokysymys nyt ei liity mitenkään Santiksen asuttamiskysymykseen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:53 ----------




> Vaatinee myös raskaammat (kalliimmat) siltajärjestelyt.


No tietääkseni joka tapauksessa se Laajasalon silta ollaan metrokelpoiseksi tekemässä, täysin Santiksesta riippumatta. Ja tuskinpa metron ja ratikan akseli- ja kokonaispainon erolla mitään niin suurta eroa on. Suurin kuormitus sille sillalle tulee kuitenkin sen omasta painostaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta Santiksen metrokysymys nyt ei liity mitenkään Santiksen asuttamiskysymykseen.


Sipoon ryöstön koomisia perusteluita verrokkina käyttäen en lähtisi kokonaan poissulkemaan metron vaikutusta myös Santiksen asuttamiskysymykseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos jotain halutaan metron hyväksi tehdä, se sillanpää Kruunuvuorenrannassa voidaan jättää toistaiseksi rakentamatta, että se metrovaraus säilyy. Metronhan voi laittaa sillalle, jos se väkisin myöhemmin halutaan, jos sille vain on se varaus tunnelin suulle toisessa rannassa.


Kruunuvuorenrannassa ei ole mahdollisuutta rakentaa metroa nykyisen osayleiskaavan mukaan. Ja osayleiskaava on jo valtuustossa hyväksytty ja sillä on lainvoima. Tietenkin aina voi kaikkea muuttaa...

Selitys edellä olevaan on metrotunnelin runkomelussa sekä raiteen korkeusasemassa. Rata menisi Haakoninlahden pohjoiskärjen päältä, missä se olisi merenpinnan yläpuolella. Sitten tulee ramppi maan alle, ja rampin jälkeen tarvitaan vielä pituutta laskeutumiseen. Vasta kun rata on 30 metrin syvyydessä, voidaan alkaa rakentaa radan päälle. Tällaista tyhjää aluetta ja liikkumisestettä ei kukaan halua eikä sitä ole järkevää laittaa alueen parhaimmille rakentamispaikoille.

Metro olisi ollut mahdollinen, jos se olisi tullut merenpohjan alla ja siten tarpeeksi syvällä. Tosin silloin se olisi vähän liiankin syvällä suhteessa maanpintaan sen kannalta, miten kauan kestää päästä asemalta ulos. Merenpinnnan alapuolelle teko on liian suuri riski kallioruhjeen vuoksi. Betonitunneli suunniteltiin vaihtoehdoksi, mutta sekin on kallis ja siitä jää pysyvät jäljet rakentamisen aikaisista järjestelystä.

Metro siis olisi pilannut kaavoituksen ja maksanut liikaa. Kun kerran metron kapasiteettia ei tarvita, vaan Sandiskin voidaan hoitaa ratikalla jos Sandis rakennetaan, metrolle ei jätetty mitään varauksia. Tämä päätös oli lähes yksimielinen paitsi muodollisesti myös asiallisesti. Olen kuullut vain yhden henkilön esittäneen haluavansa kuitenkin metron, mutta se halu jäi keskusteluihin eikä tullut pöytäkirjoihin.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Siinä tapauksessa Santis on taas ihan turha, koska se ei ole strategisten kohteiden suojana, vaan kaukana keskustasta. Jos taas tarve ei ole ihan niin nopealle lähdölle, yhtä hyvin voidaan tulla pohjoisesta suoria teitäkin. Santis ei myöskään ole laivaston tukikohta.


Pääkaupungin lähellä sijaitsevan tukikohdan tarpeen ymmärrän itse hyvin. Se nyt sattuu olemaan Santahaminassa niin miksi se pitäisi väkisin siirtää johonkin pohjoisempaan? Olisiko esim. Viikki mitenkin hyvä mesta uudelle varuskunnalle? Kyllä se sinne sopisi; muutama vuokrakasarmi vaan maantasalle niin vot. :Cool: 
Voisin kuvitella Santahaminan varuskunnan porukan tuntevan aika hyvin nämä kantakaupungin nurkat tunneliverkostoineen ym. kun täällä ovat harjoitellleet. Santiksesta myös pääsee tarpeeksi kohtuullisen nopeasti tarvittaviin paikkoihin. Toki "jostain pohjoisesta" voidaan suoria teitä pitkin tulla vaikka miten pitkältä, mutta rajansa kaikella. No, kai se malli Cajanderkin oli joidenkin mielestä hyvä idea silloin 1930-luvulla.
No, onneksi näitä puolustuspoliittisia asioita ei täällä tarvitse päättää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se nyt sattuu olemaan Santahaminassa niin miksi se pitäisi väkisin siirtää johonkin pohjoisempaan? Olisiko esim. Viikki mitenkin hyvä mesta uudelle varuskunnalle?


Huoh. Lienee aika selvää, etten ehdottanut varuskunnan siirtämistä Viikkiin (joka on muuten paljon lähempänä keskustaa, paitsi Santiksen tuleville asukkaille) vaan kauemmaksi pohjoiseen. Ja yritin kyllä selittää sitä, että varuskunnalle ei ole mitään etua siitä, että se on vartin lähempänä keskustaa. Jossain Tuusulassa tila ei enää ole ongelma, koska varuskuntaa ei tarvitse saada juna-aseman viereen. Mutta tuskin edes Mäntsäläkään olisi mitenkään oleellisesti huonompi paikka. Pääsee sieltäkin Helsinkiin. Sotilaiden ei tarvitse nukkua Helsingin keskustan vieressä ollakseen kyvykkäitä puolustamaan Helsinkiä. Jos taas on tarkoitus puolustaa strategisia kohteita erittäin nopealla valmiudella, Santiskin on auttamattomasti liian kaukana. Silloin mennään sinne itse kohteiden välittömään läheisyyteen. Santis ei ole mikään paloasema, kuten jo sanoin.

----------


## Mikle

> Jos taas on tarkoitus puolustaa strategisia kohteita erittäin nopealla valmiudella, Santiskin on auttamattomasti liian kaukana. Silloin mennään sinne itse kohteiden välittömään läheisyyteen. Santis ei ole mikään paloasema, kuten jo sanoin.


Huoh vaan itsellesi :Laughing: . Kärjistinpäs tuon Viikin, koska arvasin sinun mielestäsi soveliamman paikan olevan tietysti paljon paljon kauempana. Ja näinhän olikin. Ei Santis olekaan paloasema. Mutta sieltä Santiksesta on "hieman" kätevämpi siirtyä niiden tärkeiden paikkojen läheisyyteen ja sellaisella porukalla joka aluetta vähän tuntee. Ja aivan tarpeeksi nopeasti sieltä pääsee niihin haluttuihin paikkoihin. Eiköhän läheinen tukikohdan sijainti tuo aika suurta joustoa tuohon touhuun. Lisäksi tukikohta kun on lähellä niin joukkoja lienee myös vähän kätevämpi huoltaa sieltä kuin perustaa häthätää jotain korvaavaa järjestelyä tekemään samaa asiaa.

----------


## vristo

Mitenkään ottamaan muuten kantaa asiaan totean, että pääkaupunkiseudun lähituntumassa on toinen suuri varuskunta Kirkkonummen Upinniemessä, joka toki nykyään on pääasiassa merivoimien käytössä. Itse olen kuitenkin käynyt siellä varusmieskoulutukseni, vaikka olen maavoimien reserviläinen.

----------


## Mikle

> Itse olen kuitenkin käynyt siellä varusmieskoulutukseni, vaikka olen maavoimien reserviläinen.


Juu kyllä Upinniemikin lienee edelleen erittäin merkittävä varuskunta. Vai olikos sen virallinen nimi Porkkalan varuskunta? Itsekin siellä olen Santiksen ohella könynnyt. Luonnonkaunis paikka sekin on.
Pointtini noissa edellisissä osin kärkkäissä kommentissani oli yleisesti se, että mielestäni on erittäin huono homma hyvinä aikoina unohtaa varautuminen myös niihin huonompiin aikoihin. Näin on tapahtunut maassamme ennenkin vaikka niitä huonojakin aikoja on meillä riittänyt. Ei mulla mitään erityistä sidosta ole juuri tuon Santiksen suhteen, tosin omaan järkeeni käy puolustusvoimien selitykset paikan sopivuudesta Helsingin suojaksi.

----------


## vristo

Sitten on tietysti myös Isosaari, joka rannikkotykistön pääsaari täällä etelässä. Mutta saas nähdä, mitkä varuskunnat puolustusministeriö heittää pelipöytään, kun säästötavotteita aletaan toteuttaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta saas nähdä, mitkä varuskunnat puolustusministeriö heittää pelipöytään, kun säästötavotteita aletaan toteuttaa.


Tässä vaiheessa olisi ainakin hyvä, että heitetään samalla pöytään kortti siitä Santiksen vaihtoehtoisesta arvosta. Saa sitten PV itse päättää, onko sillä varaa niin kalliiseen varuskuntaan. Kalleushan ei tarkoita vain juoksevien maksujen määrää, vaan myös vaihtoehtoisten tulojen menettämistä. Siksi Santis on PV:lle todellisuudessa erittäin kallis varuskunta, koska se maksaa sille koko sen summan, jota Helsinki, rakennuttajat ja tulevat asukkaat olisivat valmiita siitä maksamaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:47 ----------

Tarkennan edellistä: En tietenkään odota, että luopuessaan Santiksessa PV saisi lyhentämättömänä koko summan, mitä siitä saa irti (jos se on valtion omistama niin myynnillä, jos vuokralla niin maankäyttömaksuilla), mutta hyvin siitä voisi PV:lle tarjota sievoisen siivun rahaa korvauksena. Jos summa on oikea, kaikki hyötyvät. Nykyisestä epätehokkaasta käytöstä vain ei hyödy kukaan.

----------


## Albert

Vielä uskallan kysyä, että miksi Santahamina?
Kun tuota peltoa ja niittyä, mitkä eivät ole suojelualueita, riittää. Voidaan mennä Helsingistä länteen tai pohjoiseen. Tai sitten on tuo Helsingin "uusi itä".
Kyllä niille alueille saisi vaikka kuinka tiivistä asutusta kymmenille tuhansille.
Miksi ainutlaatuinen alue (siis luonnon kannalta, jos sitten ei Puolustusvoimien kannalta) pitäisi uhrata tämän vuoksi?
Onko se vain sitä limaista kunnallispolitiikkaa, jossa jotkut väkisin haluavat nimensä näkyvän jonkin ison, mutta toisaalta kaupungille vahingollisen, päätöksen päättäjinä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vielä uskallan kysyä, että miksi Santahamina?
> Kun tuota peltoa ja niittyä, mitkä eivät ole suojelualueita, riittää.


Vielä uskallan kysyä, että miksi sitten ei Santahamina. Santahaminan maalla on tietty arvonsa, ja jos sen hyöty PV:lle on pienempi kuin sen maan arvo, on se maa tehottomassa käytössä. Ja jos se otetaan tehokkaaseen käyttöön, siitä hyötyy sekä PV että muu yhteiskunta.

Ja kuinka paljon niitä peltoja ja niittyjä on yhtä lähellä keskustaa?




> Voidaan mennä Helsingistä länteen tai pohjoiseen.


Aika nopeasti ollaan paljon Santahaminaa kauempana, kunnes niitä peltoja tulee vastaan. Vai haluatko rakentaa Keskuspuiston?




> Tai sitten on tuo Helsingin "uusi itä".


Todella paljon kauempana kuin Santis => lisää yhteiskunnan liikenteeseen uppoavia kustannuksia; lisää hinnannousua keskustaa lähempänä oleville asunnoille.




> Kyllä niille alueille saisi vaikka kuinka tiivistä asutusta kymmenille tuhansille.


"Kymmenet tuhannet" on vasta hyvä alku.




> Miksi ainutlaatuinen alue (siis luonnon kannalta, jos sitten ei Puolustusvoimien kannalta) pitäisi uhrata tämän vuoksi?


Kenelle siitä luonnosta on siellä hyötyä? Ymmärtäisin, jos halutaan luontoa säilyttää virkistyskäyttöön, mutta nythän sinne ei kukaan voi virkistäytymään mennä. Jos halutaan säilyttää koskematonta luontoa pois ihmisten ulottumattomilta, oikea paikka siihen ei ole parin kilometrin päässä presidentinlinnasta.




> Onko se vain sitä limaista kunnallispolitiikkaa, jossa jotkut väkisin haluavat nimensä näkyvän jonkin ison, mutta toisaalta kaupungille vahingollisen, päätöksen päättäjinä?


Millä tavoin päätös Santiksen rakentamisesta olisi kaupungille vahingollinen?

----------


## Albert

Santahamina on käytännössä luonnonpuisto. Sellainen ei olekaan kaikille avoin. Sen tuhoaminen rakentamalla olisi kaupungille vahingollinen teko.
Onhan Espoossakin siroteltu niitä talokasaumia ympäri "kaupunkia", vaikka Karakorum, vai mikä se nyt onkaan, samoin Vantaalla.
Miksi Helsingissä pitäisi tiivistää niin hitosti. Aloitetaan nyt ensin noista mainituista "kaupungeista".
Arvaat varmasti, etten tarkoita Keskuspuistoa, mutta sen takana Vantaalla siintävät laajat pellot horisonttiin asti.
Mitenkä paljon on lisännyt kustannuksia tu Espoon ja Vantaan haulikkokaavoittaminen? Mihinkään talokeskittymään ei pysty järjestämään kunnollista joukkoliikennettä.
Niille Espoon ja Vantaan "kaupunkien" pelloille saataisiin varmaan tilat sadoilletuhansille ihmisille. Ja tiivistämisen jälkeen myös kunnon joukkoliikenneyhteydetkin voisivat toteutua.
On sitä peltoa Helsingissäkin muuallakin kuin Östersundomissa. Yksi on vaikka Malmin lentokenttä. Läheltänikin löytyy.  Ei tarvitse luontokohteita tuhota.
No harvathan Helsingin päättäjät ja virkamiehet yleensä asuvat Helsingissä. Eihän silloin voi ollakaan mitään sidosta eikä kotiseututunnetta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Santahamina on käytännössä luonnonpuisto. Sellainen ei olekaan kaikille avoin. Sen tuhoaminen rakentamalla olisi kaupungille vahingollinen teko.


Ampumamelusta kärsiviä eläimiä? Kasvillisuutta, jonka ainutlaatuisuus on siinä, että se on sopeutunut ihmisen tuhotöihin sillä alueella. Muu kasvillisuus ei siitä selvinnyt.

Ja kuten sanoin, kukaan hullu ei ehdota luonnonpuiston perustamista näin lähelle Helsinkiä. Samalla rahalla saa ainakin kymmenkertaisen määrän aluetta sadan kilometrin päästä. Ei ole luonnonsuojelua se, että ehdotetaan niin ison alueen hukkaamista Santahaminan hyväksi.




> Onhan Espoossakin siroteltu niitä talokasaumia ympäri "kaupunkia", vaikka Karakorum, vai mikä se nyt onkaan, samoin Vantaalla. Miksi Helsingissä pitäisi tiivistää niin hitosti. Aloitetaan nyt ensin noista mainituista "kaupungeista".


Niitäkin pitää tiivistää, mutta samalla etäisyydellä Helsingistä ne ovat jo yllättävän tiiviitä: Tapiola, Leppävaara, Myyrmäki, Tikkurila.




> Arvaat varmasti, etten tarkoita Keskuspuistoa, mutta sen takana Vantaalla siintävät laajat pellot horisonttiin asti.


Ne ovat Santahaminaa jo paljon kauempana ja lisäksi suuri osa len




> Mitenkä paljon on lisännyt kustannuksia tu Espoon ja Vantaan haulikkokaavoittaminen? Mihinkään talokeskittymään ei pysty järjestämään kunnollista joukkoliikennettä.


Ja tämä oikeuttaa sitten jotenkin hukkaamaan Santiksen? Kun muuallakin on rakennettu niin huonosti, voimme mekin rauhassa hukata alueita?




> Niille Espoon ja Vantaan "kaupunkien" pelloille saataisiin varmaan tilat sadoilletuhansille ihmisille.


Se on toki hyödyllistä, mutta ei millään tavoin poista Santahaminan rakentamisen hyötyjä.




> On sitä peltoa Helsingissäkin muuallakin kuin Östersundomissa. Yksi on vaikka Malmin lentokenttä.


Miksi yhtäkkiä argumenttisi muun muassa luontokohteista eivät pädekään Malmin lentoasemaan? Miksi sitten juuri se toimiva ja täynnä potentiaalia oleva lentoasema pitäisi rakentaa? Miksei yhtä hyvin paljon, paljon hyödyttömämpi Santahamina?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:25 ----------

Eikä minulla mitään sitä vastaan olisi, jos Malmin lentoasema siirrettäisiin johonkin säädyllisen etäisyyden päähän, johonkin johon on vaikka vartin nykyistä pidempi matka kunnon liikenneyhteyksin. Lentoasemalle voi järjestää nopean pistemäisen yhteyden. Siitä vain en pidä, että Malmin lentoaseman ainoat vaihtoehtoiset paikat ovat löydetty vasta Porvoosta asti, mikä tappaisi kokonaan 60-paikkaisia matkustajakoneita pienemmän ilmailuliiketoiminnan ja että vaihtoehto oli käytännössä suunniteltu vain halpalentoyhtiöiden kentäksi. Jos vaihtoehtoina ovat Malmi ja Porvoon Backas, mieluummin Malmi.

Malmin lentoasema ei voisi toimia Backaksessa, Santahaminan varuskunta kyllä voisi.

Ja toisin kuin Santahamina, Malmin lentoasema on avoinna kenelle tahansa.

----------


## Albert

He he, minä lopetan tähän.
Espoolaisethan ne Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelua johtavat.

----------


## kouvo

> No harvathan Helsingin päättäjät ja virkamiehet yleensä asuvat Helsingissä. Eihän silloin voi ollakaan mitään sidosta eikä kotiseututunnetta.


Taitaa ihan lainsäädännössäkin seistä, että kunnanvaltuutetut asuvat edustamansa kunnan alueella. Se on sitten eri asia jos nämä eivät osaa pitää virkamiehiänsä tarpeeksi lyhyessä liekassa.




> Ja kuten sanoin, kukaan hullu ei ehdota luonnonpuiston perustamista näin lähelle Helsinkiä. Samalla rahalla saa ainakin kymmenkertaisen määrän aluetta sadan kilometrin päästä. Ei ole luonnonsuojelua se, että ehdotetaan niin ison alueen hukkaamista Santahaminan hyväksi.


On kai niitä muitakin kuin lyhytaikaisia taloudellisia arvoja. Jostain syystä helsinki on kyllä halukas rakentelemaan muiden maille, *juna*ratavarausten päälle sekä puolustus- ja luontokohteisiin, mutta käpykylän tiivistäminen jo rakennetulla alueella ei tunnu hirveästi kiinnostavan.

----------


## Albert

> Taitaa ihan lainsäädännössäkin seistä, että kunnanvaltuutetut asuvat edustamansa kunnan alueella. Se on sitten eri asia jos nämä eivät osaa pitää virkamiehiänsä tarpeeksi lyhyessä liekassa.


Vastaan nyt tähän vielä. Virkamiehet, jotka ovat "todellisia" päättäjiä, voivat asua missä tahansa.
Valtuutetut eivät pysty pitämään heitä missään lieassa asioissa varsinkaan, joista heillä ei ole mitään omaa tietoa. Kun kukaan ei voi olla kaikkitietävä. Varmaankin useimmissa asioissa he ovat esittelijän (virkamies) ja esitystekstin armoilla, jonka virkamiehet ovat valmistelleet.

----------


## Albert

En anna itseni provosoitua.
Jokainenhan saa kirjoittaa mitä haluaa.
Olen vain eri mieltä kanssasi Santahaminasta.
Lienee sallittua sellainenkin?

Helsinkiläisyyshän on toki aina pahasta. Se on tosiaan nurkkakuntaisuutta, jota meille ei sallita. Muualla se on kotiseuturakkautta tai muuta sellaista.
*Hyvästi*

----------


## Elmo Allen

Poistin viestini, koska nielin vihastukseni Albertin ad hominemia kohtaan ja koska en halua itse ruokkia turhanpäiväistä metakeskustelua, jossa ei voi koskaan voittaa mitään. Foorumin lukijat ovat sen verran älykästä porukkaa, että ymmärtävät muutenkin, miten minun Espoossa asuminen liittyy Santahaminan asuttamiseen. Itse aiheesta olen vielä valmis keskustelemaan mielelläni. Ja jonka voisi mielellään siirtää offtopic-osastolle.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Kun tuota peltoa ja niittyä, mitkä eivät ole suojelualueita, riittää.


Helsingissä on peltoa 423 hehtaaria ja niittyä 537 hehtaaria. Lähde: Helsingin luonnonhoidon linjaus (luonnos). 

Vertailun vuoksi, Santahaminan pinta-ala on 428 hehtaaria, siis enemmän kuin Helsingissä on peltoa. 

Jos oletetaan että kaikki pellot ja niityt (9,6 km^2) rakennettaisiin tiiviisti aluetehokkuudella 1 täyteen kerrostaloja, saataisiin 9,6 miljoonaa kerrosneliötä, eli tuollaiset 100 000 asukasta ja 100 000 työpaikkaa. Osa niistä niityistä on luokiteltu arvokkaiksi luontokohteiksi, mutta ei nyt mennä siihen; tämä on vain havainnollistus.

Seudulle ennakoidaan muuttavan/syntyvän 422 000 ihmistä lisää seuraavan 40 vuoden aikana (lähde: Tilastokeskuksen väestöennuste). Minkäänlainen vastuullinen kaupunki- tai liikennepolitiikka edellyttää, että valtaenemmistö näistä ihmisistä muuttaa nykyiselle pääkaupunkiseudulle, ja mahdollisimman moni kehä I:n sisäpuolelle. Muutoin yksityisautoilu tekee liikenteestä täysin toimimatonta, ja koko seutu kurjistuu.

On siis selvää, ettei tuo 100 000, mikä pelloille ja niityille optimistisesti mahtuisi, riitä vielä juuri mihinkään. Tarvitaan vielä ainakin toinen mokoma Helsinkiin, ja mielellään kolmaskin.

Oikeastaan ainoa kysymys tässä on, että miksi sinne Santikseen ollaan ehdottamassa vain 20 000 asukasta?

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Seudulle ennakoidaan muuttavan/syntyvän 422 000 ihmistä lisää seuraavan 40 vuoden aikana


Tarkennetaan nyt vielä, että tämän lisäksi asumisväljyyden odotetaan kasvavan noin 0,4m2 vuodessa. Helsingissä tämä tarkoittaa noin 250000k-m2 vuodessa uusia asuntoja, jotta Helsingin kaupungin asukasmäärä pysyisi nykyisellään. Santahaminan 20000 asukkaan rakentaminen vastaa vain noin 3-4 vuoden asumisväljyyden kasvua.

----------


## aki

Jos oletetaan että Santahamina jossain vaiheessa siirtyy asuinkäyttöön niin joukkoliikenneyhteydeksi tulisi ilmeisesti raitiovaunu joka kulkisi Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja siitä edelleen siltaa pitkin Mantereelle, Kruunuhaan kautta Keskustaan. Vuorotiheys täytyisi olla jo niin suuri että ihmettelen kuinka nämä saataisiin mahdutettua keskustassa jo olemassaolevan raitioliikenteen sekaan? Liisankatu-Kaisaniemenkatu-Kaivokatu akseli sumppuuntuisi varmasti aivan totaalisesti kun siellä jo nykyään on ruuhka-aikoina ahdasta. Kun miettii pintaliikenteen välityskykyä niin kyllä Santahaminan rakentaminen alkaisi puoltamaan jo uuden metrohaaran rakentamista Keskustaan. Miten sitten metron välityskyky tulevaisuudessa riittäisi kun automaattimetron myötä pääosuudella Itäkeskus-Tapiola vuoroväli tulee kai olemaan 2,5min? Jos Laajasalon metrohaara yhdistyisi pääosuuteen Kaisaniemessä niin olisiko realistista että Vuosaareen, Mellunmäkeen(Östersundomiin?) ja Santahaminaan kulkevat metrot mahtuisivat nykyiselle radalle? Jos jokaisella haaralla olisi ruuhkassa esim. 6min vuoroväli niin silloin yhteisellä osuudella pitäisi ajaa 2min välein, tämän pienempään vuoroväliin tulevalla automaatilla tuskin päästään vaikka teoriassa 1,5min välikin olisi mahdollinen.

----------


## hylje

> Jos oletetaan että Santahamina jossain vaiheessa siirtyy asuinkäyttöön niin joukkoliikenneyhteydeksi tulisi ilmeisesti raitiovaunu joka kulkisi Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja siitä edelleen siltaa pitkin Mantereelle, Kruunuhaan kautta Keskustaan. Vuorotiheys täytyisi olla jo niin suuri että ihmettelen kuinka nämä saataisiin mahdutettua keskustassa jo olemassaolevan raitioliikenteen sekaan?


Investoinnit ovat tarpeen keskustan päässä, mutta ei kovin järkyttävästi kuitenkaan. Pahimmillaan joudutaan kaivamaan nykyisille kaduille lisää kiskoja. Kaikille keskeisille kaduille joko mahtuu 2+2 ratikkakiskoa tai rinnakkainen katuyhteys on saatavilla.

Rinnakkaiset ratayhteydet mahdollistavat myös harvemmin pysähtyvien, erittäin nopeiden pikavuorojen ajamisen ja siten järkevän liitynnän bussiliikenteestä (ja miksei autoilijoistakin) kauempaakin. Siten kaduilta myös mahtuu ottaa kaistat pois.

Myös kaluston kokoa kasvattamalla aina 60-75m asti voidaan parantaa olemassaolevien kaistojen tehokasta läpäisykykyä ja kääntäen kasvattaa vuoroväliä.

Joissain kohti voi olla tarvetta eritasoratkaisuille, mutta koska kaistoja kierrättäessä liikenteen volyymi kulkuvälineiden määrässä pysyy samana tai vähenee, tuskin hyödyllisiä eritasoratkaisuja on paria enempää. Kaivokadun-Simonkadun-Mannerheimintien risteys tulisi mieleen hyvänä siltaratkaisun paikkana, sanoivat kaupunkikuva-nojatuoliarkkitehdit mitä vain.

----------


## Knightrider

> Miten sitten metron välityskyky tulevaisuudessa riittäisi kun automaattimetron myötä pääosuudella Itäkeskus-Tapiola vuoroväli tulee kai olemaan 2,5min? Jos Laajasalon metrohaara yhdistyisi pääosuuteen Kaisaniemessä niin olisiko realistista että Vuosaareen, Mellunmäkeen(Östersundomiin?) ja Santahaminaan kulkevat metrot mahtuisivat nykyiselle radalle? Jos jokaisella haaralla olisi ruuhkassa esim. 6min vuoroväli niin silloin yhteisellä osuudella pitäisi ajaa 2min välein, tämän pienempään vuoroväliin tulevalla automaatilla tuskin päästään vaikka teoriassa 1,5min välikin olisi mahdollinen.


Eikös metroa Santikseen suunniteltu Kampin toiselta metroasemalta Espan ja Katajanokan kautta Laajasaloon? Ei sitä nykyradalle ajateltukaan vetää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eikös metroa Santikseen suunniteltu Kampin toiselta metroasemalta Espan ja Katajanokan kautta Laajasaloon?


Alun perin kyllä, mutta sekä metron että ratikan linjaukset siirrettiin pohjoisemmaksi Korkeasaaren kautta kulkeviksi jo 2008, samalla kun raportti _Laajasalon raidevaihtoehtojen järjestelmätarkastelu_ valmistui. Kahta linjaa, sekä siltaa Korkeasaaresta että tunnelia Katajanokalta, ei ole koskaan ehdotettu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:16 ----------

Äh, korjaus. Korkeasaaren sillankin kanssa metrovaihtoehto kurvaa siitä etelään Katajanokalle, mutta se itse silta on siis ratikalla ja metrolla samalla linjauksella.

----------


## Knightrider

> Äh, korjaus. Korkeasaaren sillankin kanssa metrovaihtoehto kurvaa siitä etelään Katajanokalle, mutta se itse silta on siis ratikalla ja metrolla samalla linjauksella.


Eli kuten sanoin. Omasta mielestäni tämä on metrolle paljon parempi paikka, kuin Östis. Metro voi helposti kulkea 120 km/h, joka olisi hyödyllistä tätä laajaa vesialuetta ylittäessä. Lisäksi metrolla voidaan oikeasti lyhentää samalla keskustan sisäisiä matkoja, esim. Kamppi-Kauppatori tai Kamppi-Katajanokka -matkat lyhenisivät -50→-75%, kun mukaan ei lasketa tasonvaihtoja. Östersundomissa metro ei nopeuta kenenkään matkoja junaan, bussiin eikä metroon verrattuna, Laajasaloon ja Santahaminaan taas metro on väistämättä paras nopeudessa. 

Kuitenkin raitiovaunun etuina ovat toki helpot vaihdot muihin raitiovaunuihin sekä tietysti hinta. Lisäksi vaatii vähemmän rahaa lisätä mahdollisuus ajaa yöbusseja ja hälytysajoneuvoja raitiovaunusillalle kuin metrosillalle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli kuten sanoin.


Ah, joo, en ymmärtänyt mitä nykyradalla tarkoitit, kun luin huolimattomasti lainaamasi Akin tekstin. Luulin sinun tarkoittaneen nykysuunnitelmaa linjauksesta.

----------


## hylje

> Metro voi helposti kulkea 120 km/h, joka olisi hyödyllistä tätä laajaa vesialuetta ylittäessä.


Ei voi, tai siis ei kannata hankkia erikoiskalustoa jonkun yhden asemavälin takia. Vanhoista junista tuskin luovutaan ja eri metrolinjojen kalustoa tuskin erotetaan kolmanneksi (!) epäyhteensopivaksi raskasjunajärjestelmäksi, joten pitkällä sillalla tulee ajamaan 80km/h junia vähintään ruuhka-aikaan, ja kun nopeat junat ovat huollossa.




> Lisäksi metrolla voidaan oikeasti lyhentää samalla keskustan sisäisiä matkoja, esim. Kamppi-Kauppatori tai Kamppi-Katajanokka -matkat lyhenisivät -50→-75%, kun mukaan ei lasketa tasonvaihtoja.


Tasonvaihtojen laskuista jättäminen on vakavasti harhaanjohtavaa. Keskustan syvyydessä tyypillinen 3min+3min tasonvaihto saa näillä lyhyillä etäisyyksillä ratikan olemaan jo perillä pelkkien liukuportaiden jälkeen. Kamppi on sitäpaitsi aika hakemalla haettu kohde Katajanokan suunnalta: Muualle kuin metron reitille mentäessä pitää muutenkin vaihtaa ratikkaan, jolloin suorempi tai vaihdoton raitiovaunuyhteys on aina nopeampi.

Suurin osa ydinkeskustasta on metrolinjan vaihdottoman vaikutusalueen ulkopuolella, oli Katajanokan metroa tai ei.




> Östersundomissa metro ei nopeuta kenenkään matkoja junaan, bussiin eikä metroon verrattuna, Laajasaloon ja Santahaminaan taas metro on väistämättä paras nopeudessa.


No joo. Paitsi jos mennään muualle kuin metrolinjan varrelle, jolloin tasonvaihto ja liikennevälineen vaihto vievät nopeusedun saunan taakse.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Omasta mielestäni tämä on metrolle paljon parempi paikka, kuin Östis.


Santahamina ei ole metrolle sen hyödyllisempi paikka. Keskusta taas on, mutta pikaratikka voidaankin keskustaan tehdä metrona. 




> Metro voi helposti kulkea 120 km/h, joka olisi hyödyllistä tätä laajaa vesialuetta ylittäessä.


Eipä juuri. Matka meren yli on alle 4 km. Jos koko ajan kuljettaisiin maksiminopeutta, 120 km/h vs. 80 km/h nopeusero tekisi matka-ajan eroksi peräti yhden minuutin. Koska kiihdytykseen 80 km/h nopeuteen menee kuitenkin vähintään puoli kilometriä (jos nyt lasketaan mahdollisimman edullisesti nopeammalle kalustolle), siitä vielä toiset puoli kilometriä 120 km/h nopeuteen pääsyyn ja sama toisella rannalla toisin päin, todellinen matka-ajan ero on alle 40 sekuntia. Todennäköisesti vieläkin vähemmän, mutta en tiedä kaluston kiihtyvyyskäyriä joten en voi laskea (enkä muutenkaan jaksaisi). Ja tuo on ainoa väli, jossa nopeutta voi hyödyntää.

Jos nopeusero todella olisi tärkeä, aina voi hankkia ainakin 100 km/h ratikkakalustoakin. Mutta hyödyllistä se tuskin olisi niin kuin ei 120 km/h metrokalustonkaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Santahaminan yhteyden kapasiteetin arvioinnissa on keskustelussa sellainen virhe, että kyse ei ole pelkästään siitä, paljonko Santahamina tuottaa matkoja. Merkittävää on kantakaupunkiin suuntautuvan yhteyden kannalta on se, paljonko kantakaupunki voi houkutella matkoja. Kantakaupungin työpaikkojen ja asiointikohteiden määrä ei muutu siitä, olisiko Santahaminassa 20.000 vain 200.000 asukasta.

Näin ollen kantakaupungin liikenneverkon kapasiteettitarvetta, mukaan lukien raitiotieratojen henkilökuljetuskapasiteetin kysyntä, tulee arvioida sen perusteella, paljonko kantakaupungissa on kerrosalaa, johon matkat suuntautuvat. Karkeasti ottaen väitän, että nykyinen rataverkko pystyy hoitamaan kaiken mahdollisen liikenteen. Nykyinen liikennöintitapa ei pysty. Mutta nämä ovat eri asiat.

Voidaan lähteä siitä, että raitioverkon maksimikapasiteetti on 75 metrin juna 2 minuutin vuorovälillä silloin, kun osuudella on risteävää liikennettä. Ilman sitä maksimikapasiteetti on 1 minuutin vuoroväli. Käypä vaunun ja junan kapasiteetti on 6 hlö/m (siis pituusmetri). Siten maksimikapasiteetit ovat 13.500 hlö/h tai 27.000 hlö/h. Nykyään ajetaan enimmillään 27-metrin vaunuilla, joista saadaan 5.000 tai 10.000 hlö/h. Pelivaraa on siis lähes 3-kertaiseen matkustajamäärään.

Nykyään työmatkatuotos Helsingissä on noin 1 matka vuorokaudessa per asukas. Myös joukkoliikenteen käyttö on noin 1 matka vuorokaudessa per asukas. Santahamina on sen tyyppinen paikka, että siellä päivittäisestä matkatuotoksesta ruuhkan huipputunnin osuus voisi olla 12 % koko päivän matkoista. Näillä arvoilla huipputunnin joukkoliikenne Sandiksesta olisi 2400 matkaa tunnissa. Jos ollaan oikein optimisteja, voidaan ajatella, että sandislaiset olisivat kaksi kertaa innokkaampia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä ja he tuottaisivat 5000 matkaa tunnissa. Ja ajatellaan vielä, että meillä pysyttäisiin vain 60 metrin pysäkeissä ja junapituuksissa. Silloin 20.000 sandislaista tuottaisi ruuhkassa 4,5 minuutin vuorovälin. Mutta tämä on Sandiksesta Laajasaloon. Eivät ne kaikki voi matkustaaa kantakaupunkiin, koska sinne ei tullut 10.000 uutta työpaikkaa, jossa on vain sandislaisia.

Eli ei Sandiksen raitiojoukkoliikenne ole este saaren asuttamiselle.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kantakaupungin työpaikkojen ja asiointikohteiden määrä ei muutu siitä, olisiko Santahaminassa 20.000 vain 200.000 asukasta.


Kantakaupungin asiointikohteiden kapasiteetti tuskin on vielä saturoitunut, joten ne voivat ihan hyvin lisätä vielä kävijämääriään. Lisäksi täytyy huomioida keskustan läpi tapahtuva liikenne.

----------


## Piirka

> Lisäksi vaatii vähemmän rahaa lisätä mahdollisuus ajaa yöbusseja ja hälytysajoneuvoja raitiovaunusillalle kuin metrosillalle.


Miksi olisi tarvetta ajaa hälytysajoneuvoilla raitiovaunusillalla? Olisiko matka-aika nopeampi kuin Itäväylän kautta ajettaessa? Miksi sitäpaitsi ajettaisiin esim. Erottajan pelastusasemalta, kun lähtöpisteitä löytyy lähemmältäkin: Herttoniemen pelastusasema.

----------


## Knightrider

> Miksi olisi tarvetta ajaa hälytysajoneuvoilla raitiovaunusillalla? Olisiko matka-aika nopeampi kuin Itäväylän kautta ajettaessa? Miksi sitäpaitsi ajettaisiin esim. Erottajan pelastusasemalta, kun lähtöpisteitä löytyy lähemmältäkin: Herttoniemen pelastusasema.


Herttoniemen pelastusasemako auttaa pikaista kyytiä teho-osastolle kaipaavia? Miten Itäväylä voi olla nopeampi, kantakaupungin ja Laajasalon välillä, kun suoralla sillalla voidaan ajaa ambulanssin maksiminopeutta 100km/h ja Itäväylää ajaessa pitää muistaa Herttoniemen liikenneympyrän ja Linnanrakentajantien valot ja sumput?

----------


## tlajunen

> Herttoniemen pelastusasemako auttaa pikaista kyytiä teho-osastolle kaipaavia? Miten Itäväylä voi olla nopeampi, kantakaupungin ja Laajasalon välillä, kun suoralla sillalla voidaan ajaa ambulanssin maksiminopeutta 100km/h ja Itäväylää ajaessa pitää muistaa Herttoniemen liikenneympyrän ja Linnanrakentajantien valot ja sumput?


On itse asiassa hyvin harvinaista, että ajetaan hälytysajoa ns. poka päällä. Sairaankuljetushenkilökunnan tarkoituksena on vakiinnuttaa potilaan tila, ja sitten ei ole enää niin kiire sairaalaan.

Mutta tämän sanottuani totean myös, että silloin tällöin sitä tulee tarve kuljettaa potilastakin hälytysajona. Mutta mitenkään tavanomaista se ei ole.

(Miksi muuten ambulanssin maksiminopeus olisi vain 100 km/h? Kyllä ne ymmärtääkseni kulkevat sen, mitä tuollaiset pakettiautot tehojensa puolesta yleensäkin kulkevat - ehkä luokkaa 140 km/h?)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miten Itäväylä voi olla nopeampi, kantakaupungin ja Laajasalon välillä, kun suoralla sillalla voidaan ajaa ambulanssin maksiminopeutta 100km/h ja Itäväylää ajaessa pitää muistaa Herttoniemen liikenneympyrän ja Linnanrakentajantien valot ja sumput?


Ei Liisankadulta vielä sairaalaa löydy. Ei ole itsestäänselvää, että reitti eteläisemmän kantakaupungin läpi Meilahteen tai edes Töölön tapaturma-asemalle olisi nopeampi.

Ja aina on kyse tehokkaasta rahankäytöstä. Koskaan ei ole mahdollista maksimoida sairaanhoidon vaikuttavuutta ja nopeutta, vaan aina tulee valita ne tehokkaimmat ratkaisut. Jos Laajasalon sillan avaaminen pelastuskalustolle ei ole erityisen hyödyllistä verrattuna haittoihin, sitä ei tule tehdä.

Paljon mielenkiintoisempi kysymys tässä asiassa on kuitenkin se, miten pelastaminen itse sillalta järjestetään. Täytyykö sammutuskalustolla olla pääsy sillalle, jos ratikka syttyisi palamaan kesken matkan? Eivät paloautot toki metrotunneliinkaan voi ajaa.

----------


## petteri

> ta.
> Voidaan lähteä siitä, että raitioverkon maksimikapasiteetti on 75 metrin juna 2 minuutin vuorovälillä silloin, kun osuudella on risteävää liikennettä. Ilman sitä maksimikapasiteetti on 1 minuutin vuoroväli. Käypä vaunun ja junan kapasiteetti on 6 hlö/m (siis pituusmetri). Siten maksimikapasiteetit ovat 13.500 hlö/h tai 27.000 hlö/h. Nykyään ajetaan enimmillään 27-metrin vaunuilla, joista saadaan 5.000 tai 10.000 hlö/h. Pelivaraa on siis lähes 3-kertaiseen matkustajamäärään.


Onko tässä kyse teoriasta vai viitataanko tässä kenties nykyiseen Helsinkiin?

Kuinkahan nopeasti ratikoilla voidaan liikennöidä 2 minuutin vuorovälillä kun alueella on paljon muutakin liikennettä ja jalankulkijoita? Alle 10 km/h kuten nykyään Kaivokadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä Kiasman eteläpuolella? Ja 75 metrin junat eivät mahdu suureen osaan Helsingin katu- ja raitioverkosta millään ilveellä. 75 metrin junilla voidaan ajaa lähinnä varsin leveillä ( tai suorilla) kaduilla, joilla on pitkähkö kortteliväli.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja 75 metrin junat eivät mahdu suureen osaan Helsingin katu- ja raitioverkosta millään ilveellä. 75 metrin junilla voidaan ajaa lähinnä varsin leveillä ( tai suorilla) kaduilla, joilla on pitkähkö kortteliväli.


Tästä jäi nyt epäselväksi, että miten vaunuston pituus vaikuttaa mahtumiseen millään tavoin. Tietenkin pysäkkikorokkeiden pituusvaatimuksiin vaikuttaa, mutta sitä en tuosta tulkinnut sinun tarkoittavan?

----------


## 339-DF

Laajasaloon on tulossa oma pelastusasema. Hälytysajoneuvojen tarve ajaa ratikkasillalla on minimaalinen, älkää kantako siitä murhetta. Tarvittaessa poliisi pääsee 5 m levyistä kevaria pitkin ihan riittävän kätevästi.

----------


## Knightrider

> On itse asiassa hyvin harvinaista, että ajetaan hälytysajoa ns. poka päällä. Sairaankuljetushenkilökunnan tarkoituksena on vakiinnuttaa potilaan tila, ja sitten ei ole enää niin kiire sairaalaan.
> 
> Mutta tämän sanottuani totean myös, että silloin tällöin sitä tulee tarve kuljettaa potilastakin hälytysajona. Mutta mitenkään tavanomaista se ei ole.


Kuitenkin hyöty tämäntyyppisissä tilanteissa olisi valtava. Lisäksi voi sattua suuronnettomuus, johon tarvitaan vahvistusta keskustan suunnalta (oli kyseessä sitten poliisitehtävä, suurpalo tai vakava henkilöonnettomuus).



> (Miksi muuten ambulanssin maksiminopeus olisi vain 100 km/h? Kyllä ne ymmärtääkseni kulkevat sen, mitä tuollaiset pakettiautot tehojensa puolesta yleensäkin kulkevat - ehkä luokkaa 140 km/h?)


Noin heiveröisellä pakulla ei edes kohtalaisen suoralla sillalla voi puikkelehtia tiheävuorovälisien raitiovaunujen välistä tuolla nopeudella. Nyt menin kuitenkin sekoittamaan Sprintterin huippunopeuden pakettiauton suurimpaan sallittuun nopeuteen Suomen tieliikenteessä (100 km/h). Ambulanssit ovat kuitenkin rekisteröity henkilöautoiksi, eikä pakettiautoiksi (vaikka saisivat pakettiautoinakin toki hälytysajossa ylittää rajoituksensa). Miksiköhän näin on tehty?

----------


## petteri

> Tästä jäi nyt epäselväksi, että miten vaunuston pituus vaikuttaa mahtumiseen millään tavoin. Tietenkin pysäkkikorokkeiden pituusvaatimuksiin vaikuttaa, mutta sitä en tuosta tulkinnut sinun tarkoittavan?


75 metrisen junan pysäkit eivät mahdu suureen osaan nykyisestä Helsingin raitioverkosta ja risteyksissäkin ne helposti blokkaavat risteyksiä tukkoon kun osa Helsingin kortteleista on niin lyhyitä.

Toki Mannerheimintielle ja Kaivokatu - Kaisaniemenkatu - Hämeentie tyyppisille reiteille 75 metrisetkin junat mahtuvat, jos ne vaan saadaan jossain ympäri.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ambulanssit ovat kuitenkin rekisteröity henkilöautoiksi, eikä pakettiautoiksi (vaikka saisivat pakettiautoinakin toki hälytysajossa ylittää rajoituksensa). Miksiköhän näin on tehty?


Ehkä siksi, että saavat normaaliajonakin ajella sen 120 km/h. Veroeroavaisuuttahan ei ole, koska pelastusajoneuvot on moisesta kokonaan vapautettu.

----------


## hylje

> 75 metrisen junan pysäkit eivät mahdu suureen osaan nykyisestä Helsingin raitioverkosta ja risteyksissäkin ne helposti blokkaavat risteyksiä tukkoon kun osa Helsingin kortteleista on niin lyhyitä.
> 
> Toki Mannerheimintielle ja Kaivokatu - Kaisaniemenkatu - Hämeentie tyyppisille reiteille 75 metrisetkin junat mahtuvat, jos ne vaan saadaan jossain ympäri.


Jos on ihan pakko sijoittaa 75-pysäkki lyhyihin kortteleihin, silloin voidaan myös katkaista väliin jäävä poikkikatu läpikulkuliikenteeltä. Tai vaikka rakentaa sille tai ratikalle eritasoristeys. Koska pakko.

75-metriset junat olisivat oletettavasti pikaratikkoina Jokeri-tyyppisiä, joskin vähän eri mitoituksella koska Jokerille on tulossa 30-metriset yksiköt (->60m juna). Jokeri, joka on lyhyempi ja kulkee yksinomaan esikaupungissa, käyttää 2-suuntavaunuja. Miksi siis reilusti ahtaampaan keskikaupunkiin suuntautuvat pidemmät vaunut eivät siis olisi 2-suuntaisia?

Totta on, että tosi pitkät junat ovat ongelmissa tiukoissa kaarteissa. Tarpeen tullen voidaan kuitenkin rakentaa ahtaisiinkiin risteyksiin hyvin loivia kaarteita parkkipaikkojen kustannuksella. Vielä lisää tilaa saa lohkaisemalla nurkan jalkakäytävästä, siirtäen jalankulun saman nurkan liikehuoneistoon. Helsingissä on luokkaa yksi raitioliikenteen katu, jossa ei ole leveyttä neljän ajoradan ja kahden jalkakäytävän verran, ja sen molemmilla puolilla on torit joissa mahtuu kaartamaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Totta on, että tosi pitkät junat ovat ongelmissa tiukoissa kaarteissa.


Taas täytyy kyseenalaistaa väite ja kysyä, että mites nyt muka näin?  :Smile:

----------


## hylje

Eikö se pitkissä ratikoissa tyypillinen pidennetty teliväli rajoita kaarteen minimipituutta? Epäselvästi asetettu toteamus, kuitenkin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eikö se pitkissä ratikoissa tyypillinen pidennetty teliväli rajoita kaarteen minimipituutta? Epäselvästi asetettu toteamus, kuitenkin.


Ymmärtääkseni "lyhyissäkin" raitiovaunuissa pyritään mahdollisimman pitkään kiinteän osan pituuteen, koska nivelet maksaa. Samalle radalle suunnitellussa pidemmässä vaunussa on sitten vain enemmän niveliä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kantakaupungin asiointikohteiden kapasiteetti tuskin on vielä saturoitunut, joten ne voivat ihan hyvin lisätä vielä kävijämääriään. Lisäksi täytyy huomioida keskustan läpi tapahtuva liikenne.


Ei olekaan, tuleehan Jätkään ja Kalasataman alueelle työpaikkoja myös. Mutta: Kantakaupungissa on noin 125.000 työpaikkaa. Jätkäsaareen on tulossa 6000 työpaikkaa, Kalasataman alueelle 10.000. Nämä uudet työpaikat tulevat imemään työvoimansa koko työssäkäyntialueelta, ei ainoastaan mahdollisista Santahaminan asukkaista. Heidän osuutensa uusissa työpaikoissa tulee olemaan suhteessa samaa luokkaa kuin asukasmäärän osuus työssäkäyntialueesta. Eli pieni. 20.000 asukasta Sandiksessa, tai olkoon vaikka 50.000, mutta koko työssäkäyntialue on yli miljoona.

Tietenkin Kalasataman saavutettavuus on santahaminalaisille hyvä suhteessa koko työssäkäyntialueeseen ja heidän osuutensa painottuu suuremmaksi läheisyyden eli siitä aiheutuvan saavutettavuuden ansiosta.

Keskustan läpi kulkeva liikenne on itse asiassa liikenneverkon vika. Ei edes pidä suunnitella niin, että keskusta on läpikulkupaikka. Nykyinen ja 50 vuotta vallinnut liikenneajattelu joukkoliikenteessä on perustunut tähän. Ja siksi joukkoliikenteen osuus kokonaisliikenteestä onkin heikko.




> Ymmärtääkseni "lyhyissäkin" raitiovaunuissa pyritään mahdollisimman pitkään kiinteän osan pituuteen, koska nivelet maksaa. Samalle radalle suunnitellussa pidemmässä vaunussa on sitten vain enemmän niveliä.


Kyllä. Junalle mahdollinen ratageometria kuten pienin kaarresäde on se, mikä on junassa olevien yksiköiden suurin mahdollinen minimikaarresäde. Nyt hankitaan vielä vaunuja, jotka menevät 15 metrin kaarteesta. Tulevaisuudessa tavoitteena on 18 metrin kaarre. Suurempi minimikaarre on kantakaupungissa epärealistinen. Esikaupungeissa ja rajatulla osalla kantakaupungin verkkoa voidaan noudattaa suurempaakin minimikaarresädettä.

Sen sijaan pysäkin pituudella ei ole oikeastaan mitään rajaa. Pysäkit voivat sijaita vaikka yli risteyksen, kun ollaan jalankulku- tai pihakatuympäristössä. Kuten ahtaimman kantakaupungin kuuluisi olla. Saksassa määrätty 75 metriä istuu varsin hyvin helsinkiläiseenkin tapaan mitoittaa korttelin koko, eli 100 metrin korttelijakoon.

Ja on hyvä huomata, että autoilun hyväksi on jo vuosikymmeniä ollut tapana sulkea pienten katujen ristekyksiä. Kun se on ollut mahdollista autoilun vuoksi, mikä sen estää joukkoliikenteen hyväksi?

Mutta ei pysäkkien tarvitse olla koko verkolla 75 metrin pituisia, koska kaikkialla ei ole tarve maksimaaliseen kapasiteettitarjontaan. Aivan kuten katuverkossa on hierarkia, sama pätee raitioverkkoon. Ja kun ajatellaan katuverkon tapaan, Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie ovat luontevia suurten matkustajavirtojen katuja, joilla ratikkapysäkit voisivat olla 75-metrisiä, kuten Petterikin jo mainitsi. Miksei myös Hesarilla ja Runegerginkadulla sekä Ruoholahteen, mutta tuskin muualla Kalliossa tai Eirassa.




> Kuinkahan nopeasti ratikoilla voidaan liikennöidä 2 minuutin vuorovälillä kun alueella on paljon muutakin liikennettä ja jalankulkijoita? Alle 10 km/h kuten nykyään Kaivokadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä Kiasman eteläpuolella?


Jalankulkualueella huippunopeus on enintään 20 km/h. Se ei ole mikään ongelma, sillä jalankulkualueilla tärkeintä on palvelun määrä. Se, että pitkäkin reitti kulkee jalankulkualueen läpi ja siihen tuhraantuu pari ylimääräistä minuuttia, ei ole haitta verrattuna pitkiin kävelymatkoihin tai tasonvaihdoissa tuhlattuihin minuutteihin.

Muualla 2 minuuttia on minimivuoroväli liikenne-etuuksien järjestämiseksi. Ja silloin pysäkkiväli määrää linjanopeuden. Pääasiassa pysäkkivälistä riippuen linjanopus on 2535 km/h.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Keskustan läpi kulkeva liikenne on itse asiassa liikenneverkon vika. Ei edes pidä suunnitella niin, että keskusta on läpikulkupaikka.


Santahaminan ja Laajasalon tapauksessa keskusta on Ruoholahden ja Espoon työpaikkoihin mentäessä kyllä aika väistämättä linjalla ihan maantieteellisistä syistä, jos kuljetaan kaavaillun uuden Laajasalon sillan yli. Tietty suorat ratikkayhteydet Pasilaan ja myös Itäkeskukseen auttaisivat asiaa muiden suuntien osalta.

----------


## petteri

> Muualla 2 minuuttia on minimivuoroväli liikenne-etuuksien järjestämiseksi. Ja silloin pysäkkiväli määrää linjanopeuden. Pääasiassa pysäkkivälistä riippuen linjanopus on 2535 km/h.



Minä olen kyllä käsittänyt, että muualla pidetään 5 minuutin vuoroväliä (12 vaunua tunnissa per suunta) käytännön miniminä hyvin toimiville liikennevaloetuuksille vilkkailla alueilla. Kahdella minuutilla (30 vaunua tunnissa per suunta) etuudet eivät toimi, vähän samalla lailla kuin nykyään Helsingin vilkkaimmilla alueilla. Ja pysäkeillekin on välillä jonoa.

Ja pääosin eristämättömien pikaraitiotiejärjestelmien linjanopeus on maailmalla yleensä 15-27 km/h välillä pysäkkivälistä ja liikenneympäristöstä riippuen.

----------


## hylje

Liikennevalojen kierto kestää Helsingissä 1.5min, pari risteystä 2min. Joka kierroksella risteyksestä saadaan siis yksi raitiovaunu suuntaansa täysetuuksilla ilman muun liikenteen häiriintymistä. Vai minkä takia ratikka saisi etuudet vain joka kolmas kierros?

Autoliikenteessä tunnetaan käsite vihreä aalto, joka ei ole poikittaisliikenteen häiriintymättä mahdollinen. Tämä johtuu tarpeesta maksimoida vihreän valon aika pääsuunnassa, koska kulkuvälineitä on paljon. Kyllä autotkin saisivat vihreän aaltonsa, jos hyväksyttäisiin lähtölupa nykyisestä rajoitetulle määrälle autoja noin 2min välein. Niin onnistuu raitiovaunullekkin.

----------


## petteri

> Keskustan läpi kulkeva liikenne on itse asiassa liikenneverkon vika. Ei edes pidä suunnitella niin, että keskusta on läpikulkupaikka. Nykyinen ja 50 vuotta vallinnut liikenneajattelu joukkoliikenteessä on perustunut tähän. Ja siksi joukkoliikenteen osuus kokonaisliikenteestä onkin heikko.


Olen vahvasti eri mieltä. Kokemukseni mukaan niissä kaupungeissa, joissa joukkoliikenne toimii hyvin, suuri osa vaihdoista tehdään nimenomaan keskustassa. Toki myös jonkin verran säteittäisiä yhteyksiä on, mutta niiden kuormitusta on vaikea saada riittäväksi.

Laajasalon liikenne on syytä järjestää niin, että joukkoliikenne kulkee pääasiassa keskustan kautta ja siellä on hyvät vaihtoyhteydet muihin liikennevälineisiin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:14 ----------




> Liikennevalojen kierto kestää Helsingissä 1.5min, pari risteystä 2min. Joka kierroksella risteyksestä saadaan siis yksi raitiovaunu suuntaansa täysetuuksilla ilman muun liikenteen häiriintymistä. Vai minkä takia ratikka saisi etuudet vain joka kolmas kierros?


Jos vuoroväli on 2 minuuttia (30 vaunua suuntaansa), risteykseen tulee 60  raitiovaunua tunnissa eli keskimäärin vaunu minuutin välein ja vielä vähän epätasaisesti. Tuo on aivan liian nopea tahti toimivalle liikennevalokierrolle. Vähän kuin nykyäänkin Helsingissa vilkkaimmilla reiteillä.

Jos vuoroväli 5 minuuttia (12 vaunua suuntaansa), risteykseen tulee 24  raitiovaunua tunnissa eli keskimäärin vaunu 2,5 minuutin välein ja harvemmin peräkkäin. Silloin liikennevalokierto voi jo toimia jotenkin jos risteävää myös priorisointia tarvitsevaa liikennettä ei ole liikaa. Vaikka tuollakin vuorovälillä hyvä "vihreä aalto" molempiin suuntiin vaatii, että liikennevaloristeyksiä on harvassa. Jos liikennevaloja on tiheässä "vihreä aalto" toimii ratikoillakin oikein hyvin vain yhteen suuntaan 5 minuutin vuorovälillä.

Ja vaunujen pituuskin vaikuttaa jonkin verran, 75 metriset junat blokkaavat risteyksiä pitempään kuin 25 metriset vaunut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laajasalon liikenne on syytä järjestää niin, että joukkoliikenne kulkee pääasiassa keskustan kautta ja siellä on hyvät vaihtoyhteydet muihin liikennevälineisiin.


Niin, juuri näin sitä ei pidä tehdä. Kun näin on tehty meillä koko se aika, kun Helsinki on kasvanut yksikeskustaisesta kaupungista monikeskustaiseksi seuduksi, liikkuminen on siirtynyt joukkoliikenteestä autoihin. Kuten Hmikko mainitsi, Etelä-Espooseen on tietenkin suorin reitti keskustan kautta. Muualle on turha kiertää keskustan kautta. Ja niinpä otetaan auto ja mennään suorinta tietä.

Eikö sinusta kannata ollenkaan oppia kokemuksesta?




> Jos vuoroväli on 2 minuuttia (30 vaunua suuntaansa), risteykseen tulee 60  raitiovaunua tunnissa eli keskimäärin vaunu minuutin välein ja vielä vähän epätasaisesti. Tuo on aivan liian nopea tahti toimivalle liikennevalokierrolle. Vähän kuin nykyäänkin Helsingissa vilkkaimmilla reiteillä.


Tarkoitushan on päästä huonosta helsinkiläisestä liikennekulttuurista. Tietenkin silloin, kun ajatellaan, ettei liikennettä voi hallita eikä ohjata tai ei peräti saa tehdä niin vaikka voisikin, ei voida sujuvoittaa liikennettä. Ja niinpä niin autot kuin joukkoliikennekin kulkevat miten sattuu. Täsmällisyydestä ei ole tietoa, ei myöskään tehokkuudesta. Sillä optimitilanne ei ole täydellinen liikenteen vapaus. Sitä voi matkustaa katsomaan vaikka Pietariin.

Hallitussa liikenteessä raitiovaunut eivät kulje miten sattuu vaan täsmällisesti siten, että aikaa ei tuhrata turhaan seisomiseen. Silloin vaunut ajavat myös yhtä aikaa risteyksistä molempiin suuntiin, eikä kummallekin suunnalle tarvita omaa valoetuusikkunaa. Autoilla tämä, eli molempiin suuntiin toimiva vihreä aalto, ei ole mahdollista, koska autoja kulkee parin sekunnin, ei parin minuutin välein.




> Ja pääosin eristämättömien pikaraitiotiejärjestelmien linjanopeus on maailmalla yleensä 15-27 km/h välillä pysäkkivälistä ja liikenneympäristöstä riippuen.


Verkon keskinopeus on eri asia kuin linjanopeus jossain kohdassa verkkoa.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä 75-metristen yksiköiden käyttö Helsingin raitioteillä pitäisi varmaan erottaa ihan omaksi keskustelukseen.

Minusta keskustelussa on useampikin asia ikään kuin harhapoluilla.

Ihan ensiksi pitää kysyä, halutaanko tänne 75-metrisiä ratikoita. Ja halutaanko siis nimenomaan niiden toimesta, jotka asiasta päättävät. Poliitikkojen halulla ei tässä ole merkitystä, sillä tässäkin ketjussa esitetyistä kvasiperusteluista saa äkkiä vaikka 12 kohdan listan siitä, miksi homma ei onnistu ja kun virkamiehet sellaisen listan esittelevät, niin "luottamusmies ei voi kuin luottaa" ja siinä se. Ydin onkin siinä, haluaako virkamiehistö Helsingin kaduille 75-metrisiä ratikoita. Tällä hetkellä ei halua, enkä usko, että nähtävissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa tilanne muuttuu. Sikäli keskustelu on siis tavallaan turhaa.

Silti voidaan tietysti kysyä, olisivatko nämä 75-metriset junat edes mahdollisia. Tottakai ne ovat (jos niille on aitoa tarvetta ja on aito tahtotila niiden saamiseksi). Jos sulkeissa olevat seikat ovat kunnossa, niin silloin ei tarvitse takertua Helsingin lyhyisiin risteysväleihin (ongelma on todellinen mutta ratkaistavissa, tehdään suuntaisliittymiä autoille), liian lyhyihin pysäkkeihin (pidennetään, vähennetään, optimoidaan vain osa verkosta 75-metrisille), tiukkoihin kaarteisiin (kaarresäde sinänsä ei ole ongelma mutta raideliikenne kulkee tiukoista kaarteista todella hitailla nopeuksilla ja jos junapituus on kovin suuri, sitä hidasta nopeutta joudutaan tietysti ajamaan kauemmin) tai siihen, että joku Porthaninkatu ei nyt vaan onnistu (ei tarvitsekaan, päätetään mitkä osat verkosta sopivat pitkille junille ja missä max. pituus matkustajapalvelussa on ehkä vain 30 m).

Mutta kokonaan keskustelusta on unohtunut se kaikkein tärkein seikka. Tällä hetkellä mikään osa Helsingin raitiotieverkosta ei ole kysynnältään sellainen, että 75-metrisistä junista olisi matkustajapalvelun kannalta kokonaisuutena hyötyä. Pari esimerkkiä: jos kolmosella on nyt 24-metriset vaunut ja 10 min vuoroväli, niin 75-metrisin vaunuin olisi sitten 30 min vuoroväli. Hyvää palvelua? Tai tiheästi liikennöivällä nelosella 26,5-metriset vaunut ja 5 min vuoroväli. Jatkossa 75-metriset ja 15 min vuoroväli? Ei kiitos. No, Helsingin raitiotien erityispiirteisiin kuuluu tietysti se, että raitiolinjasto on pääosin kantakaupungin jakeluliikennettä eikä sellaista runkolinjatyyppistä liikennettä, jollaisia uudet raitiotiet yleensä ovat. Jos siis pitkiin juniin mentäisiin, muuttuisi samalla koko raitioverkon rooli. Tai pikemminkin jakaantuisi: jäljelle jäisivät edelleen muutamat kantakaupungin sisäiset jakelulinjat lyhyine vaunuineen, mallia kolmonen, mutta lisäksi tulisi sitten näitä Santahamina-tyyppisiä esikaupunkiratikoita, jotka palvelisivat yhteyksiä kaukaisemmista lähiöistä keskustaan.

Ongelma vaan on se, että suomalaistyyppisellä metsälähiörakentamisella ei oikein tahdo löytyä edes nykyratikan kapasiteetilla sellaista kantakaupungin ulkopuolista toiminta-aluetta, jossa ratikalle saataisiin kävelyetäisyydeltä riittävästi matkustajia. Munkkivuori taitaa olla yksi harvoista, ja ilmeisesti olisi myös kannattavaa jatkaa nykyisitä raitiolinjoja yhden lähiönmitan verran pohjoiseen periaatteella "joka toinen vuoro jatkaa lähiöön". Mutta jos lähtökohtana pitääkin olla se, että haalitaan yhdelle ainokaiselle linjalle sen verran porukkaa, että voidaan kohtuullisella vuorovälillä (10 min) saada 75-metrinen juna täyteen, niin sellainen ei onnistu ilman liityntäliikennettä.

Jos mietitään uusia alueita, niin Jätkäsaaren maltillinen asukasmäärä on sikäli ammuttu haulikolla ympäri saarta, että sinne täytyy rakentaa kilometrikaupalla liikaa rataa eikä liikennöinti vain yhdellä keskustalinjalla onnistu. Yhtä hyvin asutuksen olisi voinut keskittää yhden pääväylän ja (mahdollisesti pitkillä yksiköillä liikennöitävän) ratikkalinjan varteen ja kaavoittaa puistot laidoille, mutta niin ei ole tehty. Kalasatamaan arkkitehti on piirrellyt kiskoja vähän joka paikkaan enemmän tai vähemmän onnistuneesti. Santahaminaankin on luonnosteltu kaksihaarainen pikaratikka, jottei tarvitse kuljettaa asukkaita liityntäbussilla. Ei tuollaisella rakentamisella synny tarvetta 75-metrisille yksiköille.

Pienistä vaunuista on omat haittansa, mutta niiden etu on siinä, että runko-osuudella vuoroväli on tiheä ja hännät voidaan haaroittaa vaikka kahtia tai kolmia, jolloin saadaan vaihdottomia yhteyksiä kohtuullisin vuorovälein. Heittona nyt vaikka se, että Mäkelänkadun raitiotiellä olisi 5 min vuoroväli, joista yksi 27-metrisin vaunuin liikennöivä linja kulkisi 15 min välein Koskelantietä Koskelaan, yksi vastaavasti Veräjälaaksoon ja yksi Pohjolankatua ja Mäkitorpantietä Oulunkylään. Siis ihan vaan esimerkinomaisesti. Saadaanhan kaikki nämä korvattua yhdellä pitkällä 75-metrisellä ratikalla, joka kulkee vain vartin välein ja saa tehokkaammat etuudet, mutta mille näistä haaroista se ratikka kulkisi ja mitä niiden muiden haarojen asukkaille tehtäisiin? Vietäisiin bussilla ratikkapysäkillekö?

Eli en mitenkään varauksetta kannata ajatusta siitä, että Helsingin raitioteiden yksikkökokoa pitää kasvattaa rajattomasti. Nykyisestä kyllä pitää kasvattaa. Vilkkaimmilla linjoilla suuremmat vaunut olisivat tarpeen jo nyt, sillä matkustusväljyys on sen verran huonolla tolalla että se itsessään karkottaa ihmisiä ratikoista. Vilkkaiden linjojen jatkaminen lähiöihin toisi niihin myös lisää sellaisia matkustajia, jotka nyt kulkevat busseilla (ja raidekertoimen mukanaan tuomia uusia matkustajia), jolloin vuorovälin pitämiseksi nykyisellään tarvittaisiin suurempia vaunuja. Melkeinpä väitän, että sellainen noin 45-metrinen raitiovaunu alkaisi olla maksimipituinen siihen nähden, mitä Helsingissä oikeasti tarvitaan, kun otetaan huomioon palvelutason ja kustannusten tasapaino.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta keskustelussa on useampikin asia ikään kuin harhapoluilla. ...
> Ihan ensiksi pitää kysyä, halutaanko tänne 75-metrisiä ratikoita....


Tämä on tarpeellinen käytännön kysymys. Jonka voi muotoilla yleiseen muotoon siitä, miten paljon on mielekästä keskittää joukkoliikennevirtoja. Nythän metro edustaa maksimaalista keskittämistä ja bussiliikenne maksimaalista hajauttamista. Raitioliikenne seudulla ei minusta edusta mitään, koska se ei tällä hetkellä ole seudullinen liikennemuoto.

Asiahan on juuri kuten kirjoitit: Kun keskitetään, tehdään suurempia yksiköitä ja harvempia vuorovälejä. Metron kanssa tämä on tosin toteutettu niin, että harvaa vuoroväliä on jaettu liityntälinjoille. Itse metrossa ajetaan tiheätä vuoroväliä osin tarjoten ylikapasiteettia, mutta eipähän tarvitse välittää palvelutasosta metron ja liityntäliikenteen yhteensovittamisessa. Toisaalta metron äärimmäinen keskittäminen on tehty karsimalla joukkoliikenneverkon rakenne tähdeksi. Eli verkko ei ole verkko, mikä johtaa sekä tarpeettoman pitkiin matkasuoritteisiin lähtö- ja määräpaikkojen todelliseen etäisyyteen nähden että tarpeettoman pitkään matka-aikaan sekä heikkoon palvelutasoon useiden ja huonosti järjestettyjen vaihtojen kanssa.

Toin keskusteluun 75-metrin junat vain osoittaakseni, mikä on raitioliikenteen potentiaali. 75-metristen junien käyttö raitioteillä osalla verkkoa on kuitenkin huomattavasti helpompi ja halvempi ratkaisu kuin metro, oli sillä siten mikä junapituus hyvänsä.

Tämän hetkisellä kaupunkirakenteella ja tiedossa olevilla laajentamis- ja tiivistämissunnitelmilla 75-metriset raitiojunat tuskin ovat tarpeen. Paikallisjunat hoitavat pitkät ja suurta nopeutta edellyttävät matkat jo nyt ja niin etäältä, ettei junia edes kannata korvata sen enempää ratikoilla kuin metroillakaan. Metron tapainen keskittäminen on minusta ylipäätään virhe, jolla ei enää saavuteta edes kustannustehokkuutta. Vastaavaa voi tehdä ratikalla halvemmin kuin kalliin metroradan ja -asemien kanssa. Mutta palvelutasolle tehdään molemmilla yhtä lailla vahinkoa.

Ylipäätään tekniset arvot eivät saisi olla määrääviä ja ohjaavia. Metron kanssahan tilanne on nyt niin päin, että lähtökohtana on rakentaa metroa, jolle pitää sitten keksiä kuormaa. Kaupunkia tulee tietenkin suunnitella toisin päin: minkälaista kaupunkirakennetta halutaan tehdä, miten asuen ihmiset viihtyvät, ja minkälainen joukkoliikenteen palvelu halutaan tarjota. Halutaanko, että palvelu on kilpailukykyinen autoilun kanssa vai onko se vain välttämätön paha sille puolikkaalle väestöstä, joka ei autoa itse aja. Sitten katsotaan, minkälaisia liikennevirtoja tähän rakenteeseen muodostuu ja miten ne on fiksuinta hoitaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Niin, juuri näin sitä ei pidä tehdä. Kun näin on tehty meillä koko se aika, kun Helsinki on kasvanut yksikeskustaisesta kaupungista monikeskustaiseksi seuduksi, liikkuminen on siirtynyt joukkoliikenteestä autoihin. Kuten Hmikko mainitsi, Etelä-Espooseen on tietenkin suorin reitti keskustan kautta. Muualle on turha kiertää keskustan kautta. Ja niinpä otetaan auto ja mennään suorinta tietä.


Kannattaa katsoa karttaa. Laajasalon kohdalla suurimpaan osaan Helsingin seudusta on nopein ja parhaiten palveleva joukkoliikennereitti muodostuu keskustan kautta Pisaran valmistuttua. Toki joku bussi tai ratikka voisi mennä myös Herttoniemeen ja Jokerille, mutta muihin suuntiin kysyntä on sen verran pientä, ettei hyvä palvelutaso onnistu. Realistisisti arvioituna ainakin 75 % Laajasalon joukkoliikennematkoista menee keskustan (ml. Hakaniemi) kautta. Edellyttäen toki että Laajasaloon saadaan silta tai tunneli.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:15 ----------




> Toin keskusteluun 75-metrin junat vain osoittaakseni, mikä on raitioliikenteen potentiaali. 75-metristen junien käyttö raitioteillä osalla verkkoa on kuitenkin huomattavasti helpompi ja halvempi ratkaisu kuin metro, oli sillä siten mikä junapituus hyvänsä.


Toki myös todella paljon hitaampi. Jos kuljetaan kantakaupungin katuverkossa linjanopeus ei nouse nykyistä bussiliikennettä merkittävästi nopeammaksi kuin villeimmissä kaupunkiliikenneunelmissa.

----------


## hmikko

> Kannattaa katsoa karttaa. Laajasalon kohdalla suurimpaan osaan Helsingin seudusta on nopein ja parhaiten palveleva joukkoliikennereitti muodostuu keskustan kautta Pisaran valmistuttua. Toki joku bussi tai ratikka voisi mennä myös Herttoniemeen ja Jokerille, mutta muihin suuntiin kysyntä on sen verran pientä, ettei hyvä palvelutaso onnistu. Realistisisti arvioituna ainakin 75 % Laajasalon joukkoliikennematkoista menee keskustan (ml. Hakaniemi) kautta. Edellyttäen toki että Laajasaloon saadaan silta tai tunneli.


Kruunuvuorenrannan suunnittelun lähtökohdaksi asetettiin nimenomaan keskustaan mahdollisimman kiinteästi raideyhteydellä liittyvä alue. Santahaminan osalta voisi kuvitella asian olevan hieman toinen siinä mielessä, että siinä vaiheessa kun sinne rakennetaan, niin Kalasatamassa, Pasilassa, Herttoniemessä ja Itäkeskuksessa pitäisi ainakin suunnitelmien mukaan olla nykyistä tuntuvasti enemmän kaikkea.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kruunuvuorenrannan suunnittelun lähtökohdaksi asetettiin nimenomaan keskustaan mahdollisimman kiinteästi raideyhteydellä liittyvä alue.


Kruunuvuorenrannassa toisaalta myös Kalasataman yhteys on aina ollut mukana. Mikä oikeastaan estäisi toteuttamasta runkolinjasuunnitelman mukaista ratikkaa Pasilasta Kalasatamaan, josta ratikka jatkuisi Laajasaloon? Pasilan yhteys on keskustayhteyden jälkeen selvästi seuraavaksi tärkein yhteys.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kruunuvuorenrannassa toisaalta myös Kalasataman yhteys on aina ollut mukana. Mikä oikeastaan estäisi toteuttamasta runkolinjasuunnitelman mukaista ratikkaa Pasilasta Kalasatamaan, josta ratikka jatkuisi Laajasaloon? Pasilan yhteys on keskustayhteyden jälkeen selvästi seuraavaksi tärkein yhteys.


Juuri näin. Kantakaupunki ja sen työpaikat ovat muutakin kuin Kaivokatu.




> Toki myös todella paljon hitaampi. Jos kuljetaan kantakaupungin katuverkossa linjanopeus ei nouse nykyistä bussiliikennettä merkittävästi nopeammaksi kuin villeimmissä kaupunkiliikenneunelmissa.


Tarkoitatko, että kun raitiojunan pituus kasvaa, sen nopeus jostain syystä laskee? Mikähän se syy voisi olla? Mutta kuten jo totesin, tässä on ollut puhe raitioliikenteen potentiaalista, ei siitä, miten se ja joukkoliikenteen etuudet Helsingissä nyt toimivat. Mutta onhan asiaan helppo helsinkiläinen ratkaisu: ryhdytään nimittämään pitkiä raitiojunia metroiksi kuten esim. Portossa. Silloin ne muuttuvat heti sekä nopeiksi että kannattaviksi.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Max

> Kokemukseni mukaan niissä kaupungeissa, joissa joukkoliikenne toimii hyvin, suuri osa vaihdoista tehdään nimenomaan keskustassa. Toki myös jonkin verran säteittäisiä yhteyksiä on, mutta niiden kuormitusta on vaikea saada riittäväksi.


Toki myös on niin, että hyvin harvassa kaupungissa keskusta on koko kaupunkialueeseen nähden yhtä syrjässä kuin Helsingissä. Samoin kun keskusta on kolmelta suunnalta meren ympäröimä, ovat kaupungin kasvaessa etäisyydet väistämättä tulleet pidemmiksi kuin vastaavankokoisissa kaupungeissa keskimäärin.

----------


## risukasa

Valokierroista puhuttaessa unohtuu näköjään yksi juttu: Koko kierrossa voi olla useampi kuin yksi valovaihe yhdelle suunnalle. Monesti ratikoille on kaksi nuolta yhdessä kierrossa. Usein näistä toinen nuoli on helmi- tai vaihteenkääntötilaukseen perustuva, muttei varsinainen etuus (enemmänkin on kyse autojen etuudesta; jos vaunua ei tule, autot saavat lisäaikaa) . Tyypillisesti vaunuja pääsee läpi yhdestä suunnasta 30 tai 45 sekunnin välein.

Mitä junakokojen pidentämiseen tulee, niin aloitettaisiin nyt vaikka siitä että ajetaan nelosta 2x25(,5/26,5) -metrisillä vaunuilla jolloin saadaan ne muiden linjojen kanssa synkronoituvaan 7,5 minuutin vuoroväliin. Samalla saadaan kysynnän mukainen kapasiteetti ruuhka-aikaan, mitä nyt ei pystytä tarjoamaan.

Ja mitä bussien nopeuteen tulee, niin kyllä ne lyhyillä matkoilla voittavat metron silti.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ja mitä bussien nopeuteen tulee, niin kyllä ne lyhyillä matkoilla voittavat metron silti.


Helsingin tapauksessa myös pitkillä:
Majvik-Kamppi: Metro n. 40 min, bussi 33-36 min
Majvik-Sörnäinen: Metro 33 min, bussi 20 min
Kamppi-Matinkylä: Metro 16 min, bussi 15 min
Kamppi-Kivenlahti: Metro 28 min, bussi 24(U-linjat)-27(esim. linja 150) min

Miksei metroa suunnitella sinne, missä siitä olisi hyötyä? esim.
Kamppi-Munkkivuori: Metro 9 min, bussi 18 min
Eläintarha-Kamppi: Metro 5 min, bussi 10 min
Hakaniemi-Arabianranta&Viikinranta: Metro 6 min, raitiovaunu/bussi 13-16 min

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksei metroa suunnitella sinne, missä siitä olisi hyötyä?


Ei ole tarpeeksi matkustajia.

----------


## aki

> Helsingin tapauksessa myös pitkillä:
> Majvik-Kamppi: Metro n. 40 min, bussi 33-36 min
> Majvik-Sörnäinen: Metro 33 min, bussi 20 min


tuo Majvik-Kamppi välin ajo-aika on taidettu laskea nopeimman yhteyden mukaan jollain varhaisaamun vuorolla, yleisesti tuo väli vie kuitenkin 40-50min, ruuhkassa vielä enemmänkin, tosiasia on että heti Kulosaaren sillan jälkeen keskustan suuntaan ajettaessa bussi on matka-ajoissa paljon metroa epäluotettavampi. Tuskin tuo Majvik-Sörnäinen välikään onnistuu 20 minuuttiin ruuhka-aikaan, ensimmäinen hidaste on Itäkeskuksessa Turunlinnantien ja Kehä I:n risteysalue ja Itäväylällä ruuhka alkaa yleensä jo Kulosaaren sillalta. Täytyy ottaa huomioon että metron kulkuun ei autoväylien ruuhkat vaikuta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kamppi-Matinkylä: Metro 16 min, bussi 15 min
> Kamppi-Kivenlahti: Metro 28 min, bussi 24(U-linjat)-27(esim. linja 150) min


Nämä lienevät aikataulun mukaisia aikoja bussien osalta ja metron osalta arvioita? Yöaikaan bussi voi olla jopa pari minuuttia tuota nopeampi, mutta jos Länsiväylällä on yhtään ruuhkanpoikastakaan, voi aikataululla kyllä heittää vesilintua. Eristetty liikenneväline pärjännee varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan paljon paremmin (Länsiväylällä kun ei kunnollisia bussikaistojakaan tahdo olla).

----------


## Knightrider

Aihe ajautuu sivuraiteelle, pahoittelen, mutta jatkan silti:



> Nämä lienevät aikataulun mukaisia aikoja bussien osalta ja metron osalta arvioita?


Kyllä; Bussit aikatauluista ja metron osalta perustuu arvioihin, joiden mukaan kalusto, rajoitukset ja asemaväli säilyy ennallaan. Keskinopeudeksi arvioin 36 km/h. Tämä minun oli tarkoitus mainita jo edellisen viestin yhteydessä.



> tuo Majvik-Kamppi välin ajo-aika on taidettu laskea nopeimman yhteyden mukaan jollain varhaisaamun vuorolla, yleisesti tuo väli vie kuitenkin 40-50min, ruuhkassa vielä enemmänkin, tosiasia on että heti Kulosaaren sillan jälkeen keskustan suuntaan ajettaessa bussi on matka-ajoissa paljon metroa epäluotettavampi. Tuskin tuo Majvik-Sörnäinen välikään onnistuu 20 minuuttiin ruuhka-aikaan, ensimmäinen hidaste on Itäkeskuksessa Turunlinnantien ja Kehä I:n risteysalue ja Itäväylällä ruuhka alkaa yleensä jo Kulosaaren sillalta. Täytyy ottaa huomioon että metron kulkuun ei autoväylien ruuhkat vaikuta.


Olen matkustanut Kampista Östersundomiin jo kymmeniä kertoja, niin ruuhka-aikoina kuin niiden ulkopuolella - myös tänään 16:15 Kampista. Bussi oli tällä kertaa 16:46 Östersundomin liikekeskuksella - siitä menee Matkahuollon mukaan 2-8 minuuttia Majvikiin, jos oletin sen kerenneen 5 minuutissa, sillä meni tänään 37 minuuttia perille. Kuljettaja ajoi normaalisti, jopa erityisen rauhallisesti, pysähtyen esim. Siilitien rampin päähän yli 60 sekunniksi päästämään autoja (Länsi-Herttoniemestä teollisuusalueelle ja toisinpäin) ohi. Matkustajia oli kohtuullisesti, noin 3/4 paikoista täynnä.

Matka vastasi normaalia ruuhka-ajan matkaa. Eniten eroavaisuuksia on Kamppi-Sörnäinen-osuudella, jossa matka-aika voi vaihdella 9-17 minuutin välillä. Ennätyksiäkin olen mittaillut: Nopein ajo, kun yölähtöjä ei lasketa, oli jokin kesälauantai, kun Östersundomiin kirittiin Kampista 23 minuutissa! Toisessa ääripäässä sitten 55 minuutin tapaus. Jos yksittäistapauksia ei kuitenkaan lasketa, matkaan menee aina yli 30 min ja aina korkeintaan 40 min. Myös talvella, lukuunottamatta liukkaita kelejä. Bussit ovat siis, ainakin, kun minä niillä matkustan, paremmin aikataulussa* kuin luuletkaan.

Kyseessä on siis U-linjat 830-870.
*)Tällä hetkellä kuitenkin Porvoon siltaremontti viivästyttää Helsingin keskustan suuntaan näitä linjoja reilulla 5 minuutilla.
Lisäksi Matkahuollolla on optimistisemmat matka-ajat kuin HSL:llä tai todellisuudessa: esim. matka Kamppi-Itäkeskus vie Matkahuollon mukaan ruuhkassa 20 ja sen ulkopuolella 18 minuuttia, vaikka todellisuudessa ruuhkassa vierähtää 25 ja sen ulkopuolella vähintäänkin 20 min. Bussit tulevat välipysäkeille juuri HSL-arvioiden mukaan, kun taas Matkahuollon aikataulujen käyttäjä ihmettelee ainaisia myöhästymisiä.




> Ei ole tarpeeksi matkustajia.


Ja kuitenkin nykyinen metro palvelee myös asemia, joilla on n. 2000 käyttäjää työpäivisin. Ja Arabian- ja Viikinrannan seudulta lähtee keskustaan päin raitiovaunuja 5 min välein + busseja 2 minuutin välein. Ja molemmille peleille riitää reippaasti matkustajia ja esim. pysäkillä "Arabia" näkee tällä 2 minuutin välilläkin näkee paljon väkeä pysäkillä. Jos bussit korvattaisiin metrolla, niin keskustaan menijällä olisi tarjolla aika hyvä paletti: kahteen suuntaan tiheällä pysäkkivälillä pintallikennevaunuja sekä nopeammat junat ydinkeskustaan. 

Luulisi matkustajia riittävän siellä siis - Munkkivuori siinä ja siinä, mutta ratikka yksinään riittänee mainiosti. Nopeudesta: mikäs on Transtechin ratikan huippunopeus, se olisi aika tärkeä ominaisuus Töölön tullin ja Vanhan viertotien välillä.

----------


## Jykke

> Nopeudesta: mikäs on Transtechin ratikan huippunopeus, se olisi aika tärkeä ominaisuus Töölön tullin ja Vanhan viertotien välillä.


Kahdeksaakymppiä pitäisi päästä.

----------


## risukasa

Kantakaupungissa ja varsinkin keskustan liepeillä ei ole edes oleellista mitata noin pitkien matkojen nopeuksia. Raitiovaunulla ja keskustabussilinjoilla matkustetaan muutaman pysäkin matkoja, niissä metro ei pärjää mitenkään. Keskustan ulkopuolellahan Laajasalon ratikka on linjanopeudeltaankin metron luokkaa.

----------


## Tuomask

Kappas vaan, valitus markkinatuomioistuimeen...

Kruunusillat-kilpailun aloitus viivästyy

----------


## petteri

> Kantakaupungissa ja varsinkin keskustan liepeillä ei ole edes oleellista mitata noin pitkien matkojen nopeuksia. Raitiovaunulla ja keskustabussilinjoilla matkustetaan muutaman pysäkin matkoja, niissä metro ei pärjää mitenkään. Keskustan ulkopuolellahan Laajasalon ratikka on linjanopeudeltaankin metron luokkaa.


Ei Laajasalon ratikan nopeus ole keskustan ulkopuolellakaan linjanopeudeltaan metron luokkaa, vaan ehkä 25 km/h. Mutta Laajasalon etäisyydellä tuolla ei ole ratkaisevaa merkitystä, enemmän haasteena on, ettei Pohjoisranta - Kaivokatu välillä madella pahasti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:11 ----------




> Olen matkustanut Kampista Östersundomiin jo kymmeniä kertoja, niin ruuhka-aikoina kuin niiden ulkopuolella - myös tänään 16:15 Kampista. Bussi oli tällä kertaa 16:46 Östersundomin liikekeskuksella - siitä menee Matkahuollon mukaan 2-8 minuuttia Majvikiin, jos oletin sen kerenneen 5 minuutissa, sillä meni tänään 37 minuuttia perille. Kuljettaja ajoi normaalisti, jopa erityisen rauhallisesti, pysähtyen esim. Siilitien rampin päähän yli 60 sekunniksi päästämään autoja (Länsi-Herttoniemestä teollisuusalueelle ja toisinpäin) ohi. Matkustajia oli kohtuullisesti, noin 3/4 paikoista täynnä.
> 
> Matka vastasi normaalia ruuhka-ajan matkaa. Eniten eroavaisuuksia on Kamppi-Sörnäinen-osuudella, jossa matka-aika voi vaihdella 9-17 minuutin välillä. Ennätyksiäkin olen mittaillut: Nopein ajo, kun yölähtöjä ei lasketa, oli jokin kesälauantai, kun Östersundomiin kirittiin Kampista 23 minuutissa! Toisessa ääripäässä sitten 55 minuutin tapaus. Jos yksittäistapauksia ei kuitenkaan lasketa, matkaan menee aina yli 30 min ja aina korkeintaan 40 min. Myös talvella, lukuunottamatta liukkaita kelejä. Bussit ovat siis, ainakin, kun minä niillä matkustan, paremmin aikataulussa* kuin luuletkaan.


Nyt asutusta ei ole enää Mellunkylän jälkeen, mutta kun itään rakennetaan lisää tuohon tullee paljon matka-aikaa lisää.

----------


## aki

> Matka vastasi normaalia ruuhka-ajan matkaa. Eniten eroavaisuuksia on Kamppi-Sörnäinen-osuudella, jossa matka-aika voi vaihdella 9-17 minuutin välillä. 
> Lisäksi Matkahuollolla on optimistisemmat matka-ajat kuin HSL:llä tai todellisuudessa: esim. matka Kamppi-Itäkeskus vie Matkahuollon mukaan ruuhkassa 20 ja sen ulkopuolella 18 minuuttia, vaikka todellisuudessa ruuhkassa vierähtää 25 ja sen ulkopuolella vähintäänkin 20 min. Bussit tulevat välipysäkeille juuri HSL-arvioiden mukaan, kun taas Matkahuollon aikataulujen käyttäjä ihmettelee ainaisia myöhästymisiä.


Tämä keskustelu ei nyt enää liity otsikon aiheeseen ja tämän voisikin siirtää sopivampaan ketjuun.

Kaikki ajat on laskettu U-linjojen 830-870 mukaan! 
Ihmettelen hieman Mh:n antamia ajo-aikoja välille Kamppi-Sörnäinen, Aamuruuhkassa väli Sörnäinen-Kamppi veisi 20min kun taas Iltapäiväruuhkassa Kampista Sörnäisiin pääsisi 10 minuutissa? Bussithan ajavat samaa reittiä kumpaankin suuntaan joten mistä johtuu että toiseen suuntaan matka-aika on tuplasti pidempi?
Mh antaa ajo-ajoiksi Kampista Majvikiin 29-33min ja toiseen suuntaan 40-45min, HSL taas molempiin suuntiin 41-44min (laskin välille Korsnäs-Majvik 3min Mh:n aikataulun mukaan koska HSL:llä ei ole vielä tuolla välillä liikennettä)
Täytyypä käydä jokin päivä testaamassa noita välejä ruuhka-aikaan ihan itse, silloin näkisi mitkä nuo ajo-ajat todellisuudessa ovat. Jokatapauksessa on sanomattakin selvää että bussi on paljon häiriöalttiimpi metroon verrattuna juuri muusta liikenteestä johtuen.

----------


## kouvo

> Jokatapauksessa on sanomattakin selvää että bussi on paljon häiriöalttiimpi metroon verrattuna juuri muusta liikenteestä johtuen.


Toki näin. Mittakaava tosin vääristyy jos tätä sinänsä kiistatonta metron etua aletaan tunkemaan kuin käärmettä piippuun huomioimatta lainkaan kustannuksia. helsingin liikenneympäristössä ei tällä voida järjellisesti perustella metroa Ö-sundomiin, saatika sitten Laajasaloon tai Santikseen.

----------


## hmikko

> Kappas vaan, valitus markkinatuomioistuimeen...
> 
> Kruunusillat-kilpailun aloitus viivästyy


Mistäköhän tässä on kysymys? Valitus ei vissiin ole julkinen. Jury on luemma valinnut kymmenen osallistujaa 51 hakijan joukosta. Rupesiko joku rannalle jääneistä valittamaan? Sillan paikkaa koskevat valitukset käsittääkseni on jo kertaalleen hylätty.

----------


## teme

> Mistäköhän tässä on kysymys? Valitus ei vissiin ole julkinen. Jury on luemma valinnut kymmenen osallistujaa 51 hakijan joukosta. Rupesiko joku rannalle jääneistä valittamaan? Sillan paikkaa koskevat valitukset käsittääkseni on jo kertaalleen hylätty.


Tää on tätä. Päätös = valitus.

----------


## Renne

Santahaminen mahdollinen kaavoitus asuntoalueiksi on osa myönteistä sekä ajan ja tarpeen vaatimaa kehitystä siirtää eri toimijoita kauemmaksi ydinkeskustasta, kuten esm. satamille on tehty. Varuskunta voisi yhdistyä lähimpiin muihin varuskuntiin, tai sille voidaan perustaa kehä3:n pohjoispuolelle tarvittavat alueet. Hyrylästä varuskunta laukkautettiin, sillä se oli liian lähellä kasvavaa kunta/kaupunkirakenneta. Santahaminen vapautuminen ei vaikuttaisi seudun ilmapuolustuksen strategisiin kohtiin, sillä eivät ne Santahaminassa sijaitsekaan.

Santahaminan kaavoitukseen on tottakai varauduttava myös raidelinjan tasolla. Ja koska Santahaminaan on matkaa yhtälailla kuin Mellunmäkeen, on Santahaminan joukkoliikenneväline kevytmetropikaraide, koska pysäkkien/asemien määrä olisi Kampin ja Santahaminan välillä samaa kuin Rautatientorin ja Mellunmäen välillä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ja koska Santahaminaan on matkaa yhtälailla kuin Mellunmäkeen,


Millä tavalla mitattuna? Keskustasta Mellunmäkeen linnuntietä ja keskustasta Santahaminaan Viikin kautta? Molempiin linnuntietä mitattuna ero on noin kolminkertainen.

----------


## Renne

No ei kumpaankaan linnuntietä kuljeta..
Metron linjausta viestissä tarkoitin. Kannattaa ottaa huomioon että Santahamina on iso saari, jonne metroasemia olisi tulossa vähintään 3. Laajasalon puolella myös vähintään 3.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kantakaupungissa ja varsinkin keskustan liepeillä ei ole edes oleellista mitata noin pitkien matkojen nopeuksia. Raitiovaunulla ja keskustabussilinjoilla matkustetaan muutaman pysäkin matkoja, niissä metro ei pärjää mitenkään. Keskustan ulkopuolellahan Laajasalon ratikka on linjanopeudeltaankin metron luokkaa.


Jos kuitenkin suuri lohko matkoista kantakaupungin asuinalueilta suuntaa ydinkeskustaan, miksi tälläisiä matkoja ei pitäisi mitata? Raitiovaunu on metroa nopeampi lyhyillä matkoilla ja se on fakta, vaikka metrot kulkisivat 90s välein. Miksei pitkille matkoille voida sitten tarjota ratikan lisäksi, bussirallin korvaajana, nopeampaa ja luotettavampaa vaihtoehtoa? Toki harkita pitäisi myös pikaratikkaa Arabia-Kalasatama-Sörnäisten Rantatie... metron sijaan. Pikaratikka kulkisi rantaviivaa Hakaniemeen pysähtyen vain Kalasatamassa, ei missään muualla. Välipysäkeille pääsisi edelleen kutosella, muttei enää myös busseilla. Hakaniemestä ratikka jatkaisi nyky-ysin reittiä Kolmikulmaan.



> Nyt asutusta ei ole enää Mellunkylän jälkeen, mutta kun itään rakennetaan lisää tuohon tullee paljon matka-aikaa lisää.


Mutta Östersundomhan on jo sen jälkeen. Väliin rakennettavat talot lisäisivät matka-aikaa ehkä keskimäärin 1 min sillä suurempi osa matkustajista valitsisi h93:n, h97:n, Jokeri-II:n tai 562:sen U-linjojen sijaan - kuten muillakin asutetuilla osuuksilla. Onkin tärkeää palvella lyhyempiä matkoja joka pysäkillä pysähtyvin lähiliikennevuoroin, jotta jokainen linja palvelisi niitä, joilla ei ole muita yhtä nopeita vaihtoehtoja - vaikkakin kysymyksessä on kuntien sisäisiäkin matkoja varten ajettavat paikalliset vakiovuorot.

----------


## Matkalainen

> No ei kumpaankaan linnuntietä kuljeta..
> Metron linjausta viestissä tarkoitin. Kannattaa ottaa huomioon että Santahamina on iso saari, jonne metroasemia olisi tulossa vähintään 3. Laajasalon puolella myös vähintään 3.


Kyllä silti saa melkoisille rutuille vetää radan, että matkaa tulee saman verran kuin Mellunmäkeen. Ja hiukan epäilen myös tuota asemien määrää, vain hiukan pienempään Lauttasaareenkin tulee vain yksi (optimistisesti laskienkin kaksi).

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä silti saa melkoisille rutuille vetää radan


Sinikäyräähän ne metrokioskin karttapiirrokset yleensä muistuttavat. Samanlaisia sinikäyriä kioski on piirrellyt sekä Kaukoitään että Laajasalo-Santikseenkin aikanaan.

----------


## risukasa

> Jos kuitenkin suuri lohko matkoista kantakaupungin asuinalueilta suuntaa ydinkeskustaan, miksi tälläisiä matkoja ei pitäisi mitata? Raitiovaunu on metroa nopeampi lyhyillä matkoilla ja se on fakta, vaikka metrot kulkisivat 90s välein. Miksei pitkille matkoille voida sitten tarjota ratikan lisäksi, bussirallin korvaajana, nopeampaa ja luotettavampaa vaihtoehtoa? Toki harkita pitäisi myös pikaratikkaa Arabia-Kalasatama-Sörnäisten Rantatie... metron sijaan. Pikaratikka kulkisi rantaviivaa Hakaniemeen pysähtyen vain Kalasatamassa, ei missään muualla. Välipysäkeille pääsisi edelleen kutosella, muttei enää myös busseilla. Hakaniemestä ratikka jatkaisi nyky-ysin reittiä Kolmikulmaan.


Tuollaiset mittaukset eivät edusta Laajasalon tapausta. Laajasalossa kerätään matkustajat esikaupungissa ja hurautetaan pitkiä siltoja pitkin minimaalisilla pysähdyksillä saman tien keskustan tuntumaan. Kantakaupunkivyöhykkeellä ei ajeta katutilassa, eikä pysähdellä, vaan mennään siltaa meren yllä, mistä johtuen linjanopeus tuolla osuudella on sama kuin millä tahansa muullakin liikennevälineellä pl. polkupyörä. Myös luotettavuus on tuolla sillalla ihan samaa kuin metrolla. Ja jos halutaan tehdä huolella, niin Laajasalossakaan ei mitään luotettavuusongelmia tule, ratahan saadaan piirtää ensin ja kadut sen ympärille.

Kokonaisuuden kannalta matelu välillä Ylioppilastalo/Kaisaniemi - Lasipalatsi/Kamppi on aika mitätöntä, varsinkin kun matkustajat vaihtuvat tuolla välillä. Ja sille matelulle on tehtävissä vielä vaikka mitä, jos halutaan.

----------


## Renne

Lauttasaaressa tietenkin on vähemmän asemia, johtuen metrolinjan luonteesta, minkä ei ole tarkoitus kierrellä Lauttasaaressa vaan palvella monia alueita Espoon puolella, yhdistyen Lauttasaareen, Ruoholahteen, Kamppiin ja niin edelleen. Santahamina taasen pussinperänä on eri asia, ja Laajasaloonkin saa usean aseman ilman että metrolinjasta tulee liian pitkä keskushubiin nähden.

----------


## teme

Kaupunginhallitus hoputtaa:



> Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikenteen sekä jalankulun ja pyöräilyn siltayhteydestä on käynnissä suunnittelukilpailu ja
> ympäristövaikutusten arviointiprosessi. Rakentaminen käynnistyy suunnitelmakauden jälkeisinä vuosina. Kruunuvuorenrannan toteuttamisen osalta tarkastellaan eri rahoitusvaihtoehtoja.


http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...729A/Liite.pdf
Lisäyksenä tuon perään puolueiden neuvotteluista ainakin Vihreiden ajamana:



> Siltayhteyden rakentaminen pyritään aloittamaan mahdollisimman nopealla aikataululla.


http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...8F56/Liite.pdf

Että jos virkamieskunta nyt vaan tekisi niin kuin käsketään. Semminkään kun muita järkeviä vaihtoehtoja ei ole.

----------


## Renne

Herttoniemen liikenneympyrä kyllä kestää lisäliikennettä, jos Kruunuvuoren rakentaminen aloitetaan ja silta sitten hieman myöhemmin, metron uudelleentarkistuksen jälkeen.

----------


## teme

Sitä metroa on tarkasteltu Kampista, Pasilasta, Kulosaaresta, enemmillä asemilla, vähemmillä asemilla, vanhoilla kustannusarvioilla, uusilla kustannusarviolla... Oikeastaan ainoa mitä ei ole tutkittu on amfibiometro Kalasatamaan, tuosta se ratkaisu varmaan löytyy.

Yleinen hulluuden määritelmä on että tekee saman asian uudelleen ja uudelleen ja olettaa eri lopputuloksen.

----------


## Renne

mutta jos sen tekee eri tavalla, on kyseessä eri asia. metro ei ole hulluutta, vaan se on kestävää. santahaminan tullessa kyseeseen, metro rakennettakoon Laajasaloon, jotta se voidaan hetimmiten jatkaa kun santahaminan rakennusvuoro tulee.

ilman santahaminaakin metron (töölön raidetie) päättäminen laajasaloon on kannattavaa, kun töölöstä koko raideverkko voi jakautua 3-4 eri linjaan.

----------


## hylje

Miksi juuri metro on kestävä, ja niin paljon kestävämpi kuin esimerkiksi raitiovaunu hintaansa nähden? Entäs ratikka jota kutsutaan metroksi? Mitä on kestävyys?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> mutta jos sen tekee eri tavalla, on kyseessä eri asia. metro ei ole hulluutta, vaan se on kestävää.


Helsingissä on aloitettu säännöllinen raitioliikenne vuonna 1891. Missään historiansa vaiheessa raitioliikenne ei ole vaatinut niin jättiläismäisiä investointeja kuin metroliikenne (kuten esimerkiksi nyt satoja miljoonia kulunvalvontaan tai miljardi 14 kilometrin pidennykseen).

Millä tavalla raitioliikenne ei ole tarpeeksi kestävää Laajasaloon?

----------


## hylje

> Helsingissä on aloitettu säännöllinen raitioliikenne vuonna 1891. Missään historiansa vaiheessa raitioliikenne ei ole vaatinut niin jättiläismäisiä investointeja kuin metroliikenne (kuten esimerkiksi nyt satoja miljoonia kulunvalvontaan tai miljardi 14 kilometrin pidennykseen).


Niin juuri.

Isot rahat ovat kovin abstrakteja. Jos ysilinjaa saadaan toteutuneena katutasolle 5Me/km, vastaavaa 30..70km/h raitiorataa siltoineen ja eritasoratkaisuineen saadaan varmasti luokkaa 10Me/km Helsingissä. Miljardi olisi siis jopa sata kilometriä uutta 2-suuntaista rataa. 

Sata kilometriäkin on kovin abstraktia. Sata kilometriä olisi viisi suoraa rataa säteittäismoottoriteitä pitkin kehä kolmoselle, joka on suurimmalta osalta noin 20km etäisyydellä olemassaolevasta raitiotieverkosta.

Viisi säteittäistä linjaa kehä kolmoselle on myös melko abstraktia. Näillä linjoilla päästäisiin raideliikenteen katvealueille:

 (Arabiasta/Koskelasta) Viikin kautta Jakomäkeen ja edelleen Hakunilaan (15km) (Käpylästä) Metsälän kautta Pakilaan ja edelleen Kartanonkoskelle ja lentoasemalle (20km) (Ruskeasuolta) Haagaan (6km) (Munkkiniemestä) Lehtisaareen ja edelleen Otaniemeen ja Tapiolaan ja aina Kivenlahteen asti (18km)*(Salmisaaresta) Lauttasaareen ja edelleen Keilaniemeen ja Tapiolaan (8km) plus ylläolevan kanssa rinnakkainen reitti Kivenlahteen (10km)

yht. noin 80km.

Tuohon päälle vielä upouusi kalusto jonka hinta jyvitetään liikennöintikorvauksiin korvattujen bussien tavoin.

Jo ihan hintansa vuoksi metro on poliittista propellihattuilua, ei rahalla tai palvelulla perusteltua liiketoimintaa. Otan innolla vastaan vastaperusteluja, miten mikä tahansa 14-kilometrinen linja on niin paljon parempi kuin edes 50 kilometriä (4x) nykyistä ruuhkassa seisovaa bussiliikennettä parantavaa raideliikennettä.

----------


## petteri

> Niin juuri.
> Isot rahat ovat kovin abstrakteja. Jos ysilinjaa saadaan toteutuneena katutasolle 5Me/km, vastaavaa 30..70km/h raitiorataa siltoineen ja eritasoratkaisuineen saadaan varmasti luokkaa 10Me/km Helsingissä. Miljardi olisi siis jopa sata kilometriä uutta 2-suuntaista rataa.


Se, että raitiovaunukiskojen vetäminen kaduille on kohtuullisen edullista ei tarkoita sitä, että raskaan metromaisen eritasoja ja siltoja sisältävän raitioradan rakentaminen olisi läheskään yhtä halpaa. Radanrakentamisen hinta nousee erittäin voimakkaasti heti kun tasoratkaisut eivät kelpaakaan joka paikkaan.

Samalla lailla keveän peruskadun, jolla bussi voi kulkea saa halvalla, mutta eristetty moottorikatu busseillekin maksaa paljon.

----------


## hylje

Pointtiin kuuluu se, että kuinka paljon sitä raskasta eritasoratkaisua oikeasti tarvitsee katukelpoisille raitiovaunuille moottoritiekäytävässä ja rinnakkaiskaduilla? Metron suurin heikkous on se, että koko rata on raskasta eritasoratkaisua eikä vain esimerkiksi risteyksissä, joissa on voimakasta ristikkäisliikennettä. Ratikka voi kaartaa jyrkästi väistääkseen esteet ja siirtyä muun liikenteen sekaan risteyksissä ja ahtaissa paikoissa.

Miljardin hypoteettisessa budjetissa olisi yleisen korkean kilometrihinnan lisäksi myös parisataa miljoonaa kaulaa erikoisemmille siltaratkaisuille. Sillä saisi jo pari kilometriä metroradan kanssa identtistä linjaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Se, että raitiovaunukiskojen vetäminen kaduille on kohtuullisen edullista ei tarkoita sitä, että raskaan metromaisen eritasoja ja siltoja sisältävän raitioradan rakentaminen olisi läheskään yhtä halpaa. Radanrakentamisen hinta nousee erittäin voimakkaasti heti kun tasoratkaisut eivät kelpaakaan joka paikkaan.


Jep. Tämä juuri onkin ratikan etu.

Silloin, kun on pakottavaa tarvetta tehdä sillalle, tunnellin jne niin tehdään (jolloin hinta on sama, on kyseessä sitten ratikka tai metro), mutta silloin kun pakottavaa tarvetta ei ole, tehdään ratikalle halpaa pintarataa.

Helsingin metrossa se pakottava tarve on aina, koska metro on pakko täyseristää, eli halpaa pintarataa ei päästä tekemään koskaan. Laajasalon ratikalla se pakottava tarve on oikeastaan vain sillalla. Saaren puolella Koirasaarentien rata on halvinta mahdollista ratikkarataa, vaikka omilla kaistoilla ja nopealla osuudella ollaankin, ja aivan Yliskylän hännällä voidaan jopa hyväksyä autokaistoilla kulkeminen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Lisättäköön vielä, että vaikka kuinka sitä mahdollisimman hankalinta ja kalleinta ratikkaa rakentaisi maan pinnalle, muuria ja aitaa, kuilua ja muuta eristystä, ei radan ylittäminen samassa tasossa ole temppu eikä mikään, jos se nimittäin tehdään asemien kohdalla. Tehokkaimmillaan tähän päästään, kun järjestetään jalankulkijoille varoitus-/liikennevalot reippaan äänimerkin kanssa laitureiden päätyihin, joissa sekä jarruttavan että kiihdyttävän vaunun vauhti on vielä melko hidas.

Ja entäs sitten autotie, joka risteää ratikkaradan kanssa? No mitäs pirskattia sitä autotietä täytyy sinne ruveta rakentamaan? Ratikka oli kaupungissa aiemmin, joten väistäköön autot ja maksatettakoon sillat ja tunnelit autoilijoiden pussista. Ratikalla on kuitenkin suhteessa enemmän käyttäjiä.
(ja paljon huutomerkkejä)  :Smile:

----------


## teme

Kruuhaan silta puhutti valtuustoa, Puura (SDP) + Ylikahri (Vihr.) hyväksittiin ääniin 54 - 9 ponsi "Kaupunginvaltuusto kiirehtii Kruunuvuorenrannan ja keskustan välisen raide- ja kevyen liikenteen siltayhteyden suunnittelua ja toteuttamisedellytysten selvittämistä." 
http://www.helsinkikanava.fi/fi/kaup...6-11.2011#5789

Pidän jokseenkin erikoisena että Kaupsun puheenjohtaja edes pohtii ajatusta että sillalle päästettäisiin autoja. Mihin ihmeeseen ne siitä Pohjoisrannasta mahtuisi?

----------


## 339-DF

Sehän on hyvä, että valtuustossa on tahtoa sillan nopeuttamiseksi. Harmi, ettei valtuusto voi asioita käytännössä nopeuttaa. Hidastaa ja estää se kyllä voi, mistä saattaisi löytyä toimiva ase kovapäisimpiä virkamiehiä vastaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sehän on hyvä, että valtuustossa on tahtoa sillan nopeuttamiseksi. Harmi, ettei valtuusto voi asioita käytännössä nopeuttaa.


Ihan riittävä nopeuttaminen on, että edetään ja päätetään kuten on suunniteltukin... Harvoin niin tehdään, niin suhteellisesti käy nopeuttamisesta, että asiat vain etenevät. Lue siis: "Ei hidasteta."

----------


## 339-DF

> Ihan riittävä nopeuttaminen on, että edetään ja päätetään kuten on suunniteltukin...


Jos tarkoitat sitä, että rata on valmis kun Kruunuvuoren ensimmäiset asukkaat muuttavat alueelle, niin yhden jos toisenkin virkamiehen pää pitäisi saada kääntymään sillan kannalle, kaupunginjohtajasta alkaen. Ei siinä joku valtuustoäänestys paljon paina.

----------


## Albert

Siinä on se Kulosaari. Silta estäisi käyttämästä vesialuetta heidän vesilentokoneidensa kiitoratana. Se "maisemahaitta" on vain tekosyy.

Nythän on tullut julki, että valtionkin virkamiehiä painostetaan jopa kovin sanoin. 
Silta-asiaa vievät eteenpäin kunnan virkamiehet (jos vievät). Kulosaaresta taitaa vain löytyä sellaista vallankäyttöä, *että*.

Vielä pari vuotta sitten luultiin, että Suomi on yksi vähiten korruptoitunut maa maailmassa.

----------


## 339-DF

Lisäksi olen kuullut sellaista, ettei Talous- ja suunnittelukeskus eli "Helsingin valtiovarainministeriö" ymmärrä, mitä eroa on sillattomalla pussinperälähiöllä ja sillallisella kantakaupungin jatkeella. Se on minusta aika kummallista  luulisi juuri Taskesta löytyvän talousasioiden tuntemusta ja pitkäjänteisyyttä. Sillan mukanaan tuoma maanarvon nousu on vain osatekijä. Mitkä ovat lähiö-Kruunuvuoren ja mitkä ratikka-Kruunuvuoren kunnallisverotuotot kymmenen vuoden päästä? Luulisi senkin kiinnostavan.

Toivoisi, että poliitikot hiukan hiilostaisivat Taskea, että nämä anonyymit vastustajat tulisivat kaapeistaan ulos ja kertoisivat, mikä siinä sillassa nyt on niin vaikeaa ja kamalaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siinä on se Kulosaari. Silta estäisi käyttämästä vesialuetta heidän vesilentokoneidensa kiitoratana.


Onko tuo fakta, että sitä sellaisena nyt käytetään?

----------


## hezec

> Onko tuo fakta, että sitä sellaisena nyt käytetään?


Tämä on kieltämättä hyvä kysymys. Montaako vesitasoa Kulosaaressa oikeasti säilytetään? Ja sitä paitsi käsittääkseni niitä voi jonkin matkaa käyttää myös veneen tavoin. Silta olisi kuitenkin tulossa alle kilometrin päähän saaren rannasta, ja sen ali kyllä mahtuisi lipumaan. Vaikea uskoa, että muutama närkästynyt yksityisilmailija saisi lobbattua niin tehokkaasti.

On kuitenkin muitakin mutkia matkassa, joita en ole tässä ketjussa nähnyt. Mitähän tästä seuraa?



> Mikäli Hanasaaren voimalassa siirryttäisiin biopolttoaineiden käyttöön, lisääntyisi alueen laivaliikenne huomattavasti. Tämä saattaa hankaloittaa Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikenneyhteyden toteuttamista - - Alueen siltaratkaisuihin liittyen eri vaikutuksia on selvitettävä.


(Lähde)

----------


## teme

En minä nyt tiedä onko vesitasoliikenteen mahdollisuudet ihan oikeasti vakava asia, mutta yksi niitä on:



> Kun Clas Palmberg käy pääkaupunkiseudulla työasioissa, hän istahtaa tehtaan läheisyydessä olevan kotinsa rannassa vesitaso-Cessnaansa ja hurauttaa Kulosaaren rantaan 40 minuutissa.


http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/incomi...koneita/a27817 

Vesitaso herättää tunteita



> Olimme juuri siirtyneet Kulosaaren kulmauksesta kohti Laivalahdensatamaa, kun huomasin taivaalla lentokoneen. Totesimme Matskun kanssa auringon häikäistessä silmiimme, että kyse oli vesitasolentokoneesta.
> 
> Samalla hetkellä  lentokone kaartui jyrkästi laskuun ja suuntasi suoraan kohti meitä.apua! Näin jo silmissäni iltapäivälehtien lööpit, missä kerrottiin vesitason ja pikkuveneen joutuneen törmäykseen ja näin samalla itsemme istumassa loppuikämme pyörätuoleissa.
> 
> Vesitaso tuli varmasti ehkä 100 kilometrin tuntivauhtia ja suoraan meitä kohti. Olin kauhuissani ja varmistin Matskulta, mitä hän tekisi. Matsku totesi samalla tavalla, mitä olin itse ajatellut, että vaihtoehtona olisi ainoastaan suunnata nokka kohti Kipparlahtea ja laittaa kaasu pohjaan ja toivoa, että ehdittäisiin pois alta.


http://kukkameri.blogit.fi/vesitaso-kauhukuvana/

----------


## Albert

> Onko tuo fakta, että sitä sellaisena nyt käytetään?


Ei ole muuta vesialuetta, jolta ne laitureissa kelluvat koneet voisivat nousta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On kuitenkin muitakin mutkia matkassa, joita en ole tässä ketjussa nähnyt. Mitähän tästä seuraa?
> (Lähde)


Tästä ei seuraa mitään. Kyse on lausunnosta Helsingin energian ympäristöohjelmaan, ei kannanotosta Laajasalon ratikkaan. Hanasaaren voimalaitoksen meritse tapahtuva polttoainehuolto on ollut tiedossa silloin, kun siltayhteyttä suunniteltiin ja siitä päätettiin. HE on nyt nostanut tämän asian uudelleen esille, vaikka asia on jo kerran käyty läpi. Tulkitsen asian niin, että kun HE ei ole halukas luopumaan hiilestä eikä Hanasaaren voimalasta, se haluaa esittää kaikki mahdolliset argumentit näitä asioita vastaan.

Laajasalon ratikka ja Hanasaaren voimalan polttoaine liittyvät toisiinsa siten, että biomassan tilavuus on suurempi kuin hiilen. Jos biomassaa tuodaan laivoilla, laivoja kulkee useammin kuin hiililaivoja. Tässä asiassa puhutaan kuitenkin siitä, kuinka monen päivän välein laivoja kulkee.

Se on sitten toinen juttu, mitä järkeä on kuljettaa laivoilla biomassaa, joka kasvaa sisämaassa satojen kilometrien päässä merenrannasta. Mutta ei kuulu tähän ketjuun.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

Olikos jossain siitä kuinka kauan tämä proseduuri kestää, että hiili/massalaiva purjehtii läpi ja ratikka pääsee taas liikennöimään?

----------


## 339-DF

> Olikos jossain siitä kuinka kauan tämä proseduuri kestää, että hiili/massalaiva purjehtii läpi ja ratikka pääsee taas liikennöimään?


Ainakin hakelaivat on pienempiä. Mäkin haluaisin tietää, kuinka pitkä niiden aiheuttama liikennekatkos on.

Pääasia kai kuitenkin on se, että hiililaiva tulee harvoin ja silloin kun se tulee, niin se tulee sitten mihin aikaan tahansa. Sen sijaan hakelaivoja tulee usein, mutta ne ovat pienempiä ja tulevat läheltä eli ne voi aikatauluttaa huomattavasti helpommin. Käytännössä aamuyöllä saapuva hakelaiva ei siis vaikuta tuon taivaallista ratikkaliikenteeseen. Mutta sekin pitäisi tietää, kuinka kauan se lastin purkaminen kestää. Eli ehtiikö koko homman tehdä klo 2-6 välisenä aikana.

----------


## petteri

> Se on sitten toinen juttu, mitä järkeä on kuljettaa laivoilla biomassaa, joka kasvaa sisämaassa satojen kilometrien päässä merenrannasta. Mutta ei kuulu tähän ketjuun.


Ei toki kuulu. Mutta eiköhän biomassaa saadaan halvimmalla etelä-amerikasta tai afrikasta, josta sitten laivataan Suomeen. Ei kai kukaan kuvittele, että suomalaiset risut riittäisivät laajamittaiseen energiantuotantoon kustannustehokkaasti?

----------


## Kaid

> Mutta sekin pitäisi tietää, kuinka kauan se lastin purkaminen kestää. Eli ehtiikö koko homman tehdä klo 2-6 välisenä aikana.


Jos ei ehdi, niin sitten laiva tulee yönä yksi, purkaa seuraavana päivänä ja lähtee yönä kaksi.

----------


## Jusa

> laiva tulee yönä yksi, purkaa seuraavana päivänä ja lähtee yönä kaksi.


 Juuri noin, ei Nevan sillatkaan ole päivisin auki sotkemassa Pietarin liikennettä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei kai kukaan kuvittele, että suomalaiset risut riittäisivät laajamittaiseen energiantuotantoon kustannustehokkaasti?


Kyllä tuo on mun ymmärtääkseni niin suunniteltu, että se möhnä tulee ihan kotimaasta.




> Jos ei ehdi, niin sitten laiva tulee yönä yksi, purkaa seuraavana päivänä ja lähtee yönä kaksi.


Se tulee kyllä aika kalliiksi.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä tuo on mun ymmärtääkseni niin suunniteltu, että se möhnä tulee ihan kotimaasta.


Kun puhutaan biomassasta, toki ensimmäinen ajatus on kotimainen risusavotta, mutta tokihan Helsingin energia ostaa polttoaineen sieltä mistä halvimmalla saa. Jos ei nimenomaan kielletä käyttämästä hiiltä tai ulkomaista biomassaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se tulee kyllä aika kalliiksi.


Toisaalta: kuinka kalliiksi? Jos se laiva kuitenkin tulee tänne monta viikkoa, ei yksi lisäpäivä ole montakaan prosenttia kuljetuksen hinnassa, vielä vähemmän itse polttoaineen hinnassa. Sitä tulee verrata sitten aiheutettujen haittojen hintaan.

----------


## Kaid

Mikäli oikein laskin nopeasti ESL Shippingin (jonka alukset hiiltä ja muuta lähinnä Helsinkiin tuovat) verkkosivujen perusteella, pitäisi k.o. alusten purkamisessa mennä 14-20 tuntia laivasta riippuen. Jos laskutoimitukseni oli siis oikein, ei noin 20 tunnin pakollisen satama-ajan pitäisi olla ongelma. Jos, jos ja jos.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toisaalta: kuinka kalliiksi? Jos se laiva kuitenkin tulee tänne monta viikkoa, ei yksi lisäpäivä ole montakaan prosenttia kuljetuksen hinnassa


Juu mutta pointti oli että ne hakelaivat ei tule kaukaa, ne tulee Suomesta.

Ylipäätään tämä laivajuttu on täynnä kysymysmerkkejä. Olisi tosiaan kiva saada jotain faktaa pöytään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ylipäätään tämä laivajuttu on täynnä kysymysmerkkejä. Olisi tosiaan kiva saada jotain faktaa pöytään.


Nämä asiat selvitettiin jo 4 vuotta sitten. En nyt jaksa kaivaa raporteista, mutta lopputulos oli, ettei ole mitään ongelmaa hoitaa Hanasaaren polttoainehuoltoa, vaikka siinä on silta. Siksi toiseksi, avattavan sillan kanssa on hoidettu Salmisaarenkin polttoainehuolto vuosikymmenet. Sen sillan kautta meni pitkään kaikki liikenne länteen. Myös pikkuruiset bussit.




> Ei kai kukaan kuvittele, että suomalaiset risut riittäisivät laajamittaiseen energiantuotantoon kustannustehokkaasti?


Ei kuvittele, vaan tietää. Suomen hyödynnettävissä oleva metsien kasvu on tutkittu moneen kertaan. Eikä pelkästään biomassan, vaan pääasiassa metsäteollisuuden saha- ja kuitupuun tarpeisiin. Itse asiassa sitä ei ehkä tarkkaan tiedetä, miten paljon enemmän biomassaa voidaan saada, kun viljellään metsäteollisuudelle sopivien puulajien sijasta energiabiomassaa. Se kun on aivan toinen juttu kuin teollisuuspuun kasvattaminen.

Antero

----------


## Albert

Kun metsistä kerätään kaikki risut ja männynkävyt Helsingin Energialle, se tietää Kemiralle kulta-aikoja ja luonnolle lisää köyhtymistä.
Ja risujen hinta nousee pilviin. Kannattaa metsänomistajien alkaa kasvattaa risukkoa (eihän täällä kohta puuteollisuuttakaan enää ole).
Mahtavalla 24/7/365 -rekkarallilla risut tuodaan Helsinkiin, ei millään laivoilla. Siinä palaa energiaa varmaan saman verran kuin risuistakin saadaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mahtavalla 24/7/365 -rekkarallilla risut tuodaan Helsinkiin, ei millään laivoilla. Siinä palaa energiaa varmaan saman verran kuin risuistakin saadaan.


Tällaista kauhukuvaa Helsingin energia on yrittänyt luoda. Mutta ei todellisuus näin synkkä ole. Kuorma-autot ovat leluja eli täysin väärä kuljetusmuoto energian rahtaamiseen. Laiva on oikeassa kokoluokassa, mutta laivat kulkevat hunosti sisämaassa. Oikea väline on juna. Valtion monopoliyhtiö vaan tekee kaikkensa junakuljetusten estämiseksi. Turvevoimaloiden aikaan VR vielä kuljetti polttoainetta voimaloille, mutta nykyään se ei enää suostu. Jyväskylän Keljonkankaalle investoitiin biomassakattilaan, mutta enimmäkseen siellä taidetaan polttaa hiiltä, koska VR-Yhtymä ei suostu rahtaamaan haketta. LahdenLoviisan rautatie korjattiin aikanaan mm. Lahden energialaitoksen hiilikuljetuksia varten, mutta sekin rahti siirtyi kumipyörille.

Esimerkiksi 600 km:n etäisyydeltä sähköveturivedolla rahdattu biomassa kuluttaa energia noin 3,4 kWh yhtä kuljetetun polttoaineen megaWattituntia kohden. Kuorma-autokuljetus kuluttaa energiaa lähes 10-kertaisen määrän. Ja junakuljetuksen kustannus on noin nejännes kuorma-autokuljetuksen kustannuksesta.

Tosin kaikkensa on junakuljetusten estämiseksi tehnyt Helsinkikin. Ovathan sekä Hanasaaren että Salmisaaren voimalaitokset olleet rautatien yhteydessä. Hanasaaresta rata purettiin juuri pois, Salmisaaresta jo aikaisemmin Ruoholahden rakentamisen yhteydessä. Vuosaaren voimalaitos onkin rakennettu viisaammin eli ilman rautatieyhteyttä. Eipä sinne tosin ole meriyhteyttäkään, laitos vaikka onkin sataman vieressä. Mutta se on sisämaan puolella. Vuosaaren pääasiallinen polttoaine on maakaasu, mutta on siellä varaenergiana hiilivarasto.

Antero

----------


## aki

Nyt on selvitetty bussilautta-yhteyttä Katajanokan ja Kruunuvuorenrannan välille http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...bussilautalla/ Merimatka-aika ja lauttojen vuoroväli olisivat 6min, viiden lautan hankkiminen sekä laitureiden rakentaminen maksaisi arviolta 30 Me, matkustajien määrä olisi noin 9000 vuorokaudessa. Jutussa on myös arviot sillan ja köysiradan kustannuksista ja matkustajamääristä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nyt on selvitetty bussilautta-yhteyttä Katajanokan ja Kruunuvuorenrannan välille http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...bussilautalla/ Merimatka-aika ja lauttojen vuoroväli olisivat 6min, viiden lautan hankkiminen sekä laitureiden rakentaminen maksaisi arviolta 30 Me, matkustajien määrä olisi noin 9000 vuorokaudessa. Jutussa on myös arviot sillan ja köysiradan kustannuksista ja matkustajamääristä.


Otsikkotoimittaja saanut kyllä juttuun ihan erilaisen hengen, kun sanoo, että "Kruunuvuorenselän ylitys järkevintä bussilautalla". Kun jutusta selviää, että tarkoitetaan, että se on järkevintä lauttayhteyksistä valittaessa. Jutun lopusta sitten löytyy se varsinainen pihvi: bussilautta 9000 matkustajaa/vrk, raitiovaunu 23 000 matkustajaa/vrk.

----------


## teme

Olisikohan tuota rapparia jossain ihan luettavana?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Ei tahtonut löytyä, joten laitoinpa meilitse pyynnön Tirkkoselle.

Huomasin samalla, että tämä on nyt sitten lajissaan jo kolmas Kruunuvuorenrannan vesiliikenneselvitys. Edelliset ovat Suunnittelukeskus 2002 ja Linea Konsultit 2006. Onneksi niiden tekotahti näyttää edes harvenevan. Saanemme varmaan vielä lukea neljännen vuonna 2020...

----------


## 339-DF

Jotakin tästä vesiliikennehömpötyksestä kertoo se, että selvityksiä ei tilaa HSL eikä HKL, ja kommentoijakin on Taskesta eikä KSV:stä tai liikenneorganisaatioista. Jos vanhat merkit pitävät paikkansa, niin aika pitkin hampain se selvitys luovutetaan ns. ulkopuolisille. Sinänsä kyllä olisi ihan hauska nähdä, mitä sinne on kirjattu ja mitä on ajateltu tehdä niille Skattalle tupsahteleville busseille. Espa on juuri tyhjennetty busseista ja Kanavakadun mäen surkeutta päivitelty täälläkin. Sinnekö ne sitten pantaisiin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kyllähän se nyt julkiseksi tulee viimeistään siinä vaiheessa kun se tulee kslk:lle vähintäänkin tiedoksi, todennäköisemmin jotain päätöksentekoa varten myös.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jotakin tästä vesiliikennehömpötyksestä kertoo se, että selvityksiä ei tilaa HSL eikä HKL, ja kommentoijakin on Taskesta eikä KSV:stä tai liikenneorganisaatioista.


Huh heijaa. Onhan idän saarille jo aikanaan ollut lautta. Se kuljetti peräti raitiovaunua. Varmaankin raitiovaunun vuoksi lautta oli niin kallis, että touhu oli kaataa koko Kulosaaren kehittämisen. Jos lautta olisi kuljettanut bussia, niin ei olisi tarvinnut Kulosaaren siltaa rakentaa koskaan! Historiasta voisi oppiakin jotain, mutta kaikki vaan eivät taida viitsiä.

Toinen huvittavuus on, että valtakunnan tasolla on näitä lauttoja siellä-täällä. Niiden nimi on lossi. Siinä on se etu, ettei kuljettajan tarvitse olla merikapteeni ja miehitystä ei tarvita Merimiesunionin yms. sopimusten ja määräysten mukaan. Koska lossia ohjaa kiinteä vaijeri. Losseilla ei ole ihan yhtä paljon kuljetettavaa kuin Laajasalon ja kantakaupungin välillä. Mutta silti losseja korvataan silloilla.

Tiedän kyllä taustaa tälle lauttapuuhastelulle, mutta järjen käyttö olisi silti sallittua. Aloitetaan vaikka siitä, että miksi tuhlattaisiin rahaa busseihin, jotka seisovat jouten lautalla viemässä lautan kapasiteettia? Jos lautat ovat yhden bussin kokoisia ja lauttoja on liikenteessä neljä, silloin tarvitaan 4 ylimääräistä bussia, joiden tehtävä on matkustaa paikallaan ollen lautalla Laajasalon ja Katajanokan väliä. Oikein järjestettynä bussillinen ihmisiä siirtyy lautalle yhtä nopeasti tai mahdollisesti nopeammin kuin bussi ja bussin tuenta lauttaan. Vai onko Kruunuvuorenselkä niin rauhallinen, että bussia ei tarvitse lukita lauttaan?

Eli kun bussia kuljettava lautta tulee kalliimmaksi kuin ihmisiä kuljettava, mutta sekin on todettu liian kalliiksi, niin mitä keksitään seuraavaksi? Arvaan kyllä, metrolautta! Tässä on sille aukoton logiikka: 

Bussilautan busseille ei ole tilaa Skattalla ja ne jumiutuvat oikeiden autolauttojen autojen ruuhkiin. Metroa taas ei voi haaroittaa Herttoniemestä. Eikä metrolle voi rakentaa tunnelia merenpohjan ruhjeeseen. Joten tehdään lauttayhteys, joka kuljettaa metrojunat Katajanokan ja Laajasalon metroaseman välillä. Ja jotta lautta kulkee nopeammin ja tiheämmällä vuorovälillä, tehdään siitä automaattimetrolautta. Koska metrossa saavat matkustaa ihmiset ja polkupyörät, niiden ei tarvitse päästä automaattimetrolauttaan erikseen, jolloin ei tarvita automaattimetrolauttalaituriovia, ja siten toimimattomat ovet eivät estä automaattimetrolautan hankkimista. Metrojunien kuljettaminen lautalla on kannattavaa, koska muuten pitäisi rakentaa kaksi ylimääräistä metroasemaa, eli asemat molempiin lauttasatamiin. Automattimetrolautta on halvempi kuin bussilautta, koska metro on tunnetusti halvempi kuin bussi.

Olisihan tietty toinenkin vaihtoehto. Jos kerran vaihtaminen bussin ja lautan välillä on niin hankalaa, vaivalloista ja huonoa palvelua, että bussilla pitää ajaa lautalle. Tarjoan täten uuden innovaation liityntäliikenteeseen: Hankitaan seuraavaksi metroon tavaravaunuja, ja hoidetaan liityntä niin, että bussit ajavat metroasemilla tavarametrojuniin. Kun bussien ovet pidetään asemilla kiinni, ei tarvita edes laituriovia. Minkähän vuoksi tätäkään ei vielä tehdä?

Antero

PS: Bussilauttaraportti ei tule julkiseksi vaan se on viranomaisen julkinen asiakirja, jonka viranomainen pyynnöstä lähettää kansalaiselle.

----------


## hmikko

> Joten tehdään lauttayhteys, joka kuljettaa metrojunat Katajanokan ja Laajasalon metroaseman välillä. Ja jotta lautta kulkee nopeammin ja tiheämmällä vuorovälillä, tehdään siitä automaattimetrolautta. Koska metrossa saavat matkustaa ihmiset ja polkupyörät, niiden ei tarvitse päästä automaattimetrolauttaan erikseen, jolloin ei tarvita automaattimetrolauttalaituriovia, ja siten toimimattomat ovet eivät estä automaattimetrolautan hankkimista. Metrojunien kuljettaminen lautalla on kannattavaa, koska muuten pitäisi rakentaa kaksi ylimääräistä metroasemaa, eli asemat molempiin lauttasatamiin. Automattimetrolautta on halvempi kuin bussilautta, koska metro on tunnetusti halvempi kuin bussi.


Tässä taas kerran unohtui se merenkulun ja metroliikenteen perusasia, että pinnan alla kyyti on tasaista ja sääolosuhteista ja muun liikenteen häiriöistä riippumatonta. Siksi automaattimetrosukellusvene.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä taas kerran unohtui se merenkulun ja metroliikenteen perusasia, että pinnan alla kyyti on tasaista ja sääolosuhteista ja muun liikenteen häiriöistä riippumatonta. Siksi automaattimetrosukellusvene.


Voi ei! Tietenkin automaattimetrosukellusvene! Otan täyden vastuun siitä, etten ole tehtävien tasalla. Kun en kyennyt esittämään lopullista ratkaisua, olen täydellisen pätemätön kaikkeen. Eroan kaikista tehtävistäni, toimistani ja viroistani, entisistä ja tulevista, koska olen esittänyt jotain täydellisen alkeellista ja surkeata enkä ainoata, oikeaa ja itsestäänselvää ylivoimaisen parasta ratkaisua.

Onhan Hmikko automaattimetrosukellusvene atomikäyttöinen, jotta se kykenee liikkumaan saasteettomasti Suomen erityisolosuhteiden paksun ja pitkäaikaisen jääpeitteen alla?

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä vielä neljäs vesiliikenneselvitys on syytä tehdä. Kokonaan selvittämättä on nimittäin houkutteleva vaihtoehto, jossa tehdään kanava Yliskylän ostarilta Koirasaarentietä seuraten Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja vastaavasti Töölönlahdelta Elielinaukiolle. Näin voidaan aloittaa suora vesibussiliikenne Elielinaukiolta Hakaniemen kautta Yliskylään. Tätä vesibussiliikennettä on aikanaan mahdollista jatkaa heilurina esimerkiksi Munkkiniemeen ja korvata siten kallis nelosen ratikka, jossa on aivan liikaa matkustajia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> PS: Bussilauttaraportti ei tule julkiseksi vaan se on viranomaisen julkinen asiakirja, jonka viranomainen pyynnöstä lähettää kansalaiselle.


Tirkkonen vastasi, että pyrkivät saamaan selvityksen nettiin heti, kun saavat pari pikkuasiaa viimeisteltyä, muttei osannut tarkkaa aikaa sanoa.

"Tule julkiseksi" tarkoitti viestissäni ihan teknistä julkaisuoperaatiota, de facto julkituloa. De jure se toki on valmistuttuaan julkinen asiakirja. Saataville tuleminen on ehkä parempi ilmaisu sille mitä tarkoitin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:17 ----------

PS. Minun mielestäni ns. Light Sail -ratkaisut pitäisi tutkia vielä paremmin. Ehdottaisin, että perustamme BrigEast-ryhmän tekemään selvityksen verkostosta, jossa Laajasaloon menee reittejä useihin laitureihin ja joiden aluksille on annettu linjamerkkietuudet. Keskustassa Rautatiekadun tunnelin voisi kaivaa syvemmäksi ja tehdä suoran kanavayhteyden Ruoholahteen.

----------


## teme

Miehistö, mutinat pois! Sukellusveneiden Ystävät ei mitään kanavia tee, kallio on vain tunneli joka ei ole kohdannut ydintorpeedoa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:50 ----------

Ehkä kauneinta tässä: Ilmeisesti busseja on lautalla kaksi. Bussiliikenteen tuntikustannus on n. 33, eli 66 kahdelta per tunti. Liksaa siitä että istuvat lautassa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:52 ----------




> Tirkkonen vastasi, että pyrkivät saamaan selvityksen nettiin heti, kun saavat pari pikkuasiaa viimeisteltyä, muttei osannut tarkkaa aikaa sanoa.
> 
> "Tule julkiseksi" tarkoitti viestissäni ihan teknistä julkaisuoperaatiota, de facto julkituloa. De jure se toki on valmistuttuaan julkinen asiakirja. Saataville tuleminen on ehkä parempi ilmaisu sille mitä tarkoitin.


Vähän rajatapaus jos vielä korjaillaan, asiakirja on julkinen silloin kun "se on käyttötarkoitukseensa valmis". Ootellaan, ja jos ei rupea kuulumaan niin loitsut "kirjallinen salassapitoperuste".

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Ehkä kauneinta tässä: Ilmeisesti busseja on lautalla kaksi. Bussiliikenteen tuntikustannus on n. 33, eli 66 kahdelta per tunti. Liksaa siitä että istuvat lautassa.


Kuljettajienhan ei tarvitse matkustaa lautalla, vaan ajettuaan bussin lauttaan Kruunuvuorenrannassa, ohjastavat lautasta tulleen bussin takaisin Yliskylän tai Jollaksen perukoille.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Nythän tässä Laajasalon vesiliikennekeskustelussa on tyystin unohdettu se, että tulevaisuudessa kaikkien ratkaisujen on perustuttava kestävän kehityksen mukaisiin uusiutuviin energialähteisiin.
Joten Laajasalon vesiliikenne on hoidettava kaleerityyppisillä purjelaivoilla, jotka sopivissa tuulioloissa kuljettavat matkustajat tuulienergialla.
Huonommissa tuuliolosuhteissa matkustajat voivat sitten omin voimin soutaa kaleerin perille (vrt. esim. http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaleeri).
Talviolosuhteita varten nämä joukkoliikennekaleerit on rakennettava parhaiden jäämaksuluokkien standardien mukaisesti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuljettajienhan ei tarvitse matkustaa lautalla, vaan ajettuaan bussin lauttaan Kruunuvuorenrannassa, ohjastavat lautasta tulleen bussin takaisin Yliskylän tai Jollaksen perukoille.


Mahtaisiko toimia? Tuo tarkoittaa, että lautan pysähdyttyä kuljettajan täytyy nousta siihen, asettautua istumaan rahastuslaukkuineen, käynnistää bussi ja ajaa se ulos. Aika hitaaksi käy lautan purku ja lastaus tuolla tavoin. Turunmaan saaristolautoilla yhteydet ovat todella sukkelia, koska kuljettaja on valmiudessa välittömästi keulaportin avauduttua ajamaan bussin ulos. Ja lautan bussihan täytyy ajaa ulos ennen kuin sinne voi ajaa bussin sisään. Olisi ainakin aikamoista tehottomuutta tehdä sen kokoinen lautta, että sinne mahtuukin kahden bussin sijaan neljä. Polkupyörien lastaus bussien jälkeen siihen tilaan on tietysti mahdollista. Jalan matkustaville se ei sovellu.

Bussilautta saattaa olla teoriassa paras, mutta käytännössä mahdoton toteuttaa, alkaen siitä Katajanokan liikenneverkosta. Hyvällä ilmalla ainakin osa ihmisistä haluaisi myöskin tulla lauttamatkan ajaksi ulos. Vaihdollinen lauttayhteys saattaisi siksi olla kuitenkin parempi ja houkuttelevampi. Tässä asiaa on lähestytty varmasti vain liikenneteknisesti, ei tuotekokonaisuutena, johon liittyy myös tuntemuksia.

Ja siis tietysti muistaen, ettei mikään lauttayhteys ole oikeasti hyvä verrattuna siihen ratikkaan. Ehkäpä tämä bussilautta on lopulta eduksi, kun se todetaan parhaaksi lauttayhteydeksi, mutta silti mahdottomaksi ja kaikin puolin järjenvastaiseksi ratkaisuksi.

Onkohan bussilautalla edes matka-aikaetua verrattuna siihen, että bussi kiertäisi Herttoniemen kautta ja jatkaisi keskustaan?

----------


## Samppa

> Nythän tässä Laajasalon vesiliikennekeskustelussa on tyystin unohdettu se, että tulevaisuudessa kaikkien ratkaisujen on perustuttava kestävän kehityksen mukaisiin uusiutuviin energialähteisiin.


Onhan meillä Suomessa ollut lossiliikennettä niin, että matkustajat liikuttavat lossia vaijeriin sopivilla kapuloilla. Kyllä lossi kulkisi vauhdilla, kun 50 matkustajaa vetelisivät kapuloista :Laughing:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onhan meillä Suomessa ollut lossiliikennettä niin, että matkustajat liikuttavat lossia vaijeriin sopivilla kapuloilla. Kyllä lossi kulkisi vauhdilla, kun 50 matkustajaa vetelisivät kapuloista


Olin jo kirjoittamassa, että onhan Turussa edelleenkin kampiföri käytössä, mutta se onkin viime kesänä poistettu käytöstä ilkivallan takia.

----------


## Samppa

> Mahtaisiko toimia? Tuo tarkoittaa, että lautan pysähdyttyä kuljettajan täytyy nousta siihen, asettautua istumaan rahastuslaukkuineen, käynnistää bussi ja ajaa se ulos. Aika hitaaksi käy lautan purku ja lastaus tuolla tavoin.


Meneehän tuohon hetki aikaa. Se saadaan kannattavaksi siten, että lautta tekee pidemmän lenkin, jolloin mukana seuraavan kuljettajan palkkakustannukset kasvavat suuremmiksi kuin tuo hidastus :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olin jo kirjoittamassa, että onhan Turussa edelleenkin kampiföri käytössä, mutta se onkin viime kesänä poistettu käytöstä ilkivallan takia.


Kyllä kampiförikin kai kulkee ihan normaalisti (?), joskaan ei toki juuri nyt, kun joki on jäässä ja korvaajana on jääsilta.

Jääsillasta tuli mieleen, että voisihan Laajasaloonkin sellaisen perustaa. Muina vuodenaikoina kuin talvella sitä tietenkin ylläpidetään jäähdytyslaitteistolla. Juuri niin! Samanlaisilla kuin hiihtoputkia Saharassa ja muita järkioivalluksia, joita ilman ei ihmiskunta enää pärjää.

*EDIT:* Jaa, etsin vanhoja uutisia, ja totta tosiaan, kampiföri ei ole viime käytöstäpoiston jälkeen kulkenut. Hö!

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kukahan on selvityksen tilannut? Sellainen järki asiassa saattaa olla, että vaihtoehtojen kartoitus vaaditaan sillan YVA:aa varten. Nehän tulevat herkästi bumerangina takaisin ELY:stä, jos vaihtoehtoja ei ole kartoitettu riittävästi. ELY-keskuksen Y:osastonhan ei itse tartte laittaa euroakaan näihin selvityksiin, se vain vaatii niitä, jos kokee tarpeelliseksi.

----------


## teme

Elmo, virkamiehilläkin on huumorintaju, tai ainakin on syytä epäillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> PS. Minun mielestäni ns. Light Sail -ratkaisut pitäisi tutkia vielä paremmin. Ehdottaisin, että perustamme BrigEast-ryhmän tekemään selvityksen verkostosta, jossa Laajasaloon menee reittejä useihin laitureihin ja joiden aluksille on annettu linjamerkkietuudet. Keskustassa Rautatiekadun tunnelin voisi kaivaa syvemmäksi ja tehdä suoran kanavayhteyden Ruoholahteen.


Mainio ajatus. Kuka varaa verkkotunnuksen? Täytyykö sitten ruveta tappelemaan Sukellusveneiden Ystävien kanssa? Saako olla jäsenenä molemmissa porukoissa, vai saako sitten kenkää kummastakin? Kuka järkkää aluksi opintomatkan Venetsiaan? Tai Mekong-joen suistoalueen rämeikköihin?

Entäs tällainen idea: Light Sail toimii liityntäliikenteenä sukellusveneisiin. Liityntäterminaalina on Haakoninlahti, jossa matkustajat hyppäävät Light Sail -veneistä sukellusveneisiin. Sitten Light Sail -veneet ajavat lenkin Haakoninlahdella ja pysähtyvät poimimaan sukellusveneistä pintaan kelluvia liityntämatkustajia paluumatkalle. Tehokasta ja nopeaa, eikö vain!

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kukahan on selvityksen tilannut? Sellainen järki asiassa saattaa olla, että vaihtoehtojen kartoitus vaaditaan sillan YVA:aa varten. Nehän tulevat herkästi bumerangina takaisin ELY:stä, jos vaihtoehtoja ei ole kartoitettu riittävästi. ELY-keskuksen Y:osastonhan ei itse tartte laittaa euroakaan näihin selvityksiin, se vain vaatii niitä, jos kokee tarpeelliseksi.


Vähän riippuu. YVAn tarkoitus ei minun saamani kuvan mukaan selvittää kattavasti vaihtoehtoja, vaan että lopulta päätetyn vaihtoehdon ympäristövaikutukset on kattavasti arvioitu. Länsiraiteen YVAssa oli jopa poikkeuksellista, että selvitettiin myös vaihtoehtojen vaikutus matkustajamääriin. Yleensä sellaisia ei YVAssa tehdä. YVA on siis enemmän selvitys hankkeen vaikutuksesta välittömään ympäristöön kuin mikään ekologisen jalanjäljen arviointi ja ympäristön kannalta tehokkaimman vaihtoehdon etsintä. Toisin sanoen tärkeimpänä vaikutus Kruunuvuorenselän vesistöön ja rantojen maisemiin sekä itse liikennevälineen päästövaikutukset. Raitiovaunun oheen ei siis tarvitse selvitellä lauttoja, jos YVAn perusteella osoittautuu, ettei raitiovaunusta ole erityistä haittaa. Jos olisi, raitiovaunua ei sitten YVAn perusteella saa tehdä. Täysin riippumatta vaihtoehtojen vaikutuksista ja niiden olemassaolosta ylipäätään.

Mutta saa korjata jos olen väärässä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Entäs tällainen idea: Light Sail toimii liityntäliikenteenä sukellusveneisiin. Liityntäterminaalina on Haakoninlahti, jossa matkustajat hyppäävät Light Sail -veneistä sukellusveneisiin. Sitten Light Sail -veneet ajavat lenkin Haakoninlahdella ja pysähtyvät poimimaan sukellusveneistä pintaan kelluvia liityntämatkustajia paluumatkalle. Tehokasta ja nopeaa, eikö vain!


Pitää sitten olla riittävän suuri liityntäpysäköinti siellä Haakoninlahden terminaalissa kanssa. Laituritilaa ainakin tuhannelle muskeliveneelle, että Tammiston, Marjaniemen ja Vartiosaaren asukkaat pääsevät omalla veneellään sukellusveneterminaaliin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kuljettajienhan ei tarvitse matkustaa lautalla, vaan ajettuaan bussin lauttaan Kruunuvuorenrannassa, ohjastavat lautasta tulleen bussin takaisin Yliskylän tai Jollaksen perukoille.


 Kahden minuutin bussinvaihto kuuden minuutin lauttamatkan tähden? Kuskit voivat sopivasti vaikka venytellä, käydä vessassa tai juomassa vettä siinä ajassa.



> Nythän tässä Laajasalon vesiliikennekeskustelussa on tyystin unohdettu se, että tulevaisuudessa kaikkien ratkaisujen on perustuttava kestävän kehityksen mukaisiin uusiutuviin energialähteisiin.


 Suurtakin kuormaa kuljettavia sähkölauttoja on jo olemassa ja tekniikka pelaa. Ainoa kynnys on hankintahinta.



> Huh heijaa. Onhan idän saarille jo aikanaan ollut lautta. Se kuljetti peräti raitiovaunua. Varmaankin raitiovaunun vuoksi lautta oli niin kallis, että touhu oli kaataa koko Kulosaaren kehittämisen. Jos lautta olisi kuljettanut bussia, niin ei olisi tarvinnut Kulosaaren siltaa rakentaa koskaan! Historiasta voisi oppiakin jotain, mutta kaikki vaan eivät taida viitsiä.


Mitä yhteistä on Kulosaaren sillalla ja Laajasalon sillalla? Ei mitään. Kulosaaren sillan kautta ajetaan Östersundomiin, Vuosaareen, Kontulaan, Itäkeskukseen, Myllypuroon, Marjaniemeen, Roihuvuoreen, Vartioharjuun, jotkut avat jopa sitä kautta Porvoon ja Venäjän rajan suuntaan. Pitääkö jatkaa listaa? Laajasalon silta menisi vain Laajasaloon. Ymmärrän kyllä pointtisi, saattaahan olla että Laajasalo joskus on niin tiheästi asuttua aluetta, että silta on rakennettava kuitenkin.

----------


## kouvo

Hassuttelun määrästä päätellen rohkenen vetää johtopäätöksen, että kanssafoorumistit eivät oikein lämpene tälle Kruunuvuoren merelliselle jl-vaihtoehdolle. Mutta...




> Oikein järjestettynä bussillinen ihmisiä siirtyy lautalle yhtä nopeasti tai mahdollisesti nopeammin kuin bussi ja bussin tuenta lauttaan. Vai onko Kruunuvuorenselkä niin rauhallinen, että bussia ei tarvitse lukita lauttaan?


Ex-neukkulalaisesta merenkulkuyliopistosta tilaam..suorittamieni kipparinpapereiden toimiessa selkänojana väittäisin, että mitään aikaavievää tuenta/lukitus -järjestelmää ei lautassa busseille tarvita. Nämä kaarnanpalaset jäävät takuuvarmasti satamaan siinä vaiheessa kun merenkäynti on sitä luokkaa, että edes teoreettinen tarve tällaiselle systeemille olisi.

----------


## Piirka

> Ex-neukkulalaisesta merenkulkuyliopistosta tilaam..suorittamieni kipparinpapereiden toimiessa selkänojana väittäisin, että mitään aikaavievää tuenta/lukitus -järjestelmää ei lautassa busseille tarvita. Nämä kaarnanpalaset jäävät takuuvarmasti satamaan siinä vaiheessa kun merenkäynti on sitä luokkaa, että edes teoreettinen tarve tällaiselle systeemille olisi.


Näin on. Norjan vuonoissa seilataan juuri tällä periaatteella. "Lennosta lähtö" -havainto: Nopeimmillaan lautta lähtee kun viimeisenä tulleen ajoneuvon takarenkaat ovat lautan kannella. Ramppina toimiva ajosilta nostetaan yläasentoon kun lautta on jo ehtinyt irtaantumaan laiturista. Eikä busseja, kirjastoautoja, rekkoja jne. koskaan sidottu kiinni.

Atlantilta puhaltavat boforit keskeyttävät silloin tällöin liikennöinnin. Jopa jotkin isot Hurtigrutenlaivat jäivät männä jouluna satamiin odottamaan myrskyn laantumista. Kruununvuorenvuonossa tuskin koskaan koetaan Atlantinkaltaista aallokkoa.

t. nimimerkki "Ei koskaan merisairaana, mutta Lofoottien kuuden metrin allokko haastoi vatsanpohjan - silloin teki mieli puhua pöntölle norjaa".

----------


## Jusa

Onkohan myös selvitetty turvallisuusvaatimukset ko. kuljetusmuodosta. Verrataanko nyt ns. lossikujetukseen vai pitäsikö matkustajien nousta bussista pois kuljetuksen ajaksi ja lautalla pitää olla tarpeellinen määrä pelastusliivejä ja muita paukkulauttoja. Vai olisiko jokaisen bussi-istujan penkin alla paukkuliivit.

Mikäli lautta kaatuisi, matkustajien istuessa sisällä olisi pelastautuminen melko epätodennälöistä.
Siinä vaihtoehdossa olisi bussin ajaminen lautalle turhaa ja riittäisi että matkustajat siirtyisivät terminaalissa kävellen lautalle ja merimatkan toisessa päässä takaisin odottavaan bussiin.

Kyllä menee vaikeaksi ja hankalaksi.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Jos nyt sitten vielä selvitettäisiin monarail-vaihtoehto (http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monorail), kun noita selvityksiä on alettu lähes liukuhihnalta tehtailemaan. Saisi sillan hinnasta pihistettyä hieman, autoilua tarvitsisi vähemmän rajoittaa ja saataisiin vau-arkkitehtuuria turisteja houkuttelemaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Saisi sillan hinnasta pihistettyä hieman, autoilua tarvitsisi vähemmän rajoittaa ja saataisiin vau-arkkitehtuuria turisteja houkuttelemaan.


Järjestelmä olisi tietysti myös yhteensopiva Linnanmäen monorailin kanssa, jolloin linjastot yhdistämällä saataisiin merkittäviä synergiaetuja turistivirtojen houkuttelemisessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ex-neukkulalaisesta merenkulkuyliopistosta tilaam..suorittamieni kipparinpapereiden toimiessa selkänojana väittäisin, että mitään aikaavievää tuenta/lukitus -järjestelmää ei lautassa busseille tarvita. Nämä kaarnanpalaset jäävät takuuvarmasti satamaan siinä vaiheessa kun merenkäynti on sitä luokkaa, että edes teoreettinen tarve tällaiselle systeemille olisi.


Satamaan jäänti onkin varmaan paras ominaisuus, mutta ajattelin asiaa lähinnä byrokratian kannalta. En ole meriliikenteeseen perehtynyt, mutta on vain tullut sellainen kuva, että joko on laiva tai sitten ei. Ja jos on laiva, niin säännöt ovat samat Sargassomerellä ja Kruunuvuorenrannalla, mikäli paatti on Suomen rekisterissä. Piirkan mainitsemaan tapaan olen itsekin havainnoinut meriliikennettä losseilla, mutta nehän eivät ole laivoja.

Vaan mehän voimme varmaan luottaa siihen, että tässäkin puuhastelussa asiat on selvitetty ennakkoon yhtä hyvin kuin automaattimetron kanssa.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Satamaan jäänti onkin varmaan paras ominaisuus, mutta ajattelin asiaa lähinnä byrokratian kannalta. En ole meriliikenteeseen perehtynyt, mutta on vain tullut sellainen kuva, että joko on laiva tai sitten ei. Ja jos on laiva, niin säännöt ovat samat Sargassomerellä ja Kruunuvuorenrannalla, mikäli paatti on Suomen rekisterissä. Piirkan mainitsemaan tapaan olen itsekin havainnoinut meriliikennettä losseilla, mutta nehän eivät ole laivoja.


No nyt täytyisi sitten selvittää, ovat Falco ja Sterna lauttoja vai losseja. Niillä bussit kulkevat Paraisista Nauvoon ihan ilman lukituksia. Matka on noin kilometri. Jos ne kulkevat ilman vaijeria ilman lukituksia, niin Laajasaloonkin voidaan kulkea. Ja nuo kaikkein todennäköisimmin FinFerriesin lautoista eivät ole losseja. FinFerries itse ei käytä sanaa lossi minkään yhteysvälin ja lautan kohdalla.

Ei sen puoleen, onhan tämä vähän absurdia argumentoida vaihtoehdosta, jota kukaan ei täällä kuitenkaan pidä millään tavoin järkevänä. Mutta on toki tärkeää, että sitä vastustetaan oikeilla argumenteilla. Vääristä menettää uskottavuutensa, oikeat taas voivat purra hyvin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No nyt täytyisi sitten selvittää, ovat Falco ja Sterna lauttoja vai losseja.


Lossin näköinen ja Wikipediassa tätä nimitetään lautta-alukseksi. Finlexistä löytyy Liikenneministeriön päätös vuodelta 1988, jossa määritellään lautta-alus vapaasti ohjailtavaksi lautaksi, kun lossi kulkee köyden varassa. Säädöksen 2§:n mukaan lautta-alukseen sovelletaan soveltuvin osin mitä on säädetty kauppa-aluksista. Finferriesin sivulla sanotaankin, että lautta-alukset liikennöivät kuten matkustaja-alukset merilainsäädännön alaisina ja niissä on oltava enemmän miehistöä (24 hlö.) kuin lossilla, jossa riittää lossin kuljettaja.

En nyt välitä penkoa merilain säädöksiä enempää. Jos Nauvon lautoilla bussit saavat seistä omalla painollaan ja omin jarruin, niin kai se sitten on laillista tai kukaan ei ole välittänyt puuttua asiaan. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että paljonhan tulee tilanteita, joista ei ole entuudestaan kokemusta ja tietoa. Kuten koko metroliikenne, jota on pyöritetty 30 vuotta ilman lainsäädäntöä, vaikka minusta HKL:n metro on rautatie. Onhan sitten monta vuotta myöhemmin huomattu tämä asia ja kirjoitettu varmuuden vuoksi lakiin, ettei se koske metroa. Eli on laillistettu jälkikäteen, että metro on laiton.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Kokonaan selvittämättä on nimittäin houkutteleva vaihtoehto, jossa tehdään kanava Yliskylän ostarilta Koirasaarentietä seuraten Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja vastaavasti Töölönlahdelta Elielinaukiolle. Näin voidaan aloittaa suora vesibussiliikenne Elielinaukiolta Hakaniemen kautta Yliskylään.


Kruunuvuoreenhan piirsi kanavan Eliel Saarinen Pro Helsingforsissa 1918, ja Elieliaukion paikkeille taas Ehrenström vuoden 1815 asemakaavassa. Jälkimmäinen jätettiin rakentamatta, kun rahat käytettiinkin Espan puistoon, ja ensimmäisen rakentamista ei kai koskaan edes harkittu. http://vesirajassa.blogspot.com/2010...t-kanavat.html.

Voisko suunnitelman päivittää vastaamaan näitä, jo tehtyjä suunnitelmia? Siinä olisi selviä synergiaetuja kun ei tarvitsisi suunnitella uudestaan. Lisäksi vanhojen suunnitelmien toteuttamisella on tietenkin merkittävä kulttuurihistoriallinen arvo.

----------


## ultrix

> En nyt välitä penkoa merilain säädöksiä enempää. Jos Nauvon lautoilla bussit saavat seistä omalla painollaan ja omin jarruin, niin kai se sitten on laillista tai kukaan ei ole välittänyt puuttua asiaan. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että paljonhan tulee tilanteita, joista ei ole entuudestaan kokemusta ja tietoa. Kuten koko metroliikenne, jota on pyöritetty 30 vuotta ilman lainsäädäntöä, vaikka minusta HKL:n metro on rautatie. Onhan sitten monta vuotta myöhemmin huomattu tämä asia ja kirjoitettu varmuuden vuoksi lakiin, ettei se koske metroa. Eli on laillistettu jälkikäteen, että metro on laiton.
> 
> Antero


Raideliikennevastuulaki koskee myös metroa, eli jos siellä tapahtuu onnettomuus, sovellettaneen tätä lakia:
http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1999/19990113

----------


## hamalhel

> Jos nyt sitten vielä selvitettäisiin monarail-vaihtoehto (http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monorail), kun noita selvityksiä on alettu lähes liukuhihnalta tehtailemaan. Saisi sillan hinnasta pihistettyä hieman, autoilua tarvitsisi vähemmän rajoittaa ja saataisiin vau-arkkitehtuuria turisteja houkuttelemaan.


Tämäpä oiva lisä.

Miten olisi Monorail-purjelossivaunu?

Purjeella uusiutuvaa energiaa. Laajasalosta vaijerilla Sörnäisiin, josta monorailina Kalasataman metroaseman katolle, siitä edelleen Pasilan aseman katolle ja Meilahden Sairaalaan. Paluumatkalla vaikka Linnanmäen vonkaputouksen kautta. Olisi wau. Oikea purjemetro  :Smile:

----------


## Nrg

> Tämäpä oiva lisä.
> 
> Miten olisi Monorail-purjelossivaunu?
> 
> Purjeella uusiutuvaa energiaa. Laajasalosta vaijerilla Sörnäisiin, josta monorailina Kalasataman metroaseman katolle, siitä edelleen Pasilan aseman katolle ja Meilahden Sairaalaan. Paluumatkalla vaikka Linnanmäen vonkaputouksen kautta. Olisi wau. Oikea purjemetro


Jäitä hattuun näiden projektien kanssa! Eihän näissä ole mitään järkeä, sillä kaikki esitetyt vaihtoehdot ovat käytännössä päällekkäisiä Kulosaaren metrosillan kanssa. En ymmärrä, miksi tätä suurkapasiteettista liikenneväylää ei hyödynnetä Laajasalon joukkoliikenteessä, vaan suunnitellaan vain kalliita ja massiivisia päällekkäisinvestointeja.

Kaikista järkevintä on siis toteuttaa hanke jo olemassa olevaan infrastruktuuriin tukeutuen. Ehdotan, että Laajasaloon suunnitellaan laaja liityntäbussijärjestelmä, joka kuljettaa kätevästi ympäri saarta asukkaat Kaitalahteen, jonne rakennetaan köysiradan ensimmäinen pääteasema. Toinen rakennetaan luonnollisesti Kulosaaren puolelle, josta matkustajat jatkavat sujuvasti monoraililla Kulosaaren metroasemalle, josta Itä-Helsingin perinteikkäällä ja luonnollisella joukkoliikennevälinellä keskustaan. Yöbussilinjasto sen sijaan perustuisi nykyiseen (lisänä linjat Kruunuvuorenrantaan).

Matka-ajat ja kustannukset lienevät kummatkin naurettavan pieniä summia. Ensinnäkin matka-ajat (luvut ylöspäin pyöristäen, laskettu laajasti tunnustetulla Stetson-menetelmällä):

Yhteysväli                                               Matka-aika

Kotipysäkki-Kaitalahti                               3-4   min
Kaitalahti-Kulosaari E (yhteys köysiradalle)  1      min
Kulosaari E - Kulosaari (M)                        2       min
Kulosaari (M) - Rautatientori (M)                8      min*
Yhteensä                                                14-15 min

*_Muista Stetson-arvioista poiketen HSL-kuntayhtymän antama matka-aika yhteysvälille_

Kustannukset: Maan arvo kattanee kaikki koituvat kustannukset, mutta uskoisin käytössäni olevaan Stetson-menetelmään tukeutuen, että investoinnit maksaisivat aluksi kaupungille köysiradan osalta noin 10 m ja monorailin osalta noin 20 m. Vuosittaiset käyttökustannukset olisivat lähes olemattomat (Stetson): noin 0,10 /matkustajakilometri köysiradan osalta ja monorailin osalta noin 0,05 /matkustajakilometri. Bussit eivät vaadi investointeja ja maksavat vain kuljettajan palkan ja käyttöpolttoaineen verran.

Matkustajia lienee tällä ratkaisulla (joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus kantakaupungilla)x(Laajasalon asukasluku) kaavan antaman tuloksen verran.

Saavutettavat hyödyt? Kiistattomat:

-Ratkasu kytkisi Laajasalon seudulliseen joukkoliikennejärjestelmään; kätevät ja nopeat vaihtoyhteydet aina Etelä-Espooseen (tulevaisuudessa ehkä jopa Kirkkonummelle), Itäkeskukseen ja Östersundomiin (tulevaisuudessa ehkä jopa Porvooseen) saakka. 

-Ratkaisu ei vähennä joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta Laajasalo-muu maailma -välillä, sillä asukkaita ei vastentahtoisesti pakoteta pois sujuvaksi koetusta metrosta, vaan mukavalla metrolla saa matkustaa edelleen kotiin (kuten myös monella muulla sujuvalla joukkoliikennevälineellä).

-Ei turhia päälleikkäisinvestointeja; hyödynnetään jo olemassa oleva yhteys, jonka kapasiteetti kasvaa tulevaisuudessa yksikkökoon pienentyessä, itäisestä Helsingistä kantakaupungille.

-Nopea yhteys esim. Keilaniemeen nostanee Kruunuvuorenrannan tonttimaan arvoa niin, että tehtävät pikkuinvestoinnit (köysirata, monorail) maksanevat itsensä takaisin. Ts. ovat kaupungille ilmaisia.

-Itse asiassa koko metrojärjestelmän vaikutusalueella tonttimaan arvo kasvaa. Kun järjestelmä saavuttaa lisää alueita, vanhojenkin alueiden yhteydet paranevat. Tämä tarkoittaa mm. maankäytön tehostumista Kivenlahdessa ja Joutsenpuistossa, mikä lisää tonttikaupoilla tehtyä rahan määrää sekä kaupunkien keräämien verojen määrää, kun tonttien vuokrat kasvavat ja tontit vaihtavat omistajaa. Kyseessä on siis niin sanottu win-win-win-, eli win^3-tilanne. 

-Tulevaisuudessa tehtävää Santahaminan metroa ei näin suljeta pois. Itse asiassa siitä tulee jopa paremmin palveleva: metroa ei nyt tarvitse enää kierrättää Laajasalon kautta, vaan linjaus Kampista voidaan tehdä suoraan Suomenlinnan kautta. Näin myös Suomenlinnan turistielämä saa uuden piristysruiskeen, kun kesäisin ei turistien tarvitse enää kulkea hankalalla ja ahdistavalla lautalla merien taa. Santahamina voi tukeutua bussi-köysirata-monorail-metro -yhteyteen, kunnes sen oma metrohanke saadaan valmiiksi.

-Köysirata ja monorail lienevät itsessään turistinähtävyyksiä.

-Hiilidioksidipäästöt vähenevät, sillä sähkökäyttöisen joukkoliikenteen osuus matkasuoritteista kasvaa. Lisäksi jotain suurimpia Laajasalon liityntälinjoja, kutsun nätä runkoliityntäbussilinjoiksi, voitaisiin muuttaa johdinautolinjoiksi, ja kaikkein ruuhkaisimpia jopa raitiovaunulinjoiksi**. Tämä lisäisi myös ns. "raidekertoimen" vaikutusta järjestelmän alueella.

_**Raitiovaunut voitaisiin siirtää Laajasalon rataosalle aamuisin Koskelan hallista raitiovaunulautalla, joka lähtisi esimerkiksi Katajanokalta. Myös jonkinnäköisen raitiovaunusillan rakentaminen voisi tulla kyseeseen, mikäli raitiovaunuliikenne Laajasalossa kovin vilkastuu. Tämä helpottaisi siirtoajoa välillä Koskelan halli - Laajasalon runkoliityntälinjat. Toisaalta siltaa voitaisiin kaukaisessa tulevaisuudessa käyttää myös ruuhkahuipun tasaamiseen, mikäli Kulosaaren sillan kapasiteetti loppuisi. Tätä ei kuitenkaan kannata ottaa huomioon ainakaan sillan ensivaiheessa, vaan silta kannattaa rakentaa limitetyille raitille, jotta sillan leveydessä ja siten kustannuksissa säästetään._

Joten lopettakaa kaiken maailman huuhaasuunnitelmat ja keskittykää olennaiseen. Jokainen ratkaisua viivästyttävä päivä lisää hankkeen hintaa ja kustannuksia mm. korkojen vaikutuksesta, kun liikennöintiä ei päästä aloittamaan. Kiitos.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jäitä hattuun näiden projektien kanssa! Eihän näissä ole mitään järkeä,...


Wau * Wau ja Wau eli [Wau]3. Stetson-menetelmän suurena ystävänä puhkun ja pyyhin innostuksen hikeä otsaltani. Tee vielä arvio siitä, miten Koivukylän ja Riihimäen kerrostaloasuntojen hinnat jysähtävät rakettimaisesti taivaisiin tämän suunnitelman toteutuessa! Myös oululaiset omakotitalot nousevat arvossaan, sillä ovathan nekin raskasraideliikenteen välittömässä läheisyydessä ja niiden saavutettavuus Laajasalon ostarin suhteen kasvaa merkittävällä tavalla  olemassaolevaan infrasturuktuuriin tukeutuen. Tästä saanee luotettavan lausunnon Hailuodon kiinteistövälitystoimistosta.

Tämä on siis välttämätön hanke, eikä automaattimetrohankinta saa missään tapauksessa viivästyttää tämän toteutusta. Pisaran 40 miljoonan suunnittelurahat on hetimiten käytettävä tähän!

Antero

----------


## Nrg

> Wau * Wau ja Wau eli [Wau]3. Stetson-menetelmän suurena ystävänä puhkun ja pyyhin innostuksen hikeä otsaltani. Tee vielä arvio siitä, miten Koivukylän ja Riihimäen kerrostaloasuntojen hinnat jysähtävät rakettimaisesti taivaisiin tämän suunnitelman toteutuessa! Myös oululaiset omakotitalot nousevat arvossaan, sillä ovathan nekin raskasraideliikenteen välittömässä läheisyydessä ja niiden saavutettavuus Laajasalon ostarin suhteen kasvaa merkittävällä tavalla  olemassaolevaan infrasturuktuuriin tukeutuen. Tästä saanee luotettavan lausunnon Hailuodon kiinteistövälitystoimistosta.
> 
> Tämä on siis välttämätön hanke, eikä automaattimetrohankinta saa missään tapauksessa viivästyttää tämän toteutusta. Pisaran 40 miljoonan suunnittelurahat on hetimiten käytettävä tähän!
> 
> Antero


Liikennesuunnittelukonsulttitoimistoni otti tänään Hailuoltoon yhteyttä ja videopuheluaivoriihemme tuotti seuraavan tuloksen:

-Kampin kääntöraiteelta aloitettava Pasilan metro, joka liittyy päärataan Pasilassa. Pasilasta eteenpäin päärata muutettava sivuvirtakiskolliseksi ja kalusto metrokalustoksi. Näin sekä Koivukylä, Riihimäki että Oulu kytkeytyvät Järjestelmään pikkurahalla. Riihimäen Peltosaari voitaisiin kytkeä näppärästi Riihimäen metroasemalle köysiradalla. 

-Hailuodosta huomautettiin, että muutoinkin metron automatisointi kannattaa toteuttaa Laajasalon liikenneratkaisun kanssa samaan aikaan. Toimivathan köysirata ja monorail automaattisesti, joten saavutetaan huikeita synergiaetuja.

-Erityisperusteluna ratkaisulle on Oulun teknologiaklusterin kiinnittyminen esimerkiksi Keilaniemi-Otaniemi -klusteriin pienin vuorovälein kulkevalla metrolla. 

-Mikäli Transtech saa uusien metrojunien tilaukset hoidettavakseen, Kainuun väestö- ja talousongelmat ratkeavat kertaheitolla.

_Huom! Koska olemme vielä suunnitteluasteella, on tärkeää, että ymmärretään informaation suunnitelmaluontoisuus. Toteutettavat ratkaisut kerrotaan varmasti aikaan, mutta huhut aiheesta saattaisivat aiheuttaa kovia paineita esim. Laajasalon ostarilla vuokrien ennenaikaiseen nostamiseen jo ennen kuin oululaiset ja riihimäkeläiset alkaisivat tuomaan sinne rahaa. Jätetään tiedottaminen siis asiantuntijoille!_

Meni nyt ehkä pikkuisen ohi aiheen, mutta puolustukseni totean, että minua yllytettiin.

----------


## antti

Jotain tällaistako haaveillaan Kruunuhaan ja Laajadslon välille, Nizhny Novgorodin tyyliin:     http://englishrussia.com/2012/02/18/...zhny-novgorod/

----------


## 339-DF

Voi tietysti olla, että joku haaveileekin ihan tosissaan. Mutta kyllä nuo köysiradat ja lauttajutut on oikeasti pelkkää teatteria. Viimeinen näytös on vielä näyttelemättä siinä farssissa.

Todellisuudessa Laajasalon osalta vaihtoehtoja on kaksi: joko tehdään ratikkasilta tai ajetaan liityntäbusseilla Herttoniemeen. Ratikkasillalla tuntuu olevan vaikutusvaltaisia vastustajia, liityntäbussit sen sijaan ovat pakkopullaa, jonka mahdollinen vastustaminen ei johda mihinkään, kun joukkoliikennettä nyt kuitenkin täytyy olla.

----------


## heka

> Ratikkasillalla tuntuu olevan vaikutusvaltaisia vastustajia, liityntäbussit sen sijaan ovat pakkopullaa, jonka mahdollinen vastustaminen ei johda mihinkään, kun joukkoliikennettä nyt kuitenkin täytyy olla.


Ratikkasilta on tyypillinen hanke, jota helposti vastustetaan ymmärtämättä ollenkaan, mistä on kysymys. Olen kuullut eri keskustelujen yhteydessä monen sinänsä fiksun ihmisen sanovan painokkaasti, että eihän nyt "pelkkää ratikkasiltaa" tietenkään kannata rakentaa, tulee niin kalliiksikin. Tällöin on aina hauska ottaa esille samaa hintaluokkaa olevat Itäkeskuksen risteys- ja Herttoniemen liikenneympyrähankeet, joilla itse asiassa vain siirretään ruuhkia paikasta toiseen. Tässä olisikin tärkeää lobbata riittävän konkreettisilla esimerkeillä. Sinänsä harmi, jos (ja kun) siltahanke kaatuu vanhanaikaisiin asenteisiin ja tietämättömyyteen.

----------


## teme

Olisko sitä lauttarapparia pikkuhiljaa jossain luettavaksi?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olisko sitä lauttarapparia pikkuhiljaa jossain luettavaksi?


Sun täytynee pommittaa Jari Tirkkosta. Osoite on @hel.fi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisko sitä lauttarapparia pikkuhiljaa jossain luettavaksi?


Ei ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun Laajasalon joukkoliikennettä koskeva rappari lojuu mystisesti pahvilaatikossa työhuoneen nurkassa sen sijaan että olisi julkisena asiakirjana jaossa.

----------


## hmikko

Kappas, Lontoossa rakennetaan Emiraattien lentoyhtiön sponsoroimana köysirataa Thamesin yli olympialaisten tapahtumapaikkoja yhdistämään. Hieman huolestutavana esimerkkinä sponsori on ilmeisesti ostanut hiihtohissillensä linjaviivan tuubikarttaan. Tietokoneanimaato viritelmästä uutisvideossa. Kuvan perusteella veikkaisin, että vehkeen käyttämisessä on tiettyjä säävarauksia, tai sitten tuulisella säällä ajelua markkinoidaan vuoristoradan korvikkeena.

----------


## Knightrider

> Sun täytynee pommittaa Jari Tirkkosta. Osoite on @hel.fi.


Minulle tuli seuraavanlainen vastaus:



> Hei,raportista puuttu muodollinen loppusilaus. Viimeistelisimme mielellään hengentuotteen ennen kuin laitamme sen yleisempään jakeluun, ettei siitä liiku monenlaisia versioita. Asiaan mennee pari-kolme viikkoa. Sopiiko sinulle tällainen aikataulu?
> 
> Terveisin Jari Tirkkonen

----------


## 339-DF

Minua saa nyt syyttää vaikka mistä, mutta heti heräsi ilkeä ajatus siitä, että ovatko nämä viikot seitsenpäiväisiä vai kenties satapäiväisiä? On nimittäin aika paljon viimeistelemistä tiedossa, jos lautasta yrittää naamioida oikeasti kilpailukykyisen vaihtoehdon ratikkasillalle. Ja pikkulinnut ovat kovasti sellaista lauleskelleet, että juuri Taskessa sitä ratikkasiltaa jostain syystä pelätään kaikkein eniten. Miksi, sitä en tiedä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minulle tuli seuraavanlainen vastaus: 
> Hei,raportista puuttu muodollinen loppusilaus. Viimeistelisimme mielellään hengentuotteen ennen kuin laitamme sen yleisempään jakeluun, ettei siitä liiku monenlaisia versioita. Asiaan mennee pari-kolme viikkoa. Sopiiko sinulle tällainen aikataulu?
> 
> Terveisin Jari Tirkkonen


Jaa'a. Täytynee taas kysyä perään.

----------


## Knightrider

> Jaa'a. Täytynee taas kysyä perään.


Kysyitkö?

Uusi havainnekuva köysiradasta julkaistiin Ksv:n sivuilla osoitteessa http://aineistopankki.hel.fi/?cart=1077-flfclaiaeh&l=F mutta se katosi yhtä nopeasti kuin ilmestyikin. Kuva löytyy nyt täältä. Kuva on siitä ainutlaatuinen, että tähän mennessä julkaistut havainnekuvat ovat olleet vain harmaita laatikoita. Kuvan perusteella asema olisi yhdistetty venelaituri+asema+eläinten esittelytila. Kuvan vaunut poikkeavat HSL:n suunnitelmien pisaran muotoisista vaunuista. Kuvassa ei syystä tai toisesta ole osuutta Korkeasaaresta Kruunuvuorenrantaan, olisikohan se julkaistu vahingossa keskeneräisenä, tuskin sentään luonnostellaan erillistä ratikkasiltaa/lauttaa suoraan Kruunuvuorenrantaan ilman Korkeasaarta ja sen lisäksi köysirataa (Hakaniemi-Sompasaari-Korkeasaari) korvaamaan Korkeasaaren lauttaa (Hakaniemi-Korkeasaari)?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kysyitkö?


Odottelevat vielä selvitysaineistoa, joka tulee kahden viikon päästä. Lupasi informoida jakelukanavasta sitten tarkemmin. Linjat kuumana...

----------


## 339-DF

> Odottelevat vielä selvitysaineistoa, joka tulee kahden viikon päästä.





> Minua saa nyt syyttää vaikka mistä, mutta heti heräsi ilkeä ajatus siitä, että ovatko nämä viikot seitsenpäiväisiä vai kenties satapäiväisiä?


Kuinkahan monta päivää näissä uusissa viikoissa mahtaa olla?




> Lupasi informoida jakelukanavasta sitten tarkemmin.


Tasken hissin konehuoneen ilmoitustaulu vai siivoojien taukotilan ilmoitustaulu?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tasken hissin konehuoneen ilmoitustaulu vai siivoojien taukotilan ilmoitustaulu?


"But the plans were on display . . ."
"On display? I eventually had to go down to the cellar to find them."
"That's the display department."
"With a torch."
"Ah, well the lights had probably gone."
"So had the stairs."
"But look, you found the notice, didn't you?"
"Yes," said Arthur, "yes I did. It was on display in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet stuck in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying Beware of the Leopard."

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy

----------


## teme

> Minua saa nyt syyttää vaikka mistä, mutta heti heräsi ilkeä ajatus siitä, että ovatko nämä viikot seitsenpäiväisiä vai kenties satapäiväisiä? On nimittäin aika paljon viimeistelemistä tiedossa, jos lautasta yrittää naamioida oikeasti kilpailukykyisen vaihtoehdon ratikkasillalle. Ja pikkulinnut ovat kovasti sellaista lauleskelleet, että juuri Taskessa sitä ratikkasiltaa jostain syystä pelätään kaikkein eniten. Miksi, sitä en tiedä.


Ja mitäköhän tälle kuuluu?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja mitäköhän tälle kuuluu?


Kyselty on. Toukokuun alussa korjailtiin viimeisiä kirjoitusvirheitä. Kesäkuun alussa tekemääni kyselyyn edistymisestä ei ole vastattu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Update: nyt on luvattu julkaista uuttahelsinkia.fi:ssa arviolta ennen heinäkuuta.

----------


## 339-DF

Teme: joskus on ikävää olla oikeassa.

Elmo: kuka lupasi?

Viimeviikkoisen Destialta saadun tiedon mukaan odotellaan edelleen tilaajan kommentteja. 

Minä veikkaan, että tilaajan kommentteja odotellaan vaalien yli.

Nyt alkaisi olla korkea aika demarien sanoa kantansa sillasta. Vihreiden kanta tiedetään jo, kokoomuksenkin on tiedossa vaikkei kai puolueessa uskalleta virallisesti sanoa ei ainakaan ennen vaaleja. Demarit siis päättävät. Uskaltavatko kertoa ennen vaaleja, mitä aikovat?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Elmo: kuka lupasi?


Tirkkonen. Työ on kuulemma nyt tarkistettu ja lähetetty konsulteille. Ehkäpä siis ovat saaneet ne tilaajan kommentit viimein. On luvattu jopa henkilökohtaisesti sähköpostilla ilmoittaa, kun työ on julkaistu.  :Wink:

----------


## kouvo

Mitään kommentoida tai lausuta ennen kuin tämä vehje on koeajettu http://i47.tinypic.com/o5v0jk.jpg.

----------


## hmikko

> Mitään kommentoida tai lausuta ennen kuin tämä vehje on koeajettu http://i47.tinypic.com/o5v0jk.jpg.


Linkkasin aiheeseen ketjussa eräitä viestejä sitten, siellä jossain oli videokin. Seuraava korruptiolööppi kertonee sitten jotain siitä, kun Emiraattien lentoyhtiö lennätti Helsingin virkamieskuntaa ja valtuutettuja olympialaisiin ajelemaan köysiradalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Seuraava korruptiolööppi kertonee sitten jotain siitä, kun Emiraattien lentoyhtiö lennätti Helsingin virkamieskuntaa ja valtuutettuja olympialaisiin ajelemaan köysiradalla.


Vihjaatko, että kun köysirata tulee Helsinkiin, täällä salataan se mikä Lontoossa kerrotaan avoimesti?  :Cool:  Eli että emiirit kustantavat.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Tirkkonen. Työ on kuulemma nyt tarkistettu ja lähetetty konsulteille. Ehkäpä siis ovat saaneet ne tilaajan kommentit viimein. On luvattu jopa henkilökohtaisesti sähköpostilla ilmoittaa, kun työ on julkaistu.


No siltähän tämä kuulostaa. Mutta uskalletaanko se lauttaselvitys panna julki ennen vaaleja? Eihän kukaan hörhöpoliitikko voi sen jälkeen puhua läpiä päähänsä vesiliikenteestä ääniä kosiskellessaan.

Oletan, että selvityksessä on mukana lauttaliikenteen päästöt ja kustannukset. Jos näin on ja ne on edes joten kuten oikein laskettu, niin tuon selvityksen jälkeen ei tarvitse enää palata asiaan. Pikemminkin jatkoselvityksenä voisi tutkia Suomenlinnan lautan korvaamista ratikkatunnelilla  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

Arvio oli, että ennen heinäkuuta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Nyt selvitys on julkaistu: http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/sites/d...uorenranta.pdf

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:50 ----------

Tiivistettynä voisi sanoa, että lautta on investointina merkittävästi halvempi, mutta halvalla ei nytkään saa hyvää. Raportin johtopäätöksissä sanotaan suoraan, että siltavaihtoehto tuottaisi 2-3-kertaisen matkustajamäärän. H/K-suhde on 0,4 (paitsi länsimetrokikkailuilla 0,6).

----------


## 339-DF

Luin nopeasti läpi, pitää vielä syventyä. Tuntuu ihan rehellisesti tehdyltä. Lautan voi teknisessä mielessä toteuttaa, mutta matkustajamääriä, palvelutasoa ja talouspuolta ajatellen sen toteuttamisessa ei ole järkeä.

Hauskaa oli emmetys, joka ennusti Kauppatorilta Kruunuvuorenrantaan kulkevalle lautalle 63 matkustajaa päivässä. Jalkanen ei taida oikein tykätä tuosta tuloksesta.  :Wink: 

Minulle jäi epäselväksi se, ottaako H/K huomioon myös bussilinjaston liikennöintikustannukset. Sivulta 55 eteenpäin on laskettu kustannuksia, mutta siitä sai ainakin silmäillen sen käsityksen, että laskelmassa ovat mukana vain lautan ja lauttarakenteiden kustannukset, ei ollenkaan (hitaan ja tukkoisen keskusta)bussiliikenteen (suuria) kustannuksia. Pitää lukea vielä tarkemmin.

Ja mukava nähdä, että olin väärässä kyynisen pohdintani kanssa siitä, ettei tätä uskallettaisi julkistaa ennen vaaleja. Nyt vaan sitten kiusaamaan kunnallisvaaliehdokkaita siitä, pitäisikö Kruunuvuorenrantaan tehdä lauttayhteys ja miksi. Kun hörhöt kehuvat merellisyyttä ja elämyksiä, niin jatkokysymyksenä sitten, että otetaanko miljoonat lasten koulutuksesta vai vanhustenhoidosta.  :Laughing:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kun hörhöt kehuvat merellisyyttä ja elämyksiä, niin jatkokysymyksenä sitten, että otetaanko miljoonat lasten koulutuksesta vai vanhustenhoidosta.


Tuo vain on aika huono kysymys, koska nimenomaan jos tuijotetaan vain kustannuksia, lautta on parempi. Silta voittaa vain ylivoimaisilla hyödyillään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:51 ----------




> Minulle jäi epäselväksi se, ottaako H/K huomioon myös bussilinjaston liikennöintikustannukset. Sivulta 55 eteenpäin on laskettu kustannuksia, mutta siitä sai ainakin silmäillen sen käsityksen, että laskelmassa ovat mukana vain lautan ja lauttarakenteiden kustannukset, ei ollenkaan (hitaan ja tukkoisen keskusta)bussiliikenteen (suuria) kustannuksia.


Tältä näyttäisi. Sivu 59: "Operointikustannuksina on otettu huomioon lautan käyttökustannukset, mutta
ei lautoilla ja silloilla kulkevien bussien ja raitiovaunujen käyttökustannuksia."

Järjetön laskelma mielestäni, mutta onneksi sentään on ymmärretty ratikatkin laskea siltavaihtoehdosta pois. Ei ole selvää sinänsä, kumman eduksi tuo laskelmaa muuttaa.

Hauskaa on, että jo lautalla tehtävän yhden matkan hinta on 2,3 euroa, 0,4 euroa korkeampi kuin kuuluisan kalliilla Suomenlinnan lautalla (ihmekös tuo, kun mukana on ihmisten lisäksi parikymmentä tonnia bussia). Jos mukaan lasketaan bussimatkan hinta, yhden matkan kustannukseksi tulee 3,8 euroa (luku on saatu ilmeisesti vain lisäämällä keskimääräisen bussimatkan kustannus 1,5 euroa tuohon lautan hintaan).

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo vain on aika huono kysymys, koska nimenomaan jos tuijotetaan vain kustannuksia, lautta on parempi. Silta voittaa vain ylivoimaisilla hyödyillään.


Mä en ole ihan samaa mieltä tuosta, mun mielestä ydin on se, että lautan kanssa heitetään miljoonia roskiin joka vuosi, kun sen käyttö on niin kallista.

Alkuinvestointi on tietysti iso potti maksaa, jos tehdään silta. Mutta ne rahat tulevat maanarvon nousun myötä ja  näin uskon vakaasti, mutta tätä ei kai ole kehdattu tutkia*  takaisin kaupungille. Jos tehdään lautta, ei tarvitse investoida niin paljon, mutta ei niitä rahoja saada koskaan takaisinkaan.

* Erilaisia tulotasotilastoja meillä kyllä on, mutta mahtaako olla kunnallisverotuottotilastoja? Ajatukseni tässä on, että yksinkertaistettuna bussilähiö-Kruunuvuori vastaa sosioekonomisesti itälähiötä kun taas ratikka-Kruunuvuori vastaa kantakaupungin arvostettuja reuna-alueita kuten Munkkiniemi, Etelä-Haaga, Arabianranta. Kaupungille jälkimmäinen on tuottoisampi ja sen mahdollistaa raitiotie.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mä en ole ihan samaa mieltä tuosta, mun mielestä ydin on se, että lautan kanssa heitetään miljoonia roskiin joka vuosi, kun sen käyttö on niin kallista.
> 
> Alkuinvestointi on tietysti iso potti maksaa, jos tehdään silta. Mutta ne rahat tulevat maanarvon nousun myötä ja  näin uskon vakaasti, mutta tätä ei kai ole kehdattu tutkia*  takaisin kaupungille.


Totta kai mäkin olen samaa mieltä. Mutta kun menet selittämään sitä henkilölle, jonka argumentti on "eikö kukaan ajattele vanhuksia ja lapsia", on paljon vaikeampaa perustella, että miksi käyttää 120 miljoonaa siltaan (+ 80 miljoonaa ratikoihin) kuin vain 30 miljoonaa lauttaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Joo, se on kyllä ihan totta. Joka tosissaan vetoaa tuohon lapset ja vanhukset -argumenttiin ei todennäköisesti ymmärrä sitä sillan kannattavuutta.

----------


## Knightrider

Kaikki mahdolliset vaihtoehdot on nyt tutkittu, paitsi Hakaniemen tori. Hyvin tehty, neutraali selvitys.



> Alkuinvestointi on tietysti iso potti maksaa, jos tehdään silta. Mutta ne rahat tulevat maanarvon nousun myötä ja  näin uskon vakaasti, mutta tätä ei kai ole kehdattu tutkia*  takaisin kaupungille. Jos tehdään lautta, ei tarvitse investoida niin paljon, mutta ei niitä rahoja saada koskaan takaisinkaan.


Väitätkö, ettei 13 minuutin lauttayhteys Skattalle nosta maan arvoa? Kyllähän se on, kuten Suomenlinnankin tapauksessa, raikas elämys ja laivalla voi jaloitella, joka on omasta mielestäni mukavempaa kuin istuminen varsin reilusti pienemmässä välineessä. Suomessa ei ole montaa asuntoa, josta voisi tälläisen työmatkan tehdä. Raitiotieverkolla on tärkeämpiä ja edullisempia täydennyskohteita vaikka kuinka: Ykkösen jatko, Raide-Jokeri, Munkkivuori(-Pitäjänmäki), koko Lauttasaari (siltakin olisi jo valmiina), Haaga, Ilmala, Vallilanlaakso, miksei vaikkapa linjojen h15, h16+h17, h55, h62 552 (Raide-Jokeria hyödyntäen) muuttaminen raitiolinjoiksi. Myös h51 ja h69 kulkevat pitkät matkat raitiovaunujen seassa. Varmasti löytyy samalla rahalla vieläkin parempi laajennuspaketti, kuin mitä silta+Laajasalon raitiotieverkosto maksaa.

Toki silta on pitkällä tähtäimellä varmempi vaihtoehto, kuten selvityksessäkin sanottiin, yli 100 vuoden päästä se tuottaa itsensä takaisin, mutta nykyhetkellä kaupungilla on muitakin rahahuolia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toki silta on pitkällä tähtäimellä varmempi vaihtoehto, kuten selvityksessäkin sanottiin, yli 100 vuoden päästä se tuottaa itsensä takaisin, mutta nykyhetkellä kaupungilla on muitakin rahahuolia.


Siinä ei kyllä missään sanottu noin. Selvityksessä luki, että sadan vuoden päästä lauttayhteyden kokonaiskustannukset koko tuolta sadalta vuodelta ylittävät sillan kokonaiskustannukset (eli investointi, ylläpito ja käyttö). Vain siis lautan ja sillan, ei niihin liittyvien ratikoiden ja bussien. Missään ei sanottu sitä, milloin silta tuottaa kustannuksensa takaisin. Tuossa otettiin kantaa vain kuluihin, ei tuottoihin. Mutta kun sen sillan H/K-suhde oli noin 1,7 jos oikein muistan, se merkitsee karkeasti jotain 15 vuoden takaisinmaksuaikaa (en nyt jaksa laskea diskontaten).

----------


## kouvo

Olipas kerrankin hyvä rapsa, jossa virkamiehet eivät tuputa typeriä mielipiteitään. Omissa kirjoissani tämän luettuani lauttayhteys kääntyi täydellisestä hassutteluvaihtoehdosta ihan varteenotettavaksi ratkaisuksi. 




> * Erilaisia tulotasotilastoja meillä kyllä on, mutta mahtaako olla kunnallisverotuottotilastoja? Ajatukseni tässä on, että yksinkertaistettuna bussilähiö-Kruunuvuori vastaa sosioekonomisesti itälähiötä kun taas ratikka-Kruunuvuori vastaa kantakaupungin arvostettuja reuna-alueita kuten Munkkiniemi, Etelä-Haaga, Arabianranta. Kaupungille jälkimmäinen on tuottoisampi ja sen mahdollistaa raitiotie.


Menee vähän ohi aiheen, mutta menköön. Joskus vaan vaikuttaa siltä, että tämä tonnisten kiskojen sateentekijän rooli menee foorumilla vähän överiksi. Olisiko Jakomäki arvostettu kantakaupungin reuna-alue jos variotram nilkuttaisi sinne saakka?

----------


## teme

Otetaan nyt se olennainen luku, 8 000 matkustajaa päivässä lautalla kontra 22 000 sillalla. Ei toi ole mikään vaihtoehto, koska ei sillä ole matkustajia.

Mitä tulee sillan investoinnin kalleuteen, niin oikea vertailukohta on muut vastaavan suuruiset investoinnit. Länsimetro Helsingin puolella maksaa (eikö se ollut 40% Helsinkgin osuus?) noin 300 miljoonaa euroa. Raide-Jokeri on jotain 200 miljoonaa. Kummassakaan ei ole kalustoa mukana. Sörnäisten tunnelin virallinen arvaus on 120, noussee. Pienehköt raidejatkot lienevät kannattavampia ja ne kannattaa tehdä joka tapauksessa, mutta en minä nyt oikein ymmärrä mikä noista isoista liikenneinvestoinneista on muka siltaa kannattavampi. Kyseessä on kuitenkin ihan omaa luokkaansa mm. nopeutuksena oleva parannus kasvavan kaupunginosan liikenteeseen.

----------


## kouvo

> Otetaan nyt se olennainen luku, 8 000 matkustajaa päivässä lautalla kontra 22 000 sillalla. Ei toi ole mikään vaihtoehto, koska ei sillä ole matkustajia.


Noin kontekstista irti repäistynä näyttää tietysti pahalta, mutta tuo ero johtuu siitä että eri vaihtoehdoissa joukkoliikennematkat kohdistuvat erilailla. Joukkoliikennematkojen kokonaismäärässä ero silta- ja lauttavaihtoehtojen välillä on hyvin marginaalinen. Jälkimmäisessä korostuu Hertsikan rooli, mikä muutenkin on varsin luontainen suunta monille muualle kuin keskustaan suuntautuville jl-reissuille.

----------


## hmikko

> Menee vähän ohi aiheen, mutta menköön. Joskus vaan vaikuttaa siltä, että tämä tonnisten kiskojen sateentekijän rooli menee foorumilla vähän överiksi. Olisiko Jakomäki arvostettu kantakaupungin reuna-alue jos variotram nilkuttaisi sinne saakka?


Daniel käytti muotoa "ratikka-Kruunuvuori". Oletan, että hän tarkoitti ratikkasilta-Kruunuvuorea versus Hertsikkabussi-Kruunuvuori. Jakomäki luultavasti olisi arvostetumpi alue, jos Variotram menisi sinne Kalasatamasta pikarataa suunnilleen pysähtymättä välillä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Noin kontekstista irti repäistynä näyttää tietysti pahalta, mutta tuo ero johtuu siitä että eri vaihtoehdoissa joukkoliikennematkat kohdistuvat erilailla. Joukkoliikennematkojen kokonaismäärässä ero silta- ja lauttavaihtoehtojen välillä on hyvin marginaalinen.


Sepä se juuri: jos joukkoliikennematkoja on yhtä paljon, mutta lauttavaihtoehdossa vain murto-osa matkustajista kulkee lautalla siltavaihtoehtoon verrattuna, niin silloin sillan tosiasiallinen vaihtoehto on liityntä Herttoniemessä ja lautta on käytännössä pelkkä koristus. Elikkä ylimääräinen lisäkustannus. "Lauttavaihtoehdon" varsinainen kustannus tulee liityntäliikenteen järjestämisestä Herttoniemeen. Ja metrojunien pituuttahan juuri nyt mukavasti ollaan lyhentämässä... Jos metrojärjestelmään tarvitsee tehdä jotain lisäkuorman takia, niin se se vasta tuleekin kalliiksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Väitätkö, ettei 13 minuutin lauttayhteys Skattalle nosta maan arvoa? Kyllähän se on, kuten Suomenlinnankin tapauksessa, raikas elämys ja laivalla voi jaloitella, joka on omasta mielestäni mukavempaa kuin istuminen varsin reilusti pienemmässä välineessä. Suomessa ei ole montaa asuntoa, josta voisi tälläisen työmatkan tehdä.


Väitän. Näin väittää myös Emme-jumala. Lauttayhteys Kauppatorille, joka sentään on kivan kävelymatkan päässä Manskulta toisin kuin Skattan kärki, kerää selvityksen mukaan 60 matkustajaa päivässä. Voi miettiä, nostaako tällainen elämysyhteys maan arvoa.

Toi lauttajuttu on ihan kiva ja miksei sitä kesällä tekisi retken sillä lautalla. Mutta virkistyskäyttö on vähän eri juttu kuin säännöllinen työ-, koulu- tai asiointimatkayhteys.




> Toki silta on pitkällä tähtäimellä varmempi vaihtoehto, kuten selvityksessäkin sanottiin, yli 100 vuoden päästä se tuottaa itsensä takaisin, mutta nykyhetkellä kaupungilla on muitakin rahahuolia.


Tämä 100 vuotta on muuten laskelma, jota en lainkaan ymmärrä. Jos halutaan oikeasti tarkastella sadan vuoden ajanjaksoa, niin siinä ajassa on hankittu uudet lautat kahteen kertaan ja siltakin kunnostettu raskaasti ainakin pari kertaa. Onko tällaisia kustannuksia huomioitu? Jos on vaan laskettu alkuinvestointi sekä vakioitu käyttö- ja ylläpitohinta ja katsottu, missä vaiheessa viivat kohtaavat, niin tuo on täysin arvoton tieto siinä vaiheessa, kun se viivojen kohtaus menee yli jommankumman hankkeen lisäinvestointeja vaatimattoman eliniän. Eri juttu toki olisi, jos ne viivat kohtaisivat viiden tai 15 vuoden kuluttua, silloin tuo tieto kertoisi jo jotain.




> Olipas kerrankin hyvä rapsa, jossa virkamiehet eivät tuputa typeriä mielipiteitään.


Näin mäkin reagoin. Ja luulen, että se johtuu paristakin asiasta. Ensinnäkin tekijä on tällä kertaa joku muu kuin vakioituneet korruptoituneiksi pelätyt konsulttitoimistot eli tekijä on saattanut pitää kiinni yhdestä sun toisesta tosiasiasta maineensa vuoksi. Ja toiseksi tilaajakaan ei ole mikään sellainen toimija, jonka mielipiteet ovat tulleet ennakolta tutuiksi. Eli Taske tilasi ja Destia teki. Okei, Taskellakin on kuulemma mielipiteensä, mutta ilmeisesti se on kuitenkin sellainen virasto, jossa fakta ajaa tunteiden ohi.




> Omissa kirjoissani tämän luettuani lauttayhteys kääntyi täydellisestä hassutteluvaihtoehdosta ihan varteenotettavaksi ratkaisuksi.


Tämä kaipaisi vähän lisää perusteluja. Teknisesti mahdollinen, okei. Mutta miksi lautta olisi sinusta oikeasti varteenotettava vaihtoehto? Se on poskettoman kallis ja äärettömän tehoton ylläpitää käyttäjämääriin nähden. En voi kuin toistaa Villen sanat:




> Sepä se juuri: jos joukkoliikennematkoja on yhtä paljon, mutta lauttavaihtoehdossa vain murto-osa matkustajista kulkee lautalla siltavaihtoehtoon verrattuna, niin silloin sillan tosiasiallinen vaihtoehto on liityntä Herttoniemessä ja lautta on käytännössä pelkkä koristus. Elikkä ylimääräinen lisäkustannus.


Ja Kouvo, mitä ajattelit tehdä sillä Espaa seilaavalla bussiarmaadalla? Minne ne bussit menee ja miten ne pysyy aikataulussa niin, että ne tulee edes joten kuten oikeaan aikaan satamaan. Rajoitteena vielä se, että sinne satamaan pitää kerätä kaksi bussia ennen kuin lautta lähtee. Ei siis riitä, että yksi bussi on aikataulussa. Molempien pitää olla. Yhdet liikennevalot pieleen ja satamassa venaillaan 2 ylimääräistä minuuttia.

----------


## teme

> Noin kontekstista irti repäistynä näyttää tietysti pahalta, mutta tuo ero johtuu siitä että eri vaihtoehdoissa joukkoliikennematkat kohdistuvat erilailla. Joukkoliikennematkojen kokonaismäärässä ero silta- ja lauttavaihtoehtojen välillä on hyvin marginaalinen. Jälkimmäisessä korostuu Hertsikan rooli, mikä muutenkin on varsin luontainen suunta monille muualle kuin keskustaan suuntautuville jl-reissuille.


No kun ei ole. Hertsikasta ei ole mitenkään houkuttelevia yhteyksiä minnekään muualle kuin keskustaan ja Itiksen suuntaan, mikä taas on aika marginaalinen matkakohde. Ei siellä ole esimerkiksi työ- tai opiskelupaikkoja isompia määriä. Ja jos ihan oikeasti vaihtobussimatka Laajasalosta Hertsikkaan houkuttelee suurinta osaa matkustajista, niin kuinka surkea sen vaihtoehdon täytyy olla?

Kokonaismatkustajamääristä veikkaisin ettö malli ei siirtäisi niitä autoista joukkoliikenteeseen vaikka Kruunuvuori olisi Maglev-verkoston keskipiste, koska oikein mitään muuta tapaa ei ole selittää sitä että kokonaismatkustajamäärät ei reagoi matka-aikoihin mitenkään kun ne kuitenkin saman lärpäkkeen mukaan ovat huomattavasti pidemmät. Olin ymmärtäväni teksistä että pohjalla on 2007 vuoden suunnitelmien liikenneverkko joka sisältänee yhden jos toisenkin autotunnelin ja ties mitä rataa, tiedä sitten mihin suuntaan toi vaikuttaa.

Yksi asia mitä en muuten tajua on että miten ihmeessä kuuden minuutin vuorovälillä kulkevat lautat ja vartin välein kulkevat bussilinjat tahdistuu toisiinsa, todennäköisesti tuota bussilinjastoa ei ole kai vakavissaan selvitetty. Oudoin osio tuossa on nimenomaan ne Katajanokka - Aleksi - Bulevardi bussit, joidenka ilmeisesti pitäisi jotenkin pysyä aikataulussaan. Tai mitä siinä tapahtuu siinä vaiheessa kun noita busseja tulee kuusi jonossa joka kolmannelle lautalle?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Nyt kun luen selvitystä, niin kiinnitti huomiota, että joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät yksinkertaisesti oletetaan samaksi, kuin siltavaihtoehdossa. Eli matka-ajan pidentymisen kymmenellä minuutilla ei oleteta vaikuttavan kulkutavan valintaan joukkoliikenteen ja yksityisautoilun välillä. Ei siinä sikäli mitään: kyseessähän on alustava selvitys, missä voi olla paikallaankin laskea varman päälle, eli ei ainakaan aliarvioida matkustajamääriä vertailuvaihtoehtoon nähden. Mutta tämä selittää, miksi lauttavaihtoehdon ja siltavaihtoehdon joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärissä ei näytä olevan eroa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yksi asia mitä en muuten tajua on että miten ihmeessä kuuden minuutin vuorovälillä kulkevat lautat ja vartin välein kulkevat bussilinjat tahdistuu toisiinsa, todennäköisesti tuota bussilinjastoa ei ole kai vakavissaan selvitetty. Oudoin osio tuossa on nimenomaan ne Katajanokka - Aleksi - Bulevardi bussit, joidenka ilmeisesti pitäisi jotenkin pysyä aikataulussaan. Tai mitä siinä tapahtuu siinä vaiheessa kun noita busseja tulee kuusi jonossa joka kolmannelle lautalle?


Tämä on yksi suuri lauttavaihtoehtoon kohdistuva epäkohta. Destia on  toimeksiannon ja osaamisensa mukaisesti  selvittänyt, että lautta on teknisesti mahdollinen. Se ei ole selvittänyt, eikä sen osaamisalueeseen kuulukaan selvittää, toimisiko tällainen bussi+lautta-systeemi ihan oikeasti Helsingin katuverkossa. Jos Taske jostain syystä haluaisi viedä lauttavaihtoehtoa eteenpäin, tulisi tällainen selvitys luonnollisesti ajankohtaiseksi.

HSL on juuri  pienen porun saattelemana  siivonnut bussit pois Espalta, koska ne nyt vaan ei pysy aikataulussa siellä ja koska kaupungilla ei ole haluja parantaa niiden toimintaedellytyksiä. Ja kuitenkin 16 oli linja, jolla oli hyvin vaatimattomat käyttäjämäärät eikä "mitään" seurauksia siitä, että se kulki miten sattui. Tuskinpa se haluaa sinne uudelleen valtavaa määrää busseja, ja vieläpä sellaisia busseja, joiden on oikeasti kuljettava aikataulussa.

Kuvitelkaahan tilanne, jossa Skattalla pitäisi klo 16:50 kahden bussin ajaa lautalle. Niille on tehty parhaiden suunnitteluperiaatteiden mukaiset aikataulut siten, että Skattan välipisteaika on 16:50. Koska liikenneympäristö on arvaamaton, aikatauluihin on jouduttu suunnitteluperiaatteiden mukaisesti lisäämään luotettavuusvaraa. Siksi eka bussi saapuu lauttarantaan jo 16:46, kun kävi hyvä tuuri. Toinen bussi on kuitenkin missanut parit liikennevalot ja Bulsa on taas ollut tukossa. Vaikka se posottaa melkomoista ylinopeutta Katajanokanrannassa, ehtii se silti lauttarantaan vasta 16:54. Ekan bussin matkustajat ovat odotelleet jo 8 minuuttia. Lautta pääsee lähtemään neljä minuuttia myöhässä, mikä puolestaan alkaa sotkea seuraavan, saapuvan lautan aikataulua.

Selvityksen mukaan lautan ajoaika on 6 min ja laituriaika 6 min. Reitillä on neljä lauttaa eli kierrosaika on 24 min. Pitäisi tietää, onko lauttarantainvestointi laskettu niin, että rannassa tosiaan on paikka yhdelle lautalle eikä kahdelle. Jos näin on, liikkumavaraa on todella vähän. Bussien pitäisi kulkea kuin sveitsiläinen kello. Siihen en meidän ydinkeskustassa ihan jaksa uskoa.




> Nyt kun luen selvitystä, niin kiinnitti huomiota, että joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät yksinkertaisesti oletetaan samaksi, kuin siltavaihtoehdossa. Eli matka-ajan pidentymisen kymmenellä minuutilla ei oleteta vaikuttavan kulkutavan valintaan joukkoliikenteen ja yksityisautoilun välillä.


Tämä ongelma liittyy Emmeen. Sitä saa kohdella aika väkivaltaisesti ennen kuin se alkaa siirtää porukkaa autoista joukkoliikenteeseen. Minusta tuo siirtymänihkeys on liioiteltua, ja vastaavaan ongelmaan on törmätty myös Munkkivuoren ratikan yhteydessä. Se saa kyllä Emmessä vähän matkustajia autoista, jalankulkijoista ja polkupyöräilijöistä, mutta luku on epäuskottavan pieni. Ehkä Emme on koodattu noin siksi, että menneisyydessä on todettu ihmisten käyttäytyvän tietyllä tavalla. Se ei kuitenkaan kelpaa selitykseksi silloin, kun ollaan tekemässä jotain sellaista uutta, jonka pitäisi olla ratkaisevasti parempi kuin vanha.

Kruunuvuoren tapauksessa Emmen pää taitaa mennä erityisen sekaisin siitä, että joukkoliikenteen matka-ajat heittävät eri vaihtoehdoissa niin paljon ja ne voivat olla täysin totutusta poiketen autoliikenteen matka-aikoihin verrattuna huomattavasti lyhyempiä. Kun ei Emme ole tällaista ennen nähnyt, sillä menee pää niin pyörälle ettei se tiedä, mitä sen pitäisi ennustaa. Minusta myös se KauppatoriKruunuvuori -lautan matkustajamääräennuste on herkullinen, mutta ei sekään ihan uskottava ole. Jos tuollainen lautta oikeasti tehtäisiin, ja saatetaan hyvin vielä tehdäkin ratikan ohelle, jos sille löytyy maksaja, niin kyllä siellä nyt enemmän on porukkaa kuin 63 päivässä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämä 100 vuotta on muuten laskelma, jota en lainkaan ymmärrä. Jos halutaan oikeasti tarkastella sadan vuoden ajanjaksoa, niin siinä ajassa on hankittu uudet lautat kahteen kertaan ja siltakin kunnostettu raskaasti ainakin pari kertaa. Onko tällaisia kustannuksia huomioitu? Jos on vaan laskettu alkuinvestointi sekä vakioitu käyttö- ja ylläpitohinta ja katsottu, missä vaiheessa viivat kohtaavat, niin tuo on täysin arvoton tieto siinä vaiheessa, kun se viivojen kohtaus menee yli jommankumman hankkeen lisäinvestointeja vaatimattoman eliniän. Eri juttu toki olisi, jos ne viivat kohtaisivat viiden tai 15 vuoden kuluttua, silloin tuo tieto kertoisi jo jotain.


Paitsi että tuo "100 vuotta" kertoo juurikin, että ne viivat eivät kohtaa 5 tai 15 vuoden päästä. Siinä on vain sanottu, että se on laskennallisesti hyvin kaukana, mutta samalla sanottu, mitä on käytetty mittarina. Mutta sinänsä tuo tieto on hyvin vähäpätöinen, koska se kertoo vain kustannuksista, ei hyödyistä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Väitän. Näin väittää myös Emme-jumala. Lauttayhteys Kauppatorille, joka sentään on kivan kävelymatkan päässä Manskulta toisin kuin Skattan kärki, kerää selvityksen mukaan 60 matkustajaa päivässä. Voi miettiä, nostaako tällainen elämysyhteys maan arvoa.


25 minuuttia on käytännössä kaksinkertainen matka-aika - ja harvan matkan päätepiste on siinä Kauppatorin nurkilla saatika harva työmatkalainen siitä Manskulle kävelisi. Kyllä se Skattan kärki kannattaa, varsinkin, jos bussi tai spåra joka tapauksessa on jo kyydissä lautassa ja jatkaa maalta välittömästi matkaa. Ja vaikka ei olisikaan, aikataulut voidaan tasata aika tarkkaankin - onhan lautta kuitenkin suht säntillinen aikataulussa pysymisessä.



> Toi lauttajuttu on ihan kiva ja miksei sitä kesällä tekisi retken sillä lautalla. Mutta virkistyskäyttö on vähän eri juttu kuin säännöllinen työ-, koulu- tai asiointimatkayhteys.


Ei ole. Tässä selvityksessä nimenomaan tutkitaan lautan käyttöä päivittäin, enkä näe siinä mitään ongelmaakaan.




> Tämä 100 vuotta on muuten laskelma, jota en lainkaan ymmärrä. Jos halutaan oikeasti tarkastella sadan vuoden ajanjaksoa, niin siinä ajassa on hankittu uudet lautat kahteen kertaan ja siltakin kunnostettu raskaasti ainakin pari kertaa. Onko tällaisia kustannuksia huomioitu? Jos on vaan laskettu alkuinvestointi sekä vakioitu käyttö- ja ylläpitohinta ja katsottu, missä vaiheessa viivat kohtaavat, niin tuo on täysin arvoton tieto siinä vaiheessa, kun se viivojen kohtaus menee yli jommankumman hankkeen lisäinvestointeja vaatimattoman eliniän. Eri juttu toki olisi, jos ne viivat kohtaisivat viiden tai 15 vuoden kuluttua, silloin tuo tieto kertoisi jo jotain.


Kai se on sitten uskottava, että vaihtoehtojen hinnasto menee suht tasoihin, ainakin niin tarkasti kuin voidaan arvioida ilman noppia ja selvännäkijöitä, pitkällä tähtäimellä.



> Ja Kouvo, mitä ajattelit tehdä sillä Espaa seilaavalla bussiarmaadalla? Minne ne bussit menee ja miten ne pysyy aikataulussa niin, että ne tulee edes joten kuten oikeaan aikaan satamaan. Rajoitteena vielä se, että sinne satamaan pitää kerätä kaksi bussia ennen kuin lautta lähtee. Ei siis riitä, että yksi bussi on aikataulussa. Molempien pitää olla. Yhdet liikennevalot pieleen ja satamassa venaillaan 2 ylimääräistä minuuttia.


Itse ajattelin, että Espa bussikaduksi. Siinä olisi siten aika vähän pysähtymisiä, kun risteävää moottoriliikennettä ei olisi. Tosin yhtä hyvin Espalle sopisi pikaraitiotie, jotta kaikkien vaunujen ei tarvitsisi tungeksia Aleksanterinkadulla - jolla huristelu on jo nyt keskinopeudeltaan 10 km/h luokkaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Joukkoliikennematkojen kokonaismäärässä ero silta- ja lauttavaihtoehtojen välillä on hyvin marginaalinen.


Niin, se varmaan johtuu siitä, että näin oli päätetty laskelma tehdä. Sivulla 65 kun lukee: "Joukkoliikenteen kysynnän oletettiin pysyvän samana kuin raitiotievaihtoehdossa." Ratikkavaihtoehto ei voi tuottaa enempää joukkoliikennematkoja ennusteessa, jollei siirtymää muista kulkumuodoista ole päätetty edes yrittää ennustaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Sepä se juuri: jos joukkoliikennematkoja on yhtä paljon, mutta lauttavaihtoehdossa vain murto-osa matkustajista kulkee lautalla siltavaihtoehtoon verrattuna, niin silloin sillan tosiasiallinen vaihtoehto on liityntä Herttoniemessä ja lautta on käytännössä pelkkä koristus. Elikkä ylimääräinen lisäkustannus. "Lauttavaihtoehdon" varsinainen kustannus tulee liityntäliikenteen järjestämisestä Herttoniemeen. Ja metrojunien pituuttahan juuri nyt mukavasti ollaan lyhentämässä... Jos metrojärjestelmään tarvitsee tehdä jotain lisäkuorman takia, niin se se vasta tuleekin kalliiksi.


Hyviä huomioita. Laajempi tarkastelu Laajasalon kokonaisliikennepaketista eri vaihtoehtojen välillä olisi paikallaan ennen kuin aletaan päättämään Kruunuvuori-yhteydestä. 




> Tämä 100 vuotta on muuten laskelma, jota en lainkaan ymmärrä.


Ei siinä mitään järkeä olekaan, ja tämä käy mielestäni myös raportista ilmi. 40 vuoden jaksolla lautta kuitenkin osoittautuu tietystä näkökulmasta (kun konkreettiset dollarit lyödään pinoon) edullisemmaksi vaihtoehdoksi.




> Tämä kaipaisi vähän lisää perusteluja. Teknisesti mahdollinen, okei. Mutta miksi lautta olisi sinusta oikeasti varteenotettava vaihtoehto? Se on poskettoman kallis ja äärettömän tehoton ylläpitää käyttäjämääriin nähden. En voi kuin toistaa Villen sanat:
> 
> Ja Kouvo, mitä ajattelit tehdä sillä Espaa seilaavalla bussiarmaadalla? Minne ne bussit menee ja miten ne pysyy aikataulussa niin, että ne tulee edes joten kuten oikeaan aikaan satamaan. Rajoitteena vielä se, että sinne satamaan pitää kerätä kaksi bussia ennen kuin lautta lähtee. Ei siis riitä, että yksi bussi on aikataulussa. Molempien pitää olla. Yhdet liikennevalot pieleen ja satamassa venaillaan 2 ylimääräistä minuuttia.


Posketon kalleus on aika suhteellinen käsite. Konkreettisten lukujen valossa lautta on kiistattomasti edullisempi kuin silta mielekkään tarkastelujakson sisällä. Sitten on tietysti näitä maanarvoja ja joukkoliikennehärpäkkeessä nököttämisen aikoja, joita on huomattavasti kyseenalaisempaa yrittää vääntää euromitallisiksi. Mun mielestä toi lautta on juurikin Kruunuvuoren ratkaisu ja periaatteessa ihan mahdollinen ratkaisu. Jos aletaan laajemmin ymppäämään Laajasaloa tähän lauttaan, niin vaihtoehto muuttuu huonommaksi. Tähän tarvittaisiin just se laajempi selvitys Laajasalosta, johon olis nidottu metrot, bussit ja ratikat yhteen pakettiin, eikä tarkastelu kohdistuisi ainoastaan mailin pätkälle meren päällä.

Mä en aio tehdä mitään bussiarmadalle. Toivottavasti joku oikeasti selvittää kuinka se käytännössä hoidetaan ennen kuin laitureita aletaan väsäämään. Kieltämättä vaikuttaa aika haasteelliselta hommalta saada tuo rullaamaan kunnolla.




> Tai mitä siinä tapahtuu siinä vaiheessa kun noita busseja tulee kuusi jonossa joka kolmannelle lautalle?


Tämä voi kyllä olla käytännössä aikamoinen savotta, että bussit saadaan sujuvasti lautoille.

Noin yleisesti en nyt välttämättä pidä lauttaa parempapana kuin siltaa, ehkä jopa päinvastoin. Mutta raportti oli mielestäni sen verran laadukas (tai ainakin meikäläistä huijaamaan onnistunut :Wink: ) että en nyt enään pidä sitä ihan mahdottomana vaihtoehtona. Pitäjänkokousta varten siellä on ainakin yksi vahva argumentti: 30 000 000 < 200 000 000 , joka varmasti vetoaa moniin vähemmän asiaan perehtyneisiin kyläpäälliköihin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Laajempi tarkastelu Laajasalon kokonaisliikennepaketista eri vaihtoehtojen välillä olisi paikallaan ennen kuin aletaan päättämään Kruunuvuori-yhteydestä.


Mä ajattelin ensin vastata tähän, että johan sitä on selvitetty vuosikausia ja varmaan enemmän kuin mitään muuta liikenneyhteyttä Helsingissä koskaan  kaikki mahdottomat hassuttelutkin on saatu mukaan paitsi Temen ja mun sukellusvene.

Mutta kun mietin askeleen pidemmälle, niin kaupunki Kruunuvuoren ympärillä on muuttunut näiden vuosien aikana aika lailla  ainakin paperilla. On selvinnyt automaattimetron todellinen kapasiteetti. On sovittu, että Östikaan tulee kymmeniätuhansia asukkaita ja niille metro. Voi olla, että nämä seikat muuttavat mahdottomaksi aiemman nollavaihtoehdon bussi+metro ja käytännössä silloin myös lautta+bussi + bussi+metro muuttuu mahdottomaksi, kun molemmissa on Destian mukaan niitä metromatkustajia suunnilleen saman verran. Eli ehkä laajasalolaiset eivät enää mahdu metroon, tai ainakaan ne lisäasukkaat.

Seppo Vepsäläinen toki ehdotti ratkaisuksi tälle uutta metrolinjaa Itiksestä Viikin kautta Pasilaan. Mahtaisivatko laajasalolaiset pitää ItisPasila -metroa tarkoituksenmukaisena ja edullisena tapana ratkaista Laajasalon keskustayhteys?

Nyt on selvitetty ja unohdettu köysirata. On selvitetty ja unohdettu metro meren ali. On selvitetty ja unohdettu Herttoniemestä Laajasaloon haarautuva metro. Ja on selvitetty ja unohdettu trollikat. Näihin tuskin tarvitsee palata. Se, mitä vielä voisi selvittää, on, muuttaako automaattimetro käytännössä Laajasalon joukkoliikennesillan pakkoinvestoinniksi.




> Pitäjänkokousta varten siellä on ainakin yksi vahva argumentti: 30 000 000 < 200 000 000 , joka varmasti vetoaa moniin vähemmän asiaan perehtyneisiin kyläpäälliköihin.


Jep, tämä kyllä pelottaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:13 ----------




> Pitäisi tietää, onko lauttarantainvestointi laskettu niin, että rannassa tosiaan on paikka yhdelle lautalle eikä kahdelle.


Löytyy liitteestä 2. Keskustassa paikka kahdelle lautalle, saarella yhdelle.

Miten mahtaa olla tehty se liitteen 3 arvio, että raitiovaunun ajonopeus sillalla on 35 km/h? Ajonopeus on varmaan harhaanjohtava, tässä tarkoitetaan keskinopeutta. Mutta kun sillalla ei kai sentään ole liikennevaloja eikä helsinkimäisiä nopeusrajoituksia, niin kyllä tuolla pitäisi voida ajaa huomattavasti reippaammin, vaikka Helsingissä ollaankin. Jos ajetaan 60 km/h, säästyy 2 min.

----------


## teme

> Noin yleisesti en nyt välttämättä pidä lauttaa parempapana kuin siltaa, ehkä jopa päinvastoin. Mutta raportti oli mielestäni sen verran laadukas (tai ainakin meikäläistä huijaamaan onnistunut) että en nyt enään pidä sitä ihan mahdottomana vaihtoehtona. Pitäjänkokousta varten siellä on ainakin yksi vahva argumentti: 30 000 000 < 200 000 000 , joka varmasti vetoaa moniin vähemmän asiaan perehtyneisiin kyläpäälliköihin.


Mä huomauttaisin kyläpäällikkölle että nolla on vielä pienempi luku; ei tää lautta vaikuta kannattavalta edes verrattuna siihen ettei tehdä yhtään mitään. Se on kuitenkin 30 megaeuroa investointina ja aivan absurdin hintainen liikennöidä suhteessa matkustajamääriin, ja siltikään se ei edes oikein pärjää metrovaihdolle. Kuten siellä esipuheessa todetaan niin hankkeen H/Kon negativiinen.  :Smile: 

Ja poliittisesti muuten tiheä bussiliikenne Skattan läpi ja Aleksille olisi vähintään yhtä vaikea asia kuin silta, Katajanokalla ollaan barrikaadeilla jo rekkaliikenteen takia ja niitä lauttoja on sentään vaan pari päivässä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:37 ----------

Laajasalon bussilinjasto pitäisi muuten miettiä ihan uusiksi. Sillan ohella sinne kuitenkin jäisi ilmeisesti jopa viisi liityntälinjaa, joiden voi olettaa ajavan aika tyhjänä. Lisäksi vielä on HSL:n ajatus jatkaa 79 Laajasaloon. Olen sitä laskeskellut että jos jatkamalla ratikan Hertsikkaan voisi typistää noi bussilinjat ihan ratikan liityntälinjoiksi, niin se luultavasti kannattaisi hyvinkin, vaikka sillä ratikalla sinänsä ei välttämättä olisi niin paljon matkustajia. Mielenkiintoisemman kuvion tästä saa jos miettii että nollajokeri Herttoniemeen olisi myös ratikka, sen varsinkin kantakaupungissa pitäisi olla koska kolmen minuutin vuorovälillä ajettava bussi ei vaan oikein toimi. Jotenkin niin että nollajokeri yhdistyisi säteittäiseen ratikkalinjaan Laajasalossa ja 79 jatkaisi sinne haarautuen Jollakseen ja Santahaminaan. Ja ne 80-sarjan bussit voisi sitten lopettaa, samoin 58 ja 59 itäpäässä.

----------


## kouvo

> Nyt on selvitetty ja unohdettu köysirata. On selvitetty ja unohdettu metro meren ali. On selvitetty ja unohdettu Herttoniemestä Laajasaloon haarautuva metro. Ja on selvitetty ja unohdettu trollikat. Näihin tuskin tarvitsee palata. Se, mitä vielä voisi selvittää, on, muuttaako automaattimetro käytännössä Laajasalon joukkoliikennesillan pakkoinvestoinniksi.


Ajattelin lähinnä sitä, että toiseen käteen otettaisiin silta ja toiseen lautta. Ja tämän jälkeen näille kummallekin selvitettäisiin optimaalisen linjaston mukaan (joka luonnollisesti vaihtoehdoilla on erilainen) kustannuspaketit investointeineen ja operointeineen, johon kuuluvat kaikki (kohtuuden rajoissa toki, ei esim. Jokeria tai e18:sta) Laajasalon liikenteeseen vaikuttavat jl-härpäkkeet.

Toki ennen tuota pitää tsekata tuo automaattimetropelleilyn mahdollisesti aiheuttama pakkoinvestointi-kortti. Ei varmasti kovin kaukana sekään, etenkin jos Santiksen spekulatiivinen jatkokäyttö lasketaan vielä kuvioon mukaan.




> Kuten siellä esipuheessa todetaan niin hankkeen H/Kon negativiinen.


H/K ei kai ihan kaikissa piireissä ole sitä kuuminta hottia jl-hankkeiden arvioinnissa, mutta valtuustoon se vielä uponnee kuin väärä raha  :Wink:

----------


## teme

> H/K ei kai ihan kaikissa piireissä ole sitä kuuminta hottia jl-hankkeiden arvioinnissa, mutta valtuustoon se vielä uponnee kuin väärä raha


Mulla on omat ongelmani niin liikenne-ennusteiden kuin kustannuslaskentamallien kanssa, mutta lähinnä niin päin että kun kartta, aikataulut ja järki sanoo jotain ihan muuta kuin ne mallit, eikä niin päin että kun kummatkin viisarit osoittaa samaan suuntaan. Jos tota lauttaa oikeasti selvitetään bussilinjastoineen siinä muuten todennäköisesti käy niin, että se muuttuu ihan jalankulkijalautaksi:

AHT on kuitenkin jotain 900, mikä käytännössä tarkoittaa jotain 15 - 20 bussia suuntaansa koska nekään eivät kuormitu tasaisesti. Sinänsä noi vielä mahtuu 10 lauttaan tunnissa (6 min vuoroväli). Paitsi että tällä kahden kuormauksen taktiikalla liikennöitsijä ei tosiasiasiassa voi lähteä siitä että noi tulee nätistä pareissa lautalle ilman älyttömiä viivästyksiä, mikä taas sitten heijastuisi bussikalustoon määrään. Eli kun tota räknätään ihan oikeasti auki, niin vastaus on luultavasti esim. 15 lauttavuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa, mikä sitten puolitoistakertaisi lauttakaluston määrän. Minkä jälkeen tullaankin sitten siihen tulokseen ettei maksa vaivaa, helpommalla pääsee kun matkustajat vaan kävelee lauttaan ja toisessa päässä on sitten ratikka. Ja tämä on vielä hitaampi vaihtoehto.

Siinä köysiradassa kaikkinen ongelmineen on sentään edes paperilla pienet liikennöintikulut, jotka vähän houkuttaa. Tässä lautassa minun on vaikea nähdä mitään houkuttelevaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

mielestän isitä köysirattaa voisi kanssa harkita. Kaupunkien sisäisiä työmatkaliikenteeseen tarkoitettuja köysiratoja on käytössä eri puolila maailmaa paikoissa joissa ylitetään vesistöjä ja muita maastoesteitä. 

Köysirataa voisi harkita tapauksessa jossa: 
- Se tulisi raitiotietä ja siltoja halvemmaksi
- Ollaan varmoja että Santahaminaan ei aleta rakentaa asuntoja
- Asukasvastarinta saadaan sen puolelle. Toisaalta asukaat vastustavat raitiotietäkin maisemaa rumentavana. 

Köysiradan hyvinä puolina voidaan mainita että sen pääteasema ja mahdolliset muut asemat saataisiin lähemmäs asutusta Laajasalossa joten bussiliityntää ei tarvita kuten lautan kohdalla, ja sen lähtöpaikka Helsingin keskustassa voisi olla Hakaniemi. Köysiradat ovat myös säänkestäviä, ne on rakennettu toimimaan lumimyrskyissä alppien ja muiden vuoristojen hiihtokeskuksissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> mielestän isitä köysirattaa voisi kanssa harkita. Kaupunkien sisäisiä työmatkaliikenteeseen tarkoitettuja köysiratoja on käytössä eri puolila maailmaa paikoissa joissa ylitetään vesistöjä ja muita maastoesteitä. 
> 
> Köysirataa voisi harkita tapauksessa jossa: 
> - Se tulisi raitiotietä ja siltoja halvemmaksi
> - Ollaan varmoja että Santahaminaan ei aleta rakentaa asuntoja
> - Asukasvastarinta saadaan sen puolelle. Toisaalta asukaat vastustavat raitiotietäkin maisemaa rumentavana. 
> 
> Köysiradan hyvinä puolina voidaan mainita että sen pääteasema ja mahdolliset muut asemat saataisiin lähemmäs asutusta Laajasalossa joten bussiliityntää ei tarvita kuten lautan kohdalla, ja sen lähtöpaikka Helsingin keskustassa voisi olla Hakaniemi. Köysiradat ovat myös säänkestäviä, ne on rakennettu toimimaan lumimyrskyissä alppien ja muiden vuoristojen hiihtokeskuksissa. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Epäilen että se investointi ei oikeasti ole halvempi. Se nyt laskettu on mallia karvalakki, niissä koreissa ei esimerkiksi ole sähköjä, joka tarkoittaa sitten myös että niissä ei ole valoja, lämmitystä tai ilmastointia. Päiväsaikaan kulkevalla lyhellä hiihtohissillä toi on ehkä ihan OK, joukkoliikennevälineellä ei minusta ole. Ja köysiradatkin ovat säännönmukaisesti ylittäneet rakennusbudjettinsa kertoimella kaksi. Mutuna sanoisin että ihan saman hintainen se on kuin ratikkakin rakentaa.

Se ainoa asia mikä köysiradan puolesta puhuu on se että se periaatteessa menisi pienemmällä henkilötyömäärällä eli olisi halpa liikennöidä, mutta sitten taas toisaalta niissä kojuissa ei samasta syystä ole mitään henkilökuntaa. Evakuointi, järjestyshäiriöt, koettu turvallisuus? Jos niihin laitetaan kojuemännät, niin sitten paukkuu liikennöintikustannukset.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Epäilen että se investointi ei oikeasti ole halvempi. Se nyt laskettu on mallia karvalakki, niissä koreissa ei esimerkiksi ole sähköjä, joka tarkoittaa sitten myös että niissä ei ole valoja, lämmitystä tai ilmastointia. Päiväsaikaan kulkevalla lyhellä hiihtohissillä toi on ehkä ihan OK, joukkoliikennevälineellä ei minusta ole. Ja köysiradatkin ovat säännönmukaisesti ylittäneet rakennusbudjettinsa kertoimella kaksi. Mutuna sanoisin että ihan saman hintainen se on kuin ratikkakin rakentaa.
> 
> Se ainoa asia mikä köysiradan puolesta puhuu on se että se periaatteessa menisi pienemmällä henkilötyömäärällä eli olisi halpa liikennöidä, mutta sitten taas toisaalta niissä kojuissa ei samasta syystä ole mitään henkilökuntaa. Evakuointi, järjestyshäiriöt, koettu turvallisuus? Jos niihin laitetaan kojuemännät, niin sitten paukkuu liikennöintikustannukset.


En ole kuullut että missään hiihtokeskus tai kaupunkiköysiratavaunusta puuttuisivat valot ja lämmitys. Ei kai Laajasaloon ole tarkoitus rakentaa mitään "munahissiä"? Kuvittelisin että perusmukavuudet sisältyvät aina hintaan tämän kokoissa projekteissa.

Totta on että koska Helsingillä ei ole kokemusta köysiradoista niin mahdollisessa projektointivaiheessa voi tulla yllätyksiä ja hinta nousisi sen takia. Evakuointia ajatellen köysiratojen on oltava "idioottivarmoja, eli sähkökatkon tms sattuessa vaunu saadaan pois linjalta asemalle polttomoottorikoneiston avulla. . 

Ilkivallan ja häiriköinnin varalta olisi kuitenkin otava tiukempi vartiointi kuin muussa joukkoliikenteessä, eli  kyytiin nousijoita syynättäisiin tarkemmin, ja valitettavasti suomalaisen juhlimiskulttuurin tuntien pitäis liikenten loppua jo klo 21:00 paikeilla, joten siinä suhteessa investointi jäisi vajaaseen käyttöön. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Käydään vielä kuvan kanssa toi bussilinjasto läpi. Eli ratikan lisäksi vielä 2008 selvitysvaiheessa oli neljä linjaa Herttoniemeen ja yksi Jokerille. Jos oletetaan niille neljälle linjalle esim. keskimäärin 15 ruuhkassa ja muuten 20 min vuoroväli, niin toi on tavallaan yksi Laajasalossa haarautuva 3,5/5 min bussilinja. Matkustajamäärään puolesta todennäköisesti riittäisi ja halvemmaksi tulisi ajaa 10 min vuorovälillä ratikkaa, väittäisin että ollaan edelleen plussan puolella vaikka noi Laajasalon sisäiset llityntälinjat ajaisi 10 min vuorovälillä tuohon tahdistettuna.

----------


## teme

> En ole kuullut että missään hiihtokeskus tai kaupunkiköysiratavaunusta puuttuisivat valot ja lämmitys. Ei kai Laajasaloon ole tarkoitus rakentaa mitään "munahissiä"? Kuvittelisin että perusmukavuudet sisältyvät aina hintaan tämän kokoissa projekteissa.


No niin siellä rapparissa luki. Valot jollain ledeillä vielä saisi varmaan jollain aurinkikenno/akku kombolla kuten siellä visioitiin, mutta lämmitys ja ilmastointi vaatisi jo varmaankin jatkuvaa virransyöttä. Siinä taiwanilaisessa köysiradassa, joka nyt on ainoa minun löytämä vertailukohta ihan joukkoliikennejärjestelmänä, yksi iso ongelma on ollut nimenomaan ilmastoinnin puute. Suomessakin tommoinen lasikoppi on aika sauna kesällä. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maokong...eported_issues

----------


## kouvo

> Jos tota lauttaa oikeasti selvitetään bussilinjastoineen siinä muuten todennäköisesti käy niin, että se muuttuu ihan jalankulkijalautaksi:


En usko, kaksi lisävaihtoa on (ainakin psykologisesti) liikaa noin lyhyellä yhteysvälillä.




> Eli kun tota räknätään ihan oikeasti auki, niin vastaus on luultavasti esim. 15 lauttavuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa, mikä sitten puolitoistakertaisi lauttakaluston määrän.


Tod.näk. näin + lisälaiturit vielä rantsuun. Mun mielestä noi olis kuitenkin hyvä räknätä auki + muutkin linjastokustannukset. Jos toi rapsa jää lopulliseksi totuudeksi niin tavisvaltuutetulle jää kyllä sellainen kuva, että lautta on ihan potentiaalinen vaihtoehto.




> Köysiradan hyvinä puolina voidaan mainita että sen pääteasema ja mahdolliset muut asemat saataisiin lähemmäs asutusta Laajasalossa joten bussiliityntää ei tarvita kuten lautan kohdalla, ja sen lähtöpaikka Helsingin keskustassa voisi olla Hakaniemi.


Mähän ottaisin köysiradan koska vaan, edes ilman sen suurempia kustannus/tarkoituksenmukaisuusvertailuja, sen verran pähee vehje kuitenkin kyseessä. Epäilen vaan että se on vähän turhan ufo laite helsinkiin, jolla on niin paljon esteitä edessään että ei tule toteutumaan. Esimerkiksi nyt vaikka se, että on tod.näk. suhteellisen paljon ihmisiä, jotka ei kyseiseen hyrrään nousisi vaikka matkakorttia kapselin buscomin edessä heilauttaessa sinne latautuisi arvoa. 

Mitä tulee tuohon bussiliitynnän korvaamiseen Laajasalon päässä, niin ei se mitään ilmaista lystiä olisi. Helposti useampi milli paukkuisi per tolpanväli.

----------


## risukasa

> En ole kuullut että missään hiihtokeskus tai kaupunkiköysiratavaunusta puuttuisivat valot ja lämmitys. Ei kai Laajasaloon ole tarkoitus rakentaa mitään "munahissiä"? Kuvittelisin että perusmukavuudet sisältyvät aina hintaan tämän kokoissa projekteissa.
> 
> Evakuointia ajatellen köysiratojen on oltava "idioottivarmoja, eli sähkökatkon tms sattuessa vaunu saadaan pois linjalta asemalle polttomoottorikoneiston avulla.


Olet nyt sekoittanut kaksi eri köysiratatyyppiä. Ainoa hissityyppi jolla voidaan pitkällä matkalla saavuttaa ratikan kapasiteetti on gondolihissi, eli juuri se "munahissi". Hiihtokeskukset ovat yleensä auki vain päiväsaikaan, joten valaistus on koreissa harvinainen ominaisuus, ilmastointi vielä harvinaisempi. Ylläkseltä kyllä löytyy hissikori jossa on sauna  :Wink:  Eikä koreissa tosiaankaan ole mitään omia moottoreita, vaan ne kytkeytyvät suoraan kiinni vaijeriin asemilla. Jos hissi jämähtää pitkäksi aikaa, tullaan matkustajia hakemaan pois tikkailla tai helikopterilla.

Gondolissa on mahdollisuus väliasemiin ja asemavälien itsenäiseen liikennöintiin, mutta aseman hinta on sitten metron tunneliaseman luokassa.

----------


## late-

> Se ei ole selvittänyt, eikä sen osaamisalueeseen kuulukaan selvittää, toimisiko tällainen bussi+lautta-systeemi ihan oikeasti Helsingin katuverkossa.


Taskessa fakta meni itse asiassa sen verran tunteiden edelle, että bussien ilmoitettiin kyllä kulkevan Helsingin katuverkossa jotenkin. Ei pidä olla negatiivinen.




> Tämä ongelma liittyy Emmeen. Sitä saa kohdella aika väkivaltaisesti ennen kuin se alkaa siirtää porukkaa autoista joukkoliikenteeseen.


Kuten Elmo jo raportista siteerasi, tarkastelu on tehty sijoittamalla samat matkat (matkamatriisit) molemmissa vaihtoehdoissa. Tämä on neliportaisen liikenne-ennusteen viimeinen porras. Liikenne-ennustemallin muita vaiheita ei ole ajettu uudelleen.

Liike-ennustemallin nimeäminen Emmeksi on siitä erikoista, että ennustemalli on oikeastaan kasa yhtälöitä, joiden laskemiseen Emme tarjoaa sopivat työkalut. Emme ei kuitenkaan ole sama asia kuin malli sen enempää kuin taskulaskin on sama asia kuin sillä lasketut laskutoimitukset. Mallejakin on seudulla käytössä enemmän kuin yksi, vaikka ne kaikki onkin Emmellä toteutettu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Taskessa fakta meni itse asiassa sen verran tunteiden edelle, että bussien ilmoitettiin kyllä kulkevan Helsingin katuverkossa jotenkin. Ei pidä olla negatiivinen.


Heh. Vai sillä tavalla se meni. No joo, Taskellahan ei ole asiassa asiantuntemusta eivätkä ne varmaan väitäkään, että olisi. Ja tottahan se on, että ne bussit kulkee "jotenkin". Mutta jos Taskessa ei nyt ymmärretä jättää lautta-asiaa sikseen, niin sitten se työllistää KSV:tä ja HSL:ää, kun pitää tehdä muistio, jossa todetaan, ettei se bussiliikenne oikeasti toimi ja miksi ei ja mihin se johtaa, jos väkisin pitäisi niillä busseilla ajella. Viivästyy sitten taas muut hankkeet.  :Sad: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:48 ----------




> Mähän ottaisin köysiradan koska vaan, edes ilman sen suurempia kustannus/tarkoituksenmukaisuusvertailuja, sen verran pähee vehje kuitenkin kyseessä.


Sen takia kaikki muutkin sen ottais. Siis ne jotka ottais. Vaikkeivät ehkä sitä myönnä. Ja unohtavat vallan, että siellä Kruunuvuorenrannassa kuitenkin asuu ihan oikeita ihmisiä, joille pitäisi järjestää ihan oikeaa joukkoliikennettä. Mustakin olisi päheetä, kun meillä olisi köysirata. Sen vois rakentaa vaikka Seurasaaren eteläkärjestä Ruohiksen metroasemalle: metroliityntäköysirata oransseine koreineen!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:50 ----------




> Ajattelin lähinnä sitä, että toiseen käteen otettaisiin silta ja toiseen lautta. Ja tämän jälkeen näille kummallekin selvitettäisiin optimaalisen linjaston mukaan (joka luonnollisesti vaihtoehdoilla on erilainen) kustannuspaketit investointeineen ja operointeineen, johon kuuluvat kaikki (kohtuuden rajoissa toki, ei esim. Jokeria tai e18:sta) Laajasalon liikenteeseen vaikuttavat jl-härpäkkeet.


Olen rajoitetusti samaa mieltä. Nimittäin ratikkasillan linjastoa ei ole vielä mietitty kunnolla  on vaan heitelty, että puolet vaikka Pikkikseen, kun Yliskylä tarvii ruuhkassa 5 min vuorovälin ja puolet Jätkään, kun Kruunuvuorenrannasta voidaan tulla 7 min vuorovälillä. Mutta pohtimatta on kokonaan se, että Laajasalon linjasto on profiililtaan ihan omanlaisensa.

Kantakaupunkilinjoilla on jonkunlaiset ruuhkasuunnat, mutta sittenkin niitä käytetään melko tasaisesti molempiin suuntiin ruuhkassa ja päivä-, ilta- ja viikonloppukäyttö on runsasta. Laajasalo taas on esikaupunkia, jossa on minimaalisesti työpaikkoja ja muita käyntikohteita. Koskee tässä mielessä myös Kruunuvuorenrantaa, vaikka siitä mieluusti kantakaupungin reuna-alueena puhunkin. Tarkoittaa sitä, että Laajasalon raitiolinjoilla on runsaasti matkustajia ruuhkassa ja selkeästi vähemmän päivällä, iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin.

Laajasalon ratikka vaatii minusta myös HSL:n suunnitteluohjeen päivittämistä. Nythän suunnitteluohje lähtee tietynlaisesta värikoodatusta palvelulupauksesta, eli jos härpäke on ratikka, niin vuoroväli on X. Nykyratikkaverkolla se on ihan OK, kun niiden toimintaympäristö on melko yhdenmukainen. Laajasalon linjoilla ei kuitenkaan ole tarkoituksenmukaista ajaa hiljaisina aikoina kantakaupunkimaisesti, vaan esim. sunnuntaisin voi olla perusteltua liikennöidä 20 min välein.

Minusta Laajasalo tarvitsisi sellaisen linjastosuunnitelman, jossa tehdään kahdesta eri lähtökohdasta raitiolinjasto: joko niin, että pakkointegroidaan kantakaupunkilinjoihin mallia Pikkis-Yliskylä ja Jätkä-Kruunuvuorenranta tai niin, että Laajasalon vaunut kääntyvät Rautatientorilla tai korkeintaan Kirran tyyppisellä keskustan välittömässä läheisyydessä olevalla kääntöpaikalla ympäri. Eka tuottaa enemmän vaihdottomia matkoja mutta on liikennöintikustannuksiltaan kallis, jos Laajasalon puolella on ajelutettava hiljaisempina aikoina kalustoa turhan matalalla kuormituksella. Toka tuottaa selkeät esikaupunkilinjat, joiden kapasiteetti voidaan optimoida täysin Laajasalon tarpeiden mukaan mutta joilta on sitten vaihdettava muuhun raitiolinjastoon, jos RT ei ole riittävän lähellä loppukohdetta.

Jos linjastoselvityksessä on tehtävä myös Skattalta ytimeen johtava lautta-bussilinjasto, niin kai sen sitten voi tehdä, mutta on se vähän resurssien haaskausta. Toisaalta se voi olla hauskakin työ. Keksitään ensin tuttuun tapaan reunaehdot mallia "ei ytimeen päättyviä bussilinjoja, kun ei ole tilaa terminaaleissa" ja sitten pakkointegroidaan lautalta tulevat bussit nykyverkkoon. 15, Salmisaarenranta  Bulsa  Espa  Skatta  Yliskylä. 21, Vattuniemi  Bulsa  Espa  Skatta  Jollas (Länsimetron aloittamisen jälkeenhän sinne Laruun on luvattu yksi keskustabussilinja). 17, Viiskulma  Simonkatu  Kruununhaka  Skatta  Kruunuvuorenranta, täytyyhän yhteyksien Laajasalosta olla monipuolisia eli Krunaankin pitää päästä, ja rautatieasemalle! No, miettikäämme päissämme, kuinka säännöllisesti nämä bussilinjat saapuvat niemen päätepysäkeiltään sinne Skattan lauttaterminaaliin ja kuinka kuormittunut on vartin välein kulkeva 15 Salmisaaressa tai 17 Fredalla...  :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä 100 vuotta on muuten laskelma, jota en lainkaan ymmärrä. Jos halutaan oikeasti tarkastella sadan vuoden ajanjaksoa, niin siinä ajassa on hankittu uudet lautat kahteen kertaan ja siltakin kunnostettu raskaasti ainakin pari kertaa. Onko tällaisia kustannuksia huomioitu? Jos on vaan laskettu alkuinvestointi sekä vakioitu käyttö- ja ylläpitohinta ja katsottu, missä vaiheessa viivat kohtaavat, niin tuo on täysin arvoton tieto siinä vaiheessa, kun se viivojen kohtaus menee yli jommankumman hankkeen lisäinvestointeja vaatimattoman eliniän. Eri juttu toki olisi, jos ne viivat kohtaisivat viiden tai 15 vuoden kuluttua, silloin tuo tieto kertoisi jo jotain.


Oikeasti viivat kohtaavatkin 15 tai 40 vuoden kohdalla. Esitetty laskelma on nimittäin verrattavissa siihen, että rahtari pohtii, ostaako pakettiauton vai täysperävaunuyhdistelmän. Ja päättelee, että varmaan paku on parempi, kun on vähän rahaa.

Kokonaiskustannukset eivät ole vertailukelpoiset keskenään, koska kyse on eri asioista. Jos lasketaan ennustetun käytön mukaan, ratikan ja lautan kokonaiskustannukset ovat käytännössä samat. 40 vuoden kuluttua lautan kustannukset jatkavat kasvuaan ja ratikan kustannusten kasvu lähdes pysähtyy  siis niillä kustannuslaskentaperusteilla, joita raportissa on käytetty. Jos lasketaan järjestelmien tarjoamaa kapasiteettia kohden, lautta ylittää ratikan kokonaiskustannukset runsaan 15 vuoden kuluttua.

Hieman ihmettelenkin kokonaiskustannusvertailua, sillä kuten joku tässä ketjussa kirjoitti, ei mitään eli metroliityntä Herttoniemeen on tietenkin tällä metodilla paras ratkaisu. Ei ole Kruunuvuorenselän ylittämisestä kustannuksia lainkaan, kun ei ole ylittäjiäkään.

Lisäksi laskelmasta tosiaankin puuttuu laivojen uusintainvestointi tai peruskorjaus/modernisointi. Ainakaan en löydä mainintaa laivojen käyttöajasta. Helsingissä on hiljan korvattu Suomenlinnan lautta ja raportissa olleissa esimerkkikaupungeissakin lauttoja on uusittu. Tukholman saariston perinnelaivat ovat vanhoja kuten ovat Suomen sisävesilaivatkin. Mutta käyttötarkoitus on toinen, niillä myydään perinnelaivaelämyksiä.




> Näin mäkin reagoin. Ja luulen, että se johtuu paristakin asiasta. Ensinnäkin tekijä on tällä kertaa joku muu kuin vakioituneet korruptoituneiksi pelätyt konsulttitoimistot eli tekijä on saattanut pitää kiinni yhdestä sun toisesta tosiasiasta maineensa vuoksi. Ja toiseksi tilaajakaan ei ole mikään sellainen toimija, jonka mielipiteet ovat tulleet ennakolta tutuiksi. Eli Taske tilasi ja Destia teki. Okei, Taskellakin on kuulemma mielipiteensä, mutta ilmeisesti se on kuitenkin sellainen virasto, jossa fakta ajaa tunteiden ohi.


Minunkin mielestäni raportti oli mielenkiintoista ja erilaista luettavaa. Siitä puuttui se jokin, joka on kaikissa tunneliselvityksissä. Ehkä juuri siksi, että sekä tilaaja että tekijä olivat muut kuin ne, jotka tavallisesti tekevät seudun selvityksiä.

Muuten olen raportissa esitetystä ratkaisusta sitä mieltä, että bussien rahtaaminen lautalla on omituinen ja turha ratkaisu. Sitä perusteltiin sillä, että siten siirtyminen lauttaan tapahtuu nopeasti. Mutta kun toisaalla sitten myönnettiin, että busseilla on kuitenkin odotusaika laiturissa, mitä hyötyä on nopeasta siirtymisestä? Odotusaika sekä bussien seisominen lautalla lisäävät kalusto- ja kuljettajatarvetta. Odotusaika pidentää matka-aikaa ja tarve synkata bussien ja laivojen aikatauluja johtaa käytännössä paljon suurempaan matka-ajan pidennykseen kuin raitiovaunu- tai metrojunamainen matkustajien lastaus usean oven kautta. 

Kruunuvuoressa on oltava jotain liikennetarjontaa, mutta Helsingin päässä tehottoman bussiliikenteen tuominen tilanpuutteesta kärsivään katuverkkoon on epäonnistunut ajatus. Lautta tuo niin vähän matkustajia Katajanokalle, ettei niiden kuljettamiseen keskutassa tarvita omia bussilinjoja. Ja kuinka moni on ollut Katajanokalla siihen aikaan, kun ruotsinlaivat purkavat kuormaansa? Silloin on sellainen puolen tunnin jakso, jolloin Nokan liikenne on tukossa. Bussit voi tietenkin panna ajamaan ratikan kiskoilla ja ruuhkautumaan samoihin turisteihin, jotka nyt sekoittavat nelosen kulun. Mutta pääsy Nokalta mantereelle on silloinkin jonottamista laivalta tulevien henkilöautojen kanssa.

Ylipäätään on huvittavaa, miten vaihtamista ja liityntäliikennettä ylistävässä kulttuurissamme esitetään, että lauttaliikenne ei saa perustua vaihtoihin. Ja sen vuoksi lautan kantavuus mitoitetaan kuljettamaan kaksi bussia. Ratkaisu, jota ei ole missään kaupunkiliikenteessä. Eikö samalla logiikalla pitäisi puuhata nyt automaattista bussimetroa? Eli vaihtojen vahingollisen vaikutuksen vähentämiseksi tilataankin metrojunia, joissa on bussien kuljettamiseen sopivia lavettivaunuja. Nämä ajaisivat 1,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, koska bussin ajaminen lavetille käy niin näppärän nopeasti, ettei ihmisten kanssa välttämätön ikävä pitkä pysäkkiaika estä 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliä.  :Cool: 

Minusta tämä raportti ei tuonut mitään varsinaista uutta kaikkiin jo aiemmin tehtyihin raportteihin verrattuna. Totta kain on mahdollista järjestää lauttaliikenne Kruunuvuoresta Helsinginniemelle. Sellaisesta on jo vuosikymmenten kokemus Suomenlinnan liikenteestä. Kun matkamäärät ovat vähän suuremmat, kysymys on vain Suomenlinnan liikenteen monistamisesta: yhden lautan sijaan useampi ja tarvittaessa useamman kuin yhden laituripaikan terminaalit. Destia lienee hyvä selvityksen tekijä sikäli, että kun se on pyörittänyt lauttaliikennettä ympäri Suomen, sillä on kattavin käytännön tieto lauttojen ylläpidosta ja kustannuksista.

Joka kerran kun lauttaa on tutkittu, on todettu, että sillä on vähän matkustajia ja kustannukset ovat korkeat. Lautan matkustajaennusteen tekemisessä on ongelmansa. Kun ennusteiden tekeminen perustuu olemassa olevan liikenteen tilastointiin, menetelmä soveltuu huonosti ennustamaan sellaista, josta ei ole tilastoja. Lautan alhaistet matkustajamäärät ovat kuitenkin uskottavia suuruusluokaltaan, kun lauttayhteys on hidas ja vaivalloinen. Ei nimittäin ole kovin laadukasta joukkoliikennettä sekään, että istutaan bussissa odottamassa lauttaa. Voihan tällaista käydä kokeilemassa nytkin saariston bussireiteillä, jotka ajavat losseilla ja lautoilla.

Minusta poliitikoille voidaan kertoa niin kuin asia on: Lautta voidaan tehdä, mutta se on kallis ratkaisu ja se muuttaa Kruunuvourenrannan olemuksen ja arvon. Ratikan kanssa Kruunuvuoresta tule kantakaupungin laajennus, jota voi verrata Munkkiniemeen tai Arabianrantaan. Kun kaupunki omistaa maat, myynti ja vuokraus kattavat ratikan kustannukset. Lautan kanssa Kruunuvoresta tulee yksi itähelsinkiläinen lähiö, joka on ajallisesti ja olemukseltaan yhtä kaukana kuin Vuosaari tai Mellunmäki. Poliitikkojen tehtävä on tehdä arvovalintoja. Kruunuvuoren kohdalla se valinta tosin on jo tehty valtuustossa asti ja valinta on kantakaupungin jatke, jonne pääsee ratikalla.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Päivän HBL:ssä on lautasta kokosivun juttu. Soininvaara vastustaa lauttaa ja kannattaa siltaa. Pajunen vastustaa siltaa. Risto Huttunen on perustanut jonkun yhdistyksen, joka vastustaa kai suurin piirtein kaikkea mutta ainakin siltaa.

Valitettavasti HBL:n toimittaja ei ole ymmärtänyt sitä, etteivät bussit kulje niemen puolella luotettavasti, mikä tekee koko touhun käytännössä mahdottomaksi.

----------


## late-

> Laajasalon linjoilla ei kuitenkaan ole tarkoituksenmukaista ajaa hiljaisina aikoina kantakaupunkimaisesti, vaan esim. sunnuntaisin voi olla perusteltua liikennöidä 20 min välein.


Olen samaa mieltä siitä, ettei liikennöinnin pitäisi olla sidottua liikennevälineeseen, vaan tarpeeseen. Toisaalta on syytä miettiä säilyykö ratikan imagohyöty täysimääräisenä, jos sitä liikennöidään heikommin kuin nykyistiä raitiolinjastoa. Nykyisten ratikoiden yksi vahvuus on hyvä vuorotarjonta läpi päivän ja lauantaisin. Sunnuntain 12 minuuttia on sekin kovasti parempi kuin monella muulla linjalla.




> No, miettikäämme päissämme, kuinka säännöllisesti nämä bussilinjat saapuvat niemen päätepysäkeiltään sinne Skattan lauttaterminaaliin ja kuinka kuormittunut on vartin välein kulkeva 15 Salmisaaressa tai 17 Fredalla


Olettaen tietenkin, että tarkastelu tehtäisiin luotettavuuden huomioivalla tasolla. Käytännössä siis liikennemallitarkastelua tarkennettaisiin todellisilla tiedoilla ajoajoista keskustassa. Näin on tehty esimerkiksi Jokerin hankearvioinnissa, vaan ei kovin monessa muussa tarkastelussa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Päivän HBL:ssä on lautasta kokosivun juttu.


Jutun teksti löytyy myös netistä: http://hbl.fi/lokalt/2012-07-04/farjan-genast-i-motvind

Artikkelin jälkeen on jonkin verran keskustelua. Se on tyyliin muut ja nimimerkin Ip vastaukset heille. En tiedä kuka on Ip (enkä se ole minä salanimellä  :Wink:  ), mutta hän ainakin ymmärtää asiat.

Hieman huvittaa se, että tästä asiasta jututetaan pääasiassa Soininvaaraa. Toki se on luontevaa siksi, että Ode on kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan varapuheenjohtaja. Mutta miksi ei jututeta Lasse Männistöä, joka on puheenjohtaja? Onhan Odekin vastannut puhelimeensa Puolassa. No, saakoon Vihreät hyvää julkisuutta, kun vastaava apulaiskaupunginjohtajakin edustaa vihreitä. MännistöPajunen -linjalla julkisuus olisi mennyt kokoomuslaisille. Asiantuntemuksen näkökulman onkin sitten hoitanut nimimerkki Ip. Valitettavasti se ei näy painetussa lehdessä.

Valitettavaa tässä kokonaisuudessa on se, että metrosekoiluista kärsii nyt hyvä ratkaisu. Mutta mistä johtuu se, että metro itse ei kärsi? Kansalaisaktivisti Risto Huttusta ei huoleta ollenkaan, että täysin turhaan automaattimetroon tuhlataan yli 200 miljoonaa (hyvä yhteenveto automaattimetron hykyhinnasta täällä: 70 miljoonan automaatti maksaa nyt jo 214 M).

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miten mahtaa olla tehty se liitteen 3 arvio, että raitiovaunun ajonopeus sillalla on 35 km/h? Ajonopeus on varmaan harhaanjohtava, tässä tarkoitetaan keskinopeutta. Mutta kun sillalla ei kai sentään ole liikennevaloja eikä helsinkimäisiä nopeusrajoituksia, niin kyllä tuolla pitäisi voida ajaa huomattavasti reippaammin, vaikka Helsingissä ollaankin. Jos ajetaan 60 km/h, säästyy 2 min.


Mutta tuossa "siltayhteys"-matkalla on myös pysäkit Sompasaaressa ja Korkeasaaressa. Se on koko matka Liisankadun päästä Kruunuvuorenrantaan. Sitä ei voi pysähtymättä posottaa 60 km/h.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:46 ----------




> Kuten Elmo jo raportista siteerasi, tarkastelu on tehty sijoittamalla samat matkat (matkamatriisit) molemmissa vaihtoehdoissa. Tämä on neliportaisen liikenne-ennusteen viimeinen porras. Liikenne-ennustemallin muita vaiheita ei ole ajettu uudelleen.


Tähän vielä kuitenkin jatkona, että liitteessä 3 mainitaan "muuttuneen kysynnän hyödyn muutos" ja siinä mainitaan "uusia matkustajia muista kulkumuodoista". Onko tämä kuitenkin tehty tuon liikennemallin ulkopuolella?

----------


## 339-DF

Voiskohan tästä Laajasalon tilanteesta tehdä nyt seuraavanlaisen yhteenvedon:

Vaihtoehtoja Kruunuvuorenrannan uusien asukkaiden joukkoliikenteen hoitamiseksi on kaksi.

Ve0 on se, ettei tehdä mitään. Eli muokataan Laajasalossa kulkevia bussireittejä tarvittavissa määrin, että uudet asukkaat saadaan metroliitynnän piiriin. Kuskataan ne Herttoniemeen, missä vaihto. Investointi on käytännössä nolla, liikennöinti edullista. Voi kaatua siihen, ettei kapasiteetiltaan kutistuvassa metrossa ole tilaa ainakaan, jos Kaukoidän uudet asukkaat alkavat matkustaa metrolla.

Ve1 on se, että tehdään ratikkasilta ja perustetaan raitiolinjat Yliskylästä keskustaan sekä Kruunuvuorenrannasta keskustaan. Mahdollisesti linjat jatkavat keskustasta eteenpäin. Tarkistetaan Laajasalon liityntäbussilinjastoa vastaamaan uutta kysyntää. Vaatii huomattavan alkuinvestoinnin, joka KSV:n selvitysten mukaan saadaan suurelta osin maksettua maanarvon nousuna.

Sitten on olemassa Ve0+, joka on kuten Ve0 mutta johon lisäksi kuuluu tiheä bussilauttaliikenne, jossa osa Laajasalon bussireiteistä jatkuu Katajanokan kautta ydinkeskustaan. Vaatii kohtuullisen alkuinvestoinnin ja on arvioituun matkustajamäärään nähden erittäin kallis liikennöidä sekä luotettavuudeltaan erittäin heikko.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ve0 on se, ettei tehdä mitään. Eli muokataan Laajasalossa kulkevia bussireittejä tarvittavissa määrin, että uudet asukkaat saadaan metroliitynnän piiriin. Kuskataan ne Herttoniemeen, missä vaihto. Investointi on käytännössä nolla, liikennöinti edullista.


Tämän vaihtoehdon investointi ei ole nolla, vaan samaa luokkaa kuin ratikkasilta. Sillä tämä edellyttää mittavat autoilun järjestelyt Herttoniemeen, kun sen kautta kulkeva katuliikenteen määrä nousee Laajasalon asukasmäärän noustessa.

Tiedän kyllä, että KSV:ssä on vallalla näkemys, että Herttoniemen järjestelyt on tehtävä joka tapauksessa, on ratikkasilta tai ei. Mutta olen tästä eri mieltä. Vertaan tilannetta Itäkeskukseen eli Itäväylän ja Kehä 1:n risteykseen. Sinnekin on esitetty 150 M luokassa olevaa eritasoliittymää välttämättömänä, mutta toistaiseksi tämä ruuhka-ajan minuutin luokan aikasäästön hankinta ei olekaan saanut siunausta. Eli ei se olekaan välttämätön.

Herttoniemen kohdalla on sama ellei peräti parempi tilanne. Ratikkasillan kanssa voidaan yksinkertaisesti päättää, mikä on autoilun määrä, koska autoilulle on hyvä vaihtoehto. Herttoniemen järjestelyihin on turha ryhtyä etupainotteisesti, vaan ensin voidaan seurata autoliikenteen kehittymistä, ja harkita ehkä myöhemmin Herttoniemen järjestelyitä. Eikä lähteä tähän asti noudatetusta käytännöstä, että jos vain mahdollista, autoilun kapasiteetti varataan kaikille ja joukkoliikenne on sitten välttämätön paha täyden autoilun liikennejärjestelmän päälle.

Edellä sanottu käytäntö tarkoittaa sitä, ettei harrasteta lainkaan liikkumisen hallintaa. Liikkumisen hallinta tarkoittaa, että suunnitellaan, minkälaisella kulkumuotojakaumalla ihmiset liikkuvat. Päätetään, mikä on autoilun määrä, ja sille tehdään tilaa päätetyn määrän mukaan.

Muistaakseni Teme on joskus todennut tästä noudatetusta käytännöstä osuvasti vertaamalla keskustan vilkkaisiin risteyksiin. Ei sielläkään kukaan esitä esim. Oopperan tai Kaivokadun risteykseen parin sadan miljoonan eritasoliittymää sillä perusteella, että autot jonoutuvat liikennevaloihin. Ja peräti läpi päivän, ei vain ruuhka-aikoina. Ruuhkautuminen on autoiluun liittyvä ominaisuus, ja voidaan todeta, ettei tilaa tai varoja käytetä autoille enempää ja sillä siisti.

Antereo

----------


## 339-DF

> Nykyisten ratikoiden yksi vahvuus on hyvä vuorotarjonta läpi päivän ja lauantaisin. Sunnuntain 12 minuuttia on sekin kovasti parempi kuin monella muulla linjalla.


On kyllä ollut. Vaan onkohan kuinka kauan? Viimeisen 40 vuoden ajan raitiolinjojen vuoroväliä on systemaattisesti pidennetty. Sillä tavoin on kätevästi saatu lyhytmatkalaisista osa kävelijöiksi ja pyöräilijöiksi. Nyt ollaan jossain 1011 minuutissa. Kun kehityssuunta pysyy ja matkustajamäärät edelleen alenevat, ei ole pitkä matka 12 min "tasavuoroväliin", sitä siis odotellessa. Jos Laajasaloon mennään vaikkapa vartin välein, eipä siinä juuri eroa ole.

Silti Laajasalon linjat ovat sen verran pitkiä, että harvempi vuoroväli tuo suuria säästöjä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kruunuvuoren siltojen suunnittelukilpailusta tehty valitus on näköjään ratkaistu jo kuukausi sitten: http://www.oikeus.fi/markkinaoikeus/59065.htm Lopputulos: hylätty.

Valitusaika on 30 päivää, joten kohtapuoliin pitäisi selvitä, saako kilpailu jatkua.

----------


## 339-DF

Meillä on kohta kuntavaalit, mutta puolueet vaikenevat kuin muuri Laajasalon joukkoliikenneratkaisusta. Käsittääkseni ainoa puolue, joka on sanonut kantansa julkisuudessa nimenomaan puolueena, on vihreät. Vihreät kannattavat ratikkasiltaa.

Rivien välistä lukien kokoomuksen kanta on ratikkasiltaa vastaan, mutta tämä on lähinnä tullut esille Pajusen ja Tirkkosen kauttarantain-kiertelystä. Suoraa kantaa ja puolueen kantaa ei tietääkseni ole.

Demareilta tiedustelin asiaa pari vuotta sitten ja sain Jorma Bergholmilta tyypillisen poliitikon vastauksen, joka ei tarkoittanut mitään. En ole pannut merkille, että asia olisi muuttunut.

Perussuomalaisten kannasta en ole kuullut mitään.

Onko kellään foorumin lukijoista tietoa puolueiden kannoista?




> Valitusaika on 30 päivää, joten kohtapuoliin pitäisi selvitä, saako kilpailu jatkua.


Ja miten kävi tämän kanssa? Arvaan, että saisi jatkua, mutta kun ketään ei kiinnosta, niin käytännössä homma seisoo.

----------


## Albert

> Ja miten kävi tämän kanssa? Arvaan, että saisi jatkua, mutta kun ketään ei kiinnosta, niin käytännössä homma seisoo.


Vartti -lehti tiesi kertoa 30.8.2012, kun valitus oli mennyt nurin, että kilpa ratkeaa ensi vuonna.

----------


## hmikko

Soininvaara kirjoittaa valtuustossa pitämästään puheesta:




> Pidin eilen valtuustossa lyhyen puheen Kruunuvuorenrannan kaavasta ja kehuin, kuinka hienoa aluetta sinne ollaan tekemässä. Puheeni lopussa sanoin, että kaikki tämä hienous voi toteutua vain, jos suunniteltu ratikkasilta toteutuu. Kantakaupunkimaisesti rakennettu lähiö Korson etäisyydellä keskustasta ei toimi mitenkään. Niin kauas keskustasta ei kannata rakentaa kuin pientaloja. Tällöin kokoomuksen etupenkistä protestoitiin voimakkailla välihuudoilla.  Tämä antoi syytä vakavaan huoleen.

----------


## ultrix

> Soininvaara kirjoittaa valtuustossa pitämästään puheesta:


DF kiteytti kommentissaan aika hyvin:



> Kokoomuksen kanta on paitsi väärä myös äärettömän typerä. Eikö juuri kokoomus ole se puolue, josta luulisi löytyvän bisnesvainua? Onko kokoomuksen mielestä hyvä suunnitella Kruunuvuori sellaiseksi, että siellä asuu mahdollisimman vähän kokoomuksen kannattajia? Onko kokoomuksen mielestä hyvä suunnitella Kruunuvuori sellaiseksi, että menetetään joka vuosi kunnallisveroa 9 miljoonaa euroa? En voi kuin ihmetellä.


Minulla ei ole tuohon mitään lisättävää.

----------


## vristo

Kokoomus on alkanut näköjään riisua hieman jo vihertänyttä valepukuaan pois ja on paljastamassa todellisia kasvojaan, monella saralla. Olin jo aikeissa äänestää erästä mielestäni lupaavaa ja edistyksellistä ehdokasta. Mutta, viimeaikaset kannanotot ovat saaneet minut puolustuskannalle ja todella epäröin äänestää ajatuksiani vastaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kokoomus on alkanut näköjään riisua hieman jo vihertänyttä valepukuaan pois ja on paljastamassa todellisia kasvojaan, monella saralla. Olin jo aikeissa äänestää erästä mielestäni lupaavaa ja edistyksellistä ehdokasta. Mutta, viimeaikaset kannanotot ovat saaneet minut puolustuskannalle ja todella epäröin äänestää ajatuksiani vastaan.


Äänestäjien tulisi myös ymmärtää, että suhteellisen vaalitavan ja ryhmäkurin vuoksi kunnallis- ja eduskuntavaaleissa ääni menee lähes yksinomaan puolueelle. Ja jos sen ajattelee menevän ehdokkaalle, niin se auttaa käytännössä eniten valitun puolueen viimeisenä valittua ehdokasta.

----------


## teme

> Äänestäjien tulisi myös ymmärtää, että suhteellisen vaalitavan ja ryhmäkurin vuoksi kunnallis- ja eduskuntavaaleissa ääni menee lähes yksinomaan puolueelle. Ja jos sen ajattelee menevän ehdokkaalle, niin se auttaa käytännössä eniten valitun puolueen viimeisenä valittua ehdokasta.


Jep. Ihmiset äänestää mitä sitten äänestää milloin mistäkin syystä, ja siihen on toki heillä täysi oikeus, mutta rationaalisesti ottaen prosessi menee niin että ensin katsoo mikä puolue on ittelle paras, tai useimmiten vähiten huono, kokonaisuudessaan. Yksittäisten asioiden painoarvoon voi puolueessa sitten yrittää vaikuttaa äänestämällä tiettyä ehdokasta, mutta vaikka löytäisi yhden kristillisdemokraatin joka ajaa julkisi viinihanoja, niin se ei välttämättä ihan heti käänny puolueen linjaksi.  :Smile: 

Tässä kyseisessä kysymyksessä tilanne on että Kokoomus änkyröi, jotenkin tää on heille hirveän vaikea asia enkä oikein tiedä että loppujen lopuksi miksi. Vihreät kannattaa ihan metelöiden, ja Demarit kuulemma kannattaa, mutta eivät he ole oikein asian kanssa tulleet ulos. Muista puolueista en tiedä, varsinkin PS on täysi mysteeri tässäkin suhteessa.

----------


## sub

Tulee itsekin äänestettyä ratikkasiltaa vastaan vaikka sen rakentamista kannatankin. Muut teemat kuin joukkoliikenne painavat vaakakupissa kuitenkin enemmän, etenkin kun käytännössä kyseessä on puhtaat puoluevaalit.

----------


## 339-DF

HKL:n johtokunnan jäsen Mirva Haltia-Holmberg (sd) kertoo bloginsa kommenttiosiossa http://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blo...7&isPopup=true , että Helsingin demareiden kanta ratikkasiltaan on myönteinen.

Nyt tilanne on siis mitä ilmeisimmin tämä:
vihreät kannattavat voimakkaasti
sdp kannattaa
kokoomus vastustaa
perus ?

----------


## petteri

Kokoomuksen kanta tuskin on mitenkään ehdoton, vaikka ryhmästä löytynee tällä hetkellä enemmän sillan vastustajia kuin kannattajia. Silta on kokoomukselle poliittista kauppatavaraa, josta voidaan neuvotella. Jos perussuomalaiset pääsee todella vaa'ankieleksi, Helsingin "hallitusneuvotteluista" voi tulla aika kinkkiset, kun kokoomus, demarit ja vihreät joutuvat vääntämään yhteisestä ohjelmasta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Silta on kokoomukselle poliittista kauppatavaraa, josta voidaan neuvotella.


Toki, sillä aina voi yhden sillan (tai mieluummin tunnelin) rakentaa, kunhan saadaan vähintään yksi keskustatunneli ja/tai uusi moottoritie.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos perussuomalaiset pääsee todella vaa'ankieleksi, Helsingin "hallitusneuvotteluista" voi tulla aika kinkkiset, kun kokoomus, demarit ja vihreät joutuvat vääntämään yhteisestä ohjelmasta.


Tätä en ole tullut ajatelleeksikaan. Jos tosiaan vanhat puolueet haluavat valtakunnanpolitiikasta mallia ottaen sulkea perussuomalaiset pois päätöksenteosta myös Helsingin paikallispolitiikassa, niin silloinhan kokoomus, demarit ja vihreät joutuvat neuvottelemaan keskenään ohjelman, joka on täynnä kompromisseja. Tällaisessa ohjelmassa ratikkasilta saattaa pärjätä aika hyvin, jos se on vihreille ja demareille tärkeä hanke.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jos tosiaan vanhat puolueet haluavat valtakunnanpolitiikasta mallia ottaen sulkea perussuomalaiset pois päätöksenteosta myös Helsingin paikallispolitiikassa


Öö... Ei mennyt valtakunnanpolitiikassa noin. Hallitusneuvotteluissahan Persuille annettiin vapaat kädet äänestää eurovakuusasioissa - kynnyskysymyksessään - vasten hallituksen linjaa, ja _silti_ halusivat jäädä oppositioon. Eli ei Soini seuraajineen halunnut hallitukseen, vaikka heille myönnettiin poikkeukselliset erivapaudet. Oppositiosta huutelu sopii paremmin puolueen arsenaaliin, sillä siellä ei tarvitse ottaa vastuuta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos tosiaan vanhat puolueet haluavat valtakunnanpolitiikasta mallia ottaen sulkea perussuomalaiset pois päätöksenteosta myös Helsingin paikallispolitiikassa, niin silloinhan kokoomus, demarit ja vihreät joutuvat neuvottelemaan keskenään ohjelman, joka on täynnä kompromisseja.


Ennemmin on kyllä vähän ounasteltu, että persut itse voisivat haluta muodostaa valtuuston opposition.

----------


## 339-DF

Niin tai näin, lopputulos voi olla joka tapauksessa se, että kok+dem+vihreät joutuvat tekemään yhteistyötä ja toivotaan, että Laajasalon ratikka on silloin voittaja. Tosin tuo on vain erävoitto. Jos kokoomuslainen virkamiesjohto jatkaa ratikan vastustamista vaalien jälkeenkin, niin eihän siitä silloin mitään tule, vaikka valtuusto olisi yksimielinenkin.

----------


## teme

> Niin tai näin, lopputulos voi olla joka tapauksessa se, että kok+dem+vihreät joutuvat tekemään yhteistyötä ja toivotaan, että Laajasalon ratikka on silloin voittaja. Tosin tuo on vain erävoitto. Jos kokoomuslainen virkamiesjohto jatkaa ratikan vastustamista vaalien jälkeenkin, niin eihän siitä silloin mitään tule, vaikka valtuusto olisi yksimielinenkin.


PS on täysi kysymysmerkki, mutta esim. HSL:ssä ovat kuulemma kokoomuksen ryhmässä. On ihan mahdollista että Helsinkiä pyörittää vaalien jälkeen kok+ps+kd+rkp oikeistoblokki.

----------


## petteri

> PS on täysi kysymysmerkki, mutta esim. HSL:ssä ovat kuulemma kokoomuksen ryhmässä. On ihan mahdollista että Helsinkiä pyörittää vaalien jälkeen kok+ps+kd+rkp oikeistoblokki.


Lähinnä Kokoomuksen kannattajana en tuollaiseen blokkiin todellakaan usko. Kokoomuslaiset ja rkp:läiset inhoavat ihan liikaa perussuomalaisten populistista politiikkaa. Kokoomus ja vihreät, jota myös Kokoomuksessa puisto-osastoksi kutsutaan, lähentynevät Helsingin politiikassa salamavauhtia jos vaan löytävät yhteisen vihollisen. Vihreät kun myöskin yleensä inhoavat perussuomalaisia, toki vähän eri arvopohjalta.

----------


## teme

> Lähinnä Kokoomuksen kannattajana en tuollaiseen blokkiin todellakaan usko. Kokoomuslaiset ja rkp:läiset inhoavat ihan liikaa perussuomalaisten populistista politiikkaa. Kokoomus ja vihreät, jota myös Kokoomuksessa puisto-osastoksi kutsutaan, lähentynevät Helsingin politiikassa salamavauhtia jos vaan löytävät yhteisen vihollisen. Vihreät kun myöskin yleensä inhoavat perussuomalaisia, toki vähän eri arvopohjalta.


Senkun olet uskomatta, mutta kaikki puolueet jossain määrin ja eri syistä omaa antipatioita toisiaan kohtaan, eikä se tietenkään estä liittoumista. Esimerkiksi PS:n joukkoliikennelinjauksista on tosin vaikea sanoa mitään, kun puolue ei mitään sano vaikkapa nyt tästä Kruunuvuoren sillasta, varmaan riipuu ketkä sieltä tulee valituksi. En mä näe mitään olennaista eroa ainakaan PS:n oikeistosiiven ja kokoomuksen joukkoliikennekannoissa.

----------


## petteri

> Senkun olet uskomatta, mutta kaikki puolueet jossain määrin ja eri syistä omaa antipatioita toisiaan kohtaan, eikä se tietenkään estä liittoumista.


Politiikassa toki monenlaiset liittoutumat ovat mahdollisia, mutta liittoutuakseen uskottavasti perussuomalaisilla pitäisi olla selkeä poliittinen linja ja pitävä ryhmäkuri. Nyt isossa vaalivoitossa perussuomalaisten listoilta pääsee Helsingissä vakavasti otettavien poliitikkojen ohella läpi liikaa epämääräisiä kylähulluja, joiden kanssa laajempi poliittinen yhteistyö on tuhoon tuomittua. Jos perussuomalaisten kannatus kestää suuri osa sekoilijoista ei tule enää seuraavissa vaaleissa valituksi, mutta nyt perussuomalaisten valtuustoryhmästä tulee niin perussekalainen seurakunta, että on parempi antaa heidän mölytä takarivissä.

----------


## teme

Valtuustossa käytyä keskustelua aiheesta voi seurata alkaen http://www.helsinkikanava.fi/fi/kaup...12-klo-18#9192

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt isossa vaalivoitossa perussuomalaisten listoilta pääsee Helsingissä vakavasti otettavien poliitikkojen ohella läpi liikaa epämääräisiä kylähulluja, joiden kanssa laajempi poliittinen yhteistyö on tuhoon tuomittua. Jos perussuomalaisten kannatus kestää suuri osa sekoilijoista ei tule enää seuraavissa vaaleissa valituksi, mutta nyt perussuomalaisten valtuustoryhmästä tulee niin perussekalainen seurakunta, että on parempi antaa heidän mölytä takarivissä.


Minusta tämä persuviha on niin herkullista, etten voi olla tarttumatta syöttiin. Kun en persujen ehdokkaista oikein mitään tiedä, niin on paha sanoa, kuinka moni heistä kuuluu kylähulluosastoon. Sen sijaan  mitä on tullut ns. Vanhoja puolueita seurattua  tätä kylähulluosastoa löytyy kyllä valtuustosta jo nyt vaikka millä mitalla. Jotkut puolueet pitävät häröilijänsä paremmin kurissa kuin toiset.

Valtakunnanpolitiikassa persuilla on oma selkeä agendansa, ja sitä kannattavat tietysti äänestävät persuja. Mutta Helsingin kunnallispolitiikassa persut ovat ainakin minulle suuri kysymysmerkki, todellinen musta hevonen. Aika moni taitaa jättää äänestämättä heitä, kun ei tiedä mitä sillä äänellä saa. Esimerkiksi Laajasalon sillasta en ole kuullut persuilta mitään kantaa, mutta en myöskään muista liikenneasioista, koulutusasioista ym. Sikäli elämme siis todella mielenkiintoisia, joskin hiukan pelottavia aikoja.

----------


## petteri

> Sen sijaan  mitä on tullut ns. Vanhoja puolueita seurattua  tätä kylähulluosastoa löytyy kyllä valtuustosta jo nyt vaikka millä mitalla. Jotkut puolueet pitävät häröilijänsä paremmin kurissa kuin toiset.


Totta. Persuilla vaan tuskin on ainakaan vielä keinoja pitää ohjia kireällä, tai edes löysällä. Pystyykö puolue yhtään paimentamaan valtuuston villeimpiä oreja ja hurjimpia tammoja on kovin epäselvää. Vanhoissa puolueissahan ruoska viuhuu tarpeen tullen piiskurin näpeissä ja pahimmat törkyturvat suomitaan. Perussuomimiskäytännöt ovat sen sijaan vielä aika sumeita ja kurinpitäjän kiittämättömästä sivuosasta tuskin kilpaillaan.

----------


## tlajunen

Krunikka nimbyili itsensä ulos kattavan raideliikenteen piiristä...

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...kruununhaassa/




> Osa kruununhakalaisista vastusti siltasuunnitelmaa voimakkaasti, sillä raitiovaunut olisivat vähentäneet kapean Liisankadun pysäköintipaikkoja.

----------


## vristo

Olihan käänne.  :Sad: 

Ja suunnittelukilpailukin oli. Ilmankos sen tulosten julkistanisessakin kesti. Taisi valituskin olla taktikointia, vai? Heti kuntavaalien jälkeen voi sitten päästää menemään. 

Ja uutta siltaa alkamaan Hakiksesta, voisin veikata, että tällä kertaa ei pelkästään ratikoille ja kevyelle liikenteelle (Kokoomus...).

----------


## hmikko

Luonnollisesti muutama parkkipaikka on tärkeämpi kuin 11 000 asukkaan uusi alue ja muut raitiotien piiriin tulevat laajasalolaiset. Tyhmäähän oli muuta luullakaan. Tosin edellisen kerran krunikkalaiset taisivat valittaa aika kovalla voimalla ratikkatarjonnan vähenemisestä. Ulkopuolinen voisi alkaa epäillä, että tuota porukkaa on vaikea miellyttää.

*Muoks:* Viestin otsikko on vähän raflaava. Hesarin otsikon mukaan "harkitsee luopuvansa".

----------


## sub

Alkaa menemään todella oudoksi. Poliittisen realiteetin nimissä ilmeisesti mitään ei kannata alkaa edes suunnittelemaan ennen kuin krunikkalaisilta on kysytty mielipide. Ketä siellä oikein asuu?

----------


## tlajunen

> *Muoks:* Viestin otsikko on vähän raflaava. Hesarin otsikon mukaan "harkitsee luopuvansa".


Viestin otsikko oli copypaste suoraan Hesarin otsikosta. Sitä on sittemmin muokattu.  :Smile:

----------


## tislauskolonni

Hakaniemen reittivaihtoehto voisi tuoda ratikat merihakalaisten ulottuville. Se olisikin tuon reitin paras puoli, kun kerran Kalasatamasta Merihaan kautta kulkeva ratikkalinja on torpattu. Ongelmaksi tulee tuossa Hakaniemi-Kaivokatu-osuuden voimakas kuormittuminen. Tässä pikaisesti täysin uudellainen erittäin villi ratkaisu. Katkaistaan esikaupunkialueelta saapuva bussiliikenne johonkin sopivaan paikkaan ja pyhitetään väli Pitkäsilta-Kaivokatu pelkästään ratikkaliikenteelle ja rakennetaan tuosta välistä neliraiteinen. Pitäisiköhän jonkinlainen keskustatunneli sitten rakentaa? Ehkä sen voisi vielä muokata parkkihalleihin kulkijoille ja jakeluautoille tarkoitetusta tunneliverkosta. Tuosta olisi hyvä lähteä kehittämään kattavaa esikaupunkialueelle ulottuvaa ratikkaverkostoa.

----------


## hmikko

> Viestin otsikko oli copypaste suoraan Hesarin otsikosta. Sitä on sittemmin muokattu.


Jaahas, totuus on tietysti Pravdassa, vaikka se joskus joutuukin vähän ottamaan takapakkia ennen kuin kunnallispoliitikot tajuavat tämän. Östersundominkin raideratkaisuista kerrottiin selkeästi ja varhain.

----------


## vristo

Katsokaas Smith&Polvinen-suunnitelmaa Hakaniemessä:

http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/SM05_500.jpg

----------


## 339-DF

Mäkin ihmettelin, että onpas liioitteleva otsikko. No, ei ole yllätys, että se oli peräisin Hesarista.

Tässä nyt on paljon melua tyhjästä, virkamiehet vaan yrittävät keksiä keinon vesittää ratikkasilta. Sillä Hakiksen ja Pitkänsillan pullonkaulan kautta kulkeva ratikkayhteys on niin hidas ja epävarma, ettei sellaista toki kannata tehdä. On syytä toivoa, että vasta toissapäivänä valittu uusi valtuusto ja päivittyneet lautakunnat kertovat virkamiehistölle, kumpaa priorisoidaan, koko Laajasalon käsittävää keskustayhteyttä vai Liisankadun pysäköintipaikkoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olihan käänne.


Ja olihan oikein huippujournalismia. Otsikossa lukee, että _Helsinki luopui_. Ja ensimmäiset sanat itse artikkelissa ovat _Helsinki harkitsee luopuvansa_. Laajasalon ratikasta on valtuuston päätös, ja Helsinki ei edes harkitse mitään, ennen kuin jotain on esitetty ensin lautakunnalle, sitten kaupunginhallitukselle ja lopulta valtuustolle. Vain valtuusto voi pyörtää omat päätöksensä  ainakin jos kuntalain mukaan toimitaan.

Laadukasta on myös jutun jatkona oleva keskustelu. Itketään sen perään, ettei ole selvitetty mitään vaihtoehtoja ja kuinka metro olisi paljon halvempi kuin ratikka. Tosin en osaa antaa ratkaisua siihen, miten kaupunkilaiset saataisiin tietoisiksi asioista, joista he saattavat kiinnostua vaikka kirjoittamaan pikaisen kommentin nettiin. Oikeasti meillä on hyvä tiedottamis- ja osallistumisjärjestelmä. Mutta harvat välittävät osallistua. Nähtiinhän se kuntavaalien äänestysaktiivisuutenakin.

Mitä tulee voimakkaaseen vastustukseen Kruununhaassa, niin jopa artikkelissa lukee, että vain osa kruununhakalaisista vastustaa. Sen tiedon mukaan joka minulla on, paikallinen asukasyhdistys ja sen aktiivinen puheenjohtaja eivät näkemyksineen edusta kovinkaan lajaa kruununhakalaisuutta.

Ja kuten jo sanottu, on aika erikoista, kun juuri on valitettu joukkoliikenneyhteyksien heikkenemisestä, niin heti ollaan vastustamassa niiden olennaista paranemista. Kuulostaa varsin autopuoluemaiselta: joukkoliikennettä saa olla, kunhan se ei häiritse autoilua.

Antero

----------


## sub

Hesarin taso nyt on mitä on, mutta ei se muuta yhtään vähemmän erikoiseksi sitä tapaa millä Laajasaloyhteyttä ollaan "suunniteltu". Vaihtoehtoja pomppii esiin mitä ihmeellisimmistä syistä kesken prosessin. Yleensä kai järkevää olisi listata kaikki vaihtoehdot heti alussa ja sitten lähteä karsimaan niistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yleensä kai järkevää olisi listata kaikki vaihtoehdot heti alussa ja sitten lähteä karsimaan niistä.


Näinhän on tehtykin. Mutta kun tulos ei ole jollekin sopiva. Ei siihen tarvita kuin sopivat poliittiset suhteet omaava henkilö tai henkilöitä. Laajasalon ratikalla ei ole niin tulisieluista tai muulla tavalla voimakasta edistäjää kuin vaikkapa automaattimetrolla. Niinpä automaattimerto vyöryy eteenpäin vaikka sille ei ole mitään edellytyksiä ja Laajasalon ratikkaa potkitaan koko ajan kohti lähtöpistettä.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta kun tulos ei ole jollekin sopiva.


Tässä olis nyt taas niin sanotusti Kyllöselle töitä. Polittinen päätöshän asiasta on ja arkkitehtikilpailukin silloista meneillään.

----------


## sub

> Näinhän on tehtykin.


No ei nyt ihan. Kruunuvuori yhteyksineen on ollut suunnitelmissa jo vuosikausia, mutta koko ajan nousee uusia lennokkaita ideoita joko välineestä tai reitistä, mm. tänään viimeksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja suunnittelukilpailukin oli. Ilmankos sen tulosten julkistanisessakin kesti. Taisi valituskin olla taktikointia, vai? Heti kuntavaalien jälkeen voi sitten päästää menemään.


Ratikan linjaus Krunikassa tai Hakaniemessä ei vaikuta siltakilpailun tuloksiin mitenkään, koska sen suunnittelualue on Sompasaaresta itään.

Suunnittelukilpailu ei muuten ollut, vaan se on vasta alkamassa ja kilpailijat on valittu.

----------


## hmikko

> No ei nyt ihan. Kruunuvuori yhteyksineen on ollut suunnitelmissa jo vuosikausia, mutta koko ajan nousee uusia lennokkaita ideoita joko välineestä tai reitistä, mm. tänään viimeksi.


Valtuusto on tehnyt 12. 11. 2008 esityksen mukaan päätöksen,  että Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikenneyhteyden suunnittelun perustana on raitiotiesilta:

http://www.hel.fi/static/helsinki/pa...sto_20_El.html

Valtuusto on kaupungin ylin päättävä elin, eikä tätä päätöstä tietääkseni ole kumottu. Päätöksestä on valitettu eri oikeusasteisiin eri lakien perusteella, mutta päätöstä ei tietääkseni ole myöskään tuomittu laittomaksi. Eikös tämän pitäisi edetä silleen, että virkamiesvalmistelun pohjana on oltava valtuuston hyväksymä vaihtoehto, ellei toisin päätetä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikös tämän pitäisi edetä silleen, että virkamiesvalmistelun pohjana on oltava valtuuston hyväksymä vaihtoehto, ellei toisin päätetä?


Varmaan pitäisi. Käytännössä kuitenkin on valmisteltu kaikkea muuta paitsi ratikkasiltaa. No, sukellusvene puuttuu vielä. Onkohan joku syyllistynyt tässä virkarikokseen?

----------


## vristo

> Ratikan linjaus Krunikassa tai Hakaniemessä ei vaikuta siltakilpailun tuloksiin mitenkään, koska sen suunnittelualue on Sompasaaresta itään.
> 
> Suunnittelukilpailu ei muuten ollut, vaan se on vasta alkamassa ja kilpailijat on valittu.


Joo, vastasin hieman hätäpäissäni.

Pointtini kuitenkin on se, että jokin hommassa on, mun mielestäni, muuttumassa. Yleensäkin Helsingin alueen liikennesuunnittelussa. Itselläni on tuntuma, että ainakin kokoomuksessa ollaan ikäänkuin kerätty rohkeutta ja selvästikin halutaan jatkaa autoliikennettä hyödyntäviä liikenneinvestointeja ja tästä ratikka/kevytliikennesillasta veikkaan tulevan vielä vääntöä. Kaikesta huolimatta, että sen piti olla selvää. Mutta nyt pelkästään joukkoliikennesiltana toteutettava hanke nähdään mahdollisesti jopa taloudellisesti kannattamattomattomana investointina (keskustelin asiasta kuntavaaliehdokkaiden kanssa ennen vaaleja, joista jotkut tulivat valituksi), joka siis uhkaisi jäädä toteuttamatta sen vuoksi. Myös keskustatunneli noussee taas esiin. Ynnä muut liikenne- sekä tunnelihankkeet. Aivan kuin nyt nähtäisiin olevan otollinen hetki Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelman, ainakin osittaiselle, toteuttamiselle. 

Ja myös valtakunnanpolitiikkaa käännetään pykälän verran oikean suuntaan.

----------


## petteri

> Hakaniemen reittivaihtoehto voisi tuoda ratikat merihakalaisten ulottuville. Se olisikin tuon reitin paras puoli, kun kerran Kalasatamasta Merihaan kautta kulkeva ratikkalinja on torpattu. Ongelmaksi tulee tuossa Hakaniemi-Kaivokatu-osuuden voimakas kuormittuminen.



Ratikkaverkko Hakaniemestä etelään on niin ylikuormitettu, että Laajasalon ratikan ajaminen Siltavuorenrantaa ja Kaisaniemenrantaa, urheilukentän reunalta oikaisten Kaisaniemen puistotielle ja siitä Rautatientorille ei olisi yhtään hassumpi ajatus. Jos silta siis kuitenkin toteutuu.

Parempihan tuollainen reitti olisi kuin Kruunuhaan läpi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Parempihan tuollainen reitti olisi kuin Kruunuhaan läpi.


Entäs Pohjoisrantaa ja Aleksia?

----------


## petteri

> Entäs Pohjoisrantaa ja Aleksia?


Pohjoisranta ja Aleksi on toki vaihtoehto, mutta Aleksin ja Mannerheimintien risteys on nykyään sen verran tukossa, ettei sinnekään haluaisi yhtään ratikkaa lisää. Ja missä isomman ratikan saisi etelässä ympäri? 

Olisihan ratikoita hyvä ajaa heilureina, mutta raitioliikenteen toimivuuden turvaamiseksi Kaivokadulle ja Mannerheimintielle ei saisi tulla yhtään yksikköä lisää. Toimivuuden parantamiseksi yksikköjen määrää pitäisi noilta ylikuormitetuilta kaduilta pikemminkin pyrkiä vähentämään.

----------


## hylje

Nykyistä isommat ratikat ovat pääsääntöisesti kaksisuuntaisia joten ne voi kääntää missä tahansa.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Hakaniemen silta taitaa olla melko huonossa kunnossa ja se pitää ilmeisemmin uusia jossain vaiheessa. Silloin varmaan voisi myös järjestellä Pohjoisrannan liikennejärjestelyt uudestaan. Street view Pohjoisrannasta näyttää, että paljon tilaa on tuossa varattuna autoille. Ei tämä ole tietenkään vielä mitään tilanteeseen Sörnäisten rantatiellä, jossa massiviiset liikennejärjestelyt ja myös pysäköintikentät vievät todella paljon tilaa. Merihakakin on noiden järjestelyiden takia hieman erillään muusta kantakaupungista. Hakaniemenrantakin Hakaniementorilta itään on myös osittain uhrattu pysäköintitilaksi. Siitä esimerkiksi tämä näkymä. Kyllä nuo rannat voisivat olla paremmassakin käytössä. Kyllä Pohjoisrannalle voisi saada jopa muusta liikenteestä eristetyn radan ratikoille, jos vain liikennejärjestelyt tehdään järkevämmin. Kyllä varmasti Hakaniemen uudelle sillalle saadaan myöskin ratikoille oma eristetty reittinsä. 

Olen muuten joskus miettinyt sellaistakin vaihtoehtoa, että mitä jos linjan 7 ratikoille rakennettaisiin uusi reitti Haapaniemenkatua, Sörnäisten rantatietä ja Pohjoisrantaa pitkin Aleksanterinkadulle. Tällöin tosin tuosta reitistä pitää saada oikeasti nopea. Tällöin myös ongelmallista olisi se, ettei seiska enää menisi Hakaniemen kautta. Toisaalta onhan sitä sentään ysin ratikka Pasilasta Hakaniemeen ja Käpylän suunnaltakin pitäisi saada joka päivä kulkeva ratikkalinja keskustaan. Joten ei se välttämättä niin hirveästi haittaisi, vaikka seiska ei Hakaniemen kautta kulkisi. Jäisi sitten ainakin tilaa enemmän muille ratikkalinjoille. Sitten tietenkin tulee vielä sellainen kysymys vastaan, että mikä linja kulkisi sitten Snellmanninkatua pitkin.

Laajasalosta tulee kolme ratikkalinjaa ja Kalasatamasta yksi ratikkalinja. Tällöin ratikkalinjoja tulisi neljä Sompasaaresta länteen päin, ellei sitten laiteta yhtä Laajasalon linjaa kääntymään Sompasaaressa kohti Kalasataman metroasemaa ja laiteta sitä jatkamaan siitä vielä Kumpulan kampuksen ohi Pasilaan, jolloin Sompasaaresta länteen tulisi vain kolme linjaa. Jos seiska kulkisi tuota uutta reittiä olisi merihakalaisille edes jonkinlainen ratikkayhteys keskustaan päin tarjolla. Ehkä tällöin pitäisi rakentaa siltayhteys Sompasaaresta Kruununhakaan. Tällöin nimittäin voisi niistä kolmesta Laajasalon ratikkayhteydestä yksi jatkaa Pohjoisrantaa Aleksanterinkadulle, yksi kulkea Liisankatua pitkin kohti keskustaa ja yksi kenties kääntyä kohti pohjoista ja toimia poikittaislinjana. Kalasataman yhteys tulisi Liisankadulle. Näin ratikkalinjat jakautuisivat hyvin verkon eri osille, eikä verkko kuormittuisi liikaa. Aleksanterinkadulle ja Kaivokadulle tulee kyllä paljon ratikkalinjoja. Mutta en oikein tiedä, mitä siellä voidaan tehdä. Ehkäpä siitä Keskustan huoltotunnelista pitäisi vielä jatkojalostaa Keskustatunneliyhteys autoliikenteelle ja tämän jälkeen sitten voisi raivata kunnolla lisätilaa ratikkaliikenteelle keskustassa. Kyllä sitä tilaa Kaivokadullakin tulisi jonkin verran lisää hyödynnettäväksi, jos ne pysäköintipaikat poistettaisiin siitä rautatieaseman edustalta.

----------


## 339-DF

Mietin tuota Pohjoisrantaa. Vähän sama juttu kuin Espan kanssa: nyt siellä on neljä kaistaa + rinnakkaiskatu. Jos määrä vähenee, niin ei siitä oikeasti mitään katastrofia seuraa. Mutta liikennesuunnittelulla ei ole ollut rohkeutta koskea Espaankaan. Tietysti voisi ajatella, että ensin poistetaan kaistoja Pohjoisrannasta ja sitten liikenteen vähennyttyä uskalletaan poistaa Espaltakin. Toiveajattelua?

Jos rinnakkaiskadulla sallisi myös läpiajon, niin silloin tuonne todennäköisesti olisi mahdollista tehdä ratkaisu, jossa ratikka kulkisi lähinnä rantaa ja jossa sille voitaisiin tehdä lähes liikennevalottomat risteykset siksaksuojatein. Kuitenkin mahtuisi puihin koskematta kolme autokaistaa + rinnakkaiskatu. Vasemmalle kääntyjien kaistat Liisankadun ja Tervasaaren kohdalla olisivat kai ainoa todellinen hankaluus.

Kruununhaan palvelutason kannalta tällainen ratikka on tietysti kurja, sillä se kulkee alueen ulkoreunalla leveän kadun väärällä puolella. Luulenpa, että hiljainen enemmistö haluaisi sittenkin ratikat ja pysäkit mieluummin Liisankadulle.

Aleksin kapasiteetista en ole huolissani, kunhan pidetään huolta siitä, ettei Pajusen älyttömiä Kauppatorin liikennejärjestelyitä toteuteta. Torikortteleissa on mennyt pieleen jo suunnilleen kaikki mahdollinen, joten voinee olettaa, että stoppi  tulisi jossain vaiheessa. Kävin muuten eilen Kiseleffin basaarissa. En ollut ihan kahdestaan Jukka Rintalan kanssa, joku nuori äiti siellä istui kahvilla lastenvaunuineen. Myymälät ovat piilossa ja tyhjiä, myyjättäret naputtelevat kännyköitään ja leivokset kuivuvat vitriinissä.

Suurimmaksi ongelmaksi tässä tulee minusta se, minne nämä ratikat Aleksin länsipäästä viedään. Tähän asti on lähdetty ikään kuin itsestäänselvästi siitä, että ne integroidaan olemassa olevaan linjastoon, jolloin ongelmia ei siltä kantilta olisi. En kuitenkaan ole ollenkaan vakuuttunut siitä, että näin kannattaa todellisuudessa toimia, kun Laajasalon linjojen kuormitusprofiili on niin erilainen kuin kantakaupungin jakelulinjoilla. Epäilen, että tarkoituksenmukaisinta on päättää linjat keskustaan.

Mikonkatua voidaan mennä Rautatientorille, minne kyllä mahtuu päätepysäkki ja kääntösilmukka. Mutta vetääkö Mikonkadun limitetty osuus kolme 10 min välein kulkevaa linjaa (3, L1, L2) ilman että Aleksin kapasiteetti kärsii liikaa? Varsinkin kun kolmonen tulee milloin sattuu.

Kolmikulmaan voidaan mennä, mutta lyhyt osuus Aleksilta sinne on todella hidas. Onko halua tehostaa etuuksia siellä, ja onko se edes mahdollista, kun ratikoita tulee vähän joka suunnasta? Voidaanko luotettavuuden nimissä uhrata Yrjönkadulta parkkipaikkoja tai edes yksisuuntaistaa se? Ysin luotettavuuden nimissä ei ainakaan voitu.

Tietty houkutus olisi ajaa Laajasalon linjat keskustan kääntölenkkeihin mallia Kirurgi, Hietalahti mutta se edellyttäisi aika reipasta luotettavuuden parantamista näillä keskustaosuuksilla, eikä siihen taida olla valmiuksia. Lisäksi tulee pienemmässä mittakaavassa tuo kuormitusprofiilin ero. Ei Kirra tarvitse 5 min vuorovälin liikennettä, mutta ei sinne voi ajaa sunnuntaisin 15 min vuorovälilläkään, jos sellainen olisi esim. Yliskylän kysyntä.

----------


## hylje

Valtaosassa raitioliikenteen ahtaissa paikoissa on autoliikenteelle pyhitetty kaksi kaistaa suuntaansa. Joissain toinen kaista on suorastaan tehokäytössä asukasparkkipaikkoina. Näistä kiistoista toiset voisi poistaa heti liikenteen sujuvuuden kärsimättä. Liikenne kun on jo nyt tukkoista, ja se pysyy tukkoisena kapeanakin.

Kokonaisia katuja suljettaessa kiertotie on hyvä järjestää. Sen ei tarvitse olla tunnelissa vaan pitempi maanpäällisen reittikin riittää.

Autoilun edistäminen sen määrää ja nopeutta kasvattamalla puolestaan edellyttää lisäkaistoja ja nopeita ohikulkutunneleita.

----------


## Max

> Mietin tuota Pohjoisrantaa. Vähän sama juttu kuin Espan kanssa: nyt siellä on neljä kaistaa + rinnakkaiskatu.


Mitäs jos rata vietäisiin Pohjoisrantaa ja sitten Pohjoisespaa pitkin Erottajan nurkille, josta paluu?  :Smile:

----------


## aulis

Omasta mielestäni kannattaisi kiertää Liisankadulta Varsapuistikon, Mikonkadun (ajantasaus), Kaivokadun, Aleksin ja Snellmaninkadun kautta takaisin Liisankadulle. Olettaen siis, että Rautatieaseman pysäkki on jotenkin saatu vetämään, esim. neljällä raiteella ja/tai harventamalla nykyisten linjojen aikatauluja pidentämällä vaunuja. Tuo reitti tavoittaisi aika mukavasti ison osan keskustasta.

----------


## hmikko

> Kaivokadun, Aleksin


Eikö tuo kuormita maksimaalisesti kaikkia nykyisiä sumppuja?

----------


## aulis

> Eikö tuo kuormita maksimaalisesti kaikkia nykyisiä sumppuja?


Luitko loppuun?




> ...Olettaen siis, että Rautatieaseman pysäkki on jotenkin saatu vetämään, esim. neljällä raiteella ja/tai harventamalla nykyisten linjojen aikatauluja pidentämällä vaunuja.


Aleksiin pätee sama, lisää mahtuu kunhan harvennetaan vuoroväliä ja ajetaan kaksinajossa, ainakin linja 4.

----------


## brynkka

Siltakilpailun suhteen ei tarvitse vielä heittää kirvestä kaivoon: Kruunusillat-kilpailu käynnistyi Helsingissä, jokseenkin sama sisältö engelskaksi: Kruunusillat bridge design competition is launched

Kilpailulla on Facebookissa Kruunusillat Design Competition -yhteisö.

----------


## Albert

Muistin virkistämiseksi:



> Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto 12.11.2008:
>         Kaupunginvaltuusto päätti merkitä tiedoksi Laajasalon raidevaihtoehtojen tarkastelu 2008 -raportin ja hyväksyä Laajasalon joukkoliikenteen raideratkaisun jatkovalmistelun pohjaksi raitiotie- ja siltavaihtoehdon välillä Laajasalo-Korkeasaari-Sompasaari- Kruununhaka.
> Samalla kaupunginvaltuusto päätti, että Laajasalon suunnittelussa varaudutaan siihen, että tulevat maankäyttötarpeet perustuvat joukkoliikenteen osalta tehostettuun raitiotieratkaisuun.


Nyt on mennyt neljä vuotta ja vielä on esillä vaikka lauttavaihtoehto. Viimeksi nyt Kruununhaka halutaan pois tästä päätöksestä.
Virkamiehethän täällä päättävät. Eli ei sitä raideyhteyttä koskaan tule. Lyödäänkö vetoa?  :Wink: 
Toki tuossa ei päätetty sinällään mitään. Mutta suuntaviivaa kai sentään annettiin.

----------


## ultrix

Onko tää jengi unessa?

----------


## Max

Ja Hesarissa tänään joku oikein tohtorismies ehdotti Laajasaloon kevytmetroa, jonka lähtöpiste olisi Herttoniemessä tai Kulosaaressa ja matka-aika keskustaan "todennäköisesti" nopeampi kuin suunnitellulla raitiotievaihtoehdolla... Voi miksi tällaisia edes julkaistaan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voi miksi tällaisia edes julkaistaan?


Sitä sanottaneen sananvapaudeksi. Mutta en tiedä, millä nimitetään sitä, jos joku kirjoittaa kirjoituksen, jota ei julkaista. Mehän emme tiedä, minkälaisia mielipiteitä ei ole julkaistu. Tämähän voi olla lähetetyistä vähiten tolkuton.

Tosin voisi toivoa mielipidesivun toimitukselta myös järjen käyttöä. Yleissivistykselläkin ymmärtää, että jos maantieteellinen matka on 3 kertaa pidempi kuin lyhin matka, niin tuskin 3 kertaa pidempi matka millään konstilla sujuu lyhyemmässä ajassa. Vai onko tarkoitus ollut häpäistä valtiotieteen tohtoria näyttämällä, ettei hän ole oivaltanut näin yksinkertaista asiaa?




> Nyt on mennyt neljä vuotta ja vielä on esillä vaikka lauttavaihtoehto. Viimeksi nyt Kruununhaka halutaan pois tästä päätöksestä.
> Virkamiehethän täällä päättävät.


Siis kuntalain ja kaupungin johtosääntöjen mukaan virkamiehen tehtävä on panna täytäntöön kaupungin tekemät päätökset. Niitä päätöksiä tekee valtuusto. Kaupunkilaiset saavat suunnitella ja haaveilla mitä haluavat. Kuten ensin vaatia, ettei Kruununhaasta saa vähentää joukkoliikennettä ja sitten vaatia, ettei joukkoliikennettä saa parantaa. Kaupunkilaiset saavat myös väittää, että jos Liisankadulle tulee raitiotie koko matkalle, kadun parkkipaikat on silloin pakko poistaa ja liikenne tukkeutuu. Ja samalla he saavat olla vaatimatta raitiotien poistamista Snellmanninkadulta ja parkkipaikkojen palauttamista sinne, jotta Snellmanninkadun nyt tukkeutunut liikenne lähtisi sujumaan.

Eihän tässä ole kyse muusta kuin siitä, että kaupungissa toimii kaikenlaisia kioskeja omilla agendoillaan. Ne kioskit viis veisaavat siitä, mitä kaupungissa päätetään (valtuusto päättä) ja millä perusteella. Päätöksiin tyytymättömät kioskit ajavat omaa agendaansa ja lobbaavat poliitikkoja, virkamiehiä ja mediaa omalle asialleen. Tehtyjä selvityksiä tuskin välitetään edes kysyä, saati että niihin perehdyttäisiin. Sen sijaan vaaditaan, että pitää selvittää mitä on jo selvitetty. Ja kun lobbauksen kohteet ovat yhtä huonosti asioista perillä, mukaan lukien omat päätökset, niin sitten vain kierretään kehää.

Jotkut päätökset voivat oikeasti olla huonoja ja toiset hyviä. Mutta meillä on päätöksenteon prosessi, ja sille on ominaista, että se voi tehdä huonoja ja hyviä päätöksiä. Tyytmättömät kioskit eivät vaan halua hyväksyä tehtyjä päätöksiä.

Selvennykseksi vielä, että näitä kioskeja on olemassa kaikenlaisia päätöksiä vastaan. Jos tässä nyt yksi kioski vastustaa Laajasalon ratikkaa, niin on toisia, jotka vastustavat metroa ja toisia, jotka vastustavat sitä, että ei tehdä metroa. Ja sitten monia muita vastustamaan tai puolustamaan vaikka satamien ja rantojen rakentamista. Kaikille on yhteistä, että ne eivät hyväksy tehtyjä päätöksiä ja siten pitävät esillä vaihtoehtoja jotka jo on kuopattu.

Antero

----------


## sub

> Eihän tässä ole kyse muusta kuin siitä, että kaupungissa toimii kaikenlaisia kioskeja omilla agendoillaan. Ne kioskit viis veisaavat siitä, mitä kaupungissa päätetään (valtuusto päättä) ja millä perusteella. Päätöksiin tyytymättömät kioskit ajavat omaa agendaansa ja lobbaavat poliitikkoja, virkamiehiä ja mediaa omalle asialleen. Tehtyjä selvityksiä tuskin välitetään edes kysyä, saati että niihin perehdyttäisiin. Sen sijaan vaaditaan, että pitää selvittää mitä on jo selvitetty. Ja kun lobbauksen kohteet ovat yhtä huonosti asioista perillä, mukaan lukien omat päätökset, niin sitten vain kierretään kehää.


Tuo on ihan ymmärrettävää. Jotenkin vaan toivoisi että esim. tässä tapauksessa virkamiehet keskittyisivät siihen miten näitä kruununhakalaisten "ongelmia" voitaisiin yrittää ratkoa ilman että hatusta vedettäisiin aina uusia linjasto/liikennevälinevaihtoehtoja. Väittäisin että vaihtoehtoiskustannus sille että Kruunuvuorenranta hoidetaan Liisankadun sijaan Hakaniemen kautta on kokonaisuudessaan niin paljon kalliimpi ja muutenkin huonompi, että sen takia olisi järkevämpää oikeasti panostaa siihen miten krunikkalaisten subjektiivisesti kokemat pysäköinti, melu ym. ongelmat hoidettaisiin jopa "liiankin" hyvin, jotta rata saadaan vedettyä Liisankatua pitkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jotenkin vaan toivoisi että esim. tässä tapauksessa virkamiehet keskittyisivät siihen miten näitä kruununhakalaisten "ongelmia" voitaisiin yrittää ratkoa ilman että hatusta vedettäisiin aina uusia linjasto/liikennevälinevaihtoehtoja.


Minun arvaukseni on, että ratikan äänekäs vastaustus Kruununhaassa ei edusta yleistä kruununhakalaista mielipidettä, vaan pikemmin yhden tai muutaman miehen agendaa. Virkamiestenkin tulisi ymmärtää tämä. Ja toisaalta, virkamiesten tehtävä on hoitaa kaupungin, ei yhden kaupunginosan tai yhden kadunvarren asukkaiden asioita. Jokainen Hämeentien asukas esimerkiksi varmaankin olisi iloinen, jos Hämeentie suljettaisiin muulta kuin asukkaiden omalta liikenteeltä. Ei vaan tule kellekään mieleen, ei edes asukkaille itselleen ehdottaa tällaista.

Liisankadun ongelmat ratkeavat ensisijaisesti valistuksella. Raitiovaunut eivät koskaan voi aiheuttaa ruuhkaa, sen aiheuttavat aina autot, joita on liikaa. En edes ymmärrä, miten raitiovaunut Liisankadulla olisivat kadun asukkaille haitaksi. Niiden yhteydessähän kadun asukkaiden autoilukin vain paranee, kun muiden autoilu vähenee. Ja lisäksi tulee erittäin hyvä joukkoliikennepalvelu päästä sinne, minne ei autolla edes kannata mennä.

Antero

----------


## heka

> Minun arvaukseni on, että ratikan äänekäs vastaustus Kruununhaassa ei edusta yleistä kruununhakalaista mielipidettä, vaan pikemmin yhden tai muutaman miehen agendaa. Virkamiestenkin tulisi ymmärtää tämä. Ja toisaalta, virkamiesten tehtävä on hoitaa kaupungin, ei yhden kaupunginosan tai yhden kadunvarren asukkaiden asioita. Jokainen Hämeentien asukas esimerkiksi varmaankin olisi iloinen, jos Hämeentie suljettaisiin muulta kuin asukkaiden omalta liikenteeltä. Ei vaan tule kellekään mieleen, ei edes asukkaille itselleen ehdottaa tällaista.
> 
> Liisankadun ongelmat ratkeavat ensisijaisesti valistuksella. Raitiovaunut eivät koskaan voi aiheuttaa ruuhkaa, sen aiheuttavat aina autot, joita on liikaa. En edes ymmärrä, miten raitiovaunut Liisankadulla olisivat kadun asukkaille haitaksi. Niiden yhteydessähän kadun asukkaiden autoilukin vain paranee, kun muiden autoilu vähenee. Ja lisäksi tulee erittäin hyvä joukkoliikennepalvelu päästä sinne, minne ei autolla edes kannata mennä.
> 
> Antero


Pitää paikkansa. Asun Krunikassa, ja olen aika monen kanssa asiasta keskustellut. Hiljaisia hyväksyjiä on; vastustajat ovat aina niitä äänekkäitä. Niinhän se monessa muusakin asiassa menee. Asukasyhdistykset tuntuvat yleensäkin kunnostautuvan muutoksen vastustamisessa. Henkilöauto tuntuu olevan kovin lähellä näiden aktiivien sydäntä.

Tervasaaren tuhoutumista pelätään. Monen mieleen on varmasti jäänyt se ensimmäinen julkaistu karttakuva, jossa ratikan linjaus meni keskeltä Tervasaarta. Sehän olisi tuhoa merkinnytkin. Suuri yleisö ei löydä eikä edes etsi havainnekuvia, vaan tiedot ja mielikuvat muodostuvat paljolti HS:n julkaiseman perusteella. On sinänsä hämmästyttävää, että ratikkalinja ylipäätään herättää niin paljon vastustusta. Vedotaan meluun ja rauhan menetykseen, vaikka naapurikadulla ratikka on kulkenut toista sataa vuotta ja tarjoaa hyvää palvelua. Voisin kuvitella, että jos nyt suunniteltaisiin ratikkalinjaa Pohjolankadulle, vastustus olisi ankara. Vedottaisiin idyllin rikkoutumiseen jne. Nythän Käpylässä yritetään pitää linjaa hengissä, vaikkei sitä monikaan taida käyttää.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Onko joku muuten nähnyt Kruunuvuorenselän ratikkasillan osalta linjaston eri palojen arvioituja matka-aikoja? Kiinnostaisi nähdä ainakin seuraavien matkojen ajat (pelkkä ratikan osuus): 

Yliskylä - Kruunuvuorenranta
Kruunuvuorenranta - Korkeasaari
Korkeasaari - Sompasaari

Sompasaari - Liisanpuistikko
Sompasaari - Pitkä silta

Lisäksi kiinnostaa matka-ajat (olettaen Vallilanlaakson raitioyhteyden): 
Sompasaari - Kalasatama
Kalasatama - Kumpula
Kumpula - Pasila 

Ja viimeiseksi: 
Pisaran matka-ajat keskusta-asemien välillä. 

Onko noita käsitelty jossain foorumin ketjussa jo? Onko viranomaisdokumentteja, jossa nämä olisi purettu auki?

----------


## antti

Luulisi metrohaaran rakentaminen Herttoniemestä Yliskylän kautta Tahvonlahteen olevan yhtä järkevää, kuin metrohaara Itäkeskuksesta Vuosaareen, matka on samaa suuruusluokkaa. Säästyisivät Liisankatulaiset lisäraitiovaunuista ja linnun- vai kalojen- vai kallioluotojen vai muuten vaan maisemansuojelijat siltarumiluksilta. Metrossahan on se ominaisuus, että sitä suunniteltaessa milloin milläkin perusteella keksitään vastalauseita, mutta kun se on käytössä, ihmetellään, miten ilman sitä oikein tultiin toimeen.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Luulisi metrohaaran rakentaminen Herttoniemestä Yliskylän kautta Tahvonlahteen olevan yhtä järkevää, kuin metrohaara Itäkeskuksesta Vuosaareen, matka on samaa suuruusluokkaa. Säästyisivät Liisankatulaiset lisäraitiovaunuista ja linnun- vai kalojen- vai kallioluotojen vai muuten vaan maisemansuojelijat siltarumiluksilta. Metrossahan on se ominaisuus, että sitä suunniteltaessa milloin milläkin perusteella keksitään vastalauseita, mutta kun se on käytössä, ihmetellään, miten ilman sitä oikein tultiin toimeen.


Metrohaaran ongelmia: 

1. Se vähentää vuoroväliä ja kapasiteettia koko Herttoniemestä itään kulkevalla reitillä. Kapasiteetti on muuten loppumassa jo muutenkin, kun metron laiturit on päätetty lyhentää. 

2. Maan alle rakennettuna se tulisi turkasen kalliiksi kun maaperä on tuolla rakentamiselle kelvotonta. Kannattaa lukea se Kruunuvuoren raideselvitys - siinä on selvitetty erilaisia metrovaihtoehtoja vimmatusti.

Itse asiassa on ihan aiheellista kysyä oliko se Vuosaaren metron rakentaminenkaan hyvä idea, vai olisiko sen sijasta pitänyt rakentaa pikaratikka. Samalla hinnalla olisi saanut esimerkiksi koko Raidejokerin jatkettuna Vuosaareen asti. Ratikka olisi Vuosaaressa voinut tarjota pysäkin melkein kotiovelle, sen kilometrin kävelymatkan sijaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko joku muuten nähnyt Kruunuvuorenselän ratikkasillan osalta linjaston eri palojen arvioituja matka-aikoja?


En muista, että sellaisia olisi koskaan julkaistu. Se eka joukkoliikenneselvitys, jonka virasto ponnekkaasti yritti sensuroida, antoi tarkkoja minuuttiarvioita mutta ei siinäkään ole osamatkoja eritelty. Tekijä Paavo Vuonokari on jo eläkkeellä.

Pisaran matka-ajat on kyllä jossain joskus julkaistu. Muistaakseni Pasilasta Pasilaan 10 min eli matka-aika on sama kuin nytkin (Pasila-Helsinki C on 5 min).

----------


## Jusa

> Pisaran matka-ajat on kyllä jossain joskus julkaistu. Muistaakseni Pasilasta Pasilaan 10 min eli matka-aika on sama kuin nytkin (Pasila-Helsinki C on 5 min).


Helsinki C = Kaisaniemi tai Töölönlahden ranta ja uusi Pisara Helsinki taitaa olla jo cityä.  :Laughing:

----------


## tlajunen

> Helsinki C = Kaisaniemi tai Töölönlahden ranta ja uusi Pisara Helsinki taitaa olla jo cityä.


5 minuuttiin se on aikataulutettu myös katoksen alle. Tosin Helsingin ja Pasilan välin pystyy ajamaan 3,5 minuuttiinkin, mikäli ei tule matkaan ylimääräisiä hidasteita.

----------


## hmikko

Hesari ajaa pääkirjoituksessaan siltaa: Kruunuvuorenranta tarvitsee sillan (HS.fi). Kirjoitus on kylläkin varsin kökkö. Varsinaisia argumentteja sillan puolesta (Kruunuvuorenrannan kaupunkimaisuus, nopea joukkoliikenneyhteys keskustaan ja rahoitus rakennusoikeuden myyntituloilla) ei tehdä selväksi ja vaihtoehdot lytätään ilman perusteluja.

----------


## 339-DF

Kslk käsittelee Haakoninlahti 2 -asemakaavaa eli Kruunuvuoren ratikan eteläisen kääntösilmukan alueen kaavaa ja liikennesuunnitelmaa ensi tiistaina. Linkki esityslistaan: http://www.hel.fi/hki/Ksv/fi/P__t_ks...-13_Kslk_31_El

Liikennesuunnitelmassa raitiotie ei eteläpäässä kulje omilla kaistoillaan ja sen rinnalle on sijoitettu pysäköintipaikkoja. Valmistelija puolustelee ratkaisuaan kovasti viittaamalla leveisiin kaistoihin ja leveisiin parkkiruutuihin. Arvatenkin hän tietää tehneensä huonon ratkaisun. Olisikohan voinut jättää puolustelematta ja tehdä kunnolla? No, kai se olisi liikaa vaadittu.

Omia kaistoja ratikka ei tässä kohtaa minusta vaadi. Ollaan kuitenkin niemenkärjessä, eikä siellä autoliikennettä niin paljon ole, että se häiritsisi raitiovaunuja. Mutta parkkipaikkoja en todella ymmärrä. Onhan se kiva, että ajorata on 7 m leveä, että parkkipaikkojen leveys on 2,5 m ja että ne varmaan sijoitetaan reunakiven taakse. Ja onhan se totta, että häiriöt varmaan ovat vähäisempiä kuin ahtaammalla mitoituksella. Mutta toisaalta valmistelijan olisi syytä muistaa, että yksikin väärinpysäköity auto halvaannuttaa koko Kruunuvuorenrannan ratikkaliikenteen, sillä varareittejä ei ole. Jää sitten koko haara ajamatta, kun taas tulee runsaslumisia talvia. Tuossa kohtaa on jalkakäytävän ja parkkipaikkojen lisäksi vielä fillarikaistat, jotka sijoittuvat jalkakäytävän ja parkkiruutujen väliin. Miksei fillarikaistoja voisi sijoittaa ajoradan reunaan, parkkipaikkojen ja ajoradan väliin, kuten mm. Runeberginkadulla? Silloin ratikan häiriömomentti poistuisi eikä muille tienkäyttäjille olisi asiasta mitään haittaa.

Toinen riskipaikka on ratikan silmukan eteläisimmän osan kohdalle sijoitettu bussin päätepysäkki. Liikennesuunnitelmassa se näyttää ahtaalta. Jos bussinkuljettaja ei aja aivan jalkakäytävän reunaan, jääkö bussi silloin liian lähelle ratikkakiskoja? Kun tilaa on, niin tuossa olisi voinut tehdä syvennyksestä vaikkapa metrin verran leveämmän, ja sekin riski poistuisi.

----------


## 339-DF

HBL:ssä on tänään peräti kolme sivua juttua Laajasalon sillasta.

Yksi sivu on omistettu Tukholman SL-lauttaliikenteelle. Kotiäidit tykkäävät kovasti virkistävästä merimatkasta, eikä Tukholman saariston sisävesillä ole tuuliongelmiakaan. Kuten olen aiemmin sanonut: liikuntaviraston heiniä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Netistä löytyy myös tämä lyhyt pätkä: http://hbl.fi/nyheter/2012-11-20/bro...lor-att-svalla

Sillan ja lautan vertailua siinä valitettavasti ei ole yhtään.

Jutun taustoja löytyy myös täältä, erityisesti kommenttiosastosta: https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...selvittaa-hei/

----------


## Antero Alku

Tänään jututtivat YLEn aikaisessa Kimmo Helistöä (kohta entinen vihreä valtuutettu) ja KSV:n liikennesuunnittelija Heikki Hälvää. Helistö on jonkinlainen köysirataidean isä ja näki siinä vain hyviä puolia. Hälvä ei pitänyt köysirataa vakavasti otettavana joukkoliikenneverkon osana.

Tänään oli myös HS:n mielipidesivulla tästä asiasta, varsinaisia menneisyyden tuulia. 1960-lukulaiseen hajarakentamisen ja lähiöihannoinnin henkeen eläkkeellä olevan kaavoittaja vakuutti, ettei Kruunuvuorenranta saa olla hyvällä yhteydellä kantakaupunkiin kytkettynä. Jos niin on, Laajasalo näivettyy. Minkähähän vuoksi hyvien keskustayhteyksien päässä olevat Munkkiniemi ja Lauttasaari ovat kovin pirteitä lähiöitä?

Yleisesti ihmettelen, mistä johtuu se, että metro tai Pisara saavat maksaa mitä vain ja vaikka metro Laajasaloon olisi kalliimpi ja hitaampi kuin ratikka, niin se on hyvä ratkaisu. Kun ratikka maksaisi 20 M, se on liikaa. 750 M tunneliin ei ole liikaa. Miksi toimittajat ja poliitikot eivät ideoi metrolle vaihtoehtoja ja päivittele sen hintaa, mutta kun jonnekin suunnitellaan ratikkaa, niin sille pitää aina keksiä mitä kummallisempia syitä, miksi sitä ei pidä tehdä. Ainakin se, että jo sadan vuoden kuluttua ratikan linjalle saatetaan tehdä metro. Ja näitä toinen toistaan hölmömpiä vaihtoehtoja sitten pidetään esillä jatkuvasti.

Argumentitkin ovat aivan hölmöjä, mutta kukaan ei sitä näytä tajuavan. Kuten se, että hinnaltaan moninkertaista metroa pidetään halvempana kuin vähemmän maksavaa raitiotietä. Tai tuuli kaataa raitiovaunut, minkä vuoksi lautta ja varsinkin korkeuksissa vaijerin varassa killuva köysiratagondoli on parempi ratkaisu.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

Mitähän kruununhakalaiset ja varsinkin kulosaarelaiset noista köysiradan pyloneista pitäisivät, jos kerran silta hirvittää?

----------


## 339-DF

Helistö kirjoitti Hesariinkin jotain aivopieruja. Älkäämme unohtako, että sama mies pilasi myös ysin radan AKK:lla. Onneksi on pian entinen valtuutettu. Ehkä riittävän moni on huomannut, millaisesta joukkoliikenteen ystävästä on kyse.

Yhden mielenkiintoisen asian, josta en muista keskustellun, toi esille eräs tuntemani pitkän linjan raitiovaununkuljettaja: ajolanka huurtuu. Meren yllä se huurtuu ilmeisesti kostealla säällä aika nopeastikin. Miten huolehditaan siitä, että huurtuminen pysyy sillä tavoin aisoissa, ettei siellä tarvitse ajaa kerran tunnissa glykolisulatusvaunulla? Uusissa työvaunuissahan on glykolilla toimiva huurteenpoisto/deicing-järjestelmä, ja voinee kyllä olettaa, että sillan yli ajetaan aamulla ennen liikenteen alkua mennen tullen, mutta ilmeisesti sopivissa sääoloissa se huurtuminen voi tuollaisella paikalla olla todellinen ongelma.




> Tai tuuli kaataa raitiovaunut, minkä vuoksi lautta ja varsinkin korkeuksissa vaijerin varassa killuva köysiratagondoli on parempi ratkaisu.


 :Laughing: 




> Mitähän kruununhakalaiset ja varsinkin kulosaarelaiset noista köysiradan pyloneista pitäisivät, jos kerran silta hirvittää?


Mitähän Museovirasto pitää Helistön köysiradasta, joka ylittää Senaatintorin diagonaalisesti?

----------


## GM 5

> ajolanka huurtuu


Tähän voisi auttaa tällainen viritelmä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tähän voisi auttaa tällainen viritelmä.


Katos vaan! Mä ehdin jo miettiä, voisiko ajolangan jotenkin lämmittää, mutta en oikein keksinyt, miten sen voisi tehdä. Näköjään voi! Kiitos, tämä on pidettävä mielessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tähän voisi auttaa tällainen viritelmä.


Tai tehdään ajolanka huonommin sähköä johtavasta materiaalista, niin siihen virtaa ajamalla se lämpenee ja sulattaa huurteen.  :Smile:  Se tietysti johtaa energianhukkaan silloinkin, kun lämmitystä ei tarvita. Mutta olisi mielenkiintoista laskea tuollaisen hinta. Se lisää tuon pätkän liikennöintikustannuksia, mutta niin mikä tahansa muukin menetelmä, jolla huurteesta päästään eroon.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:53 ----------

Mutta jos tuo viritelmä on yksinkertainen toteuttaa, niin ehkä se on parempi. Lämmittävälle langalle voisi kyllä olla muitakin vaihtoehtoja toteuttaa, luulen.

----------


## sane

> Yleisesti ihmettelen, mistä johtuu se, että metro tai Pisara saavat maksaa mitä vain ja vaikka metro Laajasaloon olisi kalliimpi ja hitaampi kuin ratikka, niin se on hyvä ratkaisu. Kun ratikka maksaisi 20 M, se on liikaa. 750 M tunneliin ei ole liikaa. Miksi toimittajat ja poliitikot eivät ideoi metrolle vaihtoehtoja ja päivittele sen hintaa, mutta kun jonnekin suunnitellaan ratikkaa, niin sille pitää aina keksiä mitä kummallisempia syitä, miksi sitä ei pidä tehdä. Ainakin se, että jo sadan vuoden kuluttua ratikan linjalle saatetaan tehdä metro. Ja näitä toinen toistaan hölmömpiä vaihtoehtoja sitten pidetään esillä jatkuvasti.


Koska Helsingin ratikka. Kaikki tietävät, että se liikkuu hitaasti, seisoo liikennevaloissa, kolisee ja tukkii risteykset. Sillan ylikin kuluisi lähemmäs 20 minuuttia, kun keskinopeudessa päästään hädin tuskin 15.

Metro sen sijaan liikkuu nopeasti ja luotettavasti, ei tuki risteyksiä eikä valoissa odottele. Köysiradatkin on koettu mahdollisilla Levin tai Ylläksen matkoilla toimiviksi, vähän täytyy jonottaa sisään, mutta sillä säästää pysähdytkset. Ja osasta löytyy jopa sauna, niin voidaan tarjota luksusta joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Koska Helsingin ratikka. Kaikki tietävät, että se liikkuu hitaasti, seisoo liikennevaloissa, kolisee ja tukkii risteykset.


Ja näin niiden on pakko tehdä myös ulkomaillakin. Eihän mikään voi olla niin hyvin tehtyä kuin korruptiovapaassa Suomessa, jossa kaikki hyvä on vain kotimaista ja ulkomaalaiset tuotteet hajoavat raiteille.

----------


## Compact

> Miten huolehditaan siitä, että huurtuminen pysyy sillä tavoin aisoissa, ettei siellä tarvitse ajaa kerran tunnissa glykolisulatusvaunulla? Uusissa työvaunuissahan on glykolilla toimiva huurteenpoisto/deicing-järjestelmä, ja voinee kyllä olettaa, että sillan yli ajetaan aamulla ennen liikenteen alkua mennen tullen, mutta ilmeisesti sopivissa sääoloissa se huurtuminen voi tuollaisella paikalla olla todellinen ongelma.


Raitiossa 4/2010 mainittiin tuon huurteenpoistoaineen nimi väärin, mutta korjattiin pian lehdessä 1/2011. Se vaikuttava aine on *glyserolia*.

----------


## iiko

> Yleisesti ihmettelen, mistä johtuu se, että metro tai Pisara saavat maksaa mitä vain ja vaikka metro Laajasaloon olisi kalliimpi ja hitaampi kuin ratikka, niin se on hyvä ratkaisu. Kun ratikka maksaisi 20 M, se on liikaa. 750 M tunneliin ei ole liikaa. Miksi toimittajat ja poliitikot eivät ideoi metrolle vaihtoehtoja ja päivittele sen hintaa, mutta kun jonnekin suunnitellaan ratikkaa, niin sille pitää aina keksiä mitä kummallisempia syitä, miksi sitä ei pidä tehdä. Ainakin se, että jo sadan vuoden kuluttua ratikan linjalle saatetaan tehdä metro. Ja näitä toinen toistaan hölmömpiä vaihtoehtoja sitten pidetään esillä jatkuvasti.
> 
> Argumentitkin ovat aivan hölmöjä, mutta kukaan ei sitä näytä tajuavan. Kuten se, että hinnaltaan moninkertaista metroa pidetään halvempana kuin vähemmän maksavaa raitiotietä. Tai tuuli kaataa raitiovaunut, minkä vuoksi lautta ja varsinkin korkeuksissa vaijerin varassa killuva köysiratagondoli on parempi ratkaisu.
> 
> Antero


Itse olen sitä mieltä Pisarasta, että se on rahan kaatamista kankkulan kaivoon - varsinkin kun sitä rahaa kaatuu sinne paljon. Väitän että loppulasku ei jää alle miljardin missään tapauksessa. Ihan yhtä lailla olen sitä mieltä, että Laajasalon raitiotieyhteys Korkeasaaren ja Tervasaaren kautta Krunaan on ihan yhtä typerä hanke, vaikkei se niin paljoa maksakaan. 

Ja miksikö? Siksi, että Laajasalosta pääsee Herttoniemeen aika kätevästi. Herttoniemestä kulkee metro, jolla pääsee keskustaan aika nopeasti. Lisäksi Kruununhaka on muutenkin aikamoinen sumppu, esimerkiksi Pohjoisrannan autoliikenteen vuoksi. Samalla tärvellään Tervasaaren virkistyskäyttö puhumattakaan Korkeasaaresta. 

Paras suunta sillalle olisi Kulosaari, mutta sepäs ei tietyistä syistä taida onnistua.

Ai niin, itsekin maalailit mielipidekirjoituksessasi kuvaa 70 km/h kulkevasta raitiovaunusta uudella upealla sillalla. Aika epärealistinen näkemys sekin, jonka takia olen sitä mieltä, ettei sinun kannattaisi muiden näkemyksiä pitää kamalan vanhakantaisina ja antiikkisina. Ko henkilö oli vaan sinun kanssasi eri mieltä, minusta hänen näkemys oli aivan perusteltu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ai niin, itsekin maalailit mielipidekirjoituksessasi kuvaa 70 km/h kulkevasta raitiovaunusta uudella upealla sillalla. Aika epärealistinen näkemys sekin, jonka takia olen sitä mieltä, ettei sinun kannattaisi muiden näkemyksiä pitää kamalan vanhakantaisina ja antiikkisina.


Miksi raitiovaunu 70 km/h nopeudella omalla radallaan tyhjällä sillalla olisi epärealistinen? Kalustolla, jonka huippunopeus on jo valmiiksi 70 km/h (vai oliko peräti 80 km/h). Sehän on vähän kuin toteaisi Helsingin keskustan liikenteen perusteella, että bemari moottoritiellä 200 km/h on epärealistinen. Tai että Helsingin aseman perusteella sanoisi, että 220 km/h Pendolino Lahteen on epärealistinen. Ja ei kannata puhua siitäkään, että lähibussit voisivat realistisesti ajaa 80 km/h Länsiväylällä. Sehän olisi hullua.

----------


## hylje

> Ja miksikö? Siksi, että Laajasalosta pääsee Herttoniemeen aika kätevästi. Herttoniemestä kulkee metro, jolla pääsee keskustaan aika nopeasti. Lisäksi Kruununhaka on muutenkin aikamoinen sumppu, esimerkiksi Pohjoisrannan autoliikenteen vuoksi. Samalla tärvellään Tervasaaren virkistyskäyttö puhumattakaan Korkeasaaresta.


Tervasaaren, Korkeasaaren, Mustikkamaan ja Laajasalon virkistysalueet ja -arvot tulevat päinvastoin suuren kantakaupungin yleisön saavutettaviin ihan eri tavalla kuin miten ties mistä Kulosaaresta ja Herttoniemestä kiertelevät liityntäbussit voivat ikinä päästä. Mielestäni sillat voisi perustella yksinomaan kantakaupungin asukkaiden sekä vierailijoiden virkistyskäytöllä. Uusien ja vanhojen laajasalolaisten merkittävästi paremmat yhteydet tulevat ikään kuin ilmaiseksi, kun ne ratikat pitää ajaa takaisinkin päin.

----------


## iiko

> Miksi raitiovaunu 70 km/h nopeudella omalla radallaan tyhjällä sillalla olisi epärealistinen? Kalustolla, jonka huippunopeus on jo valmiiksi 70 km/h (vai oliko peräti 80 km/h). Sehän on vähän kuin toteaisi Helsingin keskustan liikenteen perusteella, että bemari moottoritiellä 200 km/h on epärealistinen. Tai että Helsingin aseman perusteella sanoisi, että 220 km/h Pendolino Lahteen on epärealistinen. Ja ei kannata puhua siitäkään, että lähibussit voisivat realistisesti ajaa 80 km/h Länsiväylällä. Sehän olisi hullua.


Siitähän on mahdottomasti hyötyä kokonaismatka-ajan suhteen, että raitiovaunu huristaa reilun kilsan matkan seitsemääkymppiä päästäkseen seisomaan valoihin Pohjoisrantaan. Sitten huristellaan loppumatka paria kymppiä koko loppumatka. 

Mutta yhtä kaikki: minusta jotakuinkin turha liikenneratkaisu tuo on.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Siitähän on mahdottomasti hyötyä kokonaismatka-ajan suhteen, että raitiovaunu huristaa reilun kilsan matkan seitsemääkymppiä päästäkseen seisomaan valoihin Pohjoisrantaan. Sitten huristellaan loppumatka paria kymppiä koko loppumatka. 
> 
> Mutta yhtä kaikki: minusta jotakuinkin turha liikenneratkaisu tuo on.


Pohjoisrannasta on 1000 metriä matkaa Kaisaniemen metroasemalle. Kahtakymppiä ajamalla matka-ajaksi tulee Pohjoisrannasta 3 minuuttia. Siinä ajassa, kun ratikkaan Kruunuvuorenrannassa Koirasaarentiellä hypännyt on Kaisaniemessä, ei liityntäbussilla ole vielä ehtinyt edes Herttoniemen metroasemalle.

----------


## sane

> Mutta yhtä kaikki: minusta jotakuinkin turha liikenneratkaisu tuo on.


Vaikka se nostaisi rakennusoikeuden arvoa yhtä paljon tai enemmän kuin ko. hanke maksaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siitähän on mahdottomasti hyötyä kokonaismatka-ajan suhteen, että raitiovaunu huristaa reilun kilsan matkan seitsemääkymppiä päästäkseen seisomaan valoihin Pohjoisrantaan. Sitten huristellaan loppumatka paria kymppiä koko loppumatka.


Miten mielestäsi lauttauyhteys sitten olisi matkustajan ja matka-ajan kannalta parempi kuin ratikka sillalla?

HS:n julkaisema kirjoitukseni oli kritiikkiä Veli-Heikki Klemetin väitteelle siitä, että lautta on nopeampi kuin ratikka. Tänne JLF:ään kirjoitin siitä, miten ihmiset ja toimittajat uskovat tällaisia totuudenvastaisia väitteitä. Ja ihmettelen edelleen, että asia on kuten on. Mutta ehkä se johtuu siitä, että en ole psykologi, joka ymmärtäisi, miten ja miksi ihmisten aivot päätyvät epäloogisiin ja irrationaalisiin tuloksiin.

Antero

----------


## Kantokoski

Laajasalon ratikan, ja muidenkin ratikkasuunnitelmien, ainoa pelastus on kantakaupungin alittava tunneli välillä
Pasila - Meilahti - Töölö - Kamppi - Espa - Kruunuhaka/Katajanokka

Tästä tunnelista voitaisiin tehdä kaikki pikaraitiolinjaukset eri puolille Helsinkiä ja pääkaupunkiseutua, ja siihen saa mukaan kaikki raitiotiesuunnitelmat (-kalasatama). Tunnelia voi haaroittaa Pasilassa, Meilahdessa, Kampissa ja Espalla. Tuo alunperin "Töölön metrona" tunnettu projekti on oiva kehitysalusta kaikille uusille linjastoille ja nykyisten linjastojen jatkamiseksi esikaupunkilinjoiksi.

Asukasyhdistyksien on vaikea marista kapeista kaduista ja katoavista autopaikoista, kun silta Laajasalosta sukeltaa tunneliin. 

Näillä kiistelyillä kaikki tekevät hallaa joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle. Kaikista eniten ne jotka vaativat tunnelin sijaan pikaraitiovaunua (huh) kantakaupungin kaduille, kun asukkaat kuitenkin torppaavat nämä suunnitelmat. Ja taas valunut miljoonia suunnittelurahaa ja vuosikausien työtä hukkaan.

----------


## iiko

> Miten mielestäsi lauttauyhteys sitten olisi matkustajan ja matka-ajan kannalta parempi kuin ratikka sillalla?
> 
> HS:n julkaisema kirjoitukseni oli kritiikkiä Veli-Heikki Klemetin väitteelle siitä, että lautta on nopeampi kuin ratikka. Tänne JLF:ään kirjoitin siitä, miten ihmiset ja toimittajat uskovat tällaisia totuudenvastaisia väitteitä. Ja ihmettelen edelleen, että asia on kuten on. Mutta ehkä se johtuu siitä, että en ole psykologi, joka ymmärtäisi, miten ja miksi ihmisten aivot päätyvät epäloogisiin ja irrationaalisiin tuloksiin.
> 
> Antero


Minä tekisin sen Laajasalon liikenneratkaisun ihan nykyään olemassaoleviin reitteihin nojaten. Lautta nyt on lähinnä kesähupi (olkoonkin vaikka millainen jäävahvistettu vehje siinä), köysirata taas on vitsi. Stocka löytyy myös Itäkeskuksesta, jos sinne halutaan yhteydet. 

En tiedä, millaisiin laskelmiin ihmisten liikkumisesta taikka sen liikkumisen ennakoimisesta tuo koko silta- tai muu hanke oikein perustuu, mutta kuvittelisin että esimerkiksi työmatkaliikenne suuntautuisi suurimmalta osalta aivan muualle kuin Helsingin ydinkeskustaan, johon tuo raitioliikennesilta suuntautuisi. Minä pidän tuota turhana hankkeena, tuostakin säästyvä raha voitaisiin hyvin käyttää noiden poikittaisyhteyksien parantamiseen, jotka ovat oikeasti edelleenkin aivan surkeat.

----------


## hylje

> Näillä kiistelyillä kaikki tekevät hallaa joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle. Kaikista eniten ne jotka vaativat tunnelin sijaan pikaraitiovaunua (huh) kantakaupungin kaduille, kun asukkaat kuitenkin torppaavat nämä suunnitelmat. Ja taas valunut miljoonia suunnittelurahaa ja vuosikausien työtä hukkaan.


Miljoonien suunnittelurahat ovat halpaa lystiä. Tunneli nyt vain on ihan mielettömän kallista puuhaa, eikä sellaista voi oikeasti lätkiä mihin sattuu asukasyhdistyksien mielipahaa lievittämään. Vielä vähemmän sinne, missä matkustajia on paljon ja pysäkkejä kannattaa olla usein.

----------


## Kantokoski

Metron suunnittelumiljoonat ovat turhaa rahanmenoa, mutta kun kyseessä on lautta tai köysirata tai muu utopia-projekti, on suunnittelumiljoonat yhtäkkiä pikkurahaa? Heh.

Jo nykyiset museoratikat on torpattu milloin mistäkin asukkaiden vastustuksesta, miten kuvittelette pikaratikan mahtuvan kaduille?

Jos Töölön tunnelia ei nyt rakenneta pikaratikkana, 25 vuoden päästä se rakennetaan metrona, eikä silloin kannata kuvitella että nopea raideliikenne nousee maan pintaan edes Tuusulassa, vaan tunneliin mennään. Nyt pintapikaratikkaradoille on vielä paljon mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä tekisin sen Laajasalon liikenneratkaisun ihan nykyään olemassaoleviin reitteihin nojaten. Lautta nyt on lähinnä kesähupi (olkoonkin vaikka millainen jäävahvistettu vehje siinä), köysirata taas on vitsi. Stocka löytyy myös Itäkeskuksesta, jos sinne halutaan yhteydet. 
> 
> En tiedä, millaisiin laskelmiin ihmisten liikkumisesta taikka sen liikkumisen ennakoimisesta tuo koko silta- tai muu hanke oikein perustuu, mutta kuvittelisin että esimerkiksi työmatkaliikenne suuntautuisi suurimmalta osalta aivan muualle kuin Helsingin ydinkeskustaan, johon tuo raitioliikennesilta suuntautuisi. Minä pidän tuota turhana hankkeena, tuostakin säästyvä raha voitaisiin hyvin käyttää noiden poikittaisyhteyksien parantamiseen, jotka ovat oikeasti edelleenkin aivan surkeat.


Et ehkä ole perehtynyt Laajasalon ratikan historiaan sekä siitä tehtyihin selvityksiin. On ne käyty läpi tässä ketjussakin, mutta en edes oleta, että lukisit yli 1100 viestiä. Siksi yritän lyhyesti:

Ratikkasillan juttu on juuri siinä, että nykyisin reitein eli Herttoniemen kautta kantakaupunkiin tulee matka-ajaksi noin 45 minuuttia. Ratikkasillan avulla matka-ajaksi tulee puolet tästä. Ja joukkoliikenteen matka-aika on lyhyempi kuin autolla. Siksi tehdään muuta kuin nojataan nykyiseen reittiin.

Itiksessä on kyllä Stocka, mutta se ei ole Herttoniemen kautta paljoa lähempänä kuin Aleksin Stocka, joka on paljon isompi ja monipuolisempi. Ja jonka ympärillä on kokonainen kaupunkikeskusta, ei vain hikinen kauppakeskus. Ne liikkumislaskelmat perustuvat siihen, miten on liikkumistutkimuksista havaittu seudun asukkaiden liikkuvan. Eli mitä he haluavat ja minne he haluavat. Helsingin keskustalla on vain ylivoimainen vetovoima muuhun seutuun nähden. Joten sinne halutaan, ja jos tarjotaan nopeaa yhteyttä, sitä halutaan käyttää. Eli mieluummin mennään 20 minuutissa keskustaan kuin 20 minuutissa Itikseen, jos ollaan näiden kahden puolivälissä.

Kantakaupungin kanssa on niin, ettei sinne enää mahdu lisää autoja. Siksi on turhaa tehdä muuta kuin joukkoliikenneyhteys. Lisää ihmisiä kekustaan mahtuu, joten joukkoliikenneyhteys on mielekäs. Sillä sen avulla ihmiset pääsevät sinne minne haluavat. Työmatkaliikenne ei tässä edes ole ratkaiseva, sillä ihmiset tekevät 2 kertaa niin paljon muita matkoja kuin työmatkoja.

Jos ratikkasiltaa ei tehdä, ei säästetä mitään rahaa. Ne matkat, jotka laajasalolaiset tekisivät ratikalla Stadiin tehtäisiin autolla jonnekin muualle. Herttoniemeen ja muualle Laajasaloon tehtäisiin samalla rahalla tieliikennehankkeita. Niiden katteeksi kaupunki ei kuitenkaa saa myynti- ja vuokratuloja Kruunuvuorenrannan tonteista, koska ei synny lyhyttä etäisyyttä keskustaan ja alueen saavutettavuuden paranemista, josta ihmiset ovat valmiit maksamaan enemmän kuin mitä silta ja ratikka maksavat.

Siinä oli pähkinänkuoressa tausta sille, miksi Laajasaloon tehdään ratikkasilta.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Metron suunnittelumiljoonat ovat turhaa rahanmenoa, mutta kun kyseessä on lautta tai köysirata tai muu utopia-projekti, on suunnittelumiljoonat yhtäkkiä pikkurahaa? Heh.


Pintaratkaisut maksavat muutaman miljoonan kilometriltä. Ratikkaratkaisut ovat Helsingissä maksaneet viime aikoina reilun 5Me/km, Jokerille arvio on 10Me/km sis. sillat ja tunnelit. Tunneli muutama kymmenen miljoonaa kilometriltä. Länsimetron km-hinta on vastaavasti luokkaa 50Me/km. 

Kyllä, muutaman miljoonan suunnittelu on mahtava saldo jos voidaan säästää alle kilometri tunnelia.

----------


## sub

> Minä tekisin sen Laajasalon liikenneratkaisun ihan nykyään olemassaoleviin reitteihin nojaten.


Automaatteineen ja lyhentelyineen ratkaisut metron kanssa saattavat johtaa tilanteeseen, jossa kokonaan nykyisiin reitteihin nojautuminen ei ole kapasiteetin vuoksi mahdollista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jo nykyiset museoratikat on torpattu milloin mistäkin asukkaiden vastustuksesta, miten kuvittelette pikaratikan mahtuvan kaduille?


Ei ole. "Asukkaat vastustavat" on vaan hyvä tekosyy jättää jotain toteuttamatta. Vielä ei olla Helsingissä yhdenkään ratikkahankkeen kohdalla tutkittu luotettavasti, mitä mieltä asukkaat todellisuudessa ovat. Tämä "asukkaat vastustavat" merkitsee yleensä muutamaa yksittäistä, joskin äänekästä, asukasta. Kun hanketta ei muutenkaan olla toteuttamassa, tällaisen tekosyyn taakse on hyvä mennä.

----------


## Kantokoski

No kyllä asukkaat vastustavat, jos akselilta Kruunuhaka/Katajanokka, Espa, Kamppi, Töölö, Meilahti, sekä jopa Munkkivuoren suunnasta, häviää satoja autopaikkoja. 

Pikaratikka Helsingin kantakaupungin kaduilla vastaa melkeinpä sitä että rakennettaisiin moottoritie katutasoon, ja sitähän on yritetty, ja mihin se kaatui? Asukkaat kuitenkin haluavat nopeita ja esteettömiä raideyhteyksiä, ja asukkaat tykkäävät metrosta. Kevyempi kevytmetro tunneliin kantakaupungissa ja muualla pintaan on ratkaisu jossa on oikeasti potentiaalia.

"Töölön metro" pikaratikkana tunneliin on toimiva ja halpa ratkaisu. Ja se on erinomainen kompromissiratkaisu, sillä kaikki saavat jotain. Autopaikat säilyvät. Autoliikenteen kapasiteetti säilyy. Helsinki saa toisen "metrolinjan" useilla haaroilla. Tunnelin saa kantakaupunkiin. Pikaratikan haluavat saavat pintaratoja ympäri pääkaupunkiseutua.

Hyvä ja toimiva raidejoukkoliikenne voittaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ratikkasillan juttu on juuri siinä, että nykyisin reitein eli Herttoniemen kautta kantakaupunkiin tulee matka-ajaksi noin 45 minuuttia. Ratikkasillan avulla matka-ajaksi tulee puolet tästä. Ja joukkoliikenteen matka-aika on lyhyempi kuin autolla. Siksi tehdään muuta kuin nojataan nykyiseen reittiin.


Täydennetään vielä Anteron hyvää tiivistystä. Matka-aika keskustaan on tärkeä siksi, koska se aika pitkälle määrittelee asuntojen hinnat. Jos matka keskustaan puolittuu, tämä näkyy selvästi tällä hetkellä kaupungin omistamien tonttien hinnassa. Tonttien arvioitu hinnannousu riittää kevyesti kattamaan sillan aiheuttaman kustannuksen, joten kyseesssä on kaupungille itse asiassa kannattava investointi.

Sitten on hiukan toinen kysymys, millaista kaupunkia halutaan. Mielestäni on täysin ymmärrettävää, että jonkun mielestä perinteistä keskieurooppalaista kaupunkia ei tarvita nykyistä enempään tai että arvottaa suhteellisen luonnontilaisen merimaiseman hyvää kaupunginosaa arvokkaammaksi. Nämä ovat aitoja arvovalintoja. Mutta on ihan turha väittää, että silta olisi (kaupunki)taloudellisesti huono hanke.

----------


## Antero Alku

> "Töölön metro" pikaratikkana tunneliin on toimiva ja halpa ratkaisu. Ja se on erinomainen kompromissiratkaisu, sillä kaikki saavat jotain. Autopaikat säilyvät. Autoliikenteen kapasiteetti säilyy. Helsinki saa toisen "metrolinjan" useilla haaroilla. Tunnelin saa kantakaupunkiin. Pikaratikan haluavat saavat pintaratoja ympäri pääkaupunkiseutua.


Asia on kyllä niin päin, että halvemmaksi tulee tehdä parkkiluola jokaista poistuvaa kadunvarsipysäköintipaikka kohden kuin rakentaa maanalaista joukkoliikennettä. Kun otetaan Espoon metron keskihinta asemalle, noin 140 M, niin sillä tehdään 3000 auton parkkiluola. Se vastaa tuollaista 15 km:n kadunvarsipituutta pysäköintipaikkoja.

Maanalainen joukkoliikenne tietenkin lisää katuverkon autoilulle jäävää kapasiteettia. Sen vuoksi sitä maanalaista Helsinkiin haluttiinkin jo 1955 lähtien. Mutta parkkitilaa se ei kuitenkaan lisää, joten ei sillä katukapasiteetilla olisi paljonkaan hyötyä. Paitsi tietenkin siinä tapauksessa, että tehdään sekä parkkiluolat että tunnelit.

Näinhan se joukkoiikenne edistyy, eikö?

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> No kyllä asukkaat vastustavat, jos akselilta Kruunuhaka/Katajanokka, Espa, Kamppi, Töölö, Meilahti, sekä jopa Munkkivuoren suunnasta, häviää satoja autopaikkoja.


Vastustavia asukkaita löytyy aina ja kaikkialta, oli hanke mikä tahansa. Se on kuitenkin eri asia kuin "asukkaat vastustavat". Vastustelevista vain osa perustelee kantaansa autopaikkavähennyksillä.

----------


## hylje

Näinhän se on Antero, että Helsingin poliittisessa realismissa ainoa hyvä tapa edistää joukkoliikennettä on edistää autoilua ensin, ja sitten ei ole tarve edistää joukkoliikennettä. Näkeehän sen saavutettavuustutkimuksestakin.

----------


## GT8N

> Pikaratikka Helsingin kantakaupungin kaduilla vastaa melkeinpä sitä että rakennettaisiin moottoritie katutasoon, ja sitähän on yritetty, ja mihin se kaatui? Asukkaat kuitenkin haluavat nopeita ja esteettömiä raideyhteyksiä, ja asukkaat tykkäävät metrosta. Kevyempi kevytmetro tunneliin kantakaupungissa ja muualla pintaan on ratkaisu jossa on oikeasti potentiaalia.


Siis anteeksi mitä?  :Shocked:  Pikaraitiotie ja moottoritie ovat kaksi täysin eri asiaa. Jos vertaa ihan vaikka Tvärbanaa ja Kehä yhtä huomaa melko hyvin eron. Ainoa yhteinen tekijä pikaraitiotiellä ja moottoritiellä on samansuuruinen kapasiteetti, mutta vaikutus ympäristöön, kaupunkirakenteeseen, taloudellisuuteen, kulkumuoto-osuuksiin, ym. ym. on täysin päinvastainen. Nopea ja esteetön raideyhteys on nimenomaan pikaraitiotie, eikä harvan asemavälin omaava ja maan alle kaivettu "pyhä lehmä".




> "Töölön metro" pikaratikkana tunneliin on toimiva ja halpa ratkaisu.


Asiaankuuluvassa ketjussa tähän on jo esitettyhinta. Halpuus on siis kovin suhteellista.



> Laskeskelin tuossa, että Mannerheimnitiellä on (maalle päin mennessä) Lasipalatsin ja Töölön tullin välillä nykyisin ratikkapysäkkien väli keskimäärin noin 470 m, ja tuon välin pituus on noin 3,0 km. Jos näiden pysäkkien välit päästään ajamaan 40 km/h huippunopeutta pysähtymättä 0,8 m/s^2 nopeudenmuutoksin ja pysäkeillä seistään keskimäärin 24 s, niin aikaa kuluu noin 8,5 min ja keskinopeudeksi tulee 21,5 km/h. Jos taas tuolle välille rakennettaisiin ratikkatunneli ja karsittaisiin esim. Töölön hallin ja Hesperian puiston pysäkit pois ja ajettaisiin asemien välillä 70 km/h, niin aikaa kuluisi 6 min ja keskinopeudeksi tulisi 30 km/h.
> 
> Cut'n'cover -tunnelille jos arvio hinnaksi 40-50 Meur/km, niin tuo tunneli maksaisi 120-150 miljoonaa euroa, eli 50-60 miljoonaa euroa per säästetty minuutti matka-ajassa pysäkiltä pysäkille. Ja vaati vielä kahden pysäkin poistamisen. Melko kalliita minuutteja sanoisin.






> Ja se on erinomainen kompromissiratkaisu, sillä kaikki saavat jotain.


Kyllä, kaikki saavat jotakin. Tunnelinkaivajat kivan bisneksen ja veronmaksajat kalliin laskun.


> Pikaratikan haluavat saavat pintaratoja ympäri pääkaupunkiseutua.


Sen päivän minäkin haluaisin nähdä! Tällä hetkellä ei ihan taida kaupungin kassa muutaman kivan tunneli- ja automaatiosirkuksen jälkeen paljon kevyen raideliikenteen tekemiseen riittää.





> Hyvä ja toimiva raidejoukkoliikenne voittaa.


Kyllä, muttei Suomessa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> No kyllä asukkaat vastustavat, jos akselilta Kruunuhaka/Katajanokka, Espa, Kamppi, Töölö, Meilahti, sekä jopa Munkkivuoren suunnasta, häviää satoja autopaikkoja. 
> 
> Pikaratikka Helsingin kantakaupungin kaduilla vastaa melkeinpä sitä että rakennettaisiin moottoritie katutasoon, ja sitähän on yritetty, ja mihin se kaatui? Asukkaat kuitenkin haluavat nopeita ja esteettömiä raideyhteyksiä, ja asukkaat tykkäävät metrosta. Kevyempi kevytmetro tunneliin kantakaupungissa ja muualla pintaan on ratkaisu jossa on oikeasti potentiaalia.
> 
> "Töölön metro" pikaratikkana tunneliin on toimiva ja halpa ratkaisu. Ja se on erinomainen kompromissiratkaisu, sillä kaikki saavat jotain. Autopaikat säilyvät. Autoliikenteen kapasiteetti säilyy. Helsinki saa toisen "metrolinjan" useilla haaroilla. Tunnelin saa kantakaupunkiin. Pikaratikan haluavat saavat pintaratoja ympäri pääkaupunkiseutua.
> 
> Hyvä ja toimiva raidejoukkoliikenne voittaa.


Käskikö joku hävittää kokonaan ne parkkipaikat? Esim. Liisankadun noin sadan paikan siirtäminen maan alle maksaa maksimissaan noin 5-7 Meur (perustuu Hakaniemeen huonommalle maaperälle suunnitellun pysäköintiluolan kustannusarvioon) ja jos lisäksi Liisankadun poikkikaduilta siivotaan 20-30 paikkaa jakelu- ja asiointiliikenteen tarpeeseen, ei loppusumma ole vieläkään kuin 6,5-9 miljoonaa euroa. Tämä on murto-osa Kruunuvuoren raitiotiehankkeen kokonaisbudjetista.

Pikaraitiotie Helsingin kantakaupungissa ei tarvitse olla tätä kummempi. Kuvassa näkyvä katu näyttää toki vähän lähiömäiseltä, mutta siirtämällä talot kiinni katuun ja korottamalla niitä kerroksella parilla, voisi näkymä olla Helsinginkadulta tai Aleksis Kiven kadulta. Aleksis Kiven kadulle toivoisinkin tuollaista rataympäristöä. Autoliikenteen risteyksiä kun ei ole liian tiheästi ja jalankulkijoidenkin ylityspaikat varustettu keskikorokkeilla ja/tai valo-ohjattu, niin ei noin 40 km/h ajonopeus pysäkkien välillä liene ongelma. 600 m pysäkinvälillä (vastaa esim. Hakaniemen ja Haapaniemen pysäkkien välistä etäisyyttä) keskinopeudeksi tulee 24 km/h. Eli samaa luokkaa kuin Raide-Jokerille on suunniteltu.

----------


## iiko

> Täydennetään vielä Anteron hyvää tiivistystä. Matka-aika keskustaan on tärkeä siksi, koska se aika pitkälle määrittelee asuntojen hinnat. Jos matka keskustaan puolittuu, tämä näkyy selvästi tällä hetkellä kaupungin omistamien tonttien hinnassa. Tonttien arvioitu hinnannousu riittää kevyesti kattamaan sillan aiheuttaman kustannuksen, joten kyseesssä on kaupungille itse asiassa kannattava investointi.


Elikä todellisuudessa tulevat laajasalolaiset maksaisivat tämän hienon joukkoliikennesillan? 

Koska tässä nyt mentiin tonttien hinnannousuun ja sitä kautta rakennuskustannusten nousuun, niin kantakaupungin asuntojen hinnat ovat jo nykyisin sellaisella tasolla, että oikeasti pitäisi löytää keinoja, jolla hintakäyrä saataisiin kääntymään alaspäin. Omalla asuinalueellanikin ollaan lähellä tilannetta, jossa asuntojen neliöhinnat alkavat vitosella ja vaikka asuntoni omistankin, en ole mitenkään riemuissani tästä kehityksestä ollenkaan. Näin ollen olisin jo valmis tähän perustuen vastustamaan siltaa.

Toisaalta, niin kauan kuin Hanasaari polttaa hiiltä (taikka kepun toivomuksesta risuja), ei varmaan kannata sillasta haaveilla. Vai halutaanko sille niin suuri alituskorkeus, että siitä pääsee hiililaivalla alta?

----------


## hylje

> kantakaupungin asuntojen hinnat ovat jo nykyisin sellaisella tasolla, että oikeasti pitäisi löytää keinoja, jolla hintakäyrä saataisiin kääntymään alaspäin.


Mielestäsi kantakaupungin asuntojen hintoja ei saada alaspäin (tai edes nousua hidastumaan) tarjoamalla enemmän kantakaupunkia muistuttavia asuntoja Laajasalossa?

Avain asuinneliöiden hintojennousun taittamiseen ei ole uusissa kaupunginosissa kuten Laajasalossa, täydennysrakentamisessa, asuntotuottajien kilpailutilanteessa eikä moottoriteiden lakkauttamisessa vaan kaikissa yhtäaikaa. Asuntoja nyt vaan on taiottava vähän enemmän, kuin mitä kysyntää on. Joka hintatasolla, mukaanlukien kalliilla.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Elikä todellisuudessa tulevat laajasalolaiset maksaisivat tämän hienon joukkoliikennesillan? 
> 
> Koska tässä nyt mentiin tonttien hinnannousuun ja sitä kautta rakennuskustannusten nousuun, niin kantakaupungin asuntojen hinnat ovat jo nykyisin sellaisella tasolla, että oikeasti pitäisi löytää keinoja, jolla hintakäyrä saataisiin kääntymään alaspäin. Omalla asuinalueellanikin ollaan lähellä tilannetta, jossa asuntojen neliöhinnat alkavat vitosella ja vaikka asuntoni omistankin, en ole mitenkään riemuissani tästä kehityksestä ollenkaan. Näin ollen olisin jo valmis tähän perustuen vastustamaan siltaa.


Eli siis: (1) asukkaat ovat valmiit maksamaan enemmän asuinalueesta jossa on hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet kuin alueesta jossa on huonot joukkoliikenneyhteydet. (2) Hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien rakentaminen nostaa asuntojen ja alueen hintaa. Tästä seuraa (3) pitää rakentaa kaikkialle mahdollisimman huonot joukkoliikenneyhteydet, jotta saadaan huonoja ja halvempia lähiöitä. 

Vaihtoehtoinen tapa ajatella asiaa: 1. joukkoliikenteen laatutaso nostaa hintoja esim. siksi että osa asukkaista kykenee elämään ilman autoa. Asumisen kokonaishinta jää näin huokeammaksi kuin autolähiössä asumisen hinta. 2. Kaupungin kokonaishintataso riippuu asuntojen tarjonnasta ja kysynnästä. Jos hyviä alueita riittää 100 tuhannelle asukkaalle, niin silloin niiden hintataso asettuu tasolle jossa 100 001 isotuloisin/rikkain, joka haluaisi tuolle alueelle, ei hintaa kykene maksamaan. Rakentamalla hyvää aluetta 10000 uudelle asukkaalle, riittää 10000 uuden asukkaan rahat hyvään asuinalueeseen. Riippumatta siitä, mitä asunnot siellä uudella alueella maksavat.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Elikä todellisuudessa tulevat laajasalolaiset maksaisivat tämän hienon joukkoliikennesillan?


Joo. Näin on ja näin pitääkin olla, sillä tulevat laajasalolaiset ovat niitä, jotka siitä sillasta hyötyvät. Tuossa olisi tiettyä pointtia, jos alueen asukkaat olisivat jo ostaneet asuntonsa ja jälkikäteen kerroittaisiin, että sillan takia pitäisikin maksaa vielä ekstraa. Mutta nythän kukaan ei ole vielä asuntoaan ostanut. Jos joukkoliikenneyhteys ei tunnu hintansa arvoiselta, niin sitten voi ostaa asuntonsa jostain muualta. Helsingin seudulla on paljonkin asuinalueita 45 minuutin päässä keskustasta ja uusillekin alueille löytyy kohtuu helposti tilaa. Sen sijaan noin 20 minuutin etäisyydellä tarjointaa on koko lailla vähemmän ja varsinkaan uusille on vaikea löytää paikkaa.

Koko seudun hintatasosta sen verran, että kaikkien asuntojen yhteenlaskettu hinta riippuu lähinnä asukkaiden yhteenlasketusta maksuhalukkuudesta, joka nykyisellään on tarkoittaa käytännössä maksukyvykkyyttää. Näissä oloissa kyse on nollasummapelistä, eli jos Laajasalossa hinnat nousevat enemmän kuin keskimäärin, niin vastaavasti hinnat muualla hieman laskevat (tai nousevat hitaammin kuin keskimäärin, olettaen että meidän asuntokupla pystyy vielä kasvamaan). Kun rakennetaan hienoja ja hyviä alueita, niin kokonaisuuden kannalta tämä tarkoittaa, että suuremmalla osalla kaupunkilaisista on varaa asua hyvillä alueilla. Myös edullisten asuntojen tarjonta paranee, kun niistä muuttaa pois ihmisiä parempiin asuntoihin niiden tultua heidän ulottuvilleen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Elikä todellisuudessa tulevat laajasalolaiset maksaisivat tämän hienon joukkoliikennesillan?


Kyllä, koska he haluavat tehdä niin. Onko se väärin?

Edellä olevissa viesteissä onkin jo kerrottu asuntojen hinnanmuotostuksesta. Voin vielä selittää asiaa kolmannella tavalla. Eli 20 minuutin etäisyydellä Aleksanterinkadulta asunnot maksavat nyt jotain, sanotaan vaikka 4000 /m2. Hinta on markkinahinta, kysynnän ja tarjonnan tasapaino. Hinta muuttuu, jos jompi kumpi muuttuu. Laajasalon ratikkasilta on muutos, joka lisää 20 minuutin etäisyydellä olevia asuntoja. Eli niiden määrä lisääntyy, ja silloin niiden hinta laskee. Tämä on nimenomaan kuluttajan etu.




> Koska tässä nyt mentiin tonttien hinnannousuun ja sitä kautta rakennuskustannusten nousuun, niin kantakaupungin asuntojen hinnat ovat jo nykyisin sellaisella tasolla, että oikeasti pitäisi löytää keinoja, jolla hintakäyrä saataisiin kääntymään alaspäin.


Asuntojen markkinahinta ei riipu rakennuskustannuksista, jotka ovat samat, rakennetaan sitten 20 tai 40 minuutin etäisyydelle. Se, mikä muuttuu, on rakennusliikkeen tai rakennuttajan kate. Keino alentaa asuntojen hintoja on lisätä tarjontaa ja nostaa asuntojen käyttöarvoa. Kuten Hylje kirjoitti, siihen tarvitaan kaikkia kaupunkirakenteen ja kaupungin toiminnallisuuden keinoja.

Eli Laajasalon ratikkasilta ei nosta vaan laskee asuntojen hintoja. Koska se lisää asuntojen käyttöarvoa, jolloin lisääntyy sellaisten asuntojen määrä, joita ei ole kylliksi tarjolla.

Ja kääntäen, Laajasalon ratikkasillan tekemättä jättäminen nostaa asuntojen hintoja. Koska silloin lisätään niiden asuntojen arvoa, joita ei haluta. Kysynnän kasvaessa vähistä halutuista asunnoista kilpailee useampi kuluttaja, jolloin haluttujen asuntojen hinta nousee. Mutta koska nekään, jotka eivät saaneet haluttua asuntoa, tarvitsevat asunnon, myös huono asuminen käy kaupaksi. Ja silläkin on enemmän kysyntää ja siten hinnat korkeammalla.




> Toisaalta, niin kauan kuin Hanasaari polttaa hiiltä (taikka kepun toivomuksesta risuja), ei varmaan kannata sillasta haaveilla. Vai halutaanko sille niin suuri alituskorkeus, että siitä pääsee hiililaivalla alta?


Siihen laivaväylälle tulee läppäsilta. Se on auki muutaman päivän välein, mahdollisesti öisin.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Elikä todellisuudessa tulevat laajasalolaiset maksaisivat tämän hienon joukkoliikennesillan?


Jos tämä olisi oikein/väärin-väittämä, vastaus kuuluisi että puoliksi oikein.

Laajasalon nykyisten asukkaiden kannalta ratikkasilta on lottovoitto, sillä se nostaa heidän asuntojensa arvoa. Jos arvonnousun haluaa realisoida, voi myydä kotinsa ja ostaa uuden sellaiselta alueelta, joka on yhtä kaukana keskustasta kuin vanha Laajasalo oli ennen ratikkasiltaa.

Laajasalon uusien asukkaiden kannalta asia on kuten kirjoitat: he maksavat asunnoistaan enemmän sen vuoksi, että alueelta on paremmat joukkoliikennepalvelut kuin ilman siltaa. Tätä ei kuitenkaan yleisesti ottaen pidetä ongelmana, sillä kenekäänhän ei ole pakko muuttaa juuri Laajasaloon. Jos ei halua maksaa niitä hintoja, joita ratikka-Kruunuvuorenrannassa pyydetään, voi ostaa asunnon vaikkapa Saunalahdesta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tähän keskustelun jatkoksi voisi vielä todeta yhden asian: markkinahinta muodostuu toteutuneista kaupoista. Eli ei kannata väittää, että jos asuntojen hinnat nousevat (vaikka nyt siksi, että asunto tulee paremman joukkoliikenneyhteyden ääreen), ihmisillä ei ole varaa asuntoja ostaa. Asuntojen hinnat nousevat nimenomaan siksi, että ihmisillä on varaa ja halukkuutta ostaa kalliita asuntoja. Ei tietenkään kaikilla, mutta eiväthän kaikki voi Helsingin keskustaan tai lähelle sitä mahtuakaan. Tai siis eivät voi nykyisellä asuntomäärällä mahtua, ja siksihän juuri se Laajasalon siltakin tehdään.

----------


## iiko

> Kyllä, koska he haluavat tehdä niin. Onko se väärin?
> Edellä olevissa viesteissä onkin jo kerrottu asuntojen hinnanmuotostuksesta. Voin vielä selittää asiaa kolmannella tavalla. Eli 20 minuutin etäisyydellä Aleksanterinkadulta asunnot maksavat nyt jotain, sanotaan vaikka 4000 /m2. Hinta on markkinahinta, kysynnän ja tarjonnan tasapaino. Hinta muuttuu, jos jompi kumpi muuttuu. Laajasalon ratikkasilta on muutos, joka lisää 20 minuutin etäisyydellä olevia asuntoja. Eli niiden määrä lisääntyy, ja silloin niiden hinta laskee. Tämä on nimenomaan kuluttajan etu.


20 minuutin etäisyydellä Aleksilta ei muuten saa neljällä tonnilla neliö mitään asuntoa. Itse olen seurannut tarkemmin Pitkänsillan jälkeisien asuntojen hintatasoa ja sielläkin ollaan varmaan jossain viiden tonnin keskihinnoissa. 

Mutta tuohon hintojen laskuun en usko sillä perusteella, että Laajasaloon tulee lisää tarjontaa. Uusien asuntojen hinnat ovat nyt jo erittäin korkeita, koska alueella on kysyntyää ja rakennusliikkeet kynivät todennäköisesti hirvittäviä katteita uusista taloista - johtuen juuri alueen hintatasosta. Kannattaa vaikkapa kurkistaa, mitä Kalasatamaan (oikeammin Sompasaareen) rakennettavien uusien talojen neliöhinnat ovat. 

Mutta eiköhän pointtini ole tullut selväksi: pidän kyseistä siltahanketta turhana. Lisätään vielä se, että minusta on oikeastaan aika kummallista, että kaikki raitioliikenne tungetaan oikeasti samaan sumppuun. Kannattaisiko pikemminkin miettiä sitä, että raitioliikennettä laajennettaisiin laajemmalle alueelle? Nytkin kun jossain sopivassa paikassa on jumi, niin miltei kaikki linjat ovat sekaisin.

----------


## petteri

> 20 minuutin etäisyydellä Aleksilta ei muuten saa neljällä tonnilla neliö mitään asuntoa. Itse olen seurannut tarkemmin Pitkänsillan jälkeisien asuntojen hintatasoa ja sielläkin ollaan varmaan jossain viiden tonnin keskihinnoissa.


Tuo ei ihan pidä paikkaansa. Huopalahden tai Herttoniemen aseman vierestä saa asuntoja alle 4000 euron neliöltä ja matka-aika Aleksille (Stockmannin kellon alle) on 20 minuuttia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo ei ihan pidä paikkaansa. Huopalahden tai Herttoniemen aseman vierestä saa asuntoja alle 4000 euron neliöltä ja matka-aika Aleksille (Stockmannin kellon alle) on 20 minuuttia.


Ja Tikkurilan!

Tuohon asuntojen hinta-automaattiin en minäkään usko että se rahoittaisi yksin Kruununvuorenselän raitiotiesillan.  Osa asunnoista olisi joka tapauksessa rakennettava vuokra- tai asumisoikeus- tai Hitas- asunnoiksi. Hankkeeseen sisältyy kyllä riskejä, mutta ne riskit on otettava jos halutaan saada aikaan jotain. Vaikka raitiotiesillan rakentaminen ennenkuin varsinainen kaupunginosa on valmis, on hyvin etupainotteissta niin se kannattaa tehdä tulevaisuuden varalle. Esim jos Santahaminaan aletaan joskus saada rakentaa muuta kuin pelkästään varuskuntaan kuuluvia toimintoja niin siloin ei pelkällä bussiyhteydellä enää pärjätä jos Herttoniemessä metro on muutenkin täynnä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Vaikka raitiotiesillan rakentaminen ennenkuin varsinainen kaupunginosa on valmis, on hyvin etupainotteissta niin se kannattaa tehdä tulevaisuuden varalle.


Ehdottomasti näin. Joukkoliikenneyhteyden on hyvä olla valmis siinä vaiheessa kun porukkaa alkaa suuremmissa määrin muuttamaan alueelle. Martinlaakson lähiliikennerata tehtiin aikoinaan lähestulkoon metsään, jonka jälkeen vasta rakennettiin asemanseudut täyteen.

----------


## Dakkus

> minusta on oikeastaan aika kummallista, että kaikki raitioliikenne tungetaan oikeasti samaan sumppuun. Kannattaisiko pikemminkin miettiä sitä, että raitioliikennettä laajennettaisiin laajemmalle alueelle? Nytkin kun jossain sopivassa paikassa on jumi, niin miltei kaikki linjat ovat sekaisin.


Tuota noin... Laajasalo on saari. Jos sieltä halutaan monta ratikkalinjaa ulos jotenkin muuten kuin yhtenä sumppuna, täytyy rakentaa useampi silta, tunneli tai raitiovaunuja kuljettava sukellusvene. (Sukellusvene on lauttaa parempi valinta siksi, että se ei kärsi hankalimmistakaan jääolosuhteista. Oikein toteutettuna lastauksen ja purunkin voi toteuttaa veden pintaa alempana).

Kokisin, että neljä tai viisi sukellusvenelinjaa voisi olla hyvä ratkaisu tuon ratikoiden erittäin vakavan uhan muodostavan sumppuuntumisen ehkäisemiseksi

----------


## sub

> Tuohon asuntojen hinta-automaattiin en minäkään usko että se rahoittaisi yksin Kruununvuorenselän raitiotiesillan.


Kysymys on tonttien hinnasta, ei niinkään asuntojen. Jos kaupunki ei tuossa sijainnissa, jossa etäisyys maan kalleimpiin neliöihin puolittuu sillan avulla, onnistu hyödyntämään taloudellisesti tätä, niin koko mekanismi on syytä kyseinalaistaa. Jos metroa, jossa vaikutukset tonttimaan hintaan ovat huomattavasti pistemäisempiä, perustellaan näin, niin miksei sitten ratikkaakin?

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Tuota noin... Laajasalo on saari. Jos sieltä halutaan monta ratikkalinjaa ulos jotenkin muuten kuin yhtenä sumppuna, täytyy rakentaa useampi silta, tunneli tai raitiovaunuja kuljettava sukellusvene. (Sukellusvene on lauttaa parempi valinta siksi, että se ei kärsi hankalimmistakaan jääolosuhteista. Oikein toteutettuna lastauksen ja purunkin voi toteuttaa veden pintaa alempana).
> 
> Kokisin, että neljä tai viisi sukellusvenelinjaa voisi olla hyvä ratkaisu tuon ratikoiden erittäin vakavan uhan muodostavan sumppuuntumisen ehkäisemiseksi


Laasalosta tulevia ratikkalinjoja voi alkaa hajauttaa niin haluttaessa jo Sompasaaren kohdalla, kuten olen aiemminkin jo kirjoittanut. Toki kaikki Laajasalon ratikat kulkisivat Laajasalon ja Sompasaaren välin samoja siltoja pitkin, mutta Sompasaaresta voisi laittaa yhden linjan kulkemaan Kalasataman metroaseman suuntaan. Siis Kalasatama(M)-Kumpula-Pasila-reitti on oikeastikin suunnitteilla ja minusta Laajasalo-Kalasatama(M)-Kumpulan kampus-Pasila-Meilahden sairaala-Munkkiniemi ei kuulostaisi yhtään pahalta vaihtoehdolta. En tiedä minkälaisia kuormituksia tuo linja voisi saada, mutta ainakin sillä pääsisi moneen haluttuun kohteeseen. Tällä linjalla Laajasalosta tulijat voisivat vaihtaa metroon Kalasatamassa ja tietenkin mennä ostoksille Kalasataman silloin vielä melko uuteen ostoskeskukseen, Kumpulassa opiskelijat pääsisivät mukavasti myös suoraan ratikalla perille ja Pasilassa voisi vaihtaa junaan ja onhan esimerkiksi Itä-Pasilassa paljon työpaikkoja eikä myöskään pidä unohtaa Keski-Pasilan suunnitelmia. Meilahden sairaalalle menijöitä olisi varmasti myös jonkin verran. Kuinka paljon sitten sillat Sompasaaresta Kruununhakaan ja Merihakaan maksavat? Kyllä minun puolestani saa rakentaa vaikka molemmat sillat. Kruunhaan kautta keskustaan pääsee nopeasti eikä tarvitse niin pitkään kulkea tukkoisilla reittiosuuksilla. Merihaan kautta liikennöinnin etu olisi siinä, että juurikin Merihaka saisi ratikkayhteyden, minkä se varmasti ansaitsisikin. Jos vielä Pohjoisranta saa ratikkakiskot, niin kyllä ratikat saadaan hajautettua eri puolille kantakaupunkiin ilman mitään kovin kummallista temppuilua.

Uskoisin että Sompasaaresta tulee oikein hieno kantakaupungin jatke, sillä onhan sinne tulossa aina sen eteläkärkeä myöten umpikortteleita. Silta Kruununhaasta Sompasaareen tulee rakentaa jo pelkästään Sompasaaren itsensä takia. Ei Sompasaaren eteläkärjestä yhteys Hakaniemen suuntaan olisi ollenkaan pahitteeksi. Tuolloin Sompasaari olisi kaikkea muuta kuin pussinperä ja se kyllä hyödyttäisi paljon tulevia sompasaarelaisia.

Sitäkin voi aina pohtia, että voisiko linjasta 79 saada kannattavan poikittaisratikkayhteyden, joka voisi esimerkiksi lähteä Laajasalosta ja kulkea Herttoniemen metroaseman ja metroradan pohjoispuolisen Herttoniemen asuinalueen ja Viikin kautta Malmin asemalle ja miksei vaikka siitä vielä pidemmällekin. Tuolloin Laajasalosta saisi hyvän yhteyden lentoasemalle: ratikalla Malmille ja siitä Kehärataa pitkin perille.

----------


## petteri

> Laasalosta tulevia ratikkalinjoja voi alkaa hajauttaa niin haluttaessa jo Sompasaaren kohdalla, kuten olen aiemminkin jo kirjoittanut.


Jos Laajasalosta tulevia raitiolinjoja haluttaisiin hajauttaa, toinen potentiaainen reitti olisi minusta Laajasalo - Herttoniemi - Kalasatama - Pasila - Munkkiniemi (-Otaniemi - Tapiola).

----------


## Kantokoski

> Tuota noin... Laajasalo on saari. Jos sieltä halutaan monta ratikkalinjaa ulos jotenkin muuten kuin yhtenä sumppuna, täytyy rakentaa useampi silta, tunneli tai raitiovaunuja kuljettava sukellusvene. (Sukellusvene on lauttaa parempi valinta siksi, että se ei kärsi hankalimmistakaan jääolosuhteista. Oikein toteutettuna lastauksen ja purunkin voi toteuttaa veden pintaa alempana).
> 
> Kokisin, että neljä tai viisi sukellusvenelinjaa voisi olla hyvä ratkaisu tuon ratikoiden erittäin vakavan uhan muodostavan sumppuuntumisen ehkäisemiseksi


Mikä parasta, Laajasaloon voidaan rakentaa kanava/kanavia, kuten myös Santahaminaan, joita sukellusvenelinjat voisi hyödyntää. Kyllä nämä pitäisi tutkia.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos Laajasalosta tulevia raitiolinjoja haluttaisiin hajauttaa, toinen potentiaainen reitti olisi minusta Laajasalo - Herttoniemi - Kalasatama - Pasila - Munkkiniemi (-Otaniemi - Tapiola).


Toi vois jopa toimia! Ehkä makuasia, mennäänkö Laajasalon ja Kalasataman välillä siltaa pitkin vai Hertsikan kautta, molemmissa puolensa. Ylipäätään 58 pitäisi saada raiteille, mikä voisi onnistua jopa "ilmaiseksi", jos Herttoniemen teollisuusalueen tilalle rakennetaan lisää kaupunkia. Metropuoluetta voisi lepyttää Roihikan kautta kiertävällä haaralla, jossa Roihuvuoren kirkon alla olisi metroasema.  :Wink:

----------


## Nrg

> Mutta tuohon hintojen laskuun en usko sillä perusteella, että Laajasaloon tulee lisää tarjontaa. Uusien asuntojen hinnat ovat nyt jo erittäin korkeita, koska alueella on kysyntyää ja rakennusliikkeet kynivät todennäköisesti hirvittäviä katteita uusista taloista - johtuen juuri alueen hintatasosta. Kannattaa vaikkapa kurkistaa, mitä Kalasatamaan (oikeammin Sompasaareen) rakennettavien uusien talojen neliöhinnat ovat.


Mielenkiintoinen uskomus. Itse kun ainakin väittäisin, että tarjonnan lisääntymisellä olisi markkinahintaan laskeva vaikutus. Eikä ketään ilmeisesti pakoteta maksamaan hirmuhintoja, vaan ne kuvaavat kohteidensa oikeaa arvoa. Se on kuitenkin vain mitä itse uskon.

Ainiin. Tästä oli muuten olemassa eräs tieteenalakin, taloustiede, joka kysynnän, tarjonnan ja tasapainohinnan välisiä kytköksiä tutkii. Sen perusperiaatteet ovat jokseenkin ristiriidassa uskomuksesi kanssa. En sano, että se olisi tuulimyllyjä vastaan taistelemista, mutta melko paljon lienee duunia edessä, mikäli niitä meinaa vääräksi todistaa.

Toki kun Kruunuvuorenranta joskus aikoinaan valmistuu, ei asuntojen reaalinen hinta ole varmaan laskenut tarjonnan lisääntymisestä huolimatta. Ainakaan nykykehityksellä. En kuitenkaan usko, että suuri kaikkien kantakaupunki- ja puolikantakaupunkiasuntojen omistajien kartelli pysyy niin vahvana, että se voisi estää tarjonnan lisääntymisen hintoja laskevan vaikutuksen. Sikäli kun sellainen kartelli on olemassa. Ja sellainen tavallaan vaaditaan, jotta voidaan estää edellä mainittu kehitys tai sitten tässä on vain kyse yksi niistä lukuisista asioista, joita en vain kerta kaikkiaan ymmärrä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En kuitenkaan usko, että suuri kaikkien kantakaupunki- ja puolikantakaupunkiasuntojen omistajien kartelli pysyy niin vahvana, että se voisi estää tarjonnan lisääntymisen hintoja laskevan vaikutuksen. Sikäli kun sellainen kartelli on olemassa. Ja sellainen tavallaan vaaditaan, jotta voidaan estää edellä mainittu kehitys tai sitten tässä on vain kyse yksi niistä lukuisista asioista, joita en vain kerta kaikkiaan ymmärrä.


Tämä ei enää liity Kruunuvuorenrantaan, mutta kyllä meillä on toimiva rakennuskartelli. Monia asioita on muutoin täysin mahdoton selittää. Asuntojen hinnat ovat korkeammalla kuin koskaan jo useamman vuoden. Kaiken järjen mukaan meillä olisi pitänyt olla hurja asuntorakentamisbuumi ja nyt laman kynnyksellä joka paikka täynnä valmistuvia tai jo valmistuneita asuntoja, jotka eivät mene kaupaksi pyydettyyn hintaan ja asuntojen hintojen reippaassa laskussa. Vaan ei, sen sijaan on rakentamattomia tontteja ja aloittamattomia kehityshankkeita. Vielä nytkin, näillä hinnoilla, rakentamisen pitäisi olla kannattava bisnes, mutta tänä vuonna uusien rakennustyömaiden aloitukset ovat romahtaneet.

Muutama iso firma saa käytännössä kaikki tarjolla olevat tontit ja rakentaminen aloitetaan vasta sitten, kun asunnot on etukäteen myyty firmojen haluamalla hinnalla. Näin on pystytty matalan korkotason avittamana estämään hintojen lasku vuonna 2008 loppuneen nousukauden jälkeen. Pääkaupunkiseudun kunnilla ei ole lainkaan tonttivarantoa, siis kaavoitettuja tontteja, jotka voitaisiin luovuttaa halukkaalle rakennuttajalle. Sen sijaan tyhjät tontit ovat muutaman suuren firman hallussa ja tämä käytännössä estää uusien toimijoiden alalle tulon.

----------


## Nrg

> Tämä ei enää liity Kruunuvuorenrantaan, mutta kyllä meillä on toimiva rakennuskartelli. Monia asioita on muutoin täysin mahdoton selittää. Asuntojen hinnat ovat korkeammalla kuin koskaan jo useamman vuoden. Kaiken järjen mukaan meillä olisi pitänyt olla hurja asuntorakentamisbuumi ja nyt laman kynnyksellä joka paikka täynnä valmistuvia tai jo valmistuneita asuntoja, jotka eivät mene kaupaksi pyydettyyn hintaan ja asuntojen hintojen reippaassa laskussa. Vaan ei, sen sijaan on rakentamattomia tontteja ja aloittamattomia kehityshankkeita. Vielä nytkin, näillä hinnoilla, rakentamisen pitäisi olla kannattava bisnes, mutta tänä vuonna uusien rakennustyömaiden aloitukset ovat romahtaneet.
> 
> Muutama iso firma saa käytännössä kaikki tarjolla olevat tontit ja rakentaminen aloitetaan vasta sitten, kun asunnot on etukäteen myyty firmojen haluamalla hinnalla. Näin on pystytty matalan korkotason avittamana estämään hintojen lasku vuonna 2008 loppuneen nousukauden jälkeen. Pääkaupunkiseudun kunnilla ei ole lainkaan tonttivarantoa, siis kaavoitettuja tontteja, jotka voitaisiin luovuttaa halukkaalle rakennuttajalle. Sen sijaan tyhjät tontit ovat muutaman suuren firman hallussa ja tämä käytännössä estää uusien toimijoiden alalle tulon.


Kiitoksia selvennyksestä. Myönnän, etteivät tietoni rakennusalalta ole kovinkaan kuppoisia. Sarkasmillani tarkoitin lähinnä valmiiden ja kohta valmistumassa olevien asuntojen omistajia, joita jo lukumäärältään on niin paljon, ettei ole mielekästä olettaa heidän pitävään kartellia keskenään. Kaavoitukseen, rakennusoikeuksiin ym. liittyy varmasti roppakaupalla ongelmia, hyvävelikerhoja ja maantapoja, joita, kuten todettu, en erityisen hyvin tunne. 

Pidän kuitenkin lähtökohtaisesti, näin kun hieman off-topiciin jo lipsahdettiin, kuntien kaavoitusmonopolia ainakin ongelmana, koska jo nykyisestä älyttömän korkeasta hintatasosta päätellen se ei kykene tuottamaan riittävää tarjontaa kaupunkiasumiselle. Voisin myös äkkiseltään kuvitella, että se myös osaltaan edesauttaa edellä mainittujen ikävien ongelmien syntymistä, kun kytkökset kaavoitusta tuottavan politiikan ja siitä hyötyvän elinkeinoelämän välillä ovat hämäriä tai joskus härskinkin näkyviä, mutta niihin ei välttämättä edes reagoida. Joskus ne ovat toki ihan viattomiakin.

----------


## kompura

> Kysymys on tonttien hinnasta, ei niinkään asuntojen. Jos kaupunki ei tuossa sijainnissa, jossa etäisyys maan kalleimpiin neliöihin puolittuu sillan avulla, onnistu hyödyntämään taloudellisesti tätä, niin koko mekanismi on syytä kyseinalaistaa.


Miten vahvalla pohjalla nämä puheet paremmasta tonttimaan hinnasta ovat? Onko tonteista saatu sitovia tarjouksia hinnalla X ilman siltaa ja hinnalla Y sillan kanssa, niin että Y-X on n. 200 milj ? 

Jos sillalle päästettäisiin myös autoliikennettä, vaikka vain Sompasaaren ja Kruunuvuorenrannan välille, niin olisiko tonteista mahdollista saada vielä enemmän? Pelkän ratikkasillan kanssa Kruunuvuorenrannasta tulisi kummallinen sumppu kumipyöräliikenteen kannalta, mutta keskustaan (ja vain keskustaan) olisi nopea joukkoliikenneyhteys. Aiemmat kokemukset joukkoliikenneyhteyksien vaikutuksesta hintoihin eivät välttämättä ole yleistettävissä, kun muu liikenne olisi poikkeuksellisen takkuista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:08 ----------




> Mikä parasta, Laajasaloon voidaan rakentaa kanava/kanavia, kuten myös Santahaminaan, joita sukellusvenelinjat voisi hyödyntää. Kyllä nämä pitäisi tutkia.


Kanavat kuluttaisivat ikävästi arvokasta tonttimaata, joten olisikin ehkä parempi kairata vesitäytteisiä kanavia kallioperään. Ratikoita kuljettavat sukellusveneet voisivat näin jaella ratikat paremmin strategisiin kohteisiin, myös keskustassa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Albert

> Toisaalta, niin kauan kuin Hanasaari polttaa hiiltä (taikka kepun toivomuksesta risuja), ei varmaan kannata sillasta haaveilla. Vai halutaanko sille niin suuri alituskorkeus, että siitä pääsee hiililaivalla alta?





> Siihen laivaväylälle tulee läppäsilta. Se on auki muutaman päivän välein, mahdollisesti öisin. Antero


Jos niitä metsänomistajien kalliita risuja todella aletaan polttaa Hanasaaressa, on silta auki monta kertaa päivässä. Rekkaralli ei varmaankaan onnistu ja sellaisen päästöt lyövät korville tuota "jaloa" ajatusta.
Laivakuljetus lienee ainut mahdollisuus. Mutta risulaivoja tarvitaankin sitten paljon.

Koko risutouhuhan on vain tulonsiirtoa Helsingistä metsätilallisille. Hiililaivoja ei tarvita vastaavia määriä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miten vahvalla pohjalla nämä puheet paremmasta tonttimaan hinnasta ovat? Onko tonteista saatu sitovia tarjouksia hinnalla X ilman siltaa ja hinnalla Y sillan kanssa, niin että Y-X on n. 200 milj ?


Ei varmasti, mutta kyllä jo ilman sitovia tarjouksiakin kuka tahansa voi pistää päänsä pantiksi, että tonteista maksetaan 5 km päässä keskustasta enemmän kuin 10 km päässä. Tonttimaan hinnanhan saa selville katsomalla tehtyjen kauppojen hintoja.

----------


## Dakkus

> Jos sillalle päästettäisiin myös autoliikennettä, vaikka vain Sompasaaren ja Kruunuvuorenrannan välille, niin olisiko tonteista mahdollista saada vielä enemmän? Pelkän ratikkasillan kanssa Kruunuvuorenrannasta tulisi kummallinen sumppu kumipyöräliikenteen kannalta, mutta keskustaan (ja vain keskustaan) olisi nopea joukkoliikenneyhteys. Aiemmat kokemukset joukkoliikenneyhteyksien vaikutuksesta hintoihin eivät välttämättä ole yleistettävissä, kun muu liikenne olisi poikkeuksellisen takkuista.


Mihin ne autot sieltä sillan länsipäästä vietäisiin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aiemmat kokemukset joukkoliikenneyhteyksien vaikutuksesta hintoihin eivät välttämättä ole yleistettävissä, kun muu liikenne olisi poikkeuksellisen takkuista.


Kumipyöräliikenne keskustaan on missä tahansa takkuista. Keskustaan kuljetaan muutenkin valtaosin joukkoliikenteellä, niin autoiluyhteyden puute keskustaan vaikuttaa hintaan minimaalisesti.

----------


## hylje

> Jos sillalle päästettäisiin myös autoliikennettä, vaikka vain Sompasaaren ja Kruunuvuorenrannan välille, niin olisiko tonteista mahdollista saada vielä enemmän?


Voi olla mutta onko se kannattavaa? Sompasaaren päädyssä autoliikenne on tukkoista jo Kalasataman sisäisen liikenteen ansiosta. Tällöin sillalla oleva autoliikenne joko 1) tukkii jonottaessaan raitiovaunua ja Kruunuvuorenrannalle saadaan perinteinen epäluotettava museoratikka tai 2) vaatii leveämmän ja raskaamman sillan, joka maksaa helposti kymmeniä miljoonia ekstraa, satoja jos halutaan autoille omat kaistat jotka merkittävä autoliikenne edellyttää.

Minun on kovin vaikea pyöritellä tuosta yhtälöstä kannattavaa. 

Helsingissä on lisäksi päinvastoin painetta vähentää autotiheyttä. Normin mukaisten autohallipaikkojen tuomat kompromissit ovat omiaan pitämässä uuden asumisen hintaa mielettömän korkeana.

----------


## kompura

> Kumipyöräliikenne keskustaan on missä tahansa takkuista. Keskustaan kuljetaan muutenkin valtaosin joukkoliikenteellä, niin autoiluyhteyden puute keskustaan vaikuttaa hintaan minimaalisesti.


Ajatukseni onkin, että vain Sompasaaren ja Kruunuvuorenrannan välinen silta avattaisiin autoille. Tästä olisi lyhyt matka Hermannin rantatien ja Itäväylän risteykseen, mistä taas on hyvät yhteydet pohjoiseen ja länteen. Kaikki kun eivät ole matkalla keskustaan - varsinkaan autolla - niin tämä parantaisi liikenneyhteyksiä olennaisesti.

Jos autot ja ratikat eivät kaikkina aikoina mahdu jakamaan samaa kaistaa, niin autoliikennettä voisi rajoittaa ruuhka-aikoina (esim. klo 7-9 Sörnäisten suuntaan ja klo 15-17 toiseen suuntaan).

----------


## hezec

Tuossa ajatuksessa on muutama ongelma.

1. Ruuhka-aikaan henkilöautoliikenne tukkisi sillan 100% varmuudella, eli silloin se olisi pakko kieltää, ellei haluta Pasilansillan pidempää ja kalliimpaa kopiota. Toisaalta muuhun aikaan Itäväylä vetää ihan riittävän hyvin, ja lisäksi "epämääräistä" rajoitusta rikotaan usein herkemmin kuin täyskieltoa.

2. Nykyisissä suunnitelmissa Sompasaari ja Kalasataman keskus (maan tasolla) on tarkoituksella pyritty rauhoittamaan vähäliikenteisiksi. Tähän liittyy mm. pidennetty tunneli Sörnäisten ja Hermannin rantateiden välillä. Arviolta kolmasosa Laajasalon ja Santahaminan ajoneuvoliikenteestä hiukan sotisi ajatusta vastaan. Enkä tiedä, arvostettaisiinko sitä Korkeasaaressakaan kauheasti.

3. Tästä voi olla montaa mieltä, mutta nähdäkseni Sompasaaren silta parantaisi olennaisesti lähinnä keskustan suunnan yhteyksiä. Kuten itsekin totesit, kaikki eivät ole matkalla sinne. Muihin kohteisiin Herttoniemen kautta kiertäminen lisää matka-aikaa enää suhteellisen vähän. Vantaanjoen itäpuolisille alueillehan se on suorin tie joka tapauksessa.

----------


## kompura

> 1. Ruuhka-aikaan henkilöautoliikenne tukkisi sillan 100% varmuudella, eli silloin se olisi pakko kieltää, ellei haluta Pasilansillan pidempää ja kalliimpaa kopiota. Toisaalta muuhun aikaan Itäväylä vetää ihan riittävän hyvin, ja lisäksi "epämääräistä" rajoitusta rikotaan usein herkemmin kuin täyskieltoa.


Todennäköisesti aamuruuhka mantereelle olisi ip-ruuhkaa pahempi, jolloin voisi riittää ajokielto aamuruuhkan ajaksi toiseen suuntaan. Ehkä tilannetta voisi seurata aktiivisesti ja valo-ohjauksella päästää autoja sillalle sen verran, että liikenne ei liiaksi ruuhkaudu?




> 2. Nykyisissä suunnitelmissa Sompasaari ja Kalasataman keskus (maan tasolla) on tarkoituksella pyritty rauhoittamaan vähäliikenteisiksi. Tähän liittyy mm. pidennetty tunneli Sörnäisten ja Hermannin rantateiden välillä. Arviolta kolmasosa Laajasalon ja Santahaminan ajoneuvoliikenteestä hiukan sotisi ajatusta vastaan.


Silta on todella kallis investointi mihin tahansa pintajärjestelyihin verrattuna. Siksi sillan käyttö pitäisi suunnitella niin, että siitä saadaan mahdollisimman suuri hyöty mahdollisimman monelle. Minusta "maalle rakennettavien" suunnitelmien pitää tarvittaessa joustaa, jos ne rajoittavat sillan täyttä hyödyntämistä. 




> 3. Tästä voi olla montaa mieltä, mutta nähdäkseni Sompasaaren silta parantaisi olennaisesti lähinnä keskustan suunnan yhteyksiä. Kuten itsekin totesit, kaikki eivät ole matkalla sinne. Muihin kohteisiin Herttoniemen kautta kiertäminen lisää matka-aikaa enää suhteellisen vähän. Vantaanjoen itäpuolisille alueillehan se on suorin tie joka tapauksessa.


Lahdenväylä näyttäisi liikenteen vedenjakajalta, jonka itäpuolelle kannattaisi kulkea Herttoniemen kautta ja länsipuolelle Sompasaaren kautta. Sörnäisistähän on varsin hyvä yhteys keskustan pohjoispuolitse myös Turunväylän-Pitäjänmäen suuntaan. En siis ole ihan samaa mieltä, että silta parantaisi lähinnä keskustan yhteyksiä.

----------


## hylje

> Silta on todella kallis investointi mihin tahansa pintajärjestelyihin verrattuna. Siksi sillan käyttö pitäisi suunnitella niin, että siitä saadaan mahdollisimman suuri hyöty mahdollisimman monelle.


Aivan, siksi sillalle ei pidä päästää autoja.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Ei Sompasaaren asuinalueen viihtyisyyttä pidä todellakaan pilata päästämällä Laajasalosta autovirtoja kulkemaan siltaa pitkin eteläkäjen kautta koko Sompasaaren läpi kohti pohjoista. Sompasaaresta tulee hieno merellinen asuinalue hyvillä ratikkayhteyksillä. Ei Helsingissä ole kovin montaa vastaavanlaista paikkaa, joten kyllä Sompasaaren viihtyisyyteen tulee todella panostaa. Ei sen eteläkärkeen todellakaan tarvita läpikulkuliikennettä haittaamaan ratikoiden kulkua ja tuomaan autoilun haittoja ja melua koko Kalasataman alueelle. Kyllä Sörnäisten ja Hermannin rantatie sekä Itäväylä valtavine läpiajoliikenteineen tuo niitä autoilun haittavaikutuksia noille kulmille jo aivan tarpeeksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kantakaupungin puolella ei yksinkertaisesti ole tilaa Laajasalosta meren yli tuleville autoille. Sen sanoo jo järki kun katselee katuverkkoa, mutta myös liikennevirtojen mallinnukset. Kantakaupunkiin nykyisin tuleva automäärä on maksimi, millä kantakaupungin sisäinen katuverkko vielä toimii. Sen ymmärtävät myös KSV:n autoliikennesuunnittelijat.

Ja kuten Hylje totesi, siltaa ei tehdä autoilua varten juuri tehokkuussyistä. Yhden autokaistan kapasiteetti on 1/10 ratikkakaistan kapasiteetista. Eli silta raitiotielle on 10 kertaa tehokkaampaa rahankäyttöä kuin silta autoille. Ratikan rinnalle tuleva kevyen liikenteen tila sillalla ei juurikaan maksa lisää, koska sitä varten riittää kevyt rakenne.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Tämä ei enää liity Kruunuvuorenrantaan, mutta kyllä meillä on toimiva rakennuskartelli. Monia asioita on muutoin täysin mahdoton selittää. Asuntojen hinnat ovat korkeammalla kuin koskaan jo useamman vuoden. Kaiken järjen mukaan meillä olisi pitänyt olla hurja asuntorakentamisbuumi ja nyt laman kynnyksellä joka paikka täynnä valmistuvia tai jo valmistuneita asuntoja, jotka eivät mene kaupaksi pyydettyyn hintaan ja asuntojen hintojen reippaassa laskussa. Vaan ei, sen sijaan on rakentamattomia tontteja ja aloittamattomia kehityshankkeita. Vielä nytkin, näillä hinnoilla, rakentamisen pitäisi olla kannattava bisnes, mutta tänä vuonna uusien rakennustyömaiden aloitukset ovat romahtaneet.


Kyllä tuon asian voi selittää ja myös vähemmillä salaliittoteorioilla kuin kartellista jauhamalla. Eivät nuo suuret rakennusliikkeet nyt mitään sampoja ole, vaikka hyvää tulosta tekevätkin. Pk-seudulla on yksinkertaisesti paljon rahaa ja kaikki haluavat siitä omansa, alkaen kunnista. Lähdetään siitä, että joku soinen 500 neliöinen pientalotontti jossain Espoon korvessa maksaa satatonnia. Kyllä se on kohtuullinen korvaus kunnallistekniikasta, varsinkin kun itse rakentamisestakin jää rutosti veroja alueelle, puhumattakaan siitä, että ihan pienillä tuloilla ei pientaloa pk-seudulle rakenneta. Työvoima on kallista ja siitä on krooninen pula: kun tarvitsee kirvesmiestä niin venäläinen ammattitaidoton muurari maksaa Pk-seudulla saman kuin ammattimies jossain Kajaanissa. Eikä se tule aikataulun mukaan, vaan myöhässä ja rakentamisessa yksi myöhästyminen johtaa toisiin, ei yleensä vaan aina, ja myöhästymiset polttavat paitsi aikaa myös rahaa. Kuljetukset ovat kalliita, koska niissä maksetaan käytännössä ajasta eikä matkasta. Usealla tavarantoimittajilla ja tehtaalla on kehä kolmen sisäpuolelle kovempi tariffi kuin maakuntaan.

Turha noita on sen enempää käydä läpi. Kun kaikki ottavat siivunsa prosenteissa, niin nopeasti pienistä puroista syntyy suuri virta. Joku tonttituotannon lisääminen ei tule näkymään hinnoissa sanottavasti koske tarjonta yhtäällä lisää kysyntää toisaalla.

----------


## iiko

> Ja kuten Hylje totesi, siltaa ei tehdä autoilua varten juuri tehokkuussyistä. Yhden autokaistan kapasiteetti on 1/10 ratikkakaistan kapasiteetista. Eli silta raitiotielle on 10 kertaa tehokkaampaa rahankäyttöä kuin silta autoille. Ratikan rinnalle tuleva kevyen liikenteen tila sillalla ei juurikaan maksa lisää, koska sitä varten riittää kevyt rakenne.


Silta kuitenkin kannattanee tehdä siten, että pelastuslaitos kykenee sitä tarvittaessa käyttämään?

----------


## petteri

Kaikki huolto tehdään kumipyöräkalustolla, joten joka tapauksessa sillasta on tehtävä sellainen, että sillä voidaan ajaa kuorma-autolla. Vaikka leveys ei taida tuollaisessa sillassa maksaa kovin paljon. Ei sillasta liian kapeaa kannata tehdä, vaikkei sille autoja tässä vaiheessa päästettäisikään.


Petteri

----------


## Albert

> Kaikki huolto tehdään kumipyöräkalustolla,.Petteri


HKL:lla on jo yksi kiskopyörillä varustettu nostolava-auto. Että ajolangan huolto sujuu kyllä.

----------


## sub

> Vaikka leveys ei taida tuollaisessa sillassa maksaa kovin paljon. Ei sillasta liian kapeaa kannata tehdä, vaikkei sille autoja tässä vaiheessa päästettäisikään.


Tuskin normaalia henkilöautoliikennettä päästettäisiin missään olosuhteissa seitsemääkymppiä kulkevan ratikkaliikenteen sekaan, joten varautuminen käytännössä tarkoittaisi kaistojen tuplaamista sillalla. Tuskin mikään kovin halpa investointi.

----------


## hmikko

> Tuskin normaalia henkilöautoliikennettä päästettäisiin missään olosuhteissa seitsemääkymppiä kulkevan ratikkaliikenteen sekaan, joten varautuminen käytännössä tarkoittaisi kaistojen tuplaamista sillalla. Tuskin mikään kovin halpa investointi.


No kato ainahan voi ajaa ratikoita nopeudella 15 km/h.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> No kato ainahan voi ajaa ratikoita nopeudella 15 km/h.


Keskinopeus 14 km/h riittänee ihan hyvin eikä liene ongelmia sen toteutuksessa.

----------


## kompura

> Kantakaupungin puolella ei yksinkertaisesti ole tilaa Laajasalosta meren yli tuleville autoille. Sen sanoo jo järki kun katselee katuverkkoa, mutta myös liikennevirtojen mallinnukset. Kantakaupunkiin nykyisin tuleva automäärä on maksimi, millä kantakaupungin sisäinen katuverkko vielä toimii. Sen ymmärtävät myös KSV:n autoliikennesuunnittelijat.


Ei autoja olisikaan tarkoitus syöttää kantakaupunkiin vaan sen pohjoispuolitse länteen ja pohjoisen suunnan väylille.




> Ja kuten Hylje totesi, siltaa ei tehdä autoilua varten juuri tehokkuussyistä. Yhden autokaistan kapasiteetti on 1/10 ratikkakaistan kapasiteetista. Eli silta raitiotielle on 10 kertaa tehokkaampaa rahankäyttöä kuin silta autoille.


Potentiaalisella kapasiteetilla on merkitystä vain silloin kun sille on myös kysyntää. Kysynnän olennaisesti ylittävästä tarjonnasta ei taida olla kovin suurta iloa. Millaiseen laskelmaan muuten perustuu näkemys 10x kapasiteettierosta?

Vähän suuruusluokkien hahmottelua... Sillalle on ennakoitu 23200 matkustajaa/d. Jos oletetaan, että 10% tästä kulkee ruuhkatunnin aikana ja tästä 5/6 suuntautuu keskustaan, kysyntää on 1930 paikalle ruuhkatunnin aikana. 5 min vuorovälillä tämä tekisi 161 matkustajaa/ratikka ja 4 min vuorovälillä 129 matkustajaa/ratikka. Uudessa ratikassa (198 paikkaa) tulisi aika ahdasta 5 min vuorovälillä mutta 4 min pitäisi riittää hyvin. 

Kysyntä ei ole kuitenkaan tasaista ruuhkankaan aikana. Jos käytetään brittiläistä rautatiesuunnitteluohjetta, niin maksimi 15 min kysyntä on 30% tuntikysynnästä (580/15 min) ja maksimi 5 min kysyntä 40% 15 min kysynnästä eli 232/5 min. Maksimi 5 min kysyntä ylittäisi ratikan kapasiteetin, mutta 4/5 tästä (186, siis 4 min vv) sopisi vielä kyytiin. 4 min vuorovälin pitäisi siis riittää vaikka huomioidaan kysynnän epätasaisuus.

Ruuhkan ulkopuolella kysyntä taas on ehkä luokkaa 1/3 maksimista ja jakautuu tasaisemmin eri suuntiin. Jos oletetaan suuntien jakautuvan 2:1, niin vilkkaampaan suuntaan olisi kysyntää 520 paikalle tunnissa. Kun huomioidaan kysynnän epätasaisuus, vielä 7 min vuorovälillä riittäisi kaikille istumapaikka (87).

Paljonko autoja sitten voisi päästää sillalle ratikoiden joukkoon? Minusta ratikalle pitäisi riittää n. 30 sekunnin mittainen "oma" jakso, ts. autojen päästäminen lopetettaisiin 20 s ennen ratikkaa ja aloitettaisiin n. 10 s sen jälkeen. 4 min vuorovälilläkin autoille jäisi 87% ajasta. Jos yhden autokaistan välityskyvyksi arvioi 1500 autoa tunnissa, sillalle sopisi ruuhka-aikaankin 1300 autoa tunnissa. Tämä edellyttäisi sujuvia liikennejärjestelyitä sillan toisessa päässä. Autojen määrää rajoitettaisiin, jos autot eivät ehdi ratikan alta pois.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:16 ----------




> Tuskin normaalia henkilöautoliikennettä päästettäisiin missään olosuhteissa seitsemääkymppiä kulkevan ratikkaliikenteen sekaan, joten varautuminen käytännössä tarkoittaisi kaistojen tuplaamista sillalla. Tuskin mikään kovin halpa investointi.


Normaalia henkilöautoliikennettä päästetään seikkailemaan 80+ km/h paahtavien rekkojen ja 100+ km/h posottavien bussien joukkoon aivan rutiininomaisesti. Miksei siis myös 70 km/h ratikoiden väliin, varsinkin jos valo-ohjauksella ratikat ja autot pyritään kuitenkin erottamaan?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei autoja olisikaan tarkoitus syöttää kantakaupunkiin vaan sen pohjoispuolitse länteen ja pohjoisen suunnan väylille.


Koska Hakamäentielle mahtuukin niin monta autoa lisää? Tai Teollisuuskadulle?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Paljonko autoja sitten voisi päästää sillalle ratikoiden joukkoon? Minusta ratikalle pitäisi riittää n. 30 sekunnin mittainen "oma" jakso, ts. autojen päästäminen lopetettaisiin 20 s ennen ratikkaa ja aloitettaisiin n. 10 s sen jälkeen. 4 min vuorovälilläkin autoille jäisi 87% ajasta. Jos yhden autokaistan välityskyvyksi arvioi 1500 autoa tunnissa, sillalle sopisi ruuhka-aikaankin 1300 autoa tunnissa.


Metro liikennöi 4 minuutin vuorovälillä. Eikö ole hirvittävää tuhlausta, että Kaivokadun alla onkin jo keskustatunneli, jossa on 87 % vapaata kapasiteettia, joka voitaisiin antaa autoille? Ei tarvittaisi muuta kuin asfaltti kiskojen väliin ja rampit Sörnäisiin ja Ruoholahteen. Sörnäisissä katu menee hetken raiteen tasossa vieressä ja Ruoholahdessa käytettäisiin ajotunnelia, jota pitkin nyt on kuljetettu louhetta. Tunneli aukeaa kätevästi Länsiväylän päähän.

Eli kun autokaistan maksimi kapasiteetti on luokkaa 2000 henkilöä tunnissa ja 120 metrin junilla metron kapasiteetti on luokkaa 36.000 hlö/h, niin nämä voitaisiin yhdistää antamalla osa metrojunien kapasiteetista autoille. 1300 autoa x 1,2 hlö = 1560 hlö + metro 4 minuutilla 18.000 hlö niin saadan yhteensä erinomainen 19.560 hlö:n kapasiteetti! Hyöty autojen päästämisestä metroradalle on 9 %:n kapasiteetin lisäys metrojunien kapasiteettiin. Sehän saataisiin myös tihentämällä vuoroväliä 20 sekuntia 4 minuutista. Mutta ilman muuta fiksumpaa on järjestää autoja metrojunien väliin.

Ja tietenkin, kantakaupungin ratikkakaistat ovat myös tuhlausta. Niillähän on valvasti vapaata autoilukapasiteettia. Mikä virhe autoilun edistämiseksi onkaan tehty, kun ratikkakaistoilta on autoilu kielletty. Ja se seuraava luonnollinen vaihe onkin ratikkaliikenteen lopettaminen, kun ne ovat autojen tiellä. Myös metroliikenne olisi syytä lopettaa, koska asemille pysähtyvät metrojunat haittaavat metrotunnelissa ajavia autoilijoita. Niille kun tulee paha mieli siitä, että joutuvat odottaamaa asemalla seisovaa metroa.

Antero

PS: Jos on vaikea ymmärtää, miksi 4 minuurin vuorovälillä ei olekaan 87 % vapaata kapasiteettia autoille, niin voi miettiä sitä, mitä tapahtuu silloin kun yksi juna seisoo asemalla ja seuraava on liikkeessä nopeudella 70 km/h siellä tunnelissa. Ratkaisu on aivan sama kuin se, miksi Länsiväylällä Lauttasaaren kohdalla 80 km/h nimellisnopeutta ajavat autot eivät ole yhtä lähellä toisiaan kuin ne autot, jotka seisovat Ruoholahden liikennevaloissa. Eli jokin asia on unohtunut vapaan kapasiteetin laskennassa. Se jokin liitty etäisyyteen ja nopeuteen.

----------


## kompura

> Koska Hakamäentielle mahtuukin niin monta autoa lisää? Tai Teollisuuskadulle?


Ovatko nämä väylät kovinkin täynnä ruuhkahuippujen ulkopuolella? Toisaalta ruuhkautumisen kannalta olisi kai aika yhdentekevää, tulisiko auto suoraan Kruunuvuorenrannan sillalta vai Herttoniemen ja Itäväylän kautta kiertäen. 

Voi hyvin olla, että ruuhka-aikaan sillalle päästettävää automäärää rajoittaisi enemmän muiden väylien ruuhkaisuus kuin sillan välityskyky. Vuorokaudessa on kuitenkin aika monta tuntia, jotka eivät edusta ruuhkahuippua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:16 ----------




> Eli kun autokaistan maksimi kapasiteetti on luokkaa 2000 henkilöä tunnissa ja 120 metrin junilla metron kapasiteetti on luokkaa 36.000 hlö/h, niin nämä voitaisiin yhdistää antamalla osa metrojunien kapasiteetista autoille. 1300 autoa x 1,2 hlö = 1560 hlö + metro 4 minuutilla 18.000 hlö niin saadan yhteensä erinomainen 19.560 hlö:n kapasiteetti!


Minusta metrovertaus on aika kaukaa haettu. Ensinnäkin metron teoreettinen kapasiteetti on merkittävältä osin käytössä. Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, niin kapasiteetin riittävyys Kulosaaren sillalla koetaan arveluttavaksi. Toiseksi raskaassa raideliikenteessä tavataan vaatia varsin suuria välejä kahden junan välillä, varsinkin Suomessa. Muualla normaali parin minuutin vuoroväli tuntuu Suomessa haastavalta. Kolmanneksi on aika erikoista verrata monoliittista linkkiä, jolla kenelläkään ei ole tarvetta pysähtyä, metrorataan, jolla pysäkkejä on tämän tästä.

Ellen ihan väärin muista, niin Pohjois-Suomessa on (tai on ainakin ollut) siltoja, joilla raskas rautatie jakaa saman kaistan tieliikenteen kanssa. 




> Jos on vaikea ymmärtää, miksi 4 minuurin vuorovälillä ei olekaan 87 % vapaata kapasiteettia autoille, niin voi miettiä sitä, mitä tapahtuu silloin kun yksi juna seisoo asemalla ja seuraava on liikkeessä nopeudella 70 km/h siellä tunnelissa.


No se esittämäni 20 sekuntia vapaata tilaa ratikan edessä oli juuri tarkoitettu hitaammin pysähtyvän ratikan vaatimaksi turvamarginaaliksi. 70 km/h nopeudella se vastaa 400 metriä. Ellei se riitä, niin paljonko muuhun liikenteeseen pitäisi olla väliä? 

Ratikkapysäkkiä ei taas ehkä ole mielekästä sijoittaa heti sillankorvaan vaan jättää edes ~50 m matkaa, jotta seuraaava ratikka voi ajaa edellisen perään odottamaan pysäkin vapautumista ilman, että se haittaisi muuta liikennettä.

Osuivatko arvioni ratikkaliikenteen määrästä sillalla oikeaan suuruusluokkaan? Toki, jos on välttämätöntä ajaa ratikoita minuutin välein päivät pitkät, niin huonohan sinne on muuta liikennettä väliin tunkea.

----------


## ultrix

> Kolmanneksi on aika erikoista verrata monoliittista linkkiä, jolla kenelläkään ei ole tarvetta pysähtyä, metrorataan, jolla pysäkkejä on tämän tästä.


Se "monoliittinen linkki" on suunnilleen samaa luokkaa SörnäinenKulosaari-välin kanssa. Kalasatamassa on pysähdytty vasta 1.1.2007 alkaen.

----------


## petteri

> Potentiaalisella kapasiteetilla on merkitystä vain silloin kun sille on myös kysyntää. Kysynnän olennaisesti ylittävästä tarjonnasta ei taida olla kovin suurta iloa. Millaiseen laskelmaan muuten perustuu näkemys 10x kapasiteettierosta?
> 
> Vähän suuruusluokkien hahmottelua... Sillalle on ennakoitu 23200 matkustajaa/d. Jos oletetaan, että 10% tästä kulkee ruuhkatunnin aikana ja tästä 5/6 suuntautuu keskustaan, kysyntää on 1930 paikalle ruuhkatunnin aikana. 5 min vuorovälillä tämä tekisi 161 matkustajaa/ratikka ja 4 min vuorovälillä 129 matkustajaa/ratikka. Uudessa ratikassa (198 paikkaa) tulisi aika ahdasta 5 min vuorovälillä mutta 4 min pitäisi riittää hyvin. 
> 
> Kysyntä ei ole kuitenkaan tasaista ruuhkankaan aikana. Jos käytetään brittiläistä rautatiesuunnitteluohjetta, niin maksimi 15 min kysyntä on 30% tuntikysynnästä (580/15 min) ja maksimi 5 min kysyntä 40% 15 min kysynnästä eli 232/5 min. Maksimi 5 min kysyntä ylittäisi ratikan kapasiteetin, mutta 4/5 tästä (186, siis 4 min vv) sopisi vielä kyytiin. 4 min vuorovälin pitäisi siis riittää vaikka huomioidaan kysynnän epätasaisuus.


Tuo rautatiemitoitukseen perustava laskelma perustuu siihen oletukseen, että vuorovälit pystyttäisiin pitämään tasaisina. Kun Laajasalon ratikka ei liikennöi eristetyllä radalla, 4 minuutin vuorovälikin on jo epäilyttävän tiukilla tuolla matkustajamäärällä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:51 ----------

Lisähuomiona Transtechin 27,6 metrin pituiselle ja 2,4 metrin levyiselle ratikalle 198 paikan kapasiteetti 78 istumapaikalla vaikuttaa aika lailla optimistisesti tai sillipurkinomaisesti arvioidulta.

Citadis 402 on Euroopassa yleisesti käytetty Transtechin ratikkaa isompi 43,6 metrin ratikka, jonka leveys on myös 2,4 metriä. Sen kapasiteetiksi on kerrottu esimerkiksi Grenoblessa 274 matkustajaa 84 istumapaikalla. Citadis 402:sta on Bordeuauxessa 70 istumapaikan versio, jossa kapasiteetti on 236:sta (4 matkustajaa/m2) 346:ään (6 matkustajaa/m2) . 

Voisikohan noiden arvojen perusteella arvioida Transtechin 27,6 metrin ratikan kapasiteetiksi Helsingissä 150-170 henkilöä? Istumapaikkoja on Transtechin ratikkassa enemmän metriä kohti kuin noissa Citadeksissa ja istumapaikathan vievät enemmän tilaa kuin seisomapaikat. Suomessa ei myöskään haluta matkustaa sillipurkkikuormassa ja talvella ihmisiillä on päällä niin paljon vaatetta, ettei samoihin kuormiin kuin etelässä t-paita vaatetuksessa muutenkaan päästä.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Silta on todella kallis investointi mihin tahansa pintajärjestelyihin verrattuna. Siksi sillan käyttö pitäisi suunnitella niin, että siitä saadaan mahdollisimman suuri hyöty mahdollisimman monelle. Minusta "maalle rakennettavien" suunnitelmien pitää tarvittaessa joustaa, jos ne rajoittavat sillan täyttä hyödyntämistä.


Täällä keskustelussa esiintyy nyt jotenkin omituinen harhaluulo, jonka mukaan ratikkasillan ja ratikka+autosillan rakentaminen maksaisi samanverran. Ei maksa. 

Syynä jo pelkästään se, että autot painavat. Kilometrin mittaiselle sillalle mahtuu yhteen suuntaan autoja yhdelle kaistalle noin 200 kappaletta, kahteen suuntaan siis noin 400 kappaletta. Tuo tarkoittaa noin 400 tonnin lisäkuormaa sillan kestävyysmitoitukseen. Mitä olen viraston suuntaan keskustellut, niin alustavat arviot ovat sen suuntaisia, että sillan hinta ainakin tuplaantuu, jos se pitää avata myös autoliikenteelle. Lisäksi sillan automäärät olisivat paljon pienempiä (arviot ovat kai luokkaa alle puolet) kuin ratikan matkustajamäärät, joten on nimenomaan fiksua varata yhteys ratikkaa varten.

----------


## petteri

> Syynä jo pelkästään se, että autot painavat. Kilometrin mittaiselle sillalle mahtuu yhteen suuntaan autoja yhdelle kaistalle noin 200 kappaletta, kahteen suuntaan siis noin 400 kappaletta. Tuo tarkoittaa noin 400 tonnin lisäkuormaa sillan kestävyysmitoitukseen. Mitä olen viraston suuntaan keskustellut, niin alustavat arviot ovat sen suuntaisia, että sillan hinta ainakin tuplaantuu, jos se pitää avata myös autoliikenteelle. Lisäksi sillan automäärät olisivat paljon pienempiä (arviot ovat kai luokkaa alle puolet) kuin ratikan matkustajamäärät, joten on nimenomaan fiksua varata yhteys ratikkaa varten.


Kyllähän autosilta leveyden vuoksi vähän enemmän maksaa, mutta hinnan tuplaantuminen on jo aika kaukaa haettua, kyllä tuollaisen sillan rakentamisessa on paljon kantavuudesta riippumattomia tekijöitä eikä lisäteräs tai -betoni niin valtavasti maksa. Ja kyllä isot ratikatkin painavat, esimerkiksi 44 metrin Citadis 402 200 matkustajan kuormassa 70 tonnia ja tuskin voidaan lähteä siitä, että silta romahtaa muutaman pidemmänkään ratikan painosta. 

Vaikka vielä merkittävämpi mitoittava tekijä on, että tuo silta pitää mitoittaa niin, ettei silta romahda helposti myöskään ihmisten painosta. Jossain sopivassa tapahtumassa (vaikka ilotulituksen SM:ää vastaava tilaisuus, vaikka joku massaliikunta tyyliä naisten kymppi joka alkaa toisesta sillan päästä tai vaikka sillan avajaiset), tuolle sillalle saattaisi tulla yli 10000 ihmistä, joten siitäkin tulee ainakin 1000 tonnin mitoittava kuorma jos ei enemmänkin. Olisi muuten kohtuullisen noloa järjestää upouuden sillan avajaiset, joissa ilmoitettaisiin, että tälle sillalle ei voida päästää kuin rajoitetusti ihmisiä, ettei silta vaan romahda. 400 henkilöautoa painaa kuitenkin vain noin 500 tonnia ja noin paljon autoja on sillalla kerralla vain jos sillä on yhtenäinen seisova jono molempiin suuntiin. Toki sillä, ettei tuota siltaa rakenneta yhtenäistä rekkajonoa kestäväksi voidaan säästää ja laittaa sillalle joku painorajoitus. 

Tuon sillan kantavuusrajat tulevat siis ratikoiden painosta metriä kohti ja siitä mahdollisuudesta, että sille tulisi paljon ihmisiä.

----------


## hylje

> Kyllähän autosilta leveyden vuoksi vähän enemmän maksaa, mutta hinnan tuplaantuminen on jo aika kaukaa haettua. Kyllä ratikatkin painavat, esimerkiksi 44 metrin Citadis 53 tonnia ja tuskin voidaan lähteä siitä, että silta romahtaa muutaman ratikan painosta.
> 
> Vaikka merkittävämpi mitoittava tekijä on, että tuo silta pitää mitoittaa niin, ettei silta romahda helposti myöskään ihmisten painosta. Jossain sopivassa tapahtumassa (vaikka ilotulituksen SM:ää vastaava tilaisuus), tuolle sillalle saattaa tulla yli 10000 ihmistä, joten siitäkin tulee ainakin 1000 tonnin mitoittava kuorma.  400 henkilöautoa painaa vain noin 600 tonnia.


Kun siltakannen leveys tuplaantuu autokaistojen myötä, myös sillan rakennuskustannukset tuplaantuvat. Jos autokaistat ovat painorajoitettu samaan, kuin mitä ratikkakaistat ovat mitoitettu. Aika rankasti pitää autoilijoiden kalliita autokaistoja kuitenkin rajoittaa, kuten lasken auki alla.

Jos sillan esteettömät ratikkakaistat mitoitetaan minimivuoroväli 1.5min, 70km/h ratikka taittaa mukavan 1750m etäisyyden tuona aikana. Kilometrin taittaisi jo 40km/h. Kilometrin sillalle mahtuu siis pahimmillaan kaksi ratikkaa yhtäaikaa, yksi suuntaansa. Antamallasi pitkällä Citadiksella mitoitus olisi siis 106 tonnia plus marginaalit. 75m junilla 170 tonnia plus marginaalit riittänee.

Pyörätien mitoituksessa yleisötapahtumissa on kaksi huomautusta. Suomalainen ei paina keskimäärin sataa kiloa eikä kymmenien kilojen piknikvarustus per henkilö ole tavanomaista. Lisäksi nuo 10 000 ihmistä mukavan väljässä, tasaisessa 4hlö/m^2 tungoksessa vie kilometrin sillalta 2.5m leveydeltä pyörätietä, joten ihmisvirtaa ei tuohon enää mahdu. 

Tuon selkeästi maan keskiarvoa pyylevämmän porukan pakkaaminen tasaisesti koko sillan pituudelle vaatii siis jo vakavaa järjestelyä, jolloin virkavalta voi pyytää järjestäjiä päästämään sillalle vain turvallisen määrän porukkaa kerrallaan.

----------


## petteri

> Kun siltakannen leveys tuplaantuu autokaistojen myötä, myös sillan rakennuskustannukset tuplaantuvat. Jos autokaistat ovat painorajoitettu samaan, kuin mitä ratikkakaistat ovat mitoitettu. Aika rankasti pitää autoilijoiden kalliita autokaistoja kuitenkin rajoittaa, kuten lasken auki alla.
> 
> Jos sillan esteettömät ratikkakaistat mitoitetaan minimivuoroväli 1.5min, 70km/h ratikka taittaa mukavan 1750m etäisyyden tuona aikana. Kilometrin taittaisi jo 40km/h. Kilometrin sillalle mahtuu siis pahimmillaan kaksi ratikkaa yhtäaikaa, yksi suuntaansa. Antamallasi pitkällä Citadiksella mitoitus olisi siis 106 tonnia plus marginaalit. 75m junilla 170 tonnia plus marginaalit riittänee.
> 
> Pyörätien mitoituksessa yleisötapahtumissa on kaksi huomautusta. Suomalainen ei paina keskimäärin sataa kiloa eikä kymmenien kilojen piknikvarustus per henkilö ole tavanomaista. Lisäksi nuo 10 000 ihmistä mukavan väljässä, tasaisessa 4hlö/m^2 tungoksessa vie kilometrin sillalta 2.5m leveydeltä pyörätietä, joten ihmisvirtaa ei tuohon enää mahdu. 
> 
> Tuon selkeästi maan keskiarvoa pyylevämmän porukan pakkaaminen tasaisesti koko sillan pituudelle vaatii siis jo vakavaa järjestelyä, jolloin virkavalta voi pyytää järjestäjiä päästämään sillalle vain turvallisen määrän porukkaa kerrallaan.


2*170 tonnia kokonaispainoraja + marginaalit kilometrin sillalle, jolla ajetaan 75 metrin ja 110 tonnin ratikoilla. Ja tuollaista potentiaalisesti kevyen liikenteen käyttämää siltaa ei tarvitse mitoittaa niin, ettei se romahda jos se on täynnä ihmisiä alueella, jolla on potentiaalisesti erilaisia tapahtumia, kun kyllähän poliisi on aina tarpeen mukaan vahtimassa, ettei liikaa porukkaa tule sillalle. 

No, onhan sitä joskus noinkin reilulla optimismilla siltoja suunniteltu, vaikka Tacomassa: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-zczJXSxnw

Mitä Laajasalon sillan kustannustekijöihin tulee, voin myöntää, että siinä näyttää olevan havaittavissa yhtä romahdusmaista asiantuntemusta kuin tuolle sillalle sopivien mitoitusarvojen arvioinnissakin.

----------


## hylje

En nyt ihan ymmärtänyt, miten tuo muuttaa asiaa mitenkään. Hyötykuorman mitoitus ei ole suoraan johdettavissa kokonaisuuden lujuusvaatimuksiin, joihin kuuluu mm. sillan kuollut paino ja säänkestävyys. Ratikoiden mitoittava hyötykuorma on nyt vain paljon kevyempi kuin muulla liikenteellä.

Ja vaikka mitoituskuorma olisi pyörätielle pienempi kuin absoluuttinen kuviteltavissa oleva maksimikuorma, maksimikuormalla silta ei romahda. Kuluu vain enemmän, kuin olisi tarpeen. Se on ihan siedettävää kerran vuodessa tapahtuville mielettömille ylityksille. Tätähän varten meillä on marginaalit.

----------


## petteri

> En nyt ihan ymmärtänyt, miten tuo muuttaa asiaa mitenkään. Hyötykuorman mitoitus ei ole suoraan johdettavissa kokonaisuuden lujuusvaatimuksiin, joihin kuuluu mm. sillan kuollut paino ja säänkestävyys. Ratikoiden mitoittava hyötykuorma on nyt vain paljon kevyempi kuin muulla liikenteellä.


Kun kuormatun ratikan paino on luokkaa 1500 kg/metri, se aiheuttaa aika paljon suuremman rasituksen osalle siltaa kuin henkilöauto, joka painaa noin 300 kg / metriä kohti. Ei siltoja mitoiteta vain ja ainoastaan sillalle tulevan kokonaiskuorman mukaan, vaan sen jakaumallakin on merkitystä.

Myös väite, että sillan, jonka leveys ratikka- ja kevyen liikenteen kaistojen kanssa olisi ehkä 15 metrin luokkaa hinta tuplaantuisi jos sille lisätään kaksi autokaistaa on vaan ihan järjetön. (En ole kyllä yhtään vakuuttunut, että olisi hyvä idea lisätä nuo autokaistat, kun ratikan suhteellinen nopeus autoiluun verrattuna heikkenisi.)

----------


## Nrg

> No, onhan sitä joskus noinkin reilulla optimismilla siltoja suunniteltu, vaikka Tacomassa: 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-zczJXSxnw


Petterille tiedoksi, ettei linkatun videon sillan tapauksella ole juuri mitään tekemistä sen kanssa mistä keskustelitte. Muistaakseni sillan tanssiminen ja romahdus selitettiin minulle aikanaan lukion fysiikan tunnilla tuulten aiheuttamilla pyörteillä sillan ympärillä, joita ei silloin osattu laskea tai arvioida. Fysiikkaa osaavat tai Wikipediaa ilokseen kahlaavat voivat toki korjata sikäli kun olen väärässä. Olettaisin kuitenkin, että Kruunuvuorenselän tuuliolosuhteet osataan nykypäivänä ottaa suunnittelussa oikein huomioon. Ja niin kuin videoltakin on nähtävissä, heilumista ja romahtamista ei aiheuttanut sillalla oleva liikakuorma, sillä siltahan on lähes tyhjä.

----------


## kompura

> Syynä jo pelkästään se, että autot painavat. Kilometrin mittaiselle sillalle mahtuu yhteen suuntaan autoja yhdelle kaistalle noin 200 kappaletta, kahteen suuntaan siis noin 400 kappaletta. Tuo tarkoittaa noin 400 tonnin lisäkuormaa sillan kestävyysmitoitukseen. Mitä olen viraston suuntaan keskustellut, niin alustavat arviot ovat sen suuntaisia, että sillan hinta ainakin tuplaantuu, jos se pitää avata myös autoliikenteelle.


Edellä onkin jo keskustelua siitä, millainen kuorma kevyen liikenteen kaistoille voi kerääntyä. 4 m leveälle kevyen liikenteen väylälle sopisi jopa 20000 ihmistä 5/m^2 tiheydellä ja 16000 4/m^2. 4 per m^2 vastaa sitä, että jokaisella olisi n. 60x40 cm tilaa, eli ei vielä mitenkään mahdottoman ahdasta. Kuormitus on kuitenkin tasaisesti jakautunutta, luokkaa 1,5 tonnia metri. 

Pelkkä ratikoidenkin kuormitus voi olla melkoinen. Transtechin ratikka painaa täydessä lastissa n. 55 tonnia ja on 28m pitkä. Kun ratikkaliikenne ei kuitenkaan aina toimi kuin Strömsössä, pitänee varautua siihen, että ratikoita voi kulkea pareittain, joten tästä tulee 110 tonnin kuormitus jopa n. 60 m matkalle. Jotta liikenne toimii jouhevasti, ratikoiden pitää voida kohdata sillalla, joten pitäisi varautua siihen, että normaaliliikenteessä sillalla voi esiintyä 220 tonnin keskittymiä missä tahansa. Paikallisesti yksi teli voi aiheuttaa 15,5 tonnin kuorman 1,7 m matkalla. Ratikoiden kohdatessa siltaan kohdistuu siis jopa 31 tonnin paikallinen, pulssimainen kuormitus.

Henkilöautokuorma taas on lähes tasaista kuormaa ratikoiden kuormapiikkeihin verrattuna. Normaalitilanteessa sillalla olisi enintään 20-30 autoa kerrallaan ja sillan täyttyminen voisi olla seurausta lähinnä pahasta liikenteen ohjauksen toimintahäiriöstä. Tarkoitushan olisi rajoittaa autojen määrä sillalla sellaiseksi, että ne eivät haittaa ratikoiden kulkua. Miten silta yllättäen edes pääsisi täyttymään kumpaankin suuntaan? Kai sillan sekin pitäisi kestää mutta väsymismitoituksen kannalta sen voisi olettaa harvinaiseksi, alle kerran vuodessa sattuvaksi tilanteeksi.

Tuntuvaa kustannussäästöä voisi olettaa saatavan, jos silta mitoitettaisiin vain yhdelle ratikalle kerrallaan ja jätettäisiin kevyen liikenteen väyläkin pois. Silloin sillan voisi toteuttaa vain yhden kaistan levyisenä, mutta ratikat joutuisivat aina odottamaan sillan vapautumista ennen ylitystä.




> Lisäksi sillan automäärät olisivat paljon pienempiä (arviot ovat kai luokkaa alle puolet) kuin ratikan matkustajamäärät, joten on nimenomaan fiksua varata yhteys ratikkaa varten.


Kun siltaa käyttäisi suuruusluokaltaan liki saman verran auto- ja ratikkamatkustajia, ja kumpikaan ei käyttäisi sillan kapasiteetista kuin osan, niin eikö fiksua olisi nimenomaan jakaa kallis investointi mahdollisimman monen käyttäjän kesken? Näin varsinkin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella, kun kapasiteetista on joka tapauksessa vain murto-osa käytössä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Kun siltaa käyttäisi suuruusluokaltaan liki saman verran auto- ja ratikkamatkustajia, ja kumpikaan ei käyttäisi sillan kapasiteetista kuin osan, niin eikö fiksua olisi nimenomaan jakaa kallis investointi mahdollisimman monen käyttäjän kesken? Näin varsinkin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella, kun kapasiteetista on joka tapauksessa vain murto-osa käytössä.


Ihmiset liikkuvat ruuhka-aikoina paljon todennäköisemmin kuin muina aikoina. (Tämä johtuu siitä, että ruuhka-aika on sitä, että liikkellä on samanaikaisesti paljon ihmisiä.)
Nyt siis ehdotat järjestelyä, jota käytettäisiin vain silloin kun ihmiset eivät ole liikkellä. Jos oletat, että on joka tapauksessa hyväksyttävää, että siihen aikaan kun ihmisillä on tapana liikkua, he kiertävät Herttoniemen kautta, en ymmärrä miksi oletat tuollaisen yhteyden olevan tarpeellinen muina aikoina.
Mihin tahansa aikaan tuollaisen henkilöautoyhteyden ottaisikin käyttöön, se päätyisi eri tavoin haittaamaan sillan normaalia käyttöä.
Jos ihmisille ei ole ongelma kiertää Herttoniemen kautta sellaiseen aikaan, jona he normitilanteessa liikkuvat, heille ei liene valtaisa ongelma kiertää Herttoniemen kautta muinakin aikoina. Käytännössä ehdottamastasi mahdollisuudesta ei siis olisi ihmisille juurikaan iloa, mutta ainakaan minä en paljoa tykkäisi, jos matkani saarelta keskustaan venyisi siksi, että edessä joku autoilija tavalla tai toisella törttöilee ja tukkii ratikkaradan. Se 20 sekunnin "turvaväli" lyhenee kummasti, kun se jonon viimeinen auto syystä tai toisesta hidastaa vauhtiaan tai suorastaan pysähtyy.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä ketju edustaa parasta jlf-huumoria pitkiin aikoihin.

Kyllähän paras ratkaisu on se, että varataan silta pelkästään henkilöautoliikenteelle ja hoidetaan joukkoliikenne lautalla.

----------


## Dakkus

> Tämä ketju edustaa parasta jlf-huumoria pitkiin aikoihin.
> 
> Kyllähän paras ratkaisu on se, että varataan silta pelkästään henkilöautoliikenteelle ja hoidetaan joukkoliikenne lautalla.


Jääolosuhteet!  --> Sukellusvene

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämä ketju edustaa parasta jlf-huumoria pitkiin aikoihin.


Ja lisätään nyt varmuuden vuoksi vielä, että edellä esitetyillä laskelmilla ei ole mitään arvoa. Liikennetekniikkahan on sillä tavalla jännä ala, että ihan peruslaskutoimituksilla pärjää aika pitkälle. Alan probleemit löytyvät aivan muualta. Mutta sillat eivät todellakaan ole samaa lajia. Kuormien laskemisesta ei ole mitään iloa, ennen kuin on saatu (alustavasti) selvitetyksi mitoittava kuormitustapaus, eli vaarallisin tilanne. Tuleeko se pistekuormista vai kokonaiskuormasta, vaiko onko sittenkin tuulikuorma vaarallisi? Millainen vaikutus on kuormituksen epätasapainolla ja niin edelleen. Tähän taas ei pääse käsiksi ennen kuin siltakonstruktio ja sillan päämitat ovat tiedossa.

Eli jos kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastosta on lautakunnan varajäsenelle on kerrottu, että autoliikenteen salliminen karkeasti tuplaa kulut, niin siinä ei auta kuin uskoa (tai olla uskomatta). Minä en ainakaan usko pystyväni mitenkään arvioimaan tuon väitteen todenperäisyyttä. Hauska tietenkin olisi tietää, kuinka perusteltu tuo arvio oli.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ovatko nämä väylät kovinkin täynnä ruuhkahuippujen ulkopuolella?


Kaikki väylät ovat suurimman osan ajasta jotakuinkin tyhjinä. Sillä vaan ei ole mitään merkitystä, koska huippukuormitus ja aika, jona se esiintyy, ovat liikenneverkon mitoituksen lähtökohta. Eikä sille ole vaihtoehtoja.

Tämä asia valitettavasti hämärtyy monilta sen vuoksi, että julkisuudessa puhutaa usein vuorokautisista liikennemääristä, erityisesti autoilun kohdalla. Se on perusteltua, kun puhutaan autoilun haittavaikutuksista, kuten kaasu- ja melupäästöistä. Mutta tien tai sillan kapasiteetin mitoitukselle asialla ei ole oikein mitään merkitystä. Olit aivan oikein käyttänyt olettamaa siitä, että huipputunnin automäärä olisi jokin tietty osuus vuorokautisesta automäärästä. Mutta sen olettamankin kanssa on otettava huomioon, palveleeko väylä ruuhka-aikana yksi- vai kaksisuuntaista liikennettä ja työmatka-, asiointi- vai vapaa-ajanliikennettä vaiko näiden yhdistelmiä. Erot huippukysynnälle ovat hyvin suuret.




> Minusta metrovertaus on aika kaukaa haettu.


Ei raideliikenteen nimellä ole merkitystä sille, miten se teknisesti toimii. Maailmassa on käytössä suurempikokoisia raitiovaunuja kuin pienimmät metrojunat. Ja on metrojunia, jotka ovat teknisesti täysin samanlaisia kuin kalusto, joka toisessa paikassa kulkee nimellä raitiovaunu.

Autojen päästäminen raiteelle on aivan sama asia raiteen nimestä riippumatta. Sekaliikenne on mahdollista, kuten hyvin raitiovaunuista tiedetään, mutta tulos on raideliikenteen etujen häviäminen.

Sama on tilanne myös bussien ja bussikaistojen kanssa. Hämeentien ja Mannerheimintien bussikaistat esimerkiksi ovat jokseenkin maksimaalisessa käytössä. Silti niissä ei ole jatkuvaa bussijonoa kuten maksimaalisessa käytössä olevalla autokaistalla on. Syynä on se, että bussikaistan kapasiteetin määrittää pysäkin kyky käsitellä bussivuoroja. Autojen pysäkki on liikennevalo. Ja se katkaiseekin autokaistan jonot jaksoiksi, joiden välillä on kaistalla tyhjää. Tosin se tyhjä täyttyy liikennevirran tasaantuessa jos valotonta ajo-osuutta on kyllin pitkään.

Eli ilman muuta raideliikennettä  ratikkaa, junia tai metroja  voidaan ajaa sekakasitalla 4 minuutin välein. Mutta ei sillä nopeudella kuin ilman autoja.




> Ellen ihan väärin muista, niin Pohjois-Suomessa on (tai on ainakin ollut) siltoja, joilla raskas rautatie jakaa saman kaistan tieliikenteen kanssa.


Ihan oikein muistat, ja oli niitä etelässäkin. Savonlinna tulee mieleeni eteläisenä tapauksena, ja olikohan aikanaan Koriallakin yhteissilta. Liikenneteknisesti nämä yhteissillat olivat kuin tasoristeykset. Kun juna tuli, autoliikenne suljettiin. Enää näitä ei taida olla.




> Osuivatko arvioni ratikkaliikenteen määrästä sillalla oikeaan suuruusluokkaan? Toki, jos on välttämätöntä ajaa ratikoita minuutin välein päivät pitkät, niin huonohan sinne on muuta liikennettä väliin tunkea.


Kyllä. Muistaakseni suunnitelmissa oli laskettu 3 linjaa Laajasaloon, kullakin 12 min vuoroväli. Siitä tulee sillan liikenteen vuoroväliksi 4 minuuttia suuntaansa.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Muistaakseni suunnitelmissa oli laskettu 3 linjaa Laajasaloon, kullakin 12 min vuoroväli. Siitä tulee sillan liikenteen vuoroväliksi 4 minuuttia suuntaansa.


Ainoa tarkempi laskelma Laajasalon ratikkamääristä, jonka mä olen nähnyt, on jostain vuodelta 200708. Silloin ajateltiin, että linjoja on kolme, ja vuorovälit ovat 7, 10 ja 10 minuuttia. Se antaisi noin kolmen minuutin vuorovälin. Mutta voi olla, että tarkempia laskelmia on tehty myöhemminkin. Epäilen silti, että mitään kovin tarkkoja suunnitelmia Laajasalon ratikkaliikenteen konkreettisesta hoitamisesta ei vielä ole. Esimerkiksi vuoroväli ja kalustokoko liittyvät toisiinsa kiinteästi, ja käymättä on kokonaan keskustelu siitä, pitääkö Laajasalon raitiovaunujen olla täsmälleen samanlaisia kuin keskustalinjojen, vai voisiko sinne hankkia suurempaa kalustoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisikohan noiden arvojen perusteella arvioida Transtechin 27,6 metrin ratikan kapasiteetiksi Helsingissä 150-170 henkilöä? Istumapaikkoja on Transtechin ratikkassa enemmän metriä kohti kuin noissa Citadeksissa ja istumapaikathan vievät enemmän tilaa kuin seisomapaikat. Suomessa ei myöskään haluta matkustaa sillipurkkikuormassa ja talvella ihmisiillä on päällä niin paljon vaatetta, ettei samoihin kuormiin kuin etelässä t-paita vaatetuksessa muutenkaan päästä.


Petteri, Transtechin vaunusta ja sen henkilöiden sijoittumisesta lienee kuvia julkisuudessakin. Ja varmaankin vastaavia on myös Citadiksesta. Kun olen ollut tekemässä työtä vaunuhankinnassa, minulla on ollut käsilläni ehkä julkisuutta paremmat aineistot joiden perusteella voin todeta, että Transtechin ja Citadiksen kapasiteettiero ei ole mikään mielipidejuttu.

Kyse on siitä, että Citadiksen kaltaisessa moninivelvaunussa ei päästä mitenkään yhtä tehokkaaseen tilankäyttöön kuin sellaisessa kahden nivelen vaunussa joka Transtechin vaunu on. Tämä näkyi vaunutarjouksissa myös muiden valmistajien kohdalla. Tarjotut moninivelvaunut olivat tilankäytön osalta selvästi heikompia kuin Transtech ja muut samanlaista vaunua tarjonneet.

Selitys tälle on siinä, että jokainen nivel tuhlaa pituudellaan 2/3 vaunun leveydestä ja moninivelvaunun telin kohdalla ei mahdu olemaan 16 istuinta vaan 8 tai jopa neljä. Seisomatilaa ei kuitenkaan tule puuttuvien istuinten osalta, sillä tilan vievät telin rakenteet. Sillipurkkiteoriasikaan ei tässä vaikuta, sillä kapasiteetti lasketaan istuinten määrästä ja lattian pinta-alasta. Siten asiaa ei muuta se, lasketaanko itäeurooppalaiseen tapaan 8 hlö/m2 vai HSL:n tapaan 3 hlö/m2. Seisovien matkustajien suhteellinen määrä eri vaunujen kesken pysyy samana. Jos istuimia on suhteessa seisomatilaan paljon, alhainen seisomatiheys on ihmismäärän vertailussa etu vaunulle, jossa on paljon istuimia.




> Myös väite, että sillan, jonka leveys ratikka- ja kevyen liikenteen kaistojen kanssa olisi ehkä 15 metrin luokkaa hinta tuplaantuisi jos sille lisätään kaksi autokaistaa on vaan ihan järjetön. (En ole kyllä yhtään vakuuttunut, että olisi hyvä idea lisätä nuo autokaistat, kun ratikan suhteellinen nopeus autoiluun verrattuna heikkenisi.)


Uskotko todellakin itseesi niin vakaasti, että väität itseäsi paremmaksi arvioimaan siltojen rakenteita ja kustannuksia kuin siltasuunnittelijat? Itseluottamus on toki hyvä ominaisuus, mutta ehkä sen rinnalla on kuitenkin hyvä käyttää myös järkeä.

Minä en ole siltasuunnittelija, mutta sen verran olen joutunut siihenkin aiheeseen perehtymään, että tiedän väsymisen eli kuormituskertojen määrän ja suuruuden olevan ratkaiseva sillan mitoituksessa. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että kaikki sillat ovat sellaisia, että ne voidaan kuormittaa täyteen autoja, ihmisiä, raitiovaunuja tai vetureita, eivätkä ne siitä romahda. Betonisillassa on vielä sellainen ominaisuus, että itse silta painaa paljon suhteessa sillan kuormaan. Mutta omasta massasta tulee nolla kuormituskertaa väsymiseen, joten omalla massalla ei ole niinkään merkitystä mitoittavalle rasitukselle.

Rakenteiden (kuten sillat) kustannus taas riippuu paljolti tarvittavasta massasta. Joten jos 7 metriä leveä ratikkasilta maksaa jotain, 15 metriä leveä ratikka+autoilta maksaa suunnilleen tuplaten, koska leveyden myötä massan määrä tuplaantuu myös. Ei tämäkään sen kummempi asia ole arvioida sitä, uskooko siltasuunnittelijan sanaan sillan kustannuksesta.

Antero

----------


## Kantokoski

On huolestuttavaa, että sen lisäksi kun ratikoiden keskinopeus laskee koko ajan ollen nyt jossain 13.9km/h, ja näitä haluttaisiin uusina esikaupunkilinjoina lisää kantakapungin kaduille(huh), vaikka ne voisivat mennä tunneliin metron tavoin, mutta että matkustusmukavuus on ala-arvoinen useista syistä sekä ratikalla ja metrolla, yksi syy on koska nuo eivät ole 100% vesitiiviitä. Nimittäin Kruunuvuoren vanha Shellin varmuusvarastoluolastosta voitaisiin tehdä ratikka- ja metrovarikko, jos nuo olisivat vesitiiviitä, niin ei joutuisi sitä luolaston vettä pumppaamaan pois ja paikkaamaan. Tietysti erityiset sukellusvene-suojakuori-liikennöintivälineet voisivat toimia tässä, sekä sukellusvenetunneli linjastoissa. Oli miten oli, Kruunuvuoren luolasta olisi oiva paikka uudelle ratikka- ja metrovarikolle. Toiselta "metro"linjalta olisi sinne yhteys Laajasalon linjaston kupeesta. Metron sivuraiteelle on useita vaihtoehtoja, esim. Kampin kääntöraiteilta silmukka-munkki, ja samallahan pyöräyttää metron ympyrälinjan välille Keskusta/Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Pasila-Vallila-Sörnäinen-Hakaniemi-Keskusta/Kamppi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Oli miten oli, Kruunuvuoren luolasta olisi oiva paikka uudelle ratikka- ja metrovarikolle.


Sille on yritetty keksiä kaikenlaista käyttöä, mutta ilmeisesti puhdistaminen tulisi niin kalliiksi, ettei mikään käyttö ole kannattavaa tai järkevää.

----------


## Compact

> Savonlinna tulee mieleeni


Se oli tällainen http://vaunut.org/kuva/7222

----------


## petteri

> Uskotko todellakin itseesi niin vakaasti, että väität itseäsi paremmaksi arvioimaan siltojen rakenteita ja kustannuksia kuin siltasuunnittelijat? Itseluottamus on toki hyvä ominaisuus, mutta ehkä sen rinnalla on kuitenkin hyvä käyttää myös järkeä.
> 
> Minä en ole siltasuunnittelija, mutta sen verran olen joutunut siihenkin aiheeseen perehtymään, että tiedän väsymisen eli kuormituskertojen määrän ja suuruuden olevan ratkaiseva sillan mitoituksessa. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että kaikki sillat ovat sellaisia, että ne voidaan kuormittaa täyteen autoja, ihmisiä, raitiovaunuja tai vetureita, eivätkä ne siitä romahda. Betonisillassa on vielä sellainen ominaisuus, että itse silta painaa paljon suhteessa sillan kuormaan. Mutta omasta massasta tulee nolla kuormituskertaa väsymiseen, joten omalla massalla ei ole niinkään merkitystä mitoittavalle rasitukselle.
> 
> Rakenteiden (kuten sillat) kustannus taas riippuu paljolti tarvittavasta massasta. Joten jos 7 metriä leveä ratikkasilta maksaa jotain, 15 metriä leveä ratikka+autoilta maksaa suunnilleen tuplaten, koska leveyden myötä massan määrä tuplaantuu myös. Ei tämäkään sen kummempi asia ole arvioida sitä, uskooko siltasuunnittelijan sanaan sillan kustannuksesta.


Järjen käyttö on todellakin suotavaa. Ensinnäkin siltojen kustannukset eivät ole ihan suoraan verrannolliset leveyteen vaikka leveydellä onkin paljon merkitystä, vaan leveämpi silta on aina suhteessa jonkin verran halvempi. Merkittävää on, että Laajasalon sillassa yhdistetyn raitiovaunu- ja joukkoliikennesillan leveys on todennäköisesti noin 15 metrin luokkaa. Jos tuohon lisätään pari henkilöautokaistaa jotka ovat leveydeltään ehkä jossain kahdeksan metrin nurkilla  ei olla lähelläkään leveyden tuplaantumista. Väite sillan hinnan tuplaantumisesta autokaistat lisättäessä on tolkuton, kuten kerroin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:52 ----------




> Petteri, Transtechin vaunusta ja sen henkilöiden sijoittumisesta lienee kuvia julkisuudessakin. Ja varmaankin vastaavia on myös Citadiksesta. Kun olen ollut tekemässä työtä vaunuhankinnassa, minulla on ollut käsilläni ehkä julkisuutta paremmat aineistot joiden perusteella voin todeta, että Transtechin ja Citadiksen kapasiteettiero ei ole mikään mielipidejuttu.
> 
> Kyse on siitä, että Citadiksen kaltaisessa moninivelvaunussa ei päästä mitenkään yhtä tehokkaaseen tilankäyttöön kuin sellaisessa kahden nivelen vaunussa joka Transtechin vaunu on. Tämä näkyi vaunutarjouksissa myös muiden valmistajien kohdalla. Tarjotut moninivelvaunut olivat tilankäytön osalta selvästi heikompia kuin Transtech ja muut samanlaista vaunua tarjonneet.
> 
> Selitys tälle on siinä, että jokainen nivel tuhlaa pituudellaan 2/3 vaunun leveydestä ja moninivelvaunun telin kohdalla ei mahdu olemaan 16 istuinta vaan 8 tai jopa neljä. Seisomatilaa ei kuitenkaan tule puuttuvien istuinten osalta, sillä tilan vievät telin rakenteet. Sillipurkkiteoriasikaan ei tässä vaikuta, sillä kapasiteetti lasketaan istuinten määrästä ja lattian pinta-alasta. Siten asiaa ei muuta se, lasketaanko itäeurooppalaiseen tapaan 8 hlö/m2 vai HSL:n tapaan 3 hlö/m2. Seisovien matkustajien suhteellinen määrä eri vaunujen kesken pysyy samana. Jos istuimia on suhteessa seisomatilaan paljon, alhainen seisomatiheys on ihmismäärän vertailussa etu vaunulle, jossa on paljon istuimia.


Tuo on minulle uutta tietoa. Kiitos selvennyksestä. 198 henkelä on muuten 27,6 x, 2,4 x 3 eli koko ratikan teoreettisellle alalle tulisi keskimäärin 3 henkeä neliölle, ei vain vapaalle lattiapinnalle.

----------


## hylje

> On huolestuttavaa, että sen lisäksi kun ratikoiden keskinopeus laskee koko ajan ollen nyt jossain 13.9km/h, ja näitä haluttaisiin uusina esikaupunkilinjoina lisää kantakapungin kaduille(huh), vaikka ne voisivat mennä tunneliin metron tavoin, mutta että matkustusmukavuus on ala-arvoinen useista syistä sekä ratikalla ja metrolla, yksi syy on koska nuo eivät ole 100% vesitiiviitä.


Sukellusjunaratkaisu Kruunuvuorenselän alittamisessa taitaa olla ensimmäinen laatuaan ehdotusten joukossa! Kannatan 100%. 

Ainoa oikeasti hankala probleema on tuo veden vastus, joka rajoittaa huippunopeutta rankasti. Raitiotieverkon keskinopeuden nostajaksi niistä ei liene.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:01 ----------




> Laajasalon sillassa yhdistetyn raitiovaunu- ja joukkoliikennesillan leveys on todennäköisesti noin 15 metrin luokkaa.


Miten tämä 15 metriä jakautuisi profiilileikkaukseen? 6m leveä 2-suuntainen ratikkakaista ja 4m leveä pyörätie jättäisivät aika reippaan viisi metriä aidoille ja sillan teknisille rakenteille. 

Minimileveä 6.5m 2-suuntainen autotie vaatinee myös lisää marginaalia sillan teknisille rakenteille, kun "hyötyleveys" kasvaa reilulla kahdella kolmasosalla.

----------


## petteri

> Miten tämä 15 metriä jakautuisi profiilileikkaukseen? 6m leveä 2-suuntainen ratikkakaista ja 4m leveä pyörätie jättäisivät aika reippaan viisi metriä aidoille ja sillan teknisille rakenteille.


Aika samalla lailla kuin Lauttasaaren silta kaksi kaistaa vähennettynä. (Lauttasaaren sillan leveys on 23,5 metriä.)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...silta_2007.jpg

----------


## Dakkus

> Järjen käyttö on todellakin suotavaa. Ensinnäkin siltojen kustannukset eivät ole ihan suoraan verrannolliset leveyteen vaikka leveydellä onkin paljon merkitystä, vaan leveämpi silta on aina suhteessa jonkin verran halvempi. Merkittävää on, että Laajasalon sillassa yhdistetyn raitiovaunu- ja joukkoliikennesillan leveys on todennäköisesti noin 16 metrin luokkaa. Jos tuohon lisätään pari henkilöautokaistaa jotka ovat leveydeltään ehkä jossain kahdeksan metrin nurkilla  ei olla lähelläkään leveyden tuplaantumista. Väite sillan hinnan tuplaantumisesta autokaistat lisättäessä on tolkuton, kuten kerroin.


Mihin nuo lukusi perustuvat? Ratikkakaistat vievät 6 metriä, joten laskelmassasi pyörätien, sillan kaiteiden ja kävelytien leveydeksi tulee yhteensä noin 10 metriä. Se on aika huomattavan leveä promenaadi.
Todellisemmat luvut lienisivät: Ratikoille tosiaan 6 m, pyörilleilmeisesti jotain 2,7 metriä pyörille ja jalankulkijoille sitten 2 metriä. Tekisi 10,7 metriä, kaiteille sitten vielä 15 cm per puoli, niin sillalla on leveyttä tasan 11 metriä. Ei siis 16 metriä. Tähän jos pistetään päälle 8 metriä autokaistoja, saadaan leveydenlisäksi 73 %. Jos pyörätien ja kävelytien yhteysleveys on tuossa pdf:ssä mainittu 4 metriä, leveydenlisä on 78%.
Jos pelkän leveyden perusteella lasketaan hinta, eli muutetaan leveydenlisä hinnanlisäksi, hinnanlisäksi tulisi siis jotain luokkaa 70-80 prosenttia, lopullisista leveyksistä riippuen. Tuon kutsuminen "karkeasti kaksinkertaiseksi" hinnaksi toki vaikuttaa jokseenkin tervalalaismaiselta marginaalilta, mutta 70 % hinnanlisä on sekin valtava, eikä tässä yhteydessä välttämättä perusteltu. Minun nähdäkseni jo 50 % hinnanlisä olisi tuollaiselle liian suuri, joten 70 % kustannuslisää en todellakaan osaa kokea hyväksyttäväksi.

----------


## petteri

> Mihin nuo lukusi perustuvat? Ratikkakaistat vievät 6 metriä, joten laskelmassasi pyörätien, sillan kaiteiden ja kävelytien leveydeksi tulee yhteensä noin 10 metriä. Se on aika huomattavan leveä promenaadi.
> Todellisemmat luvut lienisivät: Ratikoille tosiaan 6 m, pyörilleilmeisesti jotain 2,7 metriä pyörille ja jalankulkijoille sitten 2 metriä. Tekisi 10,7 metriä, kaiteille sitten vielä 15 cm per puoli, niin sillalla on leveyttä tasan 11 metriä. Ei siis 16 metriä. Tähän jos pistetään päälle 8 metriä autokaistoja, saadaan leveydenlisäksi 73 %. Jos pyörätien ja kävelytien yhteysleveys on tuossa pdf:ssä mainittu 4 metriä, leveydenlisä on 78%.
> Jos pelkän leveyden perusteella lasketaan hinta, eli muutetaan leveydenlisä hinnanlisäksi, hinnanlisäksi tulisi siis jotain luokkaa 70-80 prosenttia, lopullisista leveyksistä riippuen. Tuon kutsuminen "karkeasti kaksinkertaiseksi" hinnaksi toki vaikuttaa jokseenkin tervalalaismaiselta marginaalilta, mutta 70 % hinnanlisä on sekin valtava, eikä tässä yhteydessä välttämättä perusteltu. Minun nähdäkseni jo 50 % hinnanlisä olisi tuollaiselle liian suuri, joten 70 % kustannuslisää en todellakaan osaa kokea hyväksyttäväksi.


Kovin kaponen tuo silta, mihin lumet mahtuvat talvella? Piennarta tarvitaan enemmän tai molemmille puolille kevyen liikenteen väylää. Noin 50 % hinnanlisä voisi minusta olla aika lähellä realismia.  :Smile:

----------


## hylje

> Kovin kaponen tuo silta, mihin lumet mahtuvat talvella? Piennarta tarvitaan enemmän tai molemmille puolille kevyen liikenteen väylää. Noin 50 % hinnanlisä voisi minusta olla aika lähellä realismia.


Lumilingolla laidan yli? Jos lumen kaataminen mereen lopetetaan joskus, voidaan lumilingota myös rinnalla ajavaan kuormuriin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Järjen käyttö on todellakin suotavaa. ... Väite sillan hinnan tuplaantumisesta autokaistat lisättäessä on tolkuton, kuten kerroin.


Mutta olet siis sitä mieltä, että tiedät tämän asian paremmin kuin siltasuunnittelijat?




> 198 henkelä on muuten 27,6 x, 2,4 x 3 eli koko ratikan teoreettisellle alalle tulisi keskimäärin 3 henkeä neliölle, ei vain vapaalle lattiapinnalle.


Istumapaikka vie lattiapinta-alaa noin 0,3 m2. Seisoma-alaksi ei kuitenkaan lasketa pinta-alaa, joka muodostuu korin ulkomitoista, ja joka sisältää ohjaamon, tekniset tilat, nivelten palkeet jne. Seisoma-alaksi lasketaan vain sellainen vapaa lattiapinta-ala, jossa voi matkustaa seisten. Transtechin vaunussa tällaista alaa on 25 m2. Vaunun 73 istuinta vievät laskennallisesti noin 24,5 m2, joten matkustamon hyötyala on 49,5 m2. Ulkomitoista laskemasi pinta-ala on 66,2 m2, eli huomattavasti enemmän. Mutta sisältyyhän tähän alaan seinien paksuus sekä jopa tyhjää tilaa siitä, että vaunun päädyt ovat pyöristetyt ja kavennetut.

Liikennetekniikan kannalta on merkitystä sillä, mikä on matkustajamäärä vaunun kokonaispituutta kohden. Se on mittari kaluston kokonaispituuden tehokkuudelle, jonka perusteella määräytyy vaunun tehokkuus liikennevälineenä. Sillä pysäkkien ja asemien pituus on määrätty, joten eduksi on, mitä enemmän tälle pituudelle mahtuu matkustajia yhteen vuoroon. Raitiovaunujen tehokkuudet ovat yleensä 5,96,5 hlö/m., jos istuinjärjestys on 2+2 ja seisomatehokkuus on 4 hlö/m2. Mutta täytyy ymmärtää, että aina on kysymys siitä, minkälaisen kalustuksen tilaaja haluaa. Esimerkiksi lastenvaunu- ja pyörätuolipaikat kasvattavat lattia-alan osuutta. Itä-Euroopassa oli yleinen tapa tarjota paljon seisomatilaa ja istuinjärjestys saattoi olla jopa 1+1.

Antero

----------


## kompura

> Kaikki väylät ovat suurimman osan ajasta jotakuinkin tyhjinä. Sillä vaan ei ole mitään merkitystä, koska huippukuormitus ja aika, jona se esiintyy, ovat liikenneverkon mitoituksen lähtökohta. Eikä sille ole vaihtoehtoja.


Tietenkin huippukuormitus on keskeinen lähtökohta, mutta liikenteen ohjaus voi olla erilaista ruuhka-aikoina ja ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella. Antamalla tehokkaille liikennevälineille etuoikeus ruuhka-aikana turvataan kapasiteetin riittävyys kysynnän ollessa suurinta mutta tämä ei ole välttämätöntä samassa määrin muulloin. 

Niukkaa tilaa pitäisi pyrkiä jakamaan eri käyttäjille mahdollisuuksien mukaan, eikä allokoida kaikkea kapasiteettia ruuhkahuipun tarpeiden mukaan. Täytyy kuitenkin muistaa, että liikenteen määrästä luokkaa 80% tapahtuu ruuhkatuntien ulkopuolella.




> Ei raideliikenteen nimellä ole merkitystä sille, miten se teknisesti toimii. Maailmassa on käytössä suurempikokoisia raitiovaunuja kuin pienimmät metrojunat. Ja on metrojunia, jotka ovat teknisesti täysin samanlaisia kuin kalusto, joka toisessa paikassa kulkee nimellä raitiovaunu.
> 
> Autojen päästäminen raiteelle on aivan sama asia raiteen nimestä riippumatta. Sekaliikenne on mahdollista, kuten hyvin raitiovaunuista tiedetään, mutta tulos on raideliikenteen etujen häviäminen.


Väyläkapasiteetin jakamisen kannalta oleellista on, miten signalointi ja kulunvalvonta toimii - kuinka suuret marginaalit tarvitaan ennen ja jälkeen kiskoajoneuvon. Käsittääkseni raitiovaunuilla tämä on käytännössä huomattavasti joustavampaa kuin esim. raskaalla junaliikenteellä. 

Minusta raitiovaunujen etu keskustaliikenteessä on juuri se, että ne kykenevät jakamaan samaa katutilaa muiden tienkäyttäjien kanssa. Vauhti toki kärsii tästä, mutta on se silti merkittävästi kävelyä nopeampaa, eikä millään muullakaan kovin paljon kovempaa pääse. Lyhyillä keskustamatkoilla nopeudella ei edes ole kovin suurta merkitystä. Helsingin ilmastossa ratikkamatka saattaa olla houkutteleva vaihtoehto ilman ajansäästöäkin...

Yhtenäinen linkki Kruunuvuorenrannasta Sompasaareen ei kuitenkaan ole mitään keskustaliikennettä. Sen enempää autoilla kuin ratikoillakaan ei ole mitään syytä pysähtelyyn tai hidasteluun. Autojen kannalta se olisi vähän kuin kehätietä ajaisi. Kun liikennevaloilla tehdään ratikalle riittävä oma aikaikkuna, niin en ihan heti usko ratikan etujen katoavan, vaikka autot käyttäisivät samaa kaistaa ratikoiden välissä. Jos linkin loppupää näyttää ruuhkautuvan, autoja ei päästettäisi linkille ennen kuin tilaa taas on.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:26 ----------




> Merkittävää on, että Laajasalon sillassa yhdistetyn raitiovaunu- ja joukkoliikennesillan leveys on todennäköisesti noin 15 metrin luokkaa. Jos tuohon lisätään pari henkilöautokaistaa jotka ovat leveydeltään ehkä jossain kahdeksan metrin nurkilla  ei olla lähelläkään leveyden tuplaantumista. Väite sillan hinnan tuplaantumisesta autokaistat lisättäessä on tolkuton, kuten kerroin.


Heitot "hinnan tuplaantumisesta" varmaankin perustuvat joihinkin oletuksiin. Voin hyvin uskoa, että hinta tuplaantuu, jos autoliikennettä varten siltaa levennetään 2-4 kaistalla ja sallitaan vielä raskaat rekatkin sillalla. Minusta tämä ei kuitenkaan olisi välttämätöntä, vaan henkilö- ja pakettiautot voisivat jakaa samaa tilaa ratikoiden kanssa varsinkin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella. 

Toisaalta se, että kustannusnousua perustellaan henkilöautojen painolla vähän viittaa siihen, että siltasuunnittelijalla ei ehkä ole edes alustava siltasuunnitelma kovin tarkasti ajateltuna. Esim. esittämäsi autoja paljon suurempi kokoontumiskuorma kevyen liikenteen väylällä on saattanut jäädä kokonaan huomioimatta.

Näitä voi vain spekuloida, kun siltasuunnittelijan tarkat ajatukset ja perustelut eivät ole nähtävillä  :Very Happy:

----------


## petteri

> Mutta olet siis sitä mieltä, että tiedät tämän asian paremmin kuin siltasuunnittelijat?


Käsittääkseni tänne ei kirjoita yhtään siltasuunnittelijaa. Siitä, että Laajasaloon suunnitellun esimerkiksi 15 metriä leveän ratikka-joukkoliikennesillan hinta ei tuplaannu, jos sille lisätään yksi henkilöautot vetävä vaikka 8 metrin kaista, voin lyödä vetoa vaikka 1000 euroa. Haluatko ottaa haasteen vastaan?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:07 ----------




> Istumapaikka vie lattiapinta-alaa noin 0,3 m2. Seisoma-alaksi ei kuitenkaan lasketa pinta-alaa, joka muodostuu korin ulkomitoista, ja joka sisältää ohjaamon, tekniset tilat, nivelten palkeet jne. Seisoma-alaksi lasketaan vain sellainen vapaa lattiapinta-ala, jossa voi matkustaa seisten. Transtechin vaunussa tällaista alaa on 25 m2. Vaunun 73 istuinta vievät laskennallisesti noin 24,5 m2, joten matkustamon hyötyala on 49,5 m2. Ulkomitoista laskemasi pinta-ala on 66,2 m2, eli huomattavasti enemmän. Mutta sisältyyhän tähän alaan seinien paksuus sekä jopa tyhjää tilaa siitä, että vaunun päädyt ovat pyöristetyt ja kavennetut.
> 
> Liikennetekniikan kannalta on merkitystä sillä, mikä on matkustajamäärä vaunun kokonaispituutta kohden. Se on mittari kaluston kokonaispituuden tehokkuudelle, jonka perusteella määräytyy vaunun tehokkuus liikennevälineenä. Sillä pysäkkien ja asemien pituus on määrätty, joten eduksi on, mitä enemmän tälle pituudelle mahtuu matkustajia yhteen vuoroon. Raitiovaunujen tehokkuudet ovat yleensä 5,96,5 hlö/m., jos istuinjärjestys on 2+2 ja seisomatehokkuus on 4 hlö/m2. Mutta täytyy ymmärtää, että aina on kysymys siitä, minkälaisen kalustuksen tilaaja haluaa. Esimerkiksi lastenvaunu- ja pyörätuolipaikat kasvattavat lattia-alan osuutta. Itä-Euroopassa oli yleinen tapa tarjota paljon seisomatilaa ja istuinjärjestys saattoi olla jopa 1+1.


Voiko tuosta laskea, että esittämälläsi seisomatehokkuudella 4 Transtechin vaunun kapasiteetti olisi 173 henkeä eikä 198 kuten ilmoitettu? Vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Näitä voi vain spekuloida, kun siltasuunnittelijan tarkat ajatukset ja perustelut eivät ole nähtävillä


Tämä johtuu tietenkin siitä, että mitään siltasuunnitelmaa ei edes ole vielä olemassa. Arviot sillan hinnasta perustunevat tässä vaiheessa maailmalla jo toteutettuihin vastaavantapaisiin siltoihin ja näiden perusratkaisujen perusteella on arvioitu kustannukset Suomessa. Kun hinnan arvioidaan kaksinkertaistuvan, jos autoliikenne sallitaan, niin se luultavasti tarkoittaa, että koko sillan perusratkaisu pitäisi tässä tapauksessa vaihtaa johonkin kalliimpaan. Hyvä esimerkki tästä on rautateiden vanhat ristikkosillat. Kun juna ja siis yhtä hyvin raitiovaunu kulkee kiskoilla, on varsinainen siltakansi tarpeeton ja se voidaan korvata teräskehikolla, jonka varassa kiskot ovat. Tämä vähentää sillan omapainoa huomattavasti. Autoliikenteessä tätä ratkaisua ei tietenkään voida käyttää, ellei sovelleta vanhan maailman tapaa kattaa ristikon pohja lankuilla, jolloin tarpeeksi kevyet ajoneuvot riittävän pienellä nopeudella pystyivät käyttämään siltaa. Kevyen liikenteen kaistan vaatima kansi on helppo ripustaa ristikon varaan ja näin on toteutettu ainakin Joensuussa rautatiesilta kevyen liikenteen väylällä Pielisjoen yli. Ja tämä on tosiaankin vain esimerkki, minulla ei ole mitään erityistä tietoa mahdollisista Kruunuvuorenselän sillan suunnitelmista. (Lisätään vielä, että ristikkoratkaisussa ei ole lumenluontiongelmiakaan..)

Tosin koko pohdiskelu autoliikenteestä sillalla on silkkaa ajanhukkaa, koska silta pitää luonnollisesti rakentaa niin, että sitä tarvittaessa pystyy käyttämään pikaraitiotie tai jopa mahdollisesti metro. Tämä optio täytyy pitää auki sitä varten, jos Santaniemeen joskus rakennetaan uusi kaupunginosa. Sekaliikennekaistat eivät yksinkertaisesti käy päinsä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käsittääkseni tänne ei kirjoita yhtään siltasuunnittelijaa. Siitä, että Laajasaloon suunnitellun esimerkiksi 15 metriä leveän ratikka-joukkoliikennesillan hinta ei tuplaannu, jos sille lisätään yksi henkilöautot vetävä vaikka 8 metrin kaista, voin lyödä vetoa vaikka 1000 euroa. Haluatko ottaa haasteen vastaan?


En harrasta uhkapelejä. En tiedä sitäkään, onko joku JLF:n rekisteröitynyt käyttäjä siltainsinööri. Ketjussa vain kerrottiin, että KSV:stä oli annettu arvio sillan hinnan tuplaantumisesta, jos se olisi myös maantiesilta. Omasta puolestani arvio on hyvinkin järkeenkäypä sen perustella, mitä itse insinöörinä tiedän ja ymmärrän silloista.




> Voiko tuosta laskea, että esittämälläsi seisomatehokkuudella 4 Transtechin vaunun kapasiteetti olisi 173 henkeä eikä 198 kuten ilmoitettu? Vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?


Jos tarkoitat esim. SRS:n sivuilla olevaa tietoa, siellä on annettu seisovien matkustajien tiheydeksi 5 hlö/m2, jolloin 25 m2:n lattia-alalta tulee 125 seisovaa matkustajaa. Jos lasketaan 4 hlö/m2, kokonaismäärä on 173. HSL laskekoon itse oman tapansa mukaan, mutta yksinkertaisesti laskettuna 3 hlö/m2 kokonaiskapasiteetiksi tulee 148.

Valitettavasti on sellainen tilanne, että vaunumarkkinoilla ei ole yhtä käytäntöä seisovien matkustajien määrän ilmoittamisesta. Eikä siitäkään, ilmoitetaanko istumapaikat laskien mukaan taittoistuimet vai ei. Niinpä jotkut laskevat seisovat matkustajat 8 henkilöllä per neliö, usein on laskettu 6 henkilöllä mutta aika usein myös neljällä. Tvärbanan vaunujen kapasiteetti on muistaakseni ilmoitettu kolmella henkilöllä. Yksiselitteinen tapa olisi esim. Transtechin 27 metrin vaunun kohdalla 73+14 istumapaikkaa ja 25 m2 seisomatilaa. Eli on 14 taittoistuinta, jotka käytössä ollessaan vähentävät tietenkin seisontatilaa. Ja tietojen lukija saa sitten laskea seisomapaikat ihan sillä tiheydellä kuin itse tahtoo. (Tästäkin ilmoitustavasta jäi vielä puuttumaan, että on tilaa 4:lle pyörätuolille tai lastenvaunulle.)

Seisontatiheys kun ei ole sekään yksiselitteinen asia. Se on kulttuurisidonnainen, tai se on kysymys matkustusmukavuudesta ja palvelutasosta. Liikenteen mitoituksen kannalta taas on kyse siitä, miten kapasiteetti halutaan laskea. HSL käyttää 3 hlö/m2 siksi, että se haluaa mitoituskapasiteetin olevan huipputunnin keskikapasiteetti, jossa on tunnin huippuhetken vara ylöspäin. Saman asian voi tehdä myös niin päin, että vaunun kapasiteettina pidetään vaunun huippukapasiteettia  kuten 5 hlö/m2  ja linjan kapasiteetti lasketaan niin, että tunnin keskikapasiteetti saa olla esim. 80 % huippukapasiteetista.

Vähän ketjun aiheen sivusta, mutta HKL piti metrojunien kapasiteettina liki 30 vuotta 400 hlö/vaunupari. Se on laskettu seisontatiheydellä 5 hlö/m2. Mutta sitten ryhdyttiin ilmoittamaan, että vaunuparin kapasiteetti onkin 287 hlö. Sama kävi Nr-sarjan raitiovaunuille. Tällaisessa muutoksessa on vain sellainen hankaluus, että se sotkee tilastoinnin aikasarjat. Tilastot tehdään kirjaamalla vaunusuorite, mutta kun muita asioita on aiemmin laskettu eri paikkamäärillä, muutoksen jälkeen lasketut tulokset eivät ole enää vertailukelpoisia. Esimerkiksi kaluston käyttöaste saadaan näyttämään paremmalta kuin ennen, mutta paikkakilometrikustannus näyttää huonommalta kuin ennen.

Antero

----------


## kompura

> Tosin koko pohdiskelu autoliikenteestä sillalla on silkkaa ajanhukkaa, koska silta pitää luonnollisesti rakentaa niin, että sitä tarvittaessa pystyy käyttämään pikaraitiotie tai jopa mahdollisesti metro.


Niin, v. 2008 liikenneselvityksen mukaan silta on todellakin ehdotettu mitoitettavaksi siten, että se voidaan ottaa metrokäyttöön. Suunnitelmassa oli 7 m ratikkakaistoille ja molemmin puolin 4 m kevyen liikenteen väylää. Metrosilta tästä saataisiin rakentamalla metrorata ratikkakaistojen ja toisen kevyen liikenteen väylän päälle, ja toinen kevyen liikenteen kaista jäisi vielä käyttöön.

Voitko nyt ymmärtää, että väitteet henkilöautojen liian suuren massan vuoksi pilviin karkaavista kustannuksista eivät ihan täysimääräisesti vakuuta...

Retroilu kun on nykyään muotia, niin miltä näyttäisi nykyaikainen versio vaikka Ounasjoen rautatie- ja maantiesillasta sovellettuna ratikka- ja tiesillaksi?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:45 ----------




> Valitettavasti on sellainen tilanne, että vaunumarkkinoilla ei ole yhtä käytäntöä seisovien matkustajien määrän ilmoittamisesta.


Junakalusto Oy (ja Stadler) viittaavat normiin DIN 25008 käyttäessään tiheyttä 4/m2 seisomapaikkoja laskiessaan. Tuleekohan tuo 4/m2 ao. normista?




> Liikenteen mitoituksen kannalta taas on kyse siitä, miten kapasiteetti halutaan laskea. HSL käyttää 3 hlö/m2 siksi, että se haluaa mitoituskapasiteetin olevan huipputunnin keskikapasiteetti, jossa on tunnin huippuhetken vara ylöspäin. Saman asian voi tehdä myös niin päin, että vaunun kapasiteettina pidetään vaunun huippukapasiteettia  kuten 5 hlö/m2  ja linjan kapasiteetti lasketaan niin, että tunnin keskikapasiteetti saa olla esim. 80 % huippukapasiteetista.


Tästähän tulee hyvin samankaltainen ero kuin keskikuormituksen ja brittiläisen rautatiemitoituksen huippukuorman välille. Kumpikin pyrkii varmistamaan sen, että kuormituksen satunnaisvaihtelusta huolimatta ketään ei jätettäisi laiturille.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kai sen sillan voisi myös rakentaa autoliikenteelle, sekä mitoittaa pikratikka/metro -yhteensopivaksi.

Eihän kaikki sillan autoliikenne olisi uutta autoliikennettä keskustaan/kantakaupunkiin. Ongelmana tietenkin on että Herttoniemestä ja Roihuvuoresta alettaisiin autoilemaan tuota siltaa pitkin. Toisaalta on hyvä olla toinenkin tieyhteys Itä-Helsinkiin kantakaupungista. Rakennettakoon autoliikenteen keskustatunneli, ja yhdistetään uusittava Hakaniemen silta, keskustatunnelin aukko ja Kruunuvuoren silta samaan kokonaisuuteen, mutta ei kuitenkaan uutta Slussenia.

----------


## Compact

> Retroilu kun on nykyään muotia, niin miltä näyttäisi nykyaikainen versio vaikka Ounasjoen rautatie- ja maantiesillasta sovellettuna ratikka- ja tiesillaksi?


Nyt kannattaa muistaa, kun on "malli/Savonlinnan" vanha yhdistetty rauta- ja maantiesilta jo mainittu vertailussa (liikennelajit vuorollaan samalla kannella), että tuo "malli/Ounasjoen" yhdistetty rauta- ja maantiesilta Rovaniemellä on sitten ihan eri asia. Se on kaksikerroksinen, eli rata on ylä- ja katu alakannella.

Tuollaiseen kun vielä yhdistettäisiin kääntö/läppä/nosto-ominaisuudet Hanasaaren voimalan laivoja varten, niin jopa olisi monimutkaisen näköinen ilmestys.

----------


## Max

> "malli/Ounasjoen" yhdistetty rauta- ja maantiesilta Rovaniemellä on sitten ihan eri asia. Se on kaksikerroksinen, eli rata on ylä- ja katu alakannella.


Varsovasta löytyy vastaavanlainen viritys, jossa sillan yläkannella on ajotie ja jalkakäytävä sekä alakannella raitiotie ja pyörätie. Mutta en kyllä tuollaista Laajasaloon kaipaa.

----------


## iiko

> Jääolosuhteet!  --> Sukellusvene


Hong Kongin metro menee saarelta mantereelle veden alle rakennettua elementtiputkea pitkin. Sitä ei siis ole kaivettu mihinkään tunneliin. Helsingissä tällaisen ratkaisun ongelma on vaan siinä, ettei tuossa ole vettä tarpeeksi...

----------


## petteri

> Hong Kongin metro menee saarelta mantereelle veden alle rakennettua elementtiputkea pitkin. Sitä ei siis ole kaivettu mihinkään tunneliin. Helsingissä tällaisen ratkaisun ongelma on vaan siinä, ettei tuossa ole vettä tarpeeksi...


Tuolla lailla rakennetaan myös Citybanan Tukholmassa. http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%B6...C3%B6mstunneln

Tuo on yleensä kalliimpi rakennustapa kuin kalliotunnelin louhiminen.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kallioperä on tuossa myöskin ruhjeilla ja heikossa kunnossa, johtuen mm. Shellin vanhasta varmuusvarastoluolastosta. Itse öljyluolat ovat suht. hyvässä kunnossa, mutta työtunneli on täynnä vettä. Ehkä koko luolaston voisi täyttää louheella ja betonilla. Jos metro- tai ratikkasilta tulee, ei kukaan halua tippua sinne luolaan, jolloin siirtymäajat pinnalle olisi kestämättömiä.

----------


## petteri

> Seisontatiheys kun ei ole sekään yksiselitteinen asia. Se on kulttuurisidonnainen, tai se on kysymys matkustusmukavuudesta ja palvelutasosta. Liikenteen mitoituksen kannalta taas on kyse siitä, miten kapasiteetti halutaan laskea. HSL käyttää 3 hlö/m2 siksi, että se haluaa mitoituskapasiteetin olevan huipputunnin keskikapasiteetti, jossa on tunnin huippuhetken vara ylöspäin. Saman asian voi tehdä myös niin päin, että vaunun kapasiteettina pidetään vaunun huippukapasiteettia  kuten 5 hlö/m2  ja linjan kapasiteetti lasketaan niin, että tunnin keskikapasiteetti saa olla esim. 80 % huippukapasiteetista.


Millä laskukaavalla HSL nykyään mitoittaa ruuhkatuntien liikenteen kuormitetuimmilla ratikka- ja bussireiteillä? Meneekö tarvittavan kaluston määrä sitten suoraan tuon 3 seisovaa matkustajaa per neliö kapasiteetin mukaan vai käytetäänkö lisäksi vielä jotain korjauskertoimia? Löytyykö jostain esimerkkiä jostain ratikka- tai bussilinjasta? (bussipuolelta esimerkiksi jokeri tai 102 ja 103 yhdistelmä olisivat kiinnostavia ja taitavat olla kuormitetuimpia linjojakin.)

----------


## Kaid

> Jääolosuhteet!  --> Sukellusvene


Mutta kuinka sukellusvene saadaan jäistä ylös linjan päissä? Ei, kyllä oikea ratkaisu on lautta ja sitä tukemaan talvikuukausina tämä alus: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Let_Popedy. Ongelmat hoituvat varmasti!

----------


## Albert

Merivoimillahan on se onneton iso ilmatyynysotalaiva, joka ei kelpaa kenellekään.
Tämä sillan, lauttojen, ja ilmaradan sijaan käyttöön. Oli vettä, lunta, jäätä tai kuivaa maata, ei matka katkea.

----------


## hmikko

> Ei, kyllä oikea ratkaisu on lautta ja sitä tukemaan talvikuukausina tämä alus: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Let_Popedy. Ongelmat hoituvat varmasti!





> Miehistöön kuuluu 138 jäsentä.


Metrokuskit pitäis muuntokouluttaa ydinreaktorien käyttelijöiksi.

----------


## iiko

> Tuo on yleensä kalliimpi rakennustapa kuin kalliotunnelin louhiminen.


Betonilaatikon valukustannukset eivät taida ihmeelliset olla, mutta myönnetään, etten tiedä asiasta riittävästi. Tilanne voi aina olla sekin, että alueen kallioperä on sellaista, ettei siihen tuosta vaan porata tunnelia. Silloin ollaan taas ihan eri asian kanssa tekemisissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Millä laskukaavalla HSL nykyään mitoittaa ruuhkatuntien liikenteen kuormitetuimmilla ratikka- ja bussireiteillä? Meneekö tarvittavan kaluston määrä sitten suoraan tuon 3 seisovaa matkustajaa per neliö kapasiteetin mukaan vai käytetäänkö lisäksi vielä jotain korjauskertoimia? Löytyykö jostain esimerkkiä jostain ratikka- tai bussilinjasta? (bussipuolelta esimerkiksi jokeri tai 102 ja 103 yhdistelmä olisivat kiinnostavia ja taitavat olla kuormitetuimpia linjojakin.)


HSL:n laskukaava seisojille menee jotenkin niin, että käytävän leveyttä ei lasketa kokonaan ja jäljelle jäävälle pinta-alalle käytetään 3 hlö/m2. Miten sitten mennään siitä eteenpäin linjatasolle, en osaa sanoa. Foorumilla on HSL:n henkilökuntaa, voivat varmaan kertoa miten laskevat.

Siitä betoniputkitunnelista, että sellaisen tekeminen meren alle selvitettiin aika lailla perusteellisesti 2008. Todettiin, että on sekä kallis että epävarma. Tunnelin tekeminen merenalaiseen kallioruhjeeseen todettiin käytännössä mahdottomaksi.

Todettakoon tässä, että monet metrotunnelit maailmalla ovat betoni- tai teräsputkia. Ja Kanaalin tunnelikin on betoniputki, vaikka onkin kalkkikiveen porattu reikä. Syynä putkirakenteeseen on, että yleensä maaperä ei ole kiinteätä ja lujaa kalliota kuten meillä Suomessa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Millä laskukaavalla HSL nykyään mitoittaa ruuhkatuntien liikenteen kuormitetuimmilla ratikka- ja bussireiteillä? Meneekö tarvittavan kaluston määrä sitten suoraan tuon 3 seisovaa matkustajaa per neliö kapasiteetin mukaan vai käytetäänkö lisäksi vielä jotain korjauskertoimia?


3 seisojaa / neliö mukaan tietenkin lasketaan.

Käytännön sovellustapoja on kaksi erilaista:
1) olemassaolevassa liikenteessä vuoroväliä pitää lyhentää tai kalustokokoa kasvattaa sellaisissa kohdissa, missä maksimikuorma ylittää säännöllisesti mitoituskapasiteetin
2) kokonaan uutta liikennettä suunnitellessa kustannuksia arvioidaan mitoittamalla huipputunnin tarjonta mitoituskapasiteetin mukaan

Kolmea seisojaa neliöllä käytetään siis molemmissa tapauksissa niin, että yksittäiseen lähtöön kyytiin mahtuu enemmänkin, mutta hyvin eri tavoilla. Tavassa 2 lähtötietona oleva matkustajamääräarvio on yleensä peräisin lähteestä, joka jo aiheuttaa kohtuullisen virhemarginaalin, joten sillä tavalla ei yleensä saavuteta kovin eksakteja tuloksia.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Liikennetarjonnan mitoitus liikennevälineiden kapasiteetin perusteella on esitetty joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluohjeen luvussa 5 (HSL:n julkaisuja 4/2012).

----------


## hmikko

Hesarin jutun mukaan Kokoomus esittää autokaistoja mukaan siltojen yva-selvitykseen. Ilmeisesti mikään muu valtuustoryhmä ei kannata.

http://www.hs.fi/m/kaupunki/Kokoomus...a1357804533700

----------


## 339-DF

On se Männistö aika veijari. Ja koska lisähintaa ei tule, voimme päätellä, että sillalle ei tulisi myöskään lisää kaistoja. Veikeä idea. Onkohan Männistö miettinyt, minne ne autot Sompasaaresta menisivät?

Männistö halusi autot myös Telakkakadun ratikkakaistoille. Ei saanut.

----------


## Elmo Allen

No, ei se nyt tässä selvitysten konkurssissa missään tunnu, jos tuokin selvitetään ja sitten lukee paperilla, että katastrofaalisen huono idea ja maksaisi 100 miljoonaa lisää. Olisi sitten vastaisuuden varallekin selvitetty, ettei kantakaupunkiin voi tuoda lisää autoja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onkohan Männistö miettinyt, minne ne autot Sompasaaresta menisivät?


Keskustatunneliin tietysti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Keskustatunneliin tietysti.


Tosin tässä tapauksessa erittäin hyödyllinen Emme-mallinnus varmaan paljastaisi, että vain erittäin pieni osa niistä sinne menisi. Suurin osa varmasti tukkisi Teollisuuskatua ja Hakamäentietä. Mutta onhan niillekin toki parilla miljardilla tunnelisuunnitelmaa jo piirretty, että...

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Keskustatunneliin tietysti.


Luultavasti Keskustatunneliin ja Sörnäistentunneliin tuota autoliikennettä on kokoomuksen sisällä ajateltu. Mutta entäs sitten jos rahaa ei olisikaan kuin puolet viimeisten vuosien tasosta rakentaa liikenneväyliä? Tai entä minkälainen kokoomuksen visio vuoden 2030 Helsingistä on? Ei se yrittäjänkään ihanne liene, että liikkeen edessä on seitsemän metrin välein autoja ajoradalla, mutta ihmiset kävelevät ohi hänen liikkestään?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Kansainvälisen suunnittelukilpailun ehdotuksia Kruunuvuoren siltaratkaisuista löytyy näköjään alla olevasta linkistä (ja ehdotusten vertailusta tekee hieman hauskempaa myös jonkintasoinen kielitaito ns. EU-nykykreikasta/latinasta, joille toki käännöksetkin esittelyistä löytyvät  :Smile: ).
http://laituri.hel.fi/fi/node/550/image_gallery

----------


## sub

Aivan liian paljon vaihtoehtoja. Ehkä kuitenkin Unda Arctica, etenkin iltavalaistuksessa miellytti silmää.

----------


## Kantokoski

Sillan perustavanlaatuinen ongelma on sen sijainti. Se ei ole yhteiskunnallisesti kannattava, koska sen etäisyys Kulosaaren sillasta on tyyliin 5 metriä. Siltaa ei koskaan tule tuohon sijaintiin.

----------


## petteri

> Sillan perustavanlaatuinen ongelma on sen sijainti. Se ei ole yhteiskunnallisesti kannattava, koska sen etäisyys Kulosaaren sillasta on tyyliin 5 metriä. Siltaa ei koskaan tule tuohon sijaintiin.


Tuolla matematiikalla Lauttasaaren sillan ja Lapinlahden sillan välissä on sitten tilaa muutama kymmenen senttiä. Silti kukaan ei pidä outona, että tuohon suuntaan menee useampia kuin yksi silta.

Puolittain saaristossa olevassa kaupungissa tarvitaan yleensä paljon siltoja.

----------


## vristo

> Siltaa ei koskaan tule tuohon sijaintiin.


Kyllä muuten tulee. Jos silta rakennetaan, niin se tulee nimenomaan tuohon sijaintiin.

----------


## Kantokoski

Maailman tosi on että ei tule! Silta rakennetaan vain etelämmäksi. Ja uskokaa kun sanon että KSV:ssa tiedetään tämä. Mutta tämä pohjoinen siltavaihtoehto on vain keino viivyttää metroa varten, mutta onhan se hyvä että tutkitaan ja suunnitellaan, ja katsotaan  :Wink: 

Laruun vertaaminen on hieman rampa.. Kruunuvuoren/Laajasalon asukasmäärä ei tule olemaan järin iso.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:19 ----------

Olemassa olevan infran käyttö on parempi.



Herttoniemestä metro tulisi haaroittaa Laajasaloon. Näin Laajasalon keskustaan tulee metroasema, sekä Laajasalo saa usean pienemmän aseman keskusaseman lisäksi.

Myös Roihuvuoreen tulee asema. Merkittävä parannus!

Herttoniemi-Laajasalo haaralla myöskin vältetään Itäkeskuksesta tulevan metroliikenteen haaroittaminen Kampista Töölöön, jos Laajasalon linja haarautuu Kampista Töölöön.

Tietysti kevytmetropikaraitio, kolmas nopea ja esteetön raidejärjestelmä, tarkoittaisi ettei Laajasaloon tulee nykyistä metroa, ja se tarkoittaa myöskin ettei Töölön metroa rakenneta nykyisellä järjestelmällä yhteensopivaksi. Mutta se vaatii kevytmetroraition tunneloimista kantakaupungissa.

Valintanne voitte tehdä. Kortteliratikka ei ole vaihtoehto seudulliseksi linjastoksi.

----------


## vristo

> Maailman tosi on että ei tule! Silta rakennetaan vain etelämmäksi. Ja uskokaa kun sanon että KSV:ssa tiedetään tämä.


Kuka "KSV:ssä tietää"? Nimiä esiin, että voidaan tarkistaa "tietosi". Vai, onko herra Kantokoski jonkun liikennepäättäjän alter ego?

Etelämmäksi siltaa ei voida rakentaa, sillä se saattaisi pudottaa Suomenlinnan Unescon maailmanperintökohteista ja sitähän Helsinki suojelee viimeiseen saakka.

----------


## Kantokoski

On niitä muitakin maailmanperintökohteita joihin _näkyy_ moderni päivä. 

Tuo maailmanperintökohdepropaganda on vain ratikkafriikkien haihattelua.

Laajasalon raideyhteys on tarkoituksenmukaisinta toteuttaa

i) itämetron haarana
ii) tai Töölön metron haarana

Toinen on metrovaihtoehto ja toinen on kevytmetropikaraitiovaihtoehto. 

Itse luonnollisesti kannatan pikaraitiokevytmetroa.

----------


## vristo

> Tuo maailmanperintökohdepropaganda on vain ratikkafriikkien haihattelua.


Jaa, että "ratikkafriikit" salaliitossa UNESCOn kanssa? Tervettä maalaisjärkeä...  :Smile:

----------


## Kantokoski

Kun Santahamina siirtyy mantereelle, tulee viimeistään silloin metro Laajasaloon. Koska Laajasalo ja Santis ovat pussinperiä, ei ole perusteltua eikä järkevää tuoda alueelle kahta raideväylää. Sen takia alueelle kannattaa tulla vain kevytmetropikaraitioraide.

----------


## Tidtabell

> Herttoniemestä metro tulisi haaroittaa Laajasaloon. Näin Laajasalon keskustaan tulee metroasema, sekä Laajasalo saa usean pienemmän aseman keskusaseman lisäksi.


Millainen on pieni metroasema?

----------


## Kantokoski

Tarkoitin pienemmän käyttöasteen asemia. Sekä tietysti pienempi rakennuskokonaisuus kuin keskusasema palveluineen yms.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Se ei ole yhteiskunnallisesti kannattava, koska sen etäisyys Kulosaaren sillasta on tyyliin 5 metriä.


Se on yhteiskunnallisesti kannattava, koska Kulosaaren silta ei vie Laajasaloon. Piste.




> Olemassa olevan infran käyttö on parempi.


Vaikka karttaasi on piirretty joku oranssi katkoviiva, jonka toteuttaminen ja ylläpito olisi käytännössä varmasti kalliimpi kuin useampikin ratikkasilta, pidät kuitenkin olemassaolevan infran käyttöä parempana. Myönnät siis, että raitiosilta kannattaa, koska Laajasalon raitioliikenne voidaan johtaa suoraan koko Helsingin ratikkaverkkoon, jo on tällä hetkellä yli 90 km linjarataa.

Olen pahoillani "Kantokoski", mutta vuonna 2016 Laajasaloon pääsee todennäköisemmin ratikalla, ei metrolla.

----------


## Kantokoski

höpö höpö. Laajasalon raideyhteyden rakentaminen alkaa aikaisintaan 2016, mutta viimeisintään 2025.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Herttoniemestä metro tulisi haaroittaa Laajasaloon. Näin Laajasalon keskustaan tulee metroasema, sekä Laajasalo saa usean pienemmän aseman keskusaseman lisäksi.


Huoh. Tässäkin ketjussa on tuo aihe käsitelty jo useaan otteeseen. Tiivistettynä sanottakoon, että se ei ole mahdollista, koska metroa ei voi enää haaroittaa, sen kapasiteetti ei edes riitä, matka-aika olisi merkittävästi hitaampi ja investoinnin hintakin paljon kalliimpi.

----------


## Kantokoski

Raitiovaunut eivät tue pyöräilykaupunkihanketta. Vain metroon ja lähijuniin mahtuu myös pyörät kuljetettaviksi. 
Raitiovaunuissa pyörien kuljettaminen on kiellettyä. Eikä pyöriä voi tilanpuutteen takia sallia.
Kevytmetroon pyörät taas mahtuisivat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Raitiovaunut eivät tue pyöräilykaupunkihanketta.


Väitteesi on täysin päätön. Pyöräilykaupunkihankkeen idea yleisesti on saada ihmiset pyöräilemään, ei kuljettamaan pyöriään missään kulkuneuvossa. Lisäksi raitiovaunu tukee kaupunkirakennetta, jossa etäisyydet eivät kasva pyöräilylle liian pitkiksi.

----------


## Kantokoski

Älä yritä vääntää. On totta ettei raitiovaunuissa saa kuljettaa pyöriä.
Tietenkään ei ole tarkoitus että pyöriä kanneskellaan metroissa tai junissa, mutta ihmisillä on oltava mahdollisuus käyttää raideväyliä pyörien kanssa oikaisuihin.

----------


## Tidtabell

Alkaa olla aika epätoivoista, jos väsähtäneet pyöräilijät ovat argumenttina miljardimetrolle.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Laruun vertaaminen on hieman rampa.. Kruunuvuoren/Laajasalon asukasmäärä ei tule olemaan järin iso.


Tilasto Helsinki alueittain 2011: 
Lauttasaari 20066 asukasta
Laajasalo: 16473 asukasta + Kruunuvuorenranta ~10000 asukasta on runsaat 25000 asukasta. 

Vertailu ei ehkä sittenkään ole kauhean rampa.

----------


## Kantokoski

Lauttasaaren asukasluku kasvaa metron myötä. KUn taasen Laajasalo on pientalovaltaista aluetta. Laajasalo on myöskin pussinperä, jopa Santahaminalla. Lauttasaaren takana taasen asuu 150 000 ihmistä. Ja lisää tulee metron myötä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tietenkään ei ole tarkoitus että pyöriä kanneskellaan metroissa tai junissa, mutta ihmisillä on oltava mahdollisuus käyttää raideväyliä pyörien kanssa oikaisuihin.


Ok. 500 miljoonaa euroa olisi siis mielestäsi ihan sopiva investointilisä siihen, että kiskoilla voisi kuljettaa noin parikymmentä polkupyörää tunnissa. Ja minä kun luulin, että Baanaa pidettiin kalliina pyöräilyinvestointina, kun se maksoi viitisen miljoonaa.

Ehkäpä 500 miljoonalle eurolle löytyisi aika monta investointikohdetta, jotka kehittäisivät pyöräilyä vähän enemmän. Ihan hiukkasen enemmän.

Mutta nimimerkki Kantokoskihan on tunnetusti sokea kymmenen potensseille. Viisituhatta euroa, viisi miljoonaa euroa, viisisataa miljoonaa euroa. Ovathan ne nyt ihan sama asia.

----------


## Kantokoski

Ei kustannukset voi automaattisesti olla syy valita halvin vaihtoehto.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei kustannukset voi automaattisesti olla syy valita halvin vaihtoehto.


Ei, mutta suhteellisuudentaju siitä, että satojen miljoonien investoinnista pitää myös saada satojen miljoonien arvosta hyötyjä, on kyllä ihan riittävä syy. Parikymmentä pyörää tunnissa ei ole satojen miljoonien hyöty.

Ei kustannukset, vaan investointirahan mahdollisimman tuottava sijoittaminen.

----------


## Jykke

> Kansainvälisen suunnittelukilpailun ehdotuksia Kruunuvuoren siltaratkaisuista löytyy näköjään alla olevasta linkistä...
> http://laituri.hel.fi/fi/node/550/image_gallery


Omaksi suosikiksi tuli Gemma Regalis. Se on hieno, mutta ei ylitse ampuva, kuten jotkut ehdotuksista. Varsin tärkeä näkökulma mulle oli, että raitiotie on sijoitettu sillan toiselle laidalle, jolloin jalankulkijoilla ei ole tarvetta radan ylitse kulkemiseen. Joissakin ehdotuksissa silta oli lähestulkoon raitiokävelykaduksi verrattavissa, mikä on täysin väärä lähtökohta. Sillan on tarkoitus olla pikaväylä keskustaan, joten raitiovaunujen on pystyttävä kulkemaan vähintään 60 km/h koko matkan. Regalista saisi vielä hienosäätää pienimuotoisen aidan rakentamisella eristämään paremmin raiteet ja jalankulkijat. 

Mielenkiintoista oli huomata monessa suunnitelmassa, että ratikoille oli suunniteltu keskilaiturit (kiitos varmasti kansainvälisyyden). Olisi varsin järkevää tässä vaiheessa suunnitella Laajasalon ratikka siten, että kaksiuuntavaunut olisivat sillä suunnalla kalustona. Tämä helpottaisi radan jatkamista pala kerrallaan, kun ei tarvitsisi joka kerta rakentaa kääntösilmukkaa, vaan yksinkertainen puolenvaihto riittäisi. 




> Raitiovaunuissa pyörien kuljettaminen on kiellettyä. Eikä pyöriä voi tilanpuutteen takia sallia.


Jaa... Ulkomailla kyllä olen nähnyt ratikoissa kuljetettavan pyöriä. Tiedä sitten onko se ollut sallittua vai ei. Vaunut toki ovat olleet isompia kuin Helsingissä, mikä on oikeasti ongelma. Toki voidaan kysyä, että olisiko Laajasalon raitiotiellä aika soveltaa ulkomaiden esimerkkejä, mm. isompien vaunujen, pyöräparkkien ja muiden innovaatioiden muodossa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Toisin sanoen, ehdotatko Kantokoski ihan vakavasti, että sen sijaan että seudulle rakennettaisiin satoja kilometriä huippulaatuista pyöräväylää, joita käyttäisi kymmeniä tuhansia pyöräilijöitä, pitäisi rakentaa raideyhteys, joka kuljettaisi muutaman kymmentä pyöräilijää?

Kyllä tässä alkaa taas hymyilyttää tämä. Pistänpä tämän taas soimaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:05 ----------




> Ulkomailla kyllä olen nähnyt ratikoissa kuljetettavan pyöriä. -- Vaunut toki ovat olleet isompia kuin Helsingissä, mikä on oikeasti ongelma.


Ja tämäkin on täysin totta. Mikään ei Helsingissä teknisesti estä, etteikö ratikoissakin voisi kuljettaa pyöriä. Ratikat ovat kyllä siihenkin ihan tarpeeksi leveitä. Ei ole vain ollut tarvetta, koska ratikan palvelualue ei ole sellaista edellyttänyt. Kantakaupungissa on helpompi ja nopeampi pyöräillä kuin mennä ratikkaan pyörällä.

Laajasalon ratikka voisikin olla hyvä pilottihanke polkupyörien sallimiseen ratikoissa, ainakin sen sillan ylitykseen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja tämäkin on täysin totta. Mikään ei Helsingissä teknisesti estä, etteikö ratikoissakin voisi kuljettaa pyöriä.


Mikään ei myöskään Helsingissä teknisesti estä sitä, että metron käyttäjämäärän mahdollisesti tulevaisuudessa kasvaessa tarpeeksi, polkupyörien vieminen metroon kielletään, niin kuin on tehty siellä täällä ympäri maailmaa. Jo nyt tuntuisi vähän tyhmältä, jos Helsingissä joku yrittäisi ruuhka-aikaan fillarin kanssa metroon.

Tämä polkupyöräjuttu on tähänastisista "kantokoskista" yksi köykäisimpiä ja naurettavimpia.

----------


## Kantokoski

Nuo siltavaihtoehdot ovat tulevaa siltavaihtoehto-selvitystä varten, jota varten valitaan yksi silta jatkoselvittelyn pohjaksi.
Myös muut vaihtoehdot kuten köysirata, lautat ym. ovat vielä pöydällä. Kaikista vaihtoehdoista tehdään uudet selvitykset. Myös metrosta.
Hesarissa oli tänään artikkeli asiasta, ja siltaa vastustettiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nuo siltavaihtoehdot ovat tulevaa siltavaihtoehto-selvitystä varten, jota varten valitaan yksi silta jatkoselvittelyn pohjaksi.
> Myös muut vaihtoehdot kuten köysirata, lautat ym. ovat vielä pöydällä. Kaikista vaihtoehdoista tehdään uudet selvitykset. Myös metrosta.


Tällaista selvitystä ei ole olemassakaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tällaista selvitystä ei ole olemassakaan.


Itse asiassa on, nimeltään ympäristövaikutusten arviointi (YVA). Siinä arvioidaan laajalla skaalalla eri vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse asiassa on, nimeltään ympäristövaikutusten arviointi (YVA). Siinä arvioidaan laajalla skaalalla eri vaihtoehtoja.


Seison korjattuna. Oikeassa olet. YVA on edelleen käynnissä. Hyvä, että joku puhuu asioista joskus oikeillakin nimillä ja täsmällisesti.

----------


## Kantokoski

Hm, no oliko pakko mennä sanomaan mistä selvityksestä on kyse.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tarkemmin ottaen YVA-ohjelmassa on nämä vaihtoehdot: 

VE1, raitiovaunu- ja kevyen liikenteen siltayhteys KruununhakaSompasaariKorkeasaariLaajasalo
VE2, raitiovaunu- ja kevyen liikenteen betonitunneli- ja siltayhteys KruununhakaSompasaariKorkeasaariLaajasalo
VE3, metro KamppiKatajanokkaLaajasalo kalliotunneli- ja siltayhteys
VE4, metro KamppiKatajanokkaLaajasalo kallio- ja betonitunneli
VE5, metro kalliossa KamppiKatajanokkaLaajasalo
VE6, vesiliikenne LaajasaloKeskusta

Arviointiohjelma valmistui yli kaksi vuotta, niin ei meinaa enää edes muistaa, että varsinainen YVA ei ole vielä valmistunut. Se tosiaan odottanee siltakilpailun tulosta sikäli, että sillan ympäristövaikutuksia pääsisi sen myötä arvioimaan. Toivottavasti kuitenkin muu YVA-työ on ollut jo käynnissä, jottei siltakilpailun valmistumisesta menisi enää monta vuotta YVAn valmistumiseen.

Mutta siitä vasta soppa syntyisikin, jos YVAn jälkeen metrovaihtoehto vedettäisiin uudelleen pakasta, koska koko Kruunuvuorenrannan osayleiskaava menisi uusiksi. Käytännössä ei tule toteutumaan, joten ainoiksi oikeiksi vaihtoehdoiksi jää rakentaa silta ratikalle tai olla rakentamatta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:56 ----------




> Hm, no oliko pakko mennä sanomaan mistä selvityksestä on kyse.


Tunnustat siis ihan julkisesti, että tarkoituksenasi on trollata? Vai mikä muu syy voisi olla olla kertomatta selvityksen nimeä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:56 ----------

Moderaattori, voisiko tunnuksen omistajalle antaa varoituksen sillä perusteella, että tahallaan tekee viestinsä vaikeaselkoisiksi tarkoituksenaan vaikeuttaa asiallista keskustelua? Ja vielä myöntää tämän julkisesti?

----------


## Jykke

> Hm, no oliko pakko mennä sanomaan mistä selvityksestä on kyse.


En ymmärrä. Kerrankin joku tulee puolellesi ja tarjoaa esittämillesi väitteille faktapohjaisia tietoja... ja olet pettynyt?  :Confused:

----------


## Kani

> Moderaattori, voisiko tunnuksen omistajalle antaa varoituksen sillä perusteella, että tahallaan tekee viestinsä vaikeaselkoisiksi tarkoituksenaan vaikeuttaa asiallista keskustelua? Ja vielä myöntää tämän julkisesti?


Kävin katsomassa tämän foorumin säännöt, eikä niissä kielletä juuri mitään. Joten on aivan sallittua melskata täällä hatusta vedetyillä väyläsuunnitelmakartoilla ja inside scoopeilla ja väittää virkamiesten jo sopineen poliitikkojen kanssa uusista tunneleista ja kierrellä ja kaarrella ja olla vastaamatta kysymyksiin ja tehtailla visioita ja faktoiksi verhottuja väitteitä sellaista vauhtia, ettei kukaan pysy niiden perässä. Tämä foorumi on mennyt aivan sirkukseksi, mutta sille ei nyt vaan voi mitään.

----------


## Dakkus

> Kävin katsomassa tämän foorumin säännöt, eikä niissä kielletä juuri mitään. Joten on aivan sallittua melskata täällä hatusta vedetyillä väyläsuunnitelmakartoilla ja inside scoopeilla ja väittää virkamiesten jo sopineen poliitikkojen kanssa uusista tunneleista ja kierrellä ja kaarrella ja olla vastaamatta kysymyksiin ja tehtailla visioita ja faktoiksi verhottuja väitteitä sellaista vauhtia, ettei kukaan pysy niiden perässä. Tämä foorumi on mennyt aivan sirkukseksi, mutta sille ei nyt vaan voi mitään.


Ei tämä foorumi miksikään sirkukseksi ole mennyt. Ei tylsän asiallisesta kaupungista tee sirkusta yksi klovni, eikä kivan asiallisesta JLF:stä yksi Seba. Sekoimmista viesteistä voi vaan hypätä yli  :Wink:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Eikä minun mielestä muutenkaan aina tarvitse olla niin pelkästään asiassa. Asioista voi keskustella monella eri tavalla. Mutta tärkeää on, että kaikki on samalla kartalla, että on selvää, milloin fantasioidaan tai haaveillaan, milloin taas pohdiskellaan uusia mahdollisuuksia ja milloin käydään kriittisesti läpi oikeita toteutumassa olevia hankkeita.

----------


## Nrg

> Hm, no oliko pakko mennä sanomaan mistä selvityksestä on kyse.


Niinpä. Nyt kun kuulin, että vaihtoehtoja oikeasti selvitetään, hidasratikkatasoristeysstalinismifantasiani ottivat runsaan takapakin ja haavemaailmani vahingoittui vakavasti. Olisi vain tieto pysynyt piilossa. Nythän saatetaan oikeasti saada nopea kevytraskaspikaratikkametro Laajasaloon ja samalla voi kaivaa myös autoille tunnelin ja linkittää se Helsinki-väylään, joka on ikään kuin autoliikenteen perusydintunneli (base nuclear tunnel) Helsingissä.

Toisaalta lähteeni syvällä vallan ytimessä, joita en paljasta koska niitä ei oikeasti ole, ovat heittäneet minulle inside scoopin ratikkasillasta. Saattaapi nimittäin olla, että viiden metrin päässä Kulosaaren sillasta sijaitseva silta oikeasti rakennetaan, eivätkä siitä tehdyt suunnitelmat olekaan pelkkää harhautusta metron nopeuttamiseksi. Sillalla nimittäin on kannatusta ja olenkin joiltain lähteiltäni kuullut, että se on fiksu hanke eikä lainkaan kustannuksiltaan mahdoton. Ja olettepa saaneet nähdä, että se on ollut framilla jo pitkän aikaa! Sillalla on useita vaikutuksia:

i) Ratikan keskinopeus kasvaa
ii) Raitioverkko laajenee lähiöihin
iii) Ratikasta tulee vakavasti otettava joukkoliikenneväline Helsingissä
iiii) Kruunuvuorenrannan maan arvo kasvaa, koska ratikan myötä alueesta tulee kantakaupunkimainen asuinalue
iiiii) Huomataan, että metro onkin liian raskas, kallis ja huonosti saavutettava kulkuneuvo seudun liikennetarpeisiin
iiiiii) Metro on kallis, kallis, kallis

Nyt voisimme sitten keskittää voimamme turhanpäiväisen asia-argumentoinnin ja kriittisten kommenttien esittämisen sijaan siltahankkeen taakse ja tehdä yhdessä hienoa tulevaisuutta! Me täällä foorumilla päätämme tulevaisuudesta, osallistukoon kaikki mukaan! Ratikka tulee! Hallelujah! Kaikkien maiden työläiset, yhd- ...eikun mitä?

----------


## late-

> Toivottavasti kuitenkin muu YVA-työ on ollut jo käynnissä, jottei siltakilpailun valmistumisesta menisi enää monta vuotta YVAn valmistumiseen.


Varsinaisesta työstä valmistellaan vasta tarjouspyyntöä. Vaihtoehdoiksi mukaan ujutetaan myö köysirataa ja autojen päästämistä sillalle. Laajasalon kiinteän yhteyden suunnittelun pääperiaatteena on havaintojeni mukaan ollut, että työvaiheet tehdään mahdollisuuksien mukaan aina peräkkäin eikä rinnakkain.

----------


## Tidtabell

Niin kauan kuin väsähtäneet pyöräilijät ovat Kantokosken metron kannattavuuden rakenne, ei metroa kannata rakeentaa. Lisäksihän Kantokoski kielsi rakentamasta vähäväkiseen Laajasaloon toista siltaa, mutta ehdotti kuitenkin metrolinjaa samalle alueelle.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kivisuo

Monenlaisia toinen toistaan mielenkiintoisempia joukkoliikenneratkaisuja keskustan ja Laajasalon välille on jo tutkittu, mutta yksi vielä puuttuu: metrolautta!

Lautta kuljettaa metrovaunuja Katajanokan ja Kruunuvuorenrannan välillä. Metrorata sukeltaa tunneliin Katajanokalla ja jatkaa sieltä Kampin ja Töölön kautta Pasilaan. Laajasalon päässä voidaan metron linjauksessa vaikka ottaa mallia Oslon metron Holmenkollbanesta, jolloin metro antaa kaupunginosalle luonnonläheisen tunnelman. Vaihtoehtoisesti voidaan sielläkin louhia metrorata tunneliin, koska tunnelirakentaminen on niin halpaa.

Tällä yhdistelmällä ratkaistaan monta ongelmaa: 
- Kruunuvuorenselän maaperä on liian rikkonaista tunnelin louhimiseksi edullisesti
- Laajasalosta tuleva liikenne ei mahdu Katajanokan katuverkkoon
- silta Kruunuvuorenselän yli estää purjealusten ja vesilentokoneiden liikenteen Kulosaareen.

Yksinkertaista ja nerokasta, vai mitä? Tämän toteuttamiskelpoisuus on ehdottomasti tutkittava heti, ellei vieläkin pikemmin. Ja sillä aikaa raitiotieyhteyden voi jättää odottamaan myöhempää kehitystä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Monenlaisia toinen toistaan mielenkiintoisempia joukkoliikenneratkaisuja keskustan ja Laajasalon välille on jo tutkittu, mutta yksi vielä puuttuu: metrolautta!


Etkös nyt tässä jätä idean vähän... puolitiehen? Eikö vielä edistyksellisempää olisi tehdä metrosukellusvene? Pitäisi tietysti olla vesitiivit telakoitumisportit sukellusveneosuuden molemmissa päissä, mutta sellainenhan on halpaa kuin saippua.

Tai mitä jos veisi ajatuksen vielä pidemmälle: Liikennöidään koko matka sukellusveneillä, siis täytetään tunnelitkin koko matkaltaan vedellä.

Kyllä nämäkin vaihtoehdot pitää mielestäni tutkia, sillä voihan olla, että jotakuta sukeltajaa tai sukellusveneen matruusia kerran vuosisadassa väsyttää, niin pitäähän olla mahdollista mennä sukellusveneellä Laajasaloon.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eikö vielä edistyksellisempää olisi tehdä metrosukellusvene?


Kunhan siihen saa ottaa polkupyörän.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kunhan siihen saa ottaa polkupyörän.


No minä kun ajattelin että väsähtäneitä sukeltajia kuskaamalla siitä saisi riittävän kannattavan.

Toisaalta ajatusta eteenpäin vieden, miksipä ei ottaisi myös auton sinne sisään? Siis ajaisi kotiasemallaan auton metroon, ja metron sitten sukellusveneeseen. Olisi ainakin kannattavaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisaalta ajatusta eteenpäin vieden, miksipä ei ottaisi myös auton sinne sisään? Siis ajaisi kotiasemallaan auton metroon, ja metron sitten sukellusveneeseen. Olisi ainakin kannattavaa.


Hyväksyn tämän sillä ehdolla, että sukellusveneen kuljettamaan metrojunaan saa autojen lisäksi ajaa myös bussin. Sillä näin toteutuu myös bussilauttahaaveilijoiden unelma.

Käytännön toteutus olkoon sitten sellainen, että Laajasalossa liikennöi liityntäbussi väliä Herttoniemi M  Kruunuvuori M. Kruunuvuori M:ssä matkustajat vaihtavat Kutsu2plus-bussiin, joka kuljettaa heidät Kruunuvuori M -aseman välitasolta metrojunaan. Ruotsinlaivoista tuttuun ja ainoaksi turvalliseksi koettuun tapaan Kutsu2plus-bussin matkustajat nousevat bussista pois siksi aikaa, kun se ajaa metrolaiturilta metrojunaan. Matkustajat istuvat sitten metrojunan raviontolaosastossa, kunnes Katajanokka M -asemalla nousevat metrolaiturille ja siellä Kutsu2plus-bussiin, joka ajaa heidät Kruunuvuori M -aseman välitasolle. Täältä matkustajilla on kätevä valinnanvapaus jatkaa edelleen matkaa joko metrolla, ratikalla tai bussilla. Liityntäasemina toimivat metrolla Katajanokka M, ratikalla Merisotilaantori ja busseilla Katajanokan terminaali.

Järjestely suosii metroliityntää tarkoituksellisesti, koska joukkoliikennejärjestelmän tulee suosia metroa tarkoituksellisesti. Onhan metroliityntään ylivoimaisesti lyhin matka sieltä Katajanokka M -aseman välitasolta. Vain yhdet portaat alas metrolaiturille. Turvallisuussyistä matkustajille tarkoitettu metrolaituri on panssariverkkoaidalla eristetty Kutsu2plus-liikenteen metrolaiturista. Sillä Kutsu2plus bussin polttoaine muodostaa räjähdysvaaran, eikä jalankulkuyhteyttä näiden kahden laiturinosan välillä saa siksi olla. Ja henkilölaiturin pituus on 45 metriä, kuten kaikilla muillakin tämän linjan metroasemilla, koska siten on säästetty 0,5 % rakentamiskustannuksia. Metrojunan henkilövaunupari on myös eristetty Kutsu2plus-bussien kuljetusvaunuista, turvallisuussyistä. Junat ovat kuitenkin yhtenäisiä yksikköjä, koska on halvempaa, edullisempaa ja auktoriteetin suosittelemaa ostaa yhtenäisisä junia.

Miksikö näin? Ensinnä siksi, että liityntäliikenne on tunnetusti kaikkein nopein matkustustapa, joten nopeuden maksimoimiseksi myös liityntä tulee maksimoida. Toiseksi siksi, että Kutsu2plus-järjestelmä tarvitaan, koska merkittävä osa Laajasalon liityntäbussilinjan matkustajista valitsee liitynnän metroon Herttoniemessä, koska he haluavat Helsingin uusiin keskustoihin Kalasatamaa, Pasilaan, Viikkiin tai Mellunmäkeen. Kolmen sepän patsas on tässä vaiheessa menettänyt merkityksensä uusien keskusten uskomattoman vetovoiman vuoksi. Meneehän niiden kaikkien läpi kunnollinen kovaa ajettava moottoritie, ei mikään sumppuuntuva Mannerheimintie, Kaivokatu eikä Esplanadi. Eli Kutsu2plus-bussit liikennöivät aina silloin, kun Laajasalon liityntäbussista tulee kutsu.

Antero

PS: Retuperän WBK:n soittajilla on varmaan yhtä hauskaa kuin minulla tätä kirjoittaessani!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nrg

Sukellusvene on sitten parempi toteuttaa automaattisena, jotta saadaan taas Suomeen hanke jollaista ei ole koskaan maailmassa aikaisemmin toteutettu. Siten ei ole mitään käsitystä kustannuksista tai edes siitä voidaanko hanketta toteuttaa ja näin siihen voidaan upottaa vuosi toisensa perään lisää rahaa ja palkata sukellusveneasemille asemavalvojia kun kuljettajia ei ole. Välimiesmenettelyssä voidaan sitte kattella että kuka maksaa ja mitä. Ja megainvestoinnille saadaan ääretön nollatuotto!

----------


## LateZ

> Miksikö näin? Ensinnä siksi, että liityntäliikenne on tunnetusti kaikkein nopein matkustustapa, joten nopeuden maksimoimiseksi myös liityntä tulee maksimoida. Toiseksi siksi, että Kutsu2plus-järjestelmä tarvitaan, koska merkittävä osa Laajasalon liityntäbussilinjan matkustajista valitsee liitynnän metroon Herttoniemessä, koska he haluavat Helsingin uusiin keskustoihin Kalasatamaa, Pasilaan, Viikkiin tai Mellunmäkeen. Kolmen sepän patsas on tässä vaiheessa menettänyt merkityksensä uusien keskusten uskomattoman vetovoiman vuoksi. Meneehän niiden kaikkien läpi kunnollinen kovaa ajettava moottoritie, ei mikään sumppuuntuva Mannerheimintie, Kaivokatu eikä Esplanadi. Eli Kutsu2plus-bussit liikennöivät aina silloin, kun Laajasalon liityntäbussista tulee kutsu.


Nähdäkseni tässä ilkutaan ajatukselle siitä, että Laajasalosta haluttaisiin matkustaa massoittain uusiin keskustoihin Kolmen sepän patsaan sijasta. Samalla raidekeskustelussa on usein korostettu, etenkin raide-Jokerin jatkosta Östersundomiin puhuttaessa, että keskustaan suuntautuvien matkojen osuus olisikin ylikorostunut keskustelussa ja suorille poikittaisyhteyksille olisikin suuri kysyntä. 

Onko Laajasalosta suuri kysyntä Kolmen sepän patsaalle? Onko Östersundomista vähäinen kysyntä sinne ja suuri kysyntä uusiin keskustoihin, Kalasatamaan, Pasilaan, Viikkiin tai Mellunmäkeen (tai tuleviin keskustoihin Oulunkylässä ja Maunulassa)? Vai onko kuitenkin kyse siitä, että nykyaikainen raitiovaunu on optimaalinen kulkuneuvo ja maailma sen ympärillä pitää nähdä sen suosiota tukevaksi?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nähdäkseni tässä ilkutaan ajatukselle siitä, että Laajasalosta haluttaisiin matkustaa massoittain uusiin keskustoihin Kolmen sepän patsaan sijasta. Samalla raidekeskustelussa on usein korostettu, etenkin raide-Jokerin jatkosta Östersundomiin puhuttaessa, että keskustaan suuntautuvien matkojen osuus olisikin ylikorostunut keskustelussa ja suorille poikittaisyhteyksille olisikin suuri kysyntä.


No ensinnäkin keskustaan suuntautuvat matkat luonnollisesti korostuvat sitä enemmän, mitä lähempänä keskustaa ollaan. Toiseksi ratikallahan pääsee myös Pasilaan ja Kalasatamaan, ei vain stockalle. Herttoniemeenhän tullaan Kruunuvuorenrannasta pääsemään joka tapauksessa, parhaassa tapauksessa ratikalla.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Nähdäkseni tässä ilkutaan ajatukselle siitä, että Laajasalosta haluttaisiin matkustaa massoittain uusiin keskustoihin Kolmen sepän patsaan sijasta. Samalla raidekeskustelussa on usein korostettu, etenkin raide-Jokerin jatkosta Östersundomiin puhuttaessa, että keskustaan suuntautuvien matkojen osuus olisikin ylikorostunut keskustelussa ja suorille poikittaisyhteyksille olisikin suuri kysyntä. 
> 
> Onko Laajasalosta suuri kysyntä Kolmen sepän patsaalle? Onko Östersundomista vähäinen kysyntä sinne ja suuri kysyntä uusiin keskustoihin, Kalasatamaan, Pasilaan, Viikkiin tai Mellunmäkeen (tai tuleviin keskustoihin Oulunkylässä ja Maunulassa)? Vai onko kuitenkin kyse siitä, että nykyaikainen raitiovaunu on optimaalinen kulkuneuvo ja maailma sen ympärillä pitää nähdä sen suosiota tukevaksi?


Helsingin seudulla käytetään liikennejärjestelmän suunnittelussa EMME-ohjelmistoa mallintamaan ihmisten tekemien matkojen määrää, suuntautumista ja kulkumuotojakaumaa. Muistelen omista opinnoistani EMME-kurssilta, että EMME:n käyttämä perusyhtälö matkojen suuntautumisen arvioinnissa on vastaava kuin Newtonin vetovoimalaki. Eli kappaleiden välinen vetovoima muuttuu suhteessa kappaleiden massojen (asukas- ja työpaikkamäärän) tuloon ja kääntäen kappaleiden välisen etäisyyden neliöön.

Tällöin on aivan luonnollista, että Kruunuvuorenrantaan muuttavalla on todennäköisemmin työpaikka Helsingin niemellä, kuin Östersundomiin muuttavalla. Ja Tikkurilan osalta taas toisinpäin.

Ylipäänsä tuntuu, että jotkut olettavat ihmisten asuin- ja työpaikkojen sijainnit täysin satunnaisesti arvotuiksi ja asuntomarkkinat todella staattisiksi. Minusta tämä on ihmisten älykkyyden aliarvioimista, eikä siihen minusta ainakaan pitäisi kannustaa mm. liikennepolitiikalla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Helsingin seudulla käytetään liikennejärjestelmän suunnittelussa EMME-ohjelmistoa mallintamaan ihmisten tekemien matkojen määrää, suuntautumista ja kulkumuotojakaumaa. Muistelen omista opinnoistani EMME-kurssilta, että EMME:n käyttämä perusyhtälö matkojen suuntautumisen arvioinnissa on vastaava kuin Newtonin vetovoimalaki. Eli kappaleiden välinen vetovoima muuttuu suhteessa kappaleiden massojen (asukas- ja työpaikkamäärän) tuloon ja kääntäen kappaleiden välisen etäisyyden neliöön.
> 
> Tällöin on aivan luonnollista, että Kruunuvuorenrantaan muuttavalla on todennäköisemmin työpaikka Helsingin niemellä, kuin Östersundomiin muuttavalla. Ja Tikkurilan osalta taas toisinpäin.


Tästä hieman off-topicina: oma arveluni on, että suunnitellut aluekeskukset, kuten Tapiola, eivät ole ottaneet tuulta alleen siinä määrin, kuin oli toivottu, koska näiltä puuttuu oma kantakaupunki, tai paremminkin se on liian pieni. Työhypoteesini on, että toimiva keskusta tarvitsee hyvää saavutettavuutta kaikissa mittakaavoissa: vartin kävelymatkan päässä pitää asua riittävästi ihmisiä (syntyy palveluita), sellaisen puolen tunnin joukkoliikenne-, polkypyörä- tai automatkan päässä pitää asua riittävästi ihmisiä (syntyy työpaikkoja) ja seudullisetikin paikan pitää olla hyvin saavutettavissa (syntyy erikoiskauppaa ja muuta erikoistoimintoja). Ja kun tätä kaikkea syntyy, alkaa keskus vetämään ihmisiä kauempaakin. Tältä kannalta katsoen Kalasataman ja Pasilan pitäisi olla isoja menestyksiä. Myös Tapiolan ja muiden Länsiväylän varren keskusten pitäisi saada vauhtia, jos metroon liittyvät rakentamishankkeet toteutuvat. Mutta seuraan mielenkiinnolla, mitä tulevina vuosikymmeninä tapahtuu.

----------


## Kantokoski

Hesarilla on taas asiaa sillasta:
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Helsinki+e...a1305650462339

Aikaisemmin tällä viikolla julkaistussa artikkelissa taasen HS:n haastattelemat kaupunkilaiset vastustivat siltaa, nyt niin tekee epäsuorasti blogisti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aikaisemmin tällä viikolla julkaistussa artikkelissa taasen HS:n haastattelemat kaupunkilaiset vastustivat siltaa, nyt niin tekee epäsuorasti blogisti.


Jos ymmärrät tuon kirjoituksen niin, että Moisio vastustaisi siltaa, olet kyllä täysin väärillä jäljillä. Taitavana journalistina Moisio kuitenkin otsikoi kolumninsa niin, että se herättelee vastustajatkin lukemaan sen läpi. Ovelaa kuin mikä.

Vai miten muka selittäisit tämän: "Kruunuvuorenrannasta silta tekisi paikan kaupungin ytimen kupeesta, kun ilman siltaa kaupunginosa jää syrjäiseksi nukkumalähiöksi liikenteellisessä pussinperässä." Miten tuo ilmentää sillan vastustamista?

Kannattaa lukea loppureferenssiksi vaikka muita Moision kolumneja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Aikaisemmin tällä viikolla julkaistussa artikkelissa taasen HS:n haastattelemat kaupunkilaiset vastustivat siltaa, nyt niin tekee epäsuorasti blogisti.


Luetun ymmärtäminen on kai taitolaji, mutta:




> Onko jalankulkijoiden Kruunusillassa mitään mieltä? Kalliiksihan se tulee väistämättä.
> 
>  On, jos silta tehdään jalankulkijoita varten. Kolme kilometriä on  mukavassa ympäristössä lyhyt matka kantakaupunkiin  pyörällä sen kulkee  alle varttitunnissa ja jalankin kolmessakymmenessä minuutissa.
> 
>  Silta tekisi Korkeasaaresta ja Palosaaresta itäisen Seurasaaren,  helpon ulkoilupaikan ihan kantakaupungin nurkalla. Kruunuvuorenrannasta  silta tekisi paikan kaupungin ytimen kupeesta, kun ilman siltaa  kaupunginosa jää syrjäiseksi nukkumalähiöksi liikenteellisessä  pussinperässä.
> 
>  Mukava ja nopea yhteys keskustaan kannustaisi käyttämään auton sijaan omia jalkoja. Se tarkoittaa kaupungin kannalta suuria säästöjä ajassa ja rahassa.


Vaikea saada tuosta sillan vastainen mielipide. Sen sijaan ymmärrän oikein, miksei kolumnissa tahdota uutta Kulosaaren siltaa.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kulosaaren siltaa on inhottava pyöräillä sekä kävellä. Myös Lajiksen sillalla tuulee, vaikka se olisi ratikkasilta. Katetun sillan rakentaminen taasen ei ole kustannustehokasta. Ja sellaisen kaukalon voi myös upottaa merenpohjaan metrotunneliksi.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kulosaaren siltaa on inhottava pyöräillä sekä kävellä. Myös Lajiksen sillalla tuulee, vaikka se olisi ratikkasilta. Katetun sillan rakentaminen taasen ei ole kustannustehokasta. Ja sellaisen kaukalon voi myös upottaa merenpohjaan metrotunneliksi.


Yritän vielä epätoivoisesti kiinnittää omaakin huomiotasi suhteellisuudentajun puutteeseen kirjoituksissasi, kun sen nyt tässä voi helposti tehdä: Katettu silta siis olisi kannattamaton, mutta vesitiiviiksi rakennettuna ja meren pohjaan upotettuna se olisikin yhtäkkiä kannattava?

----------


## Kantokoski

Siis samalla rahalla rakentaa tehokkaan, nopean, esteettömän ja säältä suojatun metrotunnelin. Ei sillassa ole mitään järkeä noissa olosuhteissa. Sillan kaataa tuuli, vastatuuli, kun kulkuväylä olisi niin suojattu sääolosuhteilta ettei sieltä näkisi maisemia, eikä muutamana kesäkuukautena aurinkoa. Suurimman osan vuodesta sillalla olisi järkyttävät hyytävät olosuhteet. Ja voi tuulenpuuska kaataa ratikankin. Siinä sitten oltaisiin. Syöksyy vielä mereen. Paras ratkaisu on säältä suojattu lämmin tunneli. Siitä saa valoisan, ja seinillä voi olla taidetta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Siis samalla rahalla rakentaa tehokkaan, nopean, esteettömän ja säältä suojatun metrotunnelin.


Lähdettä tälle? Ymmärtääkseni konsensus on, että tuolle välille metrotunneli tulisi huomattavan kalliiksi, ja palvelisi huonosti (vähän asemia). Jos lähdettä ei löydy, tulkitsen, ettet tiedä asian oikeaa laitaa, vaan heität vain arvailuja.




> Ei sillassa ole mitään järkeä noissa olosuhteissa. Sillan kaataa tuuli, vastatuuli, kun kulkuväylä olisi niin suojattu sääolosuhteilta ettei sieltä näkisi maisemia, eikä muutamana kesäkuukautena aurinkoa. Suurimman osan vuodesta sillalla olisi järkyttävät hyytävät olosuhteet.


Hetkinen, siis silta olisi sekä katettu että suojaton? Miten ihmeessä se on mahdollista? Totta on, että osan vuodesta kattamaton silta olisi aika epämukava kävelyyn tai pyöräilyyn, mutta silloinkin se palvelisi ratikan kulkuväylänä.




> Ja voi tuulenpuuska kaataa ratikankin. Siinä sitten oltaisiin. Syöksyy vielä mereen.


No niinpä tietysti... Osaat varmasti antaa lukeman sille, minkälainen voima vaaditaan kaatamaan ratikka, ja minkälaisella tuulennopeudella se syntyy. Jos et, tulkitsen, että peräännyt väitteestäsi.




> Paras ratkaisu on säältä suojattu lämmin tunneli. Siitä saa valoisan, ja seinillä voi olla taidetta.


Aivan, luonnollisesti. Paras ratkaisu kaikkeen on tunneli. Mutta entäs jos tunneliin tulee reikä? Siinä sitten oltaisiin. Syöksyy vielä meri sisään.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Nähdäkseni tässä ilkutaan ajatukselle siitä, että Laajasalosta haluttaisiin matkustaa massoittain uusiin keskustoihin Kolmen sepän patsaan sijasta. Samalla raidekeskustelussa on usein korostettu, etenkin raide-Jokerin jatkosta Östersundomiin puhuttaessa, että keskustaan suuntautuvien matkojen osuus olisikin ylikorostunut keskustelussa ja suorille poikittaisyhteyksille olisikin suuri kysyntä. 
> 
> Onko Laajasalosta suuri kysyntä Kolmen sepän patsaalle? Onko Östersundomista vähäinen kysyntä sinne ja suuri kysyntä uusiin keskustoihin, Kalasatamaan, Pasilaan, Viikkiin tai Mellunmäkeen (tai tuleviin keskustoihin Oulunkylässä ja Maunulassa)? Vai onko kuitenkin kyse siitä, että nykyaikainen raitiovaunu on optimaalinen kulkuneuvo ja maailma sen ympärillä pitää nähdä sen suosiota tukevaksi?


Suunnitellulla ratikalla ei onneksi pääse minnekään muualle kuin Kolmen Sepän patsaalle.

----------


## vristo

> Suunnitellulla ratikalla ei onneksi pääse minnekään muualle kuin Kolmen Sepän patsaalle.


Onko tuon kuvan mukainen hahmotelma viimeisen suunnitelman mukainen suunnitelma Laajasalon ratikkalinjastoksi? Eli, onko se aiempi, ratikkalinja kympin jatko (10A/10B?) haudattu?

Mikä ylipäätään on nykyinen ajatus Kruunusiltojen yli kulkevista raitiolinjoista?

----------


## Nrg

> Onko tuon kuvan mukainen hahmotelma viimeisen suunnitelman mukainen suunnitelma Laajasalon ratikkalinjastoksi? Eli, onko se aiempi, ratikkalinja kympin jatko (10A/10B?) haudattu?


Vaikken kuvan alkuperäinen piirätäjä olekaan, niin uskoisin Särelän kuvan olevan sen verran viittellinen, että tarkkoja linjapäätelmiä siitä ei kannata vetää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mikä ylipäätään on nykyinen ajatus Kruunusiltojen yli kulkevista raitiolinjoista?


Musta tuntuu, että kuranttia sellaista ei taida edes olla. Ratikkaverkon marssijärjestyksessä on niin monta kohtaa auki.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Onko tuon kuvan mukainen hahmotelma viimeisen suunnitelman mukainen suunnitelma Laajasalon ratikkalinjastoksi? Eli, onko se aiempi, ratikkalinja kympin jatko (10A/10B?) haudattu?
> 
> Mikä ylipäätään on nykyinen ajatus Kruunusiltojen yli kulkevista raitiolinjoista?


Ei, tuo ei ole nykyinen ajatus Kruunusiltojen yli kulkevista raitiolinjoista. Sen tarkoitus on lähinnä havainnollistaa sitä, että Kruunuvuoren ratikkasilta voi tarjota paljon laajemmat yhteyspalvelut kuin pelkästään Kolmen Sepän patsaalle. En myöskään piirtänyt noita linjoja loppuun asti siksi, että tavoitteenani ei ole väittely siitä kannattaako keskustan kautta kulkevan linja jatkaa Pikku-Huopalahteen vai Jätkäsaareen (vai molempiin) vaan se, että Kruunusillat yhdessä Vallilanlaaksoon rakennettavan ratikkaradan kanssa tarjoavat erinomaisen mahdollisuuden tehdä ratikkaverkosta merkittävästi parempi ja kattavampi kuin nykyään. Erityisesti, mutta ei ainoastaan kruunuvuorenrantalaisille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No niinpä tietysti... Osaat varmasti antaa lukeman sille, minkälainen voima vaaditaan kaatamaan ratikka, ja minkälaisella tuulennopeudella se syntyy. Jos et, tulkitsen, että peräännyt väitteestäsi.


Vinkki Kantokoskelle: Tämä on kerrottu HS:n mielipidesivulla marraskuussa 2012.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Muistelen Seppo Vepsäläisen joskus heittäneen ilmoille ajatuksen, että ratikkasilta on vaarallinen, koska vaunut tipahtelevat sieltä mereen.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistelen Seppo Vepsäläisen joskus heittäneen ilmoille ajatuksen, että ratikkasilta on vaarallinen, koska vaunut tipahtelevat sieltä mereen.


Hui! En uskalla enää mennä metroon. Ne voivat tippua mereen Kulosaaren metrosillalta.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kannattaa välttää myös Tanskassa käyntiä junalla. Todennäköisesti Juutinraumalla tuulee Suomenlahden sopukan pienenpientä selkää vähän enemmän.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei minulla ole mitään sitä vastaan, että Kruunuvuoren siltaa levennetään siten, että sinne tulee pari autokaistaakin. Eivät ne autot tosin niemellä minnekään mahdu, mutta väliäkös sillä. Eivät ne ratikkaakaan haittaa, kunhan silta kyetään toteuttamaan oikein ja kunhan ratikalle tehdään myös Sompasaaren pätkälle omat kaistat.

Se hyvä puoli tuossa olisi, ettei sillan hinnalla enää olisi mitään väliä sen jälkeen kun se olisi myös autoliikenteen silta  vain joukkoliikennehankkeille on laskettava H/K:t, autohankkeena silta olisi "välttämättömyys" eikä hinta enää kiinnostaisi ketään. Samasta kassasta menee sitten Pohjoisrannan leventäminenkin, sillä sehän on autosiltatilanteessa pakko tehdä, jottei ratikoita tuoda autoja haittaamaan Pohjoisrannan autokaistoille.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ei minulla ole mitään sitä vastaan, että Kruunuvuoren siltaa levennetään siten, että sinne tulee pari autokaistaakin. Eivät ne autot tosin niemellä minnekään mahdu, mutta väliäkös sillä.


Tosin sitten kun koko Kruunuhaka on autoista täysin tukossa, tyhmempikin tajuaa, että keskustatunneli on vain pakko tehdä..

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Samasta kassasta menee sitten Pohjoisrannan leventäminenkin, sillä sehän on autosiltatilanteessa pakko tehdä, jottei ratikoita tuoda autoja haittaamaan Pohjoisrannan autokaistoille.


Toivoisin Pohjoisrannasta ennemminkin Tukholman Strandvägenin kaltaista rantaraittia, jossa kävelijöillä olisi tarpeeksi tilaa ja rauhaa käveskellä hiljakseen ja nauttia kesällä virvokkeita ravintolalaivojen kansilla tai jäätelöä rantaterassilla. Eli ei lisää autoja kiitos. Vähemmän jos vain mahdollista.

----------


## ess

> Toivoisin Pohjoisrannasta ennemminkin Tukholman Strandvägenin kaltaista rantaraittia, jossa kävelijöillä olisi tarpeeksi tilaa ja rauhaa käveskellä hiljakseen ja nauttia kesällä virvokkeita ravintolalaivojen kansilla tai jäätelöä rantaterassilla. Eli ei lisää autoja kiitos. Vähemmän jos vain mahdollista.


Pohjoisrannassa on mielestäni nykyisin varsin leveä ja mielyttävä jalkakäytävä. Toki se myös tarkoittaa sitä että sen voi kaventaa 1,5m leveäksi lisäämällä pari autokaistaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Pohjoisrannassa on nyt viisi autokaistaa, joista yksi rinnakkaiskadulla. Jos sinne tuodaan raitiotie, sen voi toteuttaa nähdäkseni joko
A) autokaistoille sekakaistana
B) nykyisille autokaistoille muuttamalla ne ratikkakaistoiksi tai
C) meritäyttönä nykyisten autokaistojen itäpuolelle

B:n alavaihtoehtoina voidaan tietysti tehdä lisää autokaistoja kaatamalla puita tai poistamalla parkkipaikkoja. Uusi ks-lautakunta ei hyväksyne kumpaakaan.

C:n alavaihtoehtoina ratikkakaistat voidaan sijoittaa jotenkin toisinkin, mutta konfliktipisteitä on vähiten, jos kiskot ovat itäreunassa.

Autosilta vaikuttaa tähän siten, että minun nähdäkseni nykytilanteessa voisi toteuttaa tuon B:n aivan hyvin, olkoonkin että KSV tiettävästi haluaa säilyttää nykyiset autokaistat laivojen ruuhkapiikkien vuoksi, mutta jos autosilta tehdään, B ei kyllä enää taida tulla kyseeseen.

Noin ylipäätään olen sitä mieltä, että Pohjoisranta on, olkoonkin että C ei ole halpa, ehdottomasti paras vaihtoehto Laajasalon ratikan reitiksi. Laiturilla esiteltiin pikaisesti kolme vaihtoehtoa, joista Liisankatu on suunniteltu niin huonosti, ettei sitä missään tapauksessa kannata toteuttaa (bonuksena vielä Krunan äänekäs asukasvastarinta) ja Hakaniemi puolestaan menee minusta hylkyyn ihan vaan sen vuoksi, ettei ratikkaverkkoa voi suunnitella luotettavaksi ja toimivaksi siten, että lähes kaikki kaupungin ratikat ajavat Pitkänsillan yli. Aivan liian haavoittuvaista. Ihmettelen, ettei suunnittelu kiinnitä tähän huomiota.

Oikein toteutettuna raitiovaunu joutuu Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Kolmen sepän patsaan välillä vain yksiin varsinaisiin liikennevaloihin. Lisäksi sille voidaan toteuttaa laadukas oma kaista ja esikaupunkimainen pysäkkiväli Pohjoisrantaan. En pane kovin suurta painoarvoa sille argumentille, että tästä linjauksesta on huonot vaihtoyhteydet metroon  metroon pyrkivä matkustaa Herttoniemen kautta. Lähijuniakaan en pidä todellisena ongelmana  Lasipalatsilta pääse juniin ihan yhtä kätevästi kuin vaikkapa munkkiniemeläiset tänä päivänä pääsevät. Tosin sillä erotuksella, että laajasalolaisille tuo ratikkayhteys on sujuvampi kuin hidas ja hidastuva Mansku. Hakaniemen vaihtoehdon kehuminen hyvien raskasraideyhteyksien vuoksi on aika tyhjää retoriikkaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:02 ----------




> Tosin sitten kun koko Kruunuhaka on autoista täysin tukossa, tyhmempikin tajuaa, että keskustatunneli on vain pakko tehdä..


Mielenkiintoinen pointti! Enpä ole tullut ajatelleeksi tällaista seurannaisvaikutusta.

----------


## petteri

> Noin ylipäätään olen sitä mieltä, että Pohjoisranta on, olkoonkin että C ei ole halpa, ehdottomasti paras vaihtoehto Laajasalon ratikan reitiksi. Laiturilla esiteltiin pikaisesti kolme vaihtoehtoa, joista Liisankatu on suunniteltu niin huonosti, ettei sitä missään tapauksessa kannata toteuttaa (bonuksena vielä Krunan äänekäs asukasvastarinta) ja Hakaniemi puolestaan menee minusta hylkyyn ihan vaan sen vuoksi, ettei ratikkaverkkoa voi suunnitella luotettavaksi ja toimivaksi siten, että lähes kaikki kaupungin ratikat ajavat Pitkänsillan yli. Aivan liian haavoittuvaista. Ihmettelen, ettei suunnittelu kiinnitä tähän huomiota.


Jos silta tulee Pohjoisrannan lisäksi kannattaisi selvittää reitti Siltavuorenranta - Kaisaniemenranta - Kaisaniemen urheilukentän viertä - Itäinen teatterikuja - Rautatientori. Tuo olisi nopea reitti, jolla on vähän häiriöitä. Jos tuota kautta pääsisi Laajasalon lisäksi Sompasaaren kautta Hermannin rantatielle, pikaratikalle löytyisi parikin uutta reittiä.

Kaisaniemen puisto kaipaisi kohennusta. Pohjoiseen menevän kadun siirtäminen,  raitiovaunu, uusi kevyen liikenteen reitti ja silta Siltasaarenkärkeen , kasvitieteellisen puutarhan aitauksen poistaminen ja puiston uudelleenjärjestely tekisi nykyään osittain hylätyn ja vaarallisen oloisesta alueesta mukavan keskustapuiston. Kun Pisara rakennetaan, voisi jotain julkista, vaikka sitten keskustakirjaston minusta rakentaa tuolle puolelle poistaen kolme raidetta ja pienentämällä urheilukenttää.

----------


## Joona

> Noin ylipäätään olen sitä mieltä, että Pohjoisranta on, olkoonkin että C ei ole halpa, ehdottomasti paras vaihtoehto Laajasalon ratikan reitiksi. Laiturilla esiteltiin pikaisesti kolme vaihtoehtoa, joista Liisankatu on suunniteltu niin huonosti, ettei sitä missään tapauksessa kannata toteuttaa (bonuksena vielä Krunan äänekäs asukasvastarinta) ja Hakaniemi puolestaan menee minusta hylkyyn ihan vaan sen vuoksi, ettei ratikkaverkkoa voi suunnitella luotettavaksi ja toimivaksi siten, että lähes kaikki kaupungin ratikat ajavat Pitkänsillan yli. Aivan liian haavoittuvaista. Ihmettelen, ettei suunnittelu kiinnitä tähän huomiota.
> 
> Oikein toteutettuna raitiovaunu joutuu Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Kolmen sepän patsaan välillä vain yksiin varsinaisiin liikennevaloihin. Lisäksi sille voidaan toteuttaa laadukas oma kaista ja esikaupunkimainen pysäkkiväli Pohjoisrantaan. En pane kovin suurta painoarvoa sille argumentille, että tästä linjauksesta on huonot vaihtoyhteydet metroon  metroon pyrkivä matkustaa Herttoniemen kautta. Lähijuniakaan en pidä todellisena ongelmana  Lasipalatsilta pääse juniin ihan yhtä kätevästi kuin vaikkapa munkkiniemeläiset tänä päivänä pääsevät. Tosin sillä erotuksella, että laajasalolaisille tuo ratikkayhteys on sujuvampi kuin hidas ja hidastuva Mansku. Hakaniemen vaihtoehdon kehuminen hyvien raskasraideyhteyksien vuoksi on aika tyhjää retoriikkaa.


En usko, että Liisankadun reitti olisi noin toivoton tapaus. Reittihän on maantieteellisesti lyhin, eli siitä on yksiselitteisesti mahdollista tehdä myös nopein, jos kaikille reittivaihtoehdoille näin teoriassa voidaan toetuttaa samantasoiset eristykset ja etuudet. Asukasvastarintaa Kruununhaasta saadaan aivan varmasti myös Pohjoisrannan reittivaihtoehdolle. Liekö vastarinta kuvaa enemmistön mielipidettä vai olisiko asukkaiden enemmistö sittenkin tyytyväinen uusiin yhteyksiin. Liisankatu vaatii toki muitakin muutoksia kuin vain kiskojen asentamisen. Realistisimpana vaihtoehtona näkisin liisankadun sulkemisen muilta kuin raitiovaunuilta Snellmanninkadun länsipuolella ja yksisuuntaistamisen ajoneuvoliikenteelle Snellmanninkadun länsipuolella. Pysäköintipaikat Liisankadulta joudutaan poistamaan, mutta Meritullinkadun ja Mariankadun yksisuuntaistamisella ja vinopysäköintijärjestelyyn siirtymisellä luulisi tarvittavan paikkamäärän järjestyvän - vaikka tavallaan koko asukaspysäköintijärjestelmän uudistus siten, että hinta asettuu markkinaehtoisesti sellaiseen kohtaa, että pysäköintitunnuksia myydään vähemmän kuin paikkoja on olisikin kokonaisvaltaisempi ratkaisu, vaikka lieneekin nykyhetkellä poliittinen mahdottomuus.

En vähättelisi myöskään Aleksanterinkadun kautta kulkevan reitin heikompia vaihtoyhteyksiä juniin, metroon ja busseihin. Etenkin, jos toinen Laajasalon keskustalinjoista jatkaisi Herne- tai Jätkäsaareen, niin Aleksanterinkadun reitti kiertäisi tehokkaasti puolet keskustan joukkoliikenneterminaaleista, ellei sitten mentäisi Mikonkatua aseman eteen. En myöskään usko, että suurimmalla osalla metroon pyrkivistä olisi intressiä matkustaa Herttoniemen kautta. Jos samassa ajassa voi olla raitiovaunulla Rautatientorilla tai Kalasatamassa kuin liityntäyhteydellä Herttoniemessä, niin Herttoniemi houkuttaa vain matkoilla, jotka suuntautuvat metron varteen Kulosaareen ja idemmäs. Lisäksi Herttoniemen kautta kannattanee matkustaa esimerkiksi Viikkiin, mutta jo Oulunkylään tai Malmille syntynee nopeampi yhteys raitiovaunulla Pasilaan ja junalla. Ne metron varren työpaikkakeskittymät, jotka eivät Kruunuvuorenrannasta olisi suoraan raitiovaunulla tavoitettavissa ovat Keila- ja Otaniemessä eivätkä Mellunmäessä. Näihin syntyy kymmenisen minuuttia nopeampi yhteys vaihtamalla keskustassa Herttoniemen sijasta

Aleksillehan voidaan teoriassa ajaa Liisankadun ja Unioninkadunkin kautta. Mielestäni Liisankadun ja Unioninkadun muuttaminen moderniksi raitiotieksi, ja Liisankatu - Mannerheimintie välin raitiotien nopeuttaminen tehokkain etuuksin ja Kaisaniemen ja Varsapuistikon pysäkit yhdistämällä ajaisi koko raitiotiejärjestelmän etua paremmin kuin irrallisen laatuväylän rakentaminen Pohjoisrantaan.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> En vähättelisi myöskään Aleksanterinkadun kautta kulkevan reitin heikompia vaihtoyhteyksiä juniin, metroon ja busseihin. Etenkin, jos toinen Laajasalon keskustalinjoista jatkaisi Herne- tai Jätkäsaareen, niin Aleksanterinkadun reitti kiertäisi tehokkaasti puolet keskustan joukkoliikenneterminaaleista, ellei sitten mentäisi Mikonkatua aseman eteen.


Yksi tapa ratkoa tätä olisi ajaa Laajasalon kolmas linja Kalasataman ja Kumpulan kautta Pasilaan. Saa nopeat ja erinomaiset vaihtoyhteydet niin junaan kuin metroonkin.

----------


## 339-DF

> En usko, että Liisankadun reitti olisi noin toivoton tapaus. Reittihän on maantieteellisesti lyhin, eli siitä on yksiselitteisesti mahdollista tehdä myös nopein, jos kaikille reittivaihtoehdoille näin teoriassa voidaan toetuttaa samantasoiset eristykset ja etuudet.


Tottakai Liisankadusta on mahdollista tehdä hyvä, mutta KSV ei tee. Ja kun KSV ei kykene tekemään siitä muuta kuin huonon, niin on katsottava muita vaihtoehtoja. Sitä en osaa sanoa, puuttuuko liikennesuunnittelusta tahtoa, osaamista, viitseliäisyyttä vai kaikkea kolmea.

----------


## hmikko

Juttu päivän Hesarissa: Kruunuvuorensilta nostaisi Helsingin joukkoliikennelipun hintaa kympillä

Jutussa kovasti ollaan jakamassa siltayhteyden kustannuksia HSL:n matkustajille ja veronmaksajille. Sanaakaan ei puhuta rakennusoikeuksista saatavista tuloista. Mistähän päin Hesarin toimituksessa tulee... ja miltä tämä lehtijuttu näyttäisi, jos oltaisiin rakentamassa metroa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juttu päivän Hesarissa: Kruunuvuorensilta nostaisi Helsingin joukkoliikennelipun hintaa kympillä
> 
> Jutussa kovasti ollaan jakamassa siltayhteyden kustannuksia HSL:n matkustajille ja veronmaksajille. Sanaakaan ei puhuta rakennusoikeuksista saatavista tuloista. Mistähän päin Hesarin toimituksessa tulee... ja miltä tämä lehtijuttu näyttäisi, jos oltaisiin rakentamassa metroa?


Lähes kaikissa muissa läntisten teollisuusmaiden vähintään Helsingin kokoluokkaa olevissa pääkaupungeissa peritään tietullia tai ruuhkamaksuja autoilijoilta joilla rahoitetaan osittain myös isoja joukkoliikennehankeita. Noista isoista joukkoliikennehankkeista ei tahdo yleensä tulla yhtään mitään jos ei uusia rahoituskeinoja oteta käyttöön. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

> Lähes kaikissa muissa läntisten teollisuusmaiden vähintään Helsingin kokoluokkaa olevissa pääkaupungeissa peritään tietullia tai ruuhkamaksuja autoilijoilta joilla rahoitetaan osittain myös isoja joukkoliikennehankeita. Noista isoista joukkoliikennehankkeista ei tahdo yleensä tulla yhtään mitään jos ei uusia rahoituskeinoja oteta käyttöön. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Jos ja kun tämän sillan pystyisi rahoittamaan maan arvonnousulla, ei tämän projektin pitäisi tarvita mitään uusia rahoituskeinoja. Toki, mikäli talot rakennetaan nyt ja silta ehkä joskus, muttuu tilanne oleellisesti. Siksi harmittikin ettei Hesarin jutussa puhuttu mitään arvonnoususta.

ps. Tässä taloustilanteessa ei mielestäni muutenkaan tarvita mitään poppaskonsteja järkevien hankkeiden rahoittamiseen, kun valtio/kunta saa rahaa käytännössä nolla- tai jopa negatiivisella reaalikorolla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos ja kun tämän sillan pystyisi rahoittamaan maan arvonnousulla, ei tämän projektin pitäisi tarvita mitään uusia rahoituskeinoja. Toki, mikäli talot rakennetaan nyt ja silta ehkä joskus, muttuu tilanne oleellisesti. Siksi harmittikin ettei Hesarin jutussa puhuttu mitään arvonnoususta.


Siihen ei kannata tuijottaa liikaa. Maa pitää puhdistaa koska se on ollut öljysatama, ja asunnoista ei kuitenkaan tulla saamaan sellaista hintaa kuin keskikaupungilla tai Jätkäsaaressa, koska se on kuitenkin lähiö lähiön palveluineen, vaikka ratikka kaupunkiin olisikin. PK-seudulla on niin paljon kilpailevia asuinaluehankkeita hyvien raideliikenneyhteyksien varrella esim Espoossa länsimetron varrella ja Leppävaaran seudulla ja koska asuntojen rakentajat olisivat silti samat isot grynderit kaikkialla jotka ovat käytännössä "jakaneet kaupungin" , ne pystyy tinkimään tonttihinnoista (mutta silti myymään asuntoja eteenpäin kiskurihintaan). 
Parempi olisi Helsingin kasvavan väestön kannalta että mahdolisimman monet asunnot Laajasalossa rakennettaisiin Hitas-periaatteella että tontti jäisi kaupungin omistukseen, mutta silloin maan arvon nousulla ei voi rahastaa erityisemmin.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Siihen ei kannata tuijottaa liikaa. Maa pitää puhdistaa koska se on ollut öljysatama, ja asunnoista ei kuitenkaan tulla saamaan sellaista hintaa kuin keskikaupungilla tai Jätkäsaaressa, koska se on kuitenkin lähiö lähiön palveluineen, vaikka ratikka kaupunkiin olisikin.


Maan puhdistamisesta ei Kruunuvuoressa tule kaupungille kuluja, se on vuokralla olleiden öljy-yhtiöiden tehtävä. Onneksi. Kalasatamahan on tuon puhdistuksen takia silkkaa persnettoa kaupungille.

Jos ei halua uskoa maanarvonnousuun ratikan vuoksi, niin miten olisi kunnallisverotulojen kasvu? Ratikka-Kruunuvuori tuottaa vajaa 10 Me enemmän kunnallisverotuloja kuin pussinperä-Kruunuvuori. Joka vuosi. Siis joka vuosi.

----------


## sane

> Siihen ei kannata tuijottaa liikaa. Maa pitää puhdistaa koska se on ollut öljysatama, ja asunnoista ei kuitenkaan tulla saamaan sellaista hintaa kuin keskikaupungilla tai Jätkäsaaressa, koska se on kuitenkin lähiö lähiön palveluineen, vaikka ratikka kaupunkiin olisikin. PK-seudulla on niin paljon kilpailevia asuinaluehankkeita hyvien raideliikenneyhteyksien varrella esim Espoossa länsimetron varrella ja Leppävaaran seudulla ja koska asuntojen rakentajat olisivat silti samat isot grynderit kaikkialla jotka ovat käytännössä "jakaneet kaupungin" , ne pystyy tinkimään tonttihinnoista (mutta silti myymään asuntoja eteenpäin kiskurihintaan). 
> Parempi olisi Helsingin kasvavan väestön kannalta että mahdolisimman monet asunnot Laajasalossa rakennettaisiin Hitas-periaatteella että tontti jäisi kaupungin omistukseen, mutta silloin maan arvon nousulla ei voi rahastaa erityisemmin.
> 
> t. Rainer


Eikö maa pidä puhdistaa riippumatta siitä rakennetaanko silta vai ei? Eli tuo ei toimi perusteena sille että silta ei nostaisi maan arvoa riittävästi. En itse ole pätevä arvonnousua arviomaan, mutta ainakin Soininvaaran mukaan silta kannattaisi pelkästään arvonnousun takia toteuttaa.

Kilpailevista asuinaluehankkeista sen verran, että kyllä hintataso näyttäisi kertovan ettei tuotantoa riittävän lähellä kantakaupunkia nyt ainakaan liikaa ole. Toki rakennushankkeiden keskittyminen muutamalle toimijalle haittaa markkinoiden toimintaa, ja siitä tulisikin Laajasalosta riippumatta pyrkiä eroon esim. pienemmillä kokonaisuuksilla.

----------


## Nrg

> Siihen ei kannata tuijottaa liikaa. Maa pitää puhdistaa koska se on ollut öljysatama, ja asunnoista ei kuitenkaan tulla saamaan sellaista hintaa kuin keskikaupungilla tai Jätkäsaaressa, koska se on kuitenkin lähiö lähiön palveluineen, vaikka ratikka kaupunkiin olisikin. PK-seudulla on niin paljon kilpailevia asuinaluehankkeita hyvien raideliikenneyhteyksien varrella...
> t. Rainer


Jos sillasta johtuva tonttimaan arvonnousu kattaa sillan rakentamiskustannukset, niin silloin se kattaa ne. Silloin ei ole mitään merkitystä sillä, kuinka öljyssä maa on tai kuinka kaukana keskustasta tontit sijaitsevat. Kuten sane edellä hyvin tiivisti, ei ainakaan tuotannossa runsaudenpulaa ole. Mikäli kantakaupunkia vain saadaan jatkettua ratikan avulla, niin minun puolesta antaa mennä vain.

Mikäli verrataan Espoon lähiöitä sekä Helsingin ratikka-Kruunuvuorenrantaa niin ei ainakaan Krunikselle ratikka haitaksi ole. Vaikka paine pääkaupunkiseudulle on kova, en millään viitsisi laskea Espoon lähiöitä Kruunuvuorenrannan kilpailijoiksi. Kumallekin varmasti riittää asukkaita, mutta silti väittäisin, että Kruunuvuorenrannassa hinnat ovat kovemmat, koska alue kuuluu kaupunkiin - toisin kuin Espoon länsimetrolähiöt.

----------


## j-lu

->Jos Kruunuvuoren siltahanke kaatuu, niin se on hieno esimerkki siitä, kuinka huonot hallintorakenteet ja käytännöt tuottavat vääriä päätöksiä. SIllä kun tarpeeksi ylhäältä katsoo, niin kyseessä on hanke, joka maksaa helsinkiläisille mutta joka kannattaa helsinkiläisille. Sillan rakentamisen järkevyydestä ei sinänsä ole epäselvyyttä. Päätös sillasta kuitenkin tehdään eri tahoilla ja eri budjettien piirissä. Hiekkalaatikoitaan suojeleville virkamiehille ja poliitikoille yhteinen hyvä on sivuseikka, jos näyttää siltä, että juuri sille omalle hiekkalaatikolle hankkeesta on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä.

En sinänsä usko, että tämä Hesarin juttu, kuinka silta noustaa joukkoliikenteellä matkustamisen hintaa, on mitään muuta kuin eri hiekkalaatikoiden julkisuudessa käymää neuvottelua hankkeen kustannusten jaosta, mutta ainahan tietysti on se vaara, etteivät neuvottelut johda tulokseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Päätös sillasta kuitenkin tehdään eri tahoilla ja eri budjettien piirissä.


Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto sen päätöksen tekee (tai on tekemättä), joten ei sitä minusta tehdä eri tahoilla tai eri budjettien piirissä. Minusta tässä on enemmän kyse siitä, että Helsingin suurin puolue ei kannata siltaa (koska heidän mielipiteensä erästä heidän valtuutettuaan lainaten on, että hyvä veronmaksaja kulkee autolla) ja käyttää valtaansa estääkseen sillan.

----------


## j-lu

> Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto sen päätöksen tekee (tai on tekemättä), joten ei sitä minusta tehdä eri tahoilla tai eri budjettien piirissä.


Romanttinen kuva yhteiskunnallisesta päätöksenteosta. Ihailen. 

Kokoomus vastustaa siltaa, muttei se pysty yksin sitä estämään. Kyse on vain ja ainoastaan siitä millaisena silta esitellään niille valtuutetuille ja lautakuntien jäsenille, joilla ei ole sen suurempia ideologisia intohimoja asian suhteen. Esittelyt muotoillaan, ts. päätös tehdään leikkipuiston hiekkalaatikoilla. Ennen kuin leikkipuistossa on päästy sopuun hankkeesta, sillä ei ole edellytyksiä toteutua.

----------


## 339-DF

Luin läpi HS:n artikkelin. Tuttua HS-laatua: asiaa on käsitelty hyvin suppeasta näkövinkkelistä, toimittaja ei ole paneutunut hankkeen taustoihin lainkaan, asiaan merkittävästi vaikuttavista seikoista vaietaan ja toimittajan oma asiantuntemus on olematonta. En kadu tilaukseni peruuttamista lainkaan.

Yhtä silti odotan Hesarilta: kuinka monta euroa nousee vuosilippu, jotta saadaan länsimetro maksetuksi? Ai niin mutta sehän onkin metro. Siksi lipun hinta siis laskee, ei nouse.

----------


## Nrg

> Yhtä silti odotan Hesarilta: kuinka monta euroa nousee vuosilippu, jotta saadaan länsimetro maksetuksi? Ai niin mutta sehän onkin metro. Siksi lipun hinta siis laskee, ei nouse.


Mietin täysin samaa asiaa lukiessani artikkelia. En koskaan muista lukeneeni, että esimerkiksi kehäradan tai länsimetron rakentamisesta johtuvaa matkalipun hinnan korotusta olisi laskettu. Tietysti on hyvä, että hankkeita arvioidaan kriittisesti, mutta kuten todettu, juttu oli erittäin suppea. Eikä kaikkia hankkeita tunnu arvioitavan samoin perustein.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kokoomus vastustaa siltaa, muttei se pysty yksin sitä estämään. Kyse on vain ja ainoastaan siitä millaisena silta esitellään niille valtuutetuille ja lautakuntien jäsenille, joilla ei ole sen suurempia ideologisia intohimoja asian suhteen. Esittelyt muotoillaan, ts. päätös tehdään leikkipuiston hiekkalaatikoilla.


Ehkä ajattelen sitten liian romanttisesti. Minä uskon, että näin isossa asiassa valmistelun suuntaviivat annetaan korkealta tasolta (kaupunginjohtajalta) ja virastoista valmistelun kannalta avainroolissa on nykyinen talous- ja suunnittelukeskus, jossa ainakin pitäisi tarkastella asiaa kokonaisvaltaisesti. Vaikka kokoomuksella ei ole yksinkertaista enemmistöä kaupunginvaltuustossa, niin esim. kaupunginjohtajan vallan kautta kokoomus pystyy kuitenkin ohjaamaan valmistelua. Kaitalahdessa asuva kaupunginjohtaja ei muutenkaan taida haluta Kruunuvuorenrannasta joukkoliikennekaupunginosaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> virastoista valmistelun kannalta avainroolissa on nykyinen talous- ja suunnittelukeskus, jossa ainakin pitäisi tarkastella asiaa kokonaisvaltaisesti


Minä pidän Taskea jonkinlaisena Helsingin valtiovarainministeriönä, ja siinä asemassa sen olisi ymmärrettävä poikkeuksellisen hyvin myös tulopuoli  sehän on vieras ajatus monille muille virastoille, mikä sinänsä on jossain määrin ymmärrettävää, sillä eihän maanarvon nousu sada HKL:n kassaan eivätkä lisääntyneet kunnallisverotulot hyödytä KSV:tä jne.

Tältä kantilta onkin ikävä huomata, ettei Taskessa olla tämän hankkeen kohdalla oikeastaan ollenkaan kiinnostuneita niistä sillan aikaansaamista tuloista. Maanarvon nousuun siellä ei oikein uskota, ainakaan laajassa mittakaavassa, ja kunnallisverotuloja siellä ei ole ymmärretty laskea ollenkaan. Voisi kuvitella, että asiantuntemus on hukassa. Luulen silti, että kyse on enemmän siitä, että Taskekin on kokoomusta kovasti lähellä.

----------


## ultrix

Oy Kruunuvuorenranta  Kronobergsstranden Ab rakentaisi tuon sillan omasta pussistaan. Vrt. MunksnäsHaga ja Brändö Villastad.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Juttu päivän Hesarissa: Kruunuvuorensilta nostaisi Helsingin joukkoliikennelipun hintaa kympillä
> 
> Jutussa kovasti ollaan jakamassa siltayhteyden kustannuksia HSL:n matkustajille ja veronmaksajille. Sanaakaan ei puhuta rakennusoikeuksista saatavista tuloista. Mistähän päin Hesarin toimituksessa tulee... ja miltä tämä lehtijuttu näyttäisi, jos oltaisiin rakentamassa metroa?


Mistähän tuulee, sitä ihmettelin minäkin. Objektiivisesti katsottuna ei välttämättä mistään. Toimituksessa on vain keksitty pohtia, että jos on vähän rahaa, paljonko tarttisi nostaa lippujen hintoja, että saataisiin tarpeeksi rahaa kerätyksi.

Mutta voi asian nähdä toisinkin. KSV:n virkamies totesi taannoin muistaakseni Facebookissa, että Kruunuvuorenrannan rakennusoikeudet olisi pääosin jo myyty. Siis jo nyt, ilman siltaa, ja siten varmaankin alehintaan siihen nähden, että tontit ovat 15 minuutin päässä Aleksanterinkadusta. Toisaalta silloin, kun Kruunuvuorenrannasta ja ratikkasillasta sen liikenneyhteytenä päätettiin, rakennusliikkeen edustaja totesi minulle, ettei alue kiinnosta rakentajia, jos ratikkasiltaa ei tule. Hyvin ymmärrettävää, sillä rakentamiskustannukset ovat samat, mutta myyntihinta aivan toinen sillan kanssa kuin ilman.

Rakennusliikkeiden kannalta on eduksi, että kaavoitus ja tontinluovutukset etenevät, mutta siltahanke on jumissa. Sillä tässä tilanteessa tonttisopimukset tehdään halvalla. Mutta sitten, kun tontit on kaupattu, on tärkeätä saada siltahanke liikkeelle. Sillan pitää olla vähintään tekeillä silloin, kun asuntoja ja liiketiloja ryhdytään myymään. Ja jotta ajoitus onnistuu, nyt on aika alkaa hellittää sillan vastustamisesta. Mutta uskottavuuden vuoksi on tietenkin luovittava taidokkaasti siten, ettei nyt ihan suoraan kumota kaikkea sitä, millä siltaa tähän asti on jarrutettu.

Salaliittoteoria? No jos niin haluaa nähdä. Mutta onhan kaikki voinut tapahtua ilman salaliittosuunnitelmaakin. Kun yksi asukasaktivisti, muutama poliitikko ja joku niiden hyvä kaveri mesovat siltaa vastaan kukin oman etunsa vuoksi, rakennusliikkeille riittää olla tekemättä mitään. Niitähän alkaa asia kiinnostaa vasta sitten, kun kaavoitus etenee siihen pisteeseen, että silta pitäisi jo 2008 tehdyn valtuustopäätöksen mukaan tehdä. Ja onhan HS seurannut Kruunuvuorenrantaa ja sen toinen toistaan ihmeellisempiä suunnitelmia ratikan pään menoksi. Joten ei ole kovin omituista, jos toimitus nyt keksii tällaisen rahoitusidean.

Merkittävintä minusta jutussa on se, mitä juttu kertoo vallitsevista asenteista. Joukkoliikenne on ylimääräinen erikoisasia, jolle on keksittävä erikoisrahoitus. Autoilun tunnelit, sillat, eritasoliittymät ja parkkiluolat ovat itsestäänselvyys, joiden mielettömiä kustannuksia ei tarvitse perustella ja ne voidaan aina rahoittaa verotuloista. Asiaa on juuri pohtinut Teemu Pyyluoma blogissaan.

Tässä alkaa näkyä käytännössä se, mihin Länsimetro Oy -kuvio on johtanut ja johtaa. Yhtiömuotoinen ja liian kallis eli Espoon maksukyvyn ylittävä hanke saa joukkoliikenteen näyttämään kalliilta ja ohjaa joukkoliikenteen infrakustannukset erilleen liikennejärjestelmän kokonaisuudesta. Kun joukkoliikenteeseen on pääsylippu mutta autolla pääsee kadulle ilman maksua, on olemassa keino periä metron suuria kustannuksia niiltä, jotka metroa käyttävät. Samalla tavalla olisi perusteltua, että naapurikunnan autoilijat maksaisivat myös katujen käytöstä kaupunginrajan toisella puolella. Mutta kun ei ole sitä autolippua, jonka hintaan katukulut ositettaisiin.

Samalla tavalla muuten vääristyy kustannusmielikuva joukkoliikenteen sisällä. Jos kerran raideliikenteen väyläkulut ositetaan kuntarajojen yli käytön perusteella, miksi jätetään osittamatta bussiliikenteen väyläkulut? Eivät bussikaistat, pysäkit, reittikadun raskaampi katurakenne ja kasvaneet ylläpitokulut ilmaisia ole. Mutta ne nyt vain on niin helppo piilottaa autoilun loputtomien kulujen sekaan ja unohtaa järjestelmävertailuissa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Sillan pitää olla vähintään tekeillä silloin, kun asuntoja ja liiketiloja ryhdytään myymään.


Asuntojen myynnin alkuun ei mene enää kauaa. Kruunuvuorenrannan ensimmäisenä rakennettavan alueen, Gunillankallion, rakentaminen alkaa jo tänä vuonna. Ensimmäiset asunnot siis ainakin myydään ilman tietoa mahdollisesta suorasta joukkoliikenneyhteydestä keskustaan.

----------


## hmikko

Tekisi mieli taasen esittää tutkiville journalisteille vieno toivomus, että selvittäisivät rakennusliikkeiden yhteyksiä poliitikkoihin tämän hankkeen yhteydessä, mutta eipä tämä tietysti eroa maan tavasta mitenkään. Koko toimintamalli taitaa olla niin syvälle juurtunut, että kovin moni valtuutettu tai muu osallinen ei edes näe mitään vikaa tämmöisen siltakuvion järkkäilemisessä.

----------


## petteri

Voihan sitä aina erilaisilla salaliittoteorioilla leikitellä. Mutta ei se silta rakennusliikkeiden lobbaukseen ole kaatumassa. Siltaa ei ilmeisesti rakenneta, koska sille on enemmän vastustusta kuin kannatusta. 

Minusta tällä hetkellä ainoa keino pelastaa hanke olisi koplata se joihinkin autoiluympäristön kehityshankkeisiin. Helsingin päättäjissä on paljon henkilöitä, jotka kannattavat eri liikennemuotojen tasapainoista kehittämistä. Käsittääkseni nykymuotoisen Kruunuvuoren sillan kannattajissa on taas paljon piirejä, joiden mielestä autoilun edellytyksiä ei pidä ollenkaan kehittää.

----------


## sane

> Voihan sitä aina erilaisilla salaliittoteorioilla leikitellä. Mutta ei se silta rakennusliikkeiden lobbaukseen ole kaatumassa. Siltaa ei ilmeisesti rakenneta, koska sille on enemmän vastustusta kuin kannatusta. 
> 
> Minusta tällä hetkellä ainoa keino pelastaa hanke olisi koplata se joihinkin autoiluympäristön kehityshankkeisiin. Helsingin päättäjissä on paljon henkilöitä, jotka kannattavat eri liikennemuotojen tasapainoista kehittämistä. Käsittääkseni nykymuotoisen Kruunuvuoren sillan kannattajissa on taas paljon piirejä, joiden mielestä autoilun edellytyksiä ei pidä ollenkaan kehittää.


Ehdottomasti! Jos jotkut piirit eivät ymmärrä että sillan rakentaminen riittävän aikaisessa (joko se meni?) vaiheessa olisi kaupungille taloudellisesti kannattavaa, tulee tämä hanke ehdottomasti koplata esimerkiksi keskustatunnelin kanssa yhteen, jotta saadaan siitä kannattamaton. Eihän kaupunki taloudellisesti kannattaviin hankkeisiin voi investoida, eihän?

Väität, että siltaa ei rakennettaisi, koska sitä vastustettaisiin enemmän kuin kannatetaan. Minulle on syntynyt käsitys, että ainoastaan kokoomus vastustaa (vai hidastaa hidastaa tutkimalla esim. autokaistat?) siltaa, sillä ei kuitenkaan ole yli puolta äänistä. Voit korjata jos olen väärässä.

----------


## petteri

> Väität, että siltaa ei rakennettaisi, koska sitä vastustettaisiin enemmän kuin kannatetaan. Minulle on syntynyt käsitys, että ainoastaan kokoomus vastustaa (vai hidastaa hidastaa tutkimalla esim. autokaistat?) siltaa, sillä ei kuitenkaan ole yli puolta äänistä. Voit korjata jos olen väärässä.


Ei Kokoomuksella ole yli puolta äänistä, mutta Helsingin politiikassa kuitenkin sen verran valtaa, ettei tuollaista siltaa käytännössä tule jos sille on Kokoomuksessa liikaa vastustusta. Onhan sillan vastustajia merkittävästi muissakin ryhmissä ja talous on tiukilla. 

Toisaalta kokoomuksen liikenteen tasapainoisen kehittämisen kannalta olevilta voi löytyä valmiutta peltilehmänkauppoihin vaikka rahapula vaikeuttaakin niitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Väität, että siltaa ei rakennettaisi, koska sitä vastustettaisiin enemmän kuin kannatetaan. Minulle on syntynyt käsitys, että ainoastaan kokoomus vastustaa (vai hidastaa hidastaa tutkimalla esim. autokaistat?) siltaa, sillä ei kuitenkaan ole yli puolta äänistä. Voit korjata jos olen väärässä.


Olet väärässä. Tai et, mutta olet. Sillä eihän helsinkiläisessä demokratiassa ole merkitystä vastustajien määrällä vaan laadulla. Kun "oikeat" avainhenkilöt vastustavat, voivat he jarruttaa hanketta loputtomiin, vaikka kaikki muut ympärillä kannattaisivat. Kaupunginjohtaja Pajusen vastustusmotiiveista kiertää vaikka minkälaisia huhuja, joille kaikille on yhteistä oikeastaan vaan se, että Pajunen vastustaa. Talous- ja suunnittelukeskuksessa on valittu Kruunuvuorenrannalle oikein projektipäällikkö, Jari Tirkkonen, joka muuten vaikuttaa ihan pätevältä kaverilta, mutta hän ei alkuunkaan ymmärrä sillan hyötyjä, eli toisin sanoen ei halua ymmärtää. Rahoitusjohtaja Korhosen kanssa on sama juttu. Kokoomuksella on paljon sellaista valtaa, jolla ei ole mitään tekemistä niiden idealistien kanssa, jotka valtuustosalissa keskiviikkoisin kokoustavat.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Voihan sitä aina erilaisilla salaliittoteorioilla leikitellä. Mutta ei se silta rakennusliikkeiden lobbaukseen ole kaatumassa. Siltaa ei ilmeisesti rakenneta, koska sille on enemmän vastustusta kuin kannatusta.


Enemmän vastustusta kuin kannatusta, mutta rakennusliikkeiden lobbauksella ei ole vaikutusta? Mihin arvelet lobbauksella pyrittävän, jos ei päättäjien kantojen muuttamiseen?

----------


## petteri

> Enemmän vastustusta kuin kannatusta, mutta rakennusliikkeiden lobbauksella ei ole vaikutusta? Mihin arvelet lobbauksella pyrittävän, jos ei päättäjien kantojen muuttamiseen?


Tokihan aina lobbauksella on merkitystä, tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa on vaikea nähdä rakennusliikkeillä syitä lobata siltaa vastaan, sen sijaan puolesta kyllä koska se helpottaisi asuntojen myyntiä.

Ajatus, että ensin lobataan toiseen suuntaan ja sitten toiseen aika lyhyellä aikavälillä ei taas ole järin järjellinen.

----------


## hmikko

> Ajatus, että ensin lobataan toiseen suuntaan ja sitten toiseen aika lyhyellä aikavälillä ei taas ole järin järjellinen.


Anteron pointti kai oli, että tuon kaltaisella liikkeellä pyritään välttämään sillan maksaminen rakennusoikeuksien hinnassa. Ts. silta tietysti sopii rakennusliikkeille mainiosti sillloin kun se on niille ilmaista lisäarvoa.

----------


## petteri

> Anteron pointti kai oli, että tuon kaltaisella liikkeellä pyritään välttämään sillan maksaminen rakennusoikeuksien hinnassa. Ts. silta tietysti sopii rakennusliikkeilla mainiosti, niin kauan kuin se on niille ilmaista lisäarvoa.


Tuolla salaliittoteorialla on viihdearvoa, ei muuta. Ensinnäkin, ihmiset lobbaavat ja tuuliviirimäinen mielipiteiden muuttelu on aika huono tapa vaikuttaa. Toiseksi rakennusliikkeet ei ole yhtenäinen ryhmä. Kolmanneksi nykyään myytävät tontit yleensä rakennetaan vielä varsin nopeasti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Anteron pointti kai oli, että tuon kaltaisella liikkeellä pyritään välttämään sillan maksaminen rakennusoikeuksien hinnassa. Ts. silta tietysti sopii rakennusliikkeille mainiosti sillloin kun se on niille ilmaista lisäarvoa.


Kyllä tuossa selkeä logiikka on. Rakennusliikkeiden edun mukaista on, että alkuasetelmana siltaa ei tule ja tontit saa siten kontulahintaan. Kun tontit on hankittu, pitää siltakin saada, että voidaan myydä huoneistot munkkahintaan. Ei se sen monimutkaisempaa ole. Silta vaan pitää saada ennen huoneistojen myymistä, muutenhan ne joudutaan myymäänkin kontulahintaan.

----------


## sub

Jos olisin rakennusliike, jolla on intressejä Kruunuvuorenrannassa, lobbaisin tunnelia vastaan, hommaisin tontit/rakennusoikeudet uloskantohintaan ja luottaisin siihen että selän yli rakennettava yhteys tullaan joka tapauksessa toteuttamaan.

----------


## ess

> Jos olisin rakennusliike, jolla on intressejä Kruunuvuorenrannassa, lobbaisin tunnelia vastaan, hommaisin tontit/rakennusoikeudet uloskantohintaan ja luottaisin siihen että selän yli rakennettava yhteys tullaan joka tapauksessa toteuttamaan.


Siinä vaan tosiaan voi mennä vuosia ennen kuin silta tulee. Mitä teet sillä aikaa kun sinulla on valtava määrä kämppiä käsissä joita ei kannata vielä myydä?

----------


## sub

> Siinä vaan tosiaan voi mennä vuosia ennen kuin silta tulee. Mitä teet sillä aikaa kun sinulla on valtava määrä kämppiä käsissä joita ei kannata vielä myydä?


Ainahan liiketoiminnassa on riskinsä. Tässä tapauksessa tosin varsin minimaalinen. Menettäisin ainoastaan ansiottoman arvonnousun jos yhteyttä selän yli ei rakennettaisikaan, kun kämpät pitäisi myydä siihen hintaan mikä todellisuudessa vastaisi paremmin tontista reaalirahassa vaihdettuja oravannahkoja.

----------


## hylje

> Siinä vaan tosiaan voi mennä vuosia ennen kuin silta tulee. Mitä teet sillä aikaa kun sinulla on valtava määrä kämppiä käsissä joita ei kannata vielä myydä?


Eiköhän niihin vuokralaisia löydy. Kovat on bileet ollut rakennusfirmoilla, jos ei pätäkkää ole tälläiseen riskinottoon.

----------


## Matkalainen

Tässä on muilla kirjoittajilla ollut jo erittäin hyviä pointteja, mutta näihin puutun vielä:




> Toiseksi rakennusliikkeet ei ole yhtenäinen ryhmä.


No ei tietenkään, kun se on ihan kiinni siitä, miten haluaa "yhtenäisen ryhmän" määritellä. Toisin sanoen voit väittää mitä tahansa ryhmää ei-yhtenäiseksi olematta väärässä. Lisäksi niillä ei ole mitään tarvetta olla yhtenäisiä, riittää, että niillä on riittävän tiiviit yhteydet poliitikoihin, eikä välttämättä edes samoihin. Ja tästä on menneisyydessä näyttöä ihan riittämiin.




> Kolmanneksi nykyään myytävät tontit yleensä rakennetaan vielä varsin nopeasti.


Joka puolestaan ei todista mistään mitään, paitsi ehkä siitä, että tonttimaata Helsingissä kaavoitetaan liian vähän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siinä vaan tosiaan voi mennä vuosia ennen kuin silta tulee. Mitä teet sillä aikaa kun sinulla on valtava määrä kämppiä käsissä joita ei kannata vielä myydä?


Odotetaan. Rakennusliikkeet panevat työmaat seis, jos näyttää siltä, etteivät ne tuota tarpeeksi huonon markkinatilanteen tai suhdanteiden vuoksi. Eli kämppiä ei tehdä valmiiksi odottamaan. Asuntotuotantohan myydään siinä vaiheessa, kun taloja ryhdytään rakentamaan. Ei sellaisia taloja tehdä, joiden asuntoja ei ole myyty. Näin ne ovat toimineet koko minun ikäni.

Jos ajatellaan Kruunuvuorenrannan tilannetta, niin kysymys rakennusliikkeen näkökulmasta on siitä, mikä on käsillä olevien tonttien tuottavuusjärjestys. Niin kauan kun Kruunuvuorenrannassa hintataso on 40 minuutin etäisyyden tasolla, rakenetaan ennen Kruunuvuorenrantaa tontteja, joiden etäisyys ja hintataso on parempi. Sanotaan nyt vaikka niin, että nyt kiinnostaa työmaa Herttoniemessä. Mutta sitten kun on ratikkasilta, Kruunuvuori on arvokkaampi kuin Herttoniemen tontit Roihiksen vieressä.

Rakentajilla on nyt puuhaa niin Jätkässä kuin Kalasatamassakin. Eli on hyvää aikaa saada sillasta päätös.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Odotetaan. Rakennusliikkeet panevat työmaat seis, jos näyttää siltä, etteivät ne tuota tarpeeksi huonon markkinatilanteen tai suhdanteiden vuoksi. Eli kämppiä ei tehdä valmiiksi odottamaan. Asuntotuotantohan myydään siinä vaiheessa, kun taloja ryhdytään rakentamaan. Ei sellaisia taloja tehdä, joiden asuntoja ei ole myyty. Näin ne ovat toimineet koko minun ikäni.


Ei tuo vaan toimi Helsingin myymien tai vuokraamien tonttien kanssa. Tontinluovutuksissa on keinottelun välttämiseksi yleensä vaatimus sekä rakennustöiden aloituskohdasta että viimeisestä hyväksyttävästä valmistumispäivästä eivätkä nuo ajat ole kovin pitkiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Odotetaan. Rakennusliikkeet panevat työmaat seis, jos näyttää siltä, etteivät ne tuota tarpeeksi huonon markkinatilanteen tai suhdanteiden vuoksi. Eli kämppiä ei tehdä valmiiksi odottamaan. Asuntotuotantohan myydään siinä vaiheessa, kun taloja ryhdytään rakentamaan. Ei sellaisia taloja tehdä, joiden asuntoja ei ole myyty. Näin ne ovat toimineet koko minun ikäni.


Esimerkkeinä vaikkapa Leppäsuon kortteli, jossa nyt vasta rakennetaan puuttuvia taloja vuosikausia ekojen talojen valmistumisen jälkeen. Ja toisena Meri-Rastila, jonka valmiiksi kaavoitetuille tonteille ei kukaan rakenna mitään, koska asunnoista ei saa niin paljon rahaa, että rakennusliikkeitä kiinnostaisi. Että kyllä näitä ihan Helsingistä löytyy. Löytyykö kohta Kruunuvuorenrannastakin?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ei tuo vaan toimi Helsingin myymien tai vuokraamien tonttien kanssa. Tontinluovutuksissa on keinottelun välttämiseksi yleensä vaatimus sekä rakennustöiden aloituskohdasta että viimeisestä hyväksyttävästä valmistumispäivästä eivätkä nuo ajat ole kovin pitkiä.


Jossain mielessä ihailen ilmeisen vilpitöntä uskoasi rakennusliikkeiden epäitsekkyyteen. Väitän kuitenkin, että jos noissa sopimuksissa määritellyt sanktiot (jos niitä ylipäätään on), ovat pienempiä kuin asuntojen tuotto-odotusten ero, ottavat rakennusyhtiöt mieluummin sanktion kuin pienemmän tuoton.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jotenkin se nihkeys siltaa kohtaan tuntuu johtuvan siitä että samaan aikaan on muita kilpailevia lähiörakentamis tai kantakaupungin laajennushankketa. Odotukset maan arvon noususta eivät tällä hetkellä ole nin itsestäänselviä kuin olivat viitisen vuotta sitten. 

Huom, en itse vastusta siltaa vaan minun mielestäni se pitää rakentaa vaikka maan arvon nousuall ei voisi kattaa kustannuksia. Jos ei Helsingillä ole yksin varaa niin otetaan Espoo mukaan :Wink: 

Toinen käsitys on, että sillan toteutuminen olisi jotenkin kiinni Santahaminan kohtalosta. Nyt vaikuttaa siltä että intti pysyy Sandiksessa tappiin asti, mutta tarkoittaako se sitä että sen on oltava koonaan suljettu varuskunta? Voisiko siltaa myös "myydä" jotenkin Puolustusvoimille, toimihan siellä maanpuolustuskorkeakoulu, ja jos sen toimintaa halutaan laajentaa tavalla tai toisella niin kasvavat kuljetustarpeet mantereelle.  Ja miten on varusmiesten vapaa-ajan liikkumisen kanssa? Jos matka kasarmilta Helsingin keskustaan nyt kestää tunnin ja se olisi puolitettavisssa, niin näkeekö intin herrat että se on hyvä vai huono asia? 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Jos matka kasarmilta Helsingin keskustaan nyt kestää tunnin ja se olisi puolitettavisssa, niin näkeekö intin herrat että se on hyvä vai huono asia?


Tuossahan on ideaa... olisi aika hienoa nähdä valtion osoittavan esim. sata miljoonaa euroa Helsingin rajojen sisällä palvelevien varusmiesten lomamatkojen lyhentämiseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuossahan on ideaa... olisi aika hienoa nähdä valtion osoittavan esim. sata miljoonaa euroa Helsingin rajojen sisällä palvelevien varusmiesten lomamatkojen lyhentämiseen.


En nyt tarkoittanut sataa milliä, mutta fakta on että Helsingin puolustusjärjestelyt palvelevat koko maata. Menee offtopiciksi mutta väitän että  jos pressan linnan lippusalossa liehuu joku muu kuin Suomen lippu niin kyllä se tarkoittaa sitä että koko Suomella on uudet isännät. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Jossain mielessä ihailen ilmeisen vilpitöntä uskoasi rakennusliikkeiden epäitsekkyyteen. Väitän kuitenkin, että jos noissa sopimuksissa määritellyt sanktiot (jos niitä ylipäätään on), ovat pienempiä kuin asuntojen tuotto-odotusten ero, ottavat rakennusyhtiöt mieluummin sanktion kuin pienemmän tuoton.


Ei siinä ole paljonkaan pyyteettömyyttä. Nykyään rakennusalalla on yleensä tavoitteena pitää sekä myymättömiin asuntoihin että rakentamattomiin tontteihin sitoutunut pääoma kurissa, jotteivat firmat menisi huonossa suhdanteessa nurin. Toki rakennusliikkeet säätelevät rakentamisen ajoitusta, varsinkin jos niille on jonkin sopimuksen kautta tullut samalta alueelta paljon rakennettavaa alaa. (vrt. Pasilan konepaja ja Leppäsuo.) 

80-luvulla rakennusliikkeet kyllä ostivat paljon tontteja isolla rahalla varastoon ja rakensivat paljon asuntoja, joille ei ollut merkittävästi varauksia. Sitten kun suhdanne kääntyi rakennusliikkeet menivät konkurssiin kun kaikki omat ja lainatut olivat kiinni myymättömissä asunnoissa ja rakentamattomissa tonteissa, ihan kuin viime aikoina esimerkiksi Espanjassa ja Irlannissa.

Toisaalta nykyään yleensä Helsingin kaupungin tontinluovutuskilpailuissa tontteja jaetaan pienissä erissä ja tonteille on usein määritelty rakentamisen aloitusaika ja viimeinen valmistumisaika. Tontit eivät myöskään ole halpoja. 

Rakennusliikkeiden keinottelun syyttäminen sillan rakentamattomuudesta on todella kaukaa haettua. Mutta sillan rakentamattomuudelle kyllä löydettävissä kolme selkeää syytä. 1) lähialueen asukkaiden vastustus,  2) tasapainoisen liikennepolitiikan kannattajien kyllästyminen jatkuvaan autoilun edellytysten huonontamiseen ja 3) kaupungin taloudellinen tilanne.

----------


## Koala

> Tuossahan on ideaa... olisi aika hienoa nähdä valtion osoittavan esim. sata miljoonaa euroa Helsingin rajojen sisällä palvelevien varusmiesten lomamatkojen lyhentämiseen.


No en mä nyt tiedä, yhtä todennäköistähän se on kuin että meillä olisi joku päivä toimiva automaattimetro.

----------


## sub

Niin tai näin, syitä sekä puolesta että vastaan koskien selän ylittävää yhteyttä on lukuisia. Joka tapauksessa kunnan kannattaisi mielestäni himmailla alueen rakentamisen kanssa siihen asti että päätös liikenneyhteyksistä suuntaan tai toiseen syntyy.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Nykyään rakennusalalla on yleensä tavoitteena pitää sekä myymättömiin asuntoihin että rakentamattomiin tontteihin sitoutunut pääoma kurissa,


Kyllä, minkä takia minun ei olisi ollenkaan vaikea uskoa sitä, että ostetaan tontti ilman siltaa -hintaan mutta aletaan rakentaa (ja myydä) asuntoja vasta kun silta on tulossa.




> Toisaalta nykyään yleensä Helsingin kaupungin tontinluovutuskilpailuissa tontteja jaetaan pienissä erissä ja tonteille on usein määritelty rakentamisen aloitusaika ja viimeinen valmistumisaika.


Juu, tämän totesit jo aiemmin. Totean myös itse saman kuin aiemmin: Jos sanktiota ei ole tai se on pienempi kuin tuotto-odotusten ero, vaatii melkoista epäitsekkyyttä rakennusliikkeeltä alkaa rakentaa saman tien.




> 1) lähialueen asukkaiden vastustus,


Kyllä, tämä on varsin voimakas ilmiö Suomessa. Siitä pitäisi myös pyrkiä eroon.




> 2) tasapainoisen liikennepolitiikan kannattajien kyllästyminen jatkuvaan autoilun edellytysten huonontamiseen


Huoh... taas tämä "argumentti". Toistan nyt sinulle, jälleen kerran: Hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet _eivät_ automaattisesti huononna autoliikenteen yhteyksiä, edes Helsingissä. Eikä varsinkaan tässä tapauksessa, päin vastoin: Busseja Herttoniemeen tarvitaan vähemmän, jolloin autoilu siihen suuntaan _sujuvoituu_. Ja laajemminkin, joukkoliikenteen sujuvoittaminen yleensä siirtää autoilijoita joukkoliikenteeseen, jolloin jäljelle jäävien autoilijoiden matka _sujuvoituu_. En tiedä miksi jaksan tätä sinulle toistaa, tuskin tälläkään kertaa opit.




> 3) kaupungin taloudellinen tilanne.


Jos sillan hinta voidaan kattaa maan arvon nousulla, silta kannattaa rakentaa vaikka lainarahalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> En tiedä miksi jaksan tätä sinulle toistaa, tuskin tälläkään kertaa opit.


Pelkästään petterin näkemyksellä tuskin on juurikaan merkitystä laajemmassa mittakaavassa. Petterin tavoin ajattelee kuitenkin huomattava määrä autoilijoita ja moni poliitikko pelkää menettävänsä heidän äänensä, jos antaa rahaa tai kaupunkitilaa joukkoliikenteelle.




> Jos sillan hinta voidaan kattaa maan arvon nousulla, silta kannattaa rakentaa vaikka lainarahalla.


Kuten tässä ketjussa on aiemminkin mainittu, kaikki eivät usko Laajasalon sillan nostavan maan arvoa. Niin ajattelevat ainakin ne, joiden mielestä maksukykyiset kulkevat aina autolla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuten tässä ketjussa on aiemminkin mainittu, kaikki eivät usko Laajasalon sillan nostavan maan arvoa. Niin ajattelevat ainakin ne, joiden mielestä maksukykyiset kulkevat aina autolla.


Mahtavatkohan ne ajatella myös, että Kruunuvuorenrannan kunnallisverotulot ovat sillasta riippumattomia? Samat henkilöt varmaan ihmettelevät suuresti, miksi sellainen turhake kuin nelosen ratikkalinja on olemassa. Eihän sitä maksukykyisessä Munkkiniemessä kukaan käytä, tyhjänä kulkee aamut päivät illat yöt. Eiku...

----------


## Kani

Niin ja eikös Laajasaloon ole jo autoilijoiden suur-suosima raideyhteys Euroopan parhaalla metrolla, matka keskustaan kestää vain 29 minuuttia. Saman etäisyyden päässä lännessä joudutaan tulemaan keskustaan ikävällä vaihdottomalla bussilla, jopa 10 minuuttia. Onneksi tähän kurjuuteen tulee 2016 muutos.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Pelkästään petterin näkemyksellä tuskin on juurikaan merkitystä laajemmassa mittakaavassa. Petterin tavoin ajattelee kuitenkin huomattava määrä autoilijoita ja moni poliitikko pelkää menettävänsä heidän äänensä, jos antaa rahaa tai kaupunkitilaa joukkoliikenteelle.


Näin epäilemättä onkin, ja siksi olisi erityisen tärkeää saada oppi perille ihmisille. Täällä onneksi suurin osa ihmisistä ymmärtää miten asia on, mutta suurten joukkojen oppimista ei edistä se, että täälläkin maristaan "tasapainoisesta" kehittämisestä ja autoliikenteen "haittaamisesta".




> Kuten tässä ketjussa on aiemminkin mainittu, kaikki eivät usko Laajasalon sillan nostavan maan arvoa. Niin ajattelevat ainakin ne, joiden mielestä maksukykyiset kulkevat aina autolla.


On toki mahdollista, että sellaisiakin puupäitä on, jotka eivät usko sillan nostavan maan arvoa. Nostaako se tarpeeksi, on jo eri asia, mutta petteri ei vedonnut siihenkään, vaan kaupungin taloudelliseen tilanteeseen. Kuten tässä ketjussa on aiemminkin mainittu, kannattavat hankkeet kannattaa toteuttaa vaikka lainarahalla. Vai onko tässä nyt kyse siitä, että julkinen sektori ei saa tehdä mitään kannattavaa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eihän sitä maksukykyisessä Munkkiniemessä kukaan käytä, tyhjänä kulkee aamut päivät illat yöt. Eiku...


Nelosen tärkein elättäjä keskustan luoteispuolella lienee kuitenkin Meilahden sairaala-alue ja siinä sivussa Taka-Töölön Mannerheimintien puoli. Munkkiniemi on "loinen".

----------


## 339-DF

> Munkkiniemi on "loinen".


Kannattaa joskus matkustaa perille asti ja seurata kuormia Munkkiniemen puistotiellä.

Se on tosin myönnettävä, että joukkoliikenneyhteydet ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö eivät aina korreloi keskenään. Jostain syystä Laajasalossa käytetään joukkoliikennettä yllättävän paljon, vaikka matka-ajat ovat pitkiä ja kaikki yhteydet ovat vaihdollisia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kannattaa joskus matkustaa perille asti ja seurata kuormia Munkkiniemen puistotiellä.


Enpä asiaa olisi kommentoinutkaan ilman koko reitin päästä päähän saatuja matkustuskokemuksia. Munkan päässä nelosella on reippaammin väkeä lähinnä koululaisten liikkumisaikoina, samalla tavalla kuin 1A:ssakin Käpylässä. Muutoin on väljää.

----------


## petteri

> Näin epäilemättä onkin, ja siksi olisi erityisen tärkeää saada oppi perille ihmisille. Täällä onneksi suurin osa ihmisistä ymmärtää miten asia on, mutta suurten joukkojen oppimista ei edistä se, että täälläkin maristaan "tasapainoisesta" kehittämisestä ja autoliikenteen "haittaamisesta".


Yleensä ottaen poliitikkojen mielipiteet ovat jonkinlainen valistunut otanta äänestäjien mielipiteistä. Suurin osa äänestäjistä ei ole autottomia radikaalivihreitä tai Vasemmistoliittoa kannattavia punavihreitä joukkoliikennefanaatikkoja. Jotta joukkoliikenneasioita voidaan edistä pitää ratkaisujen vaikuttaa kannatettavilta myös osin autolla ja osin joukkoliikenteellä liikkuvalle ryhmälle tai niille jotka liikkuvat autolla, mutta joista hyvä joukkoliikenne on ihan kannatettava ajatus.

----------


## hylje

> valistunut


Tirsk. Kansalainen voi valita edustajansa ehkä yhden mielipideasian perusteella. Kattavaa mielipideshoppailua ei ole mahdollista harrastaa, kun valinnan pitää kohdistua yhteen ihmiseen. Epäilen kuitenkin, että useimmat valitsevat edustajansa ihan lärvikertoimella. Kuten minä. Vaikka edustajani pääsisi läpi ja äänestäisi yhdestä jutusta oikein, hän luultavasti äänestää toisen aihepiirin asiasta väärin. En pääse vaihtamaan edustajaani parempaan äänestysten välillä.

Jos kansalaisten mielipiteillä olisi väliä, vaaleissa kysyttäisiin ne suoraan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Munkan päässä nelosella on reippaammin väkeä lähinnä koululaisten liikkumisaikoina, samalla tavalla kuin 1A:ssakin Käpylässä. Muutoin on väljää.


Paras vitsi pitkiin aikoihin verrata nelosta ja 1A:ta.  :Laughing:

----------


## Dakkus

> Paras vitsi pitkiin aikoihin verrata nelosta ja 1A:ta.


No, ei se ero lopulta niin iso ole. Ratikoita molemmat ovat.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kuten tässä ketjussa on aiemminkin mainittu, kaikki eivät usko Laajasalon sillan nostavan maan arvoa. Niin ajattelevat ainakin ne, joiden mielestä maksukykyiset kulkevat aina autolla.


Heiltä voiki seuraavaksi kysyä, että miksi asunnot ovat kalliimpia Töölössä kuin Korsossa? Ei kai vaan parempien yhteyksien ja keskustan läheisyyden takia?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suurin osa äänestäjistä ei ole autottomia radikaalivihreitä tai Vasemmistoliittoa kannattavia punavihreitä joukkoliikennefanaatikkoja. Jotta joukkoliikenneasioita voidaan edistä pitää ratkaisujen vaikuttaa kannatettavilta myös osin autolla ja osin joukkoliikenteellä liikkuvalle ryhmälle tai niille jotka liikkuvat autolla, mutta joista hyvä joukkoliikenne on ihan kannatettava ajatus.


Muistanet varmaan hyvin, miten valtuutettu Sirpa Asko-Seljavaara käytti tätä samaa argumenttia valtuustossa. Ja jäi nolosti kiinni valehtelusta, kun väitti sellaista, jota ei tiennyt ja oli täysin väärässä.

Kun se nyt vaan on Helsingissä niin, että autoilijat ovat vähemmistö. Autoilijan asiaa ajavat poliitikot ajavat nimenomaan vähemmistön asiaa enemmistön vahingoksi. Siten on tavallasi ajattelvien kuten Seljavaaran edustamien kokoomuslaistenkin turha valittaa, jos enemmistöstä valuukin ääniä vihreille tai Vasemmistoliitolle. Tietenkin valuu, kun tehdään juuri siten kuin äänestäjät eivät halua tehtävän.

Hyvä on myös ymmärtää, että eivät rakennusliikkeetkään ole enemmistön vaan itsensä eli hyvin pienen vähemmistön asialla. Rakennusliikkeet ovat liikeyrityksiä. Niiden tehtävä on tuottaa omistajilleen rahaa. Jos rahan tuotto sattuu maksimoitumaan maksimoimalla enemmistön etua  kuten vapailla markkinoilla pitäisi talousteorian mukaan tapahtua  rakennusliike tulee ajaneeksi enemmistön etua, koska se on sama kuin oma etu.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kun se nyt vaan on Helsingissä niin, että autoilijat ovat vähemmistö.


Milläköhän perusteella? Helsingissä autoilun kulkumuoto-osuus moottoriajoneuvomatkoista on yli puolet. Myös suurin osa Helsinkiläisistä asuu autollisissa talouksissa. (54 % Helsingin talouksista on autottomia, mutta autolliset taloudet ovat selvästi suurempia.) Eikä Helsinkiä pidä muutenkaan miksikään autottomaksi reservaatiksi kurjistaa, vuonna 2005 Helsingin seudulla asui 72 % asukkaista autollisissa talouksissa. 

On myöskin turha kuvitella, että kaikki autottomatkaan suhtautuvat myönteisesti ajatukseen, että vain joukkoliikenteellä on väliä ja autoilua voidaan kurjistaa miten vaan.

----------


## hylje

"Autoton reservaatti" nykyisellä autottomuuden määritelmällä on sellainen paikka, jossa kuka tahansa voi pitää autoa jos ostaa sille samalla pysäköintipaikan. Ei se Kalasataman autoton talokaan ole autoton siinä merkityksessä, ettei asukkailla ole ensimmäistäkään autoa. Autopaikkoja saa itsenäisestikin. Sitä on autottomuus.

Autoilua tulee kurjistaa siihen asti, että jäljelle jäävät autoilevat ihmiset ovat valmiita maksamaan pysäköinnistään käyvän hinnan. Miksi? Ensinnäkin autollisten talouksien määrä seudulla on tautologia, koska heille on kaavasta alkaen varattu mahdollisuus autoilla. Autottomuudelle on annettu mahdollisuus vain vanhassa kantakaupungissa, joka ei sekään ole "autoton" koska asukaspysäköinti on niin tuettua. Toisekseen tilan varaaminen autoiluun nykyisessä mittakaavassa estää uuden kantakaupungin tyyppisen kaavoituksen, joka aiheuttaa asuntopulan. Riittäisi varata autoiluun tilaa sen verran, mitä ihmisillä on halua siitä maksaa. Kuten kappaleen alussa totesin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Milläköhän perusteella? Helsingissä autoilun kulkumuoto-osuus moottoriajoneuvomatkoista on yli puolet. Myös suurin osa Helsinkiläisistä asuu autollisissa talouksissa. (54 % Helsingin talouksista on autottomia, mutta autolliset taloudet ovat selvästi suurempia.) Eikä Helsinkiä pidä muutenkaan miksikään autottomaksi reservaatiksi kurjistaa, vuonna 2005 Helsingin seudulla asui 72 % asukkaista autollisissa talouksissa.


Tilastot ovat siitä näppäriä, että niitä on helppo käyttä uskottavalla tavalla väärin.

Asko-Seljavaaran möläytyksen jälkipyykki löytyy jostain netistä, olisiko Soininvaaran blogissa ainakin. En nyt viitsi kaivaa. Mutta autoilijat ovat vähemmistö, koska kaikista matkoista vain noin 1/3 tehdään autoilla ja autoja on vähemmän kuin puolella asukkaista.

Sinun perustelusi ovat väärät siksi, että erityisesti kaupungissa pyöräily ja jalankulku ovat merkittävät ja tärkeät vaihtoehdot konevoimalla tapahtuvalle liikenteelle. Noin 1/3 matkoista tehdään pyöräillen ja jalan, joten niiden sivuuttaminen argumentoinnissa on karkea virhe.

Karkea virhe on myös väittää, että autoilijoita on paljon siksi, että autollisessa taloudessa on enemmän henkilöitä kuin autottomassa. Se, että taloudessa on enemmän henkilöitä, ei lisää auton käyttöä koko väestössä. Eihän se myöskään vähennä autottoman talouden autonkäyttöä. Ja edellä sanottu ei ole mikään vitsi, sillä autottomassakin taloudessa voidaan käyttää autoa vuokraamalla, yhteiskäyttöautona tai käyttämällä taksia. Auton käytölle koknaisuudessaan ainoa relevantti mittari on, miten suuri osa matkoista tehdään autolla. Tietenkin auton kokonaiskäyttö voidaan jakaa erilaisiin ryhmiin mm. sosiaalisen aseman, sukupuolen, tulotason, koulutuksen jne. perusteella. Mutta ei se, että jossain ryhmässä on eroa toiseen, muuta kokonaistulosta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Tilastoista voidaan toki väännellä vaikka minkälaisia lukuja. 

Mutta silti vaikuttaa aika selvältä, että eri liikennemuotojen tasapainoiselle kehittämiselle on Helsingissä enemmän kannatusta kuin ajatukselle, jossa autoilulla ei ole paljon mitään väliä. Osa joukkoliikennefanaatikoista tuntuu ajattelevan, että lähinnä joukkoliikenteeseen pitää investoida rahaa tai katutilaa ja samalla kaikki autoiluedellytyksiä kehitttävät hankkeet on syytä torpata. Ikävä kyllä tuo ajattelutapa on nyt johtamassa umpikujaan kun liikenteen tasapainoisen kehittämisen kannattajat eivät halua tukea yksipuolista liikennepolitiikkaa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Yleensä ottaen poliitikkojen mielipiteet ovat jonkinlainen valistunut otanta äänestäjien mielipiteistä. Suurin osa äänestäjistä ei ole autottomia radikaalivihreitä tai Vasemmistoliittoa kannattavia punavihreitä joukkoliikennefanaatikkoja. Jotta joukkoliikenneasioita voidaan edistä pitää ratkaisujen vaikuttaa kannatettavilta myös osin autolla ja osin joukkoliikenteellä liikkuvalle ryhmälle tai niille jotka liikkuvat autolla, mutta joista hyvä joukkoliikenne on ihan kannatettava ajatus.


Hetki hetkeltä uskon vähemmän siihen, että olisit tosissasi.

Vedät taas tuon fanaatikkokortin, ja tyystin perusteetta, luonnollisesti. Minkä lisäksi se on irrelevantti. Ei joukkoliikennettä edistetä sillä, että edistetään autoilua ja toivotaan että samalla saadaan jotain hiluja joukkoliikenteen parantamiseen. Ei tietoisuutta joukkoliikenteen eduista lisätä sillä, että ajetaan autoilun etuja. Kaikista ratkaisuista pitää tehdä oikeasti yhteiskuntaa kokonaisuutena hyödyttäviä, ja ne pitää myös osata markkinoida oikein.




> Tilastot ovat siitä näppäriä, että niitä on helppo käyttä uskottavalla tavalla väärin.


Joko petteri ei tiedä mistä puhuu, tai sitten on älyllisesti epärehellinen ja käyttää harhaanjohtavia ilmaisuja:




> Helsingissä autoilun kulkumuoto-osuus moottoriajoneuvomatkoista on yli puolet.


Joukkoliikenteen kulkuneuvoista moottoriajoneuvoiksi lasketaan lähinnä bussit.




> On myöskin turha kuvitella, että kaikki autottomatkaan suhtautuvat myönteisesti ajatukseen, että vain joukkoliikenteellä on väliä ja autoilua voidaan kurjistaa miten vaan.


Olkinukke. Käy lukemassa tuo artikkeli. Sitten lue se uudelleen. Käy vielä lyömässä päätä seinään, ja lue se kolmannen kerran. Juttele jonkun aikuisen kanssa luetun ymmärtämisestä, ja käy lukemassa se vielä kerran.

Ei täällä ole nähdäkseni kukaan halunnut autoilun kurjistamista miten vaan. Tai edes autoilun kurjistamista. Kun se oleellinen pointti on, että monessa tapauksessa _joukkoliikennettä sujuvoittamalla autoliikenne sujuvoituu_. En voi ymmärtää, miten tuollaisen asian ymmärtäminen voi olla noin vaikeaa, ainakaan normaaliälyiselle aikuiselle ihmiselle.




> Osa joukkoliikennefanaatikoista tuntuu ajattelevan, että lähinnä joukkoliikenteeseen pitää investoida rahaa tai katutilaa ja samalla kaikki autoiluedellytyksiä kehitttävät hankkeet on syytä torpata.


No ei. Jos olet eri mieltä, pystynet osoittamaan sen. Muutoin tulkitsen, että puhut mitä sylki suuhun tuo.




> Ikävä kyllä tuo ajattelutapa on nyt johtamassa umpikujaan kun liikenteen tasapainoisen kehittämisen kannattajat eivät halua tukea yksipuolista liikennepolitiikkaa.


Ai että oikein "ikävä kyllä"? Tuollaista argumentointitapaa käytin useinkin noin 11-vuotiaana. Sitä vanhemman suusta se olisi jo vähän hupaisaa kuultavaa.

----------


## petteri

> Joko petteri ei tiedä mistä puhuu, tai sitten on älyllisesti epärehellinen ja käyttää harhaanjohtavia ilmaisuja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> ...


Sinun olisi jo hyvä tutustua joukkoliikenteen perusterminologiaan. "Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus moottoriajoneuvomatkoista" on vakiintunut käsite, jolla mitataan autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen kulkumuotojakaumaa. "Autoilun kulkumuoto-osuus moottoriajoneuvomatkoista" kuvaa samaa asiaa.




> No ei. Jos olet eri mieltä, pystynet osoittamaan sen. Muutoin tulkitsen, että puhut mitä sylki suuhun tuo.


Nyt kirjoitustyylisi pärskii siiinä määrin, ettet taida olla samaa mieltä. Me olemme siis eri mieltä. MOT.




> Ai että oikein "ikävä kyllä"? Tuollaista argumentointitapaa käytin useinkin noin 11-vuotiaana. Sitä vanhemman suusta se olisi jo vähän hupaisaa kuultavaa.


Minusta ei vaan ole vähän hupaisaa, edes yli nelikymppisenä, että Laajasalon siltahanke ei ikävä kyllä näytä toteutuvan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinun olisi jo hyvä tutustua joukkoliikenteen perusterminologiaan. "Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus moottoriajoneuvomatkoista" on vakiintunut käsite, jolla mitataan autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen kulkumuotojakaumaa. "Autoilun kulkumuoto-osuus moottoriajoneuvomatkoista" kuvaa samaa asiaa.


Mutta oleellista on, ettei moottoriajoneuvojen kulkumuotojakauma kuvaa tehtyjen matkojen kulkumuotojakaumaa kokonaisuutena. Ja siksi moottoriajoneuvojen tai konevoimalla tapahtuvan liikenteen kulkumuotojakaumalla ei ole oikein mitään merkitystä. Lähinnä se kiinnostaa tiesuunnittelijoita, koska heitä ei edes kiinnosta, liikkuvatko ihmiset muuten tai muualla kuin ajoradalla.




> Minusta ei vaan ole kovin hupaisaa, edes yli nelikymppisenä, että Laajasalon siltahanke ei ikävä kyllä näytä toteutuvan.


Mutta et kai vakavissasi kuvittele, että epätasapainoisen liikennesuunnittelun jatkaminen jollain tavalla edistäisi Laajasalon raitiotiesillan toteutumista?

Sillan toteutumista edistää parhaiten se, että ryhdytään puhumaan rehellisesti ja tasapuolisesti liikennejärjestelmän kehittämisestä ja eri kulkutapojen roolista sekä suhteesta yhdyskuntarakenteeseen. Mukaanlukien se, että tuodaan selvästi esille, miten paljon resursseja (maa-alaa, rakentamisekustannuksia) kuluu per automatka, per joukkoliikennematka ja per pyöräily- ja kävelymatka.

Ihan konkreettisena asiana voisit tasapainoisen liikennesuunnittelun puolustamiseksi ryhtyä esim. argumentoimaan sillan puolesta siten, että ratikkasilta säästää noin 150 M:n autoliikenteen järjestelyt Herttoniemessä ja sieltä Laajasalon suuntaan. Koska tasapainoisella liikennesuunnittelulla Laajasalon matkoja voidaan ohjata joukkoliikenteeseen niin, ettei Laajasalosta Herttoniemeen suuntautuvan autoilun huippuliikennemäärän tarvitse kasvaa.

Kokonaisuudessaan olen tasapainoisesta liikennesuunnittelusta sitä mieltä, että kun nyt on pian 60 vuotta pantu lähes kaikki resurssit, niin maa-ala kuin rahat, autoilun edistämiseen, tasapainoista liikennesuunnittelua olisi kohdistaa kaikki resurssit seuraavan 60 vuoden aikana joukkoliikenteen edistämiseen. Mutta ei tietenkään niin, että käytetään mahdollisimman paljon rahaa jolla saadaan mahdollisimman vähän kapasiteettia.

Kyllä tulevien 60 vuoden aikana voi käyttää rahaa autoiluunkin. Mutta pitäisikö siinäkin sitten noudattaa samaa periaatetta kuin metron ja Pisaran tapaisissa hankkeissa. Eli mahdollisimman kalliita hankkeita, joista on kuitenkin mahdollisimman vähän hyötyä autoilulle. Sillä voisin kuvitella, että se olisi oikeastaan ihan toivottua autoilun kehittämistä. Jolloin jopa Keskustatunneli voisi olla hyväksyttävä hanke. Sillä se ei juurikaan lisää autoilun liikenneverkon kapasiteettia, mutta siihen menee hillittömästi rahaa. Ja sitten voikin todeta, että nyt on autoiluun sitten käytetty niin paljon rahaa, ettei 10 vuoden aikana muuta tarvi tehdäkään.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mutta et kai vakavissasi kuvittele, että epätasapainoisen liikennesuunnittelun jatkaminen jollain tavalla edistäisi Laajasalon raitiotiesillan toteutumista?


Sopimus tasapainoisesta liikennejärjestelypaketista, johon sisältyy Laajasalon silta edistäisi hankkeen toteutumista. 




> Sillan toteutumista edistää parhaiten se, että ryhdytään puhumaan rehellisesti ja tasapuolisesti liikennejärjestelmän kehittämisestä ja eri kulkutapojen roolista sekä suhteesta yhdyskuntarakenteeseen. Mukaanlukien se, että tuodaan selvästi esille, miten paljon resursseja (maa-alaa, rakentamisekustannuksia) kuluu per automatka, per joukkoliikennematka ja per pyöräily- ja kävelymatka.
> 
> Ihan konkreettisena asiana voisit tasapainoisen liikennesuunnittelun puolustamiseksi ryhtyä esim. argumentoimaan sillan puolesta siten, että ratikkasilta säästää noin 150 M:n autoliikenteen järjestelyt Herttoniemessä ja sieltä Laajasalon suuntaan. Koska tasapainoisella liikennesuunnittelulla Laajasalon matkoja voidaan ohjata joukkoliikenteeseen niin, ettei Laajasalosta Herttoniemeen suuntautuvan autoilun huippuliikennemäärän tarvitse kasvaa.


Nykyiset Herttoniemen liikennejärjestelyt ovat niin huonot ja vievät sen verran paljon tilaa ja tekevät osasta aluetta varsin epämiellyttävän, että raitiotiesiltaa voi tuskin pitää niille vaihtoehtona. Liikennejärjestelyjen uudistusten pitäisi kyllä jatkossa nykyistä paremmin edesauttaa täydennysrakentamista, parempaa kaupunkiympäristöä ja kaupunkirakenteen tiivistämistä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Sinun olisi jo hyvä tutustua joukkoliikenteen perusterminologiaan. "Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus moottoriajoneuvomatkoista" on vakiintunut käsite, jolla mitataan autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen kulkumuotojakaumaa. "Autoilun kulkumuoto-osuus moottoriajoneuvomatkoista" kuvaa samaa asiaa.


Olkoon sitten niin. Kuitenkin, pelkästään se, että enemmistö tekee jotain, ei tee siitä jotain, mitä enemmistö haluaa tehdä. Lisäksi:




> Mutta oleellista on, ettei moottoriajoneuvojen kulkumuotojakauma kuvaa tehtyjen matkojen kulkumuotojakaumaa kokonaisuutena. Ja siksi moottoriajoneuvojen tai konevoimalla tapahtuvan liikenteen kulkumuotojakaumalla ei ole oikein mitään merkitystä. Lähinnä se kiinnostaa tiesuunnittelijoita, koska heitä ei edes kiinnosta, liikkuvatko ihmiset muuten tai muualla kuin ajoradalla.


Nimenomaan.




> Nyt kirjoitustyylisi pärskii siiinä määrin, ettet taida olla samaa mieltä. Me olemme siis eri mieltä. MOT.


Argumentit lopussa, taas, näemmä. Et siis pysty antamaan mitään muuta lähdettä kuin mielikuvituksesi tälle väitteelle:




> Osa joukkoliikennefanaatikoista tuntuu ajattelevan, että lähinnä joukkoliikenteeseen pitää investoida rahaa tai katutilaa ja samalla kaikki autoiluedellytyksiä kehitttävät hankkeet on syytä torpata.





> Minusta ei vaan ole vähän hupaisaa, edes yli nelikymppisenä, että Laajasalon siltahanke ei ikävä kyllä näytä toteutuvan.


Se ei kyllä todellakaan viesteistäsi välity, vaan niistä pursuaa "ikävä kyllä" -sarkasmi. Sanoisin tähän että ikävä kyllä, mutta se olisi samanlaista sanakikkailua.




> Sopimus tasapainoisesta liikennejärjestelypaketista, johon sisältyy Laajasalon silta edistäisi hankkeen toteutumista.


Jos ei ota oppiakseen, ei ota oppiakseen. "Tasapainoista" kehittämistä on täällä harjoitettu ainakin 60-luvulta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sopimus tasapainoisesta liikennejärjestelypaketista, johon sisältyy Laajasalon silta edistäisi hankkeen toteutumista.


Eli että sovitaa autohankkeiden tekemisestä, jotka rakennetaan ja joukkoliikennehankkeiden tekemisestä, jotka sopimisesta huolimatta jätetään rakentamatta? Autoilijoille sitä paitsi on jo luvattu Pasilaan Veturitie, Herttoniemeen eritasoliittymä ja Itäkeskukseen eritasoliittymä. Jokainen näistä yksinään maksaa saman verran kuin Laajasalon silta. Eikö siis tasapainoinenh liikennejärjestelypaketti tarkoittaisi, että Kruunuvuorenrannan sillan lisäksi joukkoliikenteen on saatava paljon, paljon muutakin?

----------


## hylje

> Eli että sovitaa autohankkeiden tekemisestä, jotka rakennetaan ja joukkoliikennehankkeiden tekemisestä, jotka sopimisesta huolimatta jätetään rakentamatta? Autoilijoille sitä paitsi on jo luvattu Pasilaan Veturitie, Herttoniemeen eritasoliittymä ja Itäkeskukseen eritasoliittymä. Jokainen näistä yksinään maksaa saman verran kuin Laajasalon silta. Eikö siis tasapainoinenh liikennejärjestelypaketti tarkoittaisi, että Kruunuvuorenrannan sillan lisäksi joukkoliikenteen on saatava paljon, paljon muutakin?


Älä nyt unohda metroa Lauttasaareen. Sen lisäksi tasapaino edellyttäisi vielä Raide-Jokeria.

Minulla on syytä epäillä, että Petterin käyttämä tasapaino on samoilla kertoimilla kuin pysäköintipaikkojen ja metroasemien normeissa. Metroasemalle on hyväksyttävä kävelyetäisyys jopa yli kilometri, pysäköintipaikalle absoluuttinen maksimi on 250m. Tällä jaolla Helsingin joukkoliikennerahat menevät kokonaisuudessaan Lauttasaaren metroon, ja reippaasti vielä. Kyllä vielä keskustatunnelikin tarvitaan ennen kuin joukkoliikenteeseen on perusteltua investoida. Ja se joukkoliikenneinvestointi on tietenkin Pisara!

----------


## petteri

> Eli että sovitaa autohankkeiden tekemisestä, jotka rakennetaan ja joukkoliikennehankkeiden tekemisestä, jotka sopimisesta huolimatta jätetään rakentamatta? Autoilijoille sitä paitsi on jo luvattu Pasilaan Veturitie, Herttoniemeen eritasoliittymä ja Itäkeskukseen eritasoliittymä. Jokainen näistä yksinään maksaa saman verran kuin Laajasalon silta. Eikö siis tasapainoinenh liikennejärjestelypaketti tarkoittaisi, että Kruunuvuorenrannan sillan lisäksi joukkoliikenteen on saatava paljon, paljon muutakin?


Kyllähän laajasti poliittisesti sovitut paketeilla kohtuulliset toteutusedellytykset, ainakin jos poliittiset voimasuhteet pysyvät suunnilleen ennallaan. Vaikka eihän kaikki etene, esimerkiksi länsimetropäätöksen yhteydessä sovittiin myös Kehä II:n edistämisestä, mutta eipä se ole paljon edennyt.

Eikä muuten Veturitiestä, Herttoniemen eritasosta eikä Itäkeskuksen eritasoliittymästä ole päätöstä. Sitä kannattaa todella miettiä kuinka paljon joukkoliikenteelle olisi saatavissa resursseja paremmalla politiikalla, vaikka koplaamalla noita hankkeita joukkoliikennehankkeisiin. Sillä, että vähemmistö vaan vastustaa kaikkia autoiluhankkeita, ei nimittäin saada paljon mitään aikaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Vaikka eihän kaikki etene, esimerkiksi länsimetropäätöksen yhteydessä sovittiin myös Kehä II:n edistämisestä, mutta eipä se ole paljon edennyt.


Kehä II:lle rakennetaan paraikaa uutta eritasoliittymää, mutta ilmeisesti sitä ei sitten lasketa?




> Sillä, että vähemmistö vaan vastustaa kaikkia autoiluhankkeita, ei nimittäin saada paljon mitään aikaan.


"Vähemmistö" "vaan vastustaa" "kaikkia"... Niinpä. Antanet lähteen, sillä muutoin joudun tulkitsemaan sinun (taas) julistavan omaa mielipidettäsi "totuutena".

----------


## kuukanko

> Kehä II:lle rakennetaan paraikaa uutta eritasoliittymää, mutta ilmeisesti sitä ei sitten lasketa?


Länsimetropäätöksessä Espoon yhtenä ehtona oli Kehä II:n jatkaminen Hämeenlinnanväylälle.




> "Vähemmistö" "vaan vastustaa" "kaikkia"... Niinpä. Antanet lähteen, sillä muutoin joudun tulkitsemaan sinun (taas) julistavan omaa mielipidettäsi "totuutena".


Minulle on ainakin Helsingin paikallisesta päätöksenteosta jäänyt käsitys, että autohankkeita vastustaa yksin vihreät. Kokoomus ja demarit haluavat jakaa liikenneinvestoinnit sekä autoiluun että joukkoliikennehankkeisiin. Tämä näkemykseni ei ole syntynyt minkään yksittäisen tapahtuman pohjalta, vaan on kokonaiskäsitys useampien päätösten seurauksena, joten en jaksa alkaa etsiä lähteitä kaikille.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Länsimetropäätöksessä Espoon yhtenä ehtona oli Kehä II:n jatkaminen Hämeenlinnanväylälle.


Noin saattaa ollakin - en muista päätöksen sanamuotoa tarkoin -, mutta minusta on silti vähintään harhaanjohtavaa väittää, ettei Kehä II:een ollenkaan panostettaisi.




> Minulle on ainakin Helsingin paikallisesta päätöksenteosta jäänyt käsitys, että autohankkeita vastustaa yksin vihreät. Kokoomus ja demarit haluavat jakaa liikenneinvestoinnit sekä autoiluun että joukkoliikennehankkeisiin. Tämä näkemykseni ei ole syntynyt minkään yksittäisen tapahtuman pohjalta, vaan on kokonaiskäsitys useampien päätösten seurauksena, joten en jaksa alkaa etsiä lähteitä kaikille.


Tartut nähdäkseni sivuseikkaan tässä. Kaupungin päätöksenteossa ei mielestäni ole vihreät(kään) vastustaneet kaikkea, ja kun petterin kirjoittelusta lisäksi saa kuvan, että joukkoliikennehankkeiden edistäjät automaattisesti vastustavat kaikkea autoiluun liittyvää, niin puhutaan minusta jo sen luokan väitteistä, että niille tarvitaan tueksi jotain muuta kuin petterin mielipide. Muistutan, jälleen kerran, siitä, että monet joukkoliikennehankkeet _sujuvoittavat_ myös autoilua, eikä täällä tai kaupungin päätöksenteossa ole sellaisia hankkeita vastustettu - tai ei ainakaan minulle ole silmään sattunut. Tätä taustaa vasten petterin jankutus "tasapainoisesta" suunnittelusta tuntuu hölmöltä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tätä taustaa vasten petterin jankutus "tasapainoisesta" suunnittelusta tuntuu hölmöltä.


Minun nähdäkseni "tasapainoisesta" suunnittelusta puhuminen ei ole petterin keksintöä, vaan muoti-ilmaisu, jota Helsingissä käytetään, kun vaaditaan autoiluun panostamista enemmän. Minusta tuntuu, että ilmaisu on varsin suosittu esim. autoilua puolustavien kaupunginvaltuutettujen suussa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Minun nähdäkseni "tasapainoisesta" suunnittelusta puhuminen ei ole petterin keksintöä, vaan muoti-ilmaisu, jota Helsingissä käytetään, kun vaaditaan autoiluun panostamista enemmän. Minusta tuntuu, että ilmaisu on varsin suosittu esim. autoilua puolustavien kaupunginvaltuutettujen suussa.


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä tuosta. Oletko eri mieltä siitä, että "tasapainoisesta" suunnittelusta tällä foorumilla puhuisi etupäässä petteri?

----------


## kuukanko

> Oletko eri mieltä siitä, että "tasapainoisesta" suunnittelusta tällä foorumilla puhuisi etupäässä petteri?


Siitä en ole eri mieltä. Minusta on kuitenkin arvokasta, että petteri tuo asiaa esiin täällä, jotta keskusteluun saadaan myös näkökulmia, jotka ovat voimakkaasti esillä foorumin ulkopuolisessa keskustelussa.

----------


## hylje

Foorumilla on kuitenkin jonkinlainen teennäisyys debattiin, joten äärimmäisen huonosti määritelty "autoilijan tasa-arvo" lähinnä sotkee keskustelua argumenttina käytettynä. Kun kyse on kuitenkin yhteydestä laajempaan keskusteluun, ei sitä oikein voi määritelläkkään. Yhteys katkeaisi heti.

Spekuloin jo aiemmassa viestissäni mitä se autoilijan tasa-arvo voisi mahdollisesti tarkoittaa. Siitä ei lohtua tule, että ainoa järkevä vastaus siihen argumenttiin on "oos ny hiljaa, torvi". Jokaisella keskustelijalla on varmasti oma käsityksensä siitä, joka on villisti eri riippuen argumentoidaanko autoilun puolesta vai vastaan. Sopii molempiin.

Autoilijan tasa-arvon perusteella Helsingin sisääntulokatujen bussikaistat pitää saada sujuviksi poistamalla autot niistä mielekkäästi. Tasa-arvo ei toteudu, sillä bussikaistalla on enemmän matkustajia kuin autoissa. Bussikaista siis ansaitsee enemmän tilaa ja paremmat järjestelyt.

----------


## petteri

> Foorumilla on kuitenkin jonkinlainen teennäisyys debattiin, joten äärimmäisen huonosti määritelty "autoilijan tasa-arvo" lähinnä sotkee keskustelua argumenttina käytettynä.


Mistä tähän keskusteluun nyt tuli termi "autoilijan tasa-arvo"? En muista törmänneeni siihen aikaisemmin tällä foorumilla.

----------


## hylje

> Mistä tähän keskusteluun nyt tuli termi "autoilijan tasa-arvo"? En muista törmänneeni siihen aikaisemmin tällä foorumilla.


Luin varmaan ihan omiani. Minusta on keskustelun kannalta hyvä, että näin irtisanoudut tuosta konseptista. Vai irtisanoudutko?

Kuitenkin pointtini pitää "tasapainoisen liikennejärjestelypaketin" korvatessa yllämainitun. Sekin tarkoittaa mitä kirjoittaja haluaa sen tarkoittavan, sillä tasapaino voidaan saada esimerkiksi autokaistojen määrän ja bussikaistojen määrän välillä, autojen lukumäärän ja bussien lukumäärän välillä tai matkustajaa kohti muodostuvien kulujen mukaan. Tai vaikka sitä, että tietty kulkutapaosuus otetaan annettuna tasapainona josta voi riidellä ihan loputtomiin. Tasapaino voi olla myös absoluuttisten investointien euromäärässä. Ja miksei se tasapainon tukipiste voisi olla jossain muualla kuin vaa'an keskipisteessä? Tasapaino on se 70/30-suhdekin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sekin tarkoittaa mitä kirjoittaja haluaa sen tarkoittavan


Aivan. Minä olen käsittänyt, että moni tasapainoisesta liikenteestä puhuva tarkoittaa sillä mahdollisuutta ruuhkattomaan kulkemiseen sekä autolla että joukkoliikenteellä. Pysäköinnin yhteydessä sillä tarkoitetaan usein mahdollisuutta hyvin edulliseen pysäköintiin kodin välittömässä läheisyydessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuitenkin pointtini pitää "tasapainoisen liikennejärjestelypaketin" korvatessa yllämainitun. Sekin tarkoittaa mitä kirjoittaja haluaa sen tarkoittavan, sillä tasapaino voidaan saada esimerkiksi autokaistojen määrän ja bussikaistojen määrän välillä, autojen lukumäärän ja bussien lukumäärän välillä tai matkustajaa kohti muodostuvien kulujen mukaan. Tai vaikka sitä, että tietty kulkutapaosuus otetaan annettuna tasapainona josta voi riidellä ihan loputtomiin. Tasapaino voi olla myös absoluuttisten investointien euromäärässä. Ja miksei se tasapainon tukipiste voisi olla jossain muualla kuin vaa'an keskipisteessä? Tasapaino on se 70/30-suhdekin.


Minusta Hylje kirjoitat juuri oikeaa asiaa. Mitä tarkoittaa tasapaino tai yhdenvertaisuus tai yhtä paljon, kun puhutaan autoilusta ja muusta liikenteestä? Sekä poliittisessa keskustelussa että ohjelmissa ja strategioissa näistä puhutaan, mutta ei määritellä, mitä tarkoitetaan. Jotenkin voin hyvin arvata, että sitä määrittelyä vastustavat nimenomaan autopuoluelaiset, koska he jäisivät oitis alakynteen.

HLJ-suunnittelussa autoilun ja muun liikenteen tasapuolinen kohtelu on tarkoittanut sitä, että listalle otettavien hankkeiden budjettien loppusumma jakautuisi niin, että puolet rahoista ohjataan autoiluun ja puolet muuhun. Tässä suunnittelussa ei kuitenkaan edes pyritä tasajakoon todellisuudessa, sillä jakamisessa ei oteta huomioon menneisyyttä. Tunnusomaista on, että listoilla roikkuvat suunnitelmakierroksesta toiseen samat kalliit raskasraidehankkeet. Autoiluhankkeiden listalle tulee aina uusia hankkeita, kun entiset on jo tehty tai ne ovat tekeillä.

Hankebudjettien tasajako voisi olla kestävälle liikenteelle eduksi, jos hankkeet olisivat varmasti mahdollisimman kustannustehokkaita. Eli että rahalla saisi eniten joukkoliikennematkoja, autoilun kulkumuoto-osuuden vähenemistä tai joukkoliikenteen, pyöräilyn ja jalankulun palveluiden paranemista. Sillä muiden liikennemuotojen hankkeet ovat em. mittareilla mitaten huomattavasti halvempia kuin autoliuhankkeet. Eli autoilun kulkumuoto-osuuden pitäisi laskea kohisten ja kestävän liikkumisen osuuden kasvaa, jos HLJ:n tasajakoperiaatteen mukaan toimittaisiin.

Mutta niin ei tapahdu juuri siksi, kuten Hylje jo edellä totesi: koska joukkoliikennehankkeet ovat tehottomia ja turhia. Ne vaikuttavat vain vähän tai ei ollenkaan kestävän liikenteen asemaan suhteessa autoiluun. Ja myös siksi, että kun kestävän liikenteen hankkeet koostuvat muutamasta miljardiluokan hankkeesta ja autoilun lista useista 100 M-luokan hankkeista, autoilunhankkeet toteutetaan ja kestävän liikenteen hankkeisiin ei ole koskaan rahaa. Ei kunnalla eikä valtiolla.

Mutta heitänpä tähän vielä yhden tasajakoperiaatteen. Mitäpä, jos tasajaolla tarkoitetaan, että autolla ja joukkoliikenteellä pääsee keskimäärin yhtä nopeasti kaikkialle, ei vain Kaivokadulle. Nythän HSL:n tavoite on, että joukkoliikennematkat kestävät kaksi kertaa niin kauan kuin automatkat.




> Vaikka eihän kaikki etene, esimerkiksi länsimetropäätöksen yhteydessä sovittiin myös Kehä II:n edistämisestä, mutta eipä se ole paljon edennyt.


Minun mielestäni sovittiin myös, että Raidejokeri on valmis ennen kuin Espoon metro on valmis. Liikennemääräennusteetkin tehtiin niin, että Jokeri on ratikka.




> Sillä, että vähemmistö vaan vastustaa kaikkia autoiluhankkeita, ei nimittäin saada paljon mitään aikaan.


Mikähän tämä vähemmistö on? Et kai vaan ole jo unohtanut sitä, mitä puhuttiin Sirpa Asko-Seljavaaran möläytyksestä tässä samassa asiassa? Kertaa tämä viesti! Voit myös lukea tämän artikkelin.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eikä muuten Veturitiestä, Herttoniemen eritasosta eikä Itäkeskuksen eritasoliittymästä ole päätöstä.


Ei, eikä sellaista tunnuta kaivattavankaan. Veturitie on jo sovittu, joten sitä ei tarvitse enää edes päättää. Herttoniemen eritasoliittymän tarvetta kukaan ei jaksa kyseenalaistaa, se "vain tarvitaan". Itäkeskuksen eritasoliittymäkin näyttää vain tulevan, kunhan se saadaan budjettiraameihin sopimaan. Kyllä se autopuolueen mielestä tuntuu olevan jo kuin päätetty.

----------


## petteri

> Voit myös lukea tämän artikkelin.


Kuitenkin enemmistö Helsinkiläisistä asuu autollisissa talouksissa, enemmistö moottoriajoneuvomatkoista tehdään henkilöautolla ja pääkaupunkiseudulla noin 70 % asuu taloudessa, jossa on auto. Autolliset taloudethan ovat isompia kuin autottomat. Ei demokratiassa päätöksiä voida tehdä myöskään autottoman vähemmistön ehdoilla. Vaikka olen itse autoton, olen silti sitä mieltä, että sekä autoilulla ja joukkoliikenteellä väliä, myös Helsingissä.

----------


## hylje

> Kuitenkin enemmistö Helsinkiläisistä asuu autollisissa talouksissa, enemmistö moottoriajoneuvomatkoista tehdään henkilöautolla ja pääkaupunkiseudulla noin 70 % asuu taloudessa, jossa on auto. Autolliset taloudethan ovat isompia kuin autottomat. Ei demokratiassa päätöksiä voida tehdä myöskään autottoman vähemmistön ehdoilla. Vaikka olen itse autoton, olen silti sitä mieltä, että sekä autoilulla ja joukkoliikenteellä väliä, myös Helsingissä.


Joo, ja koko Suomen mittakaavassa autollisten talouksien prosentti on varmasti vielä isompi. Helsingin katuverkko on kuitenkin Helsingin sisäistä liikennettä varten, ja sen maksavat Helsingin asukkaat. Siksi Helsingin paikallinen prosentti pitäisi olla tärkein.

Nykyinen autottomien talouksien määrä on lisäksi historiallinen tieto, jota on typerä käyttää tulevaisuuteen katsomiseen. Sen perustella voidaan kyllä päättää tulevaisuuden suunnitelmista. Tavoitellaanko autoistumista, nykytilan säilyttämistä vai autoistumisen kääntymistä laskuun?

Tavoitteen valinta on tärkeää. Jos Helsingin kaupunki aikoo kasvaa, se on mahdollista vain nostamalla autottomuuden osuutta. Autoistumisesta kiinni pitäminen tai sen edistäminen kun johtaa välttämättä kasvun tyrehtymiseen jopa nykyisestään, koska autoilua ei ole varaa kaivaa maan alle. Koivusaari lienee vedenjakajana. Edullisilla ratkaisuilla autoilun kanssa ollaan siis jo tapissa. Jalankulku- ja joukkoliikenneratkaisuja voi tehdä edullisesti hamaan tulevaisuuteen.

Kohta on pakko miettiä, mikä onkaan tärkeämpää: Helsingin kasvun ja kaupungistuminen jatkuminen vai tasapainoiset liikenneratkaisut? Kasvuun tarvittavat toimivat ratkaisut ovat jo käytössä kantakaupungissa, eikä se edellytä kalliita tasapainoisia liikenneratkaisuja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nykyinen autottomien talouksien määrä on lisäksi historiallinen tieto, jota on typerä käyttää tulevaisuuteen katsomiseen.


Demokratiassa valta on nykyisillä asukkailla, ei tulevaisuuden. Useimmat eivät edes varmaan ajattele tulevaisuuden kasvua, vaan tuijottavat omaan napaansa ja sitä kautta omaa autoiluaan tai mahdollisuutta siihen (vaikkei heillä ehkä sillä hetkellä autoa olisikaan).

----------


## hylje

> Demokratiassa valta on nykyisillä asukkailla, ei tulevaisuuden. Useimmat eivät edes varmaan ajattele tulevaisuuden kasvua, vaan tuijottavat omaan napaansa ja sitä kautta omaa autoiluaan tai mahdollisuutta siihen (vaikkei heillä ehkä sillä hetkellä autoa olisikaan).


Se on totta. Siksi korostan sitä, että Helsinki jää pahasti kehyskuntien jalkoihin jos kasvupolitiikkaa ei mietitä. Mielipiteet järkkyvät, jos Koivusaari ei jää viimeiseksi kaupungin kasvun pelastavaksi projektiksi joka kaatuu mahdottomuuteensa. En usko, että helsinkiläisten enemmistö haluaa taantuvan Helsingin. Kiinnostus herää viimeistään kun veroprosenttia on nostettava suurten investointirahojen kaatuessa lattian läpi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siksi korostan sitä, että Helsinki jää pahasti kehyskuntien jalkoihin jos kasvupolitiikkaa ei mietitä.


Minusta sitä mietitäänkin, esim. meneillään olevan uuden yleiskaavan tekemisen yhteydessä varsin voimakkaastikin. Tässäkin kysymyksessä on vaan sama ongelma kuin joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamisen kanssa: päättäjät nyökyttelevät sille niin kauan, kunnes eteen tulee eturistiriita eikä joka suuntaan kumartelu enää toimi, vaan pitää valita puolensa. Ja silloin nykymenon kannattajat tuntuvat olevan enemmistönä - eivätkä he itse edes varmaan ymmärrä, mihin nykymenon jatkuminen johtaa, vaikka kehyskunnat vaan jatkavat kasvuaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kuitenkin enemmistö Helsinkiläisistä asuu autollisissa talouksissa, enemmistö moottoriajoneuvomatkoista tehdään henkilöautolla ja pääkaupunkiseudulla noin 70 % asuu taloudessa, jossa on auto.


Vielä useampi helsinkiläisistä (olisko noin 100%) asuu talouksissa, jotka on enemmän tai vähemmän joukkoliikennepalvelujen läheisyydessä, useimmat kiskoliikennematkoista tehdään junalla tai ratikalla ja pääkaupunkiseudun veronmaksajista kaikki maksaa joukkoliikenteestä.

Jos taloudessa on yksi auto, se ei tarkoita, että sekä perheen isä, äiti että jo täysi-ikäinen jälkikasvu käyttäisi sitä päivittäisiin matkoihinsa. Me tiedämme jo, että helsinkiläisautoilijan kyydissä kulkee matkustajana vain 0,2 henkilöä. Eli tuo 70 % ei kerro oikeastaan mitään eikä sillä voida mitenkään väittää autoilijoita enemmistöksi. Se kertoo vain kuinka monessa pihassa on auto. Vähän samalla logiikalla voitaisiin laskea, kuinka monta ihmistä mahtuu kerralla Helsingin joukkoliikennevälineisiin ja vetää siitä lukema, joka olisi joukkoliikenteessä matkustavien määrä.

----------


## petteri

> Minusta sitä mietitäänkin, esim. meneillään olevan uuden yleiskaavan tekemisen yhteydessä varsin voimakkaastikin. Tässäkin kysymyksessä on vaan sama ongelma kuin joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamisen kanssa: päättäjät nyökyttelevät sille niin kauan, kunnes eteen tulee eturistiriita eikä joka suuntaan kumartelu enää toimi, vaan pitää valita puolensa.


Yhtenä haasteena on tolkuton vastustus kaupungin tiivistämiselle. Jokainen pusikko pitäisi säilyttää, kaupungin tiivistäminen ei saa oikein kannatusta.

Mietitään vaikka muutamia tiivistämismahdollisuuksia:

1) Nostetaan vanhojen alueiden tonteilla olevaa rakennusoikeutta merkittävästi ja sallitaan talojen korottaminen ja laajentaminen. Luodaan mekanismi, jolla tiivistäminen on houkuttelevaa myös kaupungin vuokratonteilla. Tuo toiminee vaikka Lauttasaaressa, Haagassa, Herttoniemessä Oulunkylässä jne. Kaikkialla missä asunnot eivät ole ihan halpoja ja missä rakennustiheys ei ole vielä korkea. 

2) Täytetään Isoa-Huopalahtea ja rakennetaan sinne uusi kaupunginosa

3) Rakennetaan Haltialan pellot.

4) Rakennetaan Malmin lentokentän alue.

5) Lopetetaan siirtopuutarhat ja rakennetaan noille alueille asuntoja.

6) Täytetään merta matalilta alueilta laajasti ja rakennetaan sinne uusia asuinalueita

7) Vähennetään turhien pusikoiden määrää ja rakennetaan nille asuntoja.

8) Lievennetään asuntorakentamisen nykyisiä melurajoja.

9) Kumotaan Vanhankaupunginlahden suojelupäätös, täytetään se ja rakennetaan täyteen.  

Jokaiselle noista riittää vastustajia. Kaupungin tiivistäminen kantakaupungin ulkopuolella olisi myös parasta joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa, uutta autoiluväyläkapasiteettia ei käytännösä voida rakentaa vastaavasti, joten joukkoliikenteen suhteellinen houkuttelevuus paranee, kunhan siihen panostetaan kohtuullisesti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Noilla ehdotuksilla ei välttämättä synny yhtään tiiviimpää kaupunkia, vaan samanlaista harvaa lähiötä pusikkojen keskelle, ja siitä tietenkin seuraisi lisää autoilua, koska tuskin niillekään alueille rakennettaisiin joukkoliikennettä valmiiksi. Tiivistäminen pitäisi aloittaa sieltä, missä on rakennettu liian harvaan, eli käytännössä joka kaupunginosassa kantakaupungin ulkopuolella. Helsingissä ja kohta Espoossakin esimerkiksi makaa keskellä pöpelikköjä ihan turhia metroasemia. Otetaan nyt vaikka ensin ne parempaan käyttöön, eli järjestetään niille lisää metromatkustajia. Voisi aloittaa tällaisista kohteista ja palata noihin pienkonekenttiin, puistoihin ja luontoalueille vasta, kun jo aloitettu työ on saatu kunnolla päätökseen.

----------


## petteri

> . Helsingissä ja kohta Espoossakin esimerkiksi makaa keskellä pöpelikköjä ihan turhia metroasemia. Otetaan nyt vaikka ensin ne parempaan käyttöön, eli järjestetään niille lisää metromatkustajia. Voisi aloittaa tällaisista kohteista ja palata noihin pienkonekenttiin, puistoihin ja luontoalueille vasta, kun jo aloitettu työ on saatu kunnolla päätökseen.


Ei pelkästään metro- ja juna-asemien ympärille mahdu riittävästi rakennustilaa ilman isoja kaavoitusrakenteellisia muutoksia nykyisillä tonteilla eikä merkittävä tiivistäminen ole mahdollista ilman että nykyään muussa käytössä olevia alueita otetaan uuteen käyttöön. Jos otetaan tavoitteeksi merkittävä tiivistäminen, esimerkiksi että nykyisessä Kehä III:n sisäpuolisessa Helsingissä asuu 950000 asukasta vuonna 2043, ei pienillä muutoksilla saada mitään aikaan. 

Kaupungin tiivistäminen on kyllä mahdollista, mutta se vaatii isoa asennemuutosta. Vihreätkin kyllä juhlapuheissa puhuvat tiiviin kaupunkirakenteen tärkeydestä, mutta tosi paikan tullen joka pusikolle, pellolle tai linturapakolle riittää kyllä suojelijoita. Myöskään siirtolapuutarhoihin, lentokenttiin tai golf-kenttiin ei saa koskea, vaikka asuntoja halutaan lisää, loma-asuminen, lentely tai golfaus menee sen edelle. Ja sille, että vanhoja alueita tiivistetään ja korotetaan löytyy aina vastustajia. Ei tuota naapuritaloa saa korottaa, naapuriin rakentaa toista taloa tai omakotialueelle rakentaa pienkerrostaloja.

----------


## hylje

Uusien alueiden ottaminen aluerakennuskäyttöön on luonteva jatko nykyiselle kasvupolitiikalle. Aika suuret rattaat pyörivät, kun katsoo mitä tehtiin Östersundomin saamiseksi.

Haaste aluerakentamisessa vanhaan tapaan on se, ettei se toimi. Tuloksena on lisää modernistisia pistetalolähiöitä, kuten normeista voi lukea. Kun kaikki tila on otettu käyttöön, ollaan taas lähtöpisteessä. Pitäisi saada tiivistettyä, mutta helppoja tiivistyskohteita ei edelleenkään ole. Vanhat rattaat voivat jatkaa pyörimistä vain jos Helsinkiin liitetään lisää raakamaata. Mutta naapurikuntien maa Helsingin rajalla on jo rakennettu.

Aluerakennettavaa maata ei ole niin paljon, että se nykynormein rakennettuna olisi kovin iso lohtu. Heikolla tehokkuudella rakennettua maata on puolestaan rutkasti. Kaupungin politiikka ei siis voi vältellä tehokkuuden nostoa enää kovin pitkään. Toivottavasti kaupungin osalta tehokkuus nostetaan saman tien kantakaupungin tasolle. Tahtotilan löytyessä keino voi olla vaikka lähes ilmainen rakennusoikeus ja käytännönläheiset kaavavaatimukset. Mitä vähemmän infraa kaupunki rakentaa tonttia kohti, sitä halvemman rakennusoikeuden saa kannattavaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Vinok%C3%B...f=hs-art-top-2

HS kertoo, että Gemma Regalis voitti suunnittelukilpailun. En ihmettele  perinteinen ja tyylikäs ratkaisu.

HS:lle Penttilä on "luvannut", että Kruunuvuorenselän kulkuyhteyden suunnittelua viedään "jäntevästi ja uskottavasti" eteenpäin. Merkinneeköhän sitä, että silta voidaan unohtaa?

----------


## Albert

Se on hieno.
Eikös täällä jossain ollut vallan äänestys vaihtoehdioista? No ei sitä hakemalla löydä!

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eikös täällä jossain ollut vallan äänestys vaihtoehdioista?


http://jlf.fi/f20/7556-mika-silloist...n-laajasaloon/

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin kaupunginhallitusryhmät ovat sopineet, että Kruunuvuorenrannan siltaratkaisun toteutus alkaa viimeistään vuonna 2019. Tavoitteena on aloitus jo 2017.

HS:n uutinen

----------


## teme

> Helsingin kaupunginhallitusryhmät ovat sopineet, että Kruunuvuorenrannan siltaratkaisun toteutus alkaa viimeistään vuonna 2019. Tavoitteena on aloitus jo 2017.
> 
> HS:n uutinen


Tarkennetaan vielä, että sitä nimenomaan sovittiin aikaistettavaksi. Kirjaus pidemmin:



> Tavoitteena on, että aloitetaan Kruunuvuoren siltaratkaisun toteuttaminen vuonna 2017. Selvitetään yhteistyössä valtion kanssa edellytykset toteuttaa Veturitie kevyempänä ratkaisuna. Tavoitteena on aikaistaa Kruunuvuorenrannan siltaratkaisun toteutusta toteuttamalla Veturitie kevyempänä ja/tai järjestelemällä muita liikennehankkeita uudelleen. Ennen lopullisen siltaratkaisun valintaa toteutetaan erilaisten vaihtoehtojen kustannus-hyötysuhteen arviointi. Kruunusiltojen investointi sisällytetään investointiohjemaan vain emokaupungin investoinnin osalta.
> 
> Sitova määrärahasiirto:
> 
> Lykätään Sörnäisten liikennetunnelin toteutusta alkamaan vuonna 2021. Vastaavasti varhaistetaan Kruunuvuorenrannan siltaratkaisun toteutuksen aloittaminen viimeistään vuonna 2019.


Toi H/K-arviointi tarkoittaa käsittääkseni sitä että arvotaan vielä se autokaista. Tulos lienee selvä.  :Smile:

----------


## j-lu

> Toi H/K-arviointi tarkoittaa käsittääkseni sitä että arvotaan vielä se autokaista. Tulos lienee selvä.


Kummalla tavalla? Ettei ole kannattavaa, vai että saadaan näyttämään kannattavalta? Täkäläiseen selvitystyöhön tottuneena veikkaisin jälkimmäistä, mutta on myönnettävä, että aikaistamispäätös on itsessään niin yllättävä, että se herättää toiveita muustakin järkevästä toiminnasta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tarkennetaan vielä, että sitä nimenomaan sovittiin aikaistettavaksi.


Ja mikä vielä oleellisempaa: nyt sovittiin, että silta ylipäätään tehdään.

----------


## teme

> Kummalla tavalla? Ettei ole kannattavaa, vai että saadaan näyttämään kannattavalta? Täkäläiseen selvitystyöhön tottuneena veikkaisin jälkimmäistä, mutta on myönnettävä, että aikaistamispäätös on itsessään niin yllättävä, että se herättää toiveita muustakin järkevästä toiminnasta.


Ei siitä saa kannattavaa millään, ja sitten on vielä vaikutukset Kalasatamassa, jne.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja mikä vielä oleellisempaa: nyt sovittiin, että silta ylipäätään tehdään.


Sanoisin, että täkäläisessä joukkoliikennekulttuurissa tämäkään ei tarkoita yhtään mitään. Sillä jo 2008 on valtuusto päättänyt, että Kruunuvuorenrantaan tehdään raitiotie sillalla. Sillä vaan ei ole ollut mitään merkitystä, vaan päätöksen jälkeen on esitetty lähes kaikenlaista muuta, ettei vaan ratikkasiltaa tehtäisi. Eiköhän autoilijoiden lisäksi kohta taas ole asialla laivurit ja köysiratamiehet sekä metrohaaroittajat, joiden ehdotukset pitää jälleen kerran selvittää ja tutkia sekä laskea.

Eikö tämä ole aika erikoista, kun kaikki metroehdotukset puolestaan ovat varmoja päätöksiä metron tekemisestä? Ja meton rakentaminenkin voi käynnistyä, vaikka valtuusto ei koskaan edes päätä myöntää rahaa metrorakentamiseen. Helsingissä sentään rahoituspäätös voidaan tuoda valtuustoon jälkikäteen panemalla valtuutetuille ase ohimolle, Espoossa ei edes sellainen ole tarpeen.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Koska Laajasalon ratikkaa on pyritty torjumaan myös köysrataehdotuksella, laitan tämän linkin tänne.

Juttu kertoo Georgian Chiaturan kaupungista, jossa on käytössä useita köysiratoja. Kaupungin maastonmuodot ovat todella haastavat. Kaupungissa toimii useita mangaanikaivoksia, jotka sijaitsevat ympäröivillä vuorilla. Itse kaupunki on alhaalla jokilaaksossa.

Köysiradat on rakennettu 1950-luvulla, eikä niitä neuvostotapaan ole korjattu tai uusittu kuin mikä on ollut välttämätöntä, jotta niitä voidaan käyttää. Teräs ruostuu ja betoni rapautuu. Eurooppalaisen turvallisuuskulttuurin mukaan köysiratojen käyttö kiellettäisiin välittömästi.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Tietysti kannattaa myös katsoa koko kaupunkisuunnitteluakin. Tällä hetkellä Helsingissä halutaan rakentaa lisää sellaisiin paikkoihin, joihin on käytännössä hankalaa toteuttaa joukkoliikenneratkaisuja (esim. Laajasalo ja uutena Vartiosaari). Ja sitten kun niitä lähdetään toteuttamaan, niitä tehdään mielestäni aika typerästi. Esimerkiksi kumpikaan noista paikoista ei mielestäni ole sellainen, joka kannattaisi toteuttaa raitiovaunuilla. Jälkimmäiseen paikkaan kiskojen veto on minusta täysin älytön ajatus, eikä se Laajasalon siltaratkaisukaan ole mikään järkevä idea. Minusta se on jotakuinkin aivopieru. Karttaa katsoen joukkoliikenteen toteuttaminen muuta kautta olisi paljon edullisempaa ja fiksumpaa.


Laajasalon kohdallahan on selvitetty tuhat ja yksi vaihtoehtoa. Onko mielessäsi joku uusi idea vai joku niistä monista selvitetyistä ja huonommiksi todetuista?

Sanottakoon vielä muistutuksena, että suora ja nopea keskustayhteys Kruunuvuorenrannasta tuo kaupungin kassaan yhdeksän miljoonaa euroa kunnallisverotuloa joka vuosi. Siis lisää tuloa verrattuna siihen, että alueesta muodostuu pussinperälähiö, jonne tuodaan Herttoniemestä liityntäbussi. Tuolla lisärahalla tekee jo aika ison investoinnin. Ei kuitenkaan tunnelia.

----------


## vristo

Helsingin Uutisissa tänään:

Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja Vartiosaareen sittenkin metro?

Haastateltavana oleva Matti Niiranen on Helsingin Kokoomuksen kaupunginvaltuutettu ja kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan jäsen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin Uutisissa tänään:
> 
> Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja Vartiosaareen sittenkin metro?
> 
> Haastateltavana oleva Matti Niiranen on Helsingin Kokoomuksen kaupunginvaltuutettu ja kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan jäsen.


Juu, yksi valtuutettuhan tämän asian päättääkin. Siksi toiseksi lehden mukaan Niirasen mielestä kannattaisi herätellä keskustelua. Keskustellahan aina saa, ja koko ajan on keskusteltukin. Siksi valtuuston jo kerran tekemää päätöstä ei ole pantu täytäntöön vaan moneen kertaan selvitettyjä selvityksiä pitää tehdä uudelleen.

Niiranen ei varmaankaan tunne historiaa ja sitä, miksi metro on jo vuosia sitten hylätty sekä teknisesti sopimattomana että hinnaltaan järjettömänä. Vaikka raitioteiden vastustajien argumentaatiossa toisaalta vaaditaan vesiliikennettä siksi, että kaksi laituripaikkaa ovat halvemmat kuin raitiotie, heille kelpaa kuitenkin metro, joka olisi 510 kertaa niin kallis kuin raitiotie.

Niistä ajoista kun metron kustannuksia Laajasaloon viimeksi laskettiin, metrorakentamisen kustannustaso on ainakin kaksinkertaistunut. Joten ei metro tule ainakaan menneitä vertailuita paremmin menestymään.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Vaikka raitioteiden vastustajien argumentaatiossa toisaalta vaaditaan vesiliikennettä siksi, että kaksi laituripaikkaa ovat halvemmat kuin raitiotie, heille kelpaa kuitenkin metro, joka olisi 510 kertaa niin kallis kuin raitiotie.


Aika rajua yleistämistä niputtaa "raitioteiden vastustajat" yhteen ryhmään, joka ei edes ota huomioon sitä, kuuluuko siihen myös esim. Laajasalon raitiotien vastustajat, jotka haluavat priorisoida raitioteiden kehittämisvaroja muihin kohteisiin tai nykylinjaston nopeuttamiseen. Eikä minulle ainakaan kelpaa metro, vaikka lautta kelpaakin - lautta on ollut mielestäni esiintyynyt lähiaikoina metroa varteenotettavampana vaihtoehtona. Ja tässä vielä pahin komplikaatio: asetat myös ratikkalautan puolustajat ratikan vastustajien kanssa samaan syssyyn.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Nostetaanpa tällä kertaa esiin raitiotien linjausvaihtoehdot Sompasaaresta keskustaan. (Kuvassa)



Ensimmäinen huomio on se, että nykyisellään Pitkän sillan yli kulkee ruuhka-aikaan 40 raitiovaunua tunnissa yhteiskaistoilla. Kalasataman ja Kruunuvuorenrannan kautta tulisi lisää 24 ratikkaa tunnissa, eli yhteensä 64 raitiovaunua tunnissa. Kenen mielestä tämä voidaan toteuttaa yhteiskaistoilla henkilöautojen kanssa? Tai ylipäätänsä toteuttaa luotettavasti kun ratikoiden pitäisi yhdistyä kolmesta tulosuunnasta Pitkälle sillalle tiheämmällä tahdilla kuin kerran minuutissa? 

Vaihtoehtoina on siis ajaa Sompasaaresta Pohjoisrantaan ja Aleksille tai sulkea Pitkäsilta ja Hakaniemenranta Hakaniementorin kohdalla henkilöautoilta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaihtoehtoina on siis ajaa Sompasaaresta Pohjoisrantaan ja Aleksille tai sulkea Pitkäsilta ja Hakaniemenranta Hakaniementorin kohdalla henkilöautoilta.


Ei oikeastaan.

Ammattitaitoinen suunnittelu ei lähde siitä tilanteesta, että luodaan verkko, jossa (lähes) koko liikenne kulkee yhden pisteen (Pitkäsilta) kautta. Se kun merkitsisi sitä, että jos tässä pisteessä on häiriö, koko verkko lamaantuu eikä vaihtoehtoreittejä ole.

Sen vuoksi Pitkääsiltaa kulkevat vaihtoehdot sulkeutuvat pois. Oikeastaan ihmettelen, että ne on alunperinkin otettu mukaan.

Pohjoisranta vaatii meritäyttöä, jolle tulee hintaa, mutta se toisaalta luo Kolmen sepän ja Laajasalon välille yhteyden, jolla on vain yhdet liikennevalot, jos se tehdään oikein. Olisi sääli jättää sellainen tilaisuus käyttämättä. Se kannattaisi suunnitella kunnolla ja arvioida hinta tarkasti. Samalla vältetään Kaisaniemen-Kaivokadun ratikkaruuhkat, joista  esimerkiksi Seppo Vepsäläinen on ollut kovasti huolissaan, eikä ihan turhaan.

----------


## iiko

> Helsinkiläinen liikennesuunnittelija saa tehtäväkseen suunnitella Laajasalon ja Vartiosaaren joukkoliikenteen, katsoo karttaa ja toteaa, että liityntäyhteys Herttoniemen metroasemalle on halpaa ja fiksua. Syntyisi kerrosneliöittäin lähiötä, jossa 70 neliötä maksaa 150K. Luottamusmies kannattaa ideaa, sillä hän joko ei ymmärrä kaupunkisuunnittelusta sen enempää kuin liikennesuunnittelija, tai omistaa todennäköisemmin kantakaupunkiosakkeen kuin lähiosakkeen.


Merenrantaan et saa millään joukkoliikenneratkaisulla aikaiseksi sellaista asuinaluetta, jossa neliöhinnat olisivat mainitsemaasi luokkaa. Lisäksi jos asunnot ovat kalliita, siellä äkkiä on tilanne, että asukkaat edustavat sellaista yhteiskuntaluokkaa, jotka eivät muutenkaan ole kiinnostuneet joukkoliikenteestä. Jos oikeasti tuollaisella ratkaisulla kyettäisiin vaikuttamaan noin hurjasti asuntojen hintoihin, niin sitä olisi syytä suosia. 

Tietysti kun länsimetro käytännössä kuohitsee nykyisen metron tietyn mittaiseksi, niin tietysti joku ajattelee, ettei sille voida lisäkuormaa tällä lailla tuottaa.

Vaikken itsekään ole mikään joukkoliikennesuunnittelija, minä ratkaisisin Laajasalon joukkoliikenteen vetämällä Herttoniemen metroasemalle bussilinjan. Sitä voisi sitten liikennöidä vaikkapa sähköbussilla taikka hybridillä. Olisi kaikin puolin parempi ratkaisu kuin puolityhjä raitiovaunu poskettoman kallista siltaratkaisua pitkin. Raitiolinjoja on järkevämpää laajentaa maata kuin merta pitkin. Jokainen ymmärtää aika nopeasti miksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:55 ----------




> Ja tuohon vielä päälle se, että siinä 450k asunnossa asuvat maksavat kunnallisveroa monin verroin enemmän kuin siinä 150k asunnossa asuvat, noin keskimäärin. Tästä on muuten Helsingissä hyvät tilastot ihan osa-alueittain.


Ja lisää off-topiccia: kaupunkisuunnittelu ei todellakaan voi lähteä siitä, että rakennetaan pelkästään kalliita asuntoja hyvien veronmaksajien toivossa, kun kaupunki tarvitsee hyvien veronmaksajien lisäksi hyviä työntekijöitä. Ei voida lähteä siitä, että kaikki peruskoulun opettajat ja sairaanhoitajat joutuvat asumaan jossain Keravan takana, koska heillä ei ole varaa ostaa asuntoa työpaikkansa läheltä.

----------


## iiko

> Laajasalon kohdallahan on selvitetty tuhat ja yksi vaihtoehtoa. Onko mielessäsi joku uusi idea vai joku niistä monista selvitetyistä ja huonommiksi todetuista?
> 
> Sanottakoon vielä muistutuksena, että suora ja nopea keskustayhteys Kruunuvuorenrannasta tuo kaupungin kassaan yhdeksän miljoonaa euroa kunnallisverotuloa joka vuosi. Siis lisää tuloa verrattuna siihen, että alueesta muodostuu pussinperälähiö, jonne tuodaan Herttoniemestä liityntäbussi. Tuolla lisärahalla tekee jo aika ison investoinnin. Ei kuitenkaan tunnelia.


Jaha, keskustelu vaihtui tähän osastoon...

Minusta tuollainen verotuloväite on täysin huuhaata. Varsinkin jos silta varataan joukkoliikenteelle, jolloin omalla autolla sieltä pussinperästä pääsee edelleenkin ns. kiertoteitä pois. Sitäpaitsi kannattaa harrastaa hiukkasen jakolaskua: 200 miljoonan euron siltaa maksetaan aika pitkään niillä verotulon lisäyksillä. Kruununvuorenranta on alueena minusta niin upealla paikalla, että tuollaiset kuvitelmat asuntojen hintojen heittelystä ja ns. rikkaampien asukkaiden alueelle tulemisesta ovat täysin vailla mitään järjellisiä perusteluja. Joka tapauksessa, tehdään se joukkoliikenneratkaisu miten tahansa, asuntojen hinnat kuitenkin muodostuvat korkeiksi - niin korkeiksi ettei sinne ole ns. normiveronmaksajalla mitään asiaa. 

Vähän kuulostaa moinen pelkältä siltaporukan lobbauspuheelta moinen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:12 ----------




> Ei oikeastaan.
> Pohjoisranta vaatii meritäyttöä, jolle tulee hintaa, mutta se toisaalta luo Kolmen sepän ja Laajasalon välille yhteyden, jolla on vain yhdet liikennevalot, jos se tehdään oikein. Olisi sääli jättää sellainen tilaisuus käyttämättä. Se kannattaisi suunnitella kunnolla ja arvioida hinta tarkasti. Samalla vältetään Kaisaniemen-Kaivokadun ratikkaruuhkat, joista  esimerkiksi Seppo Vepsäläinen on ollut kovasti huolissaan, eikä ihan turhaan.


Pohjoisrantaa kulkeva raitiolinja on täysin hölmö jo tuon täyttämisen vuoksi. Toki ilman täyttöä kadulle vedettynä se on vielä typerämpi. Oikeastaan minä olen alkanut miettiä tätä asiaa siltä kantilta, että koko raitiotie Laajasaloon alkaa tuntua lopulta aika turhakkeelta. Jos se toteutetaan Krunikan kautta, niinkuin ollaan tekemässä, se pitää tuoda väistämättä jo ennestäänkin tukkoiseen katuverkkoon. Ai niin, ne verotulot...

----------


## hylje

Kaupunkia ei voida rakentaa ilman, että olemassaolevien kaupunkilaisten ja muualta tulevien liikkuminen häiriintyy.

Kokonaishyöty on kuitenkin plussan puolella. Liikkuminen ei ole itsetarkoitus, vaan määränpäät. Kaupunkia rakentamalla rakennetaan myös määränpäitä, joten määränpäät löytyvät lähempää. 

Kaikkialla ei kuitenkaan ole sitä kaupunkia. Kaupunkia on helpointa rakentaa kaupungin yhteyteen. Silta toisi kaupungin niin lähelle, että Laajasalonkin puolelle voidaan aloittaa rakentamaan kaupunkia. 

Ilman siltaa Laajasalon saaret jäävät vähän paitsioon, kun omaa kaupunkia ei ole mutta muualle menemiseen ei oikein ole tilaa. Siltaa kyllä maksetaan pitkä tovi, mutta niin maksetaan kaikkea muutakin infraa joka harvoin edes on hintansa väärti. Laajasalon tapauksessa silta maksaa itsensä takaisin ylipäätään mahdollistamalla kiinteistökehityksen Laajasalossa, joten miksei?

----------


## hylje

> Merenrantaan et saa millään joukkoliikenneratkaisulla aikaiseksi sellaista asuinaluetta, jossa neliöhinnat olisivat mainitsemaasi luokkaa. Lisäksi jos asunnot ovat kalliita, siellä äkkiä on tilanne, että asukkaat edustavat sellaista yhteiskuntaluokkaa, jotka eivät muutenkaan ole kiinnostuneet joukkoliikenteestä.


Oletko nyt ihan vakavissasi väittämässä, että Helsingin keskustassa, jossa merenrantaa ja kalliita alueita riittää, ei käytetä joukkoliikennettä? 

Itse päättelen pysäköinnin määrän ja asukasmäärän suhteen perusteella, että siellä halvassa työläisten ja opettajien nukkumalähiössä autoillaan paljon enemmän. Onko tämä se oikea tavoite? Voisiko olla kuitenkin niin, että ihmiset maksavat enemmän hyvästä sijainnista josta ei ole pakko käyttää autoa jokaiseen päivän matkaan?

Helsingin keskustassa on myös olemassa valmis ratkaisu pienituloisten asumisen ongelmalle. Jos ei ole varaa moneen neliöön, niin vuokraa pienemmän kämpän. Kalliit neliöt ovat ongelma vain, jos riittävän pieniä kämppiä ei ole saatavilla ja pienituloiset suljetaan alueelta kokonaan pois. Jos pieniä kämppiä saa, kalliit neliöt tarkoittavat enää vain erittäin hyvää sijaintia ja/tai erittäin laadukasta kämppää. Näitä asioita ei pidä täysin kieltää edes vähätuloisilta. Hyviä sijainteja ja laadukkaita kämppiä ei mielestäni pidä välttää, vaikka ne tarkoittaisivat raaoista asuinneliöistä tinkimistä.

Ja vaikka pitäisi välttää, halpoja ja isoja kämppiä löytyy jatkossakin muuttotappio-kehyskunnista. Antaa kukkien kukkia. Silloin ei vain saa välttämättä kovin hyvää sijaintia tai laadukasta jälkeä. Kyllä Helsinkiin (ja viimeistään niihin kehyskuntiin) mahtuu omaa väljää tilaa arvostavia ihmisiä, vaikka Laajasalo rakennettaisiin Kruunuvuoren tiiviydellä täyteen. Sitä kaupunkia ei pelkällä hybridibussilinjalla palvella.

----------


## Max

> Kalliit neliöt ovat ongelma vain, jos riittävän pieniä kämppiä ei ole saatavilla ja pienituloiset suljetaan alueelta kokonaan pois. Jos pieniä kämppiä saa, kalliit neliöt tarkoittavat enää vain erittäin hyvää sijaintia ja/tai erittäin laadukasta kämppää.


No, viiden lapsen isänä näen kyllä vielä yhden tilanteen, jossa kalliit neliöt ovat jonkinlainen ongelma... Mutta niinhän siellä kantakaupungissa kai asuukin enimmäkseen sinkkuja ja lapsettomia pareja.

----------


## hylje

Toisaalta viiden lapsen isän toivon ymmärtävän, että viisi lasta aiheuttaa muutenkin haasteita kotitaloudelle. Asumisen hinta on yksi kulu muiden joukossa, jonka kanssa pitää tehdä valintoja ja ratkaisuja. Asuakko poikkeuksellisen ahtaasti keskustassa, nukkumalähiössä melko tiiviisti vai täysin vanhempien auton varassa maaseutuhuvilassa? En näe miksei viiden lapsen perhe voisi asua vaikka keskustayksiössä, jos vanhemmat näin päättävät ja kokevat sen mahdolliseksi. Ahtauden haasteet voivat vanhemmista riippuen olla helpommin hallinnassa kuin pitkien etäisyyksien haasteet.

Yksiöön mahtumattomien viiden lapsen perheiden olemassaolo ei ole syy olla rakentamatta keskustayksiöitä ja niitäkin vielä pienempiä sinkkuluukkuja, vaikka Helsingin voimassaoleva perheasuntopolitiikka näin nykyisin tekeekin. Sinkut ja lapsettomat pariskunnat menevät maksukyvyssä lapsiperheiden ohitse perheasuntojen hankkimisessa, kun pienempiä ja edullisempia kämppiä ei löydy. Jos sinkkuja ja lapsettomia pariskuntia saadaan suostumaan asumaan kohtuuhintaisessa kymmenen neliön vaatekaapissa, jää lapsellisille perheille enemmän tilavampia yksiöitä ja suurempia huoneistoja tarjolle keskustassakin.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> No, viiden lapsen isänä näen kyllä vielä yhden tilanteen, jossa kalliit neliöt ovat jonkinlainen ongelma... Mutta niinhän siellä kantakaupungissa kai asuukin enimmäkseen sinkkuja ja lapsettomia pareja.


Itse asiassa siellä kantakaupungissa lapsitiheys on suurempi kuin muualla. Eniten lapsia per neliökilometri löytyy eteläisestä suurpiiristä. 

http://www.ihmistenkaupunki.fi/2012/...lasten-paikka/

----------


## petteri

> Nostetaanpa tällä kertaa esiin raitiotien linjausvaihtoehdot Sompasaaresta keskustaan. (Kuvassa)


Minusta tälläinenkin linjausvaihtoehto on olemassa. Laajasalon keskustaratikan päätepysäkki olisi tässä vaihtoehdossa Rautatientorilla, Teatterikujalle tulisi yksiraiteinen osuus Mikonkadun malliin. Toki muutokset puiston käyttöön ovat aina aika tulenarkoja, mutta tämä vaihtoehto ei paljon heikenne muun raitioliikenteen edellytyksiä, vaikka toki Pitkänsillan risteys olisi haastava.

----------


## kuukanko

> kaupunkisuunnittelu ei todellakaan voi lähteä siitä, että rakennetaan pelkästään kalliita asuntoja hyvien veronmaksajien toivossa, kun kaupunki tarvitsee hyvien veronmaksajien lisäksi hyviä työntekijöitä.


Koska asunnon hyvyyden ratkaisee ensisijaisesti sijainti, sijainti ja sijainti, tarkoittaa kommenttisi siis, että asuntoja ei saisi tehdä pelkästään hyville paikoille, vaan niitä pitäisi tehdä myös huonoille paikoille, jotta tulisi myös halpoja asuntoja.

Hyvienkin asuntojen hinta määräytyy kysynnän ja tarjonnan perusteella. Tekemällä niitä lisää tarpeeksi niidenkin hinta laskee, mikä on mielestäni parempi vaihtoehto kuin tahallaan huonon tekeminen. Toivonkin Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman rakentumisen johtavan kantakaupungin ja muun pääkaupunkiseudun asuntojen hintaeron kaventumiseen. Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentaminen ratikkasillan kanssa olisi hyvää jatkumoa Kalasataman rakentamiselle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaihtoehtoina on siis [...] sulkea Pitkäsilta ja Hakaniemenranta Hakaniementorin kohdalla henkilöautoilta.


Tuli muuten mieleen, että jostain kuulin, ettei Hakaniemi olisi sen vuoksi soveltuva vaihtoehto, että hiililaivoja varten tehtävä silta olisi vinossa laivaväylään nähden, eivätkä laivat kykenisi kääntymään sen vinon sillan mukaisesti. Nyt en muista tarkemmin, mutta pointti kuitenkin oli, että sellainen karttakuvan Ve3:n mukainen silta ei olisi mahdollinen.

Mistäköhän tuon saisi tarkistettua?




> Ja lisää off-topiccia: kaupunkisuunnittelu ei todellakaan voi lähteä siitä, että rakennetaan pelkästään kalliita asuntoja hyvien veronmaksajien toivossa, kun kaupunki tarvitsee hyvien veronmaksajien lisäksi hyviä työntekijöitä. Ei voida lähteä siitä, että kaikki peruskoulun opettajat ja sairaanhoitajat joutuvat asumaan jossain Keravan takana, koska heillä ei ole varaa ostaa asuntoa työpaikkansa läheltä.


Itse asiassa voi kyllä. Eihän se kivaa ole, jos sairaanhoitaja-huoltomies-pariskunnalla ei ole varaa asua Hyvinkäätä lähempänä, mutta kyllä siinä väistämättä noin tulee käymään, jos kasvupainet jatkuvat suurina ja jos niihin ei vastata rakentamalla riittävästi. Ei Helsinki vielä ole sellainen suurkaupunki, että tuo olisi todellisuutta. Mutta lontoolainenkaan sairaanhoitaja ei asu Mayfairissa. Ei edes opettaja.

Yksi tapa vastata tähän on työsuhdeasunnot. Jos työnantaja ei saa työvoimaa muuten tai katsoo, että sen saatavuus tai laatu paranee oleellisesti, hänelle voi olla edullista hankkia työntekijöilleen työsuhdeasuntoja sellaisilta alueilta, jotka ovat työpaikkaa lähellä ja joihin työntekijällä ei muuten olisi varaa.




> Vaikken itsekään ole mikään joukkoliikennesuunnittelija, minä ratkaisisin Laajasalon joukkoliikenteen vetämällä Herttoniemen metroasemalle bussilinjan. Sitä voisi sitten liikennöidä vaikkapa sähköbussilla taikka hybridillä.


Varmaan ratkaisisit, koska se on tuttu ja turvallinen vaihtoehto, jolla saa lisää samanlaista kontulaa kuin meillä jo on. Ei siinä mitään. Tällä kertaa joutunee kuitenkin toteamaan, että onneksi meillä on joukkoliikennesuunnittelijoita.




> Olisi kaikin puolin parempi ratkaisu kuin puolityhjä raitiovaunu poskettoman kallista siltaratkaisua pitkin. Raitiolinjoja on järkevämpää laajentaa maata kuin merta pitkin. Jokainen ymmärtää aika nopeasti miksi.


En ymmärrä. Miksi?

Mitä kapasiteettiin tulee, niin Laajasalon kohdalla kapasiteettiongelma on vähän toisensuuntainen. Nykyiset pikkuratikat eivät oikein riitä. Laajasalon kohdalla yksi mahdollinen ja aika todennäköinen vaihtoehto on se, että alueen linjoja ei ajetakaan kantakaupungin verkkoon siten kuten tähän asti on kaavailtu, vaan ne päätetään ydinkeskustaan sellaisella tavalla, että linjoilla voidaan käyttää huomattavasti nykyistä suurempaa kalustoa, esim. kaksinajoa.




> Minusta tuollainen verotuloväite on täysin huuhaata. Varsinkin jos silta varataan joukkoliikenteelle, jolloin omalla autolla sieltä pussinperästä pääsee edelleenkin ns. kiertoteitä pois.


Se on tietysti ihan totta. Mikä tämän vaikutus asuntojen arvoon on, jää nähtäväksi. Sellaista aluetta ei Suomessa ole, missä joukkoliikenteen ja oman auton matka-aikaero olisi näin suuri joukkoliikenteen hyväksi.




> Sitäpaitsi kannattaa harrastaa hiukkasen jakolaskua: 200 miljoonan euron siltaa maksetaan aika pitkään niillä verotulon lisäyksillä.


200/9=22. Se on todella lyhyt aika. No, jakolasku ei ota huomioon korkoja suuntaan eikä toiseen, mutta tällaisissa hankkeissa kuoletusajaksi hyväksytään vähintään 30 vuotta, eikä jäännösarvo silloinkaan ole 0. Lisäksi siltaa ei tarvitse laskea maksettavaksi vain verotulojen lisäyksellä  maanarvo nousee myös. KSV on arvioinut aiemmin, että se kattaisi muistaakseni noin 100 miljoonaa sillan rakennuskuluista.




> Pohjoisrantaa kulkeva raitiolinja on täysin hölmö jo tuon täyttämisen vuoksi. Toki ilman täyttöä kadulle vedettynä se on vielä typerämpi.


Ai täyttäminen on hölmöä? Kauppatori ja Aleksanterinkatu ovat hölmöjä? Jätkäsaari on hölmö? Katajanokkakin? Helsingin kaikkein keskeisimmät ja kalleimmat alueet ovat suurelta osin täyttömaata. Jos Pohjoisrantaa levennetään täyttämällä viitisen metriä, niin mikäs siinä muuttuu?

----------


## Max

> Toisaalta viiden lapsen isän toivon ymmärtävän, että viisi lasta aiheuttaa muutenkin haasteita kotitaloudelle. Asumisen hinta on yksi kulu muiden joukossa, jonka kanssa pitää tehdä valintoja ja ratkaisuja. Asuakko poikkeuksellisen ahtaasti keskustassa, nukkumalähiössä melko tiiviisti vai täysin vanhempien auton varassa maaseutuhuvilassa? En näe miksei viiden lapsen perhe voisi asua vaikka keskustayksiössä, jos vanhemmat näin päättävät ja kokevat sen mahdolliseksi. Ahtauden haasteet voivat vanhemmista riippuen olla helpommin hallinnassa kuin pitkien etäisyyksien haasteet.


Minulla onneksi on työpaikka Tikkurilassa, joten täällä vähän halvempien neliöiden alueella pystymme elelemään melko pitkälle kävelykyydin ja bussien/junien varassa. Neliöitä on 87, mikä antaa henkeä kohti vähän toista kymmentä eli selvästi alle suomalaisen asumisväljyyden keskiarvon. Enkä ihan oikeasti usko, että paljon vähempään edes pystyttäisiin muuten kuin viettämällä aika pääosin jossain muualla kuin kotona.

----------


## iiko

> Hyvienkin asuntojen hinta määräytyy kysynnän ja tarjonnan perusteella. Tekemällä niitä lisää tarpeeksi niidenkin hinta laskee, mikä on mielestäni parempi vaihtoehto kuin tahallaan huonon tekeminen. Toivonkin Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman rakentumisen johtavan kantakaupungin ja muun pääkaupunkiseudun asuntojen hintaeron kaventumiseen. Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentaminen ratikkasillan kanssa olisi hyvää jatkumoa Kalasataman rakentamiselle.


Kalasataman asuntojen neliöhinnat pyörivät kuuden tonnin hujakoilla, parhaimmat ylikin. Mitenkähän tämä auttaa tuota "kantakaupungin ja muun pääkaupunkiseudun asuntojen hintaerojen kaventumista"? Vanhat teollisuusalueet, kuten satamat, ovat aina kalliita rakentaa, koska maaperää on putsattava niin paljon. Lisäksi meren loiskiminen ikkunan alla näyttää nostavan asunnon hintaa ja arvoa. Enkä usko, että tilanne tulee tästä muuttumaan edes silloin, kun sitä oikeaa Kalasatamaa eikä vain Sompasaarta päästään rakentamaan täydellä teholla. Eli aika turhaa haaveilla, että nuo hinnat tuosta ainakaan laskisivat. 

Kruununvuorenranta tulee muodostumaan kalliiksi asuinpaikaksi tehtiin silta taikka ei. Vähän noissa siltaunelmissa paistaa se läpi, että se olisi ihkua, kun pääsisi sporalla suoraan keskustan Stockalle, vaikka luonnollisempi asioimispaikka olisi Itäkeskus.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:09 ----------




> Itse asiassa voi kyllä. Eihän se kivaa ole, jos sairaanhoitaja-huoltomies-pariskunnalla ei ole varaa asua Hyvinkäätä lähempänä, mutta kyllä siinä väistämättä noin tulee käymään, jos kasvupainet jatkuvat suurina ja jos niihin ei vastata rakentamalla riittävästi. Ei Helsinki vielä ole sellainen suurkaupunki, että tuo olisi todellisuutta. Mutta lontoolainenkaan sairaanhoitaja ei asu Mayfairissa. Ei edes opettaja.


2-henkinen perheemme on tilastojen mukaan hyvätuloinen. Nykyisen asuntomme hankimme reilu 10 vuotta sitten. Jos pitäisi tänä päivänä lähteä asunto-ostoksille, meillä ei olisi varaa ostaa tätä nykyistä asuntoamme. Tai ehkä pankki antaisi lainaa riittävästi, mutta elintaso kärsisi raskaasti, koska kaikki liikenevä raha menisi asuntoon. Ei tämä nyt mitään ihan mielekästä ole. Olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että meillä on posketon asuntojen hintakupla Helsingissä eikä se tällä tavoin parane. 




> Varmaan ratkaisisit, koska se on tuttu ja turvallinen vaihtoehto, jolla saa lisää samanlaista kontulaa kuin meillä jo on. Ei siinä mitään. Tällä kertaa joutunee kuitenkin toteamaan, että onneksi meillä on joukkoliikennesuunnittelijoita.


Mitä vikaa Kontulassa on? Jos "Kontula" tarkoittaa esimerkiksi 3000 euron neliöhintaa asunnoille, se olisi suorastaan toivottavaa kehitystä. 






> Ai täyttäminen on hölmöä? Kauppatori ja Aleksanterinkatu ovat hölmöjä? Jätkäsaari on hölmö? Katajanokkakin? Helsingin kaikkein keskeisimmät ja kalleimmat alueet ovat suurelta osin täyttömaata. Jos Pohjoisrantaa levennetään täyttämällä viitisen metriä, niin mikäs siinä muuttuu?



Siksi se on hölmöä, että siinä on täyttämisestä huolimatta se ruuhkainen ja tukkoinen Pohjoisranta. Miksi se raitiovaunu pitää siihen sumppuun ohjata? Ja mitä tulee siihen maalle rakentamiseen, maalle raitiotien rakentaminen on fiksumpaa kuin merelle sen(kin) takia että siellä on se maaperä valmiina, jonne sen vaunun voi laittaa. Käsittääkseni Saarinen jo aikoinaan visioi siitä, että raitiovaunut kulkisivat paljon laajemmalla alueella kuin ne nyt kulkevat. Itse asiassa tällainen voisi olla hyvinkin järkevää, eli raitiovaunu voisi sitten kulkea ikäänkuin pikaraitiotienä. Esimerkiksi ykkösen voisi jatkaa varmaan aika pitkälle nykyiseltä päättäriltään. Mutta eihän se käy, koska raitiotie halutaan pitää Helsinginniemen liikennevälineenä.

----------


## hylje

Laajasalosta Itäkeskukseen mennään ihan saman pullonkaulan läpi Herttoniemessä kuin keskustaankin mennessä. Jollain tapaa pullonkaula pitää ohittaa tai sitä pitää leventää, jos Laajasaloon halutaan missään mittakaavassa rakentaa enemmän niitä neliöitä.

Virkamiehistössä oli sillan ollessa vireillä tekeillä myös autotunneliratkaisu Herttoniemen liikenneympyrän alitse Itäväylältä keskustasta Laajasalon suuntaan. Hintalappu oli yhtä suuri kuin sillalla. Investointirahojen priorisointikierroksen jälkeen tunneli yliviivattiin ja Laajasalon pullonkaulan ratkaisuksi valittiin silta keskustaan.

Sinänsä Herttoniemen liikennepullonkaulan lievittämisellä olisi Kruunuvuorenranta saatu mahtumaan, mutta silta tarvittaisiin kapasiteettisyistä kuitenkin viimeistään Santahaminan, Vartiosaaren ja täydennysrakennuskierrosten edetessä. Kaupunki saa aluekehityksestä enemmän hyötyä, jos sujuvat ja kattavat liikenneyhteydet ovat jo valmiina ennen uusien asukkaiden muutttoa. Jos silta on jo Kruunuvuorenrannan sekä olemassaolevien laajasalolaisten ja etelä-herttoniemeläisten alueiden arvonnousulla maksettavissa, se kannattaa hyödyntää.

----------


## 339-DF

> 2-henkinen perheemme on tilastojen mukaan hyvätuloinen. Nykyisen asuntomme hankimme reilu 10 vuotta sitten. Jos pitäisi tänä päivänä lähteä asunto-ostoksille, meillä ei olisi varaa ostaa tätä nykyistä asuntoamme. Tai ehkä pankki antaisi lainaa riittävästi, mutta elintaso kärsisi raskaasti, koska kaikki liikenevä raha menisi asuntoon. Ei tämä nyt mitään ihan mielekästä ole. Olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että meillä on posketon asuntojen hintakupla Helsingissä eikä se tällä tavoin parane.


En ole kanssasi ollenkaan eri mieltä. Tilanne on kurja. Sitä ei kuitenkaan korjata kaavoittamalla maata "vääriin" paikkoihin, sillä rakennusliikkeet eivät rakenna. Sen vuoksi Meri-Rastilassakin kävi kuten kävi. Siellä on muuten tälläkin hetkellä valmiiksi kaavoitettuja tontteja, joille ei vaan löydy rakentajaa, koska hinta ei nousisi sellaiseksi, että se kelpaa rakennusliikkeille. Meillä on Helsingin seudulla poskettoman kalliit asunnot.




> Mitä vikaa Kontulassa on? Jos "Kontula" tarkoittaa esimerkiksi 3000 euron neliöhintaa asunnoille, se olisi suorastaan toivottavaa kehitystä.


Kontulassa on se vika, että meillä on niitä liikaa. Yli 50 vuotta on rakennettu "kontulaa" ja siitä on ylitarjontaa. Sen vuoksi nyt on aika tehdä jotain muuta.




> Siksi se on hölmöä, että siinä on täyttämisestä huolimatta se ruuhkainen ja tukkoinen Pohjoisranta. Miksi se raitiovaunu pitää siihen sumppuun ohjata?


Okei, ymmärrän pointtisi. Se perustuu onneksi väärinkäsitykseen. Täytetty Pohjoisranta merkitsisi sitä, että autot ovat siinä missä nytkin ja ratikka kulkisi rannempana. Tällöin autot ja ratikat kohtaavat Laajasalosta tullessaan ensimmäisen kerran vasta Meritullintorilla, missä ratikka ohjataan autovirran halki liikennevaloin. Paikka on sellainen, että ratikalle pystytään tekemään voimakkaat valoetuudet. (Ratikat ja autot kohtaavat myös Tervasaarenkannaksella, mutta siellä liikennemäärä on niin vähäinen, että ratikka voi ylittää autokaistat jokerivaloin viiveettä). Pohjoisranta on siis ratikalle sumputon. Siksikin se on paras vaihtoehto.

Liisankatu voisi olla ihan hyvä vaihtoehto, jos Snellmaninkadun risteykseen saataisiin piirrettyä kelvolliset kiskoyhteydet ja jos kadulta saataisiin jokikinen parkkipaikka pois. En pidä sitä Helsingin oloissa taistelun arvoisena asiana, kun Pohjoisranta joka tapauksessa on toimivampi vaihtoehto.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli aika turhaa haaveilla, että nuo hinnat tuosta ainakaan laskisivat.


Edelleenkin hinta määräytyy kysynnän ja tarjonnan perusteella. Jos koko Kalasatama, Jätkäsaari ja Kruunuvuorenranta pompsahtaisivat kerralla valmiiksi, myytäisiin asuntoja niistä varmasti halvemmalla kuin 6000 e/neliö, koska tuolla hinnalla kaikille asunnoille ei vaan löytyisi ostajia. Kun alueiden rakentuminen kestää kuitenkin pitkän aikaa, ei hintavaikutusta huomaa niin helposti, koska samalla yleinen hintatason nousu nostaa hintoja.

----------


## hmikko

> Ja mitä tulee siihen maalle rakentamiseen, maalle raitiotien rakentaminen on fiksumpaa kuin merelle sen(kin) takia että siellä on se maaperä valmiina, jonne sen vaunun voi laittaa. Käsittääkseni Saarinen jo aikoinaan visioi siitä, että raitiovaunut kulkisivat paljon laajemmalla alueella kuin ne nyt kulkevat.


Niin visioi, ja siinä samassa visiossa oli täytetty koko Töölönlahti, jonka alueella oli uutta keskustaa ja sen halki ainakin yksi raitiotie entisen merenlahden paikalla.




> Eli aika turhaa haaveilla, että nuo hinnat tuosta ainakaan laskisivat.


Absoluuttiset euromääräiset hinnat varmaan eivät tule laskemaan ellei tule vielä selvästi pahempaa lamaa. Entisille satama-alueille ja Pasilan konepaja- ja ratapiha-alueille on tulossa (pieneltä osin jo tullut) käsittääkseni yhteensä ainakin 80 000 uutta asukasta. Eläkevakuutusyhtiöiden johtajia ei riitä kaikkien asuntojen ostajiksi, joten tavallisille palkansaajillekin lienee pakko yrittää saada osa myydyksi. Jos näitä asuntoja ei rakennettaisi ollenkaan, tai ne rakennettaisiin enemmän tai vähemmän kauas Kehä I:n ulkopuolelle, asuntojen hintakehitys kehän sisäpuolella olisi varmasti nyt toteutuvaakin pahempi.

Se lienee tähän mennessä tullut kaikille selväksi, että pääkaupunkiseudulla rakennusalalla eivät vallitse mitkään järin vapaat tai toimivat markkinat. Kaavoittaja istuu happiletkun päällä, pienten toimijoiden elämä on tehty vaikeaksi jolloin suuret pääsevät rajoittamaan tarjontaa, ja kaikenlaisia asuntojen hintoja nostavia normeja riittää.

----------


## iiko

> Absoluuttiset euromääräiset hinnat varmaan eivät tule laskemaan ellei tule vielä selvästi pahempaa lamaa. Entisille satama-alueille ja Pasilan konepaja- ja ratapiha-alueille on tulossa (pieneltä osin jo tullut) käsittääkseni yhteensä ainakin 80 000 uutta asukasta. Eläkevakuutusyhtiöiden johtajia ei riitä kaikkien asuntojen ostajiksi, joten tavallisille palkansaajillekin lienee pakko yrittää saada osa myydyksi. Jos näitä asuntoja ei rakennettaisi ollenkaan, tai ne rakennettaisiin enemmän tai vähemmän kauas Kehä I:n ulkopuolelle, asuntojen hintakehitys kehän sisäpuolella olisi varmasti nyt toteutuvaakin pahempi.
> 
> Se lienee tähän mennessä tullut kaikille selväksi, että pääkaupunkiseudulla rakennusalalla eivät vallitse mitkään järin vapaat tai toimivat markkinat. Kaavoittaja istuu happiletkun päällä, pienten toimijoiden elämä on tehty vaikeaksi jolloin suuret pääsevät rajoittamaan tarjontaa, ja kaikenlaisia asuntojen hintoja nostavia normeja riittää.


Kaavoittajan eli kaupungin olisi kuitenkin helppo saada maata kaavoitettavaksi todella halvalla, pakkolunastus kun kuuluu laillisiin työkaluihin. Joku täällä mättää, eikä se joku ole mikään yksiselitteinen asia, mistä tilanne johtuu.

Helsinki on muuttovoittoaluetta, joten täällä on liian vähän tarjontaa kysyntään verrattuna. Varsinkin vuokra-asuntotilanne on ihan järkyttävä. Tämän vuokrasopan voi kyllä kaataa muidenkin pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien niskaan, koska heitäkään ei kiinnosta pätkääkään lisätä vuokra-asuntotuotantoa. Vuokra-asuntojen tuotanto olisi myös tärkeää, koska niistäkin on hirvittävä pula ja vuokrat ovat myös korkeat. Näin ollen sopivassa tilanteessa varsinkin kun korot ovat alhaalla, on edullisempaa maksaa omaa asuntoa kuin vuokraa. 

Puhumattakaan siitä, onko rakennusalalla oikeasti todellista kilpailua olemassakaan. Aika keskittynyttä se tuntuu olevan ja varsin hyvin kannattavaa. Joku markkinahäirikkö pitäisi saada markkinoille laskemaan hintoja, laatuhan on jo menetetty.

----------


## hmikko

> pakkolunastus kun kuuluu laillisiin työkaluihin.


Laillisiin, mutta ei kylläkään poliittisesti mahdollisiin. Helsinki ei ole tainnut käyttää pakkolunastusta merkittävässä määrin vuosikymmeniin. Pakkolunastus on vastoin suurimman puolueen Kokoomuksen pyhimpiä periaatteita.

Kaupungin omistamasta maasta ei tosin sinänsä ole pulaa muutenkaan, sen kaavoittaminen on vaan tehty vaikeaksi ja kaavat tehottomiksi eri tavoin. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on hyväksynyt uuden yleiskaavan vision, jossa esitetään mm. sisääntuloväylien bulevardisointia Kehä I:n sisäpuolella ja niiden varsien rakentamista tiiviisti. Tästä on tietysti pitkä matka siihen, että jotain oikeasti rakennetaan, mutta visio meni läpi lautakunnassa yksimielisesti. Sen voisi luulla kertovan siitä, että kaupunkisuunnittelun suunnan muutokselle on poliittista tukea.

----------


## Knightrider

> Lautta tarjoaisi joka tapauksessa vaihtoehdon Herttoniemen kautta kulkemiselle, siihen asti kunnes silta on valmis. Heikkous on pitkä vuoroväli mutta jos vaihdot osuvat napppiin ja koti on lähellä lauttarantaa niin nopeampi yhteys se on.


Totta, ja lautan sekä liityntäbussien vuorovälin voi yhtenäistää ruuhkassa 10-15 ja sen ulkopuolella 15-20 minuuttiin ja tehdä kirjaimellisesti vaihto laiturin yli Laajasaloon. Katajanokalla taas laiturin yli-vaihto raitiovaunuihin 1, 2, 3, 4 ja 5, joiden pääteterminaali Katajanokasta tulisi. Matka-aika veden yli on lyhyt ja vaihto tehdään ajastetusti - vaihtojen määrä ei kasvaisi verrattuna metrovaihtoehtoon. Laajasalon päässä tehtävä bussimatka on nopea ja ruuhkaton sekä joillekin se voi olla kävely- tai fillarimatka. Ja omat jalat ja fillarin saa myös lauttaan, jolloin matka taittuu sujuvasti ratikkakaupunkiin vaihdotta, joutumatta kävelemään/pyöräilemään tuulista ja kylmää siltaa pitkin pitkän matkan.  

 Lautta ei jää ruuhkiin ja kulkee luotettavammin kuin Helsingin bussit ja raitiovaunut. Väylä vain pitää pitää sulana ja lautalle jättää tasausaikaa riittävästi. Lautta saadaan reitille nopealla aikataululla ja sen voi myöhemmin päivittää sillaksi tai raitiovaunulautaksi, kun mitään lopullista ei ole pykätty vrt. metroon. En edes näe lauttaa ja siltaa kilpailevina hankkeina, vaikka ne on niin esittettykin. Lautta voi olla sillan esiaste joka saadaan nopealla aikataululla käyttöön. Lautta voisi myös myöhemmin muuntautua Jollas-Santahamina-Katajanokka-yhteydeksi, jolloin se täydentäisi yhteyksiä yhdessä sillan kanssa. Joka paikkaan menisi joko ratikka tai lautta ja saaresta tulisi tällöin bussiton (ratikoiden päättärinä Herttoniemi/IK).

----------


## petteri

> Lukaisin tältä vuodelta olevan YVA raportin http://www.hel.fi/hel2/ksv/julkaisut/julk_2014-2.pdf ennnenkuin kirjoitin.


Ainakaan tässä yva-raportissa ei Laajasalon tunnelille ole löydetty esteitä. Vaikka eihän kaikkea yvassa selvitetä, raitioliikenteen osalta on raportissa esitetty vaan Laajasalon raitioliikenteen lisäämistä nykyverkkoon. Esimerkiksi Kaivokadun pysäkki kuitenkin toimii jo tällä hetkellä läpäisykyvyn ylärajoilla. Laajasalon raitiotiesuunnitelmissa pitäisikin ottaa kantaa myös linjarakenteeseen.

Minusta on hyvin selvästi nähtävissä, että Pisaran ja Länsimetron valmistuminen muuttaa Helsingin joukkoliikenteen yhden päähubipisteen kaupungista usean hubipisteen kaupungiksi. Pisaran valmistuttua vaihdot liikennevälineistä toisiin hajaantuvat myös Hakaniemeen ja Töölöön. Tuo vaatii erilaisia linjastomuutoksia ja vaikuttaa myös Laajasalon suunnitelmiin. Liisankadun linjausvaihtoehdosta tulee todennäköisesti paljon Hakaniemen kautta kulkevaa linjayhdistelmää heikompi. 

Vaikka Laajasalon ratikka ei taida toteutua nykyisen ylipormestarin aikana, koska se pilaa muun muassa Jussi Pajusen sekä hänen lähinaapureidensa rauhaa ja näköaloja. Vähän kiistanalaista hanketta on sopivassa asemassa helppo viivyttää loputtomilla selvityksillä, varsinkin kun hankkeella on aika vähän vakaumuksellisia kannattajia.

----------


## hylje

Knightrider, lautta on niin kallista puuhaa että sellaisen esittäminen soveltuu lähinnä näyttämään että kahden sadan miljoonan euron silta on halpaa kuin saippua. Puhumattakaan siitä, että jos matkustajat pitää syöttää lauttaan molemmissa päissä bussein ja ratikoin, perii lautta bussien ja ratikkojen luotettavuusongelmatkahteen kertaan, vaikka kuinka Laajasalo olisi mukamas ruuhkaton.




> Ainakaan tässä yva-raportissa ei Laajasalon tunnelille ole löydetty esteitä. Vaikka eihän kaikkea yvassa selvitetä, raitioliikenteen osalta on raportissa esitetty vaan Laajasalon raitioliikenteen lisäämistä nykyverkkoon. Esimerkiksi Kaivokadun pysäkki kuitenkin toimii jo tällä hetkellä läpäisykyvyn ylärajoilla. Laajasalon raitiotiesuunnitelmissa pitäisikin ottaa kantaa myös linjarakenteeseen.


Kaivokadun pysäkkiä pitäisi Laajasalosta riippumatta kehittää, esimerkiksi Hakaniemen ratkaisua kohti. Nimenomaan siksi että kapasiteetti paukkuu jo nyt. Jo nyt lisäkapasiteetille riittäisi käyttöä esimerkiksi ajan tasaamisessa.

----------


## petteri

> Kaivokadun pysäkkiä pitäisi Laajasalosta riippumatta kehittää, esimerkiksi Hakaniemen ratkaisua kohti. Nimenomaan siksi että kapasiteetti paukkuu jo nyt. Jo nyt lisäkapasiteetille riittäisi käyttöä esimerkiksi ajan tasaamisessa.


Kaivokadulle ei nykyiseen paikkaan oikein mahdu tuplapysäkkiä. Minusta voisi kuitenkin selvittää kaksoispysäkkiä Mannerheimintielle Ylioppilastalon ja Kaivokadun välille yhdistettynä sekä Pisaraan että Rautatientorin metroasemalle rakennettavaan läntiseen sisäänkäyntiin.  Samalla Simonkadulle tulisi Kamppiin päin meneville linjoille uusi pysäkki Lasipalatsin nurkalle.

Noiden muutosten jälkeen Kaivokadulle jäisi yhä pysäkki, mutta se ei enää olisi kaupungin kuormitetuin. Kaivokadun pysäkin toimivuutta ja jalankulkuruuhkaa voisi toki vähän helpottaa myös leventämällä nykyisille matkustajamäärille liian kapeaa pysäkkiä. 

Muita keinoja toki pitää myös käyttää, joku linja voisi kulkea myös Fredaa pitkin Töölön Pisara-aseman kautta ja jonkun linjan voisi vetää Laajasalosta Hakaniemeen ja sitten Kallion läpi Pasilan asemalle. Silloin melkein kaikki linjat eivät enää kulkisi Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksen läpi. Joka tapauksessa Pisaran valmistuminen antaa uusia mahdollisuuksia linjata raitiolinjoja, kun liikenteen kysyntä ei ole enää niin rautatieasema keskeistä.

----------


## hylje

Kaivokadun kanjonin leveys pysäkin kohdalla on noin 52m.



Hakaniemen pysäkkialue autokaistoineen on leveydeltään noin 61m. Tässä kohtaa on neljä autokaistaa enemmän kuin Kaivokadulla á 3,25m = 13m. Erotus siis 48m.



Hakaniemen pysäkkialue mahtuisi siis nykyisellä Kaivokadun autokaistamäärällä Kaivokadulle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaivokadulle ei nykyiseen paikkaan oikein mahdu tuplapysäkkiä


Oikein hyvin mahtuu. Autokaistoja tarvitaan länsimetrovaiheessa enää 1+1, kun busseista päästään eroon. Voisi sanoa, että Kaivokadun neliraiteisen ratikkapysäkin rakentaminen maksaa siis miljardi euroa.  :Laughing: 




> Ainakaan tässä yva-raportissa ei Laajasalon tunnelille ole löydetty esteitä.


Ei ole löydetty, kun ei ole etsitty. Eihän YVAn tarkoitus ole ottaa kantaa siihen, miten tehdään ja mitä maksaa vaan siihen, että jos tehdään, miten käy ympäristön.

Tunneli on selvitetty perinpohjin. Lopputulos oli, että ruhjetta on niin paljon, että merenpohjaan pitäisi upottaa betonielementeistä tehty putki. Tällaisia on maailmalla tehty. Teknisesti se ei ole mahdoton, mutta hinta on niin hulppea, että Loukokin kalpenee. Lisäksi elementtitunneli ei kiinnosta tunnelinporaajaveljiä, joten se ei ole realismia.

----------


## hylje

> Oikein hyvin mahtuu. Autokaistoja tarvitaan länsimetrovaiheessa enää 1+1, kun busseista päästään eroon. Voisi sanoa, että Kaivokadun neliraiteisen ratikkapysäkin rakentaminen maksaa siis miljardi euroa.


Höpsis, 2+2 ja pyöräkaistat mahtuvat oikein hyvin. Tinkiminen kohdistuu lähinnä Kaivokadun saattopysäköintiin, joka on ollut tarpeeton jo Elielin pysäköintiluolan valmistumisesta lähtien.

----------


## 339-DF

> Höpsis, 2+2 ja pyöräkaistat mahtuvat oikein hyvin. Tinkiminen kohdistuu lähinnä Kaivokadun saattopysäköintiin, joka on ollut tarpeeton jo Elielin pysäköintiluolan valmistumisesta lähtien.


Tuossa on sellainen käytännön ongelma, että se parkkialue aseman edustalla ei ole kaupungin maata eikä katualuetta. Vaatisi kaupungin ja maanomistajan (VR) neuvotteluja, vähimmillään tonttirasituksia tai mieluummin lunastusta. Kun tiedetään, millaisella innolla KSV puskee ratikkahankkeita eteenpäin ja kuinka paljon lunastuksia on raitioteiden vuoksi oltu valmiita tekemään, antaa se vähän osviittaa myös Kaivokadun tilanteesta.  :Sad: 

Mutta mihin niitä 2+2 kaistaa siinä tarvittaisiin? Mun mielestä 1+1 ja fillarit 1+1 riittää ihan hyvin.

----------


## petteri

> Tunneli on selvitetty perinpohjin. Lopputulos oli, että ruhjetta on niin paljon, että merenpohjaan pitäisi upottaa betonielementeistä tehty putki. Tällaisia on maailmalla tehty. Teknisesti se ei ole mahdoton, mutta hinta on niin hulppea, että Loukokin kalpenee. Lisäksi elementtitunneli ei kiinnosta tunnelinporaajaveljiä, joten se ei ole realismia.


No joo. Tukholman Citybanan maksaa 7,4 km ja 20 mrd kr yhdellä asemalla. Toisaalta New Yorkissa taitaa olla East Riverin pohjaan lyöty halvemmallakin putkea. Kai tuo betoniputki useamman sataa milliä silti maksaa eli silta on paljon halvempi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:11 ----------




> Höpsis, 2+2 ja pyöräkaistat mahtuvat oikein hyvin. Tinkiminen kohdistuu lähinnä Kaivokadun saattopysäköintiin, joka on ollut tarpeeton jo Elielin pysäköintiluolan valmistumisesta lähtien.


Aika optimistista, käy katsomassa paikkaa. Kaivokadun jalkakäytävät ovat jo nyt alileveitä sekä ylikuormitettuja ja ympärillä on esteitä, nousuja tunnelista, tuplapysäkki Hakaniemen malliin ei tuossa toimi kaikkia autokaistoja poistamatta. Paikalla on vielä nyt huikea jalankulkijamääräkin. Toki jalankulkijamäärä taitaa pudota murto-osaan Pisaran valmistuessa. Toki joku raitiotien läpäisykykyä parantava ratkaisu rautatieaseman ympäristöön kyllä löytyy, jos halutaan. Ympärillä on riittävästi tilaa. Mutta tuplapysäkki on nykyisellä paikalla Hakaniemen mallilla tuskin menee läpi. Mutta voisiko pysäkit jotenkin lomittaa? Toinen pysäkki keskisen suojatien itä- ja toinen länsipuolelle? Tuossa voi kyllä olla ongelmia jalankulun turvallisuuden kanssa.

----------


## hylje

Ei ole optimistista, vaan sinne ihan oikeasti mahtuu koko hoito. Ajan eikä paikan rakenne ei muutu Hakaniemestä Kaivokadulle mennessä: se mikä mahtuu Hakaniemeen mahtuu myös Kaivokadulle.

Jos jalankulkutilaa halutaan tämän lisäksi kasvattaa reilusti, sitten toki voi olla syytä pudottaa autokaistoja pois. Mutta minulla olikin lähtökohtana se, että sama autoliikenne mahtuu sinne kuin nytkin vaikka ratikalla olisikin tuplapysäkki.

----------


## aulis

> Aika optimistista, käy katsomassa paikkaa. Kaivokadun jalkakäytävät ovat jo nyt alileveitä sekä ylikuormitettuja ja ympärillä on esteitä, nousuja tunnelista, tuplapysäkki Hakaniemen malliin ei tuossa toimi kaikkia autokaistoja poistamatta. Paikalla on vielä nyt huikea jalankulkijamääräkin. Toki jalankulkijamäärä taitaa pudota murto-osaan Pisaran valmistuessa. Toki joku raitiotien läpäisykykyä parantava ratkaisu rautatieaseman ympäristöön kyllä löytyy, jos halutaan. Ympärillä on riittävästi tilaa. Mutta tuplapysäkki on nykyisellä paikalla Hakaniemen mallilla tuskin menee läpi. Mutta voisiko pysäkit jotenkin lomittaa? Toinen pysäkki keskisen suojatien itä- ja toinen länsipuolelle? Tuossa voi kyllä olla ongelmia jalankulun turvallisuuden kanssa.


Ajatus taisi edellisessä olla ottaa pysäköintipaikkojen viemä tila suoraan raitiovaunujen käyttöön. Menisi aika lailla yksi yhteen niin että autokaistat siirtyisivät nykyisten parkkiruutujen kohdalle ja uusi raitiotie tulisi nykyisen länteen johtavan ajoradan tilalle. Mutta pysäkit ovat tosiaan melko ahtaita jo nyt, ja sama koskisi myös uutta raideparia, joten mielihyvin päivittäisenä pysäkin käyttäjänä ottaisin vastaan autokaistoilta vapautuvan tilan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:28 ----------

Jaaha, ehtikin hylje ensin  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> Ei ole optimistista, vaan sinne ihan oikeasti mahtuu koko hoito. Ajan eikä paikan rakenne ei muutu Hakaniemestä Kaivokadulle mennessä: se mikä mahtuu Hakaniemeen mahtuu myös Kaivokadulle.


On aika luovaa otetta löytää samanlainen paikan rakenne Hakaniemen torilta, jossa pysäkin kohdalla vapaan alueen leveys on yli 200 metriä ja nykyiseltä Kaivokadulta aseman ja Makkaratalon välistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:34 ----------




> Ajatus taisi edellisessä olla ottaa pysäköintipaikkojen viemä tila suoraan raitiovaunujen käyttöön. Menisi aika lailla yksi yhteen niin että autokaistat siirtyisivät nykyisten parkkiruutujen kohdalle ja uusi raitiotie tulisi nykyisen länteen johtavan ajoradan tilalle. Mutta pysäkit ovat tosiaan melko ahtaita jo nyt, ja sama koskisi myös uutta raideparia, joten mielihyvin päivittäisenä pysäkin käyttäjänä ottaisin vastaan autokaistoilta vapautuvan tilan.


Tuossa ratkaisussa autoliikenne sulkisi asematunnelin ja metron sisäänkäynnit, poistaisi pyöräkaistat eikä juna-aseman pääovien eteenkään jäisi riittävästi tilaa.

----------


## aulis

> Tuossa ratkaisussa autoliikenne sulkisi asematunnelin ja metron sisäänkäynnit, poistaisi pyöräkaistat eikä juna-aseman pääovien eteenkään jäisi riittävästi tilaa.


Autokaistojen reuna olisi tismalleen samassa kohtaa, kuin nyt on parkkipaikan reuna. Toki pysäkit olisivat ahtaat, kuten jo sanoin. Ja jos raitiovaunupysäkkien kohta olisi aivan sama, kuin nyt, viistäisivät autokaistat tosiaan asematunnelin Elielinaukion-sisäänkäyntiä. Pysäkkiä pitäisi siis siirtää vähän itään päin niin että auto- ja pyöräkaistoille on riittävästi tilaa väistää metron sisäänkäynti.

Edelleen parempi jalankulkijoille olisi ottaa pois yksi autokaista per suunta, ja leventää pysäkkejä ja jalkakäytäviä.

----------


## hylje

> On aika luovaa otetta löytää samanlainen paikan rakenne Hakaniemen torilta, jossa pysäkin kohdalla vapaan alueen leveys on yli 200 metriä ja nykyiseltä Kaivokadulta aseman ja Makkaratalon välistä.


Lainaan edellistä viestiäni, jossa näytin hyvin konkreettisesti ettei mitään luovuutta tarvita. Hakaniemen ratikkapysäkit mahtuvat Kaivokadulle sellaisenaan, vain autokaistojen määrä pitää sovittaa siihen, mitä Kaivokadulla nyt on.




> Kaivokadun kanjonin leveys pysäkin kohdalla on noin 52m.
> 
> 
> 
> Hakaniemen pysäkkialue autokaistoineen on leveydeltään noin 61m. Tässä kohtaa on neljä autokaistaa enemmän kuin Kaivokadulla á 3,25m = 13m. Erotus siis 48m.
> 
> 
> 
> Hakaniemen pysäkkialue mahtuisi siis nykyisellä Kaivokadun autokaistamäärällä Kaivokadulle.

----------


## petteri

> Lainaan edellistä viestiäni, jossa näytin hyvin konkreettisesti ettei mitään luovuutta tarvita. Hakaniemen ratikkapysäkit mahtuvat Kaivokadulle sellaisenaan, vain autokaistojen määrä pitää sovittaa siihen, mitä Kaivokadulla nyt on.


Ei auta että mittaamaasi kohtaan mahtuu kun nykyisen pysäkin tähän kapeimpaan päähän ei mahdu, ainakaan poistamatta joko ajokaistoja tai pyörätietä. Tuossa metropömpelin ja ajoradan välissä on siis pyörätie sekä jalkakäytävä. Tuossa kohdassa tilaa on leveyssuunnassa noin 15 metriä vähemmän kuin mittasit. Pysäkin siirtäminen keskemmälle taas katkaisee rautatieaseman sekä City Centerin pääsisäänkäyntien välillä olevan suojatien.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Luova ratkaisu tilan ahtauteen voisi olla sisempien autokaistojen nostaminen sillalle niin, että raitiovaunupysäkit jäisivät sillan alle. Kun kysymys on lähes ellei täsmälleen kansallismaisemasta, niin silta voisi edustaa vau-arkkitehtuuria.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jos ei muuta keksitä niin Laajasalosta tulevat vaunut voi ohjata Mikonkadun tilausajovaunujen päätepysäkille Vilhonkadun kautta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Ei auta että mittaamaasi kohtaan mahtuu kun nykyisen pysäkin tähän kapeimpaan päähän ei mahdu, ainakaan poistamatta joko ajokaistoja tai pyörätietä. Tuossa metropömpelin ja ajoradan välissä on siis pyörätie sekä jalkakäytävä. Tuossa kohdassa tilaa on leveyssuunnassa noin 15 metriä vähemmän kuin mittasit. Pysäkin siirtäminen keskemmälle taas katkaisee rautatieaseman sekä City Centerin pääsisäänkäyntien välillä olevan suojatien.


Erotus on ensinnäkin yhdeksän metriä. 



Yleistä marginaalia oli neljä metriä. 

Jäljelle jää siis noin viisi metriä, jolle pitäisi soveltaa jonkinlaista luovuutta. 

Metropömpelistä voisi surutta leikata puolet pois, uhrina yksi hissi. Koko katualueen uudelleenrakentaminen on jo sen verran kallista puuhaa, että koko metropömpelin voisi rakentaa uudelleen muutama metri pohjoisempana jotta luoviin ratkaisuihin ei tarvitsisi ryhtyä. Tai sitten luovutaan kahdesta autokaistasta (1+1), josta saadaan 6m. Näinkin päästään luovista ratkaisuista eroon, ja kaupan päälle rutkasti jalankulkutilaa.

Myönnettäköön silti että jonkinlaista luovuutta tähänkin ratkaisuun tarvitaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Metropömpelistä voisi surutta leikata puolet pois, uhrina yksi hissi.


Ai ai ai, nyt Könkkölä suuttui.

Mun mielestä autokaistojen määrän vähentäminen 1+1:een ei ole mikään ongelma sen jälkeen, kun läpiajava bussiliikenne puuttuu tuolta kokonaan. (Ja 17 ei lasketa, seisköön ruuhkissa kunnes lakkautetaan).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut hylje
> 
> 
> Metropömpelistä voisi surutta leikata puolet pois, uhrina yksi hissi.
> 
> 
> Ai ai ai, nyt Könkkölä suuttui.


Tai sitten ei. Käytetään lisää luovuutta: Korvataan se vinohissillä.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tai sitten ei. Käytetään lisää luovuutta: Korvataan se vinohissillä.


Tarvittaisiinko tällaista keskustelua, jos olisi kyse metron rakentamisesta? Näyttää olevan metron sisäänkäyntipömpeli lähes pyhä, mutta Tapiolakaan ei ole pyhä, vaikka on suurten arkkitehtien suunnittelemaa kansallismaisemaa, kun koko paikka myllätään metron vuoksi.

Tosiasia on, että Rautatieaseman ja Kaivokadun eteläisen korttelin välissä on riittävästi tilaa tehdä 4-raiteinen ratikkapysäkki. Mutta jos haluaa vastustaa raitioliikenteen rationalisointia, niin miljoona ja yksi syytä löytyy, miksi sitä ei missään tapauksessa voi tehdä. Koska lähtökohta on, että raitioliikenteen hyväksi mitään ei saa muuttaa ja kaikki on arvokkaampaa kuin raitioliikenteen toimiminen.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

Hei haluatteko tarkentaa, että miten tuo nelinkertainen pysäkki sitten tehtäisiin? Olisiko se vain kahdennettu pysäkki siinä aseman edessä, vai jatkuisiko raiteet erillisena Mikonkadulle saakka? Vai peräti alkaisivatko ne kahdennettuna jo Simonkadulta (Ja hirveät vaihdesysteemit Mannerheimintiellä ja Kaivokadun alkuun)?

Yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla, että tulisi kiskot Postikadulle ja toinen pysäkkipari sinne. Kaivokadun pysäkki kolmiraiteisena, jossa keskellä lomitettu ohitusraide. Ongelma: kulkisiko Postikadulla muu linja kuin 2?




> Tarvittaisiinko tällaista keskustelua, jos olisi kyse metron rakentamisesta? 
> 
> Antero


Tottakai tarvitaan, sellainen vinohissihän, _sehän maksaisi miljoonia!_

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olisiko se vain kahdennettu pysäkki siinä aseman edessä, vai jatkuisiko raiteet erillisena Mikonkadulle saakka?


Sama kai se sikäli on, kun vaihteita tarvinnee kuitenkin pokkeustilanteita varten. Mutta ruuhkaantumisen ja häiriötilanteiden vuoksi ei tietenkään olisi ihan typerää, jos raidetta olisi Mikonkadulta Manskulle sama määrä koko matkan.




> Tottakai tarvitaan, sellainen vinohissihän, _sehän maksaisi miljoonia!_


Apropos, automaattivino-/vertikaalihissinä voisi suunnitella kokonaisen linjan. Kunhan 15 km maksaa vähintään sen miljardin, niin joku asialle omistautunut onnistuu kauppaamaan muillekin. Nyt framille uudet liikkuvat lasikopit, jotka vievät paikasta A paikkaan B, ja molemmissa päissä odottaa iki-ihana liityntäbussi! Nimi voisi olla vaikka automaattiminimetro.  :Biggrin:

----------


## 339-DF

Esim.     näin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Esim. näin.


Tämähän näyttää todella hyvältä. Jotain tuollaista rautatieaseman edusta todella kaipaisi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Oliko tuo kartta 339-DF:n itse tekemä? Jollei, niin ei olisi pahitteeksi mainita, mistä se on peräisin. Ja näin mielenkiintoisesta aiheesta kun puhutaan, olisi ollut todella mukava saada edes vähän selvempi kartta, tuosta ei (tällä tavoin julkaistuna) meinaa saada oikein mitään selkoa. Itse en erota siitä esim. sellaista pikku juttua kuin raitiokiskot/-radat. Todennäköisesti niitäkin siinä pitäisi näkyä?

----------


## Max

> Itse en erota siitä esim. sellaista pikku juttua kuin raitiokiskot/-radat. Todennäköisesti niitäkin siinä pitäisi näkyä?


Minä kyllä erotan. Ne ovat siinä autokaistojen eteläpuolella. Ja yksi kisko kiertää Rautatientorin ympäri aseman rappuja viistäen. Neljä pysäkkiä kivimiesten edessä ja yksi Ateneumin kohdalla kolmannella raiteella.

----------


## sebastin

Se on aivan selvää että Länsimetron jälkeen Kaivokatua voi tarkkailla uudelleen liikenneseurannan jälkeen, mahdollisesti. Ratkaisu josta haaveillaan ei sinällään ole toimiva, Kaisaniemen pysäkit ovat siellä missä ovat, eikä Rautatientorille tule mitään kehärataa, kaivokadun pysäkitkin pysyvät siinä ja siinä - mutta tuplapysäkit voi myös toteuttaa. Se taas vaatii keskustelunavauksen keskustatunnelista, kun jos nähdään miten Kaivokatu 1|r|r|1 kaistaisena toimii. 

Se olisi hienoa jos Simonkadun, Kaivokadun ja Manskun pysäkit olisivat risteyksessä, Aivan Pisaran yläpuolella ja Rautatieaseman vieressä, presiis.

Laajasaloon voi toteuttaa metron esim. Katajanokan kautta ja se voisi nousta sillalle. Jos se rakennettaisiin tunneliin meren pohjaan tässä tapauksessa ruhjeen takia syvyys on -40m - ohituksessa, asemat erikseen. Laajasalo (ja Santahamina) olisi aivan loistavaa metrorakentamiselle pintaan, koska maastoa on. Siihen kuuluisi mm. Laajasalon keskuksen siirto/laajeneminen. 

Metroa todennäköisemmin Laajasaloon ja eteenpäin sopii pikaraitiovaunu, ja se kannattaa yhdistää muihin seudullisiin hankkeisiin kuten ns. Töölön metroon. Vain tällöin Laajasalon raideyhteydestä voi puhua pikana. 

Kuten esim. Itäkeskus - keskusta 15min. Melko nopeaa.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Se on aivan selvää että Länsimetron jälkeen Kaivokatua voi tarkkailla uudelleen liikenneseurannan jälkeen, mahdollisesti. Ratkaisu josta haaveillaan ei sinällään ole toimiva, Kaisaniemen pysäkit ovat siellä missä ovat, eikä Rautatientorille tule mitään kehärataa, kaivokadun pysäkitkin pysyvät siinä ja siinä - mutta tuplapysäkit voi myös toteuttaa. Se taas vaatii keskustelunavauksen keskustatunnelista, kun jos nähdään miten Kaivokatu 1|r|r|1 kaistaisena toimii. 
> 
> Se olisi hienoa jos Simonkadun, Kaivokadun ja Manskun pysäkit olisivat risteyksessä, Aivan Pisaran yläpuolella ja Rautatieaseman vieressä, presiis.


Ihan huomautuksen vaan, että keskustelunavausta keskustatunnelista ei tarvitsisi tehdä vaikka kävelykeskustan toteuttamisesta päätettäisiin vaikka huomenna. Se että toteutetaan joukkoliikennehanke, ei tarkoita että täytyisi toteuttaa x -määrä autohankkeita samanaikaisesti. Sinun logiikallasi voisin vaatia toteutettavaksi vaikka kuinka paljon eri joukkoliikennehankkeita pääkaupunkiseudulla, koska autoliikenne on ollut muutoin aina etusijalla. 

Helsingin autoliikenne ei siten todellakaan tarvitse keskustatunnelia, vaikka yhdellä väylällä vielä vähennettäisiinkin kaistoja neljästä kahteen, varsinkin kun niillä kaistoilla mennyt bussiliikenne päättyy, ja samanaikaisesti toteutettaisiin matkustajia houkuttelevia muutoksia joukkoliikenteessä (Laajasalon raitiotie). Vai argumentoitko että ehdottamasi Laajasalon metropikaraitiotie olisi sen verran huono hanke että se ei houkuttelisi matkustajia autoliikenteestä ollenkaan, kuten Itämetron kanssa kävi, jolloin tietenkin täytyisi säilyttää kapasiteettia autoliikenteessä. 

Sitten olisi vielä kiva tietää miten Kaisaniemenkadun pysäkit liittyvät Helsingin rautatieaseman välittömän edustan liikennejärjestelyihin?




> Laajasaloon voi toteuttaa metron esim. Katajanokan kautta ja se voisi nousta sillalle. Jos se rakennettaisiin tunneliin meren pohjaan tässä tapauksessa ruhjeen takia syvyys on -40m - ohituksessa, asemat erikseen. Laajasalo (ja Santahamina) olisi aivan loistavaa metrorakentamiselle pintaan, koska maastoa on. Siihen kuuluisi mm. Laajasalon keskuksen siirto/laajeneminen.


Mielestäni metro ei ole kovin sopiva, jos Laajasalon keskus täytyy siirtää paikaltaan. Metron kohdalla kyse ei olekaan siitä onko tilaa, vaan siitä että millä keinoin raskasmetro saadaan sovitettua nykyiseen ympäristöön. Vaikka suomalaiset lähiöt ovatkin taajaan rakennettuja (jolloin niissä on paljon tilaa rakennusten ympärillä), joutuu metro silti alittamaan/ylittämään rakennetut alueet, mikä taas lisää kustannuksia kohtuuttomasti. Siinä mielessä Laajasalon joukkoliikenne on metroa helpommin hoidettavissa modernilla raitiotiellä, koska se sopii nykyiseen kaupunkiympäristöön ilman yhtä massiivisia rakennustöitä.

Metron rakentaminen maan pinnalle ei ole kuitenkaan ongelmatonta sekään. Maan pinnalla kulkevalla metroradalla on erittäin suuri estevaikutus, kuten esimerkiksi moottoriteillä. Maan pinnalla olevat asemat eivät myöskään paranna joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuutta, vaikka matka itse olisi vaihdoton, johtuen tasonvaihdosta (metrorataa ei saa ylittää kävellen virtakiskon vuoksi), ja harvemmasta asemavälistä.




> Metroa todennäköisemmin Laajasaloon ja eteenpäin sopii pikaraitiovaunu, ja se kannattaa yhdistää muihin seudullisiin hankkeisiin kuten ns. Töölön metroon. Vain tällöin Laajasalon raideyhteydestä voi puhua pikana. 
> 
> Kuten esim. Itäkeskus - keskusta 15min. Melko nopeaa.


Niin, se moderni raitiotie sopii sinne Laajasaloon Helsingin keskustasta ihan yhtä hyvin. Matka-aika ei voi olla kovinkaan paljon pidempi, koska kävelymatkat pysäkeille olisivat lyhyemmät sen takia että pysäkkejä olisi enemmän kuin metrossa, ja ei olisi aikaavieviä tasonvaihtoja. Kaiken lisäksi Töölööseen pääsisi suoralla yhteydellä nykyisiä ratikkaratoja pitkin. (Kuten ilmeisesti Laajasalon raitiotien linjastosuunnitelmissa on?) Kaiken kukkuraksi ei tarvitsisi odottaa uuden joukkoliikenneyhteyden toteuttamista Laajasaloon taas vuosia, koska raitiotiesillasta on suunnitelmat tehtynä jo. Kahden erillisen, samoja tehtäviä hoitavan raideliikennesysteemin ylläpito pienellä alueella ei voi olla myöskään kannattavaa.

----------


## hylje

> Se taas vaatii keskustelunavauksen keskustatunnelista, kun jos nähdään miten Kaivokatu 1|r|r|1 kaistaisena toimii.


Kaivokadun autoilukapasiteetti nykyisellään muodostuu paikallisen liikennevalosumpun läpäisykyvystä. Risteäviä suuntia on paljon ja jalankulku vie valtaosan risteysajasta. Keskinopeudet ovat kävelyvauhtia ja kapasiteetti on surkea, oli kaistoja yksi, kaksi, kolme tai kymmenen suuntaansa.

Jos Kaivokatu rakennetaan uudestaan jalankulku- ja ratikkapainotteisesti esim. 339-DF:n kuvan tyyliin, autoilun kapasiteetti voi nousta huomattavasti ihan pelkästään savuna ilmaan häviävien risteyssuuntien mukana. Myös jalankulkijoiden suojatiet, oli niissä valoja tai ei, nopeutuvat risteyksien pienentyessä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kaivokadun autoilukapasiteetti nykyisellään muodostuu paikallisen liikennevalosumpun läpäisykyvystä. Risteäviä suuntia on paljon ja jalankulku vie valtaosan risteysajasta. Keskinopeudet ovat kävelyvauhtia ja kapasiteetti on surkea, oli kaistoja yksi, kaksi, kolme tai kymmenen suuntaansa.
> 
> Jos Kaivokatu rakennetaan uudestaan jalankulku- ja ratikkapainotteisesti esim. 339-DF:n kuvan tyyliin, autoilun kapasiteetti voi nousta huomattavasti ihan pelkästään savuna ilmaan häviävien risteyssuuntien mukana. Myös jalankulkijoiden suojatiet, oli niissä valoja tai ei, nopeutuvat risteyksien pienentyessä.


Monta "ongelmaa" poistuu, kunhan aseman torin puolelta Keskuskadun jatkeelta pääsy Kaivokadulle suljetaan. Vanhan h18 ongelmahan oli odotusajat noissa valoissa, kun Mikonkadun kautta olisi päässyt nopeammin. Mutta ne erityisolosuhteet, joihin liittyvät kehyskuntien autot.

----------


## sebastin

Laajasaloon, jos sinne tulee muuta kuin liityntäbussit Herttoniemeen, on paikallaan Lauttayhteys. 

Silta voi jäädä odottamaan metroratkaisua, tai siis pikaraitiolinjastoa, jolla on ydintunneli (base-tunnel) keskustassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Oliko tuo kartta 339-DF:n itse tekemä? Jollei, niin ei olisi pahitteeksi mainita, mistä se on peräisin. Ja näin mielenkiintoisesta aiheesta kun puhutaan, olisi ollut todella mukava saada edes vähän selvempi kartta, tuosta ei (tällä tavoin julkaistuna) meinaa saada oikein mitään selkoa. Itse en erota siitä esim. sellaista pikku juttua kuin raitiokiskot/-radat. Todennäköisesti niitäkin siinä pitäisi näkyä?


Onpa outoa, jos kiskot eivät näy. Kokeilin pöytäkoneella, tabletilla ja älypuhelimella. Kaikissa kiskot erottuvat ihan hyvin, vaikka foorumi rajoittaakin kuvakokoa niin, ettei paraslaatuista saa ladattua tänne. Ehkä monitori kannattaisi uusia? 

Ideointiin olen osallistunut pienellä panoksella, mutta pääosin työ on harrastustoverin tekemä. Valveutuneet harrastajat toki saavat kuvasta vinkkiä tekijästä, mutta hän ei halunnut nimeään julkisuuteen.

----------


## sebastin

kartta

Lauttasaaren linja voisi kulkea Keskustassa Kaivokadun-Mikonkadun kautta Toiselle linjalle ja linjojen kääntösilmukkaan. Myös Rataa sieltä Sturenkadulla täytyisi toteuttaa. Ykköstä ei saa unohtaa, vaan siitä on tehtävä uusi toimiva linja, seikkailikoon Käpylä-Ogelissa Jokerin vaihtopysäkille Oulunkylän rautatieasemalle. Myös 10 voisi jatkaa.. Mutta on tulossa pikaraideverkosto Laajasalon mukana. Yksi (9) Ulottuu jo Ilmalaan, kohta ainakin. Ykkösen uudistamiselle sen sijaan on tilausta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Laajasaloon, jos sinne tulee muuta kuin liityntäbussit Herttoniemeen, on paikallaan Lauttayhteys. 
> [...]


Tai sitten otetaan ihan rauhassa, unohdetaan bussit, lautat ja tunnelit, ja mennään ihan reteesti pikaratikalla siltaa pitkin. Kaikki voittaa (muutamaa harvaa änkyrää lukuunottamatta).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Silta voi jäädä odottamaan metroratkaisua, tai siis pikaraitiolinjastoa, jolla on ydintunneli (base-tunnel) keskustassa.


Visio Meilahti-Kamppi-Laajasalo-pikaratikasta, jolla on tunneli Kruununhaasta Meilahteen, on ihan ok. Kyse on noin miljardin hankkeesta. Mutta jaetaanpa se nyt osiin:

1. Tunneli Meilahti-Kruununhaka, n. 4 asemaa. 800 miljoonaa. Nykyisten yhteyksien tason ja kapasiteetin nosto. Kohtuullinen nopeutus Meilahdesta keskustaan.
2. Silta Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja Laajasalon pikaratikkarata. 200 miljoonaa. Täysin uusi yhteys ja merkittävä nopeutus Laajasalosta keskustaan.

Ja nyt siis mielestäsi pitäisi aloittaa tuosta kalliimmasta osasta? Eikä sen sijaan numero kahdesta eli enemmän hyötyjä tuovasta, tärkeästä ja suorastaan välttämättömästä yhteydestä?

Metroratkaisu nimenomaan voi jäädä odottamaan. Silta ei.

----------


## Ketorin

Tästä Töölö raitiotunnelista tuli mieleen: näettekö realistisena, että se voisi osalta matkaa toimia samassa tunnelissa Helsingin toisen metrolinjan kanssa? onko Yhteinen matka liian lyhyt maksaakseen metron ajonhallintajärjestelmän mukaiset vaunut, vai ovatko vastassa kenties ne Helsingin erityisolosuhteet?

Radan pitäisi olla 4-kiskoista, koska metro on niin leveä ja ratikan laiturin olisi oltava samalla tasalla. Onko metron virtakisko taas niin lähellä raiteita ja niin ylhäällä, että ratikka ei tähän väliin enää mahtuisi? 

Meinaan vain, että jos ja kun metro ja pisara on tehty, vielä raitiotunneli samaan paikkaan lienee aika mahdoton myydä poliitikoille.

Toki moni varmaan toivoisi näitä vaihtoehtoina toisilleen, mutta lienee aika selvä, että nykyisessä tilanteessa Pasilan metroa tuskin tehtäisiin millään muulla standardilla kuin nykyisellä. Aika kauan pitäisi kulua sen mielipiteen muuttumiseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tästä Töölö raitiotunnelista tuli mieleen: näettekö realistisena, että se voisi osalta matkaa toimia samassa tunnelissa Helsingin toisen metrolinjan kanssa?  [...] Toki moni varmaan toivoisi näitä vaihtoehtoina toisilleen, mutta lienee aika selvä, että nykyisessä tilanteessa Pasilan metroa tuskin tehtäisiin millään muulla standardilla kuin nykyisellä. Aika kauan pitäisi kulua sen mielipiteen muuttumiseen.


Töölön alle ei tule kolmea tunnelia  valkoinen, oranssi ja vihreä juna. Tällä hetkellä näyttää siltä, että jos sinne jotain tulee, se on sitten valkoinen juna aka pisara.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tästä Töölö raitiotunnelista tuli mieleen: näettekö realistisena, että se voisi osalta matkaa toimia samassa tunnelissa Helsingin toisen metrolinjan kanssa? onko Yhteinen matka liian lyhyt maksaakseen metron ajonhallintajärjestelmän mukaiset vaunut, vai ovatko vastassa kenties ne Helsingin erityisolosuhteet?


Tässä kaupungissa on päätetty noin 2008, että Töölön ei tule nykyistä junametroa. Jos joku tulee, se on suunnilleen sitä, mitä on Stadtbahn Saksassa.

Tämä päätös tehtiin silloin, kun päätettiin Keski-Pasilan kaavoituksen perusteista. Silloin haluttiin selvittää, jätetäänkö kaavoituksessa tilaa metrolle syvälle vai vielä syvemmälle. Kun oli juuri päätetty, että niemen alle kaavoitetaan Pisara, päätettiin, ettei Töölön metron suunnittelua pidemmälle jatketa. Laajasalon kaavoituksen yhteydessä puolestaan päätettiin, että Kruunuvuorenrantaan ei tehdä metroa, mutta varaudutaan tähän Stadtbahniin tai pikaratikkaan sitä varten, jos Santahaminaan tulee joskus asutusta. Ja tämä pikaratikka voisi ajaa Helsingin niemen alta Pasilan asemalle.

Nämä kaikki asiat ovat Helsingin omassa vallassa siten, että mitään niistä ei tule, jos Helsinki ei niin halua. Päätösten pitävyyttä voi kukin arvioida kuten haluaa. Mutta kun kovin suurta innostusta ei ole rahoittaa Pisaraakaan, pidän varsin epätodennäköisenä, että omana elinaikanani mitään muitakaan tunneleita Töölön alle rakennetaan.

Vastassa ovat muutkin asiat kuin raha  vaikka melkein kaiken voi korjata rahalla, jos sitä vain olisi rajattomasti. Laajasalon metro on teknisesti haudattu sillä, että sitä ei asuinrakennusten alle voi tehdä, ja merenpohjan laadun vuoksi merenalaiset tunnelit ovat jokseenkin mahdottomia. Santahaminan asuttamisen ainoa ongelma ei ole poliittinen halu, vaan asuinalueen perustaminen saareen, jolla on vain yksi yhteys mantereeseen.

Toisen metrolinjan itäpää siis puuttuu. Katajanokka ei siihen riitä. Nykymetron haaroittaminen taas ollaan tekemässä juuri mahdottomaksi automaattihankkeen varjolla. KamppiPasila -tynkämetrossa taas ei ole mitään mieltä, koska millään matkalla se ei olisi pintaliikennettä nopeampi. Sitäpaitsi jos Pisara toteutuu, Pasilan tynkämetrolle ei ole mitään tarvetta. Ja vaikka Pisara ei toteudukaan, ikuisesti on Pisaralla mahdollisuus toteutua, joten se on pätevä ja riittävä este millekään muulle tunnelille. Aivan samoin kuin metro on ollut 50 vuotta este raitiotien laajentamiselle esikaupunkeihin.

Saksasta löytyy kyllä esimerkkejä erilaisista Tram ja U yhdistelmistä. Teknisesti sellaisia voidaan tehdä. Mutta toiminnallisesti sellaisessa ei taida olla Töölössä mitään mieltä.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Meinaan vain, että jos ja kun metro ja pisara on tehty, vielä raitiotunneli samaan paikkaan lienee aika mahdoton myydä poliitikoille.
> 
> Toki moni varmaan toivoisi näitä vaihtoehtoina toisilleen, mutta lienee aika selvä, että nykyisessä tilanteessa Pasilan metroa tuskin tehtäisiin millään muulla standardilla kuin nykyisellä. Aika kauan pitäisi kulua sen mielipiteen muuttumiseen.


Suunnitteluperiaatteita lienee mahdollista muuttaa sitten, kun nykyiset keski-ikäiset virkamiehet ovat haudassa tai ovat olleet eläkkeellä vähintään vuosikymmenen. Kolmea tunnelia toivottavasti ei tule, se olisi väkimäärään nähden varsin tolkutonta tuhlausta. En usko, että tulee edes nykymallista metroa Pisaran rinnalle, jos Pisara toteutetaan kuten nyt näyttää. Tuossa hamassa tulevaisuudessa, jossa kalloihin mahtuu uusiakin näkemyksiä, voisin kuvitella rakennettavan Pisaran lisäksi raitiotietunnelinpätkän, jos ratikkaliikenteen pullonkauloja ei muuten saada ratkaistua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:46 ----------




> Laajasalon metro on teknisesti haudattu sillä, että sitä ei asuinrakennusten alle voi tehdä, ja merenpohjan laadun vuoksi merenalaiset tunnelit ovat jokseenkin mahdottomia. Santahaminan asuttamisen ainoa ongelma ei ole poliittinen halu, vaan asuinalueen perustaminen saareen, jolla on vain yksi yhteys mantereeseen.
> 
> Toisen metrolinjan itäpää siis puuttuu. Katajanokka ei siihen riitä. Nykymetron haaroittaminen taas ollaan tekemässä juuri mahdottomaksi automaattihankkeen varjolla. KamppiPasila -tynkämetrossa taas ei ole mitään mieltä, koska millään matkalla se ei olisi pintaliikennettä nopeampi.


Tulee mieleen, että aivan alkeellisellakin talousymmäryksellä Helsinkiä pitäisi tiivistää ja kehittää voimakkaasti lähempänä asutuksen maantieteellistä keskipistettä, eli yleiskaavavisiossakin esitettyä Tuusulanväylän bulevardisoitua aluetta ynnä muita vastaavia. Niilä alueilla on tasaista kuivaa maata vaikka kuinka paljon logistisesti hyvillä paikoilla. Rakentaminen olisi paljon järkevämpää kuin kehitellä toinen toistaan hankalampia pussinperiä saarille. Ainoa ongelma on poliittinen, eli se, miten tehdä tiivistämisestä mahdollista ja saada sille taloudelliset kannustimet kuntoon. Tietty jos parhaat paikat halutaan pitää moottoritieliittymien pientareina ja harvaan rakennettuina vanhoina omakotitaloalueina iankaikkisesta iankaikkiseen, niin sitten pitänee änkeytyä Östersundomiin, Santahaminaan sun muualle ja kärsiä seuraukset.

En tarkoita, etteikö nyt kaavoitettavaa Kruunuvuorenrantaa ja Laajasalon tiivistämistä kannattaisi tehdä. Ne ovat vielä suht helposti liitettävissä ratikkaverkkoon ja Yliskylän osalta nykyistä infrastruktuuria ei varmaan ole hyödynnetty läheskään täysin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tässä kaupungissa on päätetty noin 2008, että Töölön ei tule nykyistä junametroa. Jos joku tulee, se on suunnilleen sitä, mitä on Stadtbahn Saksassa.
> 
> Tämä päätös tehtiin silloin, kun päätettiin Keski-Pasilan kaavoituksen perusteista. Silloin haluttiin selvittää, jätetäänkö kaavoituksessa tilaa metrolle syvälle vai vielä syvemmälle. Kun oli juuri päätetty, että niemen alle kaavoitetaan Pisara, päätettiin, ettei Töölön metron suunnittelua pidemmälle jatketa.


Kuitenkin Keski-Pasilassa rakennetaan jo Töölön metron asemaa. Rakennustöitä voi käydä katsomassa Veturitieltä, joka on siirretty kiertotielle työmaan kohdalta.




> Suunnitteluperiaatteita lienee mahdollista muuttaa sitten, kun nykyiset keski-ikäiset virkamiehet ovat haudassa tai ovat olleet eläkkeellä vähintään vuosikymmenen.


Aika pitkässä puussa mennään sitten. Nyt nelikymppiset virkamiehet (esim. HKL:n tuore toimitusjohtaja) jäävät eläkkeelle n. 30 vuoden päästä eli ovat olleet 10 vuotta eläkkeellä 40 vuoden päästä.

Samaa muuten puhuttiin tällä foorumilla suuria ikäluokkia edustavien virkamiesten jäädessä eläkkeelle. Enpä silti ole huomannut muutoksia metron suunnitteluperiaatteissa.

----------


## hmikko

> Aika pitkässä puussa mennään sitten. Nyt nelikymppiset virkamiehet (esim. HKL:n tuore toimitusjohtaja) jäävät eläkkeelle n. 30 vuoden päästä eli ovat olleet 10 vuotta eläkkeellä 40 vuoden päästä.


Laitan toivoni pahenevaan diabetesepidemiaan ja sydän- ja verisuonitauteihin.

----------


## Ketorin

Sanon vain, että raskasmetrotunnelin yhteiskäyttö taitaa ikävä kyllä olla paras vaihtoehto, miten saadaan tämä modernien esikaupunkiratioteiden vaatima tunneli Töölön ali. 

Jos ja kun toisesta metrolinjasta aletaan taas puhua Kivenlanhden tunneliporausten päättymisen aikoihin, pitäisi kuuluvilla paikoilla olevien ratikka-aktivistien olla ajamassa myös tätä vaihtoehtoa, eli Meilahden-Munkkivuoren haara raitiokalustolla.




> Kuitenkin Keski-Pasilassa rakennetaan jo Töölön metron asemaa. Rakennustöitä voi käydä katsomassa Veturitieltä, joka on siirretty kiertotielle työmaan kohdalta.


Sielläpäinhän on jo toinenkin metroasema odottamassa, Munkkivuoressa. Saadaan senkin sitten samalla kertaa käyttöön.

Tietääkö kukaan muuten, mihin ilmansuuntaan tämä tunnelinpätkä sinne ostarin alle on louhittu; arviolta pohjois-etelä, kun sen metronhan piti siitä jatkua Martinlaaksoonpäin?

----------


## Jusa

> Sielläpäinhän on jo toinenkin metroasema odottamassa, Munkkivuoressa.


Olen käynnyt ko."metroasemalla" ja sitä ei voi kyllä kutsua siksi, lähinnä kellari joka on täynnä louhittua kiveä eikä ole kovinkaan iso.
Etelä-pohjoissuunnassa tuo on ostokeskuksen ja kirkon välissä. Paikkahan on hyvä.

Munkkivuoren liikennejärjestelyjä jarruttaa Tarvontien tunnelointijatke Pasilanväylään, sitä ennen ei tapahdu mitään, ehkä "aikaisintaan 2025"

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuitenkin Keski-Pasilassa rakennetaan jo Töölön metron asemaa. Rakennustöitä voi käydä katsomassa Veturitieltä, joka on siirretty kiertotielle työmaan kohdalta.


Ei sinne olla rakentamassa metroasemaa, vaan tilaa, johon metroaseman voisi joskus tehdä, jos ensin tulisi se metro. Tilasta taitaa tulla parkkiluola, jota se todennäköisimmin on kymmenet vuodet. Joten rehellisempää on sanoa, että Pasilassa louhitaan parkkiluolaa.

Mutta en epäile ollenkaan, että metrofanit alkavat seuraavaksi selittämään, että nyt on pakko rakentaa Töölön metro, kun kerran pääteasema Pasilaankin on jo tehty. Ja seuraavassa lauseessa sanotaan, että nyt on sitten Pisara haudattu, koska Pasilassa on metroasema ja Töölön metro tekeillä ja Pisara on siten tarpeeton. Tätä samaa peliähän pelataan juuri Espoossa: Kivenlahden metro on pakko tehdä, koska kerran on tehty Matinkylän metro. Ja Louko odottaa louhinnan aloittamista Sammalvuoressa, jotta voi sanoa, että ei kannata edes harkita vain yhden aseman jatkoa Finnoon, koska Sammalvuoressa on varikko jo melkein valmis.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

On vain realistista yhdistää Laajasalon raiteet ns. "Töölön metroon".

----------


## sub

Toivottavasti jää parkkiluolaksi, huomattavasti edullisempi tapa edistää yksityisautoilua kuin metron rakentelu.

----------


## sebastin

On vain tarkoituksenmukaista yhdistää silta, laajasalon raitiotie pikaratikkaan joka Keskustasta Töölön kautta Pasilaan kulkee tunnelissa. 

Koskelassa pintaan, sitä plänttiä suojellaan, no ehkä radan saa käyttöön. 

Meilahdesta haara Manskun pään ja Munkin kautta Jokerille josta Lepuskiin josta Karakallioon ja aina Jorviin asti.

Pasilasta Viikkiin ja Maunulaan 2025 kuten Karakallioon ja Laajasaloon, Lauttasareen, Laajasalosta yhteys Herttoniemeen sekä Roihuvuoreen ja Roihulan asemalle. Varikko ilmeisesti idässä.

Tähän keskustan ihmetunneliin saa niin Jokerit kuin tiedelinjatkin. Uskokaa vaan. Se on panos työllisyyteen ja talouteen, pikaratikka.

----------


## Ketorin

Minun pitää sen verran jankuttaa tuosta raitiotien viemisestä metrotunneliin, että löysinpä raitiosta metron ulottumapiirroksen.

Siitä kävi ilmi, että metron maksimiulottuma sivusuunnassa virtakiskon tasassa on 139 cm, eli 63 cm kiskosta. Keskustaraitiovaunun ulottuma on 65 cm kiskosta. Metron virroittimen korkeus taas on noin 23 cm, eli laituri voidaan rakentaa sen päälle lippana: virroitin sujahtaa alta ja metrovaunun leveämpi osa päältä.

Olisi siis jopa mittojen puolesta mahdollista rakentaa kolmikiskoista rataa raitiovaunuille ja metroille ilman suuria kompromisseja tai lisäkuluja normaalin tunnelirakentamisen lisäksi.

Jotain tällaista olen miettinyt (vaiheeksi 1).
Yhteisiä asemia olisi 4: Meilahti, Olympiastadion, Töölö, Kamppi.
Eteläpäässään raitiotien nousisi takaisin pintaan Simonkadulla heti Kampin aseman jälkeen. Pohjoisessa se haarautuisi kahtia ja pintautuisi ennen Kuusitien ja ja (tulevaa) meilahden silmukkaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitä etua saadaan sun mielestä siitä, että tuo oranssi viiva on juuri oranssi eikä vihreä? Matkustajamäärien puolesta ei ole mitään estettä toteuttaa sitä oranssiakin linjaa vihreänä, 75-metrisillä katukelpoisilla vaunuilla, jotka voivat nousta maanpinnalle lähiövyöhykkeellä.

----------


## Ketorin

> Mitä etua saadaan sun mielestä siitä, että tuo oranssi viiva on juuri oranssi eikä vihreä? Matkustajamäärien puolesta ei ole mitään estettä toteuttaa sitä oranssiakin linjaa vihreänä, 75-metrisillä katukelpoisilla vaunuilla, jotka voivat nousta maanpinnalle lähiövyöhykkeellä.


Politiikka.

Tunnelia ei tehdä millekään, minkä nimessä on "raitio". Herranen aika, tavallisiakin laajennoksia tiristetään 500 metriä kerrallaan vuosien viiveellä.
Tätä taustaa vasten raskasmetro ottakoon idän, raitiotiet ottaa lännen. Pasilan metron länsihaaralle onkin nykyään pajon vähemmän saumaa, kun Espooseen mentiin Lauttasaaresta ja Martinlaaksoon kulkee juna.

----------


## 339-DF

> Politiikka.
> 
> Tunnelia ei tehdä millekään, minkä nimessä on "raitio". Herranen aika, tavallisiakin laajennoksia tiristetään 500 metriä kerrallaan vuosien viiveellä.
> Tätä taustaa vasten raskasmetro ottakoon idän, raitiotiet ottaa lännen. Pasilan metron länsihaaralle onkin nykyään pajon vähemmän saumaa, kun Espooseen mentiin Lauttasaaresta ja Martinlaaksoon kulkee juna.


Hyvä vastaus.

Mä olen ehdottanut, että Laajasaloa varten hankittaisiin pidempiä, kaksisuuntaisia Articeja, jotka maalattaisiin oransseiksi. Jos niitä nimitettäisiin metroksi, niin hyväksyisitkö sen?

----------


## hmikko

> Siitä kävi ilmi, että metron maksimiulottuma sivusuunnassa virtakiskon tasassa on 139 cm, eli 63 cm kiskosta. Keskustaraitiovaunun ulottuma on 65 cm kiskosta. Metron virroittimen korkeus taas on noin 23 cm, eli laituri voidaan rakentaa sen päälle lippana: virroitin sujahtaa alta ja metrovaunun leveämpi osa päältä.
> 
> Olisi siis jopa mittojen puolesta mahdollista rakentaa kolmikiskoista rataa raitiovaunuille ja metroille ilman suuria kompromisseja tai lisäkuluja normaalin tunnelirakentamisen lisäksi.


Mä en vissiin tajunnut tätä ihan. Miksi virtakisko pitäisi laittaa laiturin alle, kun sen voi panna radan sille puolelle, jossa ei ole laituria, kuten nytkin, ja ratikalle virtapiuhan tai -kiskon tunnelin kattoon?

Todellinen ongelma on laiturikorkeus, jos katukelpoisten vaunujen on tarkoitus olla matalalattiaisia. Ratikan lattia on käsittääkseni 350 mm korkeudella kiskosta, nykymallisen metrovaunun 1000 mm korkeudella. 65 cm loikka suuntaan tai toiseen ei ole ihan esteetön.

----------


## hylje

Noin ylipäätään seudun liikenteen sietäisi siirtää kaiken tiheästi kulkevan liikenteen "Metro"-brändin alle oransseine kulkuvälineineen, yhteisine matkustajatiedotteineen ja samalta näyttävien pysäkkien kanssa. Lopputuloksena asiakkaalle ei pitäisi olla väliä, onko alla kumipyörät, katujuna, metrojuna vai VR-juna. Palvelu on samaa tuttua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:42 ----------




> Todellinen ongelma on laiturikorkeus, jos katukelpoisten vaunujen on tarkoitus olla matalalattiaisia. Ratikan lattia on käsittääkseni 350 mm korkeudella kiskosta, nykymallisen metrovaunun 1000 mm korkeudella. 65 cm loikka suuntaan tai toiseen ei ole ihan esteetön.


Miten olisi hydrauliikalla korkeutta vaihtava laituritaso? Laiturilla on kuitenkin vain yksi juna kerrallaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Miksi virtakisko pitäisi laittaa laiturin alle, kun sen voi panna radan sille puolelle, jossa ei ole laituria, kuten nytkin, ja ratikalle virtapiuhan tai -kiskon tunnelin kattoon?


Virtakisko voi olla toisella puolella, mutta virran keräävät laahainkengät (virroittimet) ovat vaunun molemmilla puolilla. Se tarvitsee tuossa ideassa sen tilan laiturin alta.

----------


## hmikko

> Miten olisi hydrauliikalla korkeutta vaihtava laituritaso? Laiturilla on kuitenkin vain yksi juna kerrallaan.


Relevantti kysymys tuon suhteen lienee, että montako ihmistä laiturilla on kerralla.

Onko tuommoisia nosturilaitureita tehty jossain? Saksankielisessä maailmassa on ainakin laitureita, joissa on korkeampi ja matalampi osa, mutta semmoinen taitaa sopia huonosti Helsingin säästölinjaan, jossa tunneliasemien laitureiden pituus on kysymys.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:17 ----------




> Virtakisko voi olla toisella puolella, mutta virran keräävät laahainkengät (virroittimet) ovat vaunun molemmilla puolilla. Se tarvitsee tuossa ideassa sen tilan laiturin alta.


Aivan, mäkin bonjaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siitä kävi ilmi, että metron maksimiulottuma sivusuunnassa virtakiskon tasassa on 139 cm, eli 63 cm kiskosta. Keskustaraitiovaunun ulottuma on 65 cm kiskosta. Metron virroittimen korkeus taas on noin 23 cm, eli laituri voidaan rakentaa sen päälle lippana: virroitin sujahtaa alta ja metrovaunun leveämpi osa päältä.


Tästä asiasta on piirros kirjassani Raitiovaunu tulee taas vuodelta 2002. Kustantaja Laaksosen kirjaa ei ole enää saatavilla, mutta kuvat löytyvät myös Kaupunkiliikenne.net-sivuilta.




> Olisi siis jopa mittojen puolesta mahdollista rakentaa kolmikiskoista rataa raitiovaunuille ja metroille ilman suuria kompromisseja tai lisäkuluja normaalin tunnelirakentamisen lisäksi.


Kuvista käy myös selville, ettei se ihan niin yksinkertaisesti menekään. Virtakisko kun on metrovaunun lattian alapuolella, se tarkoittaa sitä, että ratikan ja metrojunan vaunujen seinät eivät voi sivusuunnassa olla samalla kohdalla. Jos ovat, ratikan laiturin reunan tasolla sujahtelee ohi metrojunan virroittimia 750 voltin jännitteineen. Turvallisuussyistä näiden virroittimien tulisi kulkea laiturin lipan alapuolella ja siten, että virroittimissa oleva jännite tulee eristetyksi laiturirakenteesta. Se ei ole ihan helppo asia, koska virroittimet tekevät jännitteiseksi sen, mihin ne koskettavat. Käytännössä laiturin lipan alla tulisi olla eristemateriaalista tehty virtakisko, joka on kyllin paksu, jotta eristysmatka on tarpeeksi pitkä eikä ylilyöntejä voi tapahtua.

Mutta eivät nämä tekniset yksityiskohdat tällaista monikäyttötunnelia kaada, vaan se, ettei siinä ole likenteen hoidon kannalta järkeä. Kalliissa tunnelissa on mieltä silloin, kun siellä kuljetetaan ihmisä niin paljon, että junia on usein ja ne ovat pitkiä. Vuorotiheys on tunnelissa vähäisempi kuin katutasossa, joten juniin nähden lyhyitä raitiovaunuja ei kannata tunnelissa ajaa tunnelin kapasiteettia viemässä. Tätä asiaa ei muuta se, että maailmalta löytyy useita tunneli-investointeja, jotka on tehty lyhyelle kalustolle ja siten rakenteellisesti vajaakäytölle. Espoossa on yksi sellainen tekeillä.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

> Tästä asiasta on piirros kirjassani Raitiovaunu tulee taas vuodelta 2002. Kustantaja Laaksosen kirjaa ei ole enää saatavilla, mutta kuvat löytyvät myös Kaupunkiliikenne.net-sivuilta.


Oli piirros, ei Helsingille oleellisia mittoja. Esimerkiksi 2,65 leveä vaunu ei mahtuisi kolmelle raiteelle metron virtakiskon kanssa. Jos on kokomatala raitiovaunu, on sen välttämättä kuljettava metroradalla keskemmällä kuin virtakisko, täten raitiovaunun seinän ja laiturin on suotavaa olla arviolta samalla etäisyydellä radan keskilinjasta kuin metrovaunun alaosan enin ulottuma. Toisaalta jos tällaiseen ryhdyttäisiin, tuskin se sitten yhteen raiteeseen kaatuisi. Raitiovaunun syväurainen pyöräprofiilikin on erilainen, joten se voisi joka tapauksessa olla paras ratkaisu.

Kuitenkin, erityisesti jos virtakisko olisi kulkenut korkeussuunnassa lähempäpä ratikan laiturikorkeutta tai sen päällä, olisi tästä tullut vaikeampi tekninen ongelma. Rarikan laituria olisi ehkä tarvinnut siirtää kauemmaksi, joka olisi vaatinut ehkä tällaisia lomitettuja sivuraiteita ratikkaa varten ja nopeusrajoituksia niiden ristikoihin. (Toinen vaihtoehto olisi toki, että metrossa on virtakisko koko matkan samalla puolella, mutta jos matkalla olisi yksikin sivulaituriasema, tämä ei kävisi.)





> Kalliissa tunnelissa on mieltä silloin, kun siellä kuljetetaan ihmisä niin paljon, että junia on usein ja ne ovat pitkiä. Vuorotiheys on tunnelissa vähäisempi kuin katutasossa, joten juniin nähden lyhyitä raitiovaunuja ei kannata tunnelissa ajaa tunnelin kapasiteettia viemässä. Tätä asiaa ei muuta se, että maailmalta löytyy useita tunneli-investointeja, jotka on tehty lyhyelle kalustolle ja siten rakenteellisesti vajaakäytölle. Espoossa on yksi sellainen tekeillä.
> 
> Antero


Ajatukseni oli, että jos Pasilan metro rakennetaan ja se jää yksihaaraiseksi, mikä nyt näyttää kehäradan myötä aika selvältä, ja jos meto liikennöi arviolta 6-8 min vuorovälillä, niin siihen väliin sopii pikaraitiovaunuja aivan hyvin. Ne saavat suuren osan infrasta "ilmaiseksi" metron myötä asioista, jotka joka tapauksessa pitäisi rakentaa: asemat kaikkineen, ilmanvaihto, hätäpoistumistiet. Yhteiskäyttötunnelia olisi noin 3 km, omaa tunnelia 1 km. Toki voidaan argumentoida, että onko Pohjoishaagan ja Konalan suunnalla riittävästi asiakaspohjaa tällaiselle investoinnille.

Pitäisikö nämä aiheet: rautatieaseman pysäkin moniraiteistus ja metro-raitiotieyhteiskäyttötunneli siirtää omiin ketjuihinsa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oli piirros, ei Helsingille oleellisia mittoja. Esimerkiksi 2,65 leveä vaunu ei mahtuisi kolmelle raiteelle metron virtakiskon kanssa.


Ekassa kuvassa on 2,65 leveä vaunu päällekkäin HKL:n metrojunan kanssa, kuten kuvatekstissä sanotaan, vaikka leveysmitta mainittiin vasta seuraavassa kuvassa. Kuvasta näkee juuri sen olennaisen: Virtakiskon vuoksi 2,65 leveän vaunun on oltava keskellä. Ja silloin ratikan matalan laiturin reuna tulee samaan kohtaan kuin missä on virtakiskon paikka. Virtakisko on piirrettynä kuvassa vasemmalla puolella.




> (Toinen vaihtoehto olisi toki, että metrossa on virtakisko koko matkan samalla puolella, mutta jos matkalla olisi yksikin sivulaituriasema, tämä ei kävisi.)


Tässä on nyt sellainen tilanne, että vaikka virtakisko olisi vain toisella puolella, virroittimet ovat aina molemmilla puolilla. Siten molemmin puolin tarvitaan virtakiskon tila, vaikka virtakiskon riittää olla vain toisella puolella. Virtakiskon tilassa kulkee virroitin, joka kulkee jousen nostamana nimenomaan siinä tilassa, jossa olisi vitakisko.




> Ajatukseni oli, että jos Pasilan metro rakennetaan ja se jää yksihaaraiseksi, mikä nyt näyttää kehäradan myötä aika selvältä, ja jos meto liikennöi arviolta 6-8 min vuorovälillä, niin siihen väliin sopii pikaraitiovaunuja aivan hyvin. Ne saavat suuren osan infrasta "ilmaiseksi" metron myötä...


Ei ole ollenkaan ilmaiseksi rakentaa ramppeja ratikoiden johtamiseksi metrotunneliin. Eikä ole ilmaista myöskään ratkaista tätä laitureiden korkeuseroa. Jos Mannerheimintien radan kapasiteetti ei riitä, Topeliuksenkadun rata tuplaa kapasiteetin, mitä sekakäyttötunneli ei tee.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä etua saadaan sun mielestä siitä, että tuo oranssi viiva on juuri oranssi eikä vihreä? Matkustajamäärien puolesta ei ole mitään estettä toteuttaa sitä oranssiakin linjaa vihreänä, 75-metrisillä katukelpoisilla vaunuilla, jotka voivat nousta maanpinnalle lähiövyöhykkeellä.





> Politiikka. Tunnelia ei tehdä millekään, minkä nimessä on "raitio".


Jos ihan oikeasti halutaan tehdä metrolinja, se voidaan silti tehdä 2,65 metriä leveällä kalustolla, jossa on matala lattia ja ajaa niitä vaikka 120 metriä pitkinä. 1000 mm raideleveydellä. Silloin ne junat eivät aja kadulla, mutta sillä ei ole väliä niin väliä jos halutaan tehdä nimenomaan metroa. Silloin kuitenkin sinne tunneliin voi yhtä hyvin ajaa 60-metrisiä ratikoitakin.

Sitä paitsi onhan ihan loogista, että nyt kun metroon tehdään liian pieniä asemia, seuraava vaihe on tehdä liian suuria... Maksaa se vähän, mutta muuta ongelmaa siitä ei ole.

Nyt täytyy unohtaa koko ajatus siitäkin, että Laajasaloon ei rakennettaisi metroa vaan ratikka. Kyllä, Laajasaloon rakennetaan nyt metron ensimmäinen vaihe, jota liikennöidään aluksi raitiovaunuin. Metron uusi tuleminen, halvemmat tunnelit ja asemat kapeammalla ja matalammalla kalustolla: enemmän metroa.

----------


## Ketorin

> Ei ole ollenkaan ilmaiseksi rakentaa ramppeja ratikoiden johtamiseksi metrotunneliin. Eikä ole ilmaista myöskään ratkaista tätä laitureiden korkeuseroa. Jos Mannerheimintien radan kapasiteetti ei riitä, Topeliuksenkadun rata tuplaa kapasiteetin, mitä sekakäyttötunneli ei tee.
> 
> Antero


En tarkoittanut "ilmaista", vaan sellaista, että se kannattaa rakentaa yhdessä metron kanssa. Pelkkä ratikkatunnelihan ei varmasti olisi kannattava (ei siinä, että toinen metrolinjakaan välttämättä olisi).

Myönnän suoraan, jos ei se tästä ole käynyt selväksi, että viimeaikoina olen kehittänyt kiinnostusta erilaisiin sekastandardijärjestelmiin ja puhun sellaisten fantasioiden kautta. Mukavaa kuulla asiantuntijaksi itseään kutsuvan henkilön mielipide tällaisista haihatteluista.

Näin referenssin nimessä, tässä on kuva toiselle foorumille tekemäni kaavio Turun katastrofista vuonna 2045. Sen kanssa tuli toki mehevä tarina, miten tähän päädyttiin, mutta se jääköön vilkaisijalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Myönnän suoraan, jos ei se tästä ole käynyt selväksi, että viimeaikoina olen kehittänyt kiinnostusta erilaisiin sekastandardijärjestelmiin ja puhun sellaisten fantasioiden kautta. Mukavaa kuulla asiantuntijaksi itseään kutsuvan henkilön mielipide tällaisista haihatteluista.


Ei tällaisten yhteensovittamisratkaisuiden pohtiminen mitään haihattelua ole. Päin vastoin, hyvinkin hyödyllistä, koska epäyhteensopivuudella perustellaan usein haluttomuutta, laiskuutta tai osaamattomuutta ratkaista ihan tavallisia teknisiä ongelmia. Epäyhteensopivuus voi kuitenkin olla juuri sitä, mitä tarvitaan. Sillä usein on niin, että kaikkeen sopivaksi kuviteltu yleisratkaisu on kehno kompromissi, joka ei toimi hyvin mihinkään. Vähän tyyliin vasara ja ruuvit. Saahan ruuvinkin vasaralla hakatuksi kuin naulan, mutta eipä silloin jää paljoa hyötyä siitä, että naulan sijasta käytettiin ruuvia.

Helsingin metrosta on tullut yhdenlainen vasara ruuvien kiinnittämiseen. Periaatteessa sellaiselle metrolle, joka Itä-Helsinkiin rakennettiin, voisi olla käyttöä reitillä SörkkäKaivokatuTullinpuomi. Kaikkialle muualle seudulla se on liian iso, liian jäykkä niin pysty- kuin vaakasuunnassa ja liian kallis. Perimmältään siksi Espoossa lyhennettiin asemat, koska pitkiä asemia ei oikeasti tarvita. Sääli vain, että kun asioita ei ymmärretä tai haluta ymmärtää, tämä metron ja vallitsevan maankäytön tehokkuuden yhteensovittaminen tehtiin täysin väärässä asiassa, joka ei poista yhtäkään liian suuren kapasiteetin ongelmista.

Metroa pitäisi kehittää siihen suuntaan, mistä Elmo edellisessä viestissään kirjoitti. Ja siinä olisi yksi kiinnostuksesi kohteen sovellus: Miten ja minkälaisin vaihein sekä teknisin ratkaisuihin Helsingin metro voisi kehittyä paremmin seudulle sopivaksi, eli raitiotien suuntaan siitä, että se nyt on käytännössä juna.

Antero

----------


## pehkonen

> Periaatteessa sellaiselle metrolle, joka Itä-Helsinkiin rakennettiin, voisi olla käyttöä reitillä SörkkäKaivokatuTullinpuomi. Kaikkialle muualle seudulla se on liian iso, liian jäykkä niin pysty- kuin vaakasuunnassa ja liian kallis. Perimmältään siksi Espoossa lyhennettiin asemat, koska pitkiä asemia ei oikeasti tarvita. Sääli vain, että kun asioita ei ymmärretä tai haluta ymmärtää, tämä metron ja vallitsevan maankäytön tehokkuuden yhteensovittaminen tehtiin täysin väärässä asiassa, joka ei poista yhtäkään liian suuren kapasiteetin ongelmista.
> Antero


Espoon tyhmyydessään tekemän päätöksen vuoksi siis Helsingin itäisen osan liikennekapasiteetti romahtaa. Eiköhän oli kannattanut tehdä Espoo Tynkäjunille vaihtoasema Kamppiin. Espoo ei autoihin tukeutuvana moottorintien penkereenä tarvitse Itä-Helsingin tarvitsemia pitkiä laitureita, joten laitetaan kaikki kärsimään. No saivathan parik kaistaa lisää Länsiväylälle.

----------


## late-

> Espoon tyhmyydessään tekemän päätöksen vuoksi siis Helsingin itäisen osan liikennekapasiteetti romahtaa.


Länsimetron laiturit lyhennettiin ensisijaisesti Helsingin metroideologien aloitteesta. Lähtökohtana oli metron automatisointi, joka oli pelkästään Helsingin hanke.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Länsimetron laiturit lyhennettiin ensisijaisesti Helsingin metroideologien aloitteesta. Lähtökohtana oli metron automatisointi, joka oli pelkästään Helsingin hanke.


Toissijaisesti ne lyhennettiin, jotta pystyisi edes jotenkin pitämään kustannusarvion alle miljardin. Helppo on vierittää syy Helsingin hankkeen niskaan - varsinkin näin jälkiviisaana - mutta loppukädessä päätös olla tekemättä pitkiä asemia, esimerkiksi tulevaisuuden varalle, tai jos automaattihanke menee päin männikköä, oli kuitenkin kai Espoon oma.

----------


## sub

> Länsimetron laiturit lyhennettiin ensisijaisesti Helsingin metroideologien aloitteesta. Lähtökohtana oli metron automatisointi, joka oli pelkästään Helsingin hanke.


Jälkikäteen ajateltuna on jossain määrin erikoista että Pasilan metro ei käytännössä noussut varteenotettavaksi vaihtoehdoksi Länsimetrolle. Tämä metrokiimahan on aika puhtaasti helsinkiläislähtöistä, ja Espoo saatiin taivuteltua metron taakse vasta pitkän väännön jälkeen. Noin yleisesti Pasilan metro olisi ollut huomattavasti vähemmän joukkoliikenteelle haitallinen hanke kuin Länsimetro. Espoo olisi saanut itselleen huomattavasti sopivamman joukkoliikenteen, eikä Pisara varmaankaan olisi uhkaamassa toteutua.

----------


## Compact

> Aika pitkässä puussa mennään sitten. Nyt nelikymppiset virkamiehet (esim. HKL:n tuore toimitusjohtaja) jäävät eläkkeelle n. 30 vuoden päästä eli ovat olleet 10 vuotta eläkkeellä 40 vuoden päästä.


Pitäisikö tästä nyt olla huolissaan? Nykyinen HKL:n toimitusjohtaja on syntynyt 1973 ja jää siis eläkkeelle noin vuonna 2040.

Hänen työssäoloaikanaan saadaan Laajasalon raitiotiesilta ja Jokeri-raitiotiekin liikennekäyttöön! Vaikka se aika nyt meistä useimmista tuntuukin hyvin kaukaiselta, lähes utopistiselta.

----------


## j-lu

^ Politiikan suunnanmuutoksissa on kyse kriittisestä massasta, ei niinkään yksittäisistä ihmisistä. Nykyisellään sekä viranhaltijoiden että luottamusmiesten eliitti on pääosin iäkästä väkeä, joten he saavat toisistaan tukea toteuttaessaan 70- luvun liikennesuunnittelua. 

Edistyksellisemmät voimat ovat vasta onnistuneet nostamaan kaupunkibulevardit ja pikaraitiotiet ns. framille. Kyllä ne toteutuvatkin, mutta ei kannata henkeään pidätellä. 

Tällaisen asioiden kehityskulun voi nähdä myös demokratian ongelmana: kukin sukupolvi rakentaa maailmaa itselleen, ei tuleville sukupolville, joilla on oma käsityksensä hyvästä ja joille vanha ei enää kelpaa. Valmista ei tule edes pieneksi hetkeksi ja jos tuleekin, niin ne, jotka osaisivat arvostaa, ovat jo mullissa

----------


## hylje

> Tällaisen asioiden kehityskulun voi nähdä myös demokratian ongelmana: kukin sukupolvi rakentaa maailmaa itselleen, ei tuleville sukupolville, joilla on oma käsityksensä hyvästä ja joille vanha ei enää kelpaa. Valmista ei tule edes pieneksi hetkeksi ja jos tuleekin, niin ne, jotka osaisivat arvostaa, ovat jo mullissa


Eihän tämä ole ongelma, vaan tarkoituksellinen seuraus käytetystä demokratian mallista. Edustajamalli johtaa välttämättä urapoliitikkoihin, ja urapoliitikot nostavat päätöksentekijöiden keski-ikää. Eduskunnassa onkin nyt kokonaisen vuosikymmenen vanhempi kaarti kuin kansa on keskimäärin.

Jos tämä on kuin onkin ongelma, ratkaisukin on helppo: lisää parempaa demokratiaa. Mitä paremmin eduskunta tai jokin muu päättäjäjoukko (esim. koko kansa) edustaa koko kansaa, sitä paremmin olemme ajan hermolla.

----------


## j-lu

^ Näkis vaan. Miten nyt esim. tuohon kansalaisaloitteeseen on suhtauduttu? Parissuhdelaki meni kuulemma heittämällä läpi, kuten olisi mennyt kansanäänestyksessä. Suora demokratia on ihan yhtälailla oven takana kuten on raidejokeri ja Laajasalon silta.

Itse olen jo luovuttanut ja aloitin taas pyöräilemään. Suosittelen muillekin. Kirjat vielä Tallinnaan, niin siinähän saavat sosiaalikokoomuslaiset miettiä, että ketäs nyt verotetaan ja mistä kohtaa, että on varaa pitää Männistön faija ja muut kaverit töissä ja kaivaa tunnelia peltojen alle.

----------


## sebastin

Ja tässä viralliset ja aivan oikeat selitykset:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/voimalaitos_tu...tiella/7544342

Ei taida tulla koko siltaa ennen kuin voimalaitos on käyttöikänsä lopussa. Tietysti voimalaitoksen alasajoa voi kiihdyttää luopumalla tietyistä huolloista tms.

Sinä aikana kuitenkin ennättää sattua paljon. Nyt alkuun lajiksen voisi laittaa lautan päähän Katajanokan laiturista - viimeistään silloin kun ensimmäiset talot valmistuvat. 

Sillan rakentaminen voi alkaa kun raitioradan vaikutusalueella asuu n. 10 000 ihmistä ja/tai 40% Kruunuvuorenrannasta on rakennettu.

Tosin voi tulla vielä metromyllerrys (pikaratikka tunnelissa), ja Lajikseen mennään metrolla -40m syvyydessä, syvyys jonka ruhjeen alittaminen vaatii. No ei se, sopiihan se keinulautarataan jota muutenkin olisi tulossa.

Itse kuitenkin mieluusti näen pikaratikan kantakaupungissa tunnelissa, josta se nousee Katajanokan tai Krunikan kautta sillalle.

Nyt on 'tuhannen taalan paikka' kun Sörkän rantatien silta puretaan ja rakennetaan uusi. Siinä valmistaudutaan, että nurkalle tulee myös autojen keskustatunnelin aukko/liuska. Tällä järjestelyllä myöskin kruunusillalle voi rakentaa autokaistat kun ne eivät sotkeennnu keskustan liikenteeseen kuten vallitsevassa tilanteessa kävisi - vaan jakautuvat Pohjoisrantaan, Sörkän rantaan, keskustatunneliin sekä katuverkkoon. Sillalle voi laittaa autoille tietullin --- kun siinä vaiheessa kun siltaa rakennetaan on sisääntuloväylät tullitettu, eikä sellaistakaan tilannetta voi aikaansaatua että Itäväylän tullimaksua kierrettäisiin kruunusillan kautta.

Laajasalon radan yhdistäminen keskustan katuverkkoon on ei paitsi vaikeaa ja hankalaa mutta myös tehotonta. Parempi sukeltaa niin autojen kuin pikaratikankin tunneliin tuossa remonttiin menevässä P-ranta-S-ranta sillan tienoilla. Tosin Pohjoisrannalla on leveyttä tehdä vaikka siihenkin aukko josta ratikka(pika)tunneli Kauppatorin, Espan ja Erottajan kautta Kamppiin ja siitä jatkot suunnitellusti.

Anyway, tää on tulevaisuutta. Ei mitkään kortteliratikkahäiriköiden fundamentaliset unelmat.

----------


## aki

> Tervasaaren ja Sompasaaren väliin tulee 2-osainen läppäsilta Hanasaaren voimalaitoksen hiililaivaliikenteen tarpeisiin. Silta avattaneen kerran kolmessa vuorokaudessa jolloin liikenne on poikki noin 10 min. Tieto avaustarpeesta on 3 tuntia ennakkoon. Avaus voi olla minä vuorokaudenaikana hyvänsä. Katkon aikana Laajasalon ratikkavuorot voidaan kierrättää takaisin tai ajattaa Hakaniemen kautta. Poikkeus koskee 3-4 vuoroa suuntaansa, jos on kyse vilkkaan liikenteen ajasta.
> 
> Kruunuvuorenrantaa käsittelevä verkkosivuni tässä.
> 
> Antero


Sebastin: 

Voimalasta aiheutuvia hiililaivakuljetuksia on käsitelty tässä ketjussa jo vuonna 2008, Kuten ylläolevasta lainauksesta voit todeta.
Ei siis pitäisi olla ylitsepääsemätön ongelma ne hiilikuljetukset.

----------


## sebastin

Voimalaitos on ongelma ellei tietysti pikaraidelinja sukella maan alle jo ennen voimalaa, alueella on tosin paljon täyttömaata joten ratikka-aukon tulisi (=halvempi) porautua niiden muutaman entisen saaren kohdalla joita alueella on.

Läppäsillasta on luovuttu eikä kovinkaan monella ole intressiä miettiä loppupätkää, kun siinä menee koko nopean väylän idea läppäsilloilla. 

Mitä siitä tulisi jos joka toinen metro tai bussi yhtäkkiä kiertäisi jostain Hakaniemen kautta takaisin ilmeisesti keskustaan, mitä tästä keskusta-hakis heilurista on hyötyä? Vai että sinne jonoon, 4 ratikkaa keskustan puolelle ja 4 ratikkaa sillan puolelle. Odotellaan tässä tunti.. Se ei meinaan ole mitään nopeaa lipumista laivalla enää tuolla alueella - ja silta on saatava auki satoja metrejä ennen kuin laiva on edes lähellä.

Siis aivanko oikeasti parin päivän välein, jopa ruuhka aikaankin, hällä väliä, että ei ainoastaan Kruunuvuoren linjat vaan koko Laajasalon linjat ovat aikautaluista sekaisin? Aikatauluun palaaminen kestää useamman tunnin, kun useammankin linjan aikataulut meneät sekaisin ruuhkautuvista ja jonoutuvista linjoista.

Otetaan esimerkki toiselta puolen kaupunkia: Mikä poru siitä syntyisikään jos Larun silta olisi parin päivän välein täysin ennalta tietämättöminä tunteina tunnin jos toisenkin läpät ylhäällä? Huolimatta siitä että ainakin moottoriajoneuvoille on vaihtoehtoinen reitti.

Nyt on aivan turha katsastella mitään läppiä kun ongelma on paljon paljon isompi. Sekä tietenkin on kiistanalaista se tuleeko ratikkaa ylipäätään koskaan Laajasaloon, on kiistanalaista myös mahdolliselle sillalle tulevat kaistat, voihan sinne pelkän bussijoukkoliikennesillankin rakentaa. Yksi isoista ongelmista on myös minne Laajasalon linjat menevät, Töölön metro ja uusien nopeiden ja esteettömien ratojen vetäminen. Pro Helsinki 2.0 suunnitelmassa kaikki mitä ennen oli kaupungissa on sijoitettu ilmeisesti avaruuteen ja päälle vedetty umpikortteli-ristikkoa.

Ilman Töölön pikaraitiotunnelia Pääkaupunkiseudulle ei rakenneta muuta kuin raskasratoja.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mitä siitä tulisi jos joka toinen metro tai bussi yhtäkkiä kiertäisi jostain Hakaniemen kautta takaisin ilmeisesti keskustaan, mitä tästä keskusta-hakis heilurista on hyötyä?


Arvion mukaan siis silta pitää avata kerran kolmessa vuorokaudessa. Sinä sanot, että joka toinen joukkoliikenneväline kärsii tästä. Oletko siis tosiaan käsityksessä, että sillalla vuoroväli olisi n. 1,5 vuorokautta?

----------


## sebastin

Heh.. ei tähän nyt enempää voi kommentoida. 

On tärkeää tiedostaa Laajasalon raiteiden edellä olevan vielä monta mutkaa, eikä se ole yllätys, kun itse ratikkasillan kannattajat toiminnallaan eivät nyt saakaan siltaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

http://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/asia/hel-2014-011893/

Onpas tosi monta mutkaa vielä edessä.

----------


## sebastin

Tuo samahan toteutetaan jo useampaan kertaan  :Very Happy:  heh

----------


## Ketorin

Kun tässä ketjussa on puhuttu myös rautatieaseman edustan välityskyvyn parantamisesta, niin miten olisi jotain tämän sorttista?

Nopeuttaisiko tämä pysäkin toimintaa mitenkään, vai onko ongelma nimen omaan, että tarvitaan lisää laituritilaa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

En usko että nopeuttaisi, koska tilanne on harvoin se, että pysäkin ensimmäinen ratikka on jo lähtenyt mutta toinen vielä ottaa matkustajia. Todennäköisemmin ratikat tulevat siihen joko pareittain tai sitten seuraava tulee vasta kun ensimmäinen on jo lähtenyt. Näinhän bussitkin pääsääntöisesti tekevät, ja vain hyvin harvoin bussi ajaa pysäkillä odottavan bussin eteen pysäkille.

Lisäksi ongelma on, että tuo vaihde vaatisi niin paljon tilaa pituussuunnassa, että samaan tilaan tekisi saman tien kolmen ratikan pituisen pysäkin.

----------


## petteri

Laajasalon ratikan integrointi muuhun verkkoon vaikuttaa olevan varsin hankalaa. Pitkäsilta on jo nykyään valtavan ylikuormitettu, sille ei mahdu yhtään ratikkaa lisää. Toisaalta Aleksia pitkin vaihtoyhteydet ovat huonot ja ratikka pahentaa entisestään keskustan ratikkaruuhkaa.

Tässä on esitetty kaksi "out-of-the-box" linjausta. Tuossa on esitetty myös linjausmahdollisuuksia muihin suuntiin. Molemmat kulkevat Kaisaniemen puiston läpi ja molempiin liittyy uuden yhteyden rakentaminen Rautatientorilta Kaisaniemen puistoon purkamalla osaa VR:n virastosiivestä (muokattava alue esitetty mustalla), purku ei ole kovin suuri, koska sisäpiha on tuossa heti seinän takana. 

Linjaus olisi osa Kaisaniemen puiston kehittämistä. Tällä hetkellä Kaisaniemen puisto pahamaineinen ja pimeään aikaan epäsuosittu. Kaisaniemen puistoa on yritetty kohentaa, vaihtelevalla menestyksellä. Ratikan ja Kallion kävelyliikenteen ohjaaminen puiston läpi on keino muuttaa voimakkaasti nykyistä tilannetta. Toki Kaisaniemen puiston saaminen todella viihdyttäväksi alueeksi vaatii myös Kasvitieteellisen puutarhan aitojen poistamista ja mahdollisesti myös lisärakentamista, joka mahdollistuu jos Pisaran myötä idästä voidaan poistaa kolme raidetta.

----------


## MrArakawa

Kuinka kallista/hankalaa olisi leventää Pitkäsiltaa ratikkakaistojen verran? Onko sata vuotias graniittisilta suojeltu, ettei siihen saa koskea? Laajennuksenhan voisi tehdä replikana.

----------


## ess

> Onko sata vuotias graniittisilta suojeltu, ettei siihen saa koskea?


Aivan varmasti.

----------


## Huppu

Uutta materiaalia hankkeesta on julkaistu sivuille:
http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/fi/kruunusillat/

Mieleeni herää kolme kysymystä
1) Kruunuvuorensillan joukkoliikenneyhteyshanke on erinomainen Kruunuvuorenrannan ja Laajasalon kannalta, mutta huomio kiinnittyy matka-aika karttaan, sillä sen mukaan väli Rautatientori-Nihti kestää 8 min, olisiko millään reitillä (ainakin Liisankadun joka lyhin) mahdollista pudottaa 1-2 min tästä seuraavasta kartasta: 
http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/sites/d...matka-ajat.pdf

2) Voitaisiinko Pitkäsillalle (jota ollaan ilmeiseksi uusimassa) varata oma kaista raitiovaunuille tai tehdä jopa Hämeentiet ja varata suureltaosin joukkoliikenteelle? 
3) Raitiovaunua ollaan jatkamassa Laajasalosta Vartiosaaren ja Rastilan kautta pääteasemalle (Rastila/Vuosaari?), onko matka-aika raitiovaunussa koko ajan istuen Rastilanniemestä Rautatientorille kilpailukykyinen metrolle liityntäliikenteen ja henkilöauton kanssa sillä taitaa olla yli 35 min vai pitäisikö raitiovaunu jättää Laajasaloon (jatkaa Santahaminan suuntaan), ja käyttää suunnittelu- ja rakentamisradat muihin hankkeisiin (linja 550 kiskoille, joukkoliikenteen hintojen korottamisen pienentäminen)?

----------


## hmikko

> 3) Raitiovaunua ollaan jatkamassa Laajasalosta Vartiosaaren ja Rastilan kautta pääteasemalle (Rastila/Vuosaari?), onko matka-aika raitiovaunussa koko ajan istuen Rastilanniemestä Rautatientorille kilpailukykyinen metrolle liityntäliikenteen ja henkilöauton kanssa sillä taitaa olla yli 35 min vai pitäisikö raitiovaunu jättää Laajasaloon (jatkaa Santahaminan suuntaan), ja käyttää suunnittelu- ja rakentamisradat muihin hankkeisiin (linja 550 kiskoille, joukkoliikenteen hintojen korottamisen pienentäminen)?


Vartiosaaresta on käsittääkseni ainakin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan päätös, että saarta ei rakenneta ilman raitiotietä. Luulisin, että tämä päätös on Vihreille kynnyskysymys, josta ei helposti lipsuta. Pitemmän kuvittelisin, että kun Helsingin pitää joka tapauksessa rakentaa lisää reilusti, niin se, kumpi etenee ensin, Jokeri vai Vartiosaari, riippuu vastustuksen määrästä. Tällä hetkellä Kruunusillat näyttää olevan priorisoitu Raide-Jokerin edelle.

Raitiotien ei kai ole tarkoituskaan olla metron kilpailija, vaan tarjota yhteys Laajasalosta ja Vartiosaaresta myös itään. Vuosaaren kai pitäisi jossain tulevaisuusvisiossa olla kaupunkia.

----------


## late-

> 3) Raitiovaunua ollaan jatkamassa Laajasalosta Vartiosaaren ja Rastilan kautta pääteasemalle (Rastila/Vuosaari?)


Ei lähitulevaisuudessa kuitenkaan Vartiosaarta pidemmälle. Yleiskaavan varaus Vartiosaaresta itään on pitkän tähtäimen visiointia.

----------


## sub

Kannattaisi ehkä opetella kaavoittamaan tai ainakin harjoitella sitä ensin näillä väljillä jo rakennetuilla alueilla ennen kuin lähtee "neitseellisille" seuduille, ratikalla tai ilman.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kannattaisi ehkä opetella kaavoittamaan tai ainakin harjoitella sitä ensin näillä väljillä jo rakennetuilla alueilla ennen kuin lähtee "neitseellisille" seuduille, ratikalla tai ilman.


Väljillä jo rakennetuilla alueilla on lähes mahdotonta toteuttaa laajamittaista täydennystä, koska nykyiset asukkaat vastustavat raivoisasti ja heitä kuunnellaan.

----------


## hylje

Kyllä siihen vanhojen asukkaiden kumarteluunkin tulee muutos, _kunhan muut vaihtoehdot on käytetty loppuun_. 

Helsingin kiinteistömarkkinat ovat muutenkin sellaiset, jossa saa aika paljon ottaa kysyntää kiinni eikä turhaan nirsoiluun ole varaa. Huonoja ratkaisuja voi sitäpaitsi aina muuttaa paremmaksi myöhemmin. Kyllä ne vanhat lähiötkin menevät uusiksi. Ja uudet myös.

----------


## petteri

Laitetaan nyt tähän vielä hyvä toteutus Laajasalon ja Sompasaaren ratikan keskustayhteydelle. Tämä matka on cut & cover tunnelissa, koska muuta ei vaan nykyisessä poliittisessa ilmapiirissä voi saada poliittisesti läpi ja kadulle ratikat eivät mahdu. Matkalla kaksi tunneliasemaa. Hakaniemi, nykyisen metroaseman yläpuolella. (Kyllä se mahtuu, toistan vielä, se mahtuu kun laitetaan mahtumaan, metron katto 16 metriä katutason alapuolella, kysykää apua vaikka Lontoosta miten rakennetaan) ja keskusta nykyisen rautatien alikulkutunnelin vieressä. Töölönlahdelta linja jatkuu sitten Töölön suuntaan. Maksaahan tämä toki jotain..... (Vihje: Eläintarhanlahden alittavan kohdan pumppaaminen tyhjäksi ei ole järin vaativa tekninen suoritus, rakenna vaan pato ja pumppaa, syvälle ei tarvitse mennä.)



PS. Jos jotain linjaa halutaan jatkaa Töölön sijasta Jätkäsaareen tai Lauttasaareen, Baanan alle voi rakentaa aika halvalla lisää tunnelia, kevyen liikenteen taso siinä vähän toki varmaan nousee vähän lähemmäs maan pintaa.

----------


## hmikko

Mikko Särelä ehdottaa blogissaan, että Merihaan ja Toisen linjan kautta Helsinginkadun tulevalle rautatieasemalle.

kartta

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikko Särelä ehdottaa blogissaan, että Merihaan ja Toisen linjan kautta Helsinginkadun tulevalle rautatieasemalle.


Ihan hyvä ehdotus!

Sitten asiasta toiseen. Luin Hesarissa Laajasalon sillasta ja sain sellaisen käsityksen että jos silta rakennetaan niin Hanasaaren voimalaitos joudutaan sulkemaan koska hiililaivat eivät pääsisi sillan ali. Voiko se pitää paikkansa? Eikö sillasta voisi tehdä läppäsilta? Jos näin on että voimalaitos joudutaan sulkemaan niin en ihmettele miksi siltaa on vastustettu paitsi NIMBY-syistä myös "kabineteissa". Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä!

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Eikö sillasta voisi tehdä läppäsilta?


Tästä on täälläkin keskusteltu. Sillasta ymmärtääkseni voi tehdä läppäsillan, eikä hiililaivoja kulje mitenkään mahdottoman tiheään. Maailmalla on kyllä vastaavia siltoja, joilla kulkee raitioteitä. Kaupungin kannalta päätöksessä on vaan aika monta muuttujaa, ja kyse on kai enemmänkin siitä, millainen energiantuotanto tuleville vuosikymmenille halutaan. Hiilestä pitäisi luopua. Jos Hanasaareen aletaan kuljettaa biomassaa, niin kuljetuksia tulee paljon nykyistä enemmän, ja mahdollisesti maanteitse. Uutta, erilaisia polttoaineita käyttävää voimalaa on suunniteltu Vuosaareen. Samalla kai sähkön- ja lämmöntuotantoa on kaavailtu erotettaviksi toisistaan, missä menetettäisiin Helsingin pitkin maailmaa mainostettu tehokas yhteistuotanto. Oma lukunsa on sitten Hanasaaren tontin arvo, jos se rakennetaan kaupunkikortteleiksi. Tätä kaikkea on arvottu samaan aikaan, kun maailman energiamarkkinat ovat olleet muutoksessa ja Helsingin investoinnit kotimaiseen ydinvoimaan ovat menneet enemmän ja vähemmän pieleen (Olkiluoto 3 myöhässä, Olkiluoto 4 menetetty ja siinä ilmeisesti meni Helsinginkin rahoja).

----------


## petteri

Jos halutaan selvittää Laajasalon ja Sompasaaren ratikan tunnelivaihtoehtoja, tässä niitä kaksi lisää, siitä missä mennään maan alle on pelivaraa.



Tässä vaihtoehdossa Kaisaniemen metroasemalle rakennetaan pohjoinen sisäänkäynti. Metro myös alittaa Pitkänsillan niin syvällä, ettei ongelmia pitäisi tulla rakentaa sen päälle toista tunnelia.



Tässä vaihtoehdossa Hakaniemessä olisi pikaratikka-asema samassa suunnassa kuin metroasema. Toki vaihtoehtona on myös mennä maan alle vasta John Stenberginrannassa ja kadulla vielä Hakaniemessä. Tässäkin tunneli menee metron yli paikassa, jossa ei tule korkeussuunnassa liian ahdasta.

Joka tapauksessa Pitkällesillalle ja Kaivokadulle tarvittaisiin vaihtoehtoinen reitti, jolta on sujuvat vaihdot sekä metroon että juniin.

----------


## Compact

> Tässä vaihtoehdossa Hakaniemessä olisi pikaratikka-asema samassa suunnassa kuin metroasema. Toki vaihtoehtona on myös mennä maan alle vasta Stenbäckinrannassa.


Niin että missä? Oletko helsinkiläisiä?

----------


## petteri

> Niin että missä? Oletko helsinkiläisiä?


No, siis John Stenberginrannassa.

----------


## 339-DF

Laajasalon siltaa viivytettiin yhdessä vaiheessa kovasti, ja se hyöty siitä on ollut, että suunnittelussa on ollut aikaa miettiä kaikenlaista. Olen tyytyväinen siihen, että Liisankatu on nyt selvitetty ja käytännössä karsittu pois. Olen tyytyväinen siihen, että myös Pohjoisranta on otettu vakavan selvityksen alle. Ja erityisen tyytyväinen olen siihen, että suunnittelussakin on nyt huomattu, ettei Laajasalon linjojen yhdistäminen kantakaupungin linjoihin ole järkevää. Kyse ei ole vain erilaisesta matkustusprofiilista vaan myös liikennöinnnin periaatteista. Kantakaupunkilinjoilla on paljon epävarmuustekijöitä ja luotettavuutta pidetään yllä väljin aikatauluin. Sama periaate ei sovi Laajasaloon, missä matka-aikojen hajonnan tulee jäädä olennaisesti kantakaupunkia pienemmäksi eikä ylimääräisille luotettavuusminuuteille ole samassa määrin tarvetta kuin kantakaupungissa.

Suunnittelu tuntuu asettuneen Hakaniemen kannalle, perusteluna lähinnä se, että rakentaminen on halvempaa ja Hakaniemessä on tarjolla vaihtoyhteyksiä. Tätä minun on vaikea käsittää ja hyväksyä.

Pohjoisranta on häiriötön ja lähes liikennevaloton. Aleksi on yllättävän nopea ja vähähäiriöinen suhteessa runsasvaloiseen ja osin sekakaistaiseen Kaisaniemen reittiin. Pisaraan pääsee Kolmelta sepältä. Päätepysäkit voidaan järjestää Kaivokadulle. Meritäyttö on ihan varmasti kallista, mutta onko tosiaan niin, että on järkevää rakentaa 200 miljoonalla sillat, mutta sitten ei olekaan enää varaa tehdä puolen kilometrin mittaista meritäyttösuikaletta mantereen puolella?

Hakaniemessä tulee ensin vastaan todella vilkas risteys uuden Hakaniemensillan kohdalla. Pääsuunta on Sörkan rantatieltä Pohjoisrantaan, ratikka katkaisee sen. Miten ratikka pääsee siitä läpi? Kokemukset eivät ole hyviä. Sitten ollaan torin laidalla, niiden vaihtoyhteyksien äärellä. Oikeasti metro on aika pitkän kävelymatkan päässä. Kuinka moni Laajasalosta todella tahtoo sinne metroon taikka Tuusulanväylän/Lahdenväylän busseihin? Millä perusteella näitä määriä on arvioitu? Ovatko hyvät vaihtoyhteydet samantyyppistä sanahelinää kuin se upea linkki E-Espoon ja I-Helsingin välillä? Pasilaan tietysti pääsee Hakaniemestä paremmin, mutta eikö Pasilan liikenne ole järkevintä hoitaa Laajasalosta ihan omalla, Kalasataman kautta kulkevalla poikittaisella ratikkalinjalla?

Hakaniemenrannasta pitää sitten puskea Siltasaarenkadulle jo ennestään hyvin vilkkaan ratikkaliikenteen sekaan. Sitä pidän itsestäänselvyytenä, että Pitkälläsillalla on tuossa vaiheessa puhtaat ratikkakaistat ilman mitään muuta liikennettä, mutta sekään ei vielä ole onni ja autuus. Sellainen järjestelmä, jossa kaikki kaupungin linjat kulkevat yhden pisteen kautta, nyt vaan on niin huonoa suunnittelua, että Hakaniemen vaihtoehto olisi tullut jo tästä syystä hylätä heti alkuvaiheessa  tai etsiä vaihtoehtoisia reittejä Pitkällesillalle. Sillan jälkeen päästään sitten Unioninkadulle, joka on osittain sekakaistaa. Uuden Hakaniemensillan ja toisaalta Pitkänsillan autokaistojen poistumisen myötä liikenne Siltavuorenrantaan tulee lisääntymään olennaisesti. Tuo liikenne katkaisee ratikan kulun. Varsapuiston pysäkin jälkeen ollaan taas osittain sekakaistalla.

Minulla on vähän sellainen aavistus, että saamme luettavaksemme Hakaniemen-vaihtoehdosta analyysin, jossa oletetaan mantereen puolella vahvoja valoetuuksia ja parannettuja kaistajärjestelyitä ratikoille, ja sitten todellisuudessa ne jäävät toteuttamatta kuten meillä on tapana ollut. Toinen kauhuvaihtoehto on se, että tuodaan päätettäväksi vain uudet kiskot eikä puututa lainkaan olemassaolevaan rataan, vaikka juuri tässä vaihtoehdossa on olennaisinta se, millaiseksi olosuhteet Hakaniemenrannan ja Kaivokadun välillä tehdään. Nämä ovat kurjia myös siksi, että on vaikea syyttää ketään, kun sopalla on niin monta hämmentäjää. Liikennesuunnittelu voi vilpittömästi uskoa siihen, että ne valoetuudet tehdään kun taas liikennevalopuoli ei mielestään ole sitoutunut mihinkään eikä pane tikkua ristiin tosipaikan tullen. Kenen on vastuu siinä vaiheessa kun hyväuskoiset poliitikot ovat valintansa tehneet ja toteutus ei sitten vastaakaan sitä, mistä päätettiin?

On todella suuri vahinko, jos kalliit ja sinänsä loistavat Kruunusillat pilataan reitittämällä ratikka hitaamman ja ennenkaikkea epävarmemman kiertotien kautta. Pohjoisrannan voi tehdä jälkikäteenkin, mutta mutta...

----------


## petteri

Kun näitä tunnelivaihtoehtoja tuli ideoitua, tässä vielä yksi, tässä vaihtoehdossa mennään Pitkänsillan ali lahden pohjaa pitkin. Yhä tunneliasemat Rautatieasemalla nykyisen alikulkutunnelin vieressä sekä Kaisaniemessä. Kaisaniemen asemalle rakennettaisiin metroon uusi sisäänkäynti pohjoiseen.



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:04 ----------




> Pohjoisranta on häiriötön ja lähes liikennevaloton. Aleksi on yllättävän nopea ja vähähäiriöinen suhteessa runsasvaloiseen ja osin sekakaistaiseen Kaisaniemen reittiin. Pisaraan pääsee Kolmelta sepältä. Päätepysäkit voidaan järjestää Kaivokadulle. Meritäyttö on ihan varmasti kallista, mutta onko tosiaan niin, että on järkevää rakentaa 200 miljoonalla sillat, mutta sitten ei olekaan enää varaa tehdä puolen kilometrin mittaista meritäyttösuikaletta mantereen puolella?


Pohjoisrannan ongelmana on, että sitä kautta ei pääse riittävän ripeästi vaihtamaan, ei juniin, ei metroon, ei busseihin, eikä Kallion tai Hämeentien suuntaan meneviin ratikoihin. Kyllä toimivat vaihdot ovat aivan keskeisiä joukkoliikennejärjestelmän toimivuuden kannalta. Pohjoisranta ei vaan toimi Laajasalon pääreittinä.

Sitten Pohjoisrannan osalta on vielä ongelmana, mihin mennään Aleksilta? Raitioliikenteen puolesta valtavan tukkoiselle Mannerheimintielle vai päättärille Rautatientorille? Ja jos mennään Rautatieaseman nurkille, on suorempia ja nopeampia reittivaihtoehtoja, sekä maantasossa että tunnelissa.




> Hakaniemenrannasta pitää sitten puskea Siltasaarenkadulle jo ennestään hyvin vilkkaan ratikkaliikenteen sekaan.


Pitkäsilta ja Siltasaarenkatu ovat jo nykyäänkin liian täynnä ratikoita. Tarvitaan toinen reitti ytimeen, mutta Pohjoisranta ei ole toiseksi reitiksi riittävän hyvä.




> On todella suuri vahinko, jos kalliit ja sinänsä loistavat Kruunusillat pilataan reitittämällä ratikka hitaamman ja ennenkaikkea epävarmemman kiertotien kautta. Pohjoisrannan voi tehdä jälkikäteenkin, mutta mutta...


Minusta Kruunusillat voidaan hyvin rakentaa nyt ja repiä sitten hiuksia päästä kun ratikat eivät mahdu mihinkään. Tunneli- tai uutta katuratkaisua tuskin saadaan läpi samaan aikaan Kruunusiltojen rakentamisen kanssa, mutta kyllähän tunneli tai katu on rakennettavissa myöhemminkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pohjoisranta on häiriötön ja lähes liikennevaloton. Aleksi on yllättävän nopea ja vähähäiriöinen suhteessa runsasvaloiseen ja osin sekakaistaiseen Kaisaniemen reittiin. Pisaraan pääsee Kolmelta sepältä. Päätepysäkit voidaan järjestää Kaivokadulle. Meritäyttö on ihan varmasti kallista, mutta onko tosiaan niin, että on järkevää rakentaa 200 miljoonalla sillat, mutta sitten ei olekaan enää varaa tehdä puolen kilometrin mittaista meritäyttösuikaletta mantereen puolella?


Joko niin että jos Pisara varmasti rakennetaan, tuodaan raitioavaunu Tervasaaren kautta Pohjoisrantaan ja sieltä Alektia pitkin keskustaan. 

Tai jos Pisaran yli vedetään henkselit 20+ vuodeksi eteenpäin, aletaan rakentaa Laajasalon raitiotiestä light-rail metro (siis kalustona raitiovaunu) joka tulee em reitiiä pitkin Pohjoisrantaan, mutta sukeltaa sitten tunneliin ennen Aleksia, ja jatkaa maanalaisena Kampin ja Töölön kautta Pasilaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

Mitään täydellistä ratkaisuahan Laajasalon yhteyden kantakaupungin puoleiseen päähän ei ole tarjolla, jos ei toteuteta paria vaihtoehtoa. Pohjoisranta ja Aleksi on varmasti keskustayhteytenä paras, mutta vaihtoyhteyksien puutteen vuoksi kaikessa muussa huono. Oleelliseksi nousee näkemys siitä, minkälainen Helsinki on tulevaisuudessa. Minusta tuosta Kaivokatukeskeisyydestä pitäisi vähitellen päästä eroon myös liikennesuunnittelussa, koska Helsingin kasvaessa Pasilaan ja satamiin on oletettavaa, että itse keskusta-alue laajenee, jos kehitystä ei tietoisesti estetä. 

Verrattuna Aleksiin, Hakaniemi ei kierrä mahdottomasti, ja hyvin toteutettuna matka-aika on käytännössä sama. Lisäksi itse Hakaniemen asema vahvistuu, vaihtoyhteys metroon on ja tulevaisuudessa myös lähijunaan. Tämä tarkoittaa, että sen, minkä Hakaniemen kautta kiertäminen häviää yhteydessä Kolmen sepän patsaalle, se voittaa vähintään parikertaisesti yhteyksissä kaikkialle muualle (Kampista länteen ja pohjoiseen, Hakaniemestä pohjoiseen ja itään).

----------


## 339-DF

Pidän itsestäänselvyytenä sitä, että Laajasalosta tarjotaan ratikkayhteys Kalasataman kautta Pasilaan. Se yhteys tarjoaa kaikki nuo vaihtoyhteydet oikein hyvin, ehkä E-Espoota lukuunottamatta. Massa Laajasalosta E-Espooseen ei ole niin suuri, että sen vuoksi pitää uhrata hyvä keskustayhteys.




> Verrattuna Aleksiin, Hakaniemi ei kierrä mahdottomasti, ja hyvin toteutettuna matka-aika on käytännössä sama.


Luuletko, että se toteutetaan hyvin? Luuletko, että siihen on poliittista tahtoa?

Se hyvin toteuttaminen merkitsisi aikamoisia rajoituksia autoliikenteelle, jos otetaan se linja, että tätä valtavaa ratikkamäärää (nykyiset + Laajasalo) ei ajeta sekakaistoilla. En pidä sellaisen toteutumista lainkaan realistisena. Ja samalla pitäisi tehdä fillarikaistatkin Kaisaniemeen.

----------


## petteri

Näyttävät muuten pyöräilysuunnittelijatkin iskeneen silmänsä samaan ratapihan alituskohtaan kuin minä:

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1444533080001

Kun pyöräilysuunnittelijat ovat muutaman valovuoden edellä perinteisiin kangistuneita raitioliikennesuunnittelijoita sekä ideoissa että varsinkin niiden toteuttamisessa, oikeastaan keskustan ainoa mahdollinen lähellä pintaa kulkeva itä-länsisuuntainen raitiotunnelipaikka menee sitten varmaan pyöräilylle. Toki jos Helsingin raitioliikenteen kehittämisessä kerrankin onnistuttaisiin tekemään jotain ihan uutta ilman vuosikymmenien jahkailua, voisihan hankkeet jopa yhdistääkin. Laajasalon ja Sompasaaren ratikoilta kun ihan oikeasti puuttuu järkevä keskustayhteys ja Pitkäsilta on jo nykyään ratikoista tukossa.

----------


## hmikko

> Kun pyöräilysuunnittelijat ovat muutaman valovuoden edellä perinteisiin kangistuneita raitioliikennesuunnittelijoita sekä ideoissa että varsinkin niiden toteuttamisessa, oikeastaan keskustan ainoa mahdollinen lähellä pintaa kulkeva itä-länsisuuntainen raitiotunnelipaikka menee sitten varmaan pyöräilylle.


Tuossa on nyt vähän muitakin tekijöitä kun mielikuvituksen puute, mm. Elielin parkkiluolan ramppi, ratikan kääntöpaikka Keskustakirjaston tai Sanomatalon oven edessä, hinta, tunnelin ramppien pituus jne. jne. Parkkiluolan ramppi rajoittaa fillaritunnelinkin sijoittamista.

----------


## Ketorin

Jos Hakaniemeen niin Kalasataman raitiotien reitti ei pakostikkaan olisi se hanurista oleva sik-sakki Sörmäisten nesteen paikkeilla ja nyt Säreläkin on nostanut esiin tämän merkittävän mahdollisuuden pelastaa linjat ja vielä siten, että sillä olisi jotain merkitystä. (Tosin ymmärtääkseni Helsinginkadun seisake ei ole ollut vielä missään virallisissa yhteyksissä.)

Sitten toisaalta, Liisankatu olisi se luonnollinen reitti, josta pääsisi joka suuntaan, mutta Kaisaniemenkatu ja pitkäsilta on täynnä. Veikkaan, että tämä voisi olla poliitikkojen suosikki myös.




> Ihan hyvä ehdotus!
> 
> Sitten asiasta toiseen. Luin Hesarissa Laajasalon sillasta ja sain sellaisen käsityksen että jos silta rakennetaan niin Hanasaaren voimalaitos joudutaan sulkemaan koska hiililaivat eivät pääsisi sillan ali. Voiko se pitää paikkansa? Eikö sillasta voisi tehdä läppäsilta? Jos näin on että voimalaitos joudutaan sulkemaan niin en ihmettele miksi siltaa on vastustettu paitsi NIMBY-syistä myös "kabineteissa". Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä!
> 
> t. Rainer


Eh, perus takaportti sen varalta, jos vyötä pitää kiristää oikein kunnolla tai pitää rakentaa lisää tunnelia, niin voidaan olla että ynnynnyy, ei voida rakentaa, koska ajolankaa ei _mitenkään_ saa nostosillalle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos Hakaniemeen niin Kalasataman raitiotien reitti ei pakostikkaan olisi se hanurista oleva sik-sakki Sörmäisten nesteen paikkeilla ja nyt Säreläkin on nostanut esiin tämän merkittävän mahdollisuuden pelastaa linjat ja vielä siten, että sillä olisi jotain merkitystä. (Tosin ymmärtääkseni Helsinginkadun seisake ei ole ollut vielä missään virallisissa yhteyksissä.)


Suunnittelu on edennyt jo sen verran pitkälle, ettei uusia vaihtoehtoja ruveta enää tutkimaan. Kolme on tutkittu ja olen iloinen, että Pohjoisranta on niiden joukossa. Nyt pitäisi vaan kriittisesti lukea selvitys kunhan se valmistuu ja sitten itsenäisesti valita sieltä se paras.




> Sitten toisaalta, Liisankatu olisi se luonnollinen reitti, josta pääsisi joka suuntaan, mutta Kaisaniemenkatu ja pitkäsilta on täynnä. Veikkaan, että tämä voisi olla poliitikkojen suosikki myös.


Poliitikot pelkäävät Krunan änkyröitä kuin ruttoa. Ja ihan hyvä niin. Liisankatu on tietysti kartalla suora, mutta osin siinä yhdistyvät sekä Hakaniemen että Pohjoisrannan huonot puolet. Ei ole Hakaniemen vaihtoyhteyksiä mutta on ruuhkainen reitti Kaisaniemen läpi.

----------


## petteri

> Tuossa on nyt vähän muitakin tekijöitä kun mielikuvituksen puute, mm. Elielin parkkiluolan ramppi, ratikan kääntöpaikka Keskustakirjaston tai Sanomatalon oven edessä, hinta, tunnelin ramppien pituus jne. jne. Parkkiluolan ramppi rajoittaa fillaritunnelinkin sijoittamista.


Ratikan voi kääntää maan allakin tai mieluummin jatkaa tunnelia tai rataa sopivan matkaa Töölöön päin. Parkkiluolan rampin siirtäminen toiseen paikkaan tai poistaminen (Elieliin on toinenkin sisäänajo) nyt on tuossa projektissa vain yksi detalji, ramppejakin on siirretty keskustassa muutenkin viime vuosina jatkuvalla syötöllä. Tuo reitti on oikeasti lähellä pintaa rakennettavaksi pääosin kohtuullisen helppo, noin kansainvälisesti katsottuna, koska se kulkee pitkälti puiston alla tai vesistön alla tai reunassa, jossa ei pääosin ole paljonkaan siirrettävää infraa tai ihan vieressä rakennuksia. Radan alitus ja Sanomatalon vieri toki ovat vähän haastavampia kohtia, mutta kun radan ali on saatu rakennettua jalankulkutunneli eikä se maksanut edes valtavasti, miksi ei ratikkatunnelia ja pysäkkiä voisi samalla tekniikalla rakentaa?

Toki halpaa tunneleiden rakentaminen ei ole, mutta kun järkevästi ratikalle sopivia katuja ei ole Hakaniemestä Keskustaan kuin yksi, joka on jo valmiiksi raitioliikenteeltään ylikuormitettu ja uusien katujen tai siltojen rakentaminen on alueelle poliittisesti todella vaikeaa, pitää sitten kaivautua puiston ja radan alle. Muutenkin U-Stadtbahn tyylinen ratkaisu olisi erittäin sopiva tapa laajentaa keskustasta lähtevää raideliikennettä. Ei vaan Laajasalon ja Sompasaaren, vaan myöhemmin myös Töölön ja Munkkiniemen suuntiin.

----------


## Ketorin

Onko tähän muuten tulossa kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja, kun Hesarissa sanottiin jotain sen suuntaista, että ne voisivat vain pysähtyä torin laidassa?




> Poliitikot pelkäävät Krunan änkyröitä kuin ruttoa.


Mikä noissa taloissa on muuten asuin/liikehuone -suhde? Olen jostain saanut sen käsityksen, että tuolla seudulla ei juuri asuttaisi, käytäisiin töissä vain.
Eipä sillä, pari hassua eiralaisti riitti viimekin kerralla.

Ainakin Liisankatu on jo nyt bussikatu. "Mutta raitiovaunu kolisee! Ja vie ainakin kolme parkkipaikkaa!"

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko tähän muuten tulossa kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja, kun Hesarissa sanottiin jotain sen suuntaista, että ne voisivat vain pysähtyä torin laidassa?


On tulossa. Mä en nyt muista mitä HS on kirjoittanut enkä viitsi tarkistaa, kun sen aviisin luotettavuuden kanssa on vähän niin ja näin.

Laajasaloa suunnitellaan siltä pohjalta, että vaunut ovat 45 metriä pitkiä ja kaksisuuntaisia. Kaksisuuntaisuus sinänsä ei tietenkään estä silmukan käyttöä  jos tilaa on ja silmukka tuntuu sopivalta, niin se on jopa pussinperää parempi lyhyemmän kääntöajan vuoksi.




> Mikä noissa taloissa on muuten asuin/liikehuone -suhde? Olen jostain saanut sen käsityksen, että tuolla seudulla ei juuri asuttaisi, käytäisiin täissä vain.
> Eipä sillä, pari hassua eiralaisti riitti viimekin kerralla.


Kyllä Liisankadulla ja Kruununhaassa pääasiassa asutaan, vaikka on siellä ministeröitä ja toimistojakin.




> Ainakin Liisankatu on jo nyt bussikatu. "Mutta raitiovaunu kolisee! Ja vie ainakin kolme parkkipaikkaa!"


Liisankatu on piirretty niin, ettei siellä ole yhtäkään parkkipaikkaa. Se on sitten makuasia ja näkökulmakysymys, viekö ratikka vai fillarit ne parkkipaikat pois, mutta poikkarissa on vain jalkakäytävät, fillarikaistat ja ratikka+autokaistat.

----------


## Melamies

> Meritäyttö on ihan varmasti kallista, mutta onko tosiaan niin, että on järkevää rakentaa 200 miljoonalla sillat, mutta sitten ei olekaan enää varaa tehdä puolen kilometrin mittaista meritäyttösuikaletta mantereen puolella?


Onko meritäyttö tässä tapauksessa oikeasti kallista? Louhekiveä tuntuu olevat siellä täällä isoja ja vielä isompia kekoja ja sitä ajetaan koko ajan johonkin ja takaisin. Vai pitääkö täytettävästä kohdasta ensi ruopata pohjamuta ja savi pois?
Jos sen lisäksi pitää tehdä vielä arkeologiset tukmukset ja evakuoida harvinaiset simpukat ja muut nilviäiset, niin sitten voikin olla kallista. Luulisi kuitenkin olevan sillanrakennusta halvempaa, jos kivet voidaan kipata mereen ilman sen
suurempia pohjatöitä.

----------


## 339-DF

Niin olen antanut itselleni kertoa, että siellä on sitä savea vaikka kuinka paljon ja se tekee täytöstä kymmenien miljoonien hintaisen. Onko se sitten paljon vain vähän? Minusta se ei ole niin paljon etteikö sitä kannattaisi osana tuota kokonaisuutta maksaa.

Saa nähdä, tuleeko Laajasalo-keissistä taas yksi H/K-pyörittelyjen kohde. Oikeastihan noilla H/K-luvuilla ei ole ollut mitään merkitystä, kun meillä on rakennettu joukkoliikennehankkeita. Mutta nyt saattaa käydä niin, että On Sovittu puolustaa Hakaniemeä sellaisella H/K-luvulla, jossa meritäyttö on kallista, vaihtoyhteydet arvossa arvaamattomassa, valoetuudet täydellisiä ja toisaalta maanarvon nousut ja kunnallisverotulojen erotukset kokonaan unohdettu. Jos näin käy, vaatisi poliitikoilta ennennäkemätöntä rohkeutta todeta, että rakennetaankin se parempi vaihtoehto, kaikesta valmistelusta huolimatta.

----------


## petteri

> Mikko Särelä ehdottaa blogissaan, että Merihaan ja Toisen linjan kautta Helsinginkadun tulevalle rautatieasemalle.
> 
> kartta


Tuo linjaus on ihan mielenkiintoinen.

Tässä esimerkkikartta, jossa mennään radan ali ensi linjan päästä ja matkalla on pysäkki radan alla samassa tasossa kuin missä Helsinginkatu alittaa radan. Tämä toki edellyttää myös Helsinginkadun asemaa. Samalla muodostuisi kokonaan uusi poikittainen raitiolinja, tuossa suunnassa pitäisi muuten olla mukavasti matkustajapotentiaalia. Tunnelipätkä on esitetty punaisella. Ensi linjan päässä on kyllä aika haastava korkeusero, mutta jos siitä tulee ongelma, tunnelin voi aloittaa pidemmältä.

Suunnitelma on minusta mahdollinen myös ilman Helsinginkadun asemaa, silloin toteutuskustannus olisi kyllä matalampi. 





Mitä enemmän eri vaihtoehtoja pyörittää, sitä paremmalta Hakaniemen linjaus minusta muuten vaikuttaa.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Kieltämättä tuo alkaa vaikuttaa hyvinkin kiinnostavalta, tuo Helsinginkadun kautta Töölöön vievä reitti. Se parantaisi myös poikittaisliikennettä ja välttäisi pahimmat pullonkaulat kuten Pitkänsillan. Epäilenpä vain, että kun tämä ei tässä vaiheessa ns. virallisten vaihtoehtojen joukossa ole, se saattaa jäädä ilman kunnollista harkintaa ja selvitystä. Voihan tuossakin suunnitelmassa toki myös olla jokin ongelma, jota esim. allekirjoittanut ei vain vielä tältä istumalta keksi. Ja toki nykyiseen "keskustaan" pääseminen vaatisi laajasalolaisilta vaihtoa, mutta moneen muuhun paikkaan pääseminen helpottuisi.

----------


## hmikko

> Voihan tuossakin suunnitelmassa toki myös olla jokin ongelma, jota esim. allekirjoittanut ei vain vielä tältä istumalta keksi.


Helsinginkadun asemasta ei taida olla kummoistakaan selvitystä tehtynä, ja sen rakentaminen todnäk edellyttäisi lisää Linnunlaulun kallioiden jyrsimistä, mistä tulisi älämölöä. Asema ei liene myöskään mukana ratapihan remonttihankkeen suunnitelmissa, jotka ovat ymmärtääkseni pitkällä ja etenemässä rakentamisvaiheeseen lähitulevaisuudessa. Ts. aseman rakentaminen ajoissa niin, että se valmistuisi Laajasalon raitiotien kanssa yhtaikaa vaatisi aika pikaista suunnan muutosta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kieltämättä tuo alkaa vaikuttaa hyvinkin kiinnostavalta, tuo Helsinginkadun kautta Töölöön vievä reitti. ... Ja toki nykyiseen "keskustaan" pääseminen vaatisi laajasalolaisilta vaihtoa, mutta moneen muuhun paikkaan pääseminen helpottuisi.


Laajasalon raitiotie on yhteys Laajasalosta Helsingin keskustaan, ei Hakaniemeen eikä Pasilaan. Laajasalon raitiotie ei myöskään ole metron syöttöliikennejärjestely, jossa vaihdetaan metroon Hakaniemessä Herttoniemen sijasta. Eihän lyhennettyyn metroon virallisen selityksen mukaan edes enää ketään mahdu, joten Hakaniemi ja sen vaihtomahdollisuusedut ovat joutavaa selitystä. Mihin ja miksi siellä vaihdettaisiin, jos se vaunu, jossa matkustaja on, on menossa Kaivokadulle?

Hakaniemi on keksitty siksi, että Kruununhaan asukasyhdistyksellä oli menneisyydessä puheenjohtaja, jolla oli poliittista vaikutusvaltaa ja ystäviä, jotka vastustavat Laajasalon ratikkaa siksi, että haluavat mieluumin liikennöidä Kruunuvuorenselän yli vesiliikenneyhteyttä. Vesiliikenneargumentti kaatui helposti, jäljelle jäi Liisankatu-argumentti. Senkin voi kaataa tekemällä asukkaille tiettäväksi, mikä ero on nykyisellä Liisankadulla ja Raitiotie-Liisankadulla. Mutta asukkaiden valistaminen vaikuttaa vaikealta, koska politiikassa on niin vaikea myöntää omia virheitä.

Helsingin keskusta on Töölönlahden eteläpuolella oleva alue Etelä-Espaan asti. Laajasalon ratikka tulee johtaa tälle alueelle. Ja täältä pois, joko länteen tai pohjoiseen, etelän suuntaa ei käytännössä ole.

Liikenneverkollisesti todennäköisesti fiksuin reitti on Liisankatu  puisto  rautatieaseman kävelytunnelin kohta (raiteden alta)  Mannerheimintie. Oikeasti fiksuinta olisi Lauttasaareen, mutta pyöräilijöiden kanssa on vaikea keskustella Baanasta. Tasojen käytöllä Rautatiekaduille saa kyllä mahtumaan Baanan ja ratikan, kunhan remontoidaan Manskun alitus. Mannerheimintielle pääsee sieltä, mistä Asema-aukion bussitkin. Ja pääseehän vanhalle verkolle myös Asema-aukion kautta, vaikka Kaivokadulle, mutta myös Postikadulle. Reikiä on, kun on halua.

Vaikein este tälle on unelma keskustatunnelista. Toisiksi vaikein ajatus siitä, että pelottava puisto rauhoitettaisiin läpi ajavalla ratikan nurmiradalla paikasta, jossa ihmiset eivät koskaan puistossa liiku. Kolmanneksi vaikeinta on varmaankin se, kuka tämän ajatuksen esittää.

Pohjoisranta on reitti Aleksille tai Espalle. Sieltäkin pääsee Lauttasaareen katuverkkoa. Ja reittejä, joihin Lauttasaarelaiset ovat jo bussien kanssa tottuneet. Itse Pohjoisranta vaan on täysin syrjässä ja siten huono reitti. Mieluummin vaikka Mariankatua.




> Sillasta ymmärtääkseni voi tehdä läppäsillan, eikä hiililaivoja kulje mitenkään mahdottoman tiheään. Maailmalla on kyllä vastaavia siltoja, joilla kulkee raitioteitä. Kaupungin kannalta päätöksessä on vaan aika monta muuttujaa, ja kyse on kai enemmänkin siitä, millainen energiantuotanto tuleville vuosikymmenille halutaan. ...


Kyllä, se on ollut selvä asia jo 10 vuotta. Ja Salmisaaressa on vuosikymmenet ollut voimalaitos, jonka hiili tuotiin läppäsillan kautta. Sillan nimi on Lauttasaaren silta. Kun hiilikasan tontti kävi kylliin kalliiksi, läppäsilta kävi tarpeettomaksi, kun hiilivarasto kaivettiin luolaksi kallioon ja satama siirrettiin sillan eteläpuolelle. Ihan samalla tavalla voi tehdä Sompassakin, jossa hiilikasan tontti käy kalliiksi, ja laivojen purkupaikan voi sijoittaa ratikkasillan eteläpuolelle, kun kaivetaan luolaa (kuten kovasti seudulla halutaan) polttoainevarastoksi. Siis ihan sama kuin Salmisaaressa.

Tällaista ei ole ehdotettu, mutta kaikenlaista muuta on ehdotettu, koska Helsingin energia ei tykkää siitä, että poliitikot haluavat luopua halvasta hiilestä, jonka maailmanmarkkinahinta varmaan laskee edelleen, koska kysyntä heikkenee ympäristösyistä. Laajasalon ratikka on tässä vain yksi pelinappula, samoin voimalaitoksen viereen johtaneen rautatien hävittäminen (ettei voi tuoda biomassa junalla sieltä, missä se kasvaa sisämaassa), jonka kaavoittajat tekivät mielellään, kun radat eivät kiinnostaneet kuten kadut.




> Helsinginkadun asemasta ei taida olla kummoistakaan selvitystä tehtynä,...


Ei, eikä varmaan tehdäkään, koska sehän on pisaravastainen ajatus. Nostankin siksi hattua ja peukutan Särelää asian esittämisestä.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Laajasaloa suunnitellaan siltä pohjalta, että vaunut ovat 45 metriä pitkiä ja kaksisuuntaisia. Kaksisuuntaisuus sinänsä ei tietenkään estä silmukan käyttöä  jos tilaa on ja silmukka tuntuu sopivalta, niin se on jopa pussinperää parempi lyhyemmän kääntöajan vuoksi.


Yliskylään suunnitellaan 2-suuntavaunuja. Kruunuvuorenrannan haaralle suunnitellaan liikennöintiä nykykalustolla. Yliskylä on noista paljon kuormitetumpi, ja siellä on myös jatkopotentiaali Vartiosaareen ja Santahaminan suuntaan (haarautuen tosin ennen Yliskylää). Kruunuvuorenrannan haara on pussinperä.




> Liisankatu on piirretty niin, ettei siellä ole yhtäkään parkkipaikkaa. Se on sitten makuasia ja näkökulmakysymys, viekö ratikka vai fillarit ne parkkipaikat pois, mutta poikkarissa on vain jalkakäytävät, fillarikaistat ja ratikka+autokaistat.


Mä en haluaisi nähdä ratikoiden runkolinjaa kadulla, jossa autot on pysäköity peilit parikyt senttiä ratikasta. Ne parkkipaikat on pakko ottaa pois, ja pyöräkaista on ennen kaikkea tapa pitää siitä pysäköijiä poissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:44 ----------




> Sitten asiasta toiseen. Luin Hesarissa Laajasalon sillasta ja sain sellaisen käsityksen että jos silta rakennetaan niin Hanasaaren voimalaitos joudutaan sulkemaan koska hiililaivat eivät pääsisi sillan ali. Voiko se pitää paikkansa? Eikö sillasta voisi tehdä läppäsilta? Jos näin on että voimalaitos joudutaan sulkemaan niin en ihmettele miksi siltaa on vastustettu paitsi NIMBY-syistä myös "kabineteissa". Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä!


Helsingin energian virallinen kanta on, että läppäsillan kanssa voimalan toiminta ei onnistu ja että voimalaa ei voi yhteensovittaa ratikan kanssa.

Siksi päätös voimalan tulevaisuudesta ratkaistaan valtuustossa ensin, ja Kruunuvuoren ratikkayhteys vasta sen jälkeen.

Oikeasti tietenkin voimalaan voidaan toimittaa hiiltä vaikka kuinka monella erilaisella ratkaisulla, vaikka siinä olisi kiinteä silta edessä. Matalilla proomuilla, rekoilla, hihnalla... Ne vaan tulevat vähän kalliimmiksi ja siis heikentävät toiminann taloudellisuutta. Mutta jos se voimala siitä lähtee, ei tähän keskusteluun tarvitse mennä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:47 ----------




> keskustan ainoa mahdollinen lähellä pintaa kulkeva itä-länsisuuntainen raitiotunnelipaikka menee sitten varmaan pyöräilylle.


Siinä vähän pohjoisempana menee myös keskustatunnelin varaus. Tosin hiukan syvemmällä, mutta pääsisi siitä nousemaan Baanalle. Ratikalla siis, pyörällä voisi olla ikävä mäki.

----------


## Melamies

> Itse Pohjoisranta vaan on täysin syrjässä ja siten huono reitti. Mieluummin vaikka Mariankatua.


Ei kai haittaa jos Pohjoisranta on syrjässä verrattuna Mariankatuun, joka ei voi olla Liisankatua parempi, jos tavoitteena on päästä nopeasti ja sujuvasti Laajasaloon.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yliskylään suunnitellaan 2-suuntavaunuja. Kruunuvuorenrannan haaralle suunnitellaan liikennöintiä nykykalustolla. Yliskylä on noista paljon kuormitetumpi, ja siellä on myös jatkopotentiaali Vartiosaareen ja Santahaminan suuntaan (haarautuen tosin ennen Yliskylää). Kruunuvuorenrannan haara on pussinperä.


Olen ymmärtänyt niin, että 2-suuntavaunuja hankitaan sen verran paljon, että niillä voidaan hoitaa sekä Yliskylän että Kruunuvuorenrannan liikenne, eli jälkimmäisen pysäkit mitoitetaan myös näille. Mutta Kruunuvuorta toisaalta voitaisiin operoida ja operoitaisiin myös 1-suuntavaunuilla esimerkiksi tilanteessa, jossa niitä 2-suuntavaunuja on kolarikorjauksissa tai jostain muusta syystä poissa liikenteestä. Tämä on minusta fiksua kaluston optimointia, sillä silloin kun 2-suuntavaunut tulevat, niille ei vielä ole muita käyttökohteita Helsingissä. Varavaunut on joka tapauksessa hankittava (varsinkin jos Yliskylään ei tule silmukkaa ja jos Kaivokadun päättärijärjestelyt ovat silmukattomat eli Yliskylään ei voida ajaa vanhalla kalustolla) ja on fiksua lähteä siitä, että se varakalusto ei seiso toimettomana vaan tienaa rahaa sitten Kruunuvuoren linjalla.

Pidemmällä tähtäimellä pitäisi tietysti päästä siihen, että 45-metrisiä vaunuja voidaan käyttää ainakin Manskulla, Hämeentiellä ja Mäkelänkadulla. Mutta luulen, että aika pitkään Laajasalo on niiden ainoa käyttökohde (+ ehkä Jokeri).




> Mä en haluaisi nähdä ratikoiden runkolinjaa kadulla, jossa autot on pysäköity peilit parikyt senttiä ratikasta. Ne parkkipaikat on pakko ottaa pois, ja pyöräkaista on ennen kaikkea tapa pitää siitä pysäköijiä poissa.


Mä en haluaisi nähdä minkäänlaista ratikkaa kadulla, jossa autot on pysäköity peilit parikyt senttiä ratikasta.  :Smile:  Se on ihan selvä, että jos Liisankadulle tulisi ratikka, sieltä lähtisi parkkipaikat. Riippumatta siitä, tulisiko niiden tilalle fillarikaistat tai vaikka puurivit.

Toisaalta mä luulen, että tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa käy niin, että ratikka ei tule Liisankadulle, mutta ne parkkipaikat lähtee joka tapauksessa jossain vaiheessa, koska se on katu joka aika kipeästi tarvitsee fillarikaistat. Ainoa suora itä-länsisuuntainen yhteys Krunan sisällä.




> Laajasalon raitiotie on yhteys Laajasalosta Helsingin keskustaan, ei Hakaniemeen eikä Pasilaan. Laajasalon raitiotie ei myöskään ole metron syöttöliikennejärjestely, jossa vaihdetaan metroon Hakaniemessä Herttoniemen sijasta. Eihän lyhennettyyn metroon virallisen selityksen mukaan edes enää ketään mahdu, joten Hakaniemi ja sen vaihtomahdollisuusedut ovat joutavaa selitystä. Mihin ja miksi siellä vaihdettaisiin, jos se vaunu, jossa matkustaja on, on menossa Kaivokadulle?


Mä laajentaisin vähän ja sanoisin, että Laajasalon raitiotie on sekä yhteys Laajasalosta Helsingin keskustaan mahdollisimman nopeaa ja sujuvaa reittiä (lue: Pohjoisranta) että yhteys Pasilaan. Kun meillä joka tapauksessa on tavoitteena saada ratikkalinja (Tapiola)MunkkaPasilaKalasatama, niin on luontevaa jatkaa sitä linjaa Laajasaloon asti, jotta Laajasalon yhteydet ovat monipuolisemmat. Tällöin se keskustaratikka saa palvella vain keskustaa, Pasilaan pääsee vaihdotta ja kaikki ne suuret massat (heh), jotka pyrkivät Lahdenväylän busseihin ja Etelä-Espooseen, voivat tältä LaajasaloPasila-linjalta kätevästi vaihtaa jatkoyhteyksilleen.

Mä jotenkin kovasti vierastan sitä keskustelua, jossa korostetaan näitä tällaisia LaajasaloMatinkylä-reitityksiä. Virrat eivät vaan mitenkään voi olla kovin suuria, ja mun mielestä on jonkinlaista itsepetosta korostaa sitä Hakaniemeä vaihtopaikkana. Joo, kyllä sieltä pääsee vaihtamaan moneen suuntaan, mutta onko niitä vaihtajia todella niin paljon, että se keskustayhteys kannattaa uhrata? Miettikää nyt sitä äärirajoilla olevaa Pitkääsiltaa sekä Siltasaarenkadun ja Kaisaniemenkadun sekakaistoja. Miettikää kuinka sujuvasti ratikka päästetään läpi Hakaniemensillan risteyksestä, kun se muuttuu eritasosta liikennevaloristeykseksi. Ja niin edelleen.




> Pohjoisranta on reitti Aleksille tai Espalle. Sieltäkin pääsee Lauttasaareen katuverkkoa. Ja reittejä, joihin Lauttasaarelaiset ovat jo bussien kanssa tottuneet. Itse Pohjoisranta vaan on täysin syrjässä ja siten huono reitti. Mieluummin vaikka Mariankatua.


Pohjoisranta on syrjässä, ja tässä tapauksessa sanoisin, että hyvä niin. Kruununhaassa on ratikkapalvelu jo, tämä Pohjoisrannan yhteys (vaikka Liisanpuiston kohdalle kannattaakin tehdä pysäkki) ei palvele Krunaa eikä sen ole tarkoituskaan palvella sitä. Mä ajattelisin Pohjoisrantaa virtuaalisena tunnelina, nopeana siirtymäosuutena, joka nyt vaan sattuu olemaan siinä missä se on. Ratikka on siinä täysin riippumaton muista tienkäyttäjistä. Edes Liisankadun risteykseen ei tarvita ratikalle valoja, jos se halutaan siltä pohjalta suunnitella. Ratikka pääsee Nihdistä asti käytännössä pysähtymättä Meritullintorille saakka ilman, että sen täytyy tehdä kompromisseja autojen kanssa tai että autot kärsivät.

Joku voi tietysti väittää, että se Hakaniemen kautta kulkeva ratikkakin pääsee pysähtymättä Nihdistä Kaisaniemenkadulle, mutta kun minä en mitenkään jaksa uskoa siihen. Siinä on niin monta suurta konfliktipistettä ja niin paljon muuta ratikkaliikennettä.

----------


## Melamies

> Miettikää nyt sitä äärirajoilla olevaa Pitkääsiltaa sekä Siltasaarenkadun ja Kaisaniemenkadun sekakaistoja. Miettikää kuinka sujuvasti ratikka päästetään läpi Hakaniemensillan risteyksestä, kun se muuttuu eritasosta liikennevaloristeykseksi. Ja niin edelleen.


Josta päästään taas siihen, että järjenköyhää on touhua ajaa bussirallia Pitkäsillan yli keskustaan. Ehkäpä näemme vielä sen päivän, jolloin pintajoukkoliikenne Kurvista keskustaan hoidetaan vain ratikoilla, joiden liikkumisen sujuvuuteen on todella satsattu. Huoh... sama pätee tietysti Manskuunkin.

----------


## j-lu

> Mä jotenkin kovasti vierastan sitä keskustelua, jossa korostetaan näitä tällaisia LaajasaloMatinkylä-reitityksiä. Virrat eivät vaan mitenkään voi olla kovin suuria, ja mun mielestä on jonkinlaista itsepetosta korostaa sitä Hakaniemeä vaihtopaikkana. Joo, kyllä sieltä pääsee vaihtamaan moneen suuntaan, mutta onko niitä vaihtajia todella niin paljon, että se keskustayhteys kannattaa uhrata?


Seudun kasvun painopiste tulee länsimetron myötä olemaan Etelä-Espoossa. Siellä on oikeat tontinomistajat ja vahva tahtotila, ts. ei ole tarvetta suojella mitään peltihallikeskittymiä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Seudun kasvun painopiste tulee länsimetron myötä olemaan Etelä-Espoossa. Siellä on oikeat tontinomistajat ja vahva tahtotila, ts. ei ole tarvetta suojella mitään peltihallikeskittymiä.


Etelä-Espooseen on tosin tulossa "omat" asukkaansakin niihin työpaikkoihin, joita sinne tulee määrä X, ettei sinne pitäisi sikäli suuntautua mitään merkittävästi suurempaa kansainvaellusta Helsingin itäisestä ja koilisesta suurpiireistä. Jonkin verran toki matkustus lisääntyy, mutta idästä on joka tapauksessa pitkä matka länteen, joten se ei ole erityisen houkuttelevaa sikäli.

Pakko toki myöntää, että erityisesti Pisaran myötä tuo suora yhteys Yliskylästä ja Kruunuvuorenrannasta Hakaniemeen olisi houkutteleva, MUTTA jos hinta on se, että koko itäisen ja koilisen kantakaupungin alueen ratikkaliikenne jäisi edelleen pelkän Pitkänsillan raideyhteyden varaan, niin ei kiitos.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Etelä-Espooseen on tosin tulossa "omat" asukkaansakin niihin työpaikkoihin, joita sinne tulee määrä X, ettei sinne pitäisi sikäli suuntautua mitään merkittävästi suurempaa kansainvaellusta Helsingin itäisestä ja koilisesta suurpiireistä. Jonkin verran toki matkustus lisääntyy, mutta idästä on joka tapauksessa pitkä matka länteen, joten se ei ole erityisen houkuttelevaa sikäli.


Juuri näin. Ihmisillä on myös Metro-Espoossa yhtä pajon tunteja vuorokaudessa kuin nyt, joten vaikka metro ulottuisi Porvooseen, Matinkylän ja Porvoon välille ei tule yhtään enempää liikkumista kuin nytkään. Matka-aika ratkaisee, ei se, kuluuko aika omassa autossa, bussissa vai muovipenkkimetrossa.

On myös hyvä ymmärtää, että suurista puheista huolimatta Espoon kaavoitus ei ole muuttunut yhtään miksikään sen perusteella, että sinne nyt rakennetaan metroa. Siitä lähtien kun Espoo viime vuosikymmenellä sai ensimmäisen yleiskaavansa, se ei ole muuttunut miksikään, vaikka viime vuoden kesälläkin tehtiin muka mullistava uusi MAL-sopimus. Siinä ei muuttunut Espoon osalta yhtään mikään, eli Espoo sai edelliseltä hallitukselta metron valtiontukilupauksen tyhjästä.




> Seudun kasvun painopiste tulee länsimetron myötä olemaan Etelä-Espoossa. Siellä on oikeat tontinomistajat ja vahva tahtotila, ts. ei ole tarvetta suojella mitään peltihallikeskittymiä.


Vaikka Espoossa ei Länsiväylän käytävässä ole suojeltavia peltihalleja, siellä on paljon pahempaa, eli laajaa omakoti- ja pientalomattoa ja niiden tontinomistajat. Ja vahva tahtotila sille, että mikään ei muutu. Sitä tahtotilaa on esitelty Espoon valtuustolle kehumalla omakotionttien hintojakin, kuinka metro niitä nostaa.

Ja vaikka joku tontinhinta nousisikin, Espoossa tuskin tulee sitä päivää, että Espoo perisi hinnannoususta jotain metron maksamiseen. Siten hintaspekuloinnit ovat joutavaa huulten heiluttelua.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

Helsingin energiayhtiö Helen suosittelee kaupunginhallitukselle hajautettua tuotantoa uuden suurvoimalan asemesta, mikä mahdollistaisi Hanasaaresta luopumisen: Helsingin kivihiilikasat jäävät historiaan  Hanasaareen uusi asuinalue jo 2020-luvulla (HS).

----------


## hsiitari

Laajasalon raitiotien rakennustyöt ovat pidemmällä kuin äkkiseltään saattaisi arvata. Oheinen kuva on Koirasaarentien ja Stansvikintien risteyksestä. Kadun keskeltä puuttuu enää kaksi raidetta ja ajolangat. :Laughing:  Valmiina ovat pysäkkikoroke, kaiteet, roiskesuojat, suojatiemerkinnät ja jopa sadekatoksen paikka. Kadun keskeneräisyyden vuoksi ajoneuvoliikenne on ohjattu käyttämään tätä keskellä olevaa väylää.

----------


## ultrix

> Laitetaan nyt tähän vielä hyvä toteutus Laajasalon ja Sompasaaren ratikan keskustayhteydelle. Tämä matka on cut & cover tunnelissa, koska muuta ei vaan nykyisessä poliittisessa ilmapiirissä voi saada poliittisesti läpi ja kadulle ratikat eivät mahdu. Matkalla kaksi tunneliasemaa. Hakaniemi, nykyisen metroaseman yläpuolella. (Kyllä se mahtuu, toistan vielä, se mahtuu kun laitetaan mahtumaan, metron katto 16 metriä katutason alapuolella, kysykää apua vaikka Lontoosta miten rakennetaan) ja keskusta nykyisen rautatien alikulkutunnelin vieressä. Töölönlahdelta linja jatkuu sitten Töölön suuntaan. Maksaahan tämä toki jotain..... (Vihje: Eläintarhanlahden alittavan kohdan pumppaaminen tyhjäksi ei ole järin vaativa tekninen suoritus, rakenna vaan pato ja pumppaa, syvälle ei tarvitse mennä.)
> 
> Liite 2416
> 
> PS. Jos jotain linjaa halutaan jatkaa Töölön sijasta Jätkäsaareen tai Lauttasaareen, Baanan alle voi rakentaa aika halvalla lisää tunnelia, kevyen liikenteen taso siinä vähän toki varmaan nousee vähän lähemmäs maan pintaa.


Miksi tämä ei voisi mennä maan pinnalla Säästöpankinrantaa, uutta siltaa pitkin Kaisaniemeen ja sieltä Kaisaniemen puistotietä ja Läntistä teatterikujaa pitkin Rautatientorille? Välissä ainoastaan yksi valoliittymä.

----------


## petteri

> Miksi tämä ei voisi mennä maan pinnalla Säästöpankinrantaa, uutta siltaa pitkin Kaisaniemeen ja sieltä Kaisaniemen puistotietä ja Läntistä teatterikujaa pitkin Rautatientorille? Välissä ainoastaan yksi valoliittymä.


Jos tuon ratkaisun saisi jotenkin läpi, se olisi periaatteessa hyvinkin toimiva ja mahdollistaisi myös Kaisaniemen puiston elvyttämisen ja uuden kevyen liikenteen yhteyden Keskustasta Kallioon. Tuohon hankkesseen liittyy vaan potentiaalisesti paljon poliittisia vaikeuksia ja lisäksi juuri rakennettu Meripaviljonki on hankkeen kannalta aika haastavassa paikassa. Läntinen teatterikuja on myös todella kapea. Vähän helpompi päätepysäkin paikka olisi kyllä nykyisellä rautatieaseman itäisen hallintosiiven sisäpihalla, jota käytetään lähinnä parkkipaikkana, kunhan sinne vaan tekisi yhteyden sekä Rautatientorilta että asemalaiturilta. Siihen olisi hyvin rakennettavissa ratikkaterminaali. Yhteyttä Hakaniemestä Säästöpankinrantaa uuteen terminaaliin voitaisiin käyttää Laajsalon lisäksi myös keventämään Pitkänsillan  ja Kaivokadun kuormitusta, joka nykyään yksi verkoston pullonkauloista.

Jos saisin nyt itse päättää, rakentaisin kyllä Laajasalon ratikalle ensimmäisessä vaiheessa juuri tuon Säästöpankinrannan reitin pinnassa ja uuden keskustaterminaalin rautatieaseman hallintosiiven sisäpihalle. Myöhemmin voitaisiin toki linjausta joutua kehittämään, mutta tuo olisi alussa edullinen ja toimiva ratkaisu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi tämä ei voisi mennä maan pinnalla...


Koska silloin se ei menisi tunnelissa.

Muuten kyllä ehdottamasi reitti paikkaisi jollain lailla virhettä Laajasalon yhteyden viemisestä Hakaniemeen. Mutta vain osittain, niiden osalta jotka ovat matkalla Kaivokadulle ja sen ympäristöön.

Joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa reitit pitää johtaa sinne, minne ihmiset ovat menossa, ja Siltasaari ja Kaisaniemen puisto eivät ole kenenkään matkakohde. Vaan kierrettäisiin juurikin yliopistot ja muut työpaikat, joita on Liisankadun reitin varrella. Hyvä huomata, että samaan aikaan ollaan vaatimassa Kaisaniemen metroasemalle pohjoista sisäänkäyntiä kun väitetään, että Laajasalon ratikka on vietävä Hakaniemeen. Matka-aikaero on hyvinkin samassa luokassa kuin metromatkustajien kävelyajan pidennys Kaisaniemen aseman yksipäisyyden vuoksi.

Tai sitten toisin päin. Jos kerran Laajasalon ratikan matkustajat voidaan kierrättää Hakaniemen kautta, koska se on niin erinomainen vaihtopaikka, metrolla matkustavat voivat jo nyt käyttää tätä erinomaista vaihtopaikkaa ja vaihtaa Hakaniemessä keskustaan suuntaaviin ratikoihin. Eikä Kaisaniemessä tarvita pohjoista sisäänkäyntiä.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

Viime aikaisessa keskustelussa tällä foorumilla ei nähdäkseni ole tullut esiin yhtä merkittävää seikkaa, joka puoltaa ja mielestäni suorastaan vaatii raideyhteyttä Sompasaaren kärjestä Pohjoisrannan kautta Aleksille: Lisäkapasiteetin (luotettavan sellaisen) saaminen itäiseen kantakaupunkiin erityisesti Lahdenväylän ja Tuusulanväylän suunnan esikaupunkiraitioteitä varten.

Tällöin Lahdenväylän suunnasta olisi käytettävissä neljä reittiä Helsinginniemelle (l. Helsingin eteläinen suurpiiri, pl. Taka-Töölö ja Lauttasaari)  Pasila - Taka-Töölö; Kurviin, josta edelleen Helsinginkatua tai Hämeentietä sekä Kalasataman kautta kulkeva reitti. Mäkelänkadulta taas voidaan tulla Helsinginniemelle Pasilan ja Kurvin kautta, varauksin myös Kallion tai Kalasataman kautta.

Mariankadun vaihtoehtokin on periaatteessa mahdollinen tässä mielessä, mutta pitäisin sitä liian epäluotettavana ilman että kadunvarsipysäköinti poistetaan kokonaan. Ei se Pohjoisrannan reittikään toki ongelmaton ole, Katajanokalle jonottava liikenne Päävartion takana on sellainen ongelma, että sille tarttee tehdä jotain, jos tuohon Pohjoisrannan vaihtoehtoon päädytään.

----------


## MAla

> Viime aikaisessa keskustelussa tällä foorumilla ei nähdäkseni ole tullut esiin yhtä merkittävää seikkaa, joka puoltaa ja mielestäni suorastaan vaatii raideyhteyttä Sompasaaren kärjestä Pohjoisrannan kautta Aleksille: Lisäkapasiteetin (luotettavan sellaisen) saaminen itäiseen kantakaupunkiin erityisesti Lahdenväylän ja Tuusulanväylän suunnan esikaupunkiraitioteitä varten.


Samaa mieltä. Olen diletantti mutta Aleksille tuleva raideyhteys vaikuttaisi parhaalta ratkaisulta. Nakkiputkan perusteluun lisäisin myös turistit. Kauppatorin ja Esplanadin suunnasta suora yhteys Korkeasaareen ja ihan jo pelkästään pällistelemään merellistä Helsinkiä ratikan ikkunasta. Ja Arabian tehtaille Lahdentien suunnassa.

Jatkuisiko tämä sitten Manskua pohjoiseen eli Helsingin länsilohkolle? Yhteys idästä Meilahteen?

----------


## Huppu

Kruunuvuorensillan ennustettaan avautuvan vuonna 2025. 
Harmi ettei jo tämän vuosikymmenen lopussa, olisi nimittäin palvelut silloin sekä tätä uutta kaupunginosaa, että Laajasaloa 
+ saa nähdä miten metron kapasiteetti riittää ensivuonna valmistuvan länsimetron jälkeen Kulosaaren sillalla. 

Lähde:
http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/fi/uuti...hankkeessa-nyt

----------


## 339-DF

Youtubessa on julkaistu Kruunusiltoja esittelevä video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbXm1_jCg2E

Ei tuollaista videota tehtäisi, jos ei hankkeella olisi virkamiehistön vahvaa tukea. Kyllä hyvin vahvasti näyttää siltä, että nuo sillat vielä tulevat. Hyvä niin.

Huonoa on se, että videon alussa näytetään, miten rata kulkee Hakaniemen kautta. Muiden vaihtoehtojen olemassaolosta ei kerrota lainkaan, eli tuo asia On Sovittu mitä ilmeisimmin noin. Se osoittaa kyllä puutteellista ammattitaitoa.

Toinen huono asia on se, miten rata sillalla on kuvattu tavanomaiseksi katuradaksi urakiskoineen ja betonointeineen. Mutta siinä kohtaa voin vielä uskoa, että kyseessä on pikemminkin animoijan ajattelemattomuus kuin mikään sovittu ratkaisu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toinen huono asia on se, miten rata sillalla on kuvattu tavanomaiseksi katuradaksi urakiskoineen ja betonointeineen. Mutta siinä kohtaa voin vielä uskoa, että kyseessä on pikemminkin animoijan ajattelemattomuus kuin mikään sovittu ratkaisu.


Hieno video, mutta nuo virheet harmittavat. Katurata ja urakiskot voivat olla arkkiehtien ja animaattoreiden asiantuntemattomuutta. Mutta kun selostuksessa mainitaan, että muualla rata on nurmikiveä, siis ei nurmirataa, niin se ei ole videon tekijöiden asiantuntemattomuutta, koska tekstin on selostajalle joku kirjoittanut. Tästä ei ole pitkä matka enää siihen, että joku vaatii, että turvallisuussyistä ratikat ajavat kaikkialla 30 km/h.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

> Toinen huono asia on se, miten rata sillalla on kuvattu tavanomaiseksi katuradaksi urakiskoineen ja betonointeineen. Mutta siinä kohtaa voin vielä uskoa, että kyseessä on pikemminkin animoijan ajattelemattomuus kuin mikään sovittu ratkaisu.


Mahtaisivatko taas olla ne hälytysajoneuvot syynä?
Ei sillä, tullikioski vaan portille ja käyttömaksuksi joku sopiva hinta, heitetään vaikka 100, niin poliitikot ja muut kyä rahaa on -miehet pääsevät autoilemaan duuniinsa suorinta tietä.

Ei siinä urakiskossa mitään kai, Itä-Euroopassa käyttävät sitä ihan pölkkyradan kanssa.

----------


## petteri

> Mahtaisivatko taas olla ne hälytysajoneuvot syynä?


Varmaan kunnossapito yleisemminkin on syynä betonirataan. Jos lunta esimerkiksi tulee sillalle metrin kinos sopivissa tuulioloissa, sen poistaminen tai kippaaminen kaiteen yli on aika hankalaa jos pyörillä kulkevia laitteita ei pysty käyttämään.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Varmaan kunnossapito yleisemminkin on syynä betonirataan. Jos lunta esimerkiksi tulee sillalle metrin kinos sopivissa tuulioloissa, sen poistaminen tai kippaaminen kaiteen yli on aika hankalaa jos pyörillä kulkevia laitteita ei pysty käyttämään.


Tämähän onnistuu kiskopyörillä varustetulla kumipyöräkalustolla. Ei siis ole ongelma.

----------


## Rehtori

> Tämähän onnistuu kiskopyörillä varustetulla kumipyöräkalustolla. Ei siis ole ongelma.


Mutta vaatii tätä varten dedikoidut laitteet. Sama laite, jolla hoidetaan sillan päästä alkava pyörätie ei olisi tällöin käyttökelpoinen. Luulen että olisi liian kallista varata tähän erikoiskalusto.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta vaatii tätä varten dedikoidut laitteet. Sama laite, jolla hoidetaan sillan päästä alkava pyörätie ei olisi tällöin käyttökelpoinen. Luulen että olisi liian kallista varata tähän erikoiskalusto.


SRS kävi loppuvuodesta tutustumassa HKL:n ratapuoleen, ja tapaamisessa keskusteltiin myös tästä. HKL:llä on jo nyt olemassa tarvittava kalusto, ja lisää on hankinnassa joka tapauksessa. Käytännössä nämä ovat monitoimiautoja, joissa on kumipyörien lisäksi kiskopyörät.

Urakisko ja asvalttikatu olisivat turvallisuusriski, jota on kompensoitava sellaisella ajonopeudella, joka ei muutoin ole sillalla perusteltu. Kannattaa ulkomailla vilkaista ratikan ikkunasta ulos silloin, kun ollaan nopealla siltaradalla. Turvallisia ratkaisuja on, eivätkä ne ole kalliita.

Haastaisin foorumilaiset pohtimaan, millaisia ja kuinka usein toistuvia ovat ne tilanteet, joissa pelastuslaitoksen pitäisi
a) ylipäätään ajaa Kruunusilloilla
b) ajaa Kruunusilloilla juuri raitiovaunukiskoilla

----------


## kuukanko

> Varmaan kunnossapito yleisemminkin on syynä betonirataan. Jos lunta esimerkiksi tulee sillalle metrin kinos sopivissa tuulioloissa, sen poistaminen tai kippaaminen kaiteen yli on aika hankalaa jos pyörillä kulkevia laitteita ei pysty käyttämään.


Talvikunnossapito (kuten myös koko kunnossapito kokonaisuutena) on pölkkyradalla edullisempaa. Katsopa vaikka rautateitä, ei niitä tarvitse paljoa aurata eikä harjata (paitsi vaihteiden kohdalta), koska pölkkyradalla lunta ei pääse kertymään niin paljoa, että kiskot peittyisivät siihen.

----------


## Melamies

> Varmaan kunnossapito yleisemminkin on syynä betonirataan. Jos lunta esimerkiksi tulee sillalle metrin kinos sopivissa tuulioloissa, sen poistaminen tai kippaaminen kaiteen yli on aika hankalaa jos pyörillä kulkevia laitteita ei pysty käyttämään.


Lunta ei ole Helsingissä tapana aurata mereen, vaikka se kävisikin paikoitellen helposti. Tämän voi todeta esim Kauppatorilla, lumi kuljetetaan kuorma-autoilla Hernesaareen ja kipataan vasta siellä mereen lumenvastaanootopaikalla.
Mutta on erittäin hyvä kysymys, mitä tehdään, jos sillalle kertyy lunta enemmän kuin aurausvalleille varattuihin tiloihin mahtuu. (Toivottavasti sellaiset tilat älytään varata.) Ehkä sitten näillä kiskopyörällisillä työkoneilla aurataan lumet pois raitiotien puolelta ja sitten kuormataan kevyenliikenteen puolella lingolla tai kauhalla kuorma-autoihin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Yksinkertaisin ratkaisu on on tehdä silta, jossa ei ole varsinaisesti pohjaa, vaan kiskot on asennettu teräs/betonikehikon päälle niin kuin vanhoissa rautatiesilloissa. Silloin lumi ei yksinkertaisesti edes voi kinostua yhtään minnekään. Yleisemmin, maassamme on monta rautatiesiltaa, myös betonikaukalomallisia, joista osa taitaa ylittää jopa merenlahtia. On todella vaikea kuvitella, että sanan rautatie muuttaminen raitiotieksi voisi tuoda mitään ongelmia. Eli eiköhän lumet voida hoitaa koko lailla samoin kuin rautateillä ja tämäkin on vain yksi näennäisongelma, joilla voi rationalisoida vastenmielisyyttään raitioteitä kohtaan.

----------


## Melamies

> On todella vaikea kuvitella, että sanan rautatie muuttaminen raitiotieksi voisi tuoda mitään ongelmia. Eli eiköhän lumet voida hoitaa koko lailla samoin kuin rautateillä ja tämäkin on vain yksi näennäisongelma, joilla voi rationalisoida vastenmielisyyttään raitioteitä kohtaan.


Jo tämänkin talven yksi iso lumipyry on jälleen kerran näyttänyt, että lumelle ei ole varattu riittävästi tilaa, suunnittelijat olettavat sen sulavan pois heti tai sen poistuvan välittömästi kunnossapidon toimesta. Koska lunta ei nykyisin sada suuria määriä edes joka talvi, näyttää monessa kohdin siltä, että lumentuloa ei ole vaivauduttu ajattelemaan yhtään. Espanjassa tämän voisi ymmärtää, mutta ei Suomessa. Se, että ongelma vaatii ratkaisun, ei tee siitä näennäisongelmaa. Omalta osaltani voin vielä selventää, että kannatan lämpimästi raitiotieverkoston laajentamista, mutta helsinkiläisenä olen nähnyt joukkoliikenteen ja myös raitioteiden talviongelmat Helsingissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jo tämänkin talven yksi iso lumipyry on jälleen kerran näyttänyt, että lumelle ei ole varattu riittävästi tilaa, suunnittelijat olettavat sen sulavan pois heti tai sen poistuvan välittömästi kunnossapidon toimesta. Koska lunta ei nykyisin sada suuria määriä edes joka talvi, näyttää monessa kohdin siltä, että lumentuloa ei ole vaivauduttu ajattelemaan yhtään. Espanjassa tämän voisi ymmärtää, mutta ei Suomessa. Se, että ongelma vaatii ratkaisun, ei tee siitä näennäisongelmaa. Omalta osaltani voin vielä selventää, että kannatan lämpimästi raitiotieverkoston laajentamista, mutta helsinkiläisenä olen nähnyt joukkoliikenteen ja myös raitioteiden talviongelmat Helsingissä.


Melamies, eivät Helsingin raitioteiden epäsäännöllisyystilanteet talvisin johdu puutteellisesta lumitilasta. Itse asiassa ne suurimmilta osin eivät johdu edes raitiovaunuista, vaan autoliikenteestä. Kun rekat simahtavat Rahapajanmäkeen, kun bussit luistelevat Hämeentiellä, kun autot pysäköivät ajoradalle  seurauksena häiriintyy raitioliikenne, mutta häiriö ei johdu siitä itsestään. Raitioliikenteen "omat" häiriöt lumikelillä kohtuvat pääasiassa vaihteista, joiden sulatusteho ei välttämättä riitä sulattamaan riittävästi lunta, jolloin vaihde ei käänny kunnolla. Tässäkin pääsyypää on autoliikenne, joka risteyksen yli ajaessaan täyttää kiskouran lumella ja pakkaa sen sinne tiiviisti. Pahimpina pyrypäivinä vaihdevikoja toki on sellaisissakin paikoissa, jonne autoliikenne ei yllä. Kruunusilloilla ei ole vaihteita. (Korkeasaaren pysäkille tulee puolenvaihtovaihteet, mutta nekin ovat normaalioloissa aina vakioasennossa, jolloin niistä aiheutuu potentiaalista häiriötä vasta jos niidä joudutaan kääntelemään sankan lumipyryn aikana.)

Jossain määrin lumitilan varaaminen katujen varsilta voisi vähentää väärinpysäköimisongelmaa, mutta siinäkin vaikutus olisi vähäinen. Autoilija jättää autonsa hassusti lähinnä siksi, että parkkiruutuja ei kukaan puhdista lumesta. Kadut aurataan siten, että parkattujen autojen rinnalle muodostuu lumivalli. Jalkakäytävät aurataan toiselta puolen samalla tavalla. Autot jäävät kahden vallin väliin mottiin, ja autoilijat sitten lapioivat ne sieltä pois. Lopputuloksena se parkkirivi, jos joskus on tyhjä, näyttää aikamoiselta perunapellolta ja houkutus jättää auto vähän kauemmas jalkakäytävästä ja siitä aurausvallista, joka jää jalkakäytävän ja auton väliin, kasvaa. Seurauksena auto on sitten ajoradalla. Esimerkiksi Kruununhaassa autoille on varattu 1,8 m tilaa. Siinä ei monta kymmentä senttiä tarvita, kun ollaan jo ratikan edessä.

----------


## Melamies

> Melamies, eivät Helsingin raitioteiden epäsäännöllisyystilanteet talvisin johdu puutteellisesta lumitilasta. Itse asiassa ne suurimmilta osin eivät johdu edes raitiovaunuista, vaan autoliikenteestä. Kun rekat simahtavat Rahapajanmäkeen, kun bussit luistelevat Hämeentiellä, kun autot pysäköivät ajoradalle  seurauksena häiriintyy raitioliikenne, mutta häiriö ei johdu siitä itsestään. Raitioliikenteen "omat" häiriöt lumikelillä kohtuvat pääasiassa vaihteista, joiden sulatusteho ei välttämättä riitä sulattamaan riittävästi lunta, jolloin vaihde ei käänny kunnolla. Tässäkin pääsyypää on autoliikenne, joka risteyksen yli ajaessaan täyttää kiskouran lumella ja pakkaa sen sinne tiiviisti. Pahimpina pyrypäivinä vaihdevikoja toki on sellaisissakin paikoissa, jonne autoliikenne ei yllä. Kruunusilloilla ei ole vaihteita. (Korkeasaaren pysäkille tulee puolenvaihtovaihteet, mutta nekin ovat normaalioloissa aina vakioasennossa, jolloin niistä aiheutuu potentiaalista häiriötä vasta jos niidä joudutaan kääntelemään sankan lumipyryn aikana.)
> 
> Jossain määrin lumitilan varaaminen katujen varsilta voisi vähentää väärinpysäköimisongelmaa, mutta siinäkin vaikutus olisi vähäinen. Autoilija jättää autonsa hassusti lähinnä siksi, että parkkiruutuja ei kukaan puhdista lumesta. Kadut aurataan siten, että parkattujen autojen rinnalle muodostuu lumivalli. Jalkakäytävät aurataan toiselta puolen samalla tavalla. Autot jäävät kahden vallin väliin mottiin, ja autoilijat sitten lapioivat ne sieltä pois. Lopputuloksena se parkkirivi, jos joskus on tyhjä, näyttää aikamoiselta perunapellolta ja houkutus jättää auto vähän kauemmas jalkakäytävästä ja siitä aurausvallista, joka jää jalkakäytävän ja auton väliin, kasvaa. Seurauksena auto on sitten ajoradalla. Esimerkiksi Kruununhaassa autoille on varattu 1,8 m tilaa. Siinä ei monta kymmentä senttiä tarvita, kun ollaan jo ratikan edessä.


Puutteellinen lumitila on yleinen ongelma Helsingissä ja koskee myös pihoja, en tarkoittanut sen olevan erityisesti raitioliikenteen ongelma. Näkyvillä olevat suunnitteluratkaisut vain panevat epäilemään, jopa hieman vainoharhaisesti, tuollaisen erityiskohteen (silta ensinmäinen laatuaan) suunnittelun onnistumista kaikilta osin.

Valitettavan monet pysäköivät aurausvallin kohdalle ajoradalle, koska siinä "on" pysäköintiruutu. Itse en näe eroa siinä, onko se ruutu lumen vai auton varaama. Varattu mikä varattu. Tänä talvena olen mitannut lumenpoiston jälkeen yli kahden metrin matkan pysäköidyn auton ja jalkakäytävän reunakiven välillä. Oli varsin koominen näky.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Haastaisin foorumilaiset pohtimaan, millaisia ja kuinka usein toistuvia ovat ne tilanteet, joissa pelastuslaitoksen pitäisi
> a) ylipäätään ajaa Kruunusilloilla
> b) ajaa Kruunusilloilla juuri raitiovaunukiskoilla


Santahaminassa sattuu iso räjähdysonnettomuus. Toistuvuudesta en tiedä mutta edellisestä on n 100 vuotta.

t. Rainer

----------


## JP12

> Santahaminassa sattuu iso räjähdysonnettomuus. Toistuvuudesta en tiedä mutta edellisestä on n 100 vuotta.
> 
> t. Rainer


Teoriassa mahdollista, mutta niin se on mahdollista ilman Kruunusiltojakin, ja viranomaiset ovat katsoneet, että Laajasalon ja Santahaminan tavoitettavuus on riittävä Herttoniemenkin kautta.

Tosielämässä ajoyhteys Kruunusiltojen kautta auttaisi varmasti arkipäivänkin tilanteissa Laajasalossa. Ellei päivittäin, niin ainakin viikoittain on varmasti tilanteita, jolloin Herttoniemen lanssit ovat keikalla ja Laajasaloon tulee kiireellinen keikka. Nykytilanteessa seuraavaksi lähimmät lanssit löytyvät Mellunkylästä tai Kalliosta (en katsonut karttaa, mutta oman Stadi-maantietämykseni perusteella näin), jolloin viiveet muodostuvat korkeiksi. Kruunusiltojen kautta apua saataisiin kantakaupungista nopeammin perille.

On kuitenkin mietittävä vaihtoehtoiskustannuksia. Kumpi tulisi yhteiskunnalle edullisemmaksi, perustaa Laajasaloon oma ambulanssi- ja/tai pelastusasema tai nostaa esim. Herttoniemen valmiuksia, vai sallia pelastusajoneuvojen liikenne silloilla ja siten mahdollisesti heikentää Laajasalon sporaliikenteen nopeuksia tai luotettavuutta. En väitä, että satunnaiset paloautot, ambulanssit ja poliisipartiot aiheuttaisivat häiriötä, mutta jos kumipyöräliikenne pääsee kiskoille, on siellä kohta taksia, jakeluautoa ym. itsensä hälytysajoneuvojen tasolle tuntevaa maanteiden sankaria.

Jos asiaankuulumattomien ajo sillalle voidaan estää esim. laskeutuvilla pollareilla ja hälytysajo tapahtuu esim. pyörätietä pitkin (en usko sen olevan kovinkaan usein niin ruuhkainen, ettei voisi tapahtua riittävän turvallisesti), niin tuossahan vain kaikki osapuolet voittavat. Jos taas ratikkaradasta tehdään tyypillinen katurata, niin tulos lienee heikko. Voidaanhan sitä ajatella, että esim. kaupunkiratojen kiskot olisivat kätevä oikotie hälytysajolle ohi ruuhkien, tai vaikkapa metrorata Kulosaaren sillan ruuhkien ohi

Edit: Jatketaan ajatusharjoitusta. Jos Laajasalon raideyhteys olisikin päätetty toteuttaa metrona, joka kulkisi sillalla Kruunuvuorenselän yli, tulisikohan yleisesti esille mahdollisuus hoitaa minkäänlaista ajoneuvoliikennettä sillan (tai ainakaan metroradan) kautta? Muuttaako vaunun väri asiaa jotenkin?

----------


## 339-DF

Hyvää analyysiä JP12:lta. Laajasalon Borgströminmäkeen, uuden ja vanhan Laajasalon väliselle alueelle, on tulossa pelastusasema.

Itse en näe käytännössä mitään tarvetta ajaa siltaa pitkin. Laajasalosta vaikkapa Meilahden sairaalaan on huomattavasti sujuvampaa ajaa leveää Itäväylää, Teollisuuskatua ja loppumatka ratikkakaistoja pitkin kuin lähteä ahtaaseen ydinkeskustaan sompailemaan.

Rainerin kauhuskenaario on tietysti teoriassa mahdollinen. Nykytilanteeseen verrattuna Laajasalon pelastusasema auttaa tuossakin asiassa. Millä laajuudella tuollaiseen on perusteltua varautua onkin sitten eri juttu.

----------


## JP12

> Rainerin kauhuskenaario on tietysti teoriassa mahdollinen. Nykytilanteeseen verrattuna Laajasalon pelastusasema auttaa tuossakin asiassa. Millä laajuudella tuollaiseen on perusteltua varautua onkin sitten eri juttu.


En löytänyt tietoa Santahaminassa tapahtuneesta räjähdysonnettomuudesta nopealla googlailulla, mutta Vallisaaressa räjähti vuonna 1937, jolloin 12 kuoli ja kymmeniä loukkaantui. Jos tuommoinen paukku sattuisi tänä päivänä, haalittaisiin paikalle pelastus- ja ensihoitoyksiköitä kaikkialta pääkaupunkiseudulta, joten Kruunusiltojen kautta voisi olettaa nopeuttavan korkeintaan Erottajalta (ja ehkä Etelä-Espoosta) tulevien yksiköiden matkaa joillakin minuuteilla. Eli tässäkin (sangen epätodennäköisessä) skenaariossa merkitys olisi sangen pieni.

----------


## 339-DF

> En löytänyt tietoa Santahaminassa tapahtuneesta räjähdysonnettomuudesta nopealla googlailulla, mutta Vallisaaressa räjähti vuonna 1937, jolloin 12 kuoli ja kymmeniä loukkaantui. Jos tuommoinen paukku sattuisi tänä päivänä, haalittaisiin paikalle pelastus- ja ensihoitoyksiköitä kaikkialta pääkaupunkiseudulta, joten Kruunusiltojen kautta voisi olettaa nopeuttavan korkeintaan Erottajalta (ja ehkä Etelä-Espoosta) tulevien yksiköiden matkaa joillakin minuuteilla. Eli tässäkin (sangen epätodennäköisessä) skenaariossa merkitys olisi sangen pieni.


Ja ennen kaikkea: nämä ajoneuvot voisivat vallan hyvin ajaa pyörätietä pitkin. Sinne on kuitenkin tulossa leveä kaksisuuntainen pyörätie, jonka leveys riittää hyvin pelastusajoneuvolle. Fillarin nostaa siksi aikaa sivuun jalkakäytävälle  se tuskin on merkittävä haitta pyöräilijälle, jos sattuu kerran vuosisadassa.

Voiko sellaisia tilanteita tulla, joissa raitiovaunu itse tarvitsisi kumipyörähälyapua? Esimerkiksi sairaskohtaus ratikassa -tilanteessa on tapana ajaa seuraavalle pysäkille, siis pois sillalta. Kuljettajan sairaskohtaus on tietysti kaikessa epätodennäköisyydessään mahdollinen, mutta silloinkin ambulanssi pääsee pyörätietä pitkin sillalle jääneen vaunun luo.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En löytänyt tietoa Santahaminassa tapahtuneesta räjähdysonnettomuudesta nopealla googlailulla, mutta Vallisaaressa räjähti vuonna 1937, jolloin 12 kuoli ja kymmeniä loukkaantui. Jos tuommoinen paukku sattuisi tänä päivänä, haalittaisiin paikalle pelastus- ja ensihoitoyksiköitä kaikkialta pääkaupunkiseudulta, joten Kruunusiltojen kautta voisi olettaa nopeuttavan korkeintaan Erottajalta (ja ehkä Etelä-Espoosta) tulevien yksiköiden matkaa joillakin minuuteilla. Eli tässäkin (sangen epätodennäköisessä) skenaariossa merkitys olisi sangen pieni.


Tarkoitin tuota Vallisaaren räjähdystä mutta Kruunuvuorenselällä olevalla Vasikkasaarella pamahti ammusvarasto kanssa aika rajusti v. 1919 http://www.vasikkasaari.org/historia_suomi.html

t. Rainer

----------


## Ketorin

> Edit: Jatketaan ajatusharjoitusta. Jos Laajasalon raideyhteys olisikin päätetty toteuttaa metrona, joka kulkisi sillalla Kruunuvuorenselän yli, tulisikohan yleisesti esille mahdollisuus hoitaa minkäänlaista ajoneuvoliikennettä sillan (tai ainakaan metroradan) kautta?
> 
> Muuttaako vaunun väri asiaa jotenkin?


Muuttaa, ikävä kyllä. 

Elättelen vieläkin perverssejä fantasioita siitä, että sillalle voisi tulla samaan aikaan sekä metro, että raitiotie (se Santahaminan haara, tottakai, kun sehän oli kannattamaton raitiotielle  :Wink:  ) Muutenkin toivon, että jos Helsinkiin tehtäisiin pohjois-etelä -suuntaisia metroja, niin niitä voisi käyttää samalla myös pikaraitiotietunneleina.

Kaipa sille olisi este metron kulunvalvonta.

----------


## aulis

> Muuttaa, ikävä kyllä. 
> 
> Elättelen vieläkin perverssejä fantasioita siitä, että sillalle voisi tulla samaan aikaan sekä metro, että raitiotie (se Santahaminan haara, tottakai, kun sehän oli kannattamaton raitiotielle  ) Muutenkin toivon, että jos Helsinkiin tehtäisiin pohjois-etelä -suuntaisia metroja, niin niitä voisi käyttää samalla myös pikaraitiotietunneleina.
> 
> Kaipa sille olisi este metron kulunvalvonta.


Kyllähän yleiskaavan luonnos antaa kuvan että kaupunkisuunnittelijoillakin olisi sama perverssi fantasia. Se on nyt siis luonnostasolla virallinenkin perverssi fantasia!

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Muuttaa, ikävä kyllä. 
> 
> Elättelen vieläkin perverssejä fantasioita siitä, että sillalle voisi tulla samaan aikaan sekä metro, että raitiotie (se Santahaminan haara, tottakai, kun sehän oli kannattamaton raitiotielle  ) Muutenkin toivon, että jos Helsinkiin tehtäisiin pohjois-etelä -suuntaisia metroja, niin niitä voisi käyttää samalla myös pikaraitiotietunneleina.
> 
> Kaipa sille olisi este metron kulunvalvonta.


Ajattelet tämän nyt aivan liian vaikeasti. Raitiovaunulla (noin yleisesti) ja Helsingissä nykyisin käytössä olevilla metrojunilla on kolme oleellista eroa: 1) Helsingin metrojunissa ajovirran syöttö tapahtuu raiteen sivulla olevasta virtakiskosta, ei radan yläpuolella olevasta ajojohtimesta. 2) Helsingin metrojunissa teliväli on muistaakseni suuruusluokkaa 17 metriä (en onnistunut nyt löytämään tarkkaa tietoa), josta aiheutuu noin 150 metrin minimikaarresäde. 3) Raitiovaunuilla noin yleisesti tarkoitetaan muun tieliikenteen sekaan sopivaa kiskokalustoa, ja tokihan Länsi-Euroopassa suurimmilla käytössä olevilla raitiovaunuilla on kahden edellä mainitun kohdan lisäksi muitakin eroja Helsingin metrokalustoon (kaluston pituus, leveys ja laiturikorkeus nyt tärkeimpinä). Mutta...

Mikään näistä eroista ei ole sellainen, että se minusta puoltaisi Helsingin metron tyyppisen kaluston käyttöä lähtökohtaisesti _yhtään missään_ enää tämän jälkeen. Östersundomista voidaan tietysti aina keskustella, mutta ei ainakaan millään nykymetroon nähden risteävällä tms. linjalla. Koska noista edellä luetelluista eroista ainoa jolla on oikeasti merkitystä yhtään minkään suhteen, on kaluston leveys, jolla on jonkin verran merkitystä matkustajakapasiteetin suhteen. Leveä kori sallii 3+2 penkityksen, jota tosin itse pidän epämukavana, tai vaihtoehtoisesti hieman enemmän seisomatilaa sekä käytäville, että eteisiin (tai ovisilloille, kuten joskus olen kuullut näitä kutsuttavan).

Kuitenkin siinä vaiheessa kun tuota leveämmän korin tuomaa lisäkapasiteettia aletaan tarvita, niin minusta olisi jo syytä pohtia joko vuorovälin tihentämistä, kaluston pidentämistä tai uusia ratoja. Jos nämä eivät riitä, niin ollaan jossain Kowloonin asukastiheyksissä. Ja jos kuitenkin päätetään tehdä uusia ratoja isommalle kalustolle, niin sitten Saksan ja Sveitsin malliin mukaan sn120-sn200 kulkevia veturivetoisia 2-kerroksisia ohjausvaunujunia. Eli kunnollinen hyppäys kapasiteetissa sitten samantien.

Lyhyesti: "Metron" hyödyt katukelpoiseen raitiotiekalustoon ovat nykään niin pienet, että tunneliratkaisuissa ei minusta maksa vaivaa edes keskustella "metrosta". Sen sijaan RegioBahn-tyyppinen j
una on minusta relevantti vaihtoehto seuraavana portaana raideliikenteen nopeuden ja kapasiteetin suhteen. Mutta tämä ei millään tavalla sulje pois ainakaan pinnassa kulkevaa raitioliikennettä.

----------


## late-

> Toinen huono asia on se, miten rata sillalla on kuvattu tavanomaiseksi katuradaksi urakiskoineen ja betonointeineen. Mutta siinä kohtaa voin vielä uskoa, että kyseessä on pikemminkin animoijan ajattelemattomuus kuin mikään sovittu ratkaisu.


Minulla on Kruunusilloista vain toisen käden tietoa, mutta käsittääkseni päällysrakenteesta on tulossa suljettu. Kuitenkin niin, että kiskot eivät ole urakiskoa. Mahdollisuus ajaa kiskoalueella nousi jossakin vaiheessa mm. huoltovarmuuskysymykseksi. Toisaalta HKL ja HSL sentään maksajina edellyttivät, ettei raitioliikenteen toimivuus saa kärsiä. Käytännössä nämä pitäisi voida yhdistää esimerkiksi Edilon-tyyppisellä ratkaisulla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mahdollisuus ajaa kiskoalueella nousi jossakin vaiheessa mm. huoltovarmuuskysymykseksi.


Mitä tämä tarkoittaa käytännössä? Mistä huollosta on kyse, radanko? Vai pelastuslaitoksen ajatuksista Laajasalon huoltovarmuudesta?

Tuolla on nyt jo mokattu se Hakaniemi. Vielä kun mokataan sillan rata, niin sitten ihmetelläänkin, kun ratikalla kestää 10 min pidempään kuin on ajateltu. Ei tästä tule mitään tällä tavalla.

----------


## petteri

> Mitä tämä tarkoittaa käytännössä? Mistä huollosta on kyse, radanko? Vai pelastuslaitoksen ajatuksista Laajasalon huoltovarmuudesta?


Puolustusvoimat kannattanee lisätä arvailulistalle.

----------


## Ketorin

> Lyhyesti: "Metron" hyödyt katukelpoiseen raitiotiekalustoon ovat nykään niin pienet, että tunneliratkaisuissa ei minusta maksa vaivaa edes keskustella "metrosta". Sen sijaan RegioBahn-tyyppinen j
> una on minusta relevantti vaihtoehto seuraavana portaana raideliikenteen nopeuden ja kapasiteetin suhteen. Mutta tämä ei millään tavalla sulje pois ainakaan pinnassa kulkevaa raitioliikennettä.


Tottakai, mutta tämä on taas sitä kylmää realismia. Pikaraitioteillehän ei ole tunneleita tulossa, mutta kun samaa tunnelia menee "metro" kerran kymmenessä minuutissa metro, niin se on heti, kun pistäisi rahaa pankkiin.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tottakai, mutta tämä on taas sitä kylmää realismia. Pikaraitioteillehän ei ole tunneleita tulossa, mutta kun samaa tunnelia menee "metro" kerran kymmenessä minuutissa metro, niin se on heti, kun pistäisi rahaa pankkiin.


Käyttäisin itse tästä "kylmän reaalismin" sijaan ilmausta "kylmä pessimismi". Tai jopa "selittely". Noin yksinkertaisesti.

Mutta siis. Viime vuonna (vuonna 2015) julkaistussa "Raideliikenteen verkkoselvityksessä" todetaan jo sivulla 3, että:"Maanpäällisen järjestelmän joitain osia voidaan tarvittaessa viedä pitkällä tähtäimellä tunneliin hybridimäisen vaihtoehdon Ve3 tapaan, mikäli maan alle varataan tilaa."

Eli joko 1) Sulla ei tosiaan ole ollut tästä selvityksestä tietoa. Joten laitan kotiläksyksi noin yleisellä tasolla selvillä olon Helsingin kaupungin tekemistä selvityksistä. Tai 2) Valehtelet tahallasi tarkoituksenasi yrittää saada ns. suuri yleisö uskomaan, että metro on ainoa hyvä raideliikenteen muoto tms.

Loppuun muuten se, että ei ne tunnelit ole "pikaraitiotiellekään" mikään itseisarvo. Niitä voidaan tehdä, jos ne osoittautuvat oikeasti tarpeelliseksi (joukkoliikenteen strategisten tavoitteiden saavuttamiseksi), ei muuten.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Huonoa on se, että videon alussa näytetään, miten rata kulkee Hakaniemen kautta. Muiden vaihtoehtojen olemassaolosta ei kerrota lainkaan, eli tuo asia On Sovittu mitä ilmeisimmin noin. Se osoittaa kyllä puutteellista ammattitaitoa.


Poikkesin Laiturin näyttelyssä. Siellä olevassa pienoismallissa kaikki linjaukset olivat esillä, mutta Hakaniemen linjauksesta mainittiin, että suunnittelua jatketaan tämän linjauksen pohjalta ja muut ovat vain suunnitteluprosessin aikaisia hylättyjä vaihtoehtoja. Kysyin asiasta paikalla olleelta työntekijältä, joka yhtyi näkemykseen. Hän nyt ei välttämättä tiennyt asiasta sen tarkemmin kuin materiaalissa kerrotaan, mutta oli sitä mieltä että rata tulee Hakaniemen rantaan.

----------


## Ketorin

> "Raideliikenteen verkkoselvityksessä"
> 
> Loppuun muuten se, että ei ne tunnelit ole "pikaraitiotiellekään" mikään itseisarvo. Niitä voidaan tehdä, jos ne osoittautuvat oikeasti tarpeelliseksi (joukkoliikenteen strategisten tavoitteiden saavuttamiseksi), ei muuten.


En ollut kyllä tästä tietoinen. Luetaan.

Mutta niistä tunneleista. Jos halutaan tulevia kaupunkibulevardeja seurailevat pikaraitiotiet jokeritasolle joskus välillä "2050" - universumin lämpökuolema, niin Töölöjen ja Kallion/Alppilan alitus tunnelissa on aika välttämättömyys riittävälle matkanopeudelle, ei tähän kaupunkirakenteeseen muuten saa riittävän hyvin erotettua väylää. Ovat sitten kannattavia tai melko varmasti ei. Menee joka tapauksessa niin utopiaosastoon nämä vielä tänään.

----------


## Ketorin

> Poikkesin Laiturin näyttelyssä. Siellä olevassa pienoismallissa kaikki linjaukset olivat esillä, mutta Hakaniemen linjauksesta mainittiin, että suunnittelua jatketaan tämän linjauksen pohjalta ja muut ovat vain suunnitteluprosessin aikaisia hylättyjä vaihtoehtoja. Kysyin asiasta paikalla olleelta työntekijältä, joka yhtyi näkemykseen. Hän nyt ei välttämättä tiennyt asiasta sen tarkemmin kuin materiaalissa kerrotaan, mutta oli sitä mieltä että rata tulee Hakaniemen rantaan.


Luin nyt aika perusteellisesti läpi tuon raideverkkoselvityksen ja siinä oli tällainen, että linjat olisi pakko ohjata Aleksille, koska Pitkäsillalle ei mahdu enempää, mutta näemme sitten. Toki jos vaunut kääntävät Hakaniemessä, niin ongelmaa ei ole. Jotenkin kutkuttaisi, että tähän päädytään, jos niistä tulee pidempiäkin.

Ve3 kolme oli aika nannaa luettavaa, vaikkei sitä päädyttykään suosittelemaan.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Loppuun muuten se, että ei ne tunnelit ole "pikaraitiotiellekään" mikään itseisarvo. Niitä voidaan tehdä, jos ne osoittautuvat oikeasti tarpeelliseksi (joukkoliikenteen strategisten tavoitteiden saavuttamiseksi), ei muuten.


Mä kannatan selvityksen vaihtoehtoa 3 eli hybridiratkaisua. Varsinkin jos käy niin että Pisaraa ei toteuteta ollenkaan. Silloin on etelä-pohjoissuunan liikenteelle tehtävä jotain ja nykyisellä keskustan maanpäällisellä raitiotieratkaisulla (vaihtoehto 1)  ei saavuteta niitä strategisia tavoitteita jos yleiskaavan asuntomäärät kehäykkösen sisäpuolella toteutetaan. Vaihtoehto 3 on lisäksi halvempi rakentaa ja liikennöidä kuin vaihtoehto 2 (metro).

Jos Pisara rakennetaan niin vaihtoehto 1 riitttänee.

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Kruunusillat-hankkeen raitiotien yleissuunnitelma on valmistunut:

http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/fi/uuti...ma-valmistunut

----------


## 339-DF

Muutamia pikaisia huomioita yleissuunnitelmasta.

Laajasaloon johtavilla linjoilla kuljettaja ei myy matkalippuja. (Myykö siis edelleen muilla linjoilla myös vuonna 2026?)

Laajasaloon tulee säilytysvarikko 1020 vaunulle.

Sillalla nopeusrajoitus olisi 60 km/h. Epäilen, salliiko HKL lopulta kuitenkaan näin suurta nopeutta, kun sinne ehdoin tahdoin on valittu liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta kaikkein huonoin vaihtoehto eli asvaltoitu katurata. Ratkaisu on kansainvälisesti katsoen aivan käsittämätön.

Hälytysajoneuvot käyttävät siltayhteyttä kantakaupungista Laajasaloon ja ensisijaisesti nimenomaan rata-aluetta. Missähän tarkoituksessa? Siinä kuolee monet sydäripotilaat korttelikaupungin tukkoisuuteen, jos pelastuslaitos ei suostu ajamaan Itäväylää.

Linjoja tulee kaksi, jotka molemmat päättyvät keskustaan. KolmikulmaKruunuvuorentanta 10 min vuorovälillä ja nykyisellä kalustolla sekä RautatieasemaYliskylä aluksi 10 min vuorovälillä ja myöhemmin 5 min vuorovälillä sekä 45 m kaksisuuntaisella kalustolla. Tässä olen iloinen siitä, että vuosikausien rummutus on kantanut hedelmää. Linjojen pakkoyhdistäminen kantakaupungin linjoihin ei olisi tuottanut hyvää lopputulosta, vaikka vielä tässä vaiheessa pidetään päivä- ja ilta-ajan vuorovälinä kymmentä minuuttia.

Kaivokadulle on piirretty komea pysäkkialue hiukan Hakaniemen nykyisen pysäkkialueen tapaan. Parkkipaikat katoavat ja autokaistat vähenevät.

Keskustan linjausvaihtoehdot on selvitetty tarkoituksenhakuisesti ja puutteellisesti. Tässä kohtaa ammattitaito pettää. Hakaniemi on selviytynyt parhaaksi, vaikka se oikeasti on huonoin. Mietin jo, miten ulkomailla nauretaan tälle.

Pohjoisrannan vaihtoehdon torppaamiseksi on keksitty uusia reunaehtoja, kuten se, ettei Mikonkadun rataa voisi enää liikennöidä kahteen suuntaan tai se, että Stockmannin (Ylioppilastalon) pysäkki olisi lakkautettava. Aika velikultia.

Liisankadun vaihtoehdon kohdalla mainitaan mahdollisuus avata Kaisaniemen metroaseman pohjoinen sisäänkäynti ratikkapysäkin luo ja todetaan, että Laajasalon linjat eivät kuitenkaan pysähdy pysäkillä. Tohtisiko jälleen sanoa, että aika velikultia kerrassaan. Krunalaisia miellyttää sadan parkkipaikan poistuminen Liisankadulta  sitä ei ole mainittu, että ne poistuvat joka tapauksessa fillarikaistojen myötä, tulipa ratikka tai ei.

Hakaniemen vaihtoehdossa ei käytännössä ole ratkaisu mitään niistä ongelmista, joita ko. vaihtoehtoon liittyy. Pitkäsilta "on arvioitava jatkosuunnittelun yhteydessä", Kaisaniemenkadusta todetaan vaan että kyllä mahtuu. Näinköhän? Hakaniemen pysäkistä voi tulla Yliskylän linjan päätepysäkki silloin, kun keskusta ei vedä  sinne tehdään varalle puolenvaihtoraiteet. Nykyinen Hakaniemen sillan eritasoliittymä muutetaan samalla uuden sillan myötä tasoliittymäksi. Lisää hidastusta ja häiriötä raitiotielle. Siltasaarenkadulle on sentään piirretty ryhmitysraide oikealle Hakaniemenrantaan kääntyville raitiovaunuille, muuten nykyinen rataosuus on jätetty kokonaan rauhaan, vaikka se olisi pitänyt suunnitella kokonaan uudelleen tällaista vaunumäärää (+Kalastama) varten. Jatkosuunnittelua, jatkosuunnittelua. Mahtavatko poliitikot mennä lankaan?

Nihtiin tulee varakääntöpaikka (silmukka) Kruunuvuoren linjan vaunuja varten. Korkeasaareen puolestaan tulee kaksisuuntakalustoa varten kääntöraide, joka on parhaiten käyttökelpoinen keskustan suunnasta.

Koirasaarentielle esitetään ilmeisesti puhdasta raitiovaunukaistaa, siis bussiliikenne aiemmasta poiketen autokaistoilla.

Laajasalossa ei mennä suoraan Reposalmentietä (Vartiosaareen) vaan tehdään lenkki Ollinvainiolle. Palvelualue laajenee. Mahdollista on tietysti rakentaa myöhemmin Vartiosaaren tarpeisiin oikorata.

----------


## hmikko

> Pitkäsilta "on arvioitava jatkosuunnittelun yhteydessä"


Tuota ei kyllä voi kun ihmetellä. Mitä arvioitavaa on Pitkäsillassa? Sitä ei kai suojelusyistä voi leventää kuitenkaan. Vai ajetaanko tässä raitiotielle omaa kaistaa sillalla mainitsematta asiaa nimeltä?

----------


## Ketorin

No, ainakin tämän myötä sitten ratkesi se, että voiko 339 ajaa Laajasaloon, jos säilytyshallin pitää niellä Kruunuvuorenkin vaunut.

-Taas puhetta niistä yläpäästä turvonneista vaunuista  :Sad: 
-Missä vaiheessa pysäkit kaarteessa ovat muuttuneet luonnonlakien vastaisiksi?  :Sad: 
-Bussit kääntyessään niittävät jatkuvasti vastaantulevien kaistalla ja se on normaalia, ratikka ei saa.  :Sad:  Laajasalon vaunujen ei ede tarvitsisi tehdä koko koukkausta ylimääräisen ristikon hinnalla.

Maailmalla olen (kuvista) nähnyt sellaisiakin järjestelyjä, että on ihan normaali pysäkki ja sen jälkeen sitten raiteissa levennys ja niiden välissä pussinperäraide ajantasaukseen ja kääntöön. mahtuisiko rautatieaseman eteen, vai onko mahdollisuus säilyttää kahta vaunua pakollinen? http://www.openstreetmap.org/search?query=university%2C%20melbourne#map=18/-37.79828/144.96533

----------


## Minä vain

Hakaniemen vaihtoehto tuottaisi enemmän matkustajia kuin Pohjoisrannan vaihtoehto, mutta kun Pitkän sillan ylittää 1, 3, 6, 7 ja 9 ja Aleksanterinkatua kulkee 2, 4 ja 7. Miten raitiovaunujen 1, 3, 6, 7 ja 9 sekään voi mahduttaa vielä 18 vaunua tunnissa? 

Suunnitelman mukaan sillan yli ei ajettaisi ollenkaan liikennettä yötaksan aikaan. Säästääkö rahaa se, jos ajetaan pitkän matkaa kiertävää bussia suoraa reittiä kulkevan raitiovaunun sijaan, vaikka osa matkustajista menisikin pummilla?




> Kun sinne ehdoin tahdoin on valittu liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta kaikkein huonoin vaihtoehto eli asvaltoitu katurata.


Miksi rata on huonompi liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta?

----------


## 339-DF

> Hakaniemen vaihtoehto tuottaisi enemmän matkustajia kuin Pohjoisrannan vaihtoehto, mutta kun Pitkän sillan ylittää 1, 3, 6, 7 ja 9 ja Aleksanterinkatua kulkee 2, 4 ja 7. Miten raitiovaunujen 1, 3, 6, 7 ja 9 sekään voi mahduttaa vielä 18 vaunua tunnissa?


Ei mitenkään. Tai voi tietenkin, mutta se on tukkoista, hidasta ja epäsäännöllistä. Eikä verkkoa pidä missään tapauksessa suunnitella niin, että kaikki vaunut ajavat yhden valtimon kautta. Kun tulee sydäri, koko verkko kuolee. Eli kun tuolla osuudella bussi luistelee kiskoille tai nosturiauto vetää ajolangat alas, niin siinä sitä sitten ollaan. Tämä jo yksin sulkee Hakaniemen vaihtoehdoista pois kokonaan, paitsi Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa, joissa on paras tehdä aina päinvastoin.

Ykkösen voi laskea tuosta listasta pois, sehän siirtyy uudelle reitille. Mutta lisäksi tulee sitten ainakin yksi 10 min vv linja Kalasatamasta keskustaan.

En myöskään usko, että Hakaniemi tuottaisi oikeasti jotenkin enemmän matkustajia kuin Liisankatu tai Pohjoisranta. Hakaniemi on ihan kiva paikka ja onhan siellä työpaikkojakin, mutta puhe hyvistä vaihtoyhteyksistä jää puheen tasolle. Miksi Laajasalosta tuleva tahtoisi vaihtaa keskustassa metroon? Mennäkseen vaikka Matinkylään? Voi olla, että tällainenkin kummallisuus sieltä löytyy, mutta ei heitä paljon ole. Liikennemallin kuvista näkee, että tietokone uskoo vaunujen käytännössä tyhjentyvän siellä Hakaniemessä. Malli varmaan luulee, että Kaivokadulle menijät vaihtavat Hakaniemessä metroon, koska se on laskennallisesti nopeampi. Vähän ikävää, ettei suunnittelu ole osannut puuttua tähän.




> Suunnitelman mukaan sillan yli ei ajettaisi ollenkaan liikennettä yötaksan aikaan. Säästääkö rahaa se, jos ajetaan pitkän matkaa kiertävää bussia suoraa reittiä kulkevan raitiovaunun sijaan, vaikka osa matkustajista menisikin pummilla?


Ehkä sillalla ajaa yöllä busseja. Sekin olisi hyvin helsinkiläinen ratkaisu, että tehdään "ratikkasilta" mutta rakennetaan se ratikalle huonoksi ja bussille hyväksi.




> Miksi rata on huonompi liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta?


Sillalla ajetaan ratikalla lujaa. Rata on silloin tehtävä ratikan ehdoilla, esim. kallistusten osalta. Ratikan kallistustarpeet eivät ole samat kuin kumipyöräliikenteen. Suurin turvallisuusjuttu on minusta tässä urakiskon käyttö. Uraan voi päätyä vierasesineitä (esimerkiksi pultteja ym. kovaa metallia, joko ilkivaltaisesti taikka katualueilla ajoneuvoista pudoten), jotka nostavat vaunun pyörän urasta, jolloin kiskoilta suistuminen on mahdollista. Jos radalla on vain ratikkaliikennettä, voidaan käyttää vignol-kiskoa eli rautatietyyppistä kiskoa, jolloin ei ole uraa, johon niitä esineitä päätyisi.

Jos vaunu joka tapauksessa jostain syystä suistuu kiskoilta, niin urakiskoilla ja asvalttipäällysteellä vaunu nousee asvaltin päälle ja voi jatkaa matkaa pitkänkin matkan ennen pysähtymistä kun taas rautatietyyppisellä radalla vaunu "putoaa" kiskoilta ja pysähtyy huomattavasti nopeammin, kun alla ei ole tasainen alusta vaan ratapölkkyjä ja sepeliä. Pölkkyratasillalla on myös raiteen keskellä ajokiskojen välissä toiset ikään kuin kapearaiteiset kiskot, joiden tarkoitus on, että jos tulee suistuminen, ratikka ei pääse sivusuunnassa luisumaan sillan reunalle ja lopulta sillalta alas. Suistuneen vaunun hyppely pölkkyjen varassa ja sepelillä, jos on sepeliratasilta, toimii myös turvajarruna. Ja turvakiskot tehdään niin, että vaunu pysyy nimenomaan pölkkyjen päällä, eikä pääse kallistumaan ja kaatumaan. Tällaiset on meilläkin metrossa.

Siltaa ei tarvitse tehdä edes sepeliratana, vaan voidaan tehdä erillistä siltarataa, jossa on kiintoraide ja ikän kuin suuri kuoppa kiskojen välissä. Se pysäyttää vaunun vielä tehokkaammin.

HKL:n rataosastolta kerrottiin, että tällä hetkellä he tekevät osan radan kunnossapidosta kumpiyöräkalustolla, mutta hankinnassa on lähivuosina hybridikalustoa (siis kumipyöräauto, jonka alla on teräspyörät) ja heidän näkökulmastaan ei ole mitään ongelmaa siinä, että rata tehdään sellaiseksi, että sinne pääsee vain kiskokalustolla. Tampereella sikäläinen Pelastuslaitos on juuri tehnyt sellaisen periaateratkaisun, että ratikkakaistaa ei tarvitse tehdä heille ajokelpoiseksi, jos rinnalla on väylä, jota voi ajaa. Siis autokaista taikka Kruunusillan tapauksessa leveä pyöräily-jalankulku.




> Tuota ei kyllä voi kun ihmetellä. Mitä arvioitavaa on Pitkäsillassa? Sitä ei kai suojelusyistä voi leventää kuitenkaan. Vai ajetaanko tässä raitiotielle omaa kaistaa sillalla mainitsematta asiaa nimeltä?


Kyllä siellä jossain kohtaa mainittiin ihan suoraankin, että kaistat olis kivat.

Olen sitä mieltä, ettei tuon luokan (260 miljoonaa euroa!) päätöstä voi tehdä niin, että rakennetaan nyt vaan ja kattellaan sitten myöhemmin josko voisi vai eikö voi ja ei voidakaan kun kokoomus ei tykkää jne. Jos ei se nyt ihan virkavirhe ole, niin ainakin totaalisen ammattitaidotonta touhua suunnitella hyvä yhteys ja jättää kaikkein keskeisin osuus tosiasiallisesti suunnittelematta. Jos toimeksianto on ollut puutteellinen, niin sitten mennään pomon luo ja sanotaan että ei tätä näin voi tehdä, korjaa toimeksiantoa. Tai sitten valitaan jatkoon sellainen vaihtoehto, jossa tuota ongelmaa ei ole.




> No, ainakin tämän myötä sitten ratkesi se, että voiko 339 ajaa Laajasaloon, jos säilytyshallin pitää niellä Kruunuvuorenkin vaunut.


En ole nähnyt hallista mitään luonnoskuvia. Jos siitä tulee Töölön (tai Jokerille suunnitellun Laajalahden) kaltainen umpiperähalli, niin sitten ei auta. Näinhän voi käydä, jos siellä säilytetään vain Yliskylän kalustoa. Mutta jos sinne tulisi ympäriajo, niin sitten tietysti pääsisi!




> -Missä vaiheessa pysäkit kaarteessa ovat muuttuneet luonnonlakien vastaisiksi?


Silloin kun esteettömyydestä tuli niin tärkeä juttu, että kaikki muu väistyy sen tieltä ja meitä kaikkia on kohdeltava ikään kuin me olisimme vammaisia. Kaarrepysäkillä osa ovista jää väkisinkin kauemmas korokkeesta, joten pyörätuolilla ei pääse sisään ja ulos joka ovesta. Sehän ei ole mahdollista.




> -Bussit kääntyessään niittävät jatkuvasti vastaantulevien kaistalla ja se on normaalia, ratikka ei saa.  Laajasalon vaunujen ei ede tarvitsisi tehdä koko koukkausta ylimääräisen ristikon hinnalla.


Niinpä. En minäkään ymmärrä logiikkaa tässä. Sama ongelmahan oli Annankadullakin. Ja bussit voivat koukkia ilman mitään rajoituksia, sen sijaan ratikalle olisi voinut määrätä vaikka kohtaamiskiellon tai jopa liikennevaloin hoitaa muukin liikenne pois osuudelta siksi aikaa. Mutta eihän se käynyt. On kätevää keksiä ratikalle sellaisia reunaehtoja, mitä millään muulla liikennemuodolla ei ole, jos ei tykkää ratikoista tai haluaa tehdä niiden elämän vaikeaksi. Tämä on hyvä esimerkki siitä. Tuollainen koukkaus Snellun kulmassa olisi huomattavasti pienempi riskitekijä kuin ajattaa kaikki vaunut Pitkänsillan yli.

----------


## petteri

> Jos vaunu joka tapauksessa jostain syystä suistuu kiskoilta, niin urakiskoilla ja asvalttipäällysteellä vaunu nousee asvaltin päälle ja voi jatkaa matkaa pitkänkin matkan ennen pysähtymistä kun taas rautatietyyppisellä radalla vaunu "putoaa" kiskoilta ja pysähtyy huomattavasti nopeammin, kun alla ei ole tasainen alusta vaan ratapölkkyjä ja sepeliä.


Tämä yksityiskohta taitaa kyllä kaupunkioloissa ja kohtuullisilla nopeuksilla olla yksi urakiskon ja asfalttipäällysteen etu. Kaupunkinopeuksissa ratikan matkustajien kannalta on turvallisempaa, että suistumistilanteessa hidastuvuus on matalampi. Silloilla taas on kaiteet, ei sitä rekkojakaan silloilta kaiteiden läpi putoile.

----------


## iiko

> Nihtiin tulee varakääntöpaikka (silmukka) Kruunuvuoren linjan vaunuja varten. Korkeasaareen puolestaan tulee kaksisuuntakalustoa varten kääntöraide, joka on parhaiten käyttökelpoinen keskustan suunnasta.


Minulle ei ole oikein auennut, miksi mennään kaksisuuntaiseen kalustoon ja tuotetaan uusi entisen kanssa osittain epäyhteensopiva järjestelmä? Osittain sen takia, että kyllähän kaksisuuntavaunulla pystyy kääntösilmukkaan ajamaan, mutta yksisuuntaisella ei kaksisuuntavaunujen rataa? Nytkin Helsinki rakentaa yksisuuntaisia Articeja, jotka tulevat ajelemaan vuosikymmeniä, joten noillakaan ei siis olisi mitään asiaa tuonne.

----------


## hmikko

> No, ainakin tämän myötä sitten ratkesi se, että voiko 339 ajaa Laajasaloon, jos säilytyshallin pitää niellä Kruunuvuorenkin vaunut.


Ymmärsin, että Haakoninlahden haaran päähän tulee silmukka, eli kai ainakin jonnekin Laajasaloon voi ajaa.

----------


## vristo

Nimbyt heräävät kaikkialla, missä ikinä kuulevat raitiovaunun tulevan koti-ikkunansa taakse:

Sorsan talon ikkunoiden alta kulkeva raitiovaunu huolestuttaa Helsingin Merihaasssa http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a145559102...a0a412372dc447

Pahimmat nimbyilykohteet lienee asuntola syrjäytyneille tai vammaisille sekä uusi raitiotielinjaus.

----------


## 339-DF

Hauskinta on se, että kun ratikkaa ollaan jostain lakkauttamassa, niin sitäkin vastustetaan raivoisasti (Arkadiankatu, Käpylä). 

Koskaan et muuttua saa...

No, tuo Merihaan nimbyily jää kyllä omaan arvoonsa, ei siitä kannata välittää.




> Ymmärsin, että Haakoninlahden haaran päähän tulee silmukka, eli kai ainakin jonnekin Laajasaloon voi ajaa.


Joo, sinne asti pääsee joka tapauksessa.




> Minulle ei ole oikein auennut, miksi mennään kaksisuuntaiseen kalustoon ja tuotetaan uusi entisen kanssa osittain epäyhteensopiva järjestelmä? Osittain sen takia, että kyllähän kaksisuuntavaunulla pystyy kääntösilmukkaan ajamaan, mutta yksisuuntaisella ei kaksisuuntavaunujen rataa? Nytkin Helsinki rakentaa yksisuuntaisia Articeja, jotka tulevat ajelemaan vuosikymmeniä, joten noillakaan ei siis olisi mitään asiaa tuonne.


Kaksisuuntaisista vaunuista on kuitenkin selkeää etua, ja niitä ollaan joka tapauksessa hankkimassa jokeria varten. Idea on, että Laajasalon kalusto on identtistä jokerin kanssa. Etu tässä on se, ettei tarvitse varata tilaa suurille kääntösilmukoille. Varsinkin Vartiosaaressa se olisi korkeuserojen takia hankalaa. Toinen keskeinen etu on se, että rata voidaan ottaa tarvittaessa käyttöön vaiheittain. (Ei liity tähän, mutta esimerkiksi Telakkarannan/Hernesaaren kohdalla kaksisuuntaisista olisi hyötyä, kun ei tarvitsisi rakentaa silmukkaa vain muutaman vuoden tilapäistä käyttöä varten. Sama Jätkäsaaressa.)

Minusta ei pidä olla itsetarkoitus se, että kaikilla vaunuilla pääsee joka paikkaan. Ei bussipuolellakaan voi ajaa mitä tahansa linjaa millä tahansa kalustolla. Hyvä perusperiaate se toki on (ettei ruveta laatimaan omaa standardia jokaiselle ratahaaralle), mutta siitä täytyy voida myös luopua silloin, kun se on perusteltua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hauskinta on se, että kun ratikkaa ollaan jostain lakkauttamassa, niin sitäkin vastustetaan raivoisasti (Arkadiankatu, Käpylä). 
> 
> Koskaan et muuttua saa...
> 
> No, tuo Merihaan nimbyily jää kyllä omaan arvoonsa, ei siitä kannata välittää.
> 
> Joo, sinne asti pääsee joka tapauksessa.
> 
> Kaksisuuntaisista vaunuista on kuitenkin selkeää etua, ja niitä ollaan joka tapauksessa hankkimassa jokeria varten. Idea on, että Laajasalon kalusto on identtistä jokerin kanssa. Etu tässä on se, ettei tarvitse varata tilaa suurille kääntösilmukoille. Varsinkin Vartiosaaressa se olisi korkeuserojen takia hankalaa. Toinen keskeinen etu on se, että rata voidaan ottaa tarvittaessa käyttöön vaiheittain. (Ei liity tähän, mutta esimerkiksi Telakkarannan/Hernesaaren kohdalla kaksisuuntaisista olisi hyötyä, kun ei tarvitsisi rakentaa silmukkaa vain muutaman vuoden tilapäistä käyttöä varten. Sama Jätkäsaaressa.)
> ...


Onkohan viimeisten suunnitelmien takaa-ajatus että Laajasalon ratikat jäävät Hakaniemeen?

Jos näin on, niin Laajasalon linjan kalustoksi, ja Jokerinkin kalustoksi, kannattaa tilata 1435 mm raideleveyden ja täysleveitä vanuja, että porukka mahtuisi paremmin kyytiin. Tamperehan luultavasti tilaa niitä joka tapauksessa joten kimppatilaus voisi kannattaa parhaiten.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Onkohan viimeisten suunnitelmien takaa-ajatus että Laajasalon ratikat jäävät Hakaniemeen?


Sitä on selvitetty vaihtoehtona ja se on mainittu yleissuunnitelmassa. Sitä ei kuitenkaan suositella, vaan suositusvaihtoehto on keskustaan saakka.

----------


## hmikko

> kannattaa tilata 1435 mm raideleveyden


Tuo on kyllä ihan eri luokan juttu kuin kaksisuuntaiset vaunut. Kaksisuuntaisilla 1000 mm vaunuilla voi kuitenkin ajaa nykyisellä verkolla ja varikoilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo on kyllä ihan eri luokan juttu kuin kaksisuuntaiset vaunut. Kaksisuuntaisilla 1000 mm vaunuilla voi kuitenkin ajaa nykyisellä verkolla ja varikoilla.


Mutta jos ei ole tarvetta? 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta jos ei ole tarvetta?


Vaikuttaako sinusta hyvältä idealta hirttäytyä lopullisesti siihen, että päättäri on aina Hakaniemessä, tai muussa tapauksessa pitää ruveta tekemään 1435 mm kiskoa nykyisen verkon alueelle?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta jos ei ole tarvetta?


On tarvetta. Huollot ja korjaukset on Koskelassa.

Muistatko Rainer sen Jokerin yhteydessä tehdyn raideleveysselvityksen? Siinä todettiin, ettei 1435 tarjoa mitään rakenteellista etua 1000 verrattuna. Ei voi ajaa lujempaa, kaarteissa ei eroa jne. Miksi haluaisit leveämmän raideleveyden?

2,65 m korileveys ja 1000 mm on sinänsä mahdollinen yhdistelmä, ja sen mäkin oikeastaan haluaisin ainakin jokerille. Sellaisia vaunuja ei (juuri) missään ole, mutta tilaus on sen verran iso, ettei ole mikään ongelma kalustovalmistajille levittää 2,4 m vaunua sen 25 senttiä ja tehdä tarjous. Mitään rakenteellista estettä sille, että rakentaisi 2650/1000-vaunuja, ei ole.

----------


## vristo

> 2,65 m korileveys ja 1000 mm on sinänsä mahdollinen yhdistelmä, ja sen mäkin oikeastaan haluaisin ainakin jokerille. Sellaisia vaunuja ei (juuri) missään ole, mutta tilaus on sen verran iso, ettei ole mikään ongelma kalustovalmistajille levittää 2,4 m vaunua sen 25 senttiä ja tehdä tarjous. Mitään rakenteellista estettä sille, että rakentaisi 2650/1000-vaunuja, ei ole.


 Allaolevan linkin kuvassa Bielefeldin Stadtbahnin uutta ja vanhaa kalustoa. Vasemmalla 2.3 metriä leveä Düwagin M8C ja oikealla GTZ8-B, Vamos-vaunu, jonka korin leveys matkustamon kohdalta on 2.65 metriä (metrin korkeudelle korin leveys on 2.30). Bielefeldin Stadtbahnin raideleveys on 1000 millimetriä.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...859677080).jpg

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On tarvetta. Huollot ja korjaukset on Koskelassa.
> 
> Muistatko Rainer sen Jokerin yhteydessä tehdyn raideleveysselvityksen? Siinä todettiin, ettei 1435 tarjoa mitään rakenteellista etua 1000 verrattuna. Ei voi ajaa lujempaa, kaarteissa ei eroa jne. Miksi haluaisit leveämmän raideleveyden?
> 
> 2,65 m korileveys ja 1000 mm on sinänsä mahdollinen yhdistelmä, ja sen mäkin oikeastaan haluaisin ainakin jokerille. Sellaisia vaunuja ei (juuri) missään ole, mutta tilaus on sen verran iso, ettei ole mikään ongelma kalustovalmistajille levittää 2,4 m vaunua sen 25 senttiä ja tehdä tarjous. Mitään rakenteellista estettä sille, että rakentaisi 2650/1000-vaunuja, ei ole.


Jokerin selvitys on tehty sitä ajatellen että Jokerin vaunujen on pystyttävä ajamaan myös Laajasalossa ja Laajasalon raitiovaunujen nykyisellä verkolla. Lisäksi yhteinen varikko kaikille kolmelle verkoille tukee ajatusta. 

Jos nykyiselle verkolle ja Laajasalon verkolle ei tule yhteisiä osuuksia (joissa on yhteisiä pysäkkejä) niin sitä tarvetta ei ole. Nykyiselle Koskelan varikollekaan ei ajeta kaupallisia vuoroja joten lähinnä akateeminen kysymys pitäisikö siellä säilytettävien vaunujen olla samankokoisia ja samalla raideleveydellä.

Eri ketjuissa esitetyissä puheenvuoroissa on käynyt ilmi että yhdistelmä 1000 mm raideleveys ja 2650 mm korileveys ei ole täysin ihanteellinen, vaikka se paperilla näyttäisi toimivan niin vaunun ominaisuudet kärsivät, ja vaunuista tulisi luultavasti kalliimpia kuin sarjavalmisteinen 1435 mm vaunu. Kaikki uudet raitiotiet joita rakennetaan maailmalla rakennettaisiin varmasti 1000/2650 millisiksi jos se olisi kestävin ja taloudellisin ratkaisu mutta näin ei tehdä. Tai miksi pidättäytyä 2650 mm:ssä jos raideleveys on puoli metriä leveämpi kuin nykyisillä raitioteillä? Miksei saman tien 2800 mm leveä kori jolloin tilaa varmasti riittää useammallekin lastenvaunulle!

Verkon myöhempi laajentaminen aidoksi light-rapid transitiksi tai "hybridimetroksi" onnistuisi paremin jos vaunut olisivat alusta alkaen riittävän isoja ja suunniteltuja 80 km/h nopeuksille. Tämä olisi tarpeellista jos verkkoa pidennetään esim Viikkiin ja Malmille tai Konalaan tai jos Jokerista vedetään haaroja länsi-Espooseen. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:32 ----------




> Allaolevan linkin kuvassa Bielefeldin Stadtbahnin uutta ja vanhaa kalustoa. Vasemmalla 2.3 metriä leveä Düwagin M8C ja oikealla GTZ8-B, Vamos-vaunu, jonka korin leveys matkustamon kohdalta on 2.65 metriä (metrin korkeudelle korin leveys on 2.30). Bielefeldin Stadtbahnin raideleveys on 1000 millimetriä.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...859677080).jpg


Tämä on mielenkiintoisa vaihtoehto, mutta nyt täytyy muistaa että Bielefeldissä verkon metromaisuudesta ja historiasta johtuen kaluston lattiakorkeus on metrin luokkaa maan pinnasta, eli vaatii korkeat laiturit kaikille pysäkeille. Tai sitten pysäkeillä on oltava lohkot erikseen matalalattiakalustoa ja korkealattiakalustoa varten jos niitä ajetaan sekaisin. Ei täysin poissuljettua Jokerin/Laajasalon kohdallakaan jos yhteiset pysäkit nykyverkon kanssa jää vain pariin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Rainer hyvä, et nyt edelleenkään kertonut, mitä etua siitä 1435:sta olisi. Korkeampi nopeus? Paremmat kaarreominaisuudet? Tasaisempi kulku? Kauniimpi väri? Mitä?

Koskelaa koskevan kohdan taisit käsittää väärin. Säilyttää voidaan vaikka missä, mutta korjaustoimenpiteet keskitetään kaikki yhteen paikkaan ja se on Koskela. Koskee jopa Jokeria; Roihupellossa voidaan tehdä yhtä sun toista, mutta suurimmat korjaukset tehdään Koskelassa.

Sitä en usko, että 2650/1000 olisi juuri kalliimpi per neliömetri kuin 2400/1000, jos tilausmäärä on jokeri+laajasalo. Mistä olet saanut tällaisen käsityksen?

Raideleveysselvitys on sen verran vanha, että Laajasaloa ei silloin vielä suunniteltu pitkille vaunuille eikä kaksisuuntavaunuille. Se on suht uusi ajatus.

----------


## hmikko

> Nykyiselle Koskelan varikollekaan ei ajeta kaupallisia vuoroja joten lähinnä akateeminen kysymys pitäisikö siellä säilytettävien vaunujen olla samankokoisia ja samalla raideleveydellä.


No se 1435 mm rata Hakaniemestä / Nihdistä Koskelaan maksaa ihan epäakateemista rahaa. Tai tokihan raideliikennevälineitä voi kuljetella huoltoon kuorma-autoilla, kuten metron osalta on ollut tapana arktisista erityisolosuhteista johtuen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainer hyvä, et nyt edelleenkään kertonut, mitä etua siitä 1435:sta olisi. Korkeampi nopeus? Paremmat kaarreominaisuudet? Tasaisempi kulku? Kauniimpi väri? Mitä?


Jokerin raideleveysselvitys ei anna kovin paljon arvoa sille että leveämpään vaunuun mahtuu enemmän väkeä ja ne jotka liikkuvat lastenvaunujen, pyörätuolien ja rollaattoseiden tms kanssa mahtuvat paremin mukaan. 

Selvitys ei kerro muita kaupunkeja joissa olisi uusia 1000 mm leveitä raitioteitä kuin pari italialaista ja muutama  espanjalainen kaupunki joissa liikenne on suurilta osin metrotunneleissa ja kokonaan eristetyillä radoilla, tai historialliseista syistä vanhan verkon laajentamista. Samaan sarjaan kuuluu toki myös Tallinna, mutta laajennus ei ole kovin pitkä siellä.

Raportti lähtee siitä että kaikkia vaunuja on pystyttävä ajamaan myös nykyisen kantakaupungin verkolla, vaikka todellisuudessa tarvetta ei ole.  Jokerin (ja Laajasalon) vaunut voidaan, jos tulevat kantakaupunkiin, ohjata sellaisille uusille reitillee jolla ei olisi yhteisiä osuuksia nykyisten kanssa.




> Koskelaa koskevan kohdan taisit käsittää väärin. Säilyttää voidaan vaikka missä, mutta korjaustoimenpiteet keskitetään kaikki yhteen paikkaan ja se on Koskela. Koskee jopa Jokeria; Roihupellossa voidaan tehdä yhtä sun toista, mutta suurimmat korjaukset tehdään Koskelassa.


Jokerin vaunut tulevat Koskelaan pohjoisesta. Laajasalon vaunujen kanssa vähän kinkkisempi, siirrot tehtävä yöaikaan joka tapauksessa jos korin leveys suurempi kuin 2400 mm ettei leikkaa pysäkillä odottavien jalkoja. Luultavasti lasketaan sen varaan että Laajasalosta rakennetaan haara Itäkeskukseen. 




> Sitä en usko, että 2650/1000 olisi juuri kalliimpi per neliömetri kuin 2400/1000, jos tilausmäärä on jokeri+laajasalo. Mistä olet saanut tällaisen käsityksen?


Jos koko verkon raidelevekdeksi naulataan 1000 mm niin Laajasaloon tilataan 2400 mm leveitä vaunuja, ja Jokerin 2650 mm leveä sarja olisi silloin pienempi, ja toisaalta referenssejä sellaisista on liian vähän että voi edullisuudesta sanoa mitään. Voi olla hyppy tyuntemattomaan.




> Raideleveysselvitys on sen verran vanha, että Laajasaloa ei silloin vielä suunniteltu pitkille vaunuille eikä kaksisuuntavaunuille. Se on suht uusi ajatus.


Niin, ja raportti  ei laske kovin paljon arvoa noille kauemmas kulkevien ratojen vaatimuksiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> vaikka todellisuudessa tarvetta ei ole.


Sie keksit tuon nyt kyllä ihan omasta päästäsi. Täällä reaalitodellisuudessa suunnittelu nojaa siihen, että Hakaniemi ei ole päättäri ja että keskustan 1000 mm radoilla ajetaan Kaivokadulle ja varikolle.




> Laajasalon vaunujen kanssa vähän kinkkisempi, siirrot tehtävä yöaikaan


Edelleen, se 1435 mm rata pitäis ensin rakentaa tuolle välille, ennen kuin 1435 mm vaunu kulkee mihinkään aikaan.

----------


## Ketorin

> Raportti lähtee siitä että kaikkia vaunuja on pystyttävä ajamaan myös nykyisen kantakaupungin verkolla, vaikka todellisuudessa tarvetta ei ole.  Jokerin (ja Laajasalon) vaunut voidaan, jos tulevat kantakaupunkiin, ohjata sellaisille uusille reitillee jolla ei olisi yhteisiä osuuksia nykyisten kanssa.
> 
> t. Rainer


Kolmikiskoinen rata toimii toidella hyvin kombolla 1000/2300 mm ja 1435/2650 mm, kynnykset osuuvat yhteisen kiskon puolella n. 5 cm päähän toisistaan, joka on riittävän lähellä yhteiselle laiturille.

Tekisi se silti huomattavia ja kalliita muutoksia nykyiseen verkkoon, mutta tehtävissä sisääntuloväylien osalta, jos sellaiseen typeryyteen ruvettaisiin. Nyt suunnittelu on selvästi kuitenkin ihastunut noihin Bielefield-tyylisiin jenkkakahva-vaunuihin ja pysäkkien muutos ja liukuvat astinlaudat siirtymäajalla ovat "teknisesti mahdottomia", koska joku jossain sanoo niin.

_"Penteleen pullamössöt. silloin kun minä olin nuori, niin linja-autot eivät niianneet, että pääsi kyytiin ja vammaiset ja imettävät tajusivat pysyä kotona!"_ Miksi ehdoin tahdoin teemme kaikesta itsellemme niin vaikeaa? Matala lattia ei ole luonnollinen rakenne sen paremmin linkalle kuin raitsikallekaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Matala lattia ei ole luonnollinen rakenne sen paremmin linkalle kuin raitsikallekaan.


Mutta se on luonnollinen rakenne ihmiselle. Joukkoliikennevälineitä tehdään ihmisille, ei muille joukkoliikennevälineille.

----------


## aulis

Onkohan tässä sellainen kehityskulku nähtävissä, että henkilöautoliikennettä painostettaisiin Pohjoisrantaan ja Espalle, pois Hakaniemestä ja Kaivokadulta? Hämeentien läpiajo poistuu jo, ja tämän suunnitelman yhteydessä puolet kaistoista Kaivokadulta. Ehkä tämän on laskettu mahdollistavan ratikoille omat kaistat Pitkälle sillalle, mutta sitä ei vain vielä suoraan sanota jotta kritiikki ei kaataisi koko yleissuunnitelmaa  parempi tuoda esiin "lisäselvityksen" jälkeen. Olenko liian optimisti?

Itsehän edelleen haaveilen Mannerheimintien itäpuolen pyhittämisestä keskustassa kevyelle liikenteelle ja Kaivokadun autoliikenteen ohjaamisesta kokonaan Postikadun kautta. Raitiovaunuilta poistuisi valtaosa nykyisistä liikennevaloista, käytännössä Erottajalta Kaisaniemeen olisi lähes Aleksanterinkadun tapaiset olosuhteet. Lieköhän kukaan laskenut tuolle kannattavuutta? Taitaisi olla aivan liian korkea toteutuakseen Helsingissä.

----------


## vristo

> _"Penteleen pullamössöt. silloin kun minä olin nuori, niin linja-autot eivät niianneet, että pääsi kyytiin ja vammaiset ja imettävät tajusivat pysyä kotona!"_ Miksi ehdoin tahdoin teemme kaikesta itsellemme niin vaikeaa? Matala lattia ei ole luonnollinen rakenne sen paremmin linkalle kuin raitsikallekaan.


Itse olen juuri nyt väliaikaisesti liikuntaesteinen sunnuntaina sattuneen työtapaturman vuoksi. 

Klikkaa! 

Esteettömyys on tullut nyt tutuksi (ja tulee seuraavien viikkojen ajan) ja mielestäni välttämätön osa nykyaikaa. Paluuta menneisyyden korkeisiin kynnyksen ja portaisiin ei enää ole. Kyllä on aika hankalaa könytä edes välipalattomaan NrI-vaunuun kun toiselle jalalle ei voi varata ollenkaan painoa ja kahden kainalosauvan avustuksella pitää hilata itsensä kyytiin. Onneksi nekin ovat piakkoin historiaa. Samaten Sm1/2-junat.

----------


## hmikko

> Keskustan linjausvaihtoehdot on selvitetty tarkoituksenhakuisesti ja puutteellisesti. Tässä kohtaa ammattitaito pettää. Hakaniemi on selviytynyt parhaaksi, vaikka se oikeasti on huonoin. Mietin jo, miten ulkomailla nauretaan tälle.


Osui suunnitelman selostuksesta silmään, että matkustajamäärien mallinnuksessa on oletettu, että Pisara on toteutettuna. Ts. ilmeisesti Hakaniemi on mallin mukaan käypä vaihtopaikka lähijuniin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Osui suunnitelman selostuksesta silmään, että matkustajamäärien mallinnuksessa on oletettu, että Pisara on toteutettuna. Ts. ilmeisesti Hakaniemi on mallin mukaan käypä vaihtopaikka lähijuniin.


Jotenkin tuo ei kovin paljon yllätä. Hakaniemi on pitänyt jostain syystä saada keinolla millä hyvänsä näyttämään paremmalta. Vähän sellaista länsimetrotautia havaittavissa. Kohta sieltä varmaan paljastuu, että Hakaniemeen on sijoitettu myös HelsinkiTallinna-tunnelin pohjoispää asemineen...




> Jokerin raideleveysselvitys ei anna kovin paljon arvoa sille että leveämpään vaunuun mahtuu enemmän väkeä ja ne jotka liikkuvat lastenvaunujen, pyörätuolien ja rollaattoseiden tms kanssa mahtuvat paremin mukaan...


Voi voi. Tässä on taas tainnut käydä niin sanotusti rainerit. Onhan se ennenkin nähty. Haluat jotakin (leveämmät vaunut), syykin on selvillä (mukavampi matkustaa). Mutta yrität kovasti keksiä puhtaasti tuulesta temmattuja perusteluita että miksi se haluamasi vaatisi jotain mitä se ei vaadi (1435). Mutta kun niitä perusteluja ei nyt vaan ole. Esimerkiksi tuo lainaamani kohta  vaununleveys ja raideleveys ovat kaksi ihan eri asiaa, eivätkä ne oikeastaan riipu toisistaan, ei ainakaan näissä luokissa missä liikumme. Ei ole mikään "hyppy tuntemattomaan" sanoa Transulle, että levittäkää sitä meidän ratikkaa 25 cm. Mä en tietenkään ole kalustoasiantuntija, mutta jos Antero, joka vuosikausia teki töitä vaunuhankinnan parissa Helsingissä ja joka taitaa nyt tehdä vastaavaa työtä Tampereella, joskus ehtii ja viitsii nämä lukea, niin ehkä hän voi vahvistaa. Ei se Artic siitä mihinkään muutu, vaikka sen raideleveys pysyy nykyisenä ja kori on vähän nykyistä leveämpi.

Ymmärrän, että se raideleveysselvitys ei tunnu kivalta, kun se ei tue sitä mitä tahtoisit sen tukevan. Se on silti ihan asiantuntijoiden kirjoittama, enkä mä ainakaan löydä sieltä mitään vakavampia puutteita. Puhuit aiemmin 80 km/h nopeudesta. Meidän Articit pystyy siihen ihan hyvin nyt jo, testattu on. Pystyvät ihan yhtä hyvin, vaikka olisi vähän leveämpi kori.

Jos Helsinki tekisi uuden järjestelmän, eikä täällä olisi ratikoita ollenkaan, niin totta kai 2650/1435 olisi luonteva valinta. Se on standardi, kuten kirjoitat (tosin Ranskassa on päädytty useissa uusissa kaupungeissa 2400/1435, en oikein ymmärrä että miksi; on niillä toisaalta uusia järjestelmiä matalilla vaihteillakin). Mutta mitään todellista haittaa ei ole siitä, että valitaan 2650/1000. Näin voidaan tehdä, jos siihen on joku syy. Niin kuin nyt vaikka se, että kaupungissa on kymmeniä kilometrejä 1000 mm rataa ja Koskelaan on tulossa ne korjaamotilat joka tapauksessa. Helsinki on nyt lyönyt lukkoon 2400/1000. Olen sun kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että se vaunu on ahtaampi kuin 2650 ja näkisin mielelläni 2650-vaunuja Jokerilla ja miksei Laajasalossakin. Ymmärrän kuitenkin valitun ratkaisun. Vaikka se ei ole paras, niin on se silti ihan okei. Se, mitä en ollenkaan ymmärrä, on että 2400:n kasvattaminen 2650:een jotenkin sun mielestä pakottaisi 1000:n kasvattamisen 1435:een samalla. Näin ei ole, ei vaikka miten muuta väittäisit.

Jos bulevardisointi lähtee käyntiin ja sen myötä pääradat (Mansku, Hämeentie, Mäkelänkatu) pannaan kuntoon, niin pidän hyvin todennäköisenä, että meillä on siinä vaiheessa kaksiportainen 1000-verkko. Pääradoilla ajetaan 2650-kalustolla, mutta Viipurinkadut ja Tehtaankadut jäävät nykyiselle speksille. Saa nähdä saako sitä päivää nähdä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voi voi. Tässä on taas tainnut käydä niin sanotusti rainerit. Onhan se ennenkin nähty. Haluat jotakin (leveämmät vaunut), syykin on selvillä (mukavampi matkustaa). Mutta yrität kovasti keksiä puhtaasti tuulesta temmattuja perusteluita että miksi se haluamasi vaatisi jotain mitä se ei vaadi (1435). Mutta kun niitä perusteluja ei nyt vaan ole. Esimerkiksi tuo lainaamani kohta  vaununleveys ja raideleveys ovat kaksi ihan eri asiaa, eivätkä ne oikeastaan riipu toisistaan, ei ainakaan näissä luokissa missä liikumme. Ei ole mikään "hyppy tuntemattomaan" sanoa Transulle, että levittäkää sitä meidän ratikkaa 25 cm. Mä en tietenkään ole kalustoasiantuntija, mutta jos Antero, joka vuosikausia teki töitä vaunuhankinnan parissa Helsingissä ja joka taitaa nyt tehdä vastaavaa työtä Tampereella, joskus ehtii ja viitsii nämä lukea, niin ehkä hän voi vahvistaa. Ei se Artic siitä mihinkään muutu, vaikka sen raideleveys pysyy nykyisenä ja kori on vähän nykyistä leveämpi.
> 
> Ymmärrän, että se raideleveysselvitys ei tunnu kivalta, kun se ei tue sitä mitä tahtoisit sen tukevan. Se on silti ihan asiantuntijoiden kirjoittama, enkä mä ainakaan löydä sieltä mitään vakavampia puutteita. Puhuit aiemmin 80 km/h nopeudesta. Meidän Articit pystyy siihen ihan hyvin nyt jo, testattu on. Pystyvät ihan yhtä hyvin, vaikka olisi vähän leveämpi kori.


Mun näkemys on se, että jos kerran rakennetaan uutta niin tehdään se kunnolla. Raideleveysselvitys naulaa kiinni vaunujen kooksi 2400/1000 synergiaetujen vuoksi, mutta jos ne synergiaedut rajoittuvat vaunujen ja ratojen kunossapitoon nii matkustajien etu painaa mielestäni enemmän.

Transtechillä on tällä hetkellä vain 2400/1000 mm vaunu referenssinä ja se varmaan tarjoaa Tampereelle 2650/1435 koska se tarvitsee referenssejä tästä hyvin yleisestä vaunukoosta että se voi tarjota sitä muille kaupungeille. Tampereen tarjouksessa voi varmaan ottaa huomioon että  suunnittelukustannuksia ei tarvitse maksattaa vain Tampereella koska vaunutyppi menisi varmaan kaupaksi muille kunhan yksi kauppa ensin saadaan. 2650/1000 mm on niin harvinainen koko että se vaatii koko vaunun uudelleensuunnittelua ilman varmuutta että mikään muu kaupunki ostaa sen.

t. Rainer

----------


## iiko

> Sorsan talon ikkunoiden alta kulkeva raitiovaunu huolestuttaa Helsingin Merihaasssa http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a145559102...a0a412372dc447
> 
> Pahimmat nimbyilykohteet lienee asuntola syrjäytyneille tai vammaisille sekä uusi raitiotielinjaus.


Tavallaan ymmärrän tuon, mitä nyt perustelut lähtevät hieman lapasesta. Tuskin kukaan merihakalainen edes odottaa sitä, että suurin ääni heidän ikkunansa alla on linnunlaulu...

Se, miksi tuossa linjauksessa on ongelmia, on minusta tuon maakaistaleen kapeus. Puita todennäköisesti jouduttaisiin kaatamaan tuolta alueelta, lisäksi tuo hankaloittaisi rannan käyttöä. Muutenkin pidän arvokkaana sitä, että rantoja jätetään yleiseen käyttöön eikä niitä rakenneta umpeen. Haastava paikka tuo on joka tapauksessa, sillä esimerkiksi radan vieminen Merihaan tunnelin kautta Haapaniemenkadulle ja siitä Sörnäisten rantatien ylitse Haapaniemenkadulle ei liene järkevää, vai olisiko?

----------


## Ketorin

> Mutta se on luonnollinen rakenne ihmiselle. Joukkoliikennevälineitä tehdään ihmisille, ei muille joukkoliikennevälineille.


Ideaalinen rakenne paikallisliikenteeseen olisi kaksikerroksinen ajoneuvo, jossa yläkerrassa on tiheästi istuimia yhtenäisenä rivinä ja alakerrassa väljempää.

Maksaisi varmaan vain niin saamaristi, plus pysäkkiajat voisivat pidentyä.

----------


## Minä vain

Jos tähän typeryyteen ryhdytään, että Laajasalon vaunut ajavat Pitkän sillan kautta, onko Snellmaninkadun ja Hakaniemenrannan risteysten välille mitenkään mahdollista rakentaa kolmatta ja neljättä raidetta näin:



Punainen on raitiotie ja vihreä ajoneuvojen reitti.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Itse olen juuri nyt väliaikaisesti liikuntaesteinen sunnuntaina sattuneen työtapaturman vuoksi. 
> Klikkaa! 
> Esteettömyys on tullut nyt tutuksi (ja tulee seuraavien viikkojen ajan) ja mielestäni välttämätön osa nykyaikaa. Paluuta menneisyyden korkeisiin kynnyksen ja portaisiin ei enää ole. Kyllä on aika hankalaa könytä edes välipalattomaan NrI-vaunuun kun toiselle jalalle ei voi varata ollenkaan painoa ja kahden kainalosauvan avustuksella pitää hilata itsensä kyytiin. Onneksi nekin ovat piakkoin historiaa. Samaten Sm1/2-junat.


Vristo

Osanottoni tilanteeseesi, ja hyvää ja mahdollisimman pikaista paranemista sinulle toivotan!

Ja muutaman (tosin ehkä lievemmän) haaverikokemuksen jälkeen voi meidzikin vain todeta, että kun meille täysin terveille työikäisille ihmisille tapaturmaisesti osuu joku kipeämpi jalkaterä-, nilkka- tai polvivamma, niin sitten toipumisviikkojen ja -kuukausien aikana kyllä todellakin oppii arvostamaan esteettömyyttä ja matalalattiaratkaisuja kaikissa joukkoliikennevälineissä (jotta pääsee liikkumaan edes välttämättömät matkat työpaikalle, ostoksille ym.).

Sillä milloin tahansa joku rattijuoppo tai pyörätiesäännöistä-piittaamaton-sukkahousutrikoo-alikulkutunnelissa-mutkat-vastapuolelle-venyttävä-kilpapyöräilijä voi pakottaa sinut pahempien vammojen estämiseksi väistämään ja kaatumaan hallitsemattomasti, minkä jälkeen sitten itse joudut kärsimään omat jalkaruhjeesi (nimittäin tällaisia ovat olleet yli 50v-fillaristiurani ainoat todella pahemmat vammani aiheuttaneet tilanteet).

 Koska vaikka kaikki JLF-kirjoittajat ovat niin ilmeisen täydellisiä ja ikinuoria joukkoliikennefriikkejä, niin olisi ihan kiva muistuttaa, että joku tapaturma voi teillekin jonakin päivänä sattua, jolloin sitten nämä esteettömyyskokemukset (valitettavasti) pääsette jakamaan.

Ja sitä paitsi, jos te JLF-henkilöt jopa sinnikkäästi riittävän kauan hengissä pysytte, niin toivottavasti te kaikki olette vielä jonakin päivänä viisaampia aikuisempia vanhempia ihmisiä, jotka siinä rollaattori-vaiheessa kyllä arvostavat mahdollisimman esteetöntä joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## hylje

Tärkein syy esteettömyydelle on se, että se on tehokasta. Pysäkillä kuluu paljon aikaa, kuluisi vielä enemmän jos tervejalkaiset matkustajat joutuisivat kiipeilemään ahtaassa ovensuussa molempiin suuntiin. Ovi on pullonkaula muutenkin, ei sitä kannata pahentaa enempää. Ei tätä tarvitse sormia heilutellen moralisoida.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei ole mikään "hyppy tuntemattomaan" sanoa Transulle, että levittäkää sitä meidän ratikkaa 25 cm. Mä en tietenkään ole kalustoasiantuntija, mutta jos Antero, joka vuosikausia teki töitä vaunuhankinnan parissa Helsingissä ja joka taitaa nyt tehdä vastaavaa työtä Tampereella, joskus ehtii ja viitsii nämä lukea, niin ehkä hän voi vahvistaa.


Tietenkin vaunujen toimittajalle on helppoa, jos monta kaupunkia ostaa täsmälleen samanlaisia vaunuja. Moduulivaunut eli käytännössä moninivelvaunut (kuten Vario) ovat syntyneet tästä vaunuvalmistajan tavoitteesta. Ja muutamat valmistajat ovat olleet tässä menestyksekkäitä. Kuten Siemens Combinolla ja Alstom Citadiksella.

Mutta ei vaunun leveys ole mikään ongelma. Raitiovaunut tehdään käytännössä yksin kappalein käsityönä, joten valmistuskustannus ja valmistusprosessi ovat käytännössä samanlaiset, asetetaan seinät 2300, 2400, 2500 tai 2650 leveydelle. Tietenkin leveämpi vaunu painaa hieman enemmän, kun lattia ja katto ovat leveämmät ja niihin menee hieman enemmän raaka-ainetta.

Telin rakenne voidaan tietyissä rajoissa suunnitella niin, että samoista perusosista (vetolaite, jarru, telisivu ja jousitus, kehto ja pyöräkerrat) syntyy joko 1435 tai 1000 millin teli. Kun kehdon kiinnitys vaunun runkoon on sama, vaunuun voidaan asentaa kumman hyvänsä raideleveyden telit. Jopa matalalattiavaunuissa, sillä kummankin raideleveyden teleissä on suunnilleen yhtä leveä tila käytävän kohdalla. Pyörä ja telisivu laakereineen ovat vain eri järjestyksessä.

1000 ja 2650 on harvinaisempi kuin 1435 ja 2300. Mutta ei se sitä tarkoita, etteikö 1000 + 2650 olisi täysin kelvollinen yhdistelmä. Maailmassa on metro- ja rautatiejärjestelmiä näillä mitoilla. Raitioteillä vain on oma kapea historiansa. Eli kun sähköraitiotiet syntyivät, yleinen vaunun leveys oli noin 2 metriä, oli raideleveys mikä hyvänsä. 1900-luvun alkupuolen vaunujen leveys kasvoi. 1950-luvulla yleistyivät Euroopassa telivaunut, kun ratoja oli uusittu ja raidevälit kasvatettu. 23002400 mm vakiintui vanhojen järjestelmien vaunuleveydeksi, sillä kapeat kadut rajoittivat. 2650 on yleistynyt uusissa järjestelmissä. Uudet järjestelmät ovat myös lähes yksinomaan 1435 millin raideleveydellä, koska ei ole mitään hyötyä tehdä 1000 millistä, mutta yhteisestä raideleveydestä rautateiden kanssa on oma hyötynsä. Siksi 1000 + 2650 on harvinainen, ei siksi, ettei se toimisi.

Antero

----------


## Max

> Jos tähän typeryyteen ryhdytään, että Laajasalon vaunut ajavat Pitkän sillan kautta, onko Snellmaninkadun ja Hakaniemenrannan risteysten välille mitenkään mahdollista rakentaa kolmatta ja neljättä raidetta näin?


Ei taida mahtua Pitkällesillalle neljää raidetta rinnakkain? Tai sitten ei ainakaan voida enää puhua omista kaistoista raitioliikenteelle...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 1000 ja 2650 on harvinaisempi kuin 1435 ja 2300. Mutta ei se sitä tarkoita, etteikö 1000 + 2650 olisi täysin kelvollinen yhdistelmä. Maailmassa on metro- ja rautatiejärjestelmiä näillä mitoilla. Raitioteillä vain on oma kapea historiansa. Eli kun sähköraitiotiet syntyivät, yleinen vaunun leveys oli noin 2 metriä, oli raideleveys mikä hyvänsä. 1900-luvun alkupuolen vaunujen leveys kasvoi. 1950-luvulla yleistyivät Euroopassa telivaunut, kun ratoja oli uusittu ja raidevälit kasvatettu. 23002400 mm vakiintui vanhojen järjestelmien vaunuleveydeksi, sillä kapeat kadut rajoittivat. 2650 on yleistynyt uusissa järjestelmissä. Uudet järjestelmät ovat myös lähes yksinomaan 1435 millin raideleveydellä, koska ei ole mitään hyötyä tehdä 1000 millistä, mutta yhteisestä raideleveydestä rautateiden kanssa on oma hyötynsä. Siksi 1000 + 2650 on harvinainen, ei siksi, ettei se toimisi.


Vanhoista järjestelmistä Göteborg otti käyttään 2650 mm hyvin varhain, esikaupunkiradoilla jo 30-luvulla ja muilla 60-luvulla.

No hyvä, osaatko heittämällä sanoa missä nykyisin toimii raitiotie jossa on 2650 mm leveitä vaunuja 1000 mm raideleveydellä, kaluston matalalattiaosuus vähintään 80% ja vaunun sallittu nopeus 80 km/h, ja vaunut ovat luotettavia?

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Miksi tälläinen järjestelmä pitäisi olla olemassa? Onko syytä epäillä Anteron arviota, että raideleveydellä ei ole juuri väliä kaluston rakenteeseen?

----------


## petteri

Minun käsitykseni mukaan raideleveydellä on jonkin verran vaikutusta vaunun rakenteeseen ja siihen miten se voidaan kalustaa. Se tarkoittaa että 1000mm:n ja 1435mm:n kalustoon pitää olla erilainen "alusta", ihan pelkkä raideleveyden muutos ei riitä kuten 1435mm -> 1524mm.

Samoin kun tehdään iso leveys muutos esimerkiksi 2300mm -> 2650mm korileveyteen 1000 mm raideleveydellä joudutaan usein "alusta" suunnittelemaan uudelleen tai ainakin sitä muokkaamaan merkittävästi. Se, että suunnitellaan uusi ratikkamalli, kuten Transtechin Artic on toki suurempi tehtävä kuin pelkkä standardivaunun tilaaminen toimittajan valikoimasta. Jos uusi leveä vaunu suunnitellaan hyvin, toiminnallisesti se vastannee hyvin 1435mm kalustoa.

Helsingin oloissa onkin minusta paljon parempi vaihtoehto vaan suunnitella uusi leveämpi ratikkamalli kuin muuttaa raideleveyttä osalla verkosta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:35 ----------




> 1000 ja 2650 on harvinaisempi kuin 1435 ja 2300. Mutta ei se sitä tarkoita, etteikö 1000 + 2650 olisi täysin kelvollinen yhdistelmä.


Tästä olen siis ihan samaa mieltä.

----------


## hmikko

> Ei taida mahtua Pitkällesillalle neljää raidetta rinnakkain? Tai sitten ei ainakaan voida enää puhua omista kaistoista raitioliikenteelle...


Satelliittikuvasta veikaten silta näyttäis olevan n. 22 metriä leveä. Neljä kertaa 3,2 m ratikkakaista jättäis vielä kummallekin reunalle 4,6 m pyöräkaistalle ja jalkakäytävälle. Busseja kai olisi pakko päästää yhdelle ratikkakaistalle suuntaansa? Autoilijat tietysti repisivät joitakin vaatekappaleita jos läpiajo yksityisiltä kielletään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Autoilijat tietysti repisivät joitakin vaatekappaleita jos läpiajo yksityisiltä kielletään.


En ole keskustellut suunnittelijoiden kanssa eli seuraava on ihan puhdasta mutua. Mutta jotenkin on vähän sellainen fiilis, että tuossa voisi olla sellainen ajatus taustalla, että uusi Hakaniemensilta ja liikenteen ohjaaminen Siltavuorenrantaan voisi tarkoittaa Pitkänsillan sulkemista autoilta. Sillalle jäisivät ratikat ja bussit, tietysti myös taksit sillä niiden kulkuahan ei voi rajoittaa. Onko tuo sitten lopulta kokonaisuutena parempi, en tiedä. Siltavuorenrannan valovaiheet menisivät uusiksi ja autojen päästäminen sieltä Siltasaarenkadulle vasemmalle vaatii ratikan katkaisun aika pitkäksi aikaa. Kovasti harmittelen sitä, että Pohjoisrannan valoton ja häiriötön vaihtoehto meni hylsyyn.

----------


## hmikko

En enää muista, miksi Liisankadun ja Unioninkadun risteystä pidettiin selvityksessä Liisankadun vaihtoehdon esteenä (arktinen erityisolosuhde?). Jos Pitkällesillalle viritettäisiin neljät kiskot, niin niiden kai pitäisi jatkua vähintään Hakaniemen torilta tuohon risteykseen, jotta niistä olisi pullonkaulan avartamisen kannalta jotain apua. Miten lisäraidepari sovitettaisiin tuon liikenneympyrän kanssa? Vai läpiajon kieltäminen sillalla tekisi ympyränkin tarpeettomaksi?

----------


## Ketorin

Kuinka hyvin liikennevalo-ohjaus muuten toimii tuossa liikenneympyrässä? Tulee mieleen, että 90% täyden 4-raiteisuuden eduista saataisiin sillä, että tehtäisiin tuollainen mansku-tyylinen kääntymisraiden vaunuille siihen (mihin mahtuu muka?) ja rauhotettaisiin pitkäsillan keskikaistatkin raitiovaunukaistoiksi. Silloin pitäisi toiselta puolelta poistaa kyllä kevyenliikenteenväylä :/

Jos rautatieaseman pysäkki on niin paha paikka, niin mikseivät vaunut voisi ajaa kääntämään vaikka Vilhonkatua paraatipaikalle, bussilaitureille 1-3?

----------


## hylje

Liikennejärjestelyjen uusimisella on aika paljon mahdollisuuksia tuossa. Jos Pitkäsilta suljetaan autoliikenteeltä, voidaan sen seurauksena sulkea myös siihen liittyvät tienpätkät autoliikenteeltä aina Hakaniemen torille ja Varsapuistikkoon asti.

Uudelleenjärjestelyssä eniten hyötyä saa, kun konfliktisuuntia minimoidaan. Esimerkiksi Hakaniemen torin ympäriajon voi katkaista, jolloin yksi iso liikennevaloristeys muuttuu paljon pienemmäksi (suojatie jää). Bussit voi keskittää läntiselle puolelle ajorataa molempiin suuntiin, ja bussipysäkit molempiin suuntiin ratikkapysäkkien länsipuolelle. Ratikoiden itäpuolella oleva ajorata voidaan poistaa kokonaan, ja siihen voisi vaikka rakentaa talon tai talorivin joka yhdistää kauppahallin ja Metallitalon. Tai toria voi laajentaa. Tai ihan mitä vaan. Mahdollisuuksia on.

----------


## fani

> Liikennejärjestelyjen uusimisella on aika paljon mahdollisuuksia tuossa. Jos Pitkäsilta suljetaan autoliikenteeltä, voidaan sen seurauksena sulkea myös siihen liittyvät tienpätkät autoliikenteeltä aina Hakaniemen torille ja Varsapuistikkoon asti.
> 
> Uudelleenjärjestelyssä eniten hyötyä saa, kun konfliktisuuntia minimoidaan. Esimerkiksi Hakaniemen torin ympäriajon voi katkaista, jolloin yksi iso liikennevaloristeys muuttuu paljon pienemmäksi (suojatie jää). Bussit voi keskittää läntiselle puolelle ajorataa molempiin suuntiin, ja bussipysäkit molempiin suuntiin ratikkapysäkkien länsipuolelle. Ratikoiden itäpuolella oleva ajorata voidaan poistaa kokonaan, ja siihen voisi vaikka rakentaa talon tai talorivin joka yhdistää kauppahallin ja Metallitalon. Tai toria voi laajentaa. Tai ihan mitä vaan. Mahdollisuuksia on.


Hyvä idea!

Siihenhän voi rakentaa jonkun hienon uuden bussiterminaalin kun sinne Hakaniemeen täytyy jotain linjoja päättää.

----------


## Compact

> Minun käsitykseni mukaan raideleveydellä on jonkin verran vaikutusta vaunun rakenteeseen ja siihen miten se voidaan kalustaa. Se tarkoittaa että 1000mm:n ja 1435mm:n kalustoon pitää olla erilainen "alusta", ihan pelkkä raideleveyden muutos ei riitä kuten 1435mm -> 1524mm.


1524 mm:n raideleveyden VR:llä taitaa nykyään olla kapeamman 1435 mm:n raideleveyden kalustoa Dm12 ja Sr3 sekä FER:llä Dr18. Alla on siis vain leveäraidetelit.

Suomessa liikkuvista tavaravaunuista kaikki läntisen yhdysliikenteen tavaravaunut ovat koreiltaan kapeita sekä itäisen yhdysliikenteen Tolstoin matkustajavaunusarja WLABmz.

----------


## sub

Koska kaikki raideliikenneinvestoinnit asumisen kelpaavalla maalla on onneksi menneet läpi, niin voidaan ottaa rennosti.

----------


## vristo

> 1524 mm:n raideleveyden VR:llä taitaa nykyään olla kapeamman 1435 mm:n raideleveyden kalustoa Dm12 ja Sr3 sekä FER:llä Dr18. Alla on siis vain leveäraidetelit.
> 
> Suomessa liikkuvista tavaravaunuista kaikki läntisen yhdysliikenteen tavaravaunut ovat koreiltaan kapeita sekä itäisen yhdysliikenteen Tolstoin matkustajavaunusarja WLABmz.


Eikös myös Sr2?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikös myös Sr2?


Aivan selvästi Sr2 on normaairaideveturi. Sensijaan Sm3-6  taitavat olla Suomen raideleveydelle ja kuormaulottumalle räärälöityjä vaikka ovat ulkomaalaisvalmisteisia.
t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Aivan selvästi Sr2 on normaairaideveturi. Sensijaan Sm3-6  taitavat olla Suomen raideleveydelle ja kuormaulottumalle räärälöityjä vaikka ovat ulkomaalaisvalmisteisia.


Suomen Flirtit ovat 3,2 metriä leveitä. Yhtä leveitä ovat Norjan Flirtit. Leveämpiä Flirtejä on ainakin Virossa. Ja kapeampia on monessa muussa maassa. En tiedä, mistä tässä keskustellaan enkä tiedä, miten sana "räätälöity" on määritelty. Tekisin kuitenkin sen johtopäätöksen, että Flirtiä saa tilattua eri raideleveyksillä ja eri korileveyksillä. Jos kerran matalalattiaista Flirtiä saa näin, niin miksi ei muita junia?

Myös EVR:n veturit ovat olleet käytössä mm. Conraililla 1435 mm:n rataverkolla. Telien vaihdolla selvittiin eikä tarvinnut koko veturia rakentaa uusiksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomen Flirtit ovat 3,2 metriä leveitä. Yhtä leveitä ovat Norjan Flirtit. Leveämpiä Flirtejä on ainakin Virossa. Ja kapeampia on monessa muussa maassa. En tiedä, mistä tässä keskustellaan enkä tiedä, miten sana "räätälöity" on määritelty. Tekisin kuitenkin sen johtopäätöksen, että Flirtiä saa tilattua eri raideleveyksillä ja eri korileveyksillä. Jos kerran matalalattiaista Flirtiä saa näin, niin miksi ei muita junia?
> 
> Myös EVR:n veturit ovat olleet käytössä mm. Conraililla 1435 mm:n rataverkolla. Telien vaihdolla selvittiin eikä tarvinnut koko veturia rakentaa uusiksi.


Keskustelu alkoi nyt käsitellä raskasta raideliikennettä eikä raitioteitä jotka ovat eri asia. Matalalattiaraitiovaunulla ei ole mitään tekemistä matalalattiajunan kanssa. Norjassa ja Ruotsissa junanvaunut ovat suurin piirten yhtä leveät kuin Suomesssa niiden vaunujen osalta jotka eivät liiku keski-Euroopassa. Ruotsalaiset sähkö- ja dieselveturit rakannettiin kapeammiksi vientimahdollisuuksia varten. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> 1524 mm:n raideleveyden VR:llä taitaa nykyään olla kapeamman 1435 mm:n raideleveyden kalustoa Dm12 ja Sr3 sekä FER:llä Dr18. Alla on siis vain leveäraidetelit.


Dr18:n aihioina on kylläkin käytetty leveäraidevetureita.

----------


## Minä vain

> Jos Pitkällesillalle viritettäisiin neljät kiskot, niin niiden kai pitäisi jatkua vähintään Hakaniemen torilta tuohon risteykseen, jotta niistä olisi pullonkaulan avartamisen kannalta jotain apua. Miten lisäraidepari sovitettaisiin tuon liikenneympyrän kanssa? Vai läpiajon kieltäminen sillalla tekisi ympyränkin tarpeettomaksi?


Läntinen kiskopari voi jatkua ympyrän keskelle ja itäinen kiskopari kääntyä Liisankadulle.

----------


## aulis

> Läntinen kiskopari voi jatkua ympyrän keskelle ja itäinen kiskopari kääntyä Liisankadulle.


Mutta olisiko tuossa tilanteessa koko ympyrälle enää mitään tarvetta? Ainakaan noin raskaalle?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:38 ----------

Jatkan tässä omaan ajatukseeni, ehkä se risteys toimisi parhaiten (edelleen ympyränä) jokerivaloin jos valtaosa nykyisestä henkilöautoliikenteestä jää pois.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mutta olisiko tuossa tilanteessa koko ympyrälle enää mitään tarvetta? Ainakaan noin raskaalle?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:38 ----------
> 
> Jatkan tässä omaan ajatukseeni, ehkä se risteys toimisi parhaiten (edelleen ympyränä) jokerivaloin jos valtaosa nykyisestä henkilöautoliikenteestä jää pois.


Ilman ympyrää kääntyminen Kaisaniemenkadun ja Unioninkadun välillä olisi ehkä ongelmallista.

----------


## jodo

> Dr18:n aihioina on kylläkin käytetty leveäraidevetureita.


Chme3 on periaatteessa leveäraideveturi kyllä, mutta Fenniarailin yksilöt ovat normaaliraideversioita puolasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keskustelu alkoi nyt käsitellä raskasta raideliikennettä eikä raitioteitä jotka ovat eri asia. Matalalattiaraitiovaunulla ei ole mitään tekemistä matalalattiajunan kanssa. Norjassa ja Ruotsissa junanvaunut ovat suurin piirten yhtä leveät kuin Suomesssa niiden vaunujen osalta jotka eivät liiku keski-Euroopassa. Ruotsalaiset sähkö- ja dieselveturit rakannettiin kapeammiksi vientimahdollisuuksia varten.


Voidaan palata kaupunkiraideliikenteen ja siitä vielä raitioteiden pariin.

Suomessa on raideleveydestä tehty itseään suurempi asia, koska se on palvellut muutamien tahojen ideologisia päämääriä. Tekniikan kannalta nämä puheet ovat höpöhöpöä, mutta uppoavat hyvin maallikkoihin, joita ovat myös poliittiset päättäjät.

Muutama esimerkki asiasta. Japanissa rautateiden raideleveys on 1067 mm. Japaniin ostettiin rautateiden alkuaikoina kalustoa, joka oli tehty 1435 mm:lle. Pyöräkerrat vaihdettiin 1067 mm:iin ja se oli siinä. Tallinnassa on raitiotien raideleveys 1067 mm. Sinne on ostettu viime vuosina runsaasti käytettyjä raitiovaunuja Saksasta 1435 mm:n järjestelmistä. Vaunuihin on vaihdettu telit, jotka ovat samanlaisista vanhoista ja romutetuista tallinnalaisista Tatran vaunuista. Neuvostoliitto sai sotasaaliiksi runsaasti höyryvetureita Saksasta. Näihin vetureihin valettiin ja vaihdettiin uusia vetopyöriä alkuperäisille akseleille, kun veturit muutettiin 1524 mm:n raideleveydelle. Neuvostoliitossa nämä veturit olivat käytössä vuosia sen jälkeen, kun Saksa oli hävittänyt omansa. Suomessa oli kaksi höyryveturisarjaa (Hv1 ja Hv2), jotka olivat muuten identtisiä, mutta toinen niistä oli tehty kavennetulle aluskehykselle, jotta siihen olisi voitu vaihtaa 1435 mm:n pyöräkerrat. Suomessa oli myös kaksi höyryveturisarjaa (Hr2 ja Hr3), jotka ostettiin Ruotsista ja muutettiin 1524 mm:n raideleveydelle.

Raitioteiden kohdalla on ollut koko niiden elinajan niin, että valmistajat ovat tehneet samoja vaunuja kaikille asiakkaille. Raideleveys on ollut suunnilleen yhtä vaikea asia kuin pintamaalin väri, joka myös kysytään asiakkaalta ja tehdään asiakkaan tahdon mukaan. Stadin Ratikat ajaa yli 100-vuotiaalla pikkuruotsalaisella. Samanlaisia ja yhtä vanhoja vaunuja on ajossa Göteborgissa ja Norrköpingissä, kummassakin kaupungissa vaan 1435 mm:n raideleveydellä.

Raideleveyksillä on historiansa, mutta muuten millimetrien määrä ei ratkaise juuri mitään. Kapearaiteisia rautateitä tehtiin aikanaan siksi, että oli halvempaa tehdä kapeampi ratapenger kuin leveä. Erilaisia raideleveyksiä tehtiin poliittisista, sotilasstrategisista ja kilpailullisista syistä. Venäjän tsaari halusi suuremman rautatien kuin mitä oli Euroopassa, siksi viisi jalkaa eli 1524 mm. Monissa maissa rautatieyhtiöt tekivät toisistaan poikkeavia raideleveyksiä, jotta kilpailija ei voi tulla millään verukkeella vaatimaan pääsyä omalle radalle. Suomi olisi halunnut tehdä rautateistä kapearaiteisen, jotta venäläiset eivät pääse sotajunillaan Suomeen. Kun tsaari kielsi, asia hoidettiin tavalla, jota tsaari ei ymmärtänyt: tekemällä vaunut kapeammiksi kuin Venäjällä.

Eikä tätä vaunun leveyttä taideta ymmärtää edelleenkään. On vähän raitioteitä, joilla vaunun leveys on 2650 ja raideleveys vähemmän kuin 1435. En tiedä Euroopasta kuin Trondheimin. 1000+2500 löytyykin sitten useampia. Mutta yksi maailman tehokkaimmista  kaikilla mittareilla  metro- ja paikallisjunajärjestelmistä on Tokiossa. Kolmea linjaa lukuunottamatta raideleveys on 1067 mm. Junien nopeus on 110 km/h. Yleinen kokoonpano 8 vaunua, runsaasti ajetaan myös 10 vaunun junia, pituus 200 metriä. Vaunujen leveys on 2850 mm.

Kokemuksesta voin vakuuttaa, että kulku on Tokion kapearaiteisella parempaa kuin HKL:n leveäraiteisella ja hitaammalla metrolla.

Tokion junat ovat korkealattiaisia. Mutta matalalattiaraitiovaunujen ongelmat ovat määrällisesti eniten 1435 mm:n vaunuissa, koska niitä on tehty eniten. Raideleveys ei siis pelasta, koska ongelmien syyt eivät ole raideleveydessä vaan vaunujen ja telien rakenteissa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tässä linkin kuvassa VR:n Sr3, 3301, koeajoillaan Saksassa diesel-Vectronin avustamana. Suomen rautateiden kalustoa siis 1435 millin raideleveydellä:

http://www.mainlinediesels.net/index...s#.VsnpcHsyDML

----------


## fani

> Tässä linkin kuvassa VR:n Sr3, 3301, koeajoillaan Saksassa diesel-Vectronin avustamana. Suomen rautateiden kalustoa siis 1435 millin raideleveydellä:
> 
> http://www.mainlinediesels.net/index...s#.VsnpcHsyDML


Ai että on muuten komia peli!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Suomen Flirtit ovat 3,2 metriä leveitä. Yhtä leveitä ovat Norjan Flirtit. Leveämpiä Flirtejä on ainakin Virossa. Ja kapeampia on monessa muussa maassa. En tiedä, mistä tässä keskustellaan enkä tiedä, miten sana "räätälöity" on määritelty. Tekisin kuitenkin sen johtopäätöksen, että Flirtiä saa tilattua eri raideleveyksillä ja eri korileveyksillä.


Periaatteessa lainattu teksti on samassa linjassa omien käsityksieni kanssa.

Tarkennan joitakin kohtia: Vertaisin Junakalusto Oy:n Sm5:sia mieluummin Valko-Venäjälle toimitettuihin lähiliikenne-FLIRTeihin, jotka ovat jo lähes identtisiä meikäläisten Sm5:sten kanssa (Valko-Venäjällä on toisellakin tavalla sisustettuja FLIRT-junia). Norjan (NSB) FLIRTit ovat taas hyvin samankaltaisia kuin nyttemmin Ruotsiin MTR:lle toimitetut saman konseptin junat. Norjassa FLIRTejä on varustelultaan kahdenlaisia 1) lähiliikenneversiota  2) keskipitkien matkojen variaatiota. Norjan ja Ruotsin FLIRTeissä on junan keskelläkin "tavallisia" telejä (vs. jakobs-teli). Niissäkin (NSB ja MTR) junissa suurin osa keskiteleistä on jakobs-tyyppiä edellisestä maininnasta huolimatta. NSB:n ja MTR:n FLIRTien korin muotoilu poikkeaa aika lailla "Perus-FLIRTistä"; skandinaavien junissa päädyt eivät suippone Sm5-tyylin mukaisesti. Tavallisimmin FLIRTin sivuseinä on pystysuora, NSB:n ja MTR:n junissa sekään ei päde.

Osa pidemmille matkoille tarkoitetuista FLIRTeistä kulkee 200 km/h. Sellaisia on Ruotsissa ja Norjassa - ainakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käytännössä tämä on tarkoittanut sitä, että metron ja junaliikenteen kalliit hankkeet tulevat rasittamaan HSL:n taloutta eli lipunhintoja. Ja näyttää siltä, että bussiliikenne on halvempaa, vaikka se ei olisikaan, koska osaa bussiliikenteen kuluista ei kierrätetä HSL:n kautta.


Myös Laajasalon raitiotiesillat kuuluvat samoihin kalliisiin hankkeisiin, HSL:n hallitus on päättänyt että HSL maksaa siitä 50%, vai olenko ymmärtänyt tämän teksin jotenkin väärin?



> https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2016/hsln...t-2932016-8179
> Lausunto Kruunusillat-hankkeen raitiotieyhteyden yleissuunnitelmasta
> Hallitus antoi asiasta muutetun esityksen mukaisen lausunnon. Infrasopimuksen mukaisesti investoinnista katetaan 50 prosenttia HSL:n budjettivaroin, jolloin sekä HSL-kunnat että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät osallistuvat hankkeen rahoitukseen. Linkki esitykseen: http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/kokous/2016433-9.HTM.


Minua ihmetyttää lähinnä se että miksi ei HSL:n jäsenkuntia voida velvoittaa osallistumaan HSL:n infran rakentamisesta johtuneiden kulujen kattamiseen suuremmalla osuudella, ettei matkalippuihin tule liikaa korotuspaineita, kun yhtaikaa on menossa isoja kalliitta hankkeita?

t. Rainer

----------


## MJG

> Minua ihmetyttää lähinnä se että miksi ei HSL:n jäsenkuntia voida velvoittaa osallistumaan HSL:n infran rakentamisesta johtuneiden kulujen kattamiseen suuremmalla osuudella, ettei matkalippuihin tule liikaa korotuspaineita, kun yhtaikaa on menossa isoja kalliitta hankkeita?


Eli maksettaisiin vasemman taskun sijaan oikeasta ja oltaisiin peijakkaan tyytyväisiä?

On vain terveellistä, että muiden maksamia kilometrejä nauttivatkin näkevät, että investointeja ei voida tehdä rajattomasti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli maksettaisiin vasemman taskun sijaan oikeasta ja oltaisiin peijakkaan tyytyväisiä?
> 
> On vain terveellistä, että muiden maksamia kilometrejä nauttivatkin näkevät, että investointeja ei voida tehdä rajattomasti.


Rajattomasti?  Länsimetro olisi pitänyt rakentaa 30-40 vuotta ja kehärata ja raide-jokeri 20 vuotta sitten, eli ovat tavallaan rakentamisvelan kiinniottoa, mutta joka tapauksessa ei Helsingin seudulla vielä näiden raidehankkeiden valmistumisen jälkeen olla samassa tasossa kuin eurooppalaiset vastaavan kokoiset kaupunkiseudut. Ja tarkoitatko "muilla jotka maksavat" autoilijoita vai toisen kaupungin asukkaita? 

Ei voi sanoa että länsimetro on vain espoolaisille ja kehärata vain vantaalaisille tarkoitettu, vaan molempien varrella on isoja työpaikkakeskittymiä joissa käyvät ihmiset töissä koko Uudenmaan laajuudelta ja lentoasemaa ja Otaniemen Aalto-yliopistoa ja muita laitoksia käyttävät ihmiset ympäri Suomea. Sekä länsimetro, kehärata että raide-jokeri ovat pk-seudun yhteistä infraa siinä missä Päijänne-tunneli, Kehäykkönen tai HYKS:in Meilahden sairaalat. Sen haluaisin toisaalta kysyä tuleeko Laajasaloon paljon työpaikkoja? 

Lippujen hintojen kohdalla on yksinkertaisesti kysymys subventioasteesta. Tässäkin Helsingin seudulla se on aika matala, tai sitten eröitä erityisryhmiä subventoidaan liikaa ja toisia liian vähän niin että työmatkojaan julkisilla tekevä maksaa viulut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Juhlapuheissa raitiovaunujen nopeuttamisesta ja luotettavuuden parantamisesta puhutaan tämän tästä. Totuus on, kuten tiedämme, usein toisenlainen. Olin silti pudota tuoliltani, kun näin, mitä virkamiehet ovat piirtäneet yleisten töiden lautakunnalle hyväksyttäväksi. Lautakunta kokouksessaan 24.5. päätti, että Kruunuvuorenrannan raitiotie sijoitetaan hännällä sekakaistalle ja että kaistan viereen tulee pysäköintipaikkoja ahtaalla mitoituksella: ajorata, sisältäen ratikan, on 7 m leveä ja parkkiruuduille on varattu 2 + 2 metriä. Parkkiruutuja tulee 21 kappaletta, ja kun yksikin parkkeeraa autonsa huolimattomasti, jää tuo haara sitten vaille raitioliikennettä.

No, voihan ne Kruunuvuoren ratikat ajaa tietysti Yliskylään kääntymään. Ei kun eipäs voikaan, Kruunuvuoren linjalla on yksisuuntakalustoa, eikä sitä saada käännettyä Yliskylässä ympäri. Mutta voihan ne Kruunuvuoren asukkaat tietysti käyttää Yliskylän linjaa ja kävellä loppumatkan, kun oma ratikka ei kuljekaan. Se on sitä Euroopan parasta joukkoliikennettä.

Linkki esityslistaan: http://www.hel.fi/www/hkr/fi/paatoks...-24_Ytlk_19_El

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minua ihmetyttää lähinnä se että miksi ei HSL:n jäsenkuntia voida velvoittaa osallistumaan HSL:n infran rakentamisesta johtuneiden kulujen kattamiseen suuremmalla osuudella, ettei matkalippuihin tule liikaa korotuspaineita, kun yhtaikaa on menossa isoja kalliitta hankkeita?


Minä ihmettelen pikemminkin sitä, miksi ylipäätään toisten kuntien pitää kustantaa yhden kunnan rakennushankkeita ollenkaan. Eivät muut kunnat maksa mitään toisen kunnan katuverkostakaan. Vaikka esimerkiksi Helsingin alueella olevia pääkatuja kuormittavat suuressa määrin muiden kuntien asukkaat. Ainakin sen perusteella, miten suuri huoli maaseutukunnissa on siitä, että Helsinki haluaa muuttaa alueellaan olevia maanteitä kaduiksi rakentaakseen lisää kaupunkia omalle alueelleen.

Espoon metron tapauksessa kaupungin omien puheiden mukaan Espoo saa metrosta rahaa enemmän kuin mitä metro maksaa. En näihin puheisiin oikeasti usko. Mutta jos kaupunki väittää tienaavansa metrohankkeella, miksi muiden kuntien, jotka eivät Espoon metrosta saa tuloja, pitää osallistua metron maksamiseen.

Sama koskee Kruunuvuoren raitiotiesiltaa. Helsingillä oli tilaisuus saada sillan rakentamisen seurauksena tuloja tonttimaasta Laajasalossa. Jos sillan voi rahoittaa tointtien myynti- ja vuokratuloilla, miksi muiden kuntien pitäisi maksaa Helsingin tulonhankkimisen kustannuksia.

Kolmas hyvä esimerkki tästä teemasta on Martinlaakson rata. Siis nimenomaan se rata, joka rakennettiin 1970-luvulla. Radan vaihtoehtona oli tehdä yksi kaupunkimotari lisää Hämeenlinnantien ja Vihdintien väliin. Ilman rataa olisi tehty kuntien maksettavaksi tulevaa katuverkkoa, jota ei nyt tarvinnut tehdä, joten Helsinki ja Vantaa säästivät. HSL:n kanssa nyt noudatettavan periaatteen mukaan olisi tietenkin johdonmukaista, että jos kerran naapurikuntien tulee osallistua uusien kaupunginosien liikennejärjestelyiden kustannuksiin toisen kunnan alueella, tämä velvoite ei riipu siitä, tehdäänkö rautatie, metro, ratikka, bussi vaiko vain autoteitä.

Tosiasiassahan tämä menettely on keksitty vain Espoon metron vuoksi. Metro on Espoolle liian kallis. Mutta kun Helsinki halusi metron Espooseen, Espoo saatiin taipumaan metroon Länsimetro Oy -järjestelyllä, joka käytännössä tarkoittaa sitä, että Helsinki suostui maksamaan osan Espoon alueella olevasta metrosta. Sitä ei tietenkään kerrottu poliitikoille ja kaupunkilaisille silloin, kun metrosta haettiin päätökset valtuustoissa.

Tietenkin nyt, kun kerran tällainen kuntatalouden maksattaminen muilla kunnilla on otettu käyttöön, on johdonmukaista, että sitä noudatetaan kaikissa hankkeissa eikä valikoiden. Jos helsinkiläisten pitää maksaa metroa Espooseen, on ihan oikein, että espoolaiset maksavat ratikkaa Helsinkiin. Myös joskus Östersundomiin, vaikka siellä luultavasti kulkee vielä vähemmän espoolaisia kuin helsinkiläisiä Kivenlahdessa.

Antero

----------


## heka

HS:n toimituspäälliköltä aika huonoa argumentaatiota ja kumipyöräpopulismia:
http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/04062016/a1464930129054

----------


## 339-DF

> HS:n toimituspäälliköltä aika huonoa argumentaatiota ja kumipyöräpopulismia:
> http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/04062016/a1464930129054


Aivan yhtä laadukasta uutisointia kuin ns. vaihtoehtomedialla. Miljoonalla bussilinja Hakaniemestä Kruunuvuorenrantaan? Miksi ei, mutta sillä ei saa kuin kolmen bussin liikenteen. 20 min vuoroväli? Miksei. Mutta millä ne kaikki ihmiset sitten kulkee? Omilla autoillaan varmaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietenkin nyt, kun kerran tällainen kuntatalouden maksattaminen muilla kunnilla on otettu käyttöön, on johdonmukaista, että sitä noudatetaan kaikissa hankkeissa eikä valikoiden. Jos helsinkiläisten pitää maksaa metroa Espooseen, on ihan oikein, että espoolaiset maksavat ratikkaa Helsinkiin. Myös joskus Östersundomiin, vaikka siellä luultavasti kulkee vielä vähemmän espoolaisia kuin helsinkiläisiä Kivenlahdessa.


Minun puolesta se kävisi kyllä, kaikki hankkeet pitäisi mennä ylikunnallisen organisaation kautta joka valitsee ja rahoittaa hankkeet joita toteutetaan ja kunnat maksavat sille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun puolesta se kävisi kyllä, kaikki hankkeet pitäisi mennä ylikunnallisen organisaation kautta joka valitsee ja rahoittaa hankkeet joita toteutetaan ja kunnat maksavat sille.


HSL:n laissa asetettu tehtävä on seudullinen liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelma. Ja HSL rahoittaa toimintansa sillä, että jäsenkunnat maksavat kaiken. Eli asian pitäisi jo nyt mennä, kuten kirjoitat. Mutta käytännössä näin ei tapahdu. HSL ei tee liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmaa, jota jäsenkunnat noudattaisivat, vaan jäsenkunnat tekevät omia päätöksiään liikennehankkeista, ja HSL tekee ja muuttaa liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelman näiden kunnallisten halujen mukaisesti.

Esimerkiksi Kivenlahden metro ja Pisara eivät kuuluneet LJS:ään ennen kuin Espoo lobbasi nämä Stubbin ja Rinteen hallitukselle. LJS muokattiin pikavauhtia uusiksi valtion rahoituspäätösten perusteella ennen kuin näitä päätöksiä oli olemassa. Ja nyt ollaan sitten aivan hullussa tilanteessa, kun LJS:ssä on Pisara jota ei kuitenkaan tule ja HSL:n talous on sekaisin, kun sinne otettiin hankkeita, joihin ei ole rahaa.

Espoon metrolaskelmissa on lähdetty siitä, että Espoon ei tarvitse itse kaikkea maksaa. Tämä piiri siis pyörii väärinpäin. Yksittäiset kunnat pitävät HSL:ää talutusnuorassa ja panevat naapurinsa maksamaan. Näin vain tapahtuu, vaikka muodollisesti ei tapahdu. Ja sen seurauksena ei tehdä oikeita asioita.

Vallan ja vastuun tulee olla samassa paikassa. Nyt ei ole.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esimerkiksi Kivenlahden metro ja Pisara eivät kuuluneet LJS:ään ennen kuin Espoo lobbasi nämä Stubbin ja Rinteen hallitukselle. LJS muokattiin pikavauhtia uusiksi valtion rahoituspäätösten perusteella ennen kuin näitä päätöksiä oli olemassa. Ja nyt ollaan sitten aivan hullussa tilanteessa, kun LJS:ssä on Pisara jota ei kuitenkaan tule ja HSL:n talous on sekaisin, kun sinne otettiin hankkeita, joihin ei ole rahaa.


Miten niin Espoo lobbasi Pisaran? Eikö Helsinki ja Vantaa halunneet sitä yhtä lailla? 

Kivenlahden metron sijaan Pisara olisi ollut oikeudemukaisempi priorisoida ensin koska Pisara olisi ollut kaikkien kaupunkien yhteinen vaikka se on Helsingin rajojen sisällä, mutta olisi palvellut lähijunaliikennettä kaikista kaupungeista Helsingin tukkoiseen kantakaupunkiin.  

Raide-Jokeri joka tuli Pisaran tilalle nykyisen hallituksen ohjelmaan, on sitä kanssa koska se yhdistää seudun työpaikka-alueita vaikka se ei Vantaan kautta kulje. Vantaahan sai toki oman Kehäratansa joka palvelee valtakunnallista lentokenttää. 

Laajasalon raideyhteys taas palvelee vain Helsinkiä, kuten Kivenlahden metro vain Espoota. Kivenlahden ja Matinkylän välillä kun ei mitään merkittäviä työpaikkoja kuten ole eikä Laajasalossakaan. Ymmärtääkseni Helsinki saa valtiolta kanssa jotain Laajasalon raitiotien toteuttamiseksi. Helsinki on epäonnekseen ollut hitaampi täyttämään anomuksia kuin Espoo. 

Se on ehkä se ongelma, että kun kaikki haluaa, niin jonkun pitäisi olla yläpuolella ja  määrätä marssijärjestys ettei joku vedä välistä ja käyttää kontaktejaan maan hallitukseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Ymmärtääkseni Helsinki saa valtiolta kanssa jotain Laajasalon raitiotien toteuttamiseksi.


Ei saa                         .

----------


## 339-DF

> Muuten onko niin että Laajasaloon aiotaan laittaa raitiotiekiskot jo valmiiksi ennen sillan tuloa vai sekoitanko johonkin toiseen kohteeseen?


En muista nyt, mitä rakentamisjärjestyksestä on kirjoitettu. Laajasalon raitiotien yleissuunnitelmassa on kuitenkin tehty arvio siitä, mitä minäkin vuonna pitäisi rakentaa. Loogista sinänsä olisi, että rakentaminen käynnistettäisiin helpoista ja nopeista kohteista, kuten Koirasaarentiestä, joka on osittain valmiina jo ja kiskoille on tilakin varattu. Ensin täytyy tietysti saada hankesuunnitelma valmiiksi ja valtuuston toteutuspäätös.

Samaa ongelmaa kuin Jokerin kohdalla ei Laajasalon kanssa ole, sillä se toteutetaan minun käsittääkseni ihan samanlaisena katuratikkana kuin nykyinenkin verkko. Esimerkiksi koko pitkä siltaosuus, jonka pitäisi olla verkon nopein kohta, aiotaan tehtä asvalttipintaisena urakiskokaturatana, mikä on minusta todella suuri vahinko ja jonkinasteinen turvallisuusriskikin. En ylläty, kun HKL määrää sinne sitten 40 km/h nopeusrajoituksen.  :Sad:  Minua harmittaa erityisesti se, ettei poliitikoilla ollut ymmärrystä ja tahtoa puuttua asiaan.

----------


## late-

> Loogista sinänsä olisi, että rakentaminen käynnistettäisiin helpoista ja nopeista kohteista, kuten Koirasaarentiestä, joka on osittain valmiina jo ja kiskoille on tilakin varattu.


Tuskin Koirasaarentielle kannattaa laskea kiskoja vuosiksi ruostumaan siltaa odotellessa. Työt alkanevat pisimpään kestävästä osasta eli yhteydestä Nihti-Korkeasaari-Laajasalo. Joka tapauksessa Kruunusiltojen rakentaminen on suunniteltu pidemmälle kuin Raide-Jokerin.




> Esimerkiksi koko pitkä siltaosuus, jonka pitäisi olla verkon nopein kohta, aiotaan tehtä asvalttipintaisena urakiskokaturatana, mikä on minusta todella suuri vahinko ja jonkinasteinen turvallisuusriskikin.


Tietääkseni ei ole tarkoitus tehdä urakiskona, mutta joudutaan tekemään ajettavalla pinnalla, koska pelastuslaitos vaatii.

Länsimetroa on muuten kärkevästi arvosteltu siitä, ettei jokaista pelastuslaitoksen toivetta ole toteutettu pilkulleen. Onkohan oikea lähestymistapa tehdä kaikki vai arvioida kokonaisuutena järkevä ratkaisu?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tietääkseni ei ole tarkoitus tehdä urakiskona, mutta joudutaan tekemään ajettavalla pinnalla, koska pelastuslaitos vaatii.


Joo, niin olet näemmä kirjoittanut jo tammikuussa. Olin unohtanut. Toivotaan, että siitä nyt tulee mahdollisimman hyvin toteutettu, ettei nopeudesta tarvitse tinkiä. Eikä turvallisuudesta.




> Länsimetroa on muuten kärkevästi arvosteltu siitä, ettei jokaista pelastuslaitoksen toivetta ole toteutettu pilkulleen. Onkohan oikea lähestymistapa tehdä kaikki vai arvioida kokonaisuutena järkevä ratkaisu?


Ainakaan ei ole oikea lähestymistapa sotkea keskenään erilaisia asioita toisiinsa. Länsimetrossa oli lähinnä kyse siitä, miten matkustajat saadaan tunnelista evakuoitua, eli matkustajien turvallisuudesta. Tunnelissa kun tulee tulipalo, niin siellä pimeässä ja ahtaassa tilassa on tuhansia ihmisiä, jotka pitää saada sieltä pois. Laajasalon sillan kohdalla puolestaan on kyse jostain, jonka on jäänyt minulle epäselväksi, mutta matkustajien turvallisuuteen se ei ainakaan liity, ellei sitten korkeintaan niin päin, että pelastuslaitoksen vaatimukset muuttavat radan ja liikennöinnin sillä turvattomammaksi.

Sillä sillalla on leveä kevyen liikenteen osuus, 3 metriä fillareille ja 2 jalankulkijoille. Jos liikennesuunnitelmaa on uskominen, nämä ovat samassa tasossa. Siinä on yllin kyllin tilaa pelastuslaitoksen ajella turvallisesti  jos nyt ylipäätään eteen tulee sellaista tilannetta, että pitää sinne sillalle päästä ajelemaan. Huomioiden sen, että Laajasaloon on tulossa oma pelastusasemansa, että Laajasalosta sairaaloihin tapahtuvat kiireelliset kuljetukset kannattaa tehdä nopeampia reittejä pitkin ja sen, että raitiovaunuissa saadut sairaskohtaukset hoidetaan seuraavalla pysäkillä tulee tällaisia tilanteita eteen sangen harvoin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ainakaan ei ole oikea lähestymistapa sotkea keskenään erilaisia asioita toisiinsa. Länsimetrossa oli lähinnä kyse siitä, miten matkustajat saadaan tunnelista evakuoitua, eli matkustajien turvallisuudesta. Tunnelissa kun tulee tulipalo, niin siellä pimeässä ja ahtaassa tilassa on tuhansia ihmisiä, jotka pitää saada sieltä pois. Laajasalon sillan kohdalla puolestaan on kyse jostain, jonka on jäänyt minulle epäselväksi, mutta matkustajien turvallisuuteen se ei ainakaan liity, ellei sitten korkeintaan niin päin, että pelastuslaitoksen vaatimukset muuttavat radan ja liikennöinnin sillä turvattomammaksi.


Kun asiaa tarkemmin ajattelee, niin kyse voi oikeastaan olla aivan samasta, eli miten pelastuslaitos toimii tilanteessa, jossa sillalla tapahtuu vaikka raitiovaunujen yhteentörmäys. Silloin paloautojen, ambulanssien ja myöhemmin raivauskaluston pitää päästä onnettomuuspaikalle. Mahdollisesti viereinen kävelytie riittää, mutta ehkäpä asiaa helpottaa, jos itse sillallakin pääsee ajamaan. Tasainen pinta helpottaa myös matkustajien evakuointia. Jos kyse on tästä, niin mitään varsinaista autobaanaa ei tarvita, mutta toimiva ratkaisu voisi olla esimerkiksi asfaltin vetäminen lopuksi niin, että kiskon harja jää viitisen senttiä asfalttipinnan yläpuolelle. Varmasti myös ratkaistu, jossa ajettavaan pintaan jätetään reilut railot kiskojen kohdalle, ajaa asiansa. Tällöin voidaan rakentaa pölkkyrata ja sitten vain lopuksi asentaa ajokelpoinen pinta penkan tai vastaavan päälle. Tuli nyt vain mieleen.

----------


## Wallu

> Kun asiaa tarkemmin ajattelee, niin kyse voi oikeastaan olla aivan samasta, eli miten pelastuslaitos toimii tilanteessa, jossa sillalla tapahtuu vaikka raitiovaunujen yhteentörmäys. Silloin paloautojen, ambulanssien ja myöhemmin raivauskaluston pitää päästä onnettomuuspaikalle. [...]


Kokeillaanpa toisilla sanoilla:
Miten pelastuslaitos toimii tilanteessa, jossa tunnelissa tapahtuu metro-onnettomuus? → ei ole metrokiskojen alla asvalttia.
Miten pelastuslaitos toimii tilanteessa, jossa Linnunlaulun ratakuilussa tapahtuu junaonnettumuus? → ei ole junaradankaan alla asvalttia.
Mutta ratikkareitillä on päästävä ajamaan. Otsasuonta tykyttää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun asiaa tarkemmin ajattelee, niin kyse voi oikeastaan olla aivan samasta, eli miten pelastuslaitos toimii tilanteessa, jossa sillalla tapahtuu vaikka raitiovaunujen yhteentörmäys. Silloin paloautojen, ambulanssien ja myöhemmin raivauskaluston pitää päästä onnettomuuspaikalle. Mahdollisesti viereinen kävelytie riittää, mutta ehkäpä asiaa helpottaa, jos itse sillallakin pääsee ajamaan. Tasainen pinta helpottaa myös matkustajien evakuointia. Jos kyse on tästä, niin mitään varsinaista autobaanaa ei tarvita, mutta toimiva ratkaisu voisi olla esimerkiksi asfaltin vetäminen lopuksi niin, että kiskon harja jää viitisen senttiä asfalttipinnan yläpuolelle. Varmasti myös ratkaistu, jossa ajettavaan pintaan jätetään reilut railot kiskojen kohdalle, ajaa asiansa. Tällöin voidaan rakentaa pölkkyrata ja sitten vain lopuksi asentaa ajokelpoinen pinta penkan tai vastaavan päälle. Tuli nyt vain mieleen.


Mä luulen että skenaariossa ei ole niin paljon kahden raitiovaunun yhtentörmäys vaan esim sellainen tilanne että raitiovaunu jää sillalle esim sähkökatkon takia, ja matkustajat pitää saada takseilla, pikkubusseilla tai vastaavilla mantereelle. Terve nuori ihminen jaksaa tietenkin kävellä mutta mummot ja vaarit eivät.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Eikö tuollaisessa skenaariossa voi myös odottaa sähköjen palautumista?

Sillalla on joka tapauksessa myös jalkakäytävä johon mahtuu pakulla ajamaan. Epätodennäköisiin ja kiireettömiin tapauksiin ei tarvitse varautua kaikin mahdollisin tavoin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikö tuollaisessa skenaariossa voi myös odottaa sähköjen palautumista?
> 
> Sillalla on joka tapauksessa myös jalkakäytävä johon mahtuu pakulla ajamaan. Epätodennäköisiin ja kiireettömiin tapauksiin ei tarvitse varautua kaikin mahdollisin tavoin.


"Sähkökatkolla " tarkoitan myös sellaista tilannetta että raitiovaunun oma tekniikka pettää ja jää linjalle. Jos pakulla tai pikkubussilla mahtuu ajamaan niin asia on ok. HKL:llä lienee kanssa hinauskalustoa joka kulkee kiskoilla. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:42 ----------




> Kokeillaanpa toisilla sanoilla:
> Miten pelastuslaitos toimii tilanteessa, jossa tunnelissa tapahtuu metro-onnettomuus? → ei ole metrokiskojen alla asvalttia.
> Miten pelastuslaitos toimii tilanteessa, jossa Linnunlaulun ratakuilussa tapahtuu junaonnettumuus? → ei ole junaradankaan alla asvalttia.
> Mutta ratikkareitillä on päästävä ajamaan. Otsasuonta tykyttää.


Pelastuskaitos ja poliisi ajaa ratikkakiskoja pitkin enimmäkseen muissa pelastustilanteissa kuin että raitiovaunulle sattuu onnettomuus. Tietysti näiden viranomaisten pitää osallistua kustanuksiin kanssa ja viime tilassa yksityishenkilöiden vakuutukset maksavat.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mä luulen että skenaariossa ei ole niin paljon kahden raitiovaunun yhtentörmäys vaan esim sellainen tilanne että raitiovaunu jää sillalle esim sähkökatkon takia, ja matkustajat pitää saada takseilla, pikkubusseilla tai vastaavilla mantereelle. Terve nuori ihminen jaksaa tietenkin kävellä mutta mummot ja vaarit eivät.


Ei kai nyt sentään? Sinne tulee 5 m levyinen tasainen kävely- ja pyörätie. Sitä pitkin mahtuu hakemaan mummelit vaikka haitaribusseilla, jos olisi tarpeen.

Pelastuslaitos taitaa ihan puhtaasta periaatteesta haluta tuon ajelumahdollisuuden. Mitään rationaalista perustelua en ole sille vielä löytänyt.

----------


## tlajunen

> HKL:llä lienee kanssa hinauskalustoa joka kulkee kiskoilla.


Tai lähinnä työntökalustoa. Nimittäin seuraava raitiovaunu.

----------


## JamoL

HS uutisoi "Kulosaarelaiset ry:n" teettämästä mielipidekyselystä. Veikkaan että yhdistys uskoi saavansa erilaisia tuloksia, mutta nämä ovat hiukan johdattelevasta kysymyksenasettelusta huolimatta aika selvä signaali poliitikoille myönteisen päätöksen puolesta.

_Puolet helsinkiläisistä puoltaa Laajasalon ja Hakaniemen yhdistävien siltojen rakentamista
Helsinkiläiset eivät kuitenkaan hyväksyisi Kruunusiltojen kustannusten nousua.
Kaupunki 7.8.2016, Lari Malmberg, Helsingin Sanomat

Noin puolet helsinkiläisistä kannattaa Laajasalon ja Hakaniemen yhdistävien Kruunusiltojen rakentamista. Asia käy ilmi Kulosaarelaiset ry -kaupunginosayhdistyksen TNS Gallupilla teettämästä mielipidekyselystä.

Hankkeen vastustajien leiriin kuuluu 30 prosenttia kaupunkilaisista. 24 prosentilla ei ole asiasta mielipidettä. TNS Gallupin mukaan aineisto edustaa 1574-vuotiaita helsinkiläisiä.

Helsingin kaupunginvaltuuston on tarkoitus päättää Kruunusiltojen rakentamisesta tänä syksynä. Kulosaarelaiset ry on valittanut Kruunusiltojen liikennesuunnitelmasta Helsingin hallinto-oikeuteen.

Kruunusiltojen kustannusarvio on 259 miljoonaa euroa. Tämän lisäksi hanke vaatii noin sadan miljoonan euron investointeja raitiovaunuihin ja raitiovaunuvarikkoon. Kyselyssä hankkeen kustannuksiksi kerrottiin vähintään 400 miljoonaa.

Kyselyn mukaan hankkeen kannatus laskisi 22 prosenttiin, jos sen kustannukset nousisivat 50 prosentilla. Helsingin suurten rakennushankkeiden budjeteilla on ollut tapana venyä. Esimerkiksi Länsimetron Helsingin alueella sijaitsevan rataosuuden hinta nousi viidenneksellä alkuperäisestä.

Kyselyn mukaan 61 prosenttia helsinkiläisistä kannattaisi vaihtoehtoista toteutustapaa, jos liikenneyhteydet Laajasalosta Helsinkiin voitaisiin toteuttaa edullisemmalla, mutta yhtä tehokkaalla tavalla. Sitä, mikä tällainen tapa voisi olla, kyselyssä ei nimetä.

Helsinki on selvittänyt eri vaihtoehtoja Laajasalon ja kantakaupungin yhdistämiseksi. Tämänhetkisessä suunnitelmassa siltojen päälle tehtäisiin pikaraitiotie sekä pyörä- ja kävelytiet. Autokaistoja ei tehtäisi._

----------


## iiko

Tänään tiedämme, että Laajasalon hanke jäi valtuustossa pöydälle. En ihmettele yhtään, sillä kokonaishintahan tulee olemaan melko huikea. Itse olen ollut  jo kauan sitä mieltä, että koko siltahanke on loppujen lopuksi typerä ja sen toteuttaminen on rahojen heittämistä kankkulan kaivoon.

----------


## hmikko

> valtuustossa


Kaupunginhallituksessa.

----------


## tohpeeri

Suomessa ei tahdo mikään edistyksellinen raitiotieprojekti toteutua. En usko vieläkään Raidejokeriin, Tampereen pikaratikkaan uskon jo hieman. Kummallista, että muissa Pohjoismaissa  kaikenlaiset pikaraitiotiet yms. kyllä toteutuvat. Meillä Helsingissä uskotaan vain maanalaisiin kulkuneuvoihin ja niissäkin tyritään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tänään tiedämme, että Laajasalon hanke jäi valtuustossa pöydälle. En ihmettele yhtään, sillä kokonaishintahan tulee olemaan melko huikea. Itse olen ollut  jo kauan sitä mieltä, että koko siltahanke on loppujen lopuksi typerä ja sen toteuttaminen on rahojen heittämistä kankkulan kaivoon.


Älä ole huolissasi, nuo pöytäyttämiset ovat ihan rutiinia. Poliitikot eivät viitsi tutustua materiaaleihin etukäteen, joten he menevät kokoukseen valmistautumatta, kuuntelevat esityksen ja sen jälkeen sitten keskustelevat oman puolueensa kanssa. Oikeasti tuo asia on jo päätetty, mutta ne keskustelut voivat johtaa toivomusponsiin, jotka eivät toteudu mutta joilla saa nimensä kivasti esille, ehkä jopa lehteen.

----------


## samulih

Jos se silta tulisi olisi Laajasalo ihan mahtava paikka asua, 10 minuuttia keskustaan, nyt on ihan peban takana pussin perällä.... Isot grynderit saattavat vielä hiukan lobata asiaa.....

----------


## iiko

> Jos se silta tulisi olisi Laajasalo ihan mahtava paikka asua, 10 minuuttia keskustaan, nyt on ihan peban takana pussin perällä.... Isot grynderit saattavat vielä hiukan lobata asiaa.....


Tottaki grynderit haluavat lobata, koska se vaikuttaa heidän mielestään asunnon hintoihin. Viis siitä, että se raitiotie on järjettömän kallis suhteessa käyttäjämääriin. Lisäksi se tuo lisää linjoja samaan sumppuun, mistä nykyisinkin valtaosa linjoista menee. Jos tuo päätetään toteuttaa, pitäisi keskustassa tehdä aika radikaaleja ratkaisuja, että kaikki vuorot mahtuvat sinne. Esimerkiksi rautatientori on jo tällä hetkellä pahimmillaan aikamoinen hidaste.

----------


## tlajunen

Iiko, olet jokusen vuoden myöhässä. Enää ei kannata räpistellä vastaan, se silta tulee.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Näin varmaankin tapahtuu. Sen sijaan ratikan linjauksista sillalta keskustan suuntaan voisi olla syytä vielä keskustella. Nyt vahvimmilla oleva reitti (Hakaniemen kautta, ellei minulta ole mennyt jokin käänne ohi) ei välttämättä ole se järkevin, kuten tällä foorumillakin on aiemmin esitetty.

----------


## hylje

Ratikkaverkko ei ole koskaan valmis, varsinkaan keskustassa.

Radalla Hakaniemestä päärautatieasemalle on aika helppoja parannuksen kohteita, joista hyötyvät myös muut kuin Laajasalon linjat. Sen voisi kehittää samantien suurin piirtein metroradaksi. Parempi tämä kuitenkin on kuin hirttäytyä poliittisesti epävarmaan linjaukseen Krunikassa.

----------


## iiko

> Iiko, olet jokusen vuoden myöhässä. Enää ei kannata räpistellä vastaan, se silta tulee.


Tiedän sen. Toisaalta minulta sitä ei olisi kuitenkaan kysytty, laitetaanko silta vaiko en. Tulee kunnallisvaaleissa vaikeuksia ehdokkaan löytämisessä, kun pitää tämän kannattajatkin raakata...

----------


## hmikko

Kaupunginhallitus hyväksyi äänin 13-2 (Yle). Vastaan yksi persu ja yksi rkp, noin ehdokkaita etsiville.

----------


## Ketorin

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1472267844768

"Kruunusillat kuohuttavat  Miksi Helsinki suunnittelee jättimäistä siltayhteyttä?"
"Kruunusillat on taloudellisesti kannattamaton hanke. Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto päättää keskiviikkona, toteutetaanko se."


Aika tylyä uutisointia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aika tylyä uutisointia.


Ihan hauskaa luettavaahan se oli. Toimittaja kirjoittelee pilke silmäkulmassa ja "selvittää kannattavuutta". Se unohtui, että siltojen ansiosta kaupunki tienaa joka vuosi 10 miljoonaa euroa kunnallisverotuloa enemmän kuin ilman siltaa. Nykykorkotasolla tuolla summalla maksaa jo aika mittavan investoinnin.

Valtuusto ei todellisuudessa päätä yhtään mistään. Se hyväksyy hankkeen joko ensi keskiviikkona tai sitten pöytäyttämisen jälkeen. Johan se kertaalleen kaupunginhallituksessa hyväksyttiin, eikä virkamiehistö olisi sitä sinne tuonut, ellei siitä olisi jo ennalta sovittu.

----------


## hamalhel

Tuo ratikkasilta on kallis ja vanhentunut jo suunnitteluvaiheessa. Onko nyt niin, että toimiva joukkoliikenne liikennesuunnittelijoiden mielestä on sellainen, jossa autotonta jengiä kuljetetaan tuulisen selän yli raitiovaunulla, jotta he voivat vaihtaa Hakaniemessä Kehä III:n varteen ajaviin busseihin, jotka vievät työpaikoille?

Helsingissä on metrodoktriini, jonka mukaan metrolinjan vartta ei saa kulkea busseja, jotka menisivät asutuksen sisään. Toinen on uudempi, jossa Laajasalosta pyritään tekemään raitiovaunuavusteinen motti, josta pääsee siis vain Hakaniemeen.

----------


## hylje

> Tuo ratikkasilta on kallis ja vanhentunut jo suunnitteluvaiheessa.


Ei ole.




> Helsingissä on metrodoktriini, jonka mukaan metrolinjan vartta ei saa kulkea busseja, jotka menisivät asutuksen sisään. Toinen on uudempi, jossa Laajasalosta pyritään tekemään raitiovaunuavusteinen motti, josta pääsee siis vain Hakaniemeen.


Laajasalosta pääsee myös Herttoniemeen, joka on nykyisin ainoa reitti. Millä tavalla motteja pyritään tekemään kasvattamalla reittivaihtoehtojen määrää?! Onko ratikka jonkinlainen vastaliikenneyhteys joka on tosiasiassa huonompi kuin ei mitään?

On lisäksi melkoista olkiukkoilua väittää että Laajasalosta mentäisiin töihin lähinnä kehän varteen. Kehän varressa oleville työpaikoille on paljon parempia ja halvempia asuinalueita kehän varressa. Laajasalo on surkea asuinalue kehän näkökulmasta.

Kantakaupunki on edelleen merkittävä työpaikkakeskittymä, joten eiköhän sinnekin joku mene töihin. Laajasalo on ratikan myötä ihan hyvällä paikalla kantakaupungin näkökulmasta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Laajasalosta pyritään tekemään raitiovaunuavusteinen motti, josta pääsee siis vain Hakaniemeen.


Jaa, yhteydet Herttoniemeen katkaistaan? Uutta mulle.

Mitenkäs muuten tämä nykyinen bussiavusteinen motti, josta pääsee vain Herttoniemeen?

----------


## hamalhel

> Jaa, yhteydet Herttoniemeen katkaistaan? Uutta mulle.
> 
> Mitenkäs muuten tämä nykyinen bussiavusteinen motti, josta pääsee vain Herttoniemeen?


Nykyinen bussiavusteinen liikenne vähenee, koska metron kapasiteetti ei sitä kestä. Laajasalolaisille tarjotaan ratikkayhteys, joka on heidän runkolinjansa. Metro ei kykene välittämään Laajasalon 40000 asukasta. Tarvittaisiin se karsittu kolmas vaunupari.

Mikäli Laajasalo halutaan metron piiriin, järkevää olisi tehdä Herttoniemen metroaseman jälkeen kaarros Laajasaloon ja tehdä toinen metroasema Herttoniemen kartanolle ja sitten Laajasaloon. Sitten kulosaaren sillat kahteen metroraidekerrokseen ja Kalasatamasta Pasilaan. Kolmiparivaunuiset Pasilaan ja kaksiparivaunuiset metrot Espooseen.

----------


## Etika

> Mikäli Laajasalo halutaan metron piiriin, järkevää olisi tehdä Herttoniemen metroaseman jälkeen kaarros Laajasaloon ja tehdä toinen metroasema Herttoniemen kartanolle ja sitten Laajasaloon. Sitten kulosaaren sillat kahteen metroraidekerrokseen ja Kalasatamasta Pasilaan. Kolmiparivaunuiset Pasilaan ja kaksiparivaunuiset metrot Espooseen.


Jännä ehdotus sen jälkeen, kun on ensin kritisoinut siltoja kalliudesta. Tuollaisella ratkaisulla olisi kyllä useita hyviä puolia, mutta hinta olisi sellaisissa sfääreissä, että Kruunusiltojen hinta ei enää tuntuisi missään. Ja jos puhutaan vanhentuneista ratkaisuista, niin tämä edustaisi paljon vanhempaa suunnitteluparadigmaa kuin Kruunusillat.

----------


## hamalhel

> Jännä ehdotus sen jälkeen, kun on ensin kritisoinut siltoja kalliudesta. Tuollaisella ratkaisulla olisi kyllä useita hyviä puolia, mutta hinta olisi sellaisissa sfääreissä, että Kruunusiltojen hinta ei enää tuntuisi missään. Ja jos puhutaan vanhentuneista ratkaisuista, niin tämä edustaisi paljon vanhempaa suunnitteluparadigmaa kuin Kruunusillat.


Investointi esittämälläni tavalla puolitoistakertaistaisi metron kapasiteetin sekä käyttäisi olemassa olevaa metroinfraa. Samoin maapohjan arvonnousu olisi vähintään yhtä suurta kuin ratikkasumppuvaihtoehdossa. Metron voisi tuoda Laajasaloon nykyisen nelikaistaisen Laajasalontien käytävässä.

Edit. Kalasataman ja Pasilan välille tarvitaan nopea raideliikenneyhteys. Metro olisi luonteva vaihtoehto.

----------


## vristo

> Investointi esittämälläni tavalla puolitoistakertaistaisi metron kapasiteetin sekä käyttäisi olemassa olevaa metroinfraa. Samoin maapohjan arvonnousu olisi vähintään yhtä suurta kuin ratikkasumppuvaihtoehdossa. Metron voisi tuoda Laajasaloon nykyisen nelikaistaisen Laajasalontien käytävässä.
> 
> Edit. Kalasataman ja Pasilan välille tarvitaan nopea raideliikenneyhteys. Metro olisi luonteva vaihtoehto.


Ratikka on kallis, mutta metro ei maksa mitään. Huh heijaa! 😀

----------


## hamalhel

> Ratikka on kallis, mutta metro ei maksa mitään. Huh heijaa! 😀


Sotket asioita. Silta maksaa toki ja sulkee myös purjeveneiltä satamia mm. Herttoniemenrannassa. Metro käyttäisi säästeliäämmin maisemaa. Toki siihenkin pitää jotain investoida. Eivät ne junat kulje, jos niitä ei hankita. Eikä varsinkaan mikäli kaavoituksessa ei varauduta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ratikka on kallis, mutta metro ei maksa mitään.


Kiteytit oivallisesti suurimman (historiallisen?) ongelman tämän seudun liikennesuunnittelussa.

----------


## iiko

> Laajasalosta pääsee myös Herttoniemeen, joka on nykyisin ainoa reitti. Millä tavalla motteja pyritään tekemään kasvattamalla reittivaihtoehtojen määrää?! Onko ratikka jonkinlainen vastaliikenneyhteys joka on tosiasiassa huonompi kuin ei mitään?


Herttoniemestä metrolla pääsisi aika nopeasti muualle. Raitiovaunuyhteydessä hämmästyttää lisäksi se, että minusta sen käyttäjämäärät on laskettu todennäköisesti yläkanttiin käyttämällä suunnittelun pohjana suurempaa kerrointa kuin muualla. Muistaakseni nämä matkakertoimet olivat Laajasalossa 0,93 ja muualla 0,8. Millä perusteella useampi laajasalolainen käyttäisi ratikkaa kuin esimerkiksi kalliolainen?




> On lisäksi melkoista olkiukkoilua väittää että Laajasalosta mentäisiin töihin lähinnä kehän varteen. Kehän varressa oleville työpaikoille on paljon parempia ja halvempia asuinalueita kehän varressa. Laajasalo on surkea asuinalue kehän näkökulmasta.
> 
> Kantakaupunki on edelleen merkittävä työpaikkakeskittymä, joten eiköhän sinnekin joku mene töihin. Laajasalo on ratikan myötä ihan hyvällä paikalla kantakaupungin näkökulmasta.


Ihan yhtä hölmöä on ryhtyä arvailemaan sitä, missä päin tulevien laajasalolaisten työpaikat tulevat sijaitsemaan. Töihin mennään yleensä sinne missä ne työpaikat ovat. Kaikki työpaikat eivät ole kantakaupungissa.

----------


## hylje

> Herttoniemestä metrolla pääsisi aika nopeasti muualle. Raitiovaunuyhteydessä hämmästyttää lisäksi se, että minusta sen käyttäjämäärät on laskettu todennäköisesti yläkanttiin käyttämällä suunnittelun pohjana suurempaa kerrointa kuin muualla. Muistaakseni nämä matkakertoimet olivat Laajasalossa 0,93 ja muualla 0,8. Millä perusteella useampi laajasalolainen käyttäisi ratikkaa kuin esimerkiksi kalliolainen?


Nämä hesarista siteeratut kertoimet ovat siis Laajasalossa 0,93 ja koko seudulla 0,8. Kuitenkin on selvää, että "koko seutu" sisältää ties mitä metsänpohjan omakotitaloaluetta jossa toteutuvat kertoimet ovat reippaasti alle 0,8. Hesarissakin osattiin myös mainita, että kantakaupungissa kertoimet ovat vielä Laajasaloakin korkeammat. Minä voisin väittää että Laajasalon kerroin on arvioitu alakanttiin mutta tyydyn toteamaan että ihan hyvällä läänillä mennään.




> Ihan yhtä hölmöä on ryhtyä arvailemaan sitä, missä päin tulevien laajasalolaisten työpaikat tulevat sijaitsemaan. Töihin mennään yleensä sinne missä ne työpaikat ovat. Kaikki työpaikat eivät ole kantakaupungissa.


Ihmisten asuinpaikat ovat ennalta-arvattavia. Eivät ihmiset asu satunnaisissa paikoissa, vaan arvostavat eri asuinalueita eri perusteilla. Yksi aika yleinen arvostusperuste on työmatka. Tämän voi huomata esimerkiksi siitä, että odotusarvoisesti lyhyemmät työmatkat nostavat asuntojen hintatasoa rajusti.

Laajasalossa vahva peruste sille että ihmiset eivät yleensä mene sieltä töihin kehäteiden varrelle on se, että sieltä ei pääse töihin kehäteiden varrelle. Autolla voi päästä, mutta silti pitää läpäistä ainakin Herttoniemen sumppu. Eikä tämä ole mikään ongelma joka pitäisi korjata. Laajasaloon riittää varmasti maksuhaluisia asukkaita vaikka sujuva liikenne suuntautuisi vain kantakaupunkiin. Itse arvelen, että Laajasaloon voisi rakentaa moninkertaisesti nykysuunnitelmiin verrattuna ja kysyntää jäisi silti yli.

----------


## hamalhel

> Nämä hesarista siteeratut kertoimet ovat siis Laajasalossa 0,93 ja koko seudulla 0,8. Kuitenkin on selvää, että "koko seutu" sisältää ties mitä metsänpohjan omakotitaloaluetta jossa toteutuvat kertoimet ovat reippaasti alle 0,8. Hesarissakin osattiin myös mainita, että kantakaupungissa kertoimet ovat vielä Laajasaloakin korkeammat. Minä voisin väittää että Laajasalon kerroin on arvioitu alakanttiin mutta tyydyn toteamaan että ihan hyvällä läänillä mennään.
> 
> 
> 
> Ihmisten asuinpaikat ovat ennalta-arvattavia. Eivät ihmiset asu satunnaisissa paikoissa, vaan arvostavat eri asuinalueita eri perusteilla. Yksi aika yleinen arvostusperuste on työmatka. Tämän voi huomata esimerkiksi siitä, että odotusarvoisesti lyhyemmät työmatkat nostavat asuntojen hintatasoa rajusti.
> 
> Laajasalossa vahva peruste sille että ihmiset eivät yleensä mene sieltä töihin kehäteiden varrelle on se, että sieltä ei pääse töihin kehäteiden varrelle. Autolla voi päästä, mutta silti pitää läpäistä ainakin Herttoniemen sumppu. Eikä tämä ole mikään ongelma joka pitäisi korjata. Laajasaloon riittää varmasti maksuhaluisia asukkaita vaikka sujuva liikenne suuntautuisi vain kantakaupunkiin. Itse arvelen, että Laajasaloon voisi rakentaa moninkertaisesti nykysuunnitelmiin verrattuna ja kysyntää jäisi silti yli.


Ohessa yleiskaavan mukaiset työpaikkakeskittymät. Työmatkaliikenteessä on toivottavaa, ettei liikenneväline kiertele liikaa muumilaaksoissa ja että vaihtojen määrä on vähäinen ja siirtyminen helppoa.

http://www.hel.fi/hel2/ksv/julkaisut/yos_2011-19.pdf

Työpaikkakeskittymä
Henkilöstömäärä
Keskusta-Kannelmäki
186 000
Keskusta-Pitäjänmäki
178 400
Keskusta-Pasila
143 600
Keskusta-Ruoholahti
81 600
Keskusta
62 500
Vallila-Sörnäinen
34 900
Pitäjänmäki
24 300
Kannelmäki
2 500
Pasila
100
Tapiola-Keilaniemi
20 600
Keilaniemi
9 800
Tapiola
8 800
Karamalmi-Nihtisilta
12 800
Karamalmi
5 500
Nihtisilta
1 900
Lentokenttä
12 500
Leppävaara
10 400
Herttoniemi-Roihupelto
10 000
Herttoniemi
6 000
Roihupelto
1 500
Aviapolis-Veromies
6 900
Käpylän asema
5 900
Myyrmäki
5 400
Tikkurila
5 100
Vattuniemi
4 700
Itäkeskus
3 400
Friisilä
3 000
Vantaankoski
2 400
Konala
1 400

http://www.yleiskaava.fi/2013/mika-t...oliikenteella/

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nykyinen bussiavusteinen liikenne vähenee, koska metron kapasiteetti ei sitä kestä. Laajasalolaisille tarjotaan ratikkayhteys, joka on heidän runkolinjansa. Metro ei kykene välittämään Laajasalon 40000 asukasta. Tarvittaisiin se karsittu kolmas vaunupari.
> 
> Mikäli Laajasalo halutaan metron piiriin, järkevää olisi tehdä Herttoniemen metroaseman jälkeen kaarros Laajasaloon ja tehdä toinen metroasema Herttoniemen kartanolle ja sitten Laajasaloon. Sitten kulosaaren sillat kahteen metroraidekerrokseen ja Kalasatamasta Pasilaan. Kolmiparivaunuiset Pasilaan ja kaksiparivaunuiset metrot Espooseen.


Tässä ehdotuksessa on sekä hyviä että huonoja puolia. 

Hyvät:
+ Nostaa metron kapasiteettia kriittisellä Kulosaaren sillan osuudella 
+ Tarjoaa todellakin metroyhteyden Sörkka-Vallila-Pasila
+ Metroa voi jatkaa Pasilasta länteen tai etelään

Huonot:
- Ei nopeuta laajasalolaisten matkoja keskustaan erityisen paljon nykytilanteeseen verrattua
- Siltojen ja radan tuplaaminen Herttoniemen ja Kalasataman välillä, onko ylipäänsä mahdollinen toteuttaa ilman pitkä liikennekatkosta, ja paljonko maksaisi?
- Ei paranna pyöräily-yhteyksiä eikä yhteyksiä Korkeasaareen (jos sillä on mitään merkitystä)

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mikäli Laajasalo halutaan metron piiriin, järkevää olisi tehdä Herttoniemen metroaseman jälkeen kaarros Laajasaloon ja tehdä toinen metroasema Herttoniemen kartanolle ja sitten Laajasaloon. Sitten kulosaaren sillat kahteen metroraidekerrokseen ja Kalasatamasta Pasilaan.


Tuota... Miten ajettelit A) Toteuttaa rakenteellisesti tuollaisen kaksikerroksisen sillan metrolle? B) Liikennöidä nykyistä metroa rakennustöiden aikana ilman, että matkustajia katoaa metrosta esim. rakennustöiden mahdollisen vaatiman yhden raiteen ajon ja tämän vaatimien harvennettujen vuorovälien takia?

----------


## hylje

Jos rakennetaan uusi metrolinja käytännössä kokonaan sillalle ja tunneliin, miksi ihmeessä se pitää pakottaa samalle linjalle kuin nykyinen metrolinja? Eikö olisi hyödyllisempää laajentaa metron kattavuusaluetta vetämällä se ihan eri linjalle?

Esim. suurin piirtein Kruunusiltojen tietämille.

----------


## hamalhel

> Tuota... Miten ajettelit A) Toteuttaa rakenteellisesti tuollaisen kaksikerroksisen sillan metrolle? B) Liikennöidä nykyistä metroa rakennustöiden aikana ilman, että matkustajia katoaa metrosta esim. rakennustöiden mahdollisen vaatiman yhden raiteen ajon ja tämän vaatimien harvennettujen vuorovälien takia?


En ole sillanrakennusinsinööri, mutta vastaavia on olemassa, kuten tässä Korean Seoulista http://www.nikdaum.com/news/seoul155.jpg

On totta, että rakentaminen on hankalaa mm. Redin vuoksi. Siksi varmaan silta jouduttaisiin rakentamaan kaartumaan Hermanniin päin ja sukeltamaan Pasilan alle Viikkiin kaavailtua linjausta pitkin. En tiedä miten metro on otettu huomioon Pasilan kaavassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos rakennetaan uusi metrolinja käytännössä kokonaan sillalle ja tunneliin, miksi ihmeessä se pitää pakottaa samalle linjalle kuin nykyinen metrolinja? Eikö olisi hyödyllisempää laajentaa metron kattavuusaluetta vetämällä se ihan eri linjalle?
> 
> Esim. suurin piirtein Kruunusiltojen tietämille.


Eikö olisi myös hyödyllisempää toteuttaa se uusi metrolinja niin, että se voisi jaella matkustajat ympäri Laajasaloa ilman laajamittaisen liityntäbussiliikenteen tarvetta, esimerkiksi haaroittamalla rata katuverkkoon Laajasalossa?

----------


## j-lu

Tässä on sellainen vahva "kaksi kärpästä jne." -maku, mutta lopputulos on, ettei osuta kumpaankaan.

Jos metro pitää Laajasaloon saada, niin kyllä se kannattaa vetää ihan jostain muualta kuin Herttoniemestä. Esimerkiksi Skattalta, Krunasta tai Hakaniemestä. Herttoniemen kautta kiertäminen on juuri sitä muumilaaksojen kiertoa, jossa ei ole Laajasalon työmatkaliikenteen kannalta mitään järkeä.

Toisaalta jos metron kapasiteetti nähdään jonkinlaisena ongelmana, niin ratkaisu ei ole tuoda nykyiselle radalle lisäliikennettä, eli haaroittaa metron ruuhkaisinta osuutta myös 40K:n laajasalolaisen keskustayhteydeksi. Sehän toimii tavoitetta vastaan!

Jos Laajasaloon rakennetaan metro, niin realistiset vaihtoehdot ovat keskusta-Laajasalo-Santahamina tai jopa keskusta-Laajasalo-Vartiosaari-Itäkeskus. Jälkimmäinen auttaisi myös Itämetron ruuhkautumiseen.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuo ratikkasilta on kallis ja vanhentunut jo suunnitteluvaiheessa. Onko nyt niin, että toimiva joukkoliikenne liikennesuunnittelijoiden mielestä on sellainen, jossa autotonta jengiä kuljetetaan tuulisen selän yli raitiovaunulla, jotta he voivat vaihtaa Hakaniemessä Kehä III:n varteen ajaviin busseihin, jotka vievät työpaikoille?


No mun mielipide on, että se voi hyvinkin olla fiksua. Ratikoissa on ikkunat, joten se tuulisuus ei matkustajaan vaikuta mitenkään, ja satunnaiseen pisteeseen kehällä on geometrisestikin yleensä nopeampaa mennä säteen kautta kuin tangentiaalisesti. Ja se ratikka vie lopulta myös päärautatieasemalle, eli pääsee sieltä junallakin ja toisaalta myös Länsimetron suuntaan  ja jossain vaiheessa on kai tarkoitus, että ratikoita jatketaan Kehälle asti.

Niin ja sinne Kehä I:n itäpään suuntaan pääsee jatkossakin bussilla via Hertsika, eli tää silta on win-win. Otan tähän lainauksen parinkymmenen sivun takaa:




> Suunnitellulla ratikalla ei onneksi pääse minnekään muualle kuin Kolmen Sepän patsaalle.

----------


## aki

Veikkaanpa että tämäniltaisessa valtuuston kokouksessa siltahanke palautetaan jatkokäsittelyyn. Persut haluaa selvitettäväksi ainakin lauttavaihtoehtoa ja kokoomus haluaa silloille myös yksityisautot.

----------


## vristo

> Veikkaanpa että tämäniltaisessa valtuuston kokouksessa siltahanke palautetaan jatkokäsittelyyn. Persut haluaa selvitettäväksi ainakin lauttavaihtoehtoa ja kokoomus haluaa silloille myös yksityisautot.


Viesti apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka Saurilta: 




> Helsinki: Kruunusiltojen palautusesitys kaatui kaupunginvaltuuston äänestyksessä 58-17. Keskustelu jatkuu.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:13 ----------

Edelleen:




> Siis esitettiin, että hanketta ei tällaisenaan hyväksyttäisi, vaan palautettaisiin uudelleen valmisteltavaksi. Tämä hävisi, ja keskustelu jatkuu. Siis oli hankkeen kannalta hyvä.


Tämä siis väliaikatietona.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:16 ----------

Helsinki: Valt. Yrjö Hakasen (SKP) hylkäysesitys Kruunusillat-hankkeesta kaatui 63-6. Kaupunginvaltuusto on hyväksynyt hankkeen.

----------


## hmikko

Nyt tekis mieli mainita herran ja rouvan vuosi 2016 jonkunlaiseksi vedenjakajaksi. Tänä kesänä (täpärästi elokuun puolella) on päätetty toteuttaa Laajasalo ja Raide-Jokeri, ja vähän sitä ennen Hämeentie, joka on toki eri kokoluokan juttu, mutta kertoo asenteista. Laajasalo ja Raide-Jokeri yhteensä käsittääkseni suunnilleen tuplaavat Helsingin raitioverkon nykyisen ratapituuden. Lokakuussa varmistunee vielä Tampereen ratikka. Tietysti muutos asenteissa ja suunnittelussa on ollut valmisteilla ja nähtävissä jo pitkään, mutta aika reippaasti näitä rupes tulemaan kun vauhtiin päästiin.

----------


## j-lu

Nyt kun Laajasalo päätettiin, niin on mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten nopeasti Kumpulanlaakso onnistuu. Periaatteessahan Pasila - Kalasatama - Merihaka olisi rakennettavissa hyvinkin nopeaan tahtiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Onnittelen Helsinkiä että vihdoin uskallettiin päättää tastä rohkeasta ja uraanuurtavasta ratkaisusta.  :Smile: 

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:03 ----------




> Nyt kun Laajasalo päätettiin, niin on mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten nopeasti Kumpulanlaakso onnistuu. Periaatteessahan Pasila - Kalasatama - Merihaka olisi rakennettavissa hyvinkin nopeaan tahtiin.


Eikö Kumpulanlaaksoon, Yliopiston alueelle pitänyt tulla se tiederatikka? Mihin se on unohtunut?

t. Rainer

----------


## iiko

> Nämä hesarista siteeratut kertoimet ovat siis Laajasalossa 0,93 ja koko seudulla 0,8. Kuitenkin on selvää, että "koko seutu" sisältää ties mitä metsänpohjan omakotitaloaluetta jossa toteutuvat kertoimet ovat reippaasti alle 0,8. Hesarissakin osattiin myös mainita, että kantakaupungissa kertoimet ovat vielä Laajasaloakin korkeammat. Minä voisin väittää että Laajasalon kerroin on arvioitu alakanttiin mutta tyydyn toteamaan että ihan hyvällä läänillä mennään.


Hesarin kertoimista sen verran, että Laajasalon linjalla olisi laskelmien mukaan siis 37 000 nousua vuorokaudessa. Koko tämänhetkisellä raitiotieverkostolla nousuja on 200 000 saman lähteen mukaan, joten siihen nojaten pidän aika hurjana lukuna, että tuo nostaisi melkein viidenneksellä koko verkon nousuja. Minusta lukema ei ole uskottava.

----------


## hmikko

> Hesarin kertoimista sen verran, että Laajasalon linjalla olisi laskelmien mukaan siis 37 000 nousua vuorokaudessa. Koko tämänhetkisellä raitiotieverkostolla nousuja on 200 000 saman lähteen mukaan, joten siihen nojaten pidän aika hurjana lukuna, että tuo nostaisi melkein viidenneksellä koko verkon nousuja. Minusta lukema ei ole uskottava.


Tuo on siis käsittääkseni tilanteessa, jossa Laajasalon rakentamissuunnitelmat ovat toteutuneet. Saarella on nyt 17 000 asukasta ja suunnitteilla luemma 12 500 Kruunuvuorenrantaan ja 10 000 lisää muualle, eli yli tuplat nykytilanteeseen. Tuolloin pitäisi olla myös Kalasataman ja Hakaniemenrannan suunnitelmat toteutuneet, eli myös keskustan päässä on enemmän asukkaita ja matkakohteita. Korkeasaaren eläintarhalla oli viime vuonna yli puoli miljoonaa kävijää. 37 000 nousua on kyllä paljon, mutta ei se nyt ihan suhteettomalta vaikuta.

----------


## petteri

> Hesarin kertoimista sen verran, että Laajasalon linjalla olisi laskelmien mukaan siis 37 000 nousua vuorokaudessa. Koko tämänhetkisellä raitiotieverkostolla nousuja on 200 000 saman lähteen mukaan, joten siihen nojaten pidän aika hurjana lukuna, että tuo nostaisi melkein viidenneksellä koko verkon nousuja. Minusta lukema ei ole uskottava.


Ei tuo nyt niin hurja luku ole. Esimerkiksi Korkeasaaressa oli vuonna 2015 523000 kävijää, jos noista vaikka 40 % käyttäisi ratikkaa eestaas (2 nousua per kävijä), siitä tulee keskimäärin 1200 nousua päivässä. Kun tuohon lukuun lisätään Merihaan (noin 2000 asukasta), Sompasaaren (ratikkapysäkin lähelle tulossa ehkä 2000 asukasta) ja Mustikkamaan matkustajat, niin varsinaisille Laajasalon puolen käyttäjille taitaa jäädä jonkin verran yli 30000 nousua vuorokaudessa. Kun Laajasaloon ollaan rakentamassa paljon lisää, eiköhän nousumäärät noille nurkille nouse.

----------


## kivisuo

No hyvä. Sitten kuitenkin loppujen lopuksi järki voitti Kruunusiltojen kanssa. Mutta toki tässä keskustelussa nostettiin esille asiallisiakin huolenaiheita. Kuten se, miten henkilöautoilla pääsee jatkossa Laajasalosta keskustaan. Oikeastaan minua hämmästyttää, ettei kukaan ole vielä maininnut loogisinta vaihtoehtoa: lauttayhteys henkilöautoille.

----------


## hmikko

> Kuten se, miten henkilöautoilla pääsee jatkossa Laajasalosta keskustaan.


Jokseenkin täsmälleen samalla tavalla kuin nytkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Laajasalon raitiolinjojen matkustajamääriä on vaikea arvioida. Oikeastaan Helsingissä ei kyetä arvioimaan mitään raitiolinjaston matkustajamääriä luotettavasti  esimerkiksi ysiratikan ennuste ylittyi roimasti, vaikka ennustetta tehtäessä käytetyt parametrit muuttuivat kaikki  huonompaan suuntaan. Alkuperäinen ennuste oli siis aivan päin mäntyä, ja se ennuste oli sentään helppo, korvasihan ysi jo olemassa olevan bussilinjan (pääosin) eikä siis varsinaisesti tuonut järjestelmään mitään uutta.

Jätkäsaaren raitiolinjastosta, siis siitä mikä nyt loppujen lopuksi on toteutumassa, ei kai silloin 2012 lopulta tehty edes mitään matkustajaennustetta. Sitähän oli pyöritelty vuosikausia ja väännetty virastoissa milloin mihinkin suuntaan. Mutta toteutuma: bussin vaihtuminen raitiovaunuksi kasvatti matkustajamääriä 352 %.

Se tiedetään nykytilanteesta, että kävelymatkan päässä raitiovaunupysäkeistä (nyt en muista, oliko tuo etäisyys 400 m vai mikä) asuu vähemmän ihmisiä kuin mikä on raitiolinjaston nousijamäärä arkisin. Siis jokainen ratikkapysäkin lähellä asuva käyttää ratikkaa ainakin kerran päivässä. Asia ei tietenkään ole noin suoraviivainen, ja Laajasalon tapauksessa on huomattava, etteivät linjat ole samanlaista korttelikaupungin jakeluliikennettä kuin nykyinen verkko, mutta jotain osviittaa tuosta saa.

Samoin tiedetään se, että matkustajamäärät heittelevät kohtuullisen lyhyessä ajassa kohtuullisen paljon, esimerkiksi nelosen matkustajamääristä on neljännes hävinnyt kymmenessä vuodessa, mikä ei ainakaan helpota ennustamista.

Lisäksi tiedetään laajasalolaisten nykyinen joukkoliikenteen käyttö. Sijaintiinsa nähden se käyttö on hurjan suurta, katsokaapa vain bussin 84 ja Yliskylän bussien vuorovälejä. Ei se kysyntä ainakaan heikkene siitä, että vaihdollinen keskustayhteys muuttuu vaihdottomaksi.

Väittäisin edellä olevan perusteella, että tuo arvioitu 37 000 on alakantissa, jos Laajasalon liikenne toteutuu siten kuin nyt on ajateltu (kaksi linjaa, KaivokatuYliskylä ja KolmikulmaKruunuvuorenranta, vv 5 ja 10 min).

----------


## petteri

> Se tiedetään nykytilanteesta, että kävelymatkan päässä raitiovaunupysäkeistä (nyt en muista, oliko tuo etäisyys 400 m vai mikä) asuu vähemmän ihmisiä kuin mikä on raitiolinjaston nousijamäärä arkisin. Siis jokainen ratikkapysäkin lähellä asuva käyttää ratikkaa ainakin kerran päivässä. Asia ei tietenkään ole noin suoraviivainen, ja Laajasalon tapauksessa on huomattava, etteivät linjat ole samanlaista korttelikaupungin jakeluliikennettä kuin nykyinen verkko, mutta jotain osviittaa tuosta saa.


Nykyisen raitioverkon toimintaa mallinnettaessa on huomioitava, että raitiolinjoista 400 metrin säteellä henkilöiden asuvien määrä on aika harhainen mittari. Hihasta ravistettuna 600 metrin säteellä lähimmästä raitiovaunupysäkistä on Helsingissä noin 150000 asukasta, noin 200000 työpaikkaa, noin 800000 neliömetriä liiketilaa ja paljon muuta toimintaa. Nuo kaikki generoivat liikennettä.

Kannattaa myös huomioida, että nykyisessä verkossa todella merkittävä osa raitioliikenteen matkustajista asuu  kaukana raitioalueen ulkopuolella, käy töissä tai asioi alueella ja käyttää ratikkaa yhtenä osana matkaketjua, liityntänä. Toisaalta kun raitioverkkoa laajennetaan asuinpainoitteisille alueille, kuten Laajasaloon, siellä ei ole paljon muuta toimintaa.

----------


## j-lu

^ Täysin totta. Toisaalta toisessa vaakakupissa on se, että Laajasalossa ja varsinkin Kruunuvuorenrannassa raitiovaunu tulee suhteellisesti ottaen olemaan paljon kilpailykykyisempi kuin mikään muu joukkoliikenneyhteys pk-seudulla. Se on ensisijaisesti oikoreitti, ei raitiovaunuyhteys. Vähän sama kuin jos Lauttasaaren siltaa saisi käyttää vain kevyt liikenne ja raitiovaunut, muuten joutuisi kiertämään Keilaniemen, Kuusi- ja Lehtisaaren kautta.

Tämän päivän Hesarissa oli aika katkeria kirjoituksia siltapäätöksestä. Kulosaarelaiset ry:n pj:lla oli iso-harmistus ja taskusta löytyi perinteinen verom_maksaja -kortti. Että käyttäkäähän helsinkiläiset päihdepalveluita/jäähalleja,/päivä/vanhustenhoitoa, koska te maksatte niistä, vai mitä nyt kirjoittikaan. Kimmo Oksasta taisi eniten sylettää, että autoilla ei pääse sillalle, joten rahan haaskausta.

Sinänsä kyllä pidin siitä, että HS:n siltaa koskevat uutiset olivat melko kriittisiä. Kyllähän asioista sopii ja pitää keskustella, siltakaan ei ole yksiselitteisesti hyvä tai paha, vaan siinä on puolia. Ongelma näissä keskusteluissa on tietysti se, että virkamiehet eivät halua julkisesti kertoa kaikkia syitä, miksi silta kannattaa. Santahamina tai Vartiosaari ovat melko arkoja aiheita ja niistä puhuminen kääntyisi helposti siltaa vastaan. Pk-seudun kuntien kilpailu veronmaksajista taas on aihe, josta pitää ihan naapurisuhteiden vuoksi olla hiljaa. Kyllähän Espoossa tiedetään, ihan turha provosoida. Avoimuudella on edelleen rajansa.

----------


## hmikko

> Ongelma näissä keskusteluissa on tietysti se, että virkamiehet eivät halua julkisesti kertoa kaikkia syitä, miksi silta kannattaa. Santahamina tai Vartiosaari ovat melko arkoja aiheita ja niistä puhuminen kääntyisi helposti siltaa vastaan.


No ei tuo nyt kovin suuri salaisuus ole. Vartiosaaren osayleiskaava on hyväksytty kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, eli puolueet ovat siitä tykönään keskustelleet ja julkista debattiakin on ollut koko lailla. Vihreät vaativat rakentamisen ehdoksi raitiotien ja saivat sen kirjattua päätökseen. Tässä vaiheessa ei mun mielestä ole virkamiesten velvollisuuskaan julkisesti lobata Vartiosaarta, kun pallo on selkeästi seuraavaksi poliitikoilla ja valtuustolla (kaava tosin tällä hetkellä kiertämässä oikeusasteissa).

----------


## Minä vain

Minusta on ihan aiheellista pohtia sitä, miksi henkilöautoja ei sallita sillalla. Joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuuden pitäisi mielestäni perustua palvelun laatuun, kuten nopeuteen kantakaupungissa, linjastoon kantakaupungissa, istumapaikan saatavuuteen, luotettavuuteen, vuoroväleihin, reaaliaikaisen tiedon saatavuuteen ja kaluston laatuun kuin siihen että yksityisautoilu kielletään. Esimerkiksi nyt saattaisi tulla kiusaus pakata raitiovaunut täyteen kuin sardiinipurkit, kun niitä kuitenkin käyttää suunnilleen sama määrä ihmisiä kuin muutenkin.

----------


## hylje

Miksi pitäisi rakentaa joukkoliikennettä, joka ei mene täyteen kuin sardiinipurkki? Ideaalinen autotie on tyhjä, ruuhkaton autotie. Ideaalinen joukkoliikenne on sardiinipurkki joka palvelee mahdollisimman montaa ihmistä.

----------


## kivisuo

> Jokseenkin täsmälleen samalla tavalla kuin nytkin.


No juu juu, mutta kun se on jatkossa niin paljon pitempi reitti kuin joukkoliikenteellä. Eihän semmoinen passaa.



> Minusta on ihan aiheellista pohtia sitä, miksi henkilöautoja ei sallita sillalla. Joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuuden pitäisi mielestäni perustua palvelun laatuun, kuten nopeuteen kantakaupungissa, linjastoon kantakaupungissa, istumapaikan saatavuuteen, luotettavuuteen, vuoroväleihin, reaaliaikaisen tiedon saatavuuteen ja kaluston laatuun kuin siihen että yksityisautoilu kielletään.


Jonkun määritelmän mukaan matka-aikakin kuuluu palvelun laatuun, ja reittipituus vaikuttaa matka-aikaan.

----------


## iiko

Tämän nyt olisi voinut laittaa tuonne raide-jokeri-ketjuunkin, koska sen kalustohankintaa tässä joka tapauksessa käsitellään, mutta sivuaahan se tätäkin:

Tänään Hesarin mielipideosastolla herrat Sauri ja Lehmuskoski selittävät raide-jokerin kalustohankintaa (http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/08092016/a1473219061719) ja sitä että kalustosta tulee yhteensopivaa varsinkin Laajasalon ratikkayhteyteen tarvittavan kaluston kanssa sekä että tällä kalustolla voidaan myös operoida koko Helsingin raitioverkossa. En nyt jaksa tarkistaa, onko jokerin raideleveydestä vielä ollut spekulaatioita liikkeellä. Enää ei tarvitse.

Kun luin tuon artikkelin, tuli mieleeni toinen lähestymistapa Laajasalon yhteyksille kuin Kruunusillat: liitetäänkin Laajasalon yhteys suoraan tähän raide-jokeriin. En ole sen enempää miettinyt linjauksia, mutta minusta koko ajan liityntäliikenne Herttoniemen metroasemalle olisi paljon järkevämpi ja edullisemmin toteutettava kuin ylihintainen siltayhteys. 

Mutta mitä tulee noin pitkien vaunujen liikennöintiin kantakaupungissa, mitä tuolla mainitaan, en näe siihen minkäänlaista tarvetta tällä hetkellä. Vaatisi sitäpaitsi infraan aika paljon muutoksia, muun muassa pysäkkien pidentämistä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämän nyt olisi voinut laittaa tuonne raide-jokeri-ketjuunkin, koska sen kalustohankintaa tässä joka tapauksessa käsitellään, mutta sivuaahan se tätäkin:
> 
> Tänään Hesarin mielipideosastolla herrat Sauri ja Lehmuskoski selittävät raide-jokerin kalustohankintaa (http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/08092016/a1473219061719) ja sitä että kalustosta tulee yhteensopivaa varsinkin Laajasalon ratikkayhteyteen tarvittavan kaluston kanssa sekä että tällä kalustolla voidaan myös operoida koko Helsingin raitioverkossa. En nyt jaksa tarkistaa, onko jokerin raideleveydestä vielä ollut spekulaatioita liikkeellä. Enää ei tarvitse.
> 
> Kun luin tuon artikkelin, tuli mieleeni toinen lähestymistapa Laajasalon yhteyksille kuin Kruunusillat: liitetäänkin Laajasalon yhteys suoraan tähän raide-jokeriin. En ole sen enempää miettinyt linjauksia, mutta minusta koko ajan liityntäliikenne Herttoniemen metroasemalle olisi paljon järkevämpi ja edullisemmin toteutettava kuin ylihintainen siltayhteys. 
> 
> Mutta mitä tulee noin pitkien vaunujen liikennöintiin kantakaupungissa, mitä tuolla mainitaan, en näe siihen minkäänlaista tarvetta tällä hetkellä. Vaatisi sitäpaitsi infraan aika paljon muutoksia, muun muassa pysäkkien pidentämistä.


Näitä ajatuksia on pyöritelty sekä täällä että julkisessa keskustelussa monen monta kertaa. Vastaan nyt ihan lyhyesti.

Jokerin ja Laajasalon pitkistä vaunuista tulee täysin yhteisajokelpoisia kantakaupungin verkon kanssa. Raideleveys ja vaununleveys on siten toistaiseksi ratkaistu. Ihan lähiaikoina ei keskustalinjoille ole pitkiä vaunuja tulossa, mutta bulevardisoinnin ja esikaupunkiratikoiden myötä pääväylille varmaan jossain vaiheessa tulee. Kolmosen linjalle tuskin koskaan  jos sellainen linja nyt ylipäätään säilyy.

Laajasalon raitiotietä voi jatkaa Herttoniemeen (tähän tullaan varautumaan Laajasalontien bulevardisoinnissa) ja edelleen  jos tarpeen  Jokerille. Tuollainen yhteys ei kuitenkaan korvaa keskustayhteyttä eikä varsinkaan sillan puuttuessa vähennä metron kapasiteettia.

----------


## Melamies

Bulevardisointihölmöily on syvältä. Äänestän ensi kunnallisvaaleissa 100% varmasti bulevardisointia vastustavaa ehdokasta.

----------


## iiko

> Bulevardisointihölmöily on syvältä. Äänestän ensi kunnallisvaaleissa 100% varmasti bulevardisointia vastustavaa ehdokasta.


Minusta bulevardisoinnissa on tiettyä ideaakin. Luulisi olevan mielekkäämpää rakentaa lisää asumista lähelle palveluja sen sijaan, että rakennetaan joku lähiönkaltainen asusmisalue jonnekin keskelle peltoa paikkaan, jonne täytyy aina erikseen lähteä tai josta pitää aina erikseen lähteä jotain moottoritietasoista tietä pitkin, että pääsee asioille. Kun Helsingin sisääntuloväyliä pitkin ajelee kohti keskustaa ja katselee sitä väljyyttä, ei voi kuin ihmetellä, mistä ne perusteet esim. Malmin lentokentän rakentamisen välttämättömyydelle rakennusmaan puutteessa oikein tulevat.

----------


## Melamies

Malmin lentokentän ottamiseen rakentamiskäyttöön ei ole todellisia järkiperusteita. Helpommin rakentamiskäyttöön otettavia kohteita
vaikka kuinka paljon, esim Laajasalossa ja Santahaminassa, pienempiä kohteita on vaikka millä mitalla ympäri Helsinkiä.
Keskuspuiston jättäisin kuitenkin rauhaan.

----------


## petteri

> Kun Helsingin sisääntuloväyliä pitkin ajelee kohti keskustaa ja katselee sitä väljyyttä, ei voi kuin ihmetellä, mistä ne perusteet esim. Malmin lentokentän rakentamisen välttämättömyydelle rakennusmaan puutteessa oikein tulevat.


Olen päinvastaista mieltä.

Kun katselee Malmin lentokenttää, Keskuspuistoa, Haltialan peltoja, muita kaiken maailman pusikoita, Golf-kenttiä ja siirtolapuutarhoja ihmettelee, miksi ihmeessä kaikki moottoriteiden varret kannattaisi rakentaa täyteen ja tuhota liikenteen edellytykset, kun kaupungissa on parempiakin rakennuspaikkoja.

Kaiken vihreän suojelemiselle en kaupungissa löydä paljonkaan perusteita. Jos joku kaupunkilainen haluaa metsään, niitä on Suomen maaseutu täynnä ja sinne ei ole paljoa matkaa. Toki kaupungissakin jonkin verran puistoja tarvitaan, mutta nykyisistä Helsingin metsistä, pusikoista ja pelloista voisi hyvin ottaa 80 % rakennuskäyttöön.

----------


## j-lu

> Olen päinvastaista mieltä.
> 
> Kun katselee Malmin lentokenttää, Keskuspuistoa, Haltialan peltoja, muita kaiken maailman pusikoita, Golf-kenttiä ja siirtolapuutarhoja


Ei tarvitse itse asiassa kuin kävellä keskustasta Hesarille saakka, niin törmää ensimmäistä kertaa hoitamattomaan ryteikköön. Lintsin kalliot, Mäntymäki, Eläintarhan puisto. Alle kaksi kilometriä. 

En suinkaan ole sitä mieltä, että kaupungissa kaikki korttelit pitää rakentaa täyteen taloja, mutta sitä mieltä olen, että vihreä tarkoittaa kaupungissa hoidettua puistoa malliin Ruttopuisto, Espa, Lenininpuisto jne. Ei vapaasti rehottavaa pusikkoa, jonka funktio on lähinnä kerätä roskaa.




> ...miksi ihmeessä kaikki moottoriteiden varret kannattaisi rakentaa täyteen ja tuhota liikenteen edellytykset, kun kaupungissa on parempiakin rakennuspaikkoja.


Kaupugissa on pohjimmiltaan kyse siitä, että ihmiset asuvat tiheästi. Se tarkoittaa, että kaupungissa tila on kortilla. Jos ei ole, kyse ei ole kaupungista, vaan maaseudusta.

Moottoritie vie paljon tilaa suhteessa kapasiteettiin. Se sopii hyvin paikkoihin, joissa tilasta ei ole pulaa, liikkujia on verrattain vähän ja etäisyydet ovat pitkiä. Huonosti paikkoihin, joissa tilaa on vähän, liikkujia paljon ja etäisyydet lyhyitä.

Moottoritie sopii maaseudulle, ei kaupunkiin. Kaupunkilaisen liikkumistavat ovat joukkoliikenne ja kävely.

----------


## Melamies

> Kaupunkilaisen liikkumistavat ovat joukkoliikenne ja kävely.


Kaupunkilaisten tarvitsemat palvelut ja tavarat eivät kuitenkaan liiku joukkoliikenteellä ja kävellen. Jos yksityisautoilua ei kielletä kokonaan, on huomioitava myös muu liikenne kuin ihmisten liikkuminen.

----------


## hylje

Tavarakuljetukset, hälytysajot yms. korkean marginaali-impaktin kulkuneuvoliikenne on määrältään niin pientä ettei sen mahtumisesta ole huolta. 

Lähinnä pitää pitää huolta siitä, että kadut ovat vähintään nelisen metriä leveitä ja kaikkialle löytyy jonkinlainen reitti ilman portaikkoa.

----------


## j-lu

^^ Eihän tässä nyt olla moottoriajoneuvoliikennettä kieltämässä, ainoastaan todettu, että kaupungissa on heikot edellytykset nopealle moottoriajoneuvoliikenteelle. Ja toisaalta, että jos Helsinkiin halutaan merkittävästi lisää kaupunkia, niin se väistämättä edellyttää sisääntuloväylien moottoriteiden muuttamista kaduiksi lyhyeltä matkalta.

----------


## Melamies

Pointtini oli se, että jos tavara- ja palveluliikenne seisoo ruuhkissa, elinkeinoelämä ja kaupunkilaiset kärsivät ainakin rahallisesti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pointtini oli se, että jos tavara- ja palveluliikenne seisoo ruuhkissa, elinkeinoelämä ja kaupunkilaiset kärsivät ainakin rahallisesti.


Tässähän on olennaista se, mistä ruuhka johtuu. Ruuhkaa eivät aiheuta tavara- ja palveluliikenne, vaan ainoastaan henkilöautot. Jos haluamme ruuhkattoman kaupungin, siellä pitää henkilöautoilu kieltää tai järjestää jollain muulla keinolla niin, ettei siellä haluta autoilla. Jälkimmäinen on aika haasteellista, koska autoilija haluaa autoilla aina. Siten käytännössä vain kieltäminen toimii. Sillä jo nytkin on niin, että kaikki ne kaupungin alueet, joilla ei ole autoja, ovat autoilulta kiellettyjä. Siis puistot, jalkakäytävät, torit, pihat jne.

Eli palataan siihen, millaisella liikennejärjestelmällä kaupunki suunnitellaan toimivaksi. Ja nimenomaan suunnitellaan. Ei kaupunki ole mitä se on sattumalta tai luonnon oikun vuoksi, vaan juuri siten kuin halutaan. Sekin on suunniteltu ja haluttu asia, että 1900-luvun alussa ja sitä aikaisemmin rakennettuihin kaupunkeihin päästetään autoja, vaikka kaupunkeja ei ole suunniteltu autoliikenteelle.

Kun tämä on ketju Laajasalon raitiotiestä, niin Kruunuvuorenranta on suunniteltu niin, että henkilöliikenne sieltä kantakaupunkiin hoituu raitiotiellä. Ja se on hyvä suunnitelma, kun myös kantakaupunki on alun perin suunniteltu toimimaan ilman autoilua. Eli Kruunuvuorenranta ja kantakaupunki toimivat hyvin yhteen. Siksi ei ole mitään tarvetta sille, että ratikkasillalla pitäisi voida ajaa autoilla myös. Ja tämän tietävät kaikki, jotka asunnon Kruunuvuorenrannasta hankkivat.

Mutta jos palataan harhakeskusteluun bulevardisoinneista ym., niin pitää tehdä uutta asumista siten, että se toimii yhteen kantakaupungin kanssa, jos halutaan, että uusi asuminen tukeutuu kantakaupunkiin. Silloin asuminen on fiksua aloittaa sijoittaa pääkatujen varsille = bulevardisointi. Erilaiset joutomaat tai rakennuskelvottomat alueet (kuten Malmin kentän alue) eivät edes sijaitse helposti laajennettavan joukkoliikenteen äärellä.

Ja kun näitä maa-alueita ihmettelee, niin pitää ymmärtää juurikin se, paljonko rakentaminen jollekin tyhjälle läntille maksaa. Kyläsaaren ja Arabianrannan väli on ja jää tyhjäksi, koska se on mutaa kuten Malmin kentän pohja. Vaikka alue on paljon lähempänä Kaivokatua kuin Malmi, rakentaminen ei kannata. Kun nykyinen Arabianranta oli rakennettu, tiedettiin tarpeeksi siitä, miten kallista kaupungin tekeminen pehmeikköön on. Sama taitaa olla tilanne Talin golfkentällä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tässähän on olennaista se, mistä ruuhka johtuu. Ruuhkaa eivät aiheuta tavara- ja palveluliikenne, vaan ainoastaan henkilöautot.


Tämä on aikamoinen yksinkertaistus. Kyllä kaupungissa ruuhkaa aiheuttavat myös tavara- ja palveluliikenne, bussit, raitiovaunut ja jopa kävelijät, ei ruuhka johdu vain henkilöautoista. Kyse on siitä kuinka paljon kapasiteettia käytettävissä suhteessa liikenteen määrään ja toki myös miten kapasiteettia jaetaan. 

Tehokkaatkin kulkumuodot voivat ruuhkauttaa toisiaan, kun ne risteävät. Esimerkiksi se, että ratikat ja kävelijätkin ruuhkautuvat Kaivokadulla ei johdu henkilöautoista, vaan pitkälti siitä, että massiivinen kävelijämäärä ylittää erittäin vilkkaasti liikennöidyn raitiotien. Se, että Kaivokadulla kulkee henkilöautoja ei tuota perustilannetta muuten muuta kuin että niilläkin on ruuhkaa. Ruuhkaa toki voidaan hallita tai rytmittää liikennevaloilla, joiden taakse ruuhka muodostuu ja toki Kaivokadun ruuhka on kävelijöiden osalta varsin paikallinen ja aikasidonnainen.

----------


## j-lu

> Pointtini oli se, että jos tavara- ja palveluliikenne seisoo ruuhkissa, elinkeinoelämä ja kaupunkilaiset kärsivät ainakin rahallisesti.


Nyt on pahasti todellisuudesta vieraantunut kommentti. Helsinkiläinen realiteetti on se, että keskustan huoltotunneli on pahasti vajaakäytöllä, koska tavaraliikenne kulkee mieluummin maan päällä ruuhkissa kuin maan alla ruuhkattomassa tunnelissa.

----------


## petteri

> Keskustan huoltotunneli on pahasti vajaakäytöllä, koska tavaraliikenne kulkee mieluummin maan päällä ruuhkissa kuin maan alla ruuhkattomassa tunnelissa.


Siitä, että keskustan huoltotunneli on vajaakäytöllä saamme kiittää Vihreiden liikennepolitiikkaa.

Kun huoltotunneli rakennettiin Vihreät asettivat rakentamisen ehdoksi, ettei siinä ole läpiajoa ja se rakennettiin sitten niin, että läpiajoon estyi. Läpiajoon soveltuva tunneli ei olisi maksanut paljonkaan enempää, mutta Vihreään moottoriliikenteen kurjistamispolitiikkaan se ei sopinut. Enää tunnelin muuttaminen läpiajoon ei taida järin helposti onnistua, kun turvallisuusrakenteita jätettiin tekemättä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kaupunkilaisen liikkumistavat ovat joukkoliikenne ja kävely.


Ja polkupyöräily.

----------


## Melamies

> Nyt on pahasti todellisuudesta vieraantunut kommentti. Helsinkiläinen realiteetti on se, että keskustan huoltotunneli on pahasti vajaakäytöllä, koska tavaraliikenne kulkee mieluummin maan päällä ruuhkissa kuin maan alla ruuhkattomassa tunnelissa.


Kommenttini perustuu nimenomaan todellisuuteen, ruuhkia on myös muualla kuin keskustassa ja tänä vuonna enemmän kuin koskaan minun havaintovuosinani. Olen keskustellut lukuisten ammattikuljettajien kanssa (bussi, rekka, maansiirto, paku jne) ja myös asennustyötä tekevien pakulla liikkuvien duunarien kanssa. Kaikkien havainnot ovat yhtäpitäviä, ruuhkautuminen on tärvellyt aikataulut ja työpäivää on jopa pitänyt jakaa useaan osaan. (Koska pitää esim hakea lapset päiväkodista ja sitten puolison tultua omasta työstään kotiin on ollut pakko mennä takaisin töihin, koska ruuhkien vuoksi ei ehtinyt hoitaa sovittuja töitä.)

----------


## j-lu

> Siitä, että keskustan huoltotunneli on vajaakäytöllä saamme kiittää Vihreiden liikennepolitiikkaa.
> 
> Kun huoltotunneli rakennettiin Vihreät asettivat rakentamisen ehdoksi, ettei siinä ole läpiajoa ja se rakennettiin sitten niin, että läpiajoon estyi. Läpiajoon soveltuva tunneli ei olisi maksanut paljonkaan enempää, mutta Vihreään moottoriliikenteen kurjistamispolitiikkaan se ei sopinut. Enää tunnelin muuttaminen läpiajoon ei taida järin helposti onnistua, kun turvallisuusrakenteita jätettiin tekemättä.


Kyllähän sen läpiajaa. Toki läpiajoa on hankaloitettu oikaisutarkoituksessa, eli että huoltotunneli ei ole järin näppärä, jos ei varsinaisesti ole tunnelin varrelle asiaa. Mutta Kaisaniemestä pääsee Ruoholahteen ja päinvastoin.

Tarkoitin kuitenkin tunnelin kapasiteettia tavara- ja huoltoliikenteessä. Sitä ei käytetä, koska Helsingissä on näppärämpää ajella maan pinnalla, pysäköidä huolto/jakeluauto jalkakäytävälle ja hoitaa tavarantoimitukset/huollot siten. Sen vuoksi on mielestäni melko harhaista pelotella bulevardien aiheuttavan kalliiksi käyviä ruuhkia_ tavaraliikenteelle_.

----------


## petteri

> Tarkoitin kuitenkin tunnelin kapasiteettia tavara- ja huoltoliikenteessä. Sitä ei käytetä, koska Helsingissä on näppärämpää ajella maan pinnalla, pysäköidä huolto/jakeluauto jalkakäytävälle ja hoitaa tavarantoimitukset/huollot siten. Sen vuoksi on mielestäni melko harhaista pelotella bulevardien aiheuttavan kalliiksi käyviä ruuhkia_ tavaraliikenteelle_.


Minusta tuntuu, että aliarvioit huoltotunnelin merkitystä, siitä on kuitenkin pääsy eri kauppakeskuksiin ja isoihin liiketaloihin, joissa lienee ehkä 3/4 osaa ydinkeskusta-alueen myymäläpinta-alasta. Ilman huoltotunnelia jakeluautoja pyörisi ydinkeskustassa selvästi enemmän. 

Toki se, että kadunvarsiliikkeiden logistiikka on hyvin tehotonta tarkoittaa jakeluautoja pyörii yhä alueella paljon.

----------


## j-lu

> Minusta tuntuu, että aliarvioit huoltotunnelin merkitystä, siitä on kuitenkin pääsy eri kauppakeskuksiin ja isoihin liiketaloihin, joissa lienee ehkä 3/4 osaa ydinkeskusta-alueen myymäläpinta-alasta. Ilman huoltotunnelia jakeluautoja pyörisi ydinkeskustassa selvästi enemmän. 
> 
> Toki se, että kadunvarsiliikkeiden logistiikka on hyvin tehotonta tarkoittaa jakeluautoja pyörii yhä alueella paljon.


Ei tässä nyt ole mistään arvioinneista kyse, vaan huoltotunneli on vajaakäytöllä, se on fakta. Kaupunki on jopa selvittänyt asiaa, haastatellut kiinteistönomistajia ja muita asianosaisia jne. Selvitys oli ainakin joku aika sitten verkossakin luettavana. Kapasiteettia olisi paljon enempään, mutta kaikki huoltotunnelin varrella olevat kiinteistöt eivät halua liittyä ja nekin, jotka ovat liittyneet, eivät täysimääräisesti käytä, vaan tavarantoimituksia hoidetaan edelleen myös pinnalla.

Samaan aikaan täällä maalaillaan uhkakuvia, että elinkeinotoiminta näivettyy, kun jakeluautot seisovat ruuhkissa. Eivät ole tästä maailmasta ne väitteet, kun kaikkein ruuhkaisimmassa osassa kaupunkia ei varta vasten kaivettu tunneli kelpaa.

Tämä on ihan absurdia. Jakeluliikenne pelaa huomattavasti Helsinkiä isommissa ja ruuhkaisemmissa kaupungeissa. A) Aika pieni osa jakelusta tarvitsee ylipäänsä suorittaa päiväsaikaan. B) Liksat tai muut kulut eivät ole logistiikassa niin kovia, että ruuhkassa seisomisilla ylipäänsä olisi mitään väliä. 

Tämä oli mun osalta tässä. Tämä on niin internettiä, että heitetään joku tuulesta temmattu väite vailla mitään siteitä todellisuuteen ja saadaan siitä keskustelu aikaan. Ei olisi pitänyt edes lähteä.

----------


## Melamies

> Ei tässä nyt ole mistään arvioinneista kyse, vaan huoltotunneli on vajaakäytöllä, se on fakta. Kaupunki on jopa selvittänyt asiaa, haastatellut kiinteistönomistajia ja muita asianosaisia jne. Selvitys oli ainakin joku aika sitten verkossakin luettavana. Kapasiteettia olisi paljon enempään, mutta kaikki huoltotunnelin varrella olevat kiinteistöt eivät halua liittyä ja nekin, jotka ovat liittyneet, eivät täysimääräisesti käytä, vaan tavarantoimituksia hoidetaan edelleen myös pinnalla.


Tästä huoltotunnelin käyttöhaluttomuudesta olen samaa mieltä.




> Samaan aikaan täällä maalaillaan uhkakuvia, että elinkeinotoiminta näivettyy, kun jakeluautot seisovat ruuhkissa. Eivät ole tästä maailmasta ne väitteet, kun kaikkein ruuhkaisimmassa osassa kaupunkia ei varta vasten kaivettu tunneli kelpaa.
> 
> Tämä on ihan absurdia. Jakeluliikenne pelaa huomattavasti Helsinkiä isommissa ja ruuhkaisemmissa kaupungeissa. A) Aika pieni osa jakelusta tarvitsee ylipäänsä suorittaa päiväsaikaan. B) Liksat tai muut kulut eivät ole logistiikassa niin kovia, että ruuhkassa seisomisilla ylipäänsä olisi mitään väliä. 
> 
> Tämä oli mun osalta tässä. Tämä on niin internettiä, että heitetään joku tuulesta temmattu väite vailla mitään siteitä todellisuuteen ja saadaan siitä keskustelu aikaan. Ei olisi pitänyt edes lähteä.


Jakeluliikenne on vain osa elinkeinoelämän tarvitsemista liikennepalveluista.

A) Joihinkin kohteisin on toimitettava tavaraa monta kertaa päivässä, sitä tavaraa ei välttämättä edes ole ollut vielä yöllä.

B) Tottakai ruuhkassa seisomisella on väliä. Kalustolla ehditään suorittaa vähemmän työtehtäviä ja kuskin liksa juoksee. Lisääntyneet kustannukset siirtyvät kuljetushintojen kautta kuluttajien maksettavaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Missähän määrin Rautava mahtaa puhua omiaan ja missä määrin totta, kun sanoo, että Laajasalon ratikka vie Kaisaniemenkadulta kaksi autokaistaa? HS: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005049361.html

Sinänsä olisi kyllä ehdottomasti tarpeellista saada Kaisaniemenkadulle kunnolliset ratikkakaistat, mutta siitä tilasta kilpailee aika moni muukin.

----------


## Ketorin

> Missähän määrin Rautava mahtaa puhua omiaan ja missä määrin totta, kun sanoo, että Laajasalon ratikka vie Kaisaniemenkadulta kaksi autokaistaa? HS: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005049361.html
> 
> Sinänsä olisi kyllä ehdottomasti tarpeellista saada Kaisaniemenkadulle kunnolliset ratikkakaistat, mutta siitä tilasta kilpailee aika moni muukin.


Jos se meinaa Kaivokatua?

----------


## 339-DF

> Vihreät ja Vasemmistoliitto näyttävät ainakin saaneen omansa neuvoteltua, sillä nyt päättyneissä neuvotteluissa päätettiin myös muun muassa, että itäisessä Helsingissä sijaitsevan Vartiosaaren rakentamissuunnitelmat keskeytetään. Helsingin viime vuonna päätetyssä yleiskaavassa Vartiosaareen on kaavoitettu asuntoja jopa 7 000 asukkaalle. Nyt rakennussuunnitelmat keskeytetään.
> 
>  Vartiosaaren rakentaminen ei ole mielestämme järkevää. Jo rakennettujen alueiden tiivistäminen on tällä hetkellä tärkeämpää. Vartiosaaresta tulisi bussinperälähiö. Mielestämme Vartiosaari toimii paremmin puistona, ja sinne pääsyä pitäisi erityisesti kehittää, sanoo Vihreiden valtuustoryhmän puheenjohtaja Otso Kivekäs.


Eipä tule sitten toistaiseksi Vartiosaareen asutusta eikä ratikkaa. Mutta onkohan Otsoa siteerattu tässä oikein? Bussinperälähiö antaisi ymmärtää, että jossain on jo sovittu, ettei ratikkaa siinäkään tapauksessa tulisi, että asuinalue olisi rakennettu. Se on tietysti mahdollista, mutta ennemmin luulisin, että Otso on puhunut pussinperästä.

----------


## Max

> Mutta onkohan Otsoa siteerattu tässä oikein? Bussinperälähiö antaisi ymmärtää, että jossain on jo sovittu, ettei ratikkaa siinäkään tapauksessa tulisi, että asuinalue olisi rakennettu. Se on tietysti mahdollista, mutta ennemmin luulisin, että Otso on puhunut pussinperästä.


Melko varmasti juuri näin, en ainakaan ole koskaan kuullut puhuttavan bussinperistä tämmöisessä yhteydessä. Toimittaja on vain tulkinnut asian "joukkoliikennelähtöisesti".

----------


## Makke93

Käväisin torstaina Raidejokerin vaunun esittelytilaisuudessa Kaapelitehtaalla. Siellä oli Kruunusilta-raitioprojektista vastaavia henkilöitä esittelemässä omaa hankettaan. Kyseiseltä porukalta kuulin semmosta uutta tietoa, että viime vuoden loppupuolella on päätetty, että Haakoninlahden linja aijotaan ajaa 35-metrisellä kaksisuuntakalustolla kuten Yliskylän linjakin ja päätepysäkiksi tulee Rautatieasema. Haaralle ei kuitenkaan tule valmiutta ajaa 45-metrisillä vaunuilla kuten Yliskylän haaralle ja kääntösilmukka tehdään silti.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämähän oli mielenkiintoinen tieto.

Päätepysäkkinä rautatieasema on looginen, kun Kolmikulma varataan nyt Vihdintien ratikalle. Osuus rautatieasemalta Kolmikulmaan on myös todella hidas eli kallis. Mutta riittääkö Kaivokadun raiteiston kapasiteetti kahden linjan tarpeisiin, jos Yliskylästä tullaan keskustaan 5 min vuorovälillä? Vai onko tässä nyt ajatuksena se, että Kruunuvuoren ja Yliskylän linjat tulevat molemmat 10 min välein, ja Yliskylästä liikennöidään toista 10 min vv linjaa Pasilaan?

Silmukassa pitäytyminen Kruunuvuoressa on järkevää. Se on sinne ihan nätisti piirretty, eikä linja enää tule jatkumaan meren yli minnekään. Silmukassa vaunu kääntyy nopeammin paluusuuntaan kuin kääntöraiteistolla, joten silmukkaa kannattaa suosia, jos sille on tilaa eikä linja tulevaisuudessa jatku.

----------


## petteri

Jos Laajasalon linjan päätepysäkki on Rautatientorilla pysäkille paras paikka on Rautatieaseman itäisten ulko-ovien edessä tai vähän niistä Kaivokadulle päin. Nykyisistä bussipysäkeistä joku muuttuisi sitten ratikkapysäkiksi. Ei ole mitään järkeä laittaa pysäkkiä keskelle vilkasta Kaivokatua. Ratikka tulisi pitkin Vilhonkatua Kansallisteatterin edestä ja lähtisi sitten Kaisaniemenkatua. Ihan kuin bussit nykyään.

Vihdintien ratikalle hyvä päätepysäkki olisi Elielinaukio(nykyinen bussiterminaali) tai Asema-aukio (nykyinen läntinen taksiasema).Tulo ja lähtö pitkin Postikatua. Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteys on niin äärimmäisen ruuhkainen, ettei siihen sumppuun pidä ajaa yhtään nykyistä useampaa ratikkaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vihdintien ratikalle hyvä päätepysäkki olisi Elielinaukio(nykyinen bussiterminaali) tai Asema-aukio (nykyinen läntinen taksiasema).Tulo ja lähtö pitkin Postikatua. Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteys on niin äärimmäisen ruuhkainen, ettei siihen sumppuun pidä ajaa yhtään nykyistä useampaa ratikkaa.


Kyllä joukkoliikenne kannattaa suunnitella siten, että se viedään sinne, minne ihmisetkin tahtovat. Mietipä, miten surkeaa palvelua esimerkiksi Espoon suunnan lähijunat tarjoavat, kun ne jäävät sinne jonnekin Töölönlahden perukoille.

Manskun ratikkamäärähän ei Vihdintien ratikan myötä lisäänny. Siksi se Topeliuksen rata tehdään.

Sama koskee muuten myös Hämeenlinnanväylän ratikkaa: 3 Pikkikseen ja 10 Hämeenlinnaan. Keskustan ratikkamäärä ei lisäänny.

----------


## Makke93

> Päätepysäkkinä rautatieasema on looginen, kun Kolmikulma varataan nyt Vihdintien ratikalle. Osuus rautatieasemalta Kolmikulmaan on myös todella hidas eli kallis. Mutta riittääkö Kaivokadun raiteiston kapasiteetti kahden linjan tarpeisiin, jos Yliskylästä tullaan keskustaan 5 min vuorovälillä? Vai onko tässä nyt ajatuksena se, että Kruunuvuoren ja Yliskylän linjat tulevat molemmat 10 min välein, ja Yliskylästä liikennöidään toista 10 min vv linjaa Pasilaan?


Projektin heput vakuuttelivat, että simulaatiot on jo tehty ja kummankin linjan kääntäminen tosiaan onnistuu, mutta en tosiaan tajunnut kysyä, että kulkeeko Yliskylän linja edelleen ruuhkassa viiden minuutin välein, vai ovatko kummatkin nyt 10. Luulisi, ettei suunnittelija huvikseen pistä linjalle 5 min vuoroväliä, eli jos semmoista on suunniteltu, niin käyttäjämäärätkin tulevat vastaamaan sitä. Haarojen yhteiset osuudet ovat enimmäkseen siltaa eli sieltä ei kyytiinnousuja paljoa tule, joka tarkoittaa myös sitä, että Haakoninlahden linjan yksikkökoon kasvattaminen ei tuo varaa vähentää Yliskylän linjan matkustajakapasiteettia. Kalasataman linjan jatko Yliskylään korvaamaan joka toista Yliskylän linjan lähtöä ei myöskään toimi, kun hankesuunnitelman mukaan se toisi 50% lisää matkustajia, eikä vähennä merkittävästi muiden linjojen kuormitusta. 

Lopputilannehan kun Laajasalo on "valmis", on että Yliskylään ajetaan 45m vaunuilla, eli tulee olemaan aika tukalaa jos ei saada sitä 5min vuoroväliä pidettyä. Semmoinen sivuseikka noihin 45m vaunuihin liittyen; Transtechin tyyppi kertoi, että Artic XL vaunujen pidennys 34 metristä 45 metriin on suunniteltu sillä tavalla että lisäpalan teli onkin juoksuteli eikä vetävä. 




> Silmukassa pitäytyminen Kruunuvuoressa on järkevää. Se on sinne ihan nätisti piirretty, eikä linja enää tule jatkumaan meren yli minnekään. Silmukassa vaunu kääntyy nopeammin paluusuuntaan kuin kääntöraiteistolla, joten silmukkaa kannattaa suosia, jos sille on tilaa eikä linja tulevaisuudessa jatku.


Joo samoin se silmukan jättö selitettiin, kun on kerran jo suunnittelutyö tehty niin turha on yksisuuntaisten vaunujen yhteensopivuutta poistaa esim. poikkeustilanteiden vuoksi. 




> Manskun ratikkamäärähän ei Vihdintien ratikan myötä lisäänny. Siksi se Topeliuksen rata tehdään.


Itseasiassa vähenee, kun 2 siirty Topeliuksenkadulle.




> 3 Pikkikseen ja 10 Hämeenlinnaan.


Jaa, täällä suunnitellaan jo Interubaneita.  :Very Happy:

----------


## petteri

Joukkoliikenne kannattaa suunnitella niin, että vaihtaminen on mahdollisimman sujuvaa. Kaupunkiratojen junat kyllä pysähtyvät ihan liian kaukana muusta joukkoliikenteestä. Pisara kyllä parantaisi tilannetta selvästi.

Laajasalon ja Vihdintien ratikat Rautatientorilla ja Asema-aukiolla olisivat sen sijaan oikein hyvin saavutettavissa. Kun Helsingin raitioliikennettä kehitetään on syytä erottaa nopeat ja hitaat linjat. Hitaat ratikkalinjat ovat luontevimmin lyhyen matkan liityntälinjoja, joilla tiheä vuoroväli ja pienehkö yksikkökoko kun taas Laajasalon ja Vihdintien ratikalla pitää pyrkiä ainakin bussitason nopeuteen ja samalla käytetään isompaa kalustoa ja pidempää vuoroväliä. Nopea esikaupunkiraitioliikenne ei onnistu jos nopeat linjat ajetaan samoihin sumppuihin keskustan liityntäratikoiden kanssa.

----------


## Max

> Päätepysäkkinä rautatieasema on looginen, kun Kolmikulma varataan nyt Vihdintien ratikalle. Osuus rautatieasemalta Kolmikulmaan on myös todella hidas eli kallis. Mutta riittääkö Kaivokadun raiteiston kapasiteetti kahden linjan tarpeisiin, jos Yliskylästä tullaan keskustaan 5 min vuorovälillä? Vai onko tässä nyt ajatuksena se, että Kruunuvuoren ja Yliskylän linjat tulevat molemmat 10 min välein, ja Yliskylästä liikennöidään toista 10 min vv linjaa Pasilaan?


Eikö kuitenkin olisi järkevää jatkaa Laajasalon raitiotietä kääntymään Elielinaukion jo nyt vajaakäyttöiseen terminaaliin? Sinne mahtuisi useampi kääntöraide tai jopa silmukka, ja samalla lyhenisi vaihtomatka lähijunilta tulijoille.

----------


## Makke93

> Eikö kuitenkin olisi järkevää jatkaa Laajasalon raitiotietä kääntymään Elielinaukion jo nyt vajaakäyttöiseen terminaaliin? Sinne mahtuisi useampi kääntöraide tai jopa silmukka, ja samalla lyhenisi vaihtomatka lähijunilta tulijoille.


Elielinaukio ei ole vajaakäytöllä, vaan päinvastoin täynnä. Puolet laitureista menee bussien seisontaan vuorojen välissä, kun päätettiin rakentaa radanvarsi täyteen seisontapaikkojen tilalle. Sieltähän on jouduttu siirtelemään Turunväylän ja 60-sarjan linjoja Kamppiin. Enkä ihan ymmärrä miksi Laajasalostapäin pitäisi päästä Elielinaukiolle. Siinä ajassa kun vaunu tyhjenee Kaivokadun pysäkillä, odottaa valoa, sitten kääntyy ylimääräisestä vaihteesta Elielinaukiollepäin ja tököttää hiljaa käveliöiden seassa, on Kaivokadulla poisjäänyt jo junassa istumassa.

Tässä nyt esitettyjen Elielinaukion ja Rautatietorin ratikkapysäkit tarvitsevat huomattavasti enemmän käännöksiä, jotka vievät suunnattomasti tilaa, jota kaupungin vilkkaimmassa paikassa on vähän. Jos Rautatientorille tehtäisiin se pysäkkin niin Vilhonkadun bussien jättöpysäkit jouduttaisiin siirtämään, joka ei tarkoittaisi vain parin bussipysäkin poistamista oven edestä, vaan myös useamman muun pysäkin korvaamista jättöpysäkeillä. Sitten Kaivokadulle tulisi joko ylimääräisiä vaihteita, tai ahdas Vilhonkatu jouduttaisiin kaksisuuntaistamaan, joka ei toimisi bussivirtojen kanssa ollenkaan. Jos bussit jätetään kauemmaksi keskustasta raitiotien päätepysäkin takia, se sitoisi Laajasalon ratikan Tuusulanväylän pikaraitiotiehen ja Käpylän vaihtoterminaaliin. Jos Laajasalon ratikka halutaan tehdä ensin, tarvitaan vielä jokin väliaikainen ratkaisu.

----------


## Ketorin

Millaista ratajärjestelyä olette pyöritelleet päässänne, ketkä eivät halua vääräoppista yksisuuntavaunu-päättäriä viemään kahta ajokaistaa Rautatieaseman edestä, jotain tämän sorttista?

----------


## Makke93

Twitterissä on ollut viime päivinä kiistelty ruuhkamaksuista, josta aihe siirtyi Laajasalon Raitiotiehen, kun joku valopää väitti, että Kruunusillat on yksinomaan pyöräilyn subventointia. Tähän on jopa Sinnemäki, Soininvaara sekä Kruunusillat -hankkeen twitter-tili vastaillut. Keskustelu sinällään ei ole hirveän tasokasta, mutta Soininvaara esitti sellaisen väitteen, että kummatkin Laajasalon linjat aijottaisiinkin ajaa 5min vuorovälillä. https://twitter.com/OsmoSoininvaara/...16433871929346 Osaako kukaan sanoa onko väitteessä perää?

----------


## moxu

> Eikö kuitenkin olisi järkevää jatkaa Laajasalon raitiotietä kääntymään Elielinaukion jo nyt vajaakäyttöiseen terminaaliin? Sinne mahtuisi useampi kääntöraide tai jopa silmukka, ja samalla lyhenisi vaihtomatka lähijunilta tulijoille.


Jos Laajasalon ratikkahankkeessa haluttaisiin käyttää järkeä, linjan läntiseksi päättäriksi pitäisi ehdottomasti määrittää Länsiterminaali. Luultavasti sataman matkustajamäärät eivät ole ainakaan laskemassa, ja jo nyt kuka tahansa vähänkin ympärilleen katsellut on tajunnut, kuinka suunnaton virhe oli panna tuhansia asiakkaita vastaan vain vaatimattomia Articceja, joihin ei paljoa kulkijoita mahdu, ja jotka eivät edes pääse liikkeelle ennen aikataulunsa mukaista lähtöaikaa.

----------


## hamalhel

> Jos Laajasalon ratikkahankkeessa haluttaisiin käyttää järkeä, linjan läntiseksi päättäriksi pitäisi ehdottomasti määrittää Länsiterminaali. Luultavasti sataman matkustajamäärät eivät ole ainakaan laskemassa, ja jo nyt kuka tahansa vähänkin ympärilleen katsellut on tajunnut, kuinka suunnaton virhe oli panna tuhansia asiakkaita vastaan vain vaatimattomia Articceja, joihin ei paljoa kulkijoita mahdu, ja jotka eivät edes pääse liikkeelle ennen aikataulunsa mukaista lähtöaikaa.


Tämä on oikean suuntainen ajatus. Mitenköhän tuo vanhan Länsisataman satamaradan tunneli, joka on nyt pyöräilijöiden Baana, soveltuisi yhteiskäyttöön pikaratikoiden kanssa? Kiskot voisivat kurvata jostain Sanomatalon nurkalta ja mennä siitä Linnunlauluun ja edelleen Hakaniemeen, josta Hakaniemenrantaan ja Nihtiin.

Heli

----------


## Wallu

> Tämä on oikean suuntainen ajatus. Mitenköhän tuo vanhan Länsisataman satamaradan tunneli, joka on nyt pyöräilijöiden Baana, soveltuisi yhteiskäyttöön pikaratikoiden kanssa? Kiskot voisivat kurvata jostain Sanomatalon nurkalta ja mennä siitä Linnunlauluun ja edelleen Hakaniemeen, josta Hakaniemenrantaan ja Nihtiin.


Ja miksei vaikka samantien Espoonkin suuntaan? Kts. Alkun taannoinen TramWest-suunnitelma. Vai menikö se juna jo...

----------


## moxu

No esimerkiksi siksi, että Länsimetro rakennettiin jo. Toki Munkasta voisi haaroittaa yhden linjan Kuusisaaren ja Lehtisaaren kautta Otaniemeen, mutta en usko sellaisen hankkeen olevan ikinä realismia.
Länsisatama sen sijaan tarvitsee laivojen matkustajavirtojen käsittelyyn jonkun paremman ratkaisun kuin nykyisten seiskan ja 6T:n yhdistelmä, ja Laajasalon pikaratikan toinen pääte olisi sellaiseksi passeli. Se taitaisi mahtua jopa samoille radoille nyky-seiskan kanssa, ajatusta Baanaan tungettavasta ratikasta on syytä vierastaa, sillä Mikonkadun katastrofi on jo näyttänyt, mikä raitio-kevyenliikenteenraitti-yhdistelmä parhaimmillaankin voi olla, eikä tällaista todellakaan kaivata lisää mihinkään. Baanaahan ei pysty -ainakaan ilman huomattavia lisäkustannuksia- leventämään, ja joka tapauksessa raitiotien vääntäminen sinne sulkisi juuri käyttäjien suosioon nousseen reitin tarpeettoman pitkäksi ajaksi, kenties jopa lopullisesti.

----------


## hmikko

> ajatusta Baanaan tungettavasta ratikasta on syytä vierastaa, sillä Mikonkadun katastrofi on jo näyttänyt, mikä raitio-kevyenliikenteenraitti-yhdistelmä parhaimmillaankin voi olla, eikä tällaista todellakaan kaivata lisää mihinkään. Baanaahan ei pysty -ainakaan ilman huomattavia lisäkustannuksia- leventämään, ja joka tapauksessa raitiotien vääntäminen sinne sulkisi juuri käyttäjien suosioon nousseen reitin tarpeettoman pitkäksi ajaksi, kenties jopa lopullisesti.


Kuten tällä forumilla on varmasti moneen kertaan todettu, satamaradat olisi pitänyt muuttaa raitioteiksi, ei pyöräkaistoiksi tai hävittää kokonaan. Päätöksiä tehtäessä 2000-luvun alussa tämä oli tietysti toiveajattelua, kun ei ollut vielä päätetty nykyisen kaltaisesta raitioverkon laajentamisesta, ja käsitys kantakaupungin uusien alueiden tiiviydestäkin oli jotain ihan muuta. Sitä taustaa vasten on tietty hyvä, että saatiin edes Baana, mutta katutasosta erotettu ratakuilu olisi kyllä ollut omiaan juuri raideliikenteelle. Sama juttu Kumpulanlaakson kanssa, missä on nyt palattu lähtöruutuun.

Ja Baanahan on siis käsittääkseni edelleen nimellisesti väliaikainen järjestely Keskustatunnelin varauksen paikalla. Tosin kaupunki on nyt antanut suunnitteluvarauksen SRV:n Urbaana-hankkeelle, joka kai toteutuessaan estää avokaivantoon rakennettavan tunnelin tekemisen lopullisesti.

----------


## Ketorin

Varikosta on muuten viitesuunnitelma tehtynä.

https://kartta.hel.fi/applications/h...ID=2017-005378

Viitesuunnitelman mukaisella varikolla voi ajaa ympäri.

----------


## laurira

Katusuunnitelmia esitellään 11.3

"Hakaniemen uusia katusuunnitelmia on esillä 3.16. maaliskuuta. Suunnittelijat esittelevät niitä verkkotilaisuudessa 11. maaliskuuta. Uudet katusuunnitelmat koskevat aluetta, joka ulottuu Pitkänsillan kupeesta John Stenbergin rannasta Hakaniemenrantaan ja aina Näkinsiltaan saakka.

"

https://www.hel.fi/uutiset/fi/kaupun...itelmat-esilla

----------


## Max

Nythän tuolla näytti olevan vaihteet Laajasalosta Linjojen suuntaan  :Smile:

----------


## laurira

myös kummallinen ristikkovaihde Hakaniemenrannassa, tainnut olla metromiehet olla asialla. Ei Bergenissäkään moisia ole.

----------


## pehkonen

> myös kummallinen ristikkovaihde Hakaniemenrannassa, tainnut olla metromiehet olla asialla. Ei Bergenissäkään moisia ole.


Niin tuossa on Hakaniemen torin eteläpuolelle tulevan pysäkin jälkeen mahdollisuus kääntyä sekä pohjoiseen (läntiselle pysäkille, josta on yhteys Kallioon ja Linjoille) että etelän suuntaan keskustaan. Siinä tosin näkyy nykyiset raiteet ja katulinjaukset alla, kuten katusuunnitelmassa kuuluukin olla.

https://kartta.hel.fi/helshares/pw_d...iemen_alue.pdf

----------


## laurira

Tarkoitin Hakaniemen pysäkistä Itään olevaa ristikkoa, ei tälläisiä käytetä pikaraitioteillä

----------


## EVhki

> Tarkoitin Hakaniemen pysäkistä Itään olevaa ristikkoa, ei tälläisiä käytetä pikaraitioteillä


Eikö tuollaisten olemassaolo ole ihan hyvä asia ongelmatilanteissa, jos pystytään tuollaisen avulla jatkamaan liikennöintiä yhden raiteen kautta, jos toista raidetta ei pääse? Tuonne Laajasalon raitioteille kun ei ole kauheasti luontevia poikkeusreittejä. Nihtiin toki tulee pääsemään Vallilan ja Hermannin kautta, mutta sekin on aika hankala kierros ja sen jälkeen ei muita kiertoteitä olekaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Uskoisin, että Laurira ei sinänsä "vastusta" puolenvaihtomahdollisuutta, vaan sitä, että tuossa on vastavaihteet ja hidastusvaikutus. Tampereen ja jokerin puolenvaihdot on toteutettu myötävaihtein.

Pidän itse tuota ratkaisua tuossa paikassa ihan perusteltuna. Laajasalon raitiotie ei varsinaisesti ole kovin "pika", varsinkaan Merihaasta länteen. Jo Hakaniemensillan liikennevaloissa tullaan seisomaan pitkään, ellei pientä ihmettä tapahdu. Tuossa kohtaa vauhti on pysäkin vuoksi muutenkin hidas. Raideratkaisu vie vähän tilaa ja mahdollistaa mahdollisimman nopean ja joustavan käännön Hakaniemessä tarvittaessa. Idästä tulevat vaunut pääsevät tilanteen mukaan kummalle tahansa pysäkille ja voivat jatkaa sitten takaisin itään. Kuljettaja suorittaa sunnanvaihtotoimenpiteet samalla kun matkustajat vaihtuvat.

Vastaava ratkaisu tulisi minusta kyseeseen myös Tampereella ja jokerilla päätepysäkillä, kun taas muualla reitin varrella myötävaihderatkaisu on turvallisempi.

----------


## laurira

> Uskoisin, että Laurira ei sinänsä "vastusta" puolenvaihtomahdollisuutta, vaan sitä, että tuossa on vastavaihteet ja hidastusvaikutus. Tampereen ja jokerin puolenvaihdot on toteutettu myötävaihtein.
> 
> Pidän itse tuota ratkaisua tuossa paikassa ihan perusteltuna. Laajasalon raitiotie ei varsinaisesti ole kovin "pika", varsinkaan Merihaasta länteen. Jo Hakaniemensillan liikennevaloissa tullaan seisomaan pitkään, ellei pientä ihmettä tapahdu. Tuossa kohtaa vauhti on pysäkin vuoksi muutenkin hidas. Raideratkaisu vie vähän tilaa ja mahdollistaa mahdollisimman nopean ja joustavan käännön Hakaniemessä tarvittaessa. Idästä tulevat vaunut pääsevät tilanteen mukaan kummalle tahansa pysäkille ja voivat jatkaa sitten takaisin itään. Kuljettaja suorittaa sunnanvaihtotoimenpiteet samalla kun matkustajat vaihtuvat.
> 
> Vastaava ratkaisu tulisi minusta kyseeseen myös Tampereella ja jokerilla päätepysäkillä, kun taas muualla reitin varrella myötävaihderatkaisu on turvallisempi.


Tampereella ainakin käytetään kahta vaihdetta peräkkäin saman vaikutuksen aikaan saamiseksi päätepysäkeillä, muualla vain paluu vaihteita 2 km välein, joita käytetään vain liikennehäiriön jakaessa radan kahteen osaan. 

Tuo Laajasalon raitiotie on joten kummallinen pikaraitiotie, rakennetaan melkein vanhoilla opeilla mutta hankitaan kuitenkin pikaraitiotie vaunut ?

----------


## Knightrider

Minkäköhän takia rata on haluttu Hakaniemenrannassa kadun keskelle, eikä eteläreunaan? Nyt se joutuu risteämään keskustasta Hakaniemenrantaa pitkin tulevan liikenteen kanssa, joka suurimmaksi osaksi kääntyy vasemmalle joko Hakaniemen torikadulle, Hakaniemenkadulle tai Merihaankadulle eli joka tapauksessa jossain kohtaa kiskojen yli. Jos kiskot olisivat eteläreunassa, voisi muu liikenne kääntyä Hakaniemestä Sörnäisten rantatielle yhtä aikaa kun raitiovaunut soljuisivat suoraan rantaviivaa pitkin. Uusi Hakaniemensiltakin olisi voitu suunnitella alkamaan jo sen verran ennen rantaa, että ratikka olisi mahtunut kulkemaan sillan ali ja näin eristyksessä muulta liikenteeltä.

----------


## j-lu

^ Uudesta sillasta on nimenomaan tarkoitus tehdä matala ja lyhyt, että saadaan lisää rakennusmaata ja parempaa kaupunkiympäristöä. Nykyinen siltahan on silkkaa Smith-Polvista.

----------


## Max

> Minkäköhän takia rata on haluttu Hakaniemenrannassa kadun keskelle, eikä eteläreunaan?


Taitaisi tulla liian tiukka kurvi Kaisaniemen suuntaan kääntyessä? Tämä on ymmärtääkseni laajemminkin se syy, miksi raitiotiet aikanaan rakennettiin enimmäkseen keskelle katua.

----------


## late-

> Tampereella ainakin käytetään kahta vaihdetta peräkkäin saman vaikutuksen aikaan saamiseksi päätepysäkeillä, muualla vain paluu vaihteita 2 km välein, joita käytetään vain liikennehäiriön jakaessa radan kahteen osaan.


Kaksi peräkkäistä puolenvaihtoa on halvempi toteuttaa, koska ei tarvita sovitettua raideristeystä. Jos tilaa puolestaan on vähän tai halutaan maksimaalinen välityskyky, sovitettu raideristeys on tehokkaampi. Hakaniemessä tilaa kahden kaarteen välissä näyttäisi olevan rajoitetusti.

Bergenistä sovitettu raideristeys löytyy esimerkiksi keskustan päätepysäkiltä Kaigatenilta.

----------


## laurira

> Kaksi peräkkäistä puolenvaihtoa on halvempi toteuttaa, koska ei tarvita sovitettua raideristeystä. Jos tilaa puolestaan on vähän tai halutaan maksimaalinen välityskyky, sovitettu raideristeys on tehokkaampi. Hakaniemessä tilaa kahden kaarteen välissä näyttäisi olevan rajoitetusti.
> 
> Bergenistä sovitettu raideristeys löytyy esimerkiksi keskustan päätepysäkiltä Kaigatenilta.


Helsingissä on vielä se ongelma, että raideverkko ei ole kahteen suuntaan ajettava kuten Tampereella ja Bergenissä. Juuri kun pikaraitioverkko on päättymässä Hakaniemessä tarjotaan kuljettajalle virhemahdollisuus ajaa liikennettä vastaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:41 ----------




> Minkäköhän takia rata on haluttu Hakaniemenrannassa kadun keskelle, eikä eteläreunaan? Nyt se joutuu risteämään keskustasta Hakaniemenrantaa pitkin tulevan liikenteen kanssa, joka suurimmaksi osaksi kääntyy vasemmalle joko Hakaniemen torikadulle, Hakaniemenkadulle tai Merihaankadulle eli joka tapauksessa jossain kohtaa kiskojen yli. Jos kiskot olisivat eteläreunassa, voisi muu liikenne kääntyä Hakaniemestä Sörnäisten rantatielle yhtä aikaa kun raitiovaunut soljuisivat suoraan rantaviivaa pitkin. Uusi Hakaniemensiltakin olisi voitu suunnitella alkamaan jo sen verran ennen rantaa, että ratikka olisi mahtunut kulkemaan sillan ali ja näin eristyksessä muulta liikenteeltä.



Onko kukaan nähnyt Laajasalon raideverkon suunnittelu parametrejä ?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Uskoisin, että Laurira ei sinänsä "vastusta" puolenvaihtomahdollisuutta, vaan sitä, että tuossa on vastavaihteet ja hidastusvaikutus. Tampereen ja jokerin puolenvaihdot on toteutettu myötävaihtein.


Huoli pois, tuonne on tulossa syväuraiset vaihteet ja moderni vaihteenohjaustekniikka, joten nuo vastavaihteetkaan eivät hidasta suoraan ajavaa raitioliikennettä. Jonkinlaista sivusuoja-toiminnallisuutta olisi tosin ehkä syytä miettiä...

Jaa mistäkö tiedän? Sanotaanko niin, että työtehtävien kautta...  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:40 ----------




> Helsingissä on vielä se ongelma, että raideverkko ei ole kahteen suuntaan ajettava kuten Tampereella ja Bergenissä. Juuri kun pikaraitioverkko on päättymässä Hakaniemessä tarjotaan kuljettajalle virhemahdollisuus ajaa liikennettä vastaan.


Tahaton väärälle raiteelle ajautuminen on tosin estettävissä (modernin) vaihteenohjausjärjestelmän avulla. Esimerkiksi niin, että kuljettaja ei normaalioloissa edes itse käännä vaihdetta tuossa (vaikka se olisikin väärässä asennossa), vaan vaihteenohjausjärjestelmän automatiikka kääntää vaihteen. Kuljettajan tehtäväksi jää vaihteen oikean asennon tarkastaminen vaihdeopastimesta.




> Onko kukaan nähnyt Laajasalon raideverkon suunnittelu parametrejä ?


Mistä tai minkälaisista parametreistä olisit kiinnostunut?

----------


## laurira

> Huoli pois, tuonne on tulossa syväuraiset vaihteet ja moderni vaihteenohjaustekniikka, joten nuo vastavaihteetkaan eivät hidasta suoraan ajavaa raitioliikennettä. Jonkinlaista sivusuoja-toiminnallisuutta olisi tosin ehkä syytä miettiä...
> 
> Jaa mistäkö tiedän? Sanotaanko niin, että työtehtävien kautta...


syväuraiset vaihteet,joissa on vaihteiden lukitus on tietysti hieno juttu, mutta nekää eivät estä kuljettajaa vääntäytymisestä väärälle raiteelle. 

Ja syväuraiset vaihteet Hesan rataverkolle ovat pitkän matkan toteutuksessa.




> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:40 ----------
> 
> Tahaton väärälle raiteelle ajautuminen on tosin estettävissä (modernin) vaihteenohjausjärjestelmän avulla. Esimerkiksi niin, että kuljettaja ei normaalioloissa edes itse käännä vaihdetta tuossa (vaikka se olisikin väärässä asennossa), vaan vaihteenohjausjärjestelmän automatiikka kääntää vaihteen. Kuljettajan tehtäväksi jää vaihteen oikean asennon tarkastaminen vaihdeopastimesta.


Näitä voi ihmetellä Tampereella Suomessa. Kuljettaja on havaitsija 




> Mistä tai minkälaisista parametreistä olisit kiinnostunut?


Geometria vaaka/pysty yleensä ne samat jotka on julkaistu Tampereen ratikan suunnitteluohjeessa.

"Vaakakaarteita suunnitellaan mahdollisimman vähän ja ne pyritään suunnittelemaan loiviksi. Kaarteiden välisiä lyhyitä suoria tulee välttää. Samansuuntaisilla kaarteilla tulee välisuoran sijaan pyrkiä käyttämään korikaarta, mielellään klotoidin kanssa. Jyrkkiä (R < 100 m) kaarteita tulee välttää aina kun se on mahdollista. Jyrkissä kaarteissa kisko ja pyörä kuluvat nopeasti, kisko-pyörä-kontaktista syntyy melua ja ajonopeudet jäävät mataliksi. Kaarresäteen minimi on R = 25 m. Jyrkät kaarteet on suositeltavaa suunnitella kiintoraiteena rakentamisen ja kunnossapidon haasteiden vuoksi. Jyrkissä sepeliraiteen kaarteissa tulee selvittää tarve kiskoankkuroinnille hellekäyräriskin minimoimiseksi."

----------


## Nakkiputka

> syväuraiset vaihteet,joissa on vaihteiden lukitus on tietysti hieno juttu, mutta nekää eivät estä kuljettajaa vääntäytymisestä väärälle raiteelle.


No, kyllä tuokin saadaan haluttaessa estettyä. Esimerkiksi niin, että noita Hakaniemenrannan sovitetun raideristeyksen vaihteita ei voi kääntää ilman, että raitioliikenteen ohjauskeskuksesta (LOK) on ohjelmallisesti vapautettu nuo vaihteet.

Kruunuvuorensillan kummankin pään raiteenvaihtopaikoille olisi oikeastaan syytäkin toteuttaa tällainen turvallisuustoiminto.




> Ja syväuraiset vaihteet Hesan rataverkolle ovat pitkän matkan toteutuksessa.


Sekä Kruunusillat-hankkeessa, että Kalasataman raitiotiehankkeessa tullaan kuitenkin toteuttamaan kaikki mahdolliset vaihteet ja raideristeykset (eli jotka pyörien leveyden puolesta ovat mahdollisia) alusta asti syväuraisina, joten en ymmärrä, miten tuo ylläoleva kommenttisi olisi millään tavalla relevantti...

----------


## late-

> Helsingissä on vielä se ongelma, että raideverkko ei ole kahteen suuntaan ajettava kuten Tampereella ja Bergenissä. Juuri kun pikaraitioverkko on päättymässä Hakaniemessä tarjotaan kuljettajalle virhemahdollisuus ajaa liikennettä vastaan.


Tämä on melko helposti hallittava riski. Pystyyhän bussillakin ajamaan liikennettä vastaan. Kääntää vain rattia. Käytännössä näin ei tapahdu.

Kahteen suuntaan ajettavuus on myöskin suhteellinen käsite. Bergenissä se lienee teknisesti mahdollista muualla kuin keskustassa, jossa bussit käyttävät samaa väylää. Väärällä puolella (yhdellä raiteella) ajaminen edellyttää kuitenkin siirtymistä rajoitettuihin (puolitettuihin) nopeuksiin, koska näkemiä ei ole mitoitettu kohtaamisnopeuksille. Kulunvalvottujen tunneleiden kulunvalvonta taitaa olla kaksisuuntainen, mutta ajo sielläkin on näköhavainnolla.

----------


## laurira

ai niin, tämäkin uutinen

https://www.transtech.fi/index.php?i...ds=&news_id=62

----------


## laurira

11.3 tilaisuus nähtävissä 26.3 saakka

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfyaDLRNSig

----------


## laurira

Vaunu Laajasalon raiteille 

https://www.hel.fi/uutiset/fi/hkl/en...elsinkiin?pd=v

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaunu Laajasalon raiteille 
> 
> https://www.hel.fi/uutiset/fi/hkl/en...elsinkiin?pd=v


Samaa mallia se tietekin on, mutta tuo proto sijoitettaneen kantakaupungin verkolla suoritettavien testien jälkeen Raide-Jokerin verkolle. Sinne menee muukin osa ensimmäisestä tilauserästä. Joskus kun kantakaupungin verkko, jonka yhteyteen Laajasalokin jo lähtökohtaisesti kytkeytyy, ulottuu myös Raide-Jokerin alueelle niin, että 550:n (eli Jokerin) ja muun verkon välille syntyy raideyhteys, tuokin vaunu voi pistäytyä useinkin Laajasalossa. Eli Vihdintien ratikan olemassaolon aikana kantakaupungin verkosta viimeistään on yhteys Jokerillekin. Ruskeasuon uudelta varikolta ei sinänsä olisi pitkä matka johtaa raidetta Jokerille jo ennen Vihdintien pikaratikan tuloa, mutta sellaisia suunnitelmia ei ole toistaiseksi osunut silmiini. Jokerin oma varikkohan tulee Roihupeltoon entisen Varhan paikalle kauas itään. Jossain vaiheessa jotkut isot peruskorjaukset voisivat kuitenkin tulla kysymykseen muualla.

----------


## Melamies

> Samaa mallia se tietekin on, mutta tuo proto sijoitettaneen kantakaupungin verkolla suoritettavien testien jälkeen Raide-Jokerin verkolle. Sinne menee muukin osa ensimmäisestä tilauserästä. Joskus kun kantakaupungin verkko, jonka yhteyteen Laajasalokin jo lähtökohtaisesti kytkeytyy, ulottuu myös Raide-Jokerin alueelle niin, että 550:n (eli Jokerin) ja muun verkon välille syntyy raideyhteys, tuokin vaunu voi pistäytyä useinkin Laajasalossa. Eli Vihdintien ratikan olemassaolon aikana kantakaupungin verkosta viimeistään on yhteys Jokerillekin. Ruskeasuon uudelta varikolta ei sinänsä olisi pitkä matka johtaa raidetta Jokerille jo ennen Vihdintien pikaratikan tuloa, mutta sellaisia suunnitelmia ei ole toistaiseksi osunut silmiini. Jokerin oma varikkohan tulee Roihupeltoon entisen Varhan paikalle kauas itään. Jossain vaiheessa jotkut isot peruskorjaukset voisivat kuitenkin tulla kysymykseen muualla.


Entisen maaliikennekeskuksen alueelle rakennetaan Postipuisto-nimistä ghettoa. Jos alue olisi älytty jättää käyttämättä turhaan asuntorakentamiseen, olisi se ollut erittäin hyvä paikka bussivarikolle, rakennuslogistiikkakeskukselle ja kiinteistöjen ja katuverkon huoltokaluston varikolle. Myös ratikkavarikolle sijainti olisi ollut hyvä ainakin Jokerin suhteen, linjalle olisi ollut lyhyt siirtymä.

----------


## laurira

> Samaa mallia se tietekin on, mutta tuo proto sijoitettaneen kantakaupungin verkolla suoritettavien testien jälkeen Raide-Jokerin verkolle. Sinne menee muukin osa ensimmäisestä tilauserästä. Joskus kun kantakaupungin verkko, jonka yhteyteen Laajasalokin jo lähtökohtaisesti kytkeytyy, ulottuu myös Raide-Jokerin alueelle niin, että 550:n (eli Jokerin) ja muun verkon välille syntyy raideyhteys, tuokin vaunu voi pistäytyä useinkin Laajasalossa. Eli Vihdintien ratikan olemassaolon aikana kantakaupungin verkosta viimeistään on yhteys Jokerillekin. Ruskeasuon uudelta varikolta ei sinänsä olisi pitkä matka johtaa raidetta Jokerille jo ennen Vihdintien pikaratikan tuloa, mutta sellaisia suunnitelmia ei ole toistaiseksi osunut silmiini. Jokerin oma varikkohan tulee Roihupeltoon entisen Varhan paikalle kauas itään. Jossain vaiheessa jotkut isot peruskorjaukset voisivat kuitenkin tulla kysymykseen muualla.


Eikös Helsinkiin oltu suunniteltu kolmea uutta varikkoa ?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikös Helsinkiin oltu suunniteltu kolmea uutta varikkoa ?


Nopeasti ajatellen tulevat mieleen Roihupelto, Ruskeasuo ja Laajasalo.

----------


## laurira

> Nopeasti ajatellen tulevat mieleen Roihupelto, Ruskeasuo ja Laajasalo.


ai niin, tästäkin löytyi pruju: https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/media/a...e1e76c2feb.pdf

----------


## hylje

> Jos alue olisi älytty jättää käyttämättä turhaan asuntorakentamiseen


Helsingissä ei rakennettavat asunnot jää ilman asukkaita, ovatko siis ihmiset jotka muuttavat turhiin asuntoihin itsekin turhia?

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingissä ei rakennettavat asunnot jää ilman asukkaita, ovatko siis ihmiset jotka muuttavat turhiin asuntoihin itsekin turhia?


Helsingin näkökulmasta suuri osa toki on. Ei välttämättä juuri heistä jotka näihin uusiin asuntoihin muuttavat, mutta toki meillä on kymmenituhansia sellaisia asukkaita pääkaupungissa, jotka olisi maan kokonaisetua ajatellen olisi parempi asuttaa jonnekin muualle maahan kuin sinne, missä neliöt ovat kaikkein arvokkaimpia.

----------


## Melamies

> Helsingissä ei rakennettavat asunnot jää ilman asukkaita, ovatko siis ihmiset jotka muuttavat turhiin asuntoihin itsekin turhia?


Tuo on yksi näkökulma asiaan, mutta tarkoitin, että oli typerää rakentaa asuntoja juuri tuohon, koska siinä olisi ollut niin hyvä paikka varikoille. (tasainen alue, eikä asutusta naapurissa)

----------


## j-lu

> Helsingin näkökulmasta suuri osa toki on. Ei välttämättä juuri heistä jotka näihin uusiin asuntoihin muuttavat, mutta toki meillä on kymmenituhansia sellaisia asukkaita pääkaupungissa, jotka olisi maan kokonaisetua ajatellen olisi parempi asuttaa jonnekin muualle maahan kuin sinne, missä neliöt ovat kaikkein arvokkaimpia.


Nah. Ensinnäkin ihan jokainen helsinkiläinen tulee veronmaksajille halvemmaksi kuin keskimääräinen maanviljelijä tai turvetuottaja. 4+ miljardia alkutuotantohumppaan näillä leveysasteilla on Puhallus, veijaritarina, josta pitäisi kirjoittaa kirjoja ja kuvata elokuvia.

Toisekseen ne "kymmenettuhannet" (taidat vähän liioitella) helsinkiläiset, joihin oletan sinun viittaavan, asuvat lähiöissä, joissa neliöt eivät ole juuri sen kalliimpia kuin Savonlinnan keskustassa.

En ymmärrä tätä persuvetoista vähäosaisten ajojahtia, eikö ole empatiaa? Mistä lähtien alaspäin lyöminen on ollut tyylikästä?

----------


## hylje

> Tuo on yksi näkökulma asiaan, mutta tarkoitin, että oli typerää rakentaa asuntoja juuri tuohon, koska siinä olisi ollut niin hyvä paikka varikoille. (tasainen alue, eikä asutusta naapurissa)


Tasainen, ei asutusta naapurissa on myös erinomainen alue asuntorakentamiselle. Vuorovaikuttamisen luvatussa maassa on mahdotonta rakentaa laajamittaisesti kenenkään takapihalle. 

Varikkojakin toki seudulla tarvitaan, mutta niitä voi onneksi sijoittaa syrjempään ilman että niiden toiminnallisuus kärsii. Siinä missä asunnot syrjässä vaativat runsaasti uutta kunnallistekniikkaa ja palveluja, ja kaavatalous jolla nämä palvelut maksetaan kärsii kun neliöhinnat eivät ole kummoisia ja osa kohteista voi jäädä rakentumatta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nah. Ensinnäkin ihan jokainen helsinkiläinen tulee veronmaksajille halvemmaksi kuin keskimääräinen maanviljelijä tai turvetuottaja. 4+ miljardia alkutuotantohumppaan näillä leveysasteilla on Puhallus, veijaritarina, josta pitäisi kirjoittaa kirjoja ja kuvata elokuvia.
> 
> Toisekseen ne "kymmenettuhannet" (taidat vähän liioitella) helsinkiläiset, joihin oletan sinun viittaavan, asuvat lähiöissä, joissa neliöt eivät ole juuri sen kalliimpia kuin Savonlinnan keskustassa.
> 
> En ymmärrä tätä persuvetoista vähäosaisten ajojahtia, eikö ole empatiaa? Mistä lähtien alaspäin lyöminen on ollut tyylikästä?


Me ollaan harvoin eri mieltä, mutta nyt ollaan  :Smile:  Vertauksesi ontuu, pitäisi verrata sosiaalitukien varassa olevia syrjäytyneitä Kajaanissa ja Helsingissä eikä sosiaalitukien varassa elävää helsinkiläistä hämäläiseen maanviljelijään. Kajaanilaiset tulevat veronmaksajille halvemmiksi, koska asumiskulut ovat siellä paljon matalammat. Säästetään paitsi näiden tukien varassa elävien asumistuissa, myös niiden pienituloisten asumistuissa, jotka asuvat tuetusti kalliissa Helsingissä, mutta joilla olisi varaa asua ilman tukea Helsingissä, jos asuminen olisi edullisempaa. Ja jos mennään vielä pidemmälle, niin vähän säästettäisiin siinäkin, ettei pienituloisen tarvitsisi kulkea Hyvinkäältä asti töihin stadilaiseen päiväkotiin. Pienemmät matkakuluvähennykset jne.

En ole ihan varma liioittelusta, nimittäin asumistukiahan nyt ainakin maksetaan Helsingissä aivan tolkuttoman suurelle joukolle (18,3 % vuonna 2019) ja kun jo toimeentulotukeakin saa 9 % helsinkiläisistä, niin kyllä tuossa kymmenistätuhansista puhutaan, valitettavasti. Noi luvut on kamalampia kuin kuvittelisi.

Kun Hylje kysyi, ovatko ihmiset turhia, niin se on tietysti tosi provosoivasti asetettu kysymys. Noin lähtökohtaisesti yksilötasolla me olemme kaikki turhia sikäli, että emme ole mitenkään korvaamattomia. Jos minä tästä nyt katoaisin, niin kyllä joku muu hoitaisi ne asiat jotka minä nyt hoidan. Toisaalta olemme tottuneet ajattelemaan, että jokaisella ihmisellä on ihmisarvo ja että kukaan ei siinä mielessä ole turha, vaan arvokas. Ymmärsin kuitenkin, ettei Hylje tarkoittanut kumpaakaan näistä, vaan sitä, onko osa helsinkiläisistä sillä tavoin turhia, että kaupungille ja yhteiskunnalle ei ole heidän antamastaan panoksesta hyötyä, tai voi olla jopa haittaa. Näinhän ilman muuta on.

----------


## Salomaa

> Helsingin näkökulmasta suuri osa toki on. Ei välttämättä juuri heistä jotka näihin uusiin asuntoihin muuttavat, mutta toki meillä on kymmenituhansia sellaisia asukkaita pääkaupungissa, jotka olisi maan kokonaisetua ajatellen olisi parempi asuttaa jonnekin muualle maahan kuin sinne, missä neliöt ovat kaikkein arvokkaimpia.


Tästähän käytiin toisessa ketjussa  kiivas keskustelu. Ehkä ei kannata edes omassa päässään pyöritellä ajatusta kenen pitäisi muuttaa Helsingistä pois. Ajatus siitä että jotkut ryhmät pakotettaisiin tai painostettaisiin muuttamaan Helsingistä on kuolleena syntynyt ajatus. Ei sovi nykyaikaan eikä Suomeen mitenkään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tästähän käytiin toisessa ketjussa  kiivas keskustelu.


Joo, ei aloiteta sitä enää uudestaan. Tuo Hylkeen kommentti vain upposi minuun kuin veitsi voihin.

----------


## fani

> Tästähän käytiin toisessa ketjussa  kiivas keskustelu. Ehkä ei kannata edes omassa päässään pyöritellä ajatusta kenen pitäisi muuttaa Helsingistä pois. Ajatus siitä että jotkut ryhmät pakotettaisiin tai painostettaisiin muuttamaan Helsingistä on kuolleena syntynyt ajatus. Ei sovi nykyaikaan eikä Suomeen mitenkään.


Ei liene sinun asiasi todeta mitä toisen sopii ajatella ja mitä ei. Saathan sinäkin ajatella kommunismin ja sosialismin erinomaisuutta (jotka ei kyllä sovi edes samaan lauseeseen keskenään). Kukaan ei kiellä. Jotkut ajatukset eivät sovi toisille ja jotkut ei taas toisille.

Mitä tulee asuntopulaan ja pakonomaiseen tarpeeseen rakentaa asuntoja juurikin kalleimmalle alueelle; huono vai hyvä idea? Riippuu näkökulmasta. Asuntopula on ratkaistavissa oleva yhtälö, josta siinä toisessa ketjussa enemmän. Mikäli se ratkaistaisiin ilman, että koko ajan rakennettaisi lisää, niin monet muutkin ongelmat ratkeaisivat kuin itsestään. Esimerkiksi jo kortilla olevia neliöitä voitaisiin käyttää muuhun tuiki tarpeelliseen, kuten siihen varikkoon. Ja neliöillä viittaan juurikin sellaisiin neliöihin mihin pystyy tekemään paljon muutakin kun vain asuntoja. Aluehan on muutenkin hengeltään kaikkea muuta kuin asuinalue. Kehotankin katsomaan Google Mapsia satelliittikuvalla. Monta aluetta on jo rakentumassa ja aina jossain jo valmiina asuinalueella löytyy tilaa. Tiettyjen ihmisryhmien poisohjaamisen merkitystä strategisesti tärkeiltä sijainneilta ei voi liikaa korostaa. Ja mielestäni on ensiarvoisen tärkeää, että esimerkiksi etenkin eteläiseen Helsinkiin pääsisi asumaan sellainen ihminen, jolla on likviditeettiä (mm. työn, varallisuuden tai opiskelujen muodossa) asua siellä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei liene sinun asiasi todeta mitä toisen sopii ajatella ja mitä ei. Saathan sinäkin ajatella kommunismin ja sosialismin erinomaisuutta (jotka ei kyllä sovi edes samaan lauseeseen keskenään). Kukaan ei kiellä. Jotkut ajatukset eivät sovi toisille ja jotkut ei taas toisille.


Tulimme jo 339-DFn kanssa samaan lopputulokseen ja siten tämä Sinun kommenttisi oli tarpeeton.

.


> ..Tiettyjen ihmisryhmien poisohjaamisen merkitystä strategisesti tärkeiltä sijainneilta ei voi liikaa korostaa. ,,,..


Tuon voit selittää mitä tarkoitat tuolla lauseella. Mutta pidän samalla huolta siitä että se keskustelu, joka on käyty ei käynnisty uudestaan.

----------


## fani

> Tulimme jo 339-DFn kanssa samaan lopputulokseen ja siten tämä Sinun kommenttisi oli tarpeeton.
> 
> .
> Tuon voit selittää mitä tarkoitat tuolla lauseella. Mutta pidän samalla huolta siitä että se keskustelu, joka on käyty ei käynnisty uudestaan.


Ensinnäkin: Älä laita sanoja toisten suuhun.
Toiseksi: Voit lukaista kommenttini uudestaan ja vaikka nekin siinä toisessa viestiketjussa. Jospa se sitten aukenisi sinullekin mihin viittaan. 
Kolmanneksi: Minulla ei ole mitään mielenkiintoa käydä väittelyä kanssasi tästä asiasta, koska se nyt jo nähtiin millä tyylillä sinä argumentoit.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ensinnäkin: Älä laita sanoja toisten suuhun.
> Toiseksi: Voit lukaista kommenttini uudestaan ja vaikka nekin siinä toisessa viestiketjussa. Jospa se sitten aukenisi sinullekin mihin viittaan. 
> Kolmanneksi: Minulla ei ole mitään mielenkiintoa käydä väittelyä kanssasi tästä asiasta, koska se nyt jo nähtiin millä tyylillä sinä argumentoit.


Hyvä kun itsekin huomasit esittämäsi ajatuksesi mahdottomaksi, siksi näin netissä tuo varsinaisen kysymyksen kiertäminen toimii ihan tyydyttävästi.

----------


## Minä vain

Kumpaa brändiä muuten raitiotien Artic X54 -vaunut tulee olemaan, kantakaupungin vai Raide-Jokerin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tulimme jo 339-DFn kanssa samaan lopputulokseen ja siten tämä Sinun kommenttisi oli tarpeeton.


Nyt kun en ole ihan varma siitä, mitä tällä tarkoitat, niin varmuuden vuoksi täsmennän: Me olemme käsittääkseni samaa mieltä siitä, että sitä vanhaa keskustelua asuntopulan helpottamisesta ei kannata enää jatkaa. Sen sijaan emme ole samaa mieltä siinä keskustelussa esitettyjen keinojen toimivuudesta. Eikä tarvitsekaan olla, ainahan maailmaan mielipiteitä mahtuu.




> Kumpaa brändiä muuten raitiotien Artic X54 -vaunut tulee olemaan, kantakaupungin vai Raide-Jokerin?


Ne on sellaisia valko-turkooseja, jos sitä tarkoitat. Mikä on minusta aivan oikein, se auttaa identifioimaan ne Laajasalon vaunut ja linjat joksikin muuksi kuin perinteiseksi hidasratikaksi.

Huhujen mukaan Höseli kovasti haluaisi teipata kantakaupungin ratikatkin uuteen uskoon ja luopua vihreä-keltaisesta väriyhdistelmästä. Toivotaan silti, että se huhu on väärä.

----------


## fani

> Hyvä kun itsekin huomasit esittämäsi ajatuksesi mahdottomaksi, siksi näin netissä tuo varsinaisen kysymyksen kiertäminen toimii ihan tyydyttävästi.


Esittämäni ajatus on kaikkea muuta kuin mahdoton. Sen sijaan mahdotonta on vastata kysymykseesi palaamatta kuitenkaan yllämainitun viestiketjun aiheeseen, jonka takia kehotinkin lukemaan sitä viestiketjua.

----------


## Makke93

> Ne on sellaisia valko-turkooseja, jos sitä tarkoitat. Mikä on minusta aivan oikein, se auttaa identifioimaan ne Laajasalon vaunut ja linjat joksikin muuksi kuin perinteiseksi hidasratikaksi.
> 
> Huhujen mukaan Höseli kovasti haluaisi teipata kantakaupungin ratikatkin uuteen uskoon ja luopua vihreä-keltaisesta väriyhdistelmästä. Toivotaan silti, että se huhu on väärä.


HSL:llä on ollut muutenkin aikamoinen ylämäki kivuttavana saada suurempi yleisö tiedostamaan uusien raitiohankkeiden erot verrattuna nykyiseen järjestelmään. Paras tapa tehdä pesäeroa on juuri eriväriset vaunut, joiden eron näkee niin videolla, kuvassa, kuin henkilössä heti. Siinä missä kaksisuuntaisuutta, parempia valoetuuksia ja eristettyä rataa täytyy melkein osata etsiä huomatakseen. 

Nyt kantakaupunkivaunujen värityksen vaihtaminen joko täysin samanlaiseksi tai edes vastaavaksi pääväri-valkoinen yhdistelmäksi vetäisi koko hommalta maton alta. Tai no, jos HSL onnistuu saamaan koko kantakaupungin verkolle taydet liikennevaloetuudet, nostamaan keskinopeuden yli 20km/h ja poistamaan muut häiriötekijät, jolloin suurta eroa ei olisi, niin miksi ei. Silloin voi tosin kysyä, miksei vain suoraan maalata pikaraitiotievaunuja viher-keltaisiksi. 

Väritykseen vielä liittyen odotin Jokerin protovaunun saapumisen herättävän kaupunkilaisia vastustamaan uutta väritystä ja vaatimaan Jokerin vaunujen maalaamista viher-keltaisiksi, kun edellinenkin yritys uuteen väritykseen päättyi näin. Kuitenkin tähän mennessä olen nähnyt vain yhden uutta väritystä vastustavan kannanoton, ja sekin oli pääasiassa HKL:n yhtiöittämisestä. Kuulemma Espooseen kulkevan vaunun oleminen muissa kuin Helsingin väreissä on merkki siitä, että HKL:n yhtiöittäminen tarkoittaa sen poismyymistä kokonaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Esittämäni ajatus on kaikkea muuta kuin mahdoton. Sen sijaan mahdotonta on vastata kysymykseesi palaamatta kuitenkaan yllämainitun viestiketjun aiheeseen, jonka takia kehotinkin lukemaan sitä viestiketjua.


Kiistan ydin oli jonkin painostaminen tai pakottaminen muuttamaan pois Helsingistä. Kokeneena yhteiskunnallisena keskustelijana tiedän ettei sellainen ole mitenkään mahdollista. Hankin väitteeni tueksi materiaalia virkamiehiltä ja valtuustoryhmiltä. Täällä ne tietysti kiistettiin. Minun tyhmyyteni oli siinä että läksin mukaan vatkaamaan keskusteluun, joka oli täysin alatyylinen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:43 ----------




> Nyt kun en ole ihan varma siitä, mitä tällä tarkoitat, niin varmuuden vuoksi täsmennän: Me olemme käsittääkseni samaa mieltä siitä, että sitä vanhaa keskustelua asuntopulan helpottamisesta ei kannata enää jatkaa. Sen sijaan emme ole samaa mieltä siinä keskustelussa esitettyjen keinojen toimivuudesta. Eikä tarvitsekaan olla, ainahan maailmaan mielipiteitä mahtuu.


Kyllä, totesin mahdottomaksi perustuslain kanssa ristiriidassa olevat toimenpiteet. Poliitikot ja virkamiehet eivät niistä syttyneet. Mutta täällä netissä ne kyll ä elävät.

----------


## fani

> Kiistan ydin oli jonkin painostaminen tai pakottaminen muuttamaan pois Helsingistä. Kokeneena yhteiskunnallisena keskustelijana tiedän ettei sellainen ole mitenkään mahdollista. Hankin väitteeni tueksi materiaalia virkamiehiltä ja valtuustoryhmiltä. Täällä ne tietysti kiistettiin. Minun tyhmyyteni oli siinä että läksin mukaan vatkaamaan keskusteluun, joka oli täysin alatyylinen.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:43 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Kyllä, totesin mahdottomaksi perustuslain kanssa ristiriidassa olevat toimenpiteet. Poliitikot ja virkamiehet eivät niistä syttyneet. Mutta täällä netissä ne kyll ä elävät.


Netissä huutelu ei tee kenestäkään vielä kokenutta yhteiskunnallista keskustelijaa. Alatyylistä tässä on mielestäni se, että itse lähdet taas vaihteeksi vänkäämään asiasta jonka piti käytännössä olla loppuun käsitelty. Ja kehotan lukemaan sen viestiketjun uudelleen ennen kuin esität lisää perättömiä väitteitä. Puhuisit mieluummin vaikka siitä varikon sijainnista tai ratikoiden väristä. Minun pointtini tässä oli se, että asuntoja voidaan sijoittaa muuallekin kun sinne Postipuistoon, joka olisi ollut hyvä ratikkavarikolle, ratikkavarikkoa kun ei voida sijoittaa monille paikoille, mitkä ovat hyviä asunnoille.

----------


## Bussimies

Oletin tulevani lukemaan keskustelua Laajasalon raideyhteydestä. Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista jättää puheet sosialismista, kommunismista ja muu yleinen henkilöiden välinen miekkailu johonkin muuhun osioon tällä foorumilla? Vaikkapa tuonne offtopiciin? Ihan näin ulkopuolisen lukijan kommenttina.

----------


## Salomaa

> Netissä huutelu ei tee kenestäkään vielä kokenutta yhteiskunnallista keskustelijaa. Alatyylistä tässä on mielestäni se, että itse lähdet taas vaihteeksi vänkäämään asiasta jonka piti käytännössä olla loppuun käsitelty. Ja kehotan lukemaan sen viestiketjun uudelleen ennen kuin esität lisää perättömiä väitteitä. Puhuisit mieluummin vaikka siitä varikon sijainnista tai ratikoiden väristä. Minun pointtini tässä oli se, että asuntoja voidaan sijoittaa muuallekin kun sinne Postipuistoon, joka olisi ollut hyvä ratikkavarikolle, ratikkavarikkoa kun ei voida sijoittaa monille paikoille, mitkä ovat hyviä asunnoille.


Kävin sen viestiketjun uudelleen läpi. Sinulle ei kelvannut virkamiesten,poliitikkojen eikä tutkijoiden materiaalin sisältö. Itse et esittänyt mitään lähdeaineistoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:33 ----------




> Oletin tulevani lukemaan keskustelua Laajasalon raideyhteydestä. Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista jättää puheet sosialismista, kommunismista ja muu yleinen henkilöiden välinen miekkailu johonkin muuhun osioon tällä foorumilla? Vaikkapa tuonne offtopiciin? Ihan näin ulkopuolisen lukijan kommenttina.


Olimme lopettamassa keskustelua aiheesta, joka on kerran käyty. Mutta Fani nyt halusi tulla sanomaan, että minun tehtäväni täällä on levittää kommunismin ja sosialismin ilosanomaa.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Oletin tulevani lukemaan keskustelua Laajasalon raideyhteydestä. Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista jättää puheet sosialismista, kommunismista ja muu yleinen henkilöiden välinen miekkailu johonkin muuhun osioon tällä foorumilla? Vaikkapa tuonne offtopiciin? Ihan näin ulkopuolisen lukijan kommenttina.


Erittäin kannatettava idea. Moderaattorit hommiin...?

----------


## 339-DF

> HSL:llä on ollut muutenkin aikamoinen ylämäki kivuttavana saada suurempi yleisö tiedostamaan uusien raitiohankkeiden erot verrattuna nykyiseen järjestelmään. Paras tapa tehdä pesäeroa on juuri eriväriset vaunut, joiden eron näkee niin videolla, kuvassa, kuin henkilössä heti. Siinä missä kaksisuuntaisuutta, parempia valoetuuksia ja eristettyä rataa täytyy melkein osata etsiä huomatakseen.


Ei kai siellä tuollaisia murehdita. Niiden viestintähän keskittyy kaikkeen muuhun, kuten runoihin raiteilla ja possunpinkeiksi teipattaviin lippuautomaatteihin. En muista, että siellä olisi koskaan tehty minkäänlaista suurimittakaavaista tiedotusta mistään, mikä liittyy mihinkään oikeaan asiaan. Vai missä ovat mainoskampanjat Eiranrannan raitiotien avaamisesta, noin esimerkiksi?

Se vaunuissa rääkyvä naisoletettukin lässyttää jostain käsien pesemisestä koko ajan, mutta ei muista kertoa, että 7 ajaa HIE ja 6 ERA.

Olen kyllä samaa mieltä pesäeron tekemisestä ja joskus aikanaan ehdotin, että Laajasalon vaunut pitäisi maalata samalla oranssilla sävyllä kuin metrovaunut. Se liittäisi niihin metron brändiä eli nopeutta ja tiheitä vuorovälejä. Tuollainen tumma turkoosi, vaikka onkin ihan tyylikäs, ei liitä mitään mihinkään (vielä).

----------


## EVhki

> Vai missä ovat mainoskampanjat Eiranrannan raitiotien avaamisesta, noin esimerkiksi?


Ei kyllä varmaan korona-aikaan kannata mitään hurjia mainoskampanjoita tuollaisesta tehdä, ettei kolmea uutta pysäkkiä tulla ihan laumoittain katsomaan.

----------


## Minä vain

> Se vaunuissa rääkyvä naisoletettukin lässyttää jostain käsien pesemisestä koko ajan, mutta ei muista kertoa, että 7 ajaa HIE ja 6 ERA.


Tuollainen kakofonia vaan tekee matkustamisesta hirveää. Kuulusten lisääminen on halvempi tapa informoida kuin kunnollisten näyttöjen hankkiminen, mutta silti pitäisi hankkia kunnolliset näytöt, joilla tuollaisia tiedotteita voidaan pyörittää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuollainen kakofonia vaan tekee matkustamisesta hirveää.


Olen samaa mieltä, enkä haluaisi sinne kuulutuksia ollenkaan. Pysäkitkin näkee sieltä näyttöruuduilta, jos tarvitsee niistä tietoa. Varsinkin tuollainen ylikorkea kirkuva ääni on erityisen häiritsevä valinta. Olen silti sitä mieltä, että jos niiden pysäkkien lisäksi pitää häiritä matkustajia kaikenlaisella muulla höpöttelyllä, niin niissä höpötyksissä pitäisi olla edes joku tolkku ja hyöty. Jatkuvasti toistuva pese kädet -jorina on puhdasta melusaastetta, kun taas seiskan vaunussa tiedote Hietalahden tilapäisestä päätepysäkistä olisi oikeasti hyödyllinen kerrottuna ennen rautatieasemalle saapumista.

----------


## Melamies

> Ei kai siellä tuollaisia murehdita. Niiden viestintähän keskittyy kaikkeen muuhun, kuten runoihin raiteilla ja possunpinkeiksi teipattaviin lippuautomaatteihin. En muista, että siellä olisi koskaan tehty minkäänlaista suurimittakaavaista tiedotusta mistään, mikä liittyy mihinkään oikeaan asiaan. Vai missä ovat mainoskampanjat Eiranrannan raitiotien avaamisesta, noin esimerkiksi?
> 
> Se vaunuissa rääkyvä naisoletettukin lässyttää jostain käsien pesemisestä koko ajan, mutta ei muista kertoa, että 7 ajaa HIE ja 6 ERA.
> 
> Olen kyllä samaa mieltä pesäeron tekemisestä ja joskus aikanaan ehdotin, että Laajasalon vaunut pitäisi maalata samalla oranssilla sävyllä kuin metrovaunut. Se liittäisi niihin metron brändiä eli nopeutta ja tiheitä vuorovälejä. Tuollainen tumma turkoosi, vaikka onkin ihan tyylikäs, ei liitä mitään mihinkään (vielä).


Ojangon uudesta bussivarikosta tuli sitten aika värikäs. Onkohan värityksestä päättänyt HSL vai Vantaan kaupungin yhtiö Kehäsuora?

----------


## j-lu

Kruunusillat tiedottaa, että ensimmäinen ja väliaikainen Laajasalon raitiotien päätepysäkki tulee Hakaniemeen, torin etelälaidalle. Keskustayhteys toteutetaan myöhemmin.

Sen puoleen hyvä uutinen, että suunnittelutahoilla on aikaa tulla järkiinsä ja luopua keskustan päätepysäkistä, piirtää pikaraitiotie samoin tein keskustan läpi johonkin niemennokkaan lännessä.

----------


## Makke93

Kyseinen tiedote on tässä https://www.hel.fi/uutiset/fi/kaupun...taan-vaiheissa

Toivon mukaan rata kuitenkin liitetään Hakaniemestä muuhun verkkoon, ettei alue ole sitten työmaana uudemman kerran kun keskustan vaiheen rakentaminen alkaa, jos huoli on kerran rakentamisen tuomista häiriöistä.

Muutenkin mitä hyötyä on jättää linjat Hakaniemeen, kun ratikat voi kääntää Rautatientorin pysäkillä Mikonkadulla tai Kauppatorilla kunnes keskustan vaihe on valmis. Hakaniemen väliaikaista päätepysäkkiä voi silti käyttää, mutta vain rakentamisesta johtuvien katkoksien aikana. Vaikutus luotettavuuteen alle kilometrin matkalla parantamatonta rataa ei luulisi olevan niin suuri, jos valoetuudet on kunnossa.

----------


## laurira

> Kruunusillat tiedottaa, että ensimmäinen ja väliaikainen Laajasalon raitiotien päätepysäkki tulee Hakaniemeen, torin etelälaidalle. Keskustayhteys toteutetaan myöhemmin.
> 
> Sen puoleen hyvä uutinen, että suunnittelutahoilla on aikaa tulla järkiinsä ja luopua keskustan päätepysäkistä, piirtää pikaraitiotie samoin tein keskustan läpi johonkin niemennokkaan lännessä.



ei taida luopuminen tulla, vaan projektin toisessa vaiheessa.

----------


## j-lu

> ei taida luopuminen tulla, vaan projektin toisessa vaiheessa.


Nii, toiveesta tässä on lähinnä kyse. Mutta kyllä suunnittelupuolella ja myös valveutuneimpien poliitikkojen keskuudessa ymmärretään, että heiluri olisi järkevämpi. Ilmeisesti suunnittelijoiden keskuudessa näkemys on kuitenkin se, että Bulevardin muuttaminen joukkoliikennekaduksi on ainoa tapa keino linjata pikaratikat Rautatieaseman ohi länteen. Itse en ole samaa mieltä, mutta eivät ne soittele kysyäkseen.

----------


## laurira

nyt se alkaa

"Kruunusillat-raitiotie aloittaa valmistelevia rakennustöitä Hakaniemessä ja Siltavuorenrannassa toukokuun puolivälissä. Sitä ennen alueella joudutaan kaatamaan puita. Kruunuvuorenrannassa alkaa uusien katujen esirakentaminen toukokuun alussa."


https://www.hel.fi/uutiset/fi/kaupun...t-hakaniemessa

----------


## 339-DF

Hanke on alkanut typistää itseään molemmista päästä. Saas nähdä mitä loppujen lopuksi jää jäljelle.

Ensin päätettiin jättää tekemättä osuus Hakaniemestä keskustaan. Nyt halutaan jättää tekemättä myös Yliskylän osuus, eli päätepysäkki jäisi Laajasalontielle. Hienosti menee.

----------


## Makke93

On kyllä hieman päätöntä jättää säästönä 1,2km rataa rakentamatta, kun tilalle joudutaan kuitenkin tekemään 600m halliraidetta eri reittiä. Jos 600 metristä pitää säästää niin tekisivät edes päätepysäkin varikon luokse, kun sinne asti pitää rakentaa rata joka tapauksessa. 

Tällaisten päätösten pitää aika varmasti käydä valtuustossa hyväksyttävänä, eli on vielä mahdollisuus että raitiotie toteutetaan alkuperäisen suunnitelman kanssa. Näinhän kävi Kalasataman lykkäyksen kanssa, ensin uutisoitiin että myöhenee ja sitten valtuusto tai kaupunginhallitus äänesti ehdotuksen nurin.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Hanke on alkanut typistää itseään molemmista päästä. Saas nähdä mitä loppujen lopuksi jää jäljelle.
> 
> Ensin päätettiin jättää tekemättä osuus Hakaniemestä keskustaan. Nyt halutaan jättää tekemättä myös Yliskylän osuus, eli päätepysäkki jäisi Laajasalontielle. Hienosti menee.


Pitää vähän korjata, että keskustan osuutta ei ole päätetty jättää tekemättä, vaan että se toteutetaan eri aikaa kuin Hakaniemi-Laajasalo -yhteys. Se Laajasalon päässä linjausta halutaan vielä tarkastella tarkemmin ja siitä päätetään myöhemmin. Mahdollisuus Yliskylän lenkkiin kyllä säilyy edelleen sekin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pitää vähän korjata, että keskustan osuutta ei ole päätetty jättää tekemättä, vaan että se toteutetaan eri aikaa kuin Hakaniemi-Laajasalo -yhteys. Se Laajasalon päässä linjausta halutaan vielä tarkastella tarkemmin ja siitä päätetään myöhemmin. Mahdollisuus Yliskylän lenkkiin kyllä säilyy edelleen sekin.


Kyllä kyllä, ja tilapäisistä jutuistahan tiedämme kokemusesta, että ihan tilapäisiksi ne jäävätkin  :Very Happy: 




> On kyllä hieman päätöntä jättää säästönä 1,2km rataa rakentamatta, kun tilalle joudutaan kuitenkin tekemään 600m halliraidetta eri reittiä. Jos 600 metristä pitää säästää niin tekisivät edes päätepysäkin varikon luokse, kun sinne asti pitää rakentaa rata joka tapauksessa.


Ei pidä, jos ei varikkoakaan toteuteta. Katsotaan nyt, mitä tuosta hommasta loppujen lopuksi jää jäljelle.

En ole vielä nähnyt tuoretta kustannusvertailua, jossa vaunut ajetaan Koskelasta (kallis hallireitti) vs. Laajasaloon toteutetaan varikko (kallis investointi).




> Tällaisten päätösten pitää aika varmasti käydä valtuustossa hyväksyttävänä, eli on vielä mahdollisuus että raitiotie toteutetaan alkuperäisen suunnitelman kanssa. Näinhän kävi Kalasataman lykkäyksen kanssa, ensin uutisoitiin että myöhenee ja sitten valtuusto tai kaupunginhallitus äänesti ehdotuksen nurin.


Kyllä tuo valtuustoon menee. Vaatii kyllä aika voimakkaan lobbauksen, jos haluaa saada valtuuston päättämään, että tehdään koko reitti Kaivokadulta Yliskylään. Mutta eihän se mahdotonta olisi. Asia on niin tuore, etten ole vielä kuullut puolueilta mitään kantoja näihin. Päätöksenteko kai sentään on vasta vaalien jälkeen?

----------


## laurira

olisihan se varikko 2026 melko komea

----------


## j-lu

> Hanke on alkanut typistää itseään molemmista päästä. Saas nähdä mitä loppujen lopuksi jää jäljelle.


Lossiyhteys Kruunuvuorenrannasta Nihdin kautta Hakaniemeen?

----------


## laurira

Laajasalon varikko ulkoa nähtynä

----------


## jiipeehoo

Mitä toi Koiviston auton logo tekee noissa kuvissa?  Eikö nää ratikkavarikot ole HKL:n hommia?

----------


## laurira

Maanantaina asukastilaisuus 

"Kruunusillat-allianssi aloittaa rakennustyöt Hakaniemessä ja Siltavuorenrannassa toukokuussa. Maanantaina 10.5. kello 17.30−19.00 pidettävässä verkkotilaisuudessa kerromme, missä ja mitä aiomme rakentaa sekä miten työt näkyvät ja kuuluvat asukkaiden elämässä."

https://www.hel.fi/uutiset/fi/kaupun...rakennustoista

----------


## Melamies

> Maanantaina asukastilaisuus 
> 
> "Kruunusillat-allianssi aloittaa rakennustyöt Hakaniemessä ja Siltavuorenrannassa toukokuussa. Maanantaina 10.5. kello 17.30−19.00 pidettävässä verkkotilaisuudessa kerromme, missä ja mitä aiomme rakentaa sekä miten työt näkyvät ja kuuluvat asukkaiden elämässä."
> ]


Pieni varaslähtö rakennustöihin:

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/f...7-7a2dd74b07fa

----------


## laurira

asukastilaisuuden 10.5.2021 tallenne nähtävissä:

https://youtu.be/OPsPsTvnKMI

----------


## ArtiZi

> Mitä toi Koiviston auton logo tekee noissa kuvissa?  Eikö nää ratikkavarikot ole HKL:n hommia?


Aika hauska havainto. Kyseessä on kuitenkin HKL:n kalvopohjassa oleva koristenuoli, joka ei ole kuitenkaan väriä lukuunottamatta samanalainen Koiviston auton logon kanssa.

----------


## laurira

Sillan rakentaja selvillä

"Siltaurakoitsija rakentaa Suomen pisimmän sillan eli Korkeasaaren ja Kruunuvuorenrannan yhdistävän 1200 metriä pitkän Kruunuvuorensillan. Tämän lisäksi urakkaan kuuluu Kalasataman eteläosan Nihdin ja Korkeasaaren yhdistävän Finkensillan rakentaminen ja Korkeasaaren esirakentamistöitä."

https://www.hel.fi/uutiset/fi/kaupun...ntaja-selvilla

----------


## mv

> Sillan rakentaja selvillä


Olisi sen rakentajan nimenkin tietty voinut laittaa:



> Kruunusillat-hankkeen siltaurakan eli Finkensillan ja Kruunuvuorensillan urakkakilpailutuksen on voittanut Työyhteenliittymä Kruunusillat, jonka muodostavat Kreate Oy ja YIT Suomi Oy.

----------


## laurira

10.5.2021 asukastilaisuuden kysymykset / vastaukset

https://www.hel.fi/static/liitteet/k...Ct4AI8Kqk83jj4

----------


## 339-DF

Mä en oikein ymmärrä tätä uutista: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000008041727.html

Tästä saa sen kuvan, että Kruunusiltojen budjetti on riistäytynyt täysin käsistä, pahemmin kuin Länsimetrossa. Mutta kun lukee tarkemmin, niin sinne allianssiin on ympätty kaikenlaista uutta, kuten vaikka se Hakaniemensillan purkaminen ja uuden sillan tekeminen. Lisäksi Vapaavuori ilmeisesti laskee tuohon uuteen summaan myös vaunut ja varikon, vaikka hänelle varmasti on kerrottu, miten tämänkaltaisissa hankkeissa näitä rahoja millekin momentille jaellaan.

Eli onko tuo Laajasalon hanke oikeasti kallistunut, ja kuinka paljon vars. hankkeen hinta on noussut? Vai onko tämä nyt Vapaavuoren vaalipeliä?

Kovastihan tätä myös ollaan typistämässä molemmista päistään, eli kohta ei ole jäljellä kuin siltaa sahaava pendeli.  :Sad:

----------


## j-lu

> Mä en oikein ymmärrä tätä uutista: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000008041727.html
> 
> Kovastihan tätä myös ollaan typistämässä molemmista päistään, eli kohta ei ole jäljellä kuin siltaa sahaava pendeli.


Kuulemma keskustan päässä typistely on kokonaan Vapaavuoren käsialaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HS:n jutun (jota en ole vielä kunnolla lukenut) takana voi hyvinkin olla kaupungin tiedote: https://www.hel.fi/uutiset/fi/kaupun...s-kruunusillat  Siinäkin on esitetty numeroa jos jonkinlaista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kuulemma keskustan päässä typistely on kokonaan Vapaavuoren käsialaa.


Katsotaanpa kohta kunnallisvaalien tulokset. Siinä on nimittäin se mahdollisuus, että tehdään se linja niinkuin alunperin olin suunniteltu. Varmuudella siinä tapauksessa että Vihreät on suurin ryhmä ja Sinnemäki pormestari.

----------


## citybus

Rahalla ei ole mitään väliä, kun on OIKEA IDEOLOGIA.

Keskustatunneli, jolla on henkilöautoilua ja keskustan saavutettavuutta helpottava ja Rambollin selvityksen mukaan jopa ajoneuvoliikennettä koko seudulla vähentävä piirre, on halpa tuohon siltaan, vihervasemmiston voimannäytteeseen verrattuna. Mutta sitähän ei voida rakentaa, koska... no, ei vaan voida. Koska mitään muuta kuin voimannäytehän tuo ei ole. Laajasalontieltä ei ole loppumassa tila. Pikaraitiotie voitaisiin vetää Herttoniemen metroasemalle.

Mutta ai niin, "lähiöpormestari" Arhinmäkihän asuu Kruunuvuorenrannassa. Ja useat vihreät vaikuttajat ovat ostaneet merkittäviä määriä sijoitusasuntoja Kruunuvuorenrannasta ja vanhasta Laajasalosta odottaen kieli pitkällä, että hinnat nousevat sillan myötä.

Joten ei sitä tietenkään peruta. Kyseessä ei ole duunarin matkan helpottaminen (koska duunareilla ei ole varaa asua Kruunuvuorenrannassa), vaan vihervasemmistolaisen sijoittajaluokan sijoitusten arvon nostaminen yhä harvenevan veronmaksajaluokan kustannuksella. Juuri sen luokan, joka hyötyy Helsingin asuntokuplasta, ja joka omilla poliittisilla päätöksillään vaikeuttaa sitä kuplaa entisestään.

Kaiken tästä siltaprojektista kertoo se, että valmistuessaan tämä silta on *maailman seitsemänneksi kallein silta*.  :Laughing:  Pääsee tämäkin kyläpahanen siihen metropoliluokkaan!  :Laughing: 

Siis hyvänen aika. Hintaeroa tällä on enää n. 200 miljoonaa koko Länsimetron 1. vaiheeseen verrattuna! Ja *koko raide-Jokeri* maksaa puolet vähemmän kuin tämä siltaprojekti! Ei ole rahaa korjata edes Herttoniemen metroasemaa, ja samaan aikaan koulut homehtuvat pystyyn. Prioriteetit ovat kohdallaan.

----------


## EVhki

Jos nyt oikein juttua tulkitsen, niin osa kustannusten kasvusta tuntuu vähän keinotekoiselta, kun kyse on vissiin siitä, että on päätetty korvata Hakaniemensilta uudella. Tämä vissiin puuttui alkuperäisestä hinnasta ja lisäsi hintaa Hesarin jutun perusteella 185 miljoonaa euroa.

Allianssihankkeen kustannusten on jutun mukaan ennustettu kasvavan 90 miljoonaa, mutta tuon jälkeen hankkeesta on tehty karsintoja, eikä lopullista hinta-arviota vielä ole

----------


## citybus

Tässä on pakko todeta, että onneksi kuntavaalit siirtyivät. Kun uudessa valtuustossa vihervasemmisto ei pysty enää määräenemmistöön, tämä hanke maailman seitsemänneksi kalleimman sillan rakentamiseksi voidaan vielä pysäyttää. 

Minua järkyttää ja pöyristyttää, että yhden pussinperälähiön joukkoliikenteen keskustayhteyteen ollaan valmiita kippaamaan *kahden raide-Jokerin* verran rahaa, kun alueella sattuu olemaan tarpeeksi vihereliitin sijoituskämppiä ja kiinteistösijoitusyhtiöille ja tonttirahastoille annettuja lupauksia maan arvon noususta.

Siinä voi jokunen sporafanaatikkokin miettiä, mitä muuta tuolla rahalla voitaisiin tehdä.

----------


## Makke93

Etkö citybus lue noita uutisartikkeleita otsikkoa pitemmälle tai edes muiden viestejä täällä, kun moneen kertaan on mainittu, ettei itse sillat ole noussut noin kalliiksi vaan projektiin on lisätty muuta samaan aikaan tehtävää rakentamista. Kolmen sillan sekä raitiotien hinta-arvio on edelleen sen n.350M, joka tuli julkisuuteen alkuvuodesta. Mikä tässä on kasvanut ovat muut samanaikaiset hankkeet 50M:sta 250M:oon sekä kalusto ja varikko n. 115M:sta 180M:oon, josta suurin osa kasvusta on varikkoa ja loput arvaten siitä, että Haakoninlahden linjalle tuleekin jokerivaunut.

Ja mistä tuo maailman seitsemänneksi kallein tulee 800M:lla? googlaamalla kahden eri listan mukaan seitsemänneksi tarvitaan yli neljän miljadin dollarin hintalappu.

----------


## hylje

Olisi aika mielenkiintoista tutkia Vapaavuori-matematiikalla laskettuja hintalappuja muillekin projekteille. Kalusto ja varikot kun eivät kuulu liikennehankkeen investointiin, vaan juokseviin liikennöintikustannuksiin. Puhumattakaan projektiin liitännäisistä kiinteistökehitysprojekteista. Länsimetron hinta varmaan kolminkertaistuisi virallisista. Raide-Jokerikin vetää kiinteistökehitystä reunoilla ja siitäkin tulee varmasti isoja kertoimia.

Pitäisikö ihan autoiluprojekteihinkin laskea mukaan sitä käyttävien autojen ostohinnat, tiellä liikennöivät bussit tietysti myös?

----------


## citybus

> Etkö citybus lue noita uutisartikkeleita otsikkoa pitemmälle tai edes muiden viestejä täällä, kun moneen kertaan on mainittu, ettei itse sillat ole noussut noin kalliiksi vaan projektiin on lisätty muuta samaan aikaan tehtävää rakentamista. Kolmen sillan sekä raitiotien hinta-arvio on edelleen sen n.350M, joka tuli julkisuuteen alkuvuodesta. Mikä tässä on kasvanut ovat muut samanaikaiset hankkeet 50M:sta 250M:oon sekä kalusto ja varikko n. 115M:sta 180M:oon, josta suurin osa kasvusta on varikkoa ja loput arvaten siitä, että Haakoninlahden linjalle tuleekin jokerivaunut.
> 
> Ja mistä tuo maailman seitsemänneksi kallein tulee 800M:lla? googlaamalla kahden eri listan mukaan seitsemänneksi tarvitaan yli neljän miljadin dollarin hintalappu.


Lukee kyllä. Ja kustannusarvio on nyt noussut sellaiseksi, että valtuuston on päätettävä asiasta uudestaan. Ja hyvä niin.

----------


## samulih

> Lukee kyllä. Ja kustannusarvio on nyt noussut sellaiseksi, että valtuuston on päätettävä asiasta uudestaan. Ja hyvä niin.


Keskusteluun vaaditaan kaksi osapuolta, yksin tietysti helpompi niin on aina oikeassa.

Ja sivun alun aivopieruun, keskustele asioista ja jätä foliohatut sinne Hommafoorumille, aivan turhaa ja lapsellista lössöä tuo aikuisten foorumilla.

----------


## citybus

> Keskusteluun vaaditaan kaksi osapuolta, yksin tietysti helpompi niin on aina oikeassa.
> 
> Ja sivun alun aivopieruun, keskustele asioista ja jätä foliohatut sinne Hommafoorumille, aivan turhaa ja lapsellista lössöä tuo aikuisten foorumilla.


Vierailetko useinkin hommaforumilla?

Ei se ollut aivopieru. Se on totisinta totta, mitä vihervasemmiston on hankalaa sietää. Ja kun vihervasemmisto ei pysty sietämään asiaa, sitä ei saa tuoda ilmi, se pitää kriminalisoida. Siksi asuntojono, josta YLE ja vihervasemmisto vielä eilen puhuivat asuntojonona, ei ole enää asuntojono ja vaalimainoksiakaan ei saa pitää esillä. Sinullakin, samulih hyvä, tuntuu olevan vaikeuksia sietää sitä, että inhottavat asiat, taloudelliset realiteetit, tuodaan esiin.

On se jännää, miten vihervasemmisto on väenvängällä jälleen kerran tukemassa suurpääomaa melkein miljardilla: eivät konsultti- ja rakennusyhtiöt ole mitään hyvän tahdon lähettiläitä kuin omille osakkeenomistajilleen. Ne ovat niitä, joille tämä valtaisa tulonsiirto veronmaksajilta siirretään. Melkein miljardi!

Kruunuvuorenranta ei ole mitään muuta kuin lähiö muiden joukossa. Ei sen kummempi kuin mikään muukaan itä-Helsingin "sosiaalisen sekoittamisen" metsälähiöistä, ei mitään ihmeellisempää kuin Myllypuro tai Kontula tai koko Laajasalo. Lähiö ei tarvitse kaksi kertaa raide-Jokerin hintaista joukkoliikenneratkaisua, kun sen joukkoliikenne pystytään järjestämään a) nykyisellä runkoverkolla (metro + liityntä) ja b) rakentamalla tämän yhteyteen runkoyhteys Herttoniemen metroasemalle.

----------


## 339-DF

Citybus on ilmeisesti myös sitä mieltä, että Hakaniemensillan purkamisen jälkeen siihen ei pidä rakentaa mitään tilalle. Siltahan on tiensä päässä, joten sen purkamiselle ei ole vaihtoehtoja. Mutta uutta ei nyt vissiin saa rakentaa.

Olen yllättynyt, ettei Vapaavuori ole ympännyt tuohon listaan vielä Ähtärin ohikulkutietä ja saamelaisalueen poroaitojen uusimista. Saisikohan niiden avulla vielä vähän kalliimmaksi tätä "Laajasalon ratikkaa"?

----------


## citybus

> Citybus on ilmeisesti myös sitä mieltä, että Hakaniemensillan purkamisen jälkeen siihen ei pidä rakentaa mitään tilalle. Siltahan on tiensä päässä, joten sen purkamiselle ei ole vaihtoehtoja. Mutta uutta ei nyt vissiin saa rakentaa.
> 
> Olen yllättynyt, ettei Vapaavuori ole ympännyt tuohon listaan vielä Ähtärin ohikulkutietä ja saamelaisalueen poroaitojen uusimista. Saisikohan niiden avulla vielä vähän kalliimmaksi tätä "Laajasalon ratikkaa"?


Ei se hinnannousu alun n. 260 miljoonasta tule mistään Hakaniemensillasta, jos luet niitä uutisia.

Totta kai sen saa purkaa, kun rahaa on niin että ranteet paukkuu. Mitäpä sitä turhaan esimerkiksi parantamaan terveydenhuollon palveluja tai alentamaan kuntaveroa. Ehkäpä vanhan sillan olisi voinut korjatakin, meillähän on siinä parinsadan metrin päässä toistasataavuotias silta, joka kantaa liikenteensä säännöllisesti korjattuna hyvin ja muistuttaa samalla lähihistoriastamme pommitusvaurioineen.

Pitää myös muistaa, että Hakaniemensillan uusiminen luo massiiviset määrät taloudellisia etuuksia suurpääomalle: kaupungille himputin kallista tonttimaata ja gryndereille, noille vihervasemmiston rakkaille tosiystäville, oikeuden rakentaa miljoona-asuntoja parikymmenkerroksisiin merenrantataloihin.

Miksi muuten keskustatunneli n. 200 miljoonaa euroa kalliimpana on "liian kallis"? Siitä sentään olisi hyötyä muillekin kuin jostain pussinperälähiöstä arvonnousu mielessä ja vesi kielessä pikkukaksion ostaneelle "asuntosijoittajalle".

----------


## EVhki

> Ei se hinnannousu alun n. 260 miljoonasta tule mistään Hakaniemensillasta, jos luet niitä uutisia.


Kyllä siellä uutisessa sanotaan Hakaniemensillan uusimisen tuoneen noin 185 miljoonaa lisäkustannuksia.

----------


## citybus

> Kyllä siellä uutisessa sanotaan Hakaniemensillan uusimisen tuoneen noin 185 miljoonaa lisäkustannuksia.


Jeps. Ja aikanaan lähdettiin 260 miljoonasta liikkeelle.

Miljoonat pitäisi kirjoittaa poliitikoille auki. Iskee näemmä numerosokeus. Toisaalta valtuuston tärkeimpiä keskustelunaiheita on se, ketkä naisten lisäksi voivat menstruoida. Silloinhan se on kymppi tuonne, satku tänne.

800 ei ole paljon enempää kuin 260. Mutta 800.000.000 on himputin paljon enemmän kuin 260.000.000.

----------


## laurira

Asukastilaisuuden 1.6 tallenne ja materiaalit

https://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/fi/uut...38iq3Iv9bA_14M

----------


## citybus

> Asukastilaisuuden 1.6 tallenne ja materiaalit
> 
> https://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/fi/uut...38iq3Iv9bA_14M


Erinomainen materiaali. Kuten tuolta näkyy, HSL on jo luonut nopean runkoyhteyden linjoilla 84 ja 88 siirtämällä reitin kulkemaan Jussaarenkujan ja ostarin sijasta suoraan Laajasalontietä. Tämän pitäisi hyvin riittää tavallisen pussinperälähiön pääjoukkoliikenneyhteydeksi keskustan suuntaan. Matkustustarve kun tuppaa nykyisin yhä useammin kohdistumaan muuallekin kuin Helsingin tukittuun ja kuihdutettuun keskustaan.

Pakko sanoa, että joskus sitä melkein ihailee kunnallisten viranhaltijoiden röyhkeyttä. Hakaniemen pään remontin myötä Kruununhaasta poistuu 70 parkkipaikkaa ja Hakaniemestä 100 parkkipaikkaa. Kaupungin mukaan _"Poistuville paikoille ei ole liikennesuunnitelmassa esitetty korvaavia paikkoja, mikä on normaali käytäntö katuremonteissa._" https://www.hel.fi/uutiset/fi/kaupun...akointiin-1805

Mutta ei se mitään! Jälleen vihreä kaupunkisuunnittelu ja suurpääoma ovat löytäneet toisensa! Samalta sivustolta:

_"Nyt käytöstä poistuvat paikat ovat poistumassa alueelta lopullisesti. Hakaniementorin alle suunnitellaan parhaillaan yksityisen toimijan pysäköintilaitosta, joka helpottaa hieman Hakaniemen pysäköintitilannetta."_

Hieman kuin Töölössä, jossa kaupunki oli luvannut (!) pysäköintihallin omistajalle, että kadunvarsipaikkoja vähennetään, ja omistaja tunsikin sitten "tulleensa petetyksi", kun näin ei käynytkään  :Icon Frown:  : https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006386939.html

----------


## j-lu

> Pakko sanoa, että joskus sitä melkein ihailee kunnallisten viranhaltijoiden röyhkeyttä. Hakaniemen pään remontin myötä Kruununhaasta poistuu 70 parkkipaikkaa ja Hakaniemestä 100 parkkipaikkaa. Kaupungin mukaan _"Poistuville paikoille ei ole liikennesuunnitelmassa esitetty korvaavia paikkoja, mikä on normaali käytäntö katuremonteissa._" https://www.hel.fi/uutiset/fi/kaupun...akointiin-1805


Nuo parkkipaikat ovat pääasissa joutomailla sijaitsevia ilmaispaikkoja. Sillanaluset ja onko rantatien Nesteen ympärystä lisäksi. Joutaa poistaa ihan riippumatta kehitetäänkö aluetta muuten. Romu- ja kesäautovarastot voivat sijaita jossain muualla kuin kantakaupungissa.

Pidin joskus muutamaa (harraste)autoprojektia tuolla sen jälkeen kun Satamaradankatu muuttui maksulliseksi. Eipä siinä, ihan kiva mulle, mutta ei kyllä mitään järkeä kunnan näkökulmasta. 

Ilmaishyödykkeiden suurin ongelma on, että niitä tuhlataan.

----------


## citybus

> Nuo parkkipaikat ovat pääasissa joutomailla sijaitsevia ilmaispaikkoja. Sillanaluset ja onko rantatien Nesteen ympärystä lisäksi. Joutaa poistaa ihan riippumatta kehitetäänkö aluetta muuten. Romu- ja kesäautovarastot voivat sijaita jossain muualla kuin kantakaupungissa.
> 
> Pidin joskus muutamaa (harraste)autoprojektia tuolla sen jälkeen kun Satamaradankatu muuttui maksulliseksi. Eipä siinä, ihan kiva mulle, mutta ei kyllä mitään järkeä kunnan näkökulmasta. 
> 
> Ilmaishyödykkeiden suurin ongelma on, että niitä tuhlataan.


Höpö höpö. Tässä ei ensinnäkään puhuta Sörnäisten rantatien nesteen ympäryksen paikoista, joilla niilläkin on mielestäni 24 tunnin rajoitus, joka olisi valvottavissa.

Minä sen sijaan puhuin Hakaniemen sillan lähistöllä olevista paikoista Kirjatyöntekijänkadulla ja sen edustan rannassa sekä Hakaniemenrannassa. Nuo paikat ovat olleet maksullisia jo pitkään. Ihan kaupunkilaiset siellä ovat omia kohtuullisen uusia ja hyväkuntoisia autojaan pitäneet. Pelkästään Kruununhaan puolelta häviää 70 paikkaa, joka on paikalliset pysäköintiolosuhteet huomioon ottaen hirvittävä määrä. Tuolla kun sentään useimmiten tuppaa asumaan väkeä, joka maksaa ihan itse tienaamista tuloistaan napatuilla veroilla niiden puistossa hengaajien toimeentulon.

Puhutaan faktoilla, ei mielikuvilla. Maksulliset asukas- ja asiointipysäköintipaikat eivät ole ilmaishyödykkeitä.

Ja kummahan se on, että näihin ei muka olisi rahaa. Onhan meillä vihervasemmiston mielestä veronmaksajien rahaa 800.000.000 euron verran työnnettävissä suoraan Kruunusiltojen allianssin konsulttitoimistojen ja rakennusliikkeiden liikevaihtoon. Sen lisäksi vihervasemmistojohtoinen kaupunki saarnaa autoilun kamaluutta mutta järjestää Hakaniemeen yksityisen pysäköintihallin tahkomaan suurpääomalle valtavia voittoja, kun samalla sen kanssa kilpaileva kadunvarsipysäköinti hävitetään. Näin se shampanjasosialismi toimii.

No, ei sinne Hakaniemeenkään enää kukaan eksy. Entinen pankkitoiminnan keskus on ollut pitkään autio ja sai lopullisen iskunsa Hämeentien liiketoiminnan edellytysten hävittämisen, jota remontiksikin jotkut kutsuivat, myötä.

----------


## j-lu

^ Iloksesi voin todeta, että ne Nesteen 24h paikat lähtevät myös, kun Sörnäisten rantatie linjataan uusiksi kadunvarsi rakennetaan!

Sillan aluksen ilmaispaikoilla tarkoitin näitä: https://goo.gl/maps/Ey8zdgaPhcmZCCgK6

Voi ne nykyään olla "maksullisiakin", kaupunki on mennyt tässä parempaan suuntaan, mutta asukaspysäköinnin hinta on edelleen nimellinen. Tavoitehinta voisi olla 3-4 euroa päivässä, niin riittäisi paikkoja paremmin ja kesäautot siivoutuisivat pois.

Edit: Hämeentiellä kannattaa joku lauantai-ilta käydä pyörähtämässä. Ihan vaan, ettei ole Rita Tainolan tiedonvälityksen varassa.

----------


## 339-DF

Kuulostaa siltä, että Hesarin Marja on saanut palautetta.

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000008045106.html

"Vapaavuoren mukaan Hakaniemenrannassa kulut ovat nousseet 50 miljoonasta 235 miljoonaan euroon. Vertailu ontuu, koska kaupunki on omilla päätöksillään kasvattanut työlistaa muun muassa Hakaniemensillan uusimisella.

Ei ole niin, että 50 miljoonan hanke olisi viisinkertaistunut, vaan on päätetty tehdä enemmän."

----------


## Makke93

HKL:n johtokuntaan tulee ensi viikolla Kruunusiltojen hinnan tarkennukset ja siihen liittyvä aineisto

Projekti on nyt siis jaettu kahteen vaiheeseen Vaihe 1 on Laajasalosta Hakaniemeen ilman Ollinraitiota, Vaihe 2 on Keskustan päätepysäkki ja Hakaniemen välin parannus. Ollinraitio rakentaminen esiintyy vaiheena 3, mutta sitä ei ole edes aikataulutettu vaiheen 2 jälkeen. Kartoista näyttäisi siltä, että rakennusalue sisältää Siltasaarentien risteyksen eli rata on kuitenkin sieltä kiinni muussa rataverkossa, eli sentään jouduta repimään Hakanieme uusiksi. Kun rakentamisen keston ja laajuuden haitat olivat se annettu syy vaiheistamiselle, niin olisihan se ihan päätöntä sitten myllätä sama paikka useasti. 

Hinta-arvio on nyt 326M eli 310M 2015 hintatasossa ilman keskustan uusia päätepysäkkejä ja Ollinraitiota. Niiden kanssa se olisi 10M + 19M enemmän eli 355M.

----------


## laurira

> HKL:n johtokuntaan tulee ensi viikolla Kruunusiltojen hinnan tarkennukset ja siihen liittyvä aineisto
> 
> Projekti on nyt siis jaettu kahteen vaiheeseen Vaihe 1 on Laajasalosta Hakaniemeen ilman Ollinraitiota, Vaihe 2 on Keskustan päätepysäkki ja Hakaniemen välin parannus. Ollinraitio rakentaminen esiintyy vaiheena 3, mutta sitä ei ole edes aikataulutettu vaiheen 2 jälkeen. Kartoista näyttäisi siltä, että rakennusalue sisältää Siltasaarentien risteyksen eli rata on kuitenkin sieltä kiinni muussa rataverkossa, eli sentään jouduta repimään Hakanieme uusiksi. Kun rakentamisen keston ja laajuuden haitat olivat se annettu syy vaiheistamiselle, niin olisihan se ihan päätöntä sitten myllätä sama paikka useasti. 
> 
> Hinta-arvio on nyt 326M eli 310M 2015 hintatasossa ilman keskustan uusia päätepysäkkejä ja Ollinraitiota. Niiden kanssa se olisi 10M + 19M enemmän eli 355M.


Koskahan tämä menee valtuustoon ? ja onko hanke tulossa pormestarisopimukseen ?

----------


## hamalhel

Vaihe 2 kannattaa suunnitella hyvin huolellisesti ja mahdollisesti uusiksi. Yksi uusi vaihtoehto kuljettaa raitiovaunu Rautatientorille olisi seuraava: Hakaniemen rannasta Ratikkapysäkkien kautta Säästöpankinrantaan ja uutta rakennettavaa siltaa pitkin Kaisaniemeen ja siitä Kaisaniemen puistokujaa pitkin Keravan junien laiturin tasalle ja jos mahtuu niin edelleen Rautatientorille.

----------


## laurira

tilannetietoa kesäkuulta

"Tämänhetkinen, toteutettavaksi esitettävä Kruunusillat-hankekokonaisuus sisältää muutoksia vuonna 2016 hyväksyttyyn hankesuunnitelmaan verrattuna.

Tarkka hankekokonaisuus ja muutokset kuvataan selkeästi tässä aineistossa:
Tietoa Kruunusillat-hankkeesta (kesäkuu 2021)"

https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/t...konaisuudesta/

----------


## laurira

Kustannusarvio valmistunut, melkein entinen Pormestari tilasi.

"Kokonaisuudessaan ja niin sanotut liittyvät hankkeet Kruunuvuorenrannassa, Kalasatamassa ja HakaniemiKeskusta-alueella huomioiden, Kruunusillat-hankkeen kustannusarvio on noussut kaupunginvaltuustolle 2016 esitetystä 430 miljoonan euron kokonaisuudesta lähes 800 miljoonaan euroon."

https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/e...a-valmistunut/

----------


## laurira

tilaisuus 26.8

"Pikaraitiotien tilapäinen päätepysäkki muuttaa Hakaniemenranta-kadun järjestelyjä Hakaniementorin etelälaidalla. Myös Siltasaarenkadulla tehdään muutostöitä. Kerromme näistä suunnitelmista verkkotilaisuudessa 26.8. Tilaisuus liittyy katusuunnitelmien esilläoloon."

https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/v...uunnitelmista/

----------


## ettäjaa

> Kruunusillat-hankkeen rakentajat tekevät tilapäisen pikaraitiotien päätepysäkin Hakaniementorin eteläpuolelle Hakaniemenranta-kadulle. Siltasaarenkadulle tulee myös muutoksia, sillä sinne rakennetaan kolmas kiskopari pikaratikkaa varten.


Kaikki mitä tähän voi sanoa on että täyttä hulluutta. Kiinnostaa kyllä nähdä miten tuo kolmas kiskopari saadaan mahtumaan Siltasaarenkadulle.

----------


## laurira

> Kaikki mitä tähän voi sanoa on että täyttä hulluutta. Kiinnostaa kyllä nähdä miten tuo kolmas kiskopari saadaan mahtumaan Siltasaarenkadulle.


poistamalla yksi autokaista ?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kaikki mitä tähän voi sanoa on että täyttä hulluutta.


Ja millähän kaikilla perusteilla?  :Smile: 




> Kiinnostaa kyllä nähdä miten tuo kolmas kiskopari saadaan mahtumaan Siltasaarenkadulle.


Kenkälusikalla, kenkälusikalla...  :Cool:

----------


## 339-DF

> poistamalla yksi autokaista ?


Siellä on tällä hetkellä kaistan verran tilaa varattu kadunvarsipysäköintiin, koska jossain talossa siinä sillankorvassa on joku vammaisjärjestö. Kyllä siellä tilaa on, kun tahdotaan. Mun mielestä siitä on joku katusuunnitelmakin jo tehty, ainakin olen nähnyt sellaisen, missä on kolme raidetta rinnan.

----------


## laurira

hyvinhän siellä näyttää olevan tilaa

https://www.google.com/maps/@60.1769...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## ettäjaa

Tilaa siellä varmasti onkin jos poistaa muutama kaistaa. Tarkoitin vain yleisesti ottaen, että mihin se laitetaan. Vapautuva tila on nimittäin jaettu nykyisten kiskojen kummallekin puolelle niin pitääköhän niitäkin siirtää.

Hulluudella taas viittasin yleisesti siihen ettei kovin monessa paikassa ole kuutta raitiotien linjaraidetta vierekkäin. En myöskään ihan ymmärrä syytä noille uusille kiskoille. Jos Laajasalon ratikan päättäri tulee torin etelälaidalla (ja siirtyy joskus Kaivokadulle) niin eihän noita kiskoja käytetä muuten kuin varikkoliikenteessä _jos_ Laajasalon varikko ei toteudu. Toinen käyttö voisi olla Malmin suunnan hitaalle ratikalle, mutta eipä siinäkään ole kovin paljon järkeä tuplata raiteita vain tuossa kohdassa jos niitä ei samalla tuplata esim. Sörnäisissä.

----------


## Makke93

Niin onko nyt kyseessä kolmas raidepari Hakaniemenrannan pohjoispuoliselle Siltasaarenkadulle, vai kolmas raide sen eteläpuoliselle? Auttaisi paljon hahmottamaan, jos olisi katusuunnitelmia, mutta edes luonnoksia ei voi tietenkään julkaista ennen virallista esilläoloaikaa.

Kolmatta raidetta eteläpuolelle ihmettelisin, kun Pitkäsillalle ei ole saatu edes kumpaakin nykyisiä raidetta omalle kaistalleen. Vai tuleeko jokin lyhyehkö ryhmittymisraide?

Jos tulee viides ja kuudes raide pohjoispuolelle, niin sittenhän ne voivat hyvinkin olla kääntöraiteita. Yhdessä vaiheessahan oli tarkoitus kääntää Viiman liikennöidessä ruuhkassa 5min välein puolet Hakaniemessä, vaikka kesän alussa Uutta Koillis-Helsinkiä -tilaisuudessa oli linjakaava taas erilainen.




> Hulluudella taas viittasin yleisesti siihen ettei kovin monessa paikassa ole kuutta raitiotien linjaraidetta vierekkäin. En myöskään ihan ymmärrä syytä noille uusille kiskoille. Jos Laajasalon ratikan päättäri tulee torin etelälaidalla (ja siirtyy joskus Kaivokadulle) niin eihän noita kiskoja käytetä muuten kuin varikkoliikenteessä _jos_ Laajasalon varikko ei toteudu. Toinen käyttö voisi olla Malmin suunnan hitaalle ratikalle, mutta eipä siinäkään ole kovin paljon järkeä tuplata raiteita vain tuossa kohdassa jos niitä ei samalla tuplata esim. Sörnäisissä.


Toisena on sitten miten käännös saadaan mahtumaan nykyisen risteyksen itäpuolelle, jos siinä kohtaa pitäisi olla pysäkki ilman väliaikaista päätepysäkkiäkään. Varayhteytenähän se olisi jonkinlainen, kun uusimpiin suunnitelmiin oli piirretty käännös pohjoiseen vain Kallioon menevälle radalle siitä ymmärrettävästä syystä ettei haluta päällekkäin kolmesta suunnasta raiteita risteämään. Kolmannella raideparilla pohjoiseen saataisiin Hämeenkatu-Hakaniemenranta käännös erilleen noista muista.

Kruunusiltojen varikkoyhteytenä Koskelaan tarvittaessa toimisi kai silti Kalasataman rata ja Haukilahdenkatu.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä näistä ainakin liikennesuunnitelmatasoiset kuvat on julkaistu, mutta eipä niitä ilmeisesti kovin laajalle ole onnistuttu levittämään, kun täälläkin on niin paljon virheellistä tietoa.

Laajasalon ratikoilla on Hakaniemen pysäkki Hakaniemenrannassa torin kohdalla. Ei ne käänny Hämeentielle pohjoiseen niin, että sinne syntyisi jonkinlainen kuusiraiteinen ratapiha. Nyt, kun kaupunginkanslia ratikkavihassaan haluaa tehdä kaikkensa estääkseen fiksun toteutuksen, tuosta pysäkistä on tarkoitus tehdä päätepysäkki, mutta toki siitä kiskot vedetään läpi Siltasaarenkadulle. Tuleeko vaihdeyhteydet vain etelään vaiko myös pohjoiseen, on vielä auki.

Siltasaarenkadulle on piirretty kolmas raide Pitkänsillan ja Hakaniemenrannan väliin ryhmitysraiteeksi Laajasaloon kääntyville vaunuille. Sitä ei tietenkään toteuteta ennen kuin ne vaunut joskus ehkä tulevaisuudessa pääsevät ajamaan perille keskustaan asti. Voi olla, että pitää odotella eläköitymisiä ennen kuin näin tapahtuu.

Kaivokadulle on piirretty neljä raidetta. Niitä kaavailuja en pitäisi nykytilanteessa kovin lopullisina. Katsotaan sitten aikanaan, miltä Kaivokatu tulee näyttämään ja saadaanko pikalinjat pidettyä sillä tavoin aikataulussa, että ne voisi ajaa vain läpi siitä.

----------


## ettäjaa

Pahoittelut tuosta väärästä tiedosta. Tuli jostain syystä ajateltua sana "kiskopari" sanana "raidepari" mikä tietysti muutti ideaani suunnitelmasta täysin.

----------


## laurira

> Kyllä näistä ainakin liikennesuunnitelmatasoiset kuvat on julkaistu, mutta eipä niitä ilmeisesti kovin laajalle ole onnistuttu levittämään, kun täälläkin on niin paljon virheellistä tietoa.
> 
> Laajasalon ratikoilla on Hakaniemen pysäkki Hakaniemenrannassa torin kohdalla. Ei ne käänny Hämeentielle pohjoiseen niin, että sinne syntyisi jonkinlainen kuusiraiteinen ratapiha. Nyt, kun kaupunginkanslia ratikkavihassaan haluaa tehdä kaikkensa estääkseen fiksun toteutuksen, tuosta pysäkistä on tarkoitus tehdä päätepysäkki, mutta toki siitä kiskot vedetään läpi Siltasaarenkadulle. Tuleeko vaihdeyhteydet vain etelään vaiko myös pohjoiseen, on vielä auki.
> 
> Siltasaarenkadulle on piirretty kolmas raide Pitkänsillan ja Hakaniemenrannan väliin ryhmitysraiteeksi Laajasaloon kääntyville vaunuille. Sitä ei tietenkään toteuteta ennen kuin ne vaunut joskus ehkä tulevaisuudessa pääsevät ajamaan perille keskustaan asti. Voi olla, että pitää odotella eläköitymisiä ennen kuin näin tapahtuu.
> 
> Kaivokadulle on piirretty neljä raidetta. Niitä kaavailuja en pitäisi nykytilanteessa kovin lopullisina. Katsotaan sitten aikanaan, miltä Kaivokatu tulee näyttämään ja saadaanko pikalinjat pidettyä sillä tavoin aikataulussa, että ne voisi ajaa vain läpi siitä.


Näyttää tosiaan olen vaikeata löytää Helsingin liikenne/maankäyttösuunnitelmia, taitaa site https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/ olla paras ?

----------


## R10

> Näyttää tosiaan olen vaikeata löytää Helsingin liikenne/maankäyttösuunnitelmia, taitaa site https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/ olla paras ?


Karttapalvelusta löytää melkein kaiken https://kartta.hel.fi/ Aineistot -> Kadut ja puistot -> Katu- ja puistohankkeet -> Katu- ja puistosuunnittelukohteet

Hakaniemenranta v. Siltasaarenkatu-Hakaniemenkatu https://kartta.hel.fi/helshares/pw_d...niemenkatu.pdf

Siltasaarenkatu v. Pitkäsillanranta-Hakaniemen tori https://kartta.hel.fi/helshares/pw_d...iemen_tori.pdf

----------


## laurira

> Karttapalvelusta löytää melkein kaiken https://kartta.hel.fi/ Aineistot -> Kadut ja puistot -> Katu- ja puistohankkeet -> Katu- ja puistosuunnittelukohteet
> 
> Hakaniemenranta v. Siltasaarenkatu-Hakaniemenkatu https://kartta.hel.fi/helshares/pw_d...niemenkatu.pdf
> 
> Siltasaarenkatu v. Pitkäsillanranta-Hakaniemen tori https://kartta.hel.fi/helshares/pw_d...iemen_tori.pdf


thanks,

melkoiset muutokset tulossa siltasaarenkadulle.  Ilmeisesti kuitenkin väliaikaisia ?

----------


## EVhki

> thanks,
> 
> melkoiset muutokset tulossa siltasaarenkadulle.  Ilmeisesti kuitenkin väliaikaisia ?


Asiasta mitään tietämättä, miksi olisivat väliaikaisia? Onhan Mannerheimintien keskustan pääkin täynnä tuollaisia ratkaisuja risteysalueilla ja voisi kuvitella sen olevan tuollakin ihan hyvä ratkaisu myös linjan jatkuessa keskustaan.

----------


## laurira

> Asiasta mitään tietämättä, miksi olisivat väliaikaisia? Onhan Mannerheimintien keskustan pääkin täynnä tuollaisia ratkaisuja risteysalueilla ja voisi kuvitella sen olevan tuollakin ihan hyvä ratkaisu myös linjan jatkuessa keskustaan.


Kun pikaraitiotien pysäkkikin on väliaikainen.

----------


## Max

> Kun pikaraitiotien pysäkkikin on väliaikainen.


Pysäkki ei ole väliaikainen, vaan sen käyttö päätepysäkkinä. Sittenhän tuota kolmosraidetta vasta tarvitaankin, kun linja jatkuu Kaivokadulle.

Tähän liittyen: onkohan suunnitelmissa pidentää Liisankadulle kääntyvän linjan ryhmitysraidetta Unioninkadulla, eli siis rakentaa sinne vastaava kolmiraideratkaisu? Tuntuisi lähes välttämättömältä, kun tuonne vielä linjoja lisätään.

----------


## laurira

> Pysäkki ei ole väliaikainen, vaan sen käyttö päätepysäkkinä. Sittenhän tuota kolmosraidetta vasta tarvitaankin, kun linja jatkuu Kaivokadulle.
> 
> Tähän liittyen: onkohan suunnitelmissa pidentää Liisankadulle kääntyvän linjan ryhmitysraidetta Unioninkadulla, eli siis rakentaa sinne vastaava kolmiraideratkaisu? Tuntuisi lähes välttämättömältä, kun tuonne vielä linjoja lisätään.


Näin sanoo kaupunki:

"Kruunusillat-hankkeen rakentajat tekevät tilapäisen pikaraitiotien päätepysäkin Hakaniementorin eteläpuolelle Hakaniemenranta-kadulle. Siltasaarenkadulle tulee myös muutoksia, sillä sinne rakennetaan kolmas kiskopari pikaratikkaa varten. Lisäksi molemmille puolille Siltasaarenkatua tehdään erilliset jalkakäytävät ja yksisuuntaiset pyörätiet."

ota tosta ny selvää. Mutta 26.8 selviää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Näin sanoo kaupunki:
> 
> "Kruunusillat-hankkeen rakentajat tekevät tilapäisen pikaraitiotien päätepysäkin Hakaniementorin eteläpuolelle Hakaniemenranta-kadulle. Siltasaarenkadulle tulee myös muutoksia, sillä sinne rakennetaan kolmas kiskopari pikaratikkaa varten. Lisäksi molemmille puolille Siltasaarenkatua tehdään erilliset jalkakäytävät ja yksisuuntaiset pyörätiet."
> 
> ota tosta ny selvää. Mutta 26.8 selviää.


Umpisurkeaa viestintää kaupungilta.

Siinä pysäkissä ei ole mitään väliaikaista. Väliaikaiseksi on ajateltu sen käyttöä päätepysäkkinä, mutta jos linja saa joskus jatkua perille asti, niin sitten pysäkki jää välipysäkiksi.

Sen sijaan Siltasaarenkadun ryhmitysraiteen rakentaminen tilanteessa, jossa sille ei ole minkäänlaista linjaliikennekäyttöä, tuntuu kovin erikoiselta. En sano, että mahdottomalta, mutta laittaisin kyllä panokseni likoon sen puolesta, että Siltasaarenkadun raidejärjestelyt toteutetaan vasta sitten, jos Laajasalon linjat jatketaan keskustaan asti.

----------


## laurira

Näin kävi

"Kaupunginhallitus päätti 16.8. hyväksyä Kruunusillat-raitiotien rakentamiskustannukset LaajasaloHakaniemi välille sekä raitiotien rakentamisen vaiheissa. Seuraavaksi asia siirtyy kaupunginvaltuustoon."

https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/k...-raitiotiesta/

----------


## laurira

19.8 tilaisuuden tallenne katsottavissa

Lähinnä Hakaniemensillasta kertova 

"Kruunusillat-hankkeen rakentajat purkavat nykyisen Hakaniemensillan ja tekevät tilalle uuden sillan nykyisen itäpuolelle. "

https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/1...e-on-verkossa/

----------


## Makke93

Hinnankorotus ja vaiheistaminen meni läpi valtuustossa äänin 718: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000008218238.html

Hakaniemi-RT välin parantamisen lähtökohtana on, ettei Kaivokadulle tule erillistä päätepysäkkia, vaan linjat jatkavat ohitse. Saa nähdä miten asia toimii Tuusulanbulevardin ratikan ja Viiman kanssa. Parantamisen kustannukset tulee erikseen valtuuston käsittelyyn.

Yliskylän lenkki on palautettu valmisteluun jo kaupunginhallituksen toimesta, eli siitä ei tehty päätöstä suuntaan tai toiseen.

----------


## laurira

> Hinnankorotus ja vaiheistaminen meni läpi valtuustossa äänin 718: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000008218238.html
> 
> Hakaniemi-RT välin parantamisen lähtökohtana on, ettei Kaivokadulle tule erillistä päätepysäkkia, vaan linjat jatkavat ohitse. Saa nähdä miten asia toimii Tuusulanbulevardin ratikan ja Viiman kanssa. Parantamisen kustannukset tulee erikseen valtuuston käsittelyyn.
> 
> Yliskylän lenkki on palautettu valmisteluun jo kaupunginhallituksen toimesta, eli siitä ei tehty päätöstä suuntaan tai toiseen.


Allianssin tiedote 

"Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto hyväksyi 25.8.2021 Kruunusillat-raitiotien rakentamisen vaiheissa ensin HakaniemiLaajasalo -välille ja uuden kustannusarvion. Päätöksen mukaan

Vaiheessa 1 tehdään raitiotieyhteys Laajasalosta Hakaniemeen. Osuuden kokonaiskustannusarvio on 326 miljoonaa euroa.
Vaiheen 1 aikana tehtävät työt ovat raitiotien rakentaminen Laajasalon ja Hakaniemen välille sekä kolmen sillan toteutus (Merihaansilta, Finkensilta ja Kruunuvuorensilta). Hakaniemeen rakennetaan väliaikainen päätepysäkki.

Vaiheen 2 eli Hakaniemen ja Helsingin päärautatieaseman välisen raitiotieosuuden suunnittelu ja toteutuksen valmistelu jatkuu. Osuuden kustannusarvio tuodaan myöhemmin erikseen hyväksyttäväksi. Tämän hetken karkea arvio kustannuksista on noin kymmenen miljoonaa euroa."

https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/k...ustannuksista/

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:15 ----------

katusuunnitelmaluonnokset 

https://www.hel.fi/kaupunkiymparisto...enranta-180821

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:13 ----------

"Siltasaarenkadun ja Hakaniemenrannan katusuunnitelmaluonnoksia esillä 25.8.7.9.2021 "

https://www.hel.fi/kaupunkiymparisto...renkatu-250821

----------


## laurira

26.8.2021 pidetyn tilaisuuden tallenne verkossa

https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/2...e-on-verkossa/

----------


## 339-DF

> 26.8.2021 pidetyn tilaisuuden tallenne verkossa
> 
> https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/2...e-on-verkossa/


Jos olet katsonut tuon, niin rohkenisiko pyytää lyhyttä referaattia. Oliko siellä mitään uutta tai erityisen mielenkiintoista?

----------


## laurira

ei oikein ollut referoitavaa. Sisältö on youtube videossa. 

Tämä kuvakin on varmaan ollut jo aikasemmin, ....

----------


## laurira

19.8 tilaisuuden kysymykset julkaistu 

"esittelytilaisuuden kysymys- ja vastauspaketti on valmistunut"

https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/1...n-valmistunut/

----------


## laurira

NRCfinlandin näkemyksiä Kruunuvuoresta 

"Yrityksemme erityisvahvuuksiin hankkeessa kuuluvat vahva allianssiosaaminen ja Suomessa yli 150 vuoden kokemus ratojen rakentamisesta sekä raideliikenteen sähköistämisestä ja ohjausjärjestelmistä. Tälläkin hetkellä olemme mukana Helsingin Raide-Jokeri-raitiotieallianssissa sekä Tampereen Raitotieallianssissa. Tampereen raitiotien ensimmäinen osuus avattiin tämän kuun alussa liikenteelle etuajassa ja noin 30 miljoonaa euroa alle budjetin, mikä kertoo hankkeen erinomaisesta toteutuksesta. Myös Raide-Jokerin on arvioituvan valmistuvan viisi kuukautta suunniteltua aiemmin, tammikuussa 2024", kertoo NRC Groupin operatiivinen johtaja ja Raitiotie-divisioonan vetäjä Jouni Kekäle, joka toimii myös Kruunusillat-allianssin johtoryhmän jäsenenä.

https://nrcgroup.fi/uutiset/nrc-grou...-rakentamisen/

----------


## laurira

Liikennemuutoksia sekä verkkotilaisuus

"Hakaniemen alueen uudistustöihin liittyvät työmaat laajenevat selvästi syys-lokakuun aikana. Työmaa-alueet sijoittuvat vanhan Hakaniemensillan ja Näkinsillan väliselle alueelle sekä rantaan Hakaniemensillan molempiin päihin."

"Järjestämme Hakaniemen alueen rakennustöistä kaikille avoimen verkkotilaisuuden torstaina 23. syyskuuta. Lisätietoa ja osallistumislinkki tilaisuudesta tulossa näille sivuille sekä somekanaviimme lähipäivinä."




https://www.kruunusillat.fi/tiedotte...emen-alueella/

----------


## laurira

26.8 tilaisuuden kysymykset/vastaukset julkaistu

"Torstaina 26.8. järjestimme verkkotilaisuuden, jossa esitellyt katusuunnitelmaluonnokset koskevat

 Siltasaarenkatua välillä PitkäsillanrantaHakaniemen tori

 Hakaniemenrantaa välillä SiltasaarenkatuHakaniemenkatu.

Tilaisuus liittyy kyseisten katujen uusien katusuunnitelmien esilläoloon, joka päättyi 7.9.2021.

Saimme tilaisuudessa noin noin 30 kysymystä ja kommenttia, joihin olemme vastanneet."

https://www.kruunusillat.fi/tiedotte...n-valmistunut/

----------


## laurira

26.8 tilaisuuden tilaisuuden tallenne 

""Siltasaarenkadun ja Hakaniemenrannan katusuunnitelmaluonnosten esittelytilaisuus 26.8.2021

https://youtu.be/K1V4qYC7ELY

----------


## laurira

Verkkotilaisuus Hakaniemen ja Siltavuorenrannan rakennustöistä 23.9.2021

https://youtu.be/xVGIs37axRI

----------


## laurira

uusia katusuunnitelmaehdotuksia nähtäville 

"Helsingin kaupunkiympäristön verkkosivuilla on nähtävillä Hakaniemen ja Kruununhaan katusuunnitelmaehdotuksia 13.-26.10."

https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/h...ia-nahtavilla/

https://kartta.hel.fi/helshares/pw_d...iemen_tori.pdf

----------


## laurira

Rakennustyöt alkaneet

https://www.rakennuslehti.fi/2021/10...-jo-kaynnissa/

----------


## laurira

Rakennustyöt Nihdissä

"Kruunusillat-hankkeen rakennustyöt Kalasataman eteläkärjessä eli Nihdissä ovat alkamassa. Työt käsittävät alkuvaiheessaan vanhan asfaltin poistoa ja vanhojen laiturirakenteiden purkua. Näitä joudutaan tekemään melua aiheuttavin työmenetelmin: rammeroimalla eli iskuvasaraa käyttäen sekä räjäyttämällä. Myös vanhan betonin lastaus aiheuttaa melua."

https://www.kruunusillat.fi/tiedotte...oita-nihdissa/

----------


## laurira

Kehitysvaihe hyvästi - tervetuloa tuotantovaihe


https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/k...tusvaiheeseen/

----------


## Makke93

Helsingin valtuustoaloitteista löytyi tällainen Kruunusiltojen raitiovaunukalustotarpeiden uudelleenarviointi. Se on päivätty 13.10.21, mutta valtuuston esityslistoilla se ei ole vielä ollut, vaikka sillä on enemmän kuin tarvittavat 15 allekirjoitusta. 

Kyseessä on Kokoomusvaltuutetun esitys, että Kruunusiltoja ajettaisiin lyhyemmällä kalustolla, koska Stansvikinkalliota ja Vartiosaarta ei rakenneta. Aloitteessa on niin paljon asiavirheitä, että hirvittää.

1) Vartiosaari olisi mukana matkustaja-arvioissa, joissa tarvitaan pidempiä vaunuja
2) 2000 asukkaan Stansviikinkallion poisjäänti vaikuttaa tarpeeksi 30 000 asukkaan Laajasalossa, että lyhyemmät vaunut riittävät.
3) Lyhyempiä vaunuja on tarpeeksi, tai ei ainakaan mainita hankittaisiinko niitä lisää.
4) Säästetään jotain jättämällä jo tilatut 35m-vaunut odottamaan seuraavia hankkeita.
5) Lyhyempien vaunujen tarvitsemista kääntösilmukoista ei sanaakaan.
6) Ei tarvitsisi parantaa Hakaniemi-Rautatientori väliä, ikään kuin kyse on vain pysäkkien pidentämisestä antamalla ymmärtää, että lyhyemmät vaunut poistavat parannustarpeen ja ikään kuin ei olisi tulossa muita hankkeita, jotka tuota väliä käyttävät.
7) Ei tarvitsisi muuttaa Kaivokadun pysäkkiä, ikään kuin Asematunnelin katon peruskorjaus ei myllää paikkaa joka tapauksessa.
8) Ei tarvitsisi parantaa reittiä Länsiterminaaliin, koska taas kyseessä olisi ollut vain pysäkkien pidentämisiä ja se, että sinne pitempivaunuisen linjan jatkaminen ei liittyisi Länsiterminaalin tuottamaan omaan kuormaan.
9) Ei tarvitsisi parantaa Bulevardia, joka edelleen olisi taas vain pysäkkien pidennystä ja sen kuormat olisi jotenkin sidoksissa Kruunusiltojen kuormaan.
10) Väitetään, että nykyinen rata ei kestä 35-metristen vaunujen painoa, vaikka Jokerin protovaunulla on validoitu olemassa oleva rataverkko.

Stanvikinkallion kaavan kaatuessa, näki joidenkin kokoomusvaltuutettujen ehdottelevan, että ei tarvita enää koko Kruunusiltoja ja tämä nyt näyttäisi olevan jatkumoa tuolle. En muista oliko kyseessä tämän ehdotuksen allekirjoittaneita, mutta listasta kuitenkin löytyy porukkaa, jotka möläyttelevät vastaavanlaisia nerouksia twitterissä.

----------


## laurira

> Helsingin valtuustoaloitteista löytyi tällainen Kruunusiltojen raitiovaunukalustotarpeiden uudelleenarviointi. Se on päivätty 13.10.21, mutta valtuuston esityslistoilla se ei ole vielä ollut, vaikka sillä on enemmän kuin tarvittavat 15 allekirjoitusta. 
> 
> Kyseessä on Kokoomusvaltuutetun esitys, että Kruunusiltoja ajettaisiin lyhyemmällä kalustolla, koska Stansvikinkalliota ja Vartiosaarta ei rakenneta. Aloitteessa on niin paljon asiavirheitä, että hirvittää.
> 
> 1) Vartiosaari olisi mukana matkustaja-arvioissa, joissa tarvitaan pidempiä vaunuja
> 2) 2000 asukkaan Stansviikinkallion poisjäänti vaikuttaa tarpeeksi 30 000 asukkaan Laajasalossa, että lyhyemmät vaunut riittävät.
> 3) Lyhyempiä vaunuja on tarpeeksi, tai ei ainakaan mainita hankittaisiinko niitä lisää.
> 4) Säästetään jotain jättämällä jo tilatut 35m-vaunut odottamaan seuraavia hankkeita.
> 5) Lyhyempien vaunujen tarvitsemista kääntösilmukoista ei sanaakaan.
> ...


kruunusiltojen kalusto on jo tilattu, joten myöhässä ovat https://www.transtech.fi/index.php?i...ds=&news_id=62

----------


## ettäjaa

> kruunusiltojen kalusto on jo tilattu, joten myöhässä ovat https://www.transtech.fi/index.php?i...ds=&news_id=62


Tuo oli itse asiassa yksi niistä harvoista asioista joka otettiin huomioon (ainakin jotenkuten):



> Mikäli pitkät vaunut on jo tilattu, niitä voidaan käyttää esim. Raide-Jokerin (_oma kommentti: eipä muuten voida kun nekin on jo tilattu_) ja myöhemmin toteutettavien muiden pikaraitiolinjojen liikennöinnissä.

----------


## laurira

"Uudesta, Korkeasaaren ja Kruunuvuorenrannan yhdistävästä Kruunuvuorensillasta on tulossa Suomen pisin, korkein ja pitkäjänteisin silta  ja se on maailmanluokassakin poikkeuksellinen, sillä näin isoja siltoja ei ole maailmallakaan rakennettu pelkästään joukkoliikenteen, jalankulun ja pyöräilyn käyttöön. Sillasta tulee siten kiinnostava nähtävyys paitsi kokonsa, myös sen suunnittelun takana olevan edistyksellisen liikenneajattelun ansiosta."

https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/k...in-uusi-ikoni/

----------


## j-lu

Merkillinen tiedote. Maailmassa on aika pitkiä rautatiesiltoja, siten ollen joukkoliikennesiltoja, muttei taida olla montaakaan siltaa, jotka olisivat "joukkoliikenteen, jalankulun ja pyöräilyn käyttöön". Jalankululle nyt ei ylipäänsä kannata rakentaa kovin pitkiä siltoja, koska rajansa sillä on, kuinka pitkiä matkoja ihmisten voi odottaa kävelevän. Eli kaikkineen vähän sama kuin että maailman pisin Kruunuvuorenselän ylittävä silta, eli mitätönkin on merkittävää, kunhan kriteerit ovat erikoiset/tarkat.

Lisäksi "edistyksellinen liikenneajattelu" on melkoista provosointia tai sitten Kruunusiltojen tiedottaja on valittu vasemmistoliiton jäsenkirjan perusteella. Tai molemmat.

Julkinen sektori on kyllä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Maailmassa on aika pitkiä rautatiesiltoja, siten ollen joukkoliikennesiltoja, muttei taida olla montaakaan siltaa, jotka olisivat "joukkoliikenteen, jalankulun ja pyöräilyn käyttöön".


Itselleni tulee mieleen Kruunuvuorensiltaa pidemmästä ainakin Mississippin Memphisin ja West Memphisin välillä ylittävä Harahan Bridge (1516 m). Se on yli 100 vuotta vanha rautatiesilta, jolle valmistui 2016 jalankulun ja pyöräilyn väylä nimeltään Big River Crossing.

----------


## j-lu

^ No sekin vielä, eli kovasta yrityksestä huolimatta Kruunuvuorensilta ei edes ole maailman pisin edistyksellistä liikenneajattelua ilmentävä silta.

Kruunusiltojen markkinointiviestintä ei oikein lennä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Itselleni tulee mieleen Kruunuvuorensiltaa pidemmästä ainakin Mississippin Memphisin ja West Memphisin välillä ylittävä Harahan Bridge (1516 m). Se on yli 100 vuotta vanha rautatiesilta, jolle valmistui 2016 jalankulun ja pyöräilyn väylä nimeltään Big River Crossing.


Mutta eihän se ole joukkoliikennesilta? Käsittääkseni City of New Orleans (Amtrakin juna) ei ylitä siltaa, vaan kulkee Memphisissä kokonaisuudessaan joen itäpuolta.

----------


## laurira

Kruunusiloilla tapahtuu 2022

"Vuonna 2022 rakennamme entistäkin ahkerammin: Tavoite on, että uusi Näkinsilta valmistuisi vuoden lopussa vanhan paikalle. Jatkamme salmen molemmin puolin kunnallistekniikan uusimista ja rantarakentamista sekä teemme salmessa ruoppausta ja täyttöä."

https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/h...s-vuonna-2022/

----------


## laurira

Hakaniemensillan rakentaminen alkaa 

"Kruunusillat-allianssi aloittaa uuden Hakaniemensillan rakennustyöt helmikuussa 2022. Alkuperäinen Hakaniemensilta on valmistunut vuonna 1961, ja se alkaa olla jo huonokuntoinen. Sillan uusimistarve on ollut lähtölaukaus koko alueen kehittymiselle, ja se tuo mukanaan mahdollisuuksia parantaa myös kävelyn, pyöräilyn ja joukkoliikenteen yhteyksiä."

https://kruunusillat.fi/tiedotteet/u...taminen-alkaa/

----------


## EVhki

Kruunusiltojen sivuilla näkyy myös tieto, että huhti-joulukuussa töitä tehdään Haakoninlahdenkadulla, Stansvikin rantakadulla ja Mirandankadulla. Tällöin myös on ilmeisesti tarkoitus asentaa jo ensimmäisiä kiskoja sinnekin.

----------


## EVhki

Onko tämä katusuunnitelma Korkeasaareen toteutumassa tällaisenaan? Kiinnitin huomiota tuolta löytyvään pistoraiteeseen. Mikä sen tarkoitus on? Mahdollistaa kaksisuuntaisten ratikoiden kääntäminen Korkeasaaresta takaisin keskustaan? Vai säilytyspaikka hajonneelle vaunulle? Vai jotain muuta? Suunnitelman selostus ei valaise asiaa.

----------


## hylje

Sivistynyt arvaus on että on varauduttu Korkeasaareen päättyviin lisävuoroihin. Sivuraiteella on tilaa kääntää vaunu muuta liikennettä häiritsemättä.

----------


## EVhki

> Sivistynyt arvaus on että on varauduttu Korkeasaareen päättyviin lisävuoroihin. Sivuraiteella on tilaa kääntää vaunu muuta liikennettä häiritsemättä.


Tämä kävi tosiaan mielessä, mutta jotenkin kuvittelisi, että ainakaan säännölliseen liikennöintiin ei ole tarvetta pitkillä kaksisuuntaisilla vaunuilla. Luulisi, että siinä tulisi runsasta ylikapasiteettia, kun siitä kulkee ratikoita ihan mukavasti muutenkin. Toki tietysti, jos tällä erää keskustan suunnasta tulisi siitä ohi vain yksi linja ja toinen tulisi Kalasataman suunnasta, niin olisiko sitten tuollaisella oikeasti tarvetta? Jotkut erikoistapahtumat toki vielä asia erikseen.

----------


## Makke93

> Tämä kävi tosiaan mielessä, mutta jotenkin kuvittelisi, että ainakaan säännölliseen liikennöintiin ei ole tarvetta pitkillä kaksisuuntaisilla vaunuilla. Luulisi, että siinä tulisi runsasta ylikapasiteettia, kun siitä kulkee ratikoita ihan mukavasti muutenkin. Toki tietysti, jos tällä erää keskustan suunnasta tulisi siitä ohi vain yksi linja ja toinen tulisi Kalasataman suunnasta, niin olisiko sitten tuollaisella oikeasti tarvetta? Jotkut erikoistapahtumat toki vielä asia erikseen.


Saattaisiko tilausliikenne olla sitten vaihtoehto? Voisi hyvin toimia jonain yrityssuhdehommana kärrätä seurallinen porukkaa tilausbussin sijasta ratikalla Korkeasaareen.

----------


## hylje

> Tämä kävi tosiaan mielessä, mutta jotenkin kuvittelisi, että ainakaan säännölliseen liikennöintiin ei ole tarvetta pitkillä kaksisuuntaisilla vaunuilla. Luulisi, että siinä tulisi runsasta ylikapasiteettia, kun siitä kulkee ratikoita ihan mukavasti muutenkin. Toki tietysti, jos tällä erää keskustan suunnasta tulisi siitä ohi vain yksi linja ja toinen tulisi Kalasataman suunnasta, niin olisiko sitten tuollaisella oikeasti tarvetta? Jotkut erikoistapahtumat toki vielä asia erikseen.


Yleisötapahtumien erikoisvuorot eivät ole ihan tavattomia nykyisinkään. Yleensähän niitä ajetaan busseilla, Korkeasaareenkin, mutta Kruunusiltojen myötä saareen ei kannata ajaa juuri muuten kuin ratikalla.

----------


## luma

> Onko tämä katusuunnitelma Korkeasaareen toteutumassa tällaisenaan? Kiinnitin huomiota tuolta löytyvään pistoraiteeseen. Mikä sen tarkoitus on? Mahdollistaa kaksisuuntaisten ratikoiden kääntäminen Korkeasaaresta takaisin keskustaan? Vai säilytyspaikka hajonneelle vaunulle? Vai jotain muuta? Suunnitelman selostus ei valaise asiaa.


Yleissuunnitelmasta löytyy vastaus:




> Korkeasaaren sillan itäpuolella raiteiden pohjoispuolella on esitetty varauksena pistoraide kolmen vaunun seisottamista varten. Vaunujen seisottamismahdollisuudella varaudutaan Korkeasaaren suuriin kysyntäpiikkeihin ja raitioliikenteen häiriötilanteisiin esim. vaunun rikkoutumiseen tai Kruunuvuorensillan sulkemiseen.

----------


## Ketorin

Pientä historiaa tämäkin asia edustaa. Tämä tullee olemaan ensimmäinen vanhaan verkkoon yhteydessä oleva infran osanen, joka on pelkästään yksisuuntavaunujen käytössä, vaikka sillan yli pääseekin vielä ajamaan kaikella kalustolla.

Lisäksi, milloin lie viimeksi rakennettu mitään lisä- tai tilausvuoroja vuoroja varten. Messukeskuksen sivuraide, vai oliko sekin jonkinlainen reliikki ajalta, kun vaunut kääntyivät Pasilan aseman edessä?

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Pientä historiaa tämäkin asia edustaa. .
> 
> Lisäksi, milloin lie viimeksi rakennettu mitään lisä- tai tilausvuoroja vuoroja varten. Messukeskuksen sivuraide, vai oliko sekin jonkinlainen reliikki ajalta, kun vaunut kääntyivät Pasilan aseman edessä?


Länsiterminaali T2 pieni, yhden vaunun ohitusraide. Tilausajoliikennettä varten.

----------


## EVhki

> Länsiterminaali T2 pieni, yhden vaunun ohitusraide. Tilausajoliikennettä varten.


Onko se siis tehty oikeasti vain tilausajoliikennettä varten? Ja onko sinne ollut odotettavissa sellaista? Olin ajatellut sen vain mahdollistavan ratikoiden järjestyksen vaihtamisen tarvittaessa esimerkiksi, jos joku poikkeusreitti kiertäisi Jätkäsaaren ympäri yhteen suuntaan. Kun monella päättärillä näitä tuplaraiteita kuitenkin on.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Helsingin valtuustoaloitteista löytyi tällainen Kruunusiltojen raitiovaunukalustotarpeiden uudelleenarviointi. Se on päivätty 13.10.21, mutta valtuuston esityslistoilla se ei ole vielä ollut, vaikka sillä on enemmän kuin tarvittavat 15 allekirjoitusta. 
> 
> Kyseessä on Kokoomusvaltuutetun esitys, että Kruunusiltoja ajettaisiin lyhyemmällä kalustolla, koska Stansvikinkalliota ja Vartiosaarta ei rakenneta. Aloitteessa on niin paljon asiavirheitä, että hirvittää.
> 
> 1) Vartiosaari olisi mukana matkustaja-arvioissa, joissa tarvitaan pidempiä vaunuja
> 2) 2000 asukkaan Stansviikinkallion poisjäänti vaikuttaa tarpeeksi 30 000 asukkaan Laajasalossa, että lyhyemmät vaunut riittävät.
> 3) Lyhyempiä vaunuja on tarpeeksi, tai ei ainakaan mainita hankittaisiinko niitä lisää.
> 4) Säästetään jotain jättämällä jo tilatut 35m-vaunut odottamaan seuraavia hankkeita.
> 5) Lyhyempien vaunujen tarvitsemista kääntösilmukoista ei sanaakaan.
> ...


Ja tässä on kaupunginvaltuuston esityslistalla oleva täystyrmäys tuohon ehdotukseen. Suurin osa ylläolevista huomiosta on mainittu.

----------


## Makke93

Ja tänään Hesari teki artikkelin, joka on kuin tuon päättömän valtuustoehdotuksen tehneen kunnallispoliitikon tilauksesta. 

Se on otsikolla "Helsingin kaupunki tilasi miljoonien arvoiset pikaratikat  Pian ilmeni, että uudet ratikat ovat liian pitkiä pysäkeille" aivan täyttä huuhaata Hesarilta. En viitsi edes linkata, ei ole sen arvoinen ja menee muutenkin parissa viikossa maksumuurin taakse. 

Artikkeli on kehystetty tavalla, jossa annetaan ymmärtää, ettei suunnittelijat tienneen, että vaunut olisivat pitempiä kuin osa pysäkeistä tai että parannustarpeet tulivat yllätyksenä. Artikkeli kyllä mainitsee leipätekstissä, että asetelma on muuttunut johtuen kaupunginhallituksen päätöksestä olla tekemättä päätepysäkkiä Kaivokadulle. Se tosin ohittaa täysin sen seikan, että pääsyy oli ettei haluttu Kaivokadulta vähentää autokaistoja. Artikkelissa ei ole myöskään sanaakaan siitä, että haluttaisiin pikaraitiolinjoille myös täsmällisemmät liikennöintiolosuhteet, kuin mitä tähän mennessä Keskusta-Jätkäsaari väliltä on vaadittu, joka vaatii myös infraparannuksia. Kyse on ainoastaan vaunujen pituuksista, joka pelaa täysin tuohon vielä jollain portaalla käsittelyssä olevaan valtuustoehdotukseen vaunujen lyhentämisestä. 

Oli artikkelin leipätekstissä mitä tahansa, otsikko on hoitanut hommansa ja kommentit ovat täynnä tuttuja nimiä, jotka näkee valittavan joka artikkelissa helsingin liikennepolitiikasta, huutamassa kuinka tämä on metrolaiturien lyhentämiseen vertautuva yllätyskustannus ja kuinka pitää leikata asioista, jotta löytyy korvaavaat rahat tai perua Kruunusillat kokonaan. Twitterin puolella on onneksi jäänyt keskustelu asiasta aika pieneksi.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ja tänään Hesari teki artikkelin, joka on kuin tuon päättömän valtuustoehdotuksen tehneen kunnallispoliitikon tilauksesta. 
> 
> Se on otsikolla "Helsingin kaupunki tilasi miljoonien arvoiset pikaratikat  Pian ilmeni, että uudet ratikat ovat liian pitkiä pysäkeille" aivan täyttä huuhaata Hesarilta. En viitsi edes linkata, ei ole sen arvoinen ja menee muutenkin parissa viikossa maksumuurin taakse. 
> 
> Artikkeli on kehystetty tavalla, jossa annetaan ymmärtää, ettei suunnittelijat tienneen, että vaunut olisivat pitempiä kuin osa pysäkeistä tai että parannustarpeet tulivat yllätyksenä. Artikkeli kyllä mainitsee leipätekstissä, että asetelma on muuttunut johtuen kaupunginhallituksen päätöksestä olla tekemättä päätepysäkkiä Kaivokadulle. Se tosin ohittaa täysin sen seikan, että pääsyy oli ettei haluttu Kaivokadulta vähentää autokaistoja. Artikkelissa ei ole myöskään sanaakaan siitä, että haluttaisiin pikaraitiolinjoille myös täsmällisemmät liikennöintiolosuhteet, kuin mitä tähän mennessä Keskusta-Jätkäsaari väliltä on vaadittu, joka vaatii myös infraparannuksia. Kyse on ainoastaan vaunujen pituuksista, joka pelaa täysin tuohon vielä jollain portaalla käsittelyssä olevaan valtuustoehdotukseen vaunujen lyhentämisestä. 
> 
> Oli artikkelin leipätekstissä mitä tahansa, otsikko on hoitanut hommansa ja kommentit ovat täynnä tuttuja nimiä, jotka näkee valittavan joka artikkelissa helsingin liikennepolitiikasta, huutamassa kuinka tämä on metrolaiturien lyhentämiseen vertautuva yllätyskustannus ja kuinka pitää leikata asioista, jotta löytyy korvaavaat rahat tai perua Kruunusillat kokonaan. Twitterin puolella on onneksi jäänyt keskustelu asiasta aika pieneksi.


Ajattelin käydä tutkimassa mitä kaikkia virheitä siinä oli, mutta olit oikeassa. Ei tuollaista edes viitsi ottaa tosissaan otsikon ja ingressin jälkeen.

Omalla tavalla huvittavinta tässä on se, että moni noista virheistä on täsmälleen samoja, kuin eräiden kokoomusvaltuutettujen valtuustoaloitteessa. _JA_ tuon aloitteen asiavirheitä korjailtiin valtuuston maanantaina hyväksymässä vastineessa, johon laitoin linkin pari viikkoa sitten. Hesarin toimittajat eivät näköjään ole kaivelleet dokumentteja tarpeeksi.

----------


## ettäjaa

Oivallista toimintaa kaupungilta: "Pikaratikoiden vaatimiin pysäkkien pidennyksiin on varauduttu"
Kesti näköjään vain päivän kirjoittaa vastine tuohon artikkeliin ja saada se julkaistua Hesarissa.

----------


## Makke93

Vastaus tuli nopeasti, mutta voiko siinä olla edes tarpeeksi nopea. Taas tuntuu, että väärä tieto on kiertänyt maailmaa useita kertoja, ennen kuin totuus on ehtinyt saada kengät jalkaan.

Ongelma on myös, että kuinka moni, joka on nähnyt alkuperäisen uutisankan otsikon näkee tuon vastauksen. Alkuperäinen artikkeli oli julkaistu kaupunki -osaston pääuutisena sinä päivänä Hesarin nettisivulla sekä lehtiversiossakin, kun taas vastaus on mielipideosastolla, joita saan ainakin itse etsimällä etsiä normaalistikkin. Vastaus näyttää jääneen pimentoon, kun alkuperäisessä artikkelissa kommentteja on moninkertaisesti ja samoin kun niiden tykkäysten määriä. Lisäksi Tekniikka ja Talous lehti on näköjään julkaissut jonkin märehdityn version hesarin artikkelista, jonka sisältö twitter-öyhöjen saaman huomion perusteella on lähes identtinen verrattuna alkuperäiseen. 

Vastauksessa olisi saatu painottaa enemmän, ettei parantamisessa ole kyse vain vaunujen ja pysäkkien pituuksista eikä lyhyemmillä vaunuilla olisi vältytty ratojen parantamisilta. Samoin olisi voitu vastata vertauksiin metroasemien lyhentämisestä ja kuinka kustannusten mittasuhteet eivät ole läheskään samaa luokkaa. Tosin ei Helsingin kaupungilla varmaan haluta ääneen sanoa kuinka paljon asemien lyhentämisistä koituu kuluja, vaikka ne päätökset tehneet ovatkin jo vanhainkodissa.

----------


## Makke93

Kävin tallustelemassa Kruunuvuorenrannassa katselemassa missä vaiheessa työt ovat. Rataa on maassa jo aika paljon, Haakoninlahdenkadulla rata alkoi Astridinkadun ja Ellidankujan väliltä ja siitä etelään oli melkein koko silmukka paikallaan lukuunottamatta parinkymmenen metrin pätkää Stansvikin rantatiellä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kävin tallustelemassa Kruunuvuorenrannassa katselemassa missä vaiheessa työt ovat. Rataa on maassa jo aika paljon, Haakoninlahdenkadulla rata alkoi Astridinkadun ja Ellidankujan väliltä ja siitä etelään oli melkein koko silmukka paikallaan lukuunottamatta parinkymmenen metrin pätkää Stansvikin rantatiellä.


Nyt raidetta on maassa Haakoninlahdenkadun pohjoispäässäkin hyvin lähellä Koirasaarentietä. Tältä osuudelta ei ole tällä hetkellä yhtenäistä kiskotusta kuitenkaan tuonne päätepysäkin suuntaan, vaan tätä kirjoitettaessa Koirasaarentietä lähinnä oleva osuus on oma saarekkeensa. Kuvia noilta kulmilta löytyy täältä. Kuvasto on ainakin tässä vaiheessa Koirasaarentie-painotteinen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kruunuvuorensillan rakennustöissä on myös vaikeita vaiheita. 135-metrisen pylonin (kannatinpylvään) rakentaminen on osoittautunut työlääksi. Lue lisää Helsingin Uutisista.

----------


## Makke93

Kaupunkiympäristölautakunnan esityslistalla on selvitys Yliskylän lenkin rakentamisesta. Linkki pöytäkirjalistaan, kun esityslista vanhenee joka tapauksessa https://www.hel.fi/helsinki/fi/kaupu...rjat&year=2023 Kokous 10.1.2023 asia 6

Selvityksen mukaan lenkin rakentaminen maksaisi 30% eli n.4M enemmän, jos se toteutetaan myöhemmin lisärakentamisen jo toteuduttua. Vaihtoehtoina myös v2 eli rataa ei jatketa tai v3 rataa jatketaan lenkin sijasta 600m ja pysäkillä Laajasalontietä pohjoiseen n. Humalniementien kohdalle. v3:n saavutettavuus on samaa luokkaa kuin lenkin rakentamisen, mutta uutta rataa tarvitsee rakentaa puolet vähemmän. Lisäratojen kanssa kuitenkin suositellaan odottelemaan maankäyttösuunnitelmien tarkentumista ennen päätöstä.

Yleisessä keskustelussa kulee kovasti toiveita radan jatkamisesta Herttonimeen asti, mitä kohden tuo v3 on askel, ja se saattaa tehdä asiasta suositumman kuin Yliskylän itäosien katveeseenjäännistä saattaisi olettaa.

----------


## 339-DF

En nyt ihan menisi kehumaan tuota lappusta selvitykseksi, tyypillinen totaalisen ala-arvoinen puhtaasti hihasta revitty virkamiesvalmistelu.

Mutta varmasti se riittää lautakunnalle, joka päättää, että rataa ei viedä Yliskylän sisälle vaan jatketaan sitä pysäkin verran kohti Herttonientä. Se on kokonaisuutena todennäköisesti paras ratkaisu joka tapauksessa.

----------


## j-lu

Rakentamisen painopiste on Laajasalontien ympäristössä, joten jos mietitään, että saadaanko uusia raitiovaunumatkustajia todennäköisemmin alueelle pysäkin viereen muuttavista vai jostain Riitankujan parkkihalleilla asuvista, niin edellisistä. 

Sikäli kyllä erittäin helsinkiläistä, että alueen asukkaiden tuki ostetaan suunnitelmalla, jossa raitiovaunupysäkki tulee jokaisen kotioven viereen, mutta suunnitelmien "tarkentuessa", eipäs tulekaan! 

Lohdutuksena voi sanoa, että yliskyläläinen omistusasuja voittaa alueen kehittämisessä joka tapauksessa isosti, vaikka pysäkille puoli kilometriä matkaa jäisikin.

----------

